# 

## vitooo

Wzorcowy przykład arogancji i "olewania" klienta po zawarciu umowy.  :Mad:

----------


## pchelek

W Tarnowie to masz firmę VIDOK, po co szukasz okien z drugiej strony Polski. Lokalny producent - to naczelna zasada.

----------


## Klient

Ostrzegam wszystkich, którzy mają zamiar zafundować sobie zabudowę wnęk. pod żadnym pozorem nie wynajmujcie firmy Konstruktor Indeco z Krakowa. To bardzo nierzetelna firma, któa posiada tragiczynych montazystów,
Niestety miałem tego pecha ,że przekonałem sie o tym po fakcie. Miesiąc trwał montaż czegoś co mogło być skończone w cztery godziny, a firma umwiała się kilkanascie razy na przyjazd po czym nikt sie ni pojawaił i nie informował o tym.
Oprócz beznadziejnie wykonanych mebli można doczekać się np. dziury w ścienie i tym podobnych innych szkód.
Ostrzegam tych którzy mają jeszcze wybór.

----------


## Arth72

W swoim pierwszym poście tutaj pozwalam sobie opisać historię, jako spotkała osobę z mojej rodziny i zarazem ostrzec przed wymienioną w tytule firmą (występującą również pod nazwą "Rabo"; biuro handlowe ma adres przy ulicy Fredry 32, a ulotki można spotkać w blokach na południu Krakowa).
Osoba ta po odejściu na emeryturę postanowiła dokonać kompleksowej wymiany okien i drzwi w mieszkaniu w bloku (początek lat 1980) - stare były nieszczelne, zbutwiałe etc. Zainteresowała się ofertą firmy "Rabo", ponieważ oferowane były zniżki dla emerytów, a profile Royal Silver Line były ładne i solidne, okna miała wyprodukować firma "Okno-system" z Niepołomic. Podpisała więc w czerwcu 2002 r. umowę na wymianę okien, 10 lat gwarancji, w umowie nie było jakie mają być profile (ostatecznie okazało się, że to były 3-komorowe Steel Line a nie 5-komorowe Silver Line  :sad:  ). Prace miały się zacząć pod koniec lipca. I wtedy się zaczęło...   :sad:  
Montażyści przyjechali z tygodniowym opóźnieniem (awaria w fabryce etc.), jedno z okien miało drzwi otwierające się w odwrotną stronę niż w umowie, jedna szyba była pęknięta a druga zapaćkana etc. Montaż wydłużył się do ponad tygodnia.  Podczas montażu zwracano montażystom uwagę na to, że za mało kotew, okna są niepodparte od dołu, parapety zasłaniają odwodnienia, pianka jest wtryskiwana w brudne ościeża, gips tynkarski (wykończenia) przeznaczony jest tylko do wewnątrz etc. Złotouści pracownicy i szef "Rabo" zapewniali właścicielkę, że "pianka wytrzyma 7 ton, a kotwy tylko 2", "odwodnienia nie są potrzebne", "pianka zwiąże gruz", "gips nadaje się do zewnątrz" - niestety dała się "zbajerować", tym bardziej, że musiała niedługo potem wyjeżdżać.  Drzwi zamontowała już inna firma, do której nie mamy zastrzeżeń. Jeszcze miesiąc trwała walka o wymianę szyby. :smile: 
Już w 2002 r. zaczęły pojawiać się spękania gipsu, w 2003 ściany pod oknami zaczęły zamakać po większych deszczach.
Próba skorzystania z gwarancji nic nie przyniosła - firmy "Okno-System" już nie było a "Rabo" przekształciła się w "Rabosystem" (oprócz montażu zajęła się też produkcją okien tym razem z profili Rehau) i właściciel ignorował wszystko. W 2004 r. dalej to trwało pomimo interwencji Federacji Konsumentów. Udało się ściągnąć rzeczoznawców od producenta profili, którzy podzielili zastrzeżenia (na piśmie). Potem złożono pozew sądowy w trybie upominawczym - postanowienie o zwrocie całej sumy przez właściciela "Rabo" się uprawomocniło i dostaliśmy klauzulę wykonalności pod koniec roku, ale komornik nic nie wskórał, bo ów delikwent dawno poprzepisywał wszystko na rodzinę, ale jeszcze powalczymy.  :smile: 
Reasumując ostrzegam jeszcze raz przed "tanimi" ofertami firmy "Rabo-system" z Krakowa (biuro handlowe ulica Fredry 32).

----------


## jareko

> ....Reasumując ostrzegam jeszcze raz przed "tanimi" ofertami firmy "Rabo-system" z Krakowa (biuro handlowe ulica Fredry 32).


Pociesze Cie - nie pierwszy i nie ostani to przypadek "profesjonalizmu" wszelkiego rodzaju firm co daja specjalne rabaty na to i owo i cos tam robia za friko
Szkoda by gadac ale naglasniac takich trzeba i to koniecznie
Pozdrawiam i udanej walki Ci zycze - oby udanej

----------


## stary

> 10 lat gwarancji


Jak długo jeszcze klienci będą się łapać na takie banialuki???  :Evil:  



> okna są niepodparte od dołu, parapety zasłaniają odwodnienia, pianka jest wtryskiwana w brudne ościeża, gips tynkarski (wykończenia) przeznaczony jest tylko do wewnątrz etc. Złotouści pracownicy i szef "Rabo" zapewniali właścicielkę, że "pianka wytrzyma 7 ton, a kotwy tylko 2", "odwodnienia nie są potrzebne"...
> Już w 2002 r. zaczęły pojawiać się spękania gipsu, w 2003 ściany pod oknami zaczęły zamakać po większych deszczach.


No no ładnie -dwie kotewki tylko, pewnie jakieś specjalne..  wytrzyma 7 ton-na cooo?  :ohmy:   rozciąganie, ścinanie ,zginanie czy może zerwanie?? Muszę wziąść od nich namiary na tą pianę...hehe
Zdemontuj parapety zewnetrzne czym prędzej i zamontuj je niżej. Odwodnienia nie maja prawa być zakryte- teraz woda wpływa pod parapet i stąd są ściany zamokniete. Zaraz będzie odpadał tynk pod oknem, wyłaził grzyb i zalewasz sąsiada mieszkającego pod wami, będzie miał piękną plamę na suficie- dziwię się ,że jeszcze do was nie przyszedł ze skargą, pewnie myśli..



> Potem złożono pozew sądowy w trybie upominawczym - postanowienie o zwrocie całej sumy przez właściciela "Rabo" się uprawomocniło i dostaliśmy klauzulę wykonalności pod koniec roku, ale komornik nic nie wskórał, bo ów delikwent dawno poprzepisywał wszystko na rodzinę, ale jeszcze powalczymy.


Kolejny meteor i cwaniak.. na pocieszenie pozostaje wam tylko to , że nie jesteście jedyni nabici w butelke przez tego typu fachowców...

----------


## Arth72

Akurat część rzeczy zrobiono (np. o odwodnieniach wiem), a okna zostaną wymienione na inne, jak tylko właścicielka zbierze pieniądze, albo coś się odzyska.  :smile: 

Przede wszystkim napisałem to wszystko tytułem ostrzeżenia, bo niedawno widziałem znów ogłoszenie tej firmy.

Pianka rzeczywiście suuuperrrrrr.  :smile: 
A kotwy były po 6 na okno (po 2 z boków i od góry), ale montażyści twierdzili, że wytrzymają zaledwie 2 tony, a pianka 7 ton.

----------


## Arth72

Minęło pół roku i trochę egzekucja ruszyła.  :smile: 
Prezent świąteczny.  :Lol:  

Delikwent w 2004 czy 2005 wpisał się do Panoramy Firm:
— w Internecie: http://tinyurl.com/ddfw4;
— w drukowanej wersji wstawili kolorową reklamę na 1/6 strony.
Teraz go też ściga Eniro (wydawca Panoramy Firm) — im też nie zapłacili chyba. :smile: 

W każdym razie, jak się pojawiały ulotki na klatkach schodowych, to warto zauważyć, że oferowali PROFESJONALNY (  :Lol:  ) montaż.
Oczywiści zniżki dla emerytów dalej są.  :smile:

----------


## Guga

Ja do biąłej listy wykonawców w Małopolski dokładam firmę YETI z Krakowa,która zajmuje się wykonywaniem pokryć dachowych z dachówek bitumicznych.
www.yetidzielski.neostrada.pl
GUGA

----------


## joanka77

*Biała:*

DACH KOMPLEKS Czesław Górowski
tel. 0-12 425-92-56
     0-606-427-202

----------


## Aida77

O widzę, że coś drgneło, super :smile:  Dachy już można stawiać,  przydaliby się też jacyś specjaliści od wznoszenia ścian w danych technologiach, itd, itp.. 

Przecież jest sporo inwestorów z małopolski którzy wybudowali juz swoje wymarzone domki...Podzielcie się doświadczeniami dotyczącymi ekip...  :smile:

----------


## Michał D

może zna ktoś dobrą ekipe do studni z okolic Krakowa, pilnie poszukuje

----------


## editta

szczerze i bez obaw polecam
ZAKŁAD INSTALACJI SANITARNYCH-CO-GAZ WILCZEK
www.co-gaz-wilczek.pl

----------


## editta

oj jak mogłam zapomnieć  :oops: 

Kielusiak Józef. Sprzedaż i montaż pokryć dachowych 
018 267 06 93 
34-700 Rabka Zdrój, Zakopiańska 90a
woj.małopolskie 

i okna drewniane
www.mazurokna.pl

----------


## joanka77

*CZARNA:*

Szczerze ODRADZAM firmę *DREWEX* z Krakowa, a o szczegółach napiszę wkrótce.

----------


## BORG

Biała:

Firma Hydrauliczna z Tarnowa p. Kocika
-pogotowie gaz, co, wod-kan

Polecam

----------


## Geno

W PRLu partia na siebie głosowała   :Evil:

----------


## editta

> W PRLu partia na siebie głosowała


  :ohmy:  że co? niby sama robiłam sobie okna, co i kładłam dach?

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> W PRLu partia na siebie głosowała  
> 
> 
>   że co? niby sama robiłam sobie okna, co i kładłam dach?


Ciebie jest dwoje ?   :ohmy:

----------


## editta

> Napisał editta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Geno
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:     teraz to już cię nie rozumiem. poza tym nikt tu nia nikogo nie głosuje. widzisz tu jakąś listę, bo ja nie.
nie widzę powodu dla którego nie mogłabym wyrazić sowjego zadowolenia. może ktoś inny na tym skorzysta.

----------


## editta

może teraz zajarzyłam  :Roll:  . trzeba było chociaż podoać do kogo się wypowiedź odnosi. 
narka

----------


## Geno

> teraz to już cię nie rozumiem. poza tym nikt tu nia nikogo nie głosuje. widzisz tu jakąś listę, bo ja nie.
> nie widzę powodu dla którego nie mogłabym wyrazić sowjego zadowolenia. może ktoś inny na tym skorzysta.


Zajszłą pomyłka choć nie wiem jak bo przedtem odpowiedziałem pod postem GUGA i tego dotyczył.

----------


## editta

no to buźka na zgode  :Wink2:

----------


## Geno

> no to buźka na zgode


Sorki jeśli uraziłem.

----------


## kimi

szukam solidnych fachowców do prac wykonczeniowych w mieszkaniu: flizy, parkiet, malowanie, scianki z gipsokartonu

----------


## tomo20

Biała lista wykonawców:
ZBIGNIEW ZIOBRO (!) : ) z okolic Rabki - wylewki mixokretem 

Nie...spokojnie, to nie ten : )
Sprawna ekipa od wylewek. U mnie zrobili bez zarzutu, mam nadzieję, że tak będzie również u innych. Operują w Polsce południowej, Kraków i Tarnów to chyba maks odległość na jaką się godzą, chyba, że ktoś ma duże zlecenie lub jak ja dopłaci za dojazd.
Pan Zbyszek nie jest zbyt rozmowny, ale można się dogadać.
Tel.: 0501 519 650

----------


## Agduś

Chyba mamy pecha, bo każda zagadnięta prze nas firma nabiera wody w usta i nie odzywa się do nas. Czy ktoś z Małopolskiego ma u siebie w domu instalację wentylacyjną z rekuperacją i jest zadowolony z firmy, która ją wykonała? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Agduś

Podciągam w geście rozpaczy. Czy naprawdę nikt  w okolicach Krakowa nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją, czy też wszyscy mają sp... i nie mogą firmy polecić z czystym sumieniem?

----------


## jk69

to ja podnoszę temat, 

i dodaję do BIAŁEJ LISTY 
sieci (przyłącza) wod/gaz - P.Kula, 501 416 830

----------


## andrzejl

Czarna lista:

Hydraulik - BOGUMIŁ STASIK - firma rodzinna ojciec i syn. Działa w Krakowie i okolicach. Uwaga: nie są tani i bardzo się cenią (=chwalą)

NIE POLECAM i ODRADZAM.

(Niepełna) lista wpadek:
- źle policzone grzejniki - przy obliczeniach pan hydr. przyjął temperaturę grzejników 65-70 st. C zamiast 45 -55 st. C jak dla kotła kondensacyjnego (komin + oprzyrządowanie jednak zainstalował jak dla kotła kondensacyjnego, dlatego nie może być mowy o pomyłce), musiałem dorabiać grzejniki, trochę był zmieszany jak się dowiedział ale zaproponował mi radośnie wydłużenie grzejników pod oknami - nie widział żadnego estetycznego problemu  :Smile: 
- ciepła woda doprowadzona konsekwentnie z prawej strony - panowie w ogóle nie czują problemu - podobno dowiedzieli się o tym błędzie ode mnie  :Smile: 
- w kilku miejscach brak podkucia dla rur, po nałożeniu tynków i wylewek okazało się, że w niektórych miejscach rury "wyszły" na wierzch - stwierdzam teraz że po prostu nie chciało im się kuć - przykre poprawki
- złe orurowanie kominka z płaszczem wodnym - brakowało rury odpływowej do kanalizacji, miałem wrażenie, że robili to pierwszy raz, bo po przeczytaniu instrukcji kominka wiedziałem więcej niż oni - następna przeróbka

Generalnie wydaje mi się, że to zbyt "duzi" praktycy, którzy nie są wrażliwi na potrzeby inwestora, robią jak się im podoba a potem olewają jak coś nie wychodzi.

----------


## andrzejl

Biała lista:

p. Ostafin - tel. 505 220 429 - elektryk

POLECAM.

Wykonuje instalację elektryczną solidnie (wykonywał całą elektrykę + odgrom i przepięciówkę - wszystko działa bez zarzutu) i TANIO. Jest bardzo rzetelny i uczciwy.

Ma jednak pewne wady (kto ich nie ma?). Nie orientuje się w instalacjach niskoprądowych/logicznych tak dobrze jak w elektrycznych. Jeśli ktoś zakłada instalację internetową, alarmową lub inne tego rodzaju, proponowałbym zasięgnięcie opinii kogoś bardziej biegłego. Muszę jednak powiedzieć, że nie zrobił jakiś błędów wymagających dużych przeróbek.

----------


## andrzejl

Biała lista:

p. Zbigniew Sarga - 607 733 226 - firma rodzinna, działa na południu Krakowa. POLECAM.


Bardzo solidnie wykonuje prace murarskie plus tynki i wylewki. Bardzo pracowici (cała drużyna), wykonają wszystkie prace, nawet te które nie zleca inwestor (tzn. myśleli czasem za mnie, wykonując prace, które powinny być zrobione, ale które przeoczyłem z powodu niewiedzy). Wydaje mi się, że są stosunkowo drodzy, ale nie robią problemu z żadnej pracy, jak trzeba to robią i już. Rozliczają się rzetelnie i są bardzo uczciwi.

Mają jednak pewne wady. Wykonują prace tradycyjnie, bez wiedzy o współczesnych technologiach i materiałach. Innymi słowy nie znają nowoczesnych materiałów i preferują użycie tradycyjnych nawet jeśli te są gorsze. Jednak jak coś zrobią, jest zrobione na tyle solidnie, że na pewno będzie działało (z tym że pewne parametry nie da się osiądnąc metodami tradycyjnymi). 

Jeśli ktoś chciałby zastować jakieś nowoczesne metody budowlane, proponowałbym zlecenie tego komuś innemu lub zlecenia jakiegoś nadzoru.

----------


## Grzesiek13

Andrzej! czy jeden ze Stasików to nie ma przypadkiem na imię Marian?

----------


## jurecq

z dniem dzisiejszym (wczoraj rozwiazalem umowe) chce dopisac do czarnej listy KAROLA STERNIKA, ktory kilkukrotnie mimo umowy nie wywiazal sie z terminow, takze jego zachowanie w stosunku do mnie jest dalekie od wszelkich norm. podaje sie on za przedstawiciela ukrainskiej firmy (lub jednej z kilku polskich, z ktorymi jest lub byl powiazany) produkujacej drewniane domy z bali pelnych. ostrzegam przed nim - jest bardzo przekonywujacy i trudno mu nie uwierzyc.

----------


## luk__25

Z tarnowa szczerze odradzam firmę Kocik, zreszta maja ogólnie złą opinie.
Do mnie przez 3 dni codziennie przyjezdzali inni robolki i tylko sie po głowie drapali co mają tu robić. Wylecieli.
Innym razem do firmy przyjechał serwisant Kocika na przegląd pieca CO, po jego wyjsciu łazienka była dokładnie brudna sadzą. Po tel interwencji po gjechał posprzatac po sobie. Ceny b.wysokie, jakość mierna.

----------


## voyo

a moze ktos polecic jakiegos generalnego wykonawce z okolic Krakowa?
jeszcze najlepiej takiego co ma strone, z oferta i cena za 1m2

(narazie bardzo wstepne cele porownawcze, wybor technologii itd.)

----------


## Pan Roman

-> yoyo
Spróbuj posznupać w grupie krakowskiej w dziale KLUB BUDUJĄCY - dowiesz się kto z kim budował i czy jest zadowolony... Domu przez internet zbudować się nie da. W katalogach z projektami domów i na stronach internetowych biur projektowych znajdziesz linki do większych firm (takich, które mają pieniądze na taką formę reklamy) no i pozostają znajomi, sąsiedzi, itd. Nie jestem jakimś specjalnie uzdolnionym przpowiadaczem przyszłości ale podejrzewam, że trud poświęcony na poszukiwania dobrej ekipy się opłaci - powodzenia.

----------


## dwitek

*CZARNA*

Józef Kołodziej - Brzesko, ul. Kopernika, tel. 601892361

Tynki wewnętrzne. Zdecydowanie czarna. Totalne partactwo i brak wiedzy.

----------


## rencia

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę do fundamentu? - z okolic grodu Kraka

----------


## Piotrek1

Na czrną listę
Bau-Art. Sp. z o.o.36-020 Tyczyn, Biała 238, woj. podkarpackie
tel/ 017-2293756, 0888834254 Marek Smolik
 Balustrady i elementy z nierdzewki . Omijajcie z daleka.
http://www.bauer-polska.strefa.pl/ww...hp?cPath=22_26

----------


## grzes73

a ja szukam ekipy na stan surowy. okolice Tarnowa. mozecie kogos polecic?

----------


## innka

Branża budowlana (usługodawcy ,sprzedawcy materiałów budowlanych ) w każdym regionie również posiada białą i czarną listę INWESTORÓW.
   Informacje roznoszą się tylko pocztą pantoflową ,ale się roznoszą.
   Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących z Krakowa i okolic.

----------


## luk__25

Czarna lista:
Ekipa Ludwika Jargasa Tarnów i okolice. Polecani są przez przedstawicieli PSB Sufigs. Totalne partacze. Brak wiedzy nowszej niż sprzed 50lat w budowaniu domów, brak podstawowych narzędzi, nie budują wg. projektu tylko na oko, przerywają budowe bo mają kilka robót zaczętych itd. Moje przygody z nimi opisałem w 'Projekty" i "VirgoII".

----------


## Sloneczko

Powiększajcie tę listę, proszę  :smile: 

Będę budować *w okolicy Krakowa* i wciąż szukam namiarów na solidne ekipy od tych forumowiczów, którzy już swoje domy zbudowali.

Potem również podzielę się namiarami.

Na razie szukam wykonawcy robót podstawowych, tj. postawienia stanu surowego otwartego.

Podajcie, jakie ekipy murarskie znacie, do których można mieć zaufanie?

----------


## nightwolf126

Polecam tego Pana. Powołać sie na Marcina bedzie jeszcze milej :smile: 
Na ogrodzeniach trudno sie doszukać spawów wygladaja jak szpachlowane i dopiero malowane. Nie robi tandety jak wielkie firmy.
Napedy do bram też montują.

Okolice Bochni Brzeska

Ogrodzenia, balustrady, konstrukcje stalowe,
"STAL-SPAW"
tel.: 505 085 542

Konkurencyjne ceny, solidnie:

Ogrodzenia, balustrady, konstrukcje stalowe, spawanie aluminium, stali nierdzewnych, usługi u klienta, faktury VAT
www.stal-spaw.host.sk

----------


## Piotrek1

Nocny Wilku, 

rozumiem,ze w Krakowie tez robi  :cool:

----------


## _Agatka_

jestem nowa na forum, pilne poszukuje solidnej osoby do fliz i terakoty, jak i do parkietu i gladzi gipsowych......prosze wszystkich o jakies namiary..... bo wiecie, jak to teraz z fachowcami  :smile:

----------


## nightwolf126

Jeżeli chodzi o bramy, ogrodzenia to robionę są w siedzibie firmy koło Bochni i oczywiście transportowane do klienta i montowane w cenie. z Krakowem myśle że nie bedzie problemu. Wszystko do dogadania.
Ogrodzenia ocynkowane malowane  jakie kto chce.

----------


## rogbog

:Mad:  A ja do czarnej listy dołączam firmy budowlane z Nysy.To co się dzieje
 na tym terenie i w okolicach przechodzi ludzkie pojęcie.
 Ceny wywindowali śr.ok. 90 %,chcą budować tylko z własnych  materiałów,przy rozmowach o początku budowy na wiosnę chcą podpisywać umowę tylko na max na stan zero-a nie na stan surowy otwarty( wiadomo o co chodzi), każą sobie płacić nawet za wstępną wycenę swojej oferty  :Evil:  itd.
 I jak tu nie wierzyć,że Polak Polakowi wilkiem( nie tylko w kraju)
Bo  :Confused:

----------


## Piotrek1

Robog,
odkąd Nysa jest w Małopolsce??!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## rogbog

:oops:  Sorry,oczywiście post miał być umieszczony w grupie Opolskiej,
coś mi się zle kliknęło to chyba z tych nerwów i złości na budowlańców
z mojego terenu  :cry:  
Bo

----------


## peez

Do białej listy w Krakowie dopisuję z przyjemnością:

* okna Oknoplast- firma Logo Service- na Al. Pokoju 81 (obok Polmozbytu)- sporo porównywałem ceny na te okna w Krakowie - i tam było duuużo taniej niż u innych; co do jakości montażu i terminowości - absolutnie bez zastrzeżeń, zastrzeżenia i to spore budzi jedynie śmietnik, jaki pozostawiła po sobie ekipa montażowa



* tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe maszynowe: Gips Bau (czy jakoś tak  :smile:  ) : tel 605 939108
* wylewki- nazwy firmy nie pamiętam ale tel: 501 142 625

obie firmy "robią" tak, że mucha nie siada; może nieco gorzej z terminowym rozpoczęciem robót - ale jak już zaczną jest o.k.

szef "wylewkarzy" jest nieco mało kontaktowy i czasem trudno zrozumieć o co mu chodzi ale jakość prac super

----------


## dominika-2006

A ja bardzo mocno poszukuje ekipy do budowy stanu surowego otwartego - okolice Krakowa.
Bardzo prosze o namiary na solidne ekipy - jestem w trakcie rozmow z kilkoma, ale chcialabym jeszcze z kims porozmawiac.....

bardzo prosze o namiary  :smile: 

dzieki

----------


## Agduś

Mogę z czystym sumieniem *polecić* moich wykonawców:
- firma budowlana Zebud (wykonują większość robót) - trzeba już "klepać" terminy na przyszły sezon
- instalacje elektryczne i pokrewne (nie wiem, czy życzą sobie reklamy imiennej na forum , więc w razie zainteresowania przyślę wiadomość na prive)
- instalacja wod - kan (j.w.)
- wylewki (j.w.)
- tynki - zawalili termin, ale robota wykonana porządnie
- więźba dachowa, pokrycie dachu, schody (jeszcze ich nie zrobił, ale, jeżeli wykona tak, jak dach, to powinny byś porządne), parkiety.
Porządnie wyglądała tez praca speców od wentylacji mechanicznej, rekuperacji i gwc oraz tych od podłogówki, ale na razie się wstrzymam z polecaniem, bo urządzenia jeszcze niedokończone.

Zdecydowanie *odradzam* korzystanie z usług dwóch geodetów z Niepołomic. Nazwisk chyba nie mogę tu umieszczać, ale podam na prive. Są nieuczciwi, nieterminowi, pazerni na kasę, robią rzeczy, do których nie mają uprawnień i nie informują o tym wcześniej (potem zresztą też, ale wynika to z pieczątek), niekompetentni. Zalet nie stwierdzono.
[/i]

----------


## Piotrek1

Agduś 
podaj dane tych geodetów, jak inni powyzej z innymi nierzetelnymi firmami. Od tego jest ta lista

----------


## dominika-2006

cześć
Mam namiary na Geodetę oraz Architekta - polecam 

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, to podam namiary mailem

----------


## Agduś

> Agduś 
> podaj dane tych geodetów, jak inni powyzej z innymi nierzetelnymi firmami. Od tego jest ta lista


Właściwie to racja. Jeden to Maciej Wszołek (mam nadzieję, że nie pomyliłam imienia), drugi ma na imię Bartek, nazwiska nie zapisałam i zapomniałam. Obaj pracują w "Odnowie". Ich wyczyny opisałam w dzienniku budowy i, krócej, w "grupie krakowskiej".

W takim razie podam też namiary na tych pozytywnych bohaterów naszej opowieści o budowaniu:

Firma Zebud - Marek Zdeb 502 654 494

Wszelkiego rodzaju kable (elektryczne, komputer, telefon, anteny, alarmy itp) - Aleksander Śliwa -  500 564 560

Wod - kan  - Marcin Kafel - 501 252 202

Wylewki (maszynowo) Sławomir Nosek - 502 261 350

Dachy, schody, parkiety (na razie mamy tylko dach, ale zamówliśmy też schody i pewnie układanie parkietu). Józef Ryś - 602 465 117

Więźba - Tadeusz Zapała 018 331 30 81

----------


## kenedy

> Porządnie wyglądała tez praca speców od wentylacji mechanicznej, rekuperacji i gwc


... a jaka firma i ile Cię kosztowała wentylacja bo muszę do piątku zdecydowac się ....czy dospel czy może coś innego....

----------


## Agduś

Ta firma to Globaltech. Przepraszam, ale nie mam czasu w tej chwili na szukanie i wklejanie cennika. Jeżeli możesz, to zaglądnij do moich komentarzy, tam niedawno o tym pisałam.

----------


## kenedy

ok. dzięki bardzo

----------


## Sloneczko

A ja potrzebuję fliziarza, sumiennego i niedrogiego. Na wczoraj  :wink: 
Muszę wyflizować łazienkę w domku syna. 
Podzielcie się namiarami  :smile:

----------


## luk__25

> A ja potrzebuję fliziarza, sumiennego i niedrogiego. Na wczoraj 
> Muszę wyflizować łazienkę w domku syna. 
> Podzielcie się namiarami


sumiennego i niedrogiego... :smile:  nie chcę Cie załamywać ale też takiego szukam i NIC... do niesumienności żaden sie nie przyznaje ale cennik mają zdecydowanie europejski :wink:

----------


## lidqa

> to ja podnoszę temat, 
> 
> i dodaję do BIAŁEJ LISTY 
> sieci (przyłącza) wod/gaz - P.Kula, 501 416 830



Ja tez polecam. Profesjonalni, zgrani, szybcy  :smile: . Choc moze nie najtansi.

----------


## Agduś

> A ja potrzebuję fliziarza, sumiennego i niedrogiego. Na wczoraj 
> Muszę wyflizować łazienkę w domku syna. 
> Podzielcie się namiarami


Nieurodzaj jakiś na sprawdzonych fliziarzy? Ja potrzebuję fliziarza sprytnego, który poradzi sobie z wykonaniem brodzika bez brodzika, czyli położy płytki pod prysznicem tak, żeby woda spływała do kratki i nie stała w brodziku, którego nie będzie. I jeszcze jedno: czy fliziarz podłączy syfon? Bo nasz hydraulik mówi, że powinien, ale to może tylko wymówka, a jemu się nie chce do nas przychodzić na taką małą robotę.

----------


## dwitek

*CZARNA LISTA*
Antoni Hajdecki - Wielka Wieś, tel. 503/962218 - bramy, ogrodzenia, balustrady. Zdecydowanie czarna lista. Dwa razy przyjeżdżał mierzyć balustrady i po wykonaniu nic nie pasowało. Całe balustrady były do przeróbki, a i tak wyszły nie takie jakie miały być. Do tego półtora miesięczne niedotrzymanie terminu.

*BIAŁA LISTA*
Piotr Koczwara - Wola Dębińska tel. 691/540594 - wylewki maszynowe.
Pełen profesionalizm realizacji, terminowość. Choć nie najtańsi, zdecydowanie do polecenia.

----------


## Sławek_Kraków

Hejka... buduje w Bronowicach Wielkich mam stan surowy zamkniety z instalacjami i teraz szukam namirów na jakąś brupę, która mogłaby robić dalej. Proszę podajcie jakieś kontakty...

----------


## Sławek_Kraków

*BIAŁA LISTA* 

Zdecydowanie polecam Marian Zięba 608439956 elektryk

Robią wszystko ja robiłem z nimi nie tylko elektrykę ale również komputer telefon, alarm czyli wszystkie takie instalacje. Mozna im śmiało zaufac jestem z nich strasznie zadowolony. Mozna się na mnie smiało powołać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kate01

zdecydowanie czarna (grobowa wręcz) lista: Zakład Instalacji i Budownictwa Ogólnego Krzysztof Zięba Myślenice, ul. Słowackiego
szczegóły mailem
szkoda, że go kiedykolwiek spotkałam......
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## lidqa

Hej! A moze macie namiary na jakiegos niedrogiego acz sumiennego kominkarza?  :Confused:

----------


## merit

> Napisał Piotrek1
> 
> Agduś 
> podaj dane tych geodetów, jak inni powyzej z innymi nierzetelnymi firmami. Od tego jest ta lista
> 
> 
> Właściwie to racja. Jeden to Maciej Wszołek (mam nadzieję, że nie pomyliłam imienia), drugi ma na imię Bartek, nazwiska nie zapisałam i zapomniałam. Obaj pracują w "Odnowie". Ich wyczyny opisałam w dzienniku budowy i, krócej, w "grupie krakowskiej".
> 
> W takim razie podam też namiary na tych pozytywnych bohaterów naszej opowieści o budowaniu:
> ...


    Agduś 
Naisz proszę czy p.Kafel wykonuje instalacje CO i np.podłogowe ogrzewanie ,czy zajmuje się tylko przyłączami.
Dzięki

----------


## SYLWKA

> Właściwie to racja. Jeden to Maciej Wszołek (mam nadzieję, że nie pomyliłam imienia),


  :ohmy:   własnie robie porządki w moich "namiarach" , jak to dobrze, że nie wzięłam tego Pana. Miał mi działkę wytyczać od punktu 50 zł bierze, ale jakoś mój kierbud polecił mi kogoś innego i jemu zaufałam.

Zaraz biegne spalić karteluszkę!

----------


## SYLWKA

> i okna drewniane
> www.mazurokna.pl


Editta, poważnie myślę nad wyborem tej firmy, dostałam dobre ceny na drewniane okna i ogród zimowy.
Czy mogłabys napisać, dlaczego ich polecasz?
Dziękuję bardzo!

----------


## Agduś

> Agduś 
> Naisz proszę czy p.Kafel wykonuje instalacje CO i np.podłogowe ogrzewanie ,czy zajmuje się tylko przyłączami.
> Dzięki


Przepraszam, że z opóźnieniem - nie wiem, dlaczego, nie dostawałam powiadmień o odpowiedziach.
P. Kafel proponował nam zrobienie podłogówki, ale jakoś nie potrafił nas  przekonać, że ma w tym względzie duże doświadczenie. Wszelkie instalacje wykonał szybko i sprawnie, nie mieliśmy zastrzeżeń też do koszów. Natomiast później, gdy chcieliśmy, żeby wykonał przyłącze, nie znalazł dla nas czasu i musieliśmy szukać kogoś innego.

----------


## dorkaS

Czy ktoś mogłby mi polecić sprawdzonego i solidnego geotechnika?

----------


## jk69

Stropy Terriva - jeśli ktoś szuka wykonawcy - firma PREFBUD 012 275 11 05
b.terminowo, solidnie, można płacić przelewem.

----------


## ark

Chciałem dołaczyć do *czarnej listy* (i przestrzec) firmę PEGAZ z 
Krakowa z ul. Dekerta zajmującą się kominkami. Totalni partacze, poszczególne części kominka krzywo połączone - totalna porażka. Do tego chamstwo właścicieli (bracia bliźniacy), które wychodzi niestety dopiero po podpisaniu umowy...

----------


## izzarider

BIAŁA LISTA

Biuro projektowa z Krakowa Aprojekt, ul. Dobrego Pasterza. Wykonują zlecenia fachowo i niedrogo. Robiłem u nich adaptację gotowego projektu, w stosunku do innych to są o ponad połowę tańsi!. Polecam

----------


## luk__25

A ja w końcu trafiłem na super ekipę od pokryć dachowych. Robią dachy idealnie i nie jest to tylko moja opinia ale wielu oglądających. Robią powoli i bardzo dokładnie, z dachy wielospadowego ponad 300m2 zostało dosłownie odrobina scinek z dachówek. Wszystkie "obciete" dachowki wykorzystywali na docinki. Dachowka Creaton. Ekipa sumienna, pracowita, nie kombinują, nie kręcą, można ich spokojnie zostawic na budowie i nie martwic sie o efekty. 
tel p.Jozek 608736727
Tarnow i okolice

No i muszę ostrzec przed tym panem wszystkich, ponieważ w zimie zauważyłem cieknącą wodę obok komina, następnie w czasie deszczu zacieki przy jaskółkach. Wykonałem kilkanaście telefonów od stycznia i nikt nawet nie raczył przyjechać zobaczyć co sie dzieje. Stwierdzil tylko że "to niemożliwe". Następnie inny dekarz stwierdził że przez obróbki przez nich robione woda musiała się lać gdyż nie robili podwójnego kołnierza(?) i nie wcinali się w komin z blachą. Więc nie polecam takiej ekipy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## lidqa

> Dachy, schody, parkiety (na razie mamy tylko dach, ale zamówliśmy też schody i pewnie układanie parkietu). Józef Ryś - 602 465 117


Agdus, czy jestes zadowolona z uslug tego pana  :smile: ? Polecalabys go innym forumowiczom?
Z gory dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## Gonga

Zdecydowanie czarna, najczarniejsza ze wszystkich list. Reklamuje się na Forum, dlatego zdecydowałam się Was ostrzec. Przeklinam dzień, w którym ich poznałam.   :Mad:   Szczegóły mogę podać mailem... Niestety będzie proces   :cry:

----------


## Gonga

Nazwa firmy jak w temacie : KONF-BUD!!!

----------


## Margo1

Witam, czy ktoś ma doświadczenia budowlane, opinie na temat ekipy kierowanej przez Tadeusza Klimka z okolic Brzeska?

Dziękuję
Margo

----------


## _ali_

> BIAŁA LISTA
> 
> Biuro projektowa z Krakowa Aprojekt, ul. Dobrego Pasterza. Wykonują zlecenia fachowo i niedrogo. Robiłem u nich adaptację gotowego projektu, w stosunku do innych to są o ponad połowę tańsi!. Polecam


a dużo zmian wprowadzałeś - możesz napisać?

----------


## Sloneczko

O widzisz, znalazłeś ten wpis, o którym pisałam do Ciebie w wątku krakowskim  :smile:

----------


## gosia138

Biala lista:
- BUDMUR - ul. Skosna: www.budmur.pl; (0-12) 262-03-40; kupilismy u nich cala ceramike, kominy, styropian, regipsy itd. - prosic p. Grzegorza - daje dobre rabaty i wszystko mozna z nim dogadac :smile:  No i kierowcy super - dojechali i rozladowali dokladnie tam gdzie chcielismy i kiedy chcielismy. 

Czarna lista:
- DACH CENTRUM - ul. Zawila - na pocztaku super rozmowy, problem sie zrobil gdy chcielismy oddac czesc materialu (wczesniej zapewniali ze mozemy) i gdy chcielismy dokupic  jakies elementy orynnowania. W efekcie dalej nie mamy kompletnych rynien, ale po pisemnej skardze - czesc materialu moglismy zwrocic. 

Na razie tyle :smile:  i zycze wszystkim powodzenia.

----------


## szczepek

Biała LISTA:

Biuro projektów -" Dom dla Ciebie" - Pani Mariola Szczepaniak Kraków ulica ul. Kościuszki 43 
Tani nie byli, ale naprawdę wszelkie zmiany, pomysły - ganianie po urzedach - rewelacja. No i skuteczni jeśli chodzi o zaklepanie zmian, ktore nie do końca były po myśli urzedników, ale za to mpo mojej - tak.



Jan i Basia Haberka -  tel. 608197109 - Wykonawca mojego stanu surowego od fundamentu po dach.
Jakość bardzo dobra, - ale uwaga ! trzeba koniecznie podpisać umowe. Jak się tego nie zrobi - facet totalnie przedłuża terminy !
Natomiast sa bardzo uczciwi. Tak jak cena była ustalona - tak zrobili. Ceny też normalne - nie z księżyca.

Dach - Wiesław Trętowicz - cholernie solidny facet, musze przyznać ze na dachach się zna - trzeba niestety uważać na terminowość. 694264191



CZARNA LISTA

DACH SYTL s.c Kraków ul. Cystersów 26
straszni kombinatorzy - ceny jedne z najwyższych - jak chodzi o dachy
jest tam taka dziewczyna ktora sprzedaje - zlapalem ja na tym ze jak ktos idzie po dodatki do dachowek a nie kupował  u nich dachowki to chyba z zemsty potrafi za dodatek dać prawie 100% więcej ! A nuż sie klient nie kapnie  :Smile: ))

----------


## Konf-Bud

> Nazwa firmy jak w temacie : KONF-BUD!!!


Mało juz ludzi oszukałes Gonga>>Bóg ci wynagrodzi twoje grzechy.

----------


## art63

Czarna lista
Uwaga na:

Dominik Majerski - wykończeniówka : dyletant, znika po wzięciu zaliczki
Stępniak Sławomir- dachy: sknocił i nie chce poprawić

----------


## izzarider

> Napisał izzarider
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA
> 
> Biuro projektowa z Krakowa Aprojekt, ul. Dobrego Pasterza. Wykonują zlecenia fachowo i niedrogo. Robiłem u nich adaptację gotowego projektu, w stosunku do innych to są o ponad połowę tańsi!. Polecam
> 
> 
> a dużo zmian wprowadzałeś - możesz napisać?


Główną zmianą to było podpiwniczenie budynku. Za projekt piwnicy tutaj zapłaciłem 500 zł (inni chcieli 5000 zł za wykonanie projektu piwnicy). Oprócz tego adaptacja z drobnymi zmianami w projekcie za 2000.

----------


## Sławek_Kraków

BIAŁA LISTA

tynki i wylewki

Robert Pilch - bardzo solidna ekipa robią juz razem około 14 lat bardzo zorganizowani sumienni

----------


## szczepek

> BIAŁA LISTA
> 
> tynki i wylewki
> 
> Robert Pilch - bardzo solidna ekipa robią juz razem około 14 lat bardzo zorganizowani sumienni


Daj mi prosże  namiary na priva na nich. Potrzebuje poleconych gości od tynków i wylewek.
pzdr.

----------


## macio

Witam




> BIAŁA LISTA
> 
> tynki i wylewki
> 
> Robert Pilch - bardzo solidna ekipa robią juz razem około 14 lat bardzo zorganizowani sumienni


Również poproszę o namiary

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek_Kraków

napisz do mnie na prv lub adres email bo nie mam twojego maila to dam ci namiar

pozdrawiam

----------


## dada_krk

Czesc szukam namiary na ekipe budowlana, budowa w powiecie Wielickim, chcialbym zaczac jeszcze w tym roku rozmawialem na razie z jednym potencjalnym wykonawca ale mam powazne watpliwosci. 

Rozwazam tez osobno robic, stan  zero, mury, dach ale jezeli ktos to robi kompleksowo to nawet lepiej (chociaz najczesciej nie taniej  :wink: )

__Pozdrawiam__

----------


## Joanna Glowacz

POLECAM  baardzo dokładnego fachowca od gładzi i wszelakich technik malarskich + podwieszane sufity, półeczki i wszelkie tego typu prace wykończeniowe. Fachowiec uratował nasze ściany po wcześniejszych, pożal sie Boże, fachowcach, dla których tynk cementowo- wapienny przebujający przez milimetrową warstwę gładzi to standard. 
Zatem do białej listy dorzucam pana Krzysztofa Czajkę z Wisły(dojazd w obrębie woj. małopolskiegi i śląskiego nie stanowi dla niego problemu). Służę zdjęciami z realizacji.
Odradzam natomiast firmę GAMP Grażyna Musialik z Sosnowca !!!
Sprawę z firmą GAMP postaram się dokładniej opisać aby oszczędzić potencjalnym kilentom problemów, z którymi musiałam sie borykać, zwłaszcza, że firma ogłasza się również na tym forum. Zdjęciami z realizacji, a w zasadzie ze spartolenia roboty  :Smile:  również służę.

pozdrawiam
Joanna

----------


## Joanna Glowacz

Przypraszam, za podwóje wiadomości, już kasuję  :Smile:

----------


## macio

Jasne

Mój e-mail [email protected]

pozdrawiam i dziekuje

----------


## Wiosna2007

może ktoś mógłby polecić jakąś przyzwoitą ekipę do wykonania stanu surowego - okolice Wieliczki

obdzwoniłam podane wcześniej telefony, ale już za późno   :cry:  

pozdrawiam
Baśka

----------


## Sloneczko

Od nich: http://domartic.pl/index.php dostałam swego czasu rzetelną wycenę prac, ale byli dość drodzy, więc nie skorzystaliśmy.

----------


## Wiosna2007

Słoneczko - dziękuję    :big grin:  

wysłałam do nich zapytanie, jak dostanę odpowiedź podzielę się wrażeniami, bo widzę, że takich potrzebujących jak ja jest więcej

B.

----------


## macio

Witam

Polecam firmę Podwyszyński  w Krakowie na ulicy Niwy. Kupowałem u nich dachówkę, rynny, okna połaciowe. Fachowo, rzetelnie, dość dobre rabaty, nie było problemów ze zwrotem dachówek (nadwyżki) jak też z wymianą uszkodzonej roletki, itp.

Przy okazji    :Lol:   obdzwoniłem podanych wyżej tynkarzy, i terminy na jesień...   :ohmy:  
Jakby ktoś miał namiary na jakąś ekipę proszę o wiadomość!!!

pozdrawiam

----------


## merit

Witajcie .

Polećcie jakiegoś sensownego kierownika budowy .Może nie być tani ,ale musi być zaangażowany w sprawę .

Z góry bardzo dziękuję .

----------


## merit

[quote="macio"]Witam

Polecam firmę Podwyszyński  w Krakowie na ulicy Niwy. Kupowałem u nich dachówkę, rynny, okna połaciowe. Fachowo, rzetelnie, dość dobre rabaty, nie było problemów ze zwrotem dachówek (nadwyżki) jak też z wymianą uszkodzonej roletki, itp.


Też zamówiłam dachówkę u nich ,przechowają ją u siebie do czasu aż będzie potrzebna na budowie.
Kulturalni ,pomocni ,kompetentni i mam nadzieję ,że tak będzie dalej .

----------


## Mariku

witam, 
a ma ktoś może doświadczenia ze składem budowlanym w Kryspinowie "Bean", zaopatrywał się ktoś u nich? skład mały, niepozorny, ofertę mają b.konkurencyjną ale chcą w całości przedpłatę na zakupione materiały, nie wiem czy są wiarygodni ? 
będę wdzięczna za opinie

----------


## stuk

> witam, 
> a ma ktoś może doświadczenia ze składem budowlanym w Kryspinowie "Bean", zaopatrywał się ktoś u nich? skład mały, niepozorny, ofertę mają b.konkurencyjną ale chcą w całości przedpłatę na zakupione materiały, nie wiem czy są wiarygodni ? 
> będę wdzięczna za opinie


Sam fakt, że chcą przedpłatę na całość już czyni ich mało wiarygodnymi. Potem jak dostaniesz pootłuczone pustaki czy wadliwą dachówkę albo mniej niż zamówiłaś to jak będziesz dochodzić swojego? Przedpłata 100% na materiały budowlane to kupowanie w ciemno.

Co do samego skłądu - kolega korzystał z ich oddziąłu w Wołowicach i był zadowolony (było to ze 2 lata temu). Ja tam dzwoniłem za materiałami trzy razy. Raz nie mieli tego co chciałem, a dwa razy mieli  sprawdzić i oddzwonić. 
I nigdy nie oddzownili, więc przestali mnie kompletnie interesowac.

----------


## MoniaO

My korzystaliśmy z oferty z tego składu. Byliśmy zadowoleni. Jedyną ich wadą jest że z terminowością jest u nich kiepsko, więc jeśli masz terminarz prac napięty to możesz materiału nie otrzymać na czas



> Napisał Mariku
> 
> witam, 
> a ma ktoś może doświadczenia ze składem budowlanym w Kryspinowie "Bean", zaopatrywał się ktoś u nich? skład mały, niepozorny, ofertę mają b.konkurencyjną ale chcą w całości przedpłatę na zakupione materiały, nie wiem czy są wiarygodni ? 
> będę wdzięczna za opinie
> 
> 
> Sam fakt, że chcą przedpłatę na całość już czyni ich mało wiarygodnymi. Potem jak dostaniesz pootłuczone pustaki czy wadliwą dachówkę albo mniej niż zamówiłaś to jak będziesz dochodzić swojego? Przedpłata 100% na materiały budowlane to kupowanie w ciemno.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mariku

dzięki   :smile:  
najgorsze że ta zima ( a raczej wiosna) negocjacyjnie sprzyja raczej hurtownikom i producentom   :Evil:  , materiały drogie albo wogóle brak, więc dyktują warunki
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## dada_krk

nieaktualne  :smile:

----------


## MoniaO

Poszukuję ekipy do wylewek i tynków. Jeśli macie namiary na kogoś godnego polecenia to napiszcie. Dzięki.

----------


## stuk

> Poszukuję ekipy do wylewek i tynków. Jeśli macie namiary na kogoś godnego polecenia to napiszcie. Dzięki.


Ja tez poszukuję więc się podłączam do prośby.

----------


## Jeti

*Mariku:*

Mogę się wypowiedzieć jedynie o filii "Bean" w Wołowicach.
Zauwazyliśmy z ojcem, że pewne materiały u nich są na granicy daty przydatności "do spożycia", konkretnie chodzi o chemię do betonów etc.
Moze to jest ich sposób na "tanie" materiały ?

----------


## Bartek-Andromeda

*Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html

Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!

----------


## MoniaO

> *Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
> http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
> Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!



Śliczne dzięki. Skontaktuję się z nimi i popoytam o terminy bo teraz to jest największą bolączką

----------


## dada_krk

Witam, czy mozecie polecic sprawdzonych kierownikow budowy, wiadomo ze kierownik nie pojawia sie na budowie codziennie chodzi o to zeby byc zaangazowany, fachowy i stal po stronie inwestora ktory mu za to placi  :wink: 

pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## Wiosna2007

> Od nich: http://domartic.pl/index.php dostałam swego czasu rzetelną wycenę prac, ale byli dość drodzy, więc nie skorzystaliśmy.


Dałam Panu z tej firmy ponad tydzień czasu na kontakt i teraz z czystym sumieniem mogę podzielić się wrażeniami
a raczej ich brakiem   :ohmy:  

firma nie ujawnia swej siedziby, więc umówiłam się, że Pan podjedzie po projekt, do wyceny i na tym się nasz kontakt skończył
Pan się nie pojawił, wyceny nie mam

wiem, że rynek budowlany stoi teraz na głowie, ale mam dość architekta, który zwodzi mnie z terminami okropnie   :Evil:  
tak więc u mnie ta firma odpadła
B.

----------


## wieliczka

Poszukuje kogos do budowy stanu surowego, otwartego w Wieliczce. 
Bede bardzo wdzieczny za namiary na solidnych fachowcow. Dzieki.

----------


## alicja77

Nie polecam składów budowlanych Nowy Dom Juniora w Gdowie i Krakowie.
Chyba, ze ktoś lubi czekać 2-3 miesiace na zamówione materiały, gdy ekipa murarzy chce juz zacząć pracę.

----------


## belin

> witam, 
> a ma ktoś może doświadczenia ze składem budowlanym w Kryspinowie "Bean", zaopatrywał się ktoś u nich? skład mały, niepozorny, ofertę mają b.konkurencyjną ale chcą w całości przedpłatę na zakupione materiały, nie wiem czy są wiarygodni ? 
> będę wdzięczna za opinie


Korzystaliśmy i fakt że z terminowością jest ciężko, wymagana duża doza cierpliwości, ale materiał w końcu dostarczyli nawet po dobrej cenie. Do jakości dostarczonego materiału nie mieliśmy zastrzeżeń, chociaż cegła połówkowa rewelacyjna nie była.

----------


## Notoco

DOdam do Bialej listy
Firma Gamp System
P. Zub  0602 33 10 80

Wlasciciel ma upr Kier budowy

Wykonali mi fundamenty - z wszystkimi moimi "ale, i to  i tamto i moze to  "   :Lol:  
Fachowo i terminowo wykonuje prace - moze nie najtanszy ale dobry
Jesli ktos chce zlecic  budowe i nie martwic sie o najmniejsze drobiazgi to jest to dobry wykonawca.

Teraz czekam na pogode i stan surowy .. na wiosne  :big grin:

----------


## luk__25

> DOdam do Bialej listy
> Firma Gamp System
> P. Zub  0602 33 10 80
> 
> Wlasciciel ma upr Kier budowy
> 
> Wykonali mi fundamenty - z wszystkimi moimi "ale, i to  i tamto i moze to  "   
> Fachowo i terminowo wykonuje prace - moze nie najtanszy ale dobry
> Jesli ktos chce zlecic  budowe i nie martwic sie o najmniejsze drobiazgi to jest to dobry wykonawca.
> ...


Hmmm..... chwalisz firmę za budowe domów a masz tylko fundamenty??? Troche dla mnie dziwne.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Hmmm..... chwalisz firmę za budowe domów a masz tylko fundamenty??? Troche dla mnie dziwne.


Ja też mam tylko fundamenty i *fantastyczną* ekipę. Nie polecam ich tylko dlatego, że mają zaklepane już 3 budowy w naszej okolicy i czekają na odpowiednią pogodę.

Dziwne, nie?  :wink:

----------


## luk__25

Bardzo. Myślę że fundamenty to o wiele za wcześniej na wielbienie ekipy i zdrowy rozsądek nakazuje wstrzymać się z oceną BUDOWY DOMóW  będąc na takim etapie. No ale oczywiście zainteresowani ocenią. Myśle że trudnego wyboru nie bedzie  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Ok. Sąsiadowi już dom postawili  :smile:

----------


## AKSA

WITAM.
SZUKAM SOLIDNEJ FIRMY ZAJMUJACEJ SIE OBUDOWA KOMINKOW.

----------


## luk__25

Apeluję do piszących posty o czytanie głównego wątku!!!!!!! To miejsce do wpisywania solidnych i partackich ekip a nie dział ogłoszeń!

dziękujemy w imieniu Małopolan  :Wink2:

----------


## damiang

> DOdam do Bialej listy
> Firma Gamp System
> P. Zub  0602 33 10 80
> 
> Wlasciciel ma upr Kier budowy
> 
> Wykonali mi fundamenty - z wszystkimi moimi "ale, i to  i tamto i moze to  "   
> Fachowo i terminowo wykonuje prace - moze nie najtanszy ale dobry
> Jesli ktos chce zlecic  budowe i nie martwic sie o najmniejsze drobiazgi to jest to dobry wykonawca.


Oooo, mój wykonawca   :big grin:  
Mi wybudowali cały dom (nie licząc instalacji) - mieszkam już 2 lata.
Budowa zgodnie z harmonogramem (w sumie równy rok, mimo kilku przestojów nie z ich winy), jakość OK, ogólna kultura pracy na poziomie.
Polecam, choć ostrzegam że nie jest najtańszy i pewnie ma terminy zajęte...

----------


## belin

> *Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
> http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
> Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!


Bartku, a jakie tynki u Ciebie robił - gipsówki czy cementowo wapienne - bo nas namawiał na gipsowe

----------


## Sloneczko

Na stronie ogólnopolskiej hurtowni materiałów budowlanych Raab Karcher http://www.raabkarcher.pl/rkmb/view/...baza_fachowcow, gdzie będziemy kupować bloczki na budowę, znalazłam m.in. taką informację:

*Dla naszych klientów posiadamy bazę danych godnych polecenia projektantów wnętrz, architektów, firm wykonawczych ogólnobudowlanych i  specjalistycznych. Dzięki nam zaoszczędzicie wiele kosztów i rozczarowań.*

Być może taka wiadomość komuś się przyda  :smile:

----------


## macio

Witam

Do czarnej listy dopisałbym firmę sprzedającą glazurę Bomar - 2 na Zakopiance. Poziom obsługi klienta - żenujący. Brak kultury - to mało powiedziane. Informacja o tym, że kupiony towar u nich jest do odebrania w magazynie (który znajduje się ok. 10 km od sklepu na totalnym zadupiu) jest przekazywana oczywiście po zapłaceniu     :ohmy:  
Ceny mają takie jak wszędzie, więc omijajcie drodzy budujący ten sklep z daleka!!!

pozdrawiam

----------


## mafimata

W sprawach GEODEZYJNYCH gorąco polecam pana Bogusława :607 79 62 94
Solidny i fachowy. Same plusy   :smile:

----------


## MoniaO

> Napisał Bartek-Andromeda
> 
> *Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
> http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
> Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!
> 
> 
> ...


Właśnie się z Panem Michałem umówiliśmy. Tylko mam prośbę napisz jakie tynki u ciebie robił??

----------


## szczepek

Właśnie zakończyłem temat z oknami - drewniane. Naprawdę uśmiechałem się jak były montowane. podobało mi się  :Smile: 
z szybą p2 i antywłamaniowe.

UFF. Dopisuję go do* białej listy*  - *PAN MAZUR:604439850*
jakby co powołac sie na mnie

Z makowa podhalańskiego. 
Byle nie zapeszyć tfu tfu.. zobaczymy jak się sprawować będą. 

www.mazurokna.pl 

Może nie super tani, ale cena przynajmniej nie zabija. 
3 górali w kilka godzin zamontowało 13 okien. 

własnie mi wstawił, a powiem szczerze ze szukałem długo i wytrwale.
jak dla mnie - okna sa ok.

----------


## editta

> Właśnie zakończyłem temat z oknami - drewniane. Naprawdę uśmiechałem się jak były montowane. podobało mi się 
> z szybą p2 i antywłamaniowe.
> 
> UFF. Dopisuję go do* białej listy*  - *PAN MAZUR:604439850*
> jakby co powołac sie na mnie
> 
> Z makowa podhalańskiego. 
> Byle nie zapeszyć tfu tfu.. zobaczymy jak się sprawować będą. 
> 
> ...



to pan mazur ma już dwa plusiki  :Wink2:

----------


## stroman11

Czarna lista wykonawców 
Jako że skończyłem już niemal budowę domu pragnę podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami - złymi - 

1. BOMAR 2 - oszuści i złodzieje 

2. JANICKA ul.Klimeckiego Wystawa Budownictwa - podłogi, parkiety - stanowisko na wprost głównego wejścia do budynku - oszustka- 6 miesięcy czekam na deski , mój błąd zapłaciłem wcześniej, takich jak ja frajerów jest kilkudziesięciu. 

3. Wkład kominkowy JOTUL - pękła płyta paleniskowa - okazuje się że na te elementy i pozostałe nie ma gwarancji. Gwarancja obejmuje tylko te elementy które praktycznie nie ulegają uszkodzeniu i to pod warunkiem że obudowę wkładu kominka wykona firma która współpracuje ze sprzedawcą - koszt byle jakiej obudowy 7 - 9 tyś. zł. == PORAŻKA 

4.TIM Kominki ul.Zakopiańska - wykonawca obudowy- DRAMAT - pozostaje mi tylko własną pięścią się zabić albo wydłubać sobie oczy bo nie mogę patrzeć na tą obudowę.

----------


## brolek

CZARNA:

1. Cembet. Wytwórnia betonu Domagały 2 Kraków. Niesłowni, mimo umówionego transportu na 3 godziny przed przyjazdem stwierdzili ze nie dadza rady i juz. Na prosbe o przekazanie sluchawki przelozonemu uslyszalem, ze: "przylozyc to mi moga...". Totalne dno - omijać z daleka. Dla rownowagi, godnego dostawce betonu towarowego podaje na liscie ponizej.

2. Firma budwlana Andrzej Łyczko. Człowiek nieuczciwy. Zabrał dokumentacje i juz wiecej go nie widzielismy. Dokumenty musielismy odzyskiwac za pomoca policji, ktora jak sie okazalo juz go dobrze znala.


Dla rownowagi pare sprawdzonych kontaktow:

BIAŁA:

1. KRAKBET, wszystko bez problemu i zgodnie z ustaleniami, przywizli beton w ciagu 3 godzin. Rzeczowy kontakt.

2. Elektryk, Pan Ostafin, juz polecany na forum wiec nie podaje namiarow. Slowny i terminowy, wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami. Goraco polecam

3. Kominki, Pan Matlak  606183587- zwlaszcza te z obudowa szamotowa i kaflowe. Specjalista starej daty, prawdziwy zdun, teraz takich juz malo zostalo.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> *Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
> http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
> Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!


a przed tynkami   :Wink2:  i po tynkach  :Wink2:   i przed wylewkami   :Wink2:  i po wylewkach  :Wink2: 

proszę nie zapominać o swojej bardzo dobrej ekipie wod-kan   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## luk__25

Do czarnej listy dopisuje kolejnych "fachowców". Tarnów i okolice. Gość *Zaranek Marek* wraz z bratem wielkim fachowcem jak sie reklamuje byłym pracownikiem wodociągów. Wykonują ogrodzenia, przyłącza wodne, wszelkie prace ziemne, drenaże itp. Wybrałem ich do zrobienia drenażu opaskowego wokół domu. Ustaliliśmy rodzaj roboty włącznie ze szczegółami, głebokośc wykopów itd. Nie mogłem być na budowie przez dwa dni więc wróciłem juz na gotowizne. I zdębiałem. Rura drenarska 100mm jest zakopana 50-60cm od budynku na głębokości - uwaga - 10 - 60cm!!!!! Myśłałem że sie wywróce. Niestety, jak to w życiu bywa widząc ślady po robocie, widząc studzienke spokojnie zapłaciłem paprochom. W tej chwili jak dzwoniłem to człowiek próbuje mi wmówić że to ja chciałem drenaż na takiej głębokości itd! Istny cyrk! Tchórze nawet nie mają odwagi przyjść na budowe i porozmawiać! Totalnie odradzam i przestrzegam.

----------


## szczepek

> Napisał Bartek-Andromeda
> 
> *Stuk* i *ManiaO*: gorąco polecam firmę DECOR - Michał Gruszka
> http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki.
> Aha - i zabudowa poddasza!
> 
> 
> ...


*rafslusarczyk*
Ale za ofertowanie to masz u mnnie kolego duży minus. 
Następnym razem jak nie będziesz chciał u kogoś robić to wystarczy powiedzieć a nie obiecywac przez miesiąc ze złożysz ofertę ....
już miesiąc... to nie do końca profesjonalne... ale to już twoja sprawa...

nie mam natomiast żadnych zastrzeżeń do twoich instalacji ... bo ich nie zdążyłem zobaczyć.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> Napisał rafslusarczyk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bartek-Andromeda
> 
> ...


??
 z tego co pamiętam mieliśmy robic insta;lację na poczatku kwietnia 

cena raczej Panu odpowiadała

OK

----------


## szczepek

> Napisał szczepek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał rafslusarczyk
> 
> ...


daruj sobie jak mam cie nie pogrążać...

----------


## rafslusarczyk

ok znalazłes sobie kogoś innego wiec ok  :smile:

----------


## MalawiMix

> ok znalazłes sobie kogoś innego wiec ok


Panie Rafale,
Ja też przy okazji chciałbym się przypomnieć (rozmawialiśmy w sobotę w sprawie kosztorysu i nadal nie mam odpowiedzi od Pana).

pozdrawiam
marcin mianowski (Brzoskwinia k/Zabierzowa)

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> Napisał rafslusarczyk
> 
> ok znalazłes sobie kogoś innego wiec ok 
> 
> 
> Panie Rafale,
> Ja też przy okazji chciałbym się przypomnieć (rozmawialiśmy w sobotę w sprawie kosztorysu i nadal nie mam odpowiedzi od Pana).
> 
> pozdrawiam
> marcin mianowski (Brzoskwinia k/Zabierzowa)


Panie Marcinie tak rozmawialiśmy był weekend  - jutro na e mailu - prosze jescze go podasłać
 :big grin:

----------


## garbus2

niestety ale przestrzegam mocno przed firmą "Maritom"s.c. z Laskowej. Moze i tanio ale na pewno daleko od solidności - miesiąc wcześniej złożone zamowienie nie pomogło bo gdy nadszedł termin realizacji firma okazala się całkowicie niepoważna i niekonsekwentna (obiecali a pozniej odwolali). Jesli komuś zależy na terminowosci to radze sie trzymac z daleka od Panów Pławeckich. Dodam jeszcze tyle ze kiedy powiedzialem ze oddaje ich na forum na czarna liste padła odpowiedź "klienci internetowi to tylko 1% naszych klientów"....

----------


## dada_krk

Dla zaczynajacych przygode z pozwoleniami, polecam biuro projektowe malzenstwa pani *Anny Taff-Czernik (012 291-50-35)* i jej meza na ull Kilinskiego, znajduje sie zaraz po lewej stronie od Starostwa w Wieliczce. Kompetentna, posiada praktyczna wiedze o potrzebnych dokumentach, nie zrzuca obowiazkow na inwestora. Plan zagospodarowania dzialki dostalem do akceptacji w pdf-ie na maila,  wiec mialem wiec czas go przemyslec w domu. Cena za przygotowanie planu zagospodarowania dzialki (bez zadnych zmian w projekcie) wyn. 950 zl ale oplacalo sie. Polecam.

----------


## brzoza70

Ło matko. A cóż to za cena. !!!! I to bez zmian w projekcie. Chyba z sufitu! 
Kto da więcej ????

----------


## dada_krk

brzoza70,

Witamy w roku A.D 2007 czas sie zmierzyc z rzeczywistoscia  :big grin: , a ceny sie nie rozdrobniaja. Pochwal sie ile dalas za przygotowanie swojej dokumentacji do projektu budowlanego. Przygotowanie kazdego z projektow przylaczy Wod-kan, Gaz i prad to dodatkowo tez nie bedzie za darmo. 

pzdr
D.

----------


## peez

Do białej listy spokojnie mogę dopisać Pana Jacka ([email protected])- i jego firmę Aqua z Myślenic.
U mnie w domku (Kraków) robił całą instalację wod-kan-gaz i co (w tym podłogówki+dodatkowo instalację rurek odkurzacza centralnego) i muszę przyznać, że mnie nie zawiódł. - Wszystko zrobione sprawnie, zawsze na czas przed kolejnymi etapami budowy, powykonawcze rozliczenie prac bardzo bliskie wstępnych wycen  :smile: 
Przy tym bardzo cenne porady, bez których mnie laikowi ciężko byłoby wszystko wymyślić z sensem. Dzięki Jego sprytnemu rozwiązaniu tematu podłogówek- mam w domku około 60 m2 ogrzewanych w ten sposób - mimo, że pierwotnie -po wycenach innych "speców" byłem przekonany, że finansowo nie udźwignę tego tematu.
Jeszcze raz gorąco polecam usługi Pana Jacka- wszystko będzie zrobione, tak jak być powinno  - a przy tym w naprawdę rozsądnych cenach  :smile: )
Chcecie wiedzieć więcej piszcie na priv.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie musisz być taka tajemnicza  :wink:  Czy to jest ta firma? 

_Aqua S.C.

 32-400 Myślenice
ul. Kazimierza Wielkiego 59
woj. małopolskie
tel. (012) 2722575
fax. (012) 2722575_


http://www.orf.pl/index.php?go=bra&b...e%20instalacje

----------


## sfrustrowany

Witam

Absolutnie CZARNA LISTA , pan nazywa sie Bogdan Lignar (firma ABIL) - wykonywal stan surowy - wszystko totalnie spartaczone   :Evil:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## luk__25

Zdecydowanie *Biała Lista*:
Edward Piska spod Tarnowa (tel na priv) - hydraulika, CO, wentylacja, odkurzacze - ogólnie wszystko co związane z rurkami. Facet jest niesamowicie dokładny, ma wszelkie narzędzia a na samochodzie istny warsztat. Nie ma dla niego rzeczy nie do zrobienia, jeżeli coś ustaliliśmy było to zrobione na medal. Bez problemów poprawiał robote po murarzach, cały czas doradzał, dowóz materiałów po wczesniejszym zatwierdzeniu cenowym był równiez na jego głowie. Generalnie nic nas nie obchodziło, wszystko robione tak jak ustalone - bardzo polecam. Ceny z wyższego przedziału ale myśle że warto zapłacić ciut więcej i mieć świety spokój.
pozdrawiam

----------


## dada_krk

BIALA LISTA:
Projekt przylacza energetycznego:
*Leszek Wojcik (Kokotow kolo Wieliczki) 504 843 846*

Szybko sprawnie w 4 egzemplarzach, lacznie z uzgodnienieniami w Zakladzie Energetycznym i w ZUDP-ie.

----------


## jk69

> Napisał MoniaO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bartek-Andromeda
> 
> ...


Niestety, u mnie się Pan Gruszka z terminem wylewek się nie wyrobił, mimo, że umówiłam się sporo wcześniej. czekałam, czekałam - ale się nie mogłam doczekać, więc znalazłam inną ekipę, którą mogę w sumie polecić, bo byli bardzo nie kłopotliwi. umówlili się, załatwili towar, przyjechali i zrobili. Są jakieś nierówności owszem, i zaklajstrowali mi 2 schody tak, że trzeba było skuwać... Ale ogólnie na plus (i są tańsi od Pana Gruszki)

*wylewki (maszynowo) - 501 651 600, 501 323 900*

Polecam również:

*tynki maszynowo (ja robiłam gipsowe) - 601 247 356 - tanio i b.sprawnie* 

Dla budujących w południowej części Krakowa i okolic - fajna wypożyczalnia sprzętu budowlanego elektrycznego:
ul.Herberta 27, tel. 012 654 55 32.

BARDZO PILNIE POTRZEBUJĘ NAMIARU NA EKIPĘ DO ELEWACJI - w zamian mogę zdradzić numer telefonu do najlepszego elektryka na świecie!!!  :Wink2:  Ten numer tylko na priva.

----------


## anetta_p

Ja natomiast bardzo nie polecam *Skladu Budowlanego BEAN* w Wołowicach.
W lutym zakupilismy tam cegle MAX, zaplacilismy 100%, wlascisiel mial zakupic dla nas towar i przechowac do kwietnia, zaplacilismy za Maxa z Wienerbergera.

W kwietniu okazuje sie, ze nie dosc ze na Maxa musimy czekac tydzien, to do tego nie ma 'naszego z Wienerbergera'. Proponuje nam  z Maxa z Odonowa. No coz zgadzamy sie....

Po 3 dniach dzwonimy, aby przywiozl nastepna partie materialu, a on, ze teraz nie moze 'bo jest reglamentacja'... Po setkach telefonow, po wizytach naszego szefa ekipy, w koncu udaje sie nam wyrwac 13 palet maxa...

Co do cen...
Niskie ceny sa tylko na poczatku, aby przyciagnac klienta, potem sa juz o wieeeele wyzsze, niz w innych skladach budowlanych.
Jednym slowem NIE POLECAM!

----------


## Mariku

podpisuję się pod opinią anetty

też prawie kupiliśmy pustaki w Beanie
ale "prawie" robi różnicę    :big grin:  i całe szczęście

zadzwoniłam do składu pytając o cenę u-220 pan uprzejmie poinformował mnie że owszem ma takie pustaki w cenie 3,2, a że było to późnym popołudniem więc umówiliśmy się że gość zarezerwuje nam 4500szt do jutra. 
Następnego dnia z samego ranka zgodnie z umową zjawiliśmy się w składzie i co? pustaki owszem były zarezerwowane ale już po 3,4. Różnica niby nie kosmiczna, jeszcze w sytuacji gdy nie było można zdobyć nigdzie pustaków. Ale nie znoszę gdy ktoś wycina takie numery  :Evil:  
Aha i w międzyczasie jak tam siedzieliśmy gość odebrał tel. od jakiejś niezadowolonej klientki której przywieźli nie taki towar jak zamawiała a on jej wmawiał że taki jednak zamawiała i lepiej żeby się zdecydowała, bo on niby może wymienić ale za transport i podwójny załadunek będzie musiała zapłacic itd..
I już nie miałam żadnych wątpliwości...Powiedziałam DO WIDZENIA, umawialiśmy się inaczej
i kupiłam gdzie indziej, i w dodatku taniej  :big grin:

----------


## edit-blondi

> BIALA LISTA:
> Projekt przylacza energetycznego:
> *Leszek Wojcik (Kokotow kolo Wieliczki) 504 843 846*
> 
> Szybko sprawnie w 4 egzemplarzach, lacznie z uzgodnienieniami w Zakladzie Energetycznym i w ZUDP-ie.


dada
 a ile cię to kosztowało bo ja własnie muszę zrobić cos takiego a Kokotów to moje okolice

----------


## dada_krk

<<Ile Cie kosztowal projekt ?

Odpowiedzi na priv-a, wazne ze wykonawca solidny.

----------


## plaza123

Biała Lista:

Polecam tego fliziarza , wspaniale ułożone płytki , równo i dokładnie + biały montaż , no i hydraulika .
Kontakt do niego można znaleźć na stronie

http://www.flizomaniak.prv.pl


Pozdrawiam,
Artur

----------


## kinga krakow

> W sprawach GEODEZYJNYCH gorąco polecam pana Bogusława :607 79 62 94
> Solidny i fachowy. Same plusy


polecam również korzystałam z usług p. Bogusława

----------


## monikki

czarna lista:

Usługi Wnętrzarsko-Stolarskie Właściciel Andrzej Gaudyn, teren Warszawa i okolice. 
Facet zna się na drewnie (zbudował mi drewniany dom). Niestety nie przyznał się, że nie ma pojęcia o fundamentach. Skończyło się na tym, że po roku mieszkania w nowym domu, zaczęły mi się rozpadać fundamenty. Dosłownie kruszą się w rękach, odpadają całe kawały betonu (a raczej zlepionego piachu). Bujam się z tym od sierpnia 2006 roku. Pan Gaudyn obiecywał, a nawet podpisał zobowiązanie, że do 15 maja 2007 r. przedstawi plan naprawy fundamentów. Do tej pory się nie odezwał. Facet podejmuje się budowy domów pod klucz, a zna się niestety tylko na drewnianych konstrukcjach, jest niesłowny, nie umie przyznać się do błędu i zostawił mnie w takich fundamentowych tarapatach, że teraz żadna firma nie chce się podjąć remontu. 

a tak przy okazji jeśli znacie jakiegoś sensownego budowlańca, który zna się na fundamentach, to BARDZO proszę o kontakt, bo po następnej zimie, dom może mi się zawalić.


Monika

----------


## monikki

oczywiście, pomyliłam region, warszawa to nie małopolska, sorry. Ale opinia dalej aktualna.

----------


## wieliczka

Ja z kolei moge polecic firme Krak-Geo.
Robili mi mapke do pozwolenia na budowea pozniej wytyczyli budynek. Przy tyczeniu dali nawet znizke. Pracuja szybko i sa terminowi. Ceny tez nie z sufitu.
Dzialaja w Krakowie i okolicach. 
Tel. 667675522 
lub
tel. 603954535

----------


## marysia-1974

Witam wszystkich  

Proponuję dopisać do BIAŁEJ LISTY biuro geodezyjne z Zielonek. 
Ostatnio zrobili dla mnie mapke pod projekt z rejonu Krakowa i musze przyznać że jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich usług.  
Geodeta nazywa się Bartosz Wołkowski tel 508 182-488   :Wink2:

----------


## Tom Bombadill

*CZARNA LISTA: Dealer Oknoplus'a z ul. Klimeckiego*

Rok temu zamawialem u niego okna+parapety+drzwi zewnetrzne.
Przede wszystkim zarowno okna, jak i parapety byly zle wymierzone (facet wmawial mi, ze to moja wina, choc przeciez to jemu zlecilem te usluge); na uzytek montazu okien wg jego "pomiaru" musial czesciowo zamurowac mi kilka z otworow okiennych; oczywiscie o zadnej wymianie nie bylo mowy; gdy zagrozilem mu, ze podam sprawe do sadu i ze mu nie zaplace, on z kolei AUTENTYCZNIE MI ZAGROZIL, mowiac, ze cyt.: "u mnie na budowie to dopiero mozna byc zlosliwym i on lepiej wie, jak byc zlosliwym..."     :Evil:  
Kilka razy wzywalem go do roznych poprawek; nie omieszkal powiedziec mi, ze "musial tyle razy do mnie przyjezdzac, ze pewnie niedlugo okrazy kule ziemska i ze w umowie nie bylo kladzenia kafelkow, wiec zebym go do tego nie wzywal..."    :Evil:  
Takich kwiatkow w jego wykonaniu bylo bez liku.
Moim zdaniem, wlasciciel tej firmy jest klasycznym psychopata: jego zawsze musi byc na wierzchu, nie waha sie zastraszac ludzi, mowi to, co jest mu wygodne, a i pewnie w stosunku do co bardziej niepokornych klientow rzeczywiscie "jest zlosliwy"; gdy zalezy mu na zleceniu, potrafi "byc mily", ale to konczy sie w momencie, gdy delikwent podpisze z nim umowe; wtedy zero kultury lub chociaz jej pozorow;
Polecam OMIJAC GOSCIA SZEROKIM LUKIEM...

Pojechalem do Oknoplusa, do Libertowa.
Gdy opowiedzialem, jak zostalem potraktowany przez ich dealera, uslyszalem cyt.: "to nie nasza sprawa; prosze sie sadzic z panem B."
Klasyczna spychologia stosowana, choc formalnie rzeczywiscie umowe podpisalem z panem B., to jednak przeciez jest on dealerem Oknoplusa i powinno bylo im zalezec na moim zadowoleniu; ale co tam, przeciez kase wzieli, wiec moglem "spadac na drzewo"...

Cala ta sprawa byla najgorszym nadzianiem sie na nieuczciwego sprzedawce w calej historii budowy mojego domu. Najgorsze jest to, ze jak spojrze na te parapety, to szlag mnie ciagle trafia.

Oczywiscie do sadu nie poszedlem... nie chce, zeby gosc stal sie "zlosliwy"...
Powiedzialem wszystkim budujacym sie znajomym o tym, jak zostalem potraktowany zarowno przez pana B., jak i w koncu w Oknoplusie.
Kilka dni temu zobaczylem tego samego goscia, jak mierzyl okna u niedalekiego sasiada. Postanowilem cala sprawe puscic szerzej, choc nie ukrywam, ze boje sie, ze powybija mi okna, lub zrobi inna "zlosliwosc"...

----------


## luk__25

Pocieszę Cię że miałem podobny problem z nieuczciwym dilerem Oknoplastu. Również zadzwoniłem do Oknoplastu i poinformowałem ich o postępowaniu ich jakby nie było przedstawiciela a tu:"to nie nasz sprawa, my do niego NIC nie mamy i nie możemy nic w tej sprawie zrobic"!!!. Ale przecież umowe podpisujesz na papierach firmowych nie dilera tylko Oknoplusa i to ONI gwarantują "najwyższą" jakość montazu itd.
Ogólnie kpina. U mnie pomogła dopiero interwencja Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta.
pozdrawiam

----------


## 37°C

> problem z nieuczciwym dilerem Oknoplastu


Czyli z ...?
.

----------


## Galain

[quote="Tom Bombadill"]*CZARNA LISTA: Dealer Oknoplus'a z ul. Klimeckiego*


... on z kolei AUTENTYCZNIE MI ZAGROZIL, mowiac, ze cyt.: "u mnie na budowie to dopiero mozna byc zlosliwym i on lepiej wie, jak byc zlosliwym..."     :Evil:  
Kilka razy wzywalem go do roznych poprawek; nie omieszkal powiedziec mi, ze "musial tyle razy do mnie przyjezdzac, ze pewnie niedlugo okrazy kule ziemska i ze w umowie nie bylo kladzenia kafelkow, wiec zebym go do tego nie wzywal..."    :Evil:  
Takich kwiatkow w jego wykonaniu bylo bez liku.
Moim zdaniem, wlasciciel tej firmy jest klasycznym psychopata: jego zawsze musi byc na wierzchu, nie waha sie zastraszac ludzi, mowi to, co jest mu wygodne, a i pewnie w stosunku do co bardziej niepokornych klientow rzeczywiscie "jest zlosliwy"; gdy zalezy mu na zleceniu, potrafi "byc mily", ale to konczy sie w momencie, gdy delikwent podpisze z nim umowe; wtedy zero kultury lub chociaz jej pozorow;
Polecam OMIJAC GOSCIA SZEROKIM LUKIEM...

quote]


Ja tez slyszalam podobne historie o tym dealerze: podobny styl, podobne "teksty";
mojej kolezance "wycial podobny numer" 2 miesiace temu; a namawialam ja na okna drewniane... 
z tego co wiem, to takich ofiar tego psychopaty jest wiecej...

----------


## merit

Kochani ,

mam zamiar zamówić okna w Oknoplusie w Libetowie i mam teraz wątpliwości czy aby nie cała ta firma jest podejrzana ,a nie tylko jej dystrybutorzy.
Napiszcie coś o oknach .
Jutro ktoś z Libertowa przyjeżdza do mnie na pomiar okien .
HELP!  :Roll:

----------


## luk__25

> Napisał luk__25
> 
> problem z nieuczciwym dilerem Oknoplastu
> 
> 
> Czyli z ...?
> .


W Tarnowie jest tylko jeden ich autoryzowany przedstawiaciel więc nie ma problemu z pomyłką. Problem był dokładnie z tym, że umowe podpisujesz z dilerem a potem do montażu przyjezdża firma X z którą ja jako kupujący i wiążący się z firmą Oknoplast nie mam nic wspólnego. Panowie z firmy X zlali robotę z góry na dół i niestety nie miałem okazji zobaczyć reklamowanej przez Oknoplast fachowości i profesjonalnego montażu. Zlewka klienta z góry na dół.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Edziab

okna mamy drewniane ale montaz robilł nam dealer Oknoplastu - firma Logo-servise z al. Pokoju 81 - terminowo, czysto i profesjonalnie.
W logo-servis zamawialismy rozniez parapety z konglomeratu (botticino) - równiez pełne zadowolenie.

ps. tesciowi sie spodobalo i zrobil to samo u siebie rowniez korzystajac z uslug logo-servis

----------


## Sloneczko

> Kochani ,mam zamiar zamówić okna w Oknoplusie w Libetowie i mam teraz wątpliwości czy aby nie cała ta firma jest podejrzana ,a nie tylko jej dystrybutorzy.


Spokojnie  :smile:  Pomyliłaś Oknoplast z Oknoplusem  :smile:

----------


## merit

Słoneczko ,

czytam ,że ten podejrzany facet z Klimeckiego pracuje dla Oknoplusa , a ja u nich chcę zamówić okna .
Kurcze ,nie wiem co począć   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Oknoplast i Oknoplus mają swoich przedstawicieli na Klimeckiego, ale ten niby "psychol" pracuje dla Oknoplastu, a Ty zamówiłaś okna w Oknoplusie, więc chyba nie masz powodów do niepokoju  :smile:

----------


## merit

Mnie już budowanie chyba się na głowę rzuciło .

Dzięki Słoneczko za czujność 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

> *CZARNA LISTA: Dealer Oknoplus'a z ul. Klimeckiego*
> 
> ...


a tutaj jest napisane że dla OknoPLUSA nie oknoplastu...
ja już się pogubiłam  :wink:

----------


## Galain

> Słoneczko ,
> 
> czytam ,że ten podejrzany facet z Klimeckiego pracuje dla Oknoplusa , a ja u nich chcę zamówić okna .
> Kurcze ,nie wiem co począć


w Krakowie na pewno niejeden dealer sprzedaje okna Oknoplusa (jesli jestes na nie zdecydowana); ja - po wysluchaniu opinii mojej dobrej kolezanki - na pewno zamowilabym gdzie indziej, niz na Klimeckiego; w koncu, nie kupujesz bulek za 5zl., tylko okna za grube tysiace; zastanow sie, czy warto ryzykowac... poza tym, gdy czytam Toma Bombadilla, to mysle, ze na 100% on sobie tego nie wymyslil, bo takich rzeczy sie po prostu nie wymysla; a zatem, majac w pamieci to, co mowila mi moja kolezanka i post Toma Bombadilla nigdy nie zamawialabym u dealera Oknoplusa z Klimeckiego;

----------


## merit

*Anoleiz*

Przeczytałam w końcu uważnie wszystko i...masz rację .
A już się zmartwiłam ,ze ze mną już całkiem zle .

Pocieszające jest to ,że jesteście *WSZYSCY*kapitalni i nie podchodzicie olewająco do problemów innych .  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A okna zamówię bezpośrednio u producenta ,bo do niego mam najbliżej .
Gościa z Klimeckiego ominę szerokim łukiem (polecam to również innym) -może w końcu splajtuje .  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dada_krk

Czym macie kogos do polecenia do zrobienia ogrodzenia ? Czesc z siatki czesc laty drewniane ?

Pzdr
Darek

----------


## 37°C

> W Tarnowie jest tylko jeden ich autoryzowany przedstawiaciel więc nie ma problemu z pomyłką.


Pod warunkiem, że wiemy o kogo chodzi.

Dla zwrócenia uwagi na ryzyko naruszenia dobrego imienia wizerunku firmy, polecam zobaczyć stronę:
http://www.oknoplast.pl/onas/ogolnie.html
i
http://www.oknoplast.com.pl/index.php

Wniosek nasuwa się sam: są dwie firmy o tej samej nazwie.
Pośrednim na to dowodem jest różny wygląd logo firmy.

Oknoplast z *Łańcuta*


Oknoplast z *Krakowa*

.

----------


## 37°C

> A okna zamówię bezpośrednio u producenta ,bo do niego mam najbliżej .


Dzięki czemu nie uzyskasz rabatów, które daje diler.
Może to być nawet 31% ceny podstawowej w okresach posuchy na rynku odbiorcy.
Tak mi wyszło po przedstawieniu ofery przez przemiłego i sympatycznego pana Leszka K. z OKNOPLAST w Krakowie przy Klimeckiego.
Muszę jednak dodać, że była to moja pierwsza wizyta u tego sprzedawcy nie zakończona jeszcze transakcją i wykonaniem usługi.
.

----------


## merit

> Napisał merit
> 
> A okna zamówię bezpośrednio u producenta ,bo do niego mam najbliżej .
> 
> 
> Dzięki czemu nie uzyskasz rabatów, które daje diler.
> Może to być nawet 31% ceny podstawowej w okresach posuchy na rynku odbiorcy.
> Tak mi wyszło po przedstawieniu ofery przez przemiłego i sympatycznego pana Leszka K. z OKNOPLAST w Krakowie przy Klimeckiego.
> Muszę jednak dodać, że była to moja pierwsza wizyta u tego sprzedawcy nie zakończona jeszcze transakcją i wykonaniem usługi.
> .



Dali rabat 31 %   :big grin:  

Mogłam sobie przynajmniej  pooglądać gotowe okna z detalami .

----------


## 37°C

> Dali rabat 31 %


  :ohmy:  Z transportem i wstawieniem?




> Mogłam sobie przynajmniej  pooglądać gotowe okna z detalami .


Czy to tu: Ochmanów 117, 32-003 Podłęże ?

Też bym chętnie zobaczył, co wkładają do tych okien.
.

----------


## merit

Ja zamawiałam okna w Oknoplusie a nie w Oknoplaście .

----------


## belin

> Napisał merit
> 
> A okna zamówię bezpośrednio u producenta ,bo do niego mam najbliżej .
> 
> 
> Dzięki czemu nie uzyskasz rabatów, które daje diler.
> Może to być nawet 31% ceny podstawowej w okresach posuchy na rynku odbiorcy.
> Tak mi wyszło po przedstawieniu ofery przez przemiłego i sympatycznego pana Leszka K. z OKNOPLAST w Krakowie przy Klimeckiego.
> Muszę jednak dodać, że była to moja pierwsza wizyta u tego sprzedawcy nie zakończona jeszcze transakcją i wykonaniem usługi.
> .


Pozwolicie że się dołączę, bo niedawno równiez zamawiałem okna w Oknoplaście. Czy u producenta, czy u dealera max. rabat wychodzi ok. 30 proc. Wszystko zależy od tego ile płaci się przy zawieraniu umowy - całość, zaliczkę - im mniejsza wpłata na początku tym niższy rabat. W lutym (w Ochmanowie) dawali do 35% rabatu jeżeli płaciło się całą kwotę. Teraz wyszło ok. 30 %  (w logo service) przy zapłacie całej kwoty. Mogą trochę pofolgować gdy ktoś zamawia za większą kwotę - bodajże pułap od 25 tys.
Zobaczymy jak się spiszą panowie z montażem bo własnie czekamy na dostawę.

----------


## Rysiek650

Gorąco polecam firmę KRAKBET -dostawcę betonu na moją budowę .

http://krakbet.pl/

Jeśli chcesz mieć beton o odpowiedniej jakości dostarczony na określoną umówiona wcześniej godzinę  można na Nich liczyć.
Ceny w granicach rozsądku ale można też negocjować .
Rysiek 650

----------


## naramki

podpisalam umowe z ekipa na stan surowy. zbrojenie lawy zakwestonowal kier. bud., powiedzieli, ze pierd... nie beda z nim robic. przy fundamencie zrobili po swojemu, nie trzymajac sie projektu/ obnizyli przy garazu o 25 cm/.  po naprawde spokojnym wytlumaczeniu, ze konstruktor twierdzi, ze to duzy blad i, ze mozna poprawic jeszcze bloczkami, majster wpadl w furie i wykrzyczal, ze umowa to on se tylek podciera i nic nie bedzie poprawial, a w ogole, to zeby mu zaplacic, bo on odchodzi.... nazwisko *Stanislaw Cichórz* /z bracmi/, sa z okolic Limanowej. Facet jest niezrownowazony i boje sie, ze bedzie chcial nas pobic, albo cos zniszczyc, ale wtedy sprawa oprze sie o policje i sad.

----------


## merit

> Gorąco polecam firmę KRAKBET -dostawcę betonu na moją budowę .
> 
> http://krakbet.pl/
> 
> Jeśli chcesz mieć beton o odpowiedniej jakości dostarczony na określoną umówiona wcześniej godzinę  można na Nich liczyć.
> Ceny w granicach rozsądku ale można też negocjować .
> Rysiek 650


A ja mam odmienne zdanie o Krakbecie .
Bardzo się na nich zawiodłam !
Choć mieli awarię na jednym bloku od kilku dni ,nie poinformowali mnie o tym .Dowiedziałam  się o tym dzień przed laniem fundamentów .A wtedy na beton w Krakowie czkało się kilka dni .W takich sytuacjach poznaje się solidną firmę -a Krakbet do takich się nie zalicza -z pewnością !
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

31 kubików z dnia na dzień ,w sobotę załatwił mi AUTBET z ul. Portowej .
Moje chłopaki chwalili operatora pompy -za spokój i precyzję ,a beton za jakość 
Wszystkie pozostałe etapy betonowałam już z AUTBETEM -zawsze punktualni .

----------


## BungoI

BIAŁA LISTA:

*Edward Soja* - 501402003. Wszelkie instalacje: wod, kan, gaz, co, podłogówka, POŚ).  Przyłącza (gaz, woda).

----------


## garbus2

CZARNA LISTA

NOWY DOM JUNIORA (baza magazynowa w Gdowie) - niesłowność i brak kultury. Zmienili warunki odbioru palet kiedy do tego przyszło.

----------


## madd

Po prawie roku od postawienia domu:
*Biala lista*
Fundamenty (ale robi i cale domy) p. Madeja ( 606 838 12 :cool: 
Goralska chatka - domy drewniane - p. Pilch 604 296 927
Wykonczeniowka drewniana - P. Domanski tel. 696 70 34 24
Okna drewniane, drzwi - p. Dziobon 604 10 92 23

Czarna lista[/b]
Geodeta - p. Mucha z Krzeszowic, firma Azymut - juz drugi miesiac czekam na mapke powykonawcza  :Evil:  
Strzecha - p. Lubinski - po prostu oszust, choc dach ladnie polozyl

----------


## dada_krk

Po 2 miesiacach poszukiwan dodatkowej dachowki tzw komplet kominek wentylacyjny, (dachowka z kolnierzem+czapa) trafilem na sklad CERATRANS koniec ul Lagiewnickiej kolo ronda Matecznego za zakretem za McDonaldem.

Robia tam kopie pasujace do szeroko znanych typow ta sama technologia
z tym ze duzo tansze, nie cena jest tu jednak wazna, a to ze firma w ktorej kupilem dachowki

KORAMIC nie przyjmuje juz zamowien na takie elementy.

http://www.dachowki.krakow.pl/

pzdr
Darek

----------


## MoniSG

...mam dosc... 

Czarna lista - p. Gruszka (http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/) czekam na tynki wew. od konca maja- wtedy mial wejsc, jest koniec czerwca i niby maja wejsc od pon. ale ja w to nie wierze  :sad:  ... u siostry robota zaczeta, ten sam p. Gruszka i nie dokonczona... dom pow. do tyn. okolo 650m2 i trwa to juz 6 tyg. z przerwami. ... najpierw. p. Gruszka zabral ekipie do "Rysia" bo chlopaki sie nie mogli wyrobic, potem do Wronek-jakis wielkopowierzchniowy sklep, bo tez nie mogli sie wyrobic, a siostra nie ma umowy wiec sobie czeka... a p. Gruszka obiecuje "przyjda jutro", "zaczniemy od wtorku " itd.... Ja znalazlam nowa ekipie do tynkow z p. Gruszki zrezygnowalam... Dzis mam podpisc umowe z nowa firma, mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie juz takich "cyrków". 

A na marginesie powiem, ze od p. Gruszki mam ekipe do szpachlowania suchych tynków... wczoraj powiedzialam p. G. ze rezygnuje z jego uslug na tynki i nie wiem, czy to zbieg okolocznosci ale ekipa od szpachlowania dzis nie przyszla... za szpachlowanie + pomalowanie 1 warstwa z materialem zaspiewal mi 23zl za 1m kw... fakt bylo troche gimnastyki z tymi tynkami no ale mimo wszystko sie zdziwilam   :sad:

----------


## dada_krk

Biala Lista (sklad budowlany):

*Wieliczka 'MIXBUD' ul. Jedynaka 3* 

Dosc duzy sklad budowlany wiec ceny nie wygorowane. Obsluga bez zarzutu. Kupowalem tam Maxy, cement po zakupie mozna przetrzymac towar ktory potem przywoza na telefon. Nie mam zadnych zarzutow. Jadac od Krakowa pierwszy skret w prawo (Jak do sklepu Lidle'a) i jakies 1,5 km prosto.

Pozdrawiem

----------


## marro

CZARNA LISTA:

Andrzej Góra, Swoszowice 603 344 853 - do dzisiaj podnosi mi się ciśnienie jak sobie przypomnę "współpracę" z tym gościem!!!  :Evil:   Krętacz, niesłowny, nieterminowy, przysyła na budowę pijaczków itp itd... TRAGEDIA!!!

Mieczysław Kowalski - wykonywanie przyłączy elektrycznych (uwaga: często wygrywa przetargi w Enionie na ul. Niwy) - nie zamawiajcie u niego dodatkowych robót. Mnie oszukał na długości kabla, który niby położył a potem elektryk musiał sztukować... Kłamca straszny   :Confused:  


BIAŁA LISTA:

Zbigniew Blak, 603 166 263 - instalacje elektryczne, odgromowe. Bardzo dobrze się z nim współpracowało i do wykonania nie mam zastrzeżeń.

----------


## szczepek

BIAŁA LISTA

*WOJCIECH GABOR - 502 635 858* regipsy, suche tynki, ocieplenie poddasza i wszsytko inne z regupisów .Po prostu świetnie i w zupełnie ludzkich cenach. Zrobił mi całe poddasze i wiele obróbek i zabudów z regipsu. ciężko się przyczepić

----------


## Sloneczko

*BIAŁA LISTA:*

Bramy przesuwne wjazdowe:

*http://www.nowako.pl/* - firma rodzinna z Poręby Wielkiej k. Oświęcimia.

Solidni, tani, grzeczni, terminowi. Czegóż trzeba więcej?  :smile:

----------


## MoniaO

> ...mam dosc... 
> 
> Czarna lista - p. Gruszka (http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/) czekam na tynki wew. od konca maja- wtedy mial wejsc, jest koniec czerwca i niby maja wejsc od pon. ale ja w to nie wierze  ... u siostry robota zaczeta, ten sam p. Gruszka i nie dokonczona... dom pow. do tyn. okolo 650m2 i trwa to juz 6 tyg. z przerwami. ... najpierw. p. Gruszka zabral ekipie do "Rysia" bo chlopaki sie nie mogli wyrobic, potem do Wronek-jakis wielkopowierzchniowy sklep, bo tez nie mogli sie wyrobic, a siostra nie ma umowy wiec sobie czeka... a p. Gruszka obiecuje "przyjda jutro", "zaczniemy od wtorku " itd.... Ja znalazlam nowa ekipie do tynkow z p. Gruszki zrezygnowalam... Dzis mam podpisc umowe z nowa firma, mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie juz takich "cyrków". 
> 
> A na marginesie powiem, ze od p. Gruszki mam ekipe do szpachlowania suchych tynków... wczoraj powiedzialam p. G. ze rezygnuje z jego uslug na tynki i nie wiem, czy to zbieg okolocznosci ale ekipa od szpachlowania dzis nie przyszla... za szpachlowanie + pomalowanie 1 warstwa z materialem zaspiewal mi 23zl za 1m kw... fakt bylo troche gimnastyki z tymi tynkami no ale mimo wszystko sie zdziwilam


To nie dobrze bo my jesteśmy z Panem Gruszką umówieni na sierpień i teraz nie bardzo wiem co robić. Czy szukać nowej ekipy czy też czekać i mieć nadzieję że do nas przyjdzie

----------


## gosia138

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> Zbigniew Blak, 603 166 263 - instalacje elektryczne, odgromowe. Bardzo dobrze się z nim współpracowało i do wykonania nie mam zastrzeżeń.


- Pan Blak ma drugi plusik - robil nam przylacz do domu, ktorego nikt nie chcial sie podjac  :smile: 

i kolejni na biala liste:
- fliziarz, tynkarz - P. Jozek 695 399 530 - rewelacja!!!!

----------


## MoniSG

BIAŁA LISTA

Szymon Wasyl 512-202-122  *docieplanie i adaptacja poddaszy*. Okazało sie, ze ekipa ktora szpachlowala suche tynki to podwykonawcy p. Gruszki i z nimi bardzo dobrze sie współpracowalo, polecam, poddasze wyglada bardzo ładnie  :smile:  błędy poprzedników naprawione  :smile: 

PS. wtedy jednak przyszli... troszke pozniej ale przyszli   :wink:

----------


## rene_221

Szukam solidnej ekipy budowlanej z okolic Myslenic?

----------


## luk__25

> Szukam solidnej ekipy budowlanej z okolic Myslenic?


Nie zaśmiecajmy wątku pytaniami! Tutaj piszemy o solidnych i niesolidnych a nie szukamy!  :Evil:

----------


## Piotrek1

www.mormatik.pl , tel. 606 582 872 Krzysztof Morek bramy, balustrady, alarmy, napedy, domo i videofony.Polecam. Robił u mnie bramę wjazdowa z napędem , bramkę, montował videofon.
 terminowo,solidnie i niedrogo.
.

----------


## Gusiek

Z czystym sercem polecam super fachowców od malowania flizowania gipsowania wprawiania drzwi /efekty można zobaczyć na mojej stronce w galerii będą wklejone następne/ SYMPATYCZNA EKIPA KTÓRA DORADZI I DOBRZE WYKONA  BRANDYS TELEFON 694192534      rejon Małopolska dokładnie powiat Chrzanów pozdrawiam Gusiek

----------


## merit

Mam mieszane uczucia jeśli chodzi o architekta .
Adaptację robiłam w M - STUDIO na ul .Królewskiej .
Młodzi , mało doświadczeni architekci od adaptacji -na luzie ,bez pośpiechu pracujący .
Ciągle nieobecni .
A czas dla mnie tak ważny.
Studio ma *fatalnych* branżystów .
Przez projektanta od elektryki już 3 m-ce trwa moja gehenna w architekturze ze zgłoszeniem elektrycznego przyłącza .Facet nazywa się HALEK i nie ma dobrej opinii w urzędzie -zresztą słusznie .
Projekt ma błędy .Czekałam na jego zrobienie z miesiąc i w trzech miejscach zrobił błąd .Już 2 razy dostałam sprzeciw do zgłoszenia !!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Projektantka od wody i kanalizy też nie lepsza .Jej projekt też miał błędy .

W M- STUDIO wręczyli mi te projekty i bujaj się człowieku z nimi w architekturze.

----------


## Piotrek1

> Mam mieszane uczucia jeśli chodzi o architekta .
> Adaptację robiłam w M - STUDIO na ul .Królewskiej .
> Młodzi , mało doświadczeni architekci od adaptacji -na luzie ,bez pośpiechu pracujący .
> Ciągle nieobecni .
> A czas dla mnie tak ważny.
> Studio ma *fatalnych* branżystów .
> Przez projektanta od elektryki już 3 m-ce trwa moja gehenna w architekturze ze zgłoszeniem elektrycznego przyłącza .Facet nazywa się HALEK i nie ma dobrej opinii w urzędzie -zresztą słusznie .
> Projekt ma błędy .Czekałam na jego zrobienie z miesiąc i w trzech miejscach zrobił błąd .Już 2 razy dostałam sprzeciw do zgłoszenia !!    
> 
> ...




WSZYSTKO TO SWIĘTA PRAWDA !!!!. TEZ TO PRZECHODZIŁEM 4 lata temu.
 Ikażdemu kto od nich przyjeżdza, żeby oglądnacć dom to mówię. Pani Małgorzata  jest do niczego i wszystko tylko na piśmie.

----------


## lbryndal

*BIAŁA LISTA*
*Geogeta* i wszystko co z nim związane. Pani *Sanocka* 602 529 145 robiła podział działki, którą kupiłem i zrobiła to wyśmienicie. Zrobiła to szybko a nawet szybciej bo przed czasem który uzgadnialiśmy.
Teraz będzie mi tyczyła domek i też mam nadzieję że będę zadowolony bo już rozmawiałem z nią na ten temat i wszystko ładnie mi wyjaśniła i uzgodniła ze mną co ma być zrobione. (uzgodniła bo pani architekt skopała adaptację, nie poprzeliczała wymiarów ogólnie syf zrobiła)

CZARNA LISTA
adaptacja projektu gotowego
*Chmiel Bogusława z ul. Wierzynka w Wieliczce.*
Piszę o mojej sytuacji więc jeśli komuś zrobiła dobrze to proszę bardzo może ją wpisać tutaj na białą listę, ale jak dla mnie nie zasługuje. Zasługuje tylko i wyłącznie na czarną listę. 
Spaprała mi projekt tak że szkoda pisać. Miałem nawet taki plan, żeby prosić ludzi z biura projektowego o wydrukowanie ponowne kartek na których ona porobiła tą niby adaptację. Adaptacją tego nie da się nazwać, ona poprostu nie umie liczyć i ze wzrobiem tez nie wszystko ok. przykład od osi ściany do zewnątrz był wymiar 24cm i pustak też 24 cm to napisała że od osi ściany do zewnątrz 42cm i tak na każdym rysunku. 42 cm miała mieć ale cała ściana bo zmieniłem na maxa i 30max+12ocieplenie ma 42 ale od osi ściany na zewnątrz ma być 15+12=27 a nie 42. okno miała dodać to zamiast okno to wstawiła tam drzwi balkonowe a tam gdzie były drzwi skreśliła je. i co ja miałem zrobić ? w najlepszym razie mogłem jej nie zapłacić ale zrobiłem błąd i zapłaciłem.

----------


## jaclaw

*Czarna lista: Zbigniew Sidor*

Robił u mnie ławy i ściany fundamentowe. Miał robić cały stan surowy.

Większe problemy:
- Szalunki ścian fundamentowych były źle zrobione, nie wytrzymały naporu betonu, wybrzuszyło je i trzeba będzie to teraz kuć
- Po tej porażce uciekł z pieniędzmi które dostał na materiały budowlane (sporo tego było)

Generalnie zupełnie nie zna się na robieniu fundamentów. Jak zobaczyłem niedawno na innej budowie jak powinno się robić szalunki to nie wiem jakim cudem te moje szaluneczki w ogóle wytrzymały.

----------


## Mac_D

Mimo że jestem z Dolnego Śląska, to muszę wrzucić na waszą CZARNĄ LISTĘ przedsiębiorstwo p. *Przemysława Popławskiego PBH Popławski S.K z ul. Daliowa 3 /22*, tel. 012 4140320 http://www.pbhpoplawski.pl (strona nie działa). Gość miał "pod opieką" brygadę górali którzy budowali w moich okolicach. Z rozmów wynikało, że zajmie się wszystkim - brygada, spanie, jedzenie, materiały itp. Po spotkaniu się z nim w Krakowie zostawił miłe wrażenie  :Evil:   Mój błąd polegał na tym, że dałem mu ORYGINAŁ (jeden z czterech) egzemplarza projektu i uzgodnień (to co idzie do starostwa) w celu zrobienia kosztorysu. Po tym spotkaniu tyle go widziałem - nie odbierał telefonów, gdy w końcu dodzwoniłem się z innego numeru wymyśłał różne historie takie jak: wypadek, chore dziecko, wysłane na zły adres, zwrotka z poczty itp. potem już kontakt się urwał  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
ps.Spotkałem się z tymi "jego" góralami po jakimś czasie - okazało się, że podziękowali mu za taką WSPÓŁPRACĘ  :Lol:

----------


## Sail

> Mimo że jestem z Dolnego Śląska, to muszę wrzucić na waszą CZARNĄ LISTĘ przedsiębiorstwo p. *Przemysława Popławskiego PBH Popławski S.K z ul. Daliowa 3 /22*, tel. 012 4140320 http://www.pbhpoplawski.pl (strona nie działa).[...]


Ja zastanawiałem sie nad tym Panem, nawet spotkaliśmy sie kilka razy i widziałem jego realizację - generalnie wszystko było pozytywnie, chociaż kontakt faktycznie mocno utrudniony   :Roll:  
Wycenę dał mi baaaardzo zbliżoną do gościa, który w efekcie mi buduje, ale chciał budować z ytongu (buduje z silikatu) i jakoś mało przychylnie patrzył na pomysł budowania piwnicy....  :Roll:  
A wykończenie wnętrz (w tym się ponoć specjalizuje) naprawdę robiło wrażenie   :Wink2: 
No i rok temu jak z nim rozmawiałem to strona działała  :wink:

----------


## EWAF

BIAłA LISTA
p. tynkarz podany przez JK69 z 16 maja, 
tynki gipsowe, maszynowo
tanio, szybko i ładnie 

CZARNA LISTA
Okna firmy Budvar - liczyłam, że mała firma ale sie stara - a tu niestety poważne problemy ze szczegółami wykonania (rozpisałam o tym w małoposkiej grupie)

----------


## dada_krk

BIALA LISTA:
Okna drewniane: 
 Zaklad Molinskich Czernichow http://www.molinscy.krakow.pl/
 Bardzo profesjonalne podejscie do klienta, pelne zaufanie.

Bramy garazowe:
 Uchylne, segmentowe + naped http://www.migas-door.rozeta.com.pl/
 Fachowo i na ustalony termin, z tego co sie orientowalem korzystne cenowo.

----------


## genio

> Napisał merit
> 
> Mam mieszane uczucia jeśli chodzi o architekta .
> Adaptację robiłam w M - STUDIO na ul .Królewskiej .
> Młodzi , mało doświadczeni architekci od adaptacji -na luzie ,bez pośpiechu pracujący .
> Ciągle nieobecni .
> A czas dla mnie tak ważny.
> Studio ma *fatalnych* branżystów .
> Przez projektanta od elektryki już 3 m-ce trwa moja gehenna w architekturze ze zgłoszeniem elektrycznego przyłącza .Facet nazywa się HALEK i nie ma dobrej opinii w urzędzie -zresztą słusznie .
> ...


prawda prawda swieta prawda  :smile:  na szczescie moj kontakt z tym biurem zakonczyl sie po jednej wizycie - jeden z mlodych arch. mial oddzwonic po 2 dniach rozmowy z informacja dotyczaca pewnych kosztow. zadzwonilem, ale ja po 2 tygodniach - dziekuje za taki profesjonalizm

----------


## anetta_p

*BIAŁA LISTA*

Firma Aqua z Myślenic.  Wykonywał u nas instalacje wod-kan. Wszystko profesjonalnie i na czas. Polecam.

----------


## merit

> *BIAŁA LISTA*
> 
> Firma Aqua z Myślenic.  Wykonywał u nas instalacje wod-kan. Wszystko profesjonalnie i na czas. Polecam.


U mnie wykonali wodę i kanalizę ,rurki pod centralny odkurzacz ,gaz .
Przed nimi ogrzewanie podłogowe i grzejniki .
Rzeczywiście solidna i słowna firma .
Będę ich chwalić pod niebiosa ,jak wszystko zrobią i wszystko będzie działało bez zarzutu.  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

A jak wypadają cenowo? W normie, czy powyżej?  :wink:

----------


## merit

Słoneczko,

poszło na priva.

----------


## gzajac

> Napisał anetta_p
> 
> *BIAŁA LISTA*
> 
> Firma Aqua z Myślenic.  Wykonywał u nas instalacje wod-kan. Wszystko profesjonalnie i na czas. Polecam.
> 
> 
> U mnie wykonali wodę i kanalizę ,rurki pod centralny odkurzacz ,gaz .
> Przed nimi ogrzewanie podłogowe i grzejniki .
> ...


Miałem również przyjemość z firmą AQUA i podpisuje sie pod tym co napisaliście powyżej. U mnie również mają jeszcze zrobic podłogówkę i grzejniki + kotłownię. Do tej pory wszystko super (woda, kan, gaz, rozdzielacze)!

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## EWAF

> BIAłA LISTA
> p. tynkarz podany przez JK69 z 16 maja, 
> tynki gipsowe, maszynowo
> tanio, szybko i ładnie 
> 
> CZARNA LISTA
> Okna firmy Budvar - liczyłam, że mała firma ale sie stara - a tu niestety poważne problemy ze szczegółami wykonania (rozpisałam o tym w małoposkiej grupie)


---------------------------------------------------------------------
niestety musze sie wycofac z pochwały pana od tynków: po czasie jak wszystko przeschło i mąz zaczął gruntować okazało się że mamy (to chyba jakis pech z tymi oknami  :Confused:  ) porysowane całe szyby tarasowe i w kuchni, uszkodzoną rurę do kanalizacji (chyba bedzie trzeba kuc fundament): no i ogólnie jest całkiem niedotarty sufit z krzywo założonymi listwami wykończeniowymi. wydaje sie ze trzeba by było nad nimi stac i wszystko kontrolowac i sprawdzac co robią

----------


## CZESIO Z BUD

Proszę rowniez o namiary na firme AQUA

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Może to nie wykonawcy ale z całego serca odradzam współpracę z hurtownią Melle na Radzikowskiego a w szczególności z panem Korzonkiem.

Z rzeczy które nas spotkały to:
- zwlekanie w wysyłaniu zamówienia co spowodowało wzrost ceny dachówki o 10% i odroczenie terminu dostawy o 2 mc.
- zamówienie złego okna dachowego oraz obiecywanie że będzie za tydzień. W rzeczywistości okazało że na czas montażu okna nie było a po sprawdzeniu wyszło że zostało zamówione złe a takiego jakie my chcemy Velux nie oferuje.
- Pan Korzonek miesiąc odbierał paletę dachówek za co policzył jeszcze 60zł mimo ustaleń że odbiór palety będzie rekompensatą za w/w problemy.

Generalnie Melle ma problem z magazynem. Obiecuje że towar będzie po czym gdy zachodzi potrzeba odbioru to go po prostu nie ma. Dotyczyło to kominów Schiedla oraz rynien Rheinzinku - wykonawcy musieli kilka razy odwiedzać hurtownie po brakujące elementy.

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

Wszelkiego rodzaju pokrycia dachowe, w szczególności dachówka NELSKAMP, systemy kominowe, rynny, rabaty gdy kupuje się komplet na dach, fachowe doradztwo, terminowość i bardzo miła (kobieca   :ohmy:   :smile: ) obsługa:

http://www.dacholand.pl/ Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Do "czarnej listy" proponujemy dodać firmę HEBAN ("salon" przy ul. Kosocickiej). Totalna porażka, niekompetentni, odradzamy dokonywanie u nich jakichkolwiek zakupów!

A oto dlaczego:
Heban jest przedstawicielem firmy "Gerda", sprzedają i montują ich drzwi. Chcieliśmy zamontować u siebie "Gerdę" własnie, a poniewaz mamy nietypowe otwory drzwiowe i nie byliśmy pewni czy drzwi Gerdy się w nich zmieszczą, postanowiliśmy umówić się na pomiar, który - według informacji zamieszczonych na stronie "Gerdy" - jest bezpłatny. W "Hebanie" niestety szybciutko wybito nam to z głowy - owszem, monter przyjedzie na tenże "bezpłatny pomiar", ale dopiero po tym, jak złozymy zamówienie i wpłacimy im zaliczkę na drzwi, których pomiar ma dotyczyć   :ohmy:  
Nasze obawy o to, co zrobimy z zamówionymi drzwiami, jesli okaże się, że się nie zmieszczą, pracownik Hebanu oświadczył, że "jeszcze nie było takiej sytuacji żeby się nie zmieściły, najwyżej trzeba przerabiać otwór". Pytanie tylko, ile taka przeróbka mogłaby kosztować - czy aby nie więcej, niż drzwi   :Wink2:  
Ponadto dowiedzieliśmy się, że Heban w ogóle nie gwarantuje przyjazdu pana montazysty, gdyż nie jest to ich pracownik, tylko pracownik firmy z nimi współpracującej...
To wszystko tak nas wystraszyło, że zabraliśmy wypełniony juz formularz zamówienia i ucieklismy ze sklepu... Później przyjrzeliśmy się temu formularzowi dokładnie - i znaleźlismy jeszcze jeden "kwiatuszek" - mianowicie pani wypełniająca zamówienie chciała sprzedać nam drzwi w kolorze, który akurat w wybranym przez nas modelu nie występuje...

Kasia & Szymon

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

ekipa dekarzy - Wacław Wiśniewski http://daszek.net/kontakt.html

Tel. komórkowy: *662 241 168*

----------


## agata27

Straciliśmy przez nich ponad 1,5 miesiaca. Albo się nie pojawiają, albo przychodzi 2 osoby i sobie "ciapią" godzinami bez ładu i składu po ścianach.  Robotę przerwali w połowie i już wiecej się nie pojawili. Spaprali nam  ściany, zniszczyli cały materiał, tynk odpada, ciemne i żółte plamy na powierzchni, a połowa w ogóle nie wykonana.
Musieliśmy zapłacić innej ekipie (któa robiła nam wylewki) żeby po nich sprzątneli - przeraźliwie nabrudzili, kuliśmy podłogę po nich przez 4 dni i wynosili gruz (!!!!). Więcej zaprawy było nachlapane na podłogę niż na ściany.
Wyłudzili od nas większą część pieniędzy za wykonaną pracę, kłamiąc w kółko "w tym tygodniu kończymy". Zostaliśmy oszukani - z ich powodu namnożyło się mnóstwo kłopotów. 

Nie polecam wiec firmy KAZIBYL z Krakowa.  ZDecydowanie CZARNA LISTA.

Wziełam ich z internetu - na stronie piszą, ze są solidni i fachowi. To kłamstwo. 
Tak samo jak w kółko kłamią "w tym tygodniu kończymy..." a my przesuwamy terminy: wstawiania okien, ocieplania domu itp.

----------


## agata27

aha - dodam ,ze właściciel KAZIBYL (p. Bylica, chłopak dwudziestokilkuletni) ma chyba z 5 telefonów komórkowych a żadnego nie odbiera. Można dzwonić na okrągło - na kilka numerów, przez tydzień - bezskutecznie.

Chcąc pójść  do siedziby firmy (żeby się wreszcie spotkać i dowiedzieć kiedy poprawią robote i skończą wreszcie) - okazuje się , ze miesci się na osiedlu strzeżonym - w jego mieszkaniu, domofon odbiera jakaś kobieta - i jak słyszy w jakiej sprawie - natychmiast się rozłącza

Podejrzewam, ze numery telefonów zmienia często.

----------


## edit-blondi

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> Wszelkiego rodzaju pokrycia dachowe, w szczególności dachówka NELSKAMP, systemy kominowe, rynny, rabaty gdy kupuje się komplet na dach, fachowe doradztwo, terminowość i bardzo miła (kobieca   ) obsługa:
> 
> http://www.dacholand.pl/ Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach.


Słoneczko skorzystałam z Twojej rady i przesłalam do nich do wyceny kilka rzeczy...
ale mam niestety odczucia zupełnie odwrotne niż Ty  :sad:  
widać jak ktoś chce u nich wydać 50tys. to jest dla nich klient a jak kila tysiecy to juz nie i mają go gdzieś  :Mad:  

przesłałam zestawienie materiałów (około 12 pozycji) i poprosiłam o wycenę, usłyszałam, że bedzie w tym samym dniu, myśle ok....... po 4    :Evil:  dniach zadzwonilam i mówię, że mieli wycenić....... "właśnie wyceniamy zaraz prześlemy"......... nastepnego dnia dzwonię i pytam mieli problem z e-mailem, ale mogą przesłać na fax.......podałam fax...... kolejnego dnia dzwonię  :Evil:  ........ znowu "właśnie robię" i Pani ostentacyjnie trzasneła słuchawką........
Wycenę dostałam po tygodniu i opiewała na kwote wyższą o jakieś 20% niz miałam z innych firm  :Lol:  

jak dla mnie totalna obsuwa....... i brak profesjonalizmu

ja na pewno nigdy u nich nic nie kupię!!!

----------


## Sloneczko

Przykro mi, *Edith*, że tak Cię potraktowali  :sad:  
Dostaliśmy u nich rabat, bo kupowaliśmy wszystko: dachówki, połaciówki, wentylację, kominy, orynnowanie...

Ale i tak ich sobie wypożyczę!

A może faktycznie mieli problem z netem?

----------


## michell

czarna :
wykonawca P.H.U. ARTBUD rudawa pisary Pan Artur Ciesla. Wykonawca dla lubiacych ryzyko i chetnych do sponsorowania nałogów alkoholowych wyzej wymienionego i jego ekipy.

----------


## gzajac

BIAŁA LISTA:

*EUG-MAR z Pcimia* - producent stolarki drewnianej.
Zamawialiśmy u nich drzwi wejściowe. Bardzo ładnie wykonane, sprawny montaż i ogólne zadowolenie. Zrobili je bazując tylko na zdjęciu które dostarczyliśmy - naprawdę profesjonalnie.

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## madd

EUG-MAR z Pcimia - naprawde w porzadku

----------


## Sloneczko

A jak wypada cenowo? Ile kosztują u niego drzwi wejściowe?
Jak sprawują się po zimie?  :wink:

----------


## madd

Nie wiem za ile ma drzwi, ale popytaj pana Krzysztofa Domanskiego o drzwi - tel. 696703424. Mnie co prawda drzwi nie robil ale ogolna stolarke - jestem bardzo zadowolona. Z tego co wiem robi wszystko - szafki, parkiety, meble, okna. Nawet zajmuje sie renowacja antykow.

----------


## gzajac

> A jak wypada cenowo? Ile kosztują u niego drzwi wejściowe?
> Jak sprawują się po zimie?


Mogę tylko wypowiedzieć się co do 1 części pytania bo zima przed nami   :big grin: 
Cena 3690 PLN, drzwi sosna malowane lakierem firmy SIGMA, wymiar 235x110, wkładki antywłamaniowe, zamek listwowy, próg aluminiowy, 4 zawiasy. Wycena była wg projektu własnego w którym mamy sporo przeszkleń.

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## Sloneczko

Dzięki! 

Stolarza już zapisuję do "kapownika'  :wink:  

A cena takich drzwi rzeczywiście jest przystępna  :smile:

----------


## gzajac

> Dzięki! 
> 
> Stolarza już zapisuję do "kapownika'  
> 
> A cena takich drzwi rzeczywiście jest przystępna


Zapomniałem dodać że to cena z MONTAŻEM   :big grin:  

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## madd

Mi sie wydaje, ze ta cena za drzwi jest dosc wysoka. Ja za podobne wymiarowo drzwi z sosny z szybka i montazem dalam w zeszlym roku 2 tysiace - dodam, ze drzwi docieplane

----------


## gzajac

> Mi sie wydaje, ze ta cena za drzwi jest dosc wysoka. Ja za podobne wymiarowo drzwi z sosny z szybka i montazem dalam w zeszlym roku 2 tysiace - dodam, ze drzwi docieplane


Nasze tez sa ocieplane. Cena była najniższa spośród około 12 firm które odwiedziłem. Zeszłoroczne ceny to już chyba marzenie...

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja jeszcze te muszę obejrzeć: http://www.art-tom.pl/katalog.html

Ktoś w innym wątku podał tego linka i jest bardzo interesujący  :wink:

----------


## Mariku

Słoneczko, a nie za cienkie mają te drzwi? tylko 54mm...
u innych wejściowe przeważnie 65-70mm

----------


## szczepek

BIAŁA LISTA


Dzisiaj się rozliczyłem z wykonawcą !. 

Przedewszystkim ELEWACJE  !!!!
robił też podbitkę

Mogę mu dać naprawdę dobrą rekomendację ! 

FIRMA TUES GRZEGORZ JANUSZ 607 557756 
mozecie się powoływać. 

był ok. ceny też przyzwoite.

----------


## remi2006

Witam,

ja dodaję do czarnej listy firmę prowadzoną przez niejakiego Rafała Dziedzica z okolic Golkowic - zwiał z budowy w połowie rozszalowania ścian fundamentowych i poszedł na inną budowę zostawiając nas z rozkopaną budową i wypożyczonymi szalunkami!!!!!

----------


## anetta_p

> Polecam również:
> 
> *tynki maszynowo (ja robiłam gipsowe) - 601 247 356 - tanio i b.sprawnie*


Ten Pan rowniez u nas wykonywal tynki gipsowe. Moge Go z czystym sumieniem polecic. Wszystko sprawnie i fachowo, nie ma sie do czego doczepic.
Dodam jeszcze ze sa slowni i punktualni, oraz bardzo dobrze po sobie sprzataja  :wink: .

----------


## EWAF

to chyba ja mam pecha z tymi wykonawcami: na tynkach pana od jk69 po miesiącu: sufit nierówny, brak poziomów, okna tarasowe porysowane. Niestety wszystko wychodzi po czasie jak człowiek sie przyjrzy przez przypadek lub tynk podeschnie. Jedynie co mogę powiedzieć, że są słowni i pojawiają sie w terminie

----------


## maanmy

czarna lista JERZY PALAC - kryli dach to był koszmar , facet posiłkuje się pospolitym ruszeniem , unikać jak ognia !!!

KATEGORYCZNIE ODRADZAM

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Myślę że jako wykonawcę stanu surowego mogę polecić Janusza Kozyrę tel.608417029.

Tynkarze chwalili proste ściany. Szczegóły budowy znajdziecie w moim dzienniku.

Mieliśmy jedynie drobny zgrzyt przy ostatnim rozliczeniu ale jak teraz na to patrze z pewnej perspektywy to można o tym zapomnieć.

----------


## Marioosh

Czarna Lista: *Janusz Marszalik* z Brzączowic- Stolarz - miał zrobić meble kuchenne na koniec lipca tego oku. Wziął zaliczkę na fronty mebli i .... to wszystko co zrobił. Bujamy się z nim od tej pory ale miarka się przebrała. Gośc będzie miał sprawę o oszustwo. Trzymać sie z daleka od tej gnidy.

----------


## piozare

witam,
chcialbym ostrzec a wlasciwie przestrzec przed kontaktem z firmą Adampol, działającą na terenie Borzęcina, Babic itd.Niesumienni krętacze tak można ich nazwać.Wszystko pięknie było do momentu jak musieli coś zrobić. W perfidny sposób wystawili mnie do wiatru. Uwazajcie. Takich "wykonawców" należy wytępić. pozdrawiam.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A lepiej by byli to sumienni krętacze ?  :wink:

----------


## monia77w1

Może dopisz się tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/czarna-li...t42058-120.htm

----------


## Agduś

Biała lista:
Polecam firmę brukarską SPEC-BRUK p. Krzysztofa Piotrowskiego (504 804 129). Podali przyzwoitą cenę, przyjechali w umówionym terminie, szybko i porządnie zrobili, co mieli zrobić.

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA (bardzo biała  :wink: )

Elektryk *Krzysztof Pałach*, uwaga: *mgr inż*! Pracuje wraz ze swoim ojcem i 2 pracownikami.

Naszego bliźniaka okablowali w 5 i pół dnia. Posprzątali po sobie, nie wymagają dokarmiania, nie piją i nie palą. Przyjeżdżają punktualnie wcześnie rano i w ogóle nie trzeba ich pilnować.

Ceny negocjowalne. Aha, bezwatowcy. *Tel.: 501 701 446*

----------


## mziak

Witam Wszystkich, 

Czarna Lista - definitywnie 

http://www.dacholand.pl/ Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach. 

1) - ze mną Pani pogrywała sobie równo: dzwonie - pytam są cegły "xyz" kl.15 - tak są proszę przyjechać- zwalnia sie z pracy jade do banku po zaliczkę przyjeżdżam do składu. Pani przeprasza i mówi że dopiero mają być (!) Proszę zadzwonić za 2 dni.
2) Podejście drugie: telefon są cegły "xyz" KL.15? Tak już są proszę przyjechać. Znowu zwalniam się z pracy - jadę do składu - i zgadnijcie co... tym razem cegły są ale tylko KL10.  :sad:  
W moim przypadku było to tylko "dwóch razy sztuka"

Trochę gorzej wypadła moja sąsiadka - ten sam skład.

Zakupiła pustki w grudniu lub styczniu, dała zaliczkę (a może nawet całą kwotę) w kwietniu gdy zaczynała budowę wspaniałomyślna Pani ze składu poinformowała, że cena się zmieniła i musi dopłacić (!!!!) - no comments.

Sprawa otarła się o prawnika i inne takie mniej przyjemne metody.

Ludzie omijajcie z daleka to miejsce!!!

Pozdrawiam

Marcin

----------


## Sloneczko

To niesamowite, co piszesz.

Zaopatrywaliśmy się we *wszystko* do budowy dachu, także systemy kominowe, styropian, papę, okna dachowe i nie było z nimi żadnych problemów!
Dachówki sprowadzali z Niemiec na telefon i również trzymali się terminów.

Na dodatek dawali solidne upusty. Dlatego umieściłam Dacholand na Białej Liście.
Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce...

----------


## Ajur

Uwaga na p. Bogdana Dziarkowskiego. Robi ciesielkę i pokrycia dachowe.
tel 880 369 994. Uciekł z pieniędzmi zostawiając niedokończoną robotę. Pracował w wielu miastach w Polsce.

----------


## jk69

> To niesamowite, co piszesz.
> 
> Zaopatrywaliśmy się we *wszystko* do budowy dachu, także systemy kominowe, styropian, papę, okna dachowe i nie było z nimi żadnych problemów!
> Dachówki sprowadzali z Niemiec na telefon i również trzymali się terminów.
> 
> Na dodatek dawali solidne upusty. Dlatego umieściłam Dacholand na Białej Liście.
> Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce...


I ja również nie wierzę własnym oczom - naprawdę, bardzo mi się dobrze z Panią Edytą współpracowało - kupowałam tam dach i okna dachowe (i jakieś drobiazgi na dach typu rynny, blachy itd.) Jesli był jakiś problem z terminem, to zawsze byłam uprzedzana. obsługa super miła itd. Na czym to polega??????

----------


## Anoleiz

może konkurencja?  :wink:

----------


## EWAF

niestety albo ma się pecha albo przywiązujemy zbytnią wagę do szczegółow, lub w miarę upływu czasu złe wrażenia zacierają się ale nie u wszystkich

----------


## Anoleiz

albo może ktoś ze składu wybitnie miał złe dni.. albo był czysto złośliwy... ech... no zdarza się niestety

----------


## Sloneczko

Mógł to być wyjątek, potwierdzający regułę  :wink: 

Proszę, dzisiejsza fotka z kolejnej dostawy na telefon, z Dacholandu:



Nie było nas rano w domu, więc sami otworzyli sobie bramę (już wiedzą jak  :smile: ), wwieźli papę, puszki, szczotki i blachę, wszystko precyzyjnie ułożyli i zamknęli za sobą bramę bardzo dokładnie.

Aż miło popatrzeć  :smile:

----------


## mziak

No cóż, to co napisałem jest (niestety) prawdą. Może to przez ten nerwowy okres na początku tego roku co pustaków brakowało, ale to nie usprawiedliwia zachowania jakie opisałem. 
PS Ja rozmawiałem z taką starszą Panią, wyglądała mi na właścicielkę. Może ta druga, młodsza zachowywała by sie normalnie.

Pozdrawiam

mziak

----------


## stefania1936

BIAŁA LISTA:
Buduję mały domek LMP 26. Polecam firme robót wykończeniowych,u mnie wykonali ocieplenie poddasza całe wraz z malowaniem a także robili flizowanie łazienki ,kuchni.Są bardzo solidni,doradzą a także można ich zostawić samych bez nadzoru robią solidnie. Podaje namiary jakby ktoś był zaineresowany:514352175  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Łukasz kraków

Witam mam pytanie jaki koszt tego domku?do wprowadzenia?

----------


## mathiasso

Stefania napisz może jeszcze coś o cenach, ile koszotawała Cię robocizna poddasza i co było dokładnie robione

----------


## jacekaqua

> Nie musisz być taka tajemnicza  Czy to jest ta firma? 
> 
> _Aqua S.C.
> 
>  32-400 Myślenice
> ul. Kazimierza Wielkiego 59
> woj. małopolskie
> tel. (012) 2722575
> fax. (012) 2722575_
> ...


UWAGA!!!! JAK KTOśMNIE SZUKA TO TYLKO KOM603630261. TELEFON STACJONARNY NIEAKTUALNY

----------


## Tomek_J

Pierdu-pierdu, kolejna kryptoreklama. Tak się czasem zastanawiam, dlaczego rozmaite firemki uważają potencjalnych ludzi za skretyniałych półgłówków, którzy wierzą w takie bajeczki.

----------


## mathiasso

brak odzewu mógłby o tym świadczyć, chociaż czasami ciężko odróźnić krypto reklame od prawdziwej rekomendacji, taka jest niestety wada internetu

----------


## jacekaqua

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> To niesamowite, co piszesz.
> 
> Zaopatrywaliśmy się we *wszystko* do budowy dachu, także systemy kominowe, styropian, papę, okna dachowe i nie było z nimi żadnych problemów!
> Dachówki sprowadzali z Niemiec na telefon i również trzymali się terminów.
> 
> Na dodatek dawali solidne upusty. Dlatego umieściłam Dacholand na Białej Liście.
> Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce...
> ...


ja kupowałem tam dachówke i kilka drobnych rzeczy do dachu - BARDZO JESTEM ZADOWOLONY Z TEGO SKłADU -POLECAM WSZYSTKIM

----------


## dada_krk

jacekaqua, 
to jest miejsce na REKLAME wykonawcow z ktorych jestesmy zadowolenie
a nie na AUTOREKLAME,  ludzie sledza poprzednie wpisy wiec sie zorientuja ze ktos ich robi w konia !
pzdr
D.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Dada*, a ja Twojego wpisu zupełnie nie rozumiem   :ohmy:  
Co Dacholand ma wspólnego z firmą Aqua ??

----------


## anetta_p

> jacekaqua, 
> to jest miejsce na REKLAME wykonawcow z ktorych jestesmy zadowolenie
> a nie na AUTOREKLAME,  ludzie sledza poprzednie wpisy wiec sie zorientuja ze ktos ich robi w konia !
> pzdr
> D.


Chyba jednak nie zrozumials Jacka z firmy AQUA.
Pewnie nie doczytalas, ale Firma AQUA byla tutaj klika razy polecana (min. przeze mnie).
A z tego co ja zrozumialam to Jacek WYLACZNIE auktualnil nr telefonu (ktory ktos wczesniej podal).

----------


## maciekCP

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić solidnego i nie za drogiego generalnego wykonawcę do stanu surowego? Dot. okolic Jerzmanowic...

Jednocześnie rekomenduję p. Jarka Szklarskiego z Pracowni AProjekt - zrobił nam szybciutko fajny projekt indywidualny.

----------


## madd

Madeja Stanislaw z Rudawy. Namiary podalam gdzies wyzej

----------


## dada_krk

anetta_p, sloneczko

Chodzi mi o zasady, jest to strona na ktorej inwestorzy polecaja swoich wykonawcow, moze faktycznie za ostro napisalem (przed wlasna budowa bylem bardziej zyczliwy dla wykonawcow ;] ) ale lepiej zeby tak pozostalo inaczej bedzie tu coraz wiecej dziwnych wpisow. (np ten kilka wyzej o parkietach ....)

pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## yesman

*BIAŁA LISTA:*
Wod-kan-gaz-co Dariusz Jędral z Wieliczki. Świetna robota, starannie, mądrze, kompleksowo (łącznie z powieszeniem ceramiki i amatury, nie zostawi Was z dziurami w ścianie). Nie najtaniej ale zgodnie z umową. Warto.

----------


## stuk

To i ja napisze parę słów o Panu Jacku i jego firmie Aqua z Myślenic. 
Na początek, żeby była jasność - *zdecydowanie BIAŁA LISTA czyli POLECAM!*

Miałem przyjemność z tą ekipą dwukrotnie - jakoś na wiosnę tego roku robili mi instalacje wod/kan/gaz/co w tym podłogówka.
Teraz początkiem listopada wrócili żeby zrobić kotłownie (na vaillancie, mają autoryzację), zamontować grzejniki i uruchomić wszystko, do tego trochę ogólnej hydrauliki w całym domu.

Wszystko zostało zrobione tak jak powinno, działa sprawnie i absolutnie nie mam się do czego przyczepić. Znają sie na robocie i potrafią zaproponować dobre funkcjonalne rozwiązania i dostarczyć sprzęt (grzejniki czy piec) w przyzwoitej cenie.

Na koniec dodam jeszcze, bo to nietypowa cecha u ludzi z branży budowlanej, że kontakt z Panem Jackiem jest dobry, zawsze jak mówi, że zadzwoni w jakimś terminie, to dzwoni, a na maile odpisuje bez problemu.

Namiarów nie podaję, bo macie je parę postów wyżej.

----------


## stuk

*Teraz dla odmiany coś na czarną listę*

Firma Decor z Trzebinii czyli wspominany już tutaj Michał Gruszka.
Wylewki krzywe, już to jakoś przeżyłem, ale właśnie kładą mi parkiety a ja znowu się wkurzam. W jednym pokoju (pierwszym jaki robili) wylewka  konsystencją niewiele odbiega od plaży w słoneczny dzień - parkieciarz musiał wlać w nią z 50 litrów jakiegoś gruntu czy czegoś tam, żeby było do czego parkiet kleić.
A do tego wylewki były opóźnione ze dwa miesiące i gość ciągle ściemniał na zasadzie, że już zacierają na poprzedniej budowie i za dwa dni będą u mnie. I tak przez dwa miesiące, trzeba było od razu innego szukać, ech...

Miałem od nich też ekipę tynkarzy - lepsi od wylewkarzy, ale ma listę zastrzeżeń, m.in. wystające spod tynku w kilu miejscach przewody elektryczne, nie przejmowali sięnimi chyba za bardzo. No i w wielu miejscach jest tak dość średnio ładnie - przez to więcej roboty przed malowaniem. Aha - dałem im listę poprawek, przyjechali, zrobili z połowę z tego i pojechali.

----------


## knapciu

Biała lista
1) Dachy i wszystko do nich - Dach Centrum na Zawiłej
Potrafią doradzić, fachowi, dotrzymują terminów, przyjazna atmosfera, dobre ceny. Bardzo wysoko ich cenię, szczególnie kierownika - Pana Krzyśka!

2) Elektryka
Pan Marek Szczypczyk - instalacja wykonana poprawnie, wszelkie prośby uwzględnione, terminowość i dobra cena (wczesniej wycena). Pracuje sam lub ze współpracownikiem. Telefon: 608 52 98 64. 

Przemek

----------


## EWAF

tez polecam dach centrum

----------


## jagolak

na czarnej liście spokojnie umieszczam firme instadt, oszukują na boku licząc za uzgodnienia podwójną stawkę wmawiając klientowi, że tyle właśnie zapłacili, ZGROZA żerują na tych którzy im zaufali

----------


## malgos2

Czarna lista: inz. Władysław Guzik (www.slusarnia.pl). Facetowi przewróciło się w głowie od zamówień z Miasta itp. Robił mi "wycene" konstrukcji stalowej pod antresolę przez 6 tygodni, po czym powiedział, że on jeszcze nie wie, jak i z czego to zrobi, ale że to będzie "co najmniej 13,5 tys". Na tak szczegółową wycenę potrzebował 6 tygodni... Chodziło o antresolę wielkości 25 m2. Zmarnował mi tylko czas. Ma też kumpla od wykończeń, którego przyprowadził chociaż go o to nie prosiłam. Facet przyszedł wstawiony i zaczął od obrażania mnie, że nie wiem, o czym mówię... Szkoda gadać.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

do białej listy proponujemy dopisać mix-meble (ul. wadowicka) - sprzedawcy sympatyczni i cierpliwi, montaż mebli przeprowadzony sprawnie.

----------


## luk__25

Czarna jak smoła lista: PSB Sufigs Tarnów. Prosiłem o przygotowanie oferty na ściśle określone przeze mnie materiały, tzn firma, model itd. Cena, którą otrzymałem nie satysfakcjonowała mnie, więc powiedziałem ich przedstawicielowi, że konkurencja na dokładnie te same materiały daje lepsze ceny. Po kilku dniach mam info z PSB, że ze łazami w oczach dadzą mi super ceny... Faktycznie, ceny były najlepsze w mieście. Oczywiście zamówiłem ten towar. Towar przyjechał, wszystko było fajnie dopóki nie zorientowałem się że zamiast wełny Ursa 0.40 otrzymałem 0.43, a zamiast płyt Knaufa - Nide. Cóż, tym razem przedsiębiorczym sprzedawcom z PSB nie udało się wcisnąć towaru po "super" cenie...
przestrzegam

----------


## Sail

W końcu dopiszę do BIAŁEJ LISTY:
Firma Dom-Bud pana Czesława Boczonia: http://www.dombud.net/
Wykonali już u mnie stan surowy z dachem. Ani ja ani mój Kierownik budowy nie mamy zastrzeżeń. Oczywiście były jakieś drobiazgi, ale zawsze poprawiane "od ręki" i bez kombinowania. Ja zlecałem im budowę jako całość - wszystko po ich stronie. Przed podpisaniem umowy dostałem kosztorys z rozbiciem na poszczególne etapy i wyszczególnienie ile za materiał, ile za sprzęt ile za robociznę.
Teraz dogadałem się z nimi na dalszą część prac - to chyba najlepsza rekomentacja.   :Wink2:

----------


## belin

> *Teraz dla odmiany coś na czarną listę*
> 
> Firma Decor z Trzebinii czyli wspominany już tutaj Michał Gruszka.
> Wylewki krzywe, już to jakoś przeżyłem, ale właśnie kładą mi parkiety a ja znowu się wkurzam. W jednym pokoju (pierwszym jaki robili) wylewka  konsystencją niewiele odbiega od plaży w słoneczny dzień - parkieciarz musiał wlać w nią z 50 litrów jakiegoś gruntu czy czegoś tam, żeby było do czego parkiet kleić.
> A do tego wylewki były opóźnione ze dwa miesiące i gość ciągle ściemniał na zasadzie, że już zacierają na poprzedniej budowie i za dwa dni będą u mnie. I tak przez dwa miesiące, trzeba było od razu innego szukać, ech...
> 
> Miałem od nich też ekipę tynkarzy - lepsi od wylewkarzy, ale ma listę zastrzeżeń, m.in. wystające spod tynku w kilu miejscach przewody elektryczne, nie przejmowali sięnimi chyba za bardzo. No i w wielu miejscach jest tak dość średnio ładnie - przez to więcej roboty przed malowaniem. Aha - dałem im listę poprawek, przyjechali, zrobili z połowę z tego i pojechali.


Przyłączam się do Stuka ale odwrotnie. Teraz dopiero na etapie wykonczeniówki wykonawcy uświadomili mi jak spie.... tynki (kładli za rzadkie).  Tynki nadają się do szpachlowania - i dodatkowa kasa do wydania. Problemem tej firmy jest chyba to że robi różnymi podwykonawcami i jaka ekipa się trafi tak zrobi. Wylewki są ok - robiła ekipa z Bielska Białej, ale tynki jakaś ekipa chyba z Chrzanowa i generalnie chyba panowie pomylili zawody.

----------


## mcvey

do sail.......rozumiem że ta firma dombud budowała ci dom?


Jeżeli tak to rzeczywiście robi to duże wrażenie pozytywne oczywiśćie

Gratuluje postępu prac!!!!!

To wszystko jeszcze przedemną 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bartwu

Witam.
Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić:
Dach centrum z Zawiłej - wszystko do dachu.
Natura z Wadowickiej - stolarka okienna i drzwiowa

W obu firmach miałem do czynienia z reklamacją na towar i wszystko zostało załatwione rewelacyjnie! (wpadki się zdarzają, a tylko dobre fimy potrafią wyjść z twarzą).

Mogę też polecić skład budowlany w Sierakowie. Ceny super, kontakt bardzo dobry (czasem coś doradzą) i fajni kierowcy. tel. 012 271-30-41

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mafimata

*BIAŁA LISTA*:
firma *TABI* z Tarnowa - robią bramy garażowe, balustrady, ogrodzenia. Fachowo, solidnie, terminowo. POLECAM zdecydowanie.   :smile:   P. Janusz tel. 501330750

----------


## luk__25

> *BIAŁA LISTA*:
> firma *TABI* z Tarnowa - robią bramy garażowe, balustrady, ogrodzenia. Fachowo, solidnie, terminowo.  zdecydowanie.    P. Janusz tel. 501330750


Możesz podać ich adres, no i dokładniej napisac co robili u Ciebie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## mafimata

> Napisał mafimata
> 
> *BIAŁA LISTA*:
> firma *TABI* z Tarnowa - robią bramy garażowe, balustrady, ogrodzenia. Fachowo, solidnie, terminowo.  zdecydowanie.    P. Janusz tel. 501330750
> 
> 
> Możesz podać ich adres, no i dokładniej napisac co robili u Ciebie?
> pozdrawiam


Zbylitowska Góra
u mnie póki co uchylna brama garażowa i balustrada balkonowa
http://picasaweb.google.pl/filip000/...ey=uPquSYKTFHM
pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinprowalski

BIAŁA LISTA!!    :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pracowała u mnie firma STEL-BUD tel.513 660 650.
Na początku sprawnie i szybko wykonali mi adaptacje i docieplenie poddasza,potem wyflizowali łaźienki,kuchnię. Wtrakcie wykonali mi również inne dodatkowe prace,które im zleciłem.Usługa wykonana była dokładnie i bez zastrzeżeń.Pracownicy uprzejmi a szef odpowiedzialny i bardzo  rzeczowy!!

FIRMA GODNA POLECENIA!!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bąbeluś

Sail
Mam zamiar budować z firmą dombud, zobaczymy jak mi pójdzie.

----------


## Adka_

> Sail
> Mam zamiar budować z firmą dombud, zobaczymy jak mi pójdzie.



my też

----------


## bąbeluś

Adka

Budujecie się w okolicach Krakowa, a można wiedzieć gdzie? Materiał załatwiacie sami czy od wykonawcy? Ja jeszcze nie spisałam umowy z Dom-budem a ty?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Bąbeluś* i *Adka_*, 

Przepraszam, ale to nie jest miejsce na pogaduchy.

Zapraszam tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/grupa-kra...t934-23520.htm

----------


## qbaz

Biała lista - Pan Ryszard Kas spod Krakowa - zrobił nam piękne drewniane schody, a przy podpisaniu umowy sam nalegał na określenie terminu i kar umownych za spóźnienie. Oczywiście wyrobił się ze wszystkim.

Skład Fliś-Bud z Bodzanowa. Zaopatrzyli nam całą niemal budowę. Ceny ok, szybka dostawa, płaciliśmy nieraz dawno po otrzymaniu towaru, kiedy uzbierała się jakaś większa sumka.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Biała lista - Pan Ryszard Kas spod Krakowa - zrobił nam piękne drewniane schody, ...
> 
> Skład Fliś-Bud z Bodzanowa. Zaopatrzyli nam całą niemal budowę.


A namiary?

----------


## qbaz

No tak namiary.

Ryszard Kas - 513 893 437. Gwoli uzupełnienia, nalegał na termin i kary, żeby jak sam to mniej więcej określił, nie mieć problemów ze zmotywowaniem się do wytężonej pracy ... i nie miał  :smile: 

Fliś Bud - 12 250 77 03

----------


## Rysiek650

Do białej listy dopisuję polecanych wcześniej  wykonawców

Pana Jacka  firma Logo-Service - autoryzowany przedstawiciel firmy Oknoplast 
012 425-82-89   012 643 04-17 Biuro Al pokoju 81 (bud. Polmozbytu)

Pana Jacka z firmy AQUA z Myślenic  - instalacje CO.wod-kan, gaz.- 603630261 

Obydwie firmy godne polecenia bo: 
-Panowie są profesjonalistami którzy potrafią doradzić i zaproponować inwestorowi dobre rozwiązania 
-oferowana  cena z kosztorysu  jest "rozsądna" i nie zmienia się po wykonaniu usługi 
-usługę wykonali szybko i  w ustalonych terminach

POLECAM  
 :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

witam
pisałam już na watku krakowskim ale nikt mi nie odpowiedział.
Potrzebuję pilnie kominkarza, który załozy wkład i zrobi konstrukcję obudowy i rozprowadzenie do 3 pokoi (dowiedziałam się już że firma z ul. Dekerta nie jest godna polecenia). Obłozeniem obudowy może się już zając nasz fachowiec od wykończeniówki. 
I druga sprawa: gdzie można kupić po przyzwoitej cenie trawertyn szpachlowany, żywicowany (z obróbką typu wycięcie otworu na kominek, obtłuczenie jednej krawędzi)?
Zamierzam złożyć specyfikacje w firmach na Dobrego Pasterza, Batowicach i w Bochni.
anka

----------


## rafflex

Jeżli szukacie specjalistę od bram, balustrad (kowalstwo artystyczne) szerokim łukiem omijajcie Pana Czesława Siutę. z Iwanowic Dworskich. Człowiek od pół roku nie chce dokończyć swojego nędznego dzieła z tygodnia na tydzień przesuwając termin. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Agnieszka i Daniel

Czy ktoś zna dobrych murarzy do wykonania stanu surowego otwartego w Rabce Zdroju?

----------


## dada_krk

> Czy ktoś zna dobrych murarzy do wykonania stanu surowego otwartego w Rabce Zdroju?


To nie jest lista poszukujacych ale lista polecanych ekip !
dada_krk

----------


## _ali_

dada_krk, oczywiście masz rację, porządek należy utrzymywać.
Może warto byłoby pomyśleć aby ktoś miał prawa moderatora przynajmniej do tego tematu. w ten sposób można byłoby kasować zbędne posty.

----------


## MoniSG

Zdecydowanie CZARNA LISTA:

Firma EBRO Kajdas sp. j. , ul. Zakopiańska 56

Kupilam u nich 2 pary drzwi zew., jedna Formatu za 8 tys. a drugie Interdooru za 1800zl. Najpierw byl problem z dotrzymaniem terminu, potem z serwisem tych drzwi. Okazalo sie, ze po miesiacu zepsula sie klamka w drzwiach Format, a reszta na zdjeciach. Tak wygladaja moje drzwi za 8 tys. zlotych i nie moge sie doprosic o reklamacje  :sad:

----------


## Asia i Rafał

> Biała lista - Pan Ryszard Kas spod Krakowa - zrobił nam piękne drewniane schody, a przy podpisaniu umowy sam nalegał na określenie terminu i kar umownych za spóźnienie. Oczywiście wyrobił się ze wszystkim.
> 
> Skład Fliś-Bud z Bodzanowa. Zaopatrzyli nam całą niemal budowę. Ceny ok, szybka dostawa, płaciliśmy nieraz dawno po otrzymaniu towaru, kiedy uzbierała się jakaś większa sumka.


A ja odradzam sklad w Bodzanowie. Chcialem kupic maksa. Obslugiwala pani. Okazalo sie ze nie ma i nie wiadomo po ile bedzie, jak bedzie. Postanowilem ze zadzwonie za pare dni... a tak przy okazji zapytalem.
- A jak kupie wieksza ilosc maksa, bede mogl odebrac pozniej (jak rozpoczne budowe)?
- Nie ma takiej mozliwosci, w ten sam dzien pan placi i zabiera towar.
- OK, mozna placic przelewem (krotkoterminowym), albo karta?
- Nie
- Tzn. mam przywiesc 20 000zl w gotowce?!
- Tak...

XXI wiek... zostawiam to bez komentarza... i nie polecam

----------


## Piotr_M

Witam
odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę więc mogę polecić 2 osoby:
architekta Jarosława Szklarskiego z firmy Aprojekt (obecnie mają siedzibę na ul.Bronowickiej w Krakowie),
oraz Pana Zenona Albanowskiego - wykonuje projekty zjazdów - w ciągu 5 dni wykonał projekt zjazdu po wczesniejszej wizji lokalnej.

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

witam,
proszę o namiar na Pana który wykonuje projekty zjazdów. Ile taki projekt kosztuje (u mnie z drogi wewnętrznej na gminną)?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## belin

To i ja dołożę moich wykonawców do *białej listy*:

- wykończeniówka (łazienki, podłogi, malowanie, regipsy, płytki - flizy jak kto woli itd.) - Janusz Żelichowski tel. 607831272; 691199410. Generalnie działa z jednym współpracownikiem. Potrafią doradzić, zaproponować inne rozwiązanie. Duży plus to wchodzą na robotę i robią aż skończą, bo słyszałem o ekipach które skaczą z budowy na budowę i końca nie widać.

- elektryka, instalacja odgromowa - p. Krzysiek tel. 607732169 - sprawnie, terminowo - no i piękne upusty na hurtowni pomógł wynegocjować na osprzęt elektryczny  :big grin:  

- no i dołaczę się do Ryśka650 - firma Logo-Service (p. Jacek) przedstawiciel firmy Oknoplast, 012 425-82-89; 012 643 04-17 Biuro Al. Pokoju 81 (bud. Polmozbytu)

----------


## monia i marek

:big grin:  *POLECAM* biuro projektowe *"**KONSTRUKTOR"*z Chrzanowa - rzeczowa, fachowa i sympatyczna obsługa, duża pomoc w załatwieniu formalności aż do pozwolenia na budowę, dobre ceny projektu (do negocjacji), póki co brak błędów w projekcie. *BIAŁA LISTA !!!*  :big grin:  

Mogę też podać na priv namiary na super operatora koparki, ale to już przydatne tylko w okolicach mojej miejscowości. 

*Polecam skład budowlany "Monbud"* w Chrzanowie przy ul. Szpitalnej - duże możliwości negocjacji cen, miła i fachowa obsługa, szybka dostawa z HDS na mniejsce budowy - POLECAM !!!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

*BIAŁA LISTA:*
montaz drzwi antywłamaniowych i zwykłych wewnętrznych, p. Janusz Duda, tel. 604 167 916
Montował u nas drzwi wewnętrzne, solidnie - czysto, niedrogo, dorzucił parę "gratisów", m. in. odebrał drzwi ze składu i dowiózł na budowę, wywiercił dodatkowo otwory wentylacyjne w drzwiach których on akurat nie zakładał i poprawił zacinające się drzwi wejściowe - poprawka po poprzedniku...  Porządny i słowny wykonawca.

----------


## luk__25

> Napisał qbaz
> 
> Biała lista - Pan Ryszard Kas spod Krakowa - zrobił nam piękne drewniane schody, a przy podpisaniu umowy sam nalegał na określenie terminu i kar umownych za spóźnienie. Oczywiście wyrobił się ze wszystkim.
> 
> Skład Fliś-Bud z Bodzanowa. Zaopatrzyli nam całą niemal budowę. Ceny ok, szybka dostawa, płaciliśmy nieraz dawno po otrzymaniu towaru, kiedy uzbierała się jakaś większa sumka.
> 
> 
> A ja odradzam sklad w Bodzanowie. Chcialem kupic maksa. Obslugiwala pani. Okazalo sie ze nie ma i nie wiadomo po ile bedzie, jak bedzie. Postanowilem ze zadzwonie za pare dni... a tak przy okazji zapytalem.
> - A jak kupie wieksza ilosc maksa, bede mogl odebrac pozniej (jak rozpoczne budowe)?
> ...


Nie podniecaj się. Też nie wydałbym towaru za 20tys nieznajomej osobie na przelew.

----------


## pati25

Biała lista 

Dacholand  Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach  :smile: Super wszystko szybko na czas i z rabatami

----------


## Rysiek650

Do białej listy dodaję elektryka .
Pan Leszek Celer 603188958  wykonał mi instalację zgodnie z przygotowanym wcześniej  kosztorysem w rozsądnych cenach. 
Jak wynika z wcześniejszego postu belina polecam Wam solidne firmy.



polecam 
 :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## anetta_p

> Napisał Asia i Rafał
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał qbaz
> 
> ...



A dla mnie bardzo dziewne, jeszcze nie spotkalam Firmy, ktora nie uwzglednialaby przelewow czy platnoscia karta... Wydawalo mie sie ze to standard.

----------


## czmirek

a ja nie spotkalem w polsce np. stomatologa ktory zgodzil sie na przelew lub platnoscia karta ( brak terminala) nie znam lekarza ktory zgodzil sie na przelew po wykonaniu zabiegu ( platne przed zabiegiem gotowka) kto z was placil budowlancowi cala kwote przed zakonczeniem prac? chyba nikt.
czyli nie mialas do czynieni z lekarzami w polsce? zycze duzo zdrowia

----------


## Szymon_J

Co to wnosi do tematu ?

O ile brak mozliwosci placenia karta jakos rozumiem (prowizje, pieniadze z opoznieniem), o tyle brak mozliwosci placenia przelewem jest bardzo dziwny. No chyba, ze komus zalezy zeby nie bylo sladu po transkacji...

----------


## Sloneczko

Rozmywacie temat. Tutaj podajemy tylko namiary na dobrych i złych wykonawców.

----------


## Wiosna2007

więc ja w temacie

bardzo BIAŁA lista:

wylewki maszynowe miksokretem i świetną ekipą
BET-MIX
własciciel p.Marek
tel.012 397 78 15
0 501 651 600
również z układaniem papy i styropianu

ma chyba więcej niż jedną ekipe, u mnie był p.Piotr z kolegami
wylewki równiutkie, poziomy i ich żądane różnice zachowane
na wylewce w garażu bez obaw można myśleć o malowaniu posadzki - korekt nie potrzeba

ceny przyzwoite

terminowo, rzetelnie, kulturalnie - marzeniem byłoby spotykać tylko takie firmy

pozdrawiam
Baśka

----------


## Sloneczko

> więc ja w temacie
> 
> bardzo BIAŁA lista:
> 
> wylewki maszynowe miksokretem i świetną ekipą
> BET-MIX
> własciciel p.Marek
> tel.012 397 78 15
> 0 501 651 600
> również z układaniem papy i styropianu


Potwierdzam tę dobrą opinię w całej rozciągłości  :smile: 
P. Marek z Prądnika Czerwonego również i u nas robił wylewki.

----------


## franzkru

> a ja nie spotkalem w polsce np. stomatologa ktory zgodzil sie na przelew lub platnoscia karta ( brak terminala) nie znam lekarza ktory zgodzil sie na przelew po wykonaniu zabiegu ( platne przed zabiegiem gotowka) kto z was placil budowlancowi cala kwote przed zakonczeniem prac? chyba nikt.
> czyli nie mialas do czynieni z lekarzami w polsce? zycze duzo zdrowia


Byłem w Krakowie w kilku gabinetach dentystycznych i u kilku lekarzy u których można było płacić kartą i zawsze płaciłem po zabiegu.
Więc myśle że mało znasz lekarzy...

----------


## merit 5

Jakby komuś marzyły się bardzo drogie i eleganckie drzwi wejściowe ,niech szerokim łukiem ominie słynny *Excellent*.
Nie dość ,że kolor "wyszedł " im zupełnie inny niż na wzorniku ,to filunki zrobione ze sklejki wyglądają jakby znalazły się tam przypadkowo, mają poprzeczne bardzo ciemne pasy ,które zupełnie oszpeciły drzwi.
Drzwi z Castoramy ,notabene o połowę tańsze, wyglądają o niebo lepej niż moje .
Kierownik produkcji ,bezczelnie stwierdził ,że jemu się te drzwi podobają i wyłączył telefon.  :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

Przestrzegam przed stolarzem Bartlomiejem Niewiadomskim spod Krakowa, wystepujacym na ebayu i allegro pod nickiem n-ski. Robil u mnie antresole, schody a jego pracownik instalacje elektryczna. Spieprzyl wlasciwie wszystko, a instalacja to po prostu dramat. Jak sie zorientowal, ze bedzie musial to poprawiac, to zniknal. Radze unikac wszelkich kontaktow z tym czlowiekiem.
Pozdrawiam,
M.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jakby komuś marzyły się bardzo drogie i eleganckie drzwi wejściowe ,niech szerokim łukiem ominie słynny *Excellent*.
> Nie dość ,że kolor "wyszedł " im zupełnie inny niż na wzorniku ,to filunki zrobione ze sklejki wyglądają jakby znalazły się tam przypadkowo, mają poprzeczne bardzo ciemne pasy ,które zupełnie oszpeciły drzwi.
> Drzwi z Castoramy ,notabene o połowę tańsze, wyglądają o niebo lepej niż moje .
> Kierownik produkcji ,bezczelnie stwierdził ,że jemu się te drzwi podobają i wyłączył telefon.


Jeśli chcesz zwrócić te drzwi, masz prawo, gdyż nie są takie, jakie zamawiałaś.
Jeśli kierownik po chamsku rzuca Ci słuchawkę, tym bardziej się nie poddawaj.

Napisz oficjalne pismo (z kopią, do której dołączysz dowód nadania listu poleconego) z żądaniem przyjęcia z powrotem tych drzwi i napisz dobrą motywację. Na list muszą odpowiedzieć w ciągu miesiąca.
Postrasz ich w tym liście, że w razie odmowy przekażesz sprawę do Federacji Konsumentów: http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl/ .

Powinno pomóc.

----------


## merit 5

Napisałam reklamację ,której ...nie uwzględniono.
Jak się wprowadzę ,przejdę się do Federacji Konsumentów.
Cholera,marzyłam o pięknych drzwiach, a tu kicha  :sad:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Merit*, do Federacji możesz złożyć skargę z opisem sprawy, mailowo.
Zeskanuj, albo sfotografuj potrzebne dokumenty (reklamację i odpowiedź na nią) i dołącz do maila.

Zawsze reagują. Być może zaproszą Cię na rozmowę, albo oni wyślą pismo do firmy od siebie, z powiadomieniem Ciebie.

Tak było w moim przypadku, gdy chciałam zwrócić do sklepu badziewny komplet wypoczynkowy. Przy ich pomocy się udało. Mailowo  :smile:

----------


## merit 5

Dzięki Słoneczko .
Oczywiście nie podaruję im tej fuszerki ,choćby dla zasady .

----------


## buki75

Czy ktoś korzystał z firmy *POLSANIT* ?
http://www.mm.pl/~polsanit/

robią przydomowe oczyszczalnie...

Potrzebuje info czy firma dobra, rzetelna, solidna.... Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź, jeśli u kogoś z Was robili...

----------


## stuk

> Przestrzegam przed stolarzem Bartlomiejem Niewiadomskim spod Krakowa, wystepujacym na ebayu i allegro pod nickiem n-ski. Robil u mnie antresole, schody i instalacje elektryczna. Spieprzyl wlasciwie wszystko, a instalacja to po prostu dramat. Jak sie zorientowal, ze bedzie musial to poprawiac, to zniknal. Radze unikac wszelkich kontaktow z tym czlowiekiem.
> Pozdrawiam,
> M.


Stolarz robił Ci elektrykę? No to czego się spodziewałeś hehehe...

----------


## pati25

A ja polecam dwie Pani archeolog do nazorów i nie tylko w Krakowie i okolicach .
tel 607390348 oraz druga Pani 608054105.
Polecam   :big grin:   :Confused:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Stolarz robił Ci elektrykę? No to czego się spodziewałeś hehehe...


Nie, stolarz ma firme wykonczeniowa, a w niej elektryka - partacza. Zreszta stolarka tez spartaczona, wiec to bez znaczenia. 
Pozdrawiam,
M.

----------


## kalya55

*Czarna Lista:*
Jarosław Berka z Sieprawia k. Myślenic ( działa jako EKOPOL), reklamuje się jako fachowiec od wszystkiego- buduje stany surowe, od fundamentów po dach- gorąco ODRADZAM ! 
U nas pełnił jednocześnie funkcję kierownika budowy i generalnego wykonawcy stanu surowego.

Sam dostarczał materiały budowlane, niestety ich jakość pozostawiała wiele do życzenia, pod koniec budowy zaczął na nas oszczędzać, np chciał dorabiać systemem domowym niektóre elementy rynien pod pretekstem, że niby nie można ich dostać ( sama załatwiłam je w ciągu 3 dni).
Metodą prób i błędów sprawdzał 5 razy, czy da się ułożyć na wolim oku dachówkę zakładkową, po czym stwierdził, że się nie da i tak nas zostawił na zimę.
Wcześniej twierdził z miną pewniaka, że na pewno się da, że z karpiówki to każdy potrafi ułożyć a prawdziwy fachman czyli on to udowodni, że da się zrobić z zakładkowej (Kera- pfanne Creatona). 
Teraz jak wzięłam firmę specjalizującą się w układaniu wolich oczek to się goście złapali za głowę, stwierdzili, że gość był strasznie ambitny ale nie miał o tym pojęcia i nawet karpiówka by mu nie wyszła na takiej konstrukcji (pod koniec przeróbek starciła  już ona wszelkie proporcje i symetrię).
Nie patrzy do projektu tylko robi jak mu wygodniej, musiałam dzwonić do biura projektowego, żeby mu udowodnić , że źle zrobił jaskółkę. Sam pozmieniał ilości i rozmieszczenie spustów rynnowych , zalał taras i schody wejściowe przed wykonaniem instalacji odgromowej (wiedział o niej od początku) i burzowej. Efekt jest taki , że musimy teraz wszystko skuwać, żeby to zrobić.
Generalnie facet ma kompleksy, nie lubi jak ktoś jest od niego mądrzejszy, stwierdził, że się "ludzie teraz muratorów naczytają i myślą że się znają", nie lubi zwłaszcza zorientowanych kobiet; nie zdarzyło się żeby odpowiedział na "dzień dobry" na budowie itd. mogłabym jeszcze wiele napisać.

Aha! jak chcecie mieć dom energooszczędny to nie z nim! Jest przeciwny obecnym standardom, uważa , że to głupota.
Pomijam fakt, że przez 2 miesiące po rozwiazaniu umowy nie chciał oddać dziennika budowy a kiedy go w końcu odesłał - okazało się że od początku budowy nie dokonał w nim żadnych wpisów!!!!!
Czyli od początku grał nieuczciwie. GORąCO ODRADZAM!

----------


## basiekg

no wlasnie moze ktos moglby polecic jakas solidna uczciwą firme od wznoszenia scian i nie tylko (stan surowy) z krakowa lub okolic przejrzałam pół forum i udalo mi sie znalezc zaledwie kilka namiarow na ekipy przy czym zadna nie zajmowala sie stanem surowym  :sad:

----------


## inwestor2007

Witam,

Zdecydownie odradzam wszystkim budującym usługi firmy *ABIL p. Bogdan Lignar*.  Robili u mnie wylewki, tynki i regipsy. Praktycznie niczego nie zrobili dobrze, ale wylewki to prawdziwa KATASTROFA i bez zrobienia wylewek poziomujacych nic nie dalo się na nich położyć.

Po zgłoszeniu moich uwag telefonicznie i uzyskaniu zapewnien że usterka będzie usunieta, więcej razy do p. Lignara dodzwonic mi się nie udało ...

Zyczę sukcesow i cierpilwosci  :Wink2:

----------


## merit 5

*Czarna lista* 
WłADYSłAW KUFREJ, LIBERTóW UL.PRZYLESIE 365 
Wykonuje barierki ze stali nierdzewnej .
Kompletnie nieodpowiedzialny facet.Przyjechał na pomiar i 3 tygodnie czekałam na kosztorys .Kiedy wreszcie udało mi się dodzwonić z telefonu koleżanki ,powiedział,że zadzwoni za godzinę i poda mi wreszcie cenę i...nie zadzwonił do tej pory .Zamiast powiedzieć wprost ,że go robota nie interesuje ,zwodził mnie prawie miesiąc .Czemu ?Nie rozumiem.
Przy okazji dowiedziałam się od obecnego wykonawcy schodów ,że to wyjątkowo dziwna firma . [/b]

----------


## dada_krk

Potwierdzam bardzo dobra opinie o reklamowanym juz tuta elektryku pan *Henryk Ostafin* tel 505220429. Slowny, rzeczowy i uczciwy. Doradza na budowie jesli chodzi o rozmieszczenie punktow elektrycznych. Warto posluchac. Instalacje mojego domku jednorodzinnego zrobil w 7 dni.  Pozniej przyjechal jeszcze gdy prosilem o jakies dodatkowe punkty. 

pozdrawiam
dada_krk

----------


## [email protected]

odradzam kominkarza pana Jacka Wojtaszaka. Po wstępnych rozmowach, porozumieniu odnośnie ceny, materiałów kazaniu zrobienia mi otworu w kominie i kupienia wkładu zniknął wiedząc że zależy mi na czasie - od ponad dwóch tygodni nie odpowiada na telefony i maile.

----------


## szczepek

BIAŁA LISTA

FLIZIARZE, 

Przewodzi im Staszek Kosek. 3 gosci. tel 667201727

robią naprawdę rewelacyjne rzeczy. u mnie robili wszytskie płytki (w tym gres twardy ze wszytkie piły się lamały, zabudowy elektrykę w łazience hydraulikę jacuzi itp., wszytstko podtynkowo, przerabiali wpadki poprzedników, nie przerażaja ich przeróbki. trzymaja cenę. podczas realizacji pilnujcie tylko czy to jest tak jak chcecie zeby wygladało.
pozdrowka dla wszytskich.
umawiają sie na całość,. da się targować.

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

*BIAŁA LISTA* Pozwolenie już mamy, więc możemy polecić Architekta p. Ryszard. Pracuje w biurze architektonicznym Dobry Dom przy ul. Długiej w Krakowie. Robił nam adaptację projektu, mapkę zagospodarowania przestrzennego i osobiście uzupełniał braki w Starostwie.Jesteśmy zadowoleni z jego usług.

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

Murarzy poleciłem to teraz może kogoś od dalszych prac.

Firma HANNDYS z Krakowa http://www.hanndys.pl/kontakt.htm. Firma wykonuje prace ogólnobudowlane. Jest przedstawicielem Jezierskiego. Robili u mnie:
- montaż okien i rolet,
- ocieplenie domu styropianem + przygotowanie rusztu pod deskowanie,
- zabudowa poddasza + montaż okien dachowych i schodów strychowych
- montaż drzwi wewnętrznych.

Bardzo dobry kontakt z szefem firmy (w tym sprawny kontakt mailowy ). 
Ekipa kulturalna, po pracach posprzątane a śmieci w workach. Ewentualne błędy szybko usuwane. 

Dla mnie super było to że mogłem porobić zdjęcia na budowie, pozaznaczać rzeczy które mi się nie podobają, wysłać maila do szefa i na drugi dzień było poprawione.

----------


## Ula34

BIAŁA LISTA!!

Polecam firmę STEL-BUD
Właściciel rozsądny,pracowity i sumienny.Oglądałam wcześniej wykonane prace, dlatego zdecydowałam się powierzyć mu adaptacje swojego poddasza.Wykonał mi w domu instalacje WOD-KAN. Ze smakiem i gustem doradził mi przy łazienkach i solidnie je wykonał. Nie obce mu również nowinki w systemie budowlanym i całkowitym zakresie wykończenia wnętrz.
POLECAM!! podaje numer telefonu 513-660-650

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

*CZARNA* LISTA:

firma *LES-GAZ* z Krakowa 

zajmująca się wierceniem w betonie oraz wykonująca instalacje wod-kan-gaz-co. Radze omijać szerokim łukiem! Bliższe zapoznanie się z nimi grozi m. in. dużą dawką nerwów, stresu oraz narażeniem się na wyjątkową "kulturę" pracowników...

----------


## lukasz123

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Przestrzegam przed stolarzem Bartlomiejem Niewiadomskim spod Krakowa, wystepujacym na ebayu i allegro pod nickiem n-ski. Robil u mnie antresole, schody i instalacje elektryczna. Spieprzyl wlasciwie wszystko, a instalacja to po prostu dramat. Jak sie zorientowal, ze bedzie musial to poprawiac, to zniknal. Radze unikac wszelkich kontaktow z tym czlowiekiem.
> Pozdrawiam,
> M.
> 
> 
> Stolarz robił Ci elektrykę? No to czego się spodziewałeś hehehe...




hehe komedia normalnie  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał stuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Szkoda, ze nie nadazasz za watkiem. Stolarz robil stolarke a elektryk elektryke, a spieprzone wszystko rowno. Jeszcze raz powtarzam - chcecie miec zdrowe nerwy unikajcie pana NIEWIADOMSKIEGO jak ognia.

----------


## dada_krk

Biala Lista:
*Tynkarze - p. Robert Pilch*

Potwierdzam, bo byli juz polecani na tej liscie, bardzo dobre zdanie o tynkach ktore u mnie wykonal pan Robert Pilch i jego ekipa. Nie sa najtansi ale polecam jezeli ktos mysli o tynkach cementowo-wapiennych pod malowanie z koncowa gladka szlichta. Nie trzeba robic gladzi a to sie oplaca. Bardzo zorganizowana i grzeczna ekipa. Kontakt byl juz wczesniej podawany.

pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## szczepek

No Dobra. Natępny temat zakończony, więc można dodać nowy wpis.

*Biała LISTA* - firma parkieciarska GRODEX z Krakowa 

http://www.parkiety.krakow.pl

Naprawdę i organizacyjnie, i wykonawstwo super - zdjęcia do obejrzenia w moim dzienniczku tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2402935.htm#2402935

Własciciel p. Grzegorz troche gadatliwy - ale nie wpływa to na jakośc parkietu, wiec ...
moje uznanie, bo przez dwa ostsnie lata rzadko mi się trafiało, zeby było bez zawalanki - a tu niespodzianka  :Smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Czym lakierowali Ci te parkiety? Matowy, gładki połysk - miodzio!!

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

> Rozmywacie temat. Tutaj podajemy tylko namiary na dobrych i złych wykonawców.


Przypominam o powyższym ...

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> Rozmywacie temat. Tutaj podajemy tylko namiary na dobrych i złych wykonawców.
> 
> 
> Przypominam o powyższym ...


A po co? Jestem w temacie, pytając o szczegóły prac *poleconej* tu firmy!

A powyżej? Gadano o kartach płatniczych i o stomatologach, a rozmowa pięknie się rozwijała.

Jeszcze coś, panie _dżentelmenie_?   :Evil:

----------


## dada_krk

> Rozmywacie temat. Tutaj podajemy tylko namiary na dobrych i złych wykonawców.





> Przypominam o powyższym ...


Musze poprzec Pawla, to jest forum, lista dobrych polecanych i zlych nie polecanych wykonawcow. Krotko i zwiezle i na temat. O szczegoly pytamy w wiadomosciach prywatnych
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## Marcin.m3000

Zdecydowałem się Was ostrzec bo takich "fachowców" należy eliminować. Więc dodaję do czarnej listy firmę pana TOMASZA KAMUDY z Krakowa.

1. Źle zamontowany grzejnik spowodował zalanie pokoju i zniszczenie paneli i zawilgocenie ścian. Pan KAMUDA zdziwił się, że dzwonię do niego aby usunął usterkę. Musiałem wynająć inną firmę i 2 razy płacić.

2. Plamy na ścianach - pan KAMUDA stwierdził, że to przez farbę DULUX.

3. Po miesiącu - odpadają listwy podłogowe, odpadły 2 halogeny w łazience bo nie były wcale zamontowane, bąble pod malowaniem.

4. Hydraulik, który poprawiał instalację nie mógł się nadziwić jak można tak niesolidnie wykonać instalację.

5. Wymiana rury gazowej - zła rura niedozwolona, nie wykonał próby gazowej, ulatniał się gaz, a wziął 150 zł. Do poprawy.

6. Na pamiątkę mam ślady butów w wannie akrylowej.

7. Remont to była udręka - 2 razy zrywał płytki w łazience bo były nierówno. Dlaczego go nie wyrzuciłem z mieszkania??

Z braku doświadczenia po prostu zaufałem człowiekowi a on mnie oszukał.

Tomasz Kamuda - Strzeżcie Się!!!!

----------


## Anoleiz

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> Rozmywacie temat. Tutaj podajemy tylko namiary na dobrych i złych wykonawców.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tia ... i potem osoba która poleciła kogoś czy też nie poleciła, dostaje tysiące maili z pytaniem "a dlaczego? " a co zrobili? a po co? 

trochę bez sensu... polecamy z jakiegoś powodu... ale też publicznie można dopytać się co i po co i dlaczego... komu to przeszkadza??
merytorycznie pozostajemy w temacie..

----------


## Xoron

> Myślę że jako wykonawcę stanu surowego mogę polecić Janusza Kozyrę tel.608417029.
> 
> Tynkarze chwalili proste ściany. Szczegóły budowy znajdziecie w moim dzienniku.
> 
> Mieliśmy jedynie drobny zgrzyt przy ostatnim rozliczeniu ale jak teraz na to patrze z pewnej perspektywy to można o tym zapomnieć.


Zgadzam się w zupełności, p. Janusz to bdb i solidny wykonawca. U Mnie też wykonal stan surowy (z dachem) i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wszystko proste. Obecnie buduje u mojego sąsiada.

----------


## lukasz123

CZARNA nawet BARDZO CZARNA LISTA

SUFIGS TARNóW- SKłAD PSB MRóWKA

kłamią na każdym kroku , nie dotrzymują terminów, gdy już zamówisz to po tobie

nie polecam!!!

----------


## Xoron

BIAŁA LISTA:

-geodeta Grzegorz Stachura ojciec i syn z Rząski 602308680- bardzo solidni i wszystko robia na czas 
-archeolog Marta Połtowicz 660537543 rozsądne ceny i terminowość

- budowa domów wg projektu (przez kilku polecana) firma MONTEX Janusz Kozyra 608417029 - u mnie budowali do stanu surowego, ściany idealne-nie musiałem dopłacać tynkarzom ponieważ ściany były proste. Co ważna nie dzwonią co 5 min, że paczki z gwoździami im brakło  czy coś. Spokojnie mozna pracować podczas budowy. Budowa z nimi to sama przyjemnośc choć do najtańszych juz nie należą.

- tynki wewnętrzne maszynowe Kowalczyk&Kowalczyk Piotr Kowalczyk 501520609 - robią całą wykończeniówkę ale ja sprawdziłem ich tylko w tynkach i dlatego w tym mogę polecić(będa robić wylewki i sufity podwieszane to najwyżej dopiszę jak będzie ok)

-okna Oknoplast Ochmanów producent - maja dobre i zgrane ekipy, reklamacje też rozwiązywane natychmiastowo 

-architekt wnętrz Małgorzata Kurowska 504288424-styl raczej nowoczesny chociaż potrafi zaadaptować elementu które już są. Jak dla mnie boska  :wink: 

CZARNA LISTA:

- bramy Veromex ul. Zakopiańska - solidny sprzedawca ale ekipa montujaca okropna, 3 razy przyjeżdżali z różnymi reklamacjami a i tak listwa nadprożna nie przylega

----------


## _ali_

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> 
> 
> -architekt wnętrz Małgorzata Kurowska 504288424-styl raczej nowoczesny chociaż potrafi zaadaptować elementu które już są. Jak dla mnie boska


napisz coś więcej - jak możesz to poprzyj zdjęciami, projektami

----------


## Xoron

> Napisał Xoron
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> 
> 
> -architekt wnętrz Małgorzata Kurowska 504288424-styl raczej nowoczesny chociaż potrafi zaadaptować elementu które już są. Jak dla mnie boska 
> 
> 
> napisz coś więcej - jak możesz to poprzyj zdjęciami, projektami


właśnie zaczynam wykonywać jej projekty - postaram sie cos pokazac jak zrobia w przyszlym tygodniu sufuty

----------


## anetta_p

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> -geodeta Grzegorz Stachura ojciec i syn z Rząski 602308680- bardzo solidni i wszystko robia na czas


Potwierdzam ta opinie  :smile: 

CZARNA LISTA:

BOMAR 2 na ul. ZAkopianskiej
Wszystko jest dobrze, gdy u nich kupujesz, ale gdy juz zrobisz zakupy wtedy zaczynaja sie problemy. Problemy sa z reklamacjami, z oddaniem czego kolwiek. Magazyn oddalony jest od sklepu o 10km. 2 razy magazynier wydal nie to co trzeba, raz brodzik, a raz inne plytki i oczywiscie po wszystko trzeba jechac na drugi koniec Krakowa.
I platny transport, nawet przy zakupach na kwote powyzej 8000zl.
Jednym slowem - brak porfesjonalizmu!

----------


## Piotr_M

Ponieważ niektórzy mogą być zmuszeni (tak jak ja) do szukania geologa w celu badania geotechnicznego gruntu i sporządzenia opinii to mogę polecić Pana Pawła Różańskiego tel 0691669824. Byłem zmuszony wykonać takie badanie, przez przypadek trafiłem na niego i nie żałuję.

----------


## szczepek

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> -architekt wnętrz Małgorzata Kurowska 504288424-styl raczej nowoczesny chociaż potrafi zaadaptować elementu które już są. Jak dla mnie boska


A projekty tez boskie?
 bo szukam jakiejś pomocy, Jak się wycenia?

----------


## maciekCP

Polecam geologa: Brzozowski (601-414-672)

----------


## kaura

Polecam geodetę- Działa w rejonie Wieliczki, szybko i niedrogo
p.Stanek 502 317 628

----------


## anetta_p

Biała lista:

architekt wnetrz - Michał Głuszak

----------


## Piotr_M

> Biała lista:
> 
> architekt wnetrz - Michał Głuszak



Potrzebny jeszcze mały niuans - namiar na tego architekta wnętrz.

----------


## anetta_p

> Napisał anetta_p
> 
> Biała lista:
> 
> architekt wnetrz - Michał Głuszak
> 
> 
> 
> Potrzebny jeszcze mały niuans - namiar na tego architekta wnętrz.


http://www.interiorstudio.pl/

----------


## malgos2

> http://www.interiorstudio.pl/


To  moze jeszcze jakies fotki wnetrz, ktore robil u Ciebie, lub chociaz wizualizacje, bo tak to brzmi jak reklama...

----------


## anetta_p

Prosze podac adres email na ktory ma wyslac te wizualizacje, poniewaz dom w tym momecie jest 'wykanczany' (a moze fotki z realizacji takze?) . 
Z zalozenia nie pokazuje publicznie zdjec mojego domu.

----------


## Sloneczko

> To  moze jeszcze jakies fotki wnetrz, ktore robil u Ciebie, lub chociaz wizualizacje, bo tak to brzmi jak reklama...


A chcesz fotki moich wnętrz, w których pracował elektryk, wylewkarz itp. na których namiary tu podawałam?

Przecież taka jest zasada Białej (i Czarnej) Listy, by podawać namiary polecające lub przestrzegające.

Może sama skorzystasz?

A jeśli już zabierasz tu głos, masz kogoś godnego polecenia? Poszukuję np. solidnego wykonawcy płotu.

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> To  moze jeszcze jakies fotki wnetrz, ktore robil u Ciebie, lub chociaz wizualizacje, bo tak to brzmi jak reklama...
> 
> 
> A chcesz fotki moich wnętrz, w których pracował elektryk, wylewkarz itp. na których namiary tu podawałam?
> 
> Przecież taka jest zasada Białej (i Czarnej) Listy, by podawać namiary polecające lub przestrzegające.
> ...


Nie chce Twoich, ale w moim dzienniku jest duzo moich, jesli chcesz zobaczyc. Akurat jest roznica miedzy wylewkarzem a architektem wnetrz - tego drugiego ocenia sie wylacznie po wizualizacjach i fotkach. Nie ma sie co denerwowac - juz dostalam wizualizacje i bardzo mi sie podobaja. Jesli ceny tez przystepne to potwierdzam, ze warto. 

Niestety nie buduje domu, mam mieszkanie, wiec nie pomoge w sprawie plotu i wiekszosc moich "fachowcow" juz umiescilam na czarnej liscie. Mam nadzieje umiescic w koncu na bialej ekipe, ktora teraz u mnie pracuje jak tylko skoncza i wszystko bedzie OK. Rozumiem zasady bialej i czarnej listy, jednak byla juz tu taka afera, ze facet sam sie wpisal na biala liste i potwierdzal dobre opinie pod roznymi nickami, a potem sie okazalo, ze to oszust i naciagacz, wiec samo pojawienie sie tutaj nic nie znaczy. Jesli ktos ma tyle postow, ile Ty to akurat mozna miec do niego zaufanie, a jesli mniej to chyba warto zweryfikowac opinie. Wesolych Swiat!

----------


## piotrwiner

Biała lista  -  firma budowlaną z okolic Krakowa. 
Wybudowali mi dom od stanu zero pod tzw klucz z materiałami, ale z tego co wiem to budują i materiałem inwestora, naprawde solidni i godni polecenia a co najważniejsze posiadaja referencje
tel kontaktowy *P. Rafał 604 622 549*

----------


## dada_krk

> Biała lista  -  firma budowlaną z okolic Krakowa. 
> Wybudowali mi dom od stanu zero pod tzw klucz z materiałami, ale z tego co wiem to budują i materiałem inwestora, naprawde solidni i godni polecenia a co najważniejsze posiadaja referencje
> tel kontaktowy *P. Rafał 604 622 549*


Dwa wpisy wszystkie polecaja ekipe budowlana ...

----------


## Szymon_J

> Biała lista  -  firma budowlaną z okolic Krakowa. 
> Wybudowali mi dom od stanu zero pod tzw klucz z materiałami, ale z tego co wiem to budują i materiałem inwestora, naprawde solidni i godni polecenia a co najważniejsze posiadaja referencje
> tel kontaktowy *P. Rafał 604 622 549*


U mnie 3 miesiace robili fundamenty (czesciowe podpiwniczenie, zamiast desek - szalunki systemowe, z zalozenia dzieki szalunkom mialo byc szybciej...). 
Pierwsza warstwe ytonga kladli 2 tygodnie (udalo im sie zrobic 75% pierwszej warstwy). Kolejna ekipa musiala odkuc pustaki - rozjazd scian w stosunku do projektu rzedu 10cm.

----------


## piotrwiner

> Napisał piotrwiner
> 
> Biała lista  -  firma budowlaną z okolic Krakowa. 
> Wybudowali mi dom od stanu zero pod tzw klucz z materiałami, ale z tego co wiem to budują i materiałem inwestora, naprawde solidni i godni polecenia a co najważniejsze posiadaja referencje
> tel kontaktowy *P. Rafał 604 622 549*
> 
> 
> U mnie 3 miesiace robili fundamenty (czesciowe podpiwniczenie, zamiast desek - szalunki systemowe, z zalozenia dzieki szalunkom mialo byc szybciej...). 
> Pierwsza warstwe ytonga kladli 2 tygodnie (udalo im sie zrobic 75% pierwszej warstwy). Kolejna ekipa musiala odkuc pustaki - rozjazd scian w stosunku do projektu rzedu 10cm.


Ja jestem zadowolony  ich poprzednie budowy są sprawdzone, nie wiem która ekipa P Rafała Panu budowała, bo z tego co wiem to ma ich kilka, mi dom stawiali górale z okolic mszany i wystawili go w 2 miesiące

----------


## Szymon_J

> Ja jestem zadowolony  ich poprzednie budowy są sprawdzone, nie wiem która ekipa P Rafała Panu budowała, bo z tego co wiem to ma ich kilka, mi dom stawiali górale z okolic mszany i wystawili go w 2 miesiące


Dla mnie nie ma znaczenia skad jest ekipa. Ja zamawiam usluge u wlasciciela firmy, moga to byc ludzie nawet z drugiego konca Polski, byle robili dobrze i zgodnie z umowa. To wlasciciel odpowiada za jakosc i tempo pracy a nie fakt pochodzenia ekipy.

----------


## ponury63

> Napisał piotrwiner
> 
> Biała lista  -  firma budowlaną z okolic Krakowa. 
> Wybudowali mi dom od stanu zero pod tzw klucz z materiałami, ale z tego co wiem to budują i materiałem inwestora, naprawde solidni i godni polecenia a co najważniejsze posiadaja referencje
> tel kontaktowy *P. Rafał 604 622 549*
> 
> 
> U mnie 3 miesiace robili fundamenty (czesciowe podpiwniczenie, zamiast desek - szalunki systemowe, z zalozenia dzieki szalunkom mialo byc szybciej...). 
> Pierwsza warstwe ytonga kladli 2 tygodnie (udalo im sie zrobic 75% pierwszej warstwy). Kolejna ekipa musiala odkuc pustaki - rozjazd scian w stosunku do projektu rzedu 10cm.


świetna firma  :Lol: 
chyba warto ostrzec potencjalnych klientów przed firmą reklamowaną przez 'piotrwiner', postów: 3 [w tym reklamowych: 3]
oto i firma wraz z kontaktem:



> Jeśli planujesz budowe domu, to bardzo dobrze trafiłeś 
> jesteśmy firmą budowlaną  która  zajmuje się budową domów oraz wielakiego rodzaju instalacjami elektrycznymi i teletechnicznymi na terenie całego kraju, w zakres naszych usłóg wchodza :
> budowa od podstaw
> remonty
> wykończenia
> dekarstwo
> ocieplenia budynków
> wszelkiego rodzaju instalacje elektryczne 
> hydraulika
> ...


>>> http://forum.muratordom.pl/zbudujemy...ska,t93645.htm




> Napisał piotrwiner
> 
> Ja jestem zadowolony  ich poprzednie budowy są sprawdzone, nie wiem która ekipa P Rafała Panu budowała, bo z tego co wiem to ma ich kilka, mi dom stawiali górale z okolic mszany i wystawili go w 2 miesiące
> 
> 
> Dla mnie nie ma znaczenia skad jest ekipa. Ja zamawiam usluge u wlasciciela firmy, moga to byc ludzie nawet z drugiego konca Polski, byle robili dobrze i zgodnie z umowa. To wlasciciel odpowiada za jakosc i tempo pracy a nie fakt pochodzenia ekipy.


może woli tworzyć kolejne nicki w celu oszukiwania Forumowiczów ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik40818.htm
http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik65534.htm
taka ciekawostka >> jedna i druga

----------


## Sloneczko



----------


## Anoleiz

no i proszę... kolejny który się nie nauczył, że zaufania nie buduje się tworząc samemu referencje  :wink: ))

czasem ręce opadają po prostu,   :Mad:

----------


## elatar

Witam forumowiczów z Małopolski. Polecam geodetę z Krakowa pana Bogusława. Rzetelność punktualność i sprawność działania. Nasz dom w Michałowicach p. Bogusław wytyczył idelanie. tel. 607 79 62 94

----------


## mafimata

> Witam forumowiczów z Małopolski. Polecam geodetę z Krakowa pana Bogusława. Rzetelność punktualność i sprawność działania. Nasz dom w Michałowicach p. Bogusław wytyczył idelanie. tel. 607 79 62 94


ooo to "mój" geodeta, którego polecałam na 3 stronie   :big grin:  
czyli kolejny plus na jego koncie   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał elatar
> 
> Witam forumowiczów z Małopolski. Polecam geodetę z Krakowa pana Bogusława. Rzetelność punktualność i sprawność działania. Nasz dom w Michałowicach p. Bogusław wytyczył idelanie. tel. 607 79 62 94
> 
> 
> ooo to "mój" geodeta, którego polecałam na 3 stronie   
> czyli kolejny plus na jego koncie


Co za zbieg okolicznosci! I konta macie zalozone w podobnym czasie! Niesamowite...

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam forumowiczów z Małopolski. Polecam geodetę z Krakowa pana Bogusława. Rzetelność punktualność i sprawność działania. Nasz dom w Michałowicach p. Bogusław wytyczył idelanie. tel. 607 79 62 94


Taa? A po co aż z Krakowa, skoro w Zielonkach jest dwóch znanych i cenionych geodetów, p.Andrzej Poseł (604 616 196) i p. Wójcik (012 636 28 57), i wszyscy z okolicy korzystają z ich usług?

Dziwny ten Twój wpis. Jesteś geodetą? To się po prostu przyznaj! Kręceniem zaufania nie wzbudzisz   :Evil:

----------


## Paweł Czernecki

> Taa? A po co aż z Krakowa, skoro w Zielonkach jest dwóch znanych i cenionych geodetów, p.Andrzej Poseł (604 616 196) i p. Wójcik (012 636 28 57), i wszyscy z okolicy korzystają z ich usług?


O nieprawda. Ja nie korzystałem a w sumie można powiedzieć że jestem z okolicy.
U nas był geodeta ze wsi Marszowiec tel.505317064. Mapka i tyczenie OK a co więcej dość tanio.

----------


## mafimata

> Napisał mafimata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał elatar
> 
> ...


Hmmm
mam wrażenie że zaczyna się popadanie w lekką paranoję i wszędzie szukanie nieuczciwej reklamy
znalazłam w tym watku jeszcze jeden wpis, który tego Pana dotyczy, a forumowiczka, która go dokonała dolaczyła do Forum ...sama sprawdź kiedy

pozostawiam bez dalszego komentarza i pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## anetta_p

BIAŁA LISTA:

Polecam Firme "TERMO-PRODUKT" na ul. Wielickiej. 

Kupowalismy u nich okna drewniane M&S. Okna bardzo ładne i solidne, wszystko na czas, bardzo fachowa Firma od montazu.

tel. 257 04 21, 257 04 22

PS. Sluze zdjeciami okien w swoim domu, jakby ktos podejrzewal mnie o reklame  :wink: .

----------


## czarny_krakow

Polecam wielką ostrożność w kontaktach z firma produkujacą i układającą parkiety stanmar z Wojnicza a dokładnie z miejscowości Wąwóz Szwedzki. Parkiet klasy trzeciej (dąb) ma w tej firmie więcej biela na klepce niż ciemnego dębu, a spora część klepek jest zrobiona w dużej części z kory, służe zdjęciami. Ponadto fachowicy od układania pod moją nieobecność na budowie ułożyli całkiem inny wzór niż było ustalone a potem tłumaczyli że takiego jak ja sobie życzyłem jeszcze nie układali ...Parkiet trzeba było zrywać bo wyglądał fatalnie a panowie wiecej się nie pokazali na budowie a właściciel firmy  Baran (to nazwisko nie epitet) całkowicie nie poczuwa się do winy ponieważ nie podpisał żadnej umowy.
Jeżeli ktos jednak ma ochote na troche emocji to podaje namiary na nich http://www.stanmar-parkiety.com/

Pozdrawiam wszystkich wykańczających i budujących

----------


## jk69

*Bardzo CZARNA LISTA*  :Evil:  

Pan Marcin Starowicz - grasuje na terenach południowych Krakowa - ogłasza się m.in. w Swoszowicach, bo tam mieszka.
Robi dobre wrażenie, daje dobre ceny i terminy, sprząta po sobie.
Na tym się kończy to co dobre.
Twierdzi, że jest fachowcem od malowania, ale nie rozróżnia m.in. kolorów farb, dzięki czemu na białym suficie mam teraz beżowe (kolor ściany) plamy po jego poprawkach. 
Położył mi panele, ale zapomniał o folii pod pianką.
Przykleił wykładzinę - pełno "burchli" z powietrza.
Niestety, dałam się nabrać jego zapewnieniom, że potrafi również pomalować drzwi i zamontować ościeżnice. 
Od tygodnia malujemy i szlifujemy 9 par drzwi, gdyż Pan Starowicz swoim profesjonalizmem spowodował, że zamieniły się w niebezpieczny przedmiot - szorstkie, ostre krawędzie, drzazgi!!! A wystarczyło delikatnie przeszlifować ...

Ale najlepsze jest to, że tak zrobił ościżnice i obróbkę otworów drzwiowych, że nie możemy WYMONTOWAĆ I ZAMONTOWAĆ W NICH DRZWI!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Ot, co znaczy talent!  :Lol:  

Ale wesoło to mi nie jest, bo on miał być ostatnią deską ratunku a stał się gwoździem do trumny naszej przeprowadzki.

----------


## Sloneczko

Zaraz, zaraz i Ty to wszystko odbierałaś i płaciłaś?   :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

http://www.allegro.pl/show_user.php?search=maxmeb

Ciekawe, czy jest to ta sama osoba? Tez handlowal meblami...

Zapraszam, na czarna liste:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/malopolsk...cow,t65420.htm

----------


## jk69

facet był strasznie szybki (to w połowie przyczyna  jego fuszerki) ... zresztą na początku nic nie wskazywało na katastrofę - w stanie "surowym" obróbka otworów drzwiowych wyglądała ok. Drzwi raz pomalowane wydawały mi się chropowate, ale myślałam, że przed drugim malowaniem facet je wyszlifuje. Plamy na ścianach dostrzegłam post factum itd. itd. pieniądze dostał nie za wszystko, ale i tak za dużo...  :Evil:  Mąż wpadł w szał i wyrzucił go w tempie błyskawicznym, zanim na trzeźwo sprawdziliśmy stan rzeczy. Bolesne doświadczenie   :Lol:  - ale dzięki temu, poznajemy uroki stolarki. To całkiem miłe, kontemplacyjne zajęcie ...

----------


## gusianka

Witam wszystkich,
Chciałabym gorąco polecić firmę , która budowała nam dom " pod klucz" . Jest to firma Akord z Krakowa ( biuro mają na Klimeckiego  przy stałej wystawie budowictwa). Budowę zaczęli 22 marca 2007 roku a do gotowego domku wprowadziliśmy się 9 stycznia 2008.Kierownicy budowy  bardzo kompetentni, kulturalni praktycznie od świtu na budowie. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecić.
Agata

----------


## basiekg

> Witam wszystkich,
> Chciałabym gorąco polecić firmę , która budowała nam dom " pod klucz" . Jest to firma Akord z Krakowa ( biuro mają na Klimeckiego  przy stałej wystawie budowictwa). Budowę zaczęli 22 marca 2007 roku a do gotowego domku wprowadziliśmy się 9 stycznia 2008.Kierownicy budowy  bardzo kompetentni, kulturalni praktycznie od świtu na budowie. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecić.
> Agata


Agata a czy moglabys powiedziec jak sie cenią?

----------


## gusianka

Witaj basiekg,
Moze i Akord do tanich firm nie należy , ale złego słowa przez 10 miesięcy budowy nie moge powiedzieć. My z mężem przyjeżdżaliśmy w weekend pooglądać postępy no i na etapie wykończeniówki wspomóc kierowników decyzyjnie. Bardzo pomogli nam od strony projektowej i samego doradztwa. Jakbym miała przeliczyć koszty to m2 wykończonego domu pod klucz to ok 2500 zł.

----------


## Qmpel

Witam
To właśnie oni! * LEWICKI MACIEJ I ANNA*, adres siedziby firmy *Lipińskiego 14/38, Kraków.*
LUDZIE UWAŻAJCIE! Omijać z daleka.Zabierają zaliczkę i tyle ich widzieli. Mają mnóstwo spraw w prokuraturze i wyłudzają pieniądze od kolejnych klientów, aby oddać tym, którzy są wytrwali i zdesperowani. Mało tego! ONI NIE ROBIĄ TYCH MEBLI TYLKO PODZLECAJĄ!!!
MAMY OCHOTĘ POPRZEBIJAĆ IM OPONY, ALE NIE MAJĄ NAWET SAMOCHODU...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## adamaria

Witam.
Do czarnej listy dodam montażystów ze sklepu CLCK (przy Tesco na Kapelance w Krk).
We wrzesniu nie dokończyli montażu paneli, ponieważ nie było jeszcze drzwi wewnętrznych. Prosili o telefon, kiedy będą już zamontowane, obiecali zjawić się wtedy w przeciągu tygodnia. Drzwi zostały zamontowane już w paźdżierniku, ale panowie zjawili się u mnie dopiero w lutym tego roku! Wczesniej oczywiście dzwoniłam kilkakrotnie, interweniowałam w sklepie. W końcu zaszczycili mnie swoją obecnością, tak jak wspomniałam dopiero w lutym. Mało tego jeden z panów powiedział, cytuję: tak jak się umawialiśmy, zwróci nam pani za dojazd.
Nie zwróciłam. A i jeszcze sie okazało, że zabrakło dwóch listew, ktore dopiero zamówili przy mnie, odebralam je już ze sklepu i powiedzialam , że dziękuje za montaz wolę to zrobić sama.

----------


## malgos2

Jeszcze raz prosze w takim razie umiescic faceta na czarnej liscie. Tam wiekszosc ludzi zaglada, a tego watku moga nie znalezc.

----------


## luk__25

Totalnie czarna lista.
Ekipa od wykończeń Krzysztofa Korcyla z Tarnowa. Na początku wszystko pięknie i ładnie. Pracownicy nie piją, nie palą, pracują od rana i niby zero problemów. Robili u nas całe poddasze, tj konstrukcje, wełne, płyty, szpachlowania, sufity na parterze itd... Wszystko było fajnie do momentu, gdy zgłosiłem drobne uwagi do "gładzi" na niektórych ścianach.  Dodam, że wszystkie materiały stosowane były najdroższe i tylko znanych producentów. Robocizna również wysoka. Gdy przedstawiłem swoje uwagi, panowie się obrazili! Zaczęły się do mnie odzywki w stylu "kur... a co?, kur... dla mnie to jest dobrze itd". Gdy poprosiłem, aby wpadli wieczorem przy sztucznym swietle obejrzeli efekty swojej pracy, wpadli w szał, ze "oni kur... nie będą tu przychodzić po ciemku itd!"... sciany, które pojkazywałem im, jako "fale dunaju" uważali za idealne... nie było możliwości rozmowy. Na koniec powiedzieli mi, ze oni "pierd...ą taką robotę gdy ktoś ich sprawdza" i odchodzą :smile: . Powstrzymała ich jedynie wizja niewypłaconych pieniędzy.  Masakra.. ekipa fajna do momentu zwrócenia im uwagi...
Ostrzegam wszystkich.

----------


## jk69

Do *BIAŁEJ listy* chciałam dopisać sklep z farbami i lakierami z sieci KOLOR - sklep mieści się przy Zakopiance vis a vis Castoramy. 
Pracuje tam baaaardzo miły i "informacyjny" Pan, który potrafi doradzić. I chce.
Duży wybór farb różnych firm, mieszalniki itp. Ceny porówywalne z castoramą ale obsługa i asortyment wg mnie duuużo lepsze.

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

biała lista

 - elektryk (włiasnie skończył) Marcin Ciaranek tel. 608 07 26 69. Zrobił tak jak chciałem, kulturalny, zawsze pod telefonem, doradził. Pierwotna cena była dla niego wiążąca a prawdę mówic w trakcie prac dodałem punktów na jakieś 2000 zł.

- Albud - bramy garażowe

- przyłacza wody i kanalizy - Odnowa z niepołomic. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## marcom1

Potwierdzam to co napisał knapciu.Sprawdziłem i zgadzam się.Elektryk doradził,wycenił i wykonał instalacje elektryczną i teletechniczną.Wystawił zaświadczenia i rachunki.Uwzględnił zmiany.Miła atmosfera i profesjonalne podejście do klienta.Polecam.Tel do elektryka 608 529 864.

----------


## utek76

BIAŁA LISTA- Balustrady kute balkonowe- Pan Władysław Guzik www.slusarnia.pl
Ktoś w tym wątku dodał tego Pana do czarnej listy- a u mnie absolutnie biała lista!
Balustrady wykonane idealnie, Pan słowny i punktualny. Ceny też przystępne. Naprawdę nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

----------


## Rysiek650

I kolejny wykonawca z mojej budowy do dopisania na białą listę.
Można powiedzieć że takich wykonawców teraz ze świecą szukać   :big tongue:  
Krótko  :tongue: rofesjonalizm; uczciwość; pracowitość - i to wystarczy za ocenę Pana Czesława który wykonywał u mnie tynki maszynowe .
Polecam Państwu gorąco !!!!

Tynki maszynowe gipsowe 606334740  BIAŁA LISTA !!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

a jakie ceny tych tynków?? a cementowo wapienne też robie? nie wiesz?

----------


## Olisah

Polecam:
wszelkie prace dot. *elektryki*: Krzysiek Braś 888 749 517
Super chlopak, zna sie na tym co robi, poradzil mi wiele fajnych rozwiazan, cena normalna.

*Wod/kan/gaz/co*: 607 555 426. Rowniez super gosc. Bardzo dobry fachowiec wie co robi i potrafi doradzic.

*Elewacja*: Czesław Biel 608 807 193. Szybko i sprawnie, cena ok. Mojej mamie robil tynki 10 lat temu i kolor do tej pory powala z nog, co jakis czas ktos z przejezdnych pyta kto jej robil. Mi tez robil i jestem 100% zadowolona.

Z 2 tyg podam dane tynkarzy i wylewek.

Szukam kogos o fliz. Mam fachowca, ale terminow juz wolnych na ten rok nie ma.
Dzieki

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

fliziarz *idealny* pan Paweł tel. 697 695 309. Pracuje szybko, dokładnie, z "pomyslunkiem",  po robocie posprzątane  :big grin:   jesteśmy bardzo z niego zadowoleni - tym bardziej, że cena nie zwala z nóg, wręcz przeciwnie   :Wink2: 



Niestety fliziarzowi chyba nadmiar klientów przewrócił w głowie   :Evil:  Dopwiedzieliśmy się  od znajomych u których ostatnio robił, że nie skończył prac, mimo umowy ustnej zażądał dużo wyższego wynagrodzenia, a gdy znajomi powołali się na wcześniejsze ustalenia obraził się i zniknął. Grożąc wczesniej, że jak nie zapłacą, to będa mieć "kłopoty"...

----------


## dada_krk

BIALA LISTA:
*
Wieliczka 'MIXBUD' ul. Jedynaka 3
12 289 27 60
*
Dosc duzy sklad budowlany wiec ceny nie wygorowane. Obsluga bez zarzutu. Kupowane materialy mozna  przetrzymac potem przywoza na telefon. Nie mam zadnych zarzutow. Jadac od Krakowa pierwszy skret w prawo (Jak do sklepu Lidle'a) i jakies 1,5 km prosto. Maja tez drobny piasek na szlichte do tynkow!

Dodatkowy plus mozna placic przelewem, przy duzych sumach to wygoda, daja fakture pro-forma i 2 dni na zaplate. Po kilku zakupach mialem towar bez fatygowania sie do sklepu, wszystko na telefon, dostawalem numer faktury i robilem przelew na odpowiednia sume. Towar zawsze byl punktualnie.

Pozdrawiam
dada_krk

----------


## Sloneczko

> Potwierdzam - miałem kontakt z tą firmą przez Allegro. Nie wywiązali się ze wszystkich zobowiązań. Już kilka oszukanych osób kontaktowało się ze mną w ich sprawie.


A z jakiego tytułu?   :ohmy:

----------


## ANDRZEJ12

Bardzo mocno NIE POLECAM super nieomylnego wykonawcy ; PAWEł PASTERNAK z miejscowości STRóżA lub TRZEBóNIA w jego słownictwie nie ma czegoś takiego jak ;termin wykonania ,dotrzymanie umowy, kary umowne,bo jak sam twierdzi,wszyscy mogą mu skoczyć bo i tak nie ma nic na siebie,przestrzegam przed takimi wykonawcami ponieważ realnie i tak niema możliwości wyegzekfowania rękojmi z tytułu budowu domu i wszelkie partactwo budowlane ze strony tego Pana nie będzie poprawione,FACHOWCY z pod budki z piwem, ibliższe  info na maila  [email protected]

----------


## luk__25

Biała lista.
Producent drzwi zewnętrznych firma Klich - Tarnów. Wykonanie i montaż drzwi idealny, brak jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, profesjonalne podejście do klienta i obsługa. 
www.drzwi.net.is.pl

polecam, zdjęcia drzwi zamontowanych u mnie na priv
pozdrowionka

----------


## basiekg

> Biała lista.
> Producent drzwi zewnętrznych firma Klich - Tarnów. Wykonanie i montaż drzwi idealny, brak jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, profesjonalne podejście do klienta i obsługa. 
> www.drzwi.net.is.pl
> 
> polecam, zdjęcia drzwi zamontowanych u mnie na priv
> pozdrowionka


link ktory podales nie działa  :sad:

----------


## ponury63

"czeski błąd" w linku
www.drzwi.is.net.pl

Zakład Obróbki Drewna Rafał Klich 
Zbylitowska Góra k/Tarnowa

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie ciekawi mnie firma meblarska, lecz *Mak Sym*  :smile:  Kim jest, że poszkodowani kontaktują się z nim właśnie?

----------


## Zotka

*Polecam* ekipę od ociepleń i wykończenia elewacji, robią również podbicia dachowe.
Kontakt: p. Mitoń 503 047 050

Panowie pracujący z "głową", potrafiący dobrze doradzić. Chyba najlepsza do tej pory ekipa na mojej budowie pod względem organizacji pracy i kultury.

----------


## mathiasso

no to i ja mogę w końcu coś dodać do listy:
Biała lista:
- więźba dachowa Zabierzów, co prawda termin przesunął się o kilka dni, ale właściciel miły człowiek, cena przystępna i płatność przelewem o podstarczeniu na miejsce: 606-209-959
- stal na zbrojenie, firma Metalkom z Kryspinowa, zawsze na czas i cenowo konkurencyjni 280-64-19

Niedługo będę robił instalacje (wykonawcy polecani na forum) także opisze wszystko co i jak   :cool:

----------


## gosia138

> niestety ale przestrzegam mocno przed firmą "Maritom"s.c. z Laskowej. Moze i tanio ale na pewno daleko od solidności - miesiąc wcześniej złożone zamowienie nie pomogło bo gdy nadszedł termin realizacji firma okazala się całkowicie niepoważna i niekonsekwentna (obiecali a pozniej odwolali). Jesli komuś zależy na terminowosci to radze sie trzymac z daleka od Panów Pławeckich. Dodam jeszcze tyle ze kiedy powiedzialem ze oddaje ich na forum na czarna liste padła odpowiedź "klienci internetowi to tylko 1% naszych klientów"....


kupilam u nich bramy garazowe, wygladaja naprawde porzadnie (czy dobre okaze sie po latach), mozna sie dogadac z cena. w sumie zalatwilam wszystko przez internet, wiec moze sie czegos nauczyli  :smile:

----------


## gosia138

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> Wszelkiego rodzaju pokrycia dachowe, w szczególności dachówka NELSKAMP, systemy kominowe, rynny, rabaty gdy kupuje się komplet na dach, fachowe doradztwo, terminowość i bardzo miła (kobieca   ) obsługa:
> 
> http://www.dacholand.pl/ Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach.


mam troche inne zdanie, na dachowke czekalam blisko 2 miesiace!! miala byc za ok. 2 tygodnie, dobrze ze sie nie spieszylam. Pomogly dopiero codzienne telefony i chec odebrania zaliczki. Pracownicy naprawde przemili, tyle ze albo fax nie dziala, albo jeszcze nie zdazyli odberac towary, albo policzyc....

----------


## Sloneczko

> mam troche inne zdanie, na dachowke czekalam blisko 2 miesiace!! miala byc za ok. 2 tygodnie


Wiem, że sprowadzają *oryginalną* dachówkę z Niemiec, na którą warto poczekać. Jest sezon budowlany, więc nie możesz winić firmy z Gaja za opóźnienia niemieckiej firmy.

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

CZARNA LISTA,
jeszcze raz czarna lista dla KRZYSZTOFA ZIOBRO Z GOLKWIC. Omijajcie go szerokim łukiem. Jak chcecie szczegóły opiszę na priva. Bynajmniej nie ufajcie temu człowiekowi bo to oszust !!! Szkoda słów..........
Potraktowałem go łagodnie we wcześniejszym poscie ale teraz przy tynkach wiem co jest spitolone. WSIO!!! tyle ze jak ktoś się na tym nie zna to .... porażka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosia138

> Napisał gosia138
> 
> mam troche inne zdanie, na dachowke czekalam blisko 2 miesiace!! miala byc za ok. 2 tygodnie
> 
> 
> Wiem, że sprowadzają *oryginalną* dachówkę z Niemiec, na którą warto poczekać. Jest sezon budowlany, więc nie możesz winić firmy z Gaja za opóźnienia niemieckiej firmy.


kupowalam zwykly IBF i mialam chyba 7 razy zmieniany termin dostawy. Ponadto raz poinformowali mnie ze dachowka juz jest, wiec ja jade zaplacic a okazalo sie ze niestety jest .. ale polowa. Na druga czesc musialam dalej czekac.

----------


## Sloneczko

Z tej złej strony na szczęście ich nie poznałam  :smile: 
Ba, nawet wzięli od nas z powrotem niewykorzystane dachówki i rozliczyli się za zniszczone w transporcie.
Nie wiem od czego zależy, takie ich różnorakie podejście do klientów   :Roll:

----------


## olga_j

Godny Polecenia- GŁADŹIE, MALOWANIE , dokładny , wysoka kultura. - Pan Ryszard Motyka. Namiary na PRIV

----------


## kotecek

*CZARNA:*
(bardzo, bardzo czarna!!!   :Evil:  )

*Firma "Pro-San-Instal"* z Nowego Brzeska, inż. Jan Mań z małżonką. 

Złożyliśmy u nich dokumenty potrzebne do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę w listopadzie 2007. Na 1 maja miało być wszystko gotowe, PnB prawomocne, zawiadomienie o rozpoczeciu robót złożone, dziennik budowy pobrany, po czym końcem kwietnia dzwonię do Starostwa i okazuje się, że WNIOSEK O PnB NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE NAWET ZŁOŻONY!!!   :Evil:  

Ponieważ załatwialiśmy to zza granicy, mieli tylko nasz "nadzór" telefoniczny, klamali przez telefon jak z nut, do ostatniej chwili twierdzili, że wniosek jest złożony, że PnB będzie "w przyszłym tygodniu", po czym jak się wydało, próbowali nam wmówic, że nasz wniosek zgubili w Strarostwie!!!!   :Evil:  

Aktualnie próbujemy ich przekonać, aby złożyli łaskawie nasz wniosek, 15.05 lecimy do Polski i jeśłi tego nie zrobia, urwiemy im jaja.

Bardzo odradzam jakiekiolwiek kontakty z tą firmą. W Starostwie mówią, ze nie pierwszy raz mają z nimi problemy, że ludzie dzwonią i sie dopytują. Jest to dla nas nauczka, żeby zawsze, ale to zawsze podpisywać umowę. Najlepiej z porządna karą za zwłokę...

W listopadzie wpisalam nazwe tej firmy w wyszukiwarce na forum i nic nie wyskoczylo. Teraz juz wyskoczy!   :Lol:   Przestrzegam wszystkich!

----------


## budziki

bardzo czarna lista
My tez się dołączamy firma PRO-SAN-INSTAL Z NOWEGO BRZESKA ,niesolidni i kłamia nie ma co, nie dziwne że ten kraj tak wyglada  :Evil:

----------


## dada_krk

> fliziarz *idealny* pan Paweł tel. 697 695 309. Pracuje szybko, dokładnie, z "pomyslunkiem",  po robocie posprzątane   jesteśmy bardzo z niego zadowoleni - tym bardziej, że cena nie zwala z nóg, wręcz przeciwnie


Moze robi dobrze ale zbyt szybka slawa moze zaszkodzic. Odbylem jedno spotkanie po czym pan nie odzwonil jak zapewnial z cenami za wykonczenie.

----------


## Sloneczko

Może zgubił Twój nr telefonu? Nie poddawaj się. On jest dla Ciebie jeden, Ty dla niego jednym z wielu klientów  :smile:

----------


## dada_krk

> Może zgubił Twój nr telefonu? Nie poddawaj się. On jest dla Ciebie jeden, Ty dla niego jednym z wielu klientów


Jeden ?  :smile:  A reszta wyjechala do Irlandii ?  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Ojj, *dada*, w sensie, że Tobie łatwiej zapamiętać jego niż jemu Ciebie.

No chyba, że masz w kajeciku namiary na cały tabun fliziarzy (jak on klientów)  :wink: 

Zadzwoń i przypomnij się, jeśli jest tego wart  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

Sklep internetowy http://www.taniparkiet.pl/, należący do właściciela w Zielonej Górze: http://www.parkiet-bortnowski.pl/.

Poszukiwałam lakieru do podłóg Bona Traffic i znalazłam *najtaniej* właśnie tam. Zamówiłam telefonicznie, bezpośrednio u właściciela - P. Bortnowskiego i następnego dnia lakier miałam w domu   :ohmy:   :smile:

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

*Biała lista* 

Polecamy naszego geodetę. Mieszka w Rącznej pod Krakowem. Pan Artur M. Solidny, niedrogi. Nam robił mapy do celów projektowych i tyczył dom, teściowej wyznaczał punkty graniczne lasu, podczas, gdy inny geodeta stwierdził, że po lesie to on nie będzie chodził. 
Mojemu bratu dokonywał podziału działki. 
Sami mamy go z polecenia, wiec polecamy dalej   :Lol:

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Może ktoś z Grupy Krakowskiej zna dobrego koparkowego. Potrzebny na jutro, bo pan, z którym byliśmy umówieni na dzisiaj nie dojechał, gdyż zepsuła mu  się koparka. Na zachód od Krakowa-gmina Czernichów.

----------


## grzesiek412

Biała lista 

Pan Sylwek godny polcenia wykonawca tarcicy, sprzedawał mi całe drewno na dach, okolo 14m^3 drewna. Tartak znajduje sie w Pcimiu woj Małopolskie.

tel do Pana Sylwka: 606670718

Sprzedał bardzo łądne drewno, cieśle chwalili poza tym daleko mu od "aptekarza" :smile: .

Refleksja: chciałbym dopisać więcej osób na białą listę lecz po wielu rozmowach z osobami polecanymi na tym forum muszę stwierdzić, że Ci z białej listy mocno i szybko ciemnieją, nie dość, że zapominają jak się powinno traktowac potencjalnego zleceniodawcę to jeszcze strasznie przeciągają zamiast odmówić np. z braku czasu. Ach czy My czasem nie psujemy sami sobie wykonawców? dając im więcej pracy chwaląc ich na forum?
Grzesiek

----------


## mathiasso

też czasami niestety odnosze takie wrażenie...
może niektórzy są albo za bardzo chwaleni albo chwaleni nad wyrost...

----------


## dada_krk

> Biała lista 
> Refleksja: chciałbym dopisać więcej osób na białą listę lecz po wielu rozmowach z osobami polecanymi na tym forum muszę stwierdzić, że Ci z białej listy mocno i szybko ciemnieją, nie dość, że zapominają jak się powinno traktowac potencjalnego zleceniodawcę to jeszcze strasznie przeciągają zamiast odmówić np. z braku czasu. Ach czy My czasem nie psujemy sami sobie wykonawców? dając im więcej pracy chwaląc ich na forum?
> Grzesiek


Dokladnie dlatego wszelkie przypadki popsucia sie polecanego fachowca lepiej umiesczac na tej liscie.
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## gzajac

Zdecydowanie mogę polecić wszystkim firmę ROSAL i jej właściciela p. Romka.
http://ruseq.vel.pl/adolf/index_pliki/Page390.htm

Ja trafiłem na nich przez allegro (ryzykując nieco) lecz opłaciło się. Firma ta wykonywała u mnie schody drewniane na konstrukcji drewnianej. Pan Romek 2 razy przyjeżdżał na bezpłatny pomiar (raz zmieniłem koncepcję), zaproponował ciekawe rozwiązanie, na miejscu dokonał całościowej wyceny (wraz z tralkami, balustradami, malowaniem). Montaż został przeprowadzony profesjonalnie, oraz przede wszystkim bardzo czysto i w ustalonym wcześniej terminie.

To jeden z niewielu fachowców, którzy przewinęli się przez moją budowę, a których mogę polecić innym.

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## gzajac

Do sprawdzonych przeze mnie fachowców dopisuję jeszcze firmę NAT-MEBEL i pana Piotrka z Myślenic. 

Wykonywali u mnie meble kuchenne - bardzo profesjonalne podejście, praktyczne rozwiązania, bezpłatny projekt i dokładna wycena. I cena również przystępna. Wszystko dokładnie zmontowane w umówionym terminie.

Można zobaczyć ekspozycję w sklepie firmowym w Myślenicach (ul. Kasprowicza 5). Telefon do p. Piotrka mogę wysłać prywatną wiadomością.

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## Sloneczko

A są gdzieś jakieś zdjęcia mebli które produkują? Poproszę o telefon  :smile:

----------


## gzajac

> A są gdzieś jakieś zdjęcia mebli które produkują? Poproszę o telefon


W necie nie ma strony tej firmy. Jak pisalem maja ekspozycje i sam wlasciciel dysponuje zdjeciami swoich realizacji. Jak znajde czas to wrzuce jakies fotki naszej kuchni. Telefon poszedl na PW.

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## Sloneczko

Dzięki  :smile:  I chętnie zobaczę fotki Twojej kuchni  :smile:  Z jakiego materiału wykonuje meble?

----------


## EWAF

> Napisał Mymyk_KSK
> 
> fliziarz *idealny* pan Paweł tel. 697 695 309. Pracuje szybko, dokładnie, z "pomyslunkiem",  po robocie posprzątane   jesteśmy bardzo z niego zadowoleni - tym bardziej, że cena nie zwala z nóg, wręcz przeciwnie  
> 
> 
> Moze robi dobrze ale zbyt szybka slawa moze zaszkodzic. Odbylem jedno spotkanie po czym pan nie odzwonil jak zapewnial z cenami za wykonczenie.


my tez mielismy ostatnio taki przypadek (tez Paweł, ale wspolni znajomi i latwo bylo go namierzyc) - okazalo sie ze zgubil telefon ale strachu sie najeslismy (wszystko kupione i przygotowane a wykonawcy brak)  :Roll:  [/quote]

----------


## Sloneczko

Kolejny wpis na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ  :smile: 

Internetowy sklep z klamkami i tego typu akcesoriami:
http://www.sparta.com.pl/c/pl/9002/5...rt/klamki.html

Wczoraj poszedł przelew, dzisiaj kurier dostarczył zamówione komplety  :smile:  
Nota bene bardzo ładne i wygodne klamki z serii GAIA z Metal-Budu:

----------


## Szymon_J

> Kolejny wpis na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ 
> 
> Internetowy sklep z klamkami i tego typu akcesoriami:
> http://www.sparta.com.pl/c/pl/9002/5...rt/klamki.html
> 
> Wczoraj poszedł przelew, dzisiaj kurier dostarczył zamówione komplety  
> Nota bene bardzo ładne i wygodne klamki z serii GAIA z Metal-Budu:


Z ciekawosci popatrzylem na ceny - ostatnio kupowalem Syriusza z Metalbudu i jestem prawie pewny (teraz nie mam faktur przy sobie zeby sprawdzic), ze w Hebanie mieli taniej ten model.

----------


## Sloneczko

Rzecz w tym, że w Hebanie nie mieli wszystkich akcesoriów, a klamki tylko z długimi szyldami i zaoferowali sprowadzenie za 14 dni.

Nie mam nic do Hebana. Wręcz przeciwnie. Obsługa tam jest niezwykle miła i chętnie udzielają wszelkich porad, ale klamki chcieliśmy mieć już  :smile:

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

*Biała lista*  *Koparkowy* 

Koparka zakończyła pracę, więc mogę polecić naszego koparkowego, pana Stanisława. 

Pochodzi z Alwernii na zachód od Krakowa. Jego nr tel. 606 406 671. Można powołać się na mojego męża.

----------


## Szymon_J

> Rzecz w tym, że w Hebanie nie mieli wszystkich akcesoriów, a klamki tylko z długimi szyldami i zaoferowali sprowadzenie za 14 dni.
> 
> Nie mam nic do Hebana. Wręcz przeciwnie. Obsługa tam jest niezwykle miła i chętnie udzielają wszelkich porad, ale klamki chcieliśmy mieć już


Ale ja wcale nie chcialem napisac ze "Twoj" sklep jest zly, chcialem napisac to co Ty rowniez stwierdzilas - Heban jest ok, ceny tez ma w porzadku  :smile:  Stoi po prostu troche na uboczu i czesc ludzi o nim zapomina pamietajac tylko o Castoramach, Praktikerach itp.

----------


## EWAF

o Hebanie sie nie zapomina, tylko dostać sie do niego w normalny dzień w normalny sposób graniczy z cudem: brak czasu i korki, korki, korki...

a Casto i sklepy internetowe są czynne prawie non stop

ja w ten sposob polecam zespół sklepów internetowych pod wspólną nazwą 123market: zamawiałam tam i armature i agd i opony i co mogę pochwalić:
moznatowar odebrac samemu w Krakowie bez kosztów przesyłek i zniszczeń przez firmy spedycyjne (zmora w naszym kraju), ceny konkurencyjne po porównaniu kosztów przesyłek

----------


## stuk

Na *czarną* listę:

Firma Natura (okna i drzwi drewniane). Zamówiłem w tej firmie drewniane drzwi wewnętrzne. Nie są to produkty tanie, a w dodatku miałem ich 12 sztuk, w tym 2szt. przesuwne.

Termin realizacji umowy był na połowe października 2007. Drzwi niestety były gotowe i montowane dopiero w styczniu 2008 (ładny poślizg). W dodatku jedne przyszły uszkodzone i w złym wymiarze. Na nowe drzwi trzeba było czekać do maja. Co więcej w styczniu brakowało paru drobiazgów, jak uchwyt w jednych drzwiach, wkładki, dwie klamki były pomylone, brakowało kluczyków do drzwi. Na samą klamkę (firmy hoppe) musiałem czekać 3 tygodnie. Teraz w maju te brakujące drzwi tez przyjechały bez klamki i z innym profilem listew do ościeznicy...

Co do jakości samych drzwi, to biorąc pod uwagę ich wysoką cenę, mogę dać najwyżej 7/10, bo maja parę drobiazgów w lakierze do poprawy w ramach reklamacji, ale przy tej cenie nie powinny mieć nic do zarzucenia.

Generalnie jeśli chcecie kupić drzwi w firmie Natura, to musicie uzbroić się w cierpliwość i unikajcie ich krakowskiego przedstawiciela handlowego Romana K., który 3 tygodnie załatwia klamkę i zawsze ściemnia przez telefon tak, że aż muszę światło włączać.

----------


## brzozii

Chciałam pochwalić bardzo panów, którzy tynkowali nasz dom (mam na myśli ocieplanie i tynkowanie zewnątrz). Jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich pracy. Dom wygląda rewelacyjnie.To ekipa firmy Decor z Trzebini, w której pracuje min. *Pan Grzegorz Glazer* - Za to *WIELKI PLUS*.   :Lol:  
Natomiast, duuużym minusem jest niedotrzymanie terminu pojawienia się ekipy na budowie przez szefa firmy. (kilka miesięcy poślizgu i nie mówię tu tylko o tym że zastała nas zima w trakcie ocieplania). Ale jeśłi komuś to nie przeszkadza... mnie osobiście się to nie podobało.
pozdrawiam 

p.s podaję namiary *http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html*

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

na białą listę wpisuję wykonawców tynków wewnetrznych. Tynki gipsowe gładziutkie jak lustro. Panowie wykonuja także ( a jest ich 3 w ekipie) tynki cementowo wapienne (u mnie kuchni, 2 łazienki oraz suszarnia).

Pozabezpieczali ładnie okna, potem po sobie pozamiatali. Pełna kultura. Bez przekleństw i picia. Zawsze doradzą.  Zawsze odbierali telefon - nawet po wykonanej robocie (a to sie często nie zdarza).
A powyższe dotyczy Pana Żmudy - telefon 772051874.
Mają podobno coś wolnych teminów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

telefon zły podałem. Prawidłowy to 72 20 51 874.
pozd
gb

----------


## bohusz

*Super biała lista*

Firma *ULEK (tel: 512 198 265) z Zabrza*
Firma zajmuje się kompleksowo budową dachów. 

Do mnie na budowę, a konkretnie do przebudowy dachy + nadbudowa, weszli 19 maja. Miejsce budowy to Krzeszowice.
Aktualnie jestem z nich bardzo zadowolony. Będe w miarę postępu prac na bierząco relacjonował.



W razie dodatkowych pytań, gdzie jest budowa, czyli gdzie można zobaczyć efekty pracy proszę pisać do mnie na PW.

Pozdrawiam

*Stan dachu przed robotami.*
_strona południowa:_


_strona północna_

----------


## Sloneczko

To nie tak. Podajesz namiary na chwaloną firmę od razu, albo czekasz aż skończą. 
Nie ma tu miejsca na bieżące relacje.

Załóż Dziennik Budowy, a chętnie tam zaglądnę  :smile:

----------


## GrzesiekKraków

zgadza się NIe chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca. POczekaj jak skończą a najlepiej z miesiac dwa po zakończeniu prac i wejsćiu kolejnej ekipy. Wiele spraw się wtedy wyjaśnia. NIe zawsze białe okazuje się na końcu białe.

----------


## malgos2

> zgadza się NIe chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca. POczekaj jak skończą a najlepiej z miesiac dwa po zakończeniu prac i wejsćiu kolejnej ekipy. Wiele spraw się wtedy wyjaśnia. NIe zawsze białe okazuje się na końcu białe.


Szczegolnie jak przychodzi do placenia.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## bohusz

Co do płacenia to myślę, że takie sprawy załatwia się przed wpuszczeniem firmy na dom. Następnej firmy już nie będzie, no moze elektryk z uprawnieniami i rozumem, ale to dla udzielenia sugesti.

Faktycznie może to i racja, nie polecać, przed zakończeniem prac. Ale już tak zycie jest ustawione, że albo ktoś nam przypadnie do gustu, albo nie przypadnie...

Sam dorabiam w wykończeniówce i remontach, to samo można mówić o inwestorach (zleceniodawcach) Są tacy inwestorzy, że po wstępnych ogledzinach nie podejmuje się remontu, lub strzelam cenę bardzo wysoką "dla odstraszenia"

Firm które ogladały budowę u mnie, w celu okreslenia swojej ceny wykonastwa było w maju chyba z pietnaście. Rozpietość cen (kosztorysów) od 20 000 do 65 000 za ta sama robote...
Wiem jedno z doświadczenia, że najmniejsze ceny były od firm które same kosztorysowały i potem same wykonują zlecenie. Bez biurokracji i pośredników, ale to jest oczywiste i normalne.

Akurat ich wybrałem. No ale dajmy czas czasowi, ale do czasu... okaże się w praniu...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maniowka

a ja polecam w okolicach nowego targu suuuuper elektryka -604 605 052,
tanio i  fachowo  zrobił inteligentny dom

----------


## labas1

O , czyżby ktoś z Maniów , Krościenko pozdrawia .  :big grin:

----------


## progect

Muszę na już, na wczoraj zrobic niezaplanowany remont łazienki.
Po prostu zalewam sąsiada, mimo kilkakrotnych napraw. Potrzebna jest wymiana starych rur. Wiąże się to z kuciem ścian i posadzki 
Hydraulika mam, ale potrzebuję kogoś, kto zrobi mi całą resztę i jednocześnie nie zedrze ze mnie skóry.
Kogoś kto potrafi:
- położyc flizy
- osadzic wannę, umywalkę i podwieszany kibelek/instalacje będą/
- przesunie kontakty
- zrobi blat i szafkę pod umywalką

Czy znacie kogoś takiego?

----------


## mnichw

Czarna lista 

Firma sprzedajaca okna, z Krakowa - BM&Partner. Zamontowali okna lukowe, zapiankowali i zakazali otwierania. Po otwarciu okazalo sie, ze otwieraja sie w 70%. Telefon do wlascicielki Pani Boguslawy Matoń i dowiedzialam sie, ze:
a) sami kazalismy tak zamontowac
b) ona nie moze odpowiadac za nasz brak rozumu
c) jak myslimy ze uzna nasza reklamacje to jestesmy w bledzie
d) montazysta montuje jak mu klient dyktuje, my sie mamy na tym znac
e) nie ma czasu na glupie rozmowy ze mna.

Sprawe zglosze do rzecznika praw kosmumenta, bo w dodatki okazalo sie ze okno tarasowe jest zle wymierzone na dlugosc. Omijajcie BM&Partner z daleka jesli nie chcecie sie dowiedziec ze jestescie durniami, bo nie znacie sie na montazu okien.

----------


## MoniSG

mnie to juz nic nie zdziwi   :Confused:  
Sprawa moich drzwi zew. *KMW Format*, zakupionych w Firmie *EBRO* przy *Zakopiańskiej 56*, nadal jest nie rozwiązana. Na drzwiach nadal pojawiaja sie w czasie wilgotnych okresów plamy i przebarwienia, był 2 razy gosc - specjalista od farb, przysłany z fabryki KMW Format i stwierdzil, ze plamy zejda, ale czy za miesiac czy za rok to juz nie umie powiedziec. Dodatkowo na drzwiach sa cieniowania, otworki po wżerach robaków. Dzwonie do wlasciciela fabryki KMW Format i slysze, ze "i tak mi tych drzwi nie wymieni".

----------


## joamor

Ja dla odmiany serdecznie polecam Salon Firmowy Jezierskiego z Nowego Targu. Trochę daleko od Krakowa, a jednak nie przeszkodziło to firmie wzorowo wywiązać się z zamówienia na okna z montażem na północ od Krakowa. Do tego cenowo oferta wypadła dużo korzystniej niż oferowali krakowscy czy katowiccy przedstawiciele Jezierskiego (o 6 tys. taniej od najdroższej oferty z Krakowa  :ohmy:  ) Na dodatek zarówno szef jak i montażyści to młodzi, sympatyczni i kontaktowi ludzie co niestety rzadko się zdarza w branży budowlanej.

----------


## szczepek

No i zakończyły się u mnie gładzie/ malowanie/ regipsy/ zakładanie halogenków czyli innymi słowy roboty wykończeniowe

Czas na wystawienie oceny.  :Smile: 

BIAŁA LISTA

ponieważ to była ostatnia duża rzecz przed wprowadzeniem długo szukałem ekipy. ale musze przyznąc ze sa naprawdę świetni.
dokładni, staranni. posprzątali po sobie - odkurzyli po robieniu gładzi  :Smile: ))

no i grzeczni. po prostu grzeczni. 
nawet na papierosa wychodzili na zewnątrz  :Smile: 

aż trudno mi było uwierzyć że wreszcie można coś zrobić lepiej niż człowiek tego oczekiwał. dlatego ta pochwała im się należy. Przebili nawet poprzednich karton gipsiarzy których miałem.

namiary:* DAREK SWOBODZIAN z ekipą . tel: 604425699*
 u mnie robili tak jak napisałem: *gładzie/ malowanie/ regipsy/ zakładanie halogenków* a i ceną mile zaskoczyli ... az trudno uwierzyć nie?

jakby coś powołujcie się na szczepańskiego.

----------


## Sloneczko

Przepraszam za OT, ale jak miło czyta się takie wpisy!  :smile:

----------


## niezapominajki

witam i od razu przestrzegam przed wykonawcą EDWARD ŁASAK z Krakowa i okolic.Niezrównowazony emocjonalnie pan,który zostawił mnie z otwartymi fundamentami na cały tydzien po tym jak otrzymał dodatkową fuchę.Jego jedynym argumentem było tłumaczenie ,ze potrzebuje wiecej pieniędzy.Dodam,ze otrzymał spora zaliczkę.

----------


## Nefer

> Dodam,ze otrzymał spora zaliczkę.


I to był błąd. Ale człowiek uczy się całe życie  :smile:

----------


## niezapominajki

sprytnie mnie podszedł,bo maił bardzo pokrną minke, prosił o zrozumienie tłumaczac ze na innej budowie ktos mu nie zapłacił. Powiedział ze jak dam mu pieniadze teraz i  tyle ile chce to drugi etap prac wykona zupełnie bez zaliczek i ze nawet :smile:   :Confused:

----------


## niezapominajki

Witam serdecznie
Chciałabym przestrzec przed ekipą budowlaną z okolic Krakowa.
Czarna lista:
EDWARD ŁASAK-zostawił mnie z otwartymi fundamentami,gdy tylko otrzymał dodatkową fuchę pod pretekstem ,ze powinnam mu płacic z góry za wykonana prace.Ponadto jest niezrównoważony emocjonalnie, drogi,leniwy,nie potrafi obliczyc ilosci danego materiału na powierzchnię.Jest chodzącą krową która duzo ryczy a mało mleka daje.Brrr

----------


## niezapominajki

Witam i podaję namiary na Złotą Rączkę i naprawdę dobrego fachowca,który kilkanascie lat przepracował w Niemczech.Jest dobrym koordynatorem budowy,bardzo dokładnie robi wykonczenia,ma wyobraznie,dba o optymalizacje kosztów i jest hmm..nie moge powiedziec ze tani,ale na pewno nie drogi.
Waldemar Mazurkiewicz0504257040

----------


## mariuszmg

Witam

*Biała Lista:

Pan Paweł 606 500 191 (płytki - schody, łazienki, tarasy itp)

Pan Adam 696 758 410 (kamień naturalny - ogrodzenia, posadzki itp, płytki)

Polecam jestem bardzo zadowolony - praca wykonana naprawdę solidnie.*

----------


## dada_krk

> Witam i podaję namiary na Złotą Rączkę i naprawdę dobrego fachowca,który kilkanascie lat przepracował w Niemczech.Jest dobrym koordynatorem budowy,bardzo dokładnie robi wykonczenia,ma wyobraznie,dba o optymalizacje kosztów i jest hmm..nie moge powiedziec ze tani,ale na pewno nie drogi.
> Waldemar Mazurkiewicz0504257040


Zaciekawily mnie 2 ostatnie maile od razu po fundamentach wykanczales ?!!  :smile:

----------


## inwestor2007

Witam,

Zdecydownie odradzam wszystkim budującym usługi firmy *ABIL p. Bogdan Lignar*.  Robili u mnie wylewki, tynki i regipsy. Praktycznie niczego nie zrobili dobrze, ale wylewki to prawdziwa KATASTROFA i bez zrobienia wylewek poziomujacych nic nie dalo się na nich położyć.

Po zgłoszeniu moich uwag telefonicznie i uzyskaniu zapewnien że usterka będzie usunieta, więcej razy do p. Lignara dodzwonic mi się nie udało ...

Zyczę sukcesow i cierpilwosci  :Wink2:

----------


## pam

Biała lista

Wszytkim, którzy myślą o zakupie okien Avante, polecam salon sprzedaży OKNA-KOSIM z Kluczy. Naprawdę kupować okna w tym salonie to sama przyjemność. Handlują jeszcze drzwiami, bramami itp.
Posiadają również kilka salonów w innych miastach na Śląsku. Reszta na stronie.


http://www.okna-kosim.pl/

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

*Wszechstronna*, rodzinna ekipa budowlana z własnym noclegiem w przyczepach kempingowych, solidni, uczciwi, fachowi.

Murują, tynkują, robią wylewki, podbitkę, dach, zakładają drzwi, malują... i wciąż są pełni humoru  :smile: 

Nie wymagają żywienia (kawę owszem i piwko po pracy  :wink: )

Aktualnie wolni od końca lipca.

Tel. P. Krzysiu *887 872 413*

Polecam ich z najczystszym sumieniem  :smile:

----------


## depp

Witam ,podsumowanie po zakończeniu etapu stanu surowego.

CZARNA LISTA :
Biuro projektów " Dom dla ciebie" z ulicy Kościuszki w Krakowie.
Największy błąd jaki popełniłem całkowity brak kompetencji i wiedzy przez Panią która tam obsługuje. Z ich winy przygotowanie papierów trwało zamiast tak jak obiecywali do 3 miesięcy to około 7 miesięcy i to czas do momentu złożenia dokumentów do architektury gdzie następnie okazało się że są takie braki że składali je dwa razy. Poziom i umiejętność doradzenia zerowy jakby pierwszy raz to robili musiałem interweniować chyba z 30 razy aby w końcu złożyć dokumenty do pozwolenia na budowę a pieniądze za to niemałe wzięli. Reasumując tragedia. 
Następna firma to Pan od szamb ogłasza się w skotnikach przy składzie budowlanym PSB jego telefon jest napisany na betonowych szambach więcej info na email.
i ostania firma która zalazła za skure to " Dach Centrum" z Zawiłej.
Jak do tej pory czytałem kilka dobrych opini na tym forum o nich w moim przypadku to całkowita odwrotność jak chodzi o obsługę ,kompetencje osób tam pracujących i podejście do klienta .Odradzam stanowczo.


BIAŁA LISTA:
Pan Madeja już wcześniej tu polecany ,budował mi cały stan surowy z dachem i kilkoma innymi rzeczami. Po prostu super robili szybko dokładnie skończyli przed terminem ustalonym w umowie , naprawdę tanio ,a mój kierownik budowy był zaskoczony taką dbałością o jakość wykonania POLECAM GORĄCO.

Skład budowlany STC-2 w Skainie koło przejazdu kolejowego. Super ceny ,super obsługa ,wszystko zawsze na czas i po uzgodnionej cenie ,przechowywali mi materiały 4 miesiące Bardzo Polecam 

Biuro geodezyjne "Geoprzem" ze Skawiny przy elektrowni ,szybko ,solidnie i bez problemu.

Na razie tyle jutro dodam nowych białych i czarnych..

----------


## EWAF

pomocy !!!
Szukam pilnie kogoś dobrego do położenia płytek (fliz   :Roll:  )
wykruszył się nam gość (wspomniany Paweł - nie odbiera telefonów) a wszystko czeka.... 
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dada_krk

> pomocy !!!
> Szukam pilnie kogoś dobrego do położenia płytek (fliz   )
> wykruszył się nam gość (wspomniany Paweł - nie odbiera telefonów) a wszystko czeka....


Coz EWAF moge tylko wspolczuc, przypomne ze wpisalem nierzetelne zachowanie tego pana, a jedna z forumowiczek nie widziala w tym  nic dziwnego ...
Moi maja terminy juz na pazdziernik.
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał EWAF
> 
> pomocy !!!
> Szukam pilnie kogoś dobrego do położenia płytek (fliz   )
> wykruszył się nam gość (wspomniany Paweł - nie odbiera telefonów) a wszystko czeka.... 
>    
> 
> 
> Coz EWAF moge tylko wspolczuc, przypomne ze wpisalem nierzetelne zachowanie tego pana, a jedna z forumowiczek nie widziala w tym  nic dziwnego ...
> ...



No i my niestety "sparzyliśmy" się na - polecanym przez nas!!! - Pawle   :Evil:   W zeszłym roku u nas robił - bajka.. W tym roku, wiosną robił - równiez bajka... byliśmy (i - robota - wciąz jesteśmy) zachwyceni... Ale ostatnio robił u znajomych i...cóz... chyba mu się "tu i ówdzie" poprzewracało   :Evil:   może od nadmiaru klientów   :Evil:  bo nie dość że nie skończyl tam roboty to jeszcze się awanturował że za mało mu płaca ! No i głupia sytuacja - nam wstyd, że poleciliśmy gościa   :oops:   a znajomi - cóż z tego, że maja pieknie zrobione, jak tylko połowę...

----------


## EWAF

mam nadzieję, że mówimy o innych Pawłach: ja pisałam że mój tez ma imię Paweł i nie odbiera telefonów jak u dada_krk - wtedy jednak jeszcze zginął mu telefon i dlatego nie odbierał;
no a teraz wykrakałam - ani widu ani słychu ale cały czas się łudze że to inny P. chociaż jego ulubionym słówkiem jest "wszystko bajka" - czyli bez problemu

----------


## knapciu

Potwierdzam - Pan Jozek ze swoim kolega pracowali i u nas - POLECAM!

Przemek

BIAŁA LISTA:

Zbigniew Blak, 603 166 263 - instalacje elektryczne, odgromowe. Bardzo dobrze się z nim współpracowało i do wykonania nie mam zastrzeżeń.[/quote]

- Pan Blak ma drugi plusik - robil nam przylacz do domu, ktorego nikt nie chcial sie podjac  :smile: 

i kolejni na biala liste:
- fliziarz, tynkarz - P. Jozek 695 399 530 - rewelacja!!!![/quote]

----------


## mathiasso

do białej listy dodaje Oknoplus, a dokładnie przedstawiciela z ulicy Gabrieli Zapolskiej, grupa montujaca też super goście, objaśnili wszystko po zamontowaniu, uwinęli się w 5 godzin i okna jak malowane   :big grin:

----------


## ewazych

Czy ktokolwiek slyszał cokolwiek na temat Janusza Guzika i jego firmy "Daremny trud" z Zawoji? POMOCY  :ohmy:

----------


## madd

Nazwa firmy super   :Lol:

----------


## ewazych

HEHEHE przerażający  :smile:

----------


## edit-blondi

a ja z czystm sumieniem moge polecić firmę "Drwalnik"
www.drwalnik.pl

robili u mnie drzwi wejściowe i parapety. Wszystko na wysokim poziomie. Ekipa, fachowa, miła i ma jeszcze jedną super zaletę. SPRZĄTA PO SOBIE!!!  Niestety jest to jeszcze rzadkością a powinno być standardem każdej ekipy.
Drzwi i parapety można zobaczyć w moim albumie.  :Wink2:

----------


## pw122

poszukuje ekipy na dach miedziany

----------


## Sloneczko

> poszukuje ekipy na dach miedziany


A "niech będzie pochwalony" (znaczy: witajcie) przy debiucie na forum, to gdzie?  :wink:

----------


## redpradnik

Polecam Geodete Pana Krzysztofa - aktualnie skończyliśmy podział działki , jesteśśmy w trakcie rysowania mapy 1:500 a następnie będziemy robić tyczenie - jak otrzymam Pnb.

Konkretny , rzeczowy , terminowy i cenowo konkurencyjny.

Działa na terenie Krakowa i okolic

tel kont 505 936 984

----------


## Łukasz kraków

Korzystał ktoś z usług stolarza z kalwarii Pan Jacek Płaczek robi kuchnie na zamówienie!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Korzystał ktoś z usług stolarza z kalwarii Pan Jacek Płaczek robi kuchnie na zamówienie!


nie daliśmy rady skorzystać   :Wink2:  miał przygotować wstępną ofertę i przyjechac na "wizję lokalną" - ale słuch o nim zaginął   :Wink2:

----------


## gosia138

to juz kolejni do bialej listy:

- Dach - p. Weglarz z okolic Myslenic/Wisniowej - 691 920 060; do góralskiego gadania juz sie przyzwyczailam, wiec to mnie nie rusza (dom skoczony, garaz tez prawie). Dach zrobiony naprawde przyzwoicie i cena tez OK (ok. 45 PLN /m2).

----------


## tuuska1

Biała lista
Bud-Mar pan Marek , bardzo fachowo, dokładnie(do znudzenia poprawki),
u mnie to suche tynki, malowanie ,gładzie, takie dziwne roboty które nie wiadomo komu zlecić np, montaż drzwi, zakładanie lamp , karniszy, różne przeróbki. Facet ma naprawdę cierpliwość (inni nie mieli). Ogólnie polecam , najblizszy remont zlecę właśnie jego firmie (terminy ma jednak odległe- paskudna wada).

----------


## tuuska1

acha , jeszcze tel.  602 46 44 89 Pan Marek

----------


## mathiasso

ja również mogę po raz kolejny dać wpis na białą listę.
polecany już tutaj (stąd wziąłem namiar) elektryk Marcin Ciaranek, super gość, bardzo sympatyczny a robota perfekcyjna i ceny przyzwoite tel. 608-072-669
zdecydowanie polecam

----------


## Blutka

> ja również mogę po raz kolejny dać wpis na białą listę.
> polecany już tutaj (stąd wziąłem namiar) elektryk Marcin Ciaranek, super gość, bardzo sympatyczny a robota perfekcyjna i ceny przyzwoite tel. 608-072-669
> zdecydowanie polecam


Kładzie instalacje? Ma uprawnienia i może zrobić projekt przyłącza (bo chyba takowy trzeba mieć, nie?)?

----------


## pulkovnica

Witam wszystkich,

przeczytałam calutki wątek i trafiłam na polecaną firmę parkieciarską Grodex. A czy ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenia z jakąś inną firmą w Krakowie? Może z Centrum Parkieciarza (http://www.centrumparkieciarza.pl/)? Jeśli tak, to kwalifikują się na białą czy czarną listę?

pozdrawiam,
pulkovnica

----------


## mathiasso

no i kolejni na białą jak śnieg listę, Panowie tynkarze, już tutaj polecani, tynki rzeczywiście gładkie i raczej nie trzeba gładzi, uwinęli się raz dwa. tel 722-051-874

a co do elelktryka, to myśle że ma wszystkie potrzebne papiery, bo u mnie robił też przyłącz po działce, czyli od domu do ogrodzenia (ok 100m).

teraz czas na wylewkarzy, też tutaj polecanych, zobaczymy jak się sprawdzą. Jak na razie polecenia z tej listy wypaliły w 100%.   :big grin:

----------


## gruszkamg

Witam! Poszukuję osoby, która miała lub ma kłopoty z firmą Star-Mar, w celu zjednoczenia sił. Jest to firma świadcząca usługi ogólnobudowlane, w tym elewacje. Właściciel to p. Mariusz.

----------


## gruszkamg

Witam! Poszukuję osoby, która miała lub ma kłopoty z firmą Star-Mar, w celu zjednoczenia sił. Jest to firma świadcząca usługi ogólnobudowlane, w tym elewacje. Właściciel to p. Mariusz.
Kontakt przez priv.

----------


## lilunia

Na białą listę !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
CIEŚLA I DEKARZ w jednej osobie. Porządnie wykonał mi dach. Wszystko równiutko, solidnie, estetycznie i nie drogo. Dach mam skręcany, brzegi dachu ładnie okute, krokwie ładnie wyrzeźbione i heblowane. Naprawdę polecam. MOże później zamieszczę zdjęcie.  
*Pan JANUS z miejscowości Grabie/małopolskie. Tel. 880 489 899*

----------


## pati25

Biała lista -Paweł Ryś 509121513.Stany surowe .Szybko i sprawnie .100% zadowolenia !

----------


## pam

> no i kolejni na białą jak śnieg listę, Panowie tynkarze, już tutaj polecani, tynki rzeczywiście gładkie i raczej nie trzeba gładzi, uwinęli się raz dwa. tel 722-051-874
> 
> a co do elelktryka, to myśle że ma wszystkie potrzebne papiery, bo u mnie robił też przyłącz po działce, czyli od domu do ogrodzenia (ok 100m).
> 
> teraz czas na wylewkarzy, też tutaj polecanych, zobaczymy jak się sprawdzą. Jak na razie polecenia z tej listy wypaliły w 100%.


A te tynki to ręczne czy maszynowe. I oczywiście ile za mkw.

----------


## mathiasso

> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> no i kolejni na białą jak śnieg listę, Panowie tynkarze, już tutaj polecani, tynki rzeczywiście gładkie i raczej nie trzeba gładzi, uwinęli się raz dwa. tel 722-051-874
> 
> a co do elelktryka, to myśle że ma wszystkie potrzebne papiery, bo u mnie robił też przyłącz po działce, czyli od domu do ogrodzenia (ok 100m).
> 
> teraz czas na wylewkarzy, też tutaj polecanych, zobaczymy jak się sprawdzą. Jak na razie polecenia z tej listy wypaliły w 100%.  
> 
> 
> A te tynki to ręczne czy maszynowe. I oczywiście ile za mkw.


poszło na prive

----------


## Emer

> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> A te tynki to ręczne czy maszynowe. I oczywiście ile za mkw.
> 
> 
> poszło na prive


Czy ja też mogę prosić o taką informację?
Z góry dzięki  :smile:

----------


## mathiasso

a niech tam   :big grin:  
napisze w takim razie tutaj, dla zadowolenia wszystkich   :big grin:  
tynki oczywiście maszynowe, ja dostałem cene: 25 za gipsowe i 26 za cem-wap, oczywiście na gotowo z materiałem. Ale dużo zależy jakie są ściany.

----------


## jagolak

zdecydowanie czarna lista firma STAŃKO usługi koparki z Wróblowic, facet niesłowny jak się umawia nie przyjeża....,

----------


## hybris

planujesz "pozew zbiorowy" czy szukasz chętnych do zrzucenia się na prezent, jako dar wdzięczności za usługi?  :wink:

----------


## Sloneczko

CZARNO o Bel-Polu na Dobrego Pasterza:
http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/72,2.html?f=61&w=83085884

Znalazłam, to wklejam. Wpis wygląda na wiarygodny.

----------


## EWAF

> CZARNO o Bel-Polu na Dobrego Pasterza:
> http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/72,2.html?f=61&w=83085884
> 
> Znalazłam, to wklejam. Wpis wygląda na wiarygodny.


POTWIERDZAM, byłam i traktują " z buta" tacy "mili" a nawet niestarzy panowie. Niestety handlować trzeba umieć

----------


## Ewa_Radek

> Napisał Notoco
> 
> DOdam do Bialej listy
> Firma Gamp System
> P. Zub  0602 33 10 80
> 
> Wlasciciel ma upr Kier budowy
> 
> Wykonali mi fundamenty - z wszystkimi moimi "ale, i to  i tamto i moze to  "   
> ...



ja się dołączam do BARDZO POZYTYWNYCH opinii o tej firmie. U mnie również wszystko zrobione w terminie, super solidnie, uczciwie. W ogóle nie trzeba było pilnować robotników, wiedzą, co i kiedy robić, żadnej bumelki, dni wolnych itp. Porządek na budowie aż szokujący. Wszystko mamy równiutkie, naprawdę super. Nie jestem w stanie wymyślić nic na minus. Aha - robili nam stan surowy otwarty - z ich materiałami, więc nie interesowało nas nic, poza oczywiście cotygodniowymi wizytami w celu obejrzenia tego, co "urosło"

----------


## miciu

Cholera, skąd ja to znam???  :Mad:   Nasze fundamenty wyglądały jeszcze gorzej   :Evil:   bo pseudo wykonawca miał inną robotę i nie było go półtora miesiąca  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  . Skończyliśmy sami, malowanie dysperbitem, zasypka, lanie chudziaka.  Umówiliśmy się wcześniej, że będzie wykonywał SSO. Chcieliśmy podpisać umowę na dalsze prace tj. SSO, który miał być zrobiony do końca tego roku - wykonawca stwierdził, że nie będzie dalej budował, a my mamy mu zapłacić za wymurowanie ścian fundamentowych z ociepleniem taką sumę  jaką żada bo tyle bierze za metr roboty i wogóle to jesteśmy wredni a on biedny i wykorzystany został, bo przecież się nie rozdwoi ( budowę zleciliśmy mu rok temu, twierdził, że taką chatkę to on stawia z palcem w dupie 2 m-ce ) I teraz to my zostaliśmy z palcem w dupie - stan zero budował 4 m-ce; a w tej chwili znależć ekipę, która zacznie pracę od zaraz, to naprawdę graniczy z cudem  :ohmy:   NIGDY WIĘCEJ ŻADNYCH ZNAJOMKÓW.

----------


## niezapominajki

Po wielu perypetiach i  trzech nieudanych próbach znalezienia normalnej ekipy  budowlanej znalazłam taką,która dała mi więcej niż oczekiwałam!Odpowiedzialni,kreatywni,bardzo dokładni,elastyczni cenowo,czyści,skrupulatni no i z nastawieniem na specjalizacje,czyli jak cieśla to fachowiec a nie ktoś koło cieśli stał..hihi a jak hydraulik to z uprawnieniami...same superlatywy!!!Mój architekt powiedział,że on sam nie byłby w stanie polecić mi lepszej ekipy z całej małopolski!A ja ich sciągnełam z Lubina z polecenia znajomego.  Tak im sie spodobało w Krakowie,ze chcą zostać na stałe hihi.
Polecam zatem ekipę Artura Morawskiego tel.518028120.Wybudują,zaadaptują,wykończą, doradzą i nawet jeden z ekipy przymierza się do produkcji mebli na wymiar.Ekipa do niedawna pracowała wyłącznie w Niemczech.pozdrawiam

----------


## EWAF

a ja mogę przestrzec przed panem Pawłem z Iwanowic: kładzie z ojcem płytki (ojciec w porządku), poleca sie także do poddaszy (ale robi to inna ekipa - on tylko wpada na chwilkę), co mu zarzucam?
-nie odbiera w ogóle telefonów (oczywiście oprócz tego pierwszego przy pierwszym kontakcie),
-nie pojawia się na umówione terminy.
-zrobił nam poddasze do którego zużył określoną ilośc folii ale wełny doliczył o kilka bali za dużo a pieniążki policzył sobie jak za wyrobienie całej wełny. Miał nam robic jeszcze łazienki więc po dokładnym przeliczeniu upomnieliśmy sie o nadpłate i miał doliczyc do łazienek. Miał miec chwile przerwy i potem zrobic nam te nieszczęsne łazienki - od tej chwili zniknął.  :cry:  
Jak pisałam brak reakcji na telefony, w domu go nigdy nie ma...
A wydawał się taki super, wszystko dla niego było "bajka"   :Evil:  (ulubione powiedzonko, bardzo charakterystyczne   :Lol:  )

jestem zła i mysle ze kiedys ktoś tez mu tak zrobi

----------


## Sloneczko

O tym Pawle, który powiada "bajka", a nie wykonuje zleconych zadań, jest tu już kilka czarnych wpisów.
Jak to się dzieje, że wciąż znajdują się ludzie którzy go zatrudniają, a potem narzekają...

----------


## OGC

> Jak to się dzieje, że wciąż znajdują się ludzie którzy go zatrudniają, a potem narzekają...


Bo wpisy z tego wątku należałoby wrzucić do jakiegoś malutkiego programu bazodanowego. On pozwalałby filtrować listę wprowadzonych wykonawców wg branż, usług i wtedy by było wszystko wiadomo. Przeszukiwanie naszego wątku o wykonawcach jest trudne, a poza tym informacje w nim zawarte są "nieuczesane".

----------


## EWAF

o Pawle ja juz wczesniej pisalam ale pytanie czy tez wczesniej przez kogos wspominany Paweł to ten sam człowiek? Musze sie dowiedziec jego nazwiska...., bo to był polecony przez znajomych   :Roll:  
Podalam tez miejscowosc dla lepszego okreslenia.

----------


## Blutka

Ja sobie wrzuciłam dane do exela.   :cool:  Spędziłam nad tym cały dzień, ale teraz jak szukam kogoś, to zaczynam od mojej listy. Tylko że speca od kominka nadal nie mam żadnego.   :Mad:

----------


## dada_krk

> o Pawle ja juz wczesniej pisalam ale pytanie czy tez wczesniej przez kogos wspominany Paweł to ten sam człowiek? Musze sie dowiedziec jego nazwiska...., bo to był polecony przez znajomych   
> Podalam tez miejscowosc dla lepszego okreslenia.


A czy z nikim nie podpisujecie umowy, chocby takiej w ktorej sa zawarte ceny za wykonianie ? Wtedy spokojnie mozna podac imie i nazwisko.
dada_krk

----------


## mijas

> Po wielu perypetiach i  trzech nieudanych próbach znalezienia normalnej ekipy  budowlanej znalazłam taką,która dała mi więcej niż oczekiwałam!Odpowiedzialni,kreatywni,bardzo dokładni,elastyczni cenowo,czyści,skrupulatni no i z nastawieniem na specjalizacje,czyli jak cieśla to fachowiec a nie ktoś koło cieśli stał..hihi a jak hydraulik to z uprawnieniami...same superlatywy!!!Mój architekt powiedział,że on sam nie byłby w stanie polecić mi lepszej ekipy z całej małopolski!A ja ich sciągnełam z Lubina z polecenia znajomego.  Tak im sie spodobało w Krakowie,ze chcą zostać na stałe hihi.
> Polecam zatem ekipę Artura Morawskiego tel.518028120.Wybudują,zaadaptują,wykończą, doradzą i nawet jeden z ekipy przymierza się do produkcji mebli na wymiar.Ekipa do niedawna pracowała wyłącznie w Niemczech.pozdrawiam


Dzwoniłem pod ten numer i dla sprostowania; to Krzysztof Morawski  :smile:

----------


## jacekaqua

> Ja sobie wrzuciłam dane do exela.   Spędziłam nad tym cały dzień, ale teraz jak szukam kogoś, to zaczynam od mojej listy. Tylko że speca od kominka nadal nie mam żadnego.



hydraulika masz  :Lol:

----------


## falus30

CZARNA LISTA
pan Jarosław z Nowa Biała-tynki gipsowe mam na ten temat założony wątek 
BIAŁA LISTA
pan Marcin łopuszna  - hydraulik
pan Stanisław łopuszna-- elektryka

----------


## malgos2

> CZARNA LISTA
> pan Jarosław z Nowa Biała-tynki gipsowe mam na ten temat założony wątek 
> BIAŁA LISTA
> pan Marcin łopuszna  - hydraulik
> pan Stanisław łopuszna-- elektryka


A jakies namiary na tych chociaz z bialej listy?

----------


## falus30

Marcin -- hydraulik   693721847
elektryka muszę poszukać

----------


## Piotr_M

> Ja sobie wrzuciłam dane do exela.   Spędziłam nad tym cały dzień, ale teraz jak szukam kogoś, to zaczynam od mojej listy..




Ja podobnie jak Blutka - wrzuciłem do exela ale tylko "białych".
Chwilę to trwało ale mam nadzieję, że się opłaci.

----------


## Bobera11

Chcę przestrzec przed firma budowlaną  Kutryba Przemek,brat Sylwek i ojciec Franek.Na początku eszystko ok.Dopiero jak zaskarbili moją ufnośc poprzez dzwonienie dwa razy dziennnie,ze wszystko ok.Super wykoncza dom.Poprosili o zaliczke i to byl koniec.Praca nie skonczona.Czekam 3 miesiące .Dzwonie .prosze i nic.Zmienili nr telefonu stary numer 509513266.Pieniadze wzieli mpraca nie dokonczona.dzialaja okolice Wieliczki.Nie dac nabrac sie na zeszyciki,slodkie slowka.Jacy to oni solidni.Pochodza z Krzeczowa k.Myślenic

----------


## Sloneczko

A dlaczego nie dasz znać na Policję? Przecież to oszuści!

Spróbuj najpierw zadzwonić na 118 913. To jest ogólnopolska baza numerów i zapytaj o nowy nr komórki. Może się dowiesz i wtedy ich uprzedź, że zawiadomisz kogo trzeba jeśli nie oddadzą Ci kasy. Albo wyślij ponaglenie listem poleconym. Bo chyba nie zlecisz im już roboty?

----------


## Bobera11

Mam ich nowy  nowy numer.Dzisiaj mieli zaczac dokonczenie prac.I nic cisza.Kompletnie nie wiem co robic.Najgorsze jest to,ze muszę teraz zaplacic drugi raz za poprawki i wykonczenie tego co oni mieli zrobic.Moze macie jakies namiary na prawnika albo kogoś kto zajmuje sie takimi rzeczami.

----------


## Jadwinia9

Ja też jestem w ogromnej rozpaczy. U mnie 4 lata temu "firma" ROM-BUD z Romanem Pilchem na czele starała się wykonać dach na moim nowym domku.
Teraz okazało się że nie mieli o tym zielonego pojęcia. Dzisiaj jestem na etapie przerabiania dachu na nowo. Nie muszę mówić co za tym idzie: koszty robocizny, materiału, strata mojego cennego czasu na latanie za materiałami i zszargane nerwy.
Koszty są olbrzymie a pan Roman ma to wszystko w nose bo wg naszego prawa on odpowiada za tą pracę tylko przez 2 lata.
STRZEŻ SIĘ pana ROMANA z Łapczycy (Siedlec) k/Bochni

----------


## BungoI

BIAŁA LISTA

Piasek świetnej jakości. Panowie od wylewek piali z zachwytu  :smile: 

Kontakt: Rafał Zębala, tel. 696610705

----------


## mathiasso

kolejny wykonawca na białą listę
już tutaj polecany Pan bodajże Marek z czerwonego prądnika od wylewek
bardzo miły, kulturalny i pod telefonem, a wylewki równe jak stół.

----------


## Sloneczko

Potwierdzam  :smile:  To był także "mój" wylewkarz, P. Marek 501 651 600, jakby ktoś potrzebował  :smile:

----------


## rencia

Witam!!!


Firma "dejan" - Grzegorz Juroszek z Koniakowa  www.dejan.pl - budowa domów z bali - polecam gorąco, solidna, szybka i znająca się na rzeczy ekipa górali.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bluesboy

*CZARNA*
Salon sprzedaży Hörmann , ul. Opolska 12

1. kupilem u nich brame do garazu, umowilem sie na montaz na 16, montazysci zadzownili o 11 i mieli pretensje ze mnie nie ma
2. montazysci zrobili ryse na bramie i zamazali to jakims smarem bym tego nie zauwazyl i sie nie czepial, no i nie zauwazylem tego przy odbiorze
3. zglosilem reklamacje i dostalem jakas stara wysuszona buteleczke z lakierem

Po prostu rece mi opadly, juz od ponad roku zalatwiam rozne rzeczy do domu i pierwszy raz spotkalem sie z tak malo profesjonalnym dystrybutorem.

*BIALA*
LOGO SERVICE  dystrybutor OknoPlast z Alei Pokoju, kupilem u nich okna i parapety, montaz bezproblemowy, reklamowalem jedno okno i w miare szybko to naprawili

----------


## Anezka

na podstawie moich kilkumiesięcznych doświadczeń dodaję do *CZARNEJ LISTY*:

*Firma Korpak* z Morawicy k. Krakowa tel. 880 656 867
- położenie płytek równo i bez zrywania i poprawiania - graniczy u nich z cudem
- przeróbki wodne lub przeróbki ogrzewania kończą się tym, że przychodzi ktoś inny, żeby poprawić tą fuszerkę
- nie dbają o materiał (bo przecież oni za to nie płacą), nie szanują tego, co już jest wykończone (np. ślady butów na świeżo malowanych ścianach - bo układali panele...)
- absolutnie nie ufać zapewnieniom, że znają się na robotach wykończeniowych!!! wszyscy w domu odnosimy wrażenie, że większość rzeczy "szef" robi z przypadku -  na zasadzie "a nuż sie uda"... przykład: wspaniały "szef" wybijając dziurę w łazience w ścianie na skrzynkę sterującą ogrzewaniem - przebił się do pokoju obok, w związku z czym ściana z nową gładzią i miesiąc temu pomalowana jest cała do remontu - BRAK SŁÓW!!!

na szczęście dysponuję zdjęciami tych fuszerek - wystrzegać się tej ekipy bo mogą wykończyć nerwowo!!!

jedyne, co można im zlecić - to wylewki i zrobienie tynków - reszta robót wykończeniowych zdecydowanie przerasta ich możliwości :/

pozdrawiam,
A.

----------


## niezapominajki

Witam ponownie i od razu przepraszam, tych którzy napisali,ze dodzwonili się do ekipy,którą poleciłam i że nie zgadza sie imię pana Morawskiego.Otóż koordynator ekipy budowlanej rzeczywiście ma na imię Krzysztof a nie Artur tak jak podałam wczesniej.Podaje zatem jeszcze raz prawidłowe dane:Krzysztof Morawski tel.518028120.

Jezeli chodzi  referencje od innych osób to dowiedziałam sie ,ze  ekipa zabiera sie za remont kolejnych pokoi w  hotelu Royal przy Gertrudy i że kadra zarządzająca hotelem jest bardzo z nich zadowolobna.Rzeczywiscie  starania ekipy przy mojej budowie,jej rzetelnosc  nie były wyjątkiem.Mój znajomy potwierdził,że są fachowi,terminowi,dokładni,ze np. wielu tzw."rzeczy,które wychodzą w praniu"nie doliczają sobie sobie.
Rozmawiałam równiez z panem Krzyskiem,bo chciałam mu powiedziec ,ze inni tez go chwalą :smile: .Dowiedziałam sie wtedy od niego,ze to czym sie zajmuje nauczył sie od swojego ojca juz w dzieciństwie. Z pasją przyglądał sie jak ojciec realizuje rózne projekty budowlane i z przyjemnoscią pomagał mu na budowie.Naprawde fajny,wszechstronny facet z tego pana Krzyśka.Gorąco polecam.Naprawde czuje,ze zrobili więcej niz oczekiwałam.pozdrawiam

----------


## Ardien

Czy mozecie mi pilnie polecic kogos od wykonania wiezby dachowej i polozenia dachowki. Musze zakryc dach przed zima a ekipa sie ulotnila.

----------


## niezapominajki

Witaj,spróbuj przedzwonic do pana Krzysztofa morawskiego telefon j.w.Jego pracownik robił mi wykusz i jestem zadowolona.Wiem,ze ciesla i dekarz aktualnie realizują jakies zlecenie w Lubinie,ale warto zapytac kiedy skonczą.pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Czy mozecie mi pilnie polecic kogos od wykonania wiezby dachowej i polozenia dachowki. Musze zakryc dach przed zima a ekipa sie ulotnila.


*Wacław Wiśniewski: 662 241 168* . Jego ekipa robiła (i robi nadal) dachy w naszej okolicy, bo jedni drugim ich polecają  :smile:

----------


## Blutka

> Napisał Blutka
> 
> Ja sobie wrzuciłam dane do exela.   Spędziłam nad tym cały dzień, ale teraz jak szukam kogoś, to zaczynam od mojej listy. Tylko że speca od kominka nadal nie mam żadnego.  
> 
> 
> hydraulika masz


Fakt, mam.   :cool:  I się przypominam.   :cool:

----------


## mziak

Witam !

Kolega polecil mi firme AQUA z Myslenic z p. Jackiem na czele (nick jacekaqua)
Jakoż wiele tu było pochlebnych opinii na jego temat poprosiłem go o wycenę. I tak sie zaczelo. Kazdy z etapow byl przesowany o 3 -4 tygodnie na zasadzie "tak, tak juz konczymy i jutro, po jutrze u Pana jestesmy..." i tak przez kolejne tygodnie. - bylem cierpliwy...
Gdy doszlo do ostatniego etapu- , szanowny pan jacek ściemniał mnie prze ponad 2 miesiace (!) a na koniec gdy powiedziałem mu ze jest niepowazny -  przestal odbierac telefony.

Reasumując, byc możne, 2 - 3 lata temu gdy nie było takiego ruchu w budowlance p. jacek spisywał sie dobrze. Okazało się jednak ze - przepraszam za wyrażenie- "w dupie mu się poprzewracało" od nadmiaru klientów i chęci zysków... 
Niestety gość okazał się najzwyklejszym dup... i kłamcą który nie potrafi uszanować czasu i pieniędzy innych ludzi.

PS. 
Pomijam już takie sprawy jak picie alkoholu przy pracy i pozostawianie pustych butelek na budowie (byli jedyni w tym czasie), bezmyślnego przecięcia kilku kabli w ścianie, niedbale osadzonych stelaży i wyjść pod baterie ... no i wmawianiu ludziom ze wilgoć (woda z pękniętej rurki) pomiędzy papa na chudziaku i warstwą styropianu cudem wyparuje... (chyba za 100 lat) 


Dobra rada na tych co na niego czekają ... szukajcie w miedzy czasie nowego hydraulika  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu kontaktów z tą ekipą.

----------


## coffee27

Nie polecam tej ekipy. Wyjątkowo nieterminowi, fatalny kontakt, Pan Bogdan niestety nie odbiera telefonu, tel. domowy też często odłączony. 
KOSZMAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## coffee27

partacz!!!

----------


## banditrider

Witajcie,

niestety musze dodac do czarnej listy firmę produkującą meble - SŁONEX. Niestety bo dopiero po tym jak już zamowiłem i zamontowali mi kuchnie  :sad: 

Pierwsze wrażenie firmy było solidne, umówienie na pomiar - szef przyjechał osobiście - so far so good.

Potem omawianie projektu, zmiany poprawki, wybór materiałów - wszystko ok.

Natepnie poślizg 2 tygodniowy - ale to po roku budowy juz nic nadzwyczajnego - wręcz punktualnie - nie do takich poślizgów człowiek sie przyzwyczaił.

No a potem finisz - montujemy kuchnie ( juchu!)

-Gotowe!
Aha szefie tylko są dwa małe problemy.
-_Jakie, co sie stało.
-_A nic tutaj ten kabelek  od halogenow, miedzy szafkami trzeba jakos wkuć w ścianę ale za to obydwa halogeniki mozna indywidualnie właczać i wylaczać.
-_ Ale jak to przeciez halogeniki miały być jak ciąg lampek wbudowane w szafki a nie podszafkowe trójkąciki z Leroi....
-_Taaaak? no ale sa takie ok?
- _  a jaki jest ten drugi problem?
-_Eee to nic takiego - musicie tylko przekuć sobie szyby wentylacyjne bo wyszło przesynięcie o 7cm i rura od okapu zamiast wchodzic w otwór wyciagu jest dokladnie miedzy jednym otworem a drugim.
- _............  jak to kuć, wentylacje, .............???
...
-_ no to juz najlepiej, żeby pan z szefem ustalał.


Opinia szefe: przecież na jednym z rysunkow widać było że rura wychodzi nie tam gdzie powinna i gdybyśmy wzieli szafkę cargo to by nie bylo problemy. A u nich klienci często muszą przekuwać otwory wentylacyjne bo nie zgrywają się z okapem.

Dodam w tym miejscu, że szyby wentylacyjne były na srodku kuchni, bo jużw fazie projektu domu było ustalone gdzie bedzie kuchenka i okap.




Szefa to nie interesuje "to nas ciagnijcie do sądu!"

Zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM.

----------


## BungoI

*CZARNA LISTA*  GE Money Bank - PORAŻKAAAAA!!!!!

Moje rady dla ewentalnych biedaków, którzy się nabiorą na ich świetnych handlowców (do momentu podpisania umowy). 

Klientem jesteś w tym banku tylko do momentu podpisania umowy, potem to już jesteś petentem, który nie ma żadnych praw a tylko obowiązki.

Reklamacje, pytania oraz wszelki kontakt odbywa się wyłącznie przez infolinię, na której siedzą ludzie, którzy nawet nie wiedzą jakie umowy podpisuje bank, który reprezentują. Nie ma żadnej możliwości ich obejścia i podyskutowania (czytaj: załatwienia/wyjaśnienia czegokolwiek) z kimś kompetentym.

Reklamacje można sobie złożyć telefonicznie (na 100% nie zostanie rozpatrzona, chyba że zrobicie straszną awanturę i wykonacie kilka dłuuugich telefonów). 
Poza tym reklamacja standardowa drogą pocztową: najpierw trzeba wysłać, (przy odrobinie szczęścia ok. 3 dni), potem bank ma 10 dni na rozpatrzenie a potem wysyłają listem zwykłym czyli kolejne 3 dni. Razem 16, przy czym na 100% odpowiedź będzie nie na temat czyli reklamacja do reklamacji i kolejne nn dni. Możecie sobie wyobrazić co oznacza taki czas na budowie... Przy czym skargi na niewłaściwą obsługę i błędne informacje rozpatrują osoby, które ich udzieliły. Byłoby śmiesznie gdyby nie było strasznie....

Wszystko oczywiście jest obliczone na zniechęcenie składającego reklamację. Najcześciej już w trakcie przedmiot reklamacji staje się nieaktualny ponieważ za pożyczone od rodziny i znajomych pieniądze klient banku zapłaci faktury a co za tym idzie robota na budowie ruszy dalej i 

Moje rady, jeżeli jednak ktoś chce podpisać umowę z GE Money Bank:

1. Absolutnie nie zgadzać się na transze (proszę nie wierzyć w opowiastki o tym jak to nie ma problemu z ich wypłacaniem). Bardzo strome schody zaczynają się na etapie wykończeniówki.

2. Jeżeli zabezpieczeniem kredytu nie jest buowa absolutnie nie zgadzać się na uzależnienie wypłat od postępów na budowie (patrz punkt 1). 

3. Żadnych uzgodnień telefonicznych (mają je bardzo głęboko)

4. Nauczcie się umowy na pamięć bo pracownicy banku albo nie znają jej treści albo udają, że nie znają albo co gorsza nie rozumieją co zasadniczo wychodzi na jedno.

5. Wybierając bank upewnijcie się czy w razie niejasności będziecie mogli negocjować z odpowiedzialnym człowiekiem czy tylko podyskutować z infolinią lub pisać listy.

Generalnie prawdziwy KOSZMAR i KATORGA, za którą jeszcze trzeba będzie płacić przez 30 lat.

----------


## mziak

BungoI, 
Tak sie sklada ze w zeszlym roku wizolem wlasnie tam kredyt (GE Monay o. Krakow na Klwaryjskiej)  podzielony na 3 transze. 

Woczoraj wplynela ostatnia transza. Za kazdym razem na transze czekalem nie dluzej niz 5 dni od zlozenia wniosku.

Transze byly przyznawane na podstawie foto inspekcji. Wie c jak widzisz nie jest to regula. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Guliwerka

[quote="mziak"]BungoI, 

Transze byly przyznawane na podstawie foto inspekcji. Wie c jak widzisz nie jest to regula. 

[quote]

Kamień z serca  :smile:  bo przymierzam się do kredytu hipotecznego i GE Money jest pierwszym bankiem, w którym zrobiłam wstępne rozeznanie. Dziwi mnie co prawda że muszę płacić odsetki wg podwyższonego oprocentowania bo Bank wysyła do sadu wnioski o wpis hipoteki dopiero po wypłacie I transzy kredytu  :ohmy:  . Wolałabym najpierw wpis a potem uruchomienie kredytu i od razu niższe oprocentowanie.
I prowizję przygotowawczą też taką trochę dużą mają 2,9%   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Jest to w każdym razie Bank od którego rozpoczęłam moje badania potencjalnych kredytodawców   :Wink2:  i nie skreśliłam go na wejściu.

----------


## coffee27

podtrzymuje

----------


## mk1

Dorzucam coś od siebie :

Biała Lista

*Okna Urzędowski- Firma Akord na Wielickiej*. 

Termin realizacji niecałe 3 tygodnie. Realizacja zamówienia bez zarzutu. Ekipa montujaca : sprawnie, szybko bez zastrzeżeń. Cena zdecydowanie lepsza niz w salonie na Zakopiańskiej(nie mówiąc o obsłudze...). Okna galux dębowe. Jak najbardziej polecam.

Skład budowlany

*STC-2 Skawina*

Dostaliśmy dobre ceny materiały poleżały na składzie prawie 4 miesiące. Transport w dniu w którym prosilismy. Oprócz tego mozliwość zwrotu materiałów, których mieliśmy za dużo. Kupowaliśmy tam porotherm ściany zewnętrzne i wewnetrzne, cegły.
*
Krak-bet*Też do białej listy

*Trapez-carbo*

Okna dachowe fakro i dachówka rupp ceramika sirius-13 miedziany.
Zakupiliśmy w marcu odbieraliśmy towar w lipcu też dali nam najlepsze ceny.

Jesteśmy w trakcie robienia instalacji elektryke robi nam, polecany na forum, P. Ostafin jak na razie jestesmy bardzoi zadowoleni. Wod-kan ma nam robić firma Aqua. pozdrawiam
Magda

----------


## BungoI

> BungoI, 
> Tak sie sklada ze w zeszlym roku wizolem wlasnie tam kredyt (GE Monay o. Krakow na Klwaryjskiej)  podzielony na 3 transze. 
> 
> Woczoraj wplynela ostatnia transza. Za kazdym razem na transze czekalem nie dluzej niz 5 dni od zlozenia wniosku.
> 
> Transze byly przyznawane na podstawie foto inspekcji. Wie c jak widzisz nie jest to regula. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pierwszy zgrzyt: Ja nie chciałam kredytu w transzach a w trakcie jego udzielania zostałam poinformowana, że innej opcji nie ma. Już po podpisaniu umowy okazało się, że jednak jest tyle tylko, ze mniej opłacalna dla banku.

Spróbuj coś zmienić (oczywiście zgodnie z podpisaną umową). 

Chciałam wypłacić zaliczkowo (w umowie widnieje taka możliwość). Nie udało się. Złożyłam sobie reklamację. Do tej pory nie zobaczyłam nawet odpowiedzi.

Chciałam zmienić sposób wykorzystania kredytu (w trakcie jego udzielania, które miało trwać 2 tygodnie a trwało prawie 3 miesiące materiały zdążyły sporo podrożeć). Chodziło o przesunięcie kwot z budowy ogrodzenia na wykończenie zewnętrzne.  
Najpierw wmawiano mi przez miesiąc, że nie ma takiej opcji bez zmiany umowy kredytowej (za dużą kasę oczywiście). 
Za n-tym razem trafiłam w końcu na kogoś kto potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem (to bylo już po otrzymaniu odpowiedzi nie na temat na złożoną reklamację) i w końcu uznano moją reklamację i poproszono o złożenie kolejnego wniosku. 
Wniosek złożyłam bezzwłocznie i ..... i znowu trafił na osobę, która nie zna umowy i go odrzuciła czyli wróciłam na początek i mogłam sobie reklamować.
W międzyczasie pożyczyłam kasę do następnej transzy od rodziny.  Tyle tylko, że to chyba nie o to chodzi bo po to biorę kredyt w banku żeby nie pożyczać od rodziny. 
Dałam sobie spokój i myślałam, że już będzie ok bo została ostatnia transza. Niestety, pojawiły się problemy z oceną postępów prac. Dla informacji: prowadzę baaardzo szczegółowy arkusz kalkulacyjny co do 1 złotego. Bank bez jednego słowa informacji obciął sobie ostatnią transzę o połowę i potraktował jako zaliczkę (nie ma takiego prawa przynajmniej zgodnie z umową). Swoją drogą ciekawe bo jak ja chciałam wcześniej zaliczkę to się nie dało... mimo, że akurat to jest zapisane w umowie.

Teraz czekam trzeci tydzień na wyjaśnienie. Oczywiście mogę się poskarżyć tyle tylko, że skarga trafi do tych samych ludzi, którzy podjęli taką decyzję  :sad:  

Miałeś pewnie to szczęście, że brałeś ostatnią transzę zanim zacząłeś wykończeniówkę. Ja mam teraz taką sytuację, że mam kupionych sporo materiałów, które czekają sobie aż wyschną wylewki lub wykonawca znajdzie czas. Kasy koniec a wykonawcom trzeba zapłacić.

Jeszcze mogłabym zrozumieć stanowisko banku gdyby budowany dom stanowił zabezpieczenie kredytu ale tak nie jest.

----------


## mk1

> Witam !
> 
> Kolega polecil mi firme AQUA z Myslenic z p. Jackiem na czele (nick jacekaqua)
> Jakoż wiele tu było pochlebnych opinii na jego temat poprosiłem go o wycenę. I tak sie zaczelo. Kazdy z etapow byl przesowany o 3 -4 tygodnie na zasadzie "tak, tak juz konczymy i jutro, po jutrze u Pana jestesmy..." i tak przez kolejne tygodnie. - bylem cierpliwy...
> Gdy doszlo do ostatniego etapu- , szanowny pan jacek ściemniał mnie prze ponad 2 miesiace (!) a na koniec gdy powiedziałem mu ze jest niepowazny -  przestal odbierac telefony.
> 
> Reasumując, byc możne, 2 - 3 lata temu gdy nie było takiego ruchu w budowlance p. jacek spisywał sie dobrze. Okazało się jednak ze - przepraszam za wyrażenie- "w no mu się poprzewracało" od nadmiaru klientów i chęci zysków... 
> Niestety gość okazał się najzwyklejszym dup... i kłamcą który nie potrafi uszanować czasu i pieniędzy innych ludzi.
> 
> ...


No to mnie załamałeś bo my właśnie na niego czekamy...

----------


## coffee27

Dzisiaj łaskawie Pan "majster" odebrał tel. powiedział ze będzie na 100%  jutro!!! Zaczynam rozglądac się za innymi ekipami!

----------


## mziak

> Napisał mziak
> 
> Witam !
> ....
> 
> Dobra rada na tych co na niego czekają ... szukajcie w miedzy czasie nowego hydraulika 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu kontaktów z tą ekipą.
> 
> ...


No to trzymam kciuki i zycze powodzenia.

PS. kolejny moj znajomy juz zostal poproszony o przesuniecie tynkarzy...

Ja rozumiem ze mozna nie zaplanowac roboty z dokladnoscia do 1 dnia, rozumie ze czasami wychodza rozne trudnosci po drodze.
Ale nie rozumiem i nie toleruje zwyklego skur..stwa, klamstwa i kretactwa.

Dobra rada .. jak termin odlegly ... poszukaj kogos innego.... tak na wszelki wypadek...

Pozdrowka...

----------


## nylu

*mziak*
Ponieważ u mnie jeszcze pracuje w/w firma to wypowiem sie o nich dopiero po zakończeniu robót.

----------


## coffee27

A Pana Bogdana jak nie było tak nie ma!!!

----------


## mk1

> Dobra rada .. jak termin odlegly ... poszukaj kogos innego.... tak na wszelki wypadek...
> 
> Pozdrowka...


Mają wchodzić w poniedziałek mąż szykuje się na rozmowę z nimi zobaczymy na ile bedzie skuteczna. Dzięki za rady

----------


## stokrotka.polna

Zaklad Remontowo-Budowlany 'Grzes' Janusz Bzdela
dziala w okolicach Krakowa
Najwazniejsze sa zaliczki a potem pros i blagaj zeby zaczeli lub konczyli robote.
Dachy to porazka, musielismy brac kolejna firme aby naprawila szkody po nich.

----------


## mathiasso

ja tylko krótko odnośnie GE, też wziałem u nich kredyt, również na Kalwaryjskiej i podobnie jak kolega jestem zadowolony a współpraca przebiega bezproblemowo. Na razie jestem po 3 transzy i każda była wypłacana w kilka dni.

----------


## jacekaqua

> Napisał mziak
> 
> Witam !
> 
> Kolega polecil mi firme AQUA z Myslenic z p. Jackiem na czele (nick jacekaqua)
> Jakoż wiele tu było pochlebnych opinii na jego temat poprosiłem go o wycenę. I tak sie zaczelo. Kazdy z etapow byl przesowany o 3 -4 tygodnie na zasadzie "tak, tak juz konczymy i jutro, po jutrze u Pana jestesmy..." i tak przez kolejne tygodnie. - bylem cierpliwy...
> Gdy doszlo do ostatniego etapu- , szanowny pan jacek ściemniał mnie prze ponad 2 miesiace (!) a na koniec gdy powiedziałem mu ze jest niepowazny -  przestal odbierac telefony.
> 
> Reasumując, byc możne, 2 - 3 lata temu gdy nie było takiego ruchu w budowlance p. jacek spisywał sie dobrze. Okazało się jednak ze - przepraszam za wyrażenie- "w no mu się poprzewracało" od nadmiaru klientów i chęci zysków... 
> ...

----------


## jacekaqua

> Napisał mziak
> 
> Witam !
> 
> Kolega polecil mi firme AQUA z Myslenic z p. Jackiem na czele (nick jacekaqua)
> Jakoż wiele tu było pochlebnych opinii na jego temat poprosiłem go o wycenę. I tak sie zaczelo. Kazdy z etapow byl przesowany o 3 -4 tygodnie na zasadzie "tak, tak juz konczymy i jutro, po jutrze u Pana jestesmy..." i tak przez kolejne tygodnie. - bylem cierpliwy...
> Gdy doszlo do ostatniego etapu- , szanowny pan jacek ściemniał mnie prze ponad 2 miesiace (!) a na koniec gdy powiedziałem mu ze jest niepowazny -  przestal odbierac telefony.
> 
> Reasumując, byc możne, 2 - 3 lata temu gdy nie było takiego ruchu w budowlance p. jacek spisywał sie dobrze. Okazało się jednak ze - przepraszam za wyrażenie- "w no mu się poprzewracało" od nadmiaru klientów i chęci zysków... 
> ...


prosze tylko o te opinie gdzie nie piłem  :wink:   :wink:  a pana prosze o uregulowanie płatnosci

----------


## ciekawy andrzej

:Roll:

----------


## kalya55

Do białej listy dodam firmę Dobry Dach z Krakowa.
http://www.dobrydach.com.pl/index.html

Bardzo dokładny, słowny i rzetelny. Nie jest może zbyt gadatliwy ale już widziałam wielu "samozachwalaczy" i ich robotę. Nie zdarzyło się żeby nie przyjechał do pracy, jeżeli była przerwa to wcześniej z nami uzgodniona. Pięknie położona folia, równiutkie łaty, nie ma się do czego przyczepić. No i dał gwarancję na 5 lat na piśmie.
Dodam, że wykonał u nas wole oczko.
Nie najtańszy!

Co do firmy Aqua potwierdzam totalne ściemnianie co do terminów. Jakby nie można było uczciwie powiedzieć , że się ma czas za 3 miesiące....

----------


## coffee27

Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych: Pan Bogdan mieszka w *Woli Radziszowskiej koło Krakowa*.

----------


## coffee27

ponawiam

----------


## peez

Spokojnie do białej listy dopisuję firmę ASK - Alternatywne Systemy Komfortu z Brzeźnicy koło Krakowa (wcześniej był Kraków, ul. Tyniecka).
U mnie założyli rekuperator " Renovent ' Largre firmy Brink. Wszystko sprawnie i bezstresowo. Reku chodzi cicho, "smrodek" i wilgoć z pomieszczeń zostały "wyssane"  :Smile:  . Mimo zamkniętych okien śpi się dużo lepiej a rano brak efektu "ciężkiej głowy" - więc pewnie jesteśmy lepiej dotlenieni. Urządzenie niezwykle proste w obsłudze, stosunkowo niewielkie, natomiast ma super parametry odzysku ciepła i niewielkie zużycie prądu.

----------


## peez

Spokojnie dopisuję do białej listy Pana Zbyszka i Jego firmę Aldys (www.aldys.com.pl); robi naprawdę dobre systemy alarmowe; zawsze pomocny i absolutnie bezproblemowy.
Polecam ale TYLKO dla tych, którzy chcą mieć dobrze zabezpieczoną posesję - a to niestety trochę kosztuje.
Jeśli szukacie bardzo taniego tzw. "alarmu", to nie ten adres.

----------


## peez

Spokojnie do białej listy dopisuję Pana Ryszarda Motykę- firma Malbud z Krakowa.
Naprawdę super malują wnętrza, a w dodatku to mój wykonawca nr 1:
zawsze uprzejmy, słowny i pomocny, może nie najtańszy ale przynajmniej nie trzeba nic poprawiać.
tel. 012 6591017

----------


## anetta_p

Co do Firmy AQUA z Myślenic - po 2 etapach prac, mocno chwaliłam P. Jacka, wtedy z terminami bylo ok. Niestety P. Jacek ma faktycznie chyba zbyt dużo klientów, bo systematycznie 'zapomina' o umówionych terminach i przekłada je w nieskończonośc  :Evil: .

----------


## coffee27

:Evil:

----------


## kalya55

peez,

a masz kogoś godnego polecenia do elewacjii wylewek?

----------


## mk1

> Spokojnie dopisuję do białej listy Pana Zbyszka i Jego firmę Aldys (www.aldys.com.pl); robi naprawdę dobre systemy alarmowe; zawsze pomocny i absolutnie bezproblemowy.
> Polecam ale TYLKO dla tych, którzy chcą mieć dobrze zabezpieczoną posesję - a to niestety trochę kosztuje.
> Jeśli szukacie bardzo taniego tzw. "alarmu", to nie ten adres.


PEEZ a mozesz zdradzic na priva ile kosztuje założenie takiej instalacji? Solid powiedział nam 2500-2800(dwa szyfratory alarm góra dół osobno). Pozdrawiam
Magda

----------


## Sonika

> Spokojnie do białej listy dopisuję Pana Ryszarda Motykę- firma Malbud z Krakowa.
> Naprawdę super malują wnętrza, a w dodatku to mój wykonawca nr 1:
> zawsze uprzejmy, słowny i pomocny, może nie najtańszy ale przynajmniej nie trzeba nic poprawiać.
> tel. 012 6591017


Cieszę się  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mziak

> Co do Firmy AQUA z Myślenic - po 2 etapach prac, mocno chwaliłam P. Jacka, wtedy z terminami bylo ok. Niestety P. Jacek ma faktycznie chyba zbyt dużo klientów, bo systematycznie 'zapomina' o umówionych terminach i przekłada je w nieskończonośc .


Niestety... kolejny "etap" to nieodbieranie telefonow... 
Mam nadzieje ze Cie to nie spotka. 
Rozumiem ze zdarzają sie rożne "obsuwy", ale najgorsze jest okłamywanie ludzi ...bo być moze sie rozmysla i poszukaja innego "speca"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mziak

> peez,
> 
> a masz kogoś godnego polecenia do elewacjii wylewek?


Jesli dalej szukasz (wylewki) zapytaj pod tel. 517 632 196.
Niestety imienia nie zanotowalem. Robili u mnie i u kolegi. 
Wylewki ladnie pozacierane rowne, dylatacje porobione.

Pozdr.

----------


## coffee27

:Evil:

----------


## coffee27

podtrzymuje

----------


## siggi&alka

żałosne.

----------


## peez

> Cieszę się   .
> Pozdrawiam


również pozdrawiam i chylę ponownie czoła: między innymi ten namiar dostałem od muratorowej forumowiczki nr 1: czyli od Soniki - jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki  :smile: 

wkrótce odezwę się na priv - zaproszenie cały czas jak najbardziej aktualne

----------


## peez

> PEEZ a mozesz zdradzic na priva ile kosztuje założenie takiej instalacji? Solid powiedział nam 2500-2800(dwa szyfratory alarm góra dół osobno). Pozdrawiam
> Magda


poszło na priv

----------


## peez

> peez,
> 
> a masz kogoś godnego polecenia do elewacjii wylewek?


wylewki -już gdzieś na białej liście podawałem ten namiar: tel 501142625
elewacja, ogólnobudowlane, itp : P. Wojtek (pozdrowienia dla Soniki) tel 601918330

wykonawcy naprawdę godni polecenia- tyle, że jeśli potrzebujesz "na wczoraj", to zapomnij  :Wink2:  

poza tym nie wiem czy te komórki są jeszcze aktualne

----------


## BungoI

> ja tylko krótko odnośnie GE, też wziałem u nich kredyt, również na Kalwaryjskiej i podobnie jak kolega jestem zadowolony a współpraca przebiega bezproblemowo. Na razie jestem po 3 transzy i każda była wypłacana w kilka dni.


Naprawdę zazdroszczę. Ja od 28 sierpnia czekam na odpowiedź na reklamację... Czuję się kompletnie bezradna i wściekła.

----------


## peez

> Naprawdę zazdroszczę. Ja od 28 sierpnia czekam na odpowiedź na reklamację... Czuję się kompletnie bezradna i wściekła.


Ja osobiście w GE miałem trzy ODMOWY kredytu, w międzyczasie większość papierów się "zdezaktualizowała" a jako, że nie chciało mi się ich aktualizować dla innego banku - więc naciskałem, naciskałem i jeszcze raz naciskałem, a oprócz tego byłem dosyć upierdliwy - efekt taki, że w końcu dostałem kredyt i jeszcze mi w ramach przeprosin obniżyli pierwotnie proponowane oprocentowanie.
Polecam MAKSYMALNĄ upierdliwość w kontaktach z tym bankiem - inaczej Cię zleją

----------


## Sloneczko

Przypominam namiary na doskonałego wylewkarza: p. Marek *501 651 600*  :wink:

----------


## redpradnik

Gorąco polecam BIURO ARCHITEKTONICZNO-BUDOWLANE "Aprojekt" 30-084 Kraków, ul. Bronowicka 11
tel.: (012) 410-57-60, tel. kom.: 502-853-957, 509-222-909

----------


## mk1

BIAŁA LISTA, wcześniej polecany juz na forum, Pan Ostafin, który wykonywał u nas instalację elektryczną. Szybko, profesjonalnie i do tego bardzo sympatycznie.Same plusy z podziękowaniem dla tych którzy pierwsi go polecali. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kalya55

peez i mziak - dzięki , sprawdzę jak u nich z terminami

----------


## coffee27

Może i żałosne ale jeśli ktoś zobowiązuje się zrobic coś w określonym czasie i nie dotrzymuje terminu to jest to dalekie od "git".
Ten post jest jako przestroga!!!

----------


## piegdon1

FIRMA MODYF z WADOWIC.
CZARNA LISTA. Kolejni niesłowni i niefachowi. Dla zainteresowanych podaje mój tel. 509311886.

----------


## Sloneczko

Za mało informacji. Napisz jeszcze z jakiego powodu dajesz ich na czarną listę.
Każdy z konkurencji może taką notkę napisać, a potem zbierać zamówienia na telefon  :wink:

----------


## pero33

Czarna lista

Branza : Wylewki
Kontakt: 517 632 196

Nie wiem jak wykonuja, ale umowilem sie miesiac temu, dwa tygodnie temu dzwonilem zeby potwierdzic, wczoraj tez, pan obiecal oddzwonic i jakos tego nie uczynil. 20 telefonow odemnie wieczorem tez nie odebral.

----------


## pero33

Czarna lista

Branza: Dachy
Kontakt : "majster" Grzegorz 509 704 507

Opis:
- spoznienie do pracy 2 dni, bez poinformowania, bez odbierania tel
- zamiast 6 osob do pracy melduje sie 2,5
- ogolna fuszerka, komin do dzis przecieka
- kilka dni opuszczonych bez powodu
- nadmiar materialu pozostal ( okolo 100 sniegolapow, zaginely gwozdzie gdzies)
- wymaina dachu zamiast 5 dni trwala 3 tygodnie 
- moze komus nie przeszkadza,ale panowie byli "pod wplywem" caly czas
- to ze pozyczali sobie ubrania robocze,troche materialu zniszczyli czy czestowali w kuchni az zandto - maly szczegol
- oczywiscie nie obylo sie bez klotni o kwote do zaplaty

Mysle ze jeszcze troche mozna by wymienic,dodam tylko, ze mimo ostrzezen, ekipe wzial daleki sasiad i tez "kur*owal" niemilosiernie na nich.

----------


## piegdon1

No konkurencja to ze mnie żadna SŁONECZKO. Podałam swój nr tel. bo nie wiem do końca co można pisac, żeby nie miec problemów. Wystarczająco dużo nerwów mi zżarli. Budowali nam dom od podstwaw. Murarze byli w porządku, już u nich nie pracują, bo im nie płacili. Dach poprawiali chyba z pięc razy, nie umieli położyc dachówki. Miejscami nadal jest krzywo, ale mąż będzie to poprawiał na wiosnę,. Jeden z pracowników od dachu właśnie sie z nimi pożegnał i opowiedział, jak łączyli nasze dachówki. Poradzono man zrobienie ekspertyzy, czekamy na pogodę, żeby można było wyjśc na dach. Zapłaciliśmy 8 tys. za zrobienie hydrauliki, kotłowni nie dotknęli, bo pracownicy odeszli, nie zapłacili im za zrobienie naszych wylewek. Przez 2 miesiące nas zwodzili, mówili, że mają pilniejszą robotę, że na pewno to dokończą, a potem przestali odbierac tel. Mąż wrzeszczał do poczty głosowej, ja wysyłałam sms-y. Odpisał nam jeden z braci, że jedynym rozwiązaniem jest zwrot pieniędzy - 200 zł. za zamontowanie grzejników i 400 za zrobienie kotłowni. Wszystko super, tylko, że za te pieniądze to nikt tego nie zrobi. Chciałabym przestrzec przed nimi, nie są w stanie budowac domów, bo nie mają ludzi do pracy, a jeżeli już tacy się znajdą, to nie wiedzą o co chodzi, albo odejdą bez pensji. Szkoda czasu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## hybris

faktycznie, wszystkie swoje posty wyprodukowałes ku przestrodze.

----------


## kalya55

A ja jeszcze raz w kwestii Jarosława Berki - EKOPOL z Sieprawia.

CDN. czyli dalsze kwiatki w postaci pustki pod podłogą na gruncie - w efekcie skuwaliśmy cały chudziak, utwardzaliśmy od nowa i od nowa wylewaliśmy podłogę. Teraz dowiedzieliśmy się że facet nie utwardzał gruntu przed wylaniem betonu, przez zimę ziemia "siadła" i tak powstało cudne 10 cm pustki, podłoga miejscami się już załamywała. Nie wspomnę, że wylewka była krzywa i wymagała równania.
Balkon w technologii lat 60-tych już nie da się poprawić, izolacji pod ścianami tyle, że musieliśmy podkuwać ściany na parterze żeby się do niej nawiązać.
Więc jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze wątpliwości to mogę jeszcze dodać wiele szczegółów a kto wie co się jeszcze okaże...

----------


## Sloneczko

> No konkurencja to ze mnie żadna SŁONECZKO. Podałam swój nr tel. bo nie wiem do końca co można pisac, żeby nie miec problemów. Wystarczająco dużo nerwów mi zżarli.


Teraz wszystko jasne. Trzeba było od razu się wyżalić  :smile:

----------


## knapciu

Polecam i potwierdzam wczesniejsze polecenie z bialej listy: Pan Grzegorz Janusz, tel.: 607557756. 
Zalety: wysoki wspolczynnik ceny do jakosci wykonania elewacji. 

U mnie wykonal ocieplenie ze styropianu oraz tynk Kabe. Dodatkowe prace to montaz zewnetrznych parapetow. 

O czym nalezy pamietac: czesto przypominac sie przed wykonaniem zlecenia (bo ma bardzo duzo zlecen i temriny sa odlegle), ale potem wszystko juz idzie sprawnie i dokladnie. 
Jedyna wada to fakt, iz pomimo wielu prosb prace spowodowaly zabrudzenie kostki. 

Podsumowujac: polecam!

----------


## bwanakubwa

czarna jak czarne dziury lista jesli chodzi o geodete Macieja Ćwieka z Krakowa,
calkowita niesłowność (mowił że zrobił a nie zrobil), unikanie telefonow (musielismy uzywac "obcych" telefonow, numerow ktorych nie mial zapisanych - wtedy tylko odbieral) - to unikanie to z tego co czytam na forum jest powszechna praktyka naszych "drogich fachowcow",  no a na koncu powiedzial ze wyjezdza do innego miasta i nie ma czasu. Chodzilo nam o podzial dzialki.

----------


## aki-aki

> Ponieważ niektórzy mogą być zmuszeni (tak jak ja) do szukania geologa w celu badania geotechnicznego gruntu i sporządzenia opinii to mogę polecić Pana Pawła Różańskiego tel 0691669824. Byłem zmuszony wykonać takie badanie, przez przypadek trafiłem na niego i nie żałuję.



Ja też polecam. 
Kontaktowy człowiek. Na opinię czekaliśmy koło 3 tyg. Wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami.

----------


## knapciu

Jako ze mam chwilke, polecam kolejnego wykonawce:

- montaz paneli podlogowych - Panel-Pol (Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow), ale tak naprawde swietna ekipa montazowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni i myslacy - nie moge sie do niczego przyczepic!
tel do montazystow:723459747

na razie, odpukac, nie moge nikogo odradzic.

P

----------


## marcin g

Witam,

Czytałem ten temat z zaciekawieniem i zarazem z usmiechem :wink:  3 tygodnie temu miałem miec układane płytki w kuchni oraz łazience. Transport towaru się opóźnił i zostałem bez fliziarza. Skorzystałem z chłopaka, który układał w mieszkaniu obok i ułożył bardzo ok kuchnię. Powiedział, że jest w stanie zrobić też łazienkę, ale w tym tygodniu miał już inne zlecenie. Chciałem się 3 dni temu z nim skontaktować i dopytać, czy nie ma poślizgu. Zgłasza się jednak wciąż poczta głosowa. Oczywiście roztropnie wpisałem tylko jego imię w komórkę. Tutaj natrafiłem na podobną sytuację. Fliziarz ma na imię Paweł :smile:  Może faktycznie zgubił telefon. Jest młody. Jego nr to 511 532 665. Układał z drugim Panem, starszym. Nie znam imienia.  W trakcie zwykłej rozmowy wyszło, że mieszka na Sarego, ale ile nie wiem, więc nie mogę zupełnie go nacelować. Boję się brać kogoś z ogłoszenia, nie mówiąc o terminach. Ponadto jest dosyć solidny. Może ktoś korzystał z jego usług i się orientuje, czy ma drugi telefon, albo domowy?

----------


## nikita1

> Witam,
> 
> Czytałem ten temat z zaciekawieniem i zarazem z usmiechem 3 tygodnie temu miałem miec układane płytki w kuchni oraz łazience. Transport towaru się opóźnił i zostałem bez fliziarza. Skorzystałem z chłopaka, który układał w mieszkaniu obok i ułożył bardzo ok kuchnię. Powiedział, że jest w stanie zrobić też łazienkę, ale w tym tygodniu miał już inne zlecenie. Chciałem się 3 dni temu z nim skontaktować i dopytać, czy nie ma poślizgu. Zgłasza się jednak wciąż poczta głosowa. Oczywiście roztropnie wpisałem tylko jego imię w komórkę. Tutaj natrafiłem na podobną sytuację. Fliziarz ma na imię Paweł Może faktycznie zgubił telefon. Jest młody. Jego nr to 51132665. Układał z drugim Panem, starszym. Nie znam imienia.  W trakcie zwykłej rozmowy wyszło, że mieszka na Sarego, ale ile nie wiem, więc nie mogę zupełnie go nacelować. Boję się brać kogoś z ogłoszenia, nie mówiąc o terminach. Ponadto jest dosyć solidny. Może ktoś korzystał z jego usług i się orientuje, czy ma drugi telefon, albo domowy?


W tym telefonie brakuje 1 cyfry, więc to może dlatego???  :big tongue:

----------


## marcin g

> Napisał marcin g
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Czytałem ten temat z zaciekawieniem i zarazem z usmiechem czy ma drugi telefon, albo domowy?
> 
> 
> W tym telefonie brakuje 1 cyfry, więc to może dlatego???


Poprawiłem, dzięki. W telefonie odzywa się poczta głosowa.

----------


## wacurek

Biała lista:

Tynki gipsowe . Kontakt z panem Pawlem 606 300 852. Szybko, sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Ja niestety trafilem na nich przez posrednika, który zwodzil mnie z terminem i jeszcze na mnie i na nich zarobil. Dlatego polecam bezpośredni kontakt z panem Pawlem.

----------


## wacurek

tu był post dodający do białej listy, ale zmienilem zdanie, niestety  :sad: , pózniej jednak wyszła fuszerka z tymi tynkami . Sciągam tego wykonawcę z białej listy.

----------


## gegus37

Biała lista

P.Brzuchacz Władysław z Gaja - koparka + transport samochodowy
dowozi pospółkę , piasek , kryszywa - uczciwy i dobry fachowiec tel: 604064269

Arhitekt - P Beata tel : 607113115  - rewelacja

----------


## Rysiek650

> Przypominam namiary na doskonałego wylewkarza: p. Marek *501 651 600*


Ja niestety mam inne doświadczenia z Panem Markiem.
Miałem do zrobienia ok30m2 wylewek. Powiedział że nie ma problemu i do tygodnia góra dwóch będzie zrobione. Mimo upływu trzech nikt się nie pojawił a Pan Marek przestał odbierać telefon gdy dzwoniłem.
Gdyby powiedział że nie ma czasu to by było po problemie . Mógłbym załatwić kogoś innego a tak to cały harmonogram prac na budowie muszę zmienić i przesunąć terminy innych wykonawców 

Dlatego dopisuję Pana Marka do czarnej listy.

----------


## Sloneczko

A może jest chory, albo co? Nie tylko ja chwaliłam pana Marka w tym wątku.
To zupełnie do niego niepodobne, takie zachowanie   :Roll:

----------


## Pancka

witam
czy ma ktoś solidnego *TYNKARZA* ? no i przy okazji kogos kto robi *wylewki*?


Z mojej strony moigę polecić *firmę budowlaną* ( wybudowali nam dom od piwnic po sam dach włącznie )  terminowo i solidnie    :big grin:  " RICH - BAU - BUD" Z Żelczyny ( Wielkie Drogi ) pan.Rysiek 515 - 068 - 330

----------


## pion999

Tynkarz - Stanisław Staniszewski z okolic Warszawy. PARTACZ nie z tej ziemi!!!

----------


## coffee27

Ściany postawione, dom zadaszony :smile:  Wyręczył Pana Bogdana Pan Rafał znany z forum jako challenger 99. Szczerze polecam, może nie pracują jak błyskawica ale ekipa dokładna i dotrzymuje terminu.  :smile:

----------


## Rysiek650

> A może jest chory, albo co? Nie tylko ja chwaliłam pana Marka w tym wątku.
> To zupełnie do niego niepodobne, takie zachowanie


Nie mam do Ciebie pretensji bo to przecież nie Twoja wina.
Zapewne jest chory na pewną chorobę  ale jej nazwy nie będę jej wymieniał bo każdy się może domyślić. 
Jak czytam forum to już paru wykonawców polecanych na forum  też zachorowało na tą chorobę .To chyba jakaś choroba zakaźna związana z forum. Kto się zbyt często na białej liście znajduje zaczyna chorować  :smile: )
Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów !

----------


## krzysztof1970

Witam wszystkich i pragnę podzielić się z Wami moimi doświadczeniami z „fachowcami na budowie”
Zacznę od czarnej listy Pan Stanisław z Krzonowa totalna porażka do tej pory szukałem dekarzy do poprawy dachu lało się w trzech miejscach. (dwa razy był na poprawkach i przestał odbierać telefon - stan surowy otwarty)
Biała lista to firma Logo – Service bardzo miła i fachowa obsługa (nie uciekają od problemów co się chwali- okna) 
Wylewki firma BET-MIX 
Instalacji elektrycznej, co i woda nie przetestowałem.
Elewacja zewnętrzna Logis-Bud Pan Marcin –604 781 334  najlepsza ekipa jaką miałem do tej pory na budowie. O jakości ich pracy świadczy dodatkowo fakt iż po wykonaniu mojej elewacji przeszli do sąsiadów. Jeszcze jedno za taką robotę bardzo przyzwoita cena.
Szukam dobrych ekip do kostki, odwodnienia, oraz wykończenia jeśli ktoś może polecić będę bardo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam 
 :big grin:

----------


## bartek_walas

B I A L A    L I S T A

Witam co do dociepleń zewnetrznych(elewacji) to sotatnio roblia u mnie firma z krakowa pana Pawła D.(nr.tel 510-471-54 :cool:  jestem bardzo zadowolony z wykonania ich uslugi, wszedzie pozadek dzien w dzien, szybko, sprawnie,profesionalnie i tanio wypelnili swoje zadanie!!! Dom wyglada slicznie


Fliziarz 889272186 pan Wiesław!!! Do tej pory przyjemnie patrzec na polozone przez niego płytkie tez bardzo polecam mialem juz kilku fliziarzy przez 2 lata a ten to byl najlepszy teraz moi znajomi korzystaja z jego uslug!!! Polecam kazdemu

----------


## bartek_walas

PS: jezeli ktos moze mi polecic jakas firme zajmujaca sie ogrodzeniami dokladnie murem z kamienia i jakas stal!!! pozdrawiam

----------


## garbus2

Z czystym sumieniem biała lista: ocieplenia ale również inne prace ogólnobudowlane. Telefon do p. Andrzeja 781790291 - można powoływać się na Adama (czyli mnie :big tongue: ) 
Zalety:
- młoda ekipa ale wiedzą co robią
- sprzątają po sobie 
- szef zawsze odbiera telefony
- cenowo również OK
- terminowi (przyjechali jak mówili)

Ze dwie  rzeczy mozna by im zarzucić ale są one tak malutkie ze nie warto o nich wspominać

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> PS: jezeli ktos moze mi polecic jakas firme zajmujaca sie ogrodzeniami dokladnie murem z kamienia i jakas stal!!! pozdrawiam


U nas kamieniem (ogrodzenie, parapety, będzie jeszcze robić schody) zajmował się p. Tokarz, tel. 503091249. Cenowo przyzwoicie, słowny i "dobrze robi" a do tego ma bardzo sympatyczne poczucie humoru i jakoś dobrze się nam współpracowało.

----------


## dada_krk

BIALA LISTA,  sprzedawcy elementow na ogrodzenei siatkowe:

(Slupki obejmy, siatke - dowolny wymiar , druty naciagowe , etc) bralem od:
*Ariel Buda* - Wolbrom, przyjezdza na targi do Proszowic (sroda) oraz Niepolomic (wtorek i piatek)
tel 608 398 323

Te same elementy metalowe plus tzw galanteria betonowa do odrodzenia, murki, obejmy i dodatkowo samowkrety do sztachet drewnianych mozna kupic w Branicach na przeciwko kombinatu
*'Klima-bet' Piotr Kot*
os Branice ul Sasanek 7
tel 501 46 00 19

----------


## DOMINIK97

geodeci z ANDRYCHOWA BAKA 
KŁAMCY NIESŁOWNI 
a cena hohoho nie polecam

----------


## ptr8

Wiem że jest sporo wypowiedzi ale niektóre już nieaktualne... czytaj ;p zweryfikowane przez kolejne osoby  :smile:  jako czarna lista, czy ktoś ma jakieś aktualne namiary  :smile:  powiedzmy AD2008  :smile:  bardzo proszę, solidni i tani  :smile:  a własnie jak się ceny kształtują ? za ile flizowaliście ? mówimy oczywiście o prostej przestrzeni jak przedpokój etc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## windows

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewforum...10755a42d7cb60

----------


## bietka9

> B I A L A    L I S T A
> 
> Witam co do dociepleń zewnetrznych(elewacji) to sotatnio roblia u mnie firma z krakowa pana Pawła D.(nr.tel 510-471-54 jestem bardzo zadowolony z wykonania ich uslugi, wszedzie pozadek dzien w dzien, szybko, sprawnie,profesionalnie i tanio wypelnili swoje zadanie!!! Dom wyglada slicznie
> 
> 
> Fliziarz 889272186 pan Wiesław!!! Do tej pory przyjemnie patrzec na polozone przez niego płytkie tez bardzo polecam mialem juz kilku fliziarzy przez 2 lata a ten to byl najlepszy teraz moi znajomi korzystaja z jego uslug!!! Polecam kazdemu


Ja również polecam!!! BIAŁA LISTA
Właśnie dzisiaj u nas skończyli -ocieplali dom styropianem,tynkowali,układali parapety,kładli płytki klinkierowe na elewacji,wcześniej robili podbitkę. Bardzo solidni !

PS.Oprócz tego kładą gładzie,refipsy,flizy,panele

----------


## marcin g

BIAŁA LISTA

Kiedyś pisałem o zaginionym Pawle. korzystając z tego forum znalazłem wówczas innego Pawła, który kładł mi w efekcie płytki w łazience. Zrobił to starannie i z efektem, jaki mnie satysfakcjonował. W ramach swojej pracy wykonał sufit podwieszany oraz zamontował downlighty. Wielkich bajerów w łazience nie miałem, ale Pan twierdził, że robi z powodzeniem również różne półeczki i inne bardziej skomplikowane rzeczy z płytkami. Pokazywał zdjęcia z realizacji. Podaję więc nr. (606500191) dla zainteresowanych w okolicach Krakowa. Znajomy Pana Pawła wraz ze swoją ekipą szybko potem położył gładź i wymalował pokoje za normalną cenę. Tutaj namiar -  666948892.

Mam za to problem z ułożeniem cokołów drewnianych o wys. 10 cm. Parkieciarz twierdzi, że nie mając piły o promieniu 10 cm nie będzie tego robił. Innym nie chce się dla takiej małej pracy dojechać :sad:

----------


## pam

> na białą listę wpisuję wykonawców tynków wewnetrznych. Tynki gipsowe gładziutkie jak lustro. Panowie wykonuja także ( a jest ich 3 w ekipie) tynki cementowo wapienne (u mnie kuchni, 2 łazienki oraz suszarnia).
> 
> Pozabezpieczali ładnie okna, potem po sobie pozamiatali. Pełna kultura. Bez przekleństw i picia. Zawsze doradzą.  Zawsze odbierali telefon - nawet po wykonanej robocie (a to sie często nie zdarza).
> A powyższe dotyczy Pana Żmudy - telefon 772051874.
> Mają podobno coś wolnych teminów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Chciałem się do tego dołączyć. Wszystko pozabezpieczane a na koniec elegancko posprzątane, powycierane okna a nawet rurki od CO. Jakieś 600mkw tynku zajęło niecałe dwa tygodnie. Właśnie dzisiaj skończyli. Tynki cemwap robią z gotowych mieszanek baumit.
Ściany równiusienkie jak lodowisko - polecam.

----------


## aattka

Firma Dom-Bud pana Czesława Boczonia.Biała czy czarna lista pozostawiam do oceny forumowiczów -po telefonicznym umówieniu ,czekam 2 godzny -nie zjawia się .  :Evil:   po moim drugim tel. kłamie, iż był  umawiamy się na kolejny termin i znowu się nie zjawia   :Evil:  . Pojawia się natomiast niezapowiedziany i za wyflizowanie 20m łazienki MÓWI za mniej jak 10tyś to ja nie robię 500zł za metr to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie delikatnie mówiąc!!! Łazienka jest przygotowana zagruntowana wchodzi w grę tylko zabudowa prostokątnej wanny i położenie fliz.
W trakcie rozmowy  wynika też kolejne kłamstwo pytany czy ma maszynę wodną do cięcia i szlifowania długich( 97cm) płyt  twierdzi, że tak ,ale do szlifowania trzeba wozić  :ohmy:   - na maszynie wodnej diamentowej można zarówno przycinać jak i szlifować tak twierdzą  sprzedawcy owych maszyn . Tak więc Firma Dom-Bud pana Czesława u mnie  czarna lista  :Evil:

----------


## dorkaS

> Firma Dom-Bud pana Czesława Boczonia.Biała czy czarna lista pozostawiam do oceny forumowiczów -po telefonicznym umówieniu ,czekam 2 godzny -nie zjawia się .   po moim drugim tel. kłamie, iż był  umawiamy się na kolejny termin i znowu się nie zjawia   .


Ja dołączam się do mieszanych uczuć wobec tej firmy. Co prawda potknęliśmy się na etapie kosztorysu  budowy domu, więc nie wypowiem się o wykonawstwie. W naszym wypadku odbiór kosztorysu miał odbyć się pewnego dnia, termin ustalony dwa dni wcześniej, potwierdzony kilka godzin przed. Klamka pocałowana, po jeździe przez cały Kraków, w momencie podchodzenia do bramy telefon, że pan Czesław nie zdaży bo utknął na budowie. Ok. Następny dzień to samo, osoba która miała wydać papiery nie miała pojęcia gdzie są i o co chodzi. Po telefonie obiecano nam dowóz kosztorysu do domu. Po trzech dniach milczenia dzwonimy, i dowiadujemy się, że co prawda pani sekretarka nic nie wie o sprawie ale się dowie. Faktycznie tak się stalo. Trzeci kurs do siedziby firmy i kosztorys mamy. Płacimy za niego 300 zł zamiast 400 zł. Niestety planów domu nie otrzymujemy, bo zginał klucz do szafy pancernej. 
Nie wiem czy to już czarna lista, ale taka sytuacja na starcie zniechęciła nas do nich.

----------


## olga_j

Tarasy z drewna egzotycznego Bangkirai skończone. 
Deska i montaż z F.H.U. Grodex z Krakowa 662-00-34-12,. 
Dodaje na Białą Listę.  :Wink2:

----------


## pietiap

Biała:

GEODETA 
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić panią Małgorzatę Wykurz 
(012) 638 21 23, (0602) 388 586. 
Profesjonalnie, szybko, miło i za niewygórowaną cenę.

----------


## gzresiek987

> Jako ze mam chwilke, polecam kolejnego wykonawce:
> 
> - montaz paneli podlogowych - Panel-Pol (Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow), ale tak naprawde swietna ekipa montazowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni i myslacy - nie moge sie do niczego przyczepic!
> tel do montazystow:723459747
> 
> na razie, odpukac, nie moge nikogo odradzic.
> 
> P


Ja też korzystałem z usług Panel-Pol tylko kupowałem na Kalwaryjskiej koło Matecznego świetna obsługa i fachowy montaż

----------


## gzresiek987

> Jako ze mam chwilke, polecam kolejnego wykonawce:
> 
> - montaz paneli podlogowych - Panel-Pol (Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow), ale tak naprawde swietna ekipa montazowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni i myslacy - nie moge sie do niczego przyczepic!
> tel do montazystow:723459747
> 
> na razie, odpukac, nie moge nikogo odradzic.
> 
> P


też polecam. Co prawda kupowałem na kalwaryjskiej, bo mam tam bliżej i nie montował Pan Darek tylko Pan Michał ale wszystko  było w jak najlepszym porządku

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał knapciu
> 
> Jako ze mam chwilke, polecam kolejnego wykonawce:
> 
> - montaz paneli podlogowych - Panel-Pol (Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow), ale tak naprawde swietna ekipa montazowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni i myslacy - nie moge sie do niczego przyczepic!
> tel do montazystow:723459747
> 
> na razie, odpukac, nie moge nikogo odradzic.
> 
> ...


A moze tak link do zdjatek z tak pieknych realizacji od wszystkich panow? Chetnie poogladamy.   :Wink2:

----------


## dada_krk

Biala lista:
Sklep istalacji wew. do wody, CO i gazu *INSTALCOP* ul Lagiewnicka 39, okolice ronda Matecznego, ulica za McDonaldem

Szczerze polecam do zakupow instalacyjnych, grzejniki, piec gazowy, etc pan Dariusz uprzejmy i kompetentny sprzedawca.

----------


## iva_marti

Potrzebuję namiaru na firmę, wykonującą balustrady ze stali nierdzewnej i szkła hartowanego. Nie muszę chyba dodawać,że tanich i solidnych.

----------


## Blutka

> Napisał GrzesiekKraków
> 
> na białą listę wpisuję wykonawców tynków wewnetrznych. Tynki gipsowe gładziutkie jak lustro. Panowie wykonuja także ( a jest ich 3 w ekipie) tynki cementowo wapienne (u mnie kuchni, 2 łazienki oraz suszarnia).
> 
> Pozabezpieczali ładnie okna, potem po sobie pozamiatali. Pełna kultura. Bez przekleństw i picia. Zawsze doradzą.  Zawsze odbierali telefon - nawet po wykonanej robocie (a to sie często nie zdarza).
> A powyższe dotyczy Pana Żmudy - telefon 772051874.
> Mają podobno coś wolnych teminów.
> 
> 
> ...


Słuchajcie, ten telefon jest "nieprawidłowy", jak twierdzi telefonistka. Ma ktoś dobry numer do niego?

----------


## edit-blondi

> Przypominam namiary na doskonałego wylewkarza: p. Marek *501 651 600*


niestety doskonały nikt nie jest. 
Wylewki w domu ok, piekne i równe. Ale balkony już dokładnie spieprzone. Wylewka krzywa i wylana tak wysoko, ze nie ma jak płytkami zrobic spadu  :cry:

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał GrzesiekKraków
> 
> ...


Faktycznie jest źle zapisany, ma być:

722 05 18 74.

Jeszcze raz polecam.

----------


## Blutka

Dzięki. Umówiłam się z panem Żmudą na "oględziny" właśnie.  :smile:

----------


## pam

> Dzięki. Umówiłam się z panem Żmudą na "oględziny" właśnie.


Jak coś to możesz pooglądać u mnie. W środę zaczynają wylewki, ekipa którą mi polecił. A jak będzie trzeba to dam namiar gdzie zamawiałem tynk Baumitu. Podobno był w dobrej cenie.

----------


## knapciu

....
A moze tak link do zdjatek z tak pieknych realizacji od wszystkich panow? Chetnie poogladamy.   :Wink2: [/quote]

Witam,

Jezeli jestes zainteresowana zdjeciami (nie jestem przekonany co do koncepcji dzielenia sie ze wszystkimi swoim wlasnym swiatem) to napisz na priva - moge cos podeslac ewentualnie zapraszam do domku - do obejrzenia jest ok 60m2 podlogi z paneli (czyli duzy material do analizy) - wg mnie tak jak napisalem wczesniej wyglada to naprawde dobrze. Z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecic.

Natomiast jezeli chcialas wskazac, iz wykonawca lub jego znajomy sam siebie chwali, czego nie zakladam, to niestety bardzo sie pomylilas.

Aha - niestety najprawdopodobniej po raz pierwszy zaproponuje kogos na czarna liste - material dowodowy gromadze :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,
Przemek

----------


## olga_j

Witam
Proszę na PRIV kontakt do solidnego i niedrogiego malarza (gładź + malowanie) Mieszkanie w starym budownictwie.

A tak aby nie odbiega od tematu polecam Fliziarza: Pan Ryszard tel.608-860-134

----------


## olga_j

Witam
Proszę na PRIV kontakt do solidnego i niedrogiego malarza (gładź + malowanie) Mieszkanie w starym budownictwie.

A tak aby nie odbiega od tematu polecam Fliziarza: Pan Ryszard tel.608-860-134

----------


## Plento

Ostrzegam nie dajcie się wykorzystać i nabrać na "rzetelnośc i fachowość"


*Firma budowlana "Jawi Bud" Janusz i Wiesław Gałka, Kraków, os. Złotej Jesieni*

totalny koszmar

*ZDECYDOWANIE NAJCZARNIEJSZA LISTA*

----------


## Blutka

> Napisał Blutka
> 
> Dzięki. Umówiłam się z panem Żmudą na "oględziny" właśnie. 
> 
> 
> Jak coś to możesz pooglądać u mnie. W środę zaczynają wylewki, ekipa którą mi polecił. A jak będzie trzeba to dam namiar gdzie zamawiałem tynk Baumitu. Podobno był w dobrej cenie.


O, super, mów, gdzie kupowałeś.  :smile:

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Blutka
> 
> ...


Najtaniej wyszło mi w składzie Kolonia (ul. Ważewskiego - koło zakopianki tuż przed Marimexem). Z tego zo pamiętam to rozpiętość cenowa była pomiędzy 20zł a 17,8 za worek. Ta cena była już z dostawą HDSem.
A wczoraj o 23 skończyli wylewki - ekipa polecona przez p. Żmudę. Jeszcze nie wchodziłem, tak więc nie wiem jaki efekt, ale w trakcie wyglądało OK. Napiszę później namiary jak już wszystko pooglądam.

Ew. namiar na przedstawiciela w Kolonii p. Marcin Parzelski 502 169 983. Ale już z cementem to wyskoczyli z zawrotną ceną.

----------


## hycel

*MALIBORSKI CIESIELSTWO BUJAKÓW k/Kęt
*
SERDECZNIE I Z CZYSTYM SUMIENIEM POLECAM

Fachowa i miła obsługa, niesamowite tempo robót, świetna organizacja i jakość.
Kulturalni i niepijący   :big grin:   (czy to jeszcze możliwe ?? biorąc pod uwagę poprzednią ekipe od budowlanki !!) pracownicy.

www.maliborski.com


Pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------


## pam

No to już po wszystkim i mogę polecić kolejną ekipę (jak obiecałem).  Wylewki maszynowe: Mateusz Ząbek  888 591 293. Ekipa 5 osób 200mkw zrobiła w jeden dzień (no może jeszcze połowę nocy)  :ohmy:  . Wylewki gładkie i równe.

----------


## gegus37

powoli zaczynam rozglądac sie za wykonawcą przyłączy i instalacji co.wod-kan , gaz, elektryki - może ktoś z forumowiczów poleci mi  kogoś *solidnego* i w miare *nie najdroższego* działającego w Krakowie i okolicy.!!!

----------


## artpil

Również zdecydowanie polecam firmę Ulek   :big grin:  . Firmę tworzy trzech braci, którzy szybko i fachowo wykonali dach mojego domu (kopertowy - projekt Ramzes z pracowni Domena). Po zakończeniu prac została mi paleta dachówek, które miały być odpadem po cięciu, a dzięki temu, że zawsze chciało im się poszukać pasującego kawałka mam zapas na gradobicie  :Wink2:  . Jestem bardzo zadowloony z ich usług i wszystkim gorąco polecam. Namiar na nich dostałem od kolegów, którym wcześniej wykonywali dachy. Wszyscy byli zadowoleni. Skontaktować się z nimi można również pod nr 601 660 442 (Budsaj).

Artur

----------


## Savik

Biała Lista: 
Szczerze polecam Centrum Pokryć Dachowych Abito - http://abito.pl/.
Kupowałem u nich dachówkę Erlus E58. Profesjonalna obsługa i wycena.
Przy wyliczeniu dachówki, orynnowania  nie zaniżają potrzebnych ilości co zdarzało się moim znajomym - dostawali super cenę - ale potem musieli dokupywać sporo dachówki. Zero problemów ze zwrotem/wymianą uszkodzonych elementów.

----------


## jen77

POLECAM:  Pana od tynków wewnętrznych : Pan Żmuda  722-051-874, sprawna ekipa, słowni, łatwo się z nimi dogadać, robią rewalcyjnie zarówno tynki gipsowe jak i cementowo wapienne - kilka osóboglądało u mnie ich tynki i się od razu na nich zdecydowali

----------


## jen77

wykasowany wpis

----------


## mathiasso

dawno tutaj mnie nie było   :big grin:  
najpierw lista biała (wspominałem już na grupie krakowskiej) przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków zrobiona szybko i sprawnie (2 dni), posiadają też skład budowlany i dostałem pustaki w dobrej cenie tel. 50-509-450

bardzo biała lista do fliziarze, ojciec z synem co prawda są na półmetku, ale już mogę stwierdzić że to najlepsza ekipa jaka mi się trafiła, normalnie jakby byli nie z tego świata (chociaż to powinna być norma) nie piją, nie palą, nie przeklinają, robią 12h/dobę, spokojni, dokładni i jeszcze śpią na budowie i wracają tylko na łekendy, kurcze żeby wszyscy tacy byli toby człowiek nie musiał być na budowie codziennie   :big grin:   518-744-312, co prawda posiedzą jeszcze trochę u mnie, ale już można sobie rezerwować, bo co ktoś przychodzi do mnie to bierze od nich telefon   :big grin:  

no i na koniec lista raczej blada niż biała bo kilka zastrzeżeń mam, pomimo że ktoś mi tu ich polecił na forum, panowie od zabudowy poddasza, wszystko zrobione elegancko, pod malowanie, ale niestety strasznie dłuuuugo ponad 2 miesiące i do tego w trakcie pracy był spory bałagan, na koniec oczywiście posprzątali tel 500-118-051

o firmie Aqua na razie nie pisze bo jeszcze im został ostatni etap   :cool:

----------


## bartek_walas

Jak by ktos potrzebowal sluzarza(bramy, kraty, balutrady itp) bardzo pieknie wykonana praca, niedawno skomnczyl u nas to polecam!!!
Pan ADAM tyle ze zawieruszyl mi sie numer na komorke wiec daje stacjonarny 12-262 14 29 z krakowa!!!
zrszeta bede sie z nim niebawem widzial wiec wezme jeszcze raz na komorke to wam napisze!!!
Aha i dzwonic jak cos po 20!!!
P  O  L  E  C  A  M !! !

----------


## Blutka

> dawno tutaj mnie nie było   
> najpierw lista biała (wspominałem już na grupie krakowskiej) przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków zrobiona szybko i sprawnie (2 dni), posiadają też skład budowlany i dostałem pustaki w dobrej cenie tel. 50-509-450


Hej, a ile wzięli za oczyszczalnię? I telefon jest niekompletny.

----------


## mathiasso

> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> dawno tutaj mnie nie było   
> najpierw lista biała (wspominałem już na grupie krakowskiej) przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków zrobiona szybko i sprawnie (2 dni), posiadają też skład budowlany i dostałem pustaki w dobrej cenie tel. 50-509-450
> 
> 
> Hej, a ile wzięli za oczyszczalnię? I telefon jest niekompletny.


a sorry powinno być 509-509-450
mnie kosztowała 6,5tys i nic mnie nie interesowało, nawet ze swoją małą koparką przyjechali

----------


## dorkaS

[quote="skroniec112"]Zdecydowanie omijać firmę Kominki "Miro-les Foyers" przy ul.Klimeckiegi 14a Kraków, bardzo nieuprzejmi, 

Dobrze,  że to piszesz, bede uwazac, bo stamtad chcialam brac koze. A sprzedawca, ktory mnie namawial do kupna kominka byl wyjatkowo uprzejmy i mily, dreczylam go bardzo dlugo o rozne szczegoly i dzielnie wytrzymywal grad pytan. Moze tacy sa na etapie wstepnym.

----------


## aki-aki

> Napisał Szymon_J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał piotrwiner
> 
> ...


Kurcze a ja myślałam poważnie o zleceniu temu gościowi budowy. Nawet się z nim spotkałam. Wydawało mi się , że po dograniu szczegółów, może uda nam sie dojść do porozumienia. Nie ma nikogo kto by miał pochlebne zdanie o pracy pana* K.........vel Challanger79*???

----------


## dada_krk

Kupowalem tam obudowe drewniana na zewnatrz kominka i poza tym ze troche kosztowala mam pozytywne wrazenia, sprzedawca pan Wojtek Perek byl mily i przestrzegal mnie zeby przypilnowac wykonawce i ja dobrze zaizolowac.
Tak ze roznie bywa. A jest to miejsce gdzie mozna wiekszosc akcesoriow do kominka kupic.
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## dada_krk

*aki_aki, ponury*
Niestety ale przy wybieraniu wlasciwych kontaktow warto pobawic sie choc troche w psychologa. Jezeli ktos ma 4 wpisy a 3 z nich dotycza reklamy to chyba jasne o co chodzi. Oszustow nie brakuje, z dostepem do komputera tez.
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## anetta_p

Ja bardzo serdecznie polecam stolarza. Robił u mnie w domu meble w kuchni, łazience, szafe wnekową i drzwi wewnetrzne.
Wszystko wykonane bardzo solidnie, fachowo. Pan stolarz jako nieliczny z naszych fachowców, zawsze był gotowy dokładnie na umówiony termin.

Poniżej przykładowe zdjęcia z mojego domu:

http://images44.fotosik.pl/32/6a30dbcb2cac8e9dmed.jpg

http://images43.fotosik.pl/32/eb9b7f1e246d6830med.jpg

http://images31.fotosik.pl/403/06691d21473f9c6fmed.jpg

http://images28.fotosik.pl/297/62981985c5e25591med.jpg


Telefon i namiary podam na priv.

----------


## bb27

CZARNA LISTA   Odradzam firmę OKNOSTAR z Krakowa!!!!!!
Firma wykonała u mnie montaż okien pcv  i wszystko było by dobrze gdyby nie to, że w bardzo oryginalny sposób założono zewnętrzny parapet z blachy ocynkowanej. Zamocowano go na "pchełkach" wkręconych bezpośrednio do framugi okna, następnie uszczelniono sylikonem. Mało tego blacha parapetu została powycinana w "fantastyczne wzorki" ,bo przysłoniła by otwory odprowadzające wodę.(Jakby nie można było obciąć ją na równo skracając całość  o 2 cm.) Uwaga! Teraz PEREŁKA! Wkroczył P. Kierownik Jarek po odbiór roboty! Poinformowałam go o swoim niezadowoleniu na co on zaczął mnie straszyć policją i sądem. Chciałam wynegocjować chociaż jakiś upust - nie było o tym nawet mowy. Wezwał samochód dostawczy i powiedział, że skoro nie podpisuję odbioru i faktury to wyciągają okna i on zabiera swoją własność. Tu znowu pojawiły się teksty o policji i sądzie. Zapytałam a co z zadatkiem i starymi oknami czy mi odda... tu pojawił się dziwny grymas twarzy... Zachowanie tego faceta pozostawia wiele do życzenia, totalny brak kultury, arogancja, tupet, krzykliwość itd... Odradzam serdecznie!!!!

----------


## ponury63

> Niestety ale przy wybieraniu wlasciwych kontaktow warto pobawic sie choc troche w psychologa. Jezeli ktos ma 4 wpisy a 3 z nich dotycza reklamy to chyba jasne o co chodzi. Oszustow nie brakuje, z dostepem do komputera tez.


dlatego sławić Google  :wink:  
i jedną z najfajniejszych forumowych funkcji w profilu - "Znajdź wszystkie posty forumowicza"




> Kurcze a ja myślałam poważnie o zleceniu temu gościowi budowy. Nawet się z nim spotkałam. Wydawało mi się , że po dograniu szczegółów, może uda nam sie dojść do porozumienia. Nie ma nikogo kto by miał pochlebne zdanie o pracy pana* K.........vel Challanger79???*???


o fachowcu świadczą jego prace - żądaj ich pokazania
każda porządna firma ma listę zrealizowanych obiektów, których właściciele zgodzili się na możliwość odwiedzin - trzeba się skontaktować, obejrzec, wypytać o współpracę z wykonawcą
można też pytać na Forum

w zacytowanej powyżej sprawie brakuje mi zwykłego, normalnego podejścia
wystarczylo powiedzieć "przepraszam wszystkich zainteresowanych, wiem, zrobiłem źle, to sie nie powtórzy"
nikt nie jest ideałem, ale unikanie tematu jest najgorszym wyjściem

----------


## iva_marti

Ja nadal szukam kogoś do balustrad :stal nierdzewna +szkło +drewno. Może kogoś polecacie.

Potrzebuję też kontakt do osoby zajmującej się montażem i obudową kominków. Zależy mi na kimś,kto nie tylko estetycznie ale i poprawnie pod względem technicznym (odpowiedni dobór materiałów do obudowy itp) wykona montaż kominka.Prawdziwego zduna ,nie handlowca sprzedającego kominki i przy okazji montującego ot tak z rozpędu po przeczytaniu instukcji,albo i nie.

----------


## pam

> Ja nadal szukam kogoś do balustrad :stal nierdzewna +szkło +drewno. Może kogoś polecacie.
> 
> Potrzebuję też kontakt do osoby zajmującej się montażem i obudową kominków. Zależy mi na kimś,kto nie tylko estetycznie ale i poprawnie pod względem technicznym (odpowiedni dobór materiałów do obudowy itp) wykona montaż kominka.Prawdziwego zduna ,nie handlowca sprzedającego kominki i przy okazji montującego ot tak z rozpędu po przeczytaniu instukcji,albo i nie.


A zależy Ci na czasie?

----------


## iva_marti

*pam* nie zalezy mi na czasie. Dopiero będziemy zaczynać instalacje ,tynki ,wylewki. Kominek więc dopiero na wiosnę.

----------


## pam

> *pam* nie zalezy mi na czasie. Dopiero będziemy zaczynać instalacje ,tynki ,wylewki. Kominek więc dopiero na wiosnę.


No to dobrze. Bo mam super gościa do kominka. Na razie zrobił te przewody które można było przed wylewkami. Resztę zrobi jak wróci z "akcji" w Austrii. Ma u mnie kończyć koło 10 grudnia. Jak zrobi to mogę albo podesłać zdjęcia albo będzie można pooglądać.

----------


## Rysiek650

> Ja nadal szukam kogoś do balustrad :stal nierdzewna +szkło +drewno. Może kogoś polecacie.
> 
> Potrzebuję też kontakt do osoby zajmującej się montażem i obudową kominków. Zależy mi na kimś,kto nie tylko estetycznie ale i poprawnie pod względem technicznym (odpowiedni dobór materiałów do obudowy itp) wykona montaż kominka.Prawdziwego zduna ,nie handlowca sprzedającego kominki i przy okazji montującego ot tak z rozpędu po przeczytaniu instukcji,albo i nie.



Gorąco polecam fachowca od kominków. 
El-Kom" Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe
Kraków, ul. Płaszowska 9, tel. 012 2571253

Ja już mam kominek taki jaki chciałem  :smile: )
Pana Banda  zdecydowanie dopisuję  do białej listy.

Jest solidny, "kontaktowy", ma zmysł artystyczny-na poczekaniu narysował wstępny projekt, prace wykonuje  w terminach i cenach wcześniej ustalonych. POLECAM   :big grin:

----------


## iva_marti

> Napisał iva_marti
> 
> *pam* nie zalezy mi na czasie. Dopiero będziemy zaczynać instalacje ,tynki ,wylewki. Kominek więc dopiero na wiosnę.
> 
> 
> No to dobrze. Bo mam super gościa do kominka. Na razie zrobił te przewody które można było przed wylewkami. Resztę zrobi jak wróci z "akcji" w Austrii. Ma u mnie kończyć koło 10 grudnia. Jak zrobi to mogę albo podesłać zdjęcia albo będzie można pooglądać.


Bardzo proszę o namiary,może być na priva.

----------


## iva_marti

Super nie miałam nikogo ,a teraz mam kilku do wyboru  :big grin:

----------


## domi_ch

szukam dobrego i taniego architekta, który albo dopasuje projekt który znalazłam do naszych wymagań albo całkiem zaprojektuje nam dom

----------


## Sail

[quote="dorkaS"]


> Zdecydowanie omijać firmę Kominki "Miro-les Foyers" .


A my kupiliśmy u nich kozę. Z montażem kosztowała nas mniej niż podaje oficjalny dystrybutor firmy w Polsce. Przyjechali, przywieźli, zamontowali zgodnie z umową - bez żadnych opóźnień - dla mnie miło i fachowo. Ja polecam.   :Wink2:

----------


## Markoebelo

Czy macie kontakt z polecaną firmą Aqua z Myślenic ( instalacje grzewcze itp). 
Cos nie odbierają kom w ostatnim czasie. A nr stacjonarny firmy jest chyba nieaktualny. 
Ja mam kom 603630261- w tyg nikt nie odbiera a w weekend byl wyłączony

----------


## diummi

> Ja bardzo serdecznie polecam stolarza. Robił u mnie w domu meble w kuchni, łazience, szafe wnekową i drzwi wewnetrzne.
> Wszystko wykonane bardzo solidnie, fachowo. Pan stolarz jako nieliczny z naszych fachowców, zawsze był gotowy dokładnie na umówiony termin.
> 
> Poniżej przykładowe zdjęcia z mojego domu:
> 
> http://images44.fotosik.pl/32/6a30dbcb2cac8e9dmed.jpg
> 
> http://images43.fotosik.pl/32/eb9b7f1e246d6830med.jpg
> 
> ...


To ja bardzo poproszę o te namiary.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konieczki

A ja już skończyłam właśnie stan surowy i mogę śmiało polecić moją ekipę. Panowie robią wolno ale bardzo porządnie i dokładnie. Kierownik (nie z ekipy) powiedział mi że nie widział tak dokładnie zrobionych ścian piwnicy.

----------


## polski00012

Dodaje do *CZARNEJ* listy firme  pana Grzegorza Basaka  która wykonuje prace budowlane i wiem ze zajmuje sie tez sprzedaza kostki brukowej firmy http://www.stalbruk.pl/ Poniewaz są nie solidna firma,partacze którzy nie maja nic wspolnego z fachowcami Nie wywiazuja sie z umowionych terminow a w dodatku pija na budowie 
U mnie tynki (wewnetrzne) robili dwa miesiace po czym kolejna ekipa musiała po nich poprawiac

----------


## kakusek

*Konieczki* to ja poprosze o namiar oraz w jakich rejonach buduja domy?9moja budowa jest 40 km poza Krakowem)

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , KONIECZKI ja też poproszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę . Chcę zacząć budowę na wiosnę , okolice Krakowa . Pozdrawiam [/b]

----------


## dada_krk

> Witam , KONIECZKI ja też poproszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę . Chcę zacząć budowę na wiosnę , okolice Krakowa . Pozdrawiam [/b]


*kakusek, JarekKRK45*
Przesylajcie zapytania na priva (PW), po to jest. Inaczej zasmiecamy liste !
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## Gluonek

Czarna lista:

CEMBET:

Byli najtańsi ale nie wyszedłem na tym dobrze zamawiając ich. Korzystałem z ich usług przy wylewaniu fundamentów w ziemi i według moich obliczeń miało wejść nie więcej niż 30 m3 a weszło 35. Mierzyłem dokładnie i raczej z nadmiarem więc byłem bardzo zdziwiony że się pomyliłem o 1/7. Zresztą dowiedziałem się od kolegi, który pracuje w ekipie budowlanej że ile razy brali beton z Cembetu to ich wyliczenia były złe, zawsze im brakowało. W fundamenty nad ziemią również weszło 2m3 więcej niż to wynikało z moich obliczeń. Według mnie Cembet oszukuje na ilości. Jeśli chodzi o punktualność i sumienność to nie mam większych zastrzeżeń. Mieli co prawda drobne opóźnienia ale to zawsze może się zdarzyć pod koniec dnia.

Biała lista:

KRAKBET

Bardzo sumienna firma. Przed umówionym terminem zawsze przyjeżdżał ich przedstawiciel, weryfikował obliczenia, i potwierdzał dostawę. Brałem od nich cement na oba stropy oraz schody wejściowe i muszę powiedzieć że ile wyliczyłem betonu tyle zawsze wystarczało. Na drugi strop wyszło wręcz idealnie, zostało może jedne taczki. Aha, przy dostawie powyżej 10m3 panowie przywożą flaszeczkę na rozgrzanie, zwłaszcza jeśli się trochę spóźnią  :Smile: . Cena betonu była o 10zł wyższa niż w Cembecie ale za to uważam że nie kantują i są solidną firmą. Polecam ich. 
U sąsiadów beton dostarczała betoniarnia z Dobczyc, wg. ekipy budowlanej również solidna firma.

----------


## Szymon_J

Chcialem ostrzec przez firma wod-kan, zajmuje sie wykonywaniem przylaczy wody, montazem szamb (mozliwe, ze zajmuja sie tez innymi sprawami, ja na tych 2 poprzestalem). Firma to: Studziżba Władysław Zakład Instalacji Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych i CO, tel. 501-472-807, ul. Myslenicka (Panorama firm podaje ulice Wyslouchow z numerem stacjonarnym).

Zlecilem firmie wykonanie przylacza wody oraz zamontowanie szamba plastikowego. Praca wykonana, kwota uzgodniona, stargowalem pewien procent (niewielki). Wiekszosc pieniedzy przekazana zaraz po robocie. Zapowiedzialem, ze pozostala kwote bede przekazywal stopniowo jak beda pojawiac sie dokumenty formalne zwiazane z odbiorem przylacza.

Przed odbiorem protokolu wykonania przylacza a tym samym przed ostatnia transza uslyszalem ze protokolu nie dostane jesli nie zaplace pierwotnej kwoty (przed jej stargowaniem). Miedzy czasie okazalo sie rowniez, ze rura od szamba, ktora Panowie wsuneli w przygotowany wczesniej wypust w fundamencie zostala zaizolowana "na sztuke", po pierwszym deszczu zaczelo mi sie lac do piwnicy. Po ogledzinach pan Studzizba stwierdzil, ze nie poprawi tego, poniewaz on juz wiecej pieniedzy nie bedzie wydawal na mnie a takie porzadne zaizolowanie to koszt kilkuset zlotych, a wogole to nie jego wina tylko dom zostal zle zbudowany i dlatego woda leje sie do srodka.

Grzeczna rozmowa z Panem w sprawie poprawek i protokolu (ktory notabene bardzo czesto uzywa zastepnikow przecinkow pt. ku***) nic nie dala. Grzeczna rozmowa z MPWiK rowniez nic nie dala. Udalo mi sie uzyskac ten protokol po prawie 2 miesiecznych bojach. Juz przy odbiorze protokolu nie moglem wziąć go do ręki żeby sprawdzic czy jest poprawny (poniewaz "jestem oszust") zanim nie zaplacilem pieniedzy. Protokol sprawdzalem podczas czy żona tego Pana (od niej odbieralem dokumentu) kurczowo trzymala koszulke w ktorej znajdowaly sie dokumenty. Rure od szamba tez dalo sie zaizolowac i nie sadze zeby kosztowalo to kilkaset zlotych...

----------


## basiekg

Witam 
czy ktos moze mi polecic ekipę ktora robi gruntowe wyminniki ciepla? chodzi mi o wymiennik rurowy? 
z gory dzieki

----------


## Olisah

Uwaga na pana *Józefa Dąbrowskiego z Dobczyc*! Jest on średnim fachowcem i nie przykłada się do pracy, ale to można jeszcze przeżyć. Ostrzegam przed nim gdyż jego cennik to jakieś nieporozumienie. Liczy sobie za usługi jak za przysłowiowe woły i nie jest w stanie przedstawić jasno i wyrażnie za co tak naprawde płacimy. Co do wysokich cen jego usług jestem przekonany gdyż po fakcie porównałem ceny z 5 innymi fachowcami (nie mówiąc ile zapłaciłem). Dodatkowo kasę wziął, a pracy nie skończył gdyż musiałem prosic innego fachowca o poprawkę, bo pan Józef mimo 3 wizyt nie był w stanie ustawić pieca poprawnie i nic nie działało tak jak należy. Ja już niestety nie mam wyjścia, zapłaciłem, ale ostrzegam przed tym "fachowcem". Nie warto się denerwować.

----------


## gegus37

CEMBET   :Evil:  

Ja też brałem na budowe swojego domu beton z CEMBETU  - strop nr 1 gdzie mialo mi zostać 1m3 betonu zmieściłem się cudem na styk , a na strop nr 2 wziołem na wszelki wypadek 1,5 m3 więcej niż największe wyliczenie to brakło ........1,5 m3. Zdecydowanie OSZUKUJĄ !!! Miało mnie wynieść taniej a dołozyłem !  :Evil:

----------


## Tomek_J

> Zdecydowanie OSZUKUJĄ !!! Miało mnie wynieść taniej a dołozyłem !


Geguś ! To ty też nie lubisz niektórych budowlańców ?!  :ohmy:

----------


## Erol 1

*CZARNA LISTA*
Madeja z Radwanowic.
Krzywe ściany,kominy, częsta zmiana uzgodnionych cen, opóźnienia w pracy sięgające 4 miesięcy. Wykonanie dachu opóźnione o 3 m-ce. 
Skończone dopiero gdy powiedziałem, że nie zapłacę i wezmę kogoś innego.
Gość nabrał domów do roboty i nie może nadążyć z terminami.
Dramat. Nie polecam. Dokładne informacje pw.

----------


## nerco

Moi mili!!
24 czerwca zaczęliśmy budowę naszej Muzy2; wkrótce zaczynamy robić instalacje w domu.  

Moja czarna lista:

- geodeta - Malczewski - nie pamiętam imienia z ul. Łąkowej z Bolechowic - wziął zaliczkę na robienie mapki i tyle go widziałam... Nie odbierał telefonów, a na podwórku wielki pies... zmarnowana kasa i półtora miesiąca w plecy...
- pani od wyceny nieruchomości do kredytów - pani Anna Kubowicz - zmarnowane kolejne półtora miesiąca... bank odrzucił jej wycenę działki, ponieważ nie miała odpowiedniej pieczątki, a wycenę zrobiła złą metodą... Kasę oddała, lecz czasu i naszych nerwów nie...
- hurtownia Sawa z Zabierzowa - nie ma możliwości zwrotu nawet gwoździa... Właściciel to cham i myśli tylko o tym jak wyciągnąć kasę. Chcieli nawet kasę za towar, który był reklamowany i miał być za darmo (strop ceramiczny leier - bardzo łatwo się tłucze, stąd cała paleta zwrotów)...
- firma od zakładania wody - pana Czopka z Zabierzowa; banda pijaków;

w nowym roku napiszę reszte przygód budowlanych...

----------


## bąbeluś

Widze, że nie tylko ja miałam problemy z Sawą, ale zrezygnowałam na początku budowy i przenieśliśmy się do składu w Szczyglicach polecam , wszystko do załatwienia.

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Buduję dom w okolicach Wieliczki.
Z forum korzystałem do tej pory raczej pasywnie - korzystając z doświadczeń innych, nadszedł więc czas spłacić długi  :cool:  
Ponieważ współpracowałem wyłącznie z fachowcami polecanymi przez innych, oraz tam gdzie było to możliwe jeździłem zobaczyć ich wcześniejsze prace będzie to głównie (choć nie wyłącznie) "bardzo biała lista".


No to po kolei:

*Bardzo biała lista
*
Ekspres Konkurent (właściciel Bogdan Hadała) - robił u mnie stan surowy otwarty. Pełen profesjonalizm, wyspecjalizowani fachowcy od każdego etapu budowy, słowność i terminowość. Podaję linka do ich strony internetowej http://www.expreskonkurent.pl/

Pan Dębowski - przyłącz wody w okolicach Wieliczki - telefon otrzymałem w UG w Wieliczce, gdzie załatwiałem całą dokumentację związaną z przyłączem.

Firma Akord, ul Wielicka 61 Kraków - kupowałem u nich okna i drzwi firmy Urzędowski. Terminowość i profesjonalizm, do tego cena którą mi zaproponowali była o wiele bardziej atrakcyjna, niż u konkurentów.

Bramy garażowe Hormann - Kraków ul Opolska 12. Fachowa obsługa na każdym etapie współpracy.

Odgromówka - (zajmują się kompleksowo instalacjami elektrycznymi, u mnie montowali na przykład dodatkowo instalację antyprzepięciową i parę gniazdek, kiedy urwał mi się kontakt z elektrykiem, Panem Krzysztofem Pałachem) - wysoka jakość wykonanych prac, słowni, atrakcyjne ceny - tel. 600-484-025.

Wielokrotnie już polecana na tym forum firma Tues, której szefuje Pan Grzegorz Janusz - ocieplenie, elewacja i podbitka, tel.607-557-756.

Tynki wewnętrzne - ekipa z okolic Niepołomic, tel. 783-094-608 (Pan Piotr). Nie narzekają na brak zamówień i w przypadku ich nadmiaru przekazują pracę innym ekipom - trzeba zastrzec, że chce się współpracować z nimi.

Wylewki - polecany na tym forum jako "wylewkarz doskonały" Pan Marek - potwierdzam w 100%, tel. 501-651-600. Uwaga! - trzeba dokładnie ustalić termin i dopilnować, aby zostać wpisanym do kajetu Pana Marka!

*Biała lista*

Elektryk - Pan Krzysztof Pałach, polecany na tym forum (pracuje razem z ojcem). Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej i rozliczenie tego etapu jak najbardziej OK, niestety ponowny kontakt bardzo utrudniony (problem w przypadku konieczności wykonania dodatkowych usług, lub reklamacji).

*Szara lista*

M-studio ul. Królewska 2 Kraków - robili mi adaptację projektu. Drodzy, nieterminowi, niedbali - walnęli mi parę baboli w projekcie, na szczęście wyłapane w porę,  wszystkie się dało wyprostować

*Czarna lista*

Pan Andrzej Góra ze Swoszowic (buduje stany surowe) - już opisywany na tym forum. Skądinąd niezły fachowiec (widziałem jego budowy), niestety niesłowny. Zwodził mnie przez kilka tygodni - na szczęście zniknął na dobre, zanim rozpoczął u mnie pracę. 

Pozdrawiam - jankos.

----------


## Surusia

Witam i pozdrawiam!

Czy ktos moglby mi polecic jakas firme/hurtownie sprzedajaca i montujaca okna z PVC. Okolice Wadowic lub Kalwarii Zebrzydowskiej?? Poszukuje rowniez murarza z tych samych okolic. Dzieki z gory!!!

----------


## gegus37

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów mógłby mi polecic jakieś okna PCV - oczywiście na cały dom , solidne , i w dobrej cenie z których jest u siebie zadowolony i wybrałby je ponownie...!
Producentów jest takie mnóstwo że w samych nazwach można się pogubić!!!

----------


## ljuskiewicz

> Jednocześnie rekomenduję p. Jarka Szklarskiego z Pracowni AProjekt - zrobił nam szybciutko fajny projekt indywidualny.


* Biala lista - architekt*

Również polecam Pana Jarka Szklarskiego z AProjekt, potrafi doradzić i zrobić fajny indywidualny projekt w przyzwoitej cenie. Zleciłem mu również całą papierologię związaną z pozwoleniem (geodeta, przyłącza, itd.).

----------


## Carlos1

Już mnie tu dawno nie było. Jeden dom już wybudowałem i mieszkam w nim od ponad 2 lat. Teraz biorę się za budowę drugiego (tak mi się spodobało   :big grin:  ) i w związku z tym potrzebuję sprawdzonej ekipy (najlepiej z okolic Wieliczki) która wybuduje sprawnie i w przystępnej cenie stan surowy.
Oczywiście przeglądnąłem ten wątek i mam już kilka namiarów ale od przybytku głowa nie boli. Start prac około maja br.

I jeszcze podpowiedź dla @gegus37 żeby nie było zbyt wielkiego OT.
Ja mam w domu okna firmy DAKO i mogę ja z czystym sumieniem polecić. Jednakże mój znajomy (jemu też poleciłem) kupił taniej niż w DAKOj okna na cały dom w Oknoplaście (też dobra firma). Trzeba wziąć kosztorysy od kilku (jeszcze polecę Oknoplus) i kupić tam gdzie najtaniej (mają różne okresowe promocje).

Pozdrowienia. :wink:

----------


## Sloneczko

Najtaniej (prekursorzy _greenline_) i solidnie jest w *Oknoplanie*:
http://www.oknoplan.pl/  :smile: 

I naprawdę nie wiem, dlaczego o nich tak cicho   :Roll:

----------


## oola

witajcie, oto moje typy:


BIAŁA LISTA:

Biuro projektowe FASADA w Wieliczce, 012 278 33 73

Geodeta- Zarębski Paweł, 601 991 384

Przyłącz wody- p. Krochmal, 609 315 597

----------


## asterix38

BIAŁA LISTA

*KRAKBET* -
betoniarnia i operator super. fachowo szybko i terminowo. Wydają jak sie upomnisz zaświadczenie (certyfikat dla betonu). Idzie z nimi negocjować. cenę.

*DACH-STYL UL.CYSTERSÓW -* 
CENY DOBRE, WYLICZENIA CO DO ILOŚCI POTRZEBNEJ RZECZYWISTE 
I W REALIZACJI NIEWIELKA RÓŻNICA.

*BUDMUR*
Dobre ceny i szybkie dostawy.

----------


## oola

jesli chodzi o dachówki to 

biała lista: 

firma MELLE z ul. Radzikowskiego, idealnie wyliczone, uwzględniono pewne dość istotne kwestie, które dla innych składów były bez znaczenia.


niestety nie mam tak pochlebnych opini jak poprzednik odnośnie DACH STYL z ul. Cystersów. nie dość, że policzyli dachówkę tylko na połowę dachu, to jeszcze mnie pytano ile mam dachówek lewych a ile prawych.

----------


## windows

Do białej listy dodaję:


* Nawrot Janusz* usługi budowlane. Nie należy do tanich wykonawców ale za tą cenę otrzymujemy usługę jak najbardziej wykonaną rzetelnie. Tel. 512-351-630

----------


## Yamnik

[quote="oola"]jesli chodzi o dachówki to 

biała lista: 

firma MELLE z ul. Radzikowskiego, idealnie wyliczone, uwzględniono pewne dość istotne kwestie, które dla innych składów były bez znaczenia.


quote]

Firma Melle dwa lata temu podczas "braków rynkowych" wzięła zaliczkę na materiał (faktura pro-forma na 12 tys. zł) a potem podwyższała cenę dwukrotnie, żądając ostatecznie ponad 15 tys. Dopiero zagrożona sankcjami prawnymi zrealizowała ową umowę. Pracownik tej firmy kilkakrotnie udzielał błędnych informacji. Obsługa na miarę usługi....

----------


## kiri

Czarna lista

Kilka miesiecy temu wynająłem firme do kompleksowego wykończenia piętra domu. Wyłudzili zaliczki, zniszczyli materiał, wykonana instalacja elektryczna nie działa, terakota w salonie i korytarzu odchidzi, płytki są połamane, trudno opisać wszystko w krótkim poscie - odmówili poprawek, przerwali prace i zniknęli. Firma z Krakowa, własciciel Igor Remiszewski
jestesmy po ekspertyzie rzeczoznawcy która wykazała straty na kilka tysięcy zł

----------


## oola

[quote="Yamnik"]


> jesli chodzi o dachówki to 
> 
> biała lista: 
> 
> firma MELLE z ul. Radzikowskiego, idealnie wyliczone, uwzględniono pewne dość istotne kwestie, które dla innych składów były bez znaczenia.
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Firma Melle dwa lata temu podczas "braków rynkowych" wzięła zaliczkę na materiał (faktura pro-forma na 12 tys. zł) a potem podwyższała cenę dwukrotnie, żądając ostatecznie ponad 15 tys. Dopiero zagrożona sankcjami prawnymi zrealizowała ową umowę. Pracownik tej firmy kilkakrotnie udzielał błędnych informacji. Obsługa na miarę usługi....


jak najbardziej  masz prawo nie podzielac mojej opini. jak dla mnie firma bez zarzutu, dlatego polecam.

----------


## bąbeluś

Biała lista 
skład budowlany w Szczyglicach 0126367794

Haberki 608197109 budowa domów,nie mam większych uwag,ale do tanich nie należą.

Czarna lista
Edward Soja instalacja wod-kan - gdy przyjechał do mnie na oględziny na początku grudnia to do tej pory ani słychu o wycenie.

----------


## oola

całkowicie sie zgadzam! CZARNA LISTA: pan Soja był polecany na tym forum. zadzwoniłam do niego. w listopadzie był na budowie. do dzis nie mam wyceny choć miała byc za tydzien od oględzin. nie pomogły telefony, albo ich nie odbiera albo sie wykręca. szkoda słow.

----------


## aneczka***

Polecam firme do dachów z ok Rabki. Bardzo solidni wykonawcy. BUduja taz domyz drzewa. Także zdecydowanie mogę polecić jak ktoś potrzebuje

p. Grzegorz 0606-683-619
Ich strona www.solidnydach.prv.pl


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konieczki

A ja dorzuce jeszcze coś od siebie na firmę Melle (wyjątkowo czarna lista  :Evil:  ):
- nie poinformowali nas o śmiesznym naliczaniu kasy za palety (sprzedają brutto a kupuja od Ciebie netto)
- na pakiet startowy komina Schidla Avanta czekaliśmy dwa miesiące (cała gotowka była wpłacona),
- przeliczją materiał z bardzo dużym naddatkiem, którego nie można oddać przy normalnych terminach (można tylko do 1miesiąca!!!)

A z trapezCarbo było luksuwowo i bez problemu (polecam pana Ryszarda), towar kupiony w czerwcu zwrócony w listopadzie (jak się chce to się da) Dodam jeszcze że z Zakopianki fatygowali się do mnie na budowę dwa razy jak reklamowalam rynny i jak zabrakło czegoś z ich winy, a w Melle Pan Robert nie dość że zlewał mnie (odnośnie komina) to jeszcze oczywiści musiałam sama brakujący towar odebrać (istny koszmar)

----------


## wera23

Szukam sprawdzonej i solidnej ekipy do wykonania dachu z okolic Olkusza. Więźba + pokrycie dachówką. Może ktoś ma jakieś namiary?

----------


## oola

szukam ekipy do tynków wewnetrznych (maszynowych, cementowo-wapiennych), tych, co wczesniej byli polecani (p.Żmuda, p.Sarga, p.Krzysztof) juz obdzwoniłam, maja dalekie terminy. jeśli ktos ma kogoś do polecenia, to prosze o pomoc.

----------


## pati25

Przyłacza wodne oraz kanalizacyjne Jurgała Tomasz 692-032-482 .Wszystko rewelacynie cięzka robota uzbrojenie 6 działek w wode i kanalizację .Cena najtańsza .Godny polecenia

----------


## dada_krk

> szukam ekipy do tynków wewnetrznych (maszynowych, cementowo-wapiennych), tych, co wczesniej byli polecani (p.Żmuda, p.Sarga, p.Krzysztof) juz obdzwoniłam, maja dalekie terminy. jeśli ktos ma kogoś do polecenia, to prosze o pomoc.


Czy probowalacs pana Roberta Pilcha ?
pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## nikuś

Chciałabym ostrzec przed tym biurem. Pan Andrzej    :Evil:  może i pozałatwiał wszystko( pozwolenie już mam) ale ile to trwało, i ile mnie to kostzowało   :ohmy:  to wie każdy kto miał z nim styczność. Trafiłam na to biuro dzięki stronie muratora no i się "przejechałam"  :oops:  . Teraz kiedy rozmawiam z kimś kto jest w temacie to tylko wzrusza ramionami, nie chcą mnie dobijać  :Roll:  , ale wszyscy twierdza to samo: drogo i mało profesjonalnie . Szkoda że nie wiedziałam tego wcześniej zaoszczędziłabym któryś tysiąc i może troche czasu i nerwów   :Mad:   :sad:  .  Pocieszam się że teraz to musi być lepiej. 
Jeżeli ktoś o nim pomyślał to radzę szukać dalej i lepiej niż ja  :oops:  

Piszę to bo szukałam w necie czegoś o Nim ale nie znalazłam nic ,więc pomyślałam, że może komuś pomogę 

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia i samych sukcesów

----------


## lukasz_p

hehe..

wiem coś na temat "profesjonalizmu" tego Pana... 

miałem z nim styczność na stopie zawodowej, nie prywatnej, ale nam wyłoży sprawę nie za kilka, lecz za za kilkadziesaia tysięcy złotych...!!!!


p.s. podaj jego nazwiso, niech się gość czegoś nauczy...

----------


## Piotr_M

> Napisał oola
> 
> szukam ekipy do tynków wewnetrznych (maszynowych, cementowo-wapiennych), tych, co wczesniej byli polecani (p.Żmuda, p.Sarga, p.Krzysztof) juz obdzwoniłam, maja dalekie terminy. jeśli ktos ma kogoś do polecenia, to prosze o pomoc.
> 
> 
> Czy probowalacs pana Roberta Pilcha ?
> pzdr
> dada_krk



dada_krk - Czy możesz podać nr telefonu do p.R.Pilcha bo "przekopałem" listę ale nie moge go znaleźć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nikuś

Tak myslałam że pan Andrzej Kucharski nie tylko mnie naciągnął, chociaż to wcale mnie nie cieszy.

----------


## anet1

Jesteśmy na szczęście już na finale naszych zmagań z budową. Wymieniam na razie dwie ekipy, które ewidentnie wpisują sie w białą i czarną liste:

Na białą liste wpadnie pewnie fliziarz, ale poczekam z opinia do końca jego prac. 

*Czarna lista- firma AQUA* z Myślenic, podpisuje się pod wszystkimi zarzutami, niesamowite krętactwo!!! Uważajcie na Pana Jacka, bo to strata czasu i nerwów.

----------


## gresfucinio

Witam poszukuję kogoś doświadczonego i sprawdzonego przez was do wykonania kominka z rozprowadzeniem ciepła (okolice Niepołomic) Moze kogoś możecie polecić (wzór raczej nowoczesny)  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

> *Biała lista- stolarz* z Myślenic, u nas robił niestety tylko parapety z jesionu (za późno go odkryliśmy) ale wyszły slicznie. Widziałam inne jego prace (bo wykonuje chyba wszystko okna, podłogi, drzwi, schody, kuchnie) niezwykła dokładność. tel 501 726 272


A mozna imie i nazwisko (albo chociaz imie) tego stolarza?   :Roll:

----------


## anet1

............................

----------


## malgos2

Dzieki.

----------


## p_rabbit

Mógłby ktoś mi doradzić, ponieważ potrzebuje fachowca który położy mi w mieszkaniu gładź dookoła okien(okna w 2/3 pokojach), w jednym otworze po drzwiach i ewentualnie wyleje wylewkę w 6m pomieszczeeniu + położy na niej później płytki. 

Jestem z Krakowa - Bieżanowa

----------


## krzydlug

Witam

Czy może ktoś z forumowiczów polecić dobrego wykonawcę instalacji wod-kan-gaz-co. (szczególnie c.o.).
Na forum ciągle jest wymieniany p. Jacek z firmy Aqua z Myślenic.
Firma AQUA początkowo umieszczona była tylko na Białej liście.
Ostatnio jest tylko na Czarnej liście wykonawców.

Czy są inni, godni polecenia wykonawcy instalacji wod-kan-gaz-co. ?

----------


## ciekawy andrzej

witam prosze o namiary na solidnego wykonawce instalacji centralnego odkurzacza

----------


## oola

> witam prosze o namiary na solidnego wykonawce instalacji centralnego odkurzacza


polecam KRAK BOR Tomasz Borkowski, kom. 666 04 33 00
250zł brutto za punkt z materiałem

----------


## Ula_i_Jacek

Zdecydowanie BIAŁA LISTA !! 

Kontakt do naszego fliziarza - p.Piotra znaleźliśmy dzięki forum Muratora. Został tu polecony i postanowiliśmy spróbować. 
Okazało sie, że jest nie tylko fachowcem od fliz, ale zrobił nam idealnie instalacje wod-kan. co w bloku z płyty jest nie lada wyzwaniem....postawił ściankę działową,równą i mocną, porządnie uzbrojona , kiedy zostalismy zmuszeni zrezygnować z "fachowców"pachnących alkoholem  i delikatnie mówiąc "niemiłych". 
Zresztą  projekty i wybór fliz również jest zasługa p.Piotra, który skontaktował nas z p. Elą - zaprojektowała nam flizy za super cenę. 
Ale przede wszystkim!!! To  przesympatyczny człowiek, miły, wesoły, zawsze służący fachową radą...Uratował nas przed świętami, kiedy zainstalowano nam meble kuchenne ale nic nie podłączono... przyjechał i w godzinę podłączył zlew i  płytę gazową - i  nie chciał ani grosza!! 

Dlatego w taki chociaż sposób chcemy się odwdzięczyć za tak wykonana prace w dobie narzekań na fachowców  :smile: 
Jeśli ktoś chce służymy zdjęciami, ewentualnie możemy pokazać efekty pracy"na zywo". Tel. p. Piotra: 600 908 099

ula i jacek z krakowa

----------


## sabrysek

Witajcie,

przede wszystkim to pewnie tak jak i większąść z Was dużo zawdzieczamy temu portalowi a zwłaszcza tej liscie.

*Dodajemy zdecydowanie na białą listę* ekipę brukarzy. - *P. Krzysiek 507174 213* 

Mieliśmy dosyć trudny dojazd do zrobienia ( dom na zboczu ) i kolejne ekipy po obejżeniu budowy kręciły nosami i strzelały albo stawki z kosmosu albo nagle jednak nie mieli wolnych terminów.
Chłopaki których, żeśmy znaleźli chętnie podjeli robotę i nie dość, że super doradzili w sprawie spadków, korytek itp, załatwili kostkę taniej niż na składach no i dobrze położyli kostkę to na dodatek zrobili to nie drogo a pożądnie.

Ekipa młoda, uprzejma i co żadko się spotyka sprzątali po sobie. 

Pozdrawiamy

Sabrysek

----------


## Tora

> Witam poszukuję kogoś doświadczonego i sprawdzonego przez was do wykonania kominka z rozprowadzeniem ciepła (okolice Niepołomic) Moze kogoś możecie polecić (wzór raczej nowoczesny)


U nas Biała Lista: kominki Wojcieszko z Wieliczki http://www.wojcieszko.pl/
Kominek mamy bardziej tradycyjny, ale robią wszelakie; DGP mamy grawitacyjne, ale robią też z turbiną; oczywiście podpisują umowy i wystawiają faktury. Prace były wykonywane na raty (ze względu na postępy innych prac na budowie) i trzeba było się przypominać, ale większych zastrzeżeń co do terminowości nie mam. Dużo doradzali, podpowiedzieli jakie drewno i od kogo; poprawiali jak mi się coś nie spodobało i pomogli rozwiązać problem wynikły z użytkowania. Dobry kontakt mailowy lub telefoniczny.
Od kilku miesięcy palimy tylko w kominku i jesteśmy zadowoleni z jego użytkowania.

----------


## jacekaqua

> Jesteśmy na szczęście już na finale naszych zmagań z budową. Wymieniam na razie dwie ekipy, które ewidentnie wpisują sie w białą i czarną liste:
> 
> *Biała lista- stolarz* z Myślenic, u nas robił niestety tylko parapety z jesionu (za późno go odkryliśmy) ale wyszły slicznie. Widziałam inne jego prace (bo wykonuje chyba wszystko okna, podłogi, drzwi, schody, kuchnie) niezwykła dokładność. tel 501 726 272
> 
> Na białą liste wpadnie pewnie fliziarz, ale poczekam z opinia do końca jego prac. 
> 
> *Czarna lista- firma AQUA* z Myślenic, podpisuje się pod wszystkimi zarzutami, niesamowite krętactwo!!! Uważajcie na Pana Jacka, bo to strata czasu i nerwów.


nawet nie moge się bronić ,bo niewiem kto Pani jest "anet1"

----------


## dada_krk

Szanowny *jacekaqua*,
to jest strona dla klientow a nie dla wykonawcow, ludzie sami polecaja dobrych i pokazuja zlych wykonawcow. 

Twoje wpisy tutaj przynosza odwrotny efekt od zamierzonego i sa traktowane jako autoreklama, wiec kazdy bedzie podejrzewal ze chyba brak ci pracy skoro sam musisz sie narzucac ze swoja firma.

pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## kris1971

Jestem tu pierwszy raz ale od dłuższego czasu przeglądam wszystkie białe i czarne listy. Postanowiłem że sam znajdę firmę która sprawi że mój domek stanie się ciepłym przytulnym i funkcjonalnym gniazdkiem   :big grin:  Mam chyba szczęście bo obyło się bez zbędnych przeszkód, chociaż nie do końca.
Zrobienie instalacji c.o. łącznie z kotłownią zleciłem firmie *"Alco"* ul.płaszowska Kraków tel. 514 513 286 (bardzo miła pani pracuje w biurze) Profesjonalnie się mną zajeli instalacja chodzi bez zarzutów POLECAM, okna brałem w *"Okno-Pol"* plac Bieńczycki Kraków- szybko, miło i niedrogo tel.0 12 641 46 30. Wykończenie domu robiła mi firma z Bochni *P.Romek* tel.607 042 533 bardzo mi pomógł i okazał się również świetnym projektantem Polecam!! Z czarnej listy mam firmę z Kazimierzy Wielkiej *"Euro Okna"* która miała mi zakładać okna- powiem tak: nie widziałem gorszych pijaków. Powodzenia wszystkim początkującym   :big grin: [/u]

----------


## jacekaqua

> Szanowny *jacekaqua*,
> to jest strona dla klientow a nie dla wykonawcow, ludzie sami polecaja dobrych i pokazuja zlych wykonawcow. 
> 
> Twoje wpisy tutaj przynosza odwrotny efekt od zamierzonego i sa traktowane jako autoreklama, wiec kazdy bedzie podejrzewal ze chyba brak ci pracy skoro sam musisz sie narzucac ze swoja firma.
> 
> pzdr
> dada_krk


ok!ale jak ja mam sie bronić ??? przeciez można opisac całą sytuacje -  !!! NIE !!! najlepiej oczernic kogos i skonczyc temat.

----------


## windows

> Napisał dada_krk
> 
> Szanowny *jacekaqua*,
> to jest strona dla klientow a nie dla wykonawcow, ludzie sami polecaja dobrych i pokazuja zlych wykonawcow. 
> 
> Twoje wpisy tutaj przynosza odwrotny efekt od zamierzonego i sa traktowane jako autoreklama, wiec kazdy bedzie podejrzewal ze chyba brak ci pracy skoro sam musisz sie narzucac ze swoja firma.
> 
> pzdr
> dada_krk
> ...


zacznij znów jak kiedyś dobrze robić !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doorcia

NIE KORZYSTAJCIE Z USLUG PANEL POL Z KRAKOWA

Firma ma bardzo nieladne podejscie do klienta. Nie wywiazuje sie z 
terminow. Dlugo sie czeka na kompletna dostawe drzwi a na sam montaz 
to jeszcze dluzej... odradzam wszystkim korzystanie z oferty i uslug 
tej firmy, jest nierzetelna. "Problem" to ich znak rozpoznawczy. 
Nikt nie informuje o mozliwych opoznieniach mimo tego, ze maja 
podany numer kontaktowy. Nie odbieraja niewygodnych telefonow, nie 
oddzwaniaja. Odradzam rowniez decydowanie sie na "darmowy" montaz - 
warunkiem jest zakupienie drzwi z oscieznicami, klamkami i zestawem 
montazowym. Zestaw montazowy nie jest dostarczany razem z 
zamowieniem; a co sie kryje pod tym haslem? pianka? 

nigdy wiecej panel pol!!! szkoda zdrowia i nerwow!!!
nie sa profesjonalistami i maja gdzies klientow  :Evil:  [/u]

----------


## doorcia

Nie korzystajcie z usług firmy Panel Pol w Krakowie, będziecie czekać w nieskończoność, a słowo "problem" wytrze się od zbyt częstego używania. To wyjątkowo niesolidna firma. Szczerze odradzam!!!

Jest male prawdopodobieństwo, że wasze zamowienie, bedzie 
zrealizowane w terminie, a jeszcze mniejsze, ze dostaniecie 
dokladnie to, co zamowiliscie. Panuje tam taki bałagan, że w skrajnych przypadkach możecie z czasem wyjść na tym lepiej, gdy na przykład dostaniecie parę drzwi z nadwyżką lub jakieś nadprogramowe niezamawiane przez was ościeżnice  :big grin:  

Gorzej jednak, jeśli dostarczą wam zupełnie nie to, co zamawialiście, np. kiepsko wyglądałoby mieszkanie z drzwiami typu łazienkowego do każdego pokoju  :ohmy:   :Confused:   :ohmy:

----------


## andrzej007

Dobrze wiedziec , wlasnie znajomy mial zamiar sie skusic na ta firme... Dzieki  :smile:

----------


## mziak

> Jesteśmy na szczęście już na finale naszych zmagań z budową. Wymieniam na razie dwie ekipy, które ewidentnie wpisują sie w białą i czarną liste:
> 
> *Biała lista- stolarz* z Myślenic, u nas robił niestety tylko parapety z jesionu (za późno go odkryliśmy) ale wyszły slicznie. Widziałam inne jego prace (bo wykonuje chyba wszystko okna, podłogi, drzwi, schody, kuchnie) niezwykła dokładność. tel 501 726 272
> 
> Na białą liste wpadnie pewnie fliziarz, ale poczekam z opinia do końca jego prac. 
> 
> *Czarna lista- firma AQUA* z Myślenic, podpisuje się pod wszystkimi zarzutami, niesamowite krętactwo!!! Uważajcie na Pana Jacka, bo to strata czasu i nerwów.


Witaj w klubie .... 

Nie chce mowic "a nie mowilem..."  patrz moj post w tym watku na temat AQUA...  zenada...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej007

> Napisał anet1
> 
> Jesteśmy na szczęście już na finale naszych zmagań z budową. Wymieniam na razie dwie ekipy, które ewidentnie wpisują sie w białą i czarną liste:
> 
> *Biała lista- stolarz* z Myślenic, u nas robił niestety tylko parapety z jesionu (za późno go odkryliśmy) ale wyszły slicznie. Widziałam inne jego prace (bo wykonuje chyba wszystko okna, podłogi, drzwi, schody, kuchnie) niezwykła dokładność. tel 501 726 272
> 
> Na białą liste wpadnie pewnie fliziarz, ale poczekam z opinia do końca jego prac. 
> 
> *Czarna lista- firma AQUA* z Myślenic, podpisuje się pod wszystkimi zarzutami, niesamowite krętactwo!!! Uważajcie na Pana Jacka, bo to strata czasu i nerwów.
> ...



Ocho widze ze nagonaka na pana Jacka , w sumie to niewarto kogos tak odrazu skreslac ;/ , pozdrawiam!

----------


## andrzej007

Pilnie poszukuję rzetelnej , terminowej , fachowej ekipy od GŁADŹI, nie muszę chyba dodawać że tanie. Kraków. Proszę o namiary.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## doorcia

Moze kiedys ta firma swiadczyla uslugi na wysokim poziomie, ale teraz pozytywne opinie mozna wlozyc miedzy bajki...

Przejechalismy sie na nich niezle   :cry:  i to co odczulismy na wlasnej skorze do tej pory zmusza do postawienia pytania, co nas podkusilo, zeby korzystac wlasnie z uslug panel pola?!  :Confused:  

Dlatego chce innych przestrzec zanim skieruja swe kroki wlasnie do tej firmy

----------


## jacekaqua

Niesłusznie oskarżony zdecydowałem wyjaśnić niejasności na temat mojej pracy.

Po pierwsze dziwi mnie że pan ANET1 zdecydował sie mnie oczernić dokładnie rok po zakończeniu naszej współpracy( czyżby zemsta???).

Po drugie praca którą tam wykonałem jest zrobiona rzetelnie (pierwszy etap wod-kan).

Po trzecie inwestor powinien wiedzieć ( a ten pan nie wiedział) że umawia się z jednym  instalatorem  a nie robi się castingu kto ma robić podłogówkę a kto zakładać grzejniki. To właśnie był powód  zrezygnowania z pracy na tej budowie.
Być może nie jest Pan zadowolony z instalacji którą ktoś zrobił i w ramach zemsty wypisuje kłamstwa??.
Do Pana MZiarko 
Każdy pracownik powinien mieć umówioną kwotę wypłaconą w całości z -naciskiem na CAŁOŚĆ
Czy z puszek po piwie zebrał Pan odciski że wiadomo iż moje?? Ekip na budowie do tych samych robót miał pan kilka. ( żadna z poprzednich nie sprostała Pana wymaganiom).Może to sposób na tanią budowę, „urwać każdemu parę złotych”.??
Skupia się Pan na złośliwościach a proszę napisać jak działa instalacja?
To Pan powinien znaleźć się na czarnej liście osób które nie wypłacają w całości! Skontaktuję się z firmami które u Pana pracowały.
Rozumiem uwagi  lub zastrzeżenia jeśli chodzi o terminowość (był to problem większości firm w tym okresie).
Uczciwi  piszą uczciwe komentarze a złośliwcy  kłamstwa i pomówienia.!!!

----------


## roberto_74

> Napisał dada_krk
> 
> Szanowny *jacekaqua*,
> to jest strona dla klientow a nie dla wykonawcow, ludzie sami polecaja dobrych i pokazuja zlych wykonawcow. 
> 
> Twoje wpisy tutaj przynosza odwrotny efekt od zamierzonego i sa traktowane jako autoreklama, wiec kazdy bedzie podejrzewal ze chyba brak ci pracy skoro sam musisz sie narzucac ze swoja firma.
> 
> pzdr
> dada_krk
> ...


Ponieważ Panu Jackowi nie wolno się bronić zrobię to za niego, jestem klientem więc mi wolno.
Pan Jacek robił u mnie wszystko co jest z rurami związane: wodę kanalizację, gaz, co (rozprowadzenie, kotłownię, podłogówkę i grzejniki). Nie mam zastrzeżeń, nie znam się na tym za bardzo ale wygląda że wszystko jest ok.
Ostatni potrzebowałem kilka przeróbek( zmiana podejścia pod umywakę ,instalacja stelaży i grzejnika w łazience). Umawialiśmy się że dam znać z przynajmniej tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem, niestety fliziarz w piątek poinformował mnie że poniedziałek musi być to zrobione bo jak nie to on nie może dalej robić. I co ? I Pan Jacek przyjechał, zrobił, zajęło mu to ze 3 godziny, gdzieś o te 3 godziny sie spóźnił, pewnie zaraz ktoś napisze że jest niepunktualny i "czarna lista".
A propos terminowości, czy nikomu nie zdarzyło się że umówił się na konkretne prace a w międzyczasie wymyślił jakieś nowości. U mnie jest to na porządku dziennym - wiem jestem złym klientem ale cóż... .Dodatkowa lampa, dodatkowa umywalka itp. Co ma zrobić wykonawca ? Powiedzieć że przyjdzie za miesiąc, bo ma ustawiony harmonogram? Ja za robotę nie zapłacę bo nie skończona, a wykonawca nie dostanie pieniędzy za 90% wykonanych prac - w moim wypadku włącznie z materiałem czyli 10-20 tys. PLN, więc zostaje na kolejny dzień czy 2 żeby skończyć. Można podpisać umowę z terminami ale to bije w dwie strony, wykonawca musi się pilnować z terminami, ale inwestor nie może dokonać żadnych zmian. Jak kto woli, ja wolę bez. Zawsze można się jakoś dogadać.

Tyle, trochę dużo i wystarczy. Uważam, że Pan Jacek nie zasługuje na opinię jaką mu się tu wystawia. Po moich przebojach z wykonawcami SSO i tynków wewnętrznych Pan Jacek to jednak "biała lista". Może niektórzy nie doświadczyli na własnej skórze co to znaczy fatalna ekipa.

----------


## mathiasso

A to i ja dorzuce kilka groszy   :big grin:  

u mnie Pan Jacek też robił kompleksowo całą usługę (wod-kan, ogrzewanie, podłogówka, kominek z pw i cała kotłownia). Jeśli chodzi o terminowość to czasami rzeczywiście było kiepsko (i nie chodzi tutaj o kilka godzin), ale im bliżej końca tym było coraz lepiej   :smile: , także z listy szarej zrobiła się prawie biała   :cool:  . Najważniejsze że efekt końcowy jest jak najbardziej zadowalający, wszystko działa poprawnie, w domu ciepło a woda w kranach gorąca   :big grin:  (czyli tak jak ma być). Ale jestem w stanie też zrozumieć kogoś kto czekał i czekał i się nie doczekał  na usługę  :cool:

----------


## ciekawy andrzej

Prosze o opinie o panu Pawle z Gotkowic-wykonuje tynki i wylewki

----------


## ann&tom

Czy ktos współpracował z firmą Gaz Service z Wieliczki ul. Piłsudskiego??
Proszę o opinie.
Szukam sprawdoznego elektryka
pozdr

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! Moi mili polećcie ekipę do podłóg na legarach i klejonych, schodów i do położenia fliz. Szukam też stolarza meblowego. Budowa w okolicach Suchej B. Dałem ogłoszenie w Muratorze ale prawdę powiedziawszy trochę się obawiam, że zgłoszą się jacyś pseudofachowcy.Stolarza z Myślenic znalazłem dzięki Wam ale biorąc pod uwagę, że może być zajęty wolałbym mieć więcej namiarów. Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## SCORPIO

Witajcie,

Niedawno zakonczylismy stan surowy i postanowilismy dorzucic swoje dwa grosze:

BIALA LISTA  :sad: aczkolwiek z czarnymi plamami)

Sklad Budowlany Budrol w Kocmyrzowie - kupilem tam pustak porotherm 25 na caly dom ,35 palet, towar bez dodatkowych oplat przetrzymano mi ponad pol roku do czasu rozpoczecie budowy nie bylo rowniez problemu z terminem dostawy, mam za to duze zastrzezenia do jakosci tych cegiel - moi murarze twierdzili ze niektore z pustakow rozpadaja sie w rekach i niestety mieli racje ,

BIALA LISTA :
Ekipa murarzy z panem Slawkiem na czele (500-040-907)- ogolnie nie mam wiekszych zastrzezen, sciany proste, katy zachowane choc oczywiscie niedorobki byly np, drzwi do lazienki przesuniete o 25 cm w prawo ale to szczegoly o ktorych jestesmy w stanie zapomniec

----------


## monika.sz

Witam,
mogę polecić moich wykonawców, bo właśnie skończyłam stan surowy zamknięty. 
Górale pracowali szybko, nie pili, często za to przeklinali. Grupą dowodzi kobieta-siekiera, która pilnuje postępu prac prawie codziennie.
Ściany proste, kąty grają, żadnych zastrzeżeń nigdy nie miał mój kier. budowy. Jedyna wada górali, wszystkie święta kościelne np. Trzech Króli, wigilia, Dzień zaduszny itp nie pracują. Natomiast 11 listopada jest dla nich normalnym dniem pracy.
BIAŁA LISTA murarze:
kontakt do szefowej: 664 927 107

----------


## stuk

A ja się wypowiem w temacie firmy AQUA.

Wprawdzie nie mogę nic powiedzieć na temat  terminowości firmy w obecnych czasach, bo Pan Jacek skończył moja instalację mniej więcej w listopadzie 2007, ale wtedy był człowiekiem terminowym, a w razie czego zawsze dzwonił.

Za to z prespektywy przeszło roku użytkowania instalacji (wod-kan-gaz-co wraz z podłogówką) muszę stwierdzić że wszystko działa jak trzeba i że zastosowane rozwiązania się sprawdziły, jeśli chodzi więc o jakość wykonanej pracy to jest to jakość bardzo dobra.

----------


## Blutka

To ja też Pana Jacka będę bronić, a co?!  :wink:  Chociaż jeszcze nie skończył u mnie, więc jak skończy, to napiszę, jak działa.  :Lol:  Ale póki co - nie mam zastrzeżeń - terminy są jakie są, ale czekam cierpliwie, bo wiem, że różnie bywa. Ja jestem klientem koszmarnym, nie wiem, czego chcę, mam potwornego pecha i zawsze mi się przydarzają jakieś rzeczy, których w okolicy nikt nie widział.  :wink:  Pan Jacek cierpliwie póki co znosi moje "ale ja nie mam pojęcia o co kaman" i zapewne ma o kim anegdoty opowiadać, ale jeszcze nie uciekł, co jest wielkim plusem.  :wink:  

Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej.  :smile: 

I jeszcze tynki pana Żmudy - PIĘKNE SĄ!!! Był już tu namiar gdzieś na niego podawany, ale jak ktoś chce, to odkopię u siebie. Świetna robota.

----------


## mk1

> To ja też Pana Jacka będę bronić, a co?!  Chociaż jeszcze nie skończył u mnie, więc jak skończy, to napiszę, jak działa.  Ale póki co - nie mam zastrzeżeń - terminy są jakie są, ale czekam cierpliwie, bo wiem, że różnie bywa. Ja jestem klientem koszmarnym, nie wiem, czego chcę, mam potwornego pecha i zawsze mi się przydarzają jakieś rzeczy, których w okolicy nikt nie widział.  Pan Jacek cierpliwie póki co znosi moje "ale ja nie mam pojęcia o co kaman" i zapewne ma o kim anegdoty opowiadać, ale jeszcze nie uciekł, co jest wielkim plusem.  
> 
> Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej. 
> 
> I jeszcze tynki pana Żmudy - PIĘKNE SĄ!!! Był już tu namiar gdzieś na niego podawany, ale jak ktoś chce, to odkopię u siebie. Świetna robota.


Podpisuje się  Aqua też na białej liście u mnie, jak na razie  :wink:  ponieważ też jeszcze nie skończył  :wink:

----------


## ciekawy andrzej

> To ja też Pana Jacka będę bronić, a co?!  Chociaż jeszcze nie skończył u mnie, więc jak skończy, to napiszę, jak działa.  Ale póki co - nie mam zastrzeżeń - terminy są jakie są, ale czekam cierpliwie, bo wiem, że różnie bywa. Ja jestem klientem koszmarnym, nie wiem, czego chcę, mam potwornego pecha i zawsze mi się przydarzają jakieś rzeczy, których w okolicy nikt nie widział.  Pan Jacek cierpliwie póki co znosi moje "ale ja nie mam pojęcia o co kaman" i zapewne ma o kim anegdoty opowiadać, ale jeszcze nie uciekł, co jest wielkim plusem.  
> 
> Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej. 
> 
> I jeszcze tynki pana Żmudy - PIĘKNE SĄ!!! Był już tu namiar gdzieś na niego podawany, ale jak ktoś chce, to odkopię u siebie. Świetna robota.


      prosze o namiar na tynkarza

----------


## pam

> Napisał Blutka
> 
> To ja też Pana Jacka będę bronić, a co?!  Chociaż jeszcze nie skończył u mnie, więc jak skończy, to napiszę, jak działa.  Ale póki co - nie mam zastrzeżeń - terminy są jakie są, ale czekam cierpliwie, bo wiem, że różnie bywa. Ja jestem klientem koszmarnym, nie wiem, czego chcę, mam potwornego pecha i zawsze mi się przydarzają jakieś rzeczy, których w okolicy nikt nie widział.  Pan Jacek cierpliwie póki co znosi moje "ale ja nie mam pojęcia o co kaman" i zapewne ma o kim anegdoty opowiadać, ale jeszcze nie uciekł, co jest wielkim plusem.  
> 
> Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej. 
> 
> I jeszcze tynki pana Żmudy - PIĘKNE SĄ!!! Był już tu namiar gdzieś na niego podawany, ale jak ktoś chce, to odkopię u siebie. Świetna robota.
> 
> 
>       prosze o namiar na tynkarza


P. Żmuda u mnie robił w październiku i właśnie teraz szoruję papierem ściernym tynki aby zrzucić ten piaseczek na wierzchu. Wychodzi równiusieńko, raczej na 98% nie będę kładł gładzi gipsowych. Mogę dopisać się do pochwał  : tel: 722 05 18 74

----------


## oola

*biała lista:*

elektryk - p.Andrzej - Elektrodomek
kom. 517 517 700

dobry kontakt, dobre ceny, dobre wykonanie!
wlasnie u nas skonczyl, nie mam zastrzeżeń!

----------


## Sloneczko

Stolarz meblowy, terminowy i solidny bardzo nam jest potrzebny. Może ma ktoś jakieś nowe namiary?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Stolarz meblowy, terminowy i solidny bardzo nam jest potrzebny. Może ma ktoś jakieś nowe namiary?


a u Domańskiego próbowałaś? był tu na forum polecany, u nas też robił - co prawda schody i blaty - ale wiem, że meblami też się zajmuje.

----------


## Sloneczko

Próbowałam, ale drogi jest  :sad:  Sobarnia spod Tarnowa jest tańszy, ale szukam jeszcze trzeciego  :wink:

----------


## Marcin1978

U mnie robiła firma AKORD. Firma moze nie najtansza ale solidna. Wszystko zrobione na czas i dokładnie. A moja kuchnia nie była prosta do roboty.

www.akord.pl

----------


## Sloneczko

Dzięki  :smile:  Wysłałam do nich pytanie  :smile:

----------


## nyno

> Witajcie,
> 
> Niedawno zakonczylismy stan surowy i postanowilismy dorzucic swoje dwa grosze:
> 
> BIALA LISTA aczkolwiek z czarnymi plamami)
> 
> Sklad Budowlany Budrol w Kocmyrzowie - kupilem tam pustak porotherm 25 na caly dom ,35 palet, towar bez dodatkowych oplat przetrzymano mi ponad pol roku do czasu rozpoczecie budowy nie bylo rowniez problemu z terminem dostawy, mam za to duze zastrzezenia do jakosci tych cegiel - moi murarze twierdzili ze niektore z pustakow rozpadaja sie w rekach i niestety mieli racje




Ja tez mialem podobna sytuacje. Złóż reklamacje. Przyjdzie ekspert i oceni ,potem oddaja pieniadze lub pustaki

----------


## doorcia

szukamy dobrej, solidnej i niedrogiej firmy brukarskiej -> czy ktos moze polecic kogos, ewentualnie przestrzec przed jakas firma?

z gory dziekuje

----------


## jaro736

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy HELMUT z Zimnodołu. Mimo, że została przeszkolona co do krycia blachodachówką firmy Ahi Roofing na poprawki czekam już rok. Totalni partacze, zwodzą co do terminów, nie mozna skomtaktowac się z włascicielem "firmy". Teraz nawet psiej budy nie dałbym im do pokrycia.

----------


## Darmik

Witam,
Szukam stolarza lub firmy która wykonuje meble do łazienki na wymiar z drewna.
Proszę o namiar. Ewentualnie podaję maila: [email protected]

----------


## muddy

> Napisał anet1
> 
> Jesteśmy na szczęście już na finale naszych zmagań z budową. Wymieniam na razie dwie ekipy, które ewidentnie wpisują sie w białą i czarną liste:
> 
> 
> *Czarna lista- firma AQUA* z Myślenic, podpisuje się pod wszystkimi zarzutami, niesamowite krętactwo!!! Uważajcie na Pana Jacka, bo to strata czasu i nerwów.
> 
> 
> Witaj w klubie .... 
> ...


A to takie polskie jest – przyp…ć komuś (najlepiej będąc schowanym za monitorem) – przecież mnie nie dosięgnie… 

U mnie - podobnie jak u wielu Forowiczów - pan Jacek wykonał całość prac związanych z ogólnie pojętym wod-kan-co. I jestem wyjątkowo zadowolony ! I tylko mi się Prezesie nie rozpłyń w zachwycie nad sobą  :wink: 

Polecam pana Jacka każdemu – BIAŁA lista!

----------


## Bozzia

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!

Do tej pory miałam włączoną opcję "czytaj"   :oops:  , ale przyszła kryska ....  :Wink2: 

Bardzo proszę o namiary na pana Roberta Pilcha. Do tej pory tylko na pw był podawany, i to 2 lata temu... Jeśli ktoś ma i może podać to byłabym bardzo wdzięczna.  Może być na pw.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## malgos2

A ja mam przyjemnosc wpisac na biala jak snieg liste firme wykonczeniowa Contractors. http://www.contractors.info.pl/index.php Moja posadzka betonowa zbiera komplementy, ale robia wszystko.   :cool:

----------


## Bozzia

Ja już dziękuję za namiary, chyba będą niepotrzebne. Udało mi się zgrać w terminach wylewki z polecanym Panem Markiem i tynki z innym Panem Markiem.   :Wink2:  Uff. Bo troszkę zaspałam i faktycznie za późno się wzięłam za dzwonienie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kantorowski

Biała lista - porządnie i fachowo a przede wszystkim tanio...

Elektryk do 1 kW Pan Bogdan Kociura - Kraków tel. 664590029 (pytać o Bogdana - elektryka) 

p.s

Malarz też z niego jest - fachowiec

----------


## ann&tom

Najczarniejsza z czarnych list -  Pan MAREK S. Zakład wykonawstwa Energtycznego (ul.Domagały) - makabra!!!!!!!! Pzesuwał słup a zalegalizaownie tego trwa już 7 msc. 
BEZ KOMENTARZA

----------


## sabrysek

Witajcie,
kolejny wpis na biała listę i to śnieżno białą to ekipa fliziarzy *Pana Józefa 695399530*

Bardzo sympatyczni, terminowi ( co nie znaczy że szybkie terminy - ale warto czekać) zgrani i bardzo dobrzy!
Flizy kładą świetnie, ładnie docinki robią jak fabryczne i na krawędziach robią fazy - żadnych  listew wykończeniowych. Do tego dobrze nam doradzili z blatem łazienkowym za który nie wiedzieliśmy jak się zabrać - oni zrobili całą konstrukcję i wymyślili ładne wykończenia. 
Po tym jak zrobili 2 łazienki , WC, przedpokój i wiatrołap jesteśmy pod dużym wrażeniem, zwłaszcza, że wzięli naprawdę niedużo.

Niestety mamy porównanie bo w garażu flizy robiła inna ekipa pana Szymona W. , która wzięła tyle samo a robili długo i spieprzyli robotę.


Na białą listę dodajemy też wylewki na d którymi wszyscy cmokają Pan Domagała 501293050 -tutaj była dobra cena i szybki czas no i jak twierdzą kolejne ekipy jakość.

Pozdrawiam

Sabrysek

----------


## gresfucinio

Witam 
Czy ktoś z was szanowni Panie i Panowie miał do czynienia z firmą WAS-BUD Krzysztof Waśko z Bochni? Pytam ponieważ znajomi polecili mi w/w wykonawcę do tynków...Moze ktoś korzystał z usług tej firmy?

----------


## Arek.3500

Witam....jak widzę zdania są różne...ja w grudniu zeszłego roku korzystałem z usług Panel Pol, zamawiałem drzwi oraz podłogi. Z uwagi na przełom roku dostałem czas realizacji 5-8 tygodni i wywiązali sie bez zarzutu. Mało tego byłem z nimi w kontakcie telefonicznym i suma sumarum ostatecznie to oni dopasowali sie do mojego wolnego czasu. Podłogi magazynowali mi ponad miesiąc bez dodatkowych kosztów- a to się ponoć zdarza w innych firmach. Fachowcy pojawili sie w umówionym terminie i wykonali bez problemów swoją pracę. Trafiłem do nich z polecenia osób mi zaufanych i sam polecam ich również.

----------


## zbigmor

> Nie korzystajcie z usług firmy Panel Pol w Krakowie, będziecie czekać w nieskończoność, a słowo "problem" wytrze się od zbyt częstego używania. To wyjątkowo niesolidna firma. Szczerze odradzam!!!
> 
> Jest male prawdopodobieństwo, że wasze zamowienie, bedzie 
> zrealizowane w terminie, a jeszcze mniejsze, ze dostaniecie 
> dokladnie to, co zamowiliscie. Panuje tam taki bałagan, że w skrajnych przypadkach możecie z czasem wyjść na tym lepiej, gdy na przykład dostaniecie parę drzwi z nadwyżką lub jakieś nadprogramowe niezamawiane przez was ościeżnice  
> 
> Gorzej jednak, jeśli dostarczą wam zupełnie nie to, co zamawialiście, np. kiepsko wyglądałoby mieszkanie z drzwiami typu łazienkowego do każdego pokoju



Zasady uczciwości sugerują opisanie doznanych problemów. Pisanie o prawdopodobieństwie zaistnienia problemu brzmi śmiesznie jeśli wychodzi od jednego klienta, a groźnie jeśli są to dane statystyczne, bo mogą pochodzić od konkurencji. Czytając to forum nazwt z niego można wysnuć wniosek, że duża część problemu pochodzi od klientów, a nie dostawcy dlatego napisanie o jaki problem chodzi jest minimum uczciwości.

----------


## gzajac

> Witam 
> Czy ktoś z was szanowni Panie i Panowie miał do czynienia z firmą WAS-BUD Krzysztof Waśko z Bochni? Pytam ponieważ znajomi polecili mi w/w wykonawcę do tynków...Moze ktoś korzystał z usług tej firmy?


U mnie jedna z ekip firmy WAS-BUD robiła elewację na wełnie mineralnej. I była to jedna z *najlepszych* ekip które przewinęły sie przez moją budowę. Pełny profesjonalizm, terminowość, porządek, aczkolwiek cena wyższa niż u konkurencji. Jednak mimo to warto zapłacić więcej i mieć zrobione porządnie. 

Polecam tylko dokładnie ustalić zasady liczenia powierzchni ścian (wylewek, itp) z Panem Krzysztofem.

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## doorcia

chetnie wysle na pw fote dokumentujaca prace ekipy montazowej panel pol...

nie jestem z konkurencji, jestem niezadowolona klientka... chodzi wlasnie o to, ze bardzo ciezko sie bylo do nich dodzwonic, a wszystkie ustalenia telefoniczne braly w leb w realu. My czasowo bylismy elastyczni, ale jak ktos nam mowil, ze przyjedzie na godz. 17ta, to zakladalismy, ze sie okolo tej godziny pojawi... a nie o 20.30 bedzie dzwonic, ze nie da rady juz tego dnia przyjechac i umawia sie na dzien nastepny na 8 rano - dociera na 10!!!

ja nie zaprzeczam, ze u kogos firma sie sprawdzila i wykonala wszystko tak jak trzeba - moze jakosc uslug ostatnimi czasy u nich poleciala na leb na szyje.
Tez bylam zaskoczona niekorzystnym obrotem sprawy, bo firme polecili nam znajomi.

Po niefortunnej przygodzie z drzwiami, panele zakupilismy w markecie budowlanym.

i jeszcze jedno - podstawa to jest dobry przeplyw informacji, a co powiecie na to, ze wlasciciel firmy w oczy nam sie wyparl, ze nie on jest wlascicielem  :Confused:   - pracownik sklepu powiedzial nam, ze rozmawialismy z wlascicielem, kto klamal  :ohmy:  

nie zmienie swojego zdania "nigdy wiecej panel pol!!!"  :Evil:

----------


## iva_marti

Zdecydowanie odradzam firmę *KOMINECZEK*:
Borgosz Mateusz
Prądnicka 8 / 24
30-002 Kraków

Telefon: 
       12 641 92 45
       791 - 719 - 009
       886 - 896 - 945
e-Mail
[email protected]
Mają stronkę z bardzo atrakcyjnymi cenami. Chciałam kupić u nich wkład Sparthermu. Rozmawiałm wielokrotnie z Panem, wszystko było ok, a nawet się spotkaliśmy osobiście. Pan mówił żeby sie nic nie martwić ,że wkład na mnie czeka już na magazynie, tylko są tak zapracowani ,ze nie mają kiedy przywieźć. Tak było przez miesiąc,albo dłużej. W końcu dzwonę i mówię, że jeśli jest problem z dostawą to odbierzemi sami,a tu niespodzianka. Pan wręcz zaczął na mnie krzyczeć, że co ja sobie wyobrażam ,że  on mi tego wkładu nie sprzeda za taką cenę (oczywiście cały czas na stronie mają takie ceny). Absolutnie nie ma takiej możliwości. Traktował mnie jakbym to ja chciała go oszukać i okraść. Zachował się strasznie prostacko, zupełnie inacze mógl rozwiązać tą sytuację.
Oczywiście przez ten czas ceny wkładow tak poszły do góry ,że chyba już na taki wkład mnie nie stać   :Evil:  
*ZDECYDOWNIE ODRADZAM TEGO PANA I JEGO FIRMĘ - NIESŁOWNY I BEZCZELNY!!!!!!*

Dopisze jeszcze,że wkłady oczywiscie sprzedaje z vatem 22%,nawet jeśli zleca się montaż. Jak prosiłam o wypisanie faktury to zdecydowanie odradzał branie faktury ,bo mogą przyjść i skontolować czy ten wkład jest   :ohmy:

----------


## doorcia

:Confused:

----------


## Rysiek650

witam po długiej przerwie  :smile: )

do białej listy dopisuję :

Pana Dudę  który montował u mnie drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne (polecany już na Forum!!). 
Generalnie specjalizuje się w drzwiach Gerdy które można oglądać i zamówić w DH WANDA.
Swoje usługi wykonuje profesjonalnie po wcześniej ustalonej cenie i nie ma dla Niego tematów "trudnych". Fachowiec "starej daty" godny polecenia  :smile: 

telefon 604167916 

Pana Krzysztofa który układał u mnie flizy. 
Być może tempo pracy Pana Krzysztofa nie jest największe ale za to cechuje Go dbałość o detale. Stara się swoją pracę wykonać perfekcyjnie  dlatego jeśli komuś zależy na jakości gorąco polecam !!  
tel 603 088 295

Co do Pana Jacka z firmy Aqua to napiszę że mimo pewnych problemów z Jego pracy jestem zadowolony. Ostatnio, przy okazji  przesuwania oświetlenia przewierciłem rurę CO. Pan Jacek  przyjechał następnego dnia i  naprawił uszkodzenie inkasując jedynie za wykorzystane materiały. 
Była to miła niespodzianka !

----------


## QMaro

Witam 
do *czarnej listy* dopisuję firmę:
USUS - biuro handlowe PORTA 
Ul. Madalińskiego 1
30-303 Kraków
tel./fax 415-40-05,415-40-06


a oto moja historia: 

do remontowanego mieszkania chcieliśmy zamówić drzwi (wejściowe+ do łazienki i przesuwne do sypialni. Na pomiar przyjechał Pan *Roman Skwarciak*, wszystko było pięknie. Po 2 dniach dostaliśmy ofertę i wpłaciliśmy zaliczkę. Po około miesiącu czekania dostaliśmy informację, że zamówienie jest skompletowane i umówiliśmy się na montaż. Przyjechali 2 Panowie i przywieźli drzwi. Wejściowe i do łazienki zostały zamontowane - natomiast drzwi przesuwne nie!!!
Okazało się, że Panowie (od jednego z nich jechało już jak z bimbrowni..) nie umieją zamontować tych drzwi w systemie tunelowym jaki posiadamy w mieszkaniu (a Pan Roman będąc na pomiarze miał okazję się z nim zapoznać - jest to jeden z najpopularniejszych systemów w Polsce - Eclisse) - ale to jeszcze nie koniec. w Odpowiedzi na nasze zapytanie o co chodzi otrzymaliśmy propozycję zakupu dodatkowego systemu przesuwnego oraz zamurowania istniejącego!!! - Pan Skwarciak coś kręcił, że może by się dało zamontować - ale trzeba by kombinować i wymieniać część systemu... W dodatku okazało się - że drzwi, które otrzymaliśmy są o 10zm za wąskie!!! Na reklamację otrzymaliśmy odpowiedź, że drzwi nie możemy zwrócić - bo zostały zamówione zgodnie z ofertą.....  ja  pytam: - a kto przygotowywał ofertę - kto był na pomiarze - kto wiedział o kasecie i miał do niej dobrać właściwe drzwi.....
niestety stanowisko Pana S. jest nieugięte  - twierdzi, że to że drzwi są za wąskie to nie jego wina....
Byliśmy już u innego przedstawiciela Porty, który zamówi właściwe drzwi dla nas i je zamontuje - powiedział że nie ma z tym żadnego problemu.... szkoda tylko straconego czasu, pieniędzy i nerwów.... 
W ZWIĄZKU Z POWYŻSZYM ODRADZAM WSZYSTKIM WSPÓŁPRACĘ Z TYM BIUREM I Z PANEM SKWARCIAKIEM

----------


## Arek.3500

Witam....wiesz stwierdzenie ," a co powiecie na to, ze wlasciciel firmy w oczy nam sie wyparl, ze nie on jest wlascicielem" ....hm..brzmi to dziwnie, bo skąd masz pewność że to był właściciel? wiesz nie każdy mężczyzna w sklepie to od razu właściciel, może to był kierownik lub poprostu pracownik firmy...takie są moje przypuszczenia.. :smile:

----------


## przemi

Dawno nie zaglądałem na ten wątek, ale na grupie krakowskiej przeczytałem, że f-ma *Aqua z Myślenic z P. Jackiem* na czele ma niedobrą  prasę, więc jestem i twierdzę:

P. Jacek wraz z kolegami robił u mnie wszystko co z woda związane, czyli kompleksowe CO z powieszeniem kotła, rozruchem, regulacją itp, itd, robił rozprowadzenie wody, ścieki, podłogówkę, a na koniec wylewki, byłem chyba pierwszym klientem któremu to uczynili. Robił to w kilku etapach, wiadomo w zależności od postępu prac na budowie. Z każdego etapu byłem b. zadowolony, nie dość że pracę wykonywali solidnie to i potrafili doradzić co jak zrobić, co zastosować. Po doświadczeniach z poprzednich prac czekałem na nich aż kupią ten agregat do wylewek bo chciałem żeby i to zrobili i zrobili wg mnie i nie tylko zrobili to pięknie.
No może i ja ich powinienem dopisać na czarną listę  :smile:  bo ten agregat zrobił u mnie plamę oleju bo go chłopaki od razu po kupnie do roboty zaciągnęli.

Ale to by było mocno nie fair u mnie są *STANOWCZO NA BIAŁEJ LIŚCIE*, polecam ich znajomym z czystym jak śnieg sumieniem.
Jestem im jeszcze winny piwo, piwo własnej roboty i o tym nie zapomniałem, p. Jacku jak wreszcie zmajstruję pierwszą w nowym domu warkę bo jeszcze nie odpaliłem fabryczki to będzie na Was czekało.

----------


## Sloneczko

*BIAŁA LISTA*

Skorzystałam z polecenia na tym forum pana od kominków i przypominam namiary, gdyż zbudował nam kominek taki, jaki chcieliśmy, przygotowując wcześniej rysunki, wymiary i wycenę  :smile: 

*Pan Grzegorz Bant*
"El-Kom" Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe
Kraków, ul. Płaszowska 9, tel. 012 2571253

----------


## Markoebelo

Czy pan Marek "od wylewek" polecany na tym forum robił u kogoś ocieplenie poddasza ?
Jakie macie doświadczenia ?

Do białej listy mogę dodac ekipę budującą domy do stanu surowego otwartego ' pan Stanisław 605036945

----------


## Blutka

> *BIAŁA LISTA*
> 
> Skorzystałam z polecenia na tym forum pana od kominków i przypominam namiary, gdyż zbudował nam kominek taki, jaki chcieliśmy, przygotowując wcześniej rysunki, wymiary i wycenę 
> 
> *Pan Grzegorz Bant*
> "El-Kom" Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe
> Kraków, ul. Płaszowska 9, tel. 012 2571253


A jak z cenami u niego?

----------


## Sloneczko

Chyba nieźle. Możesz spróbować pogadać z nim niezobowiązująco.

----------


## mathiasso

kolejny wpis na białą jak śnieg listę

szafy, drzwi przesuwne (robią też kuchnie), u mnie zrobili 3 szafy i drzwi przesuwne między salonem a przedpokojem, pełna kultura, terminowość, doradzają dobre rozwiązania takiej firmy życzyłbym każdemu. Pracują na systemie Indeco. tel: 604-215-730

i nie pamiętam czy już zamieszczałem tutaj firmy panel-pol, również biała lista, ja zamawiałem naprzeciwko kina kijów, wszystko na czas, zrobione elegancko, szybko (2 dni) i udało mi się zdążyć z montażem gratis (podobno już od tego odeszli).

----------


## mziak

Do Pana MZiarko 
Każdy pracownik powinien mieć umówioną kwotę wypłaconą w całości z -naciskiem na CAŁOŚĆ
Czy z puszek po piwie zebrał Pan odciski że wiadomo iż moje?? Ekip na budowie do tych samych robót miał pan kilka. ( żadna z poprzednich nie sprostała Pana wymaganiom).Może to sposób na tanią budowę, „urwać każdemu parę złotych”.??
Skupia się Pan na złośliwościach a proszę napisać jak działa instalacja?
To Pan powinien znaleźć się na czarnej liście osób które nie wypłacają w całości! Skontaktuję się z firmami które u Pana pracowały.
Rozumiem uwagi  lub zastrzeżenia jeśli chodzi o terminowość (był to problem większości firm w tym okresie).
Uczciwi  piszą uczciwe komentarze a złośliwcy  kłamstwa i pomówienia.!!![/quote]

Panie Jacek co Pan za przeproszeniem pie...oli !!!

Jak Pan sie ze mna rozliczal na koniec to jakos sie Pan nie odzywal jak wyciagnolem liste za co potracilem i ile (rozwalnie kabli elektrycznych, instalacji glosnikowej , opoznienia umowionego terminu...) 

Co do pica w pracy to niestety byl Pan wowczas jedyna ekipa na budowie i (niestety) jedynym hydraulikiem !

Co do instalacji, prosze bardzo:
- w sumie odpukac dziala, (ale co ma nie dzialac przeciez kotlowni Pan nie robil) 
  poza "drobnymi" szczegołami: 
- jedno pomieszczenie jest niedogrzne w stosunku do innych mimo ze grzejnik goracy 
- zamontowanie "na siłe" grzejnika w kotlowni (weglowej) - przeciez klijent sie nie zna to zaplaci... mimo ze piec i reszta rurek grzeje jak cholera
- krzywo osadzone doprowadzenia wody pod baterie prysznicowa, na ktore zwracalem uwage i mimo tego nie zostalo porawione
- stelaz ktory ledwo sie trzymal w scianie (poprawione po zwroceniu uwagi)

Na koniec moze Pan skomentuje 3 (trzy) miesiace  sciemniania i opoznianie terminu jesli chodzi o wykonanie kotlowni. Teraz sie Pan przyznaje ze byly "problemy z terminowoscia" ! Trzebabylo powiedziec jak uczciwi ludzie "sorry nie dam rady niech Pan czeka lub szuka kogos innego" .. ale nie ... przeciez to  strata kasy ... 

Niestety, sam sobie Pan popsuł dobra opinie, ktora mial Pan na tej grupie!! 
PS. Jak widac nie tylko ja dalem negatywne posty. 

Mimo wszystko,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## skroniec112

Czarna Lista
BOMAR 2 Centrum Łazienek
oddział ul.J Conrada w Krakowie

Niestety z bólem, ale odradzam korzystanie w pewnym zakresie z usług tego oddziału, z bólem, bo firma wydaje się prężna i inwestuje w siebie, niemniej jednak daleko im do myślenia perspektywicznego. 
Sposób w jaki traktuje się klienta wychodzi bowiem, nie podczas prezentacji towaru w gablotach( tu zawsze są uśmieszki i zachwalanie towaru)  tylko wtedy gdy klient, dokonał już wyboru zapłacił za fakturę i wtedy można mu pokazać kto tu RZĄDZI - otóż rządzą Panowie z Odziału przy Conrada i niełudzcie się, że zostaniecie potraktowani indywidualnie, zostawią Was na lodzie. Mnie tak "przemile" potraktowali, obiecując, że dostarczą towar ( około 1200 kg różnego rodzaju glazury) odpłatnie (80 zł) na budowę  zaznaczająć, iż nie wnoszą do budynku zakupionego towaru, ok niech dostarczą, wnosić nie muszą, ale.... dlaczego ja mam rozładowywać dostarczony towar z ich samochodu, dopóki towar jest na samochodzie, jest w ich posiadaniu, jak złożą na posesji będzie mój, taka jest logika pomijając już standard, o dobrym zachowaniu niewspomne. Żadne monity prośby na nic się zdały, jak nie chcesz rozładowywać to spadaj. Od teraz mam w nosie ich transport łaski mi przecież nie robią, podobnie jak ja im nie robię kupując u nich za grubą kasę, więc przestrzegam wszystkich przed tymi Panami bo szkoda nerów a prawda o nich wychodzi właśnie w takich pozornie drobnych sprawach, gdzie nikomu niezależy na utarczkach a jednak oni potrafią wkurzyć do żywego, opóźnić budowę, zmarnować czas, niewywiązać się z umowy. To co w normalnej firmie załatwie się na telefon, często nawet się nie widząc u nich będziesz musiał pojawić się kilka razy, wykonać kilkanaście telefonów,stracisz nerwy  i a na koniec nie obejdzie się bez  głupich uśmieszków sześciu nudzących się właśnie "menagerów sprzedaży"

Dla odmiany na białą listę wpisuję TADMAR ul. Rozrywka 1, armatura i pochodne, ceny b. przystępne, żadnych problemów obie strony zadowolone- i oto chodzi.

----------


## Marceliko

Witam. Do tej pory nie miałem powodu pisać w tym dziale..jednak chcę ostrzec innych przed firmą'' Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno Usługowo Handlowe ,,Woltel" 31-865 Kraków os.Niepodległości 3 nip 637-10-03-390 tel.12-641-70-25  Tel.kom.  0601418337 . Firma zajmuje się min; sprzedażą mebli łazienkowych Antado. Skuszony niską ceną zamówiłem poprzez Allegro. Z sześciu zamówionych elementów, trzy mają wady fabryczne. Ale to nic..  :Evil:  Wiadomo najlepszym sie zdarza. Jednak przy reklamacji szklanej umywalki,po wizycie przedstawiciela producenta, który jednoznacznie uznaje wadę fabryczną, firma Voltel przysyła po jej odbiór kuriera. Oczywiście sama go zamawia, i na swój koszt. W trakcie transportu, mimo że umywalka była starannie zapakowana, ulega ona uszkodzeniu. Na tej podstawie Voltel nie odbiera przesyłki i nie zamierza zwrócić pieniędzy  :Mad:

----------


## justynapuz

Jeśli ktoś sięnie obawia wziąć firmy z dalszej odległości, mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Jacka z Bielska-Białej. Robił u nas tynki trad, wylewki, roboty wykończeniowe i elewację. Konkretny, niedrogi Pan. Ceny niższe niż krakowskie. Polecam, gg 6654467

----------


## mariusz św

Ja do białej listy wykonawców z Małopolski dokładam firmę Fachmann Pana Tomasza Wróblewskiego. Jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrego fliziarza to polecam Pana Tomasza. Wszyscy, którzy cenią fachowość, precyzję, profesjonalizm i sumienność będą zadowoleni. Kontakt do Pana Tomasza 607 979 490

Pozdrawiam,
Mariusz

----------


## Sloneczko

*Justynapuz*, pozwoliłam sobie sprawdzić treść Twoich aż 5 wpisów na forum i co się okazuje? Każdy z nich jest reklamą firmy pana Jacka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.ph...hor=justynapuz

Jeśli ktoś poleca publicznie samego siebie, nie bardzo można mu ufać.
Tutaj podaje się sprawdzone *w praktyce* adresy.

----------


## pam

To ja w końcu mogę polecić ekipę od kominków. Uważam, że są rewelacyjni.  Paweł Struś (Mszana Dln) 509 263 150. Działają na jakość a nie na akord.

----------


## mathiasso

zdecydowanie polecam (lista biała jak śnieg) wykonawcę moich schodów, nie dość że cenowo wypadł najlepiej to jeszcze zrobił super cudo a mogę tylko dodać że nie było u mnie najprościej ze względu na okienko. Im bliżej końca tym trafiam na coraz lepszych fachowców, ten jest zdecydowanie nr 1. (zdjęcie można obejrzeć w mojej galerii) 694-933-557.

----------


## Savik

> zdecydowanie polecam (lista biała jak śnieg) wykonawcę moich schodów, nie dość że cenowo wypadł najlepiej to jeszcze zrobił super cudo a mogę tylko dodać że nie było u mnie najprościej ze względu na okienko. Im bliżej końca tym trafiam na coraz lepszych fachowców, ten jest zdecydowanie nr 1. (zdjęcie można obejrzeć w mojej galerii) 694-933-557.


Mathiasso, piękne schody. Możesz napisać z jakiego drewna są zrobione i ile mniejwięcj kosztowały?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz8

Jak w temacie . Potrzebny dobry elektryk - fachowiec, nie jakiś złota rączka który zna się na wszystkim ..i niczym . Proszę o namiary na konkretnego specjalistę z uprawnieniami. Sprawa pilna.

----------


## edde

Czy jest w Krakowie dobry elektryk?

pewnie jest...  :Wink2:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/wykonawca...-mniej,f93.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/grupy-budujace,f44.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ogloszenia-drobne,f48.htm

----------


## retrofood

byłem, ale wyjechałem.  :big grin:

----------


## majster toyo

ale wrócisz?  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz8

Nie ma ?

----------


## mathiasso

ano jasne, żadna tajemnica, schody dębowe barwione bejcą kosztowały 9300zł ze wszystkim na gotowo. 3 pełne dni montażu i gotowe  :smile: 




> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> zdecydowanie polecam (lista biała jak śnieg) wykonawcę moich schodów, nie dość że cenowo wypadł najlepiej to jeszcze zrobił super cudo a mogę tylko dodać że nie było u mnie najprościej ze względu na okienko. Im bliżej końca tym trafiam na coraz lepszych fachowców, ten jest zdecydowanie nr 1. (zdjęcie można obejrzeć w mojej galerii) 694-933-557.
> 
> 
> Mathiasso, piękne schody. Możesz napisać z jakiego drewna są zrobione i ile mniejwięcj kosztowały?
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## Savik

> Nie ma ?


Jest,
a Kolega Edde pokazał Ci gdzie możesz znaleść namiary i opinię o ich pracy.
Tu masz Malopolskę: http://forum.muratordom.pl/malopolsk...t65420-720.htm

----------


## Savik

> ano jasne, żadna tajemnica, schody dębowe barwione bejcą kosztowały ****ze wszystkim na gotowo. 3 pełne dni montażu i gotowe


Naprawdę fajna robota. Powiedz czy on robi tylko takie 100% drewna czy też jeżeli chcę mieć konstrukcję z nierdzewki, a na to dąb to też można do niego uderzać?

----------


## joanka77

> Czarna Lista
> BOMAR 2 Centrum Łazienek
> oddział ul.J Conrada w Krakowie
> 
> Niestety z bólem, ale odradzam korzystanie w pewnym zakresie z usług tego oddziału, z bólem, bo firma wydaje się prężna i inwestuje w siebie, niemniej jednak daleko im do myślenia perspektywicznego. 
> Sposób w jaki traktuje się klienta wychodzi bowiem, nie podczas prezentacji towaru w gablotach( tu zawsze są uśmieszki i zachwalanie towaru)  tylko wtedy gdy klient, dokonał już wyboru zapłacił za fakturę i wtedy można mu pokazać kto tu RZĄDZI - otóż rządzą Panowie z Odziału przy Conrada i niełudzcie się, że zostaniecie potraktowani indywidualnie, zostawią Was na lodzie. Mnie tak "przemile" potraktowali, obiecując, że dostarczą towar ( około 1200 kg różnego rodzaju glazury) odpłatnie (80 zł) na budowę  zaznaczająć, iż nie wnoszą do budynku zakupionego towaru, ok niech dostarczą, wnosić nie muszą, ale.... dlaczego ja mam rozładowywać dostarczony towar z ich samochodu, dopóki towar jest na samochodzie, jest w ich posiadaniu, jak złożą na posesji będzie mój, taka jest logika pomijając już standard, o dobrym zachowaniu niewspomne. Żadne monity prośby na nic się zdały, jak nie chcesz rozładowywać to spadaj. Od teraz mam w nosie ich transport łaski mi przecież nie robią, podobnie jak ja im nie robię kupując u nich za grubą kasę, więc przestrzegam wszystkich przed tymi Panami bo szkoda nerów a prawda o nich wychodzi właśnie w takich pozornie drobnych sprawach, gdzie nikomu niezależy na utarczkach a jednak oni potrafią wkurzyć do żywego, opóźnić budowę, zmarnować czas, niewywiązać się z umowy. To co w normalnej firmie załatwie się na telefon, często nawet się nie widząc u nich będziesz musiał pojawić się kilka razy, wykonać kilkanaście telefonów,stracisz nerwy  i a na koniec nie obejdzie się bez  głupich uśmieszków sześciu nudzących się właśnie "menagerów sprzedaży"


*lista biała*: BOMAR ul. Zakopiańska 

Ocena danej firmy w wielkim  stopniu zależy od tego na którego pracownika personalnie się trafi. Ja mam dokładnie odwrotne doświadczenie z Bomarem. Również zamówiłam transport bez wnoszenia, ale miły pan kierowca przywiózł płytki zobaczył, że to ja mam je sama wnosić wtedy SAM od siebie zaproponował, że on to wniesie. Także wszystko zależy od ludzi  :smile:

----------


## Jurajski

Witam wszystkich.
Postanowiłem się podzielić swoimi wrażeniami, które zdobyłem dotychczas. Kilku wykonawców pochodzi z forum, za co dziękuję wszystkim piszącym na nim. A mam powody do zadowolenia  :Smile: 

Stan surowy otwarty: polecany na tym forum Montex Janusz Kozyra - wszystko OK, polecam, biała lista ( choć drogo ). Tel. 608 417 029

Dach: Wacław Wiśniewski - szybko, miło, tanio i bardzo poprawnie. Polecany tutaj już wcześniej. Świetny kontakt, dobre podejście do tematu. Tel. 662 241 168 Biała lista!

Okna: AVANTE Technika Okienna S.A.
Kosim Okna z Kluczy - rewelacja, absolutnie poza konkursem, jakość okien i obługa wzorowa. To prawdziwa perełka na mojej liście. Stosunek ceny do jakości bez konkurencji! Tel. 793 680 097

Następnie pojawią się wykonawcy znani i lubiani na tym forum, o czym będę na bieżąco informował ( m.in. P.Żmuda, AquaJac, D.Swobodzian - konakt superowy, ma nadzieję, że praca również wyjdzie OK? )

Generalnie biało mi, budowanie jest super, czuje że żyję.

Teraz jednak trochę szarzyzny.

Wybrałem projekt, w którym od kilku lat mieszkają znajomi. Nie było więc zaskoczenia jak domek będzie wyglądał ale architekt wykonujący adaptację mógł mi bardzo pomóc dopieścić ten projekt i wykorzystać walory działki a zrobił to wyjątkowo słabo. Z perspektywy czasu i doświadczenia stwierdzam że była to dotychczas najsłabsza pozycja na liście wykonawców i osób zaangażowanych w budowę. Dlatego odradzam korzystanie z usług pani Jolanty Dudy z Zabierzowa/Chrzanowa. Powody to: błędy w projekcie, nieterminowość i brak zaangażowania. Jest polecana przez Archon k.galerii Kazimierz.

Luskar-1 Wielka Wieś - skład materiałów budowlanych - wygodnie, terminowo ale drogo, można znaleźć lepszą ofertę. 

Pozdrawiam
Jurajski

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dach: Wacław Wiśniewski - szybko, miło, tanio i bardzo poprawnie. Polecany tutaj już wcześniej. Świetny kontakt, dobre podejście do tematu. Tel. 662 241 168 Biała lista!


O, nasz wykonawca  :smile:  Potwierdzam!

----------


## Piotr_M

Witam,
poszukuję namiarów na dobry (sprawdzony i niedrogi) tartak - potrzebuję więźbę dachową.
Proszę o podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam

Piotr_M

----------


## Anielica

Mam pytanie do szanownych budowniczych Krakowiakow i Krakowianek   :big grin:  

Czy ktos z was korzystal, slyszal lub mial jakies inne doswiadczenia z firma POL-MARKET Schody drewniane z Krakowa wlasnie? 
Bede wdzieczna za kazda informacje, to dla mnie bardzo wazne !

Pozdrawiam serdecznie .

----------


## milla5

Ktoś zna jakąś dobrą firmę do ułozenia kostki brukowej? 200m2 ?
 :smile: (okolice myslenic)

----------


## spider11

Kucharski jest ok mnie robił projekt mojemu bratu i wszystko załatwił w przeciągu 4-5 miesięcy z pozwoleniem na budowę i kierownikiem i wytyczeniem za śmieszna kasę bo ok 4000zł od projektu jest uczciwy bo zawsze pisał fakturę a nie jak inii (ze słyszenia wiem ze ściemę wala ze vat itp)

----------


## BOHO

> Kucharski jest ok mnie robił projekt mojemu bratu i wszystko załatwił w przeciągu 4-5 miesięcy z pozwoleniem na budowę i kierownikiem i wytyczeniem za śmieszna kasę bo ok 4000zł od projektu jest uczciwy bo zawsze pisał fakturę a nie jak inii (ze słyszenia wiem ze ściemę wala ze vat itp)


przypadkowe wejście na forum, przypadkowo zadowolonego klienta.....

 :Lol:

----------


## nikuś

Spider11 napisał:
Kucharski jest ok mnie robił projekt mojemu bratu i wszystko załatwił w przeciągu 4-5 miesięcy z pozwoleniem na budowę i kierownikiem i wytyczeniem za śmieszna kasę bo ok 4000zł od projektu jest uczciwy bo zawsze pisał fakturę a nie jak inii (ze słyszenia wiem ze ściemę wala ze vat itp)
_________________


 Fakturę owszem wystawia, ale ta kwota 4000 tyś to chyba z poprzedniego wieku.   :ohmy:   No chyba, że mi tak policzył bo poprawiałam jego "wypociny".
 Niech brat się cieszy ale ja i tak nie chciałabym go więcej widzieć na mojej budowie.
 :Evil:  

*BOHO* dzięki  :Roll:  [/quote]

----------


## spider11

*nikus nie wiem kim ty jestes ale chyba coś sciemniarz zeskanuj fakturę jeżeli masz racje to ci uwiężę bo jeżeli nie to cos kłamiesz na całego ja i brat tyle zapłaciliśmy i było ok mieszkamy P. Andrzej był u nas kierownikiem budowy i wszystko było zamknięte na ostatni guzik uważam go za bardzo profesjonalnego człowieka nie cwaniaka więcej takich ludzi i budowa nie byla by taka ciężka, wiec zeskanuj mi fakturę i poślij ok mój e-mail [email protected] albo zamiesc na formu ok pozdrawiam wszystkich na forum*

----------


## fennel

> *nikus nie wiem kim ty jestes ale chyba coś sciemniarz zeskanuj fakturę jeżeli masz racje to ci uwiężę bo jeżeli nie to cos kłamiesz na całego ja i brat tyle zapłaciliśmy i było ok mieszkamy P. Andrzej był u nas kierownikiem budowy i wszystko było zamknięte na ostatni guzik uważam go za bardzo profesjonalnego człowieka nie cwaniaka więcej takich ludzi i budowa nie byla by taka ciężka, wiec zeskanuj mi fakturę i poślij ok mój e-mail [email protected] albo zamiesc na formu ok pozdrawiam wszystkich na forum*


Niby nic mi do tego, ale nie rozumiem, po co *nikus* mialaby wysylac Ci fakture, obcej osobie, tylko dlatego, zeby udowodnic cos w co nie wierzysz? Nie chcesz to nie wierz, po co mialaby klamac? W jakim celu? Dla zabawy?





> przypadkowe wejście na forum, przypadkowo zadowolonego klienta.....


Dokladnie.....

----------


## nikuś

Nie mam zamiaru nic udowadniać   :Roll:  .
Dla mnie ten etap już jest zakończony. Kto chce posłucha, kto nie niech sprawdzi, Ja Nikogo nie obrażam, bo to nie w moimstylu, tylko ostrzegam trzeba być czujnym  :Roll:  
A swoją drogą to dziwne te twoje posty spider11   :ohmy:  . Czyżby Pan Andrzej był dla Ciebie kimś "bliskim"  :Lol:

----------


## spider11

*nikus czy ty jesteś poważny? wyrażam moje zdanie ale dziw mnie bierze ze jesteś tak aktywny na moje wypowiedzi czyżbyś miał niezbyt szczere intencje? ja np. nie mogę się podać moje nazwiska i numeru tel w celu weryfikacji bo dalej coś uważam ze kręcisz ale to już nie moja sprawa są ludzie którym chyba nie dogodzi hihihihih pozdrawiam 

p.s. mój tel 602384502 imię Łukasz Pyrek*

----------


## fennel

> *nikus czy ty jesteś poważny? wyrażam moje zdanie ale dziw mnie bierze ze jesteś tak aktywny na moje wypowiedzi czyżbyś miał niezbyt szczere intencje? ja np. nie mogę się podać moje nazwiska i numeru tel w celu weryfikacji bo dalej coś uważam ze kręcisz ale to już nie moja sprawa są ludzie którym chyba nie dogodzi hihihihih pozdrawiam 
> 
> p.s. mój tel 602384502 imię Łukasz Pyrek*


Ja tez chyba dzieki Tobie zrobie sie aktywna w tym temacie  :smile: , choc mnie nie dotyczy.
*Czy Ty jestes powazny?* Kazdy ma prawo do swojego zdania, ale nie bardzo rozumiem w tych Twoich wywodach, dlaczego zarzucasz komus, ze jest nieszczery? Napisala o swoim doswiadczeniu z Panem Andrzejem i dobrze, bo warto byc szczerym a nie ukrywac "niedorobki", chocby dlatego, zeby ktos sie mocno zastanowil czy warto wchodzic w interesy w w/w panem. To czy Ty wierzysz w to co pisze *nikus*, to juz chyba malo wazne, a ciagle daje do myslenia dlaczego go tak bronisz.....   :Roll:  




> p.s. mój tel 602384502 imię Łukasz Pyrek[/b]


A to niby czego ma dowodzic? Po co komu Twoje dane?   :Roll:

----------


## nikuś

:ohmy:

----------


## spider11

*wiesz uważam ze jeżeli ktoś pisze po nazwisku to powinien sie również przedstawić a nie ukrywać się ja jakoś się nie ukrywam a wkurza mnie jeżeli się pisze coś na kogoś incognito Uważasz że jest to ok bo ja uważam ze jest to śmieszne i mało poważne
jeżeli tak było to czemu się nie przedstawi przecież nie ma nic do ukrycia???    
a co do mnie to jest to moje zdanie i zdanie mojego męża i brata z zona my jesteśmy zadowolenie nie każdy musi być, nie martw się nikus teraz czeka ciebie budowa i itp 
pozdrawiam wszystkich na forum*

----------


## qwazimoto777

_zgadzam się z spider11 w 100% i tyle bez komentarza_   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## BOHO

> p.s. mój tel 602384502 imię Łukasz Pyrek





> [b]*wiesz uważam ze jeżeli ktoś pisze po nazwisku to powinien sie również przedstawić a nie ukrywać się ja jakoś się nie ukrywam a wkurza mnie jeżeli się pisze coś na kogoś incognito Uważasz że jest to ok bo ja uważam ze jest to śmieszne i mało poważne
> jeżeli tak było to czemu się nie przedstawi przecież nie ma nic do ukrycia???    
> a co do mnie to jest to moje zdanie i zdanie mojego męża i brata z zona my jesteśmy zadowolenie...........*


jako Łukasz Pyrek masz męża ?   :ohmy:      no nieźle.....

----------


## EDZIA

> _zgadzam się z spider11 w 100% i tyle bez komentarza_


Bo najważniejsze to zgodzić się z sobą w 100%

----------


## mysiapysia

czy ktos z forumowiczow mial doswiadczenie z wykonawcami z firmy inwestycje molecules bardzo prosze o opinie

----------


## Rysiek650

> Witam,
> poszukuję namiarów na dobry (sprawdzony i niedrogi) tartak - potrzebuję więźbę dachową.
> Proszę o podpowiedzi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Piotr_M


Polecam Ci i wszystkim forumowiczom Tartak Spółdzielni Kółek Rolniczych w Ujanowicach.
Dla mnie przygotowywali więźbę dachową a ostatnio montowali schody.
Firmę bez obaw można wpisać  do białej listy- pełen profesjonalizm, wysoka jakość, rozsądne ceny  :smile:   Telefon 018 33 34 001

----------


## anulawasz

> To ja w końcu mogę polecić ekipę od kominków. Uważam, że są rewelacyjni.  Paweł Struś (Mszana Dln) 509 263 150. Działają na jakość a nie na akord.


A czy on również robi rozprowadzanie rur od kominka do pokoi na poddaszu?

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> To ja w końcu mogę polecić ekipę od kominków. Uważam, że są rewelacyjni.  Paweł Struś (Mszana Dln) 509 263 150. Działają na jakość a nie na akord.
> 
> 
> A czy on również robi rozprowadzanie rur od kominka do pokoi na poddaszu?


Robili rozprowazdzenie tam gdzie chciałem i doprowadzenie powietrza do paleniska.

----------


## gegus37

biała lista 

wykonawca stanu surowego, polecny juz tutaj na forum - ja tylko potwierdzam *S. Madeja* tel. 606838128 (ściany równiutkie, stropy solidne, kominy proste, pracownicy OK, doradzą i nie wydziwiają)  

OKNA... firmy *PAGEN* drugi raz też bym je wybrał - solidne, wzorowy kontakt i dbałość o klijenta, cena/jakość 5+ polecam - tel. 691311001

cdn.

----------


## Karolina__197

Witam. Na forum przeczytałam post Uli i Jacka o temacie "fliziarz z krakowa biała lista", którzy polecają firmę zajmującą się kompleksowymi remontami łazienek. I ......... wczoraj ta firma zakończyła prace remontowe w mojej łazience. JESTEM ZADOWOLONA!!! Mam łazienkę jaką sobie wymarzyłam. Prace przebiegały sprawnie i czysto (remont nie był uciążliwy nawet dla mojej babuszki), widać było doswiadczenie.Panowie bo było ich 2 (nie pijacych i nie palących) znali się na robocie. Najpierw " zrujnowali" całe pomieszczenie, przerobili instalacje i ładnie wyflizowali. Na zakończenie po zamontowaniu osprzętu posprzatali, także mnie zostało wypucowanie na błysk i wieczorkiem brałam prysznic.Zrobiony mi został projekt, kosztorys prac (co za ile ), doradzono co do wyposarzenia aby nie było kłopotów.
Kuchnie też flizowali. Mebelki kupiłam w IKEI. Teraz mój chłopak tapetuje (babcia go testuje czy aby się nadaje ha, ha )
Dla zainteresowanych podaję namiary p. Piotr  0 600 90 80 99
Karolina z Nowej Huty   / super że istnieje takie forum, bo co bym zrobiła/

----------


## Anielica

Cos tutaj wymarlo u was? Cisza jakas taka : czyzby naprawde nikt z Krakowa i okolic nie slyszal nigdy o firmie POL-MARKET? Zajmuja sie schodami - moze jednak? jakies doswiadczenia, cokolwiek ....

Ciagle czekam na info.

----------


## pam

Ja nie słyszałem  :big grin:

----------


## maciej Ćwiek

dzień dobry.
Nazywam sie Maciej ćwiek i jestem tym geodeta wywołanym do odpowiedzi. zawsze trzeba patrzeć z wielu stron zanim sie komuś cos zarzuci.  Państwo zmieniali wstępny projekt podziału 3 razy tzn 3 razy składałem do gminy wstępny projekt. W zeszłym roku przerobiłem ok 300 operatów w tym kilka naprawdę sporych. Nie mogę niestety zatrudniając 3 osoby w firmie cackać się z klientami , którzy nie mogą się dogadać z własną rodzina co do przebiegu proponowanej Lini podziału, teraz podział jest w decyzji i wszystko się kończy. Jeżeli ktoś "spadnie " z kolejności zleceń to potem trochę trwa zanim się wskoczy znowu. I jeszcze jedno- nigdzie nie wyjeżdzałem dłużej niz na 3 dni. A telefony zawsze odbierałem.
Maciej Ćwiek

----------


## OGC

Cześć.
Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje to mogę polecić kominkowego  :smile: 
Szybko, dokładnie i w miarę tanio
Pan Mirek --> 501691537

Tutaj linki do zdjęć z realizacji:

http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa274.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa275.html

----------


## nyno

CZARNA LISTA 

Wiesław Lasoń tel. 0507-462-089  facet jest z Trzebini.
 USŁUGI REMONTOWO BUDOWLANE WIESŁAW LASOŃ FIRMA ŚWIADCZY USŁUGI Z ZAKRESU -MALOWANIE -GŁADZIE GIPSOWE -ŚCIANY MUROWANE ORAZ Z PŁYT GK -GLAZURA
Zpewnial ze wejdzie na budowe za dwa tygodnie bo wtedy konczy rozpoczeta budowe , cena byla ustalona.W ciagu tego czasu dzwonilem trzy razy upewniajac sie ze sie nie rozmyslil ,ale zapewnial ze jak sie umawia to nigdy nie zmienia zdania .Wszystko bylo dopracowane , po nim wchodzil elektryk , hydraulik i tynkarze.Dzien wczesniej potwierdzilem spotkanie i potem niespodzianka.W dzien rozpoczecia robot facet nie odbieral i wkoncu wylaczyl telefon.Czekalem na goscia dwie godziny myslac ze moze bateria mu padla.Na drugi dzien odebral i poinformowal mnie ze ma inna robote i ze nie bedzie u mnie robil. Tak wiec  CZARNA LISTA

----------


## inwestor2007

Przestrzegam wszystkich zainteresowanych parkietem przed firma

* P.H.U Rafał Pląder* działającą w okolicach Krakowa.

Facet jest strasznym fuszerem i nie ma za bardzo pojecia o tym co robi, a jego uczciwośc pozostawia wiele do życzenia. 

U mnie położyli parkiet na nie zagruntowanej wylewce i sie odkleił.  P. Pląder na poczatku zapewniał mnie, ze usterke usunie, ale po pewnym  czasie przestał odbierac telefony. 

Od innych osób również słyszalem b. niepochlebne opinie na jego temat.

----------


## tkrz

Do BIAŁEJ LISTY dopisuję wykonawców tynków maszynowych, Panów Kaźmierczyka i Żmudę, praca solidna i terminowa przy umiarkowanych jak na krakowskie warunki stawkach cenowych. 
Zainteresowanym podaję numer telefonu do Wykonawcy: +48 722 315 161
Serdecznie polecam!

----------


## mathiasso

nie mogę znaleźć na liście kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych, czy jest ktoś zadowolony cena/jakość i mógłby polecić z czystym sumieniem??

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> nie mogę znaleźć na liście kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych, czy jest ktoś zadowolony cena/jakość i mógłby polecić z czystym sumieniem??


chodzi Ci o zrobienie drzwi (stolarstwo) czy montaż gotowych?
jesli o montaż gotowych to p. Duda jest dobry cenowo i fachowo (z jego usług korzystał też bodajże dada_krk i był zadowolony), jesli o zrobienie to eug-mar z pcimia - byli polecani na FM, my akurat nie skorzystaliśmy bo jednak cena była dla nas za wysoka (choć "na tle" wypadała nieźle  :wink:  )

----------


## mathiasso

> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> nie mogę znaleźć na liście kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych, czy jest ktoś zadowolony cena/jakość i mógłby polecić z czystym sumieniem??
> 
> 
> chodzi Ci o zrobienie drzwi (stolarstwo) czy montaż gotowych?
> jesli o montaż gotowych to p. Duda jest dobry cenowo i fachowo (z jego usług korzystał też bodajże dada_krk i był zadowolony), jesli o zrobienie to eug-mar z pcimia - byli polecani na FM, my akurat nie skorzystaliśmy bo jednak cena była dla nas za wysoka (choć "na tle" wypadała nieźle  )


dzięki wielkie, zaraz sobie poszukam tych firm, a co do drzwi to obojętne czy stolarz czy gotowe byle dobre były   :smile:

----------


## tkrz

Pozwolę sobie polecić jeszcze bardzo dobrych Wykonawców ocieplenia poddasza oraz regipsów - Panów Ważydrągów. Terminowość - co do godziny, jakość - bez zastrzeżeń. Dla zainteresowanych podaję numer telefonu do Pana Piotra Ważydrąga: +48 791 999 330. Bardzo polecam, w 100% BIAŁA LISTA.

----------


## oola

biała lista:

*tynki wewnętrzne*: p.Paweł Kozyra - tel. 505 090 404, www.mastersystem.pl 
miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Do Bardzo Białej Listy dopisuję firmę Balkon System, której właścicielem jest Pan Sobociński.
Robili u mnie balustrady balkonowe (drewniane).
Balustrady są super - dokładnie takie jak chciałem, do pracy ekipy która je montowała nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń, zlecenie zostało wykonane w terminie określonym w umowie.
Namiary można znaleźć na ich stronie  www.balkonsystem.pl

Pozdrawiam - jankos

----------


## Blutka

> Cześć.
> Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje to mogę polecić kominkowego 
> Szybko, dokładnie i w miarę tanio
> Pan Mirek --> 501691537
> 
> Tutaj linki do zdjęć z realizacji:
> 
> http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa274.html
> http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa275.html


A jak z cenami u niego?

Chcę mieć kominek w cegle - wyszło, że drogo będzie i zdecydowałam się na razie na zamontowanie wkładu, obudowanie pod tynk i pomalowanie, więc najprościej jak się da, a za rok-dwa obuduję. Wyceniał mi Klima-Kom - no i trochę odrzuca mnie to, że nie mogę sobie sama kupić wkładu (nawet identycznego, jaki on poleca, jeśli znajdę taniej, bo tak), no i wycena chyba też duża. A czas goni.   :Mad:  

Polecam nadal Aqua - po drugim etapie jesteśmy, szybko i ładnie - wylewki też mi robili. Podsumuję ich, jak już zacznie wszystko działać, ale póki co ok.  :smile:

----------


## anulawasz

> Napisał oola
> 
> szukam ekipy do tynków wewnetrznych (maszynowych, cementowo-wapiennych), tych, co wczesniej byli polecani (p.Żmuda, p.Sarga, p.Krzysztof) juz obdzwoniłam, maja dalekie terminy. jeśli ktos ma kogoś do polecenia, to prosze o pomoc.
> 
> 
> Czy probowalacs pana Roberta Pilcha ?
> pzdr
> dada_krk


Ja również proszę o namiary do Pana od tynków.

----------


## Savik

> Napisał dada_krk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał oola
> 
> ...


Mogę polecić mojego tynkarza, wykonał mi tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne - robota pierwsza klasa. Tynki zrobili równiuteńko, a wychodząc wszystko po sobie dokładnie posprzątali. Piotr Śliwa - 0783094608.

----------


## OGC

> Napisał OGC
> 
> Cześć.
> Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje to mogę polecić kominkowego 
> Szybko, dokładnie i w miarę tanio
> Pan Mirek --> 501691537
> 
> Tutaj linki do zdjęć z realizacji:
> 
> ...


Za całość dałem 6kPLN (wkład; elementy marmurowe i drewniane; pierdoły typu rura spiro, przepustnica, wełna, płyty KG; robota). Wkład sobie mogłem sam kupić, ale dał mi cenę taką jak ja bym kupił no i potem sprzedał z usługą na 7%.

----------


## waldi08

Witam !
Czy macie jakiś dobrych parkieciazy godnych polecenia
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bobera11

Uwaga przestrzegam przed nieuczciwa firma ExpresBud Krzeczow K Lubnia.Przemyslaw Kutryba.Zlecilam im wykonczenie domu,wszystko bylo dobrze az do momentu pobrania zaliczki.Nie dajcie sie nabrac na Usmieszki i jacy to oni sa swietni .Po otrzymaniu zaliczki zaczelu\y sie problemy.Az calkiem zabrali sprzet i tyle ich widzial.Ani nie wykonczony dom ani pieniadze do zwrotu.Sa aroganccy i chamscy jak che sie cos wyegzekfowac.Robia sobie kpiny i czuja sie bezkarni.Jezelimktos mial znimi do czynienia to prosze o kontakt.Dzialaja Wieliczka,Krakow Okolice.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Witam !
> Czy macie jakiś dobrych parkieciazy godnych polecenia
> Pozdrawiam


pan Kasprzyk, gdzieś zza Dobczyc jest, robił u nas 2 lata temu - parkiecik miodzio i cenowo było całkiem nieźle. Podawałam namiary - gdzieś na liście są - ale gdybyś nie mógł znaleźć to postaram się odszukać w papierach.

----------


## malgos2

> Witam !
> Czy macie jakiś dobrych parkieciazy godnych polecenia
> Pozdrawiam


Mamy. Ghost34 z Forum.   :Wink2:

----------


## Erol 1

Poradzcie gdzie w Krakowie lub okolicach kupić drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne niezbyd drogie a dobre.
Interesują mnie sklepy jak i drobni stolarze.
Dzięki.

----------


## pam

> Poradzcie gdzie w Krakowie lub okolicach kupić drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne niezbyd drogie a dobre.
> Interesują mnie sklepy jak i drobni stolarze.
> Dzięki.


Jak masz możliwość to podjedź do Kluczy. Kupowałem tam okna Avante i planuję kupować też drzwi wewn. Mają różne propozycje, z różnych przedziałów cenowych. A firma Okna Kosim, kilkakrotnie polecana już tutaj.

----------


## dzebrys

witam,

prosze o polecenie solidnego wykonawcy tarasu nad garazem.

pozdrawiam
piotr

----------


## waldi08

> Napisał waldi08
> 
> Witam !
> Czy macie jakiś dobrych parkieciazy godnych polecenia
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> pan Kasprzyk, gdzieś zza Dobczyc jest, robił u nas 2 lata temu - parkiecik miodzio i cenowo było całkiem nieźle. Podawałam namiary - gdzieś na liście są - ale gdybyś nie mógł znaleźć to postaram się odszukać w papierach.


Przeszukałem ale nie znalazłem.Proszę więc o namiar.Nie musi być na już bo termin nie goni.Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.
Waldi

----------


## redpradnik

Moze i sa ok okna Kosim ale ceny maja kosmos 25000 zł mi wycenili w drewnie na taka sama kwote a inni w plastiku 16-18 tys

----------


## madd

> biała lista 
> 
> wykonawca stanu surowego, polecny juz tutaj na forum - ja tylko potwierdzam *S. Madeja* tel. 606838128 (ściany równiutkie, stropy solidne, kominy proste, pracownicy OK, doradzą i nie wydziwiają)  
> 
> OKNA... firmy *PAGEN* drugi raz też bym je wybrał - solidne, wzorowy kontakt i dbałość o klijenta, cena/jakość 5+ polecam - tel. 691311001
> 
> cdn.


Podniose p. Madeję, a co - należy mu się! U nas  robił tylko fundamenty, ale perfekcyjnie.

Co do stolarza - bo wiele osób pyta - będę polecać p. Domanskiego (696703424). Robi wszystko, poza tym zajmuje się również renowacją antyków

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> as  robił tylko fundamenty, ale perfekcyjnie.
> 
> Co do stolarza - bo wiele osób pyta - będę polecać p. Domanskiego (696703424). Robi wszystko, poza tym zajmuje się również renowacją antyków


Potwierdzam, że p. Domański jest stolarzem, który żadnej pracy się nie boi  :smile: 
u nas robił blaty, schody, obudowę wanny, niektóre mebelki - jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał Mymyk_KSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał waldi08
> 
> ...


Podaje namiary na *parkieciarza*: p. *Kasprzyk, tel. 606 760 374.*
Współpracuje z "pakietami Jarząbek" i parkiet krajowy bierze od nich - mają sklep na Zakopiańskiej, zaraz za salonem Audi.

----------


## Kirk

Po przebrnięciu przez ten wątek (trochę zajęło), dodam coś od siebie.

*Czarna lista*
Firma Cel-Bud z Nowych Żukowic, ponoć też w Mikołajowicach coś mają - generalnie okolice Tarnowa, nazwisko *Strojny*. Otrzymałem od wujka (ech rodzina...), namiary na ww. człowieka w sprawie drewna na więźbę dachową. Po telefonie gość zjawił się u mnie w ciągu godziny i wziął potrzebne wymiary i zaliczkę 300 zł. Szybkość tego pana spadła gdy przyszedł czas odbioru, kilka razy zwodził, że już wyjeżdżają i tak jechali do mnie kilka dni (może auta zapomnieli) dystans 30 km. W skrócie; drewno miało być zaimpregnowane, a nie było, na dodatek mokre (nie padało), najdłuższe elementy popękane, sporo nierównych fragmentów, cieśle też nie byli zachwyceni, ale stwierdzili, że ujdzie (cóż mieli powiedzieć, inaczej robota by im przepadła). Pan Strojny łaskawie 300 zł. opuścił za brak impregnacji, którą częsciowo robiłem już na murach przez co nie jest zrobiona dokładnie do końca. Po przykrych rozmowach Pan Strojny powiedział, że jak mi się nie podoba to może drewno zabrać, a wiedział, że już jest założone bo "przypadkiem" przejeżdżał. Tak czy inaczej odradzam interesy z tym człowiekiem, a skruchy ani przeprosin nie było...  :wink: 

*Biała lista*
Instalacje elektryczne - *Ampex Dariusz Macheta* - 600 064 220. Również okolice Tarnowa. Bardzo konkretna dwuosobowa ekipa, szczerze polecam.

Dekarz - *Leszek Pancerz* - 507 974 122 - bardzo porządnie wykonany dach z blachodachówki oraz rynny, również polecam.

----------


## waldi08

> Napisał waldi08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mymyk_KSK
> 
> ...


Wielkie dzięki.Pozdrawiam Świątecznie :smile:

----------


## knapciu

Hej!
Szukam kogos sprawdzonego do wykonania ogrodzenia. Siatke ocynk, slupki juz mam. Dzialka jest na polnocy Krakowa, za Zielonkami. Czy mozecie podeslac mi namiary na sprawdzona ekipe? Kiedys odzywali sie do mnie juz Mathiasso i mk1 - jezeli macie jeszcze jakies namiary to rowniez podeslijcie!

Poszukuje rowniez kogos, kto bedzie w stanie polozyc mi kostke na tarasie - material juz mam.

Dziekuje!
Przemek

----------


## Marepel

> nie mogę znaleźć na liście kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych, czy jest ktoś zadowolony cena/jakość i mógłby polecić z czystym sumieniem??


ja ma z tego zakładu i jestem zadowolona 
http://www.uslugi-stolarskie.com/index.htm

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Do Bardzo Białej Listy (po raz kolejny w tym wątku) dopisuję firmę Pana Wojciecha Gabora - tel. 502-635-858.
Robił u mnie docieplenie dachu oraz regipsy - żadnych problemów, słowny, terminowy.
Jakość zrobionych ścianek została oceniona przez ekipę kładącą mi obecnie flizy, jako bardzo wysoka.

Pozdrawiam - jankos.

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Na Bardzo Białą Listę wpisuję firmę "Kominy i kominki" www.kominyikominki.pl 
Wrażenia jakie wyniosłem od początku do końca współpracy są w 100% pozytywne!
Kontakt na bieżąco bez żadnych problemów, wszystko zrobione w terminie, czyściutko - jednym słowem SUPER!
Kiedy zauważyłem (przed montażem), że kamienna obudowa kominka nie jest wyszlifowana jak należy, jeszcze w tym samym dniu została ściągnięta ekipa która robiła mój portal aby usunąć wszystkie niedoróbki.
Polecam wszystkim.

Pozdrawiam - jankos

----------


## Blutka

Na białą listę mam świetną ekipę od ogrodzeń - namiarami służę na priv.

Oprócz tego bardzo przyjemną ekipę od dachów i poddaszy posiadam. Robią też wykończeniówkę, ale tego ocenić jeszcze nie mogę. Namiary też na priv, bo zwyczajnie nie mam teraz jak do telefonu podejść i spisać numeru. Może później jeszcze wrzucę.  :smile: 

Dobrze spisał się też kominkarz polecany tutaj kilka stron temu - pan Mirek -  501691537 - szybko i dobre ceny.

----------


## amiazga

> Na białą listę mam świetną ekipę od ogrodzeń - namiarami służę na priv.


To ja bym prosił, jeśli można...  :Smile:

----------


## krzydlug

Witam

Biała lista

Geodeta- GEOMETRA Piotr Skawiński, ul. Śląska 20/1,
(012) 634-38-30

Stan surowy - od piwnic do dachu.
Polecana już firma Janusza Kozyry. Szybko, sprawnie, ściany murowane +betonowe w piwnicach proste, stropy solidne, schody ok. Kominy ładnie obmurowane klinkierem. Solidny dach. Ekipa składa się z górali z okolic Rabki, Poręby, Niedźwiedzia. Budują w okolicach Krakowa.
Tel. p. Janusz Kozyra 608417029

Okna - Firma MAKROS z Gdowa. Zamawiałem okna Oknoplastu Kraków. Cena lepsza niż u polecanych przedstawicieli w Krakowie. Transport gratis. Bardzo dobra (własna) ekipa montażowa. Tel. (012)251-48-77

Skład budowlany - bezproblemowo Nowy Dom Juniora w Michałowicach - dobre ceny na ceramikę i styrodur. B. dobre ceny na kominy Schiedla. Dostawy w terminie na telefon. Pan Marcin Irzyk 600472431.
Również bezproblemowo (terminy płatności, uzgodnienia odnośnie dostaw) - skład Luskar w Michałowicach - dobre ceny stali

Dachówka +okna dachowe+blacha+ folia+rynny - Trapez-Carbo ul. Zakopiańska 56, p. Paweł Zając 607212124, dobry kontakt, wszystko ok

----------


## aguka

Miałam problemy z wykonawcą, brygadą murarzy. Ja mówiłam im , że coś jest nie tak, a w odpowiedzi słyszałam - "tak ma być". Poradzono mi abym skorzystała z pomocy P. Marcina, który sprawdza czy ekipa dobrze wykonuje pracę. Zupełnie inaczej gdy fachowiec zwróci uwagę. Ekipa poprawiła się z dnia na dzień po jego wizycie. Poradził mi m.in. również jak zamontować stolarkę okienną. Znajomym załatwił okna na cały dom w dobrej cenie i sprawdzał tynki, bo ekipa była kiepska. Wynegocjował 800zł upustu za źle wykonaną pracę. Za wizytę wzioł 300zł. Teraz żałuję tylko, że nie spotkałam go przed wyborem projektu. Otworzył mi oczy jak wiele rzeczy można było zrobić lepiej lub taniej. Polecam.

----------


## aguka

Zapomniałam  :smile:  telefon do p. Marcina:606426178

----------


## Erol 1

*BIAŁA LISTA*
Firma MOLTECH 
- tynki gipsowe
- tynki cementowo-wapienne
U mnie robili tynki gipsowe.
Ekipa bardzo dokładna, słowna, punktualna. Pracują ciężko i efekty są widoczne. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wszystko czysto, bez nerwów, przeklinania - jestem mile zaskoczony. 500 mkw zrobili mi w 4 dni.
Właściciel - Andrzej Moląg tel. 604816362.
Z pełną odpowiedzialnością mogę polecić.

----------


## Gregor22

Jesli ktos potrzebuje szybko i tanio sporządzić świadectwo energetyczne to mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić p Pawła Sadko nr 501 320 512.
 A co do czarnej listy to wstawiłbym tam sklep Panelux z Wieliczki i firme Cembet

----------


## asterix38

*BIAŁA  LISTA*
 Pana Sławek z ekipą z firmy IWENT.
Zrobil sprawnie i bez dyskusji poprawki i szybko.Jeżeli ktoś będzie miał ochotę to podaję numer 500 040 907

----------


## Savik

> *BIAŁA  LISTA*
>  Pana Sławek z ekipą z firmy IWENT.
> Zrobil sprawnie i bez dyskusji poprawki i szybko.Jeżeli ktoś będzie miał ochotę to podaję numer 500 040 907


A co zrobił - jeśli to nie tajemnica ?  :wink:

----------


## pam

Jak widać to przede wszystkim dobre wrażenie.   :big grin:

----------


## kris7419

Mam ochotę - bez dyskusji i poprawek    :Lol:

----------


## aguleczka

Biała 

balustrady kute Stanisław Wrona  Gdów  POLECAM!!!! 

tynki  gipsowe  elewcja  Cieply dom Wojciech Ruśniak  Zelczyna

----------


## aguleczka

BIała 

Wszelkie prace wykończeniowe  Marcin Radecki  polecam   nie usłyszysz że czegoś  się nie da zrobić pomyśli i  zawsze znajdzie rozwiązanie  ja jestem zadowolona z jego usług telefony   jak potrzeba  wyślę na  prv .

----------


## aguleczka

BIała 

Wszelkie prace wykończeniowe  Marcin Radecki  polecam   nie usłyszysz że czegoś  się nie da zrobić pomyśli i  zawsze znajdzie rozwiązanie  ja jestem zadowolona z jego usług telefony   jak potrzeba  wyślę na  prv .

----------


## amiazga

> Biała 
> 
> balustrady kute Stanisław Wrona  Gdów  POLECAM!!!! 
> 
> tynki  gipsowe  elewcja  Cieply dom Wojciech Ruśniak  Zelczyna


Mogę prosić o namiary na pana od balustrad?

----------


## dashmag

Czy mogę dostać namiary na pana Marcina Radeckiego??

----------


## aguleczka

Jesli  chodzi o Wrone  to namiary podam w linku do jego strony 

http://www.swrona.prv.pl/

Jesli chodzi o Radeckiego podałam na prv  telefon

----------


## dashmag

Dziękuje serdeczne Anuleczko

----------


## oola

*biała lista*

wylewki maszynowe, polecany już p.Marek z BetMix, 501 651 600

----------


## oola

*biała lista*

wod-kan-gaz-co, podłogówka, płaszcz wodny
polecany wcześniej p.Marcin Kafel 501 252 202

p.Marcin wprawdzie jest trochę zakręcony i nie mówi zbyt dużo, ale za to w ekipie jest p.Michał, który świetnie doradza, tłumaczy i mysli perspektywicznie i mówi, że jeśli coś zrobimy tak, to potem nie da się juz tego i tego

----------


## aguleczka

> *biała lista*
> 
> wylewki maszynowe, polecany już p.Marek z BetMix, 501 651 600


 dopisuje sie  do  tego postu rewelacja !!!! wszystko  idealnie  gładziutkie   dokładnie zrobione  w ciagu dwuch  dni  zrobiony cały domek z balkonami .

----------


## JuzPrawieKoniec

Witam. Zaczne moze od tego, ze juz prawie koniec uff. Kupilismy z mezem (niestety kredyt) maly niemaly domek tuz przed proszowicami. Niestety w cholere roboty jak sie okazalo . W podziekowaniu forumowiczom dolanczam liste moich refleksji na temat ludzi, ktorzy w wiekszosci z Waszego polecenia wykonywali prace i u mnie! 

Biała lista: 

-Pan Marek, który robił wylewki chyba u niejednej osoby sprawdzil sie i u nas. Na pytanie czy nie lepiej dac "samopoziomujaca" odpowiedzial - to dla dzieci!  501 651 600  z czystym sumieniem moge polecic. 

-Plytki w kuchni i łazience + garaż firma eurostone www.eurostone-posadzki.pl - akurat z polecenia mojej kolezanki. Nie sa tani, ale dosc szybko im zeszlo, podobno najstarsza firma w Krakowie. 

-Schody i stolarka Pan Leon z Kalwarii. Jedyny minus to baaaardzo długie terminy, ale schod debowy 130 zł! Polecam jesli komus sie nie spieszy  

-Gładź i malowanie Pan Marcin  792 327 436  polecony przez byla juz niestety sasiadke. We dwóch 260 m gładzi gipsowej położyli w cztery dni, nie nabrudzili (zauwazylam ze to glowny problem naszych fachowcow), pomalowali i nie moge sie przyczepic, no moze ze na rachunek czekam juz tydzien :/ miejmy nadzieje, ze sie poprawia. 

-Kominek Pan Jan z Myslenic, tel mam do jego syna Krzysztofa  604 797 920 . Doradzil w sprawie rozprowadzenia nawiewow po domu i wykonal moze nie expresowo, ale widac ze dokladnie. Typowy robotnik z Austrii hihi, znalazlam go na slupie ogloszeniowym! 

Czarna Lista: 
-Tynki - niestety stracilam do nich nr tel., byl to Pan Maichal, niestety w ostatni dzien ich pracy...zginal mi tel! Zenada, bezczelnosc, rece opadaja. Wzieli kase i nie skonczyli, musialam prosic ojca na szybkiego zeby podgonic. Pan Michal lat okolo 40, bialy samochod dostawczy i pochodzi z olkusza wiec UWAZAJCIE! 

Czekamy na meble kuchenne, maja byc do dwoch tygodni, wiec wtedy cos napewno jeszcze skrobne. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Blutka

A ten Pan Marcin od gładzi to ile za metr gładzi brał?  :smile:

----------


## magdarak

Witam,

Chciałabym dodać na białą listę naszą ekipę od stanu surowego: 
firma Eskabud z Bochni http://www.eskabud.pl/ (bardzo dobra współpraca, wszystko w terminie, zgodnie z kosztorysem, niezależny kierownik budowy nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń).



pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## aguleczka

> A ten Pan Marcin od gładzi to ile za metr gładzi brał?


  on robił mi  całą wykończeniówkę  wsio  więc  wiesz  zawsze to troszkę inaczej się liczy niz np   przy kładzeniu  gładzi tylko samej  :smile:    trzeba dzwonić do niego i pytać   zaprosic na wycenę .

----------


## architektka40

*Czarna Lista*
BoMar2, Zakopiańska 56
Dobrze Wam radzę lepiej unikać tej firmy, szkoda stresu i nerwów, personel jest nieprzeszkolony, wprowadzają w błąd, magazyn 30 km od siedziby, na towar czeka się miesiącami, itd. itd, poprostu ręce opadają.

----------


## Anoleiz

hmm... 1 post i od razu że czarna lista...
a może więcej szczegółów?

----------


## artg

Pan Robert z ekipą ładnie wykonał gładź i pomalował, wcześniej robili mi tynki i ocieplenie domu a sąsiadowi remont generalny, sprzątają po sobie - polecam
namiary-666948892 lub (12) 3736275

----------


## jagolak

biała lista

z czystym sumieniem polecam tynkarzo-wylewkarza Stanisława Mecha tel 787-153-080

Jednocześnie bardzo proszę o namiar do kogoś od ogrodzeń....

----------


## polski00012

_Biała lista pan Andrzej Moskała Wykonał u mnie całą budowe od samego poczatku (oprucz tynki wewnetrzne która robiła inna ekipa i znalazła sie na czarnej liście) Pan Andrzej potrafi doradzic podpowiedziec załatwic materiały taniej (zna wiele skladow budowlanych gdzie ma duze rabaty) 
Szczerze polecam 
kontakt : Andrzej Moskała 606 154 815
[email protected]
Zapraszam do mojej galerii wykoaną przez p.Andrzeja_

----------


## orko

Biała lista:
Dachy - Pan Bryła: 608241612 
Elektryk - Pan Adamiec 666504099
Szybko tanio i solidnie

 :big grin:

----------


## asterix38

> Napisał asterix38
> 
> *BIAŁA  LISTA*
>  Pana Sławek z ekipą z firmy IWENT.
> Zrobil sprawnie i bez dyskusji poprawki i szybko.Jeżeli ktoś będzie miał ochotę to podaję numer 500 040 907
> 
> 
> A co zrobił - jeśli to nie tajemnica ?


Żadna tajemnica. Poprawki po poprzednich budowalńcach (belki podokienne tarasowe, belki nadproża - podniesienie lub obniżenie, ścianki działowe.

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

*Brukarz*, pan Rysiu z ekipą: *503 950 092* .
Solidny i sympatyczny, współpracuje z polecanym tu już kilkakrotnie *koparkowym*, 
p. Mariuszem: *602 340 594*  :smile:

----------


## anetik

szukam kierbuda z białej listy i nie mogę się doszukać.... ?? macie kogoś godnego polecenia? kraków pd zach

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja mam, ale mieszka w Krynicy i dojeżdża mniej więcej 1 w miesiącu oraz na wezwanie, ale nie zgodził się na publiczne podanie tel. ponieważ jest to jego nr prywatny, nie służbowy. Mogę więc podać na priv  :smile:

----------


## Szymon_J

Firma Mikulski z ul. Portowej - czarna lista za podejscie do klienta.
Przed weekendem zamowilem studnie drenarska, przyjechala, za transport 15km zaplacilem 50zl (przyjechal jakis citroen berlingo z rura na dachu).
W czasie weekendu okazalo sie, ze jednak nie jestem w stanie jej uzyc bo nie uda sie zrobic wykopu, zadzwonilem w poniedzialek czy moge oddac - moge oddac. Zadzwonilem w srode zeby potwierdzic date dostarczenia do nich i slysze, ze jednak rury juz nie moge oddac.
Argumentacja: jak to chce oddac Pan rure, my ta rure Panu wieziemy, Pan zaraz chce ja oddac i co my z tego mamy? Prosze pomyslec ile kosztowal transport, przeciez my na tym stracimy.

Napewno straca - ale klienta, co najmniej w mojej osobie.

----------


## Renia77

Witam
Szukam dobrej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza licze na waszą pomoc  :smile:  Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## pam

To ja się też podpytam - gdzie po płytki i wyposażenie łazienek (wanna, baterie itp). Fajnie jakby nie były najdroższe w europie  :big grin:

----------


## Erol 1

> Witam
> Szukam dobrej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza licze na waszą pomoc Pozdrawiam


U mnie właśnie ocieplają i idzie im to sprawnie. Robią też konstrukcje i ścianki g-k. Możesz zadzwonić i zapytać o terminy. 
Namiary na pana Artka tel. 513 077688. Możesz powołać się na Rafała.
pzdr

----------


## magdax1978

U mnie i mojej rodziny wykonczyl juz w sumie 4 lazienki plus inne prace (regipsy, gladzie, elektryka, hydraulika).
Bardzo solidny, mily, pracowity, profesjonalny fachowiec.
www.flizomaniak.prv.pl
P.Tomek 607 979 490

----------


## jagolak

> Na białą listę mam świetną ekipę od ogrodzeń - namiarami służę na priv.


bardzo proszę o dokładniejszy namiar, 

ja ze swojej strony polecam Pana Leszka Kulmę od przyłącza wody tel.504-260-089....

----------


## malgos2

Renia, wiekszego awatara juz sobie nie moglas zrobic?   :Wink2:

----------


## gegus37

Mam kierownika budowy godnego polecenia - jest troche zapracowany ale można sie zapytać - wiadomośc na priv

----------


## Sloneczko

*magdax1978*, przepraszam za OUT, ale nie mam zaufania do kogoś, ktoś loguje się ha forum tylko po to, by kogoś polecić.

Jest to twój 1 wpis i wygląda to tak, jakbyś była owym panem Tomkiem   :Roll:

----------


## Anoleiz

mało, że nie mamy zaufania, 
to jeszcze odruch tępienia się włącza, jak się widzi takie kryptoreklamy... 
a feee...  :smile: )

----------


## tkrz

Bardzo proszę o namiary do kogoś kto solidnie i terminowo wykonuje meble kuchenne na zamówienie.

----------


## Sloneczko

http://www.zumi.pl/301491,Studio_Meb...kow,firma.html

Jestem im to winna  :smile:  Zrobili mi na miejscu profesjonalny projekt, wybraliśmy fronty, ale wycena okazała się dla nas za wysoka. Zbiegła się z promocją na kuchnie w IKEA...

----------


## amiazga

Czy mógłby ktoś mi polecić wykonawcę do cokołu z płytek klinkierowych?

----------


## awgk

Potrzebuję elektryka do rozprowadzenia instalacji, z białej listy rzecz jasna :smile: będę wdzięczna za jakieś podpowiedzi.

----------


## amiazga

> Bardzo proszę o namiary do kogoś kto solidnie i terminowo wykonuje meble kuchenne na zamówienie.


Ja mogę wstępnie polecić mojego wykonawcę; wstępnie bo u mnie jeszcze nie zrobił, tzn. on już jest gotowy, ale ja przesuwam terminy... A mogę polecić, bo wziąłem go po obejrzeniu tego co zrobił u moich znajomych i było OK. U mnie na razie przeszedłem etap projektu (miałem kilka wersji, po różnych zmianach koncepcji, ale cierpliwie dostosowywał) i zamówienia, realizacja czeka, jak wyżej pisałem.
W pełni będę mógł go polecić pewnie za jakiś miesiąc, jak już u mnie zainstaluje wszystko - oprócz mebli przez niego wziąłem też sprzęty do kuchni (kuchenka, mikrofala, zlew, piekarnik, lodówka) - sumaryczna cena porównywalna do znalezionych na Internecie (głównie dzięki b. dobrej cenie na lodówkę) i również w następnym etapie będę brał szafę do przedpokoju, szafkę na buty, itp.
Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany, to kontakt mogę wysłać na priv, chociaż tak jak pisałem, z własnego doświadczenia jeszcze go w pełni nie sprawdziłem...

----------


## Blutka

*amiazga* - a dużo drożej wychodzi, niż np. IKEA?

----------


## aguleczka

Ja  wczoraj odebrałam moją kuchnię zdjęcia  w mojej galeri  chłopak robił mi kuchnię szafę  i meble w kotłowni zamówiłam jeszcze  szafę do sypialni i  takie tam  :smile:   nie jest  drogi mnie się podoba wykonanie  :smile:    P. Piotr  501-520-925

----------


## amiazga

> *amiazga* - a dużo drożej wychodzi, niż np. IKEA?


Nie wiem, ile wychodzi w Ikea, bo nie sprawdzałem - jakoś mam uprzedzenie do tego sklepu (w przeciwieństwie do mojej żony  :smile: ). Panowie od kuchni wyliczyli mi na 12 tys. za komplet mebli z frontami fornirowanymi, w sumie meble na długości po ścianach 8,2m, w tym szuflady narożne i dużo szuflad Blum'a (chyba tak to się pisze - chodzi o to, że się w pełni wysuwają i same się domykają bez trzaskania).

----------


## Blutka

> Napisał Blutka
> 
> *amiazga* - a dużo drożej wychodzi, niż np. IKEA?
> 
> 
> Nie wiem, ile wychodzi w Ikea, bo nie sprawdzałem - jakoś mam uprzedzenie do tego sklepu (w przeciwieństwie do mojej żony ). Panowie od kuchni wyliczyli mi na 12 tys. za komplet mebli z frontami fornirowanymi, w sumie meble na długości po ścianach 8,2m, w tym szuflady narożne i dużo szuflad Blum'a (chyba tak to się pisze - chodzi o to, że się w pełni wysuwają i same się domykają bez trzaskania).


A duża kuchnia? To sobie ze swoją porównam zgrubsza.  :smile:

----------


## amiazga

> A duża kuchnia? To sobie ze swoją porównam zgrubsza.


Kuchnię mam około 16,5 m2.

----------


## Sloneczko

Proszę, nie ciągnijcie już pogaduszek, to nie miejsce na nie   :oops:

----------


## Blutka

> Proszę, nie ciągnijcie już pogaduszek, to nie miejsce na nie


Nie są to pogaduszki, ale uściślanie cech wykonawcy (cena jest sprawą dość istotną  :wink: ).

*Amiazga* - dzięki.

Nie polecam firmy KlimaKom - lista, powiedzmy, szara, bo w końcu u mnie nie robili, ale podejście do klienta bardzo mi się nie podobało. W siedzibie-biurze na Klimeckiego pan był opryskliwy i nerwowy, ale uznałam najpierw, że może ma zły dzień. Potem nieco narzucał wizję kominka (wiedział lepiej, co mi się bardziej podoba  :wink: ), ale masakra nastąpiła przy cenach (b. wysokie) i szczegółach. O ile rozumiem, że firma może montować tylko kominki określonej firmy, o tyle narzucanie zakupu wkładu u nich po cenie 500 zł. wyższej, niż rynkowa i mówienie, że jak u nich nie kupię, to nie zamontują - jest tragicznie głupie. 

Inna sprawa - Pan twierdzi, że wykona wszystko, a jak sugeruję cegły, to on mówi, że on się z tym babrać nie będzie i niech będzie okładzina ceglana taka a taka (efekt zupełnie inny), etc. - generalnie foch nad fochy, sam wiem lepiej, co Pani chce.  :wink: 

Kominek zrobił mi w końcu o 1/3 taniej, niż KlimaKom, wspomniany wyżej pan Mirek.  :smile:

----------


## Savik

> Przyłacza wodne oraz kanalizacyjne Jurgała Tomasz 692-032-482 .Wszystko rewelacynie cięzka robota uzbrojenie 6 działek w wode i kanalizację .Cena najtańsza .Godny polecenia


Czy możesz powiedzieć skąd jest ten człowiek? Czy ewentualnie ktos może polecić kogos od przyłączy?

----------


## Savik

> Jesli chodzi o Radeckiego podałam na prv  telefon


Aguleczka,
mogę prosić o namiar na tego Pana?

----------


## gegus37

potrzeboje namiar na kogoś kto zrobilby mi przyłącz wody do budynku - uczciwego i nie drogiego - długość przyłącza 8 mb , wykop 1m w piasku - ciekawe ile to będzie kosztować (jeden "mafiozo" krzyknał sobie 3 tyś. gdzie materiały policzyłem w sklepie za 350 zl . Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał podobny przyłącz i ciekaw jestem ile zapłacił

----------


## daat

> potrzeboje namiar na kogoś kto zrobilby mi przyłącz wody do budynku - uczciwego i nie drogiego - długość przyłącza 8 mb , wykop 1m w piasku - ciekawe ile to będzie kosztować (jeden "mafiozo" krzyknał sobie 3 tyś. gdzie materiały policzyłem w sklepie za 350 zl . Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał podobny przyłącz i ciekaw jestem ile zapłacił


Polecam Pana Tomasza, tel. 692 032 482. Ja zapłaciłem 3 tys. za ok. 25 mb łacznie z przewiertem pod drogą asfaltową.

----------


## gegus37

Właśnie p. Tomaz powiedział mi 3 tyś. (8mb) argument ...."bo taka jest cena" - a może ogoś innego ! - robota jeden dzień, inne koszty po mojej stronie

----------


## pam

> Właśnie p. Tomaz powiedział mi 3 tyś. (8mb) argument ...."bo taka jest cena" - a może ogoś innego ! - robota jeden dzień, inne koszty po mojej stronie


To zapytaj p. Marka, zobaczymy co powie: 502 33 18 25. Okolice Wieliczki, ale może działa taż dalej.

----------


## pan r

Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domu od fundamentów po dach (sierpień,wrzesień)w Krakowie.Proszę o namiary  [email protected]

----------


## Sloneczko

Że spytam nieśmiało: ile stron z tego wątku przeczytałeś?

----------


## aguleczka

W  tym jest żecz że  nikomu  nie chce się wertowac  stronek od samego początku by coś znależć  :smile:

----------


## situla

Bardzo proszę o namiar na solidnego wykonawcę tynków cem-wap. Polecany tutaj Pan Żmuda ma niestety dalekie terminy. Był tu polecany pan Robert Pilch. Jeśli ktoś ma to bardzo proszę o telefon do niego.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Savik

> Bardzo proszę o namiar na solidnego wykonawcę tynków cem-wap. Polecany tutaj Pan Żmuda ma niestety dalekie terminy. Był tu polecany pan Robert Pilch. Jeśli ktoś ma to bardzo proszę o telefon do niego.
> Pozdrawiam


Ja Ci mogę polecić moich - Piotr Śliwa +48783094608.

----------


## anetik

DO BIAŁEJ LISTY zapisuję skład STC w Skawinie, super obsługa!! Dowożą wszystko na czas, mozna robic zwroty. Obsługa komunikatywna i pomocna. Jak na razie jestem zadowolona.

----------


## pan r

> Że spytam nieśmiało: ile stron z tego wątku przeczytałeś?



Oj wydaje mi się <Słoneczko> Twój blask gaśnie!Wyraźnie napisałem że potrzebuję ekipy do stanu surowego zamkniętego a ,nie do fundamentów osobno,ścian osobno ,dachu osobno.Większość postów jest o takiej tematyce ,pozostałe to reklamy.A tak poza tym kto ty jesteś  aby prawić morały.Forum jest po to żeby pisać (spróbuj coś wyszukać w tej śmiesznej wyszukiwarce,2000-3ooo tyś. stron do przejrzenia)  :sad:

----------


## pan r

Przeglądnąłem parę Twoich postów i odnoszę wrażenie, że tobie też nie bardzo chce się czytać!

----------


## Sloneczko

Ohżeszty, "gadzie"  :wink:  Właśnie podałam Ci namiary, które wklejałam w tym wątku parokrotnie, ale po powyższym wpisie, skasowałam.

Szukaj sobie sam  :tongue:  Poza tym, nie wiem czy jesteś ich wart ("morały"...)

----------


## madd

Halny idzie czy co??

pan r - zadzwon do Stanislawa Madei
wykonawca stanu surowego, polecny juz tutaj na forum - ja tylko potwierdzam S. Madeja tel. 606838128 (ściany równiutkie, stropy solidne, kominy proste, pracownicy OK, doradzą i nie wydziwiają)

----------


## pan r

Słoneczko - podobno prawdziwa cnota krytyki się nie boi!
Madd wielkie dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Słoneczko - podobno prawdziwa cnota krytyki się nie boi!


"Moja" ekipa nie lubi zadziornych i _wszystkowiedzących_ inwestorów.

Dziękuję, *Madd*  :wink:

----------


## stuk

Macie jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę do tynkowania elewacji (tynk typu baranek)? Samo tynkowanie, bo budynek jest ocieplony.

----------


## dashmag

Gdzie kupowaliście parkiety w Krakowie i okolicach??
Czy tam gdzie kupowaliście parkiety, wybraliście również układanie, czy mieliście kogoś innego do układania??
Jakie są ceny  ułożenia parkietu w Krakowie, chodzi mi o ułożenie nowej podłogi w mieszkaniu nowo oddanym.??

----------


## amiazga

> Gdzie kupowaliście parkiety w Krakowie i okolicach??
> Czy tam gdzie kupowaliście parkiety, wybraliście również układanie, czy mieliście kogoś innego do układania??
> Jakie są ceny  ułożenia parkietu w Krakowie, chodzi mi o ułożenie nowej podłogi w mieszkaniu nowo oddanym.??


Ja brałem razem z układaniem u ghost24 z tego forum - właśnie dzisiaj zaczęli układać  :smile:  Ceny materiału wyszły lepsze w porównaniu do sklepów w Krakowie i porywnywalne z cenami ze sklepów z podkarpackiego (stamtąd pochodzę, więc też pytałem). Ceny układania w Krakowie (wg ofert które miałem), z wliczeniem chemii (kleje, lakiery), kształtują się w okolicach 85 - 115 zł / m2 za parkiet surowy (czyli w tej cenie jest przygotowanie podłoża, klejenie, cyklinowanie i lakierowanie) i w okolicach 40 - 60 zł za parkiet gotowy typu finishparkiet (czyli za przygotowanie podłoża i klejenie).

----------


## dashmag

amiazga dzięki za odpowiedź.
I jaka podłogę wybrałeś??

----------


## oola

> Bardzo proszę o namiar na solidnego wykonawcę tynków cem-wap. Polecany tutaj Pan Żmuda ma niestety dalekie terminy. Był tu polecany pan Robert Pilch. Jeśli ktoś ma to bardzo proszę o telefon do niego.
> Pozdrawiam


ja mogę polecic mojego wykonawcę. robią głównie gipsowe, ale u mnie robili cem-wap i wyszły pięknie.
Paweł Kozyra 505 090 404

----------


## bm_mi

Kto poelci sprawdzoną, solidną ekipę do instalacji:
wod-kan, co + gaz (byłoby dobrze żeby też elektr. ale niekoniecznie).
pozdrawiam...

----------


## oola

> Kto poelci sprawdzoną, solidną ekipę do instalacji:
> wod-kan, co + gaz (byłoby dobrze żeby też elektr. ale niekoniecznie).
> pozdrawiam...


polecam moją ekipę p.Marcin Kafel 501 252 202

----------


## bm_mi

> Napisał bm_mi
> 
> Kto poelci sprawdzoną, solidną ekipę do instalacji:
> wod-kan, co + gaz (byłoby dobrze żeby też elektr. ale niekoniecznie).
> pozdrawiam...
> 
> 
> polecam moją ekipę p.Marcin Kafel 501 252 202


a jak kształtują się cenowo?
czy już u Ciebie oola skończyli? jak ocenisz w skali 1-10  :smile: 
pozdrawiam!

----------


## BetkaWi

*Savik* i *oola* możecie mi napisać ile wam wzięli za tynki cementowo-wap? Cena z materiałem czy bez? 

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## amiazga

> amiazga dzięki za odpowiedź.
> I jaka podłogę wybrałeś??


Do pokojów z podłogówką mam parkiet dwuwarstwowy ParatDos dąb i ParatDos doussie, a do tych bez podłogówki mam parkiet dębowy 16 mm grubości, żeby był równy poziom - bo parkiet ParatDos ma 13 mm, a miałem około 2 mm różnicy w poziomach.

----------


## dada_krk

Korzystalem ostatnio i polecam minikoparke do ogrodu i rownania ziemi  (moze przejechac po kostce) pan *Klimkowski tel 503 437 909*. Jest z Biezanowa ale jest mobilny i moze dojechac w dowolne miejsce (dojazd 50zl) + 50 zl za godzine pracy.

pzdr
dada_krk

----------


## Blutka

CZARNA LISTA

Firma http://www.drew-plast.com - zamawiałam u nich drzwi zewnętrzne. 
Kręcenie, brak szacunku do klienta, nieterminowość. Drzwi miały być po czterech tygodniach - są po ośmiu, dzisiaj doczekałam się (prawie) montażu. Prawie, bo ponoć są w drodze - mieli być o 9. rano, mąż ciągle na nich czeka (jest prawie 12.). Co tydzień przekładali montaż, kręcąc, kombinując, etc. Dzisiaj nie doczekałam się jeszcze przeprosin za spóźnienie, chociaż dzwonię do nich co chwila, daję do zrozumienia, że urlop męża, który w obecnej sytuacji będzie konieczny, kosztuje, że przesunięcie terminu prac też jest kłopotem. Ani słowa przeprosin - tylko wykręty i kombinowanie.

Już się boję, jak te drzwi zamontują. w każdym razie - odradzam z całego serca, jeśli ktoś lubi być traktowany poważnie. Dramat.

----------


## Sloneczko

Należy Ci się upust cenowy. Spróbuj powalczyć, nawet z pomocą FK: http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl/ , gdybyście sami nie dali rady.
Powinni dostać po nosie!

----------


## monia i marek

*BIAŁA LISTA: 

DACH okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):*
polecany kilkakrotnie na forum *Janusz Kozyra* - Tel. 608 417 029 

Wykonywali dach - sprawnie, solidnie, baaardzo dokładnie. Firma posiada właśny, nowoczesny sprzęt pomocny w wykonaniu prac. Ekipa miłych, sympatycznych i pracowitych chłopaków. Cena bardzo przystępna i uzgodniona na początku nie uległa zwiększeniu po zakończeniu, prace przebiegają w sympatycznej atmosferze, a panowie chętnie doradzają w kwestiach budzących wątpliwości. Nie stanowiło problemu rozładowanie materiałów przywożonych na budowę, ewentualnie zakup drobiazgów, których w danym momencie zabrakło. 
*Zdecydowanie biała lista!!!*
Wiem, że Pan Janusz wykonuje również *stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia* i z przyjemnoscią skorzystam z dalszych usług Jego firmy, bo przewinęło się u nas już sporo ekip, ale żadna nie była tak dobra jak ta.

----------


## ngel

Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo* Państwa Lenartowiczów (Węgrzce Wielkie k. Niepołomic)? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## Kotvitz

Czy znać ktoś dobrego (sprawdzonego) wykonawcę kompleksowego (do stanu pod klucz), który działa w okolicach Wieliczki ?

----------


## monia i marek

> Czy znać ktoś dobrego (sprawdzonego) wykonawcę kompleksowego (do stanu pod klucz), który działa w okolicach Wieliczki ?


wspominany przeze mnie pan Janusz Kozyra  :Wink2:

----------


## dendryt

A czy ktoś miał doświadczenia z firmą Krzysztofa Wajdy?

----------


## Pikusie

Czy ktoś zna dobrego wykonawcę schodów samonośnych drewniano-metalowych? 
Czy ktoś korzystał z usług Pana Wróblewskiego (zachwalanego na forum, ale jako wykonawcę parapetów), czy robił komus takie schody lub może jakies nowe namiary.
Z góry dziekuję

----------


## amiazga

> Czy ktoś zna dobrego wykonawcę schodów samonośnych drewniano-metalowych? 
> Czy ktoś korzystał z usług Pana Wróblewskiego (zachwalanego na forum, ale jako wykonawcę parapetów), czy robił komus takie schody lub może jakies nowe namiary.
> Z góry dziekuję


U mnie schody robiła firma z Podkarpackiego - http://www.janusz-kazak.xt.pl/, z tym że były to schody na betonie. Schody b. ładnie wyglądają, chociaż trochę mi zakurzyli salon i klatkę schodową (szlifowaniem)   :Mad:  Nie wiem też, czy będą mieli czas, bo chciałem, żeby mi jeszcze zrobili podbitkę, to mówili, że na razie nie dadzą rady...

----------


## Savik

> *Savik* i *oola* możecie mi napisać ile wam wzięli za tynki cementowo-wap? Cena z materiałem czy bez? 
> 
> Z góry dziękuję!


Za samą robociznę 12 pln/m2.

----------


## Savik

Nie wiem czy to pytanie jest właściwe w tym temacie, ale co tam, w końcu to tez jakis wykonawca  :smile: 
Potrzebuję namiary na jakiegoś architekta wnętrz, który ze mnie nie zedrze ostatnich spodni  :wink:  Potrzebuję zrobić projeky łazienek i salonu.
Dzięki za wszystkie namiary.

----------


## gegus37

> Napisał pati25
> 
> Przyłacza wodne oraz kanalizacyjne Jurgała Tomasz 692-032-482 .Wszystko rewelacynie cięzka robota uzbrojenie 6 działek w wode i kanalizację .Cena najtańsza .Godny polecenia
> 
> 
> Czy możesz powiedzieć skąd jest ten człowiek? Czy ewentualnie ktos może polecić kogos od przyłączy?


czy najtańsze to bym .... polemizował 
moje przyłącze P.Tomasz wycenił (8mb) na 3 tyś - bo takie są ceny !!!?
u innego uzgodniłem 1,3 tyś - i tak uważam że drogo - z tego materiał 400 zł - wszyscy krzyczą że materiał drogi a to nie prawda !

----------


## waldi08

> Napisał dashmag
> 
> amiazga dzięki za odpowiedź.
> I jaka podłogę wybrałeś??
> 
> 
> Do pokojów z podłogówką mam parkiet dwuwarstwowy ParatDos dąb i ParatDos doussie, a do tych bez podłogówki mam parkiet dębowy 16 mm grubości, żeby był równy poziom - bo parkiet ParatDos ma 13 mm, a miałem około 2 mm różnicy w poziomach.


I jak "wyszedł" pakiet dębowy? Jeśli lakierowny to proszę o podaie kosztu m2.Pozdrawiam

----------


## bm_mi

> Napisał Savik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pati25
> 
> ...


ja płaciłem 50zł/mb już z materiałem. (przyłącze wodne)

----------


## amiazga

> Napisał amiazga
> 
> Do pokojów z podłogówką mam parkiet dwuwarstwowy ParatDos dąb i ParatDos doussie, a do tych bez podłogówki mam parkiet dębowy 16 mm grubości, żeby był równy poziom - bo parkiet ParatDos ma 13 mm, a miałem około 2 mm różnicy w poziomach.
> 
> 
> I jak "wyszedł" pakiet dębowy? Jeśli lakierowny to proszę o podaie kosztu m2.Pozdrawiam


Parkiet dębowy gotowy (dwuwarstwówka lakierowana Paratdos Natur) mam już położony, tylko bez listw bocznych - wygląda ok, chociaż zweryfikuje to jeszcze żona   :cool:  Koszt m2 to około 180 zł (nie wliczając listw). Parkiet dębowy lity klasa Markant mam położony, ale nie polakierowany, więc na razie jeszcze "nie wygląda" - koszt m2 na gotowo ma być około 200 zł.

----------


## Sloneczko

Proszę Was, takie pytania i odpowiedzi można sobie uskuteczniać na privie. 
Nie rozmydlajcie tematu Białych i Czarnych list.

Dziękuję.

----------


## langerob25

Zdecydowanie Biała Lista: geodeta Artur tel 506464699
Po raz kolejny korzystając z jego usług jestem pod wrażeniem jego pracy.Przygotowany do pracy,rzetelny i co najważniejsze terminowy.Ceny przystępne.

----------


## bazeusz

witam,
chcialbym przestrzec Panstwa przed fachowcem z Krakowa (Krzysztof Szuszkiewicz), ktory poza tym, ze mozna z Nim milo pogawedzic to do roboty sie nie przyklada, nie wiem czy to z braku checi czy umiejetnosci, ale mysle, ze kazdego po trochu, ceny z sufitu (a przynajmniej z gornej polki)(plytki - 45 pln/m2, malowanie - 12 pln/m2, przeniesienie punktu elektrycznego/wodnego - 70 pln/szt, burzenie sciany - 120 pln/m2 + wynoszenie gruzu - 60 pln/m2, szlifowanie plytek - 80 pln/mb itd.). Stosunek jakosc/cena - tragedia. Jesli ktos sie nie orientuje w temacie (jak ja) to kaplica. Facet z polecenia niby i wydawalo sie, ze zna sie na rzeczy, niestety efekt koncowy mierny. Podejscie na zasadzie "tego nie bedzie widac", "inaczej sie tego nie da", "z tym za duzo roboty" itd. Zwrocisz uwage - obraza. Brak katow prostych, gubione piony, poziomy, nierowna fuga, postrzepione plytki, otwory w plytkach zero precyzji, katowniki aluminiowe ciete (lamane wrecz) cegami, rurki na grzejnik wyprowadzone pod roznymi katami (mniej wiecej tak \/ zamiast ||), rewizja pod wanne przyklejona na klej. Okazalo sie, ze otwor przelewowy nie byl podpiety! Musialem plytke stluc mlotkiem. Mialy byc niby ekstra narzedzia, a byla jedynie najprostsza maszynka do ciecia plytek. Oprocz lazienki bylo jeszcze troche wyburzania i gipsowania, i tutaj to samo, nierownosci i brak katow prostych, wystajace profile itd. Nie bede sie rozpisywal bo za duzo by tego bylo. Zapraszam do obejrzenia zdjec w galerii ( http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/a/34002.html ) .  Generalnie ODRADZAM TEGO PANA. Nigdy wiecej. Strata nerwow, materialu i pieniedzy.

Zdjecia http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/a/34002.html

pozdrawiam,
Piotr Bazan

----------


## Piotr_M

Zastanawiam się nad alarmem - jeżeli ktoś może to proszę o podpowiedzi co do ew. wykonawców.

----------


## langerob25

> Zastanawiam się nad alarmem - jeżeli ktoś może to proszę o podpowiedzi co do ew. wykonawców.


http://www.sekretalarm.pl/1457.html

----------


## naramowicze

Paweł Goś 501356044, u nas w mieszkaniu Satel w jego wykonaniu działa już 10 lat, to samo w domu u naszych znajomych, w dużym mieszkaniu u innych znajomych, w biurze,etc. wszyscy zadowoleni, ponadto naprawdę sprząta, a nawet zamiata ładnie po sobie.

----------


## Zenmenek

Witam, czy ktoś zna opinię nt. firmy budowlanej z Jasienicy, nazywa się Bud-Mar.
Szefem jest p.Mariusz Kutka.

----------


## franzkru

> DO BIAŁEJ LISTY zapisuję skład STC w Skawinie, super obsługa!! Dowożą wszystko na czas, mozna robic zwroty. Obsługa komunikatywna i pomocna. Jak na razie jestem zadowolona.


STC 2 (Skawina Tyniecka 1)jeśli chodzi o jasność  :smile: 
Ja u nich kupowałem większość materiałów na budowę. Ceny i obsługa bardzo fajna.

----------


## Erol 1

> Halny idzie czy co??
> 
> pan r - zadzwon do Stanislawa Madei
> wykonawca stanu surowego, polecny juz tutaj na forum - ja tylko potwierdzam S. Madeja tel. 606838128 (ściany równiutkie, stropy solidne, kominy proste, pracownicy OK, doradzą i nie wydziwiają)


pan r
Madeje to wybij sobie z głowy. Do dzisiaj wspominam go z najgorszej strony i jeszcze nie wywiązał się z prac. Był najgorszym wykonawcą jak do tej pory na mojej budowie. Każda następna ekipa klnie na nich jak diabli.
Szkoda gadać co to za papracze.

----------


## gosia138

*APEL: NIE ZASMIECAJMY TEGO WATKU!!!*
Tutaj tylko wpisujemy namiary na ekipy ktore polecamy / nie polecamy + informacja dlaczego. Wtedy strona jest przejrzysta i latwo w niej cos odnalezc. 

Dzial ogloszen "poszukuje firmy" - jest gdzie indziej. Pytanie "Co / Kogo polecacie" tez jest zbednym pytaniem - wystarczy przegladnac caly watek i ma sie jasnosc kogo polecamy a kogo nie.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Gosiu*, najgorsze tutaj są dyskusje nie na temat, więc nie spierałabym się o pytania n/t wykonawców godnych polecenia.
Gdy ktoś o takiego zapyta, najczęściej ktoś inny podaje namiary, a przecież wykonawcy się zmieniają i wciąż dochodzą nowi. W sumie jest to ułatwienie, prawda?

----------


## jagolak

z czystym sumieniem polecam firmę Kowalbud u mnie robili ocieplenie poddasza i ocieplenie budynku- bardzo dokładni, rzetelni i naprawdę ok cenowo tel.510-804-034

----------


## olasosenko

Ja bardzo polecam firmę budowlaną FHU FABER ze Skawiny!!!! 

Budują mi dom w Krakowie, bratu już wybudowali i są naprawdę solidni! tak zwanej fuszery u nich nie znajdziecie!! Właściciel czuwa nad wszystkim!

Wpisuję firmę FHU Faber na śnieżno - BIAŁĄ listę!!!

Namiary: tel. 509944888

----------


## Kirk

Do białej listy dopisuję firmę *Inter-Gaz z Tarnowa* w zakresie wewnętrznych instalacji CO, wody i gazu. Fachowo, terminowo i sprawnie, polecam.

----------


## orko

Bardzo biała lista:
Elektryka - Adamiec: 666504099
Woda - Bogdan Wnęk: 601085526
Gaz - Aqua - Janicki: 603630261

----------


## Savik

> z czystym sumieniem polecam firmę Kowalbud u mnie robili ocieplenie poddasza i ocieplenie budynku- bardzo dokładni, rzetelni i naprawdę ok cenowo tel.510-804-034


Witaj, czy możesz podać ile brali z m2 ocieplenia z zewnątrz?

----------


## mychol12

Robili tynki cementowo wapienne oraz wylewki recznie  :smile: 
Kładli płyki i wszelkie ozdoby z karongips wymysły  mojej zony tel 508447274

----------


## jagolak

na białą listę dodaje super malarza Krzyśka tel.507-603-434

----------


## mikaja07

Dopisuje do białej listy:
tynki gipsowe szybko i bardzo ładnie,gładziutko 606-300-852
wylewki 691-418-499   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

BIAŁA LISTA:

*Dachy* - Franek Wrona *513 067 338*

i dla przypomnienia, *budowa* (kompleksowa) - Krzysztof Romanek *887 872 413* http://www.romanek.abc.pl/

Uczciwi i dokładni, można ich zostawić na budowie bez opieki!

----------


## malgos2

Zapraszamy na malopolska czarna liste. Tu latwiej znalezc. http://forum.muratordom.pl/malopolsk...t65420-900.htm

----------


## BOHO

to dlaczego płaciłeś ?

----------


## McŁoś

Zastanawiam się tylko jak można było pozwolić gościowi na taką dewastację ... przecież nie zrobił tego w 1 dzień  ???
Po pierwszym dniu powinien wyleciec na pysk !!!

----------


## diummi

> Witajcie,
> 
> 
> *Dodajemy zdecydowanie na białą listę* ekipę brukarzy. - *P. Krzysiek 507174 213* 
> 
> 
> Chłopaki których, żeśmy znaleźli chętnie podjeli robotę i nie dość, że super doradzili w sprawie spadków, korytek itp, załatwili kostkę taniej niż na składach no i dobrze położyli kostkę to na dodatek zrobili to nie drogo a pożądnie.
> 
> Ekipa młoda, uprzejma i co żadko się spotyka sprzątali po sobie. 
> ...


Ja także mogę ich polecić. Właśnie niedawno położyli u nas kostkę. Jesteśmy zadowoleni. Miła, konkretna ekipa.

----------


## BOHO

> Zastanawiam się tylko jak można było pozwolić gościowi na taką dewastację ... przecież nie zrobił tego w 1 dzień  ???
> Po pierwszym dniu powinien wyleciec na pysk !!!


i jeszcze dostał kasę ! ! !

----------


## bazeusz

CZARNA LISTA Krzysztof Szuszkiewicz Krakow

szczegoly
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...418324#3418324

----------


## jacek57

gzzzz

----------


## szczepek

*BIAŁA LISTA*
Nie pamiętam, juz kto mi ich polecił, ale trafiłem na dobrych brukarzy., zdjęcia za parę dni zamieszczę,

Zrobili u mnie 350 m2 kostki, mało rozmowni lekko, ale kostka ułożona prawidłowo, trzeba ich pilnować i zwracać uwagę ale słuchają, próbują na koniec podbijać cenę, ale tylko próbują  :Smile: , wiec ogólnie mogę ich polecić
Majster to Piotr Pyryt 889459617 

Można powołać się na mnie (szczepek).

----------


## kozien

zaczynam budowę w Michałowicach pod Krakowem i poszukuję dobrej koparki oraz geodety. Co poradzicie?

----------


## jacek57

gzzz

----------


## Sloneczko

> zaczynam budowę w Michałowicach pod Krakowem i poszukuję dobrej koparki oraz geodety. Co poradzicie?


Koparkowy *Mariusz* z Prus, wspominany tu już kilkakrotnie: *602 340 594*

Współpracuje też z brukarzami, przywiezie Ci wszystko co trzeba, ale czy ma czas? Tego nie wiem.

Geodeta, *Andrzej Poseł: 604 616 196*

----------


## kozien

dziekuje za inf. będe dzwonił  :smile:

----------


## kawika

*BIAŁA LISTA*
*Wituszyńsk*i - geodezja, projekty - Nowy Sącz, bardzo mili, z dnia na dzień przyjęli moje zlecenie na wytyczenie budynku przed samymi świętami (inny geodeta spratolił) POLECAM

*Jędrzejczyk* - biuro projektowe - można nanosić poprawki , miło  i bezproblemowo

*CZARNA LISTA*
Firma remontowo-Budowlana *Józef Gągola* - mury wykonane ok, ale to człowiek konfliktowy, ciągle żądający wyższej ceny, dach - MASAKRA - Nowy Sącz i okolice

----------


## naramowicze

koparkowy Jan Bednarczyk 663596479, solidny i uczciwy, cenowo też był najkorzystniejszy,super biała lista, jest chyba z Żerkowic, ale u nas kopał w Naramie i za dojazd nie doliczał.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> *BIAŁA LISTA*
> Nie pamiętam, juz kto mi ich polecił,ale trafiłem na dobrych brukarzy


]

no ja przecież  :smile:  to moja ekipa  :smile:

----------


## Zbyszek Zuch

BIAŁA LISTA 

Fachowcy z okolic Myślenic, wykonują instalacje elektryczne, alarmowe, bardzo polecam, niedrodzy a solidni i rzetelni, doradzą jak wykonać instalacje optymalnie żeby nie przepłacić, polecam z czystym sumieniem 

nr tel. 728 103 545

----------


## bm_mi

Okna!

Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?

gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.

pozdrawiam !   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> BIAŁA LISTA 
> 
> Fachowcy z okolic Myślenic, wykonują instalacje elektryczne, alarmowe, bardzo polecam,...


Hmm, wygląda mi to na autoreklamę   :Roll:  Masz tylko 2 wpisy, w tym 1 z reklamą.

----------


## Blutka

> Okna!
> Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
> jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?
> gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.
> pozdrawiam !


Ja kupowałam bezpośrednio w Oknoplaście, w głównej siedzibie pod Krakowem. Nie wiem, czy jest najtaniej, ale było szybko i sprawnie. A okna jak okna, nie znam się, chyba ok.  :wink:

----------


## bąbeluś

> Okna!
> 
> Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
> jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?
> 
> gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.
> 
> pozdrawiam !  :D


Ja mam okna platinum, kupowane na al Pokoju przy polmozbycie, ekipa montażowa rewelacja bez żadnych zastrzeżeń w jeden dzień uwineli się z 23 oknami. Polecam zresztą nie tylko ja.

----------


## bm_mi

> Witam Wszystkich, 
> 
> Czarna Lista - definitywnie 
> 
> http://www.dacholand.pl/ Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach. 
> 
> 1) - ze mną Pani pogrywała sobie równo: dzwonie - pytam są cegły "xyz" kl.15 - tak są proszę przyjechać- zwalnia sie z pracy jade do banku po zaliczkę przyjeżdżam do składu. Pani przeprasza i mówi że dopiero mają być (!) Proszę zadzwonić za 2 dni.
> 2) Podejście drugie: telefon są cegły "xyz" KL.15? Tak już są proszę przyjechać. Znowu zwalniam się z pracy - jadę do składu - i zgadnijcie co... tym razem cegły są ale tylko KL10.  
> W moim przypadku było to tylko "dwóch razy sztuka"
> ...


przypadkiem trafiłem na ten stary post  :smile: 
ale zgadzam się w 100%

drogo i nie-profesjonalnie

----------


## Condor1

Wielkie dzięki, że ktoś wpadł na taki pomysł i napisał kilka gorzkich słów na tą pseudo firmę!!!

Ja z racji wygody i bliskość firmy na zamówienie drzwi wejściowych DRE Solid 00, i od tego momentu zaczął się horror!!!

Na wstępie byłem mocno zaskoczony, że przedpłata wynosiła 100%, ale w wyniku dużego zmęczenia po powrocie późno w nocy grzecznie wyłożyłem kasę za drzwi wybrane z katalogu. Pracuję w poligrafii więc mogę śmiało potwierdzić, że papier i dobre zdjęcie odda wszystko co ma wpłynąć na podświadomość odbiorcy.
Pan, który sprzedawał w oddziale na azorach nie żadnych szczegółów technicznych, ale słysząc o firmie DRE nie miałem większych obaw o stosowność montażu właśnie tego modelu.

Po wpłacie kazano czekać mi na drzwi ponad 4 tygodnie! nikt nie raczył mnie powiadomić o dokładnej dacie dostawy, więc sam zadzwoniłem dowiedzieć się co jest grane. Po wykonanym telefonie okazało się, dostawa będzie za dwa dni. Proszę czekać do godziny 17:00 powiedział pan! Jak się później okazało nikt w wyznaczonym dniu się nie pojawił, a kontaktu informacyjnego ze strony Panel Pol niestety nie było :sad: 
W związku z tym zaraz następnego dnia kolejny telefon, i tu zdziwienie pracownika, i tłumaczenie że zaraz dowie się co było przyczyną i oddzwoni. 
Nie oddzwonił!! Po kolejnym moim telefonie wyznaczono termin na dzień następny. Żona czekała, i czekała aż w końcu pojawił się jakiś starszy Pan, który nie był w stanie wynieść drzwi na górę!!!

Kolejnym problemem był serwis montażowy, i tu znowu kilkudniowa przepychanka i oczekiwanie jak na zbawienie żeby ktoś przyjechał. Trwało to kilka dni, aż tu nagle zawitali Panowie monterzy w dżinsach i koszuli, prawie jak dyrektorzy i zabrali się do prac.

Po powrocie to co zobaczyłem wołało o pomstę do nieba. Pracy nie skończyli, ale gorsze było to że w sumie na dwóch metrach kwadratowych znalazłem 13 uszkodzeń, które dotyczyły drzwi, framug, klamki, rozety, itp (dla zainteresowanych mam zdjęcia, które wykorzystam dalej w celu przedstawienia sprawy Rzecznikowi Praw Konsumenta, i do sądu)! Najgorsze jest to, że zniknęły mi oryginalne zamki!
Jak tylko to zobaczyłem złapałem za telefon i dzwonię, tylko gdzie jak wszystkie telefony przejęły rolę studni głębinowej,l z której nie było odpowiedzi!!

Na drugi dzień od rana kilka telefonów do firmy, serwisantów i oczywiście głupkowate tłumaczenia bez pokrycia. Zabroniłem przyjazdu tym paprochom, ale niestety jak to zwykle bywa zaraz byłe Święta i wszystko wyglądało paskudnie! Siłą rzeczy zmuszony byłem zaprosić ponownie tych wysokiej klasy fachowców (pojawili się znowu za kilka dni)!. Pan tłumaczył, że te wszystkie wady się poukrywa i nie ma się czym martwić. No tak, przecież to nie on wydał 1700 PLN!!!
Znowu w swoim roboczym ubraniu z niedzieli zabrał się do prac i po kilku godzinach mordęgi zakończył ten montaż. Część rzeczy zgubił, ale większość została>>>

Jakakolwiek forma reklamacji nie ma racji byto, gość który siedzi na alejach to straszny cwaniak, i nie ma z nim sensu polemizować. Trzeba to załatwić  prawnie i koniec!!!

Reasumując od momentu przed dostawą do zakończenia instalacji minęło 3 tygodnie. Wykonaliśmy z żoną setki telefonów, kosztowało nas to wiele nerwów, a na wejściu zamontowane ma drzwi, które ważą dobre 40 kg, na zawiasach przystosowanych na drzwiczki wewnętrzne. Co chwilę opadają, a na regulację ze strony Panel Pol nie ma co liczyć. Próbowałem to zrobić po po tygodniu nie zamykał mi się zamek górny. 

Kilkanaście telefonów, olewka  totalna. Pseudo serwisant umawiał się 4 dni z rzędu zmuszając nas do codziennego wyczekiwania i tak się nie pojawił. 
PRZED NIMI TEŻ PRZESTRZEGAM. JEST TO FIRMA ZEWNĘTRZNA WYNAJMOWANA PRZEZ PANEL POL NA UMOWĘ ZLECENIE. ICH FIRMA MIEŚCI SIĘ NA ULICY KALWARYJSKIEJ. PAPROCHY, NIE ZNAJĄCY SIĘ NA RZECZY!!!!.

Przepraszam jeżeli kogoś urażę, ale PanelPol to firma, której należy jak najszybciej się pozbyć, żeby nie robiła w konia kolejnych ludzi. Ja obiecałem sobie, że nie popuszczę i będę szukał rozwiązania na wielu płaszczyznach. Jeżeli ktoś czuje się również oszukany proszę o informację zwrotną, możemy połączyć swoje siły!!

P.S. Myślałem że popularny program "Usterka" to nie jest prawda, aż nie natrafiłem na PanelPol.

----------


## bm_mi

Biała lista:

MaGaT, na ul. Zbrojarzy w Krakowie

kontakt super
ceny za okna bardzo niskie

nie było również problemów, żeby wymienić okna na inny typ (miałem bez nawiewników, a zdecydowałem się w już w trakcie zakładania okien na okna z nawiewnikami).
przywieźli nowe, zabrali stare, zero problemów

----------


## Piotr_M

> Biała lista:
> 
> MaGaT, na ul. Zbrojarzy w Krakowie
> 
> kontakt super
> ceny za okna bardzo niskie
> 
> nie było również problemów, żeby wymienić okna na inny typ (miałem bez nawiewników, a zdecydowałem się w już w trakcie zakładania okien na okna z nawiewnikami).
> przywieźli nowe, zabrali stare, zero problemów



O jakie okna chodzi? dachowe czy ścienne - jeśli ścienne to jakiej firmy?

----------


## bm_mi

> Napisał bm_mi
> 
> Biała lista:
> 
> MaGaT, na ul. Zbrojarzy w Krakowie
> 
> kontakt super
> ceny za okna bardzo niskie
> 
> ...


dachowe dachowe, rzeczywiście nie napisałem :smile: 
okna dachowe Fakro

----------


## bąbeluś

> Witam. Zaczne moze od tego, ze juz prawie koniec uff. Kupilismy z mezem (niestety kredyt) maly niemaly domek tuz przed proszowicami. Niestety w cholere roboty jak sie okazalo . W podziekowaniu forumowiczom dolanczam liste moich refleksji na temat ludzi, ktorzy w wiekszosci z Waszego polecenia wykonywali prace i u mnie! 
> 
> Biała lista: 
> 
> -Pan Marek, który robił wylewki chyba u niejednej osoby sprawdzil sie i u nas. Na pytanie czy nie lepiej dac "samopoziomujaca" odpowiedzial - to dla dzieci!  501 651 600  z czystym sumieniem moge polecic. 
> 
> -Plytki w kuchni i łazience + garaż firma eurostone www.eurostone-posadzki.pl - akurat z polecenia mojej kolezanki. Nie sa tani, ale dosc szybko im zeszlo, podobno najstarsza firma w Krakowie. 
> 
> -Schody i stolarka Pan Leon z Kalwarii. Jedyny minus to baaaardzo długie terminy, ale schod debowy 130 zł! Polecam jesli komus sie nie spieszy  
> ...





Czy można prosić o namiar na pana Leona z Kalwari

----------


## bm_mi

czy jest ktoś na forum, 
komu wykonywał instalacje elektryczne p. Krzysztof Barket?

----------


## kozien

może ktoś napisze coś odnośnie składów budowlanych w Michałowicach? Może jest jakiś w którym warto a może jest taki od którego należy się trzymać z daleka?

----------


## rzufik1

> może ktoś napisze coś odnośnie składów budowlanych w Michałowicach? Może jest jakiś w którym warto a może jest taki od którego należy się trzymać z daleka?


co do składów korzystałem i korzystam z LUSKAR1 ( pytaj o Pawła Dziadowicza) bez problemów i zawsze na czas a nawet majstry jak cos  potrzebują  jadą  i biorą  a ja  w piatek mam fakturkę  mailem :smile:  
Interwencyjnie Nowy Dom Juniora  bo tu na piechote mam :smile: 
 a  pytałeś  jeszcze  o koparkowego....   ja ciągle korzystam z jednego porządny człowiek a i łyżka ci domu nie uszkodzi :smile:   Jacek  608 277 913 z Woli Wiecławskiej.
Geodeta .. szybko i rozsadnie  to Wojtek Janiga...  tel gdzies  znikła.. ale  biuro  ma  naprzeciwko przystanku autobusowego  przy światłach .

----------


## szober

> Chcialem ostrzec przez firma wod-kan, zajmuje sie wykonywaniem przylaczy wody, montazem szamb (mozliwe, ze zajmuja sie tez innymi sprawami, ja na tych 2 poprzestalem). Firma to: Studziżba Władysław Zakład Instalacji Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych i CO, tel. 501-472-807, ul. Myslenicka (Panorama firm podaje ulice Wyslouchow z numerem stacjonarnym).


Ja też nie mogę powiedzieć nic dobrego - zwodzenie i nieterminowość.

----------


## kozien

> Napisał Szymon_J
> 
> Chcialem ostrzec przez firma wod-kan, zajmuje sie wykonywaniem przylaczy wody, montazem szamb (mozliwe, ze zajmuja sie tez innymi sprawami, ja na tych 2 poprzestalem). Firma to: Studziżba Władysław Zakład Instalacji Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych i CO, tel. 501-472-807, ul. Myslenicka (Panorama firm podaje ulice Wyslouchow z numerem stacjonarnym).
> 
> 
> Ja też nie mogę powiedzieć nic dobrego - zwodzenie i nieterminowość.


dzięki

----------


## lbryndal

*Czarna lista
*
nie wiem czy było, ale kolega budował z nimi i porażka

Przedsiębiorstwo Budowlane AGBUD
*szczególnie uważać na Aleksandra Gruszkę*

a tu kolegi strona ich "wychwalająca"

http://www.agbud.w8w.pl/

----------


## asterix38

> może ktoś napisze coś odnośnie składów budowlanych w Michałowicach? Może jest jakiś w którym warto a może jest taki od którego należy się trzymać z daleka?


Luskar1 ten w Zielonkach i Michałowicach są drodzy, tańszy jest Dom Juniora natomiast rozważ Bud met  obok Tesco.

----------


## rzufik1

Asterix... budmet tak.. zwlaszcza mariusz :wink:  ale powiem  ci  ze nie prawda  ze luskar  jest  drogi...systemy  kominowe  duzo taniej  niz  budmet....  poroterm tez  :smile: 
ale fakt bloczki  juz  nie :smile:  styrodur..
trzeba dzwonic  i  pytac :smile: 
tak najlepiej :smile:

----------


## admos

Czy ktoś zna firmę Krisbud, pan Krzysztof Woźniak z Grabówek?
Mam od nich ofertę, ale wydają się trochę drodzy (przy 50mb ogrodzenia i 200m2 kostki):
- Fundament pod ogrodzenie: 150zł/mb robocizna za wykop, betonowanie + cena za piasek,cement, zbrojenie
- Za montaż ogrodzenia prefabrykowanego 80zł/m2 słupków w rozwinięciu (192 zł/słupek 0,4x0,4x1,5) i 80zł/m2 murków, materiał po mojej stronie.
- Kostka: 120 zł/m2 kostki z podbudową, jeśli podbudowa jest wykonana to 40zł/m2 + oczywiście koszt kostki, krawężników
- Fundament pod bramę przesuwną 300zł
Jak widzicie te ceny?

----------


## pam

Ja miałem ofertę za 130 zl z podbudową i kostka w cenie - ale granitowa.

----------


## kielo

Może poleci ktoś dobrych i niedrogich chydraulików

----------


## S-i-R-o

Biała lista

*Ja polecam swojego kierownika budowy, polecony od znajomych.
 Pan Heniu człowiek konkret ... do dogadania.   tel. 505135748
*Ostatnio robiliśmy wylewki: pan Rafał tel. 502415402  Polecam !
*Okna drewniane z RenPol też mogę polecić.
*Tynki gipsowe maszynowe  Pan Nowak 600488082 jest z Olkusza ale robi też w Krakowie.
*Skład Budowlany w Dojazdowie Marfi2000

Czarna Lista 
Fuszermani gdzieś z okolic Bochni firma budowlana Robert Luz.

----------


## Blutka

Szukam firmy, która mi rynny założy.  :sad:  Ekipa mnie wystawiła właśnie, później o nich napiszę, bo liczę jeszcze, że chociaż spróbują się zrehabilitować - to, co mi wcześniej robili było bardzo dobre. :/ Ech...

----------


## gegus37

prosze o namiar na jakiegoś fachure od ogrodzenia tz. murek (wykop +beton w szalunku) i słupki - potrzebuje kogoś z tz. jajem i w normalnej cenie !

----------


## bm_mi

proszę o namiary na kogoś do wykonania schodów drewnianych ...
znalazłem w jakimś starym poście o Panu Leonie z Kalwarii, może ktoś ma do niego numer tel. ? (autor postu nie odpowiada)

----------


## Blutka

Ogrodzenia: pan Mariusz - robi siatkę z podmurówką i bez, koszmarnie się robota przeciąga, no ale jest zrobione nawet ok i niedrogo: tel. 606436995

Schody drewniane - terminy straszne, ale ceny ok: http://www.schodydrewniane.krakow.pl/

----------


## Sputer

Witam,

Rowniez prosze o jakiego fachowca do ogrodzen, ten sam problem z szalunkami.

Dzieki

----------


## redpradnik

Jaka kwota jest akceptowalna za zrobienie ogrodzenia? bez materiału?
Standard wykonania:
Słupki z teownika - spawane nakrętki do słupka lub słupki okrągłe z allegro
Wykop na 1,2 pod słupek zalany betonem
Murek szalowany wyrównana ziemia murek wysokosci 20 cm szerokosci 20 cm 

Pytam dlatego ze duzo takich murków zrobiłem po rodzinie i zastanawiam sie nad zalozeniem działalnosci czy kwota 50 zł dla Was była by akceptowalna? za 1 mb ogrodzenia?

----------


## Sputer

Witam,

Ja mysle, ze bylbym zainteresowany.

Potrzebuje zamienic ok 5-6 mb ogrodzenia plywajacego, na ogrodzenie postawione na fundamentach, dodatkowe zrobic maly drenaz wzdluz ogrodzenia.

Dalby Pan rade cos takiego wykonac?

----------


## Erol 1

*KOMINEK GRZEWCZY*  Biała lista.

Z kaflami lub bez.
pan. Jacek  Białko tel.604731880.
Kilka dni temu u mnie skończył i jestem bardzo zadowolony.
Profesjonalnie i szybko. Z pełnym doradztwem.

----------


## stachanczyk

Prześledziłem wątek od początku i stwierdzam że mało konkretów jest na temat fliziarzy.

Znalazłem.... BIAŁA LISTA

1. BRANDYS TELEFON 694192534

2. fliziarz, tynkarz - P. Jozek 695 399 530 - rewelacja!!!![/quote]

3. Fliziarz 889272186 pan Wiesław!!! Do tej pory przyjemnie patrzec na polozone przez niego płytkie tez bardzo polecam mialem juz kilku fliziarzy przez 2 lata a ten to byl najlepszy teraz moi znajomi korzystaja z jego uslug!!! Polecam kazdemu

4. Pan Ryszard tel.608-860-134

Czy oni na pewno są godni uwagi?

Czy tak mało jest dobrych fachowców  w tej dziedzinie ?

----------


## marekrakow

Może macie parkieciarza...

----------


## akb

Dotychczas forum muratora głównie czytałem, a dom mam już na wykończeniu, więc nie chciałbym aby to co napiszę, było potraktowane jako reklama (bo pierwszy post), po prostu warto polecać godnych zaufania wykonawców, bo z tymi bywa ciężko.
Biała Lista
Elektryk (plus ewentualnie inne instalacje jak alarm, domofon, internet) - pan Marek Kaczor, tel 602 429296
Schody drewniane - pan Mariusz Kotara, tel.  510-478-881, robi od ok 1,5 roku, więc ceny wciąż atrakcyjne (zresztą wprost mówi, że jak wyrobi sobie szerzej markę, to ceny podniesie  :big grin:  ), więc jak korzystać z jego usług to wkrótce   :smile:  
Chyba tyle, bo tak się dziwnie składa, że resztę wykonawców mieliśmy ze Śląska, lub byli oni bardzo "lokalni"  :smile:

----------


## Carlos1

Jestem właśnie na etapie budowy (mury już stoją) ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić moją (rodzinną) ekipę poleconą wcześniej nawiasem mówiąc przez kilka źródeł. 

BIAŁA LISTA

"M-R" Firma Budowlana , Kokotów (koło Wieliczki) tel.885 550 668 lub 887 481836
Firma wykonuje stany surowe (łącznie z dachem), dachy, remonty, elewacje i tynki tradycyjne.

Może powyższy tekst brzmi trochę jak reklama ale naprawdę warto ich zatrudnić.
Zdjęcia budowanego przez nich mojego domu w wątku o "Dogodnym"

Pozdrowienia. :wink:

----------


## majamp

> Napisał marro
> 
> 
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> Zbigniew Blak, 603 166 263 - instalacje elektryczne, odgromowe. Bardzo dobrze się z nim współpracowało i do wykonania nie mam zastrzeżeń.
> 
> 
> ...


To u nas też Pan Blak robił przyłacze- kolejny plus

----------


## Piotr_M

Wiem, że jest specjalny watek na forum dot. okien ale mocno męcze się z wyborem okien - byłem w kilku firmach polecanych na forum ale jakość obsługi w wiekszości z nich "powaliła mnie na kolana" - oczywiście in minus. Chodziło o informacje na temat ich produktów a miałem wrażenie, że mam zostawić zamówienie i o nic nie pytać. Niektórzy wręcz powtarzali "już Panu o tym mówiłem...".
Moje pytanie gdzie zamówić dobre okna i nie być potraktowany jak intruz.

PS. odwołanie sie do forum M czyli ujawnienie, że czyta się forum to prawie skazanie na wygnanie z punktu sprzedaży (w kilku przypadkach)

----------


## Blutka

*PiotrM* - a gdzie mają alergię na Muratora? Podziel się - pójdziemy się podrażnić.  :wink: 

Ja kupiłam okna Oknoplast w ich głównej siedzibie pod Krakowem, było w miarę ok.

----------


## Edyta M

Poszukuje solidnej firmy ktora zajmie sie budowa mojego domku od A-Z ( mam na mysli rowniez sprawy z zalatwianiem materialow budowlanych ) w Tarnowie ( woj. malopolskie )
Kochani jesli z czystym sumieniem mozecie kogos polecic bede bardzo wdzieczna .   :Lol:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Moje pytanie gdzie zamówić dobre okna i nie być potraktowany jak intruz.


W Oknoplanie, tam gdzie my  :smile: 

http://www.oknoplan.pl/

----------


## rzufik1

PiotrM .... idź do Urzedowskiego  :smile:    tego obok TrapezC  :smile:  tam jest rozsądny człowiek Krzysztof :smile: 

albo na stałą  wystawę  :smile:   i w Jezierskim  pani  Jola :smile: 

uczuleni  nie  są :smile:

----------


## MarioBross

Witam,

Kogo polecania do wykonania fundamentów.

----------


## naramowicze

Rzufik skąd taka znajomość personaliów w Urzędowskim, rok temu w Urzedowskim koło Trapez Carbo te same okna były 10 procent droższe NA DZIEŃ DOBRY niż na Wielickiej w Akordzie,!!!!!

----------


## waldi08

Witam !
Może znacie dobrego a taniego stolarza do zrobienia sypialni.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kielo

A konkretnie co do tej sypialni miało by być oprócz łóżka i z jakiego materiału to ma być drewno czy jakaś sklejka

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam !
> Może znacie dobrego a taniego stolarza do zrobienia sypialni.
> Pozdrawiam


Zajrzyj do tego sklepu: http://www.seart.pl/

Robią też meble (lite drewno) na podstawie rysunków i nie są drodzy  :smile:

----------


## seba555

Czarna lista 
Wiesław Lasoń 
mój remont to koszmar
zdjęcia do wglądu omijajcie tego pana z daleka on z trzebini ale robi też kraków i okolice uwaga naprawdę jego dzieło można podziwiać po kontakcie prywatnym teraz zaczeła się droga przez mękę

----------


## seba555

Czarna lista 
Wiesław Lasoń 
mój remont to koszmar
zdjęcia do wglądu omijajcie tego pana z daleka on z trzebini ale robi też kraków i okolice uwaga naprawdę jego dzieło można podziwiać po kontakcie prywatnym teraz zaczeła się droga przez mękę

----------


## rzufik1

> Rzufik skąd taka znajomość personaliów w Urzędowskim, rok temu w Urzedowskim koło Trapez Carbo te same okna były 10 procent droższe NA DZIEŃ DOBRY niż na Wielickiej w Akordzie,!!!!!



pracuje  tam :smile:  

to żart :smile:   ale  zwykle  jak z  kimś  rozmawiam lub załatwiam COŚ  to pamiętam imię i nazwisko...  jak  imie  mogę  tu  wpisać  to  nazwiska nie. Może  sobie  ktoś  nie  zyczyć.
Jeszcze co do  ceny to rok temu wiele  cen z Polski było znacznie  wyzszych  niż  teraz. zdecydowanie  wyższych :smile: 
ale  peszek  taki iż  teraz  import niestety  jest  dużo droższy.... a  marzy mi się  PC  (  chyba  marzyła)

----------


## poldek65

*CZARNA LISTA*

Firma M-BUD 5 Stanisław Czyżycki
Jasień Brzeski
ul. Sądecka

typowy scenariusz:
rozpoczęcie prac (brak podstawowych umiejętności) 
wzięcie pieniędzy na materiał (część do dzisiaj nie przywieziona)
wzięcie pieniędzy za część prac (obietnica szybkiego dokończenia) - po długich kłótniach - nie daje rachunku
nie odpowiada na telefon
słuch po nim zaginął

Nie  pozostaje nic innego jak pozwać cwaniaka.

----------


## situla

> Wiem, że jest specjalny watek na forum dot. okien ale mocno męcze się z wyborem okien - byłem w kilku firmach polecanych na forum ale jakość obsługi w wiekszości z nich "powaliła mnie na kolana" - oczywiście in minus. Chodziło o informacje na temat ich produktów a miałem wrażenie, że mam zostawić zamówienie i o nic nie pytać. Niektórzy wręcz powtarzali "już Panu o tym mówiłem...".
> Moje pytanie gdzie zamówić dobre okna i nie być potraktowany jak intruz.
> 
> PS. odwołanie sie do forum M czyli ujawnienie, że czyta się forum to prawie skazanie na wygnanie z punktu sprzedaży (w kilku przypadkach)


Ja polecam firmę Eco-dom z ul. Dietla. Zamawiałam u nich okna z roletami. Bardzo dobra współpraca. Pan wszystko dokładnie opisał. Jak narazie same plusy. Montaż okien mam 23 lipca więc wtedy wypowiem się więcej. Okna PCV z firmy Okno-Pol.

----------


## situla

Jako że jestem na etapie zamykania domu oknami, przewinęło się już kilka ekip, które na prawdę mogę polecić.
Zdecydowanie BIAłA LISTA:
firma Pana Jacka Armaty z okolic Krakowa, robili u mnie stan surowy bez dachu.
Firma rodzinna, robią bardzo dokładnie i sprawnie. Bardzo miły kontakt.
Polecany przez murarzy, dekarz pan Grzegorz Piwowar. 
Instalacje elektryczne, polecany na forum Pan Leszek Celer (namiar dostałam od Kierownika budowy, a polecał mi go też niezależnie hydraulik). Instalacja elektryczna wykonana solidnie i ekspresowo. Pan sporo doradził, widać że ma duże doświadczenie.
Kierownik Budowy Pani Alicja Dworak (poleciła mi ją koleżanka). Pani Alicja świetna kobieta, zjawia się po każdym ważnym etapie budowy, a nawet i częściej jak tylko mieliśmy jakieś wątpliwości.
Narazie nie mam na co narzekać, może jedynie to że trochę czekaliśmy na dekarzy, gdyż maja sporo innych terminów, ale warto było. W sumie mamy opóźnienie tygodniowe w stosunku do założonego planu, więc nie jest źle.

----------


## krzydlug

Do BIAŁEJ LISTY dodaję kolejnych moich wykonawców (w Michałowicach).

Tynki - polecany już p. Żmuda (722051874). Tynki cementowo-wapienne i gipsowe super wykonane. Wszystko zgodnie z wcześniejszymi uzgodnieniami i w terminie.

Instalacja elektryczna - polecany już na forum p. Ostafin (505220429). B. dobry kontakt. Instalacja wykonana solidnie.

----------


## iva_marti

Poszukjuję sprawdzonego stolarza do zrobienia kuchni. Dzisiaj dostałam jedną wycenę i nie mogłam uwierzyć w to co widzę  :wink:

----------


## kozien

gdzie kupowaliście tanio styrodur, dysperbit i inne potrzebne materiały izolacyjne do fundamentów?

----------


## polski00012

> Poszukjuję sprawdzonego stolarza do zrobienia kuchni. Dzisiaj dostałam jedną wycenę i nie mogłam uwierzyć w to co widzę


 A co zobaczyłaś  :big grin:

----------


## iva_marti

Zobaczyłam 30tyś bez blatów i wyposazenia wewnętrznego typu kosze cargo itp. Kuchnia 2,5mb zabudowa do sufitu (lakier biały) +3,3 mb zabudowa sam dół (fornir palisander).

----------


## Blutka

> Zobaczyłam 30tyś bez blatów i wyposazenia wewnętrznego typu kosze cargo itp. Kuchnia 2,5mb zabudowa do sufitu (lakier biały) +3,3 mb zabudowa sam dół (fornir palisander).


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
To chyba złotem powlekane.  :wink: 

Jak się mnie ktoś jeszcze spyta, czemu IKEA, to trzasnę.  :wink: 
Mnie kuchnia wyniosła (wg wyliczeń z ich programu) z AGD, dębowym blatem, szafkami z litego drewna i z AGD - 10 tys.  :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Poszukjuję sprawdzonego stolarza do zrobienia kuchni. Dzisiaj dostałam jedną wycenę i nie mogłam uwierzyć w to co widzę


Kiedyś byłam zachwycona (i nadal jestem) kuchnią York, której producentem jest firma rodzinna Arino House:





http://www.arino.pl/mj_stylizowane.php , 
(ale i Boston też jest ładny) i oczywiście wszystko z drewna.

Jeśli miałabyś tu zapłacić 30 tys., to przynajmniej wiedziałabyś za co  :smile: 

Z wiadomych powodów i u nas skończyło się na IKEI  :wink:

----------


## asterix38

> Zobaczyłam 30tyś bez blatów i wyposazenia wewnętrznego typu kosze cargo itp. Kuchnia 2,5mb zabudowa do sufitu (lakier biały) +3,3 mb zabudowa sam dół (fornir palisander).


Sprawdź w firmie Fornir w Prusach. My u nich mieliśmy meble do mieszkania i do domu też będziemy zamawiali.

----------


## asterix38

> Asterix... budmet tak.. zwlaszcza mariusz ale powiem  ci  ze nie prawda  ze luskar  jest  drogi...systemy  kominowe  duzo taniej  niz  budmet....  poroterm tez 
> ale fakt bloczki  juz  nie styrodur..
> trzeba dzwonic  i  pytac
> tak najlepiej


 Być może kryzys im zagląda w oczy. Ceny kominów ja negocjowałem bezpośrednio z przedstawicielem schiedla.

----------


## rzufik1

asterix...  teraz  podsumowałem  kominy  bo juz  wsio  zakupione....  wyszło za  całość  5325 zł.
1 od  samej  piwnicy  srednica  16  z wentylacja( piec )
1 z  parteru   srednica  20 z wentylacja ( kominek)
2  wentylacje

co do  długości.... moge  przekrój zamieścic :smile:   jeszcze  nie  mierzyłem.
jak  kupowałem  w  pażdzierniku  pierwsze  startowe  byli  najtańsi( luskar)
później  kontrolnie  sprawdzałem  i  też  wypadało bardzo  dobrze.

----------


## redpradnik

Skończyłem dzisiaj tynki gorąco polecam Pana Romana... polecił mi go budujacy dom okazał się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Robia tynki tradycyjne z piasku wapna cementu - 655 metrów zrobili w 1,5 tygodnia

Ugadałem się z nimi na kwote bez materiału sama robocizna - i teraz moge powiedziec że metr tynku robocizna z materiałem wyszedł mnie 20 zł - narożniki , piasek , folia , cement itp - Materiał załatwiałem sam

Dla porównania za tynki "z worka " - Baumita krzyczeli 26 zł. Jesli ktos ma ochote zapraszam na budowe zobaczyc jak dla mnie jest lux najlepsza ekipa jaka mialem

tel kont 691785338 


Okna - Oknoplast Kraków - zamowione w firmie TMT Wadowice tel kont 508010014 - byli tańsi niż dilerzy z Krakowa Oknoplastu.


Stan surowy - Marian Węgrzyn- 504121564

Brama Garażowa Hormann - firma RASTOR www.rastor.pl - tańsi niż Ci z Opolskiej i z Zakopianki .

----------


## HeyBobik

Cegła klinkierowa, elewacyjna.

Polecam Mikulska klinkier tel. 644-94-59

Najpierw sprawdzałem składy w okolicy Zabłocia. Ale u p.Mikulskiej dostałem najlepsze ceny, nie miałem kłopotów z transportem, zwrotami etc.
Ja jestem zadowolony.

----------


## ucieta_glowa1

Przepraszam że idę na łatwiznę i przyznam że nie dam rady przeczytac 17 stron postów, ale czy mogę otrzymac namiary na parkieciarza z Krakowa lub okolic? Żależy mi na czasie.....

----------


## HeyBobik

Ja to robię tak:
- wchodzę na stronę
- ctrl + F  i wpisuję "parkie"

Tym sposobem jesteś w stanie dosyć szybko przeglądnąć ten temat. 

Chociaż marzę o programie, który posklejałby te 17 stron w jeden potok tekstu. Czasem naprawdę brakuje czasu - a kojarzę, że gdzieś to widziałem.... i nic. 

gdzieś zapisałem taki namiar:
Józef Ryś 602-465.117
ale nie jestem pewien czy dobry

----------


## Sloneczko

*Ucieta_glowa1*, ostatnio bardzo sympatycznie reklamuje się w radiu VOX FM niejaki Kurdziel http://www.kurdziel.pl/ i widzę że jest na rynku ponad 30 lat. Może tam spróbuj zapytać?

----------


## Marepel

BIAŁA LISTA
Mi domek budował Pan Jan z Nowego Sącza. Ma ekipy od wszystkiego, osobno murarzy, elektryków, hydraulików, od więźby i dachów, fliziarzy, tynkarzy malarzy, parkieciarzy itd. 
Jak chcecie zobaczyć efekty to zapraszam do mojego dziennika. Zaczął budować dom pod koniec kwietnia 2009 a już w grudniu dom był pomalowany w środku. 
Pan strasznie zagoniony, nie ma za dużo czasu na dyskusje ale za to budowa idzie że hej.... tel 509606703

----------


## HeyBobik

Marepel,

A ceny Pan Jan ma dobre ?
Jak słyszę jak szeroki wachlarz usług jest w stanie wykonać - od razu kojarzy mi się to z wysokimi cenami. Ale może mam tylko złe doświadczenia...

----------


## ucieta_glowa1

> *Ucieta_glowa1*, ostatnio bardzo sympatycznie reklamuje się w radiu VOX FM niejaki Kurdziel http://www.kurdziel.pl/ i widzę że jest na rynku ponad 30 lat. Może tam spróbuj zapytać?


zapytam zapytam, ale to jest firma sprzedająca podłogi więc pewnie z góry mają z jakimś podwykonawcą umowe i nawzajem się polecają. A czy nie ma jakiejsc listy takich fachowców?
Przyznam, że jestem nowy na forum i zanim się w to wszysko wdrożę to zejdzie z 10 lat
 :smile:

----------


## ucieta_glowa1

> *Ucieta_glowa1*, ostatnio bardzo sympatycznie reklamuje się w radiu VOX FM niejaki Kurdziel http://www.kurdziel.pl/ i widzę że jest na rynku ponad 30 lat. Może tam spróbuj zapytać?


zapytam zapytam, ale to jest firma sprzedająca podłogi więc pewnie z góry mają z jakimś podwykonawcą umowe i nawzajem się polecają. A czy nie ma jakiejsc listy takich fachowców?
Przyznam, że jestem nowy na forum i zanim się w to wszysko wdrożę to zejdzie z 10 lat
 :smile:

----------


## Marepel

Ja byłam zadowolona. 
a nie żebym kokosy zarabiała, nawet niższe ceny niż w Krakowie. 
Np za m2 fliz 40 zł /za położenie/ 
Trudno mi powiedzieć ile bierze np za fundamenty czy tynki bo ja się dogadałam od totalnej całości, nawet z malowaniem.





> Marepel,
> 
> A ceny Pan Jan ma dobre ?
> Jak słyszę jak szeroki wachlarz usług jest w stanie wykonać - od razu kojarzy mi się to z wysokimi cenami. Ale może mam tylko złe doświadczenia...

----------


## angel__29

> Napisał Piotr_M
> 
> Wiem, że jest specjalny watek na forum dot. okien ale mocno męcze się z wyborem okien - byłem w kilku firmach polecanych na forum ale jakość obsługi w wiekszości z nich "powaliła mnie na kolana" - oczywiście in minus. Chodziło o informacje na temat ich produktów a miałem wrażenie, że mam zostawić zamówienie i o nic nie pytać. Niektórzy wręcz powtarzali "już Panu o tym mówiłem...".
> Moje pytanie gdzie zamówić dobre okna i nie być potraktowany jak intruz.
> 
> PS. odwołanie sie do forum M czyli ujawnienie, że czyta się forum to prawie skazanie na wygnanie z punktu sprzedaży (w kilku przypadkach)
> 
> 
> Ja polecam firmę Eco-dom z ul. Dietla. Zamawiałam u nich okna z roletami. Bardzo dobra współpraca. Pan wszystko dokładnie opisał. Jak narazie same plusy. Montaż okien mam 23 lipca więc wtedy wypowiem się więcej. Okna PCV z firmy Okno-Pol.


*
[size=18]CZARNA LISTA[/size]*

odradzam fimę www.krakowokna.pl  ( strona www chyba juz niedziała ) 0-12 626-20-41. Umowę na zakup i montaż okien podpisałam dokładnie 7 tyg temu, czas realizacji miał byc do 3 tyg, dziś jest 22 lipiec. Nie dzwonia do klienta w celu poinformowaniu go o przesunięciu terminu. Chciałam zerwac z nimi umowę , prosząc o zwrot zaliczki - powiedzieli mi tyle, że zaliczki nie zwrócą ponieważ mogą tych okien nie sprzedać, i że moge się z nimi sądzić!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rrober1975

A da mi ktoś namiar na jakiegoś sensownego kominiarza?Chciałem omówić z nim  pewne rzeczy  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Na północy Krakowa "grasują" http://www.kominiarstwo.com/  :smile:

----------


## rrober1975

> Na północy Krakowa "grasują" http://www.kominiarstwo.com/


dzięki za pomoc   :big grin:  

A tak z innej beczki-i to wydaje mi się że mój domek powstaje całkiem niedaleko Twojego.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> *Ucieta_glowa1*, ostatnio bardzo sympatycznie reklamuje się w radiu VOX FM niejaki Kurdziel http://www.kurdziel.pl/ i widzę że jest na rynku ponad 30 lat. Może tam spróbuj zapytać?


drogi!
porównywałam to wiem   :cool:  
u nas robił kasprzyk - polecałam go tu na forum i trzeba by przeszukac watek bo namiary mi gdzies z telefonu uciekły niestety... a zadowoleni jesteśmy bardzo.

----------


## bolderik

Witam  :smile: 

Jestem na etapie wykończenia mieszkania. Przejrzałam wątek, który wydaje mi się zbiorem najbardziej mnie interesujących informacji - czyli dobrych (i złych) fachowców z Krakowa i okolic. 
Nie znalazłam jednak polecanej firmy do kompleksowego wykończenia mieszkań - czy ktoś taką firmę może polecić? Kompleksowy - czyli ścianki działowe (burzenie i tworzenie nowych, łazienka (kafelki, biały montaż), elektryka, malowanie, montowanie drzwi. 

Będę wdzięczna za informacje lub ewentualnie wskazówkę w jakim dziale szukać takiej informacji  :smile: . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Murarze to murarze, nie tylko budują domy, ale wykańczają je w środku  :wink: 
Jeśli tylko będą mieli czas, zrobią Ci mieszkanie solidnie i niedrogo. Namiar jest w pierwszym wpisie na poprzedniej stronie: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/malopolsk...t65420-900.htm

----------


## bolderik

Dziękuję za podpowiedź  :smile: 

W międzyczasie przewertowałam dokładniej wątek, znalazłam parę namiarów i już podzwoniłam  :smile: . Panowie mili, pewnie będziemy się umawiać na wstępne spotkania, jedyny problem taki, że terminy wstępnie na wrzesień / październik, a ja chciałam już w sierpniu zacząć.

----------


## Markoebelo

Czy znacie kogoś kto mógłby poprawić obróbke blacharską kominów ?

pozdr

----------


## gosia138

Niedrogi i sprytny ELEKTRYK - p. Pawel - 600 288 490. 

Dziala Krakow i poludniowe okolice. Mi robil instalacje w calym domku, znajomym przerabial w mieszkaniu. Jestesmy zadowoleni - wiec dopisuje do bialej listy.

----------


## maguss

CZARNA lista...wzieli pieniądze zepsuli dach i poprostu sobie ucieki... Pan nazywa sie Stanisław MIkulski mieszka w Korzennej k/Nowego Sącza ! robią dachy, więzbe i krycie blachą lub dachówką. MAsakra dobrze ze na koniec budowy spotkałam sie z takimi ludzmi...bo pewnie odechciałoby mi sie budowania !

----------


## maguss

CZARNA lista...wzieli pieniądze zepsuli dach i poprostu sobie ucieki... Pan nazywa sie Stanisław MIkulski mieszka w Korzennej k/Nowego Sącza ! robią dachy, więzbe i krycie blachą lub dachówką. 
MAsakra dobrze ze na koniec budowy spotkałam sie z takimi ludzmi...bo pewnie odechciałoby mi sie budowania ! 

a jaki jest plus ze uciekli...? nie zniszczyli mi blachy bo moge smialo sądzic po wykonaniu przez nich więzby,foliowania i łacenia, ze tak wlasnie by było!

----------

> ... Pan nazywa sie Stanisław MIkulski mieszka w Korzennej k/Nowego Sącza ! robią dachy, więzbe i krycie blachą lub dachówką. 
> MAsakra ...!


Hansa Klossa wynająłeś do dachu ... ?
no, szok ...   :ohmy:

----------


## wqreq

*Biała Lista*



Serdecznie polecam Pana Krzysztofa Chwastowicza oto namiary

http://www.hydraulik-krakow.lua.pl/
tel. 509548170

Profesjonalne podejście do roboty!
Kompleksowe świadczenie usług hydraulicznych każdego działu
niskie ceny! 

Sam go polecam miałem z nim do czynienia i wcale nie żałuje   :big grin:  

jeśli chcecie dobrego hydraulika to tylko ten : ) !

----------


## wqreq

Teraz ja chciałem zapytać abyście mi polecili dobrego i w miarę taniego 

murarza oraz elektryka ,solidne  tanie okna pcv


mój dom buduje się w Michałowicach k.krakowa  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Teraz ja chciałem zapytać abyście mi polecili dobrego i w miarę taniego 
> 
> murarza oraz elektryka ,solidne  tanie okna pcv
> 
> 
> mój dom buduje się w Michałowicach k.krakowa


Masz solidną ekipę murarzy na poprzedniej stronie i jeszcze parę razy wcześniej:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/malopolsk...t65420-900.htm

Okna z pcv też już  nieraz polecałam: OKNOPLAN Kraków http://www.oknoplan.pl/ . 
Gdy myśmy budowali, dali nam najlepsze warunki z których solidnie się wywiązali ( i jako pierwsi zaczęli stosować linię bezołowiową _greenline_).

Budujesz niedaleko  :smile: 

P.S. Nie jesteś aby hydraulikiem?  :wink:

----------


## Daro999

> Teraz ja chciałem zapytać abyście mi polecili dobrego i w miarę taniego 
> 
> murarza oraz elektryka ,solidne  tanie okna pcv
> 
> 
> mój dom buduje się w Michałowicach k.krakowa



Witam - solidny elektryk: p. Jacek 605782039; przy okazji tynkarz: p. Mariusz 508100615; proszę się powołać na inwestora z Brzezia k/Zabierzowa  :big grin:

----------


## maguss

hahahah   :big grin:  to prawda że niezłe nazwisko... ale to nie żart ! omijać szerokim łukiem !

----------


## wqreq

> Napisał wqreq
> 
> Teraz ja chciałem zapytać abyście mi polecili dobrego i w miarę taniego 
> 
> murarza oraz elektryka ,solidne  tanie okna pcv
> 
> 
> mój dom buduje się w Michałowicach k.krakowa 
> 
> ...




dziękuje za odpowiedzi . Tak  jestem a z kąd to pytanie ?  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> P.S. Nie jesteś aby hydraulikiem?





> dziękuje za odpowiedzi . Tak  jestem a z kąd to pytanie ?


I pewnie jeszcze współpracujesz z panem Krzysztofem Chwastowiczem, o ile nie jesteś nim  :wink:  Dedukcja?

----------


## wqreq

Nie po porostu go polecam tak samo jak Ty polecasz swioch fachowców to chyba zgodne z prawem? eh

----------


## Sloneczko

Zgodne wtedy, gdy polecam np. dobrego murarza, sama nie będą murarzem.

----------


## Edyta M

> Zgodne wtedy, gdy polecam np. dobrego murarza, sama nie będą murarzem.


Witam   :big grin:  
Widze , ze ktos tutaj pilnuje porzadku ......... *no i dobrze *  :Wink2:

----------


## kulka1906

Siemanko!
To moj pierwszy post na forum ,poszukuje * dobra ekipe do tynkow  i wylewek.* Zeby nie bylo ze nie odrobilem zadania i ide na latwizne przegladnolem kilka stron tego watku i znalazlem:
Tynki:
1) Firma MOLTECH  Andrzej Moląg 
2)PAN Żmuda 
Wylewki:
p.Marek z BetMix
Niesty terminy dalekie -bo fachowcy swietni .
 Za pomoc w znalezieniu godnych innych fachowcow i namiarow na nich  z gory DZIEKUJE!!!

----------


## Zbigniew100

:smile: 




> O fachowcu świadczą jego prace - żądaj ich pokazania 
> każda porządna firma ma listę zrealizowanych obiektów, których właściciele zgodzili się na możliwość odwiedzin - trzeba się skontaktować, obejrzec, wypytać o współpracę z wykonawcą .


j.w.

----------


## Zbigniew100

W czasach kryzysu postanowiłem pomóc dobrym wykonawcom a szczeólnie inwestorom ,których nie stać na partaczy i wydawanie na daremno pieniędzy. Szkoda zdrowia. 
Na podstawie wpisów z naszego forum 
Temat - Małopolska lista wykonawców 
postaram się stwożyć listy wykonawców / jeżeli starczy mi zapału /

----------


## OGC

Pomysł fajny.
A jak to planujesz udostępnić? Jakaś strona WWW ?
Może lepiej by było wydłubać prosty windowsowy programik z bazą danych.
Zarówno program jak i aktualna baza byłyby udostępniane na jakimś serwerze.
Jedna osoba zajmowałaby się aktualizacją bazy.
Można by rozszerzyć funkcjonalność dodając:
- komentarze od forumowiczów (jeden wykonawca będzie mógł mieć przypisane ileś tam komentarzy)
- jakiś system przyporządkowywania wykonawców do dziedzin (np. grupa i podgrupa albo system tagów). To tak żeby lepiej było wyszukać
- zaawansowany moduł wyszukiwania (określenie nazwy, dziedziny, terenu itp)
- jakby się znalazł kiedyś jakiś serwer to można by zrobić interfejs WWW do przeszukiwania bazy
Poniżej zarys struktury bazy:

----------


## rrober1975

> W czasach kryzysu postanowiłem pomóc dobrym wykonawcom a szczeólnie inwestorom ,których nie stać na partaczy i wydawanie na daremno pieniędzy. Szkoda zdrowia. Na podstawie wpisów z naszego forum Temat - Małopolska lista wykonawców postaram się stwożyć listy wykonawców / jeżeli starczy mi zapału / 
> 
> Będzie to wyglądało tak; 
>  - wykonawca
>  - jedno zdanie
>  - kto zaproponował
> 
> Tak to ma wyglądać.
> Kolejność przypadkowa.
> ...




DOBRA ROBOTA.TAK TRZYMAJ   :big grin:

----------


## Zbigniew100

*OGC*

Fajny pomysł ale nie na moją głowę , może z pomocą ?  :Wink2:

----------


## anetik

Powiem wam tak, skorzystałam z dwóch firm tu polecanych i to niejednokrotnie i mój komentarz jest niestety następujący ŚCIEMA!!

Jedna firma to niekompetentne lenie, które za wszelka cenę chciały mnie oszukać. To nie byli fachowcy tylko tępe barany, które nie rozumiały co się do nich mówi. Właściciel firmy oszust i naciągacz!! 
Druga firma to chłopki spod budki z piwem, które proste prace robiły baaaardzo długo, o jakości nie wspomnę. Właściciel sympatyczny i pewnie dlatego skutecznie robią ludzi w balona.

Dochodzę do wniosku że porządne firmy sie tu nie reklamują!!! Ludzie uważajcie bo zdecydowana większość chyba się sama poleca.

----------


## OGC

> *OGC*
> Fajny pomysł ale nie na moją głowę , może z pomocą ?


Pytanie tylko czy ludziska są zainteresowani. Bo robienie, dla samego robienia to się mija z celem. Jakby co, to podłubać coś mogę w miarę wolnego czasu.

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## kakusek

Taka lista bylaby zbawieniem   :smile:  Faktycznie trzeba by było umiescic ja w jakims innym programie zeby mozna bylo ja  aktualizowac.Poperam w 1000 %  :big grin:

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Sloneczko

> Powiem wam tak, skorzystałam z dwóch firm tu polecanych i to niejednokrotnie i mój komentarz jest niestety następujący ŚCIEMA!!
> 
> 
> Dochodzę do wniosku że porządne firmy sie tu nie reklamują!!! Ludzie uważajcie bo zdecydowana większość chyba się sama poleca.


Wiesz, bywa i tak że sam inwestor powinien trafić na czarną listę. Na szczęście dla nich takiej tu nie ma...

----------


## redpradnik

Pomysl super!! juz kilka razy brałem sie za spisanie tego do np excela.. ale wiecznie po pewnym czasie odpuszczałem - jesli trzeba moge pomoc.

Co do posta kolezanki/kolegi powyzej... 
Ja z ekip ktore polecano jestem zadowolony - np Aqua uratował cała moja instalacje totalnie spiepszoną przez poprzedniego hydraulika.


Tynki poleciłem i z czystym sumieniem polecam , Wylewki dzisiaj kończą rowniez firma z forum Pan Marek - tez polece.

Tak wiec... jak ktos kogos tu polecil i sie sparzyłaś to moze napisz o kogo chodzi a nie pisz ogolnie!

----------


## Blutka

Wiem, że *anetik* chodzi m.in. o pana Mariusza od ogrodzeń, którego ja poleciłam.  :wink: 
Co do drugiego wykonawcy to nie wiem.
Pan Mariusz robi dłuuugo i tak sobie, ale poprawia błędy, jeśli mu się wytknie. No i był dużo tańszy niż ekipy z Krakowa, więc coś za coś. Mnie zrobił ogrodzenie - 200 metrów prawie, na pochyłym terenie - nie pieję z zachwytu, ale też nie narzekam.  :wink: 

*redpradnik* - mam w excelu spisane kontakty wszystkie ale tylko do końca roku 2008.  :smile:

----------


## stuk

> Firma *DECOR* - Michał *Gruszka,* http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki i zabudowa poddasza!
> *Stuk i ManiaO*


Oooo kolego nie tędy droga. Pana Gruszkę to na czarną listę! Przeglądnij wątek uważnie...

----------


## Anusia127

Czy zna ktoś ekipę budowlaną Bogdana Borkowskiego z Bochni. Proszę o opinię. To dla mnie bardzo ważne.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Zbigniew100 napisał: 
> 
> Firma DECOR - Michał Gruszka, http://www.tynkowanie.com.pl/index.html 
> Szybko, zawsze terminowo i solidnie. U mnie tynki wew. zew. i wylewki i zabudowa poddasza! 
> Stuk i ManiaO 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo kolego nie tędy droga. Pana Gruszkę to na czarną listę! Przeglądnij wątek uważnie...
> _________________


Już M. Gruszki nie ma na mojej liście.   :sad:  

To początki.   :oops:  
Ale o to chodzi abyście reagowali. Czytając niektóre wpisy moża sądzić, że to autoreklama i tyle . 
Zobaczymy co z tego wszystkiego będzie .  :Roll:

----------


## jankos

...

----------


## MP58

Czy ktoś z Was zna wykonawców wylewek i tynków ze Skawiny p. Tatarczuch , p Gałka oraz firmę zajmującą się wykończeniami pana Piwowarczyka również ze Skawiny. Jest na tym forum parę osób budujących w tym rejonie. Proszę o odpowiedź, zależy mi na opinii. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

O, o...

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica*

*Przepraszam bardzo* 
*Przeniesiono 8.04.2010 do*
*http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112*

----------


## Anusia127

*Zbigniew100* Co to znaczy że "już go nie ma"? Przecież u moich znajomych buduje dom...

----------


## redpradnik

fajny pomysl i spalił na panewce:/

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Nie,* nie, nie. nie pogodzę się z tym .  :Evil:  
Poprostu będę przywoływał wpisy .

----------


## redpradnik

... No to ja zaczynam polecać  :smile: 

*Biała LISTA*
Hydraulik Pan Jacek - Aqua 603 630 261 - poprawił wszystko co było spiepszone przez poprzednia ekipe - i zrobil ogrzewanie podlogowe z grzejnikami itp 

Wylewki - Pan Marek - 501 651 600  - zmieniam zdanie wylewka krzywa w jednym rogu w salonie ://///// Przez 3 dni mi robili wylewke 200 m2 Panowie przyjezdzali rano o 7 a zaczynali prace o 12 ... bo mieli " ciezki" poprzedni dzien

----------


## Zbigniew100

Poprostu będzie to trochę więcej roboty.  :ohmy:  

*Nie ze mną te numery Bruner.*

Proszę o pomoc czy; 

 - Zmiana wpisu -  nie aktualne .

Dzieki :l

----------


## mk1

To ja tez dorzucam coś od siebie Polecam :

1.Aqua mimo paru złych opinii wszystko w jak najlepszym porzadku, terminowo bez problemów

2. Elektryk Pan Ostafin (polecany już kilka razy) bardzo solidny wieczorem napisze nr tel. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## redpradnik

> To ja tez dorzucam coś od siebie Polecam :
> 
> 1.Aqua mimo paru złych opinii wszystko w jak najlepszym porzadku, terminowo bez problemów
> 
> 2. Elektryk Pan Ostafin (polecany już kilka razy) bardzo solidny wieczorem napisze nr tel. 
> 
> pozdrawiam



Nie wiem jak ktos mogl miec problemy z Panem Jackiem i Adamem z Aqua - tak luznych i konkretnych i słownych  facetow nie spotkalem wsrod wszystkich ekip ktore mialem tak ze..

----------


## Sloneczko

Eh, pomysł dobry, ale realizacja nie teges. Tylko narosło stron do przeczytania.
Może ktoś pomógłby *Zbigniewowi* uporządkować listę, bo jak tak dalej pójdzie, zrobi się z tego spam, o ile już nim nie jest.

----------


## ponury63

> *Nie,* nie, nie. nie pogodzę się z tym .  
> Poprostu będę przywoływał wpisy .


To dobra rada - może lepiej jechać od końca ?
Jak świadczy wiele wpisów [m.in w dziale "Wykonawca doskonały... i mniej"], u sporej części forumowych fachowców wystąpiły nieodwracalne zmiany  :cool:  
zmiany dotyczą podejścia do uczciwej roboty, kwestii kosztów oraz samej fachowości jako takiej  :wink:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Napisał Zbigniew100
> 
> *Nie,* nie, nie. nie pogodzę się z tym .  
> Poprostu będę przywoływał wpisy .
> 
> 
> To dobra rada - może lepiej jechać od końca ?
> Jak świadczy wiele wpisów [m.in w dziale "Wykonawca doskonały... i mniej"], u sporej części forumowych fachowców wystąpiły nieodwracalne zmiany  
> zmiany dotyczą podejścia do uczciwej roboty, kwestii kosztów oraz samej fachowości jako takiej


Dziękuję za radę.  :smile:

----------


## budziki

my polecamy ekipę dachowców P.Franka Wrony jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z ich pracy i z efektu   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Ekipa znaleziona na forum juz polecana...

----------


## Sloneczko

Owszem, polecałam ich 2 strony wstecz, bo to byli i nasi dachowcy  :smile:

----------


## Anusia127

Ponawiam pytanie do Zbigniewa-bez obrazy.
Czy Borkowski o którego pytałam był kiedykolwiek na twojej liście.?
Co to znaczy, że go nie ma.
Buduje dom u znajomych i na niego "psioczą".
Napisz o nim coś więcej, jeżeli coś wiesz. 

Pozdrawiam.. :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Jestem na forum dopiero do czerwca, doiero przeglądam stare wpisy.   :Confused:  
Może ktoś inny coś wie ?
 :Wink2:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Ponawiam pytanie do Zbigniewa-bez obrazy.
> Czy Borkowski o którego pytałam był kiedykolwiek na twojej liście.?
> Co to znaczy, że go nie ma.
> Buduje dom u znajomych i na niego "psioczą".
> Napisz o nim coś więcej, jeżeli coś wiesz. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam..


Jest taka firma, ale czy to ta ;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3026332.htm#3026332
 :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka   :smile:  
*Tarnow* to tez malopolska , czy tylko domy budowane sa w Krakowie i okolicach ? . Moze ktos buduje ( budowal ) swoj dom  w Tarnowie i moze polecic ekipe z tego rejonu !!!   
Dzieki   :Wink2:

----------


## andy_ta

Witam wszystkich,

Muszę przyłączyć się do negatywnych opinii na temat firmy Panelpol (oddział na Azorach - Radzikowskiego).

Zamawiając drzwi powiedziano mi, iż będę czekał 4 tygodnie; czekałem prawie 7, oczywiście o zwłoce nikt nie raczył mnie poinformować. Po telefonicznej próbie umówienia się na dostawę do domu musiałem wziąć wolne - straciłem dni przeznaczone na urlop !!

Oczywiście kiedy drzwi i osprzęt już dojechały (bez progu i wizjera!!) zadomowiły się na dobre w małym pokoju; próby umówienia się na montaż zjadły kolejne urlopowe dni. Byłem cały czas zwodzony i obiecywano mi, że następnego dnia na pewno ktoś się pojawi.

Po miesięcznym oczekiwaniu wreszcie przyszedł miły Pan, który oczywiście nic nie wiedział, ale zajął się montażem. Na następny dzień wrócił dokończyć pracę.
Przypominam, iż dalej jestem bez progu i wizjera - dziurę w drzwiach przez kolejne dni maskowała taśma izolacyjna.

Po kilkunastu telefonach z prośbą o montaż nieszczęsnego progu pojawił się monter (trwało to 2 tygodnie).
Zrobił swoje. Powiedział żeby nie stawać na próg bo jest świeża pianka; że przyjedzie za 2 godziny i odetnie ją.
Jak się zapewne domyślacie nie wrócił już.
Czekałem kolejne 2 tygodnie na obcięcie głupiej pianki !!!!
Oczywiście mogłem to zrobić sam, ale skoro powiedzieli, że się pojawią to dla zasady nie zabrałem się za to.

Cała operacją (od zamówienia do wykończenia) trwała "jedyne" 3 i pół miesiąca.
Skandal prawda ??
W Panelpolu nie działa jakikolwiek system przepływu informacji; jeśli do kogoś się dzwoni to trzeba po raz kolejny przedstawiać sytuację.
W dobie kryzysu firma taka nie ma możliwości przetrwania - i dobrze!

----------


## Galain

*Czarna Lista*: stolarze z Podkarpacia, z okolic Bobowej (gdzie sa równiez slynne koronczarki), a dokladnie Zaklad Stolarski Stanislaw Swies we wsi Wilczyska. Dzialaja "rodzinnie". Jest ich chyba 7 braci i robia we wspolnym warsztacie.

Moje zastrzezenia do wykonania drzwi drewnianych i schodów debowych, na zamówienie: 
1) przede wszystkim sa nieslowni, jesli chodzi o dotrzymywanie terminow; w przypadku schodów poslizg wynosil 8 miesiecy (Sic!); zadne telefony, prosby i grozby nie skutkowaly, a wzieli spora zaliczke, bo az 5000PLN "na material";
sprawiaja wrazenie "bogobojnych" i to mnie zmylilo; nie przypuszczalam, ze beda z nimi TAKIE problemy!
2) trzeba uwazac, bo oszukuja przy rozliczeniach; najpierw jest mowa np. o 1200PLN za skrzydlo drzwiowe i oscieznice, a przy platnosci okazuje sie, ze trzeba jeszcze doplacic za klamki, etc.
3) jesli czlowiek sie nie pilnuje, chca wiecej pieniedzy, niz bylo umówione;
4) po wzieciu zaliczki zadne - umówione wczesniej terminy - zdaja sie ich nie obowiazywac;
5) mam jeszcze wiecej negatywnych uwag pod ich adresem, ale ograniczam sie do najwazniejszych;

Sa wprawdzie z Podkarpacia, ale dzialaja na terenie Malopolski ze szczególnym uwzglednieniem powiatu wielickiego.
Z zadnym wykonczeniowcem nie mialam tylu problemów, co z nimi.

Przestrzegam! Odradzam!

G.

----------


## Anusia127

> Napisał Anusia127
> 
> Ponawiam pytanie do Zbigniewa-bez obrazy.
> Czy Borkowski o którego pytałam był kiedykolwiek na twojej liście.?
> Co to znaczy, że go nie ma.
> Buduje dom u znajomych i na niego "psioczą".
> Napisz o nim coś więcej, jeżeli coś wiesz. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam..
> ...


Mnie chodzi o ekipę murarską *Bogdana Borkowskiego*
To jakiś pijak. Nigdy go nie ma na budowie, a codziennie do roboty przysyła kogoś innego. Na budowie było już 12 muraży...

----------


## Piotr_M

Witam,
mam prośbę o opinie na temat firmy Solmat Hanusiak (Kraków, ul.Dekerta 45), a dokładnie w zakresie wykonywania ocieplenia i elewacji budynku. Zastanawiam się nad ich ofertą ale nie mam możliwości upewnienia się co do jakości.
Informacja może być na priva.

Dzięki

Piotr

----------


## qumak

A oto nasze doswiadczenia z tą firma. Ku przestrodze



Moja narzeczona w dotychczasowym mieszkaniu miała ułożone panele przez firmę „Panel Pol” z Alei Krasińskiego i była z nich usług zadowolona. Postanowiliśmy więc, że w naszym nowym mieszkaniu zamówimy panele w tej samej firmie.
W sklepie panował porządek, a sprzedający pan był kompetentny. Potrafił doradzić, które panele powinny być w jakim pokoju (biorąc pod uwagę przeznaczenie, oświetlenie pomieszczenia, jego wielkość itp.). Po wybraniu paneli zapłaciliśmy całą kwotę i oczekiwaliśmy na wyznaczony termin montażu. W trakcie remontu naszego mieszkania majster wykonujący większość prac powiedział, że ktoś z firmy wykonującej panele powinien przyjechać i obejrzeć podłogi. Jak mówił, w innym mieszkaniu, które remontują, montażysta przyjechał z własnej inicjatywy. Zadzwoniliśmy do pana z pytaniem, czy nie przyjechałby obejrzeć miejsca pracy. Odpowiedział, że ktoś przyjedzie następnego dnia między 13 a 15. Poinformowaliśmy o tym majstra. Jakież było nasze zdziwienie, gdy po dwóch dniach dowiedzieliśmy się, że nikt z firmy się nie pojawił. Próbowaliśmy się dodzwonić do biura w celu wyjaśnienia sytuacji, ale albo nikt się  nie zgłaszał, albo numer był zajęty. Wybraliśmy się również osobiście do siedziby firm, ale drzwi były zamknięte mimo, że powinno być otwarte od godziny 10 a my byliśmy przed 11. Gdy w końcu udało nam się dodzwonić, pan bardzo przepraszał. Tłumaczył się, że miał źle zapisany numer kontaktowy, a fachowcy pomylili drogę i nie mogli dojechać. Usprawiedliwienia były dosyć marne, zwłaszcza, że dysponował jeszcze drugim numerem do mnie, a miejscowość, w której będziemy mieszkać nie jest duża i nasze bloki są w niej jedynymi. Umówiliśmy się więc na kolejny termin, który podobnie jak poprzedni-  nie został dotrzymany. Gdy w oznaczonym dniu przyjechały panele, kierowca, który je przywiózł, powiedział, że nie będzie ich wnosił. Tymczasem, gdy zamawialiśmy panele cena obejmowała transport z wniesieniem i  było wiadomo, że jest to trzecie piętro. Musieliśmy więc poprosić ekipę remontującą mieszkanie o wniesienie paneli, co spowodowało wzrost końcowej kwoty za remont. 
W wyznaczonym dniu ekipa montażowa pojawiła się z półgodzinnym opóźnieniem, bez druku zamówienie, nie wiedząc, jakie panele mają być montowane w którym pokoju. Najgorsze było jednak przed nami. Okazało się, że podłoga w salonie jest nierówna. Gdy zdzwoniliśmy z pretensjami, pan w biurze firmy powiedział, że to była nasza sprawa, aby podłogi były równe, oraz, że nikt nie powiedział, na, którym piętrze znajduje się mieszkanie (to w związku z kosztami wniesienia paneli). Po konsultacji z majstrem w sprawie nowej wylewki, okazało się, że kolejny termin montażu jest możliwy dopiero za 2 tygodnie - !5 sierpnia w sobotę. Nie uwierzyliśmy w prawdziwość tej informacji, gdyż dzień ten jest świętem. Gdy chcieliśmy zrezygnować z montażu podłóg przez ekipę „Panel- Polu” i zlecić to naszemu majstrowi, okazało się, że nie możemy liczyć na zwrot pieniędzy za montaż, ponieważ był „gratis” – a odpowiadała jego kosztom wyższa cena paneli. 
Koniec końców, panele ekipa ze sklepu zamontowała w 2 mniejszych pokojach, a my ponieśliśmy koszt położenia paneli w salonie przez naszą ekipę, gdyż obawialiśmy się zlecenia dalszej usługi „Panel Polowi”  i związanych z tym opóźnień w remoncie.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Poprostu będzie to trochę więcej roboty.  
> 
> *Nie ze mną te numery Bruner.*
> 
> Proszę o pomoc czy; 
> 
> Pan *madd* to P. Madeja wylewki, sso , ściany itd. - tel. 606 838 128 ?
> 
> Dzieki


Ja już nie wiem, czy znalazłeś sposób na nabijanie sobie licznika?
Weźże najpierw zorientuj się jak działa forum, kto jest kto a potem wyskakuj z "udogodnieniami".
*Madd* to nasza forumka i zbudowała przepiękny dom.
Może zajrzysz do jej Dziennika?

----------


## Valana

Dzięki za przestrogę. NIGDY nie skorzystam z ich usług.

----------


## janusz.dabro

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy Tad-Bruk z okolic Bochni.
Bardzo nie terminowi, 1000000 powodów, że czegoś nie mogli zrobić. Prace zaplanowane na 3 dni ciągną się drugi tydzień. Nie odbieranie telefonów itd.

----------


## _ali_

Dopiero zaczynam budowę (a na forum mnie chwilę nie było), ale w miarę postępu prac budowlanych będę wpisywał

Biała Lista

Geodeta - Przemysław Damaszka - słowny, punktualny i przystęny cenowo


? lista
Koparkowy - Pan Bednarczyk - kopiemy jutro więc się wypowiem niedługo, jak go majster oceni.

----------


## Edyta M

> Hejka   
> *Tarnow* to tez malopolska , czy tylko domy budowane sa w Krakowie i okolicach ? . Moze ktos buduje ( budowal ) swoj dom  w Tarnowie i moze polecic ekipe z tego rejonu !!!   
> Dzieki


Ponawiam pytanie czy  z okolic Tarnowa ....... nikogo nie polecacie ?

----------


## naramowicze

> Dopiero zaczynam budowę (a na forum mnie chwilę nie było), ale w miarę postępu prac budowlanych będę wpisywał
> 
> Biała Lista
> 
> Geodeta - Przemysław Damaszka - słowny, punktualny i przystęny cenowo
> 
> 
> ? lista
> Koparkowy - Pan Bednarczyk - kopiemy jutro więc się wypowiem niedługo, jak go majster oceni.


Pan Bednarczyk wg nas super, na trzech naszych koparkowych on jest bezkonkurencyjny, solidny, uczciwy i nie tylko kopie, ale i myśli.

----------


## anetik

Widzę, ze analiza mojego wspisu sie rozrosła..  Nie jestem zwolennikiem rzucania bluzgów na ludzi nawet jak mam swoje zastrzerzenia. A fakt że napisałam że podchodzę z dystansem do tej listy nie jest chyba żadnym faux pas..

Mam nadzieję, że w przyszłości lepiej trafię i będę równie zadowolona jak niektórzy z was. Jak narazie mogę w stu procentach polecić ekipę budowlaną jaką mam są genialni !!

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dochodzę do wniosku że porządne firmy sie tu nie reklamują!!! Ludzie uważajcie bo zdecydowana większość chyba się sama poleca.


*Anetik*, masz rację ale może nie co do większości. W większości są tu polecane dobre i sprawdzone firmy.

*Nie mamy zaufania do wpisów, których autorzy debiutują na forum i od razu reklamują jakąś firmę. Zwykle są to sami wykonawcy.*

----------


## Piotr_M

> Witam,
> mam prośbę o opinie na temat firmy Solmat Hanusiak (Kraków, ul.Dekerta 45), a dokładnie w zakresie wykonywania ocieplenia i elewacji budynku. Zastanawiam się nad ich ofertą ale nie mam możliwości upewnienia się co do jakości.
> Informacja może być na priva.
> 
> Dzięki
> 
> Piotr



Ponawiam prośbę

----------


## dorkaS

> Napisał Piotr_M
> 
> Witam,
> mam prośbę o opinie na temat firmy Solmat Hanusiak (Kraków, ul.Dekerta 45), a dokładnie w zakresie wykonywania ocieplenia i elewacji budynku. Zastanawiam się nad ich ofertą ale nie mam możliwości upewnienia się co do jakości.
> Informacja może być na priva.
> 
> Dzięki
> 
> Piotr
> ...


Nasze kontakty z panem Hanusiakiem ograniczają się jedynie do zakupu materiałów budowlanych. Ceny negocjowalne i przyzwoite, dostawy bardzo terminowe.  Co do wykonywania ocieplen niestety nie moge pomoc.

----------


## gegus37

poszukuje solidnego i w dorej cenie wykonawcy ogrodznia  (betonowy murek w szalunku + słupek + poprzeczka + sztachety) długości ok 80 mb - może coś poradzicie ...!


do BIAŁEJ listy dopisuje :

bariery kute (rewelacja) m/Łużna koło Gorlic , różne wzory i cenowo OK tel. 018 354 32 00

elektryk - *Rafał MAJ*  - tel 501 014 566

----------


## Jaker

Poszukuję niedrogiego, *dobrego rzeczoznawcy budowlanego* do wydania opinii technicznej jakości wykonania dachu. Ten temat pojawiał się w poprzednich postach ale nie znalazłem konkretnych namiarów. Mam spis biegłych sądowych z sądu i z Małopolskiej Izby Inż i Tech. Bud. przy Czarnowiejskiej. Osoby do których dzwonię dają b. wysoką cenę np 2 200 +VAT i są  w podeszłym wieku (czasem trudno się z nimi dogadać).
Niestety mam wadliwie wykonany dach a nie chcę powierzać naprawy firmie, która dach zepsuła ( na wezwanie do naprawy przyszli z młotami i walili w źle wypoziomowane okna połaciowe) Stąd potrzebny rzeczoznawca żeby spisał wady. Naprawę powierzę dobrej firmie. Może ktoś wie o dobrych dekarzach z wolnym terminem 4-5 dniowym do poprawy dachu?? Do polecanego na tym forum Pana Wrony i Wiśniewskiego już dzwoniłem ale oni dopiero mogą wejść koniec  września a mnie stanęła wykończeniówka no i terminarz wykonania robót do wypłat kredytu. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

BARDZO CZARNA LISTA: *Firma „Silwerpol”* z Krakowa (nie używają poziomicy!!!, wszystkie okna dachowe położone ukośnie, wadliwie zamontowane kołnierze, złe obróbki blach. na kominach, każdy otwór drzwiowy za krótki i każdy ma inny wymiar!!!) Proszę Was strzeżcie się takich „fachowców”

----------


## nyno

> Poszukuję niedrogiego, *dobrego rzeczoznawcy budowlanego* do wydania opinii technicznej jakości wykonania dachu. Ten temat pojawiał się w poprzednich postach ale nie znalazłem konkretnych namiarów. Mam spis biegłych sądowych z sądu i z Małopolskiej Izby Inż i Tech. Bud. przy Czarnowiejskiej. Osoby do których dzwonię dają b. wysoką cenę np 2 200 +VAT i są  w podeszłym wieku (czasem trudno się z nimi dogadać).
> Niestety mam wadliwie wykonany dach a nie chcę powierzać naprawy firmie, która dach zepsuła ( na wezwanie do naprawy przyszli z młotami i walili w źle wypoziomowane okna połaciowe) Stąd potrzebny rzeczoznawca żeby spisał wady. Naprawę powierzę dobrej firmie. Może ktoś wie o dobrych dekarzach z wolnym terminem 4-5 dniowym do poprawy dachu?? Do polecanego na tym forum Pana Wrony i Wiśniewskiego już dzwoniłem ale oni dopiero mogą wejść koniec  września a mnie stanęła wykończeniówka no i terminarz wykonania robót do wypłat kredytu. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
> 
> BARDZO CZARNA LISTA: *Firma „Silwerpol”* z Krakowa (nie używają poziomicy!!!, wszystkie okna dachowe położone ukośnie, wadliwie zamontowane kołnierze, złe obróbki blach. na kominach, każdy otwór drzwiowy za krótki i każdy ma inny wymiar!!!) Proszę Was strzeżcie się takich „fachowców”


Zadzwon do polskiego stowarzyszenia dekarzy oni tez robia ekspertyzy. Tylko to nie jest takie proste. Pierwsze musisz im dac okreslony czas na poprawki a po tym terminie rozwiazujesz umowe , ekspertyza ,sad i poprawki.Zreszta podejdz do adwokata i dowiesz sie jak to wyglada. W przeciwnym razie gosc ciebie podac do sadu i mu bedziesz musial zaplacic

----------


## kawika

BIAŁA lISTA - *Tynkarze Krzysztof Lizoń* - polecany już wcześniej na tym forum.

----------


## kielo

Można jakieś namiary na tych tynkarzy

----------


## Piotr_M

Widzę, że wśród tynkarzy coraz więcej dbających o jakość i opinię.

Ze swojej strony dorzucę ekipę z Nowego Sącza - spali na budowie, robili do późnej nocy i jestem zadowolony.
Tynki tradycyjne cementowo-wapienne, wykonywane automatem, gąbkowane, zrobili mi też ocieplenie w garażu.

Kontakt Adam - 0660331657


Pozdrawiam

Piotr_M

----------


## gresfucinio

Witam 
Poszukuję jakiś sklep z panelami podłogowymi (sprawdzony  :wink:  który jednocześnie może je ułożyć. Macie jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## kawika

> Można jakieś namiary na tych tynkarzy


Można: *Krzysztof Lizoń tel.723 018 756 i 695 004 040*

Solidni, w cenie dają listwy przyokienne (tynki razem z gładzią)

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam 
> Poszukuję jakiś sklep z panelami podłogowymi (sprawdzony  który jednocześnie może je ułożyć. Macie jakieś doświadczenia?


Witam 
Może ta firma;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2758728.htm#2758728
ale opinie są podzielone ;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3040727.htm#3040727

----------


## Aldi98

Witam wszystkich, 
Ja tez przyłaczam się do negatywnych opinii na temat firmy "PanelPol" ( widniejącym w rejestrze jako "LunaPoll") Z montaqżu byliśmy zadowoleni, jednak wyegzekwowanie słusznej reklamacji jest niemożliwym. W maju br zgłosiłam zużycie paneli (2 lata, a gwarancja jest na 5 lat). Pan z firmy przyjechał, oglądnął i uznał reklamację miał umówić sie na termin do wymiany i ślad po gościu zaginoł. Odczekałam jeszcze trochę i 14 lipca br złożyłam reklamację pisemną, którą wysłałam listem poleconym za potwierdzeniem odbioru do właściciela firmy Pana Piotra Wierzby. List został doręczony 20 lipca, na co mam potwierdzenie. Odczekałam kolejne 14 dni (dziś już jest 13 sierpnia) i nikt nie raczył ani odpisać ani zadzwonić. Zbieram się z zamiarem do wytoczenia sprawy, ot tak dla zasady, bo meczące staje sie lekceważenie klientów i to w tak beszczelny sposób. Chciałam poprosić Was o przyłaczenie się ( jezeli mogę na forum oczywiście) jeżeli jesteście zainteresowani czekam na kontakt.

----------


## sokole_oko

*zdecydowanie czarna* Stanisław Oleksy złota rączka z Pisarzowej (okolice Limanowej). Nierzetelny i nieterminowy.

----------


## Jaker

> Napisał Jaker
> 
> Poszukuję niedrogiego, *dobrego rzeczoznawcy budowlanego* do wydania opinii technicznej jakości wykonania dachu. Ten temat pojawiał się w poprzednich postach ale nie znalazłem konkretnych namiarów. Mam spis biegłych sądowych z sądu i z Małopolskiej Izby Inż i Tech. Bud. przy Czarnowiejskiej. Osoby do których dzwonię dają b. wysoką cenę np 2 200 +VAT i są  w podeszłym wieku (czasem trudno się z nimi dogadać).
> Niestety mam wadliwie wykonany dach a nie chcę powierzać naprawy firmie, która dach zepsuła ( na wezwanie do naprawy przyszli z młotami i walili w źle wypoziomowane okna połaciowe) Stąd potrzebny rzeczoznawca żeby spisał wady. Naprawę powierzę dobrej firmie. Może ktoś wie o dobrych dekarzach z wolnym terminem 4-5 dniowym do poprawy dachu?? Do polecanego na tym forum Pana Wrony i Wiśniewskiego już dzwoniłem ale oni dopiero mogą wejść koniec  września a mnie stanęła wykończeniówka no i terminarz wykonania robót do wypłat kredytu. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
> 
> BARDZO CZARNA LISTA: *Firma „Silwerpol”* z Krakowa (nie używają poziomicy!!!, wszystkie okna dachowe położone ukośnie, wadliwie zamontowane kołnierze, złe obróbki blach. na kominach, każdy otwór drzwiowy za krótki i każdy ma inny wymiar!!!) Proszę Was strzeżcie się takich „fachowców”
> 
> 
> Zadzwon do polskiego stowarzyszenia dekarzy oni tez robia ekspertyzy. Tylko to nie jest takie proste. Pierwsze musisz im dac okreslony czas na poprawki a po tym terminie rozwiazujesz umowe , ekspertyza ,sad i poprawki.Zreszta podejdz do adwokata i dowiesz sie jak to wyglada. W przeciwnym razie gosc ciebie podac do sadu i mu bedziesz musial zaplacic


*  WIELKIE DZIEKI ZA PORADĘ*  : Jestem już w kontakcie z Panem T. ze Stowarzyszenia dekarzy. W rozmowie Pan bardzo fachowy. Opinia techniczna w przyzwoitej cenie i termin realizacji ok. 2 tyg. i o to chodziło!!! Myślę że to byłby bardzo dobry pomysł dla budujących kolegów, żeby dekarzy brali z listy zarejestrowanych w Stowarzyszeniu firm dekarskich. Ryzyko „bylejakości” spada w sposób znaczący.
A tak na marginesie Pan ze stowarzyszenia powiedział, że 50% dekarzy w Krakowie wykonuje buble….

Ja już dałem im (partaczom) pismem wezwanie do dokonania poprawek ale oni w źle wypoziomowane okna walili młotami!!!. Musiałem ich odprawić. Nie powinni się zajmować budownictwem bo wiedzą o nim tyle co ja (a może ja nawet więcej, bo czytam fora  :big grin:  ). Radziłem się prawnika i on powiedział, że można zlecić wykonanie zastępcze przed skierowaniem do sądu, jeśli było wezwanie (mam na piśmie). Z resztą partacz powiedział że zapłaci..... no zobaczymy.

----------


## zinger75

> Witam 
> Poszukuję jakiś sklep z panelami podłogowymi (sprawdzony  który jednocześnie może je ułożyć. Macie jakieś doświadczenia?


Querqus w Węgrzcach - kupowałem tam jakieś 150m2. Model paneli, które wybrałem został akurat wycofany przez producenta, o czym sprzedawca nie wiedział podpisując ze mną umowę. Po kilku godzinach miałem telefon, że jest problem i kiedy już pogodziłem się, że muszę wybrać coś innego, dostałem zupełnie niespodziewanie wiadomość (a minęło już kilka tyg), że udało mu się znaleźć kilkadziesią metrów w Niemczech i resztę we Wrocałwiu. Wcześniej próbowałem użyć jeszcze innych kontaktów, ale nic nie wskórali. Tym sposobem, mam takie jakie chciałem...i kurde lekko żałuję  :Lol:  , bo ładne ale niepraktyczne   :Confused:  (ciemny orzech). Mają swoich montażystów. Jestem zadowolony zarówno z obsługi (poza ww całkiem przyzwoity rabat) jak i usługi.

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Do *białej listy* dopisuję ekipę *tynkarską* pana *Żmudy* , polecaną już kilkakrotnie na forum.

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Polecam także *wylewkarzy*, ekipę pana *Mateusza Ząbka*. Namiar również zaczerpnięty z białej listy.

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

> *Czarna Lista*: stolarze z Podkarpacia, z okolic Bobowej (gdzie sa równiez slynne koronczarki), a dokladnie Zaklad Stolarski Stanislaw Swies we wsi Wilczyska. Dzialaja "rodzinnie". Jest ich chyba 7 braci i robia we wspolnym warsztacie.
> 
> Moje zastrzezenia do wykonania drzwi drewnianych i schodów debowych, na zamówienie: 
> 1) przede wszystkim sa nieslowni, jesli chodzi o dotrzymywanie terminow; w przypadku schodów poslizg wynosil 8 miesiecy (Sic!); zadne telefony, prosby i grozby nie skutkowaly, a wzieli spora zaliczke, bo az 5000PLN "na material";
> sprawiaja wrazenie "bogobojnych" i to mnie zmylilo; nie przypuszczalam, ze beda z nimi TAKIE problemy!
> 2) trzeba uwazac, bo oszukuja przy rozliczeniach; najpierw jest mowa np. o 1200PLN za skrzydlo drzwiowe i oscieznice, a przy platnosci okazuje sie, ze trzeba jeszcze doplacic za klamki, etc.
> 3) jesli czlowiek sie nie pilnuje, chca wiecej pieniedzy, niz bylo umówione;
> 4) po wzieciu zaliczki zadne - umówione wczesniej terminy - zdaja sie ich nie obowiazywac;
> 5) mam jeszcze wiecej negatywnych uwag pod ich adresem, ale ograniczam sie do najwazniejszych;
> ...


Ja z kolei będę bronił pana Święsa. W grudniu ubiegłego roku montował u nas drzwi wewnętrzne. Był co prawda poślizg z terminem (ma dużo zamównień) i mieszkalismy parę tygodni bez drzwi (tego z kolei nie polecam   :Wink2:   ) ale dobre jakościowo, bardzo ładne, zgodne z zamówieniem. Co do ustalania ceny to uprzedzał że za klamkę dopłata - zresztą kupiliśmy sami w Castoramie bo miał trochę archaiczny model. Tak więc jak się komuś nie spieszy .. to polecam.

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

Dla zainetersowanych *schodami i balustradami*  polecam firmę *Teko*  z Niepołomic. Nie najtańsi ale profesjonalna obsługa i jakość godne zauważenia. Poniżej 6 fotek naszych schodów.
Na 2 widać fragment drzwi o których mowa w poście wyżej   :Wink2:  
http://www.teko.net.pl/monolith.htm
Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## daniels81

Witam serdecznie, jezeli zdublowałem pytanie po raz setny serdecznie przepraszam, szukam kogoś od kominków i DGP w okolicach Krakowa, chodzi mi o kogoś sprawdzonego i nie drogiego.Z góry dziękuje za namiary i pozdrawiam

----------


## maxmax

> Okna!
> 
> Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
> jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?
> 
> gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.
> 
> pozdrawiam !



Ja mam PLATIMUM oknoplastu.. wrazenia.. hmm
Zamowiłem okna bezposrednio u producenta w Ochmanowie.. przywiezli okna w terminie.. ale z montarzem bylo gorzej.. przyjechalo 3 fachowcow.. po godzinie pracowało 2 a ten trzeci spał w polonezie - truck nawalony jak bela (zreszta chyba miał prawo jak sam wypił 0,5.. ) - tak ze kolejnego dnia znalazlem jego portfel o czym poinformowałem.. a ponoc jeszcze komorke zgubił..

Jak oknoplast moze zatrudniac takich pijaków.. PORAZKA.. 

za  okna dałem troche ponad 20.000 PLN .. ogólnie koło 20 okien z czego z 8 mam problemy wieksze czy mniejsze albo z otwieraniem albo zamykaniem.. przykladowo 3 pary palkonowych prawie sie nei zamykaja.. dopiero bede dzwonil z reklamacją i zoabczymy..

co do samych okien - profił najładniejszy jaki mozna znalezc ale.. niedopracowane  te "dystanse" ktore są miedzy profilem okna a samą klamką.. gdyby to było jednolite to by bylo stabilne.. a tak to klamka sklada sie z 3 czesci i calosc 'chodzi'.. pewnie po roku sie wyrobi... a ze profil łukowy (platinum) to standardowych klamek bez dystansow sie nei da zamontowac..

Reasumując..
- bezczelne pijaki
- kiepski montaż
- okna piekne

----------


## Erol 1

> Witam serdecznie, jezeli zdublowałem pytanie po raz setny serdecznie przepraszam, szukam kogoś od kominków i DGP w okolicach Krakowa, chodzi mi o kogoś sprawdzonego i nie drogiego.Z góry dziękuje za namiary i pozdrawiam


Ja mogę polecić mojego wykonawcę, którego już tutaj polecałem.
P. Białko tel.604731880.
Wykonywał kominek u mnie i u znajomych. Punktualny i słowny.

----------


## krzydlug

> Napisał bm_mi
> 
> Okna!
> 
> Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
> jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?
> 
> gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.
> 
> ...



Ja zamówiłem Oknoplast-Platinium w Gdowie w firmie Makros. Niższa cena niż w autoryzowanych punktach w Krakowie. Transport gratis w okolice Krakowa. Bardzo sprawny montaż. Firma posiada swoich stałych montażystów. Reklamowałem jedną klamkę. Bez problemu wymieniono. Przy okazji sprawdzono i wyregulowano wszystkie okna (31 szt.).

----------


## daniels81

> Napisał daniels81
> 
> Witam serdecznie, jezeli zdublowałem pytanie po raz setny serdecznie przepraszam, szukam kogoś od kominków i DGP w okolicach Krakowa, chodzi mi o kogoś sprawdzonego i nie drogiego.Z góry dziękuje za namiary i pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Ja mogę polecić mojego wykonawcę, którego już tutaj polecałem.
> P. Białko tel.604731880.
> Wykonywał kominek u mnie i u znajomych. Punktualny i słowny.


Można wiedzieć ile wziął ten Pan za robotę?

----------


## Kirk

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> Hejka   
> *Tarnow* to tez malopolska , czy tylko domy budowane sa w Krakowie i okolicach ? . Moze ktos buduje ( budowal ) swoj dom  w Tarnowie i moze polecic ekipe z tego rejonu !!!   
> Dzieki  
> 
> 
> Ponawiam pytanie czy  z okolic Tarnowa ....... nikogo nie polecacie ?


Parę stron wcześniej napisałem bodajże 2 posty a propos Tarnowa.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post32667...light=#3266737

----------


## Daro999

> Napisał maxmax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bm_mi
> 
> ...


 - Kupiłem okna Platinium w Oknoplaście  na Opolskiej (przecznica, nazywa się Gdyńska) - bez problemów. Pomiar O.K., wykonanie zgodne z pomiarem i montaż bez problemów.

----------


## Edyta M

> Po przebrnięciu przez ten wątek (trochę zajęło), dodam coś od siebie.
> 
> *Czarna lista*
> Firma Cel-Bud z Nowych Żukowic, ponoć też w Mikołajowicach coś mają - generalnie okolice Tarnowa, nazwisko *Strojny*. Otrzymałem od wujka (ech rodzina...), namiary na ww. człowieka w sprawie drewna na więźbę dachową. Po telefonie gość zjawił się u mnie w ciągu godziny i wziął potrzebne wymiary i zaliczkę 300 zł. Szybkość tego pana spadła gdy przyszedł czas odbioru, kilka razy zwodził, że już wyjeżdżają i tak jechali do mnie kilka dni (może auta zapomnieli) dystans 30 km. W skrócie; drewno miało być zaimpregnowane, a nie było, na dodatek mokre (nie padało), najdłuższe elementy popękane, sporo nierównych fragmentów, cieśle też nie byli zachwyceni, ale stwierdzili, że ujdzie (cóż mieli powiedzieć, inaczej robota by im przepadła). Pan Strojny łaskawie 300 zł. opuścił za brak impregnacji, którą częsciowo robiłem już na murach przez co nie jest zrobiona dokładnie do końca. Po przykrych rozmowach Pan Strojny powiedział, że jak mi się nie podoba to może drewno zabrać, a wiedział, że już jest założone bo "przypadkiem" przejeżdżał. Tak czy inaczej odradzam interesy z tym człowiekiem, a skruchy ani przeprosin nie było... 
> 
> *Biała lista*
> Instalacje elektryczne - *Ampex Dariusz Macheta* - 600 064 220. Również okolice Tarnowa. Bardzo konkretna dwuosobowa ekipa, szczerze polecam.
> 
> Dekarz - *Leszek Pancerz* - 507 974 122 - bardzo porządnie wykonany dach z blachodachówki oraz rynny, również polecam.


Dzieki za info ,  ale na obecnym etapie moich " przymiarek" do budowy domu poszukuje solidnej ekipy budowlanej ktora od podstaw wybuduje dom do stanu surowego otwartego .... Moze moglbys polecic swoja ekipe ?
dzieki pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## iwona-grodzia

Polecam pana Marcina tel. 606401300, zrobił nam generalny remont całego parteru. Przerabialiśmy cały parter z garażu i spiżarki na mieszkanie, były wyburzane ściany, potem tynkowane gipsowane i malowane, robione wylewki, układane płytki w kuchni i łazience, zrobione sufity podwieszane. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## Arek.3500

hahahah, takie głupie że aż nieprawdziwe!!! no tak ale jak się trafia na klienta który zapiep.....w Anglii czy Irlandii gdzie Go wykorzystywali do wszystkiego to myśli, że przyjedzie do kraju i się odegra! Nie ma firm gdzie wynoszenie towaru jest za darmo czy wliczone w cenę , transport i owszem ale usługę wniesienia to trzeba sobie zapłacić samemu!! i cena jest uzależniona od wieluuu czynników.Biada pracownikowi gdy trafi na takiego klienta, który myśli że mu się należy. Och, ciężkie czasy nastały dla firm! Strzeżcie się pseudo Polaków wracających z saksów, unikajcie zakompleksionych i wiecznie niezadowlonych klientów!!Biada  firmie która się narazi takiemu pseudo klientowi bo niedość że sporo krwi upije to i nieźle obsmaruje!!

----------


## langerob25

Biała Lista.

Betoniarnia Contractor w Czernichowie/Krakowa.Super obsługa.Dobre ceny.Operatorzy pomp solidni.Ekipa chwaliła.

Z innej beczki.Potrzebuję na już ekipy do dachu.Jutro będę dzwonił po ekipach z listy,lecz gdyby ktoś wiedział coś o wolnym terminie dobrej ekipy to proszę o info  :smile:

----------


## corn3536

Do dachu polecam Pana Wacława Wiśniewskiego!
Solidny, rzeczowy, bardzo sprawna duuuża ekipa no i przede wszystkim TANI!
dach 218m.kw. zrobiony w niecały tydzień (trochę padało), więżba stała w 1 dzień!
tel. 662-241-168, firma nazywa się "Dachwex".

----------


## Sloneczko

No proszę, znowu "moja ekipa"  :wink:  A polecany wcześniej Franek Wrona pracował kiedyś w ekipie Wacława Wiśniewskiego. Teraz pracuje na własny rachunek i jest równie solidny jak jego były szef  :smile:

----------


## langerob25

Dzwoniłem do ich obu,ale niestety nie mają już wolnych terminów,lub są bardzo odległe.  :sad:

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Do *BARDZO BIAŁEJ LISTY* dopisuję zakład stolarski P. Józefa Zająca ze Skrzydlnej http://www.uslugi-stolarskie.com/kontakt.htm
Robił u mnie drzwi wewnętrzne i schody wewnętrzne (na beton) z balustradą.
Choćbym chciał, to nie mam się do czego przyczepić - wszystko zrobione terminowo, ekipa montująca bez zarzutu, bardzo dobry stosunek jakość - cena!

Pozdrawiam - jankos.

----------


## gegus37

Może ktoś z forumowiczów poleci !
poszukuje solidnego i w dorej cenie wykonawcy ogrodznia (betonowy murek w szalunku + słupek + poprzeczka + sztachety) długości ok 80 mb

----------


## Erol 1

*CZARNA LISTA*
Firma DEKOR-DOM - wyposażenie mieszkań - Krzeszowice.

2 miesiące temu zamówiłem drzwi wejściowe do nowowybudowanego domu.
Miały być po miesiącu.  Tak ustawiłem pracowników przy elewacji, żeby wszystko zgrać. Niestety sprzedawca drzwi nie dostarczył na czas. Miały być za 2 dni, za tydzień, w następnym tygodniu, jutro....
Niestety elewacja nie dokończona, pracownicy na innej budowie a drzwi jak nie było tak nie ma.  I sprzedawca nie wie kiedy będą. 
Odpowiedź: jak będą to będą.
Co to za tłumaczenie?
Duży negatyw.

----------


## Wesoły

Z wykonawców jakich ja mogę polecić to na pewno pani *Agnieszka Kostecka-Stec z Wieliczki.*
W tematach charakterystyki energetycznej budynków, zapotrzebowania na energię budynku, ocieplenia i izolacji,a także, ku mojemu zdziwieniu, z instalacji odzysku ciepła i chłodzących.
Babka jest super bo młoda, ładna i sympatyczna ale jak zaczyna się z nią dyskutować o budownictwie to poraża wiedzą, aż było miło patrzeć jak mi majster zaniemówił

Wystawiała mi świadectwa energetyczne, ale myślę że wiele sensownych porad można od niej uzyskać.
Z czystym sumieniem polecam www.wieliterm.pl

----------


## daat

> Z wykonawców jakich ja mogę polecić to na pewno pani *Agnieszka Kostecka-Stec z Wieliczki.*
> W tematach charakterystyki energetycznej budynków, zapotrzebowania na energię budynku, ocieplenia i izolacji,a także, ku mojemu zdziwieniu, z instalacji odzysku ciepła i chłodzących.
> Babka jest super bo młoda, ładna i sympatyczna ale jak zaczyna się z nią dyskutować o budownictwie to poraża wiedzą, aż było miło patrzeć jak mi majster zaniemówił
> 
> Wystawiała mi świadectwa energetyczne, ale myślę że wiele sensownych porad można od niej uzyskać.
> Z czystym sumieniem polecam www.wieliterm.pl


Super Wesoły, tylko wygląda mi to na autoreklamę ... Może masz na imię Agnieszka?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Wesoły*, a może byś najpierw jakiś staż tu odbył? Tak z pierwszym postem od razu reklama?   :ohmy:   Nikt Ci nie zaufa, więc zrobiłeś niedźwiedzią przysługę pani Agnieszce  :wink:

----------


## oola

czasem za bardzo sie czepiacie, a moze to jednak nie jest reklama.

ja sama zadebiutowałam na tym forum poprzez wpis na biała listę, w sumie tylko po to sie zarejestrowałam tutaj, a potem mnie wciagneło.

nie przecze, może rzeczywiscie ludzie sie tu pojawiają by robic sobie autoreklame, ale moze nie zawsze

----------


## Wesoły

Surowe reguły tu panują  :big grin: 
Zawitałem tu przypadkiem, ale tutejsze informacje są dość pomocne więc chętnie pozostanę.

Z osób jakie mogę polecić to dodam jeszcze elektryka Leszek Biskup Śledziejowice tel. 012 2785977
Instalacje wykonane solidnie i w dobrych cenach, jak trzeba było przyspieszyć to mi przyszło 4 ludzi i moment skończyli. Niby w elektryce jest najmniej problematycznych wykonawców, ale to moja druga ekipa i wypadli dużo bardziej pozytywnie.

Pozwolenia na budowę i cała „papierologia stosowana” biuro Geohit z Wieliczki – solidnie i w cenach, przełamują Wielicki monopol „Łukasików” na wszystko co związane z obsługą inwestycji.

A teraz pozostaje mi zrobić ogród, ale to chyba dopiero na wiosnę więc pytanie kogo moglibyście polecić (działka 12 arów, planowane oczko wodne i dużo zieleni)

----------


## Edyta M

> Surowe reguły tu panują 
> Zawitałem tu przypadkiem, ale tutejsze informacje są dość pomocne więc chętnie pozostanę.
> 
> Z osób jakie mogę polecić to dodam jeszcze elektryka Leszek Biskup Śledziejowice tel. 012 2785977
> Instalacje wykonane solidnie i w dobrych cenach, jak trzeba było przyspieszyć to mi przyszło 4 ludzi i moment skończyli. Niby w elektryce jest najmniej problematycznych wykonawców, ale to moja druga ekipa i wypadli dużo bardziej pozytywnie.
> 
> Pozwolenia na budowę i cała „papierologia stosowana” biuro Geohit z Wieliczki – solidnie i w cenach, przełamują Wielicki monopol „Łukasików” na wszystko co związane z obsługą inwestycji.
> 
> A teraz pozostaje mi zrobić ogród, ale to chyba dopiero na wiosnę więc pytanie kogo moglibyście polecić (działka 12 arów, planowane oczko wodne i dużo zieleni)


To nie wiesz , ze SLONECZKO pilnuje tutaj porzadku ???......
Nic nie umknie jego promyczkom , ja osobiscie popieram taka kontrole   :Lol:  moze dzieki temu swoj dom uda mi sie wybudowac z prawdziwymi fachowcami . Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> czasem za bardzo sie czepiacie, a moze to jednak nie jest reklama.


Może tym razem nie jest, ale to tak trudno wyczuć  :wink: 




> To nie wiesz , ze SLONECZKO pilnuje tutaj porzadku ???......


Nie, noo czasem tylko pomagam, a czasem mam pomocników  :wink: 
I dobrze  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Do dachu polecam Pana Wacława Wiśniewskiego!
> Solidny, rzeczowy, bardzo sprawna duuuża ekipa no i przede wszystkim TANI!
> dach 218m.kw. zrobiony w niecały tydzień (trochę padało), więżba stała w 1 dzień!
> tel. 662-241-168, firma nazywa się "Dachwex".


Jutro dzwonie do Pana Waclawa ......   :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dzwoniłem do ich obu,ale niestety nie mają już wolnych terminów,lub są bardzo odległe.


Sprawdze jak czy terminy sa tylko odlegle , czy odlegle odlegle , czy moze odlegle , odlegle , odlegle   :Evil:

----------


## Wesoły

Chciałbym się raz jeszcze przypomnieć z prośbą o namiary na projektantów / wykonawców ogrodów w okolicach Krakowa i Wieliczki.
Po moim pytaniu poszło trochę uwag niekoniecznie dotyczących tematu więc chciałbym znów wypłynąć na wierzch.
Znalazłem na forum zakładkę poświęconą ogrodom, ale pomimo godzinnych poszukiwań nie znalazłem tam nic ciekawego, ani też odpowiedzi na zamieszczony post, a tu jakby trochę więcej osób z okolic Krakowa zagląda więc  jeśli to możliwe to raz jeszcze prosiłbym o opinie co do wykonawców ogrodu.
Sprawdziłem kilka adresów z sieci, ale stawki to mają co najmniej porażające, a z realizacji to chcą pokazać głównie swój lub teściów ogród, a mnie bardziej interesuje na co może liczyć Klient.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Sloneczko

*Wesoły*, od nich dostałam ofertę: http://twojogrodmarzen.pl/kontakt.htm , ale przełożyłam sprawę na przyszły sezon. 

Tak wygląda:
_
Witam!
Ceny kształtują się następująco:
do powierzchni 10 arów cena wynosi 1 zł/m2
powierzchnia powyżej 10 arów - cena wynosi 0,9zł/m2
powierzchnia powyżej 15 arów - cena wynosi 0,8zł/m2

Powyższe ceny dotyczą wersji podstawowej projektu, która zawiera:

1) Rzut /projekt ogrodu/
2) Aksonometria
3) Tabelaryczny spis projektowanych gatunków i odmian /polski i łacina/
W projekcie proponuję także bieg ścieżek.
Detale (np rabaty czy inne mniejsze nasadzenia) przedstawione są w innej
skali tak, by całość była czytelna.
Wersja rozszerzona zawiera wszystkie powyższe punkty oraz dodatkowo spacer
po ogrodzie 3D (dzień i noc) zawierający propozycję oświetlenia. Ponadto
zawiera także zdjęcia roślin, opis pielęgnacji i ich charakterystykę.
Cena wersji rozszerzonej zależy od powierzchni ogrodu, ale dla przykładu
projekt w wersji rozszerzonej dla ogrodu 12-arowego wynosiłby w
przybliżeniu 1100zł(standard)+400zł=1500zł

Cały przebieg powstawania projektu wygląda następująco:
1) Wizyta w terenie, rozmowa z Klientem oraz pobranie zaliczki w wysokości
30% wartości (jeżeli jest to projekt on-line będzie to
tylko rozmowa/kilka rozmów/)
2) Sporządzenie szkicu koncepcyjnego na podstawie uzyskanych od Klienta
informacji (jeszcze bez nanoszenia gatunków - chodzi tu o ogólny układ i
charakter ogrodu)
3) Komentarze Klienta odnośnie wstępnego szkicu (zastrzegam sobie prawo do
2 iteracji (tzn. 2-ch - 3-ch poprawek - zazwyczaj tyle wystarczy, ale
będzie oczywiście tyle, aby Państwo byli zadowoleni
4) Sporządzenie ostatecznej wersji projektu
5) Odbiór projektu

Ceny, które podałam są orientacyjne, nie ukrywam, że najlepiej byłoby
umówić się na działce i spokojnie porozmawiać._

Skoro już przeszukałeś sieć, będziesz wiedział, czy te ceny są do przyjęcia  :smile:

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Chciałbym się raz jeszcze przypomnieć z prośbą o namiary na projektantów / wykonawców ogrodów w okolicach Krakowa i Wieliczki.
> Po moim pytaniu poszło trochę uwag niekoniecznie dotyczących tematu więc chciałbym znów wypłynąć na wierzch.
> Znalazłem na forum zakładkę poświęconą ogrodom, ale pomimo godzinnych poszukiwań nie znalazłem tam nic ciekawego, ani też odpowiedzi na zamieszczony post, a tu jakby trochę więcej osób z okolic Krakowa zagląda więc  jeśli to możliwe to raz jeszcze prosiłbym o opinie co do wykonawców ogrodu.
> Sprawdziłem kilka adresów z sieci, ale stawki to mają co najmniej porażające, a z realizacji to chcą pokazać głównie swój lub teściów ogród, a mnie bardziej interesuje na co może liczyć Klient.
> Z góry dziękuję


napisałam na priv   :smile:

----------


## Wesoły

Miałem rację pisząc że to bardzo przydatne forum  :smile: )
Dziękuję bardzo zwłaszcza Tobie Słoneczko. 
Mam jeszcze kontakty na prv więc na pewno coś z tego wybiorę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kielo

Witam może znacie i macie namiary na dobrych hydraulików

----------


## psadko

bardzo dobry hydraulik to p. Bogusław Kolarski mieszka w Giebułtowie a działa pewnie w całym Krakowie i okolicach nr tel: 691992121.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Biała lista hydraulików;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3539687.htm#3539687
Powodzenia   :Wink2:

----------


## kielo

Wielkie Dzięki Zbigniew 100

----------


## morrodiel

Hej, potrzebuję jakiegoś biura które uzgodni mi projekt w architekturze. Macie kogoś "szybkiego" i niedrogiego? (pompa ciepła)
pozdrawiam

----------


## cdariusz

przyglądam sie opiniom jakie piszecie pod adresem panelpolu i wyciągam wnioski że wasze opinie są chyba pod ich adresem nie słuszne.korzystałem z ich usług ale naprawdę nie miałem żadnych z nimi problemów.miałem zastrzeżenia do umowy jaką u nich podpisywałem ale na tym polega podpisanie umowy że dwie strony ją podpisują albo akceptują albo nie. zawarłem z nimi umowę na wykonanie konkretnych robót ustaliliśmy końcową kwotę zapłaciłem a oni sumiennie się z niej wywiązali.nie wiem o co wam chodzi z jakimiś zwrotami bo jeżeli ustala się że wykonana praca będzie tyle kosztować to czy oni zużyją dwa razy więcej materiału czy mniej to jest chyba ich sprawa. ja też korzystałem z ich transportu ale na umowie jaką podpisałem  wyraźnie było zaznaczone że transport nie obejmuje wyładunku też korzystałem z transportu ze sklepu agd i dokładnie takie same procedury.jestem z zawodu prawnikiem i tak naprawdę nie piszcie i nie domagajcie się od firm  zwrotów bo czegoś takiego niema.jest to dobra wola sklepu.mało tego firma może pobrać koszty  manipulacyjne związane ze zwrotem danego produktu.W zeszłym roku zamawiałem drzwi ale w innej firmie . czekałem na nie prawie osiem tygodni i na dodatek pomyliłem się w przypadku dwóch ościeżnic z wymiarami .wydawało mi się że nie jest to problem dla firmy bo sprzedadzą je komuś innemu a mnie sprowadzą prawidłowe.tak sprowadzili mi poprawne ale czekałem na nie już prawie trzy miesiące a na dodatek musiałem za nie jednak zapłacić a złe futryny mogłem u nich zostawić w komis.. Nie dziwię się więc że firmy żądają 100 procentowej przedpłaty bo jak by takich przypadków jak mój było więcej to chyba ich magazyny pękały by w szwach z towarem komisowym.Na koniec zanim kogoś opiszecie to zastanówcie się czy aby czasem nie robicie darmowej reklamy.Pisząc  opinie tak naprawdę piszcie słuszne uwagi a nie obelgi które mogą  doprowadzić do procesu jaki wytoczy wam firma.

----------


## Nefer

Zastanawiam się skąd w tym wątku tyle osób z cyfrą w miejscu liczby  postów na koncie ...
A może jakieś zdjątka ? Bo dzienników nie macie ..
NIe wątpię w dobre intencje, ale pierwszy raz widzę taki wątek  :smile:  :smile:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## asterix38

> Hej, potrzebuję jakiegoś biura które uzgodni mi projekt w architekturze. Macie kogoś "szybkiego" i niedrogiego? (pompa ciepła)
> pozdrawiam


Sprawdź może podejmie się Rafał 603708538 prowadzi biuro Graf2

----------


## labas1

Konkurencja czuwa  :Lol:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> przyglądam sie opiniom jakie piszecie pod adresem panelpolu i wyciągam wnioski że wasze opinie są chyba pod ich adresem nie słuszne.korzystałem z ich usług ale naprawdę nie miałem żadnych z nimi problemów.miałem zastrzeżenia do umowy jaką u nich podpisywałem ale na tym polega podpisanie umowy że dwie strony ją podpisują albo akceptują albo nie. zawarłem z nimi umowę na wykonanie konkretnych robót ustaliliśmy końcową kwotę zapłaciłem a oni sumiennie się z niej wywiązali.nie wiem o co wam chodzi z jakimiś zwrotami bo jeżeli ustala się że wykonana praca będzie tyle kosztować to czy oni zużyją dwa razy więcej materiału czy mniej to jest chyba ich sprawa. ja też korzystałem z ich transportu ale na umowie jaką podpisałem  wyraźnie było zaznaczone że transport nie obejmuje wyładunku też korzystałem z transportu ze sklepu agd i dokładnie takie same procedury.jestem z zawodu prawnikiem i tak naprawdę nie piszcie i nie domagajcie się od firm  zwrotów bo czegoś takiego niema.jest to dobra wola sklepu.mało tego firma może pobrać koszty  manipulacyjne związane ze zwrotem danego produktu.W zeszłym roku zamawiałem drzwi ale w innej firmie . czekałem na nie prawie osiem tygodni i na dodatek pomyliłem się w przypadku dwóch ościeżnic z wymiarami .wydawało mi się że nie jest to problem dla firmy bo sprzedadzą je komuś innemu a mnie sprowadzą prawidłowe.tak sprowadzili mi poprawne ale czekałem na nie już prawie trzy miesiące a na dodatek musiałem za nie jednak zapłacić a złe futryny mogłem u nich zostawić w komis.. Nie dziwię się więc że firmy żądają 100 procentowej przedpłaty bo jak by takich przypadków jak mój było więcej to chyba ich magazyny pękały by w szwach z towarem komisowym.Na koniec zanim kogoś opiszecie to zastanówcie się czy aby czasem nie robicie darmowej reklamy.Pisząc  opinie tak naprawdę piszcie słuszne uwagi a nie obelgi które mogą  doprowadzić do procesu jaki wytoczy wam firma.


Może to nie te Panel Pol   :Wink2:

----------


## Edyta M

> Do dachu polecam Pana Wacława Wiśniewskiego!
> Solidny, rzeczowy, bardzo sprawna duuuża ekipa no i przede wszystkim TANI!
> dach 218m.kw. zrobiony w niecały tydzień (trochę padało), więżba stała w 1 dzień!
> tel. 662-241-168, firma nazywa się "Dachwex".


hej 
Chyba troche przesadziles z tym tanio !!!!!
Moze napiszesz ile zaplaciles za metr kw. dachu i co zawierala usluga   :cool:

----------


## DoniaSuzzi

Witam, przeglądałam już parę stron tematu, jednak nie znalazłam żadnego fachowca od układania paneli. Może ktoś z Was mógłby mi polecić dobrego, rzetelnego fachowca, po przystępnej cenie?   :Wink2:    (okolice Krakowa)

----------


## rrober1975

> Witam, przeglądałam już parę stron tematu, jednak nie znalazłam żadnego fachowca od układania paneli. Może ktoś z Was mógłby mi polecić dobrego, rzetelnego fachowca, po przystępnej cenie?     (okolice Krakowa)


Ktoś już tu parę stron wcześniej polecał sklep z panelami i samo układanie.Sklep mieści się na Węgrzcach (blisko Bibic)-droga na Warszawę po prawej stronie.Nie pamiętam dokładnie w którym miejscu ,ale na pewno przed Michałowicami .Jak będziesz jechać w stronę W-wy to go zobaczysz.Jest przy samej drodze.

----------


## DoniaSuzzi

Dziękuję za odpowiedź   :Wink2:  

Tam właśnie już dzwoniłam i niestety nie mają tych paneli, którym mnie interesują, a Pan mówi, że samo układanie Mu się nie opłaca   :cry:   i niestety nie mam nikogo narazie do ułożenia paneli.

----------


## vanka99

Witam
Buduje sie w okolicach Wrocławia ale znalazłam wykonawcę od wykończeniówki, który jest z okolic Krakowa.
Mam więc pytanie - *czy ktoś słyszał o takim wykonawcy - PAWEŁ STACHURA ??* 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wesoły

Czy ktoś z Was ma może drzwi zewnętrzne z firmy Zbydrew ?
Mają dość atrakcyjną cenę i sprzedawca zachwala, ale jestem ciekaw czy ktoś z Was użytkuje je od kilku lat, a jeśli tak to jakie ma uwagi (chodzi mi o te wykonane z klejonego warstwowo drewna sosnowego i styropianu) ?

Możecie poradzić jakieś inne drzwi zewnętrzne w granicach 2000zł ? 
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Sloneczko

*Wesoły*, przeglądnij ofertę Stobrawy (my mamy od nich 2 pary drzwi):
http://www.stobrawa.superzakupy.biz/ .
Wtedy dostawa do domu była bezpłatna.

Drzwi są drewniane, wypełnione blachą, z zamkami Gerdy, przeżyły zimę i są ok  :smile: 

Producentem tych wszystkich drzwi jest firma Art-Tom: http://www.art-tom.pl/

----------


## gegus37

Ja mam takie i jestem z nich zadowolony - Węgrzyn

http://www.wegrzyn.biz/index.php?id=offer

----------


## Sloneczko

Ładne drzwi i niedrogie, ale zamek Gerdy jest jednym z warunków do ubezpieczenia domu...

----------


## mika25

Do tej pory nie zamieszczałam żadnych wiadomości na forum, teraz jednak postanowiłam napisać, ponieważ budowa mojego domu niedługo się zakończy. Skorzystałam z kilku namiarów podanych na tym forum i rzeczywiście był to dobry wybór. Dom kupiliśmy w stanie surowym, resztę wykańczaliśmy już we własnym zakresie. Ogólnie nie możemy narzekać na ekipy, które u nas robiły, oczywiście bez problemów się nie obeszło, ale to chyba normalne. Z fachowców z których skorzystaliśmy z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi: p. Piotr tel.601-247-356. (polecany kiedyś na forum). Tynki zrobione były terminowo i dobrze, następni wykonawcy nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ekipę tą poleciliśmy już znajomym i podobnie jak my są bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego. Kolejny fachowca którego polecam to p. Marek 604-203-616, suche tynki i malowanie oraz p. Andrzej 606-914-378, który układał płytki. Pracował może powoli, ale naprawdę płytki ułożone bardzo starannie. W tej chwili czekamy na montaż podłóg (firma polecana na forum z siedzibą w Węgrzcach Wielkich) i mamy nadzieje, że podobnie jak przy wcześniejszych polecanych przez Was fachowców w tym przypadku też wszystko będzie OK. Poszukujemy sprawdzonej firmy brukarskiej oraz kogoś zajmującego się projektowaniem i ewentualnie zakładaniem ogrodów w przystępnej cenie gdyż budżet budowy jest już mocno napięty. Jeśli znacie kogoś takiego to piszcie.

----------


## salatar

ktoś z was miał kontakt z panem "majstrem " S. Bednarczykiem z Sułkowa ?
majster - jeździ obecnie białym Transporterem T4 

chciałem wymienić opinie  :smile:

----------


## Veronique

*Biała lista* 
Ames Bud  :smile:  Remonty, wykończenia (począwszy od położenia płytek, paneli, po podwieszenie sufitu w kuchni  :big grin: ), ale także stawianie domu od zera aż po wykończeniówkę, także budowę domu może wykonać jedna firma.  :smile:  Wszystko oprócz hydrauliki i elektryki.  :smile:  
Artur- 661 276 083
http://ames-bud.pl/

----------


## Zbigniew100

Dlaczego nowy temat ?   :sad:

----------


## mika25

Zupełnie przez przypadek, to jest moj pierwszy wpis i widocznie zle cos zrobiłam, piwinnam zostawić puste pole i dać odpowiedz a nie nowy wpis? Dzieki za wyjasnienie  :big grin:

----------


## gegus37

*Biała lista*

Ocieplenia , wylewki i ogólnie wykończeniówka -* p. Rafał - tel. 501-750-109* 
robota zrobiona solidnie , wysoka kultura i rozsądne ceny - zdecydowanie polecam !

----------


## bm_mi

*Bardzo BIAŁA lista*

Jak na razie nie polecałem nikogo, przyszła dopiero teraz pora  :smile:  niestety wcześniejszych wykonawców nie mógłbym polecić w 100% :/

więc polecam Elektryka: pan Krzysztof Barket.
Elektryk ten ma zupełnie inne podejście do instalacji elektrycznych, zobaczy dom, powie cenę - i w tym można już dowolnie sobie kształtować ile chce się mieć "punktów", dowolna ilość podłączy pod kinkiety, dowolna ilość gniazdek, halogeny, węże świetlne, podświetlenia obrazów itd) (generalnie wszystko co znajduje się w domu + wypusty z domu na oświetlenie zewnętrzne domu + wypusty na bramę, domofon, oświetlenie ogrodu itd).
+ wszystkie instalacje tel, internetowe oraz alarmowe  :smile:  + instalacje pod jakieś czujki pogodowe, domofony itd...
super doradził w sprawie halogenów, węży świetlnych  :smile:  żona zadowolona jak nigdy
Prawie w każdym pokoju będę miał internet, nawet w kuchni kazałem zrobić  :smile: 

Wszystko w markowych peszlach, wykuwane fajnymi maszynami w ścianie + maszyny na pył -> nic się nie kurzy.
Oczywiście wszystko ładnie zagipsowane i posprzątane  :smile: 
... + dodatkowo okazało się, że w cenie był również biały montaż gniazdek i wyłączników

namiary na priv

----------


## Edyta M

> No proszę, znowu "moja ekipa"  A polecany wcześniej Franek Wrona pracował kiedyś w ekipie Wacława Wiśniewskiego. Teraz pracuje na własny rachunek i jest równie solidny jak jego były szef


Hejka Sloneczko !!!!
Czekam obecnie na wycene od Frania Wrony ..... 
Pozdrawiam   :big tongue:

----------


## Edyta M

100 postow YUPI !!!!! 
Czuje sie juz bardziej zadomowiona   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Hejka Sloneczko !!!!
> Czekam obecnie na wycene od Frania Wrony ..... 
> Pozdrawiam


A my czekamy na Franka... Zarobiony jakniewiemco, a studnia na klapę blaszaną czeka, czeka, czeka... W końcu nie wytrzymam   :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> Hejka Sloneczko !!!!
> Czekam obecnie na wycene od Frania Wrony ..... 
> Pozdrawiam  
> 
> 
> A my czekamy na Franka... Zarobiony jakniewiemco, a studnia na klapę blaszaną czeka, czeka, czeka... W końcu nie wytrzymam


Doczekasz sie .... 
Ja potrzebuje Go dopiero w przyszlym roku , ale jesli wszystko pojdzie dobrze ( dogadamy sie co do ceny ) to " zaklepuje " Frania na daszek na pismie !!!.
Ale , ale .... Ty to jakis nocny marek jestes   :Wink2:   Ja dzialam w innej strefie czasowej , ale w Polsce to juz po 2 w nocy    :ohmy:  
Pozdrawiam i zycze " szybkiego " czekania

----------


## Renia77

Witam  :smile:  Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić kogoś solidnego od alarmów? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam  Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić kogoś solidnego od alarmów? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam


Znam kogos solidnego , robil u znajomych ... zapytam i podam Ci namiary , mysle ze nie jest tez drogi , ale to sama ocenisz . 
Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Carlos1

Jest już co prawda na białej liście ale dopiszę ponownie fachowca od dachów.
Mnie robił dach 3 lata temu a teraz robi u szwagra. Pełny profesjonalizm.
Grzegorz Piwowar tel. 601 187 052

Pozdrowienia. :wink:

----------


## Rafal111

dopisz go tez na liste na http://fachowcy.agapo.pl

----------


## Sloneczko

Aaa, to Ty rozsyłasz maile na skrzynki użytkowników. Chcesz nas przenieść na nowe forum? Mamy tu białe i czarne listy fachowców.

----------


## qqlio

CZARNA LISTA
Zdecydowanie odradzam pseudofirmę Budimar Marcin Leszczynski (Węgrzce koło Wieliczki).
Problemy były od początku do samego końca i częściowo pozostają nadal nierozwiązane. Ławy zaszalowane na trawie, zbrojenia do poprawy, dach do korekty i wieczne problemy finansowe (brak płynności), ktore rzutowały na prace to tylko skrawek półtorarocznej historii. Częste zmiany podwykonawców i numerów telefonów strategią firmy... Doswiadczenie godne polecenia tylko dla osób o silnych nerwach, dużą ilością czasu (żeby pilnować i sprawdzać) i bez pilnych terminów przeprowadzki.
Wiecej na priv dla zainteresowanych.
Pzdr

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam  Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić kogoś solidnego od alarmów? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam


Wiadomosc poszla na priv.

----------


## bolderik

Witam, 

czy ktoś zetknął się z firmą *IMPULS* z Zabierzowa? Chętnie posłucham opinii  :smile: .

----------


## redpradnik

Jesli ktos z Was bedzie potrzebował pompę głębinową to polecam firmę Malec w Świątnikach Górnych.
Sprzedają pompy Castoramie itp generalnie ogromna firma mają własny serwis gdyby coś się przyszłościowo popsuło i firma ma ponad 10 lat działalności.

http://fhagnieszkamalec.fm.interia.pl/
strona dość prototypowa... ale z detalu nie zyją - taka dostalem informacje :smile:

----------


## jessi

witam ,może mi ktoś polecić fachowców z okolic Tarnowa ,Bochni ,Brzeska lub innych    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  do stanu SOS lub SSZ

----------


## Marepel

Mi domek budował Pan Jan z Nowego Sącza. Ma ekipy od wszystkiego, osobno murarzy, elektryków, hydraulików, od więźby i dachów, fliziarzy, tynkarzy malarzy, parkieciarzy itd.
Jak chcecie zobaczyć efekty to zapraszam do mojego dziennika. Zaczął budować dom pod koniec kwietnia 2009 a już w grudniu dom był pomalowany w środku.
Pan strasznie zagoniony, nie ma za dużo czasu na dyskusje ale za to budowa idzie że hej.... tel 509606703
Zobacz sobie w moim dzienniku jak buduje



> witam ,może mi ktoś polecić fachowców z okolic Tarnowa ,Bochni ,Brzeska lub innych      do stanu SOS lub SSZ

----------


## Piotr_M

[quote="Marepel"]Mi domek budował Pan Jan z Nowego Sącza. Zaczął budować dom pod koniec kwietnia 2009 a już w grudniu dom był pomalowany w środku.
/quote]

Tylko pogratulować tempa i ekipy. A żartując można powiedzieć, że skończyli przed czasem biorąc pod uwagę, że jest wrzesień 2009.

----------


## Edyta M

Jak szanowny kolega zauwazyl ... tempo jest powalajace , a kto by sie tam przejmowal , ze dopiero wrzesien 2009 a dom pomalowany byl juz w grudniu 2009 . * JUTRO TO DZIS TYLE ZE JUTRO*   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr_M

> * JUTRO TO DZIS TYLE ZE JUTRO*


Oprócz kwestii konstrukcyjnych i wykonawczych na forum można skończyć kurs filozofii   :Lol:  
Jak przyjdzie jakaś ekipa z takim hasłem po płatność przedterminową to nie bedę wiedział co odpowiedzieć   :ohmy:

----------


## Marepel

Upsss.
Lata mi się pomyliły. zaczęli budowę w kwietniu 2008 a skończyli w grudniu 2008 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

podobno po trzydziestce czas szybciej leci i tak też jest w moim przypadku....


[quote="Piotr_M"]


> Mi domek budował Pan Jan z Nowego Sącza. Zaczął budować dom pod koniec kwietnia 2009 a już w grudniu dom był pomalowany w środku.
> /quote]
> 
> Tylko pogratulować tempa i ekipy. A żartując można powiedzieć, że skończyli przed czasem biorąc pod uwagę, że jest wrzesień 2009.

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> * JUTRO TO DZIS TYLE ZE JUTRO*  
> 
> 
> Oprócz kwestii konstrukcyjnych i wykonawczych na forum można skończyć kurs filozofii   
> Jak przyjdzie jakaś ekipa z takim hasłem po płatność przedterminową to nie bedę wiedział co odpowiedzieć


Szanowny kolego nie daj sie wyprzedzic ekipie .... sam zaproponuj im takie rozwiazanie platnicze   :Lol:  
A co do kursu z filozofii to musze Cie rozczarowac .... niektorzy juz tak maja , ze sa "dziedzicznie obciazeni" ( mam na mysli te dobre obciazenia ) i ta FILOZOFIA to nic innego jak dobra pamiec   :Wink2:  
P.S.
Cytat pochodzi z filmu " *SEKSMISJA* " i jak widac sprawdza sie nawet na forum budowlanym 
Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Piotr_M

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania drenażu - czy mogę prosić o podpowiedzi?

----------


## madd

> Napisał Zbigniew100
> 
> Poprostu będzie to trochę więcej roboty.  
> 
> *Nie ze mną te numery Bruner.*
> 
> Proszę o pomoc czy; 
> 
> Pan *madd* to P. Madeja wylewki, sso , ściany itd. - tel. 606 838 128 ?
> ...



Jak Boga kocham - Madeje polecałam tu kilka razy - dla przypomnienia też - bo gość jest w porzadku. Dlaczego od razu się doszukiwać bog wie czego????

A tak w ogole to hydraulika szukam. Sprytnego, coby od pieca z podkowa kaloryfery podlaczyl....

----------


## aki-aki

Witajcie,

niestety przyszedł czas wpisu na CZARNĄ LISTĘ - a miałam nadzieję że tego uniknę.

Bardzo ale to bardzo odradzam kożystanie z usług niejakiego *Tadeusza Rajskiego.*Robi remonty i wykończenia - mnie wykończył nerwowo.
Działa na terenie Bochni i Krakowa.

Fuszerka nie z tej ziemi. Podłoga w remontowanym mieszkaniu została zabrudzoana farbą olejną :sad: (( Nie do domycia. 
Luksfery to ja bym lepiej położyła. 
Brak ćwierćwałków na płytkach w kuchni i łazience.
Krzywo osadzona umywalka - wszystko ścieka na bok. 

A na deser - kubełek moczu w szafce. Wymiotowałam kilka dni ale wcześniej przez kilka godzin dochodziłam co tak capi.  :Evil:  

Po moich licznych telfonach umówiłam się z Panem na dwa spotkania. Jak się domyślacie na żadne nie przyszedł. 

Ale cóż się mu dziwić - w końcu już wziął pieniądze.  :Evil:  

Nauczyłam się jednego - zawsze spisać umowę.

Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych telefony do owego jegomościa na privie.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witajcie,
> 
> niestety przyszedł czas wpisu na CZARNĄ LISTĘ...
> 
> ...Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych telefony do owego jegomościa na privie.


Po co?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał aki-aki
> 
> Witajcie,
> 
> niestety przyszedł czas wpisu na CZARNĄ LISTĘ...
> 
> ...Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych telefony do owego jegomościa na privie.
> 
> 
> Po co?


Witam
Chyba po to zeby umowic sie na zbiorowy lincz   :big tongue:  , ale z tego co pisze *aki-aki* Pan od wykonczeniowki raczej nie lubi zjawiac sie na umowione spotkania !!!!

----------


## Anusia127

Czy ktoś z państwa natknął się na firmę "Bruk Bet" z siedzibą w Bachowicach gmina Spytkowice.?
Bardzo mi zależy na opinii, gdyż znajomy poleca mi jako wykonawcę dachu pana Janusza Książka, który jest właścicielem tejże właśnie firmy.

----------


## Anusia127

Przepraszam że nie piszę na temat ale proszę o pomoc.!

Czy ktoś kiedykolwiek miał do czynienia z wykonawcami-partaczami.
U mojej siostry "schrzanili" fundament-ma wielką bulwę z jednej strony do zewnątrz-trudno będzie ocieplić, przesunęli ściankę w salonie o 7 cm, nie mówiąc o krzywych ścianach. Gdy przyszło podpisywać umowę końcową, majster oświadczył, że są to usterki mieszczące się w granicach normy.
Kazał siostrze wziąć sobie geodetę. Co ona ma w tym przypadku zrobić? Gdzie udać się po pomoc.?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Przepraszam że nie piszę na temat ale proszę o pomoc.!
> 
> Czy ktoś kiedykolwiek miał do czynienia z wykonawcami-partaczami.
> U mojej siostry "schrzanili" fundament-ma wielką bulwę z jednej strony do zewnątrz-trudno będzie ocieplić, przesunęli ściankę w salonie o 7 cm, nie mówiąc o krzywych ścianach. Gdy przyszło podpisywać umowę końcową, majster oświadczył, że są to usterki mieszczące się w granicach normy.
> Kazał siostrze wziąć sobie geodetę. Co ona ma w tym przypadku zrobić? Gdzie udać się po pomoc.?


Co na to kierownik budowy ?   :Confused:

----------


## redpradnik

bulwe ma bo pewnie rozepchało im szalunek
Jesli wymurowali krzywo sciany i w zlym miejscu nie wyplacil bym ich  :smile:

----------


## rrober1975

Witam
U mnie SSO wreszcie zakonczony,więc mogę podsumowac moją ,częsciową przygodę z budową domu.Namiary ktore podaje -wykorzystac na własną odpowiedzialnosc.
Na początek coś na białą listę :
- geodeta : P.Poseł 0604 61 61 96 -facet rzeczowy,polecany tu już kilka razy
- architekt do adaptacji : A. Pałach 012 665 10 49 ,działa w gminie Zielonki
- skład budowlany : Krak-cem(ul.Łokietka)-w miarę bezproblemowo.Ceny do  dogadania.Polecam również Nowy Dom Juniora (Michałowice)
- Dostawca dachówki : skład HARP -Węgrzce.Załatwiałem wszystko z P.Faracikiem.(0505 056 83 :cool: Człek kumaty i pomocny.Ewentualną współpracę z HARPem proponuje rozpocząc własnie od niego
- Folię dachową zakupiłem w firmie MATEO (Ul.Balicka)-ceny ok,duży wybór "od ręki"
- Kominy :SCHIEDEL .Dlaczego?-ponieważ ludzie z tej firmy chętnie służą pomocą i jak już ktoś wcześniej napisał : "wiedzą wszystko" 



Teraz SZARA LISTA , szara ,a nie czarna bo do współpracy nie doszło,
MELLE -wysłane 2 zapytanie i zero oddzewu.Bez komentarza.Nie kazdy ma czas jedzic po miescie.
ATTIC -po wysłaniu zapytania oddzew był,za drugim razem handlowcowi brakło już chęci.Zrezygnowałem więc zanim zacząłem 

To chyba na tyle tym razem.Teraz jestem na etapie kupna stolarki.Nie podaje jeszcze namiarow, bo sprawa w toku....ale

----------


## Anusia127

*Zbigniew100* Na nieszczęście majster miał swojego kierownika budowy.
Pieniądze wziął przy pierwszym spotkaniu, a na budowie był 2 razy i wszystko według niego jest w porządku.


*redpradnik* Rzeczywiście źle związali szalunki i się rozeszły tworząc bulwę. Dziś majster dzwonił do szwagra o wypłacenie końcówki. Szwagier powiedział, żeby skół bulwę to ten się rozłączył.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> *Zbigniew100* Na nieszczęście majster miał swojego kierownika budowy.
> Pieniądze wziął przy pierwszym spotkaniu, a na budowie był 2 razy i wszystko według niego jest w porządku.
> 
> 
> *redpradnik* Rzeczywiście źle związali szalunki i się rozeszły tworząc bulwę. Dziś majster dzwonił do szwagra o wypłacenie końcówki. Szwagier powiedział, żeby skół bulwę to ten się rozłączył.


Czego nie naprawi ten wykonawca , bedzie Cię dodatkowo kosztowalu u następnego.
Np. Dopuszczalne odchylenie od pionu muru z cegły i pustakow ceramicznych to nie wiecej niż 10 mm na kondygnacji
Obrys muru, dopuszczalne odchyłki to 20 mm w wymiarach poziomych i pionowych  poszczególnych pomieszczeń .

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Bruno1001

Przestrzegam wszystkich budujących się z okolic Tarnowa przed firmą budowlaną KARIMAR.Właściciel tej firmy- p.MARIUSZ KIEŁTYKA naciąga ludzi,wyłudza pieniądze pod pretekstem zakupu materiałów  budowlanych.Oszukuje nie tylko swoich klientów ale również składy budowlane,tartaki-bierze od nich materiał za który nie płaci.Firma zarejestrowana jest w Gromniku,ale p.Kiełtyka działa na terenie Tarnowa i okolic.Oszukał juz wielu!!!Ogłasza się w gazecie Temi.Nie podaje nazwy firmy tylko swój numer telefonu:796 468 811 a także 882 855 608.

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka *BRUNO 1001* 
Wrzuc te informacje do grupy budujacej  *Tarnow i okolice*  moze sie przydac   budujacym w tym regionie 
Pozdrawiam 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/tarnow-i-...,t3571-120.htm

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Zbigniew100* Na nieszczęście majster miał swojego kierownika budowy.
> Pieniądze wziął przy pierwszym spotkaniu,


Wziął, czy dostał? Jak można płacić za coś z góry, na dodatek nie znając człowieka?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## jankos

Witam.

Po raz kolejny Bardzo Biała Lista!

Parkiety - polecam firmę MW Parkiet - właściciel Marek Wojtanek (namiary poniżej).
http://www.mwparkiet.pl/

Pan Marek robił u mnie parkiet z merbau - bardzo dobra cena za parkiet (deska - szerokość 90, długość 300-1200) i wysoka jakość usługi. Cały czas dobry kontakt, wszystko robione zgodnie z początkowymi ustaleniami. Polecam!!!

jankos

----------


## redpradnik

> ... No to ja zaczynam polecać 
> 
> *Biała LISTA*
> Hydraulik Pan Jacek - Aqua 603 630 261 - poprawił wszystko co było spiepszone przez poprzednia ekipe - i zrobil ogrzewanie podlogowe z grzejnikami itp 
> 
> Wylewki - Pan Marek - 501 651 600  - zmieniam zdanie wylewka krzywa w jednym rogu w salonie ://///// Przez 3 dni mi robili wylewke 200 m2 Panowie przyjezdzali rano o 7 a zaczynali prace o 12 ... bo mieli " ciezki" poprzedni dzien


aktualizacja

----------


## Bruno1001

Witaj Edyta M!!!Dzięki za podpowiedź!  :big grin:  Już umieściłem tam informacje o tym oszuście.Niech ludzie wiedzą jaki to człowiek.Ja niestety nie miałem tyle szczęścia i też jestem ofiarą jego oszustw...Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Erol 1

Czy ktoś z was miał do czynienia z firmą ŚWIAT PANELI DOMLUX sprzedającą i montującą panele http://www.allegro.pl/show_shop.php?shop_id=2661819.
Chciałbym u nich zamówić panele z montażem ale nie wiem czy warto. 
Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.

----------


## Sloneczko

Zobacz, gość nie ma ani jednego negatywa, ani nawet neutrala. Same pozytywy, więc chyba jest dobry  :smile:

----------


## Erol 1

Dlatego właśnie się nad nim zastanawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Nie polecam firmy wykonczeniowej *Unicorn* z Krakowa. http://www.unicorn.xwp.pl/ Oglaszaja sie, ze robia w zasadzie wszystko, a praktycznie niczego nie potrafia zrobic dobrze, oprocz rozgrzebania roboty... Proponuja rozwiazania pt. _zeby Polska nie zginela_, z marnym skutkiem. Efekt - zmarnowany material, krzywe sciany, pekniecia przy futrynach, krzywo zamontowane wylaczniki, za duze dylatacje w podlodze z barlinka, krzywo polozony parkiet, gory i doliny na scianach i wiele, wiele innych tego typu niedorobek... Robia metoda "wszystko na raz", aby trudniej bylo na biezaco je wychwytywac... Kosztorys nigdy nie zawiera wszystkich elementow - sciany z k-g bez naroznikow, podlogi bez listew itd. itd. Klasyczne "okazywanie sie". Generalnie - srednio zdolni amatorzy udajacy firme.   :Confused:

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
Czy ktos moglby mi polecic firme z* wojewodztwa malopolskiego* ktora wykona projekt i instalacje  pompy ciepla wraz z rekuperatorem .
Bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz 
Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Nie polecam firmy wykonczeniowej *Unicorn* z Krakowa. http://www.unicorn.xwp.pl/ Oglaszaja sie, ze robia w zasadzie wszystko, a praktycznie niczego nie potrafia zrobic dobrze, oprocz rozgrzebania roboty... Proponuja rozwiazania pt. _zeby Polska nie zginela_, z marnym skutkiem. Efekt - zmarnowany material, krzywe sciany, pekniecia przy futrynach, krzywo zamontowane wylaczniki, za duze dylatacje w podlodze z barlinka, krzywo polozony parkiet, gory i doliny na scianach i wiele, wiele innych tego typu niedorobek... Robia metoda "wszystko na raz", aby trudniej bylo na biezaco je wychwytywac... Kosztorys nigdy nie zawiera wszystkich elementow - sciany z k-g bez naroznikow, podlogi bez listew itd. itd. Klasyczne "okazywanie sie". Generalnie - srednio zdolni amatorzy udajacy firme.


To wszystko na jednej budowie ?   :sad:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Nie polecam firmy wykonczeniowej *Unicorn* z Krakowa. http://www.unicorn.xwp.pl/ Oglaszaja sie, ze robia w zasadzie wszystko, a praktycznie niczego nie potrafia zrobic dobrze, oprocz rozgrzebania roboty... Proponuja rozwiazania pt. _zeby Polska nie zginela_, z marnym skutkiem. Efekt - zmarnowany material, krzywe sciany, pekniecia przy futrynach, krzywo zamontowane wylaczniki, za duze dylatacje w podlodze z barlinka, krzywo polozony parkiet, gory i doliny na scianach i wiele, wiele innych tego typu niedorobek... Robia metoda "wszystko na raz", aby trudniej bylo na biezaco je wychwytywac... Kosztorys nigdy nie zawiera wszystkich elementow - sciany z k-g bez naroznikow, podlogi bez listew itd. itd. Klasyczne "okazywanie sie". Generalnie - srednio zdolni amatorzy udajacy firme.  
> 
> 
> To wszystko na jednej budowie ?


Wszystko w jednym mieszkaniu.   :sad:

----------


## Erol 1

Wie ktoś dlaczego wątek został przeniesiony?

----------


## malgos2

> Wie ktoś dlaczego wątek został przeniesiony?


Bo zostal zlilkwidowany dzial _Wykonawca doskonaly i mniej..._ 

 :Confused:

----------


## qqlio

> Napisał Blutka
> 
> Na białą listę mam świetną ekipę od ogrodzeń - namiarami służę na priv.
> 
> 
> To ja bym prosił, jeśli można...


Niestety musze polecanego przez Ciebie pana Mariusza zdecydowanie wpisac na czarna liste.
CZARNA LISTA - ogrodzenie
Ogrodzenie u mnie (120mb siatki na podmurowce) zaczal wykonywac w czerwcu i nadal nie jest skonczone. Po drodze znosilem pijactwa ekipy
(zwlaszcza ojca wykonawcy, bo to taka ekipa "rodzinna"). 
Rowniez udalo im sie uszlodzic brame garazowa (mieszkali na budowie u mnie, wiec nie bylem w stanie ich caly zcas kontrolowac).
Od 3 miesiecy nie odbiera telefonu (czasem odpisze na maila, np. obiecal termin, ktorego znowu nie dotrzymal itd.).
Generalnie - mamy pazdziernik a ja zostalem z samymi slupkami, nieskonczona podmurowka, bez siatki, a na dodatek podmurowka zaczela wyraznie pekac w wielu miejscach (beton polewany, zimy jeszcze nie bylo...)
Trzymac sie z daleka.

Pzdr

----------


## maciekCP

Witam, 

Na szczęście moja przygoda z budowaniem już zmierza ku końcowi (szczęśliwemu?), więc kilka refleksji na temat wykonawców:

- zawsze, ale to zawsze i jeszcze raz zawsze podpisujcie UMOWĘ z zakresem robót, terminami wykonania poszczególnych etapów pracy, wynagrodzeniem za poszczególne roboty i materiały oraz zasadami (raty?) i terminami płatności. Kary umowne za opóźnienia konieczne, 5% za tydzień na przykład.

- BĄDŹCIE WINNI WYKONAWCY PIENIĄDZE! To jedyna gwarancja (a i tak nie 100 procentowa) że przyjdzie do Was skończyć, co zaczął. Zapłata całości zawsze dopiero po wykonaniu całości robót i po odbiorze jakościowym.

- nie umawiajcie się na odbiory na wieczór, kiedy jest już ciemno (banał  :smile:  ) zawsze przeoczycie kilka drobiazgów, które później ktoś następny musi naprawić - na Wasz koszt.

A teraz moja prywatna BIAŁA lista wykonawców :
- Zenon Abramowicz: 501-307-832- kierownik budowy, generalny wykonawca.  Bardzo rzetelny człowiek. Miałem obawy brać kierownika na generalnego wykonawcę, zgodziłem się na podstawie opinii znajomych (kilku) i nie żałuję.
- Leszek Celer - elektryk: 603-188-958. Wszystko OK, instalację mam może niezbyt skomplikowaną, ale poradził sobie z nią dobrze, szybko, w rozsądnych cenach. Przyjeżdża na każde zawołanie co by rozwiązywać wszelkie problemy wychodzące post factum.
- Kazimierz Madej - wykończenia (płytki, gładzie, malowanie, łazienki, itp): 600-275-719. Nie spieszy się może, irytująco (niekiedy) flegmatyczny, ale bardzo dokładny i staranny. Doradzi, pomoże, a nie zedrze.
- Adam Seidler - kominki: 503-142-588 - jeśli już uda się uzgodnić termin, to się go trzyma, ceny OK, jakość chyba też - zobaczę za 5 lat  :smile: 
- Pracownia Rewaloryzacji Zabytków, ul. Vettulaniego Kraków - dostawca stolarki okiennej. Super okna, w dobrych cenach!
- Krzysiek Gzyl z Jerzmanowic - koparkowy, transport samochodowy: 604-735-820: bardzo sensowny, pomysłowy i rzetelny człowiek.


A teraz smaczki, czy CZARNA LISTA:
- szeroko reklamowana firma hydrauliczno-instalatorska Aqua z Myślenic - panowie Jacek & Jacek: bardzo sympatyczni panowie, chyba fachowi (moja ocena jako laika i opinie osób, które widziały instalację), ale katastrofa z dotrzymywaniem terminów. Jesli masz kupę czasu na jeżdżenie na umówione spotkania, które nie dochodzą do skutku, to polecam. Jeśli normalnie żyjesz i pracujesz - poszukaj kogoś innego.
- MP Service Mariusz Piątek (hydraulicy, kotłownie, itp). Właściciel wydaje się kompetentny, ale zawala terminy, nie kontroluje swoich pracowników, którzy jak mają czas i ochotę, to przyjeżdżają, jeśli nie, to się nie pojawiają, a Ty, inwestorze  :wink:  jeździj za nimi, dzwoń i módl się o ich łaskę, żeby przyszli i skończyli, co rozgrzebali  :smile: 
- pan Marek od wylewek i regipsów (polecany na forum, niestety skasowałem już jego numer tel) o ile wylewki nawet wyszły, o tyle regipsy też wyszły... z miesięcznym opóźnieniem, wyszły też znacznie ponad uzgodniony budżet...

----------


## malgos2

Sluchajcie, znalazlby sie gdzies jakis slusarz, ktory niedrogo zrobilby mi metalowa drabinke?  :Roll:

----------


## asasello

> Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania drenażu - czy mogę prosić o podpowiedzi?


Mi drenaz wykonala firma Monbud z Mogilan (http://www.monbud.pl/). Jestem zadowolony, wiec smialo moge ich polecic.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Sluchajcie, znalazlby sie gdzies jakis slusarz, ktory niedrogo zrobilby mi metalowa drabinke?


Napisz do nich, albo zadzwoń po informację: http://www.nowako.pl/
Nam robili bramę i metalowe stelaże pod płotki. Są sumienni i niedrodzy.

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Sluchajcie, znalazlby sie gdzies jakis slusarz, ktory niedrogo zrobilby mi metalowa drabinke? 
> 
> 
> Napisz do nich, albo zadzwoń po informację: http://www.nowako.pl/
> Nam robili bramę i metalowe stelaże pod płotki. Są sumienni i niedrodzy.


Dzieki.   :smile:  

Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie im sie chcialo taka mala rzecz zrobic.  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dzieki.   
> 
> Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie im sie chcialo taka mala rzecz zrobic.


No się nie przyznawaj, że dla chomika  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Dzieki.   
> 
> Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie im sie chcialo taka mala rzecz zrobic. 
> 
> 
> No się nie przyznawaj, że dla chomika


Mam zamowic brame a potem powiedziec, ze ups, pieniazki mi sie skonczyly, bedzie tylko drabinka?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Powiedz, że tak się ładnie spisali w Dziekanowicach, że bardzo chcesz zamówić właśnie u nich drabinę (nie drabinkę  :wink: ), ale Twój pomysł jest lepszy

----------


## malgos2

> Powiedz, że tak się ładnie spisali w Dziekanowicach, że bardzo chcesz zamówić właśnie u nich drabinę (nie drabinkę )


OK. Tak zrobie.  :cool:  Jeszcze raz dzieki.   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Malgos*, a poważnie, zobacz jaki wybór jest na Allegro   :ohmy:  

http://www.allegro.pl/listing/search...ry=5&country=1

----------


## malgos2

> *Malgos*, a poważnie, zobacz jaki wybór jest na Allegro   
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/listing/search...ry=5&country=1


Widzialam, ale to sa drabiny aluminiowe, wolnostojace, a ja potrzebuje stalowa, zamocowana do antresoli. Zamiast schodow... Nic wielkiego, pare zespawanych pretow, ale musi byc zrobiona na konkretna wysokosc, z hakami do przykrecenia do sciany itd. Takie zupelnie profesjonalne jak do sklepow kosztuja majatek...   :Confused:  No i nie moze byc z aluminium, bo jak bedzie za lekka i sie bedzie ruszala to spadne.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

Nie chcesz schodów drewnianych? Są w Castoramach taniutkie, tzw. młynarskie. Tyle że surowe i trzeba je malować.
Moja córka z mężem urządzili sobie sypialnię na antresoli (syn zresztą też) i zamontowali takie właśnie schody.

Nawet znalazłam zdjęcie sprzed przeprowadzki:

----------


## malgos2

To juz przerabialam, ale antresola jest za niska, zeby bylo wygodnie wchodzic...  :sad:  To znaczy wchodzenie to maly pryszcz, ale schodzenie to juz byloby wyzwanie, bo trzeba by sie czolgac. Poza tym nie moga byc przy scianie, wiec mozna by latwo spasc. Przymierzalam takie, nawet zaplacilam za nie 500 zl stolarzowi...   :Evil:  Temu Niewiadomskiemu, co zniknal z moimi kluczami (juz jest na czarnej liscie).  :Evil: 

Stalowa drabinka bylaby idealna - mam zdjecie takiej, ktora juz uzytkuje gdzie indziej i jest gites.  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

No to wracamy do punktu wyjścia - dzwonisz do Nowako  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

> No to wracamy do punktu wyjścia - dzwonisz do Nowako


Moze beda kogos znali, kto dziubie takie rzeczy. Dam znac jak cos zalatwie.  :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr_M

> Napisał Piotr_M
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania drenażu - czy mogę prosić o podpowiedzi?
> 
> 
> Mi drenaz wykonala firma Monbud z Mogilan (http://www.monbud.pl/). Jestem zadowolony, wiec smialo moge ich polecic.



Dzięki za podpowiedź - spróbuję

----------


## robus75

Witam. Poprosze o jakies namiary na ludzi lub firmy ktore zajmuja sie kominkami z Gorlic lub okolic. Mile widziany bedzie rowniez kontakt do panow od C.O  :smile:

----------


## Wujor

Witam,

Na białą listę : 

1.Oknoplus z Myślenic. 
Okna wymierzyli,zrobili i poprawnie zamontowali. Błyskawiczna reakcja w wypadku jakichkolwiek wątpliwości klienta.

2.Gazmax - Myślenice. 
Przyłącz wody zrobiony bardzo sprawnie, mam wrażenie że cenowo są konkurencyjni.

----------


## Erol 1

BIAŁA LISTA
Geodeta
Tadeusz Dąbkowski
tel. 606 678 131.
Robił mi mapkę powykonawczą. Szybko i solidnie.

----------


## ngel

a ma ktoś takiego naprawdę super-hiper stolarza?? Co to i meble zrobi i może schody? I z drewna i z mdf-u? Czy tacy w ogóle istnieją? Aaaa i żeby nie zdarł ze mnie ostatnich złociszy   :Wink2:

----------


## asterix38

*Czarna lista*

Zalecam szczególną ostrożności przy realizacji zakupu i montażu stolarki okiennej firmy *Pozbud z Lubonia* w firmie* Fernis* (stoisko ul. Klimeckiego).

Sam zakup i dostawa bez uwag jednakże w wyniku montażu zostały uszkodzone okna (rozwarstwienie ramy okiennej poprzez nieumiejętne wbicie klinów). Po około 2 miesięcy uszkodzona prowadnica okna w systemie HST (mało co otwierana) oraz lakier na oknie. Przez dwa miesiące kontakty telefoniczne i mailowe z firmą Fernis a potem dodatkowo z firmą Pozbud 
i dalej nic tylko obiecanki a prace idą dalej.

Ciekawe co będzie dalej jeżeli  już są takie problemy.

----------


## ann&tom

*BIAŁA LISTA*
Projekt przyłaczy wod-kan gaz. 

p. Krzysiek Zając (501435815 można sie powołać na Tomka z Bieżanowa) - fachowcy - robili całą wykończeniówkę (ocieplenie poddaszy g-k, tynki wew, wylewki tynki zewn.) - żałuję że nie budowałem z nimi od podstaw 

skład Budbet (kominy, materiały na stan surowy) - Kapelanka - Pan Mariusz - wszystko na telefon i terminowo

Przyłącza wod-kan. Pan A.Wawro (603796124) - sprawnie szybko wszystko w MPWiK-u załatwione - nie tanio ale bez stresu

Elektryka - Pan P. Porąbka - wszystko porządnie, sprawnie, doradził i pomógł

Ułożenie kostki Pan Robert - szybko, sprawnie, 

[b]CZARNA LISTA*

Ekpia Pana Roberta Śliwy (okolice Limanowej) -"ekipa górali" stan surowy - jakość wykonania robót mizerna, projekt dla nich to magia, poprawek już nie można sie doprosić

Pan Marek Skupień - ponad półroku trwało przesuniecie słupa energetycznego z formalnosciami - prawie położył mi budowę

Nie podaję pozostałych nr telefonów ponieważ nie zostałem upoważniony (dla zainteresowanych podam na maila) 


*

----------


## Zbigniew100

Dziękuję za pamięć o innych inwestorach.  :smile:  

A telefony podaj, przynajmniej tych polecanych. Inni podają.   :Wink2:

----------


## ann&tom

BIAŁA LISTA 

p. Krzysiek Zając (501435815 można sie powołać na Tomka z Bieżanowa) - fachowcy - robili całą wykończeniówkę (ocieplenie poddaszy g-k, tynki wew, wylewki tynki zewn.) - żałuję że nie budowałem z nimi od podstaw 

skład Budbet (kominy, materiały na stan surowy) - Kapelanka - Pan Mariusz - wszystko na telefon i terminowo 

Przyłącza wod-kan. Pan A.Wawro (603796124) - sprawnie szybko wszystko w MPWiK-u załatwione - nie tanio ale bez stresu 

Elektryka - Pan P. Porąbka - wszystko porządnie, sprawnie, doradził i pomógł 

Ułożenie kostki Pan Robert - szybko, sprawnie, 

*CZARNA LISTA* 

Ekpia Pana Roberta Śliwy (okolice Limanowej) -"ekipa górali" stan surowy - jakość wykonania robót mizerna, projekt dla nich to magia, poprawek już nie można sie doprosić 

Pan Marek Skupień - ponad półroku trwało przesuniecie słupa energetycznego z formalnosciami - prawie położył mi budowę 

Nie podaję pozostałych nr telefonów ponieważ nie zostałem upoważniony (dla zainteresowanych podam na maila)

----------


## Barbossa

proponuję nie sugerować się czarną listą, przynajmniej w zakresie Pana Marka
oraz proponuję Autorowi wyrażać się w temacie, w którym ma się choć blade pojęcie

----------


## aglig

> Pan Marek Skupień - ponad półroku trwało przesuniecie słupa energetycznego z formalnosciami


Tego faceta to na białą listę tylko pół roku na załatwienie formalności  (pozwolenie na budowę ) i przesuniecie słupa. Fiuuu, fiuuuu szybki gościu jest.

----------


## Paweł A

Witam wszystkich, czy ktoś z Was współpracował z Panem Jan Boczoń 
z firmy " BB ", prace wykończeniowe.

----------


## ziemo

PÓŁ ROKU, demon szybkości  :Evil:  
człowieku, tego nie da się zrobić szybciej za żadne pieniądze, przeproś i na białą listę

----------


## redpradnik

Polecam firmę Błyskawica - Pan Marek wlasciciel firmy bardzo słowny i konkretny.
To co zostało ustalone wszystko zostało wykonane a nawet więcej bo zrobił mi uziom dla instalacji elektrycznej.

Gorąco polecam osobom ktore poszukuja wykonawcy odromienia - uziemienia domu.

Firma:	Piorunochrony instalacje odgromowe
Imię i nazwisko:	Marek Sokołowski
Adres:	Powstańców 66
31-670 KRAKÓW
E-mail:	wyślij wiadomość
Telefon:	502 522018

----------


## ann&tom

Przesuniecie słupa nie wymagało pozwolenia na budowę ponieważ po mojej stronie było przygotownaie projeKtu uzyskanie BRAKU SPRZECIWU DO ZGŁOSZENIA (ponieważ była to procedura przebudowy). Panu Markowi tyle czasu zajęło potwierdzenie przesuniecia w ZE, dzieki czemu nie mogłem zaislić placu budowy!!!!!!!!

----------


## ann&tom

> proponuję nie sugerować się czarną listą, przynajmniej w zakresie Pana Marka
> oraz proponuję Autorowi wyrażać się w temacie, w którym ma się choć blade pojęcie


A Tobie Autorze proponuję nie robić sobie osobistych wycieczek do stanu mojej wiedzy - być moze sie okazać że to twoje pojecie jest blade

----------


## Barbossa

to mnie uświadamiaj
chętnie czegoś nowego dowiem
warto skonfrontować to co się wie, z tym co ktoś wie

może dokładniej opisz tę traumę energetyczną   :Roll:

----------


## ziemo

uuuu, Barbossa, zostałeś ustawiony do pionu  :cool:

----------


## InkaTango

Z najczystszym sumieniem polecam Pana Franka Dudzika (usługi ciesielsko-budowlane, tel.: 50691638 :cool: . Świetny fachowiec, słowny, dokładny  :smile:   U mnie robił dach i ogólnie wykończeniówkę.
Pan jest z Jurkowa koło Limanowej. Pracuje na terenie małopolski. Nie wiem czy teraz ma wolne terminy, ale warto zadzwonić, zapytać  :wink: 
Jeszcze raz polecam  :big grin:

----------


## mrmarcin

Witam wszystkich!
Temat zainteresował mnie na tyle,że postanowiłem założyć konto na forum i podzielić się z Wami moimi opiniami-spostrzeżeniami.
Zaznaczam, że sam mam firmę o podobnym profilu i jestem w stanie zrozumieć problemy właścicielskie, jednak zawsze staram się patrzeć z punktu widzenia klienta, aby uniknąć nieporozumień i budować dobry wizerunek marki. Ale wiem też jakie to jest trudne.....  :smile: 
Zacznijmy od kwestii terminowości: istnieją grupy produktów, do których należą min. drzwi, produkowane przez największych Polskich producentów, takich jak PORTA czy DRE (a o takich drzwiach tu mowa), które wykonywane są tylko i wyłącznie pod konkretne zamówienie. Sprzedawca przyjmuje zamówienie od klienta na drzwi i wysyła je do regionalnego dilera danego producenta. Producenci w/w przyjmują zamówienia tylko od dilerów! Tak więc zamówienie idzie do dilera i rolą dilera jest jak najszybsze przekazanie zamówienia do fabryki. Z doświadczenia wiem, że to jest najsłabszy punkt całej operacji. Zamówienie albo sobie przeleży trochę u dilera, albo producent po wyprodukowaniu (daj boże terminowym) czeka aż uzbiera mu się minimum logistyczne, albo dzieje się jakieś nieszczęście przy rozładunku, albo towar ginie na magazynie.... Wierzcie mi, moim zdaniem, my sprzedawcy mający bezpośredni kontakt z klientem nie mamy żadnego interesu w opóźnianiu czy przetrzymywaniu zamówienia!!! Wszystkie pretensje klientów spadają na nas, a często wina leży zupełnie gdzie indziej! Niestety, kodeks handlowy dotyczy relacji klient - firma a stosunki z prawnego punktu widzenia firma - firma prezentują się odmiennie i bardzo ciężko jest wyciągnąć jakiekolwiek konsekwencje za opóźnione czy błędnie zrealizowane dostawy, nie mówiąc już o dodatkowym rabacie, którego klienci tak często oczekują. W konsekwencji więc zdarza się sprzedaż bez zysku, lub na "minusie"...  :sad: 
Osobną kwestię stanowią dostawy. Nie jestem pewien jak skonstruowane umowy ma firma Panel-pol, ale jeżeli zamawiamy usługę transportową, zawsze dotyczy ona dostarczenia towaru w najbliższe możliwe miejsce rozładunku i nie obejmuje wynoszenia na jakiekolwiek piętro. Ja mam czytelnie zapisane to na umowie. W każdym bądź razie jeśli zamawiamy taxi i nawet jak jesteśmy po dobrej imprezie, to zostaniemy dowiezieni pod dom, ale już o wniesienie na pięterko chyba będzie ciężko  :smile: . Cóż więc złego w tym że auto z dostawą jest prowadzone przez starszego pana? Jak kupowałem pralkę w Media-Markt która z opakowaniem ważyła prawie 100 kg, to dostałem zapakowany towar na wózek na hali sprzedaży i nawet nikt nie wyszedł ze mną na parking żeby to zładować do auta... A jak kupowałem meble w też dużej i znanej firmie BRW, to dostawa podjechała pod dom, a Pan kierowca miał napięty harmonogram, więc mimo marnej pogody zostawił mi towar pod blokiem i odjechał. O przypilnowaniu mi paczek na czas mojego wnoszenia nawet nie było mowy!
Tak więc drodzy forumowicze - ja sie już tego nauczyłem - czytajmy umowy i dopytujmy o szczegóły!
Tak jeszcze żeby nie zanudzać, bo nikt nie dotrze do końca mojego wątku  :smile:  dodam jeszcze tylko kilka szybkich spostrzeżeń, jak  już się wziąłem za rolę mediatora  :smile:  
Komu przeszkadza to że montażysta ubrany jest w koszulę i dżinsy? Czy jak nie jest upaprany farbą i cementem to znaczy że "symulant"? Proponuję zerwać ze stereotypem budowlańca, którego czuć i widać z daleka! Co innego, że nawet taki schludny monter powinien być terminowy i znać się na robocie...A tu widzę z tym gorzej  :sad: 
Rozśmieszył mnie też wątek odnośnie dezodorantu, prysznica i piwka na stole u sprzedawcy  :smile:   :smile:  no cóż.... komu z nas nie zdarzają się ciężkie noce....a tu jakoś trzeba wstać i iść do pracy.... Raczej bym współczuł, bo i kac musiał być straszny  :smile:  ale po co tak ostro? Łatwiej się żyje z odrobiną dystansu  :wink:

----------


## redpradnik

> Z najczystszym sumieniem polecam Pana Franka Dudzika (usługi ciesielsko-budowlane, tel.: 50691638. Świetny fachowiec, słowny, dokładny   U mnie robił dach i ogólnie wykończeniówkę.
> Pan jest z Jurkowa koło Limanowej. Pracuje na terenie małopolski. Nie wiem czy teraz ma wolne terminy, ale warto zadzwonić, zapytać 
> Jeszcze raz polecam


I co nalezy wierzyc ze specjalnie sie zarejestrowalas dzisiaj zeby napisac o Panu Franku... i do tego 1 post?...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...ciekawy _wontek_ ciekawy....  :Roll:  

Trzeba by powitać! Tylu nowych użytkowników!  :big grin:  
Witajcie na Forum! Może się jeszcze rozpiszecie i zabierzecie głos też w innych sprawach... 

...może nie spoczną na jednym poście...   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

Dokładnie, a to _jeszcze raz polecam_ jest właśnie takie nieszczere.

----------


## Edyta M

Kurcze *Sloneczko* dzieki za czujnosc .... 
Ja wlasnie dzisiaj dokonalam wyboru "mojej " ekipy budowlanej i ekipy od daszku   :big grin:  ..... troche to trwalo . Mam tylko nadzieje , ze trafilam w 10-tke , albo chociaz w 9-tke   :Wink2:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Kurcze *Sloneczko* dzieki za czujnosc .... 
> Ja wlasnie dzisiaj dokonalam wyboru "mojej " ekipy budowlanej i ekipy od daszku   ..... troche to trwalo . Mam tylko nadzieje , ze trafilam w 10-tke , albo chociaz w 9-tke


Czy to ktoś z polecanych ?

----------


## Zbigniew100

[quote="Rom-Kon"]...ciekawy _wontek_ ciekawy....  :Roll:  

Trzeba by powitać! Tylu nowych użytkowników!  :big grin:  
Witajcie na Forum! Może się jeszcze rozpiszecie i zabierzecie głos też w innych sprawach... 

...może nie spoczną na jednym poście...   :Wink2: [/quote

Celna uwaga .   :Wink2:

----------


## aglig

> Przesuniecie słupa nie wymagało pozwolenia na budowę ponieważ po mojej stronie było przygotownaie projeKtu uzyskanie BRAKU SPRZECIWU DO ZGŁOSZENIA (ponieważ była to procedura przebudowy)


Które starostwo przyjęło takie zgłoszenie ? Przesunięcie słupa to procedura pozwolenia na budowę. O ile ten słup przesuwałeś  ?

----------


## ann&tom

> Napisał ann&tom
> 
> Przesuniecie słupa nie wymagało pozwolenia na budowę ponieważ po mojej stronie było przygotownaie projeKtu uzyskanie BRAKU SPRZECIWU DO ZGŁOSZENIA (ponieważ była to procedura przebudowy)
> 
> 
> Które starostwo przyjęło takie zgłoszenie ? Przesunięcie słupa to procedura pozwolenia na budowę. O ile ten słup przesuwałeś  ?





Przesunięcie nastąpiło dokładnie po istniejacej trasie i było to skrócenie istniejącej sieci - zgodnie z przepisami jest to przebudowa sieci która nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę - wydział architektury w krakowie.

----------


## Barbossa

można naciągnąć, choć to problematyczne

----------


## EZS

> Tak więc zamówienie idzie do dilera i rolą dilera jest jak najszybsze przekazanie zamówienia do fabryki. Z doświadczenia wiem, że to jest najsłabszy punkt całej operacji. Zamówienie albo sobie przeleży trochę u dilera, albo producent po wyprodukowaniu (daj boże terminowym) czeka aż uzbiera mu się minimum logistyczne, albo dzieje się jakieś nieszczęście przy rozładunku, albo towar ginie na magazynie.... 
> 
> Osobną kwestię stanowią dostawy. Nie jestem pewien jak skonstruowane umowy ma firma Panel-pol, ale jeżeli zamawiamy usługę transportową, zawsze dotyczy ona dostarczenia towaru w najbliższe możliwe miejsce rozładunku i nie obejmuje wynoszenia na jakiekolwiek piętro. Jak kupowałem pralkę w Media-Markt która z opakowaniem ważyła prawie 100 kg, to dostałem zapakowany towar na wózek na hali sprzedaży i nawet nikt nie wyszedł ze mną na parking żeby to zładować do auta...


Faktycznie dziwny watek
ale...
ad 2 - w tym właśnie MediaMarket kupiłam lodówkę Z DOSTAWĄ i wówczas panowie wnieśli ją do domu, rozpakowali, postawili na miejscu, przy nich sprawdziłam czy jest kompletna i nie uszkodzona i dopiero podpisałam papiery.
Tak samo wyglądały dostawy kominka i wielu innych rzeczy. Więc się dziwię. Nawet bardzo się dziwię, rozumiem, że sklep po prostu oszczędza zatrudniając emeryta z samochodem zamiast dwóch wysportowanych młodzieńców. Źle świadczy o sklepie.

A terminy? We wszystkich postach przewijał się problem terminów ale też braku kontaktu i skruchy. Ja jestem w stanie zrozumieć, że trzeba czekać. Ale sklep znając sytuację powinien umawiać się na termin realny, dzień wcześniej upewnić się u producenta / dilera czy kogo tam jeszcze i potwierdzić u kupującego - tak, bierz pan urlop, będziemy z towarem - lub - przykro, towaru nie ma, umówmy się lepiej za tydzień, po co masz pan brać urlop. Bo za to (czytaj - za nawiązanie kontaktu między wytwórcą a kupującym) sklep bierze kasę. Tyle, tylko tyle...



Tak abstrahując od firmy jakiejś tam czasem sobie myślę, że tylko sklepy internetowe mają sens. Bo teraz sklep to czysta logistyka. Towar jest na obrazku -  w sklepach też, coraz częściej-  a jedyną rolą sprzedawcy jest nawiązywanie kontaktów z producentami, przedstawienie ich ofert, odebranie towaru i skierowanie go prosto do klienta. Wystarczy komputer, telefon i jakiś skład na "okazje". 
Może otworzyć sklep?

----------


## Zbigniew100

[quote="EZS"][quote="mrmarcin"]

A terminy? We wszystkich postach przewijał się problem terminów ale też braku kontaktu i skruchy. Ja jestem w stanie zrozumieć, że trzeba czekać. Ale sklep znając sytuację powinien umawiać się na termin realny, dzień wcześniej upewnić się u producenta / dilera czy kogo tam jeszcze i potwierdzić u kupującego - tak, bierz pan urlop, będziemy z towarem - lub - przykro, towaru nie ma, umówmy się lepiej za tydzień, po co masz pan brać urlop. Bo za to (czytaj - za nawiązanie kontaktu między wytwórcą a kupującym) sklep bierze kasę. Tyle, tylko tyle...

quote]

Pracujuę w firmie usługowej i naprawdę to nie jest takie proste.

Tylko konkurencja .
Naprawdę taniej dla nas / usługodawców / jeżeli to klient czeka na usługę a nie pracownik lub kilku .  :Wink2:  

Nie mówie o jakości.

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> Kurcze *Sloneczko* dzieki za czujnosc .... 
> Ja wlasnie dzisiaj dokonalam wyboru "mojej " ekipy budowlanej i ekipy od daszku   ..... troche to trwalo . Mam tylko nadzieje , ze trafilam w 10-tke , albo chociaz w 9-tke  
> 
> 
> Czy to ktoś z polecanych ?


Niestety nie  tutaj polecani ... tylko jak to mowia po sasiedzku .

----------


## EZS

> Pracujuę w firmie usługowej i naprawdę to nie jest takie proste.
> 
> Tylko konkurencja .
> Naprawdę taniej dla nas / usługodawców / jeżeli to klient czeka na usługę a nie pracownik lub kilku .  
> 
> Nie mówie o jakości.


ja nie mówię, że proste
 ja mówię, że ja się umawiam z pacjentem na badanie a jestem chora czy coś wypadło, to dzwonię i grzecznie przepraszam i umawiam inny termin. Albo robi to w moim imieniu rejestratorka. Więc dlaczego nie może tak robić sprzedawca?   :ohmy:

----------


## Browar

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Ale zmasowany atak nowych kolegów i koleżanek!   :Lol:  

Ciekwae czy wszysscy mają ten sam IP...?   :Roll:  

Browar

----------


## franzkru

No to ja w takim razie tez dołacze. Nikt mi nie powie ze mam mała ilośc postów..  :wink: 
Z usług firmy Panel Pol korzystałem 2 razy. Oddział Jubilatu na alejach.

Pierwszy raz jakies 2-3lata temu. Miałem do ułożenia ~30m2 paneli w salonie. Z progiem przez część pokoju. Panele kupiłem w Panel Pol. Po umówionych 2 tygodniach przyjechał Pan. Widać było ze połozył już tych paneli sporo. W 4h uwinał się z połozeniem. Nawet co było wg mnie niezłe pociagnał silikonem wszystkei listwy tak że nie widać żadnej szpary (wtedy jeszcze nie było tych plastikowych listew z miękkimi bokami). Panele przycinał "na kolanie" ale calość wyszła na 5. Czyli dobrym sprzetem nie mógł się poszczycić, mnie akurat.. dla mnie ważny był efekt końcowy. Kontakt też był niezly. Brakło paneli i listw - przyjechały w ciągu 2h (to była sobota).

Natomiast druga raz kupowałem panele u nich jakos niedawno. Termin był dotrzymany. Jakośc wykonanych prac jak wyżej. Panowie kładli panele 2 dni (95m2). Przy czym było sporo docinania. Po pierwszym dniu zakomunikowali że braknie im troche materiału (listwy, panele, gąbka) ale że oni rano jak będą jechać to wezmą z magazynu. Tak więc tak samo jak poprzednia praca wykonana na 5. 
I całość obsługi oceniam na 4.5 (mogli by mieć lepszy porządek w biurze żeby klient nie oglądał walajacych się smieci). Terminy dotrzymane. W umowie było 28-30 września montaż i tak tez się stało. Dzień wczesniej dostałem info przez telefon że przyjadą montować. 

ps: Chcę pokazać że są też dobre strony zamawiania w tej firmie a że przerób mają pewnie duży to czasem się trafi jakieś niepowodzenie. 
Chociaz akurat kwestii ściemniania czy też nieodbierania telefonu nigdy nie zrozumiem a podczas budowy zdażylo mi się to za duzo razy.

----------


## Notoco

> Witam 
> Czy ktos moglby mi polecic firme z* wojewodztwa malopolskiego* ktora wykona projekt i instalacje  pompy ciepla wraz z rekuperatorem .
> Bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
Zerknij na IZOTherm   http://www.izo-term.com.pl
Mnie robili PC i kolektory ale wiem ze PC oferuja tez z rekuperatorami

Ale osobiscie rekuperator zlecilem fachowcom, www.rekuperatory.pl
Troche drozej ale wiem ze nie "zgadywali" jak to sie robi  
 :Wink2:

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
*Notoco* bardzo dziekuje zaraz wysylam dane potrzebne do sporzadzenia oferty w sprawie PC , dzisiaj dostalam oferte w sprawie reku z www.rekuperatory.pl ....   :Roll:  cena z VAT wychodzi ponad 30 tys. postaram sie troche ponegocjowac cene !!! .
A jak pompa ? zadowoleni jestescie ?
Pozdrawiam 
 :Wink2:

----------


## mika25

Budowa mojego domu niedługo się zakończy. Skorzystałam z kilku namiarów podanych na tym forum i rzeczywiście był to dobry wybór. Dom kupiliśmy w stanie surowym, resztę wykańczaliśmy już we własnym zakresie. Ogólnie nie możemy narzekać na ekipy, które u nas robiły, oczywiście bez problemów się nie obeszło, ale to chyba normalne. Z fachowców z których skorzystaliśmy z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi: p. Piotr tel.601-247-356. (polecany kiedyś na forum). Tynki zrobione były terminowo i dobrze, następni wykonawcy nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ekipę tą poleciliśmy już znajomym i podobnie jak my są bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego. Kolejny fachowca którego polecam to p. Marek 604-203-616, suche tynki i malowanie oraz fliziarz p. Andrzej 606-914-378.

----------


## malgos2

> Do tej pory nie zamieszczałam żadnych wiadomości na forum, teraz jednak postanowiłam napisać, ponieważ budowa mojego domu niedługo się zakończy. Skorzystałam z kilku namiarów podanych na tym forum i rzeczywiście był to dobry wybór. Dom kupiliśmy w stanie surowym, resztę wykańczaliśmy już we własnym zakresie. Ogólnie nie możemy narzekać na ekipy, które u nas robiły, oczywiście bez problemów się nie obeszło, ale to chyba normalne. Z fachowców z których skorzystaliśmy z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi: p. Piotr tel.601-247-356. (polecany kiedyś na forum). Tynki zrobione były terminowo i dobrze, następni wykonawcy nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ekipę tą poleciliśmy już znajomym i podobnie jak my są bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego. Kolejny fachowca którego polecam to p. Marek 604-203-616, suche tynki i malowanie oraz p. Andrzej 606-914-378, który układał płytki. Pracował może powoli, ale naprawdę płytki ułożone bardzo starannie. W tej chwili czekamy na montaż podłóg (firma polecana na forum z siedzibą w Węgrzcach Wielkich) i mamy nadzieje, że podobnie jak przy wcześniejszych polecanych przez Was fachowców w tym przypadku też wszystko będzie OK. Poszukujemy sprawdzonej firmy brukarskiej oraz kogoś zajmującego się projektowaniem i ewentualnie zakładaniem ogrodów w przystępnej cenie gdyż budżet budowy jest już mocno napięty. Jeśli znacie kogoś takiego to piszcie.





> Budowa mojego domu niedługo się zakończy. Skorzystałam z kilku namiarów podanych na tym forum i rzeczywiście był to dobry wybór. Dom kupiliśmy w stanie surowym, resztę wykańczaliśmy już we własnym zakresie. Ogólnie nie możemy narzekać na ekipy, które u nas robiły, oczywiście bez problemów się nie obeszło, ale to chyba normalne. Z fachowców z których skorzystaliśmy z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi: p. Piotr tel.601-247-356. (polecany kiedyś na forum). Tynki zrobione były terminowo i dobrze, następni wykonawcy nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ekipę tą poleciliśmy już znajomym i podobnie jak my są bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego. Kolejny fachowca którego polecam to p. Marek 604-203-616, suche tynki i malowanie oraz fliziarz p. Andrzej 606-914-378.


Az tak bardzo Ci zalezy na zareklamowaniu Panow?   :Confused:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał mika25
> 
> Poszukujemy sprawdzonej firmy brukarskiej
> 
> 
> Az tak bardzo Ci zalezy na zareklamowaniu Panow?


*Małgoś*, no przeca jesteśmy w wątku na ten temat, a nie wygląda by *mika* reklamowała swoją firmę... *Mika25*, gadaj prawdę to podam Ci namiary na brukarzy  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mika25
> 
> ...


No tak, ale po co w takim razie dwa prawie identyczne posty?

----------


## Sloneczko

No tak, nie byłam na poprzedniej stronie. Teraz jak zmieniłaś wpis, widzę o co biega. Jak się wytłumaczy, podam jej namiary na pana Rysia, super brukarza z ekipą  :wink:

----------


## mika25

Pierwszy wpis zrobiłam już jakiś czas temu, ale jak się okazało w złym miejscu, nie na tym forum, wiec postanowiłam jeszcze raz napisać bo naprawde są to super fachowcy i tyle. Jeśli wpis pojawił się teraz dwukrotnie to tylko przez pomyłke. Dodatkowo jakby ktoś potrzebował to mogę podać namiary na firmę od barierek, jestem właśnie po montażu, super robota! Proszę podajcie namiary na dobrego brukarza  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Pierwszy wpis zrobiłam już jakiś czas temu, ale jak się okazało w złym miejscu, nie na tym forum, wiec postanowiłam jeszcze raz napisać bo naprawde są to super fachowcy i tyle. Jeśli wpis pojawił się teraz dwukrotnie to tylko przez pomyłke. Dodatkowo jakby ktoś potrzebował to mogę podać namiary na firmę od barierek, jestem właśnie po montażu, super robota! Proszę podajcie namiary na dobrego brukarza


Może ktoś tutaj;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3539657.htm#3539657
Powodzenia

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
Czy mozecie polecic mi jakas HURTOWNIE POKRYC DACHOWYCH ewentualnie  sklad budowlany (w ktorym moglabym zaopatrzyc sie w dachowke PLASKA ) niestety w mojej miejscowosci mam problem ze znalezieniem tego typu dachowki . 
Poniewaz jeszcze decyzja nie jest do konca podjeta , mam 2 typy dachowki z ktorych wybiore te wlasciwa ( ale najpierw musze ja zobaczyc w realu !!!!   :Evil:   ) 
*RUPP CRAMIKA Dachowka TURMALIN kolor Antracyt*  lub * CREATON plaska DOMINO w kolorze lupka angobowana* 
Dzieki , pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## rzufik1

co do brukarzy ... pojawiali sie juz na forum.. z młodziejowic  szydłowski& siudek.
 ładnie  robia.i dobrze
a żeby było weselej   :smile:  to nie jestem właścielem tej firmy :big tongue:

----------


## rzufik1

> Witam 
> Czy mozecie polecic mi jakas HURTOWNIE POKRYC DACHOWYCH ewentualnie  sklad budowlany (w ktorym moglabym zaopatrzyc sie w dachowke PLASKA ) niestety w mojej miejscowosci mam problem ze znalezieniem tego typu dachowki . 
> Poniewaz jeszcze decyzja nie jest do konca podjeta , mam 2 typy dachowki z ktorych wybiore te wlasciwa ( ale najpierw musze ja zobaczyc w realu !!!!    ) 
> *RUPP CRAMIKA Dachowka TURMALIN kolor Antracyt*  lub * CREATON plaska DOMINO w kolorze lupka angobowana* 
> Dzieki , pozdrawiam


hm ja dachówke kupowałem w trapezie...ale  jak brakło mi paletki  to.... mogli mieć za ... prawie miesiąc.... i wtedy zaczeło się  poszukiwanie :smile: ....
jakoś  przez  przypadek trafiłem na  cystersów.. i to  szkoda że tak późno.. nie dość że mieli od ręki to jeszcze na jedna  palete  .... nawet  cene  miałem  sporo  lepszą :sad:   a takie  pierdoły jak dachówka wentylacyjna  też  od ręki :smile:  a zwykle  kupa  czasu na oczekiwanie...
mój  portfel  trochę żałuje  że wczesniej tam nie trafił :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Proszę podajcie namiary na dobrego brukarza


Pan Rysiu: *503 950 092* , tylko powiedz że masz kontakt z tego forum  :smile:

----------


## LG

Biała lista:

Flizy, łazienki itp. - pan Tomasz  Wróblewski 607979490 http://flizomaniak.prv.pl/ . Godny polecenia i zaufania fachowiec. Robił u nas łazienkę i kuchnię. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z jakości usług. Przed przystąpieniem do prac uzgodniliśmy kosztorys i termin ich zakończenia. Powierzone prace wykonał solidnie i terminowo. Jako, że oboje pracujemy, p. Tomek miał klucze do naszego mieszkania, które nie ucierpiało podczas remontu. Informował na bieżąco co będzie robił i czego będzie potrzebował. 

Dalsze referencje można uzyskać pod tel. 514710979.

----------


## dorkaS

> Biała lista:
> 
> Przed przystąpieniem do prac uzgodniliśmy kosztorys i termin ich zakończenia.


Z tej reklamy najbardziej podoba mi się to zdanie. Słowny się okazał?

A jak reszta remontu mieszkania? Macie jakieś dobre doświadczenia?

----------


## LG

> Napisał LG
> 
> Biała lista:
> 
> Przed przystąpieniem do prac uzgodniliśmy kosztorys i termin ich zakończenia.
> 
> 
> Z tej reklamy najbardziej podoba mi się to zdanie.


[/quote]

[email protected] - napisz, to sprawdzisz, czy to reklama. Umiesz używać wyszukiwarki? Jak tak, to możesz łatwo mnie namierzyć i zweryfikować wiarygodność.  [/img]

----------


## dorkaS

> [email protected] - napisz, to sprawdzisz, czy to reklama. Umiesz używać wyszukiwarki? Jak tak, to możesz łatwo mnie namierzyć i zweryfikować wiarygodność.


Już brzmi wiarygodniej, serio.
Stałe, ciało, nazwisk takich na agh ze dwie sztuki. Zdalam egzamin z wyszukiwania? 

Problem jednopostowych ogloszeniodawców jest dość powszechny na forum. A Twoj post taki do bólu charakterystyczny. Stąd moje pytanie o resztę remontu. Ale jeśli szczerze polecasz to co innego...

----------


## A_dam

Co tu jest grane? Ktoś tu ściemnia.

Poprzedni post - Wysłany: Czw, 5 Listopad 2009 00:16

Ciekawe jaka będzie godzina na/przy miom poście?

----------


## A_dam

Na komputerze mam 23:38
Dlaczego?

----------


## ponury63

> Co tu jest grane? Ktoś tu ściemnia.
> 
> Poprzedni post - Wysłany: Czw, 5 Listopad 2009 00:16
> 
> Ciekawe jaka będzie godzina na/przy miom poście?





> Na komputerze mam 23:38
> Dlaczego?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosze-o-...um,t172737.htm

----------


## Francuziki

Najczarniejsza z możliwych lista.
Firma Art Komplex. Wykańczali u nas poddasze.Czyli wełnowanie(bardzo niestaranne będziemy sami poprawiać) i płyty g-k(niezauważyliśmy że nie nawet ich nie zagipsowali ŚCIAN do wysokości kilku cm przy podłodze ehhhh). Przy końcowym rozliczeniu właściciel firmy doliczył nam 30m2. Powiedzieliśmy panu że sie pomylił i wtedy usłyszeliśmy o tzw. "ukrytych metrach" że płyty są pod skosami jeszcze położone . Mąż sprawdził jako, że podbitki jeszcze nie ma i nie było żadnych płyt. Wtedy pan stwierdził, że tak czy siak do końcowego rozliczenia zawsze sie dodaje 10% powierzchni!!! Dla mnie  to jest NIE DO WIARY! Oczywiście nie zapłaciliśmy mu za to ale z  zaliczek i tak dostał o 250 zł wiecej niż powinien.
Przestrzegam wszystkich przed tymi oszustami i pseudofachowcami bo inaczej tego nie moge nazwać!

----------


## Francuziki

Nie piszę tu o innych pierdołach np tym że nie wyjęli nam kabli ze światłem na suficie... A takich rzeczy sporo zostało niestety.

----------


## agaw7

Zdecydowanie Czarna Lista - Lapis kominki z Klimeckiego.
Trzy miesiące po zainstalowaniu kominka, byle jak i po łepkach, ciągle nie mogę się doczekać na drobne wykończenia, no i oczywiście kratek tez jeszcze nie dostalam. Niech wystarczy Wam obraz córki właściciela wykąnczającej kominek z papierosem w ręce w butach na szpileczkach, oswietlającej sobie kominek w nocy!!!! komórką.
Odradzam, a ceny z kosmosu

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał dorkaS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał LG
> 
> ...


[email protected] - napisz, to sprawdzisz, czy to reklama. Umiesz używać wyszukiwarki? Jak tak, to możesz łatwo mnie namierzyć i zweryfikować wiarygodność.  [/img][/quote]

*LG*, może byś najpierw sam porządnie zacytował, zamiast się czepiać wiedzy* dorkiS*?
A Twoje pochwały pana Tomka brzmią dla mnie bardzo nieszczerze.
Tylko po to wpadłeś na forum?

----------


## jagolak

Witam

polecam bardzo ok stolarza z Bystrej, dokładny i niedrogi Olek Siepak tel.692-596-880, i malarza Krzysiek Zborowski, który robi też różne wymyślne ścianki z regipsów tel.507-603-434

----------


## Erol 1

> Czy ktoś z was miał do czynienia z firmą ŚWIAT PANELI DOMLUX sprzedającą i montującą panele http://www.allegro.pl/show_shop.php?shop_id=2661819.
> Chciałbym u nich zamówić panele z montażem ale nie wiem czy warto. 
> Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.


Wczoraj ułozyli mi panele.
110 mkw zajęło im 10 godzin (2 osoby). Wszystko czysto i ok. Mogę ich polecać. Wstępny kosztorys był zrobiony ok.

----------


## ngel

wreszcie i ja mogę dodać

*BIAŁA LISTA* 

skład budowlany Kowalczyk Siercza- żadnych ale to żadnych problemów. Wiele rzeczy zamawianych na telefon- zawsze dowiezione na czas, ceny zaproponowali najniższe w okolicy. Jak na razie współpraca bez zarzutów

Betoniarnia Szczepan Stopa Marszowice- cena najlepsza z wszystkich jakie sprawdzałam, płaci się tylko za faktycznie zużyty beton (a nie za zamówiony jak to u niektórych bywa) zawsze na czas, współpraca bez zarzutu. I jeszcze na sam koniec rabacik dorzucili  :Smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> wreszcie i ja mogę dodać
> 
> *BIAŁA LISTA* 
> 
> skład budowlany Kowalczyk Siercza- żadnych ale to żadnych problemów. Wiele rzeczy zamawianych na telefon- zawsze dowiezione na czas, ceny zaproponowali najniższe w okolicy. Jak na razie współpraca bez zarzutów
> 
> Betoniarnia Szczepan Stopa Marszowice- cena najlepsza z wszystkich jakie sprawdzałam, płaci się tylko za faktycznie zużyty beton (a nie za zamówiony jak to u niektórych bywa) zawsze na czas, współpraca bez zarzutu. I jeszcze na sam koniec rabacik dorzucili


Dziękuję za info.   :smile:

----------


## jacenty74

Biała Lista:
- instalacje wod-kan-gaz-centralne ogrzewanie: 516 167 791
- instalacje elektryczne: 691 702 689
- oczyszczalnie ścieków: 500 691 159

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Biała Lista:
> - instalacje wod-kan-gaz-centralne ogrzewanie: 516 167 791
> - instalacje elektryczne: 691 702 689
> - oczyszczalnie ścieków: 500 691 159


Jakie to rejony ?

----------


## gegus37

Potwierdzam - *biała lista*
skład budowlany Kowalczyk Siercza- bardzo kompetentni i żadnych problemów, zamawam przez telefon ..płace przelewem , doradzą i dowiozą gratis, ceny O.K. i miła obsługa - polecam !

----------


## pawelc io

co prawda już kończymy budować ale z perspektywy czasu to chyba nawet lepiej oceniać wykonawców niż tak na gorąco... tak więc zdecydowanie biała lista Elektryk , Krzysiek generalnie okolice Wieliczki, słowny , terminowy, szybki i w temacie elektryki bez zarzutu, kładzie też alarmówkę i TV ale tutaj trzeba by mu podpowiedzieć parę rozwiązań tel. 600803845 , centralne, woda , kanalizacja itp , Mariusz 605418999, tynki cementowo -wapienne ( sami mieszają zaprawę, bez listew prowadzących , zagładzone tak że tylko malować ) Wiesiek  691721694 tyle że robią w okolicach Gdów , Wieliczka , nie bardzo chcą jeździć gdzieś dalej , ta sama ekipa robiła mi wylewki ( sami mieszają, wszystko ręcznie ) i montowali mi kamienne parapety wewnętrzne, jedyna wada to taka że jest palący i to dużo, po robocie trzeba mocno wietrzyć... albo zakazać palenia,  ale z majstrami lepiej nie wojować  :wink:  , ocieplenie poddasza i gipsy ( przy okazji również przeróbka konstrukcji dachowej po paprokach z Rajbrotu co mi dach robili ) Krzysiek tel. 887924165, konstrukcja pod gipsy podwójna , podobno mniej "pękająca", sie zobaczy jak będziemy mieszkać, na razie prawie rok  i nic sie nie dzieje, ale ponoć wychodzi dopiero jak się grzeje konkretnie i mieszka , to tyle na razie, dzisiaj skończyli panele , z roboty jestem zadowolony, nawet bardzo ale pochwalę dopiero jak się rozliczę, pozdrawiam Paweł

----------


## tertium

Pogubiłam się. Napisałam zapytanie, które chyba wylądowało "nie w tej bajce". Dlatego jeszcze raz proszę o pomoc w znalezieniu rzetelnego i niedrogiego wykonawcy stanu surowego. Miejsce budowy gmina Kłaj.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Pogubiłam się. Napisałam zapytanie, które chyba wylądowało "nie w tej bajce". Dlatego jeszcze raz proszę o pomoc w znalezieniu rzetelnego i niedrogiego wykonawcy stanu surowego. Miejsce budowy gmina Kłaj.


Proszę namiarów poszukać w "moim podpisie "  :Wink2:

----------


## Wujor

Kolejny kandytat z mojej strony na *Białą listę* - to Elektryk , p.Tomasz Pilch tel: 0506878386, wykonana została instalacja elektryczna w peszlu, alarmowa oraz telewizyjna. Terminowo i na medal  :smile:  Działa w Myślenicach i okolicy ale pewnie i gdzieś dalej również by podjechał. Więcej info na priv.

----------


## Paweł A

Małe streszczenie Białej Listy : P. Zbyszek Śmietana - stan surowy i nie tylko,
u mnie to pierwsze - człowiek słowny ,terminowy i zorganizowany. 
tel. 600-322-566

Następnie dwóch weteranów białych list : 
Elektryk- Leszek Celer- nic dodać nic ująć, robił wszystko (co związane z prądem i innymi sieciami niskopradowymi) począwszy od przyłącza aż do żarówki -
                     dokładnie, starannie i terminowo. tel. 603-188-958

Wylewki - wykonane przez brygade p.Marka (naprawdę dobrą brygade)
                     tel. 501-651-600

Na koniec muszę wspomnieć o P.Gajda od piorunochronów ocena +5
                    tel.602-758-760

----------


## les111

Witam szanowne grono mam pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowej,czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą HYDROEL siedziba Zagórzany ? z góry dzięki

----------


## jorg

Ja robiłem studnię z tą firma, dyrektorem i chyba jednym z włascicieli  jes Pan Dyda. Wywiercili mi studnię 30 m na Podhalu koło Nowego Targu w 2002 r. Poszło sprawnie płaciłem 300 zł za metr, dość trudne warunki bo kamień. Gwarantowali wodę, jakby nie było to miałem zapłacic tylko za paliwo do takiej maszyny wiercacej. Pozałatwiali wszystkie formalnosci. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Z tego co wiem to tu na Podhalu wywiercili sporo tych studni.

----------


## upiechowska

> może ktoś napisze coś odnośnie składów budowlanych w Michałowicach? Może jest jakiś w którym warto a może jest taki od którego należy się trzymać z daleka?


Mam mieszane uczucia odnośnie składu Harp Dachy w Zielonkach koło Michałowic (wprawdzie w nazwie jest "dachy" ale to skład ogólnobudowlany). Wprawdzie ceny mieli niezłe (braliśmy od nich prawie cały materiał na stan surowy), można było zamawiać przez telefon, brać na "kredyt" i płacić zbiorczą fakturę jak się uzbierała konkretna kwota, ale z drugiej strony okropny bajzel, trzeba było ciągle dzwonić i przypominać o terminach dostawy, upominać się o w miarę szybki transport, itp.

----------


## upiechowska

Firma Graffiti z Węgrzec k. Krakowa to firma, która sprzedaje i montuje okna. Chcemy z nimi podpisać umowę na dostawę i montaż okien OknoPlus. Czy możecie ich polecić, ew. odradzić? Chodzi mi o montaż. Ew. czy jest ktoś inny w Krakowie kogo polecacie jako handlowca i montażystę? Dziękuję!

----------


## Sloneczko

Polecałam tu już kilka razy firmę, w której kupowaliśmy okna (z montażem):
http://www.oknoplan.pl/ .

Warto i u nich poprosić o wycenę  :smile:

----------


## rzufik1

> Napisał kozien
> 
> może ktoś napisze coś odnośnie składów budowlanych w Michałowicach? Może jest jakiś w którym warto a może jest taki od którego należy się trzymać z daleka?
> 
> 
> Mam mieszane uczucia odnośnie składu Harp Dachy w Zielonkach koło Michałowic (wprawdzie w nazwie jest "dachy" ale to skład ogólnobudowlany). Wprawdzie ceny mieli niezłe (braliśmy od nich prawie cały materiał na stan surowy), można było zamawiać przez telefon, brać na "kredyt" i płacić zbiorczą fakturę jak się uzbierała konkretna kwota, ale z drugiej strony okropny bajzel, trzeba było ciągle dzwonić i przypominać o terminach dostawy, upominać się o w miarę szybki transport, itp.


ja sporo  kupowałem  w  Luskarze; troche  w  budmecie ( bez  kłopotu dowozili) raz  w  Harpie( no zgadzam się  za  bałagan)  ..ale  fakt  potrzebowałem  i  miałem.
ALe  przez  przypadek  trafiłem  do Pielgrzymowic  firma  Marion...  fakt że  specjalizują  się  w  ociepleniach (  najlepsze  ceny jakie widzialem  ) ale co  potrzeba  to załatwią.Zresztą  firma  rodzinna  i na  swoim  terenie  maja  skłąd.. więc  nie  maja  takich  kosztów jak pozostali :smile:

----------


## rrober1975

Mam mieszane uczucia odnośnie składu Harp Dachy w Zielonkach koło Michałowic (wprawdzie w nazwie jest "dachy" ale to skład ogólnobudowlany). Wprawdzie ceny mieli niezłe (braliśmy od nich prawie cały materiał na stan surowy), można było zamawiać przez telefon, brać na "kredyt" i płacić zbiorczą fakturę jak się uzbierała konkretna kwota, ale z drugiej strony okropny bajzel, trzeba było ciągle dzwonić i przypominać o terminach dostawy, upominać się o w miarę szybki transport, itp.[/quote]

Ten skład znajduje się na Węgrzcach.Zakupiłem u nich dach i jestem zadowolony.Wszystko na czas i bezproblemowo...tylko....: muszę powiedzieć wprost ze wszystkie rzeczy załatwiałem tam z P. Faracikiem .Jest to jedyna sensowna osoba tam pracująca.Pozostałych lepiej omijać szerokim łukiem.Dla zainteresownych numer na komórę mogę podesłac na priv

----------


## rrober1975

> Firma Graffiti z Węgrzec k. Krakowa to firma, która sprzedaje i montuje okna. Chcemy z nimi podpisać umowę na dostawę i montaż okien OknoPlus. Czy możecie ich polecić, ew. odradzić? Chodzi mi o montaż. Ew. czy jest ktoś inny w Krakowie kogo polecacie jako handlowca i montażystę? Dziękuję!


Czyżby budowa w Węgrzcach albo Bibicach ? -jeżeli tak to sąsiadami będziemy.Jeżeli chodzi o okna to polecam AKORD z Wielickiej. Gosc podjedzie ,doradzi....profesjonalizm  :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

Polecam tynkarzy z firmy Mastersystem (http://www.mastersystem.pl/). U mnie robili tynki gipsowe - miło, szybko, sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Były drobne niedociągnięcia, ale to na prawdę drobne.

Oprócz tego mam też do polecenia projektanta przyłączy wod-kan, ale namiary tylko na priv, bo nie wiem czy by sobie życzył, żeby upubliczniać jego dane.

----------


## les111

Dzięki Jorg

----------


## upiechowska

> Napisał upiechowska
> 
> Firma Graffiti z Węgrzec k. Krakowa to firma, która sprzedaje i montuje okna. Chcemy z nimi podpisać umowę na dostawę i montaż okien OknoPlus. Czy możecie ich polecić, ew. odradzić? Chodzi mi o montaż. Ew. czy jest ktoś inny w Krakowie kogo polecacie jako handlowca i montażystę? Dziękuję!
> 
> 
> Czyżby budowa w Węgrzcach albo Bibicach ? -jeżeli tak to sąsiadami będziemy.Jeżeli chodzi o okna to polecam AKORD z Wielickiej. Gosc podjedzie ,doradzi....profesjonalizm


Konkretnie to Bosutów/Boleń. A Wy?
Dzięki za namiar, zadzwonię tam.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Konkretnie to Bosutów/Boleń. A Wy?
> Dzięki za namiar, zadzwonię tam.


Oo, kolejna sąsiadka (Dziekanowice)  :smile:

----------


## rrober1975

> Napisał rrober1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał upiechowska
> 
> ...



Hmmm...wyjdę na balkon od strony Pn i będę mógł Ci pomachać,a do Słoneczka to będę musiał zrobić zwrot w prawo żeby pomachać . Pozdrawiam z Węgrzc :smile:

----------


## rzufik1

a jak dobrze pojdzie to spotkamy sie w pobliskiej knajpie na pifku :smile: 
jak by nie było to wszyscy w promieniu 2 km :smile:  .... jak omijacie rano wjazd do kraka z 7?

----------


## andzia352

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów 
Kategorycznie odradzam F.H.U. BUD-MONT Lucjan Nowak z Krakowa
jedyne 300metrów gładzi wykonywał uwaga 45dni, skasował mnie na ponad 4tys, miał poprawić swoje błędy, ale zniknął, a na moich ścianach zostawił coś czego gładzią nazwać nie można. Jeszcze mi pierdoły opowiada, że "dziurki" sobie malarz przeciągnie gładzią. Co za partacz, pod grzejnikami nie ruszone, bo nie widać, narożniki nie trzymają pionu, tragedia.   :Mad:

----------


## andzia352

Witam ponownie
czy ktoś z Państwa robił drzwi u Rafała Przepolskiego, z Lednicy Górnej proszę o odpowiedź i sugestie  :Roll:

----------


## faffa2

Witam
Od kilku miesięcy uważnie czytam posty na tym forum, na wiosnę 2010 mam zamiar rozpocząć budowę. Uważam, że pomysł z białą i czarną listą wykonawców jest bardzo dobry. Mam propozycję, by wyodrębnić białą i czrną listę skladów budowlanych i handlowców sprzedających na potrzeby budowy i wyposażenia domu. Uważam, że doświadczenia budujących w kontaktach z nimi przekazane na forum mogą odnieść pożądany skutek. Może  świadomość, że informacje o nierzetelności czy kiepskiej obsłudze rozejdą się po sieci i zniechęcą klintów, wpłyną na poprawę jakości świadczonych usług. A może w związku z tym konkurencja się zwiększy, co  będzie tylko z korzyścią dla nas - klientów.

----------


## kamar67

Witam,
Dołączając do grona forumowiczów zmagających się z budową własnego domu pozdrawiam wszystkich i przechodzę do meritum. Nie polecam na razie nikogo, natomiast chcę zapytać,jak radzicie sobie z dozorowaniem prac budowlanych. Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego i mam poważne problemy z pogodzeniem pracy zawodowej z budową i z realiami życia codziennego. Wszystko jest do zrobienia- szukanie i sprowadzanie materiałów, dobór technologii, załatwianie procedur przyłączeniowych- ale doglądanie prac na budowie + praca+ inne niemniej ważne sprawy , które muszę równolegle załatwiać sprawiają, że coraz więcej problemów pojawia się na budowie, niekoniecznie z winy innej niż brak tego "przysłowiowego bata". Nie mam możliwości doglądania budowy regularnie, kierownik budowy co prawda jest na każde moje wezwanie i odbiera każdy etap prac,ale okazuje się, że to nie wystarcza. Jeśli borykacie się z podobnym problemem, proszę o radę, co robicie i jak - może nawiązać współpracę z kimś na zasadzie inwestora zastępczego? Wiem, że może to wyda się niektórym dziwne ale mam poważny problem ze sprawami rodzinnymi i kwestia budowy zaczyna mnie przerastać. Działam na zasadzie "gaszenia pożarów" a ponieważ umowa kredytowa zakłada odbiór budynku za niecały rok- nie mogę odstawić budowy. Dziękuję wszystkim , kto podaje rzetelne namiary na sprawdzone ekipy- niewątpliwie skorzystam  z kilku kontaktów ( cała wykończeniówka przede mną) i podzielę się opinią - tu ciepłe słowa do Pani Słoneczko :smile:  która czuwa nad dyscypliną forum i czekam na rady w moich dylematach.
P.S. na gwałt potrzebny blacharz- muszę kolejną rzecz poprawiać po poprzednim inwestorze( kupiłam dom w stanie surowym otwartym).

----------


## upiechowska

kamar67 - Najlepsze rozwiązanie to niestety pilnować samemu 24 godz. na dobę  :Smile:  Wtedy ekipa sprawniejsza, materiały docierają na budowę na czas i nie trafiają się uszkodzone (bo jak raz skład dostarczy bubel i inwestor mu to zwróci, to skład na drugi raz pilnuje), a ew. błędy można poprawiać na bieżąco. Mój mąż spędził cały urlop na budowie, stojąc nad panami z ekipy (nota bene całkiem niezłej ekipy) i efekty widać. Niestety nikt nie przypilnuje budowy tak dobrze jak sam inwestor...

----------


## Castanea

Czarna lista
GM Projekt w Limanowej-dokladnie chodzi o jednego z panow G.Liptak, robil nam projekt domu(mnostwo bledow) i przylacz energetyczny. Na ten projekt przylacza czekamy juz 3 miesiace. We wrzesniu mial byc dostarczony do starostwa wiec cierpliwie czekalismy na decyzje i wczoraj okazalo sie ze nigdy tam nie dotarl. Pana G nigdy w biurze nie ma jak jest to wlasnie wychodzi, telefonow nie odbiera, jak odbierze to sie umowi na drugi dzien ale i tak go nie bedzie. Pieniadze za projekt juz wzial oczywiscie bez zadnego pokwitowania, a i za projekt domu dostalismy fakture na 70% wiec reszta poszla do jego kieszeni.

----------


## malgos2

Ku pamieci... http://forum.muratordom.pl/10-bledow...we,t172836.htm

----------


## kamar67

> kamar67 - Najlepsze rozwiązanie to niestety pilnować samemu 24 godz. na dobę  Wtedy ekipa sprawniejsza, materiały docierają na budowę na czas i nie trafiają się uszkodzone (bo jak raz skład dostarczy bubel i inwestor mu to zwróci, to skład na drugi raz pilnuje), a ew. błędy można poprawiać na bieżąco. Mój mąż spędził cały urlop na budowie, stojąc nad panami z ekipy (nota bene całkiem niezłej ekipy) i efekty widać. Niestety nikt nie przypilnuje budowy tak dobrze jak sam inwestor...


to dla mnie oczywiste, ale ponieważ nierealne w obliczu okoliczności, na które nie miałam żadnego wpływu ( zaraz po kupnie domu córkę potrącił samochód..od roku walczymy o jej  powrót do zdrowia i to jest teraz dla mnie priorytetem) dlatego zadałam to pytanie na forum, jak sobie radzicie z dozorem robót. Niestety życie nam pisze scenariusze, których nie przewidzimy, więc jeśli się tak się zdarzy trzeba jakoś sobie radzić. Być może jestem zuchwała w tych swoich marzeniach o własnym domu bo sama porwałam się na budowę domu, ale z drugiej strony nie uważam, że jeśli jestem babą mam z tych marzeń rezygnować. Zawsze wychodziłam z założenia, że kłopoty są po to aby z nimi walczyć( jeśli szczodrze nas traktują, można zostać mistrzem w tej dziedzinie :smile:  :smile: ...i wtedy po mistrzowsku przeć do przodu..jeśli zatem w tym temacie nie ma innej rady to zamknę chałupę i z bankiem podejmę negocjacje o przedłużenie terminu odbioru budynku. 
Teraz od miesiąca trwa docieplenie poddasza i cholery dostaję jak przyjeżdżam i niewiele się zmienia. Stąd mój post , coraz więcej obaw, wątpliwości czy jakość robót właściwa( np. nikt nie jest w stanie stwierdzić czy ocieplenie budynku z zewnątrz jest wykonane starannie, jak już siatka zatopiona i grunt położony...no chyba że sprawdzi się kamerką termowizyjną ).
Na pewno będę potrzebować wkrótce fachowców do wykończenia w środku (flizy, parkiety, schody drewniane, malowanie), ogrodzenie, balustrady itd. Mam nadzieję że kogoś rzetelnego za Waszym pośrednictwem znajdę, a na razie pilny blacharz i studniarz- od kilku miesięcy bezskutecznie poszukuję fachowca do wykonania studni- z góry dziękuję za każdą sugestię i namiar.Pozdrawiam

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał upiechowska
> 
> kamar67 - Najlepsze rozwiązanie to niestety pilnować samemu 24 godz. na dobę  Wtedy ekipa sprawniejsza, materiały docierają na budowę na czas i nie trafiają się uszkodzone (bo jak raz skład dostarczy bubel i inwestor mu to zwróci, to skład na drugi raz pilnuje), a ew. błędy można poprawiać na bieżąco. Mój mąż spędził cały urlop na budowie, stojąc nad panami z ekipy (nota bene całkiem niezłej ekipy) i efekty widać. Niestety nikt nie przypilnuje budowy tak dobrze jak sam inwestor...
> 
> 
> to dla mnie oczywiste, ale ponieważ nierealne w obliczu okoliczności, na które nie miałam żadnego wpływu ( zaraz po kupnie domu córkę potrącił samochód..od roku walczymy o jej  powrót do zdrowia i to jest teraz dla mnie priorytetem) dlatego zadałam to pytanie na forum, jak sobie radzicie z dozorem robót. Niestety życie nam pisze scenariusze, których nie przewidzimy, więc jeśli się tak się zdarzy trzeba jakoś sobie radzić. Być może jestem zuchwała w tych swoich marzeniach o własnym domu bo sama porwałam się na budowę domu, ale z drugiej strony nie uważam, że jeśli jestem babą mam z tych marzeń rezygnować. Zawsze wychodziłam z założenia, że kłopoty są po to aby z nimi walczyć( jeśli szczodrze nas traktują, można zostać mistrzem w tej dziedzinie...i wtedy po mistrzowsku przeć do przodu..jeśli zatem w tym temacie nie ma innej rady to zamknę chałupę i z bankiem podejmę negocjacje o przedłużenie terminu odbioru budynku. 
> Teraz od miesiąca trwa docieplenie poddasza i cholery dostaję jak przyjeżdżam i niewiele się zmienia. Stąd mój post , coraz więcej obaw, wątpliwości czy jakość robót właściwa( np. nikt nie jest w stanie stwierdzić czy ocieplenie budynku z zewnątrz jest wykonane starannie, jak już siatka zatopiona i grunt położony...no chyba że sprawdzi się kamerką termowizyjną ).
> Na pewno będę potrzebować wkrótce fachowców do wykończenia w środku (flizy, parkiety, schody drewniane, malowanie), ogrodzenie, balustrady itd. Mam nadzieję że kogoś rzetelnego za Waszym pośrednictwem znajdę, a na razie pilny blacharz i studniarz- od kilku miesięcy bezskutecznie poszukuję fachowca do wykonania studni- z góry dziękuję za każdą sugestię i namiar.Pozdrawiam


Sluchaj, Nefer miala inwestora zastepczego, pogadaj z nia...

----------


## gegus37

słuchaj kamar67 - Ja po 13-stu miesiacach budowy domu kończe przygode pt."Mój dom"będąc ciagle w delegacji poza budową - a w domu w niedziele i w co drugą sobote więc czuje o czym mówisz i znam to z autobsji. Podstawowa rzeczą przy takiej budowie jest ...niestety ...dobry *WYKONAWCA* I właśnie po to jest to forum aby sobie doradzać i polecać i nie zakładać z góry że każdy chce cie oszukać - jest dużo uczciwych tylko trzeba ich znaleść,pozwolić pracować i zapłacić ! Bardzo dużo wykonawców znalazłem właśnie na tym forum za co wszystkim którzy tu piszą dziękuje !
Polecam oczywiście tych z których jestem zadowolony .. a przyznam że bylejakości nie lubie !

----------


## upiechowska

Kamar67 - Nie orientuję się jeśli chodzi o inwestorów zastępczych. To, że dobry wykonawca to podstawa, to oczywista oczywistość (inna sprawa skąd takiego wziąć). Ale powiem szczerze, z doświadczenia, że nawet dobrego wykonawcę należy sprawdzać i patrzeć na ręce. Jakoś tak jest, że ludzi nawet dobrzy bez należytego nadzoru trochę się psują...

Rozumiem Twoją trudną sytuację. Myślę, że postarałabym się przynajmniej zaangażować do pomocy jakiegoś wujka albo kogoś czasowego, kto mógłby podjechać na budowę od czasu do czasu i popatrzeć wykonawcom na ręce, coś Tobie doradzić, itp. Oprócz tego oczywiście polecam buszowanie po forum a do poduszki czytanie pism fachowych - zawsze czegoś można liznąć.

A to że baba jesteś to się nie przejmuj, 50% z nas tak ma (ja też)  :Smile:  I na budowie całkiem nieźle sobie radzę (mąż często wyjeżdża na długo i wtedy ja jestem "szefowa").

Trzymam kciuki i życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia dla Waszej pociechy  :Smile:

----------


## kamar67

> CZARNA:
> 
> 1. Cembet. Wytwórnia betonu Domagały 2 Kraków. Niesłowni, mimo umówionego transportu na 3 godziny przed przyjazdem stwierdzili ze nie dadza rady i juz. Na prosbe o przekazanie sluchawki przelozonemu uslyszalem, ze: "przylozyc to mi moga...". Totalne dno - omijać z daleka. Dla rownowagi, godnego dostawce betonu towarowego podaje na liscie ponizej.
> 
> 2. Firma budwlana Andrzej Łyczko. Człowiek nieuczciwy. Zabrał dokumentacje i juz wiecej go nie widzielismy. Dokumenty musielismy odzyskiwac za pomoca policji, ktora jak sie okazalo juz go dobrze znala.
> 
> 
> Dla rownowagi pare sprawdzonych kontaktow:
> 
> ...


Witam,
 brolek- właśnie sie umówiłam na spotkanie z Panem Matlakiem co do szczegółów budowy kominka w moim domu. Czy potwierdzasz jego fachowość i rzetelność?? Bardzo mi zależy na szybkim  potwierdzeniu( ewentualnie zaprzeczeniu) bo spotykam się za 2 dni.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamar67

> Kamar67 - Nie orientuję się jeśli chodzi o inwestorów zastępczych. To, że dobry wykonawca to podstawa, to oczywista oczywistość (inna sprawa skąd takiego wziąć). Ale powiem szczerze, z doświadczenia, że nawet dobrego wykonawcę należy sprawdzać i patrzeć na ręce. Jakoś tak jest, że ludzi nawet dobrzy bez należytego nadzoru trochę się psują...
> 
> Rozumiem Twoją trudną sytuację. Myślę, że postarałabym się przynajmniej zaangażować do pomocy jakiegoś wujka albo kogoś czasowego, kto mógłby podjechać na budowę od czasu do czasu i popatrzeć wykonawcom na ręce, coś Tobie doradzić, itp. Oprócz tego oczywiście polecam buszowanie po forum a do poduszki czytanie pism fachowych - zawsze czegoś można liznąć.
> 
> A to że baba jesteś to się nie przejmuj, 50% z nas tak ma (ja też)  I na budowie całkiem nieźle sobie radzę (mąż często wyjeżdża na długo i wtedy ja jestem "szefowa").
> 
> Trzymam kciuki i życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia dla Waszej pociechy


Podziękowania wielkie za każde dobre słowo i za podpowiedzi. Tu muszę dopisać, że dostaję dzięki temu wiatru w żagle- już umówiłam się na spotkanie z Panem kominkowym- starym zdunem polecanym tu na forum- podzielę się oczywiście opinią o rezultatach(kominek też dość istotny element w domu- mam za sobą 4-ry spotkania z wykonawcami i wciąż nie to- albo kalkulacja z kosmosu, albo propozycje techniczne świadczące o braku profesjonalizmu) Nie chciałam się tu wychylać ze szczegółami, by nie wypaść na zarozumiałe babsko, ale specjalnie robię studia podyplomowe w zakresie fizyki budowli i audytu energetycznego aby przed Panami fachowcami nie wypadać na totalnego laika i niestety często załamka. Byłam przekonana, że trafiłam na dobrego wykonawcę od wykończeniówki i owszem- robota wykonana dobrze. Natomiast terminowość dramat i obecnie Pan jest tak przekonany , że ma u mnie dożywotnią robotę, że potrafi tydz. nie być na budowie ( tłumaczy się tym, że ma 4 inne budowy i nie jest w stanie obskoczyć wszystkie.. a zaczynał u mnie bez takiego dociążenia) W obliczu tego szukam więc następców i  z tego co tu czytam i zakładając , że informacje są rzetelne- mam nadzieję że się uda. 
A propos pociechy- za tydzień kolejny zabieg operacyjny- dla mnie to będzie mistrzostwo świata jak nie przesunę terminu obrony na uczelni, który już wcześniej był ustalony i wypada na ten sam dzień...no cóż...jedyny pozytyw tego nie będę miała czasu się stresować :smile: ...ech żartuję sobie, daleko mi do śmiechu...ale musi wyjść!!!!!

----------


## upiechowska

> Nie chciałam się tu wychylać ze szczegółami, by nie wypaść na zarozumiałe babsko, ale specjalnie robię studia podyplomowe w zakresie fizyki budowli i audytu energetycznego aby przed Panami fachowcami nie wypadać na totalnego laika i niestety często załamka.


Wow! Szacunek! Jestem pod wrażeniem... 




> A propos pociechy- za tydzień kolejny zabieg operacyjny


Powodzenia, trzymam kciuki!

----------


## kamar67

> słuchaj kamar67 - Ja po 13-stu miesiacach budowy domu kończe przygode pt."Mój dom"będąc ciagle w delegacji poza budową - a w domu w niedziele i w co drugą sobote więc czuje o czym mówisz i znam to z autobsji. Podstawowa rzeczą przy takiej budowie jest ...niestety ...dobry *WYKONAWCA* I właśnie po to jest to forum aby sobie doradzać i polecać i nie zakładać z góry że każdy chce cie oszukać - jest dużo uczciwych tylko trzeba ich znaleść,pozwolić pracować i zapłacić ! Bardzo dużo wykonawców znalazłem właśnie na tym forum za co wszystkim którzy tu piszą dziękuje !
> Polecam oczywiście tych z których jestem zadowolony .. a przyznam że bylejakości nie lubie !


Pozdrawiam, dziękuję i na pewno będę szukać tutaj( troszkę tylko muszę się odgruzować z kłopocików) Napiszę krótko- dziwię się sobie, że wcześniej nie natknęłam się na to forum, więc jeśli już jestem- działam, dajecie mi nadzieję, że nie wszystko na tym "najpiękniejszym ze światów" jest be.

P.S. chciałabym wpisać kogoś na absolutnie czarną listę, ale obawiam się, że mogę sobie zaszkodzić( nie mam jeszcze odpowiednich zabezpieczeń chałupy i jeśli starczy sił spotkam się z tym Panem w sądzie ). Niemniej przestrzegam przed kimś, kto sprzedaje domy w stanie surowym otwartym w powiecie wielickim , podając nieprawdziwe stany faktyczne nieruchomości łącznie z pośrednikami , u których zamieszcza ofertę. Ja właśnie tą drogą nabyłam bubel
na wskutek splotu różnych nieszczęśliwych okoliczności i jeśli ktoś chciałby wiedzieć więcej służę pomocą - dane nieuczciwego pośrednika nieruchomości też udostępnię.

----------


## kamar67

> Napisał kamar67
> 
> Nie chciałam się tu wychylać ze szczegółami, by nie wypaść na zarozumiałe babsko, ale specjalnie robię studia podyplomowe w zakresie fizyki budowli i audytu energetycznego aby przed Panami fachowcami nie wypadać na totalnego laika i niestety często załamka.
> 
> 
> Wow! Szacunek! Jestem pod wrażeniem... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nie dziękuję teraz, za tydzień niewątpliwe to uczynię :smile:  :smile: ...a co do wrażenia...miło mi..niemniej to ja będę pod wrażeniem jak wyjdę cało z tego impasu, bo twardo umawiam się z promotorem na weryfikcję pracy( tylko ja wiem na jakim etapie jestem...ale mam jeszcze aż dwie doby)i zamiast działać w temacie siedzę tu na forum i plumkam- ale chyba nikt nie ma wątpliwości że dla rzeczy niemniej ważnych i pożytecznych :smile:  ....dość uciekam pozdrawiam

----------


## hemik

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów z Krakowa i okolic  :big grin:  
Mam pytanko, czy miał ktoś z Was do czynienia z firmą NEW BUD Pana Pawła Ficka? Czy warto podpisać z nim umowę na remont mieszkania (dość spory remont)
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## kamar67

> BIALA LISTA:
> Projekt przylacza energetycznego:
> *Leszek Wojcik (Kokotow kolo Wieliczki) 504 843 846*
> 
> Szybko sprawnie w 4 egzemplarzach, lacznie z uzgodnienieniami w Zakladzie Energetycznym i w ZUDP-ie.


Potwierdzam, wszystko zgodne- też korzystałam.

----------


## kamar67

> Napisał merit
> 
> A okna zamówię bezpośrednio u producenta ,bo do niego mam najbliżej .
> 
> 
> Dzięki czemu nie uzyskasz rabatów, które daje diler.
> Może to być nawet 31% ceny podstawowej w okresach posuchy na rynku odbiorcy.
> Tak mi wyszło po przedstawieniu ofery przez przemiłego i sympatycznego pana Leszka K. z OKNOPLAST w Krakowie przy Klimeckiego.
> Muszę jednak dodać, że była to moja pierwsza wizyta u tego sprzedawcy nie zakończona jeszcze transakcją i wykonaniem usługi.
> .


Nie zgadzam się z tą opinią. Zamawiałam okna u producenta OKNOPLUS- dostałam w marcu b.r. rabat na 35%, montaż w lipcu( to mnie zależało na tym terminie)- wszystko ok. Co prawda montażyści mnie zaskoczyli w temacie osadzenia okien aby uniknąć mostków termicznych, ale po uszczegółowieniu problemu zrobili tak jak chciałam.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Napisał dada_krk
> 
> BIALA LISTA:
> Projekt przylacza energetycznego:
> *Leszek Wojcik (Kokotow kolo Wieliczki) 504 843 846*
> 
> Szybko sprawnie w 4 egzemplarzach, lacznie z uzgodnienieniami w Zakladzie Energetycznym i w ZUDP-ie.
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam, wszystko zgodne- też korzystałam.


Zgadza się. Też kiedyś podawałam jego namiary  :smile:

----------


## kamar67

> Ja nadal szukam kogoś do balustrad :stal nierdzewna +szkło +drewno. Może kogoś polecacie.
> 
> Potrzebuję też kontakt do osoby zajmującej się montażem i obudową kominków. Zależy mi na kimś,kto nie tylko estetycznie ale i poprawnie pod względem technicznym (odpowiedni dobór materiałów do obudowy itp) wykona montaż kominka.Prawdziwego zduna ,nie handlowca sprzedającego kominki i przy okazji montującego ot tak z rozpędu po przeczytaniu instukcji,albo i nie.


Witam,

Czy jesteś już po zmaganiach kominkowych? Od kilku m-cy szukam wykonawcy- bezskutecznie. Jeśli tak  i uważasz , że możesz polecić- uprzejmie proszę o namiary

----------


## Konieczki

[quote="Paweł A"]Małe streszczenie Białej Listy : P. Zbyszek Śmietana - stan surowy i nie tylko,
u mnie to pierwsze - człowiek słowny ,terminowy i zorganizowany. 
tel. 600-322-566


Potwierdzam ja go polecałam cichaczem w zeszłym roku, cieszę się że kolejna osoba jest zadowolona.

POLECAM

----------


## Erol 1

> Napisał iva_marti
> 
> Ja nadal szukam kogoś do balustrad :stal nierdzewna +szkło +drewno. Może kogoś polecacie.
> 
> Potrzebuję też kontakt do osoby zajmującej się montażem i obudową kominków. Zależy mi na kimś,kto nie tylko estetycznie ale i poprawnie pod względem technicznym (odpowiedni dobór materiałów do obudowy itp) wykona montaż kominka.Prawdziwego zduna ,nie handlowca sprzedającego kominki i przy okazji montującego ot tak z rozpędu po przeczytaniu instukcji,albo i nie.
> 
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Czy jesteś już po zmaganiach kominkowych? Od kilku m-cy szukam wykonawcy- bezskutecznie. Jeśli tak  i uważasz , że możesz polecić- uprzejmie proszę o namiary


Kilka postów wyżej polecałem kominkarza.
Jest OK.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

> Czarna lista
> GM Projekt w Limanowej-dokladnie chodzi o jednego z panow G.Liptak, robil nam projekt domu(mnostwo bledow) i przylacz energetyczny. Na ten projekt przylacza czekamy juz 3 miesiace. We wrzesniu mial byc dostarczony do starostwa wiec cierpliwie czekalismy na decyzje i wczoraj okazalo sie ze nigdy tam nie dotarl. Pana G nigdy w biurze nie ma jak jest to wlasnie wychodzi, telefonow nie odbiera, jak odbierze to sie umowi na drugi dzien ale i tak go nie bedzie. Pieniadze za projekt juz wzial oczywiscie bez zadnego pokwitowania, a i za projekt domu dostalismy fakture na 70% wiec reszta poszla do jego kieszeni.


pewnie miał być szybki i tani  :wink:

----------


## kamar67

Ktoś pytał o tani styrodur- firma Tuplex na Zawiłej koło Atticca- 502727370( pytać najlepiej o Pana Karola)- dobra pora do kupowania po rocznym remanencie- po spisie część towaru po przecenie( np. uszkodzone opakowanie, lekkie uszkodzenia materiału- pod wylewki spokojnie się nadaje).
Kupiłam w ten sposób styrodur na całą podłogę na parterze( dość istotne przy podłodze na gruncie, bez podpiwniczenia)+balkony- cena uważam do przyjęcia, jeśli stawia się na energooszczędność.

----------


## mnowak355

Zaznaczam temat. Kupa roboty odwalona przez Zbigniewa100. Pełen szacun.
Wczytam się lepiej i będę dzwonił.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ulkap

Biała lista: 

p. Kowalczyk, firma "Zakład Mechaniczno-Instalacyjny WOD-KAN-GAZ-CO" - ciągnął nam wodę do domu i robił przyłącze. Super sprawnie, terminowo i fachowo, włącznie ze zorganizowaniem odbioru przez wodociągi. Polecam. Tel. 503 191788.

AP RUD Schody - w tym tygodniu "stawiali" nam schody spiralne z betonowych prefabrykatów. Profesjonalnie, terminowo, zgodnie z zamówieniem. W ostatniej chwili zmienialiśmy termin montażu i nie było z tym kłopotu. Namiary znajdziecie w Internecie. Firma z W-wy.

Czarna lista:

p. Marek (z okolic Limanowej) - roboty ogólnobudowlane. Nam robił stan surowy od fundamentów po dach. Byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni, bo wszystko było OK, terminowo, fachowo, nie było problemów z wprowadzaniem zmian do projektu ad hoc czy z dopominaniem się o zapłatę przed realizacją danego etapu. Niestety przy okazji wyszło, że jest dużo usterek przy dachu (zwł. folia paroprzepuszczalna), ściągnęliśmy ekspertów i okazało się, że dach trzeba zrywać. Tymczasem p. Marek nabrał wody w usta i nie odbiera naszych telefonów...

----------


## ulkap

> Napisał Xoron
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 
> -geodeta Grzegorz Stachura ojciec i syn z Rząski 602308680- bardzo solidni i wszystko robia na czas 
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam ta opinie


Ja mam trochę inne doświadczenia. Tzn. papierkowa robota zrobiona dobrze, szybko i bezproblemowo ale geodeta chyba miał zły dzień jak był u nas bo ... źle nam wytyczył dom na działce (tzn. okazało się, że był bliżej do granicy niż przepisowe 4 m). Nie wierzyliśmy własnym oczom.

----------


## basiekg

> Napisał bm_mi
> 
> Okna!
> 
> Czy ktoś ma okna Avante, albo Oknoplast-Platinium, lub inne oknoplastu.
> jakie wrażenia związane z montażem?
> 
> gdzie najlepiej (Kraków, okolica) udać się po wycenę tych okien, (najtaniej) i z którego oddziału są porządni monterzy.
> 
> ...


ja w starym domu wstawilam oknoplasta i po porstu tragedia okna przyzwoite ale montaz gorzej niz zle (nie domykaly sie) kilka razy poprawiali po mojej interwencji 
takze teraz do nowego domku zamowilam oknoplusa ekipa od montazu  duzo bardziej fachowa (obie ekipy z bochni) a okna baaardzo ładne

----------


## uzytkownik1

Firma zostala mi polecona przez Leroy Merlin i niestety to byla najgorsza decyzja... Lazienka zostala tak spiep....., ze niestety musiala zostac calkowicie skuta! Tragedia i niechlujstwo! Brak profesjonalizmu, a facet chyba pierwszy raz takie rzeczy robil, bo wzial zaliczke i szybko zwial...ODRADZAM KAZDEMU p. Tomasza Chajdeckiego z firmy GABI COMPLEX!!!!

----------


## ko***taz

gdzie ta usługa była zamawiana! w którym LEROYU

----------


## uzytkownik1

na czyzynach

----------


## ko***taz

NO TO JA WAM WSPÓŁCZUJĘ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRMY Z ŁAPANKI DO MONTAŻU KLAMKI I ZAŁOŻENIA WĘŻYKA DO KIBLA

----------


## marekrakow

A ja polecę firmę, która zrobiła mi całą wykończeniówkę poza parkietami tzn. malowanie, szpachlowanie, łazienki sufity podwieszane, drobna elektryka i hydraulika i inne. Pracowali u mnie bez przerwy przez 3 miesiące. Bardzo porządna ekipa, słowna, terminowa i poza tym prawdziwi fachowcy (a projekt nie był łatwy). Wzorowa. Szefem jest pan Darek tel. 506 83 54 13. Bardzo dobra cena, ale warto się targować czyli proponować taką, jaka wam pasuje. Jeśli nie są zawaleni robotą można dużo zyskać.

Mam  chyba farta do dobrych fachowców, więc napiszę jeszcze telefon do Pana od kominków 798 08 63 87 Pan Marcin kominek trudny, specjalny projekt, a wykonanie super. I cena super (miałem też propozycje 2-3 x droższe, bo projekt nietypowy). Dobry i tani a to rzadkość.

A parkiet układały mi 2 ekipy. Jednej nie polecę. A druga położyła mi doussie pięknie. Nie mam telefonu ale łatwo znajdziecie w necie - Fudalej parkiety.

Powodzenia. Ja miałem to szczęście, że praktycznie nie miałem żadnych problemów z fachowcami.

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał maxmax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bm_mi
> 
> ...


Mam podobne doswiadczenia z Oknoplastem, montowala mi ekipa z Kalwaryjskiej i porazka na calej linii... Czekalam na okna pol roku, nie dowiezli moskiter, okna kuchenne zamontowali odwrotnie, balkonowe za wysoko... Fatalna pomylka.   :Confused:  

Natomiast zapomnialam polecic ekipy od siatek i kolcow przeciwko golebiom www.odstraszanieptakow.pl. Byli swietni.

----------


## sacha

Biała lista


P. Jan Sikoń - tel. kom. 660 303 120,   domowy (014) 678 90 36

zakres prac:

    * Układanie płytek
    * Suche tynki
    * Adaptacja poddaszy
    * Gładź szpachlowa
    * Malowanie
    * Układanie paneli

  U mnie układał płytki - robota dopieszczona, b. dobry kontakt z inwestorem, podpowie, doradzi, zna nowe trendy wzornicze.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Biała lista
> 
> 
> P. Jan Sikoń - tel. kom. 660 303 120,   domowy (014) 678 90 36
> 
> zakres prac:
> 
>     * Układanie płytek
>     * Suche tynki
> ...


a nie orientujesz się czy robi też w Krakowie? bo musze łazienkę przerobić..

----------


## passatwv

BIAŁA LISTA 

p. Józef Nowak ( tel 606159824) można sie powołać na Janusza z Trzebini) - fachowcy - robili u mnie całą przeróbkę na piętrze i nie tylko tzn wyburzenie części ścian, łazienka na cacy, parkiety na cacy, elektryka wzorowo, kuchnia - płytki na ścianach i podłodze, gipsowanie, malowanie itd. Czekałem na termin ale jak przyszli to robili od rana do nocy, Bardzo pomocny szef w kwestii doradzenia. Mogę tylko dodać, ze działają głównie w Krakowie i nie narzekają na brak zleceń. Wg mnie mało jest takich firm gdzie można spokjnie zlecić całkowity remont jednemu wykonawcy bo potem każdy ma do tego drugiego pretensje, a to fliziarz że ściana krzywa i płytki krzywo a to hydraulik, że mu ruka odstaje bo murarz krzywo ułożył cegłe itd.

----------


## sacha

> Napisał sacha
> 
> Biała lista
> 
> 
> P. Jan Sikoń - tel. kom. 660 303 120,   domowy (014) 678 90 36
> 
> zakres prac:
> 
> ...


Wątpię - ale podałem tel.

----------


## ramzes wielki

Ja stanowczo odradzam Stanisława Ziębe z Myślenic-firma która niby wykonuje stan surowy  :Evil:  . Gościu nie ma pojęcia o robocie!!!!

----------


## arro77

> Ja stanowczo odradzam Stanisława Ziębe z Myślenic-firma która niby wykonuje stan surowy  . Gościu nie ma pojęcia o robocie!!!!


możesz podać nazwę tej firmy?

----------


## cannon

Dopisuję do BIAŁEJ LISTY  moich wykonawców wykończeniówki.

1.tynki + gładzie + malowanie 
2.poddasze -ocieplenie ,regipsy 
3.FLIZOWANIE -parter ,łazienki ,garaż
4.taras 
5.ocieplenie budynku +tynk +podbitki 
i kupę,kupę innych prac .

Prawdziwe mistrzostwo świata !
Zasługują na ten wpis ,bo pracowali u mnie w 2 kolejnych domach i mogę ich z czystym sumieniem polecić .To pracowici  i uczciwi ludzie .Jeszcze nigdy się na nich nie zawiodłem.

Józef Kołodziej tel. 693 703 457 ,mieszka w Naprawie 


CZARNA LISTA
Jakby się Wam kiedyś trafił "fachowiec" z firmy " AUDIO VIDEO ELEKTRONIKA"z ul.Czarnogórskiej 14 to gońcie go w diabły.
Tak niesłownych i nierzetelnych ludzi  nie spotkałem.Nie dość ,że drodzy to jeszcze nie do końca się znają na elektronice .

Nie do końca zadowolony jestem z firmy SPARTHERM z ul.Balickiej .
Wykonywali mi kominek z kafli ,ale co innego zaprojektowali a co innego zrobili.
Musiałbym długo tłumaczyć o co chodzi ,w każdym razie jestem rozczarowany, bo nikt nawet nie powiedział przepraszam -choć wina firmy ewidentna .Pani wykonująca kafle włożyła mnóstwo serca w ich wykonanie ,a jedna za mała rama z nierdzewki zepsuła jej zamysł.

Za to polecam Panie z KAFEL-ART -pasjonatki ,urocze i twórcze kobitki !

----------


## aguleczka

Poszukuje solidnej  firmy wykonujące  ogrodzenia  Kraków  okolice

----------


## faffa2

> Poszukuje solidnej  firmy wykonujące  ogrodzenia  Kraków  okolice


I ja się również dołączam. Do solidnej dodałbym jeszcze niedrogiej.

----------


## aguleczka

jakie ogrodzenie chcesz  robić  ? :smile:

----------


## faffa2

> jakie ogrodzenie chcesz  robić  ?



Zwykłe z siatki  z trzech stron. Od frontu na razie prowizorkę, bo budowa będzie ruszać na wiosnę.

----------


## artg

12 373 62 75 pan Robert robi  solidne ogrodzenia z siatki

----------


## iva_marti

Ja bardzo polecam mojego stolarza. Robił nam kuchnie, teraz omawiamy szafy wewnętrzne. Stolarz super dokładny, omawia pomysły, mówi w czym może być problem i jakie ma propozycje na jego rozwiązanie. Do tego tani. Za naszą kuchnię zapłaciłam 13tyś bez blatu (biały lakier + fornir flader palisander, magic corner,7szt szuflad wewnetrznych i kilka innych dodatków). Inne wyceny jakie mialam zaczynały się od 27tyś  :ohmy:  Kuchnia wyszła super.
*Wilk 502493793 Kuchnie i szafy*. Możecie powołać sie na Iwonę ze Skotnik

----------


## iva_marti

Polecam też* stolarza od drzwi*. Robił nam 12 sztuk. Zrobił nam wzór jaki pokazałam. Jedenym minusem jest to, że drzwi są raczej delikatne tzn. Ramiak jest drewniany i fornirowany, ale wypełnienie to tylko cieńkie płyty fornirowane ja miałam połączone ze szkłem. Do garażu miałam pełne i w nich są dwie płyty a w środku styropian. Wszystko fornirowane.Za komplet futryna+ drzwi z montaż zapłaciłam za sztukę 1300zł. Kilka futryn było szerokich na około40cm. Robi tez drzwi: drewno po bokach a przez cały środek szkło 8mm. W nich już nie ma tych płyt, tylko drewno fornirowane i szkło cena też 1300zł. Mi nie przeszkadza ,ze sa delikatne.
Bardzo dokładne ,terminowy, uczciwy. Robi na terenie całej Polski. Niedługo zaczną sie wystawiać na targach i pewnie ceny skocza do góry.
*Kempa Krzysztof 880419604 lub 880038611* . Nie pamiętam który numer nma na stałe,a z którego korzystał przy awarii telefonu. Możecie powołać sie na Iwonę ze Skotnik. 
*Robi też schody*.
Zdjęcia mogę podesłać na pocztę.
Tutaj wystawia się na allegro:
http://www.allegro.pl/item879286651_...przylgowe.html
Ma tez stronę podaną na allegro ,ale jakiś trojan mi ją blokuje  :ohmy:

----------


## passatwv

a wiec może i ja pochwlę mojego stolarza. dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych. kuchnia którą pokazuje rodziła się w bólach - nie byliśmy właściwie pewni co chcemy i kasy było za mało a firmy chciały z nas zedrzec skórę. Zawiasy standartowe, szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicah zwykła płyta i za kazy wymiar"niestandartowy" kupa dopłaty. a więc do naszego Stolarza i mamy kuchenke fronty z dębiny, wszystko na blumach, jedynie na zdjęciach nie ma jeszcze uchwytów do otwierania szafek (ale teraz już je mamy zamontowane tylko trzeba zrobić zdjęcia) i jeszcze wyszło w cenie duuużo taniej - oceńcie sami. Robi też suuperowe drzwi (u mnie wszystko z dębiny. http://img695.imageshack.us/slidesho...zdjcie037z.jpg

----------


## Zbigniew100

> a wiec może i ja pochwlę mojego stolarza. dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych. kuchnia którą pokazuje rodziła się w bólach - nie byliśmy właściwie pewni co chcemy i kasy było za mało a firmy chciały z nas zedrzec skórę. Zawiasy standartowe, szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicah zwykła płyta i za kazy wymiar"niestandartowy" kupa dopłaty. a więc do naszego Stolarza i mamy kuchenke fronty z dębiny, wszystko na blumach, jedynie na zdjęciach nie ma jeszcze uchwytów do otwierania szafek (ale teraz już je mamy zamontowane tylko trzeba zrobić zdjęcia) i jeszcze wyszło w cenie duuużo taniej - oceńcie sami. Robi też suuperowe drzwi (u mnie wszystko z dębiny. http://img695.imageshack.us/slidesho...zdjcie037z.jpg


To fajnie , ale kto to ?

----------


## passatwv

> a wiec może i ja pochwlę mojego stolarza. dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych. kuchnia którą pokazuje rodziła się w bólach - nie byliśmy właściwie pewni co chcemy i kasy było za mało a firmy chciały z nas zedrzec skórę. Zawiasy standartowe, szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicah zwykła płyta i za kazy wymiar"niestandartowy" kupa dopłaty. a więc do naszego Stolarza i mamy kuchenke fronty z dębiny, wszystko na blumach, jedynie na zdjęciach nie ma jeszcze uchwytów do otwierania szafek (ale teraz już je mamy zamontowane tylko trzeba zrobić zdjęcia) i jeszcze wyszło w cenie duuużo taniej - oceńcie sami. Robi też suuperowe drzwi (u mnie wszystko z dębiny. http://img695.imageshack.us/slidesho...zdjcie037z.jpg


A to jest aktualny stan  http://img18.imageshack.us/slideshow...100113608v.jpg

----------


## langerob25

> Napisał passatwv
> 
> a wiec może i ja pochwlę mojego stolarza. dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych. kuchnia którą pokazuje rodziła się w bólach - nie byliśmy właściwie pewni co chcemy i kasy było za mało a firmy chciały z nas zedrzec skórę. Zawiasy standartowe, szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicah zwykła płyta i za kazy wymiar"niestandartowy" kupa dopłaty. a więc do naszego Stolarza i mamy kuchenke fronty z dębiny, wszystko na blumach, jedynie na zdjęciach nie ma jeszcze uchwytów do otwierania szafek (ale teraz już je mamy zamontowane tylko trzeba zrobić zdjęcia) i jeszcze wyszło w cenie duuużo taniej - oceńcie sami. Robi też suuperowe drzwi (u mnie wszystko z dębiny. http://img695.imageshack.us/slidesho...zdjcie037z.jpg
> 
> 
> A to jest aktualny stan  http://img18.imageshack.us/slideshow...100113608v.jpg


Namiar podaj...

----------


## passatwv

> Napisał passatwv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał passatwv
> 
> ...


Pan Zdzisław 506140382 można sie powolać na Janusza z Trzebini. Proszę równiez o Wasze opinie o mebelkach. Mam również ekipę do wykończenia wnetrz a zrobią również prąd, wodę p. Józef Nowak ( tel 606159824) - bez kłopotu (super kładą flizy). A wg mnie liczy się kompleksowa robota inaczej każdy zwala winę na poprzednią ekipę.

----------


## Renia77

Witam
Ponownie potrzebuję Waszej pomocy  :smile:  Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzonego specjaliste od komnków? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

SZARA lub CZARNA LISTA:
Wcześniej na forum wielokrotnie polecany był wylewkarz P. Marek 501 651 600 i dzięki temu też zdecydowaliśmy się na niego. Niestety nie dostanie się u nas na białą listę gdyż poziom na dole ustalili w pokoju bez balkonu i jak doszli do salonu to już było za późno na zmiany. Jedyne co starali sie zrobić aby coś naprawić to podebrali wylewkę przy drzwiach balkonowych. Teraz podłoga w tym miejcu jest krzywa w stosunku do reszty a i tak chcąc położyć podłogę o grubości powyżej 1,5 cm drzwi balkonowe nie mogłyby się otworzyć  :sad:  W przedpokoju, kuchni i łazience nie zachowali jak prosiliśmy wyższego poziomu w stosunku do salonu i sypialni. Poza tym nie zauważyliśmy innych wad.

----------


## Erol 1

Kilkanaście postów wcześniej pisałem. P. Jacek Białko. Mogę polecić.

----------


## Erol 1

> Witam
> Ponownie potrzebuję Waszej pomocy  Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzonego specjaliste od komnków? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Kilkanaście postów wcześniej pisałem. P. Jacek Białko. Mogę polecić.

----------


## gegus37

Witam !

Wreszcie dobrnołem do etapu odbioru domu i poszukuj na już
- *kominiarza* do odbioru
- *kogoś* do wykonania charakterystyki energetycznej budynku

Dajcie jakieś namiary (może być na priv) i ceny takich usług
wszystkim dziękuje !

----------


## Sloneczko

http://krakow.nieruchomosci-online.p...mu/kominiarze/

----------


## ngel

czy zna ktoś firmę PROFINDER (ul. Zakopiańska) bo ani jednej opinii o nich nie mogę znaleźć- ani na plus ani na minus.....

----------


## qqlio

CZARNA LISTA - odradzam
AGMAR Agnieszka Doruch (flizy, zabudowa g-k, itd) z Krakowa.
Cieknace podlaczenie umywalki. Cieknace podlaczenie bojlera. Problemy z rownym polozeniem plytek. Kilka plytek praktycznie bez kleju (jedna odpadla). Zabudowa g-k zrobiona tak, ze w polowie przypadkow nie miescil sie halogen (naprawde!).
Do tego nieumiejetna zabudowa kominka - bez dekompresji (wtedy o tym nie wiedzialem).
Pare mniejszych uwag by sie pewnie znalazlo, ale pewnie nie trzeba

ENION - za caloksztalt  :smile: ,a le tu pewnie nie ma i tak innej opcji...... "wolny" rynek, psia...


BIALA LISTA - polecam
Firma Miller z Czech-Dziedzic. Robili u mnie (na pd od Krakowa) instalacje ogrzewania nadmuchowego. Jedyna w pelni profesjonalna ekipa na mojej budowie  :Smile:   Pod koniec problemy z ostateczna regulacja pieca, ale ostatecznie wyszli z niej zwyciesko (nowy model nagrzewnicy i zle byla ustawiana predkosc nawiewu przez technikow).
Z instalacji jestem bardzo zadowolony (bardzo fajnie oglada sie tzraskajace mrozy siedzac w domu w koszulce  :Smile: , bez problemu ogrzany dwykondygnacyjny salon), wiec jesli ktos jest zdecydowany na taki typ ogrzewania to polecam. Kosztowo wyszli taniej niz np. Polski komfort, ktorego etz prosilem o wycene.
Wiecej info na priv, jesli ktos potrzebuje.
Pzdr

----------


## pam

> Witam
> Ponownie potrzebuję Waszej pomocy  Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzonego specjaliste od komnków? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
> 
> SZARA lub CZARNA LISTA:
> Wcześniej na forum wielokrotnie polecany był wylewkarz P. Marek 501 651 600 i dzięki temu też zdecydowaliśmy się na niego. Niestety nie dostanie się u nas na białą listę gdyż poziom na dole ustalili w pokoju bez balkonu i jak doszli do salonu to już było za późno na zmiany. Jedyne co starali sie zrobić aby coś naprawić to podebrali wylewkę przy drzwiach balkonowych. Teraz podłoga w tym miejcu jest krzywa w stosunku do reszty a i tak chcąc położyć podłogę o grubości powyżej 1,5 cm drzwi balkonowe nie mogłyby się otworzyć  W przedpokoju, kuchni i łazience nie zachowali jak prosiliśmy wyższego poziomu w stosunku do salonu i sypialni. Poza tym nie zauważyliśmy innych wad.


Już kiedyś pisałem: Paweł Struś z Mszany 509 26 31 50. U mnnie kominek działa od roku bez zastrzeżeń. A jak grzeje ho ho.

----------


## przemekj21

Biala Lista:

Geodeta:
p. *Niedzielska* - 014 6868751, 608 248 861, cena wzglednie tania, szybko i solidnie.

Stan Surowy:
p. *Stanislaw Zieba, firma Konsnett* - Tarnowiec
Telefon: 014 679 44 21
Telefon komórkowy: 607 160-505
http://www.konsnett.pl
Terminowo, p Zieba, fachowo doradzi i zalatwi wszystko. Jestem zadowolony.

Okna:
Firma '*Leonard' Bochnia* - Dealer 'OknoPlus'
p. Karolina - fachowa pomoc, duze rabaty.
Maja wspaniala firme montazowa, naprawde jestem w 100% zadowolony, Polecam!

Instalacje elektryczne:
0-6644924260
zapomnialem imienia, gosc z okolic Bochni, solidny, dokladny!

Instalacje wodne, Co:
*Firma J&A Hydraulik Wola Debinska*
Telefon: 667-117-685 pytac o *Lukasza Gebskiego*, dobre ceny materialow, wszystko na czas, bardzo dokladne wyliczenia, wszystko idealnie opisane!

p *Dominik Marecik*, hydraulik
014 6656707
695556707
Zadnych zastrzezen!

Material na dach:
Firma '*Podwyszynski*' Oddzial Brzesko
p. Tomasz Szlachta, o takich sprzedawcow naprawde trudno, bardzo fachowa pomoc, terminowosc!
Mozna naprawde duzo utargowac! :Lol:  

Niewiem czy mam takie szczescie ale poki co nie mialem az tak duzych przekretow z moimi wykonawcami bym musieli powiekszyc grono Czarnej listy. 
Moze to szczescie nazywa sie moj tesciu, ktory generalnie rzecz biorac jest troche upierdliwy   :big grin:  i wszystkiego dokladnie doglada.

Zycze wszystkim trafnych decyzji!  :Lol:

----------


## sacha

> Biala Lista:
> 
> 
> Niewiem czy mam takie szczescie ale poki co nie mialem az tak duzych przekretow z moimi wykonawcami bym musieli powiekszyc grono Czarnej listy. 
> Moze to szczescie nazywa sie moj tesciu, ktory generalnie rzecz biorac jest troche upierdliwy   i wszystkiego dokladnie doglada.
> 
> Zycze wszystkim trafnych decyzji!


I teścia należało zapisać do białej listy - to jego zasługa i może pośrednio też teściowej - pozdrawiam.

----------


## zgal1

Witam, czy ktoś miał doczynienia z firmą Patbud Dariusz Myśliwiec z Woli Radziszowskiej, czy warto podejmować z nimi współpraę? Proszę o informacje

----------


## Renata.W

Wita, czy ktoś ma aktualny nr tel do pana Krzysztofa Morawskiego, polecanego tutaj na forum ?

----------


## qqlio

BIALA lista:
Schody firmy http://coraschody.pl/
U mnie wykonali policzkowe manhatan. Terminowo i bez duzych problemow (poprawki bez szemrania) - za caloksztalt plus

CZARNA lista:
Juz kiedys odradzalem ekipe niejakiego Mariusza (ogrodzenia z siatki). Nadal to podtrzymuje - ogrodzenie zaczete w maju 2009 i nadal nie skonczone.
Wykonawca przestal odbierac telefony i tylko mailowo stwierdzil, ze nie bedzie kontynuowal pracy - szkoda, ze przy okazji zniknal z nienalezna czescia pieniedzy za material. Sprawa znajdzie final oczywiscie w sadzie, a historie przypominam poniewaz przypadkiem zauwazylem, ze wykonawca ten udzielal sie tez tu na forum jako mariom3 ( Mariusz Mrozek ). Przestrzegam tez tym bardziej, ze byl tu wczesniej polecany.
Oczywiscie wszelkie dodatkowe info na prv, jesli ktos potrzebuje.

Pzdr

----------


## Blutka

Mariusza ja polecałam i biję się w piersi.
U mnie robił długo co prawda, ale taniej, niż inni, więc poleciłam. Widać mu coś się we łbie poprzewracało.

----------


## borsodii

Witam wszystkich, czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o firmie:

tynki wewnętrzne: p.Paweł Kozyra - tel. 505 090 404, www.mastersystem.pl
miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, pozdrawiam.

----------


## langerob25

Ze dwie strony wcześniej chwalił ich @Vafel. Zresztą sam widziałem i mogę potwierdzić, że tynki są ok

----------


## borsodii

Dziękuje za szybką odpowiedz.

----------


## ciekawy andrzej

Witam czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z wykonawcą parkietów z Nowego Brzeska ul.Krakowska 19

----------


## salatar

czarna lista 
DACHY -* Karol Mandzyn* +  jego koledzy (młode chłopaki) - Drwina - 697 07 143 lub 787 47 97 98

teoretycznie dach z zewnątzr wygląda ładnie - nawet nawet 
ale ...... za dużo tych ale( na pocżatku robił bardzo szybko, potem spali na budowie dach robili od 14 września do 2 grudnia , wewnątrz - porwana folia, okna montowane tak średnio, małe poprawki w konstrukcji dachu (wymian dotyka komina) problemy z odbieraniem telefonu, marnotrawienie materiału - szczególnie chodzi o blache do obróbek

----------


## situla

> Witam wszystkich, czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o firmie:
> 
> tynki wewnętrzne: p.Paweł Kozyra - tel. 505 090 404, www.mastersystem.pl
> miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze
> 
> Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, pozdrawiam.


Ja nie polecam :sad: . U mnie robili w sierpniu tynki gipsowe (cały dom)i cementowe (w łazienkach). Też myślałam że są ok, ale jak zaczęli inni panowie kłaść płytki w łazienkach oraz jak Pan miał zacząć malować to skończyło się na gładziach, bo wyszły nierówności.

----------


## jarek1979

> Napisał borsodii
> 
> Witam wszystkich, czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o firmie:
> 
> tynki wewnętrzne: p.Paweł Kozyra - tel. 505 090 404, www.mastersystem.pl
> miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze
> 
> Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, pozdrawiam.
> 
> ...


U mnie dokladnie tak samo, musialem polozyc gladz przed malowaniem. 
Tynki robione w lipcu.

----------


## Wujor

> Napisał situla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał borsodii
> 
> ...


A ja próbuje jakieś info od szefa wyciągnąć , ale oprócz tego że biorą 23zł za m2 to na żadnego maila nie odpisuje....chyba dużo ma pracy.

----------


## slusar

> Napisał jarek1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał situla
> 
> ...


Ja Zyje to jeszcze nie spotkałem sie z tynkami Gipsowymi na ktorych nie trzeba robic gladzi

----------


## Vafel

Mi kolesie z mastersystem zrobili tynki gipsowe i jak dla mnie są ok. Nie będę na nich robił gładzi, bo nie potrzebuje hiper-lustra na ścianie. W curling nie będę na tym grał  :wink:

----------


## slusar

> Mi kolesie z mastersystem zrobili tynki gipsowe i jak dla mnie są ok. Nie będę na nich robił gładzi, bo nie potrzebuje hiper-lustra na ścianie. W curling nie będę na tym grał


generalnie jesli jestes zadowolony tzn ze jest ok.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Mi kolesie z mastersystem zrobili tynki gipsowe i jak dla mnie są ok. Nie będę na nich robił gładzi, bo nie potrzebuje hiper-lustra na ścianie. W curling nie będę na tym grał 
> 
> 
> generalnie jesli jestes zadowolony tzn ze jest ok.


Chciałem doprecyzować, bo to, że ja jestem zadowolony nie znaczy, że ktoś inny będzie też zadowolony. Kwestia oczekiwań. Jeżeli ktoś oczekuje idealnego lustra na całości ścian, to raczej nie będzie zadowolony... Ja nie oczekiwałem, więc jestem  :Smile:

----------


## Wujor

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Mi kolesie z mastersystem zrobili tynki gipsowe i jak dla mnie są ok. Nie będę na nich robił gładzi, bo nie potrzebuje hiper-lustra na ścianie. W curling nie będę na tym grał 
> 
> 
> generalnie jesli jestes zadowolony tzn ze jest ok.


A ja  skąd mam wiedziec czy mam byc zadowolony?? Jak nie mam żadnego porównania. Jedynie kolejni fachmani mogą coś tam pomarudzic, i tez nie wiadomo czy marudzą własciwie...

----------


## pam

> Mi kolesie z mastersystem zrobili tynki gipsowe i jak dla mnie są ok. Nie będę na nich robił gładzi, bo nie potrzebuje hiper-lustra na ścianie. W curling nie będę na tym grał


Dodam tylko do tego, ze ja nie będę robił gładzi nawet na cem-wap.

----------


## Carlos1

Do Białej listy dodaję firmę P Józefa Chlebdy wykonującą kompleksowo wszelkie instalacje: woda (także przyłącza), kanalizacja, gaz CO w różnych technologiach.
Właśnie skończył roboty w moim nowym domku i tak jak i z pracy 4 lata temu w moim pierwszym domu jestem bardzo zadowolony. Jest nie tylko szefem ale i pracownikiem. Jak trzeba to doradzi najlepsze rozwiązania a i ceny na materiały ma b.dobre. Jednym słowem ze wszech miar godny polecenia.

Józef Chlebda tel. 602 779 337

Pozdrowienia. :wink:

----------


## wiewiorakraków

WITAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW PO RAZ PIERWSZY  :smile: 

I MAM PYTANIE NASTĘPUJĄCE : CZY KTOŚ ZNA FIRMĘ  PANA CZESŁAWA BOCZONIA LUB ZBIGNIEWA HARĘDZIŃSKIEGO ? CHCĘ WYBUDOWAĆ POD KLUCZ Z JEDNĄ FIRMĄ I POTRZEBUJĘ PORADY ...
I JESZCZE JEDNO : CZY KTOŚ Z WAS BUDOWAŁ Z SILIKATÓW - JEŚLI TAK TO JAKIEJ FIRMY ? CHĘTNIE PODYSKUTUJĘ  :smile: 
POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE 
AGNIESZKA

----------


## Vafel

> WITAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW PO RAZ PIERWSZY 
> 
> I MAM PYTANIE NASTĘPUJĄCE : CZY KTOŚ ZNA FIRMĘ  PANA CZESŁAWA BOCZONIA LUB ZBIGNIEWA HARĘDZIŃSKIEGO ? CHCĘ WYBUDOWAĆ POD KLUCZ Z JEDNĄ FIRMĄ I POTRZEBUJĘ PORADY ...
> I JESZCZE JEDNO : CZY KTOŚ Z WAS BUDOWAŁ Z SILIKATÓW - JEŚLI TAK TO JAKIEJ FIRMY ? CHĘTNIE PODYSKUTUJĘ 
> POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE 
> AGNIESZKA


Nie krzycz. Ja budowałem z silikatów. Szczegóły u mnie w dzienniku.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> WITAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW PO RAZ PIERWSZY 
> 
> I MAM PYTANIE NASTĘPUJĄCE : CZY KTOŚ ZNA FIRMĘ  PANA CZESŁAWA BOCZONIA LUB ZBIGNIEWA HARĘDZIŃSKIEGO ? CHCĘ WYBUDOWAĆ POD KLUCZ Z JEDNĄ FIRMĄ I POTRZEBUJĘ PORADY ...
> I JESZCZE JEDNO : CZY KTOŚ Z WAS BUDOWAŁ Z SILIKATÓW - JEŚLI TAK TO JAKIEJ FIRMY ? CHĘTNIE PODYSKUTUJĘ 
> POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE 
> AGNIESZKA


Tu mamy kogoś;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2218322.htm#2218322
Inne firmy można sprawdzić u mnie w podpisie.   :Wink2:

----------


## szaron

witam serdecznie wszystkich poraz pierwszy w tym temacie    :big grin:  

czy w okolicach Skawiny jest jakaś dobra ekipa godna polecenia do wykonania calej istalacji wod-kan, gaz, co, solar ?
Przelądnąlem liste wykonaną przez ziomala ( b dobra robota ) i część nie ma terminów, do  części nie ma aktualnych telefonow itp.
Dzięki weilkie z  góry za odpowiedż.
Artur

----------


## ngel

> WITAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW PO RAZ PIERWSZY 
> 
> I MAM PYTANIE NASTĘPUJĄCE : CZY KTOŚ ZNA FIRMĘ  PANA CZESŁAWA BOCZONIA LUB ZBIGNIEWA HARĘDZIŃSKIEGO ? CHCĘ WYBUDOWAĆ POD KLUCZ Z JEDNĄ FIRMĄ I POTRZEBUJĘ PORADY ...
> I JESZCZE JEDNO : CZY KTOŚ Z WAS BUDOWAŁ Z SILIKATÓW - JEŚLI TAK TO JAKIEJ FIRMY ? CHĘTNIE PODYSKUTUJĘ 
> POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE 
> AGNIESZKA


 wysłałam Ci info na priv  :wink:

----------


## Dominika Zaporowska

> Napisał LG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dorkaS
> 
> ...





> *LG*, może byś najpierw sam porządnie zacytował, zamiast się czepiać wiedzy* dorkiS*?
> A Twoje pochwały pana Tomka brzmią dla mnie bardzo nieszczerze.
> Tylko po to wpadłeś na forum?



Ja również korzystałam niedawno z usług p. Tomasza (zachęcona m.in. opiniami na tym forum, które skrzętnie wertowałam, przygotowując się do wyboru wykonawcy) i z pełną odpowiedzialnością potwierdzam, że jest świetnym fachowcem. Zrobił nas kompleksowy remont łazienki i jeśli tylko nadarzy się okazja, na pewno weźmiemy go jeszcze raz. Wiem, że to mój jedyny post na forum, ale daję słowo, że nikt nie płaci mi za niego 10gr  :wink: , moja łazienka naprawdę istnieje, naprawdę przeszła remont wykonany rękami  w/w pana i naprawdę jestem zadowolona z efektu. Zainteresowanym mogę wysłać zdjęcia (i opisać sprawę szerzej) jak tylko trochę uprzątnę  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia
Dominika

PS. Strona p. Tomasza - http://flizomaniak.prv.pl

----------


## gosia138

Z ostatnich miesiecy moge polecic dwie ekipy:

- Raba betoniarnia z Myslenic - dojezdzali nawet z 2 kubikami betonu, dzieki temu ogrodzenie i wylewka z garazu poszly duzo sprawniej. 603 649 291

- ELEKTRYK, robil u nas instalacje w domu, bialy montaz, teraz robil instalacje w garazu wolnostojacym i kolejny raz polecam z czystym sumieniem: P. Pawel - 600 288 490. Sprawnie, terminowo i cena przystepna.

----------


## Vafel

> Ja również korzystałam niedawno z usług p. Tomasza (zachęcona m.in. opiniami na tym forum, które skrzętnie wertowałam, przygotowując się do wyboru wykonawcy) i z pełną odpowiedzialnością potwierdzam, że jest świetnym fachowcem. Zrobił nas kompleksowy remont łazienki i jeśli tylko nadarzy się okazja, na pewno weźmiemy go jeszcze raz. Wiem, że to mój jedyny post na forum, ale daję słowo, że nikt nie płaci mi za niego 10gr , moja łazienka naprawdę istnieje, naprawdę przeszła remont wykonany rękami  w/w pana i naprawdę jestem zadowolona z efektu. Zainteresowanym mogę wysłać zdjęcia (i opisać sprawę szerzej) jak tylko trochę uprzątnę 
> 
> Pozdrowienia
> Dominika
> 
> PS. Strona p. Tomasza - http://flizomaniak.prv.pl


  :Roll:  

I zarejestrowałaś się na forum tylko po to, żeby bronić Pana Tomka?

 :Roll:

----------


## Dominika Zaporowska

> I zarejestrowałaś się na forum tylko po to, żeby bronić Pana Tomka?


Zarejestrowałam się po to, żeby wyświadczyć przysługę - i panu Tomkowi i bywalcom forum. W pierwszym przypaku - wystawiając dobrą opinię człowiekowi, który na to zasłużył, w drugim - pomagając osobom, które do niedawna znajdowały się w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja - tzn. zagubionym w poszukiwaniu prawdziwego fachowca. 

W końcu po to to forum istnieje, prawda? 

Czy rekomendować kogoś można dopiero od 100 postów wzwyż? 

Wcześniej tylko (intensywnie) przeglądałam forum. Teraz, gdy prace remontowe u mnie dobiegły końca, przyszedł czas na to, żeby coś napisać. Szczerze i konkretnie.

Oczywiście, nie musisz w to wierzyć.

----------


## Vafel

> Oczywiście, nie musisz w to wierzyć.


Niestety nie wierzę. Wybacz. Za dużo było już tu takich co uważali forumowiczów za idiotów i polecali samych siebie.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Dominika Zaporowska

> Niestety nie wierzę. Wybacz. Za dużo było już tu takich co uważali forumowiczów za idiotów i polecali samych siebie.



OK, jak uważasz.
Ale polecając samą siebie, mogłabym co najwyżej wskazać Ci szkołę językową  :wink:

----------


## ilza

Czy ktoś zna którąś z tych firm i może polecić/ odradzić?

P.H.U EURODACH
ULEK Zabrze
FRAN-BUD Sebastian Boruta
Romar
Izbud
Matopot
Paweł Kopko
Abadex
Jumark 

??
Bardzo proszę o pomoc jeśli ktoś miał z którąś z firm do czynienia  :smile:

----------


## langerob25

O jaki Romar Ci chodzi?

----------


## jogibabu16

Witam, 
do białej listy mogę z czystym sumieniem dopisać ekipę pana Staszka tel. 601068343 . Wykonuje on stan surowy zamknięty . Wiem, że może też wykonać roboty "pod klucz" .
Ma własną koparkę i również wykonuje prace "ziemne" . Jest solidny i nie grzebie się z robotą .

----------


## ilza

> O jaki Romar Ci chodzi?


Firma Produkcyjno Handlowo Uslugowa ROMAR

adres: ul. Wicherkiewicza15/3, 30-389 Kraków

----------


## AiRnEssT

> BIAŁA LISTA 
> 
> p. Krzysiek Zając (501435815 można sie powołać na Tomka z Bieżanowa) - fachowcy - robili całą wykończeniówkę (ocieplenie poddaszy g-k, tynki wew, wylewki tynki zewn.) - żałuję że nie budowałem z nimi od podstaw 
> 
> skład Budbet (kominy, materiały na stan surowy) - Kapelanka - Pan Mariusz - wszystko na telefon i terminowo 
> 
> Przyłącza wod-kan. Pan A.Wawro (603796124) - sprawnie szybko wszystko w MPWiK-u załatwione - nie tanio ale bez stresu 
> 
> Elektryka - Pan P. Porąbka - wszystko porządnie, sprawnie, doradził i pomógł 
> ...



DOBRA TO JA POWIEM ODNOSNIE TEGO POSTU !!!  BO KOLEGÓW BIAŁA LISTA JEST MOJĄ CZARNĄ !!! INNYCH NIE SPRAWDZAŁEM z tej listy ale A.WAWRO to jest 100 % CZARNA sorry że krzyczę ale się uniosłem. mam mały stary domek w centrum Krakowa ( ok 110m2). interesowało mnie wkucie instalacji co. i położenie nowej wod-kan wraz z przeniesieniem pieca na dół . porównywałem 4 firmy min. 3 z tego forum i we wszystkich cena była podobna 5k z materiałem , różniło się to czasem wykonania od 4 dni i start od zaraz do 9 -10 dni i start za tydzień . natomiast pan a. wawro przyszedł i powiedział ze kosztuje ta robota 8,5 k a jego kolega dodał że bez materiału !!! na pytanie ile z materiałem usłyszałem 13,5 tysiaca złotych a czas robót 14 dni, wiec grzecznie podziękowałem. wybrałem ofertę Pana Janusza Wilka i mogę go polecić bo robi solidnie szybko i co jest powiedziane to jest na prawdę wiec polecam  nr do Niego to  502 166 999. minęły dwa tygodnie i już dawno murarze zatynkowali nawet robotę Pana Wilka która trwała dokładnie 4 dni,  kiedy dzisiaj zadzwonił kolega pana  a. wawro który z nim wtedy był i powiedział że ewentualnie mogą to zrobić za 7k + materiał . na moja odpowiedz że już zapłaciłem i mam zrobione za 5k z materiałem zaczął mi wciskać kit że on też miał na myśli z materiałem. Wiec jak ktos chce dac się zrobić w konia to proszę bardzo korzystać z usług tego pana - nie wiem jak bedzie z jakością roboty bo tej nie było ale na pewno nie będzie tanio a liczenie po 250 pln bez materiału a 300 pln z materiałem od punktu ( bez znaczenia czy wod-kan czy co + piony plus przeniesienia pieca na dół liczone za 5 punktów) to chyba sami forumowicze ocenicie po swojemu.

----------


## Renia77

Witam
Czy ktoś mógłby mi polcieć ekipę od oczyszczalni przydomowych? I tak w ogóle jaka jest lepsza mechaniczna czy biologiczna oraz jak to wygląda cenowo? Pozdrawiam

----------


## salatar

> Witam
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi polcieć ekipę od oczyszczalni przydomowych? I tak w ogóle jaka jest lepsza mechaniczna czy biologiczna oraz jak to wygląda cenowo? Pozdrawiam


dodaję pytanie o firmę

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
Sorrki , ale wciaz walkuje temat DEKARZY , czy znacie kogos solidnego ( rozsadna cena mile widziana !!!!! ) 
Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

Dachmistrzowie: 

Franek Wrona: 513 067 338

Wacław Wiśniewski: 662 241 168

Kiedyś pracowali razem, teraz mają 2 odrębne firmy. Obaj dobrzy, ale Franek jest jeszcze mniej zepsuty i przez to tańszy  :smile:  Powiedz, że masz kontakt od Oli z Muratora  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Dachmistrzowie: 
> 
> Franek Wrona: 513 067 338
> 
> Wacław Wiśniewski: 662 241 168
> 
> Kiedyś pracowali razem, teraz mają 2 odrębne firmy. Obaj dobrzy, ale Franek jest jeszcze mniej zepsuty i przez to tańszy  Powiedz, że masz kontakt od Oli z Muratora


Hejka 
Dzieki SLONECZKO no wlasnie do Franka nie moge sie kurka dodzwonic   :Evil:  , a Wisniewski robil mi juz wycene  dachu  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  ..... i z tym zepsuciem trafilas w przyslowiowa 10 !!!!

----------


## angel123

Witam wszystkich. New Bud z Krakowa smialo z czystym sumieniem
mogę ich polecic pod kazdym wzgledem.Terminowi bardzo rzetelni,wlasciciel przez caly czas jest z ekipa,moze nie sa bardzo tani ale to sie rekompensuje.U mnie robili kompleks lacznie z meblami.Polecam w 100%.Ich strona newbudkrakow.com warto podpaczyc bo sami projektuja i dobrze potrafia doradzic.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Hejka 
> Dzieki SLONECZKO no wlasnie do Franka nie moge sie kurka dodzwonic   ,


Też próbowałam, ale był poza zasięgiem   :sad:   Wysłałam mu smsa, że jest potrzebny i jeśli się nie odezwie, to znajdę go przez naszych murarzy i dam Ci znać, czy nie zmienił przypadkiem nr telefonu.

----------


## malgos2

> Witam wszystkich. New Bud z Krakowa smialo z czystym sumieniem
> mogę ich polecic pod kazdym wzgledem.Terminowi bardzo rzetelni,wlasciciel przez caly czas jest z ekipa,moze nie sa bardzo tani ale to sie rekompensuje.U mnie robili kompleks lacznie z meblami.Polecam w 100%.Ich strona newbudkrakow.com warto *podpaczyc* bo sami projektuja i dobrze potrafia doradzic.


_Podpacze_, jak bedziesz miec wiecej postow, aniolku.   :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> 
> Hejka 
> Dzieki SLONECZKO no wlasnie do Franka nie moge sie kurka dodzwonic   ,
> 
> 
> Też próbowałam, ale był poza zasięgiem    Wysłałam mu smsa, że jest potrzebny i jeśli się nie odezwie, to znajdę go przez naszych murarzy i dam Ci znać, czy nie zmienił przypadkiem nr telefonu.


Hejka   :big grin:  
Sloneczko ja nadal nie moge sie z Nim skomunikowac , ale moja kolezanka w Polsce miala to szczescie i udalo sie jej wreszcie dodzwonic ......  :Lol:   Juz podal mi cene za metr , jeszcze musze tylko uzgodnic co ta cena zawiera . Moze mnie uda sie w koncu z nim porozmawiac bo przez posrednikow ( pelnomocnikow ) to wiesz jakie moga byc przeklamania , a szczerze mowiac sama lubie takie rzeczy dograc . 
Jestes *SUPER* dzieki wielkie za zainteresowanie .....   :Wink2:  dam znac jak uzgodnie wszystko .

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka 
Jeszcze mam pytanko .... mieliscie moze kontakt z http://www.trapez-carbo.com.pl/index...na/pokaz/287/4 chce u nich zrobic wycene dachowki   :smile:

----------


## qqlio

BIALA LISTA 
Hydraulik 
Maciej Królik z Mogilan (12 2701043)
Robil u mnie poprawke po pewnych partaczach, ktorych juz umieszczalem tu na czarnej...
Konkretny i pomocny, polecam

----------


## Edyta M

> Też próbowałam, ale był poza zasięgiem    Wysłałam mu smsa, że jest potrzebny i jeśli się nie odezwie, to znajdę go przez naszych murarzy i dam Ci znać, czy nie zmienił przypadkiem nr telefonu.


Hejka 
Franek do mnie zadzwonil   :ohmy:  .... spoko gosc   :big grin:  wszystko omowilismy , powiedzialam , ze namiar dostalam od Ciebie cena uzgodniona ( naprawde bardzo rozsadna ) "zaklepalam" chlopakow na dach we wrzesniu - pazdzierniku zalezy od warunkow pogodowych . Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## jogibabu16

> Witam wszystkich. New Bud z Krakowa smialo z czystym sumieniem
> mogę ich polecic pod kazdym wzgledem.Terminowi bardzo rzetelni,wlasciciel przez caly czas jest z ekipa,moze nie sa bardzo tani ale to sie rekompensuje.U mnie robili kompleks lacznie z meblami.Polecam w 100%.Ich strona newbudkrakow.com warto podpaczyc bo sami projektuja i dobrze potrafia doradzic.



obejrzałam  galerię na stronie newbudkrakow.com i jedna z  realizacji jest mi znana,   jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Tak ułożonych płytek nie chciałabym mieć nawet w kotłowni.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Hejka 
> Franek do mnie zadzwonil   .... spoko gosc


Cieszę się  :smile:  To jest naprawdę dusza człowiek, uczciwy i bardzo staranny.

----------


## Edyta M

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## qqlio

BIALA LISTA polecam
Nadzor wykonawczy, inspektor nadzoru - Wojciech Wadowski ([email protected]  tel. 791 328 084) 
U mnie wykonal inspekcje konstrukcji dachu. Rzeczowo i sprawnie. Znalazl wiele niedociagniec i powaznych bledow, ktore dzieki temu zostaly poprawione. Komunikatywny, co pomaga w uzeraniu sie z wykonawcami
Pzdr

----------


## qqlio

BIALA LISTA polecam
Geolog Tadeusz Nowak (Krakow, tel na priv). Robi glownie wieksze inwetsycje, ale u mnie robil opinie na trudnej dzialce pod domek (Mogilany). Sensowny cenowo i profesjonalny. 
Pomogl tez pozniej, gdy z powodu bledu architekta (musze go wpisac na czarna liste) i wykonawcow ("firma" Budimar Marcin Leszczynski zostala juz u mnie na czarnej liscie umieszczona) powstaly u mnie szalunki law fund. na nienosnym gruncie (nosny nie mogl byc po tylko trawe zebrali, troche...)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Renia77

> Napisał Renia77
> 
> Witam
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi polcieć ekipę od oczyszczalni przydomowych? I tak w ogóle jaka jest lepsza mechaniczna czy biologiczna oraz jak to wygląda cenowo? Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> dodaję pytanie o firmę



Ponawiam prośbę  :smile:

----------


## qqlio

> Napisał salatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Renia77
> 
> ...


Ja juz kiedys pisalem na innym watku - mam zloze czynne z firmy Ekotech (z Jastrzebia). Sama oczyszczalnia (AT-6) jest bardzo ok. Pobor pradu ok 30kWh/mc (15PLN/mc).
Ekipe nie do konca moge polecic, bo byli bardzo malo elastyczni w kwestii terminow montazu (Jastzrebie nie jest az tak daleko od KRK, a zlecenie w koncu przyjeli...) a i robienie projektu POS(zglaszalem budowe POS, a w projekcie mialem szambo) przeciagalo sie dluuuuuuugo.
Powiedzialbym - SZARA  :Smile:  LISTA.

----------


## Sloneczko

A czy *qqlio* powyżej nie poleca?
Ja mam namiar na naszego kierbuda, ale mieszka w Krynicy i dojeżdżał raz w miesiącu. Taką zresztą mieliśmy ekipę, że nie musiał częściej  :smile:

----------


## qqlio

> A czy *qqlio* powyżej nie poleca?
> Ja mam namiar na naszego kierbuda, ale mieszka w Krynicy i dojeżdżał raz w miesiącu. Taką zresztą mieliśmy ekipę, że nie musiał częściej


Nie nie nie  :smile:  Kierbuda zdecydowanie nie moge polecic  :Smile:  Oj nie.
Pisalem o POS.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Erol 1

> Hejka 
> Jeszcze mam pytanko .... mieliscie moze kontakt z http://www.trapez-carbo.com.pl/index...na/pokaz/287/4 chce u nich zrobic wycene dachowki


Ja miałem. Kupiłem wszystko na dach i okna dachowe.

----------


## Edyta M

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> Hejka 
> Jeszcze mam pytanko .... mieliscie moze kontakt z http://www.trapez-carbo.com.pl/index...na/pokaz/287/4 chce u nich zrobic wycene dachowki  
> 
> 
> Ja miałem. Kupiłem wszystko na dach i okna dachowe.


Rozumiem , ze wspolpraca z nimi  byla ok   :big grin:  i mozesz polecic ....

----------


## Erol 1

Tak, mogę polecić. Ale targuj się. Pokazuj wyceny od innych, marudź.
Wynegocjuszesz lepsze warunki  :smile: .

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Ponawiam pytanie   czy możecie polecić dobrego sprawdzonego kierownika budowy, który nadzorował budowy w Węgrzcach, Zielonkach?


Zobacz w moim podpisie.   :Wink2:  


Ostatecznie ja też mogę.   :Roll:

----------


## qqlio

To moze "przy okazji" kierbuda

CZARNA LISTA Odradzam: Kierownik budowy Marian Lukasik
Odebrane szalunki law na gruncie nienosnym i odebrana konstrukcja dachu, ktora po wizycie insp. nadzoru wymagala duzych, istotnych poprawek to chyba wystarczajace wytlumaczenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sajuri

Witam!
Do czarnej listy mogę dodać architekta Pana Krakowiana. Miał zrobić przeróbki i adaptację naszego projektu. Zajęło mu to... pół roku!
Po odebraniu projektu ze starostwa z wystawionym pozwoleniem na budowę, po dokładnych oględzinach okazało się:
-nie ma zbrojenia ław fundamentowych (tylko zapisz głównego projektu, że zbrojenie należy zaadoptować uwzględniając warunki gruntowe)
- zostawiony stary komin
- brak wyrysowanego w rzucie poddasza i dachu komina od nowego kominka ustawionego na środku salonu
- zostawione szambo z oryginalnego projektu (kanalizacja w drodze 4 m od domu!!!!!!!!!!!)
- żle umiejscowiony dom na działce (miało być: maksymalnie do tyłu i 4,5 m od prawej granicy - zrobil na odwrot i prawdopodobnie gdybyśmy domu nie przestawili to nie dałoby się wjechac do garażu)
- żle zaprojektowana instalacja kanalizacyjna (w garażu??)
- z uwagi na wymogi starostwa zmienialiśmy kąt nachylenia dachu - Pan architekt nie zrobił nowego zestawienia drewna


to tyle ile na razie zauważyliśmy  :sad: 

Polecałabym również uważać na wykonawcę Pana Jana Kudłacza. Daliśmy mu projekt do wyceny (niestety w pośpiechu był to orginał). Nie odpowiadała nam cena zaproponowana przez tego Pana więc poprosiliśmy o zwrot planów. Miał je przywieść w Sobotę. Nie przywiózł, nie zadzwonił. Gdy ja do niego zadzwoniłam stwierdził że on za nami nie bedzie jeżdził bo on nie ma w tym interesu i ze jak mi potrzebny ten projekt to mam sobie sama po niego do Myślenic przyjechac.

...

----------


## Erol 1

Mnie adaptację robił Krakowian i akurat jestem z niego zadowolony. 
Wszystko było w terminie. Pozwolenie na budowę opóźnione tylko  o 2 tygodnie. Ale to było 2 lata temu.

----------


## Jeti

Ja również współpracowałem z Panem Krakowianem w sprawie adaptacji. Pozwolenie dostaliśmy miesiąc temu. U mnie też zakres zmian był minimalistyczny ale takie były nasze ustalenia: Dostosowanie projektu "pod" urzędników, tak żeby pozwolenie zostało wydane i potem, żeby dom został odebrany.

Jestem zadowolony z jego pracy choć kontakt z nim jest czasem wysoce utrudniony  :smile: 




> - zostawione szambo z oryginalnego projektu (kanalizacja w drodze 4 m od domu!!!!!!!!!!!)


U nas gdyby architekt nie wrysował szamba (choć kanalizacja również niedaleko) i studni to czekalibyśmy na pozwolenie jeszcze z pół roku. Pani inspektor z wydziału architektury przyczepiła się do warunków technicznych.

Także wszystko zależy od tego na co się umawialiście (albo czego nie dogadaliście).

----------


## krzydlug

> Napisał Erol 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edyta M
> 
> ...


Kupowałem w Trapez-carbo cały dach (dachówki, folię, okna dachowe, rynny).
Wszystko było ok

----------


## asasello

> Napisał salatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Renia77
> 
> ...


Witaj,
mi oczyszczalnie robila firma Monbud z Mogilan (http://www.monbud.pl/). Juz ich tutaj zreszta polecalem.
Jezeli masz na dzialce odpowiednio duzo miejsca i nasiakliwa glebe to najlepiej kupic oczyszczalnie  drenazowa. W innym przypadku musisz sie zastanowic nad drozsza oszczyszczalnia bezdrenazowa, np z osadem czynnym.
Ja kupowalem oczyszczalnie bezdrenazowa i gdy jej szukalem odwiedzilem w Krakowie jeszcze firmy http://www.impet.net.pl/ na Kalwaryjskiej i http://eco-oczyszczalnie.pl/ na ulicy Podzamcze, wiec tam tez mozesz sprawdzic.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Notoco

> Napisał Renia77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał salatar
> 
> ...


Ja niestety nie mogę polecić IMPETU - po 3 miesiącach dosłownie zapadł mi się zbiornik plastikowy - nie chcieli mi uwzględnić reklamacji i musiałem wezwać rzeczoznawce aby ocenił co było przyczyna.
Sprawę rozwiązali polubownie ale nie zwrócili mi wszystkich kosztów pierwszej instalacji.
Jeśli szukasz taniej firmy to możesz skorzysta z nich ale jeśli szukasz dobrej firmy to na pewno nie Impet.

----------


## ann&tom

> Napisał ann&tom
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA 
> 
> p. Krzysiek Zając (501435815 można sie powołać na Tomka z Bieżanowa) - fachowcy - robili całą wykończeniówkę (ocieplenie poddaszy g-k, tynki wew, wylewki tynki zewn.) - żałuję że nie budowałem z nimi od podstaw 
> 
> skład Budbet (kominy, materiały na stan surowy) - Kapelanka - Pan Mariusz - wszystko na telefon i terminowo 
> 
> Przyłącza wod-kan. Pan A.Wawro (603796124) - sprawnie szybko wszystko w MPWiK-u załatwione - nie tanio ale bez stresu 
> ...


Czytanie ze zrozumieniem jest bardzo przydatną umiejętnością uczononą już w podstawówce. Wolny rynek polega na tym że wybiera się wykonawce usług którego przy porównywalnej jakosci cena jest niższa. *Napisałem że nie jest tani* ALE jeżeli ktoś miał kłopoty z MPWiK w Krakowie to mnie rozumie. JA uważam, ze wykonawca który potrafi pomóc w rozwiązaniu problemów jest godny Białej Listy.  Wpisanie kogoś na CZARNĄ że podał wysoką cenę pozostawiam do oceny forumowiczów

----------


## thebe

Witam serdecznie, jestesmy tu calkiem nowi i zaczynamy dopiero przygode ... i tak... szukamy kogos kto wykona nam studzienke wodomierzowa i przylacze do wodociagmu gminnego ( 2-3 m doslownie bo woda przechodzi przez nasza dzialke  ).. szybko i w dobrych cenach - gmina Kocmyrzow Luborzyca... bardzo dziekuje za rady  :wink:

----------


## MP58

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Właściwie to jestem czytaczem tego forum. Rzadko piszę cokolwiek ale skorzystałam już z dwóch fachowców polecanych przez Was i jestem zadowolona. Aktualnie szukam kogoś kto zbuduje mi 120 m ogrodzenia ( dom koło Skawiny) interesuje mnie usługa kompleksowa. Proszę jezeli ktoś zna i może polecić jakąś dobrą firmę będę wdzięczna.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Właściwie to jestem czytaczem tego forum. Rzadko piszę cokolwiek ale skorzystałam już z dwóch fachowców polecanych przez Was i jestem zadowolona. Aktualnie szukam kogoś kto zbuduje mi 120 m ogrodzenia ( dom koło Skawiny) interesuje mnie usługa kompleksowa. Proszę jezeli ktoś zna i może polecić jakąś dobrą firmę będę wdzięczna.


Mam prosbę , jeżeli można to podaj nazwy wykonawców. Każda opinia jest przydatna.  :smile:  
Jeżeli jakieś telefony są nieaktualne to też proszę o nowe.  :Wink2:

----------


## mijas

> Napisał Erol 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Edyta M
> 
> ...


Ja korzystałem z ich usług. Kupowałem blachę z posypką i okna dachowe. Szybko sprawnie i cenowo też nie najgorzej. Polecam

----------


## qqlio

CZARNA LISTA Betoniarnia Krakbet Odradzam
Nic nie wiem o jakosci ich betonu, ale wczoraj kierowca gruszki z betonem zgubil droge (tak!) i przy probie nawracania kolo mojego domu
- zniszczyl droge i drenaz kolo drogi, rowniez krawezniki
- zniszczyl nawierzchnie mojego parkingu
- zniszczyl slupek ogrodzenia i podmurowke
Po tym wszystkim pracownicy firmy Krakbet po prostu odjechali...
Zyczliwi odpisali numer rejestracyjny, wiec mam nadzieje, ze wyegzekwuje naprawe tych rzeczy, ale mysle, ze duuuuuzo to mowi o umiejetnosciach kierowcow Krakbetu. O ich wychowaniu nie wypowiem sie... Bo brak mi slow...

----------


## majamp

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> Dachmistrzowie: 
> 
> Franek Wrona: 513 067 338
> 
> Wacław Wiśniewski: 662 241 168
> 
> Kiedyś pracowali razem, teraz mają 2 odrębne firmy. Obaj dobrzy, ale Franek jest jeszcze mniej zepsuty i przez to tańszy  Powiedz, że masz kontakt od Oli z Muratora 
> ...


A ja mimo "zepsucia" polecam Pana Wacława. Według nas warto było zapłacić. Dach jest piękny, a tak uczciwego wykonawcy jeszcze nie mieliśmy (chciał odliczyć jedną rozbitą przez pracownika dachówkę od ustalonej ceny!).

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mathiasso

dawno mnie tu nie było, ale jako że zrobiliśmy w końcu kuchnię to mogę szczerze i z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Dawida tel. 600097150. Tak jak pisałem po schodach, na samym końcu trafiają mi się najlepsi fachowcy. A wracając do kuchni: super cena, super wykonanie, przemiły i sympatyczny człowiek.... może już wystarczy   :big grin:   Każdemu życzę takich wykonawców, można wyjechać zostawić klucze i wrócić po robocie. Aaaaa zdjęcia można zobaczyć w galerii.

----------


## franek fr

Niedawno sam szukałem solidnego wykonawcy do wykończenia mojego domu i teraz śmiało mogę polecić firmę REBUILLDING HOUSE . zajmują się kompleksowym wykańczaniem domów . spodobało mi się u nich to ,że nie musiałem się o nic martwic - materiał itd. Praktycznie dajesz klucze i odbierasz po skończonej robocie. tel. do szefa 609789082

----------


## malgos2

Uwierzymy jak zobaczymy wspaniale efekty tej roboty. 

Zastanawia mnie, jak solidna musi byc firma, ktora popelnia blad ortograficzny we wlasniej nazwie.   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  W dodatku na stronie w kazdej sekcji inna pisownia, a w kazdej niepoprawna.   :Confused:

----------


## franek fr

no ja ich nie chwaliłem ze względu na super str. czy nazwę chyba pomyliłaś wątek detektywie

----------


## malgos2

Ojej, faktycznie 36368 postow na forum i jeszcze mi sie watki myla.   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

Niestety Tobie pomylil sie dzial - do celow reklamowych sluzy dzial "Ogloszenia drobne".   :smile:

----------


## franek fr

no no małgoś nikt nie każe ci tej firmy brac . pisze jak było . zreszą ty też piszesz jak było a u ciebie było do du......

----------


## malgos2

Bo dalam sie nabrac na taka autoreklame na forum, jaka Ty uprawiasz.  :smile:

----------


## franek fr

szkoda literek do ciebie naduszac pozdro.

----------


## glacjusz

Witam
Czy ma ktos z forumowiczów namiary do firmy wykonującej instalację co, wodę, oczyszczalnię przydomową i prąd w domu? Najlepiej, gdyby była to jedna firma. No i ważna solidność i dobre ceny. Z okolic Krzeszowic, Chrzanowa.
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## jogibabu16

> Napisał Edyta M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Erol 1
> 
> ...



Również kupowałam wszystkie materiały na dach w trapez carbo i jestem bardzo zadowolona. wszystkie negocjacje załatwiałam z p. Arturem. Warto mieć inne wyceny - jest to dobra karta przetargowa.   :Wink2:

----------


## ulkap

Gdyby ktoś zastanawiał się nad zatrudnieniem do zrobienia projektu kuchni firmy Archidom z Krakowa www.archidom.com.pl to serdecznie odradzam. My niestety podpisaliśmy z tą firmą umowę - oczywiście płatność z góry i to niemało bo 500 zł. Co nas podkusiło?! Pan robił początkowo świetne wrażenie, wychwalał swoje umiejętności, pokazywał ciekawe realizacje i szczycił się zadowoleniem klientów. Niestety, rzeczywistość okazała się inna: projektant niezbyt pomysłowy, proponuje niepraktyczne rozwiązania, wykazuje bardzo mało własnej inicjatywy, zawala terminy, robi błędy w projektach, itp. Odradzam.

----------


## Wujor

Chciałem z tego miejsca  :smile:  zarekomendowac firmę od tynków Mastersystem (polecaną także przez innych forumowiczów). Co prawda, ostatecznie, zdecydowałem na inny rodzaj tynków niemniej doradztwo oraz punktualnośc zrobiła na mnie dobre wrażenie, co świadczy o profesjonalnym podejściu do POTENCJALNEGO klienta.

----------


## salatar

szukam kogoś do piorunochronu - instalacji odgromowej 

pomocy  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> szukam kogoś do piorunochronu - instalacji odgromowej 
> 
> pomocy


Może tu;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3538165.htm#3538165
 :Wink2:

----------


## salatar

> Napisał salatar
> 
> szukam kogoś do piorunochronu - instalacji odgromowej 
> 
> pomocy 
> 
> 
> Może tu;
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3538165.htm#3538165


wcześniej patrzyłem ale jakoś nie znalazłem  :smile: 
ale już dziekuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Notoco

Widzialem juz ze ktos go polecil wczesniej - ale dodam tez swoja opinie. 
Geodeta Grzegorz Stachura z Rząski tel. 602 308 680
Bezproblemowy, zawsze mily i  wywiazywal sie z zobowiazan na czas. Mozna znalezc tanszego ale nie koniecznie lepszego  :smile: 

Stolarz
Pawel Stala z Klaja 0505718927 - bardzo ladnie wykonane schody, drzwi garazowe i kilka drewnianych dodatkow.
Cena bardzo dobra biorac pod uwage jakosc wykonania.
Zdjecia z jego pracy moge poslac na priva  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Kochani !!!*

Mam wielką prośbę.

 Jeżeli ktoś stwierdzi ,że podane numery są nieaktualne , niech poda.
Jeżeli uda mu się ustalić nowe, niech poda.
Jeżeli ktoś korzystał z usług wykonawców z listy , proszę o opinię na + lub - .
Informacje mogą być na PW
Pomóżcie innym. 
 :smile: 

*Notoco*
Dziękuję.   :Wink2:

----------


## climber79

Budowa prawie skończona a dopiero pierwsza ekipa z której jestem w pełni zadowolony i którą wrzucam na białą listę - wykończeniówka generalnie - malowanie, gładzie, tynki strukturalne, tapety, drzwi, flizowanie, biały montaż, podłogi, regipsy i kto wie co jeszcze  ....  :smile:  

Robota wykonana super, cena przyzwoita no i kompleksowość - pierwotnie mieli mi robić tylko małą łazienkę a skończyło się na całym domu.


Zdecydowanie biała lista - Tomasz Zgoda (i spółka) - tel. na priv

----------


## Piotr_M

> Stolarz
> Pawel Stala z Klaja 0505718927 - bardzo ladnie wykonane schody, drzwi garazowe i kilka drewnianych dodatkow.
> Cena bardzo dobra biorac pod uwage jakosc wykonania.
> Zdjecia z jego pracy moge poslac na priva


Poproszę o zdjęcia.

----------


## Mozarcik

od pewnego czasu prawie codziennie śledzę to forum. Ponieważ w czwartek zaczęliśmy na dobre budowę, chcielibyśmy się podzielić z Wami naszymi dotychczasowymi doświadczeniami. Może ktoś skorzysta. Dodam, że budujemy w gminie Michałowice. 

Zacznę od szarej listy: 
1. Studio Vento - dostosowanie zakupionego projektu architektonicznego do wymagań planu zagospodarowania terenu. Plusy: ciekawe pomysły i propozycje, praktyczne - od tej strony nie mamy nic do zarzucenia. Minusy: solidność - w zasadzie jej brak. Przeciągnięty termin (ponad 2 miesiące - bo jak Pani rzekła: nie upominaliśmy się; z końcem sierpnia mieliśmy zacząć budowę, pozwolenie otrzymaliśmy pod koniec listopada - w naszym przypadku to bardzo istotne, bo mieliśmy zrobić w zeszłym roku jeszcze piwnicę); niestety nie ma dobrej ręki do podwykonawców (instalarorów): brakuje rozwinięcia pionowego kanalizacji, brak instalacji elektrycznej w piwnicy (na szczęście zauważony jeszcze w starostwie przed wydaniem pozwolenia). 

Czarna lista: 
Enion - część administracyjna - chyba wiele dodawać nie trzeba  Cóż - monopolista i wszystko jasne. 

Biała lista: 
1. Pan Koparkowy i Pan do wywozu ziemi - bracia Kasza z Młodziejowic. Tel.: 880-903-043. Robili nam drogę wewnętrzną i zakończyli w sobotę kopanie piwnicy. Goście znają się na rzeczy, terminowi, solidni, pracują do późna w nocy. Załatwiają gruz, wywożą wykopaną ziemię. Cena rozsądna. 
2. Instalaja wody: Pan Józef Nawara, tel.: 604-982-791. Solidna usługa za rozsądną cenę - wykonanie przyłącza wody. Terminowo, bezproblemowo, zgodnie z tym, co ustalono. Pan też wykonuje kanalizację w gminie, więc wiedział dokłanie co i jak załatwić w urzędzie. 

Kolejne dane po zakończeniu kolejnych etapów. 

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Renia77

Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do ocieplenia poddasza? Może ktoś korzystał z wcześniej podanych namiarów i chciałby się wypowiedzieć o jakości usług tych wykonawców. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## felekp

Uważajcie na Firmę Panel Pol Group

Kraków al. Krasińskiego 15; ul. Radzikowskiego 1, Kraków, Małopolskie 31-112 
Ta firma wykonuje usługi w koszcie materiału, który jest o wartość usługi droższy. Niestety ja dałem się nabrać zapłaciłem ponad 4000 za 60 m2 podłogi, która po 8 miesiącach zaczęła się sypać. Wówczas sprzedawcy (kierownictwo jest nieuchwytne) zaczęli mi wmawiać, że powstałe uszkodzenia są skutkiem chodzenia po podłodze i tym mnie zaskoczyli. Po osobistej wizycie w obu sklepach i dłuższej dyskusji udało mi się ich przekonać, że jednak usterki powinny zostać usunięte w ramach gwarancji (pękające w wzdłuż listwy progowe). Firma zaczęła stosować inną taktykę a mianowicie powiedziano mi a było to miesiąc temu, że wykonawca się ze mną skontaktuje i dokona naprawy. Ale się nie kontaktuje. W tej sytuacji chyba znajdę kogoś kto mi to naprawi a innych przestrzegam przed oszukańczą firmą. Jej pracownik  powiedział mi w trakcie rozmowy, że oni wymieniają setki tych listew ale zawsze odpłatnie a nie w ramach gwarancji.

----------


## Elfir

Jeżeli chcesz cokolwiek reklamować rób to pisemnie, listem poleconym, żebyś miał podkład w sądzie!
tyle o tym było na forum...

----------


## deidre333

Witajcie


Czy możecie mi polecić solidną i uczciwą firmę/osobę która wykona cyklinowanie parkietu (Kraków)? Fajnie by też było żeby cenę mieli rozsądną.

Pełno jest ogłoszeń różnych panów Mietków, ale nie mam pojęcia jak u nich z jakością.

ps. przeczytałam topic zanim zadałam to pytanie. Niestety nikt do tej pory nie polecał 'parkieciarzy'.

----------


## felekp

Masz rację ale cała sprawa jest właściwie groszowa a mnie chodzi o zasadę. Czy firma jest solidna czy też nie. Wymiana tych listew to 15 minut pracy i koszt kilkunastu złotych ale świadczy o tym czy firma poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności za usługi, które wykonuje.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Niestety nikt do tej pory nie polecał 'parkieciarzy'.


jak nie, jak tak  :wink:  Pan Kasprzyk  - tel. 606 760 374. bardzo ładnie położony parkiet, cenowo było umiarkowanie - zadzwoń, zapytaj.

----------


## deidre333

> Napisał deidre333
> 
>  Niestety nikt do tej pory nie polecał 'parkieciarzy'.
> 
> 
> jak nie, jak tak  Pan Kasprzyk  - tel. 606 760 374. bardzo ładnie położony parkiet, cenowo było umiarkowanie - zadzwoń, zapytaj.


a czy cyklinuje?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał Mymyk_KSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał deidre333
> 
> ...


na pewno tak- ma cały potrzebny sprzęt - po prostu zadzwoń i zapytaj bezpośrednio czy to zrobi i za ile  :smile:

----------


## freetask

no to się zdecyduj...




> Niestety ja dałem się nabrać zapłaciłem ponad 4000 za 60 m2 podłogi, która po 8 miesiącach zaczęła się sypać.





> Wymiana tych listew to 15 minut pracy i koszt kilkunastu złotych

----------


## Mareczek7

> Witajcie
> 
> 
> Czy możecie mi polecić solidną i uczciwą firmę/osobę która wykona cyklinowanie parkietu (Kraków)? Fajnie by też było żeby cenę mieli rozsądną.
> 
> Pełno jest ogłoszeń różnych panów Mietków, ale nie mam pojęcia jak u nich z jakością.
> 
> ps. przeczytałam topic zanim zadałam to pytanie. Niestety nikt do tej pory nie polecał 'parkieciarzy'.



Możesz też spróbować do pana Łukasz to nr 516860911, na pewno cyklinuje, konkretny jest, i też od razu najlepiej zapytać czy zrobi i za ile.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witajcie
> 
> 
> Czy możecie mi polecić solidną i uczciwą firmę/osobę która wykona cyklinowanie parkietu (Kraków)? Fajnie by też było żeby cenę mieli rozsądną.
> 
> Pełno jest ogłoszeń różnych panów Mietków, ale nie mam pojęcia jak u nich z jakością.
> 
> ps. przeczytałam topic zanim zadałam to pytanie. Niestety nikt do tej pory nie polecał 'parkieciarzy'.


  :ohmy:  

Zobacz do mojego podpisu.  :Wink2:

----------


## deidre333

dzięki wielkie!

----------


## Mario2909

Witam wszystkich!
Czy ktoś z Was ma może namiary na solidnych cieśli i zbrojarzy(Kraków)

----------


## ulkap

Prace na naszej budowie posuwają się i mogę już polecić:
- Firmę Grafitti Stop z Węgrzec - kupiliśmy u nich okna OknoPlus i je nam zamontowali. Profesjonanie, terminowo, bardzo atrakcyjna cena. Kontakt koniecznie z p. Kamilem.
- Elektryk Kazimierz Kuśnierz firma Elektrokus tel. 692 081 376. Skończył u nas elektrykę dwa tygodnie temu. Wszystko w porządku, terminowo, itp. Nie było problemu z wprowadzaniem zmian i poprawek w trakcie. Doradza. Pracuje osobiście z pomocnikami, których ostro pilnuje i gania.

----------


## dar52

Polecam Firmę WAMP-BUD z Dobczyc, pracują solidnie, maja bardzo dobry sprzed, można się z nimi dogadać. Firma istnieje już od 1996 roku na rynku. Tylko jedna wadą tej firmy są dość odległe terminy, no ale cóż widać ze są dobrzy w tym co robią. 603 582 055 Chorobik Władysław 603 582 056 Jaśkowieć Mieczysław

----------


## qqlio

> Polecam Firmę WAMP-BUD z Dobczyc, pracują solidnie, maja bardzo dobry sprzed, można się z nimi dogadać. Firma istnieje już od 1996 roku na rynku. Tylko jedna wadą tej firmy są dość odległe terminy, no ale cóż widać ze są dobrzy w tym co robią. 603 582 055 Chorobik Władysław 603 582 056 Jaśkowieć Mieczysław


Konto zalozone dzisiaj i zaczynasz od 2 postow polecajacych te firme?
Hmmm, ok, kazdy to sam oceni.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## OGC

> Polecam Firmę WAMP-BUD z Dobczyc, pracują solidnie, maja bardzo dobry sprzed, można się z nimi dogadać. Firma istnieje już od 1996 roku na rynku. Tylko jedna wadą tej firmy są dość odległe terminy, no ale cóż widać ze są dobrzy w tym co robią. 603 582 055 Chorobik Władysław 603 582 056 Jaśkowieć Mieczysław


Może to i rzeczywiście autoreklama, ale wykonawca wg mnie dobry.
Już ich kiedyś polecałem. Robili moją chałupkę  :smile:

----------


## rwitkowicz

> Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do ocieplenia poddasza? Może ktoś korzystał z wcześniej podanych namiarów i chciałby się wypowiedzieć o jakości usług tych wykonawców. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam


również szukam kogoś do sprytnego i w rozsądnej cenie do położenia wełny + stelaż + folia  - bez płyt GK na poddaszu.

----------


## Jeti

Ja po dzisiejszej akcji z wykonaniem przepustu na rowie melioracyjnym mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić "koparkowego" pana Tadka tel. 798 753 791. Działa głównie na zachód od Krakowa (Czernichów, Liszki etc.) ale jest raczej mobilny.

Płaciłem 80 zł/godzinę

----------


## rysiekf

Szukam firmy montującej alarmy firmy paradox.

----------


## Markoebelo

Witam,

Do białej listy mogę dodać Panów od wykończeń wnętrz. Flizowanie, malowanie, biały montaż, re-gipsy. Cenowo na prawdę korzystnie.
Pan Stanisław 510261514.

pozdr 

(poszukuję drewna kominkowego na następny sezon)

----------


## ngel

BIAŁA- BIELUTEŃKA LISTA ponieważ wszystkie prace są już zakończone mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę p. Roberta Sikory SIKORA-BUD
Firma robiła u nas wszystko od fundamentów po dach do SSO. Nie mogę się do niczego przyczepić! Terminowi, słowni, rzetelni a przede wszystkim myślący! Robili u nas naprawdę skomplikowany dach i nawet nasz kier-bud (a jest to człowiek niezwykle skrupulatny) stwierdził, że ten dach to naprawdę mistrzostwo  :Smile:  Szczerze polecam- i od razu uprzedzam, że na ten sezon już będzie ciężko ich zamówić- chyba że jesienią?
Adres: www.sikora-bud.pl
tel 0600328847
(na stronie w galerii I nasz domek )

----------


## qqlio

> BIAŁA- BIELUTEŃKA LISTA ponieważ wszystkie prace są już zakończone mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę p. Roberta Sikory SIKORA-BUD
> Firma robiła u nas wszystko od fundamentów po dach do SSO. Nie mogę się do niczego przyczepić! Terminowi, słowni, rzetelni a przede wszystkim myślący! Robili u nas naprawdę skomplikowany dach i nawet nasz kier-bud (a jest to człowiek niezwykle skrupulatny) stwierdził, że ten dach to naprawdę mistrzostwo  Szczerze polecam- i od razu uprzedzam, że na ten sezon już będzie ciężko ich zamówić- chyba że jesienią?
> Adres: www.sikora-bud.pl
> tel 0600328847
> (na stronie w galerii I nasz domek )


Hej - (komentarz do galerii) mam nadzieje, ze wykopy z drenazu opaskowego tylko wykorzystali, zeby ulozyc sobie *osobne* rury z deszczowki i nie przyszlo wykonawcy do glowy, zeby deszczowke prowadzic w drenaz.
No ale to tak na marginesie - pytanie mi sie nasunelo, bo widze tylko jeden odplyw, ale tez zdjec jest malutko.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mario2909

Witam!
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów budował lub buduje dom wg.projektu Archonu 
Dom pod katalpą  w okolicach Krakowa ?
Jeśli tak to czy mógłbym prosić o jakieś zdjęcia środka domku.
Z góry dziękuje!

----------


## Erol 1

> Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do ocieplenia poddasza? Może ktoś korzystał z wcześniej podanych namiarów i chciałby się wypowiedzieć o jakości usług tych wykonawców. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam


Ja już tu polecałem, ale mogę potwierdzić dobry wybór.
p. Artur tel. 513077688, solidni i terminowi.

----------


## basiekg

Witam
u mnie dzis panowie skonczyli tynki no i chyba nie ma sie do czego przyczepic nawet budowe posprzatali, kier budowy powiedzial ze tynki rowne 
ekipa pana Zmudy juz polecana na forum

----------


## mnowak355

Witam 
Zacząłem budowę więc już mogę kogoś polecić.
Zdecydowanie do BIAŁEJ polecam:
-geodeta Pan Artur polecany już wcześniej. Jest tak jak opisał kolega który go polecał: rzetelny, terminowy, przygotowany do pracy. Zrobił co należało, zapłaciłem ile trzeba było i wszystko ok. Jak również napisał kolega ceny bardzo w porządku. Polecam.
-brygada budowlana. Wykonali na razie ławy fundamentowe i ściany piwnic murowane z bloczka betonowego oraz podlewki betonowe w garażu i piwnicy ale jak na razie sprawują się bdb. Chętnym namiar na priv.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pan r

Witam,poszukuję dobrego i taniego hydraulika. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## pawlo1111

ANCWEEOCOEK  NRFHIRIRJFJOEKENFI

----------


## faffa2

> Witam,poszukuję dobrego i taniego hydraulika. Możecie kogoś polecić?


Podłączam się, 
a do zdecydowanie białej listy dodam koparkowego pana Mariusza z Prus. Zniwelowanie terenu pod dom zajęło mu (jego pracownikowi) godzinę i to po ciemku (dość spory kawałek), a wykop fundamentów niecałe cztery.
Majster bardzo chwalił

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Napisał pan r
> 
> Witam,poszukuję dobrego i taniego hydraulika. Możecie kogoś polecić?
> 
> 
> Podłączam się, 
> a do zdecydowanie białej listy dodam koparkowego pana Mariusza z Prus. Zniwelowanie terenu pod dom zajęło mu (jego pracownikowi) godzinę i to po ciemku (dość spory kawałek), a wykop fundamentów niecałe cztery.
> Majster bardzo chwalił


Dzięki za koparkowego.   :smile:  
Hydraulik ?
Może ktoś z listy ?  / mój podpis /  :Wink2:

----------


## qqlio

Jesli chodzi o koparke to tez moge polecic:
BIALA LISTA Koparkowy (Mogilany-Gaj) - pan Tadek, telefon na zyczenie (prv).
Radzil sobie u mnie na naprawde wymagajacym terenie - a mialem wczesniej takich, co glownie narzekali, jak im ciezko.
Pzdr

----------


## Wujor

> Witam,poszukuję dobrego i taniego hydraulika. Możecie kogoś polecić?


Pewnie że możemy....U mnie jak i u wielu z tej grupy hydraulikę robił Pan Jacek z Myślenic. (Firma Aqua)
Ja, osobiście gorąco polecam, gośc wie co robi. Telefon napewno jest na liście Zbigniew100.

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
Wreszcie moge i ja dodac kogos do *BIALEJ LISTY*
Pan *Rafal Filipowski* firma VELSET - Okna Dachowe 
Firma ma swoja siedzibe w Krakowie , ja zalatwialam swoje okna w oddziale w Nowym Saczu.

Rafał Filipowski
Specjalista ds. sprzedaży
[email protected]

VELSET Sp. z o.o.
Oddział: 33-300 Nowy Sącz, Węgierska 146 C
e-mail: [email protected]
tel:  018/5476881
fax: 018/5476882

Profesjonalne podejscie do klienta , fachowe doradztwo , odpowiedz na kazdego maila . Dzialaja rowniez na ALLEGRO 
http://allegro.pl/show_user.php?search=velset&p=1
Mozecie powolac sie na Edyte wlasnie sfinalizowalam zakup okien od wczoraj stoja sobie w mieszkanku i czekaja na swoja kolej na dachu. 
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## mnowak355

> Napisał faffa2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pan r
> 
> ...


Witam
Dołączam do pozytywnej opinii na temat firmy Pana Mariusza z Prus. Kopanie fundamentów + przewiezienie ziemi z wykopu-wszystko ok i w rozsądnej cenie. Pan Mariusz świadczy również usługi transportowe Przywoził mi gruz i piasek. Duży pozytyw.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam
> Dołączam do pozytywnej opinii na temat firmy Pana Mariusza z Prus. Kopanie fundamentów + przewiezienie ziemi z wykopu-wszystko ok i w rozsądnej cenie. Pan Mariusz świadczy również usługi transportowe Przywoził mi gruz i piasek. Duży pozytyw.
> Pozdrawiam


Pan *Mariusz*, "nasz koparkowy"  :wink:  (602 340 594) rozszerzył działalność i to od niego dostaliśmy kontakt do dobrych, współpracujących z nim brukarzy (p. *Rysiek* 503 950 092)  :smile:

----------


## ann&tom

Witam
Szukam kominiarza do odbioru - takiego co nie szuka problemów wszędzie i w miarę taniego 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam
> Szukam kominiarza do odbioru - takiego co nie szuka problemów wszędzie


Takiego nie szukaj...

----------


## out

*qqlio*  poproszę o namiary na maila do Pana kaparkowego

*mnowak355* poproszę o namiar na maila do firmy od fundamentów

----------


## qqlio

> *qqlio*  poproszę o namiary na maila do Pana kaparkowego
> 
> *mnowak355* poproszę o namiar na maila do firmy od fundamentów


Info ode mnie wyslane na prv
Pozdrawiam

----------


## passat33

Witam,
szukam dobrego brukarza. Może moglibyście kogoś polecić?

----------


## Edyta M

> Również kupowałam wszystkie materiały na dach w trapez carbo i jestem bardzo zadowolona. wszystkie negocjacje załatwiałam z p. Arturem. Warto mieć inne wyceny - jest to dobra karta przetargowa.


Hejka 
Dzieki wszystkim za pozytywy na temat Trapez - Carbo wlasnie dogralam wszystkie szczegoly zakupu i wplacilam zaliczke , swietny kontakt  mailowo - telefoniczny ...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konieczki

Cieszę się ze rośnie grono klientów Trapez. A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki: czy 16zł/m2 tynku (sama robocizna) w domku to dobra cena w sumie jest do zrobienia 600m2 tynków? (z materiałem sobie wołają 25, tynki cem-wap z agregatu)

----------


## Zbigniew100

Okolice Skawiny tynk cem-wap , betoniarka , robocizna , cena 16 zł/m2

----------


## aylostera

Czy może ktoś polecić firmę  wykonującą oczyszczalnie ścieków?
z góry dzięki

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Czy może ktoś polecić firmę  wykonującą oczyszczalnie ścieków?
> z góry dzięki


Może tu będzie coś ciekawego,
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3927108

----------


## rencia

Witam!

A ja polecę Panią Kierownik Budowy , której motto brzmi:  " Dobro inwestora jest najważniejsze"
Pani Zofia Gniadek - 697039898
Pani Zosia działa na północy Krakowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 



*Biała lista firm -* *projektanci*, zjazdy, świadectwa, ogrody, itp..
*Biała lista firm -* *kadra techniczna:kierownik, inspektor, archeolog,
*..........................*geolog, geodeta, kominiarz, prawnik, notariusz,*
*Biała lista firm -* *firmy ogólnobudowlane*
*Biała lista firm -* *dostawcy materiałów budowlanych*
*Biała lista firm* - *sprzęt*
*Biała lista firm - stan surowy otwarty*
*Biała lista firm -* *murarze*
*Biała lista firm - dach*
*Biała lista firm - wylewki*
*Biała lista firm - tynki*
*Biała lista firm - suche tynki, poddasze*
*Biała lista firm - okna+montaż*
*Biała lista firm - fliziarze*
*Biała lista firm - parkieciarze, panele*
*Biała lista firm - stolarze*
*Biała lista firm - kominki, kamień*
*Biała lista firm - inne prace wykończeniowe*
*Biała lista firm - meble, obicia*
*Biała lista firm - wod-kan, co, gaz, oczyszczalnie, odkurzacz*,
*Biała lista firm - wentylacja*
*Biała lista firm - kable, alarmy*
*Biała lista firm - brukarze*
*Biała lista firm - ogrodzenia, bramy, barierki, itp.*
*Biała lista firm - elewacja*
*Biała lista firm - ogrody, przeprowadzki*

*>> Czarna lista firm* 


*>> Lista " PRZEJŚCIOWA "*

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :yes: 
1


*Biała lista Zbiga - projektanci*

*Jędrzejczyk* - biuro projektowe
- można nanosić poprawki , miło i bezproblemowo 
*kawika* 16.06.09 +
>>Opinia

*Architekt* p. *Ryszard*. Pracuje w biurze *Dobry Dom* przy ul. Długiej w Krakowie. 
Robił nam adaptację projektu, mapkę zagospodarowania przestrzennego i osobiście uzupełniał braki w Starostwie.Jesteśmy zadowoleni z jego usług.
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 4.03.08 +
>>Opinia

Biuro projektowe *FASADA* tel. 012 278 33 73 w Wieliczce,
*oola* 7.01.09 +
>>Opinia

BIURO ARCHITEKTONICZNO-BUDOWLANE "*Aprojekt*" 
tel.: 12 410-57-60, tel. kom.: 502-853-957, 509-222-909
Gorąco polecam 
*redpradnik* 19.09.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Pan Jarek *Szklarski* z *AProjekt*,
potrafi doradzić i zrobić fajny indywidualny projekt w przyzwoitej cenie. 
*ljuskiewicz* 4.01.09 +
>>Opinia
*Piotr_M* 9.02.08 +
>>Opinia

_LK&PROJEKT - http://www.lk-projekt.pl/_
Polecam biuro, zwłaszcza szefa
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

*Duda Architekci* z Krakowa. http://www.dudaarchitekci.pl/
Super stosunek ceny do jakości
*fiodork* 21.08.2013
>>Opinia

*Architekt* Marcin* Łapa* z Myślenic
Solidnie, fachowo, szybko, nie najdrożej
*stanley79*  7.01.2013
>>Opinia

*Architekt* - - rewelacja
Pani *Beata* tel : 607 113 115 
*gegus37* 5.10.08 +
>>Opinia

*Biuro projektowe* *"KONSTRUKTOR"*z Chrzanowa 
- rzeczowa, fachowa i sympatyczna obsługa,
*monia i marek* 12.02.08 +
>>Opinia
*tomek131* 4.06.2011 --
>>Opinia negatywna

*Biuro projektowe* malzenstwa pani Anny *Taff-Czernik* 012 291-50-35 i jej meza na ull Kilinskiego, znajduje sie zaraz po lewej stronie od Starostwa w Wieliczce. 
Dla zaczynajacych przygode z pozwoleniami, polecam 
*dada_krk* 6.04.07 +
>>Opinia

*Architekt* do adaptacji A. *Pałach* tel. 12 665 10 49 ,działa w gminie Zielonki
*rrober1975* 29.09.09 +
>>Opinia

*Architekt* p. *Kamil* tel. 500 283 685 z pracowni *Stoodio.* 
Współpraca świetna,
*konieczki* 25.08.10 +
>>Opinia

Pani architekt *Ludmiła* tel. 512 166 311
bardzo miło i w rozsądnej cenie
*konikpolski* 14.12.2012 
>>Opinia
..................................................  ......................

*Architekt wnętrz* Małgorzata *Kurowska* tel. 504 288 424
-styl raczej nowoczesny chociaż potrafi zaadaptować elementu które już są. Jak dla mnie boska 
*Xoron* 18.03.08 +
>>Opinia

*Architekt wnetrz* - Michał *Głuszak*
*anetta_p* 20.03.08 +
>>Opinia

..................................................  ........................

*Projekt przylacza energetycznego*
Leszek *Wojcik* tel. 504 843 846 ,Kokotow kolo Wieliczki
Projekt przylacza energetycznego. 
*dada_krk* 15.05.07 +
>>Opinia
*kamar67* 4.12.09
>>Opinia

..................................................  .........................

*Projektant przyłączy wod-kan* do polecenia 
ale namiary tylko na priv, bo nie wiem czy by sobie życzył, żeby upubliczniać jego dane.
*Vafel* 27.11.09 +
>>Opinia

..................................................  ...........................

*projekty zjazdów*
Pan Zenon *Albanowski*
- w ciągu 5 dni wykonał projekt zjazdu po wczesniejszej wizji lokalnej
*Piotr_M* 9.02.08 +
>>Opinia

*projekt zjazdu z drogi*
Tadeusz *Domoń* tel. 12 278 10 93
*pitbull* 28.02.09 +
>>Opinia

*projekt zjazdu z drogi*
Pan *Mariusz*tel. 664-688-661, [email protected]
*aki-aki* 28.02.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Stanisław *Cichoń* z Łuczanowic, tel 601-38-00-32
czas oczekiwania ok 2-3 tyg
południowa 25.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

..................................................  .........................

*projekt ogrodu*
nasza forumowa *Mymyk_KSK* ,www.piekne-ogrody.pl
*malgos2*  8.04.10 +
>> Opinia
*azalka* 8.06.10 ++
>>Opinia

Pan Karol *Dyszkiewicz* i jego firmę *Dendronica*: www.dendronica.pl 
Świetny kontakt, dużo fajnych pomysłów i podpowiedzi rozwiązań, pełen profesjonalizm
* Olga_321*  10.09.2012
>>Opinia
..................................................  .......................


W tematach *charakterystyki energetycznej budynków*,
Agnieszka *Kostecka-Stec* z Wieliczki.www.wieliterm.pl 
*Wesoły* 26.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*ngel* 13.10.10 +
>>Opinia

*Świadectwo energetyczne*, Allegro
*qqlio* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Andrzej *Sołtys* - forumowy *ASOLT*.
 Robi mi OZC, certyfikat energetyczny na koniec, projekt podłogówki i wentylacji mechanicznej.
*Ahya* 9.10.2012 r
>>Opinia

*świadectwa energetyczne, doradca energetyczny:*
Polecam forumowego Asolta:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?113586-asolt
*Madelein* 22.07.11
>>Opinia
*Raźny* 29.09.11+
>>Opinia
*aksamitka* 9.01.12
>>Opinia
..................................................  .....................................


*Badania termowizyjne*, tel.880 527 971 ,     http://www.thermolab.pl/
Znalazłem bardzo konkretnego gościa - i najtańszego w Krakowie
*redpradnik*  29.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
2

*Biała lista Zbiga - kadra techniczna*

*Kierownik Budowy* .Pan *Henryk*  tel. 505 135 748 
Ja polecam swojego kierownika budowy, polecony od znajomych. 
*S-i-R-o*  5.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy*tel. tel . 604 265 142
Z polecenia
*mcvey*  29.07.08 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy:* Pan Marcin *Górszczak* - tel. 603 038 808 
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy* . Pani Alicja *Dworak* 
Pani Alicja świetna kobieta.
*situla* 15.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy*.............
godnego polecenia - wiadomośc na priv
*gegus37*  8.05.09 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy* - Zenon Abramowicz: tel. 501 307 832
Bardzo rzetelny człowiek.
*maciekCP*  7.10.09 +
>>Opinia

*Kierownik Budowy -* P.Łukasz  tel. 692 082 182 
mieszka w Węgrzcach 
*Konieczki* 14.12.2010 +

Kierownik Budowy ,Dariusz *Kler* 
*fiona8* 24.01.12
>>Opinia

_p. Andrzej Piotrowicz_, tel. 509 421 881
Kierownik z prawdziwego zdarzenia,
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia
..................................................  ................

*Inspektor nadzoru* Wojciech *Wadowski,* [email protected] tel. 791 328 084
Rzeczowo i sprawnie
*qqlio* 23.02.10
>>Opinia

..................................................  ...............

Pani *archeolog* do nadzorów i nie tylko w Krakowie i okolicach . 
tel. 607 390 348 oraz druga Pani tel. 608 054 105 
A ja polecam dwie 
*pati25* 22.02.08 +
>>Opinia

*archeolog* Marta *Połtowicz* tel. 660 537 543 
rozsądne ceny i terminowość 
*Xoron* 18.03.08 +
>>Opinia

..................................................  .................

*Geolog.* Pan Paweł *Różański* tel. 691 669 824. 
przez przypadek trafiłem na niego i nie żałuję.
*Piotr_M* 19.03.09 +
>>Opinia
*aki-aki* 24.09.08 +
>>Opinia
*redpradnik* 28.05.09 +
>>Opinia
*edit-blondi* 29.05.09 +
>>Opinia
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

*Geologia i geotechnika* http://www.geobud-krakow.pl/kontakt.html
zagęszczenie gruntu, zrobione szybko i sprawnie.                         
*jarek1979* 8.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

*Geolog.* *Brzozowski* tel. 601 414 672
Polecam 
*maciekCP* 20.03.08 +
>>Opinia

*Geolog* Tadeusz *Nowak* (Krakow, tel na priv). 
Robi glownie wieksze inwetsycje, ale u mnie robil opinie na trudnej dzialce pod domek (Mogilany). Sensowny cenowo i profesjonalny. 
*qqlio* 23.02.10 +
>>Opinia

Grzegorz* Palka* tel 502 397 436
geolog 
*.:migotka:.* 6.08.12
>>Opinia
..................................................  ..................

*Geodeta*. Andrzej *Poseł*: tel. 604 616 196
*Sloneczko* 16.06.09 +
>>Opinia
-- *rrober1975* 29.09.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Paweł *Zarębski* - tel. 601 991 384 
*oola* 7.01.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Piotr *Skawiński,*, tel. 12 634 38 30 , ul. Śląska 20/1, 
*krzydlug* 20.04.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Michał *Nowosielski*, tel.  606 -345 -281
*GosiaTomek* 3.07.11 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Grzegorz *Stachura* ojciec i syn z Rząski tel. 602 308 680
bardzo solidni i wszystko robia na czas
*Xoron* 18.03.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Potwierdzam ta opinie 
*anetta_p* 19.03.08 +
>>Opinia
*Notoco* 12.03.10 +
>>Opinia
Ja mam trochę inne doświadczenia
*ulkap* 14.12.09 *-*
>>Opinia
*ulkap* 22.04.10 *+*
>>Opinia
*konikpolski* 14.12.2012 
>>Opinia


*Geodeta* .Wojtciech *Janiga*... tel. gdzies znikła.. 
.. szybko i rozsadnie to 
*rzufik1* 1.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Maciej *Rybka* tel. 501 342 712
bezapelacyjnie wygrywa za solidnosc i sprawnosc.l 
*Szymon_J* 1.09.08 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* Przemysław* Damaszka* -
- słowny, punktualny i przystęny cenowo 
*_ali_* 9.08.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* . Pan *Artur* tel. 506 464 699 
Przygotowany do pracy,rzetelny i co najważniejsze terminowy.Ceny przystępne.
*langerob25* 29.05.09 +
>>Opinia
*mnowak355* 30.03.10 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta ,*P.*Stanek* tel. 502 317 628 , Działa w rejonie Wieliczki,
szybko i niedrogo 
*kaura* 20.03.08 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta ,* Pani Małgorzata *Wykurz*  tel. 12 638 21 23, 602 388 586. 
z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić
*pietiap* 29.10.08 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta*, P.*Wituszyński* - Nowy Sącz, 
bardzo mili, z dnia na dzień przyjęli zlecenie, przed samymi świętami . POLECAM 
*kawika* 16.06.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* .Tadeusz *Dąbkowski* tel. 606 678 131.
Robił mi mapkę powykonawczą
*Erol 1* 19.10.09 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta*, P. *Niedzielska* - tel. 14 686 87 51, 608 248 861, 
cena względnie tania, szybko i solidnie. 
*przemekj21*  20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

*Geodeta* , tel. 505 052 493
 - przystepna cena, szybko, solidnie, terminowo i wszelkie uzgodnienia i rysunki na email,
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Artur *Majewski* tel 506 464 699 
geodeta 
*.:migotka:.* 6.08.12
>>Opinia

..................................................  ..................

*Kominiarz* http://www.kominiarstwo.com/
Na północy Krakowa "grasują" 
*Sloneczko* 23.07.09 +
>>]Opinia

*kominiarz*, P. Łosiński tel. 502 781 362
*pitbull* 23.01.09 +
>>Opinia
..................................................  ...................

*Kancelaria* Kaczor, Klimczyk, Pucher, Wypior na Dietla 50. http://www.kkpw.pl/ 
*małgos2* 30.11.2010 +
>>Opinia

..................................................  ....................
*
Kancelaria Notarialna* Piotr Tomaszek
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...aszek.pl%2F%23
*Sistercia* 10.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Sojka* z Krzeszowic
notariusz
Budowa2012 3.08.2012
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
3

*Biała lista Zbiga - firmy ogólnobudowlane* 


Mariusz* Baran*, firma *4B*, tel. 505 124 611
Robią praktycznie wszystko - budowa całych domów i wykończenia.
*bm_mi* 5.09.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma "*dejan*" - Grzegorz *Juroszek* z Koniakowa www.dejan.pl 
budowa domów z bali
*rencia*  27.08.08
>>Opinia

P Marek *Leszczyński*,tel. 695 993 202 
Studnia - płaciłam 2 lata temu 300 zł za metr 
Pozwolenie potrzebujesz ale wierć studnię i złóż wniosek i udawaj że studni nie masz... 
*Marepel*  25.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*MULTIMAR* z Wieliczki 
*Aida77*  27.02.06 +
>> Opinia
*NatkaB* ELITA FORUM (min. 1000) 22.12.05 +
>>Opinia

Firma *HANNDYS* z Krakowa http://www.hanndys.pl/kontakt.htm. Firma wykonuje prace ogólnobudowlane. Jest przedstawicielem Jezierskiego. 
*Paweł Czernecki*   5.03.08 +
>>Opinia


MALIBORSKI CIESIELSTWO BUJAKÓW k/Kęt www.maliborski.com 
Fachowa i miła obsługa, niesamowite tempo robót, świetna organizacja i jakość. 
*hycel*  6.11.08 +
>>Opinia

*"M-R"* Firma Budowlana , Kokotów (koło Wieliczki) tel. 885 550 668 lub 887 481 836 
Firma wykonuje stany surowe (łącznie z dachem), dachy, remonty, elewacje i tynki tradycyjne. 
*Carlos1*   8.07.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Janusz *Kozyra* - tel. 608 417 029 ,okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):
DACH, wykonuje również stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia
*monia i marek*  21.05.09 +
>>Opinia
>>Opinia

Firma *Akord* z Krakowa ( biuro mają na Klimeckiego przy stałej wystawie budowictwa).
budowała nam dom " pod klucz" . 
*gusianka*   2.04.08 9+
>>Opinia

Firma Pana *Haberki* tel. 608 197 109 
budowa domów,nie mam większych uwag,ale do tanich nie należą. 
*bąbeluś*  12.01.09 +
>>Opinia


Pan Andrzej* Moskała* - tel. 606 154 815 ,[email protected]
Wykonał u mnie całą budowe od samego poczatku
*polski00012*  1.05.09 +
>>Opinia
*pas* WITAJ, nim zapytasz, poszukaj odpowiedzi 25.03.09 +
>>Opinia

*Goralska chatka* p. Pilch, tel. 604 296 927 
- domy drewniane 
*madd*  25.06.07 +
>>Opinia

Pan Krzysztof *Romanek*, tel. 887 872 413 
budowa kompleksowa
*Sloneczko*  10.06.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Jan* z Nowego Sącza, tel. 509 606 703
Ma ekipy od wszystkiego, osobno murarzy, elektryków, hydraulików, od więźby i dachów, fliziarzy, tynkarzy malarzy, parkieciarzy itd
*Marepel*   21.07.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Janusz *Żelichowski*, tel. 607 831 272; 691 199 410. 
wykończeniówka (łazienki, podłogi, malowanie, regipsy, płytki - flizy jak kto woli itd.) - 
*belin*  12.02.08 +
>>Opinia

Pana *Sławek* z ekipą z firmy *IWENT*, tel. 500 040 907
Zrobil sprawnie i bez dyskusji poprawki i szybko.
*asterix38*   22.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Marcin *Radecki* 
Wszelkie prace wykończeniowe , polecam nie usłyszysz że czegoś się nie da zrobić pomyśli i zawsze znajdzie rozwiązanie ja jestem zadowolona z jego usług telefony jak potrzeba wyślę na prv .
*aguleczka*  25.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Paweł* D. tel. 510-471-548 z Krakowa
docieplenia zewnetrzne(elewacji) szybko, sprawnie,profesionalnie i tanio 
*bartek_walas*  8.10.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Ja również polecam
*bietka9* SYMPATYK FORUM (min. 10) 19.10.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Krzysiu,* tel. 887 872 413 
Wszechstronna, rodzinna ekipa budowlana z własnym noclegiem w przyczepach kempingowych, solidni, uczciwi, fachowi. 
*Sloneczko*  28.06.08 +
>>Opinia

Firma* Zebud* - Marek *Zdeb*, tel. 502 654 494
*Agduś*  4.10.6 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Marcina*, tel. 606 401 300
zrobił nam generalny remont 
*iwona-grodzia*  19.08.09 +
>>Opinia

P. Krzysiek *Zając*, tel. 501 435 815
robili całą wykończeniówkę
*ann&tom*  20.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma budowlana od a-z *Gęgotek*,  tel. 605 603 991.
Można z nimi uzgadnić wszystko,solidni,uczciwi,słowni i przystępni cenowo
*zawiedziona66*   22.01.09 +
>>Opinia

P.Zbigniew *Sarga* , tel. 607 733 226 - firma rodzinna, działa na południu Krakowa.
POLECAM. 
*andrzejl*   03.07.06 +
>>Opinia

Pan Józef *Kołodziej* , tel. 693 703 457 ,mieszka w Naprawie 
kupę,kupę innych prac 
*cannon*   28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Tomasz *Zgoda* (i spółka) - tel. na priv
wykończeniówka generalnie - malowanie, gładzie, tynki strukturalne, tapety, drzwi, flizowanie, biały montaż, podłogi, regipsy i kto wie co jeszcze 
*climber79*  12.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma p. Roberta Sikory *SIKORA-BUD*, tel. 600 328 847, www.sikora-bud.pl
Firma robiła u nas wszystko od fundamentów po dach do SSO. 
*ngel*   28.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma - P. Jan *Orzeł*, tel. 607 311 572 
Jest to firma ogólnobudowlana, budują domy od zera i wykańczają je.
*Pan&PaniSmith* 10.04.10 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
4

]*Biała lista Zbiga - dostawcy materiałów budowlanych*

*Skład* w Szczyglicach - tel. 12 636 77 94
polecam , wszystko do załatwienia.
*bąbeluś* 2.01.09 +
>>Opinia
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
 >>Opinia

*Dacholand* Firma z Gaja w Mogilanach 
Super wszystko szybko na czas i z rabatami
*pati25* 15.02.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Pani pogrywała sobie równo
*mziak* 27.10.07 --
>>Opinia
*bm_mi* 22.06.09 --
>>Opinia negatywna

Skład budowlany *Nowy Dom Juniora* w Michałowicach 
bezproblemowo, dobre ceny na ceramikę i styrodur. B. dobre ceny na kominy Schiedla. Pan Marcin Irzyk 600472431. 
*krzydlug* 20.04.09 +
>>Opinia
Skład Budowlany *STC 2* , Skawina, Tyniecka 1)
Ceny i obsługa bardzo fajna.
*franzkru* 2.06.09 +
>>Opinia
-- Super ceny ,super obsługa 
*depp* 29.06.08 +
>>Opinia
*usiaczek* 20.10.10 +
>>Opinia

Skład budowlany* Kowalczyk* Siercza-
żadnych ale to żadnych problemów
*ngel* 20.11.09 +
>>Opinia
bardzo kompetentni i żadnych problemów
*gegus37* 20.11.09 +
>>Opinia

*'MIXBUD'* Wieliczka ul. Jedynaka 3 
Dosc duzy sklad budowlany wiec ceny nie wygorowane
*dada_krk* 2.07.07 +
>>Opinia

Firma *MELLE* z ul. Radzikowskiego,
idealnie wyliczone, uwzględniono pewne dość istotne kwestie, które dla innych składów były bez znaczenia. 
*oola* 8.01.09 +
>>Opinia

*LUSKAR1*
bez problemów i zawsze na czas
*rzufik1* 1.07.09 +
>>Opinia
--*krzydlug* 20.04.09 +
>>Opinia
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
   >>Opinia

skład *Budbet* , Kapelanka
wszystko na telefon i terminowo
*ann&tom* 20.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Betoniarnia *Contractor* w Czernichowie/Krakowa
Super obsługa.Dobre ceny.Operatorzy pomp solidni
*langerob25* 21.08.09 +
>>[U]]Opinia

Betoniarnia, Szczepan *Stopa*, Marszowice-
cena najlepsza z wszystkich jakie sprawdzałam
*ann&tom* 20.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Betoniarnia *Raba* tel. 603 649 291 z Myslenic - 
dojezdzali nawet z 2 kubikami betonu, dzieki temu ogrodzenie i wylewka z garazu poszly duzo sprawniej. 
*gosia138* 10.02.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *PREFBUD* 012 275 11 05 
Stropy Terriva
*jk69* 14.12.06 +
>>Opinia
*kozien* 25.09.10 +
>>Opinia

*DACH-STYL* ul. Cystersów - 
dobre ceny
*asterix38* 8.01.09 +
>>]Opinia
- *oola* 8.01.09 --
>>]Opinia
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

 *Sawmex* z Młoszowej 
dostarczyła podbitkę drewnianą 
*Pegas* 22.10.2012 +
>>Opinia

*Kielusiak* Józef. 018 267 06 93 ,Rabka Zdrój, Zakopiańska 90a
Sprzedaż i montaż pokryć dachowych
*editta* 8.04.06 +
>>Opinia

*BUDMUR* 
Dobre ceny i szybkie dostawy.*
asterix38* 8.01.09 +
>>Opinia

 Centrum Pokryć Dachowych *Abito* - http://abito.pl/. 
Szczerze polecam. Kupowałem u nich dachówkę Erlus E58. Profesjonalna obsługa i wycena.
*Savik* 9.11.08 +
>>Opinia

*Mikulska* klinkier - tel. 644-94-59 
Cegła klinkierowa, elewacyjna. 
Polecam 
*HeyBobik* 21.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*http://www.migas-door.rozeta.com.pl/* 
Bramy garazowe, Uchylne, segmentowe + naped 
Fachowo i na ustalony termin, z tego co sie orientowalem korzystne cenowo.
*dada_krk* 20.08.07 +
>>Opinia

*Centrum stolarki* na Makuszyńskiego 22
Brama Wiśniowski 
*aawol*  12.05,10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Grupa Solo* ,Artur Barszczak, tel.  607 730 320 
Polskone i Wiśniowski,  najtansza oferta
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

*Hormann* - firma *RASTOR* www.rastor.pl
Bramy garażowe, Fachowa obsługa na każdym etapie współpracy. 
*jankos* 20.07.09 +
>>Opinia
*Wujor*3.08.11+
>>Opinia
*Jeti* 3.08.11+
>>Opinia

firma* Stołoski*.
Brama super, montaż też OK. 
*C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

Bramy garażowe - firma *Renovia* - http://www.renovia.pl/ - na ul.Armii Kraków 
*Basia_KRK*4.08.11+
>>Opinia
*langerob25* 4.08.11+
>>Opinia

Bramy garażowe -  Opolska 12,  punkt Hormanna
*Mozarcik*4.08.11+
>>Opinia

Bramy - *Roletex* Dobczyce http://www.roletex.pl/ 
*worktravel* 4.10.11+
>>Opinia

*" Leonard "*,Bochnia tel. 14 / 611 15 74 ,kom. 500 186 900 
http://www.leonard.nazwa.pl/
*Edyta M*  21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia 
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 --
>>Opinia negatywna
*asIa* 20.10.2012
>>Opinia negatywna
*Magd80* 23.10.2012
>>Opinia negatywna

Ariel *Buda* - tel 608 398 323 , Wolbrom, przyjezdza na targi do Proszowic (sroda) oraz Niepolomic (wtorek i piatek) 
Slupki obejmy, siatke - dowolny wymiar , druty naciagowe , etc. 
*dada_krk* 13.10.08 +
>>Opinia

*'Klima-bet'* Piotr Kot - tel 501 46 00 19, os Branice ul Sasanek 7 
Te same elementy metalowe plus tzw galanteria betonowa do odrodzenia, murki, obejmy i dodatkowo samowkrety do sztachet drewnianych 
*dada_krk* 13.10.08 +
>>Opinia

*INSTALCOP* ul Lagiewnicka 39, okolice ronda Matecznego, ulica za McDonaldem 
Sklep instalacji wew. do wody, CO i gazu 
Szczerze polecam do zakupow instalacyjnych, grzejniki, piec gazowy, etc 
*dada_krk* 1.11.08 +
>>Opinia

*więźba dachowa* Zabierzów, co prawda termin przesunął się o kilka dni, ale właściciel miły człowiek, cena przystępna i płatność przelewem o podstarczeniu na miejsce: tel. 606-209-959 
*mathiasso* 28.04.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2485628.htm#2485628

*Więźba* - Tadeusz *Zapała* tel. 018 331 30 81
*Agduś* 4.10.06 +
>>Opinia

*Tartak* Spółdzielni Kółek Rolniczych w Ujanowicach. Telefon 018 33 34 001
Firmę bez obaw można wpisać do białej listy- pełen profesjonalizm, wysoka jakość, rozsądne ceny 
*Rysiek650* 13.03.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3185166.htm#3185166

*Tartak*http://www.tartaki.com.pl/firma2639.html
Ceny mają bardzo przyzwoite, a drezwo dobre
*faffa2* 27.04.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Sylwek* tel. 606 670 718 
Godny polcenia *wykonawca tarcicy,* sprzedawał mi całe drewno na dach. Tartak znajduje sie w Pcimiu woj Małopolskie.
*grzesiek412* 13.05.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2509110.htm#2509110

*Tartak* Domagała (Z Niedzwiedzia bodajże) tel. 608 737 529
Tanio, w miare szybko i do tego naprawde fajne drewno
*franzkru* 2.03.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3149597.htm#3149597

*Podbitki*,  *Sawmex* z Młoszowej (p. Sławomir Piotrowski)
*Pegas* 22.10.2012
>>Opinia

*Skład* z okolic Suchej B, tel. 503 724 438 oraz 503 936 750
drewno na opał
*Piotrek1* 8.10.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3691304.htm#3691304

*P**.*W.*Brzuchacz* tel. 604 064 269,                         południe Krakowa -
Piaski, pospółki, kruszywa, ziemia, humus, materiały budowlane, opał 
*gegus37* 9.03.2011 +
>>Opinia
*qqlio*29.08.2012 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Malec* w Świątnikach Górnych
Sprzedają pompy
*redpradnik* 22.09.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3650070.htm#3650070

*Szklarz* , ul Powstańców /kolo Batowic/ tel. 412 95 95 ,www.qurek.pl 
rano zamowienie, popołudniu odbiór, lustra
*Marepel* 3.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3757718.htm#3757718

Material na dach: Firma '*Podwyszynski*' Oddzial Brzesko 
p. Tomasz Szlachta, o takich sprzedawcow naprawde trudno, bardzo fachowa pomoc, terminowosc! 
*przemekj21* 20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Konstruktor* z Krakowa (ul. Pana Tadeusza)
Bardzo fajne podejście do klienta
*Vafel* 30.06.10 +
>>Opinia

*Trapez - Carbo I*I,Pan Tomasz Trela ,tel. 12/ 269 27 24,kom,607 059 008
www.trapez-carbo.com.pl 
*Edyta M*   21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia
*Basia_KRK * 9.05.2011 +
>>Opinia
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
   >>Opinia negatywna

Agnieszka *Pyrek* - 
deski tarasowe modrzewiowe - dobra cena i jakość, tani dowóz, świetny kontakt
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
   >>Opinia

sklep *Dach Centrum* z Krakowa
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia
*Tytek* 5.01.2013 
>>Opinia negatywna

pan z Libertowa,tel.  501 531 283
*drewno kominkowe*
*bm_mi* 10.01.2013 
>>Opinia

Tanie, dobre szambo kupiliśmy w firmie Mag-bet z Jedlińska
http://www.szamba.net/kontakt
*tertium* 27.07.11
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
5

*Biała lista Zbiga - sprzęt* 

*wypożyczalnię sprzętu budowlanego* - http://www.wsbe.krakow.pl 
*Basia KRK* 23.11.11
>>Opinia

koparka+kruszywa,piaski,ziemia(południe Krakowa) - tel.604-064-269.
*gegus37*   27.07.10 +
 >>Opinia

Firma *HYDROEL*Pan Dyda. 
Wywiercili mi studnię 30 m na Podhalu koło Nowego Targu w 200 2 r. Poszło sprawnie płaciłem 300 zł za metr
*jorg*   26.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3821318.htm#3821318

przerobilem z 8 koparkowych z okolic Michałowic 
Szczerze moge polecic *koparke* od dewelopera p.Witasa tel.604423742 - nie wiem czy jeszcze tu robia ale operator zasuwa jakby sie w koparce urodzil !
*jacek57*   16.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3428899.htm#3428899

Pan Władysław *Brzuchacz* tel: 604 064 269 z Gaja
koparka + transport samochodowy 
dowozi pospółkę , piasek , kryszywa - uczciwy i dobry fachowiec 
*gegus37*   5.10.08
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2778936.htm#2778936

p. *Tadeusz*.Tel. 606 260 342 -
wozi wszystko co się sypie
*Savik*   25.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3452658.htm#3452658

Koparkowy, *Mariusz* z Prus, tel. 602 340 594 
wspominany tu już kilkakrotnie: 
*Sloneczko*   16.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3428915.htm#3428915
*faffa2*   30.03.10 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4146549.htm#4146549
*mnowak355*   31.03.10 +
>>Opinia
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Koparkowy, Pan *Jacek* tel. 608 277 913 z Woli Wiecławskiej. 
ja ciągle korzystam z jednego porządny człowiek a i łyżka ci domu nie uszkodzi
*rzufik1*  1.07.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3465732.htm#3465732

koparkowy, Jan *Bednarczyk* tel.663 596 479, jest chyba z Żerkowic,
najkorzystniejszy,super biała lista, ale u nas kopał w Naramie i za dojazd nie doliczał.
*naramowicze*   16.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3430753.htm#3430753

Pan *Klimkowski* tel 503 437 909. Jest z Biezanowa, jest mobilny i moze dojechac w dowolne miejsce.
Korzystalem ostatnio i polecam minikoparke do ogrodu i rownania ziemi (moze przejechac po kostce)
*dada_krk*   19.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3361033.htm#3361033

*Gzyl* Krzysztof tel. 604 735 820 , Jerzmanowice
namiar na wywrotkę z ziemią; 
*szczepek*   12.08.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2668577.htm#2668577
*maciekCP*  7.10.09 +
koparkowy, transport samochodowy
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3688558.htm#3688558

Koparka, p.Marek *Szybowski*, tel. 604 971 732
*krakus73*  20.09.2013
>>Opinia

*Koparka* , pana *Stanisława.* tel. 606 406 671
Pochodzi z Alwernii na zachód od Krakowa. 
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 15.05.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2513300.htm#2513300

Bracia *Kasza* Tel.: 880-903-043 z Młodziejowic.
Robili nam drogę wewnętrzną. Goście znają się na rzeczy, terminowi, solidni, pracują do późna w nocy. Załatwiają gruz, wywożą wykopaną ziemię.
*Mozarcik*   14.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Koparki w Modlnicy pod Krakowem,  pan Jacek *Habuda*. 
*mamiatko* 8.10.2012 +
>>Opinia

koparkowy, pana *Tadek* tel. 798 753 791.
na zachód od Krakowa (Czernichów, Liszki etc.) ale jest raczej mobilny. 
*Jeti*   26.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Koparkowy (Mogilany-Gaj) - pan *Tadek*, telefon na zyczenie (prv). 
Radzil sobie u mnie na naprawde wymagajacym terenie
*qqlio*   30.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Bogdan *Kobus* - tel.668 634 536 
Koparka: 
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

*Folwarski*, nr. tel 504 741 155
usługi koparką (południe Krakowa)
*bm_mi* 10.01.2013 
>>Opinia

Pan *Darek*, w gminie Michałowice, tel. 723 443 801 
solidny, bardzo szybki, dokladny, wirtuoz koparki 
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

*koparka* ,W.*Brzychacz* tel. 604 064 269,                         południe Krakowa -
Piaski, pospółki, kruszywa, ziemia, humus, materiały budowlane, opał 
*gegus37* 9.03.2011 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
6

*Biała lista Zbiga - SSO*

Stanisław *Niedźwiedź* tel. 605 036 945                         
powazna grupa fachowcow tradycyjnej budowy
*barbi1979* 26.03.2012
>>Opinia

Ekipa budowlana Pana Roberta *Sikory* z Marszowic
Praca dokładna, czysta, szef ekipy jest bardzo uczciwy i bardzo słowny
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia
*tertium* 28.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

firma *Housecenter.*
*fiona8* 24.01.12
>>[url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?52866-MA%C5%81OPOLSKA-bia%C5%82a-i-czarna-lista-wykonawc%C3%B3w&p=5147428&viewfull=1#post5147428]Opinia[/url

P. Grzegorz *Szewczyk* ,tel. 888 221 303, Ekipa jest z okolic Tarnowa.
Jest to ekipa która muruje, zajmuje się elewacjami, od zwykłego  tynkowania przez ocieplenia, wykończeniówka w środku, flizowanie, malowanie
*fido2001* 28.04.2011 +
>>Opinia

USŁUGI REMONTOWO-BUDOWLANE Wiesław *Halek* Tel: 602347490
Czasowi, uczciwi (żadnych braków na budowie,
*budującakobieta* 4.04.2013 
>>Opinia

 p.  Jarosław* Skowron ,*tel. 600 040 069 (firma z okolic Skały).
Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu – wszystko solidnie, fachowo, terminowo
*michałowice1 * 10.05.2011+
>>Opinia
*BartekKrk 28.03.12
*>>Opinia
*mc2000* 5.09.2012 r-
>>Opinia negatywna
*singleton* 15.10.2012 -
>>Opinia negatywna

Ekipa od p. *Grzegorza* (górale z okolic Lubnia),tel. 600 975 394
 Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu.
*szinbet* 7.04.2011 +
>>Opinia
*qjanr* 24.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Marcin Mitka *- Marmit* tel.513-021-245
 Bardzo solidni, rzetelni, punktualni, słowni. Przemili,
*Yerenia*  27.07.2013
>>Opinia

Pan Marian *Węgrzyn* - kom. 504 121 564
*redpradnik*  20.07.09 +
>>Opinia
*Kallula* 20.11.10 +
>>Opinia
*jakubovy* 14.06.12
>>Opinia

*Progress* – Antoni Rosek ,Wiesław Jachymczyk z Rącznej tel. 12 2808024
dobrze, sprawnie i bezproblemowo 
*Justka_krk* 27.09.2013
>>Opinia


*"M-R"* Firma Budowlana , Kokotów (koło Wieliczki) tel.885 550 668 lub 887 481836 
Firma wykonuje stany surowe (łącznie z dachem), dachy, remonty, elewacje i tynki tradycyjne. 
*Carlos1*   8.07.09 +
>>Opinia

" *RICH - BAU - BUD*" Z Żelczyny ( Wielkie Drogi ) pan.Rysiek 515 - 068 - 330
moigę polecić firmę budowlaną terminowo i solidnie 
*Pancka*   6.10.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2780684.htm#278068

Andrzej *Moskała* tel. 606-154-815 
u mnie robili od podstaw i jestem bardzo zadowolony 
*polski00012*  22.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3445362.htm#3445362

Firma *ESKABUD* z Proszówek,  http://eskabud.pl/index.htm
z czystym sumieniem ich polecić.
*agaa100* 12.12.2010 +
>>Opinia
*egga* 13.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Szczepan* Kozioł* tel.  507 136 954
stan surowy mury i dach- 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
>>Opinia

Bronisław *Sowa* tel. 661 581 930
Profesjonalizm, uczciwość i niesamowita serdeczność.
*ziuta62*  6.11.2012 +
>>Opinia

Firma *MONTEX* Janusz *Kozyra* - Tel. 608 417 029 ,okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):
wykonuje również stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia
*monia i marek* KRÓLOWA RÓŻ 21.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3363974.htm#3363974
--Szybko, sprawnie, ściany murowane +betonowe w piwnicach ..
*krzydlug*   20.04.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3287084.htm#3287084
-- Zgadzam się w zupełności,
*Xoron*  18.03.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2405341.htm#2405341

Firma Pana Jacka *Armaty* z okolic Krakowa,tel 505 014 668 
robili u mnie stan surowy bez dachu. 
Firma rodzinna, robią bardzo dokładnie i sprawnie. Bardzo miły kontakt. 
*situla*   15.07.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3498428.htm#3498428
-- EKIPA SOLIDNA , WŁAŚCICIEL OK
*mcvey*   29.07.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2643441.htm#2643441
-- Ja mam odmienne zdanie,
*bogdan7*   01.08.08* --*
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2649885.htm#2649885
*Gonzokrak * 5.09.10 +
>>Opinia
*Trebor_kr* 29.03.2011 --
>>Opinia negatywna

Firma *Dom-Bud* pana Czesława *Boczonia*: http://www.dombud.net/
Ani ja ani mój Kierownik budowy nie mamy zastrzeżeń. 
*Sail*  14.12.07 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2218322.htm#2218322

Pan Stanisław *Karpierz*, http://www.staszki.pl/
dobrze, sprawnie, b. szybko,
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*AnetaD.* 12.07.11 *-*
>>Opinia negatywna
*konikpolski* 14.12.2012 +
>>Opinia


Pan Paweł *Ryś* tel.509 121 513
Szybko i sprawnie .100% zadowolenia !
*pati25*   1.08.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2649953.htm#2649953

Pan Stanisław *Madeja* tel. 606 838 128 
wykonawca stanu surowego, polecny juz tutaj na forum - ja tylko potwierdzam 
*gegus37*   4.03.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3215523.htm#3215523
*madd*  16.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3352456.htm#3352456
-- Po prostu super robili szybko dokładnie 
*depp*   29.06.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2589804.htm#2589804

*Ekspres Konkurent* (właściciel Bogdan Hadała) - rhttp://www.expreskonkurent.pl/ 
Pełen profesjonalizm, wyspecjalizowani fachowcy od każdego etapu budowy, słowność i terminowość.
*jankos*  3.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2971348.htm#2971348

Pan *Stanisław* - tel. 605 036 945
ekipę budującą domy do stanu surowego otwartego 
*Markoebelo*   17.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3105471.htm#3105471

Firma *WAMP-BUD* z Dobczyc
Jaśkowiec Sławomir tel. 507 712 566
Jaśkowiec Mieczysław tel. 603 582 056
Chorobik Władysław tel. 603 582 055
Jeżeli ktoś poszukuje brygady do budowania chciałbym się podzielić namiarem. 
*OGC*   29.08.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2703606.htm#2703606
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4126493.htm#4126493
*dar52*  21.03.10 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4124587.htm#4124587

Zdzisław *Harędziński* tel. 606 326 823
stan surowy z dachem ale nie są zbyt tani, ale z czystym sumieniem polecam 
*anulawasz*  18.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3111834.htm#3111834
Opinia negatywna*
uyop* 3.06.10 --
>>Opinia

P. Zbyszek *Śmietana* - tel. 600-322-566
człowiek słowny ,terminowy i zorganizowany. 
*Paweł A*   25.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3816085.htm#3816085
*Konieczki*  7.12.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3846135.htm#3846135

Pan Stanisław* Fornal*,Tel. 889 509 750
którego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. 
*BungoI*   12.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2998667.htm#2998667

p. Stanislaw *Zieba,* firma *Konsnett* - Tarnowiec 
Tel.: 014 679 44 21, 607 160-505 ,http://www.konsnett.pl 
Terminowo, p Zieba, fachowo doradzi i zalatwi wszystko. Jestem zadowolony. 
*przemekj21*   20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Ekipa pana *Staszka* tel. 601 068 343 . 
Wykonuje on stan surowy zamknięty 
*jogibabu16*   11.02.10 +
>>Opinia

"*Best Bud*" Paweł Stach, tel. 500 830 768.
ściany nośne, strop wylewany, ściany działowe parteru
*Pegas* 20.11.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Mariusz *Kutka* z okolic Limanowej, tel. 668 045 843
stan surowy od robot ziemnych az po dach i montaz okien
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Akord* z Wieliczki http://www.akord.krakow.pl. 
 Budowa poprowadzona solidnie tak, że nie mam większych zastrzeżeń
*krzywio* 14.07.11 +
>>Opinia

Ekipa Pana Andrzeja* Łagosza*
Chłopaki są pracownici, dokładni i sprzątają po sobie
*C-u-b-e* 15.07.11
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
7

*Biała lista Zbiga - dachy*

Cieśla* Grzesiewicz* z Rzyk koło Andrychowa.
Ogromne doświadczenie, 
*tlalken* 14.10.10 +
>>Opinia

 Firma *Logis-Bud* p. Marcina Popardowskiego
Montażem podbitki zajęła się wielokrotnie tu polecana
*Pegas* 22.10.2012 +
>>Opinia

Pan Franciszek *Wrona* - tel. 513 067 338 
*Sloneczko* 10.06.09 +
>>]Opinia
*-* jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z ich pracy i z efektu 
Ekipa znaleziona na forum juz polecana...
*budziki* 6.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*Edyta M* 21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia
*Kinga i Dawid* 26.01.12
>>Opinia
*reemer* 17.09.2012 +
>>Opinia

Grzegorz *Piwowar*. tel. 601 187 052
Dekarz. Polecany przez murarzy.
*situla* 15.07.09 +
>>opinia
*Carlos1* 18.09.09 +
>>]Opinia
*Gonzokrak*  24.06.10 ++
>>Opinia

Pan *Bryła* - tel . 608 241 612 
Dachy . Szybko tanio i solidnie 
*orko* 1.05.09 +
>>]opinia

Janusz *Kozyra* - Tel. 608 417 029 ,okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):
DACH, wykonuje również stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia
*monia i marek* 21.05.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Leszek *Pancerz* - tel. 507 974 122 
Dekarz , bardzo porządnie wykonany dach z blachodachówki oraz rynny, również polecam.
*Kirk* 10.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *KOZIOL* Rzeszotary /Krakowa                         
slusar  17.06.2013
>>Opinia

Firma *ULEK* tel: 512 198 265 z Zabrza 
Firma zajmuje się kompleksowo budową dachów. 
*bohusz* 22.05.08 +
>>Opinai

Pan *Weglarz* z okolic Myslenic/Wisniowej -tel. 691 920 060
Dach zrobiony naprawde przyzwoicie
*gosia138* 22.07.08 +
>>opinia

*....................* tel. 504 221 538.
Mogę polecić ludzi do dachu.
*pati25*

Pan Wacław *Wiśniewski*tel. 662-241-168, firma nazywa się "*Dachwex*".
bardzo sprawna duuuża ekipa no i przede wszystkim TANI! 
*corn3536* 23.08.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3581448.htm#3581448
-- O, nasz wykonawca Potwierdzam!
*Sloneczko* 6.03.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3161109.htm#3161109
*majamp* 5.03.10 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4084173.htm#4084173

Firma *YETI* z Krakowa, www.yetidzielski.neostrada.pl 
zajmuje się wykonywaniem pokryć dachowych z dachówek bitumicznych.
*Guga* 16.03.06 ++
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1105685.htm#1105685

*DACH KOMPLEKS* Czesław Górowski, tel. 0-12 425-92-56, 0-606-427-202
*joanka77* 17.03.06 ++
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1108448.htm#1108448

*Kielusiak* Józef.tel. 018 267 06 93, 34-700 Rabka Zdrój, Zakopiańska 90a 
Sprzedaż i montaż pokryć dachowych 
*editta* 8.04.06 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1147511.htm#1147511

Józef *Ryś* -tel. 602 465 117
*Agduś* 4.10.06 +
>>Opinia

Pan Adama *Chromy* - tel. 609 375 628.
w rozsądnej cenie i czasie
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

P. Marian *Pałka*  tel. 606 374 259.
Niedrogo ale solidnie, fachowa ekipa.
*ulkap*  22.04.10 +
>>Opinia

*Artur Skóra* tel. 507 896 506*
C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

Bronisław *Sowa* tel. 661581930
do wykonania kompletnego dachu, od więźby, pokrycia do rynien.
*ziuta62* 2.07.2013
>>Opinia

P. Zbigniew *Piwowar*, tel. 604 385 713
Ekipa wykonała u nas kompletny dach
*Pawciuniu* 11.01.2010 +
>>Opinia

 Pan *Piotr* tel.  600 972 056
Dach z dachówki bardzo solidny i ładny.
*Martinos 1* 2.09.2012 r+
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
8

*Biała lista Zbiga - wylewki*

*BET-MIX* Pan Marek Siwik - kom. 501 651 600, tel. 012 397 78 15 , Czerwony Pradnik
*redpradnik* 5.08.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3542380.htm#3542380
*oola* 26.04.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3303207.htm#3303207
*aguleczka* 26.04.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3303361.htm#3303361
--polecany na tym forum jako "wylewkarz doskonały"
*jankos* 3.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2971348.htm#2971348
-- Ja niestety mam inne doświadczenia
*Rysiek650* 5.10.08 --
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2779647.htm#2779647
-- wylewki równiutkie, poziomy 
*Wiosna2007* 18.02.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2341577.htm#2341577
*Paweł A* 25.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3816085.htm#3816085
*awgk* 1.05.10 +
>>Opinia
Opinia negatywna
*Renia77* 15.01.10 --
>>Opinia
*ulkap* 28.06.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna
*karol1309* 16.12.2012 +
>>Opinia
*bettinka0 * 8.07.2013
>>Opinia negatywna

Marek *Niedojad* tel.  607 998 928
Tynki Wylewki 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
>>Opinia

*TRA-BET*
[email protected]
*slusar* 1.09
>>Opinia

Pan *Gon**carz*, tel. 603 680 072                         
wylewki wszystko idealnie równiutko
*basiekg* 25.10.10 +
 >>Opinia
*spyra3009*  9.02.11+
>>Opinia
*>>*Opinia negatywna*
ferdek*77  24.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Dro-Mix.*
wszystko dokładnie i szybko.
*jowitajb* 25.10.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Rafał* tel. 502 415 402 
Ostatnio robiliśmy wylewki, Polecam ! 
*S-i-R-o* 5.07.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3476849.htm#3476849

ekipa pana* Tomka* tel.694146305
wylewki równiusieńkie
*betinka0* 30.08.13
>>Opinia

http://www.supertynki.pl/
Wszystko zrobione starannie i gładko,
*dorkaS* 17.09.2013
>>Opinia

Janusz *Kozyra* - Tel. 608 417 029 ,okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):
DACH, wykonuje również stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia
*monia i marek* 21.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3363974.htm#3363974

Stanisław *Mech* tel 787-153-080
tynkarzo-wylewkarz
*jagolak* 1.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3315377.htm#3315377

pan *Rafał Różycki* tel.504 213 409
rewelacyjny kontakt,profesjonalizm,cena barrdzo przystępna.
*agrafka8* 23.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

Mateusz *Ząbek* - tel. 888 591 293. 
Ekipa 5 osób 200 mkw zrobiła w jeden dzień (no może jeszcze połowę nocy) . Wylewki gładkie i równe.
*pam* 6.11.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2849553.htm#2849553
-- Polecam także wylewkarzy
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 14.08.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3563943.htm#3563943

*.....................*tel. 691-418-499
wylewki 
*mikaja07* 10.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3416587.htm#3416587

wylewki *Wiesiek* tel. 691 721 694 w okolicach Gdów , Wieliczka 
sami mieszali
*pawelc io* 20.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3804350.htm#3804350

Sławomir *Nosek* -tel. 502 261 350 
*Agduś* 4.10.6 +
>>Opinia

P. Piotr *Koczwara* - Wola Dębińska tel. 691/540594
wylewki maszynowe.
*dwitek* 21.11.06 -
>>Opinia

Wylewki firma *Handzlik* z Witanowic  
Drogo ale b. solidnie jakość wysoka*
docent 161 25.05.10 +*
>>Opinia

www.wylewki24.pl p. Mirosław *Goj*  tel.    603-303-076
Wylewki idealne.
*mc2000*  2.10.2012
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
9

*Biała lista Zbiga - tynki*

Tynki gipsowe, firma* IDEA-BUD*. Jacek tel. 794 545 964                         
Byłem bardzo zadowolony.
*Kinga i Dawid* 19.04.12
>>Opinia

Andrzej *Para*, Biały Dunajec tel. 601717581
robota naprawdę bardzo staranna
*dwiemuchy* 25.03.12
>>Opinia

Firma* SuperTynki* - Kraków, małopolska
http://www.supertynki.pl/
Tomek - tel. 601 667 101
*Basia_KRK* 29.07.12
>>opinia
*dorkaS* 25.05.2013
>>Opinia
*Yerenia * 25.03.2013
>>Opinia
*comeon* 13.06.2013
>>Opinia
*bettinka0 * 8.07.2013
>>Opinia
*KrRzYs* 24.07.2013
>>Opinia
*Yerenia*  27.07.2013
>>Opinia
*1285* 10.09.2013
>>Opinia

Grzegorz *Szewczyk* - firma *DAM-BUD
* tynki cementowo-wapienne,gładzie na parterze,  glify koło drewnianych okien, docieplenie poddasza i ... elewację
*fido2001* 28.04.11
>>Opinia
Pegas 1.01.12
>>Opinia

Pan *Krzysztof* tel.666 300 668,                         działają w Krakowie i okolicach
*daria i przemek* 19.05.12
>>opinia

Firma *Kow-max* Wadowice tel. 661 423 705 
Tynki maszynowe wewnętrzne,ocieplenia.                         
*tojato* 7.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan Adam *Hanusiak* - tel. 887 610 068 lub 12 373 67 12. 
tynki metodą tradycyjną, ręcznie
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

*TYNKI* Cem-Wap-tel.793 380 115
młoda ekipa,czysta,spisana umowa,terminowo i równo 
*agrafka8* 23.06.2011 +
 >>Opinia

*RAF-BUD* -tel. 501-750-109
elewacja, tynki,flizy - 
*gegus37*   27.07.10 +
 >>Opinia

 Pan Krzysztof *Kuciel* (tel. na priv);
na czas się stawili, na czas wykonali zlecenie,
*Mozarcik* 22.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Roman* - kom. 691 785 338 
*redpradnik* 20.07.09 +
>>Opinia

Marek *Niedojad* tel.  607 998 928
Tynki Wylewki 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
>>Opinia

Pan Robert *Pilch* 
Tynkarze. Potwierdzam, bo byli juz polecani na tej liscie, bardzo dobre zdanie o tynkach. Nie sa najtansi ale polecam jezeli ktos mysli o tynkach cementowo-wapiennych pod malowanie z koncowa gladka szlichta
*dada_krk* 16.03.08 +
>>Opinia
*dwiemuchy*  10.08.10 ++
>>Opinia

Pan Piotr *Śliwa* - tel. 783 094 608.
wykonał mi tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne - robota pierwsza klasa.
*Savik* 5.04.09 +
>>Opinia
*aga23kraków*3.10.11+
>>Opinia
*Junona* 9.01.2013
>>Opinia

*Cieply dom* Wojciech *Ruśniak* ,Zelczyna
tynki gipsowe, elewcja 
*aguleczka* 25.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Kontakt *Adam* -tel. 660 331 657 ,ekipę z Nowego Sącza
Tynki tradycyjne cementowo-wapienne, wykonywane automatem
*Piotr_M* 11.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*kakusek* 7.08.12
>>Opinia negatywna

Pan Wiesław* Żmuda* - tel. 722 051 874,Paweł* Kazimierczyk* tel.722 315 161 



> Jeden z Panów wyjechał za granicę (chyba do Niemiec?) i niestety nie robią już tynków.


Tynki cementowo-wapienne i gipsowe super wykonane. Wszystko zgodnie z wcześniejszymi uzgodnieniami i w terminie.
*krzydlug* 16.07.09 +
>>Opinia
- I jeszcze tynki pana Żmudy - PIĘKNE SĄ!!! Był już tu namiar gdzieś na niego podawany, ale jak ktoś chce, to odkopię u siebie. Świetna robota.
*Blutka* 3.02.09 +
>>Opinia
-- Chciałem się do tego dołączyć
*pam* 23.10.08 +
>>Opinia
>>Opinia
*GrzesiekKraków* 20.05.08
>>Opinia
*mathiasso* 29.07.08 +
>>Opinia
*tkrz* 31.03.09 +
>>Opinia
*jen77* 10.11.08 +
>>Opinia
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 14.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*basiekg* 30.03.10 +
>>Opinia
*ulkap* 23.06.10 +
>>Opinia
*langerob25* 30.07.10 +
>>Opinia
*spyra2009* 25.11.10 +
>>Opinia
*Kallula* 18.04.2011 +
>>Opinia
*Edyta M* 12.06.2011 --
>>*Opinia negatywna*
*Blutka*  6.08.2013
>>Opinia negatywna

Pan *Nowak* - tel. 600 488 082 jest z Olkusza ale robi też w Krakowie. 
Tynki gipsowe maszynowe 
*S-i-R-o* 5.07.09 +
>>Opinia
*tekla22*   29.08.10 ---
>>Opinia negatywna

Tynki. Andrzej *Moskała* tel. 606 154 815
moge polecic moja ekipe
*polski00012* 2.03.09 +
>>Opinia

 Firma tynkarska *Mastertynk* ze Skawiny http://www.mastertynk.pl/
*michur* 14.04.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Piotr*. tel. 783-094-608 ekipa z okolic Niepołomic,
Tynki wewnętrzne 
*jankos* 3.01.09 +
>>Opinia

*www.mastersystem.pl.* Pan Paweł *Kozyra* - tel. 505 090 404, 
tynki wewnętrzne, miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze
*oola* 2.04.09 +
>>Opinia
*situla* 4.02.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna
*jarek1979* 4.02.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna

Pan *Czesław* tel. 606 334 740 
Tynki maszynowe gipsowe 
*Rysiek650* 12.04.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan Krzysztof *Lizoń* - tel.723 018 756 i 695 004 040 
Tynkarze, polecany już wcześniej na tym forum.
*kawika* 11.08.09 +
>>Opinia
>>Opinia


*Kowalczyk&Kowalczyk* Piotr *Kowalczyk* tel. 501 520 609
tynki wewnętrzne maszynowe- robią całą wykończeniówkę ale ja sprawdziłem ich tylko w tynkach 
*Xoron* 18.03.08 +
>>Opinia

Kontakt z panem *Pawlem* tel. 606 300 852.
Tynki gipsowe . Szybko, sprawnie i profesjonalnie. 
*wacurek* 2.10.08 +
>>Opinia
-- tynki gipsowe szybko i bardzo ładnie,gładziutko 
*mikaja07* 10.06.09 +
>>Opinia 
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Firma *MOLTECH* Andrzej *Moląg* tel. 604 816 362.
tynki gipsowe, tynki cementowo-wapienne 
*Erol 1* 21.04.09 +
>>Opinia

p.Paweł *Kozyra* - tel. 505 090 404, www.mastersystem.pl
miło, szybko, sprawnie, dobrze
*oola* 2.04.09 +
>>Opinia

p. *Piotr* tel.601-247-356
możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi
*mika25* 14.09.09 +
>>Opinia
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

tynki cementowo -wapienne *Wiesiek* tel. 691 721 694 w okolicach Gdów , Wieliczka 
zagładzone tak że tylko malować 
*pawelc io* 20.11.09 +
>>Opinia

Tynkarze: Marek *Tabor*, tel. 669 115 326
*BungoI* 17.02.09 +
>>Opinia

Ekipa *Tynk-Tech* z Krzeszowic
Tynkimaszynowe cem.-wap. oraz gipsowe z worów.
*Wujor* 12.04.10 +
>>Opinia
*conq* 19.09.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *JG-Remont* - Grzegorz *Pawełek* - tel. 517-312-052
tynki wewnętrzne
*aki-aki* 10.05.10 +
>>Opinia

Rober *Mazurkiewicz*   tel. 691-785.338.
Zrobili mi tynki tradycyjne
*HeyBobik*  15.05.10  +
>>Opinia


tynkami *LUX-DOM.* http://www.lux-dom.info/o_firmie
Michał Brodowski tel.601 058 674                         
*faffa2* 22.08.10 +
>>Opinia

Tynkarze - p. Robert *Nowak* tel.662 143 546
tynki odebrane przez speca 
*Konieczki* 12.10.10
>>Opinia


*Kaz-Tynk* - tel.  664 087 261      http://www.uslugitynkarsko-budowlane-rudniki.pl/ - robiłem elewacje - tanio i solidnie, podejrzewam, ze flizy też robią. 
*worktravel* 4.10.11+
>>Opinia


*tynki strukturalne*


mogę polecić dobrego fachowca od tynków strukturalnych
*mremex* 2.07.12
>>Opinia

firmę *SMARTPLAST.PL                        * 
tynk trawertyn z magnata
*goraz* 20.07.12
>>Opinia

Pan Janusz *Kocur* z Pszczyny 
U nas tynkował rzetelnie i czysto.
*Delphion1* 17.09.2012r
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
10

*Biała lista Zbiga - suche tynki, poddasze*

 Firma *REM-MAL* z powiatu suskiego
kontakt 660463689 
*mrmeX* 20.11.11
>>Opinia

Firma Pana Wojciecha *Gabora*, tel. 502 635 858 
żadnych problemów, słowny, terminowy. 
*jankos* 18.04.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3281661.htm#3281661
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Artur* , tel. 661 276 083   , http://ames-bud.pl/
robił wykończeniówkę 
*Veronique* 27.05.10 +
>>Opinia

Dariusz *Opoka* tel. 506835413 lub 508411595
Poddasze i suche tynki ocieplenie poddasza 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
  >>Opinia

Pan *Artek* tel. 513 077 688
ocieplają i idzie im to sprawnie. Robią też konstrukcje i ścianki g-k.
*Erol 1* 7.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3330174.htm#3330174

P. PIOTR *ŚLUSARCZYK,* tel. 505 090 553 (http://pslusarczyk.pl/).
Forum Muratora     *slusar*
 bardzo atrakcyjna, więc polecam, pewny wykonawca 
*Barti44* 8.01.2011 +
>>Opinia
*elatar* 10.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*MMat* 6.09.11+
>>Opinia
*SylwiaKrakow* 6.08.12
>>Opinia
*dwiemuchy* 8.08.12
>>Opinia
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia
*mc2000* 3.03.2013 +
..Opinia
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia
*betinka0* 30.08.13
>>Opinia
*C-u-b-e* 23.07.2013
>>Opinia
*Justka_krk* 27.09.2013
>>Opinia

 Pan Stanisław *Wąsik*,  tel. 889 927 244
specjalizują się w zabudowie poddasza
*glacjusz* 26.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

 Bogusław *Stępski* tel. 501 075 307.
ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy kartowo-gipsowej
*Kallula* 24.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*SebMaj* 12.05.12
>>Opinia
*AnMaz* 12.08.12
>>Opinia
*pidodi* 25.09.2012
>>Opinia


Firma *Kowalbud* tel. 510 804 034 
ocieplenie poddasza i ocieplenie budynku- bardzo dokładni, rzetelni i naprawdę ok cenowo 
*jagolak* 2.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3396773.htm#3396773
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 28.04.10 +
>>Opinia
*bienieczek* 13.09.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna
*mijas* 12.10.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna

Pan Piotr *Ważydrąg*, tel. 791 999 330
ocieplenia poddasza oraz regipsów - Terminowość - co do godziny, jakość - bez zastrzeżeń.
*tkrz* 2.04.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3242977.htm#3242977
Opinia negatywna
*Joanna i Grzegorz* 28.04.10 -
>>Opinia

Pan Janusz *Żelichowski* tel. 607 831 272, 691 199 410 
wykończeniówka (łazienki, podłogi, malowanie, regipsy, płytki - flizy jak kto woli itd.) - 
*belin* 12.02.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2327204.htm#2327204

Firma *STEL-BUD* ,tel. 513 660 650
Na początku sprawnie i szybko wykonali mi adaptacje i docieplenie poddasza,potem wyflizowali łaźienki,kuchnię.
*marcinprowalski* 03.01.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2246282.htm#2246282
-- Właściciel rozsądny,pracowity i sumienny.
*Ula34* 8.03.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2384992.htm#2384992

p. *Marek*, tel. 604 203 616
suche tynki i malowanie
*mika25* 14.09.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3627720.htm#3627720

ocieplenie poddasza i gipsy Krzysiek tel. 887 924 165, 
przy okazji również przeróbka konstrukcji dachowej 
*pawelc io* 20.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3804350.htm#3804350

Pan *Darek* tel. 506 835 413
zrobiła mi całą wykończeniówkę
*marekrakow* 17.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Damian*, tel.  502 145 968, 
dobra jakosc za przystepna cene
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

P. Darek *Wieczorek* , tel. 600 194 960
Robił u nas całą zabudowę poddasza i wyszło super 
>>Opinia

Pan Wiesław *Stwora* tel. 33/ 875 18 53
wykonał u mnie ścianki działowe, super dokładnie
*tojato* 3.02.11+
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
11

*Biała lista Zbiga - okna + montaż*

*Ekodom* (okna i rolety) - 
tanio, dobrze, super kontakt, także po  wykonaniu usługi 
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
 >>Opinia

*DFB Bartłomiej Czechowicz z Tarnowa*, tel. 602405050. 
w ubiegłym roku zamówiliśmy u nich okna i był to doskonały wybór
*Justka_krk* 17.06 
>>Opinia

Firma *Solux Okna Dachowe* z Krakowa.
 zajmuje się tylko montażem okien 
*kodi99* 25.07.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *YEST* z Turzy ,http://www.yest-okna.pl/
*dyzu007* 7.06.2013
>>Opinia

 Okna i drzwi wejsciowe *Sokółka OKna i drzwi* z ul Zakopianska
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
   >>Opinia

*http://www.oknoplan.pl/* 
Najtaniej (prekursorzy greenline) i solidnie jest w Oknoplanie
*Sloneczko*   6.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Zaklad *Molinskich* Czernichow http://www.molinscy.krakow.pl/ 
Okna drewniane, Bardzo profesjonalne podejscie do klienta, pelne zaufanie. 
*dada_krk*  20.08.07 +
>>Opinia

Stanisław *Topor*,www.toporokna.pl
okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
*ziuta62* 29.09.2013
>>Opinia

Firma produkującą okna - *Justa* z Kobielnika
Goście to prawdziwi pasjonaci w góralskim wydaniu
*tomaszkonrad* 6.10.2012+
>>Opinia

Pan Janusz *Duda,* tel. 604 167 916 
montaz drzwi antywłamaniowych i zwykłych wewnętrznych, 
*Mymyk_KSK*  12.02.08 +
>>Opinia

*MaGaT*, na ul. Zbrojarzy w Krakowie 
kontakt super,ceny za okna bardzo niskie 
*bm_mi*   28.06.09 +
>>Opinia

*Oknoplus*, a dokładnie przedstawiciela z ulicy Gabrieli Zapolskiej, grupa montujaca też super goście, objaśnili wszystko po zamontowaniu, uwinęli się w 5 godzin i okna jak malowane
*mathiasso*   3.07.08 +
>>Opinia

Firma '*Leonard*' Bochnia - Dealer '*OknoPlus*' ,http://www.leonard.nazwa.pl/
p. Karolina - fachowa pomoc, duże rabaty.
*przemekj21*   20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

_Oknoplus - firma Knapczyk,_  ul.Wrony 32. tel. 12 262 12 0_7_
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

p. *Dziobon* tel. 604 109 223 
Okna drewniane, drzwi - 
*madd*  25.06.07 +
>>Opinia

*OKNO-POL*
-montaż okien terminowo,sprawnie
*agrafka8* 23.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Firma *PAGEN* tel. 691 311 001 
OKNA... drugi raz też bym je wybrał - solidne, wzorowy kontakt i dbałość o klijenta, cena/jakość 5+ polecam 
*gegus37*   24.03.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Akord*, ul Wielicka 61 Kraków -
kupowałem u nich okna i drzwi firmy Urzędowski. Terminowość i profesjonalizm, do tego cena którą mi zaproponowali była o wiele bardziej atrakcyjna, niż u konkurentów. 
*jankos*   3.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Wszytkim, którzy myślą o zakupie okien *Avante*, polecam salon sprzedaży OKNA-KOSIM z Kluczy. Naprawdę kupować okna w tym salonie to sama przyjemność. Handlują jeszcze drzwiami, bramami itp. 
*pam*  23.06.08 +
>>Opinia

Okna - Firma *MAKROS* z Gdowa. Tel. (012)251-48-77 
Zamawiałem okna Oknoplastu Kraków. Cena lepsza niż u polecanych przedstawicieli w Krakowie. Transport gratis. Bardzo dobra (własna) ekipa montażowa. 
*krzydlug*  20.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Logo-Service* (p. Jacek) przedstawiciel firmy Oknoplast, 012 425-82-89; 012 643 04-17 Biuro Al. Pokoju 81 (bud. Polmozbytu)
*belin*  12.02.08 +
>>Opinia
-- dopisuję polecanych
*Rysiek650*  12.01.08 +
>>Opinia

*Natura* z Wadowickiej 
- stolarka okienna i drzwiowa 
*Bartwu*   26.12.07 +
>>Opinia

*Okna* – firma* Natura* z Bełżca. *
C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

*Pracownia Rewaloryzacji Zabytków*, ul. Vettulaniego Kraków 
Super okna, w dobrych cenach!
*maciekCP*   7.10.09 +
>>Opinia

okna drewniane, www.mazurokna.pl
*editta*   8.04.06
>>Opinia

*Oknoplus* z Myślenic
Okna wymierzyli,zrobili i poprawnie zamontowali
*Wujor*   19.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Rafał *Filipowski* firma *VELSET* - Okna Dachowe 
mailto:[email protected]
*Edyta M*   30.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Michał *Płonka* z firmy* Masterproduct ( www.masterproduct.pl)*,  
przedstawiciel okien MS. 
*ekokamil*   4.06.10 +
>>Opinia

*" Leonard "*,Bochnia tel. 14 / 611 15 74 ,kom. 500 186 900 
http://www.leonard.nazwa.pl/
*Edyta M*  21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

*VELSET* ,Nowy Sacz, tel. 018/ 547 68 81,www.velset.pl 
okna dachowe
*Edyta M* 21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

okna *Drutex* - najtansze z najlepszych
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Optimum* http://www.partnerdrutex.pl/pl 
szybka realizacja zamówienia,profesjonalizm,najlepsza cena
*tojato* 3.02.11+
>>Opinia

*rolety* - tel.606 211 000 
- najtaniej, z montazem
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia. 
12

*Biała lista Zbiga - flizy* 

Pan *Wojtek* Tel 793 991 143
fliziarz
*redpradnik* 20.08.10 +
 >>Opinia
*Kallula* 24.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*ilza* 2.06.2013
>>Opinia

Jacek *Michalik* tel.888 864 111
Łazienka wraz  w ukladaniem płytek 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
 >>Opinia

Pan Adam *Kędzior* - tel. 691 741 706
Fliziarz: 
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia
*C-u-b-e* 23.07.2013
>>Opinia

*RAF-BUD* -tel. 501-750-109
elewacja, tynki,flizy - 
*gegus37*   27.07.10 +
 >>Opinia

Przewodzi im Staszek *Kosek*. 3 gosci. tel 667 201 727 
FLIZIARZE, robią naprawdę rewelacyjne rzeczy. u mnie robili wszytskie płytki 
*szczepek*   4.03.08 +
>>Opinia

*fliziarze*, ojciec z synem tel. 518-744-312
normalnie jakby byli nie z tego świata 
*mathiasso*   10.11.08 +
>>Opinia

Fliziarz pan *Wiesław* tel. 889 272 186 
Do tej pory przyjemnie patrzec na polozone przez niego płytkie 
*bartek_walas*   8.10.08 +
>>Opinia

Fliziarz - p.*Piotr* tel. 600 908 099 
To przesympatyczny człowiek, miły, wesoły, zawsze służący fachową 
*Ula_i_Jacek*   23.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Paweł* tel. 697 695 309. 
Fliziarz idealny. Pracuje szybko, dokładnie, z "pomyslunkiem", 
*Mymyk_KSK*   15.04.08
>>Opinia
-- No i my niestety "sparzyliśmy" 
*Mymyk_KSK*   2.07.08 --
>>Opinia

Inny *Paweł*, tel. 606 500 191
płytki w łazience. wykonał sufit podwieszany oraz zamontował downlighty. 
*marcin g*   23.10.08 +
>>Opinia

P. *Jozek* tel. 695 399 530 
fliziarz, tynkarz - rewelacja!!!!
*knapciu*   3.07.08 
>>Opinia

Pan *Ryszard* tel. 608-860-134
polecam fliziarza
*olga_j*   5.11.08 +
>>Opinia

Artur *Szczepański* -tel. 661 276 083
zrobił wszystko, począwszy od położenia płytek
*Veronique*   14.09.09 +
>>Opinia

p. *Andrzej* tel. 606 914 378, 501 895 265
układał płytki
*mika25*   14.09.09 +
>>Opinia
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 --
>>Opinia negatywna

P. Kazimierz *Madej* - tel. 600-275-719.
wykończenia (płytki, gładzie, malowanie, łazienki, itp):
*maciekCP*   7.10.09 +
>>Opinia

*Fliziarz* Pan *Jacek* tel. 506 810 903
Robi migiem, istny Da Vinci
*krzychopak*   13.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Flizy, łazienki itp. - pan Tomasz *Wróblewski* tel. 607 979 490 http://flizomaniak.prv.pl/,Godny polecenia i zaufania
*LG*        29.10.09 +
>>Opinia

P. Jan *Sikoń* - tel. 660 303 120, domowy (014) 678 90 36
U mnie układał płytki
*sacha*   23.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Józef *Kołodziej* tel. 693 703 457 ,mieszka w Naprawie 
kupę,kupę innych prac 
*cannon*   28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Stanisław* tel. 510 261 514
Flizowanie, malowanie, biały montaż, re-gipsy. 
*Markoebelo*   28.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Lucjan* z Krakowa tel. 510 968 505
Nie wydziwia, jak trzeba doradzi, bardzo przyjemny człowiek.
*Artur101* 29.09.10 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
13

*Biała lista Zbiga - parkieciarz, panele* 
*
Es-dom* (na Józefińskiej w Krk) -
 podłogi drewniane: dobra cena, dobre drewno, dobre wykonanie i wszystko da się zrobić.
*mahiha* 16.05.2011 +
  >>Opinia

Pan Paweł *Zajt* , fabryka podłog bochnia, tel.
parkiet ułożony idealnie
*basiekg* 25.10.10 +
 >>Opinia

Pan *Kasprzyk* - tel. 606 760 374.
*Mymyk_KSK*   23.07.09 +
>>Opinia

 Firma *Żądlak*, oddział krakowski
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
 >>Opinia

*ghost24* /z tego forum /
parkiet - właśnie dzisiaj zaczęli układać .Ceny materiału wyszły lepsze w porównaniu do sklepów w Krakowie i porównywalne z cenami ze sklepów z podkarpackiego
*amiazga*   18.05.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma parkieciarska *GRODEX* z Krakowa 
http://www.parkiety.krakow.pl 
*szczepek*  17.03.08 +
>>Opinia

*"krak-parkietu"* Pana *Pieprzycy*
*stuk*  16.05.08 +--
>>Opinia

*Panel-Pol* ,tel. 723 459 747 Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow, 
montaz paneli podlogowych -ale tak naprawde swietna ekipa montazowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni 
*knapciu*   25.09.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Ja też korzystałem z usług
*gzresiek987*  29.10.08 +
>>Opinia
*Są też odmienne opinie;*
>>Opinia

*Fudalej* parkiety.
łatwo znaj- dziecie w necie 
*marekrakow*   17.12.09 +
>>Opinia

*Querqus* w Węgrzcach
Jestem zadowolony zarówno z obsługi jak i usługi.
*zinger75*  14.08.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *MW Parkiet* - właściciel Marek Wojtanek 
http://www.mwparkiet.pl/
*jankos*   1.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *ŚWIAT PANELI DOMLUX* 
sprzedającą i montującą panele http://www.allegro.pl/show_shop.php?shop_id=2661819. 
*Erol 1*   13.11.09
>>Opinia

*TECHBUD* Damian Matjasik z Brodnicy. 
*Mozarcik* 24.10.2011 +
>>Opinia

*JMG* listwy z Dębnicy Kaszubskiej
*Mozarcik* 24.10.2011 +
>>Opinia

*Strona na forum*;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/krakow-kt...kow,t75889.htm

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
14

*Biała lista Zbiga - stolarze* , *panele*

http://www.schodydrewniane.krakow.pl/
Schody drewniane - terminy straszne, ale ceny ok: 
*Blutka*   7.07.09 +
>>Opinia

*http://www.schodykaiser.pl/pl.html*
pelen profesjonalizm , wysoka kultura osobista wykonawcy , swietny kontakt , perfekcyjne wykonanie , dbanie o detale
*Edyta M  * 4.07.2013
>>Opinia

Firma *Cora* http://coraschody.pl/
Schody 
*qqlio*   29.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Józef *Lulka* z Kasiny 
drzwi zew. i wewnętrzne
*Piotr_M* 6.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan Wiesiek *Kukuła*, tel. 502 140 335
stolarz od kuchni mebli łazienkowych szaf przesuwnych
*basiekg* 25.10.10 +
>>Opinia

P. Józef *Ryś* -tel. 602 465 117
*Agduś*   4.10.06 +
>>Opinia

Pan Grzegorz *Węgrzyn*, tel.504 781 332 
drzwi i parapety 
*basiekg* 25.10.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Józef *Lulka*, Kasina,tel 18 331 40 25, [email protected]
drzwi , 
*Piotr_M* 25.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

firma *Migas-Door.*
Przyjechali wymierzyli i zamontowali 
*dobrysąsiad*  24.05.2013 
>>Opinia

Schody - Pan *Czamara* z Limanowej
*jowitajb* 6.09.11+
>>Opinia

*Spółdzielnia* z Ujanowic/k Limanowej                         
Ładne, solidne schody i w  bardzo dobrej cenie
*Piotr_M* 5.03.2011 +
>>Opinia

P. *Domanski* tel. 696 703 424 
www.bdjstolarnia.pl
Wykończeniówka drewniana - 
*madd*  25.06.07 +
>>Opinia
-- jesteśmy zadowoleni.
*Mymyk_KSK*   9.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Ryszard *Kas* tel. 513 893 437 spod Krakowa - 
robił nam piękne drewniane schody,
*qbaz*  1.01.08 +
>>Opinia

 Pan *Maciej* tel. 694 933 557. 
zdecydowanie polecam wykonawcę moich schodów, nie dość że cenowo wypadł najlepiej to jeszcze zrobił super cudo 
*mathiasso*   3.03.09 +
>>Opinia
*redpradnik* 20.08.10 +
>>Opinia
*ukop* 9.02.11 +
>>Opinia
*OGC* 11.04.2011 +
>>Opinia
*NullPointerException*29.07.11 +
>>Opinia
*Trymi* 13.06.2013 --
>>Opinia negatywna 


*Panel-Pol* (Al. Krasinskiego-na przeciwko kina Kijow),tel. 723 459 747 
- montaż paneli podłogowych ale tak naprawdę świetna ekipa montażowa - Pan Darek z bratem - solidni, szybcy, kulturalni i myślący - 
*knapciu*   25.09.08 +
>>Opinia

*Drzwi zewnętrzne* – firma* Weissner.*
Drzwi super i w stosunkowo dobrej cenie*
C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

http://www.kenbud.pl
drzwi
*C-u-b-e* 23.07.2013
>>Opinia

Deska i montaż z *F.H.U. Grodex* z Krakowa tel. 662 003 412,. 
Tarasy z drewna egzotycznego Bangkirai skończone.
*olga_j*   27.10.08 +
>>Opinia

firmę *Balkon System*, której właścicielem jest Pan Sobociński. 
www.balkonsystem.pl 
*jankos*   3.04.09 +
>>Opinia

*Teko* z Niepołomic.http://www.teko.net.pl/monolith.htm 
Dla zaintersowanych schodami i balustradami 
*MAREK&KASIA*   14.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*SweetMonia* 26.09.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna

P. Józef *Zając* ze Skrzydlnej http://www.uslugi-stolarskie.com/kontakt.htm
Choćbym chciał, to nie mam się do czego przyczepić 
*jankos*   24.08.09 +
>>Opinia

http://www.modrzew.pl/

Olek *Siepak* tel.692 596 880 stolarza z Bystrej,
dokładny i niedrogi 
*jagolak*  12.11.09 +
>>Opinia

Stolarz *Władysław* z Wawrzyńczyc koło Krakowa,adres
solidnie i ładnie. wykonał nam schody.                         
*GosiaTomek* 3.07.11 +
>>Opinia

*Kempa* Krzysztof tel. 880 419 604 lub 880 038 611
stolarz od drzwi robi też schody
*iva_marti*   8.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Pawel *Stala* tel. 505 718 927 z Klaja 
bardzo ladnie wykonane schody, drzwi garazowe i kilka drewnianych dodatkow. 
*Notoco*   12.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Stolarz. Piotr *Miodek* .Tel 506 140 382                         
drzwi wewnętrzne, boazerie oraz sufity oraz kuchnie.
*passatw * 30.09.10 +
>>Opinia

http://www.pawlikiewicz.pl
podłoga z deski dębowej
*C-u-b-e* 23.07.2013
>>Opinia

Pan Piotr *Malada*- http://www.pio-meb.nazwa.pl/index.html
Robi kuchnie, szafy przesuwne i inne meble z płyty
*małgos*2 18.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Smola*,tel. 507 099 240
schody drewniane na betonie i antresola
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Pan Bogdan *Proszek* - tel. 604 895 287 
Stolarz od schodów:
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Olek* , tel. 697 887 889 
solidne i ładne schody, porządne drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne
*face* 30.12.2010+
>>Opinia

Polecam firmę *Scalaris*.
A wiem że są solidni, dobrzy i dokładni.
*Michał Ch.* 5.03.2011 +
>>Opinia
*Guliwerek* 6.03.2011 +
>>Opinia

Schody drewniane - firma *Schody Roko* z Andrychowa http://www.schodyroko.pl/. 
*michur* 16.10.11+
>>Opinia

*taras*

wykonawcę tarasu drewnianego: tel. 721 781 616
*Blutka* 30.05.12
>>Opinia

*panele* 

http://multiform.pl
*C-u-b-e* 23.07.2013
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
15

*Biała lista Zbiga - kominki, kamień*

Pan *Mirek* - tel. 501 691 537 
Dobrze spisał się też kominkarz polecany tutaj kilka stron temu - szybko i dobre ceny.
*Blutka* 19.04.09 +
>>Opinia
-- mogę polecić kominkowego
*OGC* 28.03.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Paweł *Struś* tel. 509 263 150. Mszana Dln 
To ja w końcu mogę polecić ekipę od kominków. Uważam, że są rewelacyjni. 
*pam* 28.02.09 +
>>Opinia

*"Kominy i kominki"* www.kominyikominki.pl 
Kontakt na bieżąco bez żadnych problemów, wszystko zrobione w terminie, czyściutko - jednym słowem SUPER! 
*jankos* 19.04.09 +
>>Opinia

 p. Daniel z *Danwent* - tel - 603 244 353                         
szybka realizację i fachowość, a jeszcze większy za czystość
*bradykardia1* 27.12.2012
>>Opinia

Grzegorz *Błach*,  www.kominkigrzewcze.krakow.pl
kominki, Kraków,
*bm_mi* 10.01.2013 
>>Opinia

*CEBUD* pieco-kominki www.cebud.eu
bo są sprawdzeni, żeby było jan najwięcej takich firm kominkowych
*jacklyn87* 16.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*mozarcik* 24.10.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan Jacek *Białko* tel. 604 731 880. 
Z kaflami lub bez. Kilka dni temu u mnie skończył i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
Profesjonalnie i szybko. Z pełnym doradztwem.
*Erol 1* 7.07.09 +
>>Opinia
*jaktokto*  13.04.10 --
>>Opinia negatywna
*ulkap* 5.07.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Grzegorz *Bant* *,"El-Kom"* Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe ,
Kraków, ul. Płaszowska 9, tel. 012 257 12 53
*Sloneczko* 16.02.09 +
>>Opinia
-- Gorąco polecam fachowca od kominków.
*Rysiek650* 23.11.08 +
>>Opinia

pan-http://*juchbudkominki*.host77.pl/index.php
*Madia* 6.06.2013
>>Opinia
P. Adam *Seidler* - 503-142-588
kominki: 
*maciekCP* 7.10.09 ++
>>Opinia

Aureliusz *Michalec* tel. 512 350-101,A&S kominki
ul. Mostowa 5, Dobczyce 
*kalya55* ) 19.09.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Marcin* tel. 798 086 387 
Mam chyba farta do dobrych fachowców
*marekrakow* 17.12.09 +
>>Opinia
*NullPointerException* 29.07.11+
>>Opinia

Panie z *KAFEL-ART*
-pasjonatki ,urocze i twórcze kobitki 
*cannon* 28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

*Zdun* - artysta z Poronina, Andrzej Dziadkowiec: tel.: 600 198 320
*Słoneczko

*http://www.emen.pl
Zamówienie i później montaż kominka bez żadnych problemów.
*faffa2* 10.02.11 +>>Opinia
*
Kamień*

Firma *Vetter* z Krakowa www.vetter.com.pl 
kamień na blaty, kominki i inne)
*ulkop* 9.02.11+
>>Opinia

*Milbart* - siedziba w Mszanie Dolnej,
Wykonana jest starannie i zgodnie ze złożonym zamówieniem.
*jowitajb* 3.03.2011 +
>>Opinia

Firma *KOMINKI CIEPŁY DOM*, Pan Mosurek
Wszystko tak jak należy.
*mozarcik* 24.10.2011 +
>>Opinia

*Bud-tadex*,tel. 669-340-549 
kostkę brukową oraz kładła kamień
*MAREK&KASIA* 4.11.11 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
16

*Biała lista Zbiga - inne prace* *wykończeniowe*

 Pan Rafał i Jurek z *Remont Serwis Bis* ,telefon do Pana Jurka 502-028-913
chłopaki zrobili u mnie większość instalacji w domu od elektryki przez co i wod-kan.
*bradykardia1* 20.10.10 +
>>Opinia

P. PIOTR *ŚLUSARCZYK,* tel. 505 090 553 (http://pslusarczyk.pl/).
 bardzo atrakcyjna, więc polecam, pewny wykonawca 
*Barti44* 8.01.2011 +
>>Opinia
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

Pan *Krzysztof*. Tel. 660 031 477.
Ślusarz
*Małgoś2* 3.07.10 +
>>Opinia

*Złota Rączka* Waldemar *Mazurkiewicz* tel. 504 257 040
naprawdę dobry fachowiec
*niezapominajki*   15.06.08 +
>>Opinia

*Obajtek* Zbigniew tel. 12 2501076, 516327309
malowanie
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
    >>Opinia

Marcin *Radecki* 
Wszelkie prace wykończeniowe , polecam nie usłyszysz że czegoś się nie da zrobić pomyśli i zawsze znajdzie rozwiązanie ja jestem zadowolona z jego usług telefony jak potrzeba wyślę na prv .
*aguleczka*  25.04.09 +
>>Opinia

*bet mix*  p.Marek  tel. 501651600 
*karol1309* 16.12.2012 +
>>Opinia

Pan Józef *Nowak* tel. 606 159 824
robili u mnie całą przeróbkę 
*passatwv*  24.12.09 +
>>Opinia

DAREK *SWOBODZIAN* z ekipą . tel: 604 425 699 
gładzie/ malowanie/ regipsy/ zakładanie halogenków a i ceną mile zaskoczyli 
*szczepek*   5.06.08 +
>>Opinia

*Bud-Mar* pan *Marek* ,tel. 602 464 489
bardzo fachowo, dokładnie, suche tynki, malowanie
*tuuska1*   22.07.08 +
>>Opinia

Krzysiek *Zborowski,* tel. 507 603 434
malarza, który robi też różne wymyślne ścianki z regipsów 
*jagolak*   12.11.09 +
>>Opinia
*ukap* 9.02.11 +
>>Opinia

Pan Ryszard *Motyka*. Namiary na PRIV
GŁADŹIE, MALOWANIE , dokładny , wysoka kultura. - Godny Polecenia- 
*olga_j*   3.05.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan Krzysztof *Czajka* z Wisły
Fachowiec uratował nasze ściany po wcześniejszych
*Joanna Glowacz*   30.01.07 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Tokarz*, tel. 503 091 249.
kamień (ogrodzenie, parapety, będzie jeszcze robić schody). Cenowo przyzwoicie, słowny i "dobrze robi" a do tego ma bardzo sympatyczne poczucie humoru 
*Mymyk_KSK*   9.10.08 +
>>Opinia

Artur *Szczepański* -tel. 661 276 083
zrobił wszystko, począwszy od położenia płytek
*Veronique*   14.09.09 +
>>Opinia

P. Jan *Sikoń* - tel. 660 303 120, domowy (014) 678 90 36
U mnie układał płytki
*sacha*   23.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Józef *Kołodziej* tel. 693 703 457 ,mieszka w Naprawie 
kupę,kupę innych prac 
*cannon*   28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Stanisław* tel. 510 261 514. 
Flizowanie, malowanie, biały montaż, re-gipsy. 
*Markoebelo*   28.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *STROMI* tel. 513 077 688
gładzie
*Erol 1* 10.08.10 +
>>Opinia

Są OK -  tel. 600 700 625                         
gładzie , malowanie
*gegus 37* 12.08.10 +
>>Opinia

P. Krzysztof* Romanek* tel.887 872 413
*słoneczko * 18.11.10
>>Opinia

P. Darek *Wieczorek* , tel. 600 194 960
Robił u nas całą zabudowę poddasza i wyszło super
*Pawciuniu* 11.01.2010 +
>>Opinia

P. *Wojciech* tel. 502 635 858.
*ulkap* 22.11.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Grzegorz* tel. 605 661 830. 
Polecam ekipę do gładzi i malowania.
Erol 1 10.02.11 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
17

*Biała lista Zbiga - Meble, obicia* 

Marek *Frosztęga*, tel. 608 346 532
Meble kuchenne.
*bm_mi* 15.06.12
>>Opinia

Pan *Piotr* - tel. 501-520-925
kuchnię szafę i meble w kotłowni, nie jest drogi mnie się podoba wykonanie
*aguleczka*  10.05.09 +
>>Opinia
*małgoś2* 5.03.2011 +
>>Opinia

*Lux Mebel* (mają sklep na Powstańców) 
Dobry kontakt, ceny ok.
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

 Stolarze meblowi. Kontakt do P.*Marcina* tel. 501-837-988.
Zdecydowanie biała lista
*Martinos1* 8.08.2011 +
>>Opinia

*mix-meble* (ul. wadowicka) 
- sprzedawcy sympatyczni i cierpliwi, montaż mebli przeprowadzony sprawnie.
*Mymyk_KSK*  12.12.07 +
>>Opinia

*...................*tel: 604-215-730 
szafy, drzwi przesuwne (robią też kuchnie), u mnie zrobili 3 szafy i drzwi przesuwne między salonem a przedpokojem, pełna kultura, terminowość, 
*mathiasso*  19.02.09 +
>>Opinia

*kuchnia, garderoba i inne*
p. Mieczysław_ Fidziński,_ tel. 601-533-319
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

*Wilk* tel. 502 493 793 
Kuchnie i szafy
*iva_marti*   8.01.10 +
>>Opinia
*fourmi* 14.05.2011 --
>>Opinia negatywna

Pan *Piotrek* tel. 506 140 382 można sie powolać na Janusza z Trzebini
pochwlę mojego stolarza.
*passatwv*   14.01.10
>>Opinia

Pan *Dawid* tel. 600 097 150.
Każdemu życzę takich wykonawców, można wyjechać zostawić klucze i wrócić po robocie
*mathiasso*   7.03.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Kosek*, tel. 788 068 189
meble kuchenne
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Pan Artur *Łabędzki* -  tel. 692 532 494. 
Stolarz od kuchni i innych mebli: 
*Olga_321* 10.01.2013 +
>>Opinia

*Obicia*

Sklep z tkaninami obiciowymi na Dietla 59.
Lubie byc tak obslugiwana.
*malgos2* 31.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Stolarze meblowi- Kontakt  P.*Marcin*             501-837-988      
*Martinos1*8.08.11+
>>Opinia

Kuchnia - Pan *Stanisław* ze Stróży
*jowitajb* 6.09.11+
>>Opinia

meble kuchenne na wymiar - "Zakład Produkcyjno Usługowy Ignacy" Ignacy Wójcik - okolice Kocmyrzowa-Luborzycy, tel:             606-434-076      
*michur* 16.10.11+
>>Opinia

*Blaty*

*Adartt* - Robert Sroka  - Czernichów /okolice Krakowa
*Synthia* 29.11.11
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
18

*Biała lista Zbiga - wod-kan, co, gaz, odkurzacz*, *oczyszczalnie*

*Projektant przyłączy wod-kan* do polecenia 
ale namiary tylko na priv, bo nie wiem czy by sobie życzył, żeby upubliczniać jego dane.
*Vafel* 27.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3823048.htm#3823048

*Oczyszczalnia biologiczna*

*Eccoteam* (oczyszczalnie biologiczne, osad czynny itp
*qqlio* 5.12.11
>>Opinia

*Pipelife Polska*" S.A. Skład Fabryczny ul. Grażyny 6 31-217 Kraków                         
*kozien* 18.11.11
>>Opinia

Pan się nazywa Mariusz *Czak.*
kompleksowe załatwienie
*Mozarcik* 5.11. 2010
>>Opinia

Firma *Multihome* tel. 727 662 566
przydomowa oczyszczalnia,super kontakt,rzeczowo i konkretnie
*agrafka8* 23.06.2011 +
  >>Opinia

*Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj*, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84
Firma nieuczciwa, kontakt z szefem fatalny.                         
*michałowice1 * 10.05.2011+
>>Opinia negatywna
*Wojciech_z_Krakowa* 9.12.11
>>Opinia pozytywna
*czarodziejka* 30.11.11
>>Opinia pozytywna

*Przepych*,

 Pan *Pryga* Krzysztof,  tel. 501 466 036
speca od przepychów 
*Konieczki* 12.10.10
>>Opinia

p. Stanisław _Kiełbasa,_ tel. 603 939 637
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia

*Hydraulik* , tel kont. 501 534 074,
*langerob25* 30.07.10 +
>>Opinia

 Pan Rafał i Jurek z *Remont Serwis Bis* ,telefon do Pana Jurka 502-028-913
chłopaki zrobili u mnie większość instalacji w domu od elektryki przez co i wod-kan.
*bradykardia1* 20.10.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Krzysztof *Nowak* z Gdowa
dokładny, słowny i rozsądny cenowo
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia

Tomasz *Czarny* tel. Tel. 601849184                         
Prace wykonane bardzo solidnie, zgodnie z kosztorysem i projektem oraz punktualnie co do minuty
*ziuta62* 19.08.2013
>>Opinia

*Aqua* S. c. - ,tel. 012 272 25 75 , 
Aktualny telefon do Pana Adama ( współwłaściciela) 601 868 127 
mail [email protected], Myślenice
Pan Jacek, niestety zmarł nagle.  
Osobny temat na forum o *Aqua*
>>Hydraulik
*redpradnik* 5.08.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3542946.htm#3542946
- Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej.
*Blutka* 3.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3059524.htm#3059524
--*stuk* 20.11.07 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2174614.htm#2174614
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3056301.htm#3056301
--*przemi* 16.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3104618.htm#3104618
-- instalacje CO.wod-kan, gaz.- 
*Rysiek650* 12.01.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2264915.htm#2264915
*kakusek* 12.04.10 +
>>Opinia
*maciekCP* -- 
katastrofa z dotrzymywaniem terminów
>>Opinia negatywna
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Krochmal* - tel. 609 315 597
Przyłącz wody-
*oola* 7.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2984833.htm#2984833

p. Bogusław *Kolarski* tel: 691992121, mieszka w Giebułtowie
bardzo dobry hydraulik 
*psadko* 1.09.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3602511.htm#3602511

*Aqua* - Janicki - tel. 603 630 261
Gaz
*orko* 7.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3410054.htm#3410054

Pan *Tomasz*, tel. 692 032 482.
Polecam Ja zapłaciłem 3 tys. za ok. 25 mb łacznie z przewiertem pod drogą asfaltową.
*daat* 14.05.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3348145.htm#3348145

Firma Pana Tomasza *Jurgały* tel. 692 032 482
Firma która robiła nam przyłącza do budynku wode i kanalizację .Była gruba robota uzbrojenia 6 dziłek w ciężkich warunkach .Okazał sie najtańszy i profesjonalny 
*pati25*

Edward *Soja* - 501 402 003. 
Wszelkie instalacje: wod, kan, gaz, co, podłogówka, POŚ). Przyłącza (gaz, woda).
*BungoI* 13.06.07 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1861419.htm#1861419
*betinka0* 30.08.13
>>Opinia

Wod-kan-gaz-co Dariusz *Jędral* z Wieliczki. 
Świetna robota, starannie, mądrze, kompleksowo 
*yesman* 18.11.07 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2170328.htm#2170328

hydraulik *Mariusz* , tel. 605 418 999
centralne, woda , kanalizacja
*pawelc io* 20.11.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3804350.htm#3804350

Pan *Dębowski* 
- przyłącz wody w okolicach Wieliczki - telefon otrzymałem w UG w Wieliczce, 
*jankos* 3.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2971348.htm#2971348

Pan Marcin *Kafel* - tel. 501 252 202 
wod-kan-gaz-co, podłogówka, płaszcz wodny,polecany wcześniej
*oola* 26.04.09 +
>>Opinia
*Agduś* 4.10.6 +
>>Opinia

*Jeziorski* Józef. Instalacje c.o. i gazowe
ul. Drzymały 30,41-407 Imielin,tel. 32 225 61 42
*mc2000* 5.09.2012 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Marcin* , tel. 693 721 847, Łopuszna 
hydraulik
*falus30* 23.08.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2691726.htm#2691726

Bogdan *Wnęk* - tel. 601 085 526 
Woda 
*orko* 7.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3410054.htm#3410054

Firma *Inter-Gaz* z Tarnowa 
w zakresie wewnętrznych instalacji CO, wody i gazu. Fachowo, terminowo i sprawnie, polecam.
*Kirk* 7.06.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3408724.htm#3408724

*KRAK BOR* Tomasz *Borkowski*, kom. 666 04 33 00 
polecam 
*oola* 22.01.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3026332.htm#3026332

P.*Kula*, tel. 501 416 830 
sieci (przyłącza) wod/gaz – 
*redpradnik* 11.09.09 +
>>Opinia
*jk69* 19.06.06 +
>>Opinia
*lidqa* 12.11.06 +
>>Opinia

ZAKŁAD INSTALACJI SANITARNYCH-CO-GAZ *WILCZEK* 
www.co-gaz-wilczek.pl
*editta* 8.04.06 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1147500.htm#1147500

Firma Hydrauliczna z Tarnowa p. *Kocika* 
-pogotowie gaz, co, wod-kan 
*BORG* 9.04.06 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1148589.htm#1148589
szczerze odradzam firmę Kocik
*luk__25* 21.06.06 --
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1299439.htm#1299439

Firma *Miller* z Czech-Dziedzic. Robili u mnie (na pd od Krakowa) 
instalacje ogrzewania nadmuchowego
*qqlio* 19.01.10
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3957828.htm#3957828

*Gazmax* - Myślenice
Przyłącz wody
*Wujor* 19.10.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3717583.htm#3717583

Pan A.*Wawro* tel. 603 796 124
Przyłącza wod-kan
*ann&tom* 20.10.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3721020.htm#3721020
Opinia negatywna
*AiRnEssT* 17.02.10 --
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4040289.htm#4040289

Firma *J&A Hydraulik* Wola Debinska 
Telefon: 667-117-685 pytac o Lukasza Gebskiego,
Instalacje wodne, Co: 
*przemekj21* 20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

p Dominik *Marecik*, tel. 014 665 67 07, 695 556 707 
hydraulik ,żadnych zastrzezen! 
*przemekj21* 20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Józef *Chlebda* tel. 602 779 337 
wykonującą kompleksowo wszelkie instalacje: woda (także przyłącza), kanalizacja, gaz CO w różnych technologiach
*Carlos1* 8.02.10 +
>>Opinia
*ulkap* 22.04.10 +
>>Opinia
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
>>Opinia
*C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia
*bog21* 13.10.2013
>>Opinia


Pan Janusz *Wilk* , tel. 502 166 999
robi solidnie szybko i co jest powiedziane to jest na prawdę
*AiRnEssT* 17.02.10 --
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post4040289.htm#4040289

Pan Józef *Nawara*, tel.: 604-982-791.
Instalaja wody: Solidna usługa za rozsądną cenę - wykonanie przyłącza wody.Terminowo, bezproblemowo, zgodnie z tym, co ustalono. 
*Mozarcik* 14.03.10 +
>>Opinia
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

*MKINSTAL* - pan Marcin i spółka
*Justka_krk* 27.09.2013
>>Opinia

Firma p.* Łukasza* tel. 503 191 788
Przyłącz w Bosutowie
*ulkap* 22.11.10 +
>>Opinia

Polecam również firmę *MAREL* - p. Pawła Wójcika
 - Kotły, Kolektory, Ogrzewanie *Viessmann*
http://www.marel.pl/
*Basia_ KRK* 31.08.2012 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
19

*Biała lista Zbiga - kable*

*Projekt przylacza energetycznego*: 
Leszek Wojcik tel. 504 843 846 ,Kokotow kolo Wieliczki
*kamar67* 4.12.09
>>Opinia

Pan *Piotr* - po tel proszę pisać na priv
elektryk - instalacja , alarm -
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan Piotr *Juśko* tel. 609-554-825.
Robi szybko, solidnie i zawsze dobrze doradzi.
*boztwa* 18.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

Elektryk *Sławek* tel 662 440 474 
Robota wykonana szybko,w terminie,bez fuszerki.
*langerob25* 30.07.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Henryk *Ostafin* - tel. 505 220 429 
elektryk
*mk1* 5.08.09 +
>>Opinia
*krzydlug* 16.07.09 +
>> Opinia
*dada_krk* 3.03.08 +
>>Opinia
*andrzejl* 3.07.06 +
>>Opinia

 Firma *LUMIDEA*, tel.698 644 389 albo 511 242 453                         
 Załatwili mi praktycznie elektryke wraz z owietleniem do całego domu po super cenach.
*spyra3009*  7.11.2012 +
>>opinia

Paweł *Kasprzak* tel. 604612333                         
Fachowość, terminowość,
*ziuta62* 20.08.2013
>>Opinia

Pan Leszek *Celer* tel. 603 188 958 
Instalacje elektryczne, polecany na forum 
*situla* 15.07.09 +
>>Opinia
---wykonał mi instalację zgodnie z przygotowanym wcześniej kosztorysem w rozsądnych cenach. 
*Rysiek650* 16.02.08 +
>>Opinia
szybko, w rozsądnych cenach
*maciekCP* 7.10.09 +
>>Opinia
*Paweł A* 25.11.09 +
>>Opinia
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
 >>Opinia
*pidodi* 25.09.2012
>>Opinia
*Yerenia*  27.07.2013
>>Opinia

instalacja odgromowa - pan Andrzej *Brzeziński*  tel. na priv; 
na czas, zgodnie z zamówieniem, bez  najmniejszego "ale"
*Mozarcik* 22.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Adamiec* - tel. 666 504 099 
Elektryk , Szybko tanio i solidnie 
*orko* 1.05.09 +
>>Opinia

*Ampex* Dariusz *Macheta* - 600 064 220. Również okolice Tarnowa.
Instalacje elektryczne. Bardzo konkretna dwuosobowa ekipa, szczerze polecam.
*Kirk* 10.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Marek *Szczypczyk* -tel. 608 529 864. 
instalacja wykonana poprawnie, wszelkie prośby uwzględnione, terminowość i dobra cena (wczesniej wycena). Pracuje sam lub ze współpracownikiem. 
*knapciu* 2.12.07 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Stanisław* , Łopuszna
elektryka
*falus30* 23.08.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan Marcin *Ciaranek*,tel. 608 072 669 
elektryk 
*mathiasso* 22.07.08 +
>>Opinia

Rafał *MAJ* - tel 501 014 566
elektryk - 
*gegus37* 10.08.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan Krzysztof* Pałach* - tel. 600 484 025. 
Odgromówka, wysoka jakość wykonanych prac, słowni, atrakcyjne ceny 
*jankos* 3.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Krzysiek* tel. 607 732 169
elektryka, instalacja odgromowa - - sprawnie, terminowo 
*belin* 12.02.08 +
>>Opinia
*Kallula* 28.10.10 +
>>Opinia

*http://www.sekretalarm.pl/1457.html*
*langerob25* 30.05.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *"Alarm"*,  www.alarm.krakow.pl 
 współpraca bez zarzutów. Terminowo
*Mymy_ KSK* 3.03.2013
>>Opinia


Pan *Paweł* ,*ELECTRO COMFORT* - tel. 600 288 490 
Niedrogi i sprytny ELEKTRYK - Dziala Krakow i poludniowe okolice. 
*gosia138* 29.07.09 +
>>Opinia
*gregorwinn* 8.03.2013
>>Opinia
*Madia* 6.06.2013
>>Opinia


Paweł *Goś* tel. 501 356 044
alarm
*naramowicze* SYMPATYK FORUM (min. 10) 
>>Opinia

alarm - Tomasz *Ormaniec*
najtańszy, solidny, słowny.
*Mozarcik* 22.06.2011 +
 >>Opinia

Zbigniew *Blak*,tel. 603 166 263 
instalacje elektryczne
To u nas też Pan Blak robił przyłacze- kolejny plus
*majamp* 8.07.09 +
>>Opinia
-- instalacje elektryczne, odgromowe.
*knapciu* 3.07.08 +
>>Opinia

*Elektrodomek.* Pan Andrzej - kom. 517 517 700 
elektryk -dobry kontakt, dobre ceny, dobre wykonanie, nie mam zastrzeżeń!
*oola* 4.02.09 +
>>Opinia

Leszek *Biskup* Śledziejowice tel. 12 278 59 77 
Instalacje wykonane solidnie i w dobrych cenach,
*Wesoły* 27.08.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan P. *Porąbka*
Elektryk
*ann&tom* 20.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Błyskawica* - Pan Marek *Sokołowski* tel. 502 522 018
Piorunochrony instalacje odgromowe 
*redpradnik* 20.10.09 +
>>Opinia
*b99* 1.06.2013
>>Opinia

*Elektryk* , Krzysiek tel. 600 803 845 , generalnie okolice Wieliczki, słowny ,
terminowy, szybki 
*pawelc io* 20.11.09 +
>>Opinia

Elektryk , p.Tomasz *Pilch* tel, 506 878 386 ,Myślenice
wykonana została instalacja elektryczna w peszlu, alarmowa oraz telewizyjna. 
*Wujor* 24.11.09 +
>>Opinia

P.*Gajda* tel. 602 758 760 
od piorunochronów ocena +5 
*Paweł A* 25.11.09 +
>>Opinia
*kakusek* 29.05.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *El-Tech* nr.tel 663 200 079 
automatyka przemysłowa,alarmy instalacje elektryczne ,praktycznie wszystko dla domu z tej dziedziny 
*zawiedziona66* 22.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Aleksander *Śliwa* - tel. 500 564 560 
*Agduś* 4.10.6 +
>>Opinia

Elektryk. P. Marian *Zięba* 608 439 956 
Zdecydowanie polecam 
*Sławek_Kraków* 22.11.06 +
>>Opinia

Instalacje elektryczne: tel. 644 924 260 ,gość z okolic Bochni,
solidny, dokladny!
*przemekj21* 20.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Elektryk Grzegorz *Syposz* tel. 606-398-512
Bardzo ale to bardzo solidny facet. Pomyślał o wielu rzeczach, o których ja nie pomyślałam. 
*aki-aki* 10.05.10 +
>>Opinia
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia
*kakusek* 7.08.12
>>Opinia negatywna

 Pan Rafał i Jurek z *Remont Serwis Bis* ,telefon do Pana Jurka 502 028 913
chłopaki zrobili u mnie większość instalacji w domu od elektryki przez co i wod-kan.
*bradykardia1* 20.10.10 +
>>Opinia

 Pan *Łukasz* tel. 502 739 924, okolice Wieliczki, Gdowa, Krakowa,
Solidny, niedrogi, zajmuje się "papierkami"
*anitavia* 21.01.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Mieczysław ,* tel 695 543 226 
robota zrobiona elegancko ,czysto i z głowa.
steniu 23.01.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Mariusz* ,podam na priv
 stara się ograniczyć koszty
*ZosiaS* 31.01.10 +
>>Opinia

P.* Grzegorz* tel 604 524 098                         
szeroko rozumianej elektryki, instalacji alarmowej, tv, internet, tel
*stanley79* 11.03.2013
>>Opinia

Pana Stanisław *Kaczor* z Wieliczki - 
dokładny i bardzo słowny, człowiek "starej daty", bardzo przyzwoity
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
20

*Biała lista Zbiga - brukarze

* Pan *Tomk* tel.506 708 970
*mathiasso*  26.05.12
>>Opinia

*Bud-tadex*
wykonywała u mnie kostkę brukową oraz kładła kamień
*MAREK&KASIA* 4.11.11
>>Opinia

Pan *Rysiu* z ekipą: 503 950 092 . 
Brukarz, solidny i sympatyczny, 
*Sloneczko* 5.05.09 +
>>Opinia

P. *Krzysiek* tel. 507 174 213 
nie drogo a pożądnie.
*sabrysek* 24.01.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Robert* 
szybko, sprawnie, 
*ann&tom* 20.10.09 +
>>Opinia

*szydłowski& siudek.* . z młodziejowic
ładnie robia.i dobrze 
*rzufik1* 27.10.09 +
>>Opinia

Pan* Władek*        ,tel. 721 509 626     
*redpradnik* 4.11.11 +
>>Opinia

*Usługi budowlano- brukarskie*. Mietniów , Wieliczka
tel. 501423137 Pan Stanisław                         
*opryszek19*  14.04.2013 
>>Opinia

*Bud-tadex*,tel. 669-340-549 
kostkę brukową oraz kładła kamień
*MAREK&KASIA* 4.11.11 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
21

*Biała lista Zbiga - ogrodzenia, bramy, barierki itp.*

http://www.kowalstwo-wrona.pl/index.php?idp=1
U mnie montowali balustrady- ocynk malowane na czarno
*Rysiek650* 25.11.11
>>Opinia
*bm_mi* 6.12.11
>>Opinia

*Barierki*  tel. 12 278 49 83 - Wieliczka
*redpradnik* 20.08.10 +
>>Opinia

Ogrodzenia - *IREK* - tel. 504-206-582
*gegus37*   27.07.10 +
>>Opinia

Stanisław *Burda* tel.506 423 787
robił balustrady balkonowe i balustradę na schodach wewnętrznych, a także będzie robił bramę wjazdową i furtkę
*ulkap* 5.04.12 
>>Opinia

Stanisław *Wrona* tel.503 091 338, Gdów, http://www.swrona.prv.pl/
balustrady kute . POLECAM!!!! 
*aguleczka* 25.04.09 +
>>Opinia
*betinka0* 30.08.13
>>Opinia

Pan *ADAM* tel. 12-262 14 29 z krakowa
bardzo pieknie wykonana praca
*bartek_walas* 14.11.08 +
>>Opinia

*" A&D "* Firma Budowlana Dariusz Sliwa i Andrzej Witkowski 
Pan Andrzej Witkowski ,kom. 792 030 610 ,http://adconstruction.prv.pl/
prace związane z położeniem klinkieru i kamienia
*Edyta M* 21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

Firma *TABI* z Tarnowa - P. Janusz tel. 501 330 750
robią bramy garażowe, balustrady, ogrodzenia. Fachowo, solidnie, terminowo. POLECAM zdecydowanie. 
*mafimata* 2.01.08 +
>>Opinia

*bariery kute* ,tel. 018 354 32 00, m/Łużna koło Gorlic , 
rewelacja, różne wzory i cenowo OK 
*gegus37* 10.08.09 +
>>Opinia

Ogrodzenia: pan *Mariusz* tel. 606 436 995 
robi siatkę z podmurówką i bez, koszmarnie się robota przeciąga, no ale jest zrobione nawet ok i niedrogo: 
*Blutka* 7.07.09 +
>>Opinia
Niestety solidna ocena negatywna 
*qqlio* 7.10.09 --
>>Opinia
>>Opinia

Pan Władysław *Guzik* www.slusarnia.pl 
Balustrady kute balkonowe- 
*utek76* 10.04.08 +
>>Opinia

Janusz *Dzóbek*tel. 506 214 740, Mieszka w Biskupicach (trasa Wieliczka-Gdów).
Robi to nie jako "chałpniczo"
*edit-blondi* 16.03.09 +
>>Opinia

*balustrady ze stali nierdzewnej*
p. Robert_ Pietrzyk,_ tel. 535-285-285
*ponuryrzeżnik* 1.07.2013
..Opinia
*dwiemuchy* 2.07.2013
>>Opinia

Pan *Robert* tel. 12 373 62 75
robi solidne ogrodzenia z siatki
*artg* 8.01.10 +
>>Opinia

Micha *Budzik* tel. 505 305 475
ekipa od ogrodzenia 
*Edyta M* 2.09.2013 
>.Opinia

   tel. 880 027 005.
Wykonawca konstrukcji stalowych i drewnianych (tarasy, ogrodzenia, balustrady, bramy, podjazdy dla wózków itp
*Agduś*  28.04.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Krzysztof*. Tel. 660 031 477.
Slusarz
*Małgoś2* 3.07.10 +
>>Opinia
*Sylwia73* 2.10.10 +
>>Opinia

Mogę polecić *RASTOR* ,Wilków 86 ,Kocmyrzów
Od początku do końca świetny kontakt 
*rrobert 1975* 9.11.10 +
>>Opinia
*Wujor* 9.11.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Janusz* , z Prus, tel. 502 568 365
Potrafi robić na budowie chyba wszystko poza instalacjami*
faffa2* 2.02.11 +
>>Opinia

Stanisław *Sadłoń* -ogrodzenia klinkierowe.
Jest to dwuosobowa ekipa panów z Okocimia. Działają w rejonie: Tarnów - Bochnia
*grzegorz_si* 30.07.11+
>>Opinia

Bramy kute -*Bramstal*. 
*redpradnik* 26.09.11+
>>Opinia
>>Opinia negatywna

*Bud-tadex*,tel. 669-340-549 
kostkę brukową oraz kładła kamień
*MAREK&KASIA* 4.11.11 +
>>Opina

*nierdzewka*

firma *INOXONI*..tel.609610506
*agrafka8* 25.06.12
>>opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
22

*Biała lista Zbiga - elewacja*

Pan Stanisław *Wiśniewsk*i  660 - 972 - 144 
 -  Ocieplenie domu , tynk zewnetrzny , podbitka , gladzie 
*Edyta M* 18.03.12
>>Opinia
*Yerenia*  27.07.2013
>>Opinia
*Olga_321* 20.08.2013
>>Opinia
*redpradnik* 13.10.2013
>>Opinia

*TUES* frma Grzegorza tel. 607 557 756 
Ocieplenie domu 
*gsnhurt24* 2.08.2012
     >>Opinia

Grzegorz *Szewczyk* - firma *DAM-BUD
* tynki cementowo-wapienne,gładzie na parterze,  glify koło drewnianych okien, docieplenie poddasza i ... elewację
*fido2001* 28.04.11
>>Opinia
Pegas 1.01.12
>>Opinia

chłopaki są z północy Krakowa
*kozien* 18.11.11
>>Opinia

Mogę polecić ekipę która wykonuje u mnie, a właściwie kończy w tym tygodniu docieplenie i robi to idealnie.
*fido2001 * 6.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan J*anek* tel 508 090 226 
ekipe polecam
*Konieczki* 8.06.2011 +
>>Opinia
*dwiemuchy* 2.08.12
>>Opinia

*RAF-BUD* -tel. 501-750-109
elewacja, tynki,flizy - 
*gegus37*   27.07.10 +
>>Opinia


Firma* Logis-BUD* Marcin* Popardowski* tel. 604 781 334
młoda ekipa, ale dokładna i pracowita.*
C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia
Montażem podbitki zajęła się wielokrotnie tu polecana
*Pegas* 22.10.2012 +
>>Opinia
*jaktokto* 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

 ... tel. 604 781 334                         
tynkowanie i podbitke
*Renata.W* 24.05.12
>>Opinia
*
 Pan Zbigniew* tel. 501 087 342.
 od tynków zewnętrznych
*szinbet* 24.01.12
>>Opinia

Firma *Kowalbud* tel.510-804-034 
ocieplenie poddasza i ocieplenie budynku- bardzo dokładni, rzetelni i naprawdę ok cenowo 
*jagolak* 2.06.09 +
>>Opinia

*Cieply dom* Wojciech *Ruśniak* ,Zelczyna
tynki gipsowe, elewcja 
*aguleczka* 25.04.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Tues*, której szefuje Pan Grzegorz *Janusz* tel. 607-557-756.
- ocieplenie, elewacja i podbitka, 
*jankos* 3.01.09 +
>>Opinia
--Polecam i potwierdzam wczesniejsze polecenie
*knapciu* 24.09.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Andrzej* tel. 781 790 291
ocieplenia ale również inne prace ogólnobudowlane. 
*garbus2* 9.10.08 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Paweł* D. tel. 510-471-548 z Krakowa
docieplenia zewnetrzne(elewacji) szybko, sprawnie,profesionalnie i tanio 
*bartek_walas* 8.10.08 +
>>Opinia
-- Ja również polecam
*bietka9* 19.10.08 +
>>Opinia

Kontakt: p.* Mitoń* 503 047 050 
ekipa od ociepleń i wykończenia elewacji, robią również podbicia dachowe.
*Zotka* 27.04.08 +
>>Opinia

Andrzej *Moskała* tel 606-154-815 
Ocieplenie
*polski00012* 26.06.09 +
>>Opinia

ocieplenia p. Mariusza z firmy *4B*
*bm_mi* 29.05.2011 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Stanisław* ( numer tel. podam na priv.)
 ekipa solidna , terminowa
*Edyta M* 3.11.11 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 


*Biała lista Zbiga - ogrody, przeprowadzki*


*Ogrody*

*projekt ogrodu*

Pan Karol Dyszkiewicz i jego firmę *Dendronica*: www.dendronica.pl 
Ostateczny projekt jest świetny i dokładnie taki jaki sobie wymarzyliśmy. 
*Olga_321* 10.09.2012 +
>>Opinia

P. Katarzyna *Wysocka*, www.piekne-ogrody.pl
nasza forumowa *Mymyk_KSK* ,
*malgos2*  8.04.10  +
>> Opinia
*azalka* 8.06.10 ++
>>Opinia
*grzegorz_si* 22.03.11+
>>Opinia

 p. Katarzyna *Wysocka* z *ES-KA* *Projekt*, tel.604 333 154
  Robi projekty ogrodów. Bardzo kompetentna, terminowa i uprzejma
*ulkap* 28.04.2011 +
>>Opinia

http://www.drwale.org/
Drwale, pielęgnacja i wycinka drzew - też alpinistycznie.
*qqlio*   9.04.10 +
>>Opinia



*Przeprowadzki*

http://www.przeprowadzki-stachurski.pl/
*malgos2* 11.01.2010 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne  opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*,  ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli  przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych  firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne  polecenia.  :wink: 

*Biała lista Zbiga - wentylacja*


Firma  *ASK* z Brzeźnicy *,   www.rekuperatory.krakow.pl*
Wentylacja mechaniczna
*ekokamil*   4.06.10 +
>>Opinia
*ulkap* 23.06.10 +
>>Opinia

Daniel z *Danwent* - tel - 603 244 353                         
zajmują się montażem wentylacji, pomp ciepła,
zrobić kominek z rozprowadzeniem po całym domku.
*bradykardia1* 27.12.2012 
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Ryzyko własne !!!*,  ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli  przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych  firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne  polecenia.  :wink: 

*Biała lista Zbiga - murarze*


 Pan *Marian* 504121564, ekipa murarzy z Tymbarka, 
Sumienni ,fachowi i baaardzo dokładni
*Kallula* 28.10.10 +
>>Opinia

P. Krzysztof* Romanek* tel.887 872 413
*słoneczko * 18.11.10
>>Opinia

"*Best Bud*" Paweł Stach, tel. 500 830 768.
ściany nośne, strop wylewany, ściany działowe parteru
*Pegas* 20.11.10 +
>>Opinia

*" A&D "* Firma Budowlana Dariusz Sliwa i Andrzej Witkowski 
Pan Andrzej Witkowski ,kom. 792 030 610 ,http://adconstruction.prv.pl/
prace związane z położeniem klinkieru i kamienia
*Edyta M* 21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne  opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*,  ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli  przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych  firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne  polecenia.  :wink: 
27

*Czarna lista Zbiga* 

Przestrzegamy przed Krystianem Kuzakiem firma* Led Star.*
wszystko czego się dotknął jest nierówne, krzywe, odpada, kruszy się, pęka. 
*Renata.W* 23.05.2013
>>Opinia

Firma Zbyszka *Sowy* z Ochmanowa
Doszło do wielu uchybień budowlanych 
*mb1808* 7.01.2013 
>>Opinia

Łukasz Stryszowski, firma *ŁukBud* , tel. 880388292                         
lub czegokolwiek co identyfikuje się numerem telefonu 
*witu102* 9.10.2012 -
>>Opinia
*bp86* 9.10.2012 -
>>Opinia

FLIZY:- Piotr* Abramski * tel. 511 536 867
*pidodi* 25.09.2012
>>Opinia

*GMBud* z Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej
W trakcie budowy okazało się że za kilka prac trzeba było zapłacić dodatkowo
*krzych oo* 31.08.2012
>>Opinia

Firma* Allbud* reklamuje się jako renomowany przedstawiciel producenta KRISPOL
z tą firmą nie chcemy mieć już nic do czynienia 
*Justa _krk * 17.04.2013
>>Opinia

www.tynkiwylewki.eu
użytkownik forum: wizard 1973
*renjul* 17.09.2012+
>>Opinia

*Szklarz* Andrzej ,Firma Remontowo-Usługowo-Budowlana"*AN-BUD"* 
Lipnik 300,32-412 Wiśniowa 
*dyzu007* 29.012.2012 
>>Opinia

firm  *Dream Floor* z Katowic,
zajmującą się sprzedażą i montażem paneli podłogowych. Kompletny brak profesjonalizmu 
*Aga.P* 13.06.2013 
>>Opinia

*Drew Juch*, Brzeźnica,
drewno kominkowe.
*bm_mi* 10.01.2013 
>>Opinia

WIESŁAW *MYSZOGLĄD* (Mszana Dolna)
 SSO i dramat, kominy tak krzywe,
*Robulencjo* 30.07.12
>>Opinia

Nie polecam firmy: "PIO-MEB" Piotr *Malada* 
wykonawca mebli kuchennych
*tom13* 8.04.2013
>>Opinia

*Niedojad* Marek - tynki, wylewki
Pan niepoważnie podchodzi do klienta 
*tkraszan* 19.10.2012
>>Opinia

PATRYK *OBYRTACZ, FOLSS* z Koniówki/Podczerwonego k. Czarnego Dunajca.
dom drewniany
*Krompik* 13.12.2012
>>Opinia

*P.H.U Rafał Pląder* działającą w okolicach Krakowa.
*inwestor2007* 30.03.2009
>>opinia
*ChcialamMiecParkiet  30.05.12
*>>Opinia

*Jacek Bernacki*,
 początek mieli przyzwoity, ale im dalej w las tym gorzej.
*C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

*RAF-TYNK* Rafał Irlik z Rybnej / Kaszowa.
*jiska* 13.08.12
>>Opinia

 Pan *Nikodemski* Robert : 
prace pozaczynane i nieskończone brud ,syf i ogólne niechlujstwo 
*Delphion1* 17.09.2012r
>>Opinia

  Pan *Kęsek* z Kornatki 
cieśla,dach
*stanley79* 16.03.12
>>Opinia

firmy *Art -blat* z Krakowa - Marcin Camppo.
Blaty wykonują z kawałków posklejanych różnej grubości płyt.
*Synthia* 29.11.11
>>Opinia

architekt Kamil *Stecuła*- Pracownia Architektoniczna STOODIO 
*Renata.W* 27.08.11-
>>Opinia

Piotr* Król* firma *Viggo,* Krzysztoforzyce
perypetie z kuchnia 
*kacha.crac* 28.06.2011 -
>>Opinia

Schody *Kowalik* - z okolic Opola, ale robi też w Krakowie
*Ka&Ma* 9.06.2011 +
 >>Opinia

*Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj*, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84
Firma nieuczciwa, kontakt z szefem fatalny.                         
*michałowice1 * 10.05.2011+
>>Opinia
>>*Opinia pozytywna*

*F.R.U.H. MIRGA* Mateusz z Krakowa 
zniszczyli materiał na ocieplenie wart 4000 
*angela82* 3.01.2010 -
>>Opinia

*Ostrzegam przed współpracą z tartakiem  JORDANEX:* *http://www.jordanex.region-rabka.pl/inde.htm** !*
*Sloneczko* 21.05.10 --
>>Opinia

*Pan Sławek i Robert*, którzy na szukajfachowca mają login *dachperfect*
*asterix38* 06.05.10 --
>>Opinia

*Askot* skład budowlany
 – dostarczali nam wełnę mineralną na ocieplenie domu – katastrofa
*C_u_b_e* 7.09.2012r +
>>Opinia

Firma *Gurbl Budownictwo* Państwa Lenartowiczów (Węgrzce Wielkie k.  Niepołomic)
pół roku na stan surowy otwarty to marzenie ściętej głowy.
*veges* 8.06.10 --
>>Opina
*face* 17.06.10 -
>>Opinia
*ravik3 * 30.06.10 -
>>Opinia

Bogusław *Gajewski* z Gorlic tel. 792 393 842.
Robił u mnie kilka miesięcy prace wykończeniowe
*wojtkas* 22.05.10 --
>>Opinia

*AGMAR* Agnieszka Doruch (flizy, zabudowa g-k, itd) z Krakowa. 
*qqlio* 19.01.10
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3957828.htm#3957828

Pan* Szczęsny,* tel: 603 XXX 442.
wylewki
*ekokami* 21.11.10 -
>>Opinia

*komineczek*.pl 
cały krzywy,piaskowce są krzywo docięte 
*MayaCe* 26.06.10 -
>>Opinia
*Treasurehunt* 21.11.10 -
>>Opinia

firma* FLEXBUD* z Chrzanowa
Mamy poprawek na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy
*max kraków* 11.12.2010 -
>>Opinia

 "*MAX-BUD*" Tomasz Harkabuz, Raba Wyżna Podsarnie 9, tel  18 277 18 31 , 662 869 090
masa błędów wykonawczych typu
*marcys20*  12.12.2010 -
>>Opinia

"*Toper-Bud*" Firma Budowlana Paweł Nieużytek, Toporzysko, tel. 607 527 068 
amatorszczyzna pełna gębą
*marcys20*  12.12.2010 -
>>Opinia

Firma* Artspaw* ul. Smoleńskiego 16 
.Bezczelny ,niesłowny,taki typ cwaniaka .
cannon 1.01 -
>>Opinia

Pan *Bogdan*, tel. 500 631 532,,  okolice Wieliczki,
fliziarz,
*krystyna M* 22.01.2011 -
>>Opinia

Paweł *Opoka** -* tel : 602 740 555 , 14/ 665 87 28,  Dębno woj. malopolskie
dekarz, http://www.dachy-opoka.yoyo.pl/
>>Opinia


tynki Roman *Kania* z okolic Gdowa
tynki wykonane dobrze, ale niestety, niesłowny
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia

*rattenbud* Michał Szczurek 517090602 [email protected]
*NullPointerException* 29.07.11+
>>Opinia

Marek *Dziedzic* z miejscowości Czchów: http://www.stolarnia.netsystem.net.pl/.
*grzegorz_si* 30.07.11 -
>>Opinia

drzwi - Firma *Multiform* - oddział w Krakowie
*jowitajb* 6.09.11+
>>Opinia

_Adamex Adam Kaczmarek
41-933  Bytom, ul. Skwer Osiedlowy 3_
*mc2000* 30.10.2012 -
>>Opinia

stolarz -Pan Jack* Obrok* z Zabierzowa 
*Mozarcik* 15.09.11-
>>Opinia

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 

*Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 



Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 

Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 

Bardzo proszę o *nowe firmy*, szczególnie te dobre, godne polecenia.  :wink: 
28

*LISTA " PRZEJŚCIOWA "*

Lista firm z pojedynczymi wpisami forumowiczów, możliwość autoreklamy,


*BIAŁA LISTA PRZEJŚCIOWA*

 Michał *Razowski*, tel: 502 572 367
 wykonywał generalny remont poddasza 
*sebastian.k* 5.01.2013
>>Opinia

firma* WISTRO* z Tokarni szefowie to Roman i Stanisław Borowy
 bardzo porzadna ekipa 
*czarodziejka* 30.11.11
>>Opinia

Firma Budowlano-Handlowa *Olbud* inż.Wiesław Olszyński
ul.Zielona 9 30-623 Kraków
Tel:605-297-145 lub 512-334-390
[email protected]
www.olbud.krakow.pl
*Grzesiek.M* 28.01.2013
>>Opinia

 Pan Michał i jego firmę do białej listy. Telefon do niego to 517090602 mail [email protected]
 Podłogi, gładzie, łazienka, instalacje... Ogólnie wszystko
*Qasjopeja* 28.08.2012
>>Opinia

ekipa Tadeusza *Harasa* 
*mc2000*  2.10.2012
>>Opinia

Firma *MG Interior Studio* prowadzone przez Michała Głuszaka
*architekt wnętrz
anag 14.01.2013 
*>>Opinia

kierownika budowy. pan* Henryk Baran* tel. 505 13 57 48  http://www.kierownikbudowy.prnet.pl
*zuziab* 30.11.11
>>Opinia

Pan Piotr *Stec                        * ,tel: 606 471 235
docieplanie domu
*tymczasowynick* 30.06.2011 +
>>Opinia

  Firma *KOW-MAX*, www.kow-max.pl
poleca swoje usługi: docieplenia budynków, tynki cementowo-wapienne , budowa domów od podstaw
*kowal22* 4.07.11 +
>>Opinia

 Pan *Wojtek* tel.507 552 313
 robią wszystko
*Walenty* 21.12.2010 +
>>Opinia
>>Opinia

allegrowicza *drzwi-drewno*
drzwi pierwsza klasa
*m.arek*  26.08.10 -
>>Opinia

*AM-BUD* z brzeska woj. małopolskie
do budowy domu jak i do wykończenia. tel do nich 693832284.
Anna_L 27.12.11
>>Opinia

Pan *Jacek* tel.502 233 615.
Polecam stolarz
*Majamaja*  16.07.10+
>>Opinia

fliziarz -Krzysztof* Kinal* tel.607 108 124, Kraków  
*gips 1973*  7.07.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Borowy*,firma *Contractors* z Makowa Podhalańskiego.
"Piękną" posadzkę betonową pokrytą żywicą
*dopioni*  27.06.10 --
>>Opinia

Firma *remtal*tel.691 263 325 z krakowa,
bardzo solidna i rzetelna zajmuje sie : 
instalacja instalacji elektrycznej 
flizowaniem 
malowaniem tapteowaniem 
*pawelts* 15.11.07 +
>>Opinia

Zbigniew* Ziobro* (!) : )Tel.: 0501 519 650 z okolic Rabki 
- wylewki mixokretem 
*tomo20* WITAJ, nim zapytasz, poszukaj odpowiedzi 16.05.06 +
>>Opinia

*"STAL-SPAW"* tel.: 505 085 542 ,Okolice Bochni Brzeska 
Ogrodzenia, balustrady, konstrukcje stalowe, 
*nightwolf126* 12.09.06 +
>>Opinia

Pan *Tomasz* - http://flizomaniak.prv.pl
*Dominika Zaporowska* 10.02.10 +
>>Opinia

Firma *REBUILLDING HOUSE* .tel. do szefa 609789082
Zajmują się kompleksowym wykańczaniem domów . spodobało mi się u nich to ,że nie musiałem się o nic martwic - materiał itd. 
*franek fr* 7.03.10 +
>Opinia

Pan* Michał* tel. 502 572 367
prace związane z kompletną adaptacja mojego podasza. 
*adam68* 1.05.10 +
>>Opinia

Pan Piotr *Styrna* (www.gamel.org.pl),
Budowali mój dom od podstaw aż pod klucz
*acia* 22.05.10 +
>>Opinia

Ekipa pana Roberta* Okasa* z Wieliczki 
Budowa stanu surowego
*ekokamil*  4.06.10 +
>>Opinia

*p.Rysiek* tel. 600 115 075
od wszelkich prac wykończeniowych polecam 
*mirka23* 26.11.10 +
>>Opinia

*geolog*: http://geolog.dl.pl/
u mnie się sprawdził                         
*geopartner* 2.02.11 +
>>Opinia






*CZARNA LISTA PRZEJŚCIOWA*



*GMBud* z Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej 
nie polecam - przede wszystkim jej szefa
*krzych_oo* 31.08.2011 -
>>Opinia

stolarz z Krakowa Robert Foryś *STOLSCHÓD*
Pinus 2.1.12
>>Opinia

firmą *ALTERM* z Krakowa (siedziba Niepołomice)
 "fachowiec" od kominków
*anjam* 28.11.11
>>Opinia
>>Opinia pozytywna

Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych *Stanisław Sokołowski* - Kraków
*kriska1981*  18.11.11
>>Opinia

Firma *raf-tynk (*Kaszów-Rybna)
facet nie ma kompletnie pojęcia o tynkach
*upiór* 16.03.2013
>>Opinia

 Firma *AVITECH* z Krakowa,
firma instalowała u mnie oczyszczalnię ścieków
*anetik* 18.11.11
>>Opinia

 Firma http://pacos-clean.pl/ Pan podjął się wyczyszczenia kanapy z pewnej plamy,
*aksamitka*11.11.11 -
>>Opinia

Paweł *Zegan* z Limanowej 
jest dobry w tym, co robi, ale zwleka z wykonaniem 
*fourmi* 27.05.20011 +
>>Opinia

Firma *Max-Rem* Robert Cyrek
nic nie zostało tak zrobione jak się umawialiśmy
*m.arek*  26.08.10 -
>>Opinia

Firma  FHU Marian *Gawęda*.z Czernichowa.
Usługi wod-kan
langerob25 30.07.10 -
>>Opinia

Firma "*DARBUD*" S.C. Dariusz Fijak, Dobra k.Limanowej
Budował u mnie niestety stan surowy,
*olgierdn*  28.07.10 -
>>Opinia

 Józef *Korpala* w okolicach Krakowa.
wykonywanie tynków maszynowych
*Wiel***m*   14.07.10 --
>>Opinia


*Mera schody (www.mera.pl  )*
*panfotograf* 13.07.10 -
>>{url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?52866-Małopolska-biała-i-czarna-lista-wykonawców.&p=4203643&viewfull=1#post4203643]Opinia[/url]

Firma *PPHU Sago* z Nowej Wsi  ok. Oświęcimia.
 Schody niestety nie są skończone
*kropek730* 18.06.10 --
>>Opinia

Pan *Nowak* Ściejowice koło Krakowa
 Robił u mnie obróbkę blacharską kominów.
*koliber75* 17.06.10 --
>>Opinia

*Firma  Helmut* z Zimnodołu kolo Olkusza
 robili pokrycie dachu blacha 
*aga42* 13.06.10 --
>>Opinia

P. Marek *Chlipała* - roboty ogólnobudowlane.
Dużo usterek przy dachu
*ulkap* 11.12.09 -
>>Opinia
Firma Ar*t Komplex.* 
Wykańczali u nas poddasze.
*Francuziki* 10.11.09 -
>>Opinia

Firma *Amplus* - Kraków
Robili mi stan surowy otwarty
*koliber75* 21.11.09 -
>>Opinia

Hydraulik - BOGUMIŁ *STASIK* - firma rodzinna ojciec i syn.
Działa w Krakowie i okolicach
*andrzejl* 3.07.06 -
>>Opinia

*Bau-Art. Sp. z o.o.* Biała 238, woj. podkarpackie 
tel/ 017-229 37 56, 0888 834 254 Marek Smolik 
Balustrady i elementy z nierdzewki . Omijajcie z daleka. 
*Piotrek1* 4.08.06 -
>>Opinia

Stanisław *Zięba* z Myślenic
firma która niby wykonuje stan surowy 
*ramzes wielki* 26.12.09 --
>>Opinia

Firma " *AUDIO VIDEO ELEKTRONIKA*"z ul.Czarnogórskiej 14
*cannon* 28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

Firma *SPARTHERM* z ul.Balickiej 
*cannon* 28.12.09 +
>>Opinia

*Studio Vento* - dostosowanie zakupionego projektu architektonicznego do wymagań planu zagospodarowania terenu. Plusy: ciekawe pomysły i propozycje, praktyczne - od tej strony nie mamy nic do zarzucenia. Minusy: solidność - w zasadzie jej brak.
*Mozarcik* 14.03.10 +
>>Opinia

fliziarz 791469308 lub 796146537 lub 792913091
wyciął taki numer że odradzam !!!
*jfilemonowicz* 29.09.10 -
>>Opinia

firma parkieciarska "*Jesion*" , Kraków al. 29 Listopada 103 A, 
[email protected] 30.09.10 -
>>Opinia

Ekipa gorali z szefem Grzegorzem *Marchlowskim* ( Stróża bodajże  nr tel 503 111 956 ) 
Od roku zgłaszam usterki.
*rzufik1* 26.11.10 -
>>Opinia

*Rap-Trak" Firma Produkcyjno-Usługowo-Handlowa Wiesław Rapacz z Tęczyna.*,
* jan-ryba* 27.11.10 -
>>Opinia

Kazimierz *Meres*,Krzysztof *Wcisło*,Grzegorz *Karaś,*z miejscowosci Kopanka gm. Skawina
Wszyscy wymienieni ludzie sa bardzo nieslowni
vinsane 7.12.2010 -
>>Opinia

 Andrzej *Orłowski* z Rakowickiej
wod-kan
spyra3009 10.12.2010 -
>>Opinia

 Firma tynkarska "*Pro House*" Marcina *Hruściaka* z  Fanisławic koło Kielc.
*malina22* 14.01.2011 -
>>Opinia

firma "*Kamysz"* tynki, wylewki.
*tejotka*31.07.11-
>>Opinia

Ostrzegam przed firmą *KOS-BUD*
*balbina1234* 7.10.11-
>>Opinia

*Fabryka Wnętrz* - Agnieszka Chemielewska (Bochnia)
*Parkers* - Mateusz Wnęk (Bochnia).
*grzegorz_si* 16.10.11-
>>Opinia

*Krzysztof Niedziela* - Małopolska,
*Błaszczyk* z Lędzin
uwaga na partaczy !!  tynki
*jerzy podbeskidzie* 21.11.2012
>>Opinia

zabudowa kuchni. Pan Krzysztof *Prelich* 
*malgorf* 18.10.11
>>Opinia

 firma *Adamex* pana Adama* Kucia*,
Uwaga amator brukarz 
*oszukana 1021* 20.12.2012
>>Opinia

----------


## malgos2

Jejku, a co to? 

Ja chcialabym wpisac na absolutnie BIALA LISTE nasza forumowa *Mymyk_KSK* - projektantke ogrodow i przemila osobe. Plany mojego balkonu beda w dzienniku (jak dziennik sie znajdzie na swoim miejscu). Pelen profesjonalizm, pasja i zaangazowanie.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Miałem za długie wpisy. 
Rozbijam i przenoszę.

----------


## qqlio

BIALA LISTA Polecam
http://www.drwale.org/
Drwale, pielegnacja i wycinka drzew - tez alpinistycznie.
U mnie montowali odciagi do blisko domu rosnacego debu - slowni, konkretni, komunikatywni. Odpisuja na maile  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## inwent

Witam

Zamierzam kupić działkę w Mikowie k.Krakowa, ale przed podjęciem decyzji chciałbym zrobić badanie geologiczne. Polecacie jakiegoś  geologa? Działka ma 10a niewielki spadek - na oko ok 5 stopni. Ile należy zrobić odwiertów? Na działce nie planuję POŚ tylko szambo - w planach na 2012 kanalizacja. 

pozdr
tomek k

----------


## Pan&PaniSmith

dzień Dobry

po konsulatacjach z mężem chcielibyśmy polecić firmę która buduje nam dom.. Jest to firma ogólnobudowlana, budują domy od zera i wykańczają je. Na ten moment jesteśmy po pierwszym eapie robót, jak pracują widać w moim dzienniku i muszę przyznać, ze są tańsi od firm prosto z Krakowa. Ich plusy: wszyscy na budowie są trzeźwi. Pracują bardzo szybko, pilnują pracy. Są na budowie od rana do nocy i w soboty też. Wiem, ze jest możliwość oglądnięcia postawionych przez nich domów. W jednym z nich mieszka moja koleżanka. Dom stoi od 3 lat i jest w idealnym stanie.

właściciel firmy: 
jan Orzeł
tel. 607 311 572

----------


## kakusek

Dodaje kolejna pozytywna opinie zadowolonego inwestora dla firmy AQUA z Myslenic.Bardzo dobry kontakt z samym p.Jackiem ktory potrafi rowniez doradzic a nie tylko wykonac zlecenie.

----------


## Wujor

W tych strasznych dniach, skończono mi tynkowac. Tynki maszynowe cem.-wap. oraz gipsowe z worów.  Wyszło super.
Tynkowała ekipa Tynk-tech z Krzeszowic . Choć ekipa miała z 60km dojazdu , to zero marudzenia że daleko, zawsze byli na czas i robili tak aby wykonać swoje założenia. Skończyli pracę w wyznaczonym terminie a posprzątali po sobie lepiej niż było zanim weszli do domu  :smile: 
 Z czystym sumieniem Biała Lista. Telefon na priv.

----------


## jaktokto

> *KOMINEK GRZEWCZY*  Biała lista.
> 
> Z kaflami lub bez.
> pan. Jacek  Białko tel.604731880.
> Kilka dni temu u mnie skończył i jestem bardzo zadowolony.
> Profesjonalnie i szybko. Z pełnym doradztwem.


Witam,
powoli kończę budowę, systemem gospodarczym, a więc miałem kilkanaście ekip lub wykonawców do różnych prac. Ten Pan był najgorszy ze wszystkich dlatego przestrzegam. 
Kominek miał być tradycyjny, na podstawie zdjęcia przekazanego temu Panu. Wkrótce otrzymaliśmy wycenę. Podaje rzedy wielkosci bo nie mam dostepu do dokladnych wycen. Wycena opiewala zatem na 6000-6500zl. Zgodzilismy sie (kierujac sie cena oraz dobra opinia z forum). Kominek powstawal. Zostal zamontowany wklad. A wtem - "oj niestety nie liczylem plyt na tynk, belki drewnianej specjalnej, myslalem ze wystarczy jakis kawal drewna od stolarza" - w wycenie pozycja bodajze 50zl) - i bum, do doplaty okolo 1000zl. My, hmm, no ale byla wycena, no ale dobrze, zaplacimy zeby kominek byl porzadny. Nastepnie - aha, ale robocizna za DOCIECIE BELKI DREWNIANEJ i doklejenie kilku plyt 500zl. No to juz naciaganie ale co zrobic - zaplacilem. I zostalo juz tylko obklejenie cegla zgodnie ze zdjeciem. I kolejna kwota - zamiast 300zl za doklejenie zgodnie z wycena kwota 800zl - bo "przemyslalem to i to mi dlugo zajmie". Wtedy nie wytrzymalem, postraszylem pewna instytucja, Pan po wielu telefonach w koncu przyjechal i wykleil. Rozstalismy sie w gniewie ale kominek mial to zrekompensowac. Prawie 2tygodnie kominek wysychal aby wszystko bylo tak jak trzeba, popalilem kilka dni ostrych mrozow (akurat konczyla sie zima) - w wyniku absolutnego braku dylatacji pod belka (pomiedzy zaprawa i ceglami a belka) i nad belka (pomiedzy tynkiem a belka) popekala w kilkunastu miejscach belka za 600zl i wyglada jak do wyrzucenia, a pekniecia pod belka w zaprawie maja prawie 0,5cm szerokosci na calej dlugosci belki. Kominiarz przy odbiorze stwierdzil ze kominek nadaje sie do poprawy, przede wszystkim dlatego bo nie ma zadnej wyczystki. Teraz zastanawiam sie czy mozna przebic komin systemowy od drugiej strony od lazienki i tam zamontowac wyczystke oraz czy uda nam sie poprawic jego papranine i co jeszcze wyskoczy nastepnej zimy...
Przez caly czas musialem znosic nieterminowosc, malkontenctwo i slamazarnosc tego Pana - ogolnie zatem przestrzegam. A kominek to zadna filozofia, zwykla bryla z szamotki pokryta tynkiem jak wiejskie kominki poobklejana gdzieniegdzie cegla ktora sam w tym celu kupilem i nie byla bynajmniej ujeta w cenach powyzej. Wklad od Pana z tego forum ze Slaska, kosztowal ponizej albo okolo 2000zl. Jest w porzadku. Obudowa - po lacznie miesiacu palenia wyglada jak przeniesiona ze STAREJ wiejskiej chaty. Cholera, prawie o to nam chodzilo  :wink:  Prawie...

----------


## Mario2909

Witam! 
Czy ktoś z Was zna jakąś firmę która zajmuje się odwodnieniami a dokładnie drenażami jeżeli tak to prosiłbym o namiary.

----------


## maakaari

Witam, właśnie skończyłam studiowanie 25 stron tego wątku. Szukam fachowca od wykończeniówki (podwieszane sufity, panele, drzwi, flizy itd). Czy ktoś miał może do czynienia z firmami Gunia Bud, Dom-Lux bądź z panem Przemysława Matlem? Z góry dzięki!

----------


## Doris74

Szukam fachowca do remontu tarasu (płd część Krakowa). Trzeba usunac stare płytki i położyc gres. Taras ma ok 15 m2. Czy możecie polecić kogoś? Niekoniecznie musi być najtańszy, ale żeby znał się na tym, co robi i żeby płytki nie odpadły po roku.

----------


## ulkap

> Do Białej listy dodaję firmę P Józefa Chlebdy wykonującą kompleksowo wszelkie instalacje: woda (także przyłącza), kanalizacja, gaz CO w różnych technologiach.
> Właśnie skończył roboty w moim nowym domku i tak jak i z pracy 4 lata temu w moim pierwszym domu jestem bardzo zadowolony. Jest nie tylko szefem ale i pracownikiem. Jak trzeba to doradzi najlepsze rozwiązania a i ceny na materiały ma b.dobre. Jednym słowem ze wszech miar godny polecenia.
> 
> Józef Chlebda tel. 602 779 337
> 
> Pozdrowienia.


Witam, podpisuję się wszystkimi czterema łapkami pod pozytywem dla p. Józka. Skończył u nas pierwszy etap, tj. instalację wod-kan. Terminowy, fachowy. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Nie wybrzydzał jak zmienialiśmy lokalizację rurek od kaloryferów tylko szybciutko przerabiał (oczywiście bez dodatkowego wynagrodzenia). Duży pozytyw.

----------


## ulkap

> Ja mam trochę inne doświadczenia. Tzn. papierkowa robota zrobiona dobrze, szybko i bezproblemowo ale geodeta chyba miał zły dzień jak był u nas bo ... źle nam wytyczył dom na działce (tzn. okazało się, że był bliżej do granicy niż przepisowe 4 m). Nie wierzyliśmy własnym oczom.


Potrzebowaliśmy pilnie geodetę i tym razem - po naszych doświadczeniach - szukaliśmy innego ale nikt nie mógł przyjechać od razu więc, chcąc nie chcąc, zadzwoniliśmy do p. Stachury. Przyjechał za trzy dni (w porównaniu z terminami proponowanymi przez innych geodetów to ekspresowo), pomierzył co trzeba było, stawka była niezła. Więc trochę się zrehabilitował po swojej "wpadce". Nie wiem, może zły dzień wtedy miał...

----------


## ulkap

> Biała lista: 
> 
> Czarna lista:
> 
> p. Marek (z okolic Limanowej) - roboty ogólnobudowlane. Nam robił stan surowy od fundamentów po dach. Byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni, bo wszystko było OK, terminowo, fachowo, nie było problemów z wprowadzaniem zmian do projektu ad hoc czy z dopominaniem się o zapłatę przed realizacją danego etapu. Niestety przy okazji wyszło, że jest dużo usterek przy dachu (zwł. folia paroprzepuszczalna), ściągnęliśmy ekspertów i okazało się, że dach trzeba zrywać. Tymczasem p. Marek nabrał wody w usta i nie odbiera naszych telefonów...


Na szczęście historia skończyła się dobrze. Wzięliśmy inną ekipę, specjalizującą się w robieniu dachów, a z p. Markiem dogadaliśmy się i oddał nam kasę za naprawę. Tak więc mimo iż popsuł nam dach, to zachował się honorowo i wszystko - na szczęście - skończyło się ugodowo.

Przy okazji polecam ekipę, która dach poprawiała. P. Marian Pałka 606 374 259. Niedrogo ale solidnie, fachowa ekipa. W odróżnieniu od poprzedniej jeżdżą na szkolenia więc znają się na nowych produktach wprowadzanych na rynek (co jak się okazuje jest bardzo ważne). Jak później się okazało, że w jednym miejscu coś przecieka to przyjechali do razu na następny dzień rano i poprawili bez marudzenia i skutecznie.

----------


## ulkap

> Witam,
> powoli kończę budowę, systemem gospodarczym, a więc miałem kilkanaście ekip lub wykonawców do różnych prac. Ten Pan był najgorszy ze wszystkich dlatego przestrzegam. 
> Kominek miał być tradycyjny, na podstawie zdjęcia przekazanego temu Panu. Wkrótce otrzymaliśmy wycenę. Podaje rzedy wielkosci bo nie mam dostepu do dokladnych wycen. Wycena opiewala zatem na 6000-6500zl. Zgodzilismy sie (kierujac sie cena oraz dobra opinia z forum). Kominek powstawal. Zostal zamontowany wklad. A wtem - "oj niestety nie liczylem plyt na tynk, belki drewnianej specjalnej, myslalem ze wystarczy jakis kawal drewna od stolarza" - w wycenie pozycja bodajze 50zl) - i bum, do doplaty okolo 1000zl. My, hmm, no ale byla wycena, no ale dobrze, zaplacimy zeby kominek byl porzadny. Nastepnie - aha, ale robocizna za DOCIECIE BELKI DREWNIANEJ i doklejenie kilku plyt 500zl. No to juz naciaganie ale co zrobic - zaplacilem. I zostalo juz tylko obklejenie cegla zgodnie ze zdjeciem. I kolejna kwota - zamiast 300zl za doklejenie zgodnie z wycena kwota 800zl - bo "przemyslalem to i to mi dlugo zajmie". Wtedy nie wytrzymalem, postraszylem pewna instytucja, Pan po wielu telefonach w koncu przyjechal i wykleil. Rozstalismy sie w gniewie ale kominek mial to zrekompensowac. Prawie 2tygodnie kominek wysychal aby wszystko bylo tak jak trzeba, popalilem kilka dni ostrych mrozow (akurat konczyla sie zima) - w wyniku absolutnego braku dylatacji pod belka (pomiedzy zaprawa i ceglami a belka) i nad belka (pomiedzy tynkiem a belka) popekala w kilkunastu miejscach belka za 600zl i wyglada jak do wyrzucenia, a pekniecia pod belka w zaprawie maja prawie 0,5cm szerokosci na calej dlugosci belki. Kominiarz przy odbiorze stwierdzil ze kominek nadaje sie do poprawy, przede wszystkim dlatego bo nie ma zadnej wyczystki. Teraz zastanawiam sie czy mozna przebic komin systemowy od drugiej strony od lazienki i tam zamontowac wyczystke oraz czy uda nam sie poprawic jego papranine i co jeszcze wyskoczy nastepnej zimy...
> Przez caly czas musialem znosic nieterminowosc, malkontenctwo i slamazarnosc tego Pana - ogolnie zatem przestrzegam. A kominek to zadna filozofia, zwykla bryla z szamotki pokryta tynkiem jak wiejskie kominki poobklejana gdzieniegdzie cegla ktora sam w tym celu kupilem i nie byla bynajmniej ujeta w cenach powyzej. Wklad od Pana z tego forum ze Slaska, kosztowal ponizej albo okolo 2000zl. Jest w porzadku. Obudowa - po lacznie miesiacu palenia wyglada jak przeniesiona ze STAREJ wiejskiej chaty. Cholera, prawie o to nam chodzilo  Prawie...


Jaktokto, jak czytałam Twojego posta to mi się włosy na głowie zjeżyły! My już jesteśmy dogadani z p. Jackiem, namiary wzięliśmy właśnie z Forum. Facet wydaje się bardzo profesjonalny, a tu czytam, że taka wpadka! No nie, co teraz robić? Z tego co piszesz, to popełnił fundamentalne błędy, jak laik. Teraz już sama nie wiem...

----------


## Wujor

> Jaktokto, jak czytałam Twojego posta to mi się włosy na głowie zjeżyły! My już jesteśmy dogadani z p. Jackiem, namiary wzięliśmy właśnie z Forum. Facet wydaje się bardzo profesjonalny, a tu czytam, że taka wpadka! No nie, co teraz robić? Z tego co piszesz, to popełnił fundamentalne błędy, jak laik. Teraz już sama nie wiem...


U mnie również ten Pan był na wstępnej pogadance...Może ktoś się jeszcze wypowie na temat fachowości tego Pana, wszak kominek to spory wydatek....

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam! 
> Czy ktoś z Was zna jakąś firmę która zajmuje się odwodnieniami a dokładnie drenażami jeżeli tak to prosiłbym o namiary.


Witam 
Rowniez szukam kogos do drenazu !!!!! Prosze o namiary 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## passat33

Proszę Was o pomoc - poszukuję dobrego i taniego fachowca brukarza do położenia grantu. Moze macie jakiegoś który u Was brukował?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Proszę Was o pomoc - poszukuję dobrego i taniego fachowca brukarza do położenia grantu. Moze macie jakiegoś który u Was brukował?


Podawałam już kilka razy: pan Rysiek *503 950 092* i powołaj się na Olę, i nasze forum (bo może nie mieć czasu)  :smile:   :wink:

----------


## malgos2

A ja chcialabym przestrzec wszystkich przed firma montujaca telewizje "n" - *SEVANI* z Kazimierza Wielkiego. Chodza po domach i wciskaja ludziom, szczegolnie starszym kit, ze ich kablowka przestanie dzialac po przejsciu na system cyfrowy, zdzieraja z nich 490 zl i podsuwaja do podpisania umowe z pieczatka i podpisem tak zrobiona, zeby wygladala jak podpisana w ich siedzibie!!! Wszystko po to, zeby nie mozna bylo odstapic od umowy zawartej na odleglosc. Masakra. Ide z tym do prokuratury.

----------


## Edyta M

> A ja chcialabym przestrzec wszystkich przed firma montujaca telewizje "n" - *SEVANI* z Kazimierza Wielkiego. Chodza po domach i wciskaja ludziom, szczegolnie starszym kit, ze ich kablowka przestanie dzialac po przejsciu na system cyfrowy, zdzieraja z nich 490 zl i podsuwaja do podpisania umowe z pieczatka i podpisem tak zrobiona, zeby wygladala jak podpisana w ich siedzibie!!! Wszystko po to, zeby nie mozna bylo odstapic od umowy zawartej na odleglosc. Masakra. Ide z tym do prokuratury.


Pamietam jak kiedys mojej Babci jakis domokrazca wcisnal "super komplecik" (posciel + mikserek na korbke ) biedula zaplacila polowe swojej emerytury za ten badziew !!! A zeby takich NACIAGACZY - ZLODZIEJI spotkalo co najgorsze .

----------


## jaktokto

> Jaktokto, jak czytałam Twojego posta to mi się włosy na głowie zjeżyły! My już jesteśmy dogadani z p. Jackiem, namiary wzięliśmy właśnie z Forum. Facet wydaje się bardzo profesjonalny, a tu czytam, że taka wpadka! No nie, co teraz robić? Z tego co piszesz, to popełnił fundamentalne błędy, jak laik. Teraz już sama nie wiem...


Witam
no musisz sie zastanowic. Na nas tez zrobil na poczatku takie wrazenie. 
Ale faktem jest ze pokazywal jakies zdjecia - i na nich byly raczej nowoczesne kominki - moze w nich akurat jest dobry. Laczen murowanych z drewnem robic na pewno nie umie. 
Ja bym sie przede wszystkim na Pani miejscu, jesli sie Pani na niego zdecyduje, zastanowil nad umowa z kwota ostateczna za wszystko i z dolaczonym zdjeciem czy projektem - zeby nie bylo niespodzianek cenowych i wygladowych jak u mnie. Projekt, ktory ten Pan przygotowuje to kilkanascie kresek olowkiem na papierze milimetrowym - wiec tak naprawde nie bedziecie wiedziec co powstanie, dopoki nie powstanie, dlatego najlepiej jakies zdjecie wymarzonego kominka, ze ma byc "taki jak to"  :wink:  zalaczyc. I dowiedziec sie i drazyc, i dopytywac z jakiego materialu proponuje aby dana czesc kominka powstala. W naszym przypadku na kazde pytanie jak to zrobic aby kominek byl wierny zdjeciu zawsze slyszelismy "yyyy, nie wiem, a z czego by to Panstwo chcieli?". Wlasnie tak jakby byl laikiem. 
Pozdrawiam
jaktokto

----------


## ulkap

> Do *białej listy* dopisuję ekipę *tynkarską* pana *Żmudy* , polecaną już kilkakrotnie na forum.


P. Żmuda właśnie robi u nas tynki (drugi tydzień). Nie chcę chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca ale jak na razie wrażenia super pozytywne. Terminowo, sprawnie, równiutko, profesjonalnie, nie upominają się o zaliczki, sprzątają po sobie, itp. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Oby tak dalej  :Smile: .

----------


## langerob25

> P. Żmuda właśnie robi u nas tynki (drugi tydzień). Nie chcę chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca ale jak na razie wrażenia super pozytywne. Terminowo, sprawnie, równiutko, profesjonalnie, nie upominają się o zaliczki, sprzątają po sobie, itp. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Oby tak dalej .


Cieszę się,że tak piszesz.Bo ja też zamówiłem pana Żmudę na wrzesień. :smile:

----------


## pam

> Cieszę się,że tak piszesz.Bo ja też zamówiłem pana Żmudę na wrzesień.


U mnie ich tynki właśnie pokryłem farbą. Wygląda ekstra.

----------


## Agduś

Biała lista:  :smile: 
Mogę polecić wykonawcę konstrukcji stalowych i drewnianych (tarasy, ogrodzenia, balustrady, bramy, podjazdy dla wózków itp.). Robią też ponoć ocieplenia, ponoć dobrze, ale tego nie widziałam. Natomiast stalową konstrukcję pod taras zrobili porządnie, dokładnie i w terminie. Tel. do szefa firmy (za jego zgodą): 880 027 005.
(Pytania na prive jakby co, bo tu nie bywam często.)

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Na białą listę dodaję firmę Kowalbud. U nas robili  poddasze. Wszystko poszło  sprawnie, szybko, dokładnie. Na koniec posprzątali po sobie. 

Niestety na czarną listę jesteśmy zmuszeni wpisać pana Piotra Ważydrąga. Ekipa z polecenia. Umawialiśmy się z nimi w styczniu telefonicznie na marzec. Rozmowa i oglądnięcie poddasza miało nastąpić w czwartek i od poniedziałku panowie mieli rozpocząć pracę. Niestety do tego nie doszło. Gdy panowie byli już w drodze na budowę w czwartek popołudniu dostaliśmy telefon, że za taką stawkę,na jaką się umawialiśmy oni nie są w stanie pracować i podnieśli kwotę o bagatela 1500 zł, tłumacząc się długim dojazdem, staniem w korkach w Krakowie i ceną za paliwo. No cóż inne ekipy mogły dojechać 80 km, jak tynkarze i wylewkarze. A mówiliśmy o tym w styczniu. Ekipie więc grzecznie podziękowaliśmy i znaleźliśmy inną także z białej listy.

----------


## karola75

Witam wszystkich,

Pomóżcie, potrzebuję solidnego kogoś do pomalowania dachu z blachy ocynkowanej.

----------


## steniu

karola75- PW

----------


## Markoebelo

Poszukuje kogoś kto wykonuje ładne szafy wnękowe.

----------


## awgk

> ... No to ja zaczynam polecać 
> 
> *Biała LISTA*
> Hydraulik Pan Jacek - Aqua 603 630 261 - poprawił wszystko co było spiepszone przez poprzednia ekipe - i zrobil ogrzewanie podlogowe z grzejnikami itp 
> 
> Wylewki - Pan Marek - 501 651 600  - zmieniam zdanie wylewka krzywa w jednym rogu w salonie ://///// Przez 3 dni mi robili wylewke 200 m2 Panowie przyjezdzali rano o 7 a zaczynali prace o 12 ... bo mieli " ciezki" poprzedni dzien


właśnie odebraliśmy wylewki, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Ekipa była od Pana Marka (szeroko tu opisywanego), jedyne co trzeba Pana Marka pilnować z terminem, bo lubi zapomnieć, że się umówił albo, że miał zadzwonić, ale jeśli chodzi o wylewki nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Nasze 100 m Panowie zrobili w jeden dzień, ładnie za sobą sprzątają, co prawda dużo palą, ale która ekipa nie pali :smile:  Naprawdę polecam.

----------


## adam68

Biała Lista !!!

 Witam. 
Firma pana michała właśnie skończyła u mnie prace związane z kompletną  adaptacja mojego podasza. Począwszy od regipsów przez istalacje wod-kan ,filizy gładzie,malowanie  i różne regipsowe ozdoby. Zrobili to szybko fachowo i dokładnie, jestem zadowolony z przebiegu pracy jak i efektu końcowego . Naprawde warto skorzystać z jego usług !!!! Dla zainteresowanych kontak z panem michałem to 502572367 :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Biała Lista !!!
> 
>  Witam. 
> Firma pana michała właśnie skończyła u mnie prace związane z kompletną  adaptacja mojego podasza. Począwszy od regipsów przez istalacje wod-kan ,filizy gładzie,malowanie  i różne regipsowe ozdoby. Zrobili to szybko fachowo i dokładnie, jestem zadowolony z przebiegu pracy jak i efektu końcowego . Naprawde warto skorzystać z jego usług !!!! Dla zainteresowanych kontak z panem michałem to 502572367


Ble, ble, ble. Na pewno z Michałem, nie z Adamem?  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> Biała Lista !!!
> 
>  Witam. 
> Firma pana michała właśnie skończyła u mnie prace związane z kompletną  adaptacja mojego podasza. Począwszy od regipsów przez istalacje wod-kan ,filizy gładzie,malowanie  i różne regipsowe ozdoby. Zrobili to szybko fachowo i dokładnie, jestem zadowolony z przebiegu pracy jak i efektu końcowego . Naprawde warto skorzystać z jego usług !!!! Dla zainteresowanych kontak z panem michałem to 502572367


Sorrki 
Ale zanim zaczniesz kogos polecac ...... to przydaloby sie odbyc jakis staz na forum nie uwazasz ? 
Jesli to prawda to oddales Panu Michalowi przyslowiowa niedzwiedzia przysluge reklamujac Go w swoim pierwszym poscie  :sad:

----------


## Jeti

Poszukuję taniego transportu kruszywa. Potrzebuję ok. 15 ciężarówek pospółki. Budowa w okolicach Tyńca.

Dzięki !

----------


## asterix38

*Czarna lista*

*Pan Sławek i Robert*, którzy na szukajfachowca mają login dachperfect. Podjęli sie zlecenia wszystko ustalone zostało. I co nie pasuje im termin, kogoś poprosili aby wykonał zlecenie za nich. I co nikt nie dzownił a oni nie reagują na maile, sms i telefony. 
A robota stoi i inni czekają. Życzę im tego aby ich tak każdy traktował z kim współpracują.

----------


## kielo

> *Czarna lista*
> 
> *Pan Sławek i Robert*, którzy na szukajfachowca mają login dachperfect. Podjęli sie zlecenia wszystko ustalone zostało. I co nie pasuje im termin, kogoś poprosili aby wykonał zlecenie za nich. I co nikt nie dzownił a oni nie reagują na maile, sms i telefony. 
> A robota stoi i inni czekają. Życzę im tego aby ich tak każdy traktował z kim współpracują.


Ci Panowie Sławek i Robert to można wiedzieć skąd są

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka Kochani 
Jakies namiary na solidnych hydraulikow PROSZE  :smile:  
Wielkie dzieki 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## asterix38

> Ci Panowie Sławek i Robert to można wiedzieć skąd są


Działają na terenie małopolski.

----------


## asterix38

Janusz Gumul [email protected]

----------


## K160

Zdecydowanie *NIE POLECAM* cegły pełnej oznaczonej B-ADKA CE . Cegła pochodzi z którejś z małopolskich cegielni, niestety nie umiem ustalić z jakiej, a sprzedawca twierdzi , że nie wie ! 

Cegła jest FATALNA .  Przez nią rozpadł mi się komin.  Jest w niej pełno kamieni, żużlu  i margla.  Cegły na palecie są ułożone bardzo przebiegle, ponieważ od zewnątrz są same eleganckie, a wystarczy zdjąć pierwszą warstwę , żeby ukazał się obraz rozpaczy. 

Cegła się rozwarstwia, jest krzywa jak diabli, a pod wpływem temperatury pęka.   FATALNA.  Mam kilka cegieł pełnych z lat 30tych...to jest normalnie ZUPEŁNIE inny produkt.  Nie dziwię się, że z tej "nowoczesnej" cegły nie daje się budować dobrych kominów tradycyjnych -  ja taki chciałem, ale zapłaciłem wysoką cenę.

Proszę mi nie mówić , że to przez błędy w wykonawstwie rozpadł mi się komin.... ta cegła popękała po 8 miesiącach zarówno w kominie, jak i na przykrytej palecie, jak i w wewnątrz domu.   Komin murowałem na 3 miesiące PRZED mrozami.  Spokojnie mógł wyschnąć.

Pozdrawiam i przestrzegam. Bardzo proszę o radę , która pełna cegła w Małopolsce jest najlepsza - region Nowy Sącz. Nie znam jakości cegieł Bielowickich i z Gaboniu.. Pozdrawiam. 

PS> Jak będę miał lepszy internet to zamieszczę zdjęcia dla zainteresowanych.

----------


## Wujor

> Hejka Kochani 
> Jakies namiary na solidnych hydraulikow PROSZE  
> Wielkie dzieki 
> Pozdrawiam


Firma Aqua (Myślenice)
Kontakt: p.Jacek - 603630261

----------


## aki-aki

Witajcie,

zwykle się nie odzywam ale dużo obserwuję i od czasu do czasu wykorzystuje.

Pora kogoś pochwalić :smile: 

Na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ wpisuję 
Firma JG-Remont -   Grzegorz Pawełek - tynki wewnętrzne 517-312-052

Solidne chłopaki, robią solidne tynki :wink: 
Tynki bardzo dobrze i sprawnie położone, równo, pozabezpieczane gniazdka, 
posprzątali nawet lepiej niż było przed.
Konkurencyjni cenowo.
Robią na terenie Niepołomic i  Krakowa. 

Elektryk Grzegorz Syposz - już tu polecany -  606-398-512
Bardzo ale to bardzo solidny facet. Pomyślał o wielu  rzeczach,  o których ja nie pomyślałam.

----------


## tomek131

Trochę ciężko przeszukać tyle stron.Jak ktoś ma jakiś namiar na podorędziu i mógłby podrzucić-  szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy domu do stanu deweloperskiego okolice Kraków/Katowice.Technologia tradycyjna.Dzięki z góry

----------


## bobasia

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić sprawdzonego, solidnego i zaangażowanego KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY ? 
Chodzi mi o kto rzeczywiscie będzie dla mnie wsparciem merytorycznym na budowie a nie tylko przybije pieczątki.

Listę Zbiga już przeszukałam  :Smile:

----------


## bobasia

Kierownika budowy już mam  :Smile: 

Teraz zabieram się za rekonesans składów budowlanych i tartaków i pierwsze pytanie:
-czy ktoś korzystał z usług tartaku Hanusiaki z Tokarni?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Kierownika budowy już mam 
> 
> Teraz zabieram się za rekonesans składów budowlanych i tartaków i pierwsze pytanie:
> -czy ktoś korzystał z usług tartaku Hanusiaki z Tokarni?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&l...l=&oq=&gs_rfai=

----------


## aawol

czarna lista!
Z przykrością ostrzegam przed usługami firmy Tapicerstwo-stolarstwo Józef Wontorczyk z Kalwarii zebrzydowskiej. Z trzech tygodni robi się już siedem, ani mebli ani rzetelnego kontaktu. Ostatni profesjonalny kontak był przy płaceniu zaliczki. Niestety przyjdzie iść do sądu bo zaliczki nie podaruję.

----------


## ulkap

> Firma Aqua (Myślenice)
> Kontakt: p.Jacek - 603630261


Ja polecam p. Józka 602 778 337. Robił u nas cały wod-kan, jesteśmy b. zadowoleni. Profesjonalnie, na czas, czysto i słownie.

----------


## ulkap

Kochani, szukamy bramy garażowej segmentowej, ocieplanej i z napędem elektrycznym. Czy możecie polecić jakiegoś producenta i firmę montującą (z Krakowa lub okolic)? Z góry serdeczne dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## aawol

kupowałem bramę z montażem w centrum stolarki na Makuszyńskiego 22 - jeśli jeszcze pracuje  to pytać o pana MIRKA, Brama Wiśniowski działa już 3 rok raczej z tańszych modeli ..... bez zarzutu, wtedy dość długo czekałem ale taki był sezon.

----------


## HeyBobik

Biała lista
Dodaję tynkarzy - Rober Mazurkiewicz 691-785.338.  Ekipa z sądeckiego. Robi Kraków i okolice - aż po Katowice. Zrobili mi tynki tradycyjne, cementowe z piasku i cementu. Nie z gotowej mieszanki - takie chciałem. Na wierzch szlichta z drobnego piasku żółtego ziarno do 0,2mm2. Umówiłem się na tynkowanie z odroczoną obróbką okien - jak mi zamontują. Do okien przyjechali specjalnie tydzień później - zostawiliśmy kwotę z początku rozliczenia na sam koniec, byśmy nawzajem mieli pewność ze robota i rozliczenie zostanie domknięte. Zamontowali mi też parapety. Konkretni, znają się na robocie, super się współpracuje. Polecam. Wcześniej robili u Redpradnik - stamtąd wziąłem namiar.

----------


## ulkap

> kupowałem bramę z montażem w centrum stolarki na Makuszyńskiego 22 - jeśli jeszcze pracuje  to pytać o pana MIRKA, Brama Wiśniowski działa już 3 rok raczej z tańszych modeli ..... bez zarzutu, wtedy dość długo czekałem ale taki był sezon.


Aawol, dzięki za info. Chyba jednak zdecyduję się na Hormanna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wojtkas

*Czarna lista
*

Bogusław Gajewski z Gorlic tel. 792 393 842.
Robił u mnie kilka miesięcy prace wykończeniowe. Został mi polecony jako dobry fachowiec, lecz okazało się, że prace wykończeniowe przy domu przerosły go.
Po kilku miesiącach pracy porzucił bez uprzedzenia niedokończoną pracę przywłaszczając sobie zaliczkę. 
Właściwie w każdym pomieszczeniu jest coś do poprawienia po nim. Skala niedoróbek i błędów jest przerażająca. W trakcie prac, gdy zwracałem mu uwagę, aby to czy tamto poprawił, twierdził, że wszystko to zrobi. Wykonał grubsze, najlepiej płatne roboty i po prostu się zwinął.
Dodatkowo w trakcie prac jeden z jego z pracowników ukradł mi baterie prysznicowe i tylko dzięki zgłoszeniu na Policję udało się je odzyskać.
Zainteresowanym na priva mogę wysłać zdjęcia pokazujące jaką fuszerkę odwalił.
Po prostu przestrzegam przed tym naciągaczem.

Dla tych, którzy patrzą przez palce na butelki po piwie na budowie, dodam, że to był mój błąd. Trzeba było od razu to ukrócić, bo w jeden dzień spił się i w "białej gorączce" rzucił się na ekipę do dachu, która przyjechała do poprawienia obróbek blacharskich. Wyrzucił ich i przez to musiałem szukać innej ekipy do dachu.

Przypuszczam, że to nie był pierwszy taki raz, bo widać to po jakości prac, robionych zapewne "pod wpływem".

Z listy niedoróbek wymienię tylko:
- pobrudzone ściany farbą i klejem do podłóg
- konieczne korekty zacieków farby między ścianą a sufitem oraz między ścianami o różnych kolorach
- brak silikonów przy płytkach między podłogą a ścianą, wokół luster i przy wannie
- nieporadził sobie z obsadzeniem bidetu i kabiny prysznicowej
- panele i podłogi z deski nie dokończone w miejscach, które wymagały precyzyjnego docinania
- podjął się położyć tynk na elewacji, ale nie poradził sobie z tym i porzucił pracę.

----------


## Edyta M

O Matko ty moja Wojtkas , ales chlopie przeszedl !!!!  :bash:

----------


## Sloneczko

Pierwszy raz umieszczam firmę na *Czarnej Liście*, ale w pełni na to zasłużyli.

*Ostrzegam przed współpracą z tartakiem JORDANEX: http://www.jordanex.region-rabka.pl/inde.htm !*

2 lata temu zrobili u nas podłogi modrzewiowe, które rozeschły się po roku i przyjechali wtedy na tzw. wizję lokalną, obiecując naprawę.

Minął kolejny rok i po przypomnieniu im sprawy mailem, przestali odbierać telefony, a list polecony ze zdjęciami i zgłoszeniem reklamacyjnym odesłali nam na nasz koszt, odmawiając jego przyjęcia!

----------


## Edyta M

> Pierwszy raz umieszczam firmę na *Czarnej Liście*, ale w pełni na to zasłużyli.
> 
> *Ostrzegam przed współpracą z tartakiem JORDANEX: http://www.jordanex.region-rabka.pl/inde.htm !*
> 
> 2 lata temu zrobili u nas podłogi modrzewiowe, które rozeschły się po roku i przyjechali wtedy na tzw. wizję lokalną, obiecując naprawę.
> 
> Minął kolejny rok i po przypomnieniu im sprawy mailem, przestali odbierać telefony, a list polecony ze zdjęciami i zgłoszeniem reklamacyjnym odesłali nam na nasz koszt, odmawiając jego przyjęcia!


Na to chyba jakies paragrafy sa .... nie mozna im plazem puscic 
Partacze cholerni tak wlasnie bogaca sie naszym kosztem

----------


## mp_krk

Witajcie, 
czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia z oknami firmy Pagen? Wychodzą ok. cenowo nawet na najnowszym profilu Brugmann'a BluEvolution ale w necie strasznie mało opini?

Będę wdzieczny za te pozytywne i negatywne;p

----------


## Wujor

> Witajcie, 
> czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia z oknami firmy Pagen? Wychodzą ok. cenowo nawet na najnowszym profilu Brugmann'a BluEvolution ale w necie strasznie mało opini?
> 
> Będę wdzieczny za te pozytywne i negatywne;p


Hej,

Proponuje Ci sprawdzic jeszcze Oknoplus, ja jak szukałem okien, również byłem w Pagenie i ich wycena okazała się wyższa niż Oknoplus. Dodam jeszcze że obie firmy robią na profilach Brugmann. Ja już tu polecałem Oknoplus+ Myślenice ale mogę to zrobic ponownie  :smile:

----------


## mp_krk

Dzieki za info...powiem tak, mam przekroj przez oferte Oknoplast, Oknoplus, MS, Pagen, Thermoplast...i kilku innych jak np. SQL, Kowalczyk&Kowalczyk, Wik-Plast (dystrybutor Termo Profil) - o tych jednak nie mam żadnych informacji o jakości, serwisie etc choć ceny atrakcyjne.

Niemniej jednak ze wzgl. na profil bluEvolution interesuja mnie tez opinie o Pagenie... :smile:

----------


## gegus37

> Dzieki za info...powiem tak, mam przekroj przez oferte Oknoplast, Oknoplus, MS, Pagen, Thermoplast...i kilku innych jak np. SQL, Kowalczyk&Kowalczyk, Wik-Plast (dystrybutor Termo Profil) - o tych jednak nie mam żadnych informacji o jakości, serwisie etc choć ceny atrakcyjne.
> 
> Niemniej jednak ze wzgl. na profil bluEvolution interesuja mnie tez opinie o Pagenie...


Ja mam okna firmy PAGEN od wiosny 2009 i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolony - montaż profesjonalny, pożądne profile Brugmann'a, dobre okucia i bardzo atrakcyjna cena w porównaniu z konkurencja, dobry kontakt z przedstawicielem. POLECAM !.......też szukałem w internecie informacji ale nic nie znalazłem.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Na to chyba jakies paragrafy sa .... nie mozna im plazem puscic 
> Partacze cholerni tak wlasnie bogaca sie naszym kosztem


Póki co, jest paragraf który mówi, że dwukrotnie nieodebrany przez istniejącą firmę list polecony, uważa się za dostarczony.
Jest Federacja Konsumentów, która w razie braku ugody, może doprowadzić nieuczciwą firmę do sądu, ale to trwa...

----------


## Edyta M

> Póki co, jest paragraf który mówi, że dwukrotnie nieodebrany przez istniejącą firmę list polecony, uważa się za dostarczony.
> Jest Federacja Konsumentów, która w razie braku ugody, może doprowadzić nieuczciwą firmę do sądu, ale to trwa...


No tak wszystko trwa , a podlogi czekaja na naprawe ... jekos czarno widze ugode z nimi skoro uchylaja sie przed odebraniem korespondencji to tym bardziej nie beda sklonni do napraw ..... no i z drugiej strony czy chcecie aby ci sami partacze robili poprawki ?

----------


## Sloneczko

> no i z drugiej strony czy chcecie aby ci sami partacze robili poprawki ?


Ależ skąd! W liście zaproponowaliśmy, że usługę wykona ktoś inny, a oni zwrócą nam za to kasę. Jutro wysyłamy list ponownie z informacją mailem, że jeśli nie odbiorą go drugi raz, to i tak zgodnie z prawem zostanie uznany za dostarczony. Może o tym nie wiedzieli. Teraz się dowiedzą.

----------


## Edyta M

> Ależ skąd! W liście zaproponowaliśmy, że usługę wykona ktoś inny, a oni zwrócą nam za to kasę. Jutro wysyłamy list ponownie z informacją mailem, że jeśli nie odbiorą go drugi raz, to i tak zgodnie z prawem zostanie uznany za dostarczony. Może o tym nie wiedzieli. Teraz się dowiedzą.


Sloneczko daj znac jak sprawy sie potoczyly ...... , a swoja droga to strasznie musieli Cie wkurzyc ( OAZO SPOKOJU )  skoro na Czarna Liste ich wmalowalas ....

----------


## Sloneczko

> a swoja droga to strasznie musieli Cie wkurzyc ( OAZO SPOKOJU )  skoro na Czarna Liste ich wmalowalas ....


Każdy by się wkurzył, zwłaszcza gdy nie jest oazą spokoju  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

Sloneczko hejka 
Podlogi piekne ...... jak pomysle co Ciebie czeka  :jaw drop:  kawal ladnej dechy tylko te szpary !!!!!! drewno musialo byc swieze , albo wykonawstwo do d....y

----------


## Veronique

Wojtas Dobrze mówisz o tych butelkach i w ogóle o piciu, to jest niedopuszczalne. Niektórzy przymykają na to oko, ale ja uważam, że dobry fachowiec potrafi nie pić tych parę godzin,  kurde. Zresztą o czym tu mówić, jak kogoś szarpie by wypić toż to alkoholik i nie powinien się za taką pracę brać tylko na odwyk iść. W budowlance często ma się do czynienia z pijusami, ale czasem warto jest postawić na dobrego fachowca. Wojtas w fotel mnie tym wbiłeś normalnie, w szoku jestem. Mam nadzieję, że już mniej więcej jest posprzątane po nim, szkoda tych kilku miesięcy i rozczarowań. Oby jak najmniej takich "fachowców". Eh.

*Biała lista*
 Ames Bud
Artur - 661 276 083
http://ames-bud.pl/

----------


## Edyta M

A ja najbardziej " LUBIE " jak w zakladce cennik pisze STRONA W BUDOWIE  :cool:

----------


## ciepłospec

Witam,

Poszukuję ekipę do wykonania witay, zadaszenia.
Prosta konstrukacja na sześciu nogach z dachem ( 3,5m x 7,0m)
Okolice Czernichowa

Proszę o info.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję ekipę do wykonania witay, zadaszenia.
> 
> Proszę o info.


Franek Wrona: *513 067 338* (powołaj się  na Olę  z tego forum  :smile: )

----------


## jan_ryba

> Polecam tynkarzy z firmy Mastersystem (http://www.mastersystem.pl/). U mnie robili tynki gipsowe - miło, szybko, sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Były drobne niedociągnięcia, ale to na prawdę drobne.
> 
> Oprócz tego mam też do polecenia projektanta przyłączy wod-kan, ale namiary tylko na priv, bo nie wiem czy by sobie życzył, żeby upubliczniać jego dane.


Czy można prosić o namiary na projektanta wod-kan?

----------


## wojtkas

> O Matko ty moja Wojtkas , ales chlopie przeszedl !!!!


Trochę nerwów mnie to kosztowało. Teraz mam inną ekipę, która na razie działa bez zastrzeżeń, no i nie piją niczego z procentami  :wink: 
Przez to wszystko mam opóźnienie w terminie przeprowadzki. Doświadczenie to raz na zawsze nauczyło mnie też, żeby takich zleceń nie robić "na gębę". Chociaż ogólną umowę, ale warto podpisać. Później łatwiej jest ścigać takich cwaniaków.

----------


## wojtkas

> Wojtas Dobrze mówisz o tych butelkach i w ogóle o piciu, to jest niedopuszczalne. Niektórzy przymykają na to oko, ale ja uważam, że dobry fachowiec potrafi nie pić tych parę godzin,  kurde.


Dokładnie tak. Oczywiście każdy kto ma do czynienia z budowlanką wie, że to jest walka z wiatrakami, ale nie oznacza to, że powinno się to tolerować.
Powszechna praktyka zaczynania dnia od piwa kończy się na tym co widać w starych blokach czyli wszystkie winkle robione od butelki  :smile:  zamiast pod kątem prostym.

----------


## kakusek

Polecany tutaj p.Gajda  tel: 602 758 760 również u mnie stanał na wysokośći zadania i jestem zadowolona z jego usługi (kolejny plusik  :smile: )

----------


## Edyta M

> Trochę nerwów mnie to kosztowało. Teraz mam inną ekipę, która na razie działa bez zastrzeżeń, no i nie piją niczego z procentami 
> Przez to wszystko mam opóźnienie w terminie przeprowadzki. Doświadczenie to raz na zawsze nauczyło mnie też, żeby takich zleceń nie robić "na gębę". Chociaż ogólną umowę, ale warto podpisać. Później łatwiej jest ścigać takich cwaniaków.


Witaj 
Zycze powodzenia z NOWYMI ..... bez zadnych wpadek bo chyba limit tych juz wykorzystales  :cool:

----------


## fourmi

Witam,

Chciałbym Was prosić o podanie namiarów na solidnego studniarza z Wieliczki lub w pobliżu. Studnia tradycyjna, kopana.
Przy okazji, jaki kształtują się koszty kopania (studni oczywiście) 1m w Małopolsce?

Z góry dziękuję.
Kazimierz

----------


## jowitajb

Witam!
Czy ktoś korzystał z usług firmy "Twój instalator" z Krakowa. Interesuje mnie opinia na temat oferowanych przez nią biologiczych oczyszczalni ścieków AquaDuo. Będę wdzięczna za wypowiedzi na jej temat i na temat takich oczyszczalni. Polecacie?

----------


## Sloneczko

> Dzieki za info...powiem tak, mam przekroj przez oferte Oknoplast, Oknoplus, MS, Pagen, Thermoplast...i kilku innych jak np. SQL, Kowalczyk&Kowalczyk, Wik-Plast (dystrybutor Termo Profil) - o tych jednak nie mam żadnych informacji o jakości, serwisie etc choć ceny atrakcyjne.


A *Oknoplan* sprawdzałaś? Mamy od nich okna, były najtańsze ze wszystkich ofert i już 2 rok sprawują się doskonale  :smile: 
http://www.oknoplan.pl/

----------


## Sabina1712

> Witam
> no musisz sie zastanowic. Na nas tez zrobil na poczatku takie wrazenie. 
> Ale faktem jest ze pokazywal jakies zdjecia - i na nich byly raczej nowoczesne kominki - moze w nich akurat jest dobry. Laczen murowanych z drewnem robic na pewno nie umie. 
> Ja bym sie przede wszystkim na Pani miejscu, jesli sie Pani na niego zdecyduje, zastanowil nad umowa z kwota ostateczna za wszystko i z dolaczonym zdjeciem czy projektem - zeby nie bylo niespodzianek cenowych i wygladowych jak u mnie. Projekt, ktory ten Pan przygotowuje to kilkanascie kresek olowkiem na papierze milimetrowym - wiec tak naprawde nie bedziecie wiedziec co powstanie, dopoki nie powstanie, dlatego najlepiej jakies zdjecie wymarzonego kominka, ze ma byc "taki jak to"  zalaczyc. I dowiedziec sie i drazyc, i dopytywac z jakiego materialu proponuje aby dana czesc kominka powstala. W naszym przypadku na kazde pytanie jak to zrobic aby kominek byl wierny zdjeciu zawsze slyszelismy "yyyy, nie wiem, a z czego by to Panstwo chcieli?". Wlasnie tak jakby byl laikiem. 
> Pozdrawiam
> jaktokto


Do tej pory nie wypowiadałam się na forum, tylko je przeglądałam, jednak jak zobaczyłam co Pan napisał, to po prostu musiałam zareagować. Zarówno ja, jak i wielu moich znajomych, którym poleciłam Pana Jacka są bardzo zadowoleni z jego pracy.  Jeżeli chodzi o rodzaje kominków, które u nas wykonywał, to były to zarówno kominki nowoczesne, jak i kominki tradycyjne z kafli. Ponad to ustalone ceny były przestrzegane. O ile oczywiście ktoś w trakcie prac nie zmienia zdania kilka razy, po to, aby obniżyć cenę - co jak sądzę  było w Pana przypadku. Pan Jacek ma ogromne doświadczenie w budowie kominków i to co Pan napisał  jest po prostu totalnym oszczerstwem.

----------


## jaktokto

Wow, witam Panie Jacku albo rodzino Pana Jacka. 1 post na forum i juz proba obrony partactwa! Kilka sekund na google.pl i wiemy juz ze niejaka Sabina Białko mieszka w Rzasce, Pan Jacek Białko tez. Ale to oczywiscie moze byc przypadek...

Dla chetnych na email sluze zdjeciami. 
Zdania ani razu nie zmienialismy podczas budowy, Pan Jacek caly czas mial zdjecie kominka na ktorym mial sie wzorowac, to on co jakis czas wymyslal preteksty do podwyzszania ceny. Jednak to, tak jak napisalem, nie bylo najgorsze, najgorsze jest to ze ten kominek jest po prostu zle zrobiony (tzn zle obudowany i bez wyczystki).

Nie zamierzam z Pania polemizowac, nawet jesli Pani post to prawda i u innych kominki sie udaly, u mnie ten Pan jest na czarnej liscie. 

Prosze wziac pod uwage ze umieszczenie kogokolwiek na czarnej liscie oznacza moje skrajne niezadowolenie z jego pracy, nikogo innego na tej liscie nie umiescilem, mimo tego ze wkrotce sie do domu przeprowadzam, a wiec troche tych ekip, prob naciagania i niedorobek bylo. 

Idea czarnej listy jest chyba taka zeby na kogos uwazac, patrzec mu na rece i starac sie ujac wszystko w umowie - a niekoniecznie od razu z takiego kogos rezygnowac. Przynajmniej takie zachowanie bym zalecal w przypadku tego wykonawcy.




> Do tej pory nie wypowiadałam się na forum, tylko je przeglądałam, jednak jak zobaczyłam co Pan napisał, to po prostu musiałam zareagować. Zarówno ja, jak i wielu moich znajomych, którym poleciłam Pana Jacka są bardzo zadowoleni z jego pracy.  Jeżeli chodzi o rodzaje kominków, które u nas wykonywał, to były to zarówno kominki nowoczesne, jak i kominki tradycyjne z kafli. Ponad to ustalone ceny były przestrzegane. O ile oczywiście ktoś w trakcie prac nie zmienia zdania kilka razy, po to, aby obniżyć cenę - co jak sądzę  było w Pana przypadku. Pan Jacek ma ogromne doświadczenie w budowie kominków i to co Pan napisał  jest po prostu totalnym oszczerstwem.

----------


## Sabina1712

> Wow, witam Panie Jacku albo rodzino Pana Jacka. 1 post na forum i juz proba obrony partactwa! Kilka sekund na google.pl i wiemy juz ze niejaka Sabina Białko mieszka w Rzasce, Pan Jacek Białko tez. Ale to oczywiscie moze byc przypadek...
> 
> Dla chetnych na email sluze zdjeciami. 
> Zdania ani razu nie zmienialismy podczas budowy, Pan Jacek caly czas mial zdjecie kominka na ktorym mial sie wzorowac, to on co jakis czas wymyslal preteksty do podwyzszania ceny. Jednak to, tak jak napisalem, nie bylo najgorsze, najgorsze jest to ze ten kominek jest po prostu zle zrobiony (tzn zle obudowany i bez wyczystki).
> 
> Nie zamierzam z Pania polemizowac, nawet jesli Pani post to prawda i u innych kominki sie udaly, u mnie ten Pan jest na czarnej liscie. 
> 
> Prosze wziac pod uwage ze umieszczenie kogokolwiek na czarnej liscie oznacza moje skrajne niezadowolenie z jego pracy, nikogo innego na tej liscie nie umiescilem, mimo tego ze wkrotce sie do domu przeprowadzam, a wiec troche tych ekip, prob naciagania i niedorobek bylo. 
> 
> Idea czarnej listy jest chyba taka zeby na kogos uwazac, patrzec mu na rece i starac sie ujac wszystko w umowie - a niekoniecznie od razu z takiego kogos rezygnowac. Przynajmniej takie zachowanie bym zalecal w przypadku tego wykonawcy.


Ja również wydałam swoją opinię, gdyż uważam, że Pan generalizował. Ale to już Pana sprawa. Co do insynuacji odnośnie rodziny, to jest Pan w błędzie. To że mam na imię tak jak jego córka niczego nie dowodzi, a wręcz przeciwnie. Według mnie to Pan próbuje coś udowodnić. Skoro Pan tak twierdzi, to szanuję Pana wypowiedź , jednak według mnie Pan Jacek jest uczciwy. Stąd moja obrona.

----------


## uyop

> [COLOR=#ff0000][B]
> Zdzisław *Harędziński* tel. 606 326 823
> stan surowy z dachem ale nie są zbyt tani, ale z czystym sumieniem polecam 
> *anulawasz*  18.02.09 +
> >>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3111834.htm#3111834



Stanowczo nie polecam tego Pana, takiego lekcewazacego stosunku do klienta dawno nie doswiadczylam.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam
Potrzbuje kogos z doświadczeniem do odwodnienia domu. 
Na dzialce pojawiły mi sie zródła. Północna część Krakowa, okolice Zielonek.
Bede wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedź.
Agnieszka

----------


## ekokamil

Witam,

To ja może tez trochę się wypiszę, w końcu parę ekip się już u mnie przewinęło  :smile: 

*Budowa stanu surowego -* pracowała u nas ekipa pana *Roberta Okasa* z Wieliczki - dom wybudowany w terminie, nie odbiega za bardzo od projektu, ściany (chyba) równe, na budowie nikt nie popijał % ... ALE : kontakt z Panem Robertem jakiś taki trudnawy, ciężko mi się z nim gadało, mało doradzał, zabiegany ciągle ( ma parę ekip i w sezonie budują kilka domów na raz), na mejle odpowiada po około tygodniu czasu. 

Wpisuję Pana Roberta na* listę KREMOWO-SZARĄ* (ani czarna, ani biała) - i myślę że to odzwierciedla stopień naszego zadowolenia :smile: 

*Wentylacja mechaniczna* - firmą *ASK z Brzeźnicy** (www.rekuperatory.krakow.pl)* - bardzo dobry kontakt telefoniczny i mejlowy. Fachowe doradztwo. Współpraca jak na razie bezproblemowa, ale zaznaczam - jak na razie mam rozprowadzone same rury. Reku wciąż na przechowaniu w ASK - do odbioru po instalacjach i tynkach. Bardzo miła obsługa klienta - szczególnie Pan Adam. Sama instalacja wygląda b. dobrze - bez jakiegoś chaosu i niepotrzebnej plątaniny rur  :big grin: 
Wpisuję oczywiście na *BIAŁĄ LISTĘ.*

*Okna* - Z oknami mieliśmy ogromne problemy. Nie wiedzieliśmy czy chcemy PVC czy drewno. W dodatku nie chcieliśmy mieć żadnych okien dzielonych tylko wszystkie jednoskrzydłowe - a przez duże wymiary okien większość dystrybutorów odsyłała nam oferty w których wymuszali na nas podziały okien bo "inaczej się nie da! ". 
Od samego początku najlepiej ofertowanie i dogadywanie szczegółów układało nam się z Panem *Michałem Płonka z firmy Masterproduct ( www.masterproduct.pl)*, przedstawicielem okien MS. 
Mega profesjonalne podejście do klienta, na większość mejli odpisuje jeszcze tego samego dnia. Bardzo słowny i ambitny. 
Często siedzi do późna w biurze - co ma wielką zaletę bo można dzwonić choćby i o 20.00 i jest duża szansa że Pan Michał odbierze  :wink:  
Tylko u niego okazało się że nasze okna tak na prawdę to da się zrobić, tylko trzeba się było chwilkę pochylić nad naszymi oczekiwaniami, pomyśleć i... zaproponować szerszy profil  :smile:   Niby tak nie wiele... ale innym się tego nie chciało zrobić a od razu mówię - zapytania wysłałem do około 15 przedstawicieli różnych okien.
Widać że naprawdę się stara, doradza "co i jak", tłumaczy dlaczego "tak a nie inaczej" , bez problemów przygotuje kilka wycen okien - w różnych profilach i z różnymi szybami.
To jest na razie moja *NAJBIELSZA* ekipa jaka u mnie pracowała. Świetna opieka nad klientem w momencie ofertowania, po podpisaniu umowy, ale też i po montażu.

O drzwiach zewnętrznych i bramie garażowej napisze innym razem bo mi się właśnie przerwa w pracy kończy  :Evil: 
Kamil

----------


## Konieczki

Hej
Mam pytanko gdzie mogę kupić PORZĄDNE bloczki fundamentowe w Krakowie od ręki?

----------


## azalka

Ja wprawdzie z innej grupy, bo aż ze Szczecina, ale chciałabym bardzo polecić *Studio Sztuki Ogrodowej Es-Ka Projekt z Krakowa*  (forumowiczki Mymyk_KSK).
W przyzwoitym terminie i na bardzo korzystnych warunkach dostałam śliczny projekt pięknego, niebanalnego ogródka, który dokładnie spełnia nasze zapotrzebowanie, pasuje do domku, działki, otoczenia i czasu, który planujemy mu poświęcić. Co istotne, przyszła realizacja "liczy się" z naszą kieszenią. Opracowanie szczegółowe, kontakt z projektantką świetny, dziewczyna przesympatyczna i kontaktowa, a jej wiedza naprawdę imponująca.
Mąż, który moje negocjacje ogródkowe traktował z lekceważeniem, po otrzymaniu projektu przeżył szok (że taki profesjonalny) i chwali się nim wszystkim naszym znajomym, z wyciąganiem rysunków i zdjęć włącznie  :smile:  
Polecam z całego serca!

----------


## veges

> Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo* Państwa Lenartowiczów (Węgrzce Wielkie k. Niepołomic)? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.


Gurbl - chaos, brak organizacji, notoryczne problemy z ludźmi - ciągle gdzieś coś "poprawiają" i na budowie ich nie ma, praca podwykonawcami albo ludźmi z ulicy, założę się, że pół roku na stan surowy otwarty to marzenie ściętej głowy. Prowadzący kontakt z inwestorem - Konrad - "dobry marketing" - sprzedaje się nieźle, niestety w ślad za tym nie idzie jakość. Byli zdziwieni, że mogę mieć kilkadziesiąt uwag do ich stanu surowego. Porażka....

----------


## malgos2

> Ja wprawdzie z innej grupy, bo aż ze Szczecina, ale chciałabym bardzo polecić *Studio Sztuki Ogrodowej Es-Ka Projekt z Krakowa*  (forumowiczki Mymyk_KSK).
> W przyzwoitym terminie i na bardzo korzystnych warunkach dostałam śliczny projekt pięknego, niebanalnego ogródka, który dokładnie spełnia nasze zapotrzebowanie, pasuje do domku, działki, otoczenia i czasu, który planujemy mu poświęcić. Co istotne, przyszła realizacja "liczy się" z naszą kieszenią. Opracowanie szczegółowe, kontakt z projektantką świetny, dziewczyna przesympatyczna i kontaktowa, a jej wiedza naprawdę imponująca.
> Mąż, który moje negocjacje ogródkowe traktował z lekceważeniem, po otrzymaniu projektu przeżył szok (że taki profesjonalny) i chwali się nim wszystkim naszym znajomym, z wyciąganiem rysunków i zdjęć włącznie  
> Polecam z całego serca!


Ja tez tu polecalam, ale nie wiem, czy Zbigniewwo podlinkowal.  :wink:  Podpisuje sie pod powyzszym jak najbardziej.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Ja tez tu polecalam, ale nie wiem, czy Zbigniewwo podlinkowal.  Podpisuje sie pod powyzszym jak najbardziej.


Jest , jest wszystko na bieżąco :wink:

----------


## BzykMen

chciałbym coś sprostowac, zapytac. piszemy tu o firmach wyrażamy opinie miedzy innymi złe jak np docent161 który wyraził sie źle o firmie P. Pszczelińskiego (cieśli) który odszedł z jego budowy. ale nie napisał on, że to co wyczyniał na budowie doprowadziło to do tego. jak z resztą nie pierwszą firmą która u niego była, a one także odchodziły. dach był wykonywany zgodnie z planem!! Ten docent161 jest oszustem i potrafi tylko oczerniac. Uważał sie za modrzejszego i wtrącał sie w robote. jak juz podkreśliłem wiecej firm miała go dosyc. wiec nie oczerniajmy firm bezpodstawnie i niech jeden gosc który sie niezna zepsuje reputacje firmy która istnieje juz kilkadziesiąt lat i nikt na nią nie narzekał. prosze o skreślenie jej z czarnej listy. bo ta firma zasługuje na to

----------


## budziki

> Witam,
> bardzo prosze o kontakt uzytkowników "Kotecek" oraz " Budziki". Wiem , że mieliście Państwo nieprzyjemności z firmą PRO SAN Instal z Nowego Brzeska - podobnie jak my.


Owszem mieliśmy bardzo duże kłopoty z ta firmą są bardzo niesolidni

----------


## aga42

Czarna lista:

*Firma  Helmut* z Zimnodołu kolo Olkusza. Latem 2008 robli pokrycie dachu blacha szwedzką trapezowa i w tej chwili dach kompletnie przecieka. W sypialni podstawiamy garnki, bo z sufitu kapie woda po kazdej wiekszej ulewie. Rzeczoznawca ocenil, ze firma nie nadaje się do krycia nawet stodoly, a co dopiero domu mieszklanego. Totalni partacze,  zle wykoanane obrobki komina,  wylaz na dach i wiele, wiele innych rzeczy. Zero kontaktu z firma.*ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM!!!!*

----------


## oola

proszę polećcie kogos do zrobienia tradycyjnego ogrodzenia z siatki na fundamencie!

widziałam wcześniej kilka  próśb o namiary na wykonawców ogrodzenia a nie widziałam odpowiedzi na nie, te podane przez Zbigniewa już mam, ale przydałby się ktoś do porównania cen.

z góry dziekuję!

----------


## face

> Gurbl - chaos, brak organizacji, notoryczne problemy z ludźmi - ciągle gdzieś coś "poprawiają" i na budowie ich nie ma, praca podwykonawcami albo ludźmi z ulicy, założę się, że pół roku na stan surowy otwarty to marzenie ściętej głowy. Prowadzący kontakt z inwestorem - Konrad - "dobry marketing" - sprzedaje się nieźle, niestety w ślad za tym nie idzie jakość. Byli zdziwieni, że mogę mieć kilkadziesiąt uwag do ich stanu surowego. Porażka....


*GURBL BUDOWNICTWO*

ZDECYDOWANIE SIĘ ZGADZAM!!!
OMIJAJCIE TĘ FIRMĘ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM!!! *JEJ MOTTO TO: DAJ ZALICZKĘ, A PÓŹNIEJ NAS NIE ZOBACZYSZ!!!*
SZEF - p KONRAD TO WIELKI BUDOWLANIEC, KTÓRY O BUDOWLANCE ZIELONEGO NIE MA POJĘCIA!!! DO TEGO OSZUKUJE NA METERIALE, ZARÓWNO ILOŚCI I CENACH. SĄ DRODZY I NIEKOMPETENTNI!!!

*ZDECYDOWANIE CZARNA LISTA!!!*

----------


## koliber75

Pan Nowak Ściejowice koło Krakowa. Robił u mnie obróbkę blacharską kominów. Kominy przeciekają na poprawki umawiał się ze mną kilkakrotnie i nigdy nie dotrzymał terminu. Niesłowny, nieodpowiedzialny (zostawił kominy na zimę bez osilikonowania) potem to zrobił ale i tak nie pomogło. Nie polecam omijać z daleka Nowaka ze Ściejowic.

----------


## mp_krk

Ostrzegam przed firmą Tech-Trans-Bud!!!  W obecnej chwili pseudo właściciel oraz pełnomocnik są nam winni ponad 40 tys zł. - wzięli zaliczki na materiały, do tej pory brak dostawy jak i zwrotu środków. Oczywiście albo nieodbieranie telefonów albo codzienne bajki że jutro będzie przelew. Sprawa skierowana na drogę sądową. Nie ulegajcie niskim cenom i obietnicom szybkich dostaw!!! Przestrzegam!!!!

----------


## Edyta M

Jezu ludzie dajcie cos optymistycznego ..... czy juz tylko partacze pracuja w Polsce ???

----------


## kropek7306

Czarna lista.

Niestety sporo tych partaczy.

Jeśli ktoś będzie budował schody, to ostrzegam przed firmą PPHU Sago z Nowej Wsi  ok. Oświęcimia. Pomimo moich monitów jak i rzecznika konsumentów a ostatnio mojego adwokata firma milczy. Schody niestety nie są skończone, wykonane niestarannie i niezgodnie z planem. Sprawa trafiła do sądu.
Aby nie być goło słownym polecam link z tego forum gdzie opisuję tą firmę i są zamieszczone zdjęcia prac wykonanych przez tą firmę.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=sago

----------


## malgos2

No to ja umieszcze cos pozytywnego - ABRAM Przeprowadzki.  Bardzo fajna firma, niedroga, rozsadna Pani odpowiada na maile, polecam.  :smile:

----------


## Bruno1001

Witaj Edyta! Bardzo długo tu nie gościłem aż do dzisiaj- gdyż chce podzielić się z Tobą nowinami w sprawie p. Kiełtyki i jego nieszczęsnej firmy KARIMAR. Otóż ...po tym jak oszukał mnie i wyłudził kilkanaście tysięcy zł. postanowiłem,że nie popuszczę mu tego i nawet jeśli nie odzyskam tych pieniędzy to ostrzegę innych ludzi przed ta nieuczciwą firmą.Na dzień dzisiejszy sytuacja wygląda następująco: P. Kiełtyka jest postawiony w stan oskarżenia, toczy się sprawa przeciwko niemu, na rozprawy dowożony jest z zakładu karnego( jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego,że nie odpowiada z wolnej stopy, tylko siedzi), udało się znaleźć więcej osób pokrzywdzonych i mam nadzieję,że przy wspólnych siłach, już wkrótce p. Kiełtyka usłyszy wyrok skazujący go. Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Edyta M

Hej *Bruno1001* 
Mam nadzieje , ze po tym incydencie nie trafiles juz na innych nieuczciwych " FACHOWCOW " i spokojnie budujesz Swoj domek .
Pozdrawiam i sloneczka zycze  :smile:

----------


## rwitkowicz

> Witaj Edyta! Bardzo długo tu nie gościłem aż do dzisiaj- gdyż chce podzielić się z Tobą nowinami w sprawie p. Kiełtyki i jego nieszczęsnej firmy KARIMAR. Otóż ...po tym jak oszukał mnie i wyłudził kilkanaście tysięcy zł. postanowiłem,że nie popuszczę mu tego i nawet jeśli nie odzyskam tych pieniędzy to ostrzegę innych ludzi przed ta nieuczciwą firmą.Na dzień dzisiejszy sytuacja wygląda następująco: P. Kiełtyka jest postawiony w stan oskarżenia, toczy się sprawa przeciwko niemu, na rozprawy dowożony jest z zakładu karnego( jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego,że nie odpowiada z wolnej stopy, tylko siedzi), udało się znaleźć więcej osób pokrzywdzonych i mam nadzieję,że przy wspólnych siłach, już wkrótce p. Kiełtyka usłyszy wyrok skazujący go. Pozdrawiam!!!


Mam podobny problem z innym człowiekiem z Jastrzębia. Człowiek jest zatrzymany w areszcie, przyznał się do wszystkich zarzutów - prokurator zaprponował ileś tam godzin prac - a co z kasą którą zawłaszczył ??? W akcie oskarzenia nie ma nic o tym mowy. Jest jakiś sposob aby odzyskać te pieniądze ??? Może ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie ???

----------


## ulkap

> *Wentylacja mechaniczna* - firmą *ASK z Brzeźnicy** (www.rekuperatory.krakow.pl)* - bardzo dobry kontakt telefoniczny i mejlowy. Fachowe doradztwo. Współpraca jak na razie bezproblemowa, ale zaznaczam - jak na razie mam rozprowadzone same rury. Reku wciąż na przechowaniu w ASK - do odbioru po instalacjach i tynkach. Bardzo miła obsługa klienta - szczególnie Pan Adam. Sama instalacja wygląda b. dobrze - bez jakiegoś chaosu i niepotrzebnej plątaniny rur 
> Wpisuję oczywiście na *BIAŁĄ LISTĘ.*


U nas ASK też ostatnio robiła rozprowadzenia rur do rekuperatora. Wszystko OK, kontakt w p. Adamem b. miły i sprawny, ekipa w porządku. Wynegocjowaliśmy zniżkę i darmowe przekucia (2 domy na raz). Jak na razie biała lista.

----------


## ulkap

> P. Żmuda właśnie robi u nas tynki (drugi tydzień). Nie chcę chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca ale jak na razie wrażenia super pozytywne. Terminowo, sprawnie, równiutko, profesjonalnie, nie upominają się o zaliczki, sprzątają po sobie, itp. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Oby tak dalej .


Tynki u nas skończone więc mogę już chwalić, a jest za co. Ekipa p. Żmudy to najlepsza ekipa jaka do tej pory pracowała u nas na budowie. Tynki równiutkie, nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Panowie pracowici, wszystko zrobione na czas, sprzątali po sobie, itp. Świetny kontakt, robili nawet najmniejsze poprawki (a było ich niewiele), zwracali uwagę na szczegóły, itp. Dodam, że w okresie kiedy u nas pracowali mąż był za granicą a ja pracowałam do późnych wieczorów, więc na budowie byłam może 2 razy. Panowie sami się pilnowali, dzwonili z pytaniami jeśli nie wiedzieli jak chcemy zrobić jakąś tam pierdółkę. Naprawdę super, polecam wszystkim. Każdy kto do nas przychodzi na budowę, łącznie z kierownikiem budowy i innymi ekipami, prosi o numer do nich  :Smile: 

Oprócz ścian otynkowali nam też spiralne schody z prefabrykatów betonowych. Wyszły rewelacyjnie, a było bardzo dużo dłubaniny (wyginanie na okrągło listw, itp.).

----------


## langerob25

> Oprócz ścian otynkowali nam też spiralne schody z prefabrykatów betonowych. Wyszły rewelacyjnie, a było bardzo dużo dłubaniny (wyginanie na okrągło listw, itp.).


No to widziałem fotkę Twoich schodków w takim razie.Ekipa wracając od Ciebie wpadła do mnie na obgadanie tematu.Cieszę się,że jesteś zadowolona.Po tylu pozytywnych opiniach wierzę,że u mnie też będzie ekstra  :smile:

----------


## ulkap

> No to widziałem fotkę Twoich schodków w takim razie.Ekipa wracając od Ciebie wpadła do mnie na obgadanie tematu.Cieszę się,że jesteś zadowolona.Po tylu pozytywnych opiniach wierzę,że u mnie też będzie ekstra


Na pewno. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Gonzokrak

Witam
Biała lista:
Grzegorz Piwowar tel.601 187 052
Jest już na liście ale chciałem się podzielić uwagami po wykonaniu przez niego dachu. Ekipa bardzo sprawna robią szybko i dokładnie. Dopieszczone obróbki blacharskie, bardzo ładnie obrobiony komin łącznie z tym że sami zaproponowali że zaimpregnują cegłę klinkierową, membrana wpuszczona do rynny(żeby potencjalne skropliny nie wchodziły w więźbę tylko spływały na zewnątrz). Jeszcze raz godni polecenia.

----------


## MayaCe

Chciałam ostrzec wszystkich przed wyborem kominków ze strony komineczek.pl Kominek jaki został nam zamontowany jest cały krzywy,piaskowce są krzywo docięte belka zamontowana nie równo.Facet obiecał szybę nie kopcąca za dopłatą,ale oczywiście jest inna.Montują je z tego co mają akurat pod ręką masakra.Szczerze to już kominki z marketów są dużo tańsze a lepiej wyglądają. Chcieliśmy żeby pan B. przyjechał i poprawił to co spartaczyli,najpierw obiecał że przyjadą a potem to już zero kontaktu.

----------


## dopioni

Witam!
*Czarna lista*!
Firma *Contractors* z Makowa Podhalańskiego. "Piękną" posadzkę betonową pokrytą żywicą, wykonaną przez pana Borowego można zobaczyć u mnie w galerii. U niego na stronie są płyty betonowe z mojego domu z podpisen "pasy znikną gdy płyty wyschną..." ... nie zniknęły. Dużo by pisać ... Lepiej zdala od takich "fachowców". Sparawa skończy się w sądzie...

----------


## ulkap

CZARNA LISTA - Wielokrotnie polecany na forum p. Marek od wylewek 501 651 600. Jego ekipa miała u nas robić papę termozgrzewalną pod wylewkami. P. Marek przysłał dwóch pięknie wytatuowanych dżentelmenów, którzy pracę zaczęli od dobrego piwka w pobliskim sklepie. Jak już popiwkowali to przystąpili do prac. Zaczęli od smarowania dysterbitem, którego stosowanie wewnątrz budynków jest - jak się okazało - zabronione! (co potwierdził zgorszony przedstawiciel producenta, kiedy zaczęliśmy wydzwaniać do niego w panice po tym, jak moja mama przeczytała na opakowaniu tegoż produktu, że to produkt to użytku jedynie na zewnątrz). Nie wspominam o smrodzie. Panowie zostali powstrzymani siłą od dalszego dysterbitowania i przystąpili do układania i zgrzewania papy (która już na następny dzień odkleiła się, no ale cóż....). Po uszkodzeniu otuliny rur hydraulicznych i niemalże samookaleczeniu się palnikiem zostali z hukiem wyrzuceni z budowy. Niestety zanim to nastąpiło zdążyli jeszcze wypalić kiepem dziurę w oknie. P. Marek przyjechał i bez słowa zabrał dysterbit, ekipę, i tyle go widzieliśmy. Ostrzegam wszystkich! Najgorsza ekipa z jaką w życiu miałam do czynienia!

----------


## malgos2

> CZARNA LISTA. Marek 501 651 600


A moze tak czym sie zajmuje? Wszystkich Markow na czarna liste mamy wpisac?  :wink:

----------


## Wujor

Przecie napisała, że ten Marek to od wylewek jest.

----------


## malgos2

> Przecie napisała, że ten Marek to od wylewek jest.


Teraz napisala. I wszystko jasne.

----------


## mp_krk

Wczorajsza rozmowa z gosciem...."oczywiscie wplacilem Wam czesc kasy w poniedzialek, do konca dnia bedziecie miec na koncie..."

Rzecz jasna, koniec dnia sie skonczyl, mija kolejny dzien i oczywiscie co? Kasy nie ma!

Sprawa juz zalozona w sadzie wiec tam sie spotkamy z szanownymi PANAMI z TTB....

Czytalem wczoraj interesujacy temat o jednej firmie robiacej wylewki, nie ukrywam zachecajacy do zalatwienia sprawy tylko na drodze prawnej...

----------


## salatar

prosze podpowiedzcie mi kogoś do ocieplenia i wykończenia poddasza płytami GK 
umówiona ekipa mi sie wycofała - albo cos ściemnia 
polecani z forum - jakoś ciężko sie z nimi skontaktowac lub terminy odległę - ale to bardzo

----------


## salatar

przy okazji jak juz tu jestem  :smile: 
*przestrzegam przed włascicielem i firmą:*
*AS- BUD Sebastian Adamczyk Kazimierza Wielka (maja tez oddzial w Proszowicach )*

----------


## salatar

przy okazji jak juz tu jestem  :smile: 
*przestrzegam przed włascicielem i firmą:*
*AS- BUD Sebastian Adamczyk Kazimierza Wielka (maja tez oddzial w Proszowicach )* 
kupiłem u nich okna Oknoplastu - montaz był komus zlecony - powiedzmy ze wszytko OK - sprzedawca dał radę  nie mozna miec do niego zadnych pretensji 
wiec doszło tez do zamówienia bramy garazowej -segmentowa  4,5 metra - wybrano Wiśniowskiego - 
efekt - na montaż przyjechała ekipa która przerósł temat bardzo,brama montaowana cały dzień plus 2 dni na regulacje i poprawki 
własciciel firmy nie widzi zadnych niedociągnieć, mimo ze błedy i niedociągnięcia można pokazywac palcami w kazdym miejscu, wszystkie panele bramy porysowane poobijane, pety po papierosach zostawione wewnątzr domu .... itd itp
sparawa oparła sie o Firmę Wiśniowski - jak narazie producent tez ma wszytko w d...., producent bramę sprzedał, montaz - nie problem producenta 
wszystkie znaki świadczą ze sprawa trafi do sądu - 5000 zł drogą nie chodzi  :smile:

----------


## Vafel

Ja mogę polecić firmę Konstruktor z Krakowa (ul. Pana Tadeusza) - kupowałem u nich tynk zewnętrzny Caparol. Bardzo fajne podejście do klienta (pan Bogusław jest niezastąpiony  :Smile:  i dobre ceny. Biała lista.

----------


## ravik3

> Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo* Państwa Lenartowiczów (Węgrzce Wielkie k. Niepołomic)? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.


Ja miałem i przestrzegam! Niesolidni, nieterminowi i naciagacze. Stały nich numer to kosztorys powykonawczy i naciaganie na materiale!

----------


## jolantapiatek

Też mamy przykre wspomnienia jeśli chodzi o firmę tech trans bud. Obiecano nam towar po bardzo atrakcyjnych cenach. Tajemniczy Pan Grzegorz wziął kasę a towaru nie ma. Jeśli chodzi o usługi budowlane to też katastrofa. Zrobili nam ogrodzenie ,ale nie nadaje się do niczego tylko do rozebrania. Partaczą robotę. Nie polecam tej firmy i ostrzegam to oszuści i złodzieje!!!!!!!

----------


## mp_krk

Oj, widzę że się robi ciekawiej.... :smile:  Polecam Wam załatwienie sprawy tylko w jeden sposób: droga sądowa, dyskuja z nimi nie ma najmniejszego sensu....bo chcą oddać, tylko nie mają czasu się spotkać i zrobią przelew...i tak w kółko od maja :sad: 

Mam nadzieję że będą mieli satysfakcję z ciągania ich po sądach, w końcu sami sobie na to zasłużyli!

Oczywiście nie zdziw się jak dostaniesz od nich telefon, że poczuli się urażeni tym postem, że to nie prawda i oni są uczciwi, ale konto im zablokowali ZA NIEZAPLACONE MANDATY etc. Mi np. powiedział że zrobił przelew i liczy na to że przed oddaniem ostatniej części kasy zlikwiduję temat, posty etc....ale że dobrze wiedziałem że kasy nie będzie (oczywiscie nawet tej 1ej części) to temat wisi dalej i nie mam zamiaru się gryźć w język...

A swoją drogą potrafi być tak bezczelny i mówić że to my jeszcze jesteśmy mu winni kasę i liczy na to że po jego rozliczeniu my zrobimy to samo;p
oj biedaczek, myślenie widać boli...

P.S. podaj mi na PW jakis nr tel to sie skontaktuje...

----------


## malgos2

Z przyjemnoscia moge polecic mojego pana slusarza, ktory robil mi drabinki stalowe na antresole (do obejrzenia w dzienniku) - tanio, szybko i sprawnie. Do tego wyjatkowo grzecznie i sympatycznie oraz z inicjatywa wlasna dla niezdecydowanych.  Tel. 660 031 477. Pan Krzysztof. Robi tylko prywatnie.  :wink:

----------


## ulkap

Polecam polecanego już na Forum p. Jacka Białko z firmy Kaf-elek. Właśnie skończył u nas kominek z ciepłą szamotową obudową (zostało jeszcze rozprowadzenie gorącego powietrza ale to później). Wszystko terminowo (p. Jacek wręcz zmieniał terminy aby dostosować się pod nas, bo mieliśmy opóźnienie z wylewkami), zgodnie w umową, profesjonalnie. Na koniec dokładnie po sobie posprzątał. Wszystkie prace typu cięcie dokonywane na polu. Kominek ładnie pali (aczkolwiek prawdziwy test dopiero w sezonie grzewczym) i wygląda rewelacyjnie z zewnątrz. Fachowa, estetyczna praca i miła współpraca. Polecam!

----------


## Gruszczynka

Witam wszystkich, od jakiegoś czasu śledzimy forum z mężem. Chcemy montować okna w warstwie ocieplenia, stąd moje pytanie - czy może ktoś polecić firmę montującą okna w warstwie ocieplenia, która wie jak to zrobić bo wiemy, że jest sporo partaczy w tej kwestii, ponieważ temat nie jest jeszcze tak popularny.

----------


## ulkap

> Witam wszystkich, od jakiegoś czasu śledzimy forum z mężem. Chcemy montować okna w warstwie ocieplenia, stąd moje pytanie - czy może ktoś polecić firmę montującą okna w warstwie ocieplenia, która wie jak to zrobić bo wiemy, że jest sporo partaczy w tej kwestii, ponieważ temat nie jest jeszcze tak popularny.


A to można tak? Zastanawiam się czy jak okna się zamontuje do ocieplenia to czy one się będą tam trzymały? Może to głupie co piszę ale jakoś nie mogę sobie tego wyobrazić...

----------


## Gruszczynka

> A to można tak? Zastanawiam się czy jak okna się zamontuje do ocieplenia to czy one się będą tam trzymały? Może to głupie co piszę ale jakoś nie mogę sobie tego wyobrazić...


Okna mocuje się na specjalnych kotwach, tego typu rozwiązania stosuje się w budownictwie pasywnym. Nadal jest to dość rzadko stosowany montaż i omijany dalekim łukiem przez ekipy montujące (bądź partaczone). Dlatego pytam forumowiczów o doświadczenia w tej kwestii na terenie małopolski.

----------


## gips1973

Biała lista
fliziarz -Krzysztof Kinal kraków  
607 108 124
SZCZERZE POLECAM SUPER FACHOWIEC

----------


## Edyta M

> Okna mocuje się na specjalnych kotwach, tego typu rozwiązania stosuje się w budownictwie pasywnym. Nadal jest to dość rzadko stosowany montaż i omijany dalekim łukiem przez ekipy montujące (bądź partaczone). Dlatego pytam forumowiczów o doświadczenia w tej kwestii na terenie małopolski.


Witaj  :smile: 
Tez planuje taki montaz okien .... niestety doswiadczenie ekip instalujacych jest rowne zeru !!!! . Nadal mam dylemat okna drewniane czy plastiki  :Confused:  . Zobacz na te stronke Chlopak tez dziala na FM i wiem , ze instaluje okna w ociepleniu  :wink: 
http://www.jareko.pl/ 
Pozdrawiam  :cool:

----------


## mak1

Witam 
Poszukuję kogoś do przeróbki schodów.

----------


## pchełka1979

nie zgadzam się z tą opinią  gdyż kilkakrotnie zlecałam tej firmie remonty i nigdy sie na niej nie zawiodłam wręcz przeciwnie  GABI-COMPLEX  to profesjonalna i tania firma zlecenia wykonuje szybko i solidnie wyrabia sie w umówionych terminach polecam wszystkim

----------


## Gruszczynka

> Witaj 
> Tez planuje taki montaz okien .... niestety doswiadczenie ekip instalujacych jest rowne zeru !!!! . Nadal mam dylemat okna drewniane czy plastiki  . Zobacz na te stronke Chlopak tez dziala na FM i wiem , ze instaluje okna w ociepleniu 
> http://www.jareko.pl/ 
> Pozdrawiam


My też marzymy o drewnianych ale odkąd śledzę FM w tej tematyce to spotykam się z montażem PCV, przypuszczam że drewniane są cięższe. A jareko do którego podałaś mi namiary jest z Warszawy więc sama rozumiesz, że kontakt utrudniony bo my jesteśmy z Krakowa. A i koszty montażu z racji odległości pewnie dużo wyższe. Cieszę się, że też się tym interesujesz, razem będzie nam raźniej szukać kogoś dobrego z okolic :smile:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Pchełko, bardzo jesteś wiarygodna, świeże konto i tylko ten jeden wpis...

----------


## Rysiek650

Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do drenażu opaskowego . 
Poszukiwałem na forum ale nic nie znalazłem  :sad:

----------


## Edyta M

> Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do drenażu opaskowego . 
> Poszukiwałem na forum ale nic nie znalazłem


U mnie drenaz robila ekipa budujaca dom  :cool:  ..... zostal zrobiony bardzo solidnie , ale szczerze to nie wiem czy podejma sie takiego zlecenia poniewaz maja dosc napiety grafik . Generalnie buduja domy , a drenaz zrobili poniewaz zaistniala taka potrzeba ( gromadzenie sie wody na dzialce po ostatnich ulewach . ) Wolalam nie ryzykowac na przyszlosc i zdecydowalam sie na drenaz zwlaszcza , ze na dzialce glina i il . 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez chodów.

----------


## agazz

Witam, niedługo będę rozpoczynać poważny remont, związany z przebudową domu. Chciałabym aby wykonała to jedna firma najlepiej solidna :smile: 
Ktoś polecił tu firmę sikora bud- ale była to jedna osoba i nie wiem czy można ufać??, czy znajdzie sie ktoś jeszcze kto zaświadczy o solidności i fachowości tej firmy,?? z góry serdecznie dziękuje.
A może ktoś może polecić mi kogoś innego?

----------


## Wiel***m

*CZARNA LISTA:*
Józef Korpala - wykonywanie tynków maszynowych w okolicach Krakowa.
Miesiąc zwodzenia klienta i zawsze obietnica że będą za 2-3 dni.
Chamstwo i arogancja, a miesiąc oczekiwania w sezonie ... "bezcenne..."
Zdecydowanie przestrzegam!

----------


## Majamaja

Polecam stolarza, Pana Jacka 502 233 615. Robił u nas meble do całego domu. Jesteśmy bardzo, bardzo zadowoleni. Kuchnia wyszla rewelacja. Terminowy, słowny, z pomysłem. ...sprząta po sobie  :smile: 
Szukam ekipy do elewacji!

----------


## sysia_w

Tynki cementowo-wapienne z agregatu z piasku, wapna i cementu ze szlichtą gotowe pod malowanie. Pan Roman Mazurkiewicz ciągle trzyma jakość i tempo prac. Zajmuje się tylko tynkami i dobrze, że nie rozdrabnia się robiąc wszystko. Namiary znalazłem dzięki redpradnik i heybobik z białej listy. Ekipa Pana Romana, na początku lipca, nie wysilając się zbytnio zrobiła u mnie 240m2 tynków przez 3 dni na pół gwizdka, bo materiał ciągle nie był na czas plus po jednym dniu na przyjazd i wyjazd. Porządek, rzetelność i uczciwość gwarantowana.
Jarek

----------


## kodi99

*ZAKUP I MONTAŻ OKIEN DACHOWYCH*

Miałem przyjemność gościć u mnie na budowie firme Solux Okna Dachowe z Krakowa. Mój domek to właściwie nie budowa ale remont generalny i chciałem wstawić kilka okien dachowych w istniejącą połać. Zadanie o tyle nietrywialne że trzeba było robić wymiany a okna w kołnierzach blizniaczych itp.

Po długich poszukiwaniach znalazłem firme pana Łukasza Krzaka, umówiliśmy się na oględziny i wszystko szczegółowo omówiliśmy. Pan Łukasz zna się na temacie bo zajmuje się tylko montażem okien i rocznie instaluje 350-400 okien  :jaw drop: . Po realizacji jestem jeszcze bardziej zadowolony z wyboru. Montaż przebiegł szybko i profesjonalnie. Po wszystkim miejsce pracy było dokładnie wysprzątane.  :smile:  Okna przeszły już kilka silniejszych burz z ulewnym deszczem i mocnym wiatrem - a więc test zdany.

Jak narazie to moja najlepsza ekipa!

U pana Łukasza można też kupić okna i akcesoria (ceny bardzo atrakcyjne) - więc full service.  :smile: 

kontakt:
http://www.soluxoknadachowe.pl/

pozdrawiam

btw
zdjęcia pojawią się (kiedyś) w moim dzienniku

----------


## gegus37

*POSZUKUJE SPRAWDZONYCH BRUKARZY*

Wiele cennych informacji uzyskałem na tym forum , kilku dobrych fachowców polecałem z czystym sumieniem a teraz poszukuję brukarzy - kostka +obrzeża (podbudowa i koryto zrobione) solidnych i w rozsadnej cenie.Może ktoś podpowie ile płacił i za co ?

*BIAŁA LISTA*

Ogrodzenia - IREK - (504-206-582)
elewacja, tynki,flizy - RAF-BUD -( 501-750-109)
koparka+kruszywa,piaski,ziemia(południe Krakowa) - (604-064-269)

----------


## olgierdn

*FIRMA "DARBUD" S.C. DARIUSZ FIJAK DOBRA k.LIMANOWEJ* 
Budował u mnie niestety stan surowy, a tym co porobił na dachu to chyba powinien prokurator sie zająć.Firma zastępcza, która żeby naprawić  jago "dzieło" musiała rozbierać cały dach i zdjecia sobie robiła bo takich "cudów" na dachu nie widzieli. 
Okazało sie też, że zatrudnia "fachowców" z pod lokalnej budki z piwem, o dotrzymywaniu terminów to nie ma mowy ,a pozostawił po sobie tylko długi w pobliskich składach budowlanych (są sprawy sądowe), długi u sąsiadów, nie wypłaconych robotników i nie dokończona budowę. Jedyna jego mocna strona to opowiadanie o swoich kwalifikacjach i inne stworzone  historie oraz wyłudzanie kasy. 
NIEPOLECAM nawet wrogowi (chyba że lubi ekstremalne przeżycia) .

*CZARNA LISTA I NAJLEPIEJ OD TEJ FIRMY Z DALEKA.*

----------


## Sloneczko

> *POSZUKUJE SPRAWDZONYCH BRUKARZY*


Ekipa pana Ryśka: 503 950 092

----------


## Edyta M

*Sloneczko* , co w temacie podlogi ??????

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Tynki cementowo-wapienne z agregatu z piasku, wapna i cementu ze szlichtą gotowe pod malowanie. Pan Roman Mazurkiewicz ciągle trzyma jakość i tempo prac. Zajmuje się tylko tynkami i dobrze, że nie rozdrabnia się robiąc wszystko. Namiary znalazłem dzięki redpradnik i heybobik z białej listy. Ekipa Pana Romana, na początku lipca, nie wysilając się zbytnio zrobiła u mnie 240m2 tynków przez 3 dni na pół gwizdka, bo materiał ciągle nie był na czas plus po jednym dniu na przyjazd i wyjazd. Porządek, rzetelność i uczciwość gwarantowana.
> Jarek


Czy to ta sama osoba
Rober *Mazurkiewicz*   tel. 691-785.338.

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Sloneczko* , co w temacie podlogi ??????


Nic. Na razie firma *Jordanex*: http://www.jordanex.region-rabka.pl/inde.htm (*CZARNA LISTA*, stanowczo odradzam!) odesłała nam drugi z poleconych listów reklamacyjnych.

----------


## Edyta M

> Nic. Na razie firma *Jordanex*: http://www.jordanex.region-rabka.pl/inde.htm (*CZARNA LISTA*, stanowczo odradzam!) odesłała nam drugi z poleconych listów reklamacyjnych.


Rozumiem , ze sprawa skonczy sie w sadzie .....

----------


## langerob25

U mnie właśnie skończyli tynki.Ekipa p.Żmudy,już polecanego na forum, sprawdziła się podobno na medal.Podobno,bo nie widziałem jeszcze efektów,ale po opiniach znajomych i rodziców ,mogę śmiało polecić.Super kontakt,cena jak wszędzie.Posprzątane. Biała Lista

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić też elektryka.Robota wykonana szybko,w terminie,bez fuszerki.Wszystkie moje "widzimisie" wykonał bez problemu,dodatkowo podsunął
parę pomysłów i rozwiązań.Z czystym sumieniem polecam.  Elektryk Sławek tel 662440474 , Biała Lista

Podobnie hydraulik.Robota wykonana w terminie,solidnie i bezproblemowo. tel kont. 501534074, Biała Lista.

Żeby nie było tak różowo na Czarną Listę chciałbym dodać firmę  FHU Marian Gawęda.z Czernichowa. Usługi wod-kan.Przyłącze wody jest ok,ale kanalizacyjne to porażka.Problemy,cofanie ścieków z kolektora głównego,doprosić się o poprawkę to cud.

----------


## krystyna M

Witam, poszukujemy namiarów do firm zajmujących się gładziami. prosimy o tlf do pana Ryszarda Motyki
Z góry dziękuję
Zbyszek
[email protected]

----------


## czar_ni

właśnie z nimi budujemy dom

----------


## antoniobermuda

Witam.

Bardzo proszę o namiary na polecanego tutaj pana Roberta Pilcha, przekopałem całe forum, ale niestety telefonu nie udało mi się znaleźć.

Z mojej strony mogę  ostrzec przed firmą An-Pol 
Kościuszki 346
Chocznia
34-123 W
http://anpol-tynkimaszynowe.pl

Uważajcie, człowiek jest krętaczem i oszustem, bierze zaliczkę, nie odbiera telefonów, jeżeli łaskawie weźmie się do pracy to ją partaczy, poznałem też kilka innych osób oszukanych przez tą firmę, naprawdę nie warto!

----------


## Erol 1

> Witam, poszukujemy namiarów do firm zajmujących się gładziami. prosimy o tlf do pana Ryszarda Motyki
> Z góry dziękuję
> Zbyszek
> [email protected]


Mogę polecić firmę STROMI tel. 513077688, sugeruję powołać się na forum Muratora.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Witam.
> 
> Bardzo proszę o namiary na polecanego tutaj pana Roberta Pilcha, przekopałem całe forum, ale niestety telefonu nie udało mi się znaleźć.



Poszly na PW (ja akurat mialem od kumpla, ktoremu tynkowal - rowniez zadowolonego)

----------


## ulkap

> Witam, poszukujemy namiarów do firm zajmujących się gładziami. prosimy o tlf do pana Ryszarda Motyki
> Z góry dziękuję
> Zbyszek
> [email protected]


Witam, przyłączam się do prośby. Szukamy sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia ekipy do gładzi i malowania. Skontaktowaliśmy się z tym polecanymi na Forum, ale albo nie mają czasu albo "nie chcą się w to bawić". Help! 

Z góry wielkie dzięki!

----------


## Erol 1

Widać w d**** im się poprzewracało.  :smile:

----------


## Wujor

> Widać w d**** im się poprzewracało.


Oj zdecydowanie im się poprzewracało....ale to nasza wina , zachwyty , och ,achy, jak tylko prosto cegłe jeden z drugim położy albo  przyjdzie na umówiony czas do wykonania zlecenia. A jak przyjdzie do np. reklamacji, naprawy to nie odbiera telefonu, nie ma czasu albo przyjdzie kiedyś tam w odległej przyszłości, kasa zabrana więc ma cie w d..... Już niebawem umieszcze tu jednego łotra  :smile:  Daje mu czas do piątku do rachunku sumienia, żalu za grzechy i pokuty....

----------


## gegus37

> Widać w d**** im się poprzewracało.


Gładzie,malowanie itp. ( u mnie działali )są OK - 600 700 625

----------


## ulkap

> Gładzie,malowanie itp. ( u mnie działali )są OK - 600 700 625


Wielkie dzięki, już do niego dzwonię!

----------


## ulkap

> Widać w d**** im się poprzewracało.


Erol 1, żebyś wiedział, że im się poprzewracało. Wyobrażasz sobie zadzwonić do prawnika z pytaniem ile bierze za poradę prawną a on odpowiada "e tam, ja w jakieś tam prawnicze sprawy się nie bawię..."?? To czym do jasnej ciasnej zajmuje się facet od gładzi jak nie gładziami??

----------


## Edyta M

> To czym do jasnej ciasnej zajmuje się facet od gładzi jak nie gładziami??


*GLADZENIEM* sie po tylku .......  :wink:  ( sorrki za skojarzenie , ale nawiazuje do Waszej konwersacji odnosnie *poprzewracania w d**** .......* )

----------


## kakusek

Moze ktos zamiesci jakis namiar bo nigdzie nie moge znalezc.Poszukuje kominiarza ktory zrobi odbior techniczny kominow ale przde wszystki dokona pomiaru ciagu.Jest mi to potrzebne teraz do informacji gdzy chce zakupic wklad kominkowy i musze sprawdzic czy "nada sie" do mojego komina .Mozecie kogos polecic faktycznie sumiennego i znajacego sie na rzeczy a nie tylko wystawiajacego papierek pod dyktando inwestora? :wink:

----------


## Gonzokrak

> Moze ktos zamiesci jakis namiar bo nigdzie nie moge znalezc.Poszukuje kominiarza ktory zrobi odbior techniczny kominow ale przde wszystki dokona pomiaru ciagu.Jest mi to potrzebne teraz do informacji gdzy chce zakupic wklad kominkowy i musze sprawdzic czy "nada sie" do mojego komina .Mozecie kogos polecic faktycznie sumiennego i znajacego sie na rzeczy a nie tylko wystawiajacego papierek pod dyktando inwestora?


Witam
Zadzwoń do cechu kominiarzy tam Ci podadzą kto obsługuje Twój rejon (nie wchodzą sobie w paradę). Nie ma co szukać innego bo Ci rejonowy kominiarz będzie robił pod górkę z odbiorami. :wink: 
Pozdrawiam
Gonzokrak

----------


## Konieczki

No to ja teraz już śmiało polecam ekipę Zbyszka Śmietany. Dom mi wybudował w 2008r i już wtedy go polecałam ale na maila. Teraz podorabiał resztę rzeczy, po uszczelniał co ciekło, od roboty się nie wymigiwał. Tel. 600 322 566

----------


## chycek2

Witam wszystkich,jestem nowy na forum i tak jak koledzy wyżej zostałem oszukany przez firmę a raczej pseudo firmę Tech-Trans-Bud.Bardzo proszę o kontakt z innymi poszkodowanymi.

----------


## C-u-b-e

Szukam informacji na temat ekipy budowlanej Pawła Rysia - dziś się z nim spotkałem i przedstawił mi atrakcyjną ofertę na wykonanie SSO. Zastanawiam się czy jest godny polecenia. Znalazłem jednego posta (sprzed 2 lat) polecającego, ale to tyle... Jakby ktoś coś wiedział, dajcie znać. Dzięki!

----------


## Erol 1

> Moze ktos zamiesci jakis namiar bo nigdzie nie moge znalezc.Poszukuje kominiarza ktory zrobi odbior techniczny kominow ale przde wszystki dokona pomiaru ciagu.Jest mi to potrzebne teraz do informacji gdzy chce zakupic wklad kominkowy i musze sprawdzic czy "nada sie" do mojego komina .Mozecie kogos polecic faktycznie sumiennego i znajacego sie na rzeczy a nie tylko wystawiajacego papierek pod dyktando inwestora?


Polecam http://www.uslugi-kominiarskie.pl/.
Pani kominiarz bardzo miła i sprawna  :smile: 


pzdr

----------


## tekla22

Pan Ryszard Motyka ma czas ale sam nie robi tylko chciał mi przywieść 2 gości z wioski a za robotę położenie 35 m2  łącznie kuchnia i łazienka chciał 5 tyś - dla mnie okazał się za drogi

----------


## Edyta M

> Pan Ryszard Motyka ma czas ale sam nie robi tylko chciał mi przywieść 2 gości z wioski a za robotę położenie 35 m2 łącznie kuchnia i łazienka chciał 5 tyś - dla mnie okazał się za drogi


Nie dziwie sie , ze gosc ma czas !!!!! za  takie stawki ....  :eek:  to kto go do pracy bierze

----------


## qqlio

Czy ktos z Was robil ostatnio elewacje (tynk cienkowartwowy + wstawki drewniane na scianie 2warstwowej) i jest zadowolony z wykonawcy?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aki-aki

Witajcie,

chciałam zapytać,  czy ktoś z Was ma wykonawcę drzwi wewnętrznych białych.

Od 3 mies szukam  stolarza, który zrobi mi drzwi białe, nowoczesne, bez struktury drewna i widocznych słojów, szklone na szybie bezpiecznej-folia. 
I nic.... albo cena z kosmosu, albo jakość nie ta. 

Z góry dzięki za info :smile:

----------


## salatar

a ja szukam kogoś do elewcji (styropian + kolor) - jeszcze w tym roku - w miarę szybko  :smile: 
pozmieniało mi sie i muszę kogoś znaleźć - a namiary z "listy zbiga" nic akurat nie dają

pomóżcie

----------


## Zbigniew100

> a ja szukam kogoś do elewcji (styropian + kolor) - jeszcze w tym roku - w miarę szybko 
> pozmieniało mi sie i muszę kogoś znaleźć - a namiary z "listy zbiga" nic akurat nie dają
> 
> pomóżcie


Bież przykład z dziewczyny i do pracy . :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4252433

----------


## salatar

:smile: 
napisałem ze "mi sie pozmieniało "
plan był wykonać to we własnym zakresie - sam ze szwagrem wykonaliśmy ocieplenie fundamentu (jest idealne  :smile:  )- niestety nas to przerosło czasowo - w dodatku pomocnicy co obiecali pomoc teraz się wypinaja !!
wiec kogoś szukam ............. wszysy mają terminy październik - listopad albo wiosna

----------


## kojot164

ja do czarnej listy dolaczam p.Wurszt geodeta z Cieciulowa kolo Rudnik gosciu mi obiecal a nawet spisal umowe na wykonanie prac geodezyjnych do konca zeszlego roku wziol zaliczke i od tamtej pory gosciu nie odbiera telefonow jak przez pomylke odbierze ale z innego numeru to wciska mi ze juz jest zrobione i wyslane do geodezji.Co moge zrobic zeby juz chocby odzyskac kase .Mam jedn pomysl ale go zostawie jak juz nie bedzie wyjscia

----------


## redpradnik

Polecam fliziarza  ( glazurnika jak to niektórzy mówią :) )

Pan Wojtek wykonał u nas zaczął od zrobieni abalkonów z hydroizolacją , pozniej garaz a że nam się spodobała jego praca zrobiliśmy też łazienkę 

Tel 793 991 143

Kolejna osoba 
Szukaliśmy kogoś do wykonania barierek balkonowych.. 
Wykonano nam barierki z montażem pomalowane podkładem w fajnej cenie:) - duzo taniej niz konkurencja

12 278 4983 - Wieliczka


I chyba największy pozytyw..
Wykonawca schodów drewnianych dębowych - znalazłem Pana Maćka na białej liście - schody zrobione przez niego podobają się każdemu.
Tak dokładnej roboty w życiu nie widzialem kazdy mm docinany na miejscu GORĄCO POLECAM

694933557

----------


## faffa2

Do białej listy  moge polecić firmę zajmującą sie tynkami LUX-DOM. http://www.lux-dom.info/o_firmie
Zdecydowałem się ich polecić, ponieważ dwie polecane ekipy tynkarskie,
które robiły u moich znajomych wystawiły mnie do wiatru. Chodziło o wykonanie tynków cementowo-wapiennych e całym domu.
Przyjechali, obejrzeli zaproponowali cenę, termin wejścia na budowę ... po czym przestali odbierać telefony.
Jak sie później okazało tynki cementowo wapienne są bardziej pracochłonne i zabierają więcej czasu od gipsowych.
(Więc po co kilka dni straty praktycznie za te same pieniądze) Namiary  na LUX-DOm wziąłem ze słupa i  na początku
mieli tynkować część domu, żeby zobaczyć jak wyjdzie. Tynki wyszły super, tak że cały dom został wytynkowany przez tę firmę.
Kontakt Michał Brodowski 601 058 674

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka *RAFFA2 .....* mozna prosic o jakies fotki z wykonania tynkow przez LUX-DOM w Twoim domku ?? 
Pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## ciepłospec

Witata, zadaszenie - potzrebny fachowiec/wykonawca. 

Witam, jak dotąd nikogo nie znalazłem więc ponawiam prośbę o pomoc..

Poszukuję ekipę do wykonania witay, zadaszenia.
Prosta konstrukacja na sześciu nogach z dachem ( 3,5m x 7,0m)
Okolice Czernichowa

Proszę o info.

----------


## ulkap

> I chyba największy pozytyw..
> Wykonawca schodów drewnianych dębowych - znalazłem Pana Maćka na białej liście - schody zrobione przez niego podobają się każdemu.
> Tak dokładnej roboty w życiu nie widzialem kazdy mm docinany na miejscu GORĄCO POLECAM
> 694933557


Bardzo mnie to cieszy bo p. Maciek ma nam robić okładzinę dębową na schody betonowe, więc dobrze słyszeć kolejny pozytyw na jego temat. Dzięki!

----------


## redpradnik

> Bardzo mnie to cieszy bo p. Maciek ma nam robić okładzinę dębową na schody betonowe, więc dobrze słyszeć kolejny pozytyw na jego temat. Dzięki!


U nas zrobił to tak: ( zdjecia bardzo robocze  ) - brak deski czołowej zakrywającej płytę - ktora juz jest

----------


## ulkap

> U nas zrobił to tak: ( zdjecia bardzo robocze  ) - brak deski czołowej zakrywającej płytę - ktora juz jest


Bardzo ładnie! Podoba mi się deska. I widać, że wszystko starannie wykonane. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ulkap

ilza, pozwolę sobie dać Ci jedną radę, z której staram się korzystać, a mam trochę doświadczenia (2 domy na wykończeniu i 3 gruntowne remonty mieszkania): jeśli już na początku ekipa coś chrzani, to od razu pokazać drzwi. Bo na pewno nie będzie lepiej. Będzie tylko gorzej. 

U nas ostatnio też była taka jedna ekipa, która miała robić papę pod wylewkami (nota bene ekipa polecana na forum  :Smile: ). Byli na budowie kilka godzin po czym z hukiem zostali wyrzuceni. Trudno, mieliśmy przez to opóźnienie bo musieliśmy szukać innej ekipy i czekać na wolny termin (a co za tym idzie opóźniać wszystkie inne ekipy), ale warto było. 

No i oczywiście nie dawać zaliczki na początek... :Smile:

----------


## krystyna M

> ilza, pozwolę sobie dać Ci jedną radę, z której staram się korzystać, a mam trochę doświadczenia (2 domy na wykończeniu i 3 gruntowne remonty mieszkania): jeśli już na początku ekipa coś chrzani, to od razu pokazać drzwi.


No, no, nieźle. Tylko 1 ekipa partaczy wywalona na 2 domy i 3 mieszkania. Pisz więcej, niech i inni skorzystają.

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Mam gorącą prośbę.* 
Jeżeli Ktoś ustali ,że dany telefon wykonawcy jest nieaktualny to proszę o informacje , na priv. Naniosę zmiany.
Jeżeli macie jakiekolwiek opinie o wykonawcach z list proszę pisać , niech i inni skorzystają
*Listy są przydatne jeżeli maja aktualne informacje.*

----------


## Konieczki

Witam

Polecam wszystkim architekta Kamila tel. 500 283 685 z pracowni Stoodio. Współpraca świetna, idealne zrozumienie potrzeb klienta czyli naszych. Zaproponowane zmiany dużo pomogły naszemu projektowi, nagrodą dla architekta jest podziw naszych gości którzy oglądając nasz wąziutki domek mówią że jest przestronny i tyyyyyle tu miejsca.

----------


## ulkap

> Witam
> 
> Polecam wszystkim architekta Kamila tel. 500 283 685 z pracowni Stoodio. Współpraca świetna, idealne zrozumienie potrzeb klienta czyli naszych. Zaproponowane zmiany dużo pomogły naszemu projektowi, nagrodą dla architekta jest podziw naszych gości którzy oglądając nasz wąziutki domek mówią że jest przestronny i tyyyyyle tu miejsca.


Konieczki, wrzuć jakieś zdjęcia na Forum. Jestem bardzo ciekawa jakie miał pomysły pan Kamil. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## m.arek

Na czarną listę chciałbym dopisać firmę Max-Rem Robert Cyrek. Spośród wielu rzeczy które miał okazje robić nic nie zostało tak zrobione jak się umawialiśmy, do tego nie potrafi dotrzymać słowa, terminu. Jak ktoś chce szczegóły, to zapraszam na PW.
Na białą listę chcę dopisać allegrowicza: drzwi-drewno - drzwi pierwsza klasa, w zimie się nie pozsychały, w lecie nie nawilgły.

----------


## faffa2

> Hejka *RAFFA2 .....* mozna prosic o jakies fotki z wykonania tynkow przez LUX-DOM w Twoim domku ?? 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie ma sprawy, wezmę w weekend aparat i w przyszłym tygodniu poślę

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie ma sprawy, wezmę w weekend aparat i w przyszłym tygodniu poślę


Dziekuje i sorrki za przejezyczenie napisalam *RAFFA 2 zamiast FAFFA 2 .....* 
Przeslalam na Twojego priv. moj mail jesli mozesz to wrzuc na niego kilka fotek ..... :smile: 
Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## Konieczki

Nie mam żadnego wirtualnego albumu więc bedzie ciężko, a poza tym moja ślubna druga połowa się nie zgadza na upublicznianie zdjęć więc postaram się opisać. Nasza sytuacja była ciężka bo mamy strasznie wąską działkę (całe 13m), brak możliwości budowy w granicy więc powstał domek szeroki na 7,5m. Taka stodoła. Ja jestem z zawodu budowlańcem więc miałam wizję na wnętrza co chce mieć gdzie i jak. Architekt załatwił nam odstępstwo od ministra (teraz już nie trzeba), złożył projekt w którym nie było żadnych braków (a to świadczy o profesjonalizmie ) i do tego zrobił nam architekturę wnętrz - nam się podoba - narazie jeszcze w projekcie. Acha i będziemy mieć za sprawą tego Pana odjechaną elewację  :smile:  (ale taką sami chcemy i on nam taką zapodał)

----------


## klapo

Witam,
a może ktoś ma doświadczenie z ekipami tynkarskimi z okolic Wadowic? Wiele czytałem na forum na temat p. Żmudy, postaram się dodzwonić do niego. Jednak jak komus jeszcze coś przyjdzie do głowy to niech napisze  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia73

A ja poszukuje kogos sprawdzonego od furtek i domofonow. Furtka ( a wlasciwie zamek)  zepsuta i domofon nie dziala. Czy w zw. z tym to bedzie bardziej slusarz czy elektryk?  :smile: 
Bardzo prosze  :smile:

----------


## Wujor

> Witam,
> a może ktoś ma doświadczenie z ekipami tynkarskimi z okolic Wadowic? Wiele czytałem na forum na temat p. Żmudy, postaram się dodzwonić do niego. Jednak jak komus jeszcze coś przyjdzie do głowy to niech napisze


Masz tu namiar na konkretnych tynkarzy. Młode chłopaki, pozbawieni skłonności do filozofowania i marudzenia na byle co. Tynkują cem.-wap. oraz gipsowe. Tynki maszynowe, zacierane mechanicznie. Gwarantuje że będziesz happy.  :smile:  Są z Zabierzowa czy Krzeszowic ale to nie stanowiło problemu dojazdu do mnie z 50km co dzień przez tydzień.

http://www.tynktech.vgh.pl/viewpage.php?page_id=18

----------


## Renata.W

Ponawiam pytanie :  Czy możecie polecić rzetelnego , doświadczonego ,z "głową"i wyobraźnią architekta do zrobienia projektu wraz z załatwieniem całej dokumentacji+pozwolenia?

----------


## Konieczki

No wydaje mi się że kilka postów wyżej pisałam o architekcie z głową  :smile:

----------


## Jeti

Witam wszystkich...

Poszukuję "na gwałt" ekipy, która podjęłaby się dokończenia budowy *płyty fundamentowej* (coś a'la Legalett).
Ktokolwiek widział ktokolwiek wie...

----------


## tekla22

korzystał ktoś z usług firmy Krakparkiet?

mają mi wycyklinować i położyć lakier

----------


## wilczus

redprądnik -czy mógłbyś podać ile kosztowały cię te schody ? miałam namiary na dobrego stolarza od schodów ,ale przeszedł na emeryturę .....  póki co mogę polecić stolarza meblowego - p.Artur 698 159 243

----------


## Wiktorr

Witam serdecznie.
Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was współpracował z Panem Włodzimierzem Ilnickim , firma Megips z Krakowa.
Firma ta zajmuje się realizacją m.in SSO.
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## Guliwerka

Witam.
Chciałam ostrzec przed elektrykiem p. *Marcinem Ciarankiem z Maszkowa gm. Iwanowice* *(firma  nazywa się ELEKTRIMAR)*, na którego namiary wzięłam zresztą z tego forum. Początkowo wydawało się, że wszystko jest ok. Jednakże gdy p. *Marcin Ciaranek* wykonał większość prac okazało się, że nie można go skłonić do ich zakończenia co wstrzymuje inne prace. Jest niesłowny, przestał odbierać telefony, jeżeli uda się z nim skontaktować najczęściej tylko sms-em to i tak nie dotrzymuje złożonych przez siebie obietnic. Ten stan trwa już 3 m-ce. A jeżeli jakimś cudem przyjedzie na budowę to okazuje się, że jest nieprzygotowany do wykonania całości robót i znowu jakaś ich część zostaje niezrobiona. Próbowałam wszystkiego. Żadne argumenty nie skutkują. Gość jest niereformowalny. Ostrzegam!!!

----------


## bm_mi

A ja polecam pana Mariusza z miejscowości Mogilany - firma 4B.
Robią praktycznie wszystko - budowa całych domów i wykończenia.
U mnie zaczęli wykonywac prace dopiero po skończeniu dachu przez innych fachowców i ... bardzo żałuję, że nie budowali mi domu od początku!
Wylewki ekspresowo i są super - podobnie regipsy, gładzie.
Ostatnio ocieplenie domu i podbitka - w porównaniu do wcześniejszych ekip naprawdę pełen profesjonalizm.
Jestem bardzo zadowolony i nie muszę się na szczęście o nic martwic z panem Mariuszem przy domu zwłaszcza, że w tym roku mam masę delegacji i praktycznie przyjeżdżam raz na jakiś czas zobaczyc efekty  :Smile: 
Ceny rozsądne, nie są bardzo niskie - ale raczej średnia rynkowa. Wszystko czarno na białym - po wycenie żadnych dodatkowych kosztów - a to bardzo cenię.
Poza tym pan Mariusz jest redaktorem technicznym gazety DomProjekt - i rzeczywiście ma ogromną wiedzę, proponuje różne fajne rozwiązania - np. u mnie poddasze z odsłoniętymi, wyczyszczonymi krokwiami - można zrobic pokoje w stylu góralskim / czy też extra podwieszane sufity w holu z halofenami i wężami świetlnymi.

a ta firma to:
Mariusz Baran, firma 4B
tel. 505 124 611
[email protected]

Proszę powolac się też na Mirka B. - a możecie liczyc na jakiś rabat czy promocję.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gegus37

Witam !
poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do położenia płyt tarasowych ok. 25 m2 oraz płytek na dwóch balkonach ok 18 m2 - południe Krakowa

----------


## ravik

GURBL Węgrzce Wielkie. Trzeba go omijac szerokim łukiem! Można stracić wiele zdrowia i pieniędzy. CZARNA LISTA

----------


## BeataiMarcin

Odradzam elektryka pracującego w Enionie, a prywatnie robiącego przyłącze i instalację elektryczną. Pan Zbigniew Malik jest osobą bardzo niesłowną - obiecuje, że będzie o 7 rano, po czym po iluś telefonach przyjeżdża o 15.00 na 1h i nie pojawia się kolejne 2 dni. Bierze zaliczki na materiały po czym ma problem z rozliczeniem ich, np. na fakturze znajdują się bezpieczniki, których nie widzieliśmy na oczy lub widnieje 2x więcej kabla niż zostało zużyte. Instalacja, która zajmuję do 2 tygodni u nas trwała prawie 2 m-ce i nie muszę pisać ile kosztowała nerwów. Na koniec zostawił nieopisaną skrzynkę oraz niezałatwione formalności w zakładzie energetycznym. Wszyscy fachowcy i znajomi, którzy przychodzili łapali się za głowę widząc "naszą instalację". Skończyło się wzięciem elektryków, którzy musieli po Panie Zbigniewie popoprawiać chociaż nie wszystko się już dało.. :/

----------


## kaczorek1234

Dzieki za info, wlasnie jestem na etapie szukania firmy do szafek w kuchnii gdyż też z poprzednią firmą nie chce miec nic wspólnego

----------


## SweetMonia

Witam,

potrzebuję namiary na kogoś kto zna się na instalacjach wod-kan i CO z okolic Oświęcimia oraz na przyszłość firmy tynkarskiej (żeby sobie zarezerwować termin  :smile:  )

Na czarną listę wpisuję firmę budowlaną pana Góralczyka z Jaworzna. Krzywo, niedokładnie, cieknie przy kominach. Zapłaciłam za grubszą wełnę mineralną, założyli mi cieńszą. Sprawa w sądzie. Bardzo nieprzyjemny właściciel, traktujący kobiety jak gorszą płeć.

Na białą listę wpisuję firmę elektryczną Amper Tech z Jaworzna. Solidna ekipa młodych chłopaków, którzy sprawnie uwinęli się u mnie z robotą. Bardzo miły właściciel pan Tomek, który bardzo mi pomógł przy rozmieszczeniach poszczególnych lamp, gniazdek i wyłączników i zaproponował ciekawe rozwiązania w środku i na zewnątrz.
Mogę podać namiary.

----------


## bienieczek

Witam
Szukając firmy do zabudowy poddasza oraz sufitów na parterze skorzystaliśmy z listy polecanych firm na tej liście. Dlatego teraz chciałabym napisać kilka słów komentarza. 
Po rozmowie wybór padł na pana Kowala - polecana tu firma Firma Kowalbud tel.510-804-034 .  Spotkanie wstępne ok , ale przyznaję się ze zaniedbaliśmy dokładne sprawdzenie wykonawcy ( choćby kilka telefonów do poprzednich inwestorów itp.). Później okazało się że Pan Kowal ma kilka ekip, więc nigdy nie ma pewności na kogo się akurat trafi.  Nam przypadła ekipa "Ekosysytem Pan Patryk Kałuża".  
Oszacowany czas wykonania 3 tygodnie - zakończyliśmy po 5 i a to tylko dlatego że już nam się spieszyło. Ogólnie panowie należą do kategorii wykonawców "co się pan przejmujesz, nic nie będzie widać , będzie pan zadowolony" . 
Panowie do poprawiania błędów w swoich konstrukcjach używają masy gipsowej, a poziomica przy robieniu zabudowy nie jest podstawowym narzędziem a jedynie dodatkiem. Minął miesiąc kiedy Panowie skończyli prace a już pojawiły się pierwsze pęknięcia na poddaszu, nie mówiąc o tym że Pan który miał malować powiedział że bez poprawy ( konstrukcja i gładzie) to on się tego nie podejmie. 
Panowie potrafili "zepsuć" coś co wydaje się naprawdę proste - sufi podwieszany ( 2m na 3m )  a różnica poziomów to około 1 cm , może normy to dopuszczają ale jak dla mnie to brak dbałości i niechlujstwo wykonawcze. Na poprawę umawiam się już 3 tygodnie i doszliśmy do etapu nie odbierania moich telefonów. 

podsumowując firma Kowalbud - radzę dokładnie zweryfikować przed podjęciem decyzji , a ekipę Pana Kałuży odradzam. 
Duet Kowalbud/Ekosystem jak na razie najgorsza ekipa na naszej budowie. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## jowitajb

Witam, ponieważ "zamknęliśmy" stan surowy chciałam dodać do *białej listy* parę namiarów:

1) Skład budowlany "Kowalczyk" w Sierczy: www.sklad-budowlany.com.pl
- polecam serdecznie. Dostaliśmy tam w marcu najlepszą cenę na porotherm oraz drut i od tej pory zaczęliśmy współpracę (zapłaciliśmy w marcu po niższych cenach, a budowę zaczęliśmy na przełomie kwietnia i maja). Materiały przywozili nam z bieżących dostaw, a nie stały cały czas na składzie i były podatne na skrajne w tym roku warunki atmosferyczne. Kupowaliśmy u nich praktycznie wszystkie materiały, oprócz tych na dach. Jako stali klienci, dostawaliśmy dużo niższe ceny (czasami dzwoniłam po innych składach z zapytaniem o cenę, ale nigdzie nie mieli tak tanio albo doliczali za transport). U Kowalczyka zawsze transport darmowy (nawet gdy zabrakło niedużo drutu). Bardzo wygodne jest to, że kolejne zamówienia wystarczyło złożyć przez telefon, a z materiałami przywozili fakturę płatną przelewem. Dodatkowo pustaki przywozili "na raty", tyle palet ile potrzebowaliśmy na jeden poziom i nie było problemów z "wrzuceniem" ich na płytę. No i ważna sprawa - zwroty - bezproblemowo, całe palety porothermu, ale i pojedyncze sztuki np. pustaków wentylacyjnych.

2) Betoniarnie - beton braliśmy z Myślenic, tylko raz z Marszowic. Ogólnie jesteśmy zadowoleni. W  przypadku Myślenic: faktury przelewowe, cierpliwi kierowcy (raz kończyliśmy zalewanie po 21, choć było to spowodowane dość spóźnionym transportem w stosunku do umówionej godziny), dobry kontakt z kierownikiem (wcześniej przyjeżdżał, liczył ilości betonu), darmowe urzędzenie wibrujące (dodatkowo płatne w Marszowicach). Minusem są spóźnienia, ale to na budowach normalne.

3) Materiały na dach - Dach Styl - Kraków, oddział ul. Nad Serafą: www.dach-styl.com.pl
Kupowaliśmy dachówkę cementową Braasa. Płaciliśmy w marcu, a kładliśmy ją pod koniec sierpnia (też z bieżącej dostawy). Teraz dokupowaliśmy u nich jeszcze rynny (Galeco stalowe), okna dachowe (Fakro) i blachę (Planja). Na nie również dali nam najlepsze ceny w Krakowie. Trochę dachówek było rozbitych, głównie boczne, ale bez problemu wymienili. Ogólnie współpraca dobra, doradzali, dokupywane rzeczy zamawiane przez telefon dostarczali z fakturą przelewową. Sami odbierają palety, za które się nie płaci (w Abito Wieliczka powiedzieli nam, że trzeba sobie odwieźć własnym transportem). 

4) Cegłę klinkierową na kominy kupowaliśmy na promocji w Anbudzie (www.andbud.pl), a płytki u Mikulskiej (www.mikulska-klinkier.pl). W Anbudzie nie ma zwrotów, także trzeba sobie w miarę wyliczyć potrzebną ilość (najwyżej później dokupywać), a u Mikulskiej są. W obu przypadkach najlepiej mieć transport własny, oni mogą zorganizować, ale wychodzi to dość drogo.

5) Jeśli chodzi o ekipy budowlane to mieliśmy z podkarpacia, więc pewnie nie będziecie zainteresowani (sprawdzone, z rodzinnych stron, po dużo niższych cenach). Trzeba im było tylko zapewnić nocleg. Tu polecam 2 firmy z noclegami dla pracowników - Kraków, ul. Nad Serafą i Wieliczka, ul. Różana. Cena - 20 zł od osoby. W razie potrzeby służe namiarami.

6) Okna - zamawialiśmy z OknoPlusa (www.oknoplus.com.pl) w Krakowie - Sidzinie u Państwa Knapczyków. Rabaty większe niż w Libertowie i na Zapolskiej, choć wiedza na temat okien słabsza. Ale dowiedzieliśmy się wszystkiego w tych dwóch, a w Sidzinie złożyliśmy zamówienie. Mieliśmy spóźnienie z dachem i musieliśmy przełożyć montaż okien. Pani Knapczyk podzwoniła po innych zamawiających i udało jej się zamienić nas termininami. Montaż był w ubiegłym tygodniu - wszystko przebiegło szybko i sprawnie i wreszcie mamy zamkniętą budowę. Okna są piękne w kolorze cheyenne, profil ArtPlus, trójszybowe.

To by było na tym etapie na tyle  :wink:  Polecam

Przypomniało mi się jeszcze o hurtowni elektrycznej Makro w Wieliczce: www.makrofhu.pl
Nie wpisze ich ani do białej ani do czarnej listy. Kupowałam przewody do całego domu, podzwoniłam po kilku hurtowniach w Krakowie i okolicach. Oni mi dali najniższą cenę. Na drugi dzień przyjechałam kupić i okazało się, że Pana, z którym rozmawiałam przez telefon nie ma akurat w pracy, a ten co był nie sprzedał mi po umówionej cenie. Także mam nauczkę na przyszłość, żeby pytać się od razu o nazwisko sprzedawcy. Ale ogólnie mają dobre ceny na przewody (jak ktoś jest "na kupnie" to miedź idzie w górę, więc lepiej się pospieszyć).

----------


## ulkap

> potrzebuję namiary na kogoś kto zna się na instalacjach wod-kan i CO z okolic Oświęcimia oraz na przyszłość firmy tynkarskiej (żeby sobie zarezerwować termin  )


Polecam polecaną na Forum ekipę tynkarską p. Żmudy - najlepsza ekipa do tej pory u nas na budowie. Hydraulik u nas jeszcze nie skończył więc na razie nie polecam (aczkolwiek zapowiada się dobrze), poza tym jest z okolic Wieliczki.

----------


## jowitajb

> Polecam polecaną na Forum ekipę tynkarską p. Żmudy - najlepsza ekipa do tej pory u nas na budowie. Hydraulik u nas jeszcze nie skończył więc na razie nie polecam (aczkolwiek zapowiada się dobrze), poza tym jest z okolic Wieliczki.


Robiliście tynki cementowo-wapienne? Jeśli tak, to kupowaliście sami materiał czy ekipa? Jaki i ile Was wychodził mniej więcej worek (lub cena z robocizną za m2)?

----------


## Monika_Kra

Witam.
Czy może ktoś z Was doświadczył współpracy z firmą Markerbud , Pan Roman Pękala ze Skawiny ?
Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## ulkap

> Robiliście tynki cementowo-wapienne? Jeśli tak, to kupowaliście sami materiał czy ekipa? Jaki i ile Was wychodził mniej więcej worek (lub cena z robocizną za m2)?


Na ścianach cementowo-wapienne, na sufitach gipsowe. Ekipa załatwiała materiały, płaciliśmy 24 zł/m2.

----------


## SweetMonia

> Polecam polecaną na Forum ekipę tynkarską p. Żmudy - najlepsza ekipa do tej pory u nas na budowie. Hydraulik u nas jeszcze nie skończył więc na razie nie polecam (aczkolwiek zapowiada się dobrze), poza tym jest z okolic Wieliczki.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jeśli hydraulik okaże się w porządku, to też poproszę o namiary  :smile:  Skoro elektrykom z Jaworzna opłacało się jeździć do mnie, to może hydraulikowi z Wieliczki też będzie  :wink:

----------


## borsodii

Witam wszystkich, potrzebuję jakiekoś solidnego fachowca od parkietów :smile:  Dziekuje za podpowiedzi.

----------


## korekk

Witam !

Ja natomiast szukam ekipy wykonującej zjazd z drogi gminnej na działkę wg gotowego projektu razem z kierownikiem. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## redpradnik

Polecam kominiarza ktory mi robil odbiór przewodów - 606 387455

----------


## apoc

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum, więc witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Z ogromną przykrością:

*CZARNA LISTA:*

Usługowy Punkt Ciesielski Jan Stożek

Imię i nazwisko: Jan Stozek
Specjalizacja:

    * blachodachówka
    * blacha tytanowo-cynkowa
    * dachówka ceramiczna
    * gont bitumiczny
    * papa

Kraków Golkowice 124
Telefon komórkowy: 692-662-755

Członek Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy.

Nieterminowy, nierzetelny, niesłowny. Umawialiśmy się przez półtora miesiąca (termin, wynagrodzenia i zakres prac ustaliliśmy po oględzinach na początku sierpnia) na wykonanie poprawek w wykończeniach blacharskich, Pan przekładał termin za terminem. W końcu ostatecznie umówiliśmy się na konkretny dzień, miał być to piątek. Pan kolejny raz przesunął się na sobotę, w sobotę jednak nie przyszedł. Ustaliliśmy, że będzie u mnie w poniedziałek. Wziąłem urlop, w poniedziałek rano czekam, mija godzina, mijają dwie - dzwonię: Pan beztrosko informuje mnie, że miał ważne sprawy rodzinne i nie mógł przyjechać. Zagryzam zęby, umawiamy się na wtorek. Przedłużam urlop - Pan Stożek się nie zjawia. Dzwonię, nie odbiera telefonu. Dzwonię w środę, w czwartek - Pan stosuje gówniarskie uniki i nie odbiera telefonu. Piszę SMSa - brak odzewu. Dziś jest piątek, zmarnowałem półtora miesiąca, wszyscy dekarze do których mam kontakt są zajęci robotę i wygląda, że zostanę z cieknącym dachem na całą jesień.

----------


## Edyta M

Witaj *Apoc* .... przykre to , ale niestety wiem o czym piszesz sama wkrotce opisze moje doswiadczenia z dachowcem ...... zostawil mnie na przyslowiowym lodzie na kilka dni przed wejsciem na dach ( wszystko bylo uzgodnione od lutego ..... ) na szczescie dzieki Bogu i pomocy dobrych forumowych duszkow znalazlam Pana od dachu ktory rozpocznie u mnie prace juz za kilka tygodni ( 2-3 ) . ............
Pozdrawiam

----------


## conq

Witam,

Dodaję plusa do zamieszczonej już na białej liście firmie Tynk-Tech
Wykonali u mnie tynki maszynowe knaufa , które przerosły moje oczekiwania
i cenowo też byłem miło zaskoczony

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mozarcik

Witam,

zakończyliśmy stan surowy otwarty, więc podzielę się kolejnymi doświadczeniami:

dom wybudowała nam ekipa Pana Piotra Zasadniego (Fachbud). Budowali wcześniej u rodziny, przy czym zostali im poleceni. Nie mam do nich najmniejszych zastrzeżeń. Wszystko w terminie (umawialiśmy się z nimi w jesieni zeszłego roku i - tak jak się dogadaliśmy - zaczęli w marcu br.). Skorzystałam także z wzoru umowy polecanej tu na forum (Pan Piotr nie miał najmniejszych zastrzeżeń - podpisał bez słowa). Zbudowali nam piwnicę (z wylaną płytą - jak się okazało, nie każda ekipa to stosuje, niektórzy zostawiają pod stopami po prostu ziemię i tylko pną ściany do gry...), parter, poddasze użytkowe, wraz z dachem (deskowanym, dachówka ceramiczna). Wszystkie nasze "widzimisię" poprawiali wg naszego życzenia (pomimo braku tego w projekcie). Mieli może z jedną, dwie mniejsze wpadki (np. początkowo ścianę kolankową na poddaszu wymurowali o 1 pustak za mało - ale to już wina błędnego i niekompletnego projektu, o którym pisałam poprzednio), Ilekroć ktoś teraz do nas przychodzi na budowę, to zazdrości nam świetnego stanu surowego - ścian równych, prostych, "techniki" budowania, pomysłów (np. pomimo brau kanalizacji już zawczasu wbudowali nam rury w posadzkę, aby w przyszłości tylko się ewentualnie podłączyć). W ekipie mają też stolarza - on w sumie nas naprowadził na o wiele lepszy pomysł położenia schodów ażurowych w salonie (choć powinna to zrobić pani architekt....). Poza tym, ostatnio jak przyszła ekipa do pomiaru okien, to byli mocni podziwu dla panów budujących, gdyż maksymalne różnice na pionie w oknach wynosiły 0,5 - 1 cm góra (a w poprzednim domu, skąd brali pomiar, było to nawet 12 cm!!!!). Zatem szczerze polecam. My jeszcze się pewnie do nich uśmiechniemy przy okazji robienia podbitki czy strychu.

Przy okazji polecę firmę Trapez - Carbo z Zakopańskiej. Wybieraliśmy u nich dachówki, rynny i okno dachowe. Może cen nie mieli zbyt rewelacyjnych, ale można rzec, że przyzwoite (nam akurat się udało trafić na tę dachówkę i kolor co chcieliśmy, bo poprzedni zamawiający się rozmyślił co do koloru i im zalegała na stanie). Jedyne co radzę w ich przypadku, to samemu sobie zrobić obliczenia ilości dachówek i innych elementów. Chyba nie mają ręki do tych fachowców, bo nam obliczyli w sumie o 1 paletę za mało i musieliśmy domawiać (i czekać 3 tygodnie na zamówienie). Reszta elementów była w porządku. Poza tym, to wszystko miło, profesjonalnie (pan nas obsługujący (Tomasz) znał nawet historię firm produkujących dachówki do kilku fuzji wstecz)  :smile:  Dowóz na budowę organizują bezpłatnie, a po wszystkim zabierają palety z powrotem i zwracają za nie pieniążki na rachunek.

Wybieraliśmy także okna do domu (PCV). I tu moje ogromne rozczarowanie. Jako że mamy domek 2-rodzinny, w sumie mieliśmy 28 sztuk okien. Koniec końców zamówiliśmy w OknoPlusie (choć zwiedziliśmy chyba ponad 15 punktów...). Np. w Okno-Plaście nie mają w ofercie stopniowanego uchyłu, ponadto kolorystyka dość powszechna. W OknoPlusie wprowadzili ostatnio chyba kilka nowych kolorów (my wybraliśmy właśnie jeden z nich). Co mnie znowu zdziwiło, w fabyce OknoPlastu w Ochmanowej dają nawet mniejsze rabaty niż u dystrybutorów w Krakowie! A wydawać by się mogło, że powinno być na odwrót... Nasze okna zamówiliśmy na Węgrzcach - tam dostaliśmy najkorzystniejszą cenę (a przecież było o co walczyć w kontekście ilości okien). Co prawda ten pomiar przekładali dwukrotnie, ale w końcu się zjawili. O efektach poinformuję po montażu.

Mam od Was pytanie: czy możecie polecić jakiegoś architekta wnętrz? Przed robieniem elektryki musimy wiedzieć, gdzie mają być gniazdka i może warto byłoby już teraz zaprojektować np. salon czy kuchnię...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bm_mi

A ja szukam kogoś wartego polecenia do wykonania drewnianej podłogi - południe Krakowa.
pozdr.

----------


## krbaton

Witam 

Możesz podać namiar na tą cudowną ekipę !!

Jakie ceny mają ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mozarcik

Nie wiem, czy masz na myśli ekipę od stanu surowego? Jeśli tak, to podaję:

"FACHBUD" Piotr Zasadni (mieszkają w Lubomierzu)
tel. 508-173-236

Ceny są do uzgodnienia. Przedstawia się Panu projekt i on wycenia robociznę. Naszej ceny podać nie mogę (tajemnica handlowa), ale z tego co orientowaliśmy się po innych budujących znajomych, była ona baaardzo konkurencyjna.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kozien

Polecam firmę Prefbud od stropu teriva, ja jestem zadowolony.

----------


## kozien

Kto ma doświadczenie z firmą TEKO - schody? Poszukuję kogoś na północ Krakowa do instalacji elektrycznych i wod-kan. Kogo możecie polecić? Może do centralnego odkurzacza też by się ktoś nadawał godny polecenia?

----------


## kozien

> Witam,
> 
> Dodaję plusa do zamieszczonej już na białej liście firmie Tynk-Tech
> Wykonali u mnie tynki maszynowe knaufa , które przerosły moje oczekiwania
> i cenowo też byłem miło zaskoczony
> 
> pozdrawiam


Skąd jest ta firma i ile płaciłeś ?

----------


## kozien

> Witam,
> 
> zakończyliśmy stan surowy otwarty, więc podzielę się kolejnymi doświadczeniami:
> 
> dom wybudowała nam ekipa Pana Piotra Zasadniego (Fachbud). Budowali wcześniej u rodziny, przy czym zostali im poleceni. Nie mam do nich najmniejszych zastrzeżeń. Wszystko w terminie (umawialiśmy się z nimi w jesieni zeszłego roku i - tak jak się dogadaliśmy - zaczęli w marcu br.). Skorzystałam także z wzoru umowy polecanej tu na forum (Pan Piotr nie miał najmniejszych zastrzeżeń - podpisał bez słowa). Zbudowali nam piwnicę (z wylaną płytą - jak się okazało, nie każda ekipa to stosuje, niektórzy zostawiają pod stopami po prostu ziemię i tylko pną ściany do gry...), parter, poddasze użytkowe, wraz z dachem (deskowanym, dachówka ceramiczna). Wszystkie nasze "widzimisię" poprawiali wg naszego życzenia (pomimo braku tego w projekcie). Mieli może z jedną, dwie mniejsze wpadki (np. początkowo ścianę kolankową na poddaszu wymurowali o 1 pustak za mało - ale to już wina błędnego i niekompletnego projektu, o którym pisałam poprzednio), Ilekroć ktoś teraz do nas przychodzi na budowę, to zazdrości nam świetnego stanu surowego - ścian równych, prostych, "techniki" budowania, pomysłów (np. pomimo brau kanalizacji już zawczasu wbudowali nam rury w posadzkę, aby w przyszłości tylko się ewentualnie podłączyć). W ekipie mają też stolarza - on w sumie nas naprowadził na o wiele lepszy pomysł położenia schodów ażurowych w salonie (choć powinna to zrobić pani architekt....). Poza tym, ostatnio jak przyszła ekipa do pomiaru okien, to byli mocni podziwu dla panów budujących, gdyż maksymalne różnice na pionie w oknach wynosiły 0,5 - 1 cm góra (a w poprzednim domu, skąd brali pomiar, było to nawet 12 cm!!!!). Zatem szczerze polecam. My jeszcze się pewnie do nich uśmiechniemy przy okazji robienia podbitki czy strychu.
> 
> Przy okazji polecę firmę Trapez - Carbo z Zakopańskiej. Wybieraliśmy u nich dachówki, rynny i okno dachowe. Może cen nie mieli zbyt rewelacyjnych, ale można rzec, że przyzwoite (nam akurat się udało trafić na tę dachówkę i kolor co chcieliśmy, bo poprzedni zamawiający się rozmyślił co do koloru i im zalegała na stanie). Jedyne co radzę w ich przypadku, to samemu sobie zrobić obliczenia ilości dachówek i innych elementów. Chyba nie mają ręki do tych fachowców, bo nam obliczyli w sumie o 1 paletę za mało i musieliśmy domawiać (i czekać 3 tygodnie na zamówienie). Reszta elementów była w porządku. Poza tym, to wszystko miło, profesjonalnie (pan nas obsługujący (Tomasz) znał nawet historię firm produkujących dachówki do kilku fuzji wstecz)  Dowóz na budowę organizują bezpłatnie, a po wszystkim zabierają palety z powrotem i zwracają za nie pieniążki na rachunek.
> 
> Wybieraliśmy także okna do domu (PCV). I tu moje ogromne rozczarowanie. Jako że mamy domek 2-rodzinny, w sumie mieliśmy 28 sztuk okien. Koniec końców zamówiliśmy w OknoPlusie (choć zwiedziliśmy chyba ponad 15 punktów...). Np. w Okno-Plaście nie mają w ofercie stopniowanego uchyłu, ponadto kolorystyka dość powszechna. W OknoPlusie wprowadzili ostatnio chyba kilka nowych kolorów (my wybraliśmy właśnie jeden z nich). Co mnie znowu zdziwiło, w fabyce OknoPlastu w Ochmanowej dają nawet mniejsze rabaty niż u dystrybutorów w Krakowie! A wydawać by się mogło, że powinno być na odwrót... Nasze okna zamówiliśmy na Węgrzcach - tam dostaliśmy najkorzystniejszą cenę (a przecież było o co walczyć w kontekście ilości okien). Co prawda ten pomiar przekładali dwukrotnie, ale w końcu się zjawili. O efektach poinformuję po montażu.
> ...


Poszukuję inf. o okno-plusie a dokładnie montażystach w Węgrzcach, też zastanawiam się nad tą firmą ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak montują okna. Jeśli można proszę o odp.

----------


## Gonzokrak

Witam
Poszukuję pilnie ekipy do zrobienia izolacji na balkonach i tarasie. Może ma ktoś ekipę do polecenia i może się podzielić informacją jaką izolację położył.
Czekam na odpowiedz :big grin:

----------


## ulkap

> Poszukuję inf. o okno-plusie a dokładnie montażystach w Węgrzcach, też zastanawiam się nad tą firmą ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak montują okna. Jeśli można proszę o odp.


Chodzi o firmę Graffitti Stop?

----------


## SweetMonia

> Kto ma doświadczenie z firmą TEKO - schody? Poszukuję kogoś na północ Krakowa do instalacji elektrycznych i wod-kan. Kogo możecie polecić? Może do centralnego odkurzacza też by się ktoś nadawał godny polecenia?


Witam, osobiście nie miałam doświadczenia z firmą TEKO, ale widziałam jak wyglądają ich schody u dwójki znajomych - totalna porażka  :sad:  Po roku u znajomej schody bujają się na wszystkie strony, a u znajomego trzeszczą, zgrzypią i piszczą, do tego zaczęły się rozwarstwiać. Oboje czekają na serwis gwarancyjny, ale firma ich olewa. Ja na pewno nie skorzystam z ich usług.

U mnie elektrykę i centralny odkurzacz robiła firma Amper Tech i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mogę polecić.
Wod-kana i CO sama poszukuję, więc tutaj nie pomogę.

----------


## kozien

> Chodzi o firmę Graffitti Stop?


tak dokładnie o nich

----------


## kozien

> Witam, osobiście nie miałam doświadczenia z firmą TEKO, ale widziałam jak wyglądają ich schody u dwójki znajomych - totalna porażka  Po roku u znajomej schody bujają się na wszystkie strony, a u znajomego trzeszczą, zgrzypią i piszczą, do tego zaczęły się rozwarstwiać. Oboje czekają na serwis gwarancyjny, ale firma ich olewa. Ja na pewno nie skorzystam z ich usług.
> 
> U mnie elektrykę i centralny odkurzacz robiła firma Amper Tech i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mogę polecić.
> Wod-kana i CO sama poszukuję, więc tutaj nie pomogę.


dziękuje za to Teko w takim razie i szukam kogoś innego :smile:

----------


## conq

> Skąd jest ta firma i ile płaciłeś ?


Na Białej/Czarnej liście są na nich namiary  łącznie chyba z linkiem www 
ceny też tam mają

----------


## ulkap

> tak dokładnie o nich


Wg mnie montażyści są OK aczkolwiek my zamawialiśmy w tej firmie przede wszystkim ze względu na dobrą cenę i profesjonalną obsługę przez p. Kamila. Okna zamontowane prawidłowo i terminowo aczkolwiek ja się na montażystów raz wkurzyłam bo zostawili drewniane kliny w piance, które potem przyjeżdżali usuwać i niby usunęli ale potem się okazało, że nie (kliniki zaczęły parcieć, itp.) i musieliśmy to po nich poprawiać. Montowali nam też drzwi wejściowe i tu bez zastrzeżeń. Kombinowaliśmy z terminem do ostatniej chwili i byli bardzo wyrozumiali i się dostosowali (aczkolwiek to też chyba bardziej zasługa p. Kamila niż samych montażystów). Generalnie są OK i mogę ich polecić.

----------


## kozien

> Wg mnie montażyści są OK aczkolwiek my zamawialiśmy w tej firmie przede wszystkim ze względu na dobrą cenę i profesjonalną obsługę przez p. Kamila. Okna zamontowane prawidłowo i terminowo aczkolwiek ja się na montażystów raz wkurzyłam bo zostawili drewniane kliny w piance, które potem przyjeżdżali usuwać i niby usunęli ale potem się okazało, że nie (kliniki zaczęły parcieć, itp.) i musieliśmy to po nich poprawiać. Montowali nam też drzwi wejściowe i tu bez zastrzeżeń. Kombinowaliśmy z terminem do ostatniej chwili i byli bardzo wyrozumiali i się dostosowali (aczkolwiek to też chyba bardziej zasługa p. Kamila niż samych montażystów). Generalnie są OK i mogę ich polecić.


Dzięki za odpowiedź, no tak Pan Kamil widać zna się na tym czym handluje i zasługuje na miano profesjonalisty  :smile:

----------


## Akadi

> Witam,
> 
> 
> Przy okazji polecę firmę Trapez - Carbo z Zakopańskiej. Wybieraliśmy u nich dachówki, rynny i okno dachowe. Może cen nie mieli zbyt rewelacyjnych, ale można rzec, że przyzwoite (nam akurat się udało trafić na tę dachówkę i kolor co chcieliśmy, bo poprzedni zamawiający się rozmyślił co do koloru i im zalegała na stanie). Jedyne co radzę w ich przypadku, to samemu sobie zrobić obliczenia ilości dachówek i innych elementów. Chyba nie mają ręki do tych fachowców, bo nam obliczyli w sumie o 1 paletę za mało i musieliśmy domawiać (i czekać 3 tygodnie na zamówienie). Reszta elementów była w porządku. Poza tym, to wszystko miło, profesjonalnie (pan nas obsługujący (Tomasz) znał nawet historię firm produkujących dachówki do kilku fuzji wstecz)  Dowóz na budowę organizują bezpłatnie, a po wszystkim zabierają palety z powrotem i zwracają za nie pieniążki na rachunek.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jak długo czekałeś na zabranie palet? - U mnie już leżą miesiąc i nie ma kto zabrać. Powiedzieli mi, że zabierają palety grzecznościowo -  gdy jadą z towarem w dany rejon.
Poza tym z reklamacją są problemy.  Gdy składałam reklamację pytałam jak to zrobić. Powiedziano mi że mam dołączyć zdjęcia rozbitej dachówki. Tak też zrobiłam.  Po prawie miesiącu czekania dostałam odpowiedź, że reklamacja uznana, ale muszę im przywieźć rozbitą dachówkę. Gdy pytałam - nie było o tym mowy. Dachówka została przysypana ziemią, gdy porządkowaliśmy teren. Teraz mam wygrzebywać z ziemi, bo inaczej nie wymienią mi. Poza tym kupowałam pełnowartościowy towar, a dostałam uszkodzony i mam na własny koszt im zawieźć? 
Nie wiem, czy ja tak trafiłam, czy to jest taka praktyka w firmie. Dopóki nie zapłaciłam za towar wszystko było miło i uprzejmie. Gdy dostali kasę, zaczęło się olewanie klienta.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

czarna lista : fliziarz 791469308 lub 796146537 lub 792913091

pracował dla nas wielokrotnie i zbierał same superlatywy, ale raz wyciął taki numer że odradzam !!!

----------


## qqlio

> To moze "przy okazji" kierbuda
> 
> CZARNA LISTA Odradzam: Kierownik budowy Marian Lukasik
> Odebrane szalunki law na gruncie nienosnym i odebrana konstrukcja dachu, ktora po wizycie insp. nadzoru wymagala duzych, istotnych poprawek to chyba wystarczajace wytlumaczenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak tylko potwierdzam swoj wlasny wpis dodajac nowy fakt  :Smile: 
Ten kierownik dodatkowo probowal wyciagnac ode mnie dodatkowo 500PLN za oswiadczenia o zakonczeniu budowy, ktorych wystawienie jest jego obowiazkiem.
Generalnie wspolpraca z tym Panem byla zerowa, a jego kompetencje mizerne.
Tutaj nieco na wlasne zyczenie padlem ofiara typowego bledu "poczatkujacych" i wzialem ekipe z wsadem kierownika budowy...
Pozdrawiam budujacych.

----------


## Mozarcik

> Jak długo czekałeś na zabranie palet? - U mnie już leżą miesiąc i nie ma kto zabrać. Powiedzieli mi, że zabierają palety grzecznościowo -  gdy jadą z towarem w dany rejon.
> Poza tym z reklamacją są problemy.  Gdy składałam reklamację pytałam jak to zrobić. Powiedziano mi że mam dołączyć zdjęcia rozbitej dachówki. Tak też zrobiłam.  Po prawie miesiącu czekania dostałam odpowiedź, że reklamacja uznana, ale muszę im przywieźć rozbitą dachówkę. Gdy pytałam - nie było o tym mowy. Dachówka została przysypana ziemią, gdy porządkowaliśmy teren. Teraz mam wygrzebywać z ziemi, bo inaczej nie wymienią mi. Poza tym kupowałam pełnowartościowy towar, a dostałam uszkodzony i mam na własny koszt im zawieźć? 
> Nie wiem, czy ja tak trafiłam, czy to jest taka praktyka w firmie. Dopóki nie zapłaciłam za towar wszystko było miło i uprzejmie. Gdy dostali kasę, zaczęło się olewanie klienta.


U nas było trochę inaczej. Te palety zabrali rzeczywiście przy okazji, bo - jak pisałam wyżej - musieliśmy domówić dodatkową dachówkę i właśnie jak ją nam przywieźli (1 paleta), to zabrali wszystkie pozostałe.
Co do reklamacji, to my dachówki przeglądnęliśmy od razu w momencie, jak je nam przywieźli. I od razu stwierdziliśmy braki i zwyczajnie oddaliśmy uszkodzone dachówki panu kierowcy (o fakcie reklamacji tylko poinformowaliśmy dzwoniąc do Pana Tomka). I problemów nie było żadnych z tego tytułu. Żadnych zdjęć, żadnych pism itp. No ale może mieliśmy po prostu szczęście...

----------


## Artur101

Witam,

To moje pierwsze polecenie ale jestem je winien.

Z przekonaniem polecam flizarza - Pana Lucjana z Krakowa.
Człowiek wolny w swojej pracy ale bardzo dokładny. Robił u mnie łazienkę z "wygibasami", salon oraz kuchnię. 
Nie wydziwia, jak trzeba doradzi, bardzo przyjemny człowiek. Pracuje sam.
Telefon: 510 968 505.

----------


## ulkap

> czarna lista : fliziarz 791469308 lub 796146537 lub 792913091
> 
> pracował dla nas wielokrotnie i zbierał same superlatywy, ale raz wyciął taki numer że odradzam !!!


Jak się nazywa ten jegomość?

----------


## redpradnik

> Jak długo czekałeś na zabranie palet? - U mnie już leżą miesiąc i nie ma kto zabrać. Powiedzieli mi, że zabierają palety grzecznościowo -  gdy jadą z towarem w dany rejon.
> Poza tym z reklamacją są problemy.  Gdy składałam reklamację pytałam jak to zrobić. Powiedziano mi że mam dołączyć zdjęcia rozbitej dachówki. Tak też zrobiłam.  Po prawie miesiącu czekania dostałam odpowiedź, że reklamacja uznana, ale muszę im przywieźć rozbitą dachówkę. Gdy pytałam - nie było o tym mowy. Dachówka została przysypana ziemią, gdy porządkowaliśmy teren. Teraz mam wygrzebywać z ziemi, bo inaczej nie wymienią mi. Poza tym kupowałam pełnowartościowy towar, a dostałam uszkodzony i mam na własny koszt im zawieźć? 
> Nie wiem, czy ja tak trafiłam, czy to jest taka praktyka w firmie. Dopóki nie zapłaciłam za towar wszystko było miło i uprzejmie. Gdy dostali kasę, zaczęło się olewanie klienta.


u mnie bylo identycznie!! wyslalem zdjecie z dachowka czekalem 4 msc ( zostalo mi dachowki bocznej wiec dach skonczyli ) po kilku msc sie przypomnialem oni do mnie ze mam uszkodzona dachowke przywiezc :smile:  m owie nie mam sorry sprzatalem kolo domu - napisalem pismo i odstąpili od rządań

czlowiek im zostawil 45000 a tak postepuja... z paletami musialem zawiezc sam na przyczepce bo sie doprosić nie moglem

mam takie samo zdanie jak ty o Trapezie - do zapłaty są mega uprzejmi jak zaplacisz mają Cię w D...

Ja kupowalem u wspomnianego Pana Tomka... nie wiem jak Wy podobno roznie mozna trafic sasiad tam teraz kupuje dachowke powiedzialem zeby szedl do kogos innego

----------


## passatwv

Kolejny raz mogę, a właściwie muszę polecić super fachowca -stolarza. Robił już u mnie drzwi wewnętrzne, boazerie oraz sufity oraz kuchnie. wszystko w dębinie. i zawsze byłem mega zadowolony. a teraz mogę go polecic z czystym sumieniem dla wszystkich którzy mają w planie wykonać u siebie schody. Potrzebujesz zdjęć pisz. Działa głownie w małopolsce.Tel Piotr Miodek 506140382

----------


## kozien

> Kolejny raz mogę, a właściwie muszę polecić super fachowca -stolarza. Robił już u mnie drzwi wewnętrzne, boazerie oraz sufity oraz kuchnie. wszystko w dębinie. i zawsze byłem mega zadowolony. a teraz mogę go polecic z czystym sumieniem dla wszystkich którzy mają w planie wykonać u siebie schody. Potrzebujesz zdjęć pisz. Działa głownie w małopolsce.Tel Piotr Miodek 506140382


chciałbym zobaczyć te schody [email protected].
Dzięki

----------


## Rapik

Mnie też zrobił w konia!!! zabrał mi dziennik i nie chce go oddać!!!!!!! najpierw umówiliśmy od całości roboty a po wykonaniu prac okazało się że oprócz tego co umówiliśmy się to jeszcze muszę zapłacić za godziny przepracowane u mnie....
JEST ŻAŁOSNY!!!!
I SZUKA NAIWNIAKÓW!!!!
DOBRZE BAJERUJE....

----------


## Rapik

*UWAGA!!!!    EDWARD ŁASAK*

NA CHOLERNIE CZARNĄ LISTĘ CHCĘ WPISAĆ :

EDWARDA ŁASAKA!!! TO OSZUST I NACIĄGACZ.... 
Obiecuje gruszki na wierzbie!!!!!  a płacisz jeśli jesteś cwany tylko potrójnie  :smile:  
Jak nie łapiesz klimatów budowy to przepłacasz co najmniej 5X 

Jego układy ze składami budowlanymi i jego prowadzone dzienniki to jedno wielkie oszustwo!!!

Po za tym jest niezrównoważony psychicznie!!!!

UWAGA NA TEGO GOŚCIA!!!!

----------


## Rapik

NA BIAŁĄ LISTĘ POSIADAM BARDZO DOBRYCH* FACHOWCÓW  od ociepleń z zewnątrz, ogrodzenia, wszystkie prace ziemne*.... Na prawdę mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem w okolicach Krakowa głównie południe 

Wiem co pisze miałem około 7 koparkowych  :smile:   mój gość może nie jest tani (drogi też nie), ale robi tą samą prace w 2X krótszym czasie  :smile:  dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych...
Ja byłem w szoku jak radził sobie w naprawdę  trudnych warunkach.... wyśle namiary jeśli ktoś potrzebuje

[email protected]

----------


## conq

Matko, ludzie bardzo Wam współczuję ale dlaczego nie nauczycie się że płącimy całość PO wykonanej robocie
absolutnie ŻADNYCH ZALICZEK. To nie wykonawca Wam robi łaskę tylko odwrotnie.
Poza tym padło tu na forum piękne stwierdzenie o płaceniu za usługę
100% ustalonego wynagrodzenia należy się za 100% wykonanej pracy w 100% ustalonego terminu w 100% ustalonej jakości
Jakiekolwiek odstępstwa są podstawą do nie zapłacenia całości

Gwarantuję że tak się da, nam się udało postawić SSO w 2 m-ce choć nie obyło się bez problemu z pokryciem dachu

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Sylwia73

Z przyjemnoscia moge polecic mojego pana slusarza, ktory robil mi drabinki stalowe na antresole (do obejrzenia w dzienniku) - tanio, szybko i sprawnie. Do tego wyjatkowo grzecznie i sympatycznie oraz z inicjatywa wlasna dla niezdecydowanych.  Tel. 660 031 477. Pan Krzysztof. Robi tylko prywatnie.  :wink: 


Rowniez zdecydowanie polecam pana Krzysztofa. Nam poprawial furtke (spawanie, dyletacja, zamek).

----------


## Akadi

> u mnie bylo identycznie!! wyslalem zdjecie z dachowka czekalem 4 msc ( zostalo mi dachowki bocznej wiec dach skonczyli ) po kilku msc sie przypomnialem oni do mnie ze mam uszkodzona dachowke przywiezc m owie nie mam sorry sprzatalem kolo domu - napisalem pismo i odstąpili od rządań
> 
> czlowiek im zostawil 45000 a tak postepuja... z paletami musialem zawiezc sam na przyczepce bo sie doprosić nie moglem
> 
> mam takie samo zdanie jak ty o Trapezie - do zapłaty są mega uprzejmi jak zaplacisz mają Cię w D...
> 
> Ja kupowalem u wspomnianego Pana Tomka... nie wiem jak Wy podobno roznie mozna trafic sasiad tam teraz kupuje dachowke powiedzialem zeby szedl do kogos innego


Ja kupowałam u Pana Bogdana K..  Wygląda na to, że to praktyka u nich.  Mąż zrobił mu awanturę, więc palety zabrali, ale z reklamacją dalej stoimy w martwym punkcie. Jak uzasadniłeś w piśmie do Nich. Bo nam powiedział wspomniany Pan Bogdan, że to wymóg Creatona. Wymieniają uszkodzoną na dobrą i  nie da się inaczej. Przywieźli Ci, czy sam musiałeś odebrać?

----------


## Konieczki

No to widzę że się w Trapez dużo pozmieniało, ja miałam taką sytuację że odebrałam i podpisałam odbiór rynien stalowych później zauważyłam ze są zarysowane zadzwoniłam i kazali przywieźć i wymienili na nowe. Ale to było dwa lata temu..... W tym roku kupowałam śniegołapy i było ok. Ale zazwyczaj tak jest że jak ktoś dostanie kasę to klienta ma gdzieś.

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka 
Widze , ze rozgorzala dyskusja na temat *TRAPEZ ,* ja zakupilam caly material na dach w Trapez - Carbo II na Zakopianskiej , jak do tej pory super obsluga ze strony Pana Tomka , material dojechal na czas ( jest kilka brakow maja byc dowiezione w tym tygodniu ) , sa rowniez rozbite dachowki ( kilka ) - zrobilam zdjecia i stosowna notatke do tego oraz poinformowalam Pana Tomka o calej sytuacji . Dach bede dopiero robila za kilka dni wiec zobaczymy jak dalej sytuacja sie rozwinie ........ jak do tej pory wspolpraca OK.

----------


## Edyta M

I jeszcze jedno .... material na dach w calosci + dodatki typu blacha , rynny ..... kupilam ( zaplacilam ) w kwietniu 2010 , a w sierpniu dostarczono mi go na budowe

----------


## Mozarcik

Widzę, że na temat Trapez Carbo różne są opinie... u nas ani zdjęć żadnych nie robiliśmy u (uszkodzonych dachówek), ani reklaramcji nie pisaliśmy. Po prostu zaznaczyliśmy na protokole odbioru braki i to wszystko.
Rynna jedna też była porysowana i blacha do wykończeń i to bez najmniejszych zastrzeżeń wymienili (panowie z transpotu to po prostu zabrali), a brakujący element nam dowieziono na budowę w ciągu tygodnia.
Inne elementy (śniegołapy, okno dachowe, wyłaz) były bez zastrzeżeń. W międzyczasie zmieniliśmy też w zamówieniu folię kalenicową na grzebienie i nie było problemu. Podobnie z folią paroprzepuszczalną.
Więc my narzekać nie będziemy, ale domyślam się, że może po prostu mieliśmy szczęście....

P.S. Jak w środku palety dachówka była poobijana (czego nie sprawdzaliśmy przecież, bo dachówek mieliśmy ok. 3200), to nasza ekipa je zwyczajnie wzięła na docinkę na skosy.

----------


## altair666

oszust z Legionowa ale może działąć wszedzie http://www.uwagaoszust.yoyo.pl/

----------


## spyra3009

> A ja polecam dwie Pani archeolog do nazorów i nie tylko w Krakowie i okolicach .
> tel 607390348 oraz druga Pani 608054105.
> Polecam


u mnie jedna z Pań przyjechała na budowe, powiedziała, że pada deszcz i zainkasowała 350 zł ;-(

----------


## kozien

> u mnie jedna z Pań przyjechała na budowe, powiedziała, że pada deszcz i zainkasowała 350 zł ;-(


no pięknie, każdy zarabia jak może - też bym chciał tak dorabiać 350zł, super fucha

----------


## janek510

Czy ktoś słyszał coś o firmie JANEX Janusz Littner z Wieliczki? Firma zajmuje się wykończeniem wnętrz - łazienki, malowanie.

----------


## redpradnik

> u mnie jedna z Pań przyjechała na budowe, powiedziała, że pada deszcz i zainkasowała 350 zł ;-(


to bym jej w zyciu nie zaplacil bo zxa co?!

----------


## Edyta M

> to bym jej w zyciu nie zaplacil bo zxa co?!


Za to , ze przyjechala ...........

----------


## Wujor

> u mnie jedna z Pań przyjechała na budowe, powiedziała, że pada deszcz i zainkasowała 350 zł ;-(


I tak powiedziała sobie 350zł a Ty grzecznie zapłaciłaś??? a jak by bąknęła 700zł?
Jeżeli tak to gratuluje naiwności...

Weź ją do mnie przyślij...psami poszczuje i jeszcze mi zapłaci 350zł za  to że przywozi deszcz ze sobą  :smile:

----------


## kaczorek1234

CZARNA LISTA WYKONAWCÓW TWOJSTYL.NET

witam, do grona nierzetelnych firm chciałbym dołaczyć twojstyl.net z Krakowa ul Prandoty 6
Firma na poczatku sprawia dobre wrazenie, maja lokal, za darmo robią pomiar z rysunkiem jednak jak już "złapią" ofiarę to z realizacja znacznie gorzej.
Cale szczescie zdarzyli u mnie zrobic jedynie kuchnie i szafe w korytarzu. Dla fachowców kolor aluminium, aluminium mat czy satyna to to samo - kazde rozety inne, rury do montazu barku rownież. za dół kuchni ok 3,5 metra szafek zapłaciłem 4000 tys zl, klamek do szafek tez nie chcialo im sie szukac zamiast spasować je do długości kupili worek relingów niezaleznie czy szafka ma 30 cm czy 60 cm szerokości przez co okazalo sie ze ta krótsza 30 cm przy otwarciu obija o szafkę obok. Do tego szuflady źle spasowane, dziury i odstepy. To nic że okazalo się że jedna szafka wyszla za krótka wstawili listwę ciemny orzech z boku i było już OK, mimoze że cala kuchnia to lakier wysoki połysk :big grin:  . Generalnie szafki obiekt drwin i dowcipów kolejnych fachowców- sama naprawa tego partactwa kosztowala mnie kolejne kilkaset zlotych.
Dalej- przedpokój. Szafa zamontowana tak jak wymiary wnęki jednak okazało się po montażu że ściany są krzywe więc drzwi przesuwne się nie domkną i zostaje 3,5 cm szpara. po napisaniu reklamacji Szanowny wlasciciel nawet nie pokwapil się przyjechac i obejrzec dzielo fachowców- odparł że to wina krzywych scian i wiedzielismy o tym wczesniej że tak będzie :big grin: 
wiecej info na prv

----------


## Dramatyczny

NIE POLECAM :
Marcin Radecki

Firma : http://www.remontyodadoz.tupolecam.pl/

każdy ustalony termin robi się podwójnie długi i nie ma roboty, której nie są w stanie spaprać, a biorą się za wszystko i sprawiają wrażenie solidnych.

"szara" strefa mieląca kolejnych pracowników i doprowadzająca kolejnych Klientów do krańcowej wytrzymalości.

----------


## ulkap

Biała Lista - Ekipa od elewacji. U nas właśnie skończyli - styropian 17 cm i tynk silikonowo-silikatowy Ceresit, do tego parapety klinkierowe i montowanie styropianowych gzymsów dookoła okien - i wyszło przepięknie. Solidni, bardzo dokładni. Druga najlepsza ekipa na naszej budowie (po ekipie p. Żmudy od tynków wewnętrznych, której nikt nie pobije  :Smile: ). Wprawdzie przekroczyli znacznie termin realizacji ale efekt był tego wart - wszystko zrobione idealnie, dopracowany ostatni szczegół. Do tego mili i sympatyczni, zawsze pod telefonem i zawsze na czas w pracy, doradzą fajne rozwiązania (a odradzą te nieprzemyślane). Przed rozpoczęciem prac nie było problemu aby pokazali efekty poprzednich zleceń. Polecam! Tel. 888 183 882.

----------


## malgos2

Rzadko kiedy mamy okazje polecic deweloperow i niestety forum jest pelne historii jak z horroru o wspolpracy z nimi. Mysle jednak, ze moge polecic dewelopera Titan - Lux Sp. z o.o. z Libiaza. Poki co jestem zadowolona i mam nadzieje, ze tak zostanie do konca rekojmi.

----------


## [email protected]

Mogę szczerze polecić firmę budowlaną Józefa Dominika z Borzęty.

Wykonują różne prace ciesielskie, zbrojeniowe i stricte murarskie.

Nie znalazłem strony internetowej, ale jak coś to podrzuce.

----------


## ali1966_66

Najwyższy czas dorzucić do CZARNEJ LISTY  inwestora!!!!!!!!!!!!  UWAGA  na p. GODZIKA z Wieliczki dom w Sułowie naciągacz krętacz oszust  ustala cenę potem kilka razy  karze przerabiać  po swojemu na koniec nie płaci i szuka dziury w swoim pomyśle,jednym słowem UWAŻAĆ NA OSZUSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kozien

słuchajcie, potrzebny elektryk do instalacji i ktoś od wod-kan na północy krakowa, a dokładnie to ktoś godny polecenia.

----------


## SweetMonia

> słuchajcie, potrzebny elektryk do instalacji i ktoś od wod-kan na północy krakowa, a dokładnie to ktoś godny polecenia.


*kozien*, dzwoniłeś do tego elektryka, o którym Ci pisałam ? Do wod-kanu jeszcze nikogo nie znalazłam  :sad:

----------


## krystyna M

> słuchajcie, potrzebny elektryk do instalacji i ktoś od wod-kan na północy krakowa, a dokładnie to ktoś godny polecenia.


U nas elektrykę robił pan Kazimierz  - polecam. Doradził, wykonał, a jak trzeba było coś dodatkowo zrobić -  nie było problemu, szybko i sprawnie.

Tak więc Biała Lista: Pan Kazimierz - elektryk  692 081 376

----------


## kozien

dzięki za elektryków, teraz już będę miał z czego wybrać , no to jeszcze wod-kan, mam namiary na Pana Madeja z Krakowa robi wod-kan podobno ok, nie wiem na razie tylko kolega mi polecił ale jak ktoś jeszcze będzie miał jakiś sprawdzony namiar to proszę pisać.

----------


## ulkap

> no to jeszcze wod-kan, mam namiary na Pana Madeja z Krakowa robi wod-kan podobno ok, nie wiem na razie tylko kolega mi polecił ale jak ktoś jeszcze będzie miał jakiś sprawdzony namiar to proszę pisać.


Polecam naszego hydraulika: p. Józek 602 779 337. Wprawdzie u nas jeszcze nie skończył prac (zrobione wod-kan ale nie CO) to do tej pory jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Proszę się powołać na Norberta z Bosutowa.

----------


## Konieczki

No to u mnie kolejny etap budowy zakończony i kolejna ekipa godna polecenia  :smile:  Tynkarze - p. Robert Nowak tel.662 143 546.  Polecam ta ekipa bo cala współpraca przebiegała bez zarzutów, a tynki odebrane przez speca (kolegę dewelopera) nie miały żadnych odchyłek ponad normowe 2mm na łacie 2m  :smile:  a cały dom mierzyliśmy. Obmiar tynów też się zgadzał. Tynki maszynowe cementowo-wapienne
Jeszcze jakby ktoś szukał speca od przepychów to polecam Pana Prygę Krzyśka tel. 501 466 036 (panowie polecani tutaj na forum wołali takie ceny że szok, ktoś już kiedyś poruszał ten temat ze im się chyba poprzewracało).

----------


## mijas

> Witam
> Szukając firmy do zabudowy poddasza oraz sufitów na parterze skorzystaliśmy z listy polecanych firm na tej liście. Dlatego teraz chciałabym napisać kilka słów komentarza. 
> Po rozmowie wybór padł na pana Kowala - polecana tu firma Firma Kowalbud tel.510-804-034 .  Spotkanie wstępne ok , ale przyznaję się ze zaniedbaliśmy dokładne sprawdzenie wykonawcy ( choćby kilka telefonów do poprzednich inwestorów itp.). Później okazało się że Pan Kowal ma kilka ekip, więc nigdy nie ma pewności na kogo się akurat trafi.  Nam przypadła ekipa "Ekosysytem Pan Patryk Kałuża".  
> Oszacowany czas wykonania 3 tygodnie - zakończyliśmy po 5 i a to tylko dlatego że już nam się spieszyło. Ogólnie panowie należą do kategorii wykonawców "co się pan przejmujesz, nic nie będzie widać , będzie pan zadowolony" . 
> Panowie do poprawiania błędów w swoich konstrukcjach używają masy gipsowej, a poziomica przy robieniu zabudowy nie jest podstawowym narzędziem a jedynie dodatkiem. Minął miesiąc kiedy Panowie skończyli prace a już pojawiły się pierwsze pęknięcia na poddaszu, nie mówiąc o tym że Pan który miał malować powiedział że bez poprawy ( konstrukcja i gładzie) to on się tego nie podejmie. 
> Panowie potrafili "zepsuć" coś co wydaje się naprawdę proste - sufi podwieszany ( 2m na 3m )  a różnica poziomów to około 1 cm , może normy to dopuszczają ale jak dla mnie to brak dbałości i niechlujstwo wykonawcze. Na poprawę umawiam się już 3 tygodnie i doszliśmy do etapu nie odbierania moich telefonów. 
> 
> podsumowując firma Kowalbud - radzę dokładnie zweryfikować przed podjęciem decyzji , a ekipę Pana Kałuży odradzam. 
> Duet Kowalbud/Ekosystem jak na razie najgorsza ekipa na naszej budowie. 
> ...



Zgadzam się z 300% z powyższą wypowiedzią!!!! Mam dokładnie takie same doświadczenia. KowalBud trafia u mnie na najczarniejszą z czarnych list.

----------


## ngel

do Białej Listy dorzucam polecaną już tutaj firmę Wieliterm zajmująca się między innymi wykonaniem świadectw energetycznych. Bardzo miła współpraca, wszystko załatwione profesjonalnie, terminowo i wydaje mi się że nie drogo. Pani Agnieszka (jeśli nic nie pokręciłam) bardzo miła i rzeczowa. Ja polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Najwyższy czas dorzucić do CZARNEJ LISTY inwestora!!!!!!!!!!!! UWAGA na p. GODZIKA z Wieliczki dom w Sułowie naciągacz krętacz oszust ustala cenę potem kilka razy karze przerabiać po swojemu na koniec nie płaci i szuka dziury w swoim pomyśle,jednym słowem UWAŻAĆ NA OSZUSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rozumiem , ze Ty jestes Wykonawca ???

----------


## Barti44

No to przyszedł czas i na mnie.
Może od początku:
1. Elektryk Krzysztof Barket 605 681 633- wspominany już tutaj na białej liście.
Absolutnie biała lista. Od początku było wszystko OK- zawsze coś doradził (zarówno jeśli chodzi o techniczne rozwiązania [UPS jako stabilizator napięcia, osobna wtyczka do rozdzielni na agregat-to ważne u mnie na wsi  :smile:   ] ,  jak i o dekoracje- np. podświetlany stojak z winem etc). I to co najważniejsze- ZAWSZE odbiera telefon i jak coś trzeba przerobić, przesunąć przyjeżdza bez wahania (bez dodatkowych opłat), bo dba o klienta.  I tutaj najciekawsza część- cenowo jest bardzo atrakcyjny- przy konkursie na elektryka do mojego domu miałem oferty od 6 różnych osób- m.in. z białej listy, więc wiem co mówię  :smile:  reasumując   -> POLECAM <-
Aha, robił u mnie elektrykę, TV, alarm i przyłącz, w sumie wszystko związane z kablami  :smile: 

Żeby nie było, że jestem gołosłowny: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C3%B3w./page28

2. Aqua Jacek - też super- tu się nie będę rozpisywał, bo na ten temat już dużo napisano. Robili całą wod-kan. Tylko panowie- TERMINY :O

3. BŁYSKAWICA pan SOKOŁOWSKI 502 522 018- jeden z najfajniejszych fachowców jaki pracował u mnie na budowie- kompetentny, terminowy, miły i tani. Zawsze dzwonił- że będzie, że go nie będzie, czy może przyjechać- ciekawa odmiana od z reguły odmiennego podejścia fachowców. Super.

4. Panowie od elewacji 781 790 291 - wzięci tutaj z forum- nie wiem, czy mogę chwalić, bo jeszcze nie skończyli, ale póki co, to super praca. Na polu zimno, mokro i wietrznie, a oni dzielnie, dokładnie pracują. Ocieplają, podsibitka i parapety zewn. Grzeczni, kulturalni. Super.

5. Pan Sylwester- fliziarz- 506 053 502 - bardzo dokładni, a stosunkowo szybko pracujący specjaliści- nie ma tak, że zaczną dwa dni, rozgrzebią i pójdą na inną robotę. Delikatnie pedantyczni, ale to u fliziarza cenna cecha  :smile:  cenowo- bardzo atrakcyjni.

Rada dla forumowiczów poszukujących ekip- bierzcie fachowców z forum, bo to dobrzy specjaliści. Każdemu zależy, żeby mieć dobre opinie, wiec się starają.

CDN, bo jeszcze mam kandydatów na czarną listę...

----------


## langerob25

Ja też chciałbym polecić kolejną osobę, a raczej ekipę.Ekipa od wylewek spisała się świetnie.Zrobili wszystko jak chciałem,słowni ,terminowi,zawsze pod telefonem,który odbierają.Wszyscy jak tylko przychodzą zachwycają się ,że nic tylko pomalować i można mieszkać :smile:  
kontakt Tomek 694146305

----------


## bm_mi

Szukam kogoś bardzo solidnego do wykonania balustrad balkonowych (południe Krakowa). Pilne.
Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Szukam kogoś bardzo solidnego do wykonania balustrad balkonowych (południe Krakowa). Pilne.
> Pozdrowienia!



Może który z tych ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056161

----------


## redpradnik

> Szukam kogoś bardzo solidnego do wykonania balustrad balkonowych (południe Krakowa). Pilne.
> Pozdrowienia!


polecalem Pana z Wieliczki na forum

----------


## marchew

WItam Was
Czy mozecie polecic radiestete? WIerze, nie wierze, dla swietego spokoju chce sprawdzic jak postawic ten dom na dzialce.

----------


## redpradnik

Moj dziadek św Pamięci miał taki dar... - udało się że sprawdził mi dom - nie było jak go postawić wszędzie żyły .
Kupiłem folię czarną pod wylewki która wytłumiła wszystko - i żyły zostały tylko na parapecie - podobno pies nie lezy nażyle - mój notorycznie tam leży :smile: 

To co mi dziadek powiedział to w foli która wytłumi musi być coś na K ... za cholere teraz nie pamietam jak sobie przypomne to napisze

----------


## Edyta M

Witam 
Czy moze ktos polecic fachowca od odgromowki ..... potrzebuje na JUZ !!!! 
Dzieki

----------


## bradykardia1

BIAŁA LISTA

witam
ja gorąco chciałam polecić dwóch Panów, którzy od dłuższego czasu staja na głowie ,i wciskaja mnie w wolne terminy jak tylko uda mi się zdobyć kolejne materiały  :wink:  Pan Rafał i Jurek z Remont Serwis Bis - chłopaki zrobili u mnie większość instalacji w domu od elektryki przez co i wod-kan. Teraz mordują się z wykończeniówką . Niestety nie mam mozliwości żeby robić wszystko po kolei więc jak tylko mam materiał -przyjeżdzają - oglądają i robią jak na razie wszystko na cacy - też miałam namiary od znajomej której wyremontowali cały domek  :wink:  telefon mam do Pana Jurka 502-028-913
pozdrawiam

----------


## usiaczek

> DO BIAŁEJ LISTY zapisuję skład STC w Skawinie, super obsługa!! Dowożą wszystko na czas, mozna robic zwroty. Obsługa komunikatywna i pomocna. Jak na razie jestem zadowolona.


Podpisuję się pod tą opinią, dodam jeszcze, ze maja bardzo dobre ceny i rabaty,  polecam.

----------


## redpradnik

Szukam osoby ktora przygotuje mi słupki klinkierowe pod zawieszenie bramy ( zalanie ławy , wymurowanie 3 słupków z klinkieru z osadzonymi zawiasami) moze ktos z Was cos takiego robil i moze polecic?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Szukam osoby ktora przygotuje mi słupki klinkierowe pod zawieszenie bramy ( zalanie ławy , wymurowanie 3 słupków z klinkieru z osadzonymi zawiasami) moze ktos z Was cos takiego robil i moze polecic?


Może to.

Lelek Krzysztof tel. 12 270 65 30

----------


## ulkap

> Witam 
> Czy moze ktos polecic fachowca od odgromowki ..... potrzebuje na JUZ !!!! 
> Dzieki


U znajomego robił instalację odgromową (i z resztą całą resztę elektryki) pan, którego nr to 602 623 630. Znajomy był bardzo zadowolony. U mnie ten elektryk nie robił ale chyba go wezmę do odgromówki, bo pierwotnie nie robiliśmy ale chyba sobie dorobimy.

----------


## redpradnik

Polecałem juz Pana Sokołowskiego - specjalista jak się patrzy w kwesti odgromienia.
Konkurencyjny cenowo , kultura osobista na wysokim poziomie , dluga gwarancja i zero problemów

http://www.blyskawica.pl/kontakt-4-s.html

kom. 502 522 018

----------


## ejszia

Witam! Bardzo proszę o polecenie pracowni, która zajęłaby się wszelkimi formalnościami od "0" aż do pozwolenia na budowę. Solidnej i umiarkowanej cenowo  :smile:  Jestem spoza Krakowa i zupełnie nie wiem, jak się poruszać po urzędach  :sad:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## ngel

no i niestety i ja dodam kogoś do CZARNEJ LISTY
u mnie na taką listę trafiła firma Avitech zajmująca się przydomowymi oczyszczalniami ścieków
samo wykonanie ok- szybko sprawnie i byłoby super ale..... 
2 tygodnie po wprowadzeniu się mieliśmy się skontaktować z panem Michałem (właściciel) żeby  uruchomił nam oczyszczalnię- tj zamontował sterownik, wsypał bakterie oraz przeszkolił jak obsługiwać oczyszczalnię. I niestety 3 tygodnie nie udało mi się doprosić pana żeby zechciał do nas przyjechać- no pewnie kasę wziął to co będzie jeździł za frajer. W końcu wymyślił, że on przez telefon powie mężowi jak to uruchomić! Ciekawe jak przez telefon zamierzał przekazać nam sterownik?? A nie mógł do mnie przyjechać bo po 15 to on nie może a do 15 to ja pracuję- więc to przecież moja wina, że nie postanowiłam wziąć urlopu żeby pan zechciał wykonać rzecz, za która dostał kasę. A w soboty pan nie pracuje. Gdy zadzwoniłam do pana żeby nas telefonicznie poinstruował co i jak (po tym jak łaskawie odebrał mój 7 telefon) stwierdzi, że on teraz jest z rodziną na spacerze i żebym zadzwoniła w poniedziałek!  W końcu mąż się wkur.... i wysłał mu maila z wezwaniem do wykonania umowy to mu odpisał, że przecież ja tylko raz dzwoniłam więc o co nam chodzi? Po kolejnych dwóch tygodniach pan wczoraj się łaskawie objawił- myślałam że nastąpił szczęśliwy finał. Jakże się myliłam! Pan zainstalował cos, wsypał bakterie, kazał nic nie ruszać i poszedł. Jakież było zdziwienie męża gdy stwierdził, że sterownik, który pan nam zainstalował to zwykły wyłącznik czasowy kosztujący 9 pln! A nie oryginalny sterownik do oczyszczalni roth z wyświetlaczem, który miał pokazywac rózne informacje. Żeby było śmiesznie to nawet na stronie tego pana jest dokładne zdjęcie tegoż sterownika (tego który miał być). Wysłaliśmy zatem maila do pana z zapytaniem kiedy zamierza dostarczyć właściwy sterownik? Pan się oczywiście nie odezwał. Mąż do niego zadzwonił i co się dowiedział? Że pan nam sterownika nie zmieni!! Bo on teraz takie instaluje bo tamte się rzekomo psuły!!! Najbardziej wkurza mnie, że w sumie jest to pierdoła a bujam się z tym od kilku tygodni i tym razem nie popuszczę. Doprowadzę do wymiany tego sterownika choćbym miała walczyć o to w sądzie- nie będę tolerowała cwaniactwa i  krętactwa. Nic mnie tak nie wkurza jak takie podejście- dopóki trzymam kasę to się ze mną liczą a potem- nawet pomimo podpisanych umów- bujaj się babo sama! Wrrr.....
Reasumując nie polecam firmy Avitech www.avitech.lap.pl

----------


## basiekg

Witam 
ja od tygodnia mieszkam w nowym domku i musze poweidziec ze caly domek robilam przy pomocy tylko i wylacznie polecanych ekip a i tak wiekszosc z nich zakwalifikowałabym jako szare lub czarne :sad:  o nich wole nie pisac
natomiast absolutnie biala lista:
pan Wiesiek Kukuła - stolarz od kuchni melbli lazienkowych szaf przesuwnych - nie ma dla niego zadnych nie da sie, zawsze otwarty na propozycje i wszystko idealnie realizuje tyle tylko ze moze czasmi nabrac spoznienia ale nie sa to jakies straszne przesuniecia i migania sie jak to sie zdaza czesto innym - uprzedza ze cos mu wypadlo i ze bedzie za np 2,3 dni naprawde polecam
502140335
pan Grzegorz Węgrzyn drzwi i parapety drzwi robi przepiekne dębowe (wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne ) wszyscy ktorzy mnie odiwedzaja pytaja kto je robil, ceny nie sa z kosmosu i to chyba jedyny Pan ktorego nie musiałam przyspieszac, wszystko bylo nawet przed czasem aczkolwiek zamawialam drzwi z duzym wyprzedzeniem 504781332
pan Paweł Zajt fabryka podłog bochnia miałam 2 panow od parkietu wiec mam porownanie ale raczje powinnam powiedziec ze nie ma porownania ta druga firma maskara: ubrudzila parkiet gotowy lakierem i  sie wyparła, korek zrobila paskudnie, a pan Paweł bardzo profesjonalnie podchodzi do sprawy pieknie po sobie posprzatal parkeit ulozony idealnie - nie ma na co narzekac 
pan Goncarz wylewki wszystko idealnie rowniotko wszyscy wykonawcy ktorzy robili podlogi byli zadowoleni 603680072

----------


## FDrake

Cześć,
  Do czarnej listy chciałabym wrzucić firmę DREWEX z filią w Skawinie. Co prawda kupiłam u nich tanio okna , ale potem musiałam na nie czekać 2 miesiące. Okna miały być w przeciągu 4 tygodni. Doczekałam się w końcu, ale po wielkich przejściach i awanturach, bo zawsze mieli problem z ich przywiezieniem od producenta. Pogoniłam ich w końcu pismem do prezesa. Ich obsługa klienta jest na żenującym poziomie (jak za komuny!!! może przyjadą a może nie ! horror).

  Na białej liście umieściłabym pana Andrzeja Malczewskiego z Jordanowa. Zajmuje się stolarką i świetnie zrobił nam drewnianą elewację. Terminowo,solidnie i nie trzeba nad nim stać - wystarczy się wcześniej dogadać co i jak . Cena też nie wygórowana. 
http://www.malczewski.com.pl/

----------


## jowitajb

Kolejna ekipa do białej listy. Wylewkarze z firmy Dro-Mix. W pięciu zrobili 220 m2 w 6 godzin - wszystko dokładnie i szybko. Dodatkowo robili dylatacje oraz zbrojenie włóknami do betonu fibermesh. Styropian natomiast układaliśmy wcześniej sami. Cena również przystępna, kontakt z szefem bardzo dobry. Serdecznie polecam

----------


## kozien

> Kolejna ekipa do białej listy. Wylewkarze z firmy Dro-Mix. W pięciu zrobili 220 m2 w 6 godzin - wszystko dokładnie i szybko. Dodatkowo robili dylatacje oraz zbrojenie włóknami do betonu fibermesh. Styropian natomiast układaliśmy wcześniej sami. Cena również przystępna, kontakt z szefem bardzo dobry. Serdecznie polecam


ile zapłaciłeś za te wylewki?

----------


## jowitajb

> ile zapłaciłeś za te wylewki?


Wiadomość na PW

----------


## Kallula

Chciałabym polecić dwie ekipy polecane juz na białej liście.Pierwsza to ekipa murarzy z Tymbarka( polecana wcześniej przez Redpradnika).Sumienni ,fachowi i baaardzo dokładni.Pan który przyjechal do pomiaru okien powiedział ,że mieliśmy genialnych murarzy.Potwierdzam :smile: 

Pan Marian 504121564

I kolejni,też już wczesniej na białej liście to elektrycy,w dwa tygodnie zrobili nam całą elektrykę ,alarmy,internet itp.Bardzo sumienni,doradzają a my zabiegani i zapracowani mogliśmy sie zdać całkowicie na nich.Bardzo sympatyczni z ogromnym poczuciem humoru   :smile: 

Pan Krzysiek 607-732-169

----------


## Kallula

Mam jeszcze prośbę ,polećcie prosze na szybko tynkarzy,pilnie potrzebujemy wytynkowac wkoło okien pod ciepły montaż, a jeszcze pilniej potrzebujemy kogoś do wykonania przyłącza wody i kanalizacji.Była jedna ekipa i wyceniła nam na 16 000.Szok!!!Błagam nie odsyłajcie mnie do przeczytania 45 stron bo nie jestem w stanie,a potrzebni są na już.będę bardzo wdzięczna :smile:

----------


## ulkap

> Mam jeszcze prośbę ,polećcie prosze na szybko tynkarzy,pilnie potrzebujemy wytynkowac wkoło okien pod ciepły montaż, a jeszcze pilniej potrzebujemy kogoś do wykonania przyłącza wody i kanalizacji.Była jedna ekipa i wyceniła nam na 16 000.Szok!!!Błagam nie odsyłajcie mnie do przeczytania 45 stron bo nie jestem w stanie,a potrzebni są na już.będę bardzo wdzięczna


Tynki wewnętrzne p. Żmuda 722 051 874. Polecany milion razy na forum  :Smile:

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

> dziękuje za to Teko w takim razie i szukam kogoś innego


 Natomiast u nas wrażenia ze współpracy z tą firmą jak najbardziej pozytywne. Schody mają 1,5 roku - jak na razie OK

----------


## kozien

można prosić o zdjęcia?

----------


## ekokamil

> _Cześć,
>   Do czarnej listy chciałabym wrzucić firmę DREWEX z filią w Skawinie.  Co prawda kupiłam u nich tanio okna , ale potem musiałam na nie czekać 2  miesiące. Okna miały być w przeciągu 4 tygodni. Doczekałam się w końcu,  ale po wielkich przejściach i awanturach, bo zawsze mieli problem z ich  przywiezieniem od producenta. Pogoniłam ich w końcu pismem do prezesa.  Ich obsługa klienta jest na żenującym poziomie (jak za komuny!!! może  przyjadą a może nie ! horror)_


_
_

  I ja również miałem z nimi przejścia i jestem tego samego zdania - pachną głęboką komuną! 
Kupiłem u nich bramę garażową - zamówiona w pierwszym tygodniu lutego, na fakturze napisane że termin realizacji - 6 tygodni.
W połowie marca wysyłam nieśmiało mejla z pytaniem kiedy będzie montaż - odpisali dopiero po tygodniu że najprawdopodobniej po świętach wielkanocnych.
Święta minęły, wysyłam kolejnego mejla z pytaniem kiedy dokładnie będą - odpowiadają że ' w przyszłym tygodniu'.
No i ten przyszły tydzień też minął, więc znowu pytam co z moją bramą a oni na to (i tutaj proszę szanownych forumowiczów o uwagę i skupienie) że 'nie wysłali samochodu po odbiór mojej bramy ponieważ póki co mają zbyt małą ilość bram do odbioru'!!
Równy miesiąc po terminie oni mi piszą że nie opłaca im się jechać po moją bramę, no gites  :bash: 
W końcu zamontowali bramę z prawie 2 miesięcznym opóźnieniem. Stanowczo nie polecam i wpisuję na czarną listę.

Kamil

----------


## apoc

*BIAŁA LISTA - ZDECYDOWANIE POLECAM:*

Firma Parkan Styl, Łączany - http://www.parkan-styl.pl/kontakt.php

Pan Marcin i Pan Stanisław, wykonują balustrady, bramy i ogrodzenia - wszystko co związane z metaloplastyką. Terminowo, fachowo, bardzo sympatycznie i grzecznie. Moja balustradka znalazła się zresztą w portfolio na firmowej stronie. z pracy Panów jestem bardzo zadowolony. Ocynk + lakierowanie proszkowe.

----------


## mikstek

CZARNA LISTA zdecydowanie: firma KAMIBUD (Kami-BUD) z Krakowa, usługi remontowe i budowlane. Położyli mi kostke dali 2 lata gwarancji...... kostka sie zapadla(niewiele), od kilku miesiecy nie moge sie doprosic naprawy, teraz wlasciciel nie odbiera ode mnie telefonu.... (choc naprawa to gora 1 dzien pracy dla 1,2 ludzi).... kase wzial, zapewnial bezproblemowa naprawe w razie czego.... a tak sie skonczylo. 
Jak powiedzialem mu (telefonowalem z innego numeru to oczywiscie odebral) ze podam go do sadu jak mi nie zrobi do konca roku- to powiedzial zebym go podawal...


ODRADZAM ZDECYDOWANIE ta firme

----------


## ulkap

> Dodajemy zdecydowanie na białą listę[/b] ekipę brukarzy. - *P. Krzysiek 507174 213*


Podpisuję się pod tą opinią. U nas ekipa p. Krzyśka skończyła robotę w zeszłym tygodniu. Wszystko super, profesjonalnie, kostkę załatwili z dużym rabatem. Bardzo dobry kontakt zarówno z poszczególnymi pracownikami jak i z p. Krzyśkiem - bardzo kulturalny i profesjonalny człowiek, doradzi i daje radę także z takimi upierdliwymi klientami jak my  :Smile:  Polecam!

----------


## ulkap

Projektant bruku - Czarna Lista - p. Piotr Seremet. Odradzam współpracę. Nie chciał uwzględniać poprawek w ilości, która była uzgodniona. Kiedy uznał jednostronnie, że już wystarczająco się napracował, po prostu przestał się odzywać i kontakt z nim urwał się. Ponadto, w ogóle nie uwzględnił w projekcie spadków terenu. Odradzam, szkoda pieniędzy.

----------


## Gonzokrak

> I ja również miałem z nimi przejścia i jestem tego samego zdania - pachną głęboką komuną! 
> Kupiłem u nich bramę garażową - zamówiona w pierwszym tygodniu lutego, na fakturze napisane że termin realizacji - 6 tygodni.
> W połowie marca wysyłam nieśmiało mejla z pytaniem kiedy będzie montaż - odpisali dopiero po tygodniu że najprawdopodobniej po świętach wielkanocnych.
> Święta minęły, wysyłam kolejnego mejla z pytaniem kiedy dokładnie będą - odpowiadają że ' w przyszłym tygodniu'.
> No i ten przyszły tydzień też minął, więc znowu pytam co z moją bramą a oni na to (i tutaj proszę szanownych forumowiczów o uwagę i skupienie) że 'nie wysłali samochodu po odbiór mojej bramy ponieważ póki co mają zbyt małą ilość bram do odbioru'!!
>  Równy miesiąc po terminie oni mi piszą że nie opłaca im się jechać po moją bramę, no gites 
> W końcu zamontowali bramę z prawie 2 miesięcznym opóźnieniem. Stanowczo nie polecam i wpisuję na czarną listę.
> 
> Kamil


 Nie polecam. Zamówiłem u nich drzwi i czekam, oczywiści mają już poślizg z realizacją.  Rozmawiałem z producentem i potwierdził moje sugestie że dlatego nie mają moich drzwi bo nie płacą za już odebrane i dlatego te poślizgi. 

GONZOKRAK

----------


## boztwa

Witam, przeczytałam prawie wszystkie posty i wiem, ze polecani i sprawdzeni generlani wykonawcy stanów surowych to pan Stanisław, pan Kozyra, pan Madeja, pan Moskała, pan Romanek i kilku innych. Jednak będę budować trochę bardziej wymagający budynek, gdzie będzie dużo żelbetu i słupów podpierających i w związku z tym proszę o polecenie kogoś, kto naprawdę się na tym zna i ma takie doświadczenia.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam, przeczytałam prawie wszystkie posty i wiem, ze polecani i sprawdzeni generlani wykonawcy stanów surowych to pan Stanisław, pan Kozyra, pan Madeja, pan Moskała, pan Romanek i kilku innych. Jednak będę budować trochę bardziej wymagający budynek, gdzie będzie dużo żelbetu i słupów podpierających i w związku z tym proszę o polecenie kogoś, kto naprawdę się na tym zna i ma takie doświadczenia.


Jest tu parę firm
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056118

----------


## boztwa

Dzięki "Najlepszy Doradco", a czy nie masz przypadkiem jakiejkolwiek informacji na temat firmy TOP-BUD z Węgrzc koło Krakowa?

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam, przeczytałam prawie wszystkie posty i wiem, ze polecani i sprawdzeni generlani wykonawcy stanów surowych to pan Stanisław, pan Kozyra, pan Madeja, pan Moskała, pan Romanek i kilku innych. Jednak będę budować trochę bardziej wymagający budynek, gdzie będzie dużo żelbetu i słupów podpierających i w związku z tym proszę o polecenie kogoś, kto naprawdę się na tym zna i ma takie doświadczenia.


Moge polecic swojego wykonawce moj dom nie nalezal do latwych  , a  mojego Pana od daszku ........ to bierz w ciemno !!!!!

----------


## Wujor

Co prawda są ze Świętokrzyskiego ale szczerze polecam jeżeli ktoś jest na etapie zakupu parapetów. Ceny "100 razy" lepsze niż naszych, lokalnych parepeciarzy, termin wykonania bardzo przyzwoity i dodatkow przywiozą na budowe praktycznei po kosztach. Nie trzeba płacić za dodatkowe zaokrąglenia czy też fazowanie krawędzi parapetów. Panie i Panowie : Parkier.pl

----------


## boztwa

Chętnie skorzystam z Pani doświadczeń. Proszę o namiary telefoniczne

----------


## Edyta M

> Chętnie skorzystam z Pani doświadczeń. Proszę o namiary telefoniczne


Witam 
Namiary przeslalam na priv. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Erol 1

boztwa

Madeje sobie podaruj. Do tej pory odbija mi się czkawką.....

----------


## krbaton

> Nie wiem, czy masz na myśli ekipę od stanu surowego? Jeśli tak, to podaję:
> 
> "FACHBUD" Piotr Zasadni (mieszkają w Lubomierzu)
> tel. 508-173-236
> 
> Ceny są do uzgodnienia. Przedstawia się Panu projekt i on wycenia robociznę. Naszej ceny podać nie mogę (tajemnica handlowa), ale z tego co orientowaliśmy się po innych budujących znajomych, była ona baaardzo konkurencyjna.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Cena rzeczywiście OK !! 

Jestem wstępnie umówiony na podpisanie umowy  :smile:  

A oczyszczalnia to ile kosztowała ?? 

 :cool: 

Pozdro

----------


## Sloneczko

> a  mojego Pana od daszku ........ to bierz w ciemno !!!!!


Już Twój? A z początku go nie chciałaś  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> Już Twój? A z początku go nie chciałaś


*Sloneczko* 
Jak to nie chcialas ....  :cool:  ???  z tej przyczyny moj , ze u mnie teraz pracuje o !!!!!!  :yes: 
 :big grin:

----------


## Mozarcik

> Cena rzeczywiście OK !! 
> 
> Jestem wstępnie umówiony na podpisanie umowy  
> 
> A oczyszczalnia to ile kosztowała ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdro


Cieszę się, że mogliśmy pomóc.

Co do oczyszczalni, to jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na inną ekipę, która robiła oczyszczalnię biologiczną u sąsiadów. Co do cen, to wydaje mi się, że generalnie kształtują się bardzo podobnie w okolicach Krakowa. My pytaliśmy po kilku wykonawcach i wszyscy mówili koło 8 tys. zł... 
A pan, z którym my podpisaliśmy umowę, będzie nam robił także c.o. i wod-kan, stąd zdecydowaliśmy się na kompleksowe załatwienie kilku etapów budowy u jednego wykonawcy. A oczyszczalnię mamy już gotową - skończyli robotę w 1 dzień, wczoraj. Jesteśmy zadowoleni - na czas, zgodnie z umową i ustaleniami. Teraz czekamy na ciąg dalszy robót. Pan się nazywa Mariusz Czak.

Przy okazji dodam update o oknach. Przypomnę, że zamawialiśmy w firmie Grafiti z Węgrzc (Oknoplus). Okna przywieźli z ok. 1,5 tygodniowym opóźnieniem, bo ponoć w trakcie wpisywania naszego zamówienia do systemu zmieniły się jakieś dane i na czas dostalibyśmy tylko z brązową uszczelką (zamiast czarną jak w zamówieniu). Co do montażu: zrobili to w 1,5 dnia (28 sztuk okien). Jedna szyba była stłuczona, reszta zgodna z zamówieniem. Okna po zamontowaniu nie chodziły za dobrze, więc poprosiliśmy o regulację. Po 2 tygodniach przyjechała ekipa i trochę to wyregulowała, ale jeszcze umówiliśmy się na drugą serię regulacji za kolejne 2 tygodnie. A, wymienili też stłuczoną szybę. Więc generalnie (biorąc pod uwagę dość korzystną cenę), jesteśmy zadowoleni. 

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Barti44

A powiedzcie, macie kogoś dobrego, sprawdzonego i w miarę taniego od luster na wymiar? -> potrzebuję dwa lustra do łazienek, dość skomplikowany kształt, więc i pomiar na budowie by się przydał...

----------


## Zbigniew100

> A powiedzcie, macie kogoś dobrego, sprawdzonego i w miarę taniego od luster na wymiar? -> potrzebuję dwa lustra do łazienek, dość skomplikowany kształt, więc i pomiar na budowie by się przydał...


Ktoś kiedyś proponował;http://www.qurek.pl/

----------


## boztwa

> boztwa
> 
> Madeje sobie podaruj. Do tej pory odbija mi się czkawką.....


Nie ukrywam, że jestem dość zdezorientowana co do wyboru głownego wykonawcy stanu surowego. Jedni kogoś polecają inni odradzają.
"Jeszcze się taki nie urodził, żeby wszystkim dogodził". Jak mam się wtaki razie zabrać i czym kierować przy wyborze wykonwcy.Cena to tylko jedno z kryteriów.

----------


## sacha

> Przy okazji dodam update o oknach. Przypomnę, że zamawialiśmy w firmie Grafiti z Węgrzc (Oknoplus). Okna przywieźli z ok. 1,5 tygodniowym opóźnieniem, bo ponoć w trakcie wpisywania naszego zamówienia do systemu zmieniły się jakieś dane i na czas dostalibyśmy tylko z brązową uszczelką (zamiast czarną jak w zamówieniu). Co do montażu: zrobili to w 1,5 dnia (28 sztuk okien). Jedna szyba była stłuczona, reszta zgodna z zamówieniem. Okna po zamontowaniu nie chodziły za dobrze, więc poprosiliśmy o regulację. Po 2 tygodniach przyjechała ekipa i trochę to wyregulowała, ale jeszcze umówiliśmy się na drugą serię regulacji za kolejne 2 tygodnie. A, wymienili też stłuczoną szybę. Więc generalnie (biorąc pod uwagę dość korzystną cenę), jesteśmy zadowoleni. 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy.


Nie wiem jakich wymiarów te okna, ale 1.5 dnia na 28 szt to u mnie nic dobrego nie wróży. Byłem osobiście przy montażu u siebie i takie tempo to jak już stwierdziłem wcześniej  - ale może to byli "szpece'

----------


## Kosmyk12

Poszukuję solidnego operatora do plantowania terenu w okolicach wieliczki, mialem już 3 ale żaden nie zrobił roboty pożądnie. Proszę o wskazanie kogoś kto naprawdę potrafić plantować. Dzięki

----------


## Mozarcik

> Nie wiem jakich wymiarów te okna, ale 1.5 dnia na 28 szt to u mnie nic dobrego nie wróży. Byłem osobiście przy montażu u siebie i takie tempo to jak już stwierdziłem wcześniej  - ale może to byli "szpece'


Już odpowiadam: 6 okien balkonowych, 20 okien normalych (w sensie 90 cm lub 150 cm - te już podwójne), a 3 okna małe piwnicowe. "Szpece" byli z firmy Oknoplus z Libertowa.
Czy to długo czy krótko - mamy niewiele doświadczenia w tym temacie. U sąsiada 14 okien zamontowali w cały dzień (u nich okna drewniane z firmy Nature).
Kiedyś ktoś generalnie pytał o montażystów od firmy Grafiti, stąd dzielimy się naszym doświadczeniem, które jest całkiem dobre.

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## korekk

> Nie ukrywam, że jestem dość zdezorientowana co do wyboru głownego wykonawcy stanu surowego. Jedni kogoś polecają inni odradzają.
> "Jeszcze się taki nie urodził, żeby wszystkim dogodził". Jak mam się wtaki razie zabrać i czym kierować przy wyborze wykonwcy.Cena to tylko jedno z kryteriów.


My mieliśmy chyba farta. Ekipa którą wybraliśmy wybudowała rok wcześniej taki sam domek jak nasz w okolicy więc  siłą rzeczy byli naturalnym kandydatem dla nas. Domek zrobili porządnie, klient (nasi znajomi) był zadowolony, zatem ich polecił. Cenę w porównaniu z innymi mieli najlepszą i jeszcze trochę potargowaliśmy się. Umowa podpisana, na wiosnę ruszamy.
Dodam też, że adaptację i zmiany robi nam dokładnie ten sam architekt co u znajomych, zatem będzie nieco tańszy bo nie musi przeliczać stropu drugi raz no i wiele pomysłów po prostu skopiowaliśmy.
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kozien

Ja pytałem o firmę Grafiti i okna z OKNOPLUSA i za niedługo będę wstawiał okna to też coś powiem na ich temat . Pozdrawiam

----------


## kozien

mogę wiedzieć ile teraz ekipy biorą za stan surowy zamknięty?Pozdrawiam

----------


## ona.x

> czarna lista 
> 
> wies��aw laso�� tel. 0507-462-089 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************0507-462-089******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************0507-462-089******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************0507-462-089******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************0507-462-089******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************0507-462-089******end_of_the_skype_highlighting  facet jest z trzebini.
>  Us��ugi remontowo budowlane wies��aw laso�� firma ��wiadczy us��ugi z zakresu -malowanie -g��adzie gipsowe -��ciany murowane oraz z p��yt gk -glazura
> zpewnial ze wejdzie na budowe za dwa tygodnie bo wtedy konczy rozpoczeta budowe , cena byla ustalona.w ciagu tego czasu dzwonilem trzy razy upewniajac sie ze sie nie rozmyslil ,ale zapewnial ze jak sie umawia to nigdy nie zmienia zdania .wszystko bylo dopracowane , po nim wchodzil elektryk , hydraulik i tynkarze.dzien wczesniej potwierdzilem spotkanie i potem niespodzianka.w dzien rozpoczecia robot facet nie odbieral i wkoncu wylaczyl telefon.czekalem na goscia dwie godziny myslac ze moze bateria mu padla.na drugi dzien odebral i poinformowal mnie ze ma inna robote i ze nie bedzie u mnie robil. Tak wiec  czarna lista


Również NIE POLECAM p. Lasonia Wiesława z trzebini, spotkało mnie to samo, nie pojawił się w dniu remontu.

----------


## rrober1975

I nadszedł czas na kolejne podsumowanie . Nastał sezon na bramy garażowe,dlatego też z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić *RASTOR* ,Wilków 86 ,Kocmyrzów.Od początku do końca świetny kontakt ,zarówno telefoniczny jak i mailowy .I nie było "ze sie nie da" ,"że moze jutro" ,"że jakoś to będzie "...Szybka odpowiedz na zapytanie ,pomiar,doradztwo .
CENA : najkorzystniejsza .Zdecydowanie ,jeszcze raz polecam .

----------


## Wujor

Podpisuje się pod słowami roberta1975 co do firmy Rastor, u mnie bramkę sprawnie i skutecznie zamontowano. Wszystko w uzgodnionym terminie.  http://www.serwis-hormann.pl/

----------


## Renatamama3

A ja polecam pana Hydraulika Rafał Grela  8889275685.
Robił u mnie sam bo go uprosiłam ,zeby zrobił mi chodź wode (wydutkał mnie zbywaniem przez ponad tydzień hydraulik polecany na tym forum p.Pryga) a tynki się zbliżały wielkim krokiem .Pana Rafała robotnicy robili na innej budowie pan Rafał ma konkurencyjne ceny ,szybko ,czysto (sprząta po sobie )punkt u pana Rafała to 90 zł .Załozenie skrzynki z rozdzielaczem 100 zł.

----------


## KWG

UWAGA! 

Zakład Budowlany Aleksander Piszczek (Piotr Piszczek) Brzezna, Podegrodzie- Tyle co Oni obiecają nie da Wam nikt!
Ekipy biorą z łapanki, nie czytają projektu robią po swojemu, partaczą.
Piotr P. mógłby spokojnie startować w konkursie Łgarzy i zająłby pewnie zaszczytne miejsce na podium.
Do tego naciągają Inwestora, podwykonawców jak i swoje ekipy na kasę i dalecy są od rozliczenia zaległości.

Proponuję forwardować tą informację gdzie się da, bo Panowie szukają naiwnych w całym kraju!

----------


## kozien

a może ktoś polecić radiestetę(różdżkarza) okolice Krakowa?

----------


## boztwa

witam, ja mam bardzo niekorzystne doświadczenia z różdżkarzem. Zatrudniłam takiego, ponoć bardzo znannego do wskazania miejsca, gdzie można wykopać
studnie z dużą wydajnością. Co prawda było to 8 lat temu, ale bardzo dobrze pamiętam. Przyjechał starszy pan, robił bardzo mądre uwagi, ale tam, gdzie wskazał
miejsce, po odwiercie 20-metrowym nie znaleźliśmy wody. Kosztowało mnie to ok.600 zł, ale oprócz nowych doświadczeń z wyłudzaniem pieniędzy i kosztami odwiertu nic więcej nie zyskałam. Od tej pory zdecydowanie unikam tajemnej wiedzy i jeśli miałabym zaryzykować jeszcze raz, to zapłaciłabym dopiero po zaczerpnięciu pierwszego wiadra wody z nowej studni.

----------


## Sloneczko

> a może ktoś polecić radiestetę(różdżkarza) okolice Krakowa?


Nie korzystałam, ale gdybym potrzebowała, napisałabym najpierw do nich: http://www.pcr.org.pl/index.php

----------


## kozien

no to mnie pocieszyłaś a ja potrzebuję wiedzieć czy mam i gdzie ewentualnie wodę hmm...

----------


## anna_em

Witam serdecznie,

Poszukuje ekipy z Krakowa lub okolic, która wykończy małe mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim
(kafelki, panele podłogowe, biały montaż). Zależy mi na czasie, także priorytetem - oprócz solidności 
wykonania - jest przede wszystkim ich dyspozycyjność w najbliższych tygodniach. Może ktoś z Was
orientuje się, kto z fachowców ma obecnie wolne terminy? Nie jestem z Małopolski, także w ogóle nie 
orientuję się, gdzie szukać specjalistów, a których firm unikać. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie rady/uwagi.

Pozdrawiam:)

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Przebrnąłem przez dużą część wątku i nie natknąłem się na geodetów lub nie zauważyłem. Proszę o namiar na solidnego geodetę do wykonania pracy w urzędzie. Chodzi mi o wgląd do archiwum i sprawdzenie historii podziałów mojej działki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jeti

mnowak335: Wysłałem Ci na priva namiar telefoniczny na mojego kolegę - geodetę. Będzie się nadawał do tego zadania ponieważ jest mega-skrupulatny (czasem to wada u geodety  :smile: ).

----------


## dwiemuchy

> boztwa
> 
> Madeje sobie podaruj. Do tej pory odbija mi się czkawką.....


Z tego co słyszałem od znajomego - racja, zwłaszcza w bardziej skomplikowanych konfiguracjach (szyb windy).

----------


## redpradnik

> witam, ja mam bardzo niekorzystne doświadczenia z różdżkarzem. Zatrudniłam takiego, ponoć bardzo znannego do wskazania miejsca, gdzie można wykopać
> studnie z dużą wydajnością. Co prawda było to 8 lat temu, ale bardzo dobrze pamiętam. Przyjechał starszy pan, robił bardzo mądre uwagi, ale tam, gdzie wskazał
> miejsce, po odwiercie 20-metrowym nie znaleźliśmy wody. Kosztowało mnie to ok.600 zł, ale oprócz nowych doświadczeń z wyłudzaniem pieniędzy i kosztami odwiertu nic więcej nie zyskałam. Od tej pory zdecydowanie unikam tajemnej wiedzy i jeśli miałabym zaryzykować jeszcze raz, to zapłaciłabym dopiero po zaczerpnięciu pierwszego wiadra wody z nowej studni.


Mysle ze to wlasnie zalezy od predyspozycji jakie posiada człowiek.. Dlaczego pisze?
Mój dziadek niestety św pamięci miał ten dar... w swoim zyciu wykopał kilkadziesiąt studni i nigdy nie miala miejsce sytuacje iż wody nie było.
Mało tego - udało mi się jeszcze iż sprawdził mi położenie żył przechodzących przez mój dom - wskazał w którym miejscu i kazał położyć pod wylewkę folię która tłumiła w/w.
Aby to sprawdzic kupilem kilka kawałków foli w castoramie kładlismy na żyle obok studni i gdzie różdka nie poszła ku dołowi tam było ok.
Kilka osob nie wierzyło w to - ale np polecani przez niektorych Wylewkarze od Pana Marka się przekonali.
Wiem ze to trudno uwierzyc ale jak ja wezme rozdzke i przejde przez zyle nic sie nie dzieje. Jak ja trzymalem rozdzke w prawej rece dziadek w lewej ( moja reka lewa a jego prawa były złączone ) momentalnie na żyle róźdżka idzie w dół.
Nie potrzebował specjalnych rozdzek - odpowiedniej dlugosci i krztałtu patyk chyba ze śliwy.

Szkoda ze takich ludzi jest coraz mniej ... - mnie się udało i w to wierze bo to widziałem i tego doświadczyłem

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Poszukuje ekipy z Krakowa lub okolic, która wykończy małe mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim
> (kafelki, panele podłogowe, biały montaż).


Zadzwoń do naszej ekipy murarzy (polecałam ich już na forum nieraz), którzy w zimie zajmują się właśnie takimi pracami: *887 872 413 Krzysztof Romanek* i powiedz że od Oli  :smile:

----------


## anna_em

> Zadzwoń do naszej ekipy murarzy (polecałam ich już na forum nieraz), którzy w zimie zajmują się właśnie takimi pracami: *887 872 413 Krzysztof Romanek* i powiedz że od Oli


Bardzo dziękuję za namiary i telefon zapowiadający :smile:  Jesteśmy już wstępnie umówieni.

----------


## Sloneczko

Będziesz zadowolona  :smile:  To są uczciwi i fachowi ludzie, różnych specjalności których możesz spokojnie zostawić bez dozoru, a niedługo sama będziesz ich polecać  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Piszesz murarze, w sezonie robią stany surowe?

----------


## Sloneczko

Zadzwoń i spytaj, czy taka pogoda im nie przeszkadza, bo robią chyba i po sezonie  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Będziesz zadowolona  To są uczciwi i fachowi ludzie, różnych specjalności których możesz spokojnie zostawić bez dozoru, a niedługo sama będziesz ich polecać


*Franus* polecal mi Pana Romanka .... tylko nie wiem czy do mnie to dla Nich nie jest za daleko ....... 
Zadzwonie , zapytam ....... 
Pozdrowienia  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Franus* polecal mi Pana Romanka .... tylko nie wiem czy do mnie to dla Nich nie jest za daleko ....... 
> Zadzwonie , zapytam ....... 
> Pozdrowienia


Za ocean? Pewnie za daleko  :wink:  Ale Chomiczówkę mogliby Ci wykończyć  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Jaki dokładniej jest zakres ich robót??

----------


## Edyta M

> Za ocean? Pewnie za daleko  Ale Chomiczówkę mogliby Ci wykończyć

----------


## Sloneczko

*Tomek131* - robią wszystko do stanu surowego. A czy to tak trudno zadzwonić i dopytać o szczegóły? Robią wylewki i tynki, biały montaż, flizy. *Zapytaj*.

----------


## Kallula

Słoneczko Ty nawet w nocy nie zachodzisz :smile: Kiedy Ty wogóle śpisz?Podziwiam Cię nieustannie.Gdzie nie wejdę znajduję Twoje wpisy i rady :smile: 

Miałam przyjemność spotkać sie z Panem Romankiem w sprawie budowy domu ale niestety nie mieli w tym czasie wolnych terminow.Ale robili bardzo dobre wrażenie.Wybudowaliśmy z ekipą Pana Mariana Węgrzyna polecanego tu przez Redpradnika i to był strzał w 10-tkę.Dziś był oglądnąć budowę Pan Żmuda od tynków i powiedział ze są idealnie proste ściany .Dzięki temu zaoszczędzimy na kolejnych etapach,mam nadzieję.Cena za tynki wydaje nam się całkiem ,całkiem... :smile:    Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

> Słoneczko Ty nawet w nocy nie zachodziszKiedy Ty wogóle śpisz?


Oba nie śpimy  :wink:

----------


## Kallula

Słoneczko mam jeszcze prośbę...czy nie znasz kogoś godnego polecenia do wykonania przyłącza wody i kanalizacji?Buduję niedaleko Ciebie.Węgrzce: )Tu chyba grasuje jakaś banda gangsterów.Trzy ekipy polecone z Urzędu krzyknęły za przyłącz 15 000.Wyglądało jakby się umówili...Obdzwoniłam białą listę i każdy mówi "nie mój rejon"

----------


## Sloneczko

Z kanalizą mieliśmy problem. Ekipy się zmieniały  :wink:  Zapytam męża, kto w końcu nam robił przyłącz, bo nie pamiętam. Ale to jak się wyśpię  :tongue:   :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> Słoneczko mam jeszcze prośbę...czy nie znasz kogoś godnego polecenia do wykonania przyłącza wody i kanalizacji?Buduję niedaleko Ciebie.Węgrzce: )Tu chyba grasuje jakaś banda gangsterów.Trzy ekipy polecone z Urzędu krzyknęły za przyłącz 15 000.Wyglądało jakby się umówili...Obdzwoniłam białą listę i każdy mówi "nie mój rejon"


*Kallula* ... to chyba wszedzie tak jest .......... 
Ja robilam wycene na przylacz wody i kanalizacji , nalezy zrobic przekop ( jakies 2 x 15 metrow ) i wstawic 2 studzienki ........... *8 - 9 TYS . .........* do tego jeszcze musze za geodete zaplacic ............ tego chyba nie przeskoczymy .............

----------


## Sloneczko

*Kallula*, piszę na skrzynkę o przyłączu  :wink:

----------


## marchew

> Mysle ze to wlasnie zalezy od predyspozycji jakie posiada człowiek.. Dlaczego pisze?
> Mój dziadek niestety św pamięci miał ten dar... w swoim zyciu wykopał kilkadziesiąt studni i nigdy nie miala miejsce sytuacje iż wody nie było.
> Mało tego - udało mi się jeszcze iż sprawdził mi położenie żył przechodzących przez mój dom - wskazał w którym miejscu i kazał położyć pod wylewkę folię która tłumiła w/w.
> Aby to sprawdzic kupilem kilka kawałków foli w castoramie kładlismy na żyle obok studni i gdzie różdka nie poszła ku dołowi tam było ok.


 Redpradnik - pamietasz moze jaka to folia?

----------


## kozien

mnie też interesuje przyłącz w Michałowicach ! Proszę o namiary.

----------


## Pegas

Tarnów - biała lista:

"Pakę" mojego domu tj ściany nośne, strop wylewany, ściany działowe parteru i poddasza oraz schody i dwa kominy z cegły klinkierowej wykonywały u mnie dwie firmy: "*Best Bud*" Paweł Stach oraz "*Bud Mar*" Marcin Klisiewicz z Tarnowa. Obaj Panowie są mistrzami budowlanymi i - jak się szybko okazało - prawdziwymi fachowcami. Otwarci, komunikatywni, obdarzeni licznymi talentami (!), zaangażowani w to co robią, a przy tym - sympatyczni ludzie (Panowie przejęli moją budowę po bardzo nieudanej przygodzie z innym wykonawcą, który robił u mnie fundamenty). Po zmianie wykonawcy odzyskałem zdrowie  :Smile:  A zatem polecam każdemu inwestorowi, który marzy o budowie domku bez stresu i rozczarowań. Specjalne podziękowania dla p. Michała za kontakt  :Smile:  
Telefon do Pana Pawła: 500 830 768.

----------


## fido2001

Witajcie.


Poszukujemy z Małżonką ekipy budowalnej działającej w Krakowie wraz z początkiem sezonu budowlanego 2011 (marzec-kwiecień).
Mamy do zrobienia nadbudowę piętra w domku jednorodzinnym w Krakowie i zbudowanie obok domu od zera garażu.
Co do garażu to począwszy od fundamentów, poprzez mury, tynkowanie i dach – całość – powierzchnia 22m2
W kwestii domu to oczywiście rozebranie starego dachu, wybudowanie ścian nośnych i działowych, ocieplenie styropianem frezowanym 12cm,
otynkowanie, wylewki, strop, (...) dach. Dach to stropodach wentylowany, ocieplany 30cm wełną, krycie blachą płaską na rąbek stojący (Rukkii Classic) na pełnym deskowaniu OSB. Mury chcemy wykonać dom – Porotherm 30P+W a garaż Porotherm 25P+W.
WZ oraz wszystkie pozwolenia już mamy.

Jeżeli ktoś z Was ma godną polecenia ekipę która pomogła by nam rozbudować nasze maleństwo prosze o namiar.

Pozdrawiamy,
Ada i Rafał.

----------


## kakusek

Na bialej liscie bardzo malo osob pisze o wykonawcach ocieplenia poddasza.Szukam kogos kompetentnego i uczciwego do ocieplenia 200 m dachu oraz porobienia zabudow g-k .Moze inwestorzy ktorzy maja juz to za soba i sa zadowoleni z jakosci wykonanych prac (jak rowniez z ceny  :wink: )podrzuca jakies namiary? :smile:

----------


## ekokamil

Witam,

Niestety muszę wydłużyć naszą CZARNA LISTĘ, proszę wszystkich o dopisanie sobie do niej *wylewkarza -  Pana Szczęsnego, tel: 603 XXX 442*.

Wylewki miałem mieć zrobione w połowie pażdziernika, Pan Szczęsny miał załatwiać wszystkie materiały co dla mnie było b. ważne jako że nie mieszkam przy budowie a nie chciałem robić kłopotu rodzicom.

Końcem października przyjechał na budowę i stwierdził że na tak małe budowy to oni materiałów nie załatwiają i kazał rodzicom kupić materiały i wtedy do niego dzwonić. Materiały kupili ...  i tak sobie na niego czekamy do dzisiaj   :Evil: . 
Oczywiście dzwonimy do niego co 2 dni i zawsze mówi że 'będą dziś popołudniem albo jutro rano', i za każdym razem słyszymy inną barwną historię o psującym się aucie, o tym że piasek mu dowieźli z kamieniami i zniszczyło mu maszynę i o innych tego typu cudach.
Mój, spokojny zawsze tata powiedział ostatnio tak: ' no k.... mac!  jaki z niego 'szczęsny' ??? Przecież ten chłop powinien się nazywać 'nieszczęsny' !! Ciągle mu się coś przytrafia! Ja się w ogóle dziwię że on jeszcze żyje! '  :big grin: 

Aha od czwartku nie odbiera od nas już telefonów, w piątek i sobotę dzwoniłem w sumie jakieś 20razy - za każdym razem mnie odrzucał.
*Zdecydowanie czarna lista!!*

Kamil

----------


## Treasurehunt

Czarna:
http://www.komineczek.pl/
TANIO i bardzo nie dokładnie, nie uwzględnia żadnych reklamacji jak zgłosiłem reklamacje to już telefonu nie odbiera.
a taki miły pan, zamydli wam oczka kasę zabierze a jakość usługi z dokładnością to nie ma nic wspólnego.
Z resztą nie jestem jedyny, bo znajomemu też robił, padła turbina na którą była rzekomo gwarancja 12 miesięcy po 8 miesiącach już nie poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności. Nie polecam!!!!

----------


## ulkap

> Na bialej liscie bardzo malo osob pisze o wykonawcach ocieplenia poddasza.Szukam kogos kompetentnego i uczciwego do ocieplenia 200 m dachu oraz porobienia zabudow g-k .Moze inwestorzy ktorzy maja juz to za soba i sa zadowoleni z jakosci wykonanych prac (jak rowniez z ceny )podrzuca jakies namiary?


Ja mogę polecić naszą ekipę, p. Wojciech 502 635 858. Wprawdzie trzeba było pilnować (ale kogo nie trzeba) i spóźnili się ponad miesiąc rzekomo przez przypadek losowy, który potem okazał się nieprawdziwy, ale robotę wykonali dobrze, zawsze odbierali telefon i uwzględniali nasze uwagi, zawsze byli na budowie, dali skorzystać z rabatu w hurtowni. Ogólnie na plus.

----------


## ulkap

> Słoneczko mam jeszcze prośbę...czy nie znasz kogoś godnego polecenia do wykonania przyłącza wody i kanalizacji?Buduję niedaleko Ciebie.Węgrzce: )Tu chyba grasuje jakaś banda gangsterów.Trzy ekipy polecone z Urzędu krzyknęły za przyłącz 15 000.Wyglądało jakby się umówili...Obdzwoniłam białą listę i każdy mówi "nie mój rejon"


Mi (w Bosutowie, rzut beretem od Węgrzec) robiła firma p. Łukasza 503 191 788. Cenowo byli OK, nie wiem jak teraz bo to było rok temu, a i robotę wykonali porządnie. Mogę polecić. A z tymi ekipami polecanymi przez Urząd to jakaś mafia.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witajcie.
> 
> 
> Poszukujemy z Małżonką ekipy budowalnej działającej w Krakowie wraz z początkiem sezonu budowlanego 2011 (marzec-kwiecień).
> .


Naprawdę nie jesteś ciekaw, co piszą inni? Czytaj, czytaj, nawet niedaleko na tej stronie.

----------


## kakusek

*Ulkap* a jaka welna ocieplales?Ja chcialabym dac Rockwoola i szukam jakies skladu ktory ja ma w rozsadnej cenie.Na allegro jest ta welna ale nikogo z malopolski  ::-(: 
Szkoda ze trzeba ich pilnowac bo wlasnie nie ma mnie na miejscu dlatego szukam kogos uczciwego ktory przy okazji ze mnie nie zedrze  :Smile: 
No wlasnie jesli mozesz napisz mi jak u ciebie wycenil robote -moze byc na priv

----------


## slusar

> Na bialej liscie bardzo malo osob pisze o wykonawcach ocieplenia poddasza.Szukam kogos kompetentnego i uczciwego do ocieplenia 200 m dachu oraz porobienia zabudow g-k .Moze inwestorzy ktorzy maja juz to za soba i sa zadowoleni z jakosci wykonanych prac (jak rowniez z ceny )podrzuca jakies namiary?


www.pslusarczyk.pl 
mozemy ogarnac temat. pozdr

----------


## ulkap

> *Ulkap* a jaka welna ocieplales?Ja chcialabym dac Rockwoola i szukam jakies skladu ktory ja ma w rozsadnej cenie.Na allegro jest ta welna ale nikogo z malopolski 
> Szkoda ze trzeba ich pilnowac bo wlasnie nie ma mnie na miejscu dlatego szukam kogos uczciwego ktory przy okazji ze mnie nie zedrze 
> No wlasnie jesli mozesz napisz mi jak u ciebie wycenil robote -moze byc na priv


Odp wysyłam na priv.

----------


## kozien

Prośba o polecenie wykonawcę północ Krakowa do wykonania GWC i solary.
Dziękuje

----------


## Konieczki

Odnośnie przyłączy to jest zmowa. Nam Panowie na terenie Krakowa już później powiedzieli że oni taka cenę umówili i nikt nie zrobi nam taniej. Nikt spoza rejonu krakowskiego MPWiK nie chce wejść na ich teren. Ale znalazłam Pana Krzyśka który nam zrobił taniej (o ile się dało) polecałam go kilka stron wcześniej ale wiem że szukanie jest męczące więc podam jeszcze raz Krzysztof P 501 466 036 spróbujcie może będzie chciał Wam zrobić (choć on działa na terenie Krakowa).

A odnośnie ocieplania poddasza to też szukam dobrej ekipy.

----------


## spyra3009

Do białej listy dokładam ekipę p. Żmudy. Jak panowie weszli to powiedzili, że dawno takich krzywych ścian nie widzieli, a jak wychodzili to Kierownik Budowy powiedział, ze dawno takich prostych ścian nie widział :wink: . Szybko, sprawnie, zostawili po sobie czyściutko. W 7 dni roboczych tynki w całym domu... WIELKI POZYTYW!!!!!

----------


## ulkap

> I nadszedł czas na kolejne podsumowanie . Nastał sezon na bramy garażowe,dlatego też z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić *RASTOR* ,Wilków 86 ,Kocmyrzów.Od początku do końca świetny kontakt ,zarówno telefoniczny jak i mailowy .I nie było "ze sie nie da" ,"że moze jutro" ,"że jakoś to będzie "...Szybka odpowiedz na zapytanie ,pomiar,doradztwo .
> CENA : najkorzystniejsza .Zdecydowanie ,jeszcze raz polecam .


Ja mam mieszane uczucia. Jeśli chodzi o cenę, sam produkt, montaż, terminowość, kontakt przy zamówieniu, itp. - to wszystko super i bez zastrzeżeń. Robiłam porównanie kilku przedstawicieli Hormanna i zdecydowanie Rastor wyszedł najlepiej. Dodatkowo opóźnialiśmy montaż i też było bez problemu. Cycuś malinka.

Niestety podczas montażu pojawił się problem, który nie dotyczył samej bramy a płytek w garażu, a wyniknął z faktu, iż nie poinformowano nas o pewnej rzeczy. Zadzwoniłam więc do właściciela firmy (nota bene do tamtej pory bardzo uprzejmego i miłego Pana) i przedstawiłam sprawę, po czym Pan się wyparł (twierdził, że oczywiście nas informował), a potem usłyszałam kilka epitetów na temat swój i mojego męża, oraz że to jest "mój problem" i że "mam klienta, nie mogę rozmawiać" (a ja to kto jestem jak nie klient?!), i że "za te nerwy to mi nikt nie zwróci". Raz jeszcze sprawdziła się zasada, że liczy się tylko to co jest napisane, bo Pan powiedział na temat naszych ustnych ustaleń "gdzie ma Pani to napisane? jak mi Pani udowodni że tak się umawialiśmy?" i nie wydał mi dokumentów do bramy. Na szczęście po paru dniach ochłonął i dokumenty przywiózł, ale niesmak pozostał.

Tak więc generalnie firmę polecam ale uważajcie, bo jak coś pójdzie nie tak... No i wszystko uzgadniajcie na piśmie.

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Poproszę o namiary na prawnika biegłego w sprawach procedur administracyjnych z małopolski lub podkarpacia. Może ktoś miał kontakt i może kogoś polecić. Bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## rzufik1

I niestety okazuje sie ze moja ekipa gorali z szefem Grzegorzem Marchlowskim ( Stróża bodajże  nr tel 503 111 956 ) ląduje na czarnej liście. Od roku zgłaszam usterki... np cieknący dach czy kominy.....; podciekającą piwnice....Od roku się umawiał że przyjedzie....  a od  dwóch miesięcy.nie odbiera telefonu. Sprawa powoli nabiera obrót prawniczy... ale jak ktoś ma kontakt z tym Panem.... zanim zapłąci niech ściągnie inspektora nadzoru i przez kogoś takiego oceni prace i jakość wykonania.

----------


## mirka23

> Odnośnie przyłączy to jest zmowa. Nam Panowie na terenie Krakowa już później powiedzieli że oni taka cenę umówili i nikt nie zrobi nam taniej. Nikt spoza rejonu krakowskiego MPWiK nie chce wejść na ich teren. Ale znalazłam Pana Krzyśka który nam zrobił taniej (o ile się dało) polecałam go kilka stron wcześniej ale wiem że szukanie jest męczące więc podam jeszcze raz Krzysztof P 501 466 036 spróbujcie może będzie chciał Wam zrobić (choć on działa na terenie Krakowa).
> 
> A odnośnie ocieplania poddasza to też szukam dobrej ekipy.


Witam,
od wszelkich prac wykończeniowych polecam '' moją '' ekipę która kończy robić u mnie,
nie trzeba ich pilnować  :smile:  znają się na swojej robocie  :smile:  
tel. 600 11 50 75 p.Rysiek

----------


## ulkap

Witajcie, czy znacie ekipę z Krakowa lub okolic, która zrobiłaby strukturę na ścianie? Chodzi o coś takiego:

----------


## malgos2

> Witajcie, czy znacie ekipę z Krakowa lub okolic, która zrobiłaby strukturę na ścianie? Chodzi o coś takiego:


Tak sie sklada, ze jestem taka ekipa.  :wink:  Zapraszam na priv lub e-mail.

----------


## jan_ryba

A ja chciałem wpisać na CZARNA LISTE - tartak:* Rap-Trak" Firma Produkcyjno-Usługowo-Handlowa Wiesław Rapacz z Tęczyna.*, Kupilem u nich drewna na dom i wiezbe dachowa...i caly czas problemy. Albo przywiezli nie taka ilosc jaka trzeba, albo kantkowka nie wyglada jak kantowka. Z zamowionej wiezby nie dowiezli jednej kroki i musialem im dopiero zagrozic urzedem skarbowym aby na wlasny koszt dostarczyli. A teraz okazalo sie ze najprawdopodobniej zabraknie lat. A te co sa cieli chyba po pijaku (to samo dotyczy krokwi). Zdecydowanie odradzam

----------


## ulkap

Witajcie
Szukam taniej hurtowni elektrycznej w Krakowie lub okolicy, sprzedającej włączniki i gniazdka firmy Schneider. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

----------


## Zbigniew100

http://www.schneider-electric.pl/doc...10-07-2010.pdf

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Sprawdź firmę Akkop ul. Przewóz 38. Z tego co pamiętam to mają dobre ceny. Najlepiej jednak powołać się na jakiegoś elektryka z nimi współpracującego to dostaniesz dobre rabaty.





> Witajcie
> Szukam taniej hurtowni elektrycznej w Krakowie lub okolicy, sprzedającej włączniki i gniazdka firmy Schneider. 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

----------


## mnowak355

> http://www.schneider-electric.pl/doc...10-07-2010.pdf


  Witam Zbigniew100
Chciałbym zapytać czy są jacyś prawnicy prawa administracyjnego gdzieś na białej liście? Przeglądałem ale albo niedokładnie albo ich nie ma.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam Zbigniew100
> Chciałbym zapytać czy są jacyś prawnicy prawa administracyjnego gdzieś na białej liście? Przeglądałem ale albo niedokładnie albo ich nie ma.


Nie spotkałem się z takimi propozycjami.

Może tu coś znajdziesz
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...nse&order=desc
lub tu
http://muratordom.pl/eksperci/

a jak nie to tu;
http://forumprawne.org/

----------


## malgos2

Moge polecic kancelarie Kaczor Klimczyk Pucher Wypior na Dietla 50. http://www.kkpw.pl/ Nie sa tani, ale sa najlepsi w KRK wg mnie, a mialam do czynienia z kilkoma kancelariami...

----------


## Edyta M

*Witam* 
*Poszukuje solidnego wykonawcy do wykonania ocieplenia domu styropianem na wiosne 2011* 
*Z gory dziekuje za pomoc* 
*Pozdrawiam* 
*Edyta*

----------


## Sloneczko

*Edytko*, każda ekipa budowlana powinna Ci to zrobić. Ci co stawiali dom nie mogą?

----------


## Sloneczko

*RENATA_W.!* Skasowałam wysłane maile i widzę, że mimo zaznaczenia ten do Ciebie też się skasował (co za kretyńska skrzynka!).
Jeśli nie doszła do Ciebie moja odpowiedź, to tu potwierdzam, że Romanki do bardzo dobra ekipa i możesz ich brać w ciemno, ciesząc się że w ogóle mają wolny termin  :smile:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Romanki* mają więcej specjalizacji, łącznie z wykańczaniem wnętrz. Może oni Ci ocieplą dom?

----------


## Griszek

> Jeżli szukacie specjalistę od bram, balustrad (kowalstwo artystyczne) szerokim łukiem omijajcie Pana Czesława Siutę. z Iwanowic Dworskich. Człowiek od pół roku nie chce dokończyć swojego nędznego dzieła z tygodnia na tydzień przesuwając termin. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ja nie potwierdzam tej opinii. Ja chętnie pomnożyłbym ją x10! To naprawdę oszust jakich mało, też męczę się z nim już rok, żeby odzyskać pieniądze, facet nie ma nic na siebie, komornik sądowy nie może nic ściągnąć z niego ani grosza! Nie wierzcie temu staremu, grubemu oszustowi z astmą! CZESŁAW SIUTA Z IWANOWIC 19 TO NACIĄGACZ!!!

----------


## bradykardia1

czy ktos miał już do czynienia z firmą AZBI  z Zabierzowa - ciecie , oklejanie płyt?bo juz nie wiem co mam myslec - czy ta kobieta jest taka do wszystkich klientów? generalnie miła i uprzejma, ale jak przychodzi problem to kłamie w zywe oczy mówiąc , że sie dzwoniło i coś zmieniało, lub ona dzwoniła.na wycene czekalam 2 tygodnie , dzwoniąc co drugi dzień słyszałam ze oddzwoni - jak w kóncu pojechałam na miejsce to mi powiedziala ze równie dobrze sama mogłam sobie zrobić wycenę
 :sad: ??ale jak pytam jak zmieniała cene  w miedzyczasie z 5 razy ??
a teraz się okazuje że co innego w zapłacie a co innego na fakturze. no masakra - jedyny plus tej firmy to niska cena za usługi ale podejście masakryczne i ten wyraz wiecznie zdziwionej idiotki. ja nie polecam

----------


## Gosia81

> Ja nie potwierdzam tej opinii. Ja chętnie pomnożyłbym ją x10! To naprawdę oszust jakich mało, też męczę się z nim już rok, żeby odzyskać pieniądze, facet nie ma nic na siebie, komornik sądowy nie może nic ściągnąć z niego ani grosza! Nie wierzcie temu staremu, grubemu oszustowi z astmą! CZESŁAW SIUTA Z IWANOWIC 19 TO NACIĄGACZ!!!


witam nie zgadzam się z pana opinią ponieważ  pan Czesław Siuta robił u mnie balustradki i bramę i zrobił wszystko w terminie i bardzo tanio jestem  zadowolona z jego usług widocznie tylko z panem nie mógł się dogadać.

----------


## ulkap

> Ja mam mieszane uczucia. Jeśli chodzi o cenę, sam produkt, montaż, terminowość, kontakt przy zamówieniu, itp. - to wszystko super i bez zastrzeżeń. Robiłam porównanie kilku przedstawicieli Hormanna i zdecydowanie Rastor wyszedł najlepiej. Dodatkowo opóźnialiśmy montaż i też było bez problemu. Cycuś malinka.
> 
> Niestety podczas montażu pojawił się problem, który nie dotyczył samej bramy a płytek w garażu, a wyniknął z faktu, iż nie poinformowano nas o pewnej rzeczy. Zadzwoniłam więc do właściciela firmy (nota bene do tamtej pory bardzo uprzejmego i miłego Pana) i przedstawiłam sprawę, po czym Pan się wyparł (twierdził, że oczywiście nas informował), a potem usłyszałam kilka epitetów na temat swój i mojego męża, oraz że to jest "mój problem" i że "mam klienta, nie mogę rozmawiać" (a ja to kto jestem jak nie klient?!), i że "za te nerwy to mi nikt nie zwróci". Raz jeszcze sprawdziła się zasada, że liczy się tylko to co jest napisane, bo Pan powiedział na temat naszych ustnych ustaleń "gdzie ma Pani to napisane? jak mi Pani udowodni że tak się umawialiśmy?" i nie wydał mi dokumentów do bramy. Na szczęście po paru dniach ochłonął i dokumenty przywiózł, ale niesmak pozostał.
> 
> Tak więc generalnie firmę polecam ale uważajcie, bo jak coś pójdzie nie tak... No i wszystko uzgadniajcie na piśmie.


W zeszłym tygodniu mieliśmy problem z bramą bo przy ataku zimy i towarzyszących jej wiatrach coś tam zaczęło być nie tak. W ciągu 3 godzin od mojego maila w tej sprawie do p. Artura ktoś od niego przyjechał na budowę i wyregulował co trzeba. Tak więc ogromny pozytyw. Zbig, pewnie masz już dosyć moich wpisów na ten temat, raz w tą, raz w tamtą  :Smile:

----------


## Griszek

> witam nie zgadzam się z pana opinią ponieważ  pan Czesław Siuta robił u mnie balustradki i bramę i zrobił wszystko w terminie i bardzo tanio jestem  zadowolona z jego usług widocznie tylko z panem nie mógł się dogadać.


Pani miała szczęście, ja miałem pecha, ale wiem, że nie jestem jedyny. Poza tym facet wszystko robi na lewo - Pani zapewne żadnej faktury też nie ma, a ewentualną gwarancję "na gębę". A jeśli gość nie ma nic zarejestrowanego na siebie, przez całe życie nie dorobił się renty, ani emerytury i dla komornika jest golutki, to o czym to świadczy? O jego uczciwości? Rozmawiałem z człowiekiem z Iwanowic i twierdzi, że po pierwsze nie jest to pierwszy komornik u niego, a po drugie jest  znany z takiego załatwiania spraw, no i tym razem trafiło na mnie. Nie twierdzę, że nigdy nic dobrze nie zrobił - czego Pani jest przykładem, ale ja miałem z nim termin wykonania prac 3 tygodnie, po 5-ciu miesiącach i dziesiątkach przeróżnych tłumaczeń nie wytrzymałem! Więc Pani jeszcze raz gratuluję, ale wszystkich będę przed nim ostrzegał i na cały internet będę krzyczał, że Czesław Siuta jest oszustem!

----------


## vinsane19

CZARNA CZARNA LISTA
Krzysztof Wcisło - ekipa ogolnobudowalana, teoretycznie z polecenia, mieli budowac stan surowy otwarty. Na dwa dni przed umowionym (3 miesiace wczesniej) terminem rozpoczeczecia robót, powiedzial, ze nie podejmie sie pracy, ale ma bardzo dobra ekipe do polecenia. Ekipa jego wujka od ktorego uczyl sie zawodu. Powodem rzekomej odmowy, mialabyc ucieczka ludzi z ekipy i problemy finansowe w poprzedniej robocie. Odradzam jesli nie chcecie zostac na lodzie za piec dwunasta.

Kazimierz Meres wraz z synem Marcinem z miejscowosci Kopanka gm. Skawina. - Budowali stan surowy otwarty, dopoki ekipa miala tylko jedna budowe, wszystko bylo OK, ludzi na budowie bylo kilku, byl majster (Meres), robota szla do przodku. Po dwoch miesiacach, kiedy przyszlo do budowy dachu, majster zniknal na inna robote, pojawial sie raz na tydzien, ludzi do budowy dachu zostalo dwoch. Telefony, rozmowy nic nie pomogly, za kazdym razem klamal, ze jutro bedzie, ze bedzie wiecej ludzi itd. Niestety bylem w pracy za granica i odpowiednio szybko ich nie wyrzucilem. Spierdolili wszystko dokumentnie, najpierw robili wiezbe, pozniej kominy, okazalo sie ze platew polozyli nad wyjsciem komina z parteru, trzeba bylo murowac komin po skosie. Zle docieli krokwie koszowe, tak ze sie nie zeszly. Zle ponacinali kamy, takze krokwie nie lezaly tak jak nalezy. Jeden ze slupow drewnianych ktore podpieraja platew zle obcieli, obcieli o 10cm za duzo i trzeba bylo wymienic slup na inny. Jak robili strop nie zostawili otworu na wentlacje i pion z lazienki na parterze. Zle wylali schody z parteru na pietro, takze nie ma na czym zeprzec scianki dzialowej miedzy schodami(polpietro), a pokojem przy schodach. Krzywo wymurowane otwory na drzwi, za krotkie nadproza... mozna by dlugo tak jeszcze wymieniac...  :sad: 

Grzegorz Karaś - czlowiek z ekipy Meresa, kiedy nie bylo majstra on go zastepowal, glowny wspolsprawca wszystkich bledow wymienionych powyzej. 

Wszyscy wymienieni ludzie sa bardzo nieslowni, nie dotrzymuja zadnych terminow, chca brac pieniadze przed zakonczeniem etapow. Jednego dnia mowia, ze beda robic np okucia, drugiego dnia muruja scianki dzialowe.

Bardzo bardzo przestrzegam przed tymi ludzmi, skonczylo sie tak, ze zostalem z dachem pokrytym folia i kilkoma arkuszami blachy na zime. Kominow nie obmurowali, scianki zaczeli murowac na dole, troche tez na gorze, generalnie rozgrzebali wszystko i zostawili. Nie dajcie sobie zniszczyc zycia przez tych oszustow i naciagaczy!!!

----------


## spyra3009

Czarna lista!!!!!!
Facet tylko chce brac zaliczki, a na koniec zostwił rozgrzebana całą robotę. Teraz musimy szukac kogoś kto nam wpisze do dziennika budowy wykonaną robotę. Facet obiecuje, żę będzie jutro, ale to jeszcze nie nastapiło. Od paru dni rozłącza każdą romowę. Jednym słowem NIEKOMPETENTY, NIESŁOWNY, NACIĄGACZ NA KASĘ!!!!

----------


## Veronique

Czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić dobrego architekta, który wykonałby nietypowy projekt domu, a jednocześnie nie jest naciągaczem i zrobi wszelką dokumentację itd? Przepatrzyłam cały wątek, ale nie wiem, może przeoczyłam  :sad:  Projekt byłby indywidualny, a wiadomo, że dobry architekt to już spory sukces.
Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z http://www.bobstudio.eu/ ?

----------


## Sloneczko

*Veronique*, pogadaj z *Situlą*: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t-indywidualny

----------


## max kraków

Najczarniejsza z czarnych:

[COLOR="Black"
firma* FLEXBUD z Chrzanowa*: banda partaczy, zupełna amatorszczyzna, ekipa łapana pod budką z piwem.
[/COLOR] Mamy poprawek na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy po tych panach i ciągle coś nowego "się okazuje".
Nie zrobili na przykład izolacji poziomej w piwnicy...

Omijać szerokim łukiem.

----------


## marcys20

*NIE POLECAM* !!!! "Toper-Bud" Firma Budowlana Paweł Nieużytek, Toporzysko, tel.  607527068 - firma miała u mnie robić dach...po oględzinach projektu i wstępnym uzgodnieniu ceny dogadaliśmy  wstępnie termin rozpoczęcia prac...4 dni przed planowanym rozpoczęciem robot byliśmy umówieni na budowie na wizje lokalna...szef przyjechał pooglądał i potwierdził termin rozpoczęcia prac oraz cenę...i ślad po nim zaginął ;/ telefonów nie odbierał...po jakimś 1,5 tygodniu w końcu zadzwoniłem z innego numeru i o dziwo odebrał..zaczął ściemniać, że niby zasięg traci i się bezczelnie rozłączył !!! no po prostu żenada!!!! z oczywistych powodów NIE POLECAM!!! amatorszczyzna pełna gębą!!!

*NIE POLECAM TEŻ*  "MAX-BUD" Tomasz Harkabuz, Raba Wyżna Podsarnie 9, tel 18 2771831, 662869090 - masa błędów wykonawczych typu : mieli cały worek podkładek dystansowych pod zbrojenie ,a założyli ledwie kilka...dopiero po interwencji, już podczas zalewania betonem unosili zbrojenie i wkładali dystanse ;/ słabo zaszalowane slupy - efektem było wyplyniecie betonu na 2 slupach, a 4 po wyschnięciu trzeba było skuwać ;/ najgorsze to wieniec! masakrycznie krzywa górna powierzchnia wieńca (choć sam w sobie trzyma poziom, ale nie równosci miejscami dochodziły do 5cm ;/ na budowie straszny syf  typu walające sie puszki po piwie, a w blaszaku w którym trzymali swój sprzęt reklamówki z resztkami żarcia, z których już same wychodziły kości z kurczaka ;/ no i najgorsze to to, ze umówieni byliśmy na budowę całego SSO, a do wieźby ekipa już się nie zjawiła. Szef przeszło 2 miesiące nas zwodził  "w przyszłym tygodniu na 100% przychodzimy"!! żeby było sprawiedliwie napisze, ze nie wszystko było źle zrobione! ściany wymurowane wzorowo(prosto, równo - idealnie), sam czas murowania i ogólnie roboty wręcz ekspresowy - mimo wszystko NIE POLECAM!!! minusy zdecydowanie przysłaniają plusy ;/

----------


## rrober1975

A ja tak troszkę z innej beczki : jeżeli ktoś szuka biura rachunkowego które pomoże mu w sporządzeniu wniosku VZM 1to polecam skorzystać z usług biura rachunkowego         RACH -MAR MARTA NOWAK       , znajdującego się w Węgrzcach (prawie naprzeciwko Starostwa ),tel.503150761 ..Dobry kontakt telefoniczny jak i mailowy.Cena równiez ok.

----------


## agaa100

BIAŁA LISTA !!!
Firma *ESKABUD* z Proszówek, dane teleadresowe na stronie: http://eskabud.pl/index.htm
Wykonywali dla nas stan surowy otwarty - mogę z czystym sumieniem ich polecić. Są naprawdę rzetelni, dokładni, terminowi. Efekt możecie oglądać w naszym albumie (poniżej link). Przed podpisaniem umowy dostaliśmy bardzo dokładnie przygotowany kosztorys, potem na bieżąco (po każdym etapie) się rozliczaliśmy - nie było żadnych "dodatkowych", ukrytych kosztów, wszystko tak jak w ustaleniach. Ściany równiutkie, wszystko zgodnie z projektem, udało im się nawet przerobić schody, których - według architekta - nie dało się absolutnie zmienić ...

----------


## tertium

Proszę podaj ma emaila coś więcej o Panu Sikorze, bo musimy się zadeklarować, a mamy pewne obawy.

----------


## egga

Polecam firmę *ESKABUD* z Proszówek, http://eskabud.pl/
Firma wykonywała u nas stan surowy otwarty. Pełen profesjonalizm, duże doświadczenie - podpowiadali ciekawe rozwiązania. Przed podpisaniem umowy otrzymaliśmy pełny kosztorys uwzględniający wybrane przez nas materiały. W trakcie prac rozliczenia odbywały się raz, dwa razy w miesiącu na podstawie protokołu. O wszystkich większych i mniejszych zmianach lub ewentualnej zmianie materiałów byliśmy wcześniej informowani i mieliśmy możliwość akceptacji. Zsynchronizowanie prac było idealne, nigdy nie było niepotrzebnego przestoju bo czegoś brakło.  Porządek na budowie wzorowy, nic się nie walało, po każdym etapie odbywało się gruntowne sprzątanie. Ekipa bardzo sprawna - dobrym przykładem był nasz 2 tygodniowy wyjazd na wakacje - po powrocie gotowe było pół domu, mogliśmy spokojnie wszystko zostawić, wiedząc, że będzie ok   :big grin:  Dla nas bardzo dużym plusem było to, że nic nas nie interesowało (żadne zamówienia, dostawy, maszyny) - to ogromne ułatwienie dla ludzi pracujących i zabieganych. Tutaj link do galerii domu: http://fanlsd.boo.pl/dom/

----------


## malgos2

Polecam stolarza Pana Piotra - namiary http://www.pio-meb.nazwa.pl/index.html. Robi kuchnie, szafy przesuwne i inne meble z plyty. Kuchnia do obejrzenia u mnie w watku "trojkatowym" i u forumowej aguleczki - tam sa tez meble pokojowe. Solidny i niedrogi. Cena zgodna z wycena co do grosza. Milo i sympatycznie.

----------


## tyciaa

Poszukuje dobrej i nie drogiej firmy, która buduje domy od podstaw. Okolice Oświęcimia.

----------


## Edyta M

*2. Okna dachowe ......*

*Pan Rafal Filipowski* 
*VELSET Sp. z o.o.* 
*33- 300 Nowy Sacz* 
*Ul. Wegierska 146c*
*tel. 018/ 547 - 68 - 81* 
*mail : [email protected]* 
*www.velset.pl* 

Wspolpraca z Panem Rafalem od momentu wyslania pierwszego maila ..... w lutym 2010 az do dzis ( grudzien - wyslalam mailowe zapytanie o numer PKWiU jednego z produktow ktore zakupilam w firmie VELSET ) *FANTASTYCZNA !!!!!!! * wspaniale podejscie do klienta , fachowe doradztwo , niesamowity profesjonalizm sprzedawcy . Towar dostarczony na miejsce - zgodny z zamowieniem i ustalonym terminem . Dodam , ze rabat jaki otrzymalam przebijal wszystkie .....  :tongue:  dotychczasowe . 
*Snieznobiala lista Firm*

----------


## Edyta M

*3. Dach .....* 

*Pan Tomasz Trela* 
*Trapez - Carbo II* 
*Spolka z o.o.* 
*30 - 418 Krakow* 
*Ul. Zakopianska 56a*
*tel. 012/ 269 - 27 - 24* 
*kom: 607 - 059 - 008 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting            607 - 059 - 008      end_of_the_skype_highlighting* 
*www.trapez-carbo.com.pl* 

Kilkumiesieczna wspolpraca z Panem Tomkiem po prostu rewelacyjna  :tongue:  ..... wybor towaru , zakup , transport ....... wszystko na najwyzszym poziomie ..... zakupilam w Firmie Trapez - Carbo II wszystkie " elementy " niezbedne do powstania daszku . Pelen profesjonalizm , swietne rabaty .... 
*Snieznobiala lista Firm*

----------


## Edyta M

*Na mojej liscie SUPER POMOCNIKOW w 2010 roku nie moge nie umiescic JEDYNEGO WYKONAWCY dzieki ktoremu nie musialam w nic ingerowac i nawet nie wiedzialam kiedy tak pieknie i sprawnie zakonczyli swoja prace u mnie* 

*Pan Franciszek Wrona - Dekarz* 
*tel : 513 - 067 - 338* 

*Super ekipa mlodych chlopakow , grzeczni , pomocni ...... sami na budowe dowiezli sobie brakujacy towar z hurtowni z Krakowa ( 100 km. !!!!! ) , pojechali po okna dachowe ktore lezakowaly u mojej Mamy - sprawnie i szybko zapakowali i zainstalowali na daszku ...... pojawiali sie na budowie bladym switem i schodzili z dachu o zmierzchu , zadnego pijanstwa , super doradztwo .... Pan Franek wspolpracuje z Panem Tomaszem z TRAPEZ - Carbo II stanowia swietny TEAM wykonawczo - zaopatrzeniowy .....*
*Polecam*

----------


## Edyta M

Wpisze jeszcze Panow ktorzy ukladali klinkier na kominach w STYLKU  ( to moj domek  :yes:  ) 

*" A&D " Firma Budowlana Dariusz Sliwa i Andrzej Witkowski 
Pan Andrzej Witkowski 
kom : 792 - 030 - 610 
*http://adconstruction.prv.pl/

Fajny ( lekki ) kontakt telefoniczny , dobra wspolpraca ..... Panow wzielam doslownie z lapanki kiedy zawalil inny " klinkierowiec " polecony przez wykonawce domu .... " wcisneli " mnie do swojego grafiku ( bardzo zalezalo mi na czasie i oblozeniu kominow przed polozeniem dachowki ...... ) nie wykorzystali faktu , ze zalezy mi na czasie i gotowa jestem zaplacic wiecej za usluge ..... wrecz przeciwnie jeszcze utargowalam 0,20 gr. od ceny wyjsciowej na polozeniu jednej cegly . Mam nadzieje , ze w 2011 roku Pan Andrzej i Pan Darek zawitaja jeszcze do mnie na budowe wykonujac kilka prac zwiazanych z polozeniem klinkieru i kamienia . 
Polecam Chlopakow ( pozwolili mi tak do siebie mowic  :big grin: )

----------


## Walenty

Zdecydowanie polecam ekipe pana Wojtka. Oprócz intalacji elektrycznych i hydraulicznych robią wszystko: murowanie, szalowanie, zbrojenie, dachy, elewacje, tynki, wylewki, wykonczenia wnetrz, remonty, ogrodzenia. Robią szybko i dokładnie. Czasem zdarzają im się drobne spoźnienia, ale dzień czy 2 można znieść, czasem choćby ze względu na deszcz. Pracują na terenach pow. myślenickiego, wielickiego, bocheńskiego, krakowskiego i w mieście Krakowie. Sczerze polecam!!!
tel. do pana Wojtka 507552313 
have you checked this forex system

----------


## Sloneczko

*Walenty*, wygląda jakbyś samego siebie reklamował... 

*Edytko*, jakbyś mi zaufała od razu, mogłabyś Franka Wronę chwalić już dużo wcześniej  :wink:

----------


## face

> *Walenty*, wygląda jakbyś samego siebie reklamował...


dokladnie :smile:  kryptoreklama :smile: 
a ci co wszystko robia zazwyczaj nic nie umieja wykonac dobrze :smile:  pan Wojtek to musi miec 50 osobowa ta firme :smile:

----------


## jaktokto

Witam,
poniewaz dom jest praktycznie skonczony. w gminie Michalowice kolo Krakowa, ponizej lista osob i produktow, z ktorych jestem mniej lub bardziej zadowolony:
-beton na caly dom - Krakbet - dobre wyliczenia przedstawiciela i generalnie dobra wspolpraca,
-stan surowy od robot ziemnych az po dach i montaz okien - Mariusz Kutka z okolic Limanowej - doslownie kilka uwag (ale mysle ze do kazdej ekipy stanu surowego jakies uwagi bym mial), generalnie jestem zadowolony z ceny i jakosci - 668045843,
-wod, kan, gaz, co - wielokrotnie polecana firma Aqua i Pan Jacek - 603630261 - wszystko super, natomiast terminowosc bardzo kiepska,
-roboty ziemne (zasieg z przyczyn oczywistych lokalny) czyli "pan koparkowy' - zachwalany na tym forum nr 602340594 jest drogi ale na pewno solidny, natomiast odkryty niestety znacznie pozniej pan Darek spod numeru 723443801 to strzal w dziesiatke - rownie solidny, znacznie tanszy, bardzo szybki, dokladny, wirtuoz koparki  :wink: 
-okna Drutex - najtansze z najlepszych, chociaz przy mrozach&wiatrach 2 z kilkunastu troche przepuszczaja, byc moze to kwestia uszczelek,
-Dach-Styl Cystersow - najlepsza cena na Braasa jaka znalazlem, bardzo mila obsluga, nie bylo problemu aby rok po budowie sprowadzic kilka sztuk potrzebnych dachowek na drugi dzien,
-regipsy, ocieplanie poddaszy - Damian 502145968 - dobra jakosc za przystepna cene, nie ma problemu z poprawkami ewentualnych bledow/nierownosci ktore zawsze sie zdarzaja,
-tynki - polecani na forum panowie spod numeru 606300852 - w niektorych miejsach za cienki tynk ktory nie wszystko przykryl i bylo troche zabawy przed malowaniem, cena i obmiar metrow po robocie ok,
-oraz tynki material - sam zamawialem w ogolnopolskiej firmie Mega1000 (czy jakos tak) i pomimo obaw wszystko bylo ok i na pewno na owe czasy najtaniej - poza rozladunkiem tira, ktory przyjechal bez windy ani hds-a... bylo ciekawie...
-plytki, baterie i ceramika lazienkowa - Sanitbuy z Krakowa - cenowo najkorzystniej, z terminowoscia troche problemow
-drzwi wewnetrzne, klamki do nich, drzwi zewnetrzne, drzwi techniczne i brama garazowa (Polskone i Wisniowski) - firma Grupa Solo Artur Barszczak 607730320 - bardzo profesjonalny czlowiek, i do tego najtansza oferta,
-elektryk - Grzegorz Syposz - 606398512 - bardzo dobra cena (troche szokujaca w porownaniu z firmami polecanymi na forum z Krakowa - bardzo sie, Panowie, cenicie) - tu dziekuje za namiar koledze z forum,
-elewacja - ocieplenie, klej, siatka, tynk, podbitka, kamien elewacyjny - brygada Panow Popardowskich 604781334 - ogromny kawal dobrej roboty,
-geodeta - 505052493 - przystepna cena, szybko, solidnie, terminowo i wszelkie uzgodnienia i rysunki na email,
-bardzo dlugi przylacz wody za dobra cene oraz brak problemow z uzgodnieniem z gmina - Pan Nawara 604982791, pan specyficzny ale konkretny i robota bez zastrzezen,
-rolety - 606211000 - najtaniej, z montazem,
-schody drewniane na betonie i antresola - bardzo dokladni, super cena, ma duzo pomyslow i rozwiazan dla niezdecydowanych - Pan Smola 507099240. Tylko sie zastanawiam czy powinny skrzypiec. Jesli troche powinny - polecam w 100%, jesli nie - w 90% bo i tak wygladaja jak male dzielo sztuki
-z pewna taka niesmialoscia w zwiazku z okropna nieterminowoscia liczona w miesiacach - meble kuchenne - sprawdzone u mnie i 2 znajomych - dokladnie, tanio, z inwencja - Pan Kosek 788068189 - pomimo tych perturbacji polecam (kuchnia marzen mojej zony wyceniona w jakichstam salonach na 20-30tys i powyzej zrobila sie za niecale 10tys)

Poszukiwany ktos kto wystawi swistek o nazwie swiadectwo energetyczne - jedyne moje kryterium to cena, na razie spotkalem sie np z oferta iz Pan Specjalista ma cene za m2 powierzchni uzytkowej... Wiem ze mozna znalezc za ponizej 500zl.

pozdrawiam
jaktokto

----------


## Walenty

> *Walenty*, wygląda jakbyś samego siebie reklamował...


hmm...no rzeczywiście tak to wygląda :smile: ale nie reklamuje samego siebie...widziałem już kilka budów wykonanych przez tą ekipę u moich znajomych, sam osobiście jeszcze z nimi nie współpracowałem, ale mam zamiar...

chociaż pewnie i tak mało kto uwierzy, że to nie reklama samego siebie, ale nie zależy mi na tym, ja tylko poleciłem




> a ci co wszystko robia zazwyczaj nic nie umieja wykonac dobrze pan Wojtek to musi miec 50 osobowa ta firme


Zupełnie się z tym nie zgadzam, dobry fachowiec zrobi wszystko dobrze(jestem świadkiem).  Firma wcale nie jest duża, kilku panów, ale wiedzą o co w budowlance chodzi.
do you still looking for  profitable investment ? investment company

----------


## qqlio

Co do certyf. energetycznych ---> allegro. Ja mam stamtad za 200 zl.
Nic nie jest wart, jak cala ustawa forsujaca jego posiadanie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## toomyem

Jak to nic nie jest wart? A 200 zł to za co niby ?  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## redpradnik

A ja kupilem za 86 zl na allegro :smile:  i tez uwazam ze jest to guzik warte - kupione bo trzeba , zaniesione do odbioru , wsadzone do teczki i zapomniane

----------


## Zbigniew100

> ..
> 
> Poszukiwany ktos kto wystawi swistek o nazwie swiadectwo energetyczne - jedyne moje kryterium to cena, na razie spotkalem sie np z oferta iz Pan Specjalista ma cene za m2 powierzchni uzytkowej... Wiem ze mozna znalezc za ponizej 500zl.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> jaktokto


Może tu;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3498040

----------


## redpradnik

ja kupowalem tutaj widze ze juz 75 zł :smile: )

http://allegro.pl/swiadectwo-energet...369640418.html

----------


## face

a dlaczego nie wykonujecie na etapie budowy lub przed zapotrzebowania energetycznego dla budynku??
pomaga w dobraniu mocy grzejnikow i petli ogrzew. podlogowego
nie bedzie narzekan ze gdzies za cieplo w domu a gdzies za zimno
wiadomo gdzie dolozyc izolacji a gdzie uszczknac
bedziecie znali przewidywane koszta ogrzewania
na podstawie tegoz bedziecie mieli i swiadectwo

----------


## redpradnik

Pierwsze słysze ze swiadectwo mozna robic przed wybudowaniem budynku...
ale moze jest to mozliwe :smile:

----------


## toomyem

*face* nie pisze że świadectwo, tylko że zapotrzebowanie energetyczne można zrobić przed lub w trakcie budowy.

----------


## Vafel

> Pierwsze słysze ze swiadectwo mozna robic przed wybudowaniem budynku...
> ale moze jest to mozliwe


A dlaczego nie? Czy Twój magister robiący Ci świadectwo potrzebował do czegokolwiek Twojego budynku?

----------


## face

> Pierwsze słysze ze swiadectwo mozna robic przed wybudowaniem budynku...
> ale moze jest to mozliwe


wlasnie jak zauwazyl *toomyem* nie napisalem swiadectwo tylko zapotrzebowanie energetyczne
i generalnie prawdziwe swiadectwo jest wynikiem zapotrzebowania rocznego budynku na energie do ogrzewania
swiadectwo mozna wykonac na podstawie samego projektu (tak sie je zreszta wykonuje) budynek stac nie musi, aby jednak to swiadectwo mialo odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistosci budynek nalezy wykonac zgodnie z projektem bo to sa dane do audytu

audyt energetyczny powinno sie przeprowadzac przed budowa albo w trakcie budowy, przed wykonaniem instalacji CO i takie cus kosztuje zapewne ok 500 zł , a "karteczka" z allegro za 75 zl zapewne nijak sie ma do wybudowanego budynku i jego zuzycia energii

----------


## jaktokto

Kurde, ja mam drozsza wersje - kominek i rekuperator - wyjdzie az 150zl...
 :wink: 
Ale to sprawdzone i przyjeli?

----------


## face

> Kurde, ja mam drozsza wersje - kominek i rekuperator - wyjdzie az 150zl...
> 
> Ale to sprawdzone i przyjeli?


i co sie dowiedziales z tego audytu??nic zapewne
a grzejniki to jak sobie dobierales albo ilosc podlogowki??
a moc kominka??
wybudowales dom i wiesz ile Cie bedzie kosztowac jego ogrzanie??
a pozniej ratunku forum bo zimno albo drogo :tongue: 

nadzor ma wazniejsze sprawy niz sprawdzanie co jest w swistku, swistek wymagany, wiec jak jest to ok, a co w nim to ich nie interesuje

----------


## jaktokto

Audyt zapotrzebowania na cieplo dostalem w formie zwerbalizowanej od Pana Jacka z Aqua z forum  :wink:  
Kominek chcialem rekreacyjny, poza tym byl w projekcie.
A rekuperator tez byl jakos tam wyliczony przez ASK ( rowniez polecani na forum). 
Wiec mozna powiedziec ze analize zapotrzebowania energetycznego otrzymalem na forum muratora. A poniewaz JESZCZE nadzor budowlany odrzuca swiadectwa energetyczne z opinii na forum (duzy blad  :wink:  ) musze dokupic swistek.. Znalazlem wlasnie na allegro za 120 zl  :smile:

----------


## face

hehe czarna strefa :tongue: 
czyli zapotrzebowanie masz lekko na pale wziete, no coz, lepiej abys mial zawyzone niz zanizone :smile: 
rekuperacje sie uwzglednia przy zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo majac juz projekt rekuperacji i znajac jej parametry :smile: 
nadzor odrzuca swiadectwa wykonane przez nieuprawnionych do ich wykanania :smile: 

kombinatorka pelna geba :smile:

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

> można prosić o zdjęcia?


Przepraszam że dopiero teraz ale wieki mnie nie bylo na forum (zmiany mnie zniechęciły  :smile: )
Fotki dostępne na stronie producenta pod tym linkiem
http://www.teko.net.pl/schody-monolith.html
zdjęcie nr 1,2,3 i 9
Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## redpradnik

Przechodząć do meritum zwiazanego z tematem - Zdecydowanie BIAŁA LISTA

Jeśli ktoś z Was zastanawia się czy ekipa np od zabudowy poddasza lub ocieplenia domu zrobiła swoją pracę poprawnie...
Proponuję zrobić badania termowizyjne - ja zrobiłem i teraz wiem co jest spie*****

Znalazłem bardzo konkretnego gościa - i najtańszego w Krakowie - był wczoraj u mnie , wszystko fajnie i profesjonalnie przedstawione

Nie są to chore koszty - ale bardzo realne odzwierciedlenie włożonej pracy i sprzętu - nie bede na forum pisał ile.
Podaje nr telefonu i stronę proszę zapytać :smile: 

POLECAM

http://www.thermolab.pl/
tel.880527971

----------


## face

a ja polece Pana stolarza

solidne i ladne schody, porzadne drzwi wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne, drewniane
usluga kompleksowa z montazem
delikatny poslizg terminowy ze wzgledu na przedluzenie poprzedniej roboty

Pan Olek 697887889

----------


## cannon

Witam wszystkich .

Już rzadko zaglądam na forum ,bo mieszkam w najlepsze ,a środek urządzamy powolutku.
Brakowało na barierek wewnątrz i na zewnątrz ,ale w koncu znalazła sie kasa i na początku  sierpnia  zamówiliśmy wreszcie .
W internecie znalezliśmy firmę Artspaw ,mieszczącą sie na ul. Smoleńskiego 16 . W sumie od nas o "rzut beretem ".
Przyjechał gościu na pomiar ,gęba mu sie nie zamykała i zrobił wrażenie ,że zna sie  na robocie .Daliśmy zaliczkę i ....się zaczęło.
Termin miał być za 2 tygodnie ,skończyło się na 2 i pół miesiąca .Barierka zewnętrzna -zrobił zupełnie coś innego niż ustaliliśmy.Nic sie nie zgadzało ani wzór ani cena .
Wersja ostateczna też do końca nie jest taka jak powinna ,bo dał cieńsze pręty niż uzgodniliśmy.
Na żywca chciał jeszcze wydrzeć po 100 zł więcej od metra .Bezczelny ,niesłowny,taki typ cwaniaka .
Nie mogę wprost pogodzić się ze świadomością  ,że z tylu firm mój wybór padł na niego ...

----------


## qqlio

> a dlaczego nie wykonujecie na etapie budowy lub przed zapotrzebowania energetycznego dla budynku??
> pomaga w dobraniu mocy grzejnikow i petli ogrzew. podlogowego
> nie bedzie narzekan ze gdzies za cieplo w domu a gdzies za zimno
> wiadomo gdzie dolozyc izolacji a gdzie uszczknac
> bedziecie znali przewidywane koszta ogrzewania
> na podstawie tegoz bedziecie mieli i swiadectwo


Mam wrazenie, ze instalacja grzewcza jest czescia projektu, ktory rowniez pokazuje sposob ocieplania itd.
Po co to dublowac, skoro architekt bierze za to pieniadze?
Bywa tez tak, ze  po prostu firma robiaca ogrzewanie dobiera parametry systemu (tak bylo u mnie). No chyba, ze to firma pana Kazia zza plota, ktory kladzie rurki az sie skoncza  :Smile: 
Wtedy faktycznie -> FM i "zimno/drogo"


Pzdr

----------


## face

> Mam wrazenie, ze instalacja grzewcza jest czescia projektu, ktory rowniez pokazuje sposob ocieplania itd.
> Po co to dublowac, skoro architekt bierze za to pieniadze?
> Pzdr


niestety instalacja CO nie zawsze jest integralna czescia projektu, czesciej jej brak niz jest
jest obowiazkowy prad i gaz, zazwyczaj rowniez wod-kan - w projektach typowych jest najprostsza z mozliwych(maly naklad pracy projektanta) a za indywidualny spora doplata
na etapie budowy czesto inwestor zmienia material na sciany,grubosc ocieplenia, nastepnie typ ogrzewania itp
wtedy zalozenia projektowe biora w leb

nie uwazam aby bylo to dublowanie kosztow




> Bywa tez tak, ze  po prostu firma robiaca ogrzewanie dobiera parametry systemu (tak bylo u mnie). No chyba, ze to firma pana Kazia zza plota, ktory kladzie rurki az sie skoncza 
> Wtedy faktycznie -> FM i "zimno/drogo"
> Pzdr


aby odpowiednio dobrac parametry systemu nalezy miec sie na czym oprzec, a przyjmowanie na oko raz wychodzi a raz nie, czego wyniki sa dobitnie widoczne na forum

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam

 _Wszystkim życzę Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku_


Ps.
*UWAGA !!!*

Pragnę przypomnieć ,że ten wątek służy do przedstawiania pozytywnych i negatywnych opinii o wykonawcach.
Wszelkie dyskusje na inne tematy przenosimy do grupy krakowskiej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...message1053103

To znacznie ułatwi poszukiwanie wykonawcy

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do przedstawiania opinii.

----------


## angela82

zdecydowanie CZARNA LISTA!!!! F.R.U.H. MIRGA MATEUSZ z Krakowa - u nas ocieplenie budynku (tzn. na wizytówce ma w sumie wszystkie możliwe prace wykończeniowe),
firma chwaląca się 12 letnim doświadczeniem- jak się okazało działała od niespełna pół roku, u nas 2 pracowników - raczej z łapanki spod sklepu - bez szefa w przeciągu 3 dni zniszczyli materiał na ocieplenie wart 4000 - "przykleili" na SUCHYCH plackach kleju grubości 4cm!!! steropian na 3 ścianach zewnętrznych tak, że wiatr je później rozrzucał po posesji, zacieli okleine na 3 oknach wartości 3000!! - na moich oczach i ich kierownika (przycinali piankę z montażu okien piłą do steropianu, bo pan powiedział, że nożykiem p..ł by się cały dzień) i wszyscy trzej próbowali wciskać blondynce kit, że są to odpryski z pianki; po 2 dniach pracy wzieli zaliczkę; jak zorientowaliśmy się jak ta praca wygląda - chcieliśmy ich delikatnie  wyprosić, bez żadnych poprawek (balismy się że będą większe zniszczenia i tuszowanie wszystkich niedociągnięć do tego stopnia, że pewnego dnia po zamieskaniu pół ściany ocieplenia nam odpadnie) i zażądaliśmy zwrotu zaliczki - na co kierownik zgodził się :smile:  jednak przez 2 tygodnie mąż dzwonił ponaglając o zwrot pieniędzy i żeby sobie rusztowanie zabrali- a panowie zwodzili, aż w końcu umówieni na pt. na odbiór i wczesniejszy telefon - przysłali nam POLICJE na budowe pod naszą nieobecność, że rzekomo przetrzymujemy ich rusztowanie,czego (jak się od prawnika dowiedzieliśmy) robić nam niestety nie wolno nawet jako zastaw-mienie ruchome i mogą to oni moga ns oskarżyć o straty finansowe z tego tytułu. 
umowy nie było
pokwitowania zaliczki również
za to POLICJA, którą przysłali jeszcze do moich rodziców-mieszkają niedaleko budowy.
kasy nie odzyskaliśmy, tylko musieliśmy kolejnej (tym razem zaufanej) firmie dopłacić za zrywanie tego ze ścian (700kg kleju atlasa poszło na drogę dojazdową),specjalne kleje do steropianu w postaci pianek niskoprężnych (część kartek nie opłacało się zrywać-trzymały się na "1 placku mocno") na szczęście steropin w 90% panowie ozdyskali.

----------


## tertium

* Proszę o coś więcej na temat Eskabud 				*

 							Jesteśmy już zmęczeni negocjacjami z wykonawcami.  Jedna z  polecanych na forum brygad zrezygnowała z roboty, gdy zaczęły się  zeszłoroczne podtopienia. Nie lubią roboty w błocie.
Teraz rozmawiamy z Eskabud - faktycznie oferują pełną obsługę. Nie są  tani, ale ich przedstawiciel sprawia wrażenie kompetentnego (ma  uprawnienia kierownika budowy), Niestety trzeba się trochę "poboksować" o  ceny materiałów.
Napiszcie, proszę, kto był z ich strony szefem  przy Waszej budowie? Czy  mają jedną czy więcej brygad budowlanych? Chcielibyśmy mieć pewność, że  to są Ci przez Was polecani. 						 



> Polecam firmę *ESKABUD* z Proszówek, http://eskabud.pl/
> Firma wykonywała u nas stan surowy otwarty. Pełen profesjonalizm, duże doświadczenie - podpowiadali ciekawe rozwiązania. Przed podpisaniem umowy otrzymaliśmy pełny kosztorys uwzględniający wybrane przez nas materiały. W trakcie prac rozliczenia odbywały się raz, dwa razy w miesiącu na podstawie protokołu. O wszystkich większych i mniejszych zmianach lub ewentualnej zmianie materiałów byliśmy wcześniej informowani i mieliśmy możliwość akceptacji. Zsynchronizowanie prac było idealne, nigdy nie było niepotrzebnego przestoju bo czegoś brakło.  Porządek na budowie wzorowy, nic się nie walało, po każdym etapie odbywało się gruntowne sprzątanie. Ekipa bardzo sprawna - dobrym przykładem był nasz 2 tygodniowy wyjazd na wakacje - po powrocie gotowe było pół domu, mogliśmy spokojnie wszystko zostawić, wiedząc, że będzie ok   Dla nas bardzo dużym plusem było to, że nic nas nie interesowało (żadne zamówienia, dostawy, maszyny) - to ogromne ułatwienie dla ludzi pracujących i zabieganych. Tutaj link do galerii domu: http://fanlsd.boo.pl/dom/

----------


## PAAAJ

Witajcie,

Będę wdzięczny za informację czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z firmą ECO Comfort z Myślenic - zajmują się rekuperacją. Mają podobno kilka instalacji w Michałowicach i Masłomiący.

Pzdr.

----------


## Barti44

BARDZO POLECAM  ! Na białą listę:

p. PIOTR ŚLUSARCZYK 505 090 553 (http://pslusarczyk.pl/). U mnie robili zabudowę karton-gips na poddaszu, podwieszane sufity na dole, gładzie, malowanie i osadzanie drzwi wewn. 
Bardzo porządna robota, wszystko dopięte na ostatni guzik, nie ma się do czego przyczepić,  no jak by robili u siebie w domu. I nie bez znaczenia jest też to, że są po prostu fajnymi facetami z którymi zawsze można o wszystkim pogadać. Dodatkowo pilnowali porządku na budowie, bo zawsze od 16.30 do 17.00 (na koniec dniówki) było sprzątanie, a na koniec wszystkich robót odkurzyli mi dom odkurzaczem przemysłowym. 
Cena -> bardzo atrakcyjna, więc polecam, pewny wykonawca  :smile:

----------


## Pawciuniu

To ja też polecę 
*
GORĄCO POLECAM* 
*PANA  DARKA WIECZORKA  TEL: 600-194-960* 
Robił u nas całą zabudowę poddasza i wyszło super , szybko ,sprawnie , bardzo pracowity .
Z tego co wiem to robi całą wykończeniówkę ,
- adaptacje poddaszy
- ocieplanie wełną
- gładzie
- malowanie
- zabudowy z płyt G/K  
*

RÓWNIEŻ BARDZO POLECAM EKIPĘ OD DACHU* ,
Ekipa wykonała u nas kompletny dach , więźbę, pokrycie obróbki i orynnowanie zajęło im sumarycznie 5 dni . 
Mega pracowici i uprzejmi,no i posprzątali po sobie  :smile: 
*ZBIGNIEW PIWOWAR TEL: 604-385-713*

----------


## Zbigniew100

> RÓWNIEŻ BARDZO POLECAM EKIPĘ OD DACHU [/B][/COLOR],
> Ekipa wykonała u nas kompletny dach , więźbę, pokrycie obróbki i orynnowanie zajęło im sumarycznie 5 dni . 
> Mega pracowici i uprzejmi,no i posprzątali po sobie 
> *ZBIGNIEW PIWOWAR TEL: 604-385-713*


Na Liście mamy Pana ;
Grzegorz *Piwowar*. tel. 601 187 052

Czy to przypadkiem nie ta sama firma ?

----------


## Pawciuniu

> Na Liście mamy Pana ;
> Grzegorz *Piwowar*. tel. 601 187 052
> 
> Czy to przypadkiem nie ta sama firma ?


Nie, jest to inna firma 
(ale z tego co mówił Pan Zbyszek to jego brat również ma firmę zajmującą się pokryciami dachowymi  :smile:  więc być może ta zbieżność nazwisk nie jest przypadkowa  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam 
Anka

----------


## malgos2

Jakis czas temu polecalam przeprowadzkowa firme przeprowadzkiabram.pl, ale po trzeciej akcji przeprowadzkowej mam spore porownanie i wychodzi na to, ze firma http://www.przeprowadzki-stachurski.pl/ jest jeszcze lepsza. Pierwsze spotkanie z przeprowadzkiabram bylo super, bo bylismy umowieni na konkretna kwote, kolejna przeprowadzka juz nie byla az tak szybka, bo chlopaki pracowali na godziny i zajelo im to 8 h (w tym akcje typu - najwiekszy osilek lapie sie za koszyczek z kosmetykami albo jedna roslinke  :big grin: ). Ze Stachurskim bylam umowiona na godziny, ale prawie za to samo, za co Abram wzial 740, Stachurski wzial... 210 zl.  :jaw drop:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Nie, jest to inna firma 
> (ale z tego co mówił Pan Zbyszek to jego brat również ma firmę zajmującą się pokryciami dachowymi  więc być może ta zbieżność nazwisk nie jest przypadkowa 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Anka


Dziękuję.
W takim razie niech pracuję każdy na siebie.  :smile:

----------


## Marcin172

> Dzięki "Najlepszy Doradco", a czy nie masz przypadkiem jakiejkolwiek informacji na temat firmy TOP-BUD z Węgrzc koło Krakowa?


ZDECYDOWANIE BIAŁA LISTA.  Firma Topbud z Węgrzc budowali mi dom w Michałowicach w 2010r  stan surowy otwarty Miałem ich  w sumie z polecenia i faktycznie nie zawiodłem się . Umówiłem się na  kompleksową obsługę wraz  z dostawami wszystkich materiałów, tak że nic mnie nie obchodziło. Jakość obsługi naprawdę profesjonalna robota wykonana w terminie ( mimo że latem lało) bardzo zadowolony jestem szczególnie z dachu obróbki blacharskie aż miło popatrzeć. Właściciel firmy i budowlańcy  pogadani i kumaci jak trzeba to doradzą .  Żadnych problemów z rozliczeniami - rozliczałem się etapowo. Gwarancje wypisali na piśmie. Tak że do stanów surowych do budowy domu możesz brać ich w ciemno.

----------


## Marcin172

ZDECYDOWANIE BIAŁA LISTA. Firma Topbud z Węgrzc budowali mi dom w Michałowicach w 2010r stan surowy otwarty Miałem ich w sumie z polecenia i faktycznie nie zawiodłem się . Umówiłem się na kompleksową obsługę wraz z dostawami wszystkich materiałów, tak że nic mnie nie obchodziło. Jakość obsługi naprawdę profesjonalna robota wykonana w terminie ( mimo że latem lało) bardzo zadowolony jestem szczególnie z dachu obróbki blacharskie aż miło popatrzeć. Właściciel firmy i budowlańcy pogadani i kumaci jak trzeba to doradzą . Żadnych problemów z rozliczeniami - rozliczałem się etapowo. Gwarancje wypisali na piśmie. Tak że do stanów surowych do budowy domu możesz brać ich w ciemno.

----------


## Sloneczko

*Marcin*, a ja Ci nie wierzę że byłeś ich klientem. Znowu mi śmierdzi kryptoreklamą.

----------


## Edyta M

> *Marcin*, a ja Ci nie wierzę że byłeś ich klientem. Znowu mi śmierdzi kryptoreklamą.


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Zbigniew74

> 


Tym bardziej, że kod poczowy Michałowic to 32-091, wiem bo mieszkam  :smile:

----------


## malina22

Najgorsza firma tynkarska "Pro House" Marcina Hruściaka z  Fanisławic koło Kielc. Nie dość ze partacz to jeszcze złośliwy!!!! Nie polecam!!!!

----------


## anitavia

Witam.
*Biała lista*  ELEKTRYK 
Zdecydowanie na białej liście wpisuję pana Łukasza tel. 502 739 924 okolice Wieliczki, Gdowa, Krakowa,  
Solidny, niedrogi, zajmuje się "papierkami",  wykonuje: instalacje elektryczne, domofony, anteny itp. 

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoli.

----------


## krystyna M

*Czarna lista – pan Bogdan, fliziarz, okolice Wieliczki,  500631532*

Umówiony rok wcześniej. Jeszcze tydzień przed rozpoczęciem pracy prosi o zaliczkę (symboliczną) dla zabezpieczenia terminu. Dla nas to sygnał, że na pewno przyjdzie i boi się żeby go nie wyrolować. Poprzednią pracę wykonywał w domu obok i na bieżąco były dogadywane szczegóły. Dokładnie o umówionej godzinie w dzień rozpoczęcia pracy dzwoni i informuje, że nie przyjeżdża. Tłumaczy się chorobą, a przyciśnięty do muru przyznaje, że w ogóle nie ma zamiaru podjąć u nas pracy. W końcu udało  się odzyskać zaliczkę, ale musieliśmy szukać nowego fachowca. A czas leci. Wystarczyło wcześniej powiedzieć, że ta robota mu nie pasuje i nie zawracać głowy. Jak najdalej od takich fachowców.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Witajcie
Zamierzamy zacząć latem budowę i obecnie szukamy architekta do projektu indywidualnego. Spodobał się nam właściciel Mirpolu z Węgrzców, wycenia się na 7500zł. Czy to dobra cena? Czy ktoś z was miał z nim do czynienia (lub z ogóle z tą firmą)? A może macie namiary na innych projektantów, którzy podejmują się projektowania od zera, a nie tylko adaptacji? Potrzebny też będzie geodeta do mapek, na razie mam ofertę za 650zł brutto - Michał Nowosielski. Znacie? Rzetelny? Czy przy mapie można coś w ogóle spartolić?

----------


## Edyta M

> *Czarna lista – pan Bogdan, fliziarz, okolice Wieliczki, 500631532*
> 
> Umówiony rok wcześniej. Jeszcze tydzień przed rozpoczęciem pracy prosi o zaliczkę (symboliczną) dla zabezpieczenia terminu. Dla nas to sygnał, że na pewno przyjdzie i boi się żeby go nie wyrolować. Poprzednią pracę wykonywał w domu obok i na bieżąco były dogadywane szczegóły. Dokładnie o umówionej godzinie w dzień rozpoczęcia pracy dzwoni i informuje, że nie przyjeżdża. Tłumaczy się chorobą, a przyciśnięty do muru przyznaje, że w ogóle nie ma zamiaru podjąć u nas pracy. W końcu udało się odzyskać zaliczkę, ale musieliśmy szukać nowego fachowca. A czas leci. Wystarczyło wcześniej powiedzieć, że ta robota mu nie pasuje i nie zawracać głowy. Jak najdalej od takich fachowców.


Witaj 
Mialam podobnie z wykonawca dachu ...... umowiony w marcu 2010 tydzien przed praca we wrzesniu 2010 podjechal na dzialke zaczal stawiac warunki min. cene chcial podniesc , zakaz robienia zdjec i to co najbardziej mi sie spodobalo *zakaz wtracania sie do Jego pracy !!!!!* , wszystko to powiedzial mojemu pelnomocnikowi , natomiast moich telefonow nie odbieral ..... zostawil mnie na przyslowiowym lodzie   :mad: , projekt domu podrzucil mojemu znajomemu nie sam , ale przez swoja ciezarna zone  :yes: ........  Bardzo niepowazne podejscie do klienta ..... Dobrze , ze jesien w przeciwienstwie do wiosny i lata okazala sie dobra pod wzgledem pogody i nowa ekipa zdolala uporac sie z dachem przed deszczem i zima .....  :yes: . Wlasciwie jest to dobra okazja zeby umiescic Go na czarnej liscie , nie mialam okazji sprawdzic jak wykonuje prace ........ na czarna liste trafia za co najmniej niepowazne podejscie do pracy i klienta ....  :mad: .

----------


## steniu

Jak ktos potrzebuje elektryka ktory mysli a nie klepie instalki z projektu to ja moge polecic w 101% pana Mieczysława 695543226 ,musiałbym długo pisac alepowiem ze z nim i jego kumplem to miło siasc i wypic kawe :smile: a robota zrobiona elegancko ,czysto i z głowa.

----------


## Renia77

Witam
Poszukuję kogoś do wykonania mebli kuchennych może ktoś z Was mógłby mi pomóc. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam
> Poszukuję kogoś do wykonania mebli kuchennych może ktoś z Was mógłby mi pomóc. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Zapraszam do mojego podpisu  :smile:

----------


## bogusz_g

Witam,
Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów może polecić ekipę do wykonania płyty fundamentowej?
Budowa na południowej stronie Krakowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jowitajb

Witam,
potrzebuję namiar na firmę kamieniarską, gdzie można kupić marmur RainForest w dobrej cenie i go obrobić na płytę do kominka. Może być dalej od Krakowa, tylko żeby wycięcie i podklejenie nie kosztowało drugie tyle co ten kamień ;-(

Drugie pytanie. Czy w tym roku tak bardzo podskoczyły ceny? Właśnie dostałam wycenę schodów drewnianych i balustrady z nierdzewki od Pana, który wykonywał takie same schody znajomym w zeszłym roku. I dowiedziałam się, że ceny od zeszłego roku wzrosły o 20%. Koszmar!!

----------


## MORHOT

W Krakowie na wylocie w stronę Myślenic - Krakstone. Powinni mieć.

----------


## ZosiaS

Kazdy poleca swojego fachowca polece i ja swojego elektryka.
Niestety nie bede podawac tel. publicznie jak ktos chce podam na priv

Powiem w czym rzecz Pan Mariusz jest osoba dla tych ktorzy staraja sie ograniczyc koszty i w miare mozliwosci taniej postawic domek - co nie znaczy ze gorzej.

U nas sytuacja wyglada tak, ze maz zadzwonil do niego umowil sie na wstepna wycene i w trakcie rozmowy elektryk zaproponowal zeby maz sam ulozyl kable a on przyjdzie wszystko ladnie zepnie podlaczy tablice, puszki itp. Sami kupilismy kable kuszki wedlug wskazowek od Pana Mariusza 
Oczywiscie maz dostal wszystkie wytyczne co gdzie i jak nalezy kabel polozyc, jak mocowac puszki itp.
Gdy maz polozyl kable umowil sie w 2 dni zostalo wszystko spiete, zostala wystawiona gwarancja, protokol no i zrobione pomiary - czyli nie typowe przybicie pieczatki 


Ogolnie maz byl bardzo zadowolony bo lubi majstrowac no i przede wszystkim i dosc tanio to wyszlo. Wstepnie zalozenie bylo ze instalacja moze nas kosztowac maks 8 tys - w efekcie przekroczylismy nieznacznie polowe  :wink:  zaplanowanej kwoty

Tak jak pisalam polecam p. Mariusza ale osoba ktore chca ograniczyc koszty budowy.
Oczywiscie ma on swoich ludzi i wykonuje prace - ale ... tutaj cena jest bliska cenie rynkowej

Pozdrawiam


ps. przy okazji podbil instalacje urzadzen ktore wymagaly elektryka GRATIS

----------


## gm1

> Gurbl - chaos, brak organizacji, notoryczne problemy z ludźmi - ciągle gdzieś coś "poprawiają" i na budowie ich nie ma, praca podwykonawcami albo ludźmi z ulicy, założę się, że pół roku na stan surowy otwarty to marzenie ściętej głowy. Prowadzący kontakt z inwestorem - Konrad - "dobry marketing" - sprzedaje się nieźle, niestety w ślad za tym nie idzie jakość. Byli zdziwieni, że mogę mieć kilkadziesiąt uwag do ich stanu surowego. Porażka....


moim zdaniem przesadzacie, jezeli wszyscy są w porządku - oni też.
budowali mi dom, i mieszkam o trzech lat, nie mam ani złych wspomnień ani niesmaku po firmie.
z mojej strony mogę ich absolutnie polecić, zapraszam do siebie do Sygneczowa, żeby zobaczyć jak zbudowali, nie ma się czego wstydzić.

----------


## face

> moim zdaniem przesadzacie, jezeli wszyscy są w porządku - oni też.
> budowali mi dom, i mieszkam o trzech lat, nie mam ani złych wspomnień ani niesmaku po firmie.
> z mojej strony mogę ich absolutnie polecić, zapraszam do siebie do Sygneczowa, żeby zobaczyć jak zbudowali, nie ma się czego wstydzić.


nieudolnej autoreklamie mowimy stop

----------


## malgos2

Chcialabym polecic sklep z tkaninami obiciowymi na Dietla 59. Bardzo sympatycznie i fachowo, pan ma namiary na tapicerow w Krakowie, tkaniny w bardzo dobrych cenach. Lubie byc tak obslugiwana.  :smile:

----------


## Pawciuniu

> Witam, czy ktoś zaopatrywał sie w hurtowni Mix Bud Wieliczka? Właściciel moze podobno zająć się dostawą kompleksową materiałów na całabudowę. Czy ktoś korzystał moż ez jego usług?


Witaj 

Nie wiem jak to jest z zaopatrywaniem budowy w cały materiał przez ten skład , ale mogę powiedzieć ze mają okrutnie drogo .Poza tym teraz każdy skład może zaopatrywać budowę we wszystkie materiały , kwestia dogadania. Ja bym radziła żebyś jednak się popytała na innych składach,  w Sierakowie jest skład ,na którym mają bardzo dobre ceny i współpraca z nimi jest naprawdę bardzo dobra . 
Mówimy oczywiście o hurtowni Mix Bud na ul. Jedynka ?

pozdrawiam 
Anka

----------


## face

> Witaj 
> w Sierakowie jest skład ,na którym mają bardzo dobre ceny i współpraca z nimi jest naprawdę bardzo dobra . 
> pozdrawiam 
> Anka


rowniez polece sierakow, dobre ceny i mozliwosc negocjacji, nie ma problemow z dostawami

----------


## Edyta M

> *" A&D "* Firma Budowlana Dariusz Sliwa i Andrzej Witkowski 
> Pan Andrzej Witkowski ,kom. 792 030 610 ,http://adconstruction.prv.pl/
> prace związane z położeniem klinkieru i kamienia
> *Edyta M* 21.12.2010 +
> >>Opinia


Hejka *Zbigniew* pozwolilam sobie dodac  brakujacy *" y "* w moim imieniu ......  :bye:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Hejka *Zbigniew* pozwolilam sobie dodac  brakujacy *" y "* w moim imieniu ......


Sie robi. :wink:

----------


## geopartner

do przetestowania geolog: http://geolog.dl.pl/
u mnie się sprawdził

----------


## jowitajb

> Witam, czy ktoś zaopatrywał sie w hurtowni Mix Bud Wieliczka? Właściciel moze podobno zająć się dostawą kompleksową materiałów na całabudowę. Czy ktoś korzystał moż ez jego usług?


Nie kupowałam w tym składzie, ale polecam inny - skład Kowalczyk w Sierczy - niedaleko Wieliczki też (zaopatrywałam się w nim przez całą budowę)  - tu masz mój  wpis

----------


## Edyta M

> Sie robi.


 :hug:

----------


## faffa2

Do białej listy mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić (obok pana Mariusza (koparkowego z Prus) pana Janusza również z Prus. Potrafi robić na budowie chuba wszystkow poza instalacjami(prznajmniej się do tych umiejętności nie przyznawał)  Robił u mnie ogrodzeniez siatki (z boków działek) i frontowe (murki, przęsła, furtkę  i bramę wykonał samodzielnie). Wiem, że ma firmę budowlaną i zajmuje się również budówą domów. Bardzo komunikatywny, potrafi doradzić, a przede wszystkim nie odwala chałtury. tel 502568365

----------


## tojato

Biała lista
Firma Optimum   http://www.partnerdrutex.pl/pl 
szybka realizacja zamówienia,profesjonalizm,najlepsza cena

Pan Wiesław Stwora wykonał u mnie ścianki działowe,super dokładnie  (33) 875-18-53

----------


## aga690

Witam chciałam polecic wszytkim remontujacym łazienki w małopolsce p dominika firma maxim jako 
solidna ekipa  prace zostały wykonane starannie  wszystkie materiały dostarczone na miejecse jak również p 
dominik poswiecił czas na wybór płytek i własne pomysły poelcam 100% aga  numer p.dominka 501-315-326 maxim

----------


## spyra3009

Pan Goncarz własnie skończył u nas wylewki... Panowie uporali się ze wszytkich w 2 dni. Czyściutko, miło i przede wszystkim równo!!! BIAŁA LISTA

----------


## conq

Hyy no jak właśnie skończył to nie wiesz czy równo  :wink: 
U mnie wylewki robił inny wykonawca i też wyglądało wszystko równo pięknie
do momentu kładzenia płytek  :wink:  jest jak u Gaudiego hehe

----------


## ulkap

Kolejni fachowcy, których mogę polecić (obydwaj z Forum Muratora):
- gładzie i malowanie - p. Zborowski (507 603 434) - bardzo estetyczna i dokładnie wykonana praca. Wszystko terminowo. Nota bene najbardziej kulturalna i czysta ekipa u nas na budowie.
- schody drewniane - p. Maciek (694 933 557) - fachowo wykonana robota, bardzo ładne drewno, staranna praca. Poza tym bardzo miły człowiek, znosi dzielnie wszelkie wydziwiania i zmiany w ostatniej chwili.

Poza tym polecam firmę Vetter z Krakowa www.vetter.com.pl (kamień na blaty, kominki i inne). U nas robili blat na komodzie w łazience. Mają stosunkowo niskie ceny, a jakość niczego sobie. Produkt zgodny z zamówieniem, bardzo dobry kontakt.

----------


## kozien

Kogo możecie polecić od kominków - północ krakowa?

----------


## kozien

i jeszcze jedno , jeśli ktoś zakładał solary i jest zadowolony to też poproszę o namiar.

----------


## faffa2

> Kogo możecie polecić od kominków - północ krakowa?


Polecam
http://www.emen.pl

Zamówienie i później montaż kominka bez żadnych problemów. Wszystko opisane w umowie
językiem zrozumiałym dla klienta, bez żadnych haczykow i drobnych duczków.

----------


## Erol 1

Polecam ekipę do gładzi i malowania. 
Wszystko OK bez zbędnej gadaniny i ciągłego grymaszenia na nierówności ścian (jak z niektórymi bywa).
Terminowi i dokładni.
Pan Grzegorz tel. 605 66 18 30. 
Podczas negocjacji powołać się na forum muratora.

----------


## kozien

> Polecam
> http://www.emen.pl
> 
> Zamówienie i później montaż kominka bez żadnych problemów. Wszystko opisane w umowie
> językiem zrozumiałym dla klienta, bez żadnych haczykow i drobnych duczków.


Co takiego "EMEN" robiła dla Ciebie? Widzę że też solary montują , sauny i inne.

----------


## faffa2

> Co takiego "EMEN" robiła dla Ciebie? Widzę że też solary montują , sauny i inne.


Skąd to zdziwienie? Uważam, że wykonali usługę bardzo dobrze, nie przepłaciłem ani za wkład ani  za montaż (orientowałem się w kilku innych firmach). A co do solarów to sprzedają zestawy firmy Lazar.

----------


## mati_2808

polecam
- wykończeniówka (łazienki, podłogi, malowanie, regipsy, płytki - flizy jak kto woli itd.) - GIELMAR  602531501 . Potrafi doradzić, zaproponować inne rozwiązanie. Duży plus to wchodzi na robotę i robi aż skończy, bo słyszałem o ekipach które skaczą z budowy na budowę i końca nie widać.

----------


## KubaB

pan Łukasz Kleszcz z Kęt k. Oświęcimia jest najbardziej niesolidnym, niesłownym "facowcem" z jakim się zetknęliśmy. Kuchnię wprawdzie zrobił w miarę ładnie i dokładnie, ale za to z okolo 6 miesięcznym opóźnieniem. Natomiast schody, drzwi wewnętrzne, szafki łazienkowe to całkowita porażka jak chodzi o terminy. Termin minął 2 lata temu we wrzesniu 2008 roku (!) Obiecuje , że na pewno przyjedzie w przyszłym tygodniu. Oczywiście nic takiego nie nastepuje. 
Mam niedokończone schody, szafka łazienkowa stoi w częściach, opaski wokół drzwi wybrakowane, brak drzwiczek do zsypu na bieliznę itp.
Trzeba mu oddać, że robi ładnie (przynajmniej kuchnia i drzwi wewn. są ładne) ale terminy to katastrofa!!! Niesłowność!! Nigdy nie wykańcza szczegółów i detali. Bierze kasę obiecując, że te drobiazgi dokończy w przyszłym tygodniu...
Jednym słowem OSZUST. 
Na szczęście nie zalega mi jakiejś sporej kasy, ale jesli nie dokończy spraw do końca lutego 2011 to składam doniesienie na policję, prokuraturę itp.
Przestrzegam wszystkich aby nie dali się nabrać.
Jakub Bernatt, Tychy

----------


## kozien

> Skąd to zdziwienie? Uważam, że wykonali usługę bardzo dobrze, nie przepłaciłem ani za wkład ani  za montaż (orientowałem się w kilku innych firmach). A co do solarów to sprzedają zestawy firmy Lazar.


Niczemu się nie dziwie  :smile:  Szukam po prostu kogoś od kominków i tyle  :smile:  solary też mnie interesują a jak jeszcze wykonywali by GWC to już bajka  :smile:

----------


## kozien

pytałem w tamtym roku o GWC i nikt mi nie odpowiedział, czy ktoś z was montował i może mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## kubus2011

> Witajcie
> Zamierzamy zacząć latem budowę i obecnie szukamy architekta do projektu indywidualnego. Spodobał się nam właściciel Mirpolu z Węgrzców, wycenia się na 7500zł. Czy to dobra cena? Czy ktoś z was miał z nim do czynienia (lub z ogóle z tą firmą)? A może macie namiary na innych projektantów, którzy podejmują się projektowania od zera, a nie tylko adaptacji? Potrzebny też będzie geodeta do mapek, na razie mam ofertę za 650zł brutto - Michał Nowosielski. Znacie? Rzetelny? Czy przy mapie można coś w ogóle spartolić?


Mogę polecić Biuro Konstruktor z Chrzanowa. Co prawda dla mnie zrobili adaptację z małymi zmianami, ale wiem że specjalizują się głównie w projektach indywidualnych. Koszty wykonania u nich projektu to 6tyś z geodetą, projekt podjazdu jeśli potrzebny, cała papierkowa robota. Spotykałem się z nimi jedynie w celu wprowadzenia ewentualnych poprawek.

----------


## Trymi

Mimo, że dopiero zaczynam przygodę z budową to ocenię kilku wykonawców:

Biała lista :
- geodeta GEOMAP - p. Robert Głuszek, wszystko porządnie i za nieduże pieniądze.
- geolog Paweł Różalski - polecany na tym forum - super
- firma projektowa Aprojekt z Krakowa - p. Mariusz Grzybek - konkretnie i solidnie

CZARNA LISTA:
- parkiety BOGMAZ z Krakowa - szlag mnie trafia jak widze efekty ich pracy u mnie. Parkiet zniszczony, nie wiem czym oni to cyklinowali - glebogryzarką???
Wszystko zwalili na... niską temeraturę w pomieszczeniu. NIE POLECAM!!!!
- poza tym jest taki pan Krzysztof Siarkowski, postawny buc, który bawi się w wykańczanie mieszkań - tzn. jak się później okazało - pośredniczy bo wycenił flizowanie na 5tys. Wziął sobie górali za 3tys. a potem przy płaceniu zażądał 7tys. bo w przeciwnym razie młotkiem wszystko porozwala.

----------


## alef

a może podpowiecie jakiegoś sprytnego stolarza z Krakowa albo najbliższych okolic, który mógłby mi kilka progów dębowych zrobić

będę bardzo wdzięczny
pozdrawiam

----------


## ulkap

> a może podpowiecie jakiegoś sprytnego stolarza z Krakowa albo najbliższych okolic, który mógłby mi kilka progów dębowych zrobić
> 
> będę bardzo wdzięczny
> pozdrawiam


Ja polecam p. Maćka, polecanego na forum - 694 933 557. U nas robił dębowe parapety i schody. Nie wiem czy robi same progi ale zapytaj.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam
Poszukuję DOBREJ i SPRAWDZONEJ firmy brukarskiej z okolic Bochnia-Brzesko-Tarnów, która ma doświadczenie w układaniu bruku klinkierowego.
Najlepiej gdyby ta firma potrafiła też zrobić samodzielnie projekt (nie jest to konieczne, ale mile widziane).
W planach mam do zrobienia spory taras wraz ze schodami  + schody wejściowe + podjazd i chodniki z klinkieru ze wstawkami granitowymi.
Jeżeli możecie polecić kogoś faktycznie sprawdzonego, bo partaczy to mam już serdecznie dość. Co jeden to lepszy.

----------


## mati_2808

WITAM 
POLECAM   FLIZIARZA  PAN KRZYSZTOF 602531501   [email protected]

----------


## gaga2000

> Chciałam ostrzec wszystkich przed wyborem kominków ze strony komineczek.pl Kominek jaki został nam zamontowany jest cały krzywy,piaskowce są krzywo docięte belka zamontowana nie równo.Facet obiecał szybę nie kopcąca za dopłatą,ale oczywiście jest inna.Montują je z tego co mają akurat pod ręką masakra.Szczerze to już kominki z marketów są dużo tańsze a lepiej wyglądają. Chcieliśmy żeby pan B. przyjechał i poprawił to co spartaczyli,najpierw obiecał że przyjadą a potem to już zero kontaktu.



ja również ostrzegam przed jakimikolwiek usługami p.borgosza z krakowa firmy komineczek.facet olewa klienta, jest niesłowny albo arogancki ,albo przemiły w zależności od humoru.15 12 2010 zamówiliśmy piec koza k7przez internet ,po 5-ciu dniach dzwonię i dowiaduję się że facet nie zdążył przelewu zrobić mówiąc pretensjonalnym głosem że on nie zagląda codziennie na pocztę i mogłam sobie zamówić telefonicznie .miesiąc czekaliśmy na dostawę pieca oczywiście po wielu interwencjach [firma komineczek i firma dhl odbijały piłeczkę] i po wielu przebojach włącznie z rzekomą stłuczką piec dotarł .oczywiście zamiast dwóch rur jest jedna .dzwonię do faceta z reklamacją i dostaję odpowiedz że do trzech dni będzie dostarczona ,do dnia dzisiejszego nie dostarczono ,piec stoi tylko jako ozdoba i z facetem się nie dogada gaga

----------


## Kallula

Witam. Od około pół roku dzwonię do wylewkarza polecanego przez Pana Żmudę, który będzie u nas wykonywal tynki.  Telefon który podał Nam w/w spec od tynków nie odpowiada. numer tel: 888 591 293. Czy ktoś zna może jakiś inny kontakt do tego wylewkarza. Prosiłbym również jeśli ktoś miałby jakieś namiary na godnego polecenia wylewkarza. Z góry dziękuję pozdrawiam . Jeden z pytanych wylewkarzy podał nam cenę 12 zł za robociznę. Powiedzcie czy jak na Kraków to dobra  cena?

----------


## face

> Jeden z pytanych wylewkarzy podał nam cenę 12 zł za robociznę. Powiedzcie czy jak na Kraków to dobra  cena?


normalna jesli z ulozeniem izolacji (styropian, folia, siatka druciana badz zbrojenie rozproszone)
sa tansi o 1 zl nawet 2 zl tylko czy warto ryzykowac za 150 czy 300 zl

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam. Od około pół roku dzwonię do wylewkarza polecanego przez Pana Żmudę, który będzie u nas wykonywal tynki. Telefon który podał Nam w/w spec od tynków nie odpowiada. numer tel: 888 591 293. Czy ktoś zna może jakiś inny kontakt do tego wylewkarza. Prosiłbym również jeśli ktoś miałby jakieś namiary na godnego polecenia wylewkarza. Z góry dziękuję pozdrawiam . Jeden z pytanych wylewkarzy podał nam cenę 12 zł za robociznę. Powiedzcie czy jak na Kraków to dobra cena?


Moze zadzwon do P. Zmudy zeby jeszcze raz zweryfikowal podany numer telefonu ....... chyba Pan wylewkarz jest obecnie w Anglii , tez mam ten sam numer do Niego ,  u mnie wylewki dopiero we wrzesniu wiec nie dzwonilam jeszcze .....

----------


## Kallula

Edzia to samo mówił nam Pan Zmuda, że prawdopodobnie jest w Angli.  Nic szkoda bede szukał kogos innego

----------


## jowitajb

> Witam. Od około pół roku dzwonię do wylewkarza polecanego przez Pana Żmudę, który będzie u nas wykonywal tynki.  Telefon który podał Nam w/w spec od tynków nie odpowiada. numer tel: 888 591 293. Czy ktoś zna może jakiś inny kontakt do tego wylewkarza. Prosiłbym również jeśli ktoś miałby jakieś namiary na godnego polecenia wylewkarza. Z góry dziękuję pozdrawiam . Jeden z pytanych wylewkarzy podał nam cenę 12 zł za robociznę. Powiedzcie czy jak na Kraków to dobra  cena?


12 zł to dobra cena, jeśli wliczają w to ułożenie styropianu i/lub zbrojenie rozproszone (u mnie za zbrojenie fibermesh i ułożenie taśmy dylatacyjnej - z ich materiałem doliczali dodatkowe 2 zł/m2). Cena podstawowa wylewek 11 zł w październiku 2010. Polecam - szybko i sprawnie Dro-mix - dojechali pod Wieliczkę, więc do K-wa pewnie też.
Ja radzę styropian jednak ułożyć sobie samemu - zrobisz to dokładnie, a to podstawa. Wylewkarze kładą szybko i byle jak. Najczęściej doliczają za ułożenie 1 zł od m2, także pieniądze nieduże, ale wykonanie pozostawia wiele do życzenia. My układaliśy sami - trochę nam zeszło, ale jest teraz tak jak trzeba.

----------


## czesak

witam szukam dobrej ekipy godnej polecenia do tynkow cementowo wapiennych z okolic tarnowa malopolskie

----------


## kozien

kurcze co się dzieje, nikt z was nie robił gruntowego wymiennika ciepła, pytam już od tamtego roku i cisza?dajcie jakiś namiar!

----------


## mati_2808

WITAM

   POLECAM  FIRMA  WYKOŃCZENIOWA    www.gielmar.pl

----------


## Weronik0

BIAŁA LISTA :

Okna i parapety  Kraków

Dealer Oknoplus'a ul. Klimeckiego , bardzo polecam , profesjonalny montaż i bardzo dobre okna w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## szinbet

Witam,
To mój pierwszy post na forum, mam nadzieję, że we właściwym miejscu.
Zanim podzielę się moimi uwagami na temat polecanych ekip to mam pytanie.

Poszukuję ambitnego projektanta do wod-kan, który jest gotów podjąć się nierównej walki z MPWiK w Krakowie. Na ten moment 3 projektantów, którzy podjęli się tematu, złożyło broń. Dwaj kolejni jak usłyszeli, że kanalizacja w Krakowie, nawet nie chcieli podjąć rozmowy.  Może ktoś ma pomysł !!!

A co ekip i składów budowlanych w Krakowie (jesteśmy na końcowym etapie stanu surowego) mam takie spostrzeżenia:
Ekipa górali, z która współpracujemy, jak dotąd bez zarzutu (namiary na PW jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany).

Składy budowlane:
- Budmet (Kapelanka) - może i tanio ale standard obsługi żaden, dogadać się z nimi i doprosić o wycenę, w dodatku sensowną trudne, czym dłużej od nich bierzemy tym gorzej.
- Askot (Skotnicka) - do tej pory braliśmy od nich tylko kominy (EFFA2) ale bardzo dobry kontakt , chętni do pomocy, ceny w porządku
- Heban - okolice węzła autostradowego koło Wieliczki - szkoda gadać, zero chęci do pracy, dostali projekt do wyceny (materiały), nawet nie chciało im się przeliczyc ilości.
- okna Drutex - jeszcze nie zamontowaliśmy, ale jak dotąd, pomiary, wyceny, porady oraz cena - bez zarzutu - przedstawiciel w Krakowie ul. Kocmyrzowska

pozdrawiam

----------


## gegus37

szinbet napisał:
"Poszukuję ambitnego projektanta do wod-kan, który jest gotów podjąć się nierównej walki z MPWiK w Krakowie. Na ten moment 3 projektantów, którzy podjęli się tematu, złożyło broń. Dwaj kolejni jak usłyszeli, że kanalizacja w Krakowie, nawet nie chcieli podjąć rozmowy.  Może ktoś ma pomysł !!!"

nazwiska nie pamiętam ale wiem że z MPWiK w Krakowie da sobie rade:
Tel. 608625175

----------


## szinbet

Dziękuję za informacje, niestety po długiej rozmowie telefonicznej wniosek jest taki, że MPWiK Kraków to państwo w państwie i zostaje nam szambo, choć kanalizacja przebiega w odległości 10 m od granicy działki.

Proponuję wrzucić tą komunistyczną instytucję na CZARNĄ LISTĘ !!!

a może założyły wątek, gdzie będzie można pochwalić się doświadczeniami z różnymi miejskimi molochami w Krakowie ?
w końcu nie od dziś wiadomo, że uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę w tym mieście jest koszmarem, szczególnie jak nie ma się planu zagospodarowania na danym terenie .

pozdrawiam

----------


## alutka74

WItam!

Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu na koniec lata tego roku i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która postawiałaby na początek stan surowy otwarty a potem jak będzie dobrze to także i resztę. Przeglądałam tamat na forum ale w nowszych wątkach brak inforamcji o takowej. Będę Wam bardzo wdzięczna jeśli zechcecie podzielić się namiarami na solidnych Panów budowlańców z okolic Bochni lub wogóle z Małopolski. Z  góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam! ala

----------


## wierzycielka

Witam wszystkich.
Również zostałam oszukana przez tego pana. Nie wiem co mam zrobić aby odzyskać moje pieniądze. Najprawdopodobniej wiem gdzie on mieszka. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na prv.

----------


## jowitajb

> Cieszę się, że mogliśmy pomóc.
> 
> Co do oczyszczalni, to jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na inną ekipę, która robiła oczyszczalnię biologiczną u sąsiadów. Co do cen, to wydaje mi się, że generalnie kształtują się bardzo podobnie w okolicach Krakowa. My pytaliśmy po kilku wykonawcach i wszyscy mówili koło 8 tys. zł... 
> A pan, z którym my podpisaliśmy umowę, będzie nam robił także c.o. i wod-kan, stąd zdecydowaliśmy się na kompleksowe załatwienie kilku etapów budowy u jednego wykonawcy. A oczyszczalnię mamy już gotową - skończyli robotę w 1 dzień, wczoraj. Jesteśmy zadowoleni - na czas, zgodnie z umową i ustaleniami. Teraz czekamy na ciąg dalszy robót. Pan się nazywa Mariusz Czak.
> (...)


Masz już zrobioną tą oczyszczalnię, polecasz?? Wyślij mi na nią lub jej wykonawcę namiary.

Przy okazji jakby ktoś miał oczyszczalnię biologiczną i mógł nam polecić, będę wdzięczna.

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka  :bye: 

Poszukuje informacji na temat firmy z Bochni *AWI - BUD* ...... generalnie chodzi mi o opinie dotyczaca ich pracy  od osob ktore mialy kontakt z tym Wykonawca 
Dzieki i pozdrawiam 
Edyta  :big grin:

----------


## Guliwerka

Witam :smile: 
Szukam namiarów  na firmę zakładającą ogrody.  Najlepiej jakąś sprawdzoną. Czy ktoś korzystał z takich usług i mógłby kogoś polecić.

----------


## bradykardia1

http://www.osinkowska.pl/
ogrodu wprawdzie mi nie robili  bo jeszcze sporo dziadostwa na działce,ale znam bo służą pomocą znajomym , a i mnie sporo doradzili do przyszłego zagospodarowania  :wink:

----------


## Mozarcik

[QUOTE=jowitajb;4596037]Masz już zrobioną tą oczyszczalnię, polecasz?? Wyślij mi na nią lub jej wykonawcę namiary.

Info wysłane na prv.
Generalnie jesteśmy zadowoleni ze współpracy z panem Mariuszem. Termin, kwota i wykonanie zgodnie z ustaleniami (i umową oczywiście).
Natomiast sam efekt ocenimy po sprawdzeniu w praktyce - póki co nie było to możliwe, gdyż roboty zakończono w listopadzie, a teraz budowa "zimuje"...

----------


## Guliwerka

*do barykardia1*

Dzięki :smile:

----------


## AnetaD.

> Masz już zrobioną tą oczyszczalnię, polecasz?? Wyślij mi na nią lub jej wykonawcę namiary.
> 
> Przy okazji jakby ktoś miał oczyszczalnię biologiczną i mógł nam polecić, będę wdzięczna.


Ja tez poporosze bardzo o te namiary...

pzdr

----------


## Mozarcik

> Ja tez poporosze bardzo o te namiary...
> 
> pzdr


Wysłano na prv.

----------


## faffa2

> WItam!
> 
> Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu na koniec lata tego roku i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która postawiałaby na początek stan surowy otwarty a potem jak będzie dobrze to także i resztę. Przeglądałam tamat na forum ale w nowszych wątkach brak inforamcji o takowej. Będę Wam bardzo wdzięczna jeśli zechcecie podzielić się namiarami na solidnych Panów budowlańców z okolic Bochni lub wogóle z Małopolski. Z  góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam! ala


Wysłalem info na prv

----------


## beretman

Dołączam p. Tomasza Wróblewskiego, który przeprowadził u mnie prace fliziarskie, hydrauliczne. Prace zostały wykonane zgodnie z projektem, na czas i w założonym budżecie. Kontakt do p. Tomasza.  tel. 607 979 490, www.flizomaniak.prv.pl

----------


## Griszek

> WItam!
> 
> Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu na koniec lata tego roku i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która postawiałaby na początek stan surowy otwarty a potem jak będzie dobrze to także i resztę. Przeglądałam tamat na forum ale w nowszych wątkach brak inforamcji o takowej. Będę Wam bardzo wdzięczna jeśli zechcecie podzielić się namiarami na solidnych Panów budowlańców z okolic Bochni lub wogóle z Małopolski. Z  góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam! ala


Proszę spróbować z Markiem Urygą, firma Urmar. Nie wiem, jak stoją z czasem, ale firma moim zdaniem solidna, zbudowali kilka bloków w Krakowie, robią też domy. Tel: 692 619 240

----------


## Edyta M

> Proszę spróbować z Markiem Urygą, firma Urmar. Nie wiem, jak stoją z czasem, ale firma moim zdaniem solidna, zbudowali kilka bloków w Krakowie, robią też domy. Tel: 692 619 240


Tobie *Griszek* tez budowali dom ?

----------


## jowitajb

> Witam,
> potrzebuję namiar na firmę kamieniarską, gdzie można kupić marmur RainForest w dobrej cenie i go obrobić na płytę do kominka. Może być dalej od Krakowa, tylko żeby wycięcie i podklejenie nie kosztowało drugie tyle co ten kamień ;-(
> (...)


Jakiś zas temu szukałam dobrej firmy kamieniarskiej i... znalazłam. Milbart - siedziba w Mszanie Dolnej, przedstawiciel w Krakowie.  Zapytanie o dostępność kamienia i wycenę wysłałam mailem. Pan zaproponował mi bardzo dobrą cenę, jak również doradził podklejenie płyty, by była stabilniejsza. Gdy zdecydowałam się na zamówienie, na maila otrzymałam zdjęcie całego kamienia. Płytę zamówiłam w poniedziałek, a we czwartek już ją dostarczono do Krakowa. Wykonana jest starannie i zgodnie ze złożonym zamówieniem. Wszystkim polecam - świetna cena, kontakt, a przede wszystkim bardzo dobra jakość usługi.

----------


## gegus37

Witam wszystkich formowiczów !
Ptrzebuje namiar na solidnych wykonawców mebli na zamówienie - sprawa dotyczy pomiaru i zabudowy wnęki w pokoju gościnnym i mebli do pokoju ze skosami.
Jeżeli możecie mi kogoś polecić to  będe wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam wszystkich formowiczów !
> Ptrzebuje namiar na solidnych wykonawców mebli na zamówienie - sprawa dotyczy pomiaru i zabudowy wnęki w pokoju gościnnym i mebli do pokoju ze skosami.
> Jeżeli możecie mi kogoś polecić to  będe wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam !


Mamy na  *Liście* paru .

----------


## kozien

Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was miał do czynienia z firmami wykonującymi schody tj.:

1. Firma An-Drew
2. Firma Wieczorek
3. Firma Scalaris
4. Firma "Janowski"

Wdzięczny będę za informację na temat tych firm i ewentualnie współpracy z nimi.
Dziękuję

----------


## malgos2

Zbigniew, wlasnie zauwazylam, ze albo nie polecalam jeszcze pana Piotra, tego samego, co aguleczka, albo nie dopisales. W kazdym razie moj pan Piotr to ten sam.  :smile:  Na razie robil kuchnie u mojej mamy, niebawem ma robic u mnie. Jest szybki, dokladny i bardzo cierpliwy. No i niedrogi.  :smile:

----------


## Michał Ch.

> Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was miał do czynienia z firmami wykonującymi schody tj.:
> 
> 1. Firma An-Drew
> 2. Firma Wieczorek
> 3. Firma Scalaris
> 4. Firma "Janowski"
> 
> Wdzięczny będę za informację na temat tych firm i ewentualnie współpracy z nimi.
> Dziękuję


Cześć Kozen
jeśli chodzi o schody to polecam firmę Scalaris. Sam będę u nich robił schody drewniane. A wiem że są solidni, dobrzy i dokładni. Widziałem kilka ich schodów i wyglądają super, a właściciele schodów bardzo z firmy zadowoleni.

----------


## Piotr_M

Ładne, solidne schody i w  bardzo dobrej cenie wykonuje spółdzielnia z Ujanowic/k Limanowej

----------


## Piotr_M

> Witam
> Szukam namiarów  na firmę zakładającą ogrody.  Najlepiej jakąś sprawdzoną. Czy ktoś korzystał z takich usług i mógłby kogoś polecić.


Zapytaj Mymyk_KSK  - jest aktywna w dziale o ogrodach

----------


## malgos2

> Zapytaj Mymyk_KSK  - jest aktywna w dziale o ogrodach


Sama zreszta sie tym zajmuje, polecalam juz ja tutaj.  :wink:

----------


## Inżynier

> witam nie zgadzam się z pana opinią ponieważ  pan Czesław Siuta robił u mnie balustradki i bramę i zrobił wszystko w terminie i bardzo tanio jestem  zadowolona z jego usług widocznie tylko z panem nie mógł się dogadać.


Normalnie zagotowałem!!!!!!! Czy byłaby Pani Gosia81 uprzejma podać gdzie mogę obejrzeć "dzieło" Pana Siuty? Gdybym przed spisaniem umowy z Cz.Siutą zajrzał na forum, to nie straciłbym pieniędzy i nerwów. Ten gagatek uprawia ponad 20 lat taki sposób "zarabiania" na życie. Też dałem się nabrać, obiecuję innym poszkodowanym, że ten gagatek pójdzie siedzieć. Jestem z natury spokojnym człowiekiem, ale Cz.Siuta z Iwanowic tak mnie wkurzył że doprowadzę tego oszusta gdzie jego miejsce.

----------


## Edyta M

*Hejka* 
*Poszukuje kogos kto prywatnie zajmuje sie wywozem smieci z placu budowy ( Tarnow i okolice ) .... chce pozbyc sie kilku workow ktore zalegaja mi na dzialce ..... za mala ilosc zeby zamowic kontener , a w sam raz zeby sie juz tego pozbyc .* 
*Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Guliwerka

> Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was miał do czynienia z firmami wykonującymi schody tj.:
> 
> 1. Firma An-Drew
> 2. Firma Wieczorek
> 3. Firma Scalaris
> 4. Firma "Janowski"
> 
> Wdzięczny będę za informację na temat tych firm i ewentualnie współpracy z nimi.
> Dziękuję



Ja mam schody zrobione przez firmę Scalaris. Jestem bardzo zadowolona. Schody wyglądają super i równocześnie są bardzo wygodne. Jeśli chodzi o firmę to jak najbardziej polecam. Znają się na schodach jak mało kto. Jestem pod wrażeniem ich wiedzy technicznej, entuzjazmu i bardzo dobrego kontaktu z klientem. Jednym słowem: rzetelnie, fachowo, konkretnie, bezproblemowo, odpowiedzą na każde pytanie, pokażą, wytłumaczą a w szczególności pan Rzepecki - przeuroczy człowiek z ogromną wiedzą i dużym zaangażowaniem w swoją pracę.

----------


## bradykardia1

> *Hejka* 
> *Poszukuje kogos kto prywatnie zajmuje sie wywozem smieci z placu budowy ( Tarnow i okolice ) .... chce pozbyc sie kilku workow ktore zalegaja mi na dzialce ..... za mala ilosc zeby zamowic kontener , a w sam raz zeby sie juz tego pozbyc .* 
> *Pozdrawiam*


a pytałaś lokalnych śmieciarzy?
mnie za mała motywacją  :big grin:  lokalni wywieźli 15 worów z budowy ;D Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> a pytałaś lokalnych śmieciarzy?
> mnie za mała motywacją  lokalni wywieźli 15 worów z budowy ;D Pozdrawiam


Dzieki za podsuniecie pomyslu ....  :wink:  u mnie niestety jest ten problem , ze nie ma mnie na miejscu i nie znam lokalnych Panow od utylizacji  :bye:

----------


## Roinim

Czołem,
W północnych okolicach Krakowa potrzebuję znaleźć firmę, która sensownie robi instalacje co, cwu, wod-kan. Macie może doświadczenia?
R.

----------


## gegus37

> Czołem,
> W północnych okolicach Krakowa potrzebuję znaleźć firmę, która sensownie robi instalacje co, cwu, wod-kan. Macie może doświadczenia?
> R.


U mnie robił p.Kafel - instalacje działają, doradzi, cenowo jest OK - tel.501252202

DO białej listy dodam :
Piaski, pospółki, kruszywa, ziemia, humus, materiały budowlane, opał (nawet małe ilości jak komu pasuje) i naprawde w dobrych cenach....a i jeszcze koparka !
południe Krakowa - W.Brzychacz tel. 604 064 269

----------


## thielson

Zdecydowanie ODRADZAM firme "GG Bud" Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Grzegorz Grzesiak:
- elektryk amator:
  * dolozenie jednego gniazdka liczy sobie za dwa punkty. (bo musi zrobic laczenie w gniazdku i w "sasiednim" gniazdku).
  * szacowal koszt wykonania instalacji wedlug projektu na X, ostatecznie zaplacilem prawie 2,5*X
  * krzywi sie, jak sie mu kaze w peszlu kable klasc
  * za rozpisanie instalacji (ktory bezpiecznik do czego) kaze sobie dodatkowo placic
  * po rozliczeniu, nie mozna sie juz sie skontaktowac
- budowlanka tez amatorzy:
  * scianki robia +-5cm, o zachowaniu katow i linii mozna tylko pomarzyc
  * jak sie chodzi z poziomica i katownikiem i ich sprawdza, to twierdza, ze "sie na sile szuka usterek"
  * nie wzmocnili nadprozy tak jak bylo umawiane, potem musieli poprawiac
  * jak sie wstawia meble, to dopiero po scianach widac, ze "poziomica" nie figuruje w ich slowniku

najgorsza ekipa, z jaka mialem "przyjemnosc" wspolpracowac

----------


## wujjek

> Czołem,
> W północnych okolicach Krakowa potrzebuję znaleźć firmę, która sensownie robi instalacje co, cwu, wod-kan. Macie może doświadczenia?
> R.


sprobuj w firmie Fullinstal, u mnie robili cała instalacje i jestem bardzo zadowolony.
tel 12 276 00 04

----------


## południowa

Jestem dopiero na poczatku drogi wiec jak narazie moge polecic Geodete - p. Wojciech Szopa 12/387-25-63 jest z Luborzycy terminowo, tanio.
Jezeli ktos ma dobra ekipe do sso to prosze o namiary. dziekuje - [email protected]

----------


## krzywio

Witam poszukuję sprawdzonego inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego do odbiorów cząstkowych i konsultacji przy budowie domku jednorodzinnego na północy Krakowa.

----------


## steniu

Przemysław Wałęga 661 333 518  gosc ktory wie po co studiował i na prawdę ma pojecie o tym co robi  :smile:  doradzi a jak trzeba to i kontakty uruchomi w kryzysowej sytuacji(potrzebna ekipa od zaraz)
POLEECAM

----------


## steniu

Roinim   ekipa super naprawde a szef to Piotr Rodacki 603 963 160  naprawde warto ich zatrudnic bo maja pojecie o pracy  :smile:

----------


## Magdulenka i Matt

Witamy Wszystkich,

przeglądneliśmy chyba z połowę forum, ale bez skutecznie.
Może ktoś nam pomoże, poszukujemy solidnego wykonawcy ogrodzenia.

Z jednej strony zwykła siatka, z przodu słupki z klinkieru pod przęsła kute.
Oczywiście wszystko na fundamentach.

Pomóżcie prosimy

----------


## aga23kraków

czy ktoś zna Agapol - Paweł Męka ( wykończenia ), a może ktoś Grzegorza Pukacza ze studia Bonsai  - architekt wnętrz ?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witamy Wszystkich,
> 
> przeglądneliśmy chyba z połowę forum, ale bez skutecznie.
> Może ktoś nam pomoże, poszukujemy solidnego wykonawcy ogrodzenia.
> 
> Z jednej strony zwykła siatka, z przodu słupki z klinkieru pod przęsła kute.
> Oczywiście wszystko na fundamentach.
> 
> Pomóżcie prosimy


Widziałem ich ogrodzenie. Dobrze zrobione.
Pan Krzysztof Lelek tel. 12 270 65 30 
Jak z ceną i czasem nie wiem.

----------


## sonya-

Witam,

poszukuję sprawdzonego, dobrego i oczywiście taniego hydraulika do wykonania przyłączy wod.-kan., gaz, c.o. w okolicy Zabierzowa. Pilnie do prac hydraulicznych na etapie fundamentów, a potem do całej reszty.

-- 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kozien

kto może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza? Budowa północ Krakowa. Chodzi oczywiście o kogoś z głową  :smile:  No i by nie zdarł z człowieka grosza  :smile:

----------


## natashka

Witam

Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu na koniec lata tego roku i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która postawiałaby na początek stan surowy otwarty a potem jak będzie dobrze to także i resztę. Proszę o jakieś namiary - Tarnów i okolice

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## kozien

> Witam
> 
> Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu na koniec lata tego roku i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która postawiałaby na początek stan surowy otwarty a potem jak będzie dobrze to także i resztę. Proszę o jakieś namiary - Tarnów i okolice
> 
> Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Nie szkoda wiosny i lata???? , zacznij budowę jak najszybciej bo potem to tylko będziesz żałować czemu tak późno się człowiek za to wziął  :smile:

----------


## kozien

Polecam elektryka północ Krakowa Pan Lucjan, zrobił całą elektrykę i na każde moje zmiany mimo że już puszki były osadzone mówił że nie ma problemu, elektryka rozbudowana dość mocno bo ogrzewanie domu jest prądem. Wszystko ładnie po sobie posprzątał. Pełen profesjonalizm. Namiary na priv.

----------


## glacjusz

Witam

Czy da ktoś namiary na płytkarza z Małopolski, Śląska, który wprawnie położy te przeklęte płytki? Chodzi o woodentic, ten największy format. Please!!!

----------


## slusar

> kto może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza? Budowa północ Krakowa. Chodzi oczywiście o kogoś z głową  No i by nie zdarł z człowieka grosza


zachecam do zapoznania sie z oferta Mojej Firmy
www.pslusarczyk.pl
Firma Posiada Aprobate Rigips!
pozdr

----------


## pmpiter

Witam proszę o kontakt na tego elektryka na email : [email protected]

----------


## kozien

> Witam proszę o kontakt na tego elektryka na email : [email protected]


Namiary wysłałem na priv.

----------


## Edyta M

Kochani 
Czy ktos moze podac numer telefonu do *Pana Roberta Pilcha* ( tynki wewnetrzne ) ...... wielkie dzieki  :bye: .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :bye:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zapytaj Mymyk_KSK  - jest aktywna w dziale o ogrodach


Ja też polecam. Robiła nam projekt. jest OK.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pleasure78

> Witajcie,
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za informację czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z firmą ECO Comfort z Myślenic - zajmują się rekuperacją. Mają podobno kilka instalacji w Michałowicach i Masłomiący.
> 
> Pzdr.




Zdecydowanie opinia pozytywna!!! Polecam ECO COMFORT na białą listę!!! 

Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej firmy ponieważ na każdym etapie współpracy działali bardzo profesjonalnie (a miałam już do czynienia z różnymi ekipami!!).  Są to ludzie z dużą wiedzą i doświadczeniem tacy, którzy potrafią doradzić i wiedzą o czym mówią! Zakładali mi wentylację w domu w Michałowicach. Pan Artur potrafił znaleźć dobre rozwiązania, zarówno jeśli chodzi o dobór odpowiedniego rekuperatora, jak poprowadzenia  rur wentylacyjnych tak, że ich w ogóle nie widać. Mam w domu super komfortowe warunki do życia min. dlatego, że mam świetnie działającą wentylację. Każdemu polecam takie rozwiązanie oraz firmę ECO COMFORT!!!  
Jeśli ktoś chciałby więcej info na temat tej firmy to chętnie odpowiem na maila. Aha,  mam jeszcze nr telefonu do p. Artura 603-908-700.

----------


## pmpiter

Dzieki za namiar pozdr. pmpiter

----------


## Edyta M

> Zdecydowanie opinia pozytywna!!! Polecam ECO COMFORT na białą listę!!! 
> 
> Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej firmy ponieważ na każdym etapie współpracy działali bardzo profesjonalnie (a miałam już do czynienia z różnymi ekipami!!). Są to ludzie z dużą wiedzą i doświadczeniem tacy, którzy potrafią doradzić i wiedzą o czym mówią! Zakładali mi wentylację w domu w Michałowicach. Pan Artur potrafił znaleźć dobre rozwiązania, zarówno jeśli chodzi o dobór odpowiedniego rekuperatora, jak poprowadzenia rur wentylacyjnych tak, że ich w ogóle nie widać. Mam w domu super komfortowe warunki do życia min. dlatego, że mam świetnie działającą wentylację. Każdemu polecam takie rozwiązanie oraz firmę ECO COMFORT!!! 
> Jeśli ktoś chciałby więcej info na temat tej firmy to chętnie odpowiem na maila. Aha, mam jeszcze nr telefonu do p. Artura 603-908-700.


 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  sorrki , ale malo wiarygodne ...... czyzby reklama wlasnej firmy ?

----------


## jowitajb

Witam,
jaką cenę za metr ocieplenia styropianem z zewnątrz płaciliście w zeszłym roku, a jakie są teraz? Ktoś się może wypowiedzieć. Bo na razie jedni mi zaproponowali 34-36 zł za metr, ale nie wiem czy to dobra cena? 
Dzięki.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam,
> jaką cenę za metr ocieplenia styropianem z zewnątrz płaciliście w zeszłym roku, a jakie są teraz? Ktoś się może wypowiedzieć. Bo na razie jedni mi zaproponowali 34-36 zł za metr, ale nie wiem czy to dobra cena? 
> Dzięki.


Hejka 
Zalezy jaki styropian kladziesz ( grubosc ) , w jakim systemie chcesz go polozyc .... czy do wlasciwego tynku czy tylko do zagruntowania ...... min. od tego uzalezniona jest cena za wykonanie

----------


## face

> Witam,
> jaką cenę za metr ocieplenia styropianem z zewnątrz płaciliście w zeszłym roku, a jakie są teraz? Ktoś się może wypowiedzieć. Bo na razie jedni mi zaproponowali 34-36 zł za metr, ale nie wiem czy to dobra cena? 
> Dzięki.


jesli za calosc z tynkiem to cena ok, nawet niska ze srednich

----------


## jowitajb

> Hejka 
> Zalezy jaki styropian kladziesz ( grubosc ) , w jakim systemie chcesz go polozyc .... czy do wlasciwego tynku czy tylko do zagruntowania ...... min. od tego uzalezniona jest cena za wykonanie


Styropian 15-tka, z tynkiem. Czyli wszystko na gotowo.
Szukam ekipy na wrzesień, ale wolę już teraz ich zarezerowować, żeby nie było za późno.

----------


## kozien

> Styropian 15-tka, z tynkiem. Czyli wszystko na gotowo.
> Szukam ekipy na wrzesień, ale wolę już teraz ich zarezerowować, żeby nie było za późno.


też potrzebuję ocieplić dom 15cm z tynkowaniem, wrzesień 2011 i szukam ekipy.

----------


## passat33

Szukam fachowca który profesjonalnie przerobi mi kotłownie  - podlaczenie kotla Ogniwo Eco Plus i sterownik ecoal plus bojler CWU plus przyszlosciowo kolektory.

----------


## Edyta M

> Styropian 15-tka, z tynkiem. Czyli wszystko na gotowo.
> Szukam ekipy na wrzesień, ale wolę już teraz ich zarezerowować, żeby nie było za późno.





> też potrzebuję ocieplić dom 15cm z tynkowaniem, wrzesień 2011 i szukam ekipy.


Ja tez szukam ekipy na wrzesien 2011 od zeszlego roku a konkretnie od grudnia 2010 ...... mam do polozenia styropian 20 cm. platinum termoorganika frezowany no i tu zaczynaja sie schody  :offtopic: , nikt z wykonawcow z ktorymi rozmawialam nie kladl jeszcze takiego styro  mienia sie FACHOWCAMI , a nie potrafia odpowiedziec na kilka prostych pytan np. jak ukladaja  styropianu w BSO , jak  wokol okien i drzwi , jakie stosuja dyble ..... temat energooszczednosci i mostkow termicznych to dla nich czarna magia , a o boniach frezowanych w istniejacym styro zapomnijcie !!!!!! . Na ogloszenia ktore dalam odpowiedzialo kilku wykonawcow .... KAZDY WSZYSTKO SWIETNIE UMIE ....... do pierwszej rozmowy i potem cisza w sluchawce !!!!!! zaden z nich nie jest w stanie przedstawic potrfolio swoich prac ...mnie nie interesuje zdjecie efektu koncowego ( czyli z polozonym tynkiem ) ale chce zobaczyc fotki jak ekipa uklada styropian od A - Z .....  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: ....

----------


## Edyta M

> Szukam fachowca który profesjonalnie przerobi mi kotłownie - podlaczenie kotla Ogniwo Eco Plus i sterownik ecoal plus bojler CWU plus przyszlosciowo kolektory.


Moge zapytac swojego wykonawce ....

----------


## gm1

> Gurbl - chaos, brak organizacji, notoryczne problemy z ludźmi - ciągle gdzieś coś "poprawiają" i na budowie ich nie ma, praca podwykonawcami albo ludźmi z ulicy, założę się, że pół roku na stan surowy otwarty to marzenie ściętej głowy. Prowadzący kontakt z inwestorem - Konrad - "dobry marketing" - sprzedaje się nieźle, niestety w ślad za tym nie idzie jakość. Byli zdziwieni, że mogę mieć kilkadziesiąt uwag do ich stanu surowego. Porażka....


Ja korzystałem, budowali dom.
Może troszkę nie zgrali się w terminie (3 tygodnie) to mogę ich szczerze polecić, kompetentni pracownicy, którzy mają niemałą wiedzę.

----------


## kozien

> Ja tez szukam ekipy na wrzesien 2011 od zeszlego roku a konkretnie od grudnia 2010 ...... mam do polozenia styropian 20 cm. platinum termoorganika frezowany no i tu zaczynaja sie schody , nikt z wykonawcow z ktorymi rozmawialam nie kladl jeszcze takiego styro  mienia sie FACHOWCAMI , a nie potrafia odpowiedziec na kilka prostych pytan np. jak ukladaja  styropianu w BSO , jak  wokol okien i drzwi , jakie stosuja dyble ..... temat energooszczednosci i mostkow termicznych to dla nich czarna magia , a o boniach frezowanych w istniejacym styro zapomnijcie !!!!!! . Na ogloszenia ktore dalam odpowiedzialo kilku wykonawcow .... KAZDY WSZYSTKO SWIETNIE UMIE ....... do pierwszej rozmowy i potem cisza w sluchawce !!!!!! zaden z nich nie jest w stanie przedstawic potrfolio swoich prac ...mnie nie interesuje zdjecie efektu koncowego ( czyli z polozonym tynkiem ) ale chce zobaczyc fotki jak ekipa uklada styropian od A - Z ..... ....


Nie zawiało optymizmem  :smile:  szukam nadal.

----------


## Trebor_kr

Niestety naciąłem się po poleceniu z białej listy - wykonawca Jacek Armata ..... i jest do kitu.
Gość nie umie czytać projektu ... tragedia.... niedokładny i popełnia kardynalne błedy przy wymiarowaniu itp...
Wpis na CZARNĄ LISTE - szczerze nie polecam!!!!

----------


## kozien

*Rozczarowany Składem Budowlanym LUSCAR - MICHAŁOWICE !* Dopóki klient nie ma problemu to jest ok a jak już jest problem to radź sobie sam. Zakupiłem piach do murowania i piach okazał się być nienadającym z uwagi na duże uziarnienie. Jak przyjechali i wysypali nic nie wskazywało że coś jest nie tak lecz przy sypaniu do betoniarki kamyk na kamyku. Zadzwoniłem i poprosiłem o pomoc dlaczego taki piach? Czy ktoś sie pomylił? Może by sito pożyczyli na dwa dni?Powiedzieli że sito koszyuje 100 zł i żebym sobie kupił. Pan Kierownik nie chciał w żaden sposób mi pomóc. Zagotowałem do czerwoności i więcej tam moja noga nie postanie. Zaopatrywałem się u nich od samego początku i miałem zamiar sostawić kolejną pulę pieniędzy bo dostałem od nich ofertę na materiały do ocieplenia całego poddasza lecz jak widać ktoś ma to w du....ie i nie dba się tam o klienta. Znalazłem skład w Wolbromiu gdzie okazało się wszystko tańsze a dowóz gratis bez żadnego problemu. 
Jeśli ktoś szuka składu niech poważnie przemyśli temat.

----------


## Lauren

Witam. Szukam godnego polecenia kierownika budowy!pilnie potrzebny! z okolic Krakowa. Najlepiej z tych stron w których my budujemy :smile: czyli gmina Zielonki.

----------


## Erol 1

Kozień
Domyślnie ocieplanie i zabudowa poddasza

    kto może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza? Budowa północ Krakowa. Chodzi oczywiście o kogoś z głową No i by nie zdarł z człowieka grosza 


Polecałem tu już ekipę, która u mnie robiła i jestem zadowolony. Pan Artek tel. 523077688. Podczas negocjacji powołaj się na forum Muratora.

----------


## kozien

Dziękuje, znalazłem na razie inną ekipę i jak skończą u mnie będe mógł się wypowiedzieć.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuje

----------


## ejasinsk

Witam,

mam do sprzedania blaszak ( nie używany) za 900 zł
pustaki max oraz projekt dom w rododendronach 6P http://allegro.pl/projekt-dom-w-rodo...2.html#gallery

Krzysztoforzyce --- okolice Krakowa ( tel 668850080 lub e-mail [email][email protected] , [email][email protected])

----------


## mathiasso

> Witam,
> 
> mam do sprzedania blaszak ( nie używany) za 900 zł
> pustaki max oraz projekt dom w rododendronach 6P http://allegro.pl/projekt-dom-w-rodo...2.html#gallery
> 
> Krzysztoforzyce --- okolice Krakowa ( tel 668850080 lub e-mail [email][email protected] , [email][email protected])


czy to ma coś wspólnego z białą i czarną listą????
nie żebym się czepiał ale przez tego typu posty ten wątek staje się nieczytelny!!

----------


## xxkasiekkxx

> Witam
> 
> Czy da ktoś namiary na płytkarza z Małopolski, Śląska, który wprawnie położy te przeklęte płytki? Chodzi o woodentic, ten największy format. Please!!!


Polecam Pana Bogdana Pelc namiary na prv, układa wszelkiej maści płytki i robi to idealnie  :smile:

----------


## jiska

Czy ktoś jest w stanie polecic dobrego, sprawdzonego stolarza ( okolice Krakowa) do zrobienia mebli kuchennych ?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Czy ktoś jest w stanie polecic dobrego, sprawdzonego stolarza ( okolice Krakowa) do zrobienia mebli kuchennych ?


 Zapraszam do mojego podpisu

----------


## szinbet

witam,

właśnie zakończylismy etap surowy zamknięty i z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić ekipę od p. Grzegorza (górale z okolic Lubnia), W naszym przypadku pracowali w Krakowie.
*tel. 600975394 - Grzegorz*

Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu.
W naszym przypadku budowali z Ytong, poradzili sobie  :smile: 

teraz poszukujemy tynkarzy i wylewkarzy, takich którzy nie wezmą dużo za tynk na idealnie równych ścianach, może macie kogoś takiego.

po skończeniu prac przez ekipy c.o. i elektryka dam znać jak się spisali

pozdrawiam

----------


## b2211

*Czarna lista* Dach-Styl w Krakowie nie polecam nikomu chyba że ktoś lubi sobie nerwy szargać ktoś tą firmę polecał na forum  :sad:   ja zdecydowanie odradzam

----------


## jowitajb

> *Czarna lista* Dach-Styl w Krakowie nie polecam nikomu chyba że ktoś lubi sobie nerwy szargać ktoś tą firmę polecał na forum   ja zdecydowanie odradzam


Może jakieś wytłumaczenie dlaczego, którą siedzibę, coś więcej?

----------


## b2211

Problemy: oferta, kontakt, obsługa. Sprawa dotyczy obydwu oddziałów próbowałem wyjaśnić sprawę w drugim oddziale niestety z żadnego nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi. Pierwszy kontakt p. Nina oddział II nazwisko na PW.

----------


## jowitajb

> Problemy: oferta, kontakt, obsługa. Sprawa dotyczy obydwu oddziałów próbowałem wyjaśnić sprawę w drugim oddziale niestety z żadnego nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi. Pierwszy kontakt p. Nina oddział II nazwisko na PW.


Oddział II - to Nad Serafą. Ja tam zamawiałam dachówkę Brassa w marcu rok temu. Trafiłam na Panią Dominikę - świetnie zorientowana, bardzo dobrze wyliczyła nam ilości dachówek, cenę nam dała najlepszą z wszystkich składów w K-wie. Ogólnie nie było problemów, dlatego bardzo dziwi mnie Twoja opinia. 
No ale może trafiłeś na jakaś nową Panią i dopiero się uczy.

----------


## OGC

> Kolejni fachowcy, których mogę polecić :
> - schody drewniane - p. Maciek (694 933 557) - fachowo wykonana robota, bardzo ładne drewno, staranna praca. Poza tym bardzo miły człowiek, znosi dzielnie wszelkie wydziwiania i zmiany w ostatniej chwili.


 Również polecam p. Maćka. 
Robota dokładna, terminy dotrzymane, kontakt super.
Poniżej kilka fotek na dowód  :smile: 
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa316.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa317.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa318.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa319.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa320.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa321.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa322.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa323.html
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa324.html

----------


## passatwv

> Czy ktoś jest w stanie polecic dobrego, sprawdzonego stolarza ( okolice Krakowa) do zrobienia mebli kuchennych ?


Kolejny raz mogę, muszę polecić super fachowca - stolarza. Robił już u mnie drzwi wewnętrzne, boazerie oraz szchody, sufity oraz kuchnie -  wszystko w dębinie. i zawsze byłem mega zadowolony. a teraz mogę go polecic z czystym sumieniem dla wszystkich którzy mają w planie zrobienie czegos z drewna - polecam go zwlaszcza do drewna "twardego". 
Jezeli chodzi okuchnie to rodziła się w bólach - nie byliśmy właściwie pewni co chcemy i kasy było za mało a firmy chciały z nas zedrzec skórę. Zawiasy standartowe, szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicah zwykła płyta i za kazy wymiar"niestandartowy" kupa dopłaty. a więc do naszego Stolarza i mamy kuchenke fronty z dębiny, wszystko na blumach i jeszcze wyszło w cenie duuużo taniej. A wogole to dla niego nie ma rzeczy niemozliwych - teraz robi nam lozko bo kupilismy szafe z Holandi i nie bylo lozka wiec dopasowywuje teraz kolor i poszczegolne elemenyty i lozeczko oraz nakastlki mysle ze zaraz bedzie znowu super zrobione. 
Działa głownie w małopolsce.Tel Piotr Miodek 506140382 = prosze powolac sie na Janusza.

----------


## michur

Mój pierwszy post w tym wątku - w końcu mogę kogoś polecić  :smile: 

Mianowicie firmę tynkarską Mastertynk ze Skawiny http://www.mastertynk.pl/

Wykonali nam tynki gipsowe Diamant. Bez zastrzeżeń - wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami. Naprawdę miła odmiana po moich dotychczasowych doświadczeniach przy SSO.

----------


## passatwv

Szukam fachowca do zmiany pokrycia dachu z malego eternitu na dachowke Trzebinia. Pomozcie znalesc kogos sprawdzonego. Dzieki.

----------


## Edyta M

> Szukam fachowca do zmiany pokrycia dachu z malego eternitu na dachowke Trzebinia. Pomozcie znalesc kogos sprawdzonego. Dzieki.


*Franek Wrona 513 - 067 - 338* nie wiem jak u Niego z czasem , ale jak sie umowi i powie ze zrobi to ZROBI !!!!

----------


## Kallula

witam mam pytanie odnośnie stołoskiego bardzo proszę powiedzcie czy firma jest wiarygodna. W kontakcie wszystko jest oki wiem chciałem to ewentualnie potwierdzić w  waszych opiniach. Bardzo dziękuję za informację pozdrawiam.



p.s sprawdziliśmy z listy i potwierdzamy: :smile: 
polecam Mariana Węgrzyna : budowa stanu surowego coś wspaniałego mam tatę budowlańca badzo wymagającego ale tu sam był wzruszony!  tel: 504121564

ponadto Pan żmuda po raz enty na forum 722051874 jeśli chcecie mieć porządek i zar...ą robotę polecam. 


Pan Krzysiu Elektryk sympatyczny ponadto świetny fachowiec  :smile:  607732169 extra  :smile: 

Jestem na etapie współpracy z Panem Aqua Myślenice i właśnie Stoloski po zakończeniu dam znać. 
Pozdrawiam i Dziękuję!

----------


## Edyta M

> ponadto Pan żmuda po raz enty na forum 722051874 jeśli chcecie mieć porządek i zar...ą robotę polecam.


Hejka *Kallula* 

Mozna wiedziec kiedy Pan Zmuda robil tynki wewnetrzne u Ciebie ??? 

Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## mamiatko

CZARNA LISTA
Stanisław Bzdyl MAX-DACH - wykonywali u nas SSO - na szczęście tylko piwnicę i fundamenty.

1. Nieterminowość - nie przychodzenie, zbywanie i smutna historia o rozchorowanych pracownikach. W końcu zapewnianie o dokonczeniu prac w miesiąc (ściany, dach + pełne deskowanie)
2. Niechlujstwo, niedokładność, byleby szybciej i przede wszystkim wygodniej dla wykonawcy
3. Nie umiejetność czytania projektu - mamy złe wymiary domu i jedna ścianę nośna przesunieta o 36 cm.
4. Źle wylane schody - potem mnóstwo kombinacji z wylewkami, dodatkowym wylewaniem schoda itp...
5. Schrzaniona kazalizacja! Położyli ja za nisko!!! Efekt rurę mamy wyżej niż studzienke kanalizacyjną!
6. Źle ułozony komin systemowy leiera. Podłaczenie pieca to bedzie sztuka i niezła gimnastyka dla głowy. 
7. Fundamenty i ściany piwnic tak krzywe, że odchyl od ścian domu mamy do 10 cm! Przy tynkach musieliśmy zapłacić ekstra za wyrównanie!

Efekt, krzywe ściany piwnicy i niestety jej przemakanie. Najlepsze co nas spotkało z tym wykonawcą to rozejście się naszych dróg budowlanych.

Najgorsze, że ciagle "coś" schrzanionego wychodzi z pracy tych panów. Kompletnie sie nie znali na budownictwie.

----------


## MagicQueen

Witam

Poszukuję kogoś do wykonania ogrodzenia + brama wjazdowa pod Krakowem. Czy moglibyście kogoś polecić?

patrzyłem na białą liste jednak nie wiele tam tego, większość to ludzie wykonujący tylko części kłute

----------


## faffa2

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuję kogoś do wykonania ogrodzenia + brama wjazdowa pod Krakowem. Czy moglibyście kogoś polecić?
> 
> patrzyłem na białą liste jednak nie wiele tam tego, większość to ludzie wykonujący tylko części kłute


Poszło na prv. Pozdr

----------


## toomyem

*faffa2*, ja też poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Tomkos

i ja poprosze o namiar na kogos od ogrodzen spod Krakowa.

----------


## fido2001

Witajcie.

Na początku pozwolę sobie drobne wyjaśnienie.
Zdaje sobie sprawę że mała ilość postów napisanych prze ze mnie nie daje mi mocnej wiarygodności.
Tak się jakoś złożyło że dużo więcej czytałem i korzystałem z Waszych po rad niż sam cosik stukałem w klawisze.
Jest kilka osób którzy są tutaj starymi wyjadaczami, którzy znają mnie osobiście i mam nadzieję że mogą za moje słowa poręczyć  :smile: 

Do sedna.
Jestem w trakcie wykańczania nadbudowy swojego domku.
Budowane jest/było pięterko z stropodachem wentylowanym, kominami, ociepleniem elewacji, itd.
W środku oczywiście komplet instalacji wod-kan-gaz-co.
To co skłoniło mnie do napisania tego postu to ekipa a właściwie kilka ekip które sprawiły że znowu zacząłem wierzyć że w Polsce jednak
są dobrze przygotowani i uczciwi fachowcy. Fachowcy którzy pomimo wieku i stażu pracy sami dbają o swoją wiedzę i doszkalają się w nowych technologiach.
Fachowcy którzy budowali ściśle wg projektu (nadbudowa w centrum (prawie) Krakowa, więc cała biurokracja została odbębniona).
Nie marudzili, tylko radzili. Nie filozofowali a pytali. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić. Właściwie będąc dosłownym to mogę czepić się tylko opóźnienia z dachem, ale to wina tylko i wyłącznie dostawcy blachy RUUKKI - trapez-Carbo którzy to pomimo solidnych opinii okazali się mało kompetentni i albo przywozili na budowę co innego niż zamawiałem, albo zwodzili przez kilka dni że juz jadą, już jadą z towarem... Na chwile obecną nadal nie mam wszystkich elementów. Nie mam kompletnych gąsiorów i łączników do rynien, ale na tym koniec tematu dachu bo nie po to piszę tego maila. Wracając do ekipy, to wygląda to tak. Ekipa jest z okolic Tarnowa. Dokładniej poniżej - okolice Rzepiennika. Pracują w całej Małopolsce i Podkarpaciu. . W ekipie jest 8 osób. Są to ludzie przebrani przez niego. To znaczy wybrał sobie sam ludzi ze swojej okolicy i można powiedzieć że są to ludzie z sąsiadujących miejscowości. Znają się o wiele dłużej niż razem pracują. Jest to ekipa która muruje, zajmuje się elewacjami, od zwykłego tynkowania przez ocieplenia, wykończeniówka w środku (u mnie akurat tynki C-W z zacieraniem mułkiem pod malowanie), flizowanie, malowanie, itp. Wstawiają okna, choć u mnie akurat wstawiał producent. Jeżeli potrzebni są cieśle - mają zaprzyjaźnioną ekipę z pod Mszany za którą ja ręczę a oni odpowiadają. Mówiąc prosto niby jest kilka ekip na budowie, ale rozmawia się z jednym człowiekiem. Jak pojawi się potrzeba o jakiegoś specjaliste, np. hydraulika, elektryka zna ludzi i sam ściągnie oczywiście wszystko konsultując z inwestorem. Z dekarzami też jest identycznie. Wszyscy się znaja juz kilka lat i potrafią idealnie współgrać. Np. Dekarze chwalą Cieśli za to że przez te 5 lat współpracy jeszcze ani razu nie musieli po nich poprawiać, itd...

Co jeszcze jest ważne przynajmniej dla mnie. Zero alkoholu, nawet jednego piwa przez te wszystkie miesiące pracy !!!! SŁOWO HONORU !!! Aż sam się dziwię.
Co jeszcze (...) pracują po 10godzin. Samowystarczalni. Zdyscyplinowani. Grzeczni, nie przeklinają, utrzymują idealny porządek! Wiem że to brzmi jak jakaś utopia, albo raj budowlany. Ale tak jest dosłownie jak pisze. Ręczę swoim słowem za to co piszę. Jeszcze jedno. W weekendy nie pracują. Kończą w piątek przed wieczorem, wracają do swoich rodzin i zaczynają dopiero w poniedziałek o 7:00. I bardzo dobrze. Każdy chce spędzić z rodziną troszkę czasu. Zrobić coś w swoim gospodarstwie…

Mógłbym wiele pisać. Jednak proponuję coś innego.
Mam na picasie galerie z prac u mnie. jak ktoś jest zainteresowany to proszę o priva - wyślę zwrotnie linka do galerii. Jak ktoś chciałby sprawdzić naocznie jak wygląda budowa to zapraszam do siebie (Kraków, Krowodrza).

Jeżeli będzie potrzebny kontakt, proszę pisać na priv.

Pozdrawiam.
Rafał.

----------


## AGP-ON

Całkiem szwarna ekipa  :wink:  pozazdrościć u nas różnie bywało .... niektóre "pomysły" majstrów do tej pory sie czkawka odbijają.

----------


## mwp

Witajcie. Czy ktoś miał kontakt z Firmą Bil-Bud (Firma Ogólnobudowlana spod Tarnowa, siedziba na ul. Kochanowskiego w Tarnowie)?

----------


## ulkap

Biała lista - p. Katarzyna Wysocka z ES-KA Projekt (604 333 154). Robi projekty ogrodów. Bardzo kompetentna, terminowa i uprzejma. Najpierw słucha i wypytuje jakie oczekiwania i potrzeby ma klient odnośnie ogrodu, dopiero potem doradza. Bierze pod uwagę wszystkie okoliczności, doradza gdzie kupić tanie a dobre rośliny. Odbierała wszystkie dziesiątki telefonów i odpisywała na wszystkie maile z dziesiątkami pytań od ogrodowych laików, i cierpliwie tłumaczyła (nierzadko odradzając realizacji naszych "genialnych" pomysłów). Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni - polecam!

----------


## ulkap

Czarna lista - p. Joanna Rulka www.studioduo.pl. P. Joanna robi projekty wnętrz. Jest świetnym fachowcem - ma super pomysły i nie znam osoby, która lepiej umiałaby dobrać kolory. 

Niestety, po pierwsze jest nieuważna jeśli chodzi o szczegóły i - co gorsze - w ogóle nie robi to na niej wrażenia (u nas łazienkę zaprojektowała tak, że przy otwieraniu drzwi uderzają o półkę z rigipsu; ponadto nie wzięła pod uwagę tego gdzie jest przyłącze wody w łazience co spowodowało, że musieliśmy po raz drugi i w ostatniej chwili ściągać hydraulika aby je przesunął, podczas gdy fliziarz stał mu już nad głową z płytkami gotowymi do przyklejenia). 

Po drugie jest koszmarna we współpracy, zwł. jeśli ktoś jej podpadnie (a ja podpadłam, ponieważ śmiałam ją upomnieć i domagać się swojego). Nie można się do niej dodzwonić, jest nieuprzejma, niegrzeczna, obraźliwa i przyjmuje pozycję roszczeniową, jeśli uzna że nie chce się jej już pracować to mówi że swoje obowiązki wykonała i tyle. Niestety jest też złośliwa - nam obiecała namiar na swoją ekipę po czym stwierdziła, żebyśmy skorzystali z usług innej, droższej, bo ona nie musi nam przekazywać swoich prywatnych kontaktów. Ponadto w trakcie prac żądała nieuzasadnionego dodatkowego wynagrodzenia. 

Z żadnym wykonawcą nie mieliśmy takich problemów jak z nią i przy żadnym tyle się nie nadenerwowaliśmy. Dopiero kiedy sprawa otarła się o prawnika p. Joanna spuściła z tonu i dokończyła swoją pracę. 

Szczerze odradzam współpracę.

----------


## m08

> CZARNA LISTA Betoniarnia Krakbet Odradzam
> Nic nie wiem o jakosci ich betonu, ale wczoraj kierowca gruszki z betonem zgubil droge (tak!) i przy probie nawracania kolo mojego domu
> - zniszczyl droge i drenaz kolo drogi, rowniez krawezniki
> - zniszczyl nawierzchnie mojego parkingu
> - zniszczył slupek ogrodzenia i podmurówkę
> Po tym wszystkim pracownicy firmy Krakbet po prostu odjechali...
> Zyczliwi odpisali numer rejestracyjny, wiec mam nadzieje, ze wyegzekwuje naprawe tych rzeczy, ale mysle, ze duuuuuzo to mowi o umiejetnosciach kierowcow Krakbetu. O ich wychowaniu nie wypowiem sie... Bo brak mi slow...


KRAKBET .. dostarczali beton na cala budowe. Generalnie ok. Zostawilem u nich ponad 20000 pln. Ale prawdziwe oblicze firmy poznalem dopiero jak cofajac uszkodzili dach w domu. Zniszczenia nie sa duze - 2 pasy blachy, elementy podbitki, elementy orynnowania  - sporo jednak odkrecania elementow, łącznie ze zdejmowaniem dachówki na kawałku dachu.
Początkowo wyglądało na to, ze sprawa zostanie załatwiona jak należy - pojawił się współwłaściciel firmy, przeprosił, obejrzał, poprosił o wycenę szkody. 
Wycena wykonawcy wyniosła 400 pln za robociznę i materiał.  KRAKBET stwierdził, że nie opłaca sie tego z OC bo stracą zniżki na 20 ciężarówek i źe się dogadamy. Następnego dnia pojawiła sie propozycja, o tym, że we własnym zakresie chcą to naprawić. Taka opcja dla mnie nie wchodzi w grę ze względu na gwarancję całego budynku - nie chce później mieć problemów, że to robili ci panowie od betonu i dlatego to nie podlega gwarancji. Po tym nastąpiła zdecydowana zmiana atmosfery rozmowy i z uprzedniego "przepraszam" pojawiły się nawet zarzuty że to wykonawca robót UMYŚLNIE nie zatrzymał cofającej gruszki i że chcemy jeszcze zarobić na szkodzie. 
Jak widać kwestia kilku stów (ciekawe, ile na mojej budowie tych stów firma zarobiła) może pokazać prawdziwy obraz przedsiębiorstwa. 
Nie polecam interesów z KRAKBET , niestety dobre wychowanie kończy się zaraz po zapłaceniu faktury za beton. KRAKBET...ehh

----------


## bart-ek

biała lista z okolic Krakowa:
łazienka i plytki w kuchni - idealnie równo i czysto po wykonaniu pracy - Michał Warchoł tel. 784288641
meble na wymiar www.autorskiemeble.pl

na czarnej liscie powinien znalezc sie pan od instalacji co bo kaloryfery ciekly a on sie nie raczył pojawic choc prosilem kilka razy, w koncu z tesciem poradzilismy sobie sami...

----------


## AnetaD.

> Jesli chodzi o koparke to tez moge polecic:
> BIALA LISTA Koparkowy (Mogilany-Gaj) - pan Tadek, telefon na zyczenie (prv).
> Radzil sobie u mnie na naprawde wymagajacym terenie - a mialem wczesniej takich, co glownie narzekali, jak im ciezko.
> Pzdr


jak w tytule, z gory dziekuje

----------


## kakusek

Podzielcie sie prosze namiarami na dobrych i solidnych panów zajmującymi się *ZABUDOWĄ KOMINKÓW* .Na białej liście jest tylko kilka wpisów i to bardzo starych.Czyżby nikt ostatnio nie budował kominka u siebie???

----------


## gegus37

Witajcie !
szukam kogoś do ułożenia wejścia do domu i cokołu elewacji kamieniem - może ktoś da mi jakiś sprawdzony namiar na dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca, no i gdzie mamy w Krakowie lub okolicy skład z kamieniem naturalnym ! 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

WITAM! Wiem, że to jest lista wykonawców, ale ja chciałabym polecić kogoś od kogo przeważnie historia budowy się zaczyna. Jest to agencja nieruchomści Studio Artdom w Nowym Targu. Pochwała za kompetencję, szeroki zakres świadczeń i przede wszystkim za przemiłą obsługę. Właściwi ludzie na właściwym miejscu. 
Mam nadzieję, że będę tu zaglądać tylko z takimi pochwałami bo to dopiero początek, wierzę, że początek dobrego!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Edyta M

> Podzielcie sie prosze namiarami na dobrych i solidnych panów zajmującymi się *ZABUDOWĄ KOMINKÓW* .Na białej liście jest tylko kilka wpisów i to bardzo starych.Czyżby nikt ostatnio nie budował kominka u siebie???


Hejka *Kaka* 

Widze , ze mimo wszystko jednak wolisz sie zabezpieczyc i szukasz jeszcze kogos ?  :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

> Mam nadzieję, że będę tu zaglądać tylko z takimi pochwałami bo to dopiero początek, wierzę, że początek dobrego!
> Pozdrawiam!


Grunt to pozytywne nastawienie  :wink:

----------


## b2211

*Czarna lista* Monbud w Chrzanowie z czymś takim to się nie spotkałem chyba że w dawnej komunie. Pan sprzedawca który się podaje za szefa chociaż nim nie jest, głupkowaty uśmieszek przy każdym pytaniu i łaska jeżeli udzielił odpowiedzi, człowiek czuje się jak za starych niekoniecznie dobrych czasów. Trochę się zdziwiłem gdyż był to skład polecany przez jedną osobę na forum i jako pierwszy z tego powodu odwiedzony. Lepiej na wstępie się sparzyć niż na końcu budowy  :smile:  jedynie żal iż mi osobiście pasował z uwagi na bliską odległość od budowy.

----------


## kozien

> Witam, mam do oddania ziemię z wykopów ( ziemia czarna bardzo urodzajna) ok 4 samochody. W razie zainteresowania prosze o kontakt. Ziemia będzie juz w piątek w Węgrzczach.


Co znaczy do oddania? Ja potrzebuję dwa samochody gmina Michałowice wieś Sieborowice.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> Szukam fachowca który profesjonalnie przerobi mi kotłownie  - podlaczenie kotla Ogniwo Eco Plus i sterownik ecoal plus bojler CWU plus przyszlosciowo kolektory.


hej jak dalej potrzebujesz to sie skontaktuj
[email protected]

----------


## kkuleta

Witam, na jakich warunkach ta ziemia do oddania w Węgrzcach. Jestem zainteresowana. Czekam na kontakt.

----------


## kozien

> Witam, na jakich warunkach ta ziemia do oddania w Węgrzcach. Jestem zainteresowana. Czekam na kontakt.


Na takich że do oddania była ale nikt jej oddać nie chciał a teraz już jest ponoć oddana  :smile:  

UWAGA : Jeśli ktoś miałby oddać ziemię północny Kraków to ja się piszę!!!

----------


## tojato

Biała lista
Firma Kow-max Wadowice tel. 661423705 Tynki maszynowe wewnętrzne,ocieplenia.

----------


## gp69

> mam do położenia styropian 20 cm.
> ....jakie stosują dyble


Rozmawiałem kiedyś z doradcą technicznym z Termoorganiki. Nie ma potrzeby stosowania dybli dla budyków jednorodzinnych.
A przy 25-cm warstwie styropianu (jaką ja będę miał) jeśli dobrze pamiętam, w ogóle nie ma możliwości zastosowania dybli, bo takich długich nie ma ...

----------


## kozien

> Witam, ponawiamy ogłoszenie o ziemi z wykopów fundamentu. Okazało się, ze ziemi będzie zdecydowanie więcej niz nam powiedział budowlaniec. Bylibyśmy wdzieczni , gdyyby odebrała ją 1 góra 2 osoby ( ziemia będzie w przyszłym tyg w Węgrzcach/Zielonki). Mamy juz zorganizowany samochód , należy tylko umówić cenę z kierowcą.


Proszę określić ile tej ziemi macie do oddania i najlepiej proszę podać ile kasy za km kierowca sobie życzy,

----------


## Basia_KRK

Bardzo proszę o podanie namiarów na sprawdzoną ekipę od kompleksowego ocieplenia elewacji. U nas będzie tynk+drewno+szkło+kamień, dlatego szukamy dobrych fachowców. Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

> czy ktoś zna Agapol - Paweł Męka ( wykończenia ), a może ktoś Grzegorza Pukacza ze studia Bonsai  - architekt wnętrz ?


 Z panem Grzegorzem zaczynamy dopiero współpracę, ale wydaje się dobrym fachowcem. Czym będzie się u Was zajmował?

----------


## Basia_KRK

> *3. Dach .....* 
> 
> *Pan Tomasz Trela* 
> *Trapez - Carbo II* 
> *Spolka z o.o.* 
> *30 - 418 Krakow* 
> *Ul. Zakopianska 56a*
> *tel. 012/ 269 - 27 - 24* 
> *kom: 607 - 059 - 008 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting            607 - 059 - 008      end_of_the_skype_highlighting* 
> ...


Ja również polecam pana Tomasza. Pełen profesjonalizm!

----------


## kozien

> Bardzo proszę o podanie namiarów na sprawdzoną ekipę od kompleksowego ocieplenia elewacji. U nas będzie tynk+drewno+szkło+kamień, dlatego szukamy dobrych fachowców. Z góry dziękuję


również poszukuję kogoś do ocieplenia domu wraz z wykonaniem podbitki.Proszę o namiar na kogoś sprawdzonego.

----------


## Edyta M

> Bardzo proszę o podanie namiarów na sprawdzoną ekipę od kompleksowego ocieplenia elewacji. U nas będzie tynk+drewno+szkło+kamień, dlatego szukamy dobrych fachowców. Z góry dziękuję





> również poszukuję kogoś do ocieplenia domu wraz z wykonaniem podbitki.Proszę o namiar na kogoś sprawdzonego.


No to jest nas troje ........ poszukuje do ocieplenia domu solidnej ekipy juz od kilku miesiecy ......

----------


## michalowice1

Witam,

właśnie zakończylismy etap surowy zamknięty i z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić na *Białą Listę fachowców* ekipę od *p.  Jarosława Skowrona  tel. 600 040 069* (firma z okolic Skały). Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu – wszystko solidnie, fachowo, terminowo, a co również ważne szef jest komunikatywny i miły, wystarczająco wcześnie zgłasza inwestorowi zamówienia materiałowe, a najważniejsze buduje zgodnie z projektem, umie czytać ten projekt i jest obeznany z nowymi technologiami budowlanymi. Chętnie podpisuje umowę. Potrafi dobrze doradzić nie narzucając swojego zdania. Przedział cenowy średni. 
Życzylibyśmy sobie tego typu fachowców do kolejnych etapów budowy. 

Niestety mam również fachowców do wpisania na *Czarną Liste fachowców* -  *Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj*, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84 – zaczęli u nas robic przyłącze instalacji wodnej i kłaść rury  kanalizacyjne – przed rozpoczęciem prac trudno się dowiedzieć o cenę usługi, w trakcie okazuje się że cena jest mocno zawyżona o co najmniej o 100% w stosunku do ofert innych firm tego typu. Firma nieuczciwa, kontakt z szefem fatalny.

----------


## qjanr

Witam,
czy ktoś więcej poza szinbet miał do czynienia z tą ekipą: 

Ekipa od p. Grzegorza (górale z okolic Lubnia),tel. 600 975 394
Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu.
szinbet 7.04.2011 +
>>Opinia

?

----------


## fourmi

Z Pani polecenia na forum skontaktowałem się z panem Wilkiem. Moja opinia jest jednak zdecydowanie negatywna. Trudno mi ocenić jakość pracy, bo nie doszliśmy do tego etapu. Wszystko zakończyło się na etapie przedswstępnych ustaleń. Pan Wilk z początku wydawał się bardzo sympatyczny i rzetelny, ale szybko okazało się, że potrafi być niesłowny, gdy mu coś tam innego wypadnie, i traktuje klienta na zasadzie "jestem panem klienta". Osobiście nie polecam.

----------


## fourmi

Dodam, że mój poprzedni post odnosił się do pozytywnej opinii Iwony ze Skotnik (ivo_marti) na temat Pawła Wilka z Krzeszowic.

----------


## fourmi

Reasumując (moje poprzednie wpisy były odpowiadzią dla iva_marti):

Paweł Wilk z Krzeszowic - stolarz od mebli kuchennych wędruje na CZARNĄ LISTĘ.

----------


## kozien

> Reasumując (moje poprzednie wpisy były odpowiadzią dla iva_marti):
> 
> Paweł Wilk z Krzeszowic - stolarz od mebli kuchennych wędruje na CZARNĄ LISTĘ.


Proszę przestać już reasumować, jedna informacja wystarczy choć uważam że mało kto będzie się sugerował zdaniem kogoś kto nie ma postów na forum albo ma je od reasumowania  :smile: 

*Prośba o polecenie kogoś od podłóg, jeśli możecie polecić firmę sprzedającą podłogi drewniane w dobrej cenie to czekam ! Dziękuje.*

----------


## Edyta M

> Proszę przestać już reasumować, jedna informacja wystarczy choć uważam że mało kto będzie się sugerował zdaniem kogoś kto nie ma postów na forum albo ma je od reasumowania


 :big lol:  :tongue:  :big lol:

----------


## szinbet

Witajcie
a już miałem nadzieję, że przy swojej budowie nie będę wnioskował o czarna listę.

*czarna lista*

ale mocno zniechęcam do korzystania z usług  *pana Mariusza tel  696512667	
Tech-Tynk 
32-060  Kaszów  316*

powód:
nie pojawili się na budowie umówionego dnia (wielokrotnie potwierdzaliśmy termin), po kilkunastu telefonach najpierw twierdzili, że szef (czyli p. Mariusz) pojechał po materiał, a następnie okazało się, że szef jednak zapijaczonym głosem opowiedział nam historię życia o kłótni z bratem i rozwiązaniu firmy.

I tego im życzę, oby mnie takich wykonawców - oszustów.

Na szczęście poza drobnym opóźnieniem niewiele złego narobili.

pozdrawiam
Łukasz

----------


## szinbet

Polecam natomiast pana Leszka Kostrz, właśnie skończył u nas elektrykę.

Bardzo solidny, cierpliwy wykonawca, żadnych problemów. Cenowo bardzo przyzwoicie.

Biała lista:

Leszek Kostrz - pracuje chyba głównie w Krakowie

telefon podam na priv jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany.

----------


## swistak81

A ja mogę polecić audytora energetycznego. Jeżeli potrzebujecie zrobić obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło dla waszego domku - gość to zrobi solidnie. Liczył i mi i mojemu koledze. Sam jestem po studiach z tego kierunku więc wiem, że gość zrobił to dobrze  :smile: .
A certyfikat potrzebuje każdy  :smile: . Poza tym to nasz kolega z forum.
SOLTERM Andrzej Sołtys - Audytor energetyczny
33-200 Dąbrowa Tarnowska
telefon: 506-060-832
e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## mahiha

Witajcie,
Czas najwyższy oddać dług forumowi - korzystałam z Waszych porad, więc zdaję relację z moich doświadczeń:

Biała lista - polecani

p. Wojciech Gabor - regipsy: świetne wykonanie, słowny, komunikatywny, wysoka kultura pracy - najlepszy nasz wykonawca
Es-dom (na Józefińskiej w Krk) - podłogi drewniane: dobra cena, dobre drewno, dobre wykonanie i wszystko da się zrobić.
Ekodom (okna i rolety) - tanio, dobrze, super kontakt, także po wykonaniu usługi (regulacje, poprawki oblodzonych rolet - bez problemu)
Ikea  :wink: 
Luskar
Agnieszka Pyrek - deski tarasowe modrzewiowe - dobra cena i jakość, tani dowóz, świetny kontakt

Czarna Lista
Przestrzegam przed kontaktowaniem się z panem Drużkawieckim (sprawa w sądzie)

Szara Lista
Trapez-Carbo: spóźnienia, spławianie klienta w razie problemów, nieinformowanie o braku towaru (a ekipa czeka) etc. Choć przyznaję, byli najtańsi. Trzeba było jednak zapłacić te parę złoty więcej, np. w Dach stylu (różnice w cenie byly niewielkie) i nie szarpać się.

----------


## mondry

> Polecam natomiast pana Leszka Kostrz, właśnie skończył u nas elektrykę.
> 
> Bardzo solidny, cierpliwy wykonawca, żadnych problemów. Cenowo bardzo przyzwoicie.
> 
> Biała lista:
> 
> Leszek Kostrz - pracuje chyba głównie w Krakowie
> 
> telefon podam na priv jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany.


Witam, właśnie poszukuję elektryka - proszę o kontakt.
Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz

----------


## szaron

witam
czy możecie polecić kogoś do wykonania ogrodzenia pełnego ?
Od drogi chcemy zrobić ogrodzenie coś w stylu muru aby odgrodzić się od hałasu.
Takie ogrodzenie pewnie będzie zrobione na fundamencie bo będzie ciężkie.
Dziękuuję za info.
Noo chyba że macie koledzy/koleżanki jakiś inny pomysł na pełne ogrodzenie.

----------


## szinbet

> Witam, właśnie poszukuję elektryka - proszę o kontakt.
> Pozdrawiam
> Grzegorz


To namiary: tel. 604 642 878

pozdrawiam

----------


## boztwa

witam, z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić pana Piotra Juśko tel. 609-554-825. Robił mnie imoim sąsiadom wszystkie instalacje elektryczne w domu 10 lat temu i wszystko działa bez zarzutu. Obecnie przy budowie następnego domu też tylko on jest brany pod uwagę. Robi szybko, solidnie i zawsze dobrze doradzi.
ja natomiast szukam poważnego i kompetentnego kierownika budowy. Proszę o pomoc

----------


## boztwa

przepraszam zapomniałam dodać elektryk -Piotr Juśko

----------


## .:migotka:.

Szukam pilnie kogoś do zaprojektowania zjazdu na działkę (przez rów).

----------


## AntoniK

Ja też szukałem pomocy w innym temacie, myślałem że Murator silny jest a tymczasem opisałem problem, dostałem pomoc w postaci linku ogólnego z Googla i... sam rozwiazałemproblem, to znaczy znalazłem dostawcę. Łe, Murator jakoś mało szybki jest  :wink:

----------


## Renata.W

Witam, czy ktoś buduje aktualnie z firma pana Krzysztofa Romanka? Prosze o kontakt na priv.

----------


## madziamro

> WITAM 
> POLECAM   FLIZIARZA  PAN KRZYSZTOF 602531501   [email protected]



Taaaaaaaaaa,

pięc postow na forum i w kazdym z nich polecasz te sama firme

----------


## południowa

witam, do projektu zjazdu na działke polecam Pana Stanisława Cichonia z Łuczanowic tel 601-38-00-32 - czas oczekiwania ok 2-3 tyg, koszt 700 zł.

----------


## kakusek

Możecie polecić skład z dużym wyborem materiałów do ocieplenia budynku ?(chodzi o kleje ,tynki różnych firm :Kabe ,Ceresit,Weber)

----------


## Edyta M

> Możecie polecić skład z dużym wyborem materiałów do ocieplenia budynku ?(chodzi o kleje ,tynki różnych firm :Kabe ,Ceresit,Weber)


*Kaka ,* a u Karoliny nic nie znalazlas ?

----------


## saska5

Witam,

szukam firmy/wykonawców z uprawnieniami do przyłączy: woda, kanalizacja, prąd, gaz.

----------


## Niureczka

> również poszukuję kogoś do ocieplenia domu wraz z wykonaniem podbitki.Proszę o namiar na kogoś sprawdzonego.


Witam, 
ja też poproszę o namiary na ekipe od ocieplenia + elewacji. Umówiony wykonawca polecany zresztą na forum Pan Andrzej (tel. 781-790-291) od jakiegoś tygodnia nie odbiera telefonu. Dlatego też wpisuję go na szarą listę wykonawców.

----------


## ferdek77

Witam, dopisuje do Białej Listy  pana Goncarza od wylewek, szybko, sprawnie,równo i ladnie.Polecam
tel.603680072

Pozdrawiam

----------


## południowa

witam, poszukuje projektanta do projektu przyłacza wod-kan , moze kogos polecicie.

----------


## michalowice1

> witam
> czy możecie polecić kogoś do wykonania ogrodzenia pełnego ?
> Od drogi chcemy zrobić ogrodzenie coś w stylu muru aby odgrodzić się od hałasu.
> Takie ogrodzenie pewnie będzie zrobione na fundamencie bo będzie ciężkie.
> Dziękuuję za info.
> Noo chyba że macie koledzy/koleżanki jakiś inny pomysł na pełne ogrodzenie.


Podnoszę zapytanie - też jesteśmy zainteresowani.
pozdr

----------


## PAAAJ

> sorrki , ale malo wiarygodne ...... czyzby reklama wlasnej firmy ?


Odnośnie ECO Comfort z Myślenic i rekuperacji. Moje obecne doświadczenia są ogólnie ok (umowa i projekt rekuperacji do pozwolenia). Trzeba uważać, ale myślę, że to wszędzie, że jak zmienia się juz zatwierdzony projekt a zmiana jest mała to trzeba zapłacić za pieczątkę uprawnionej osoby do dołączenia do składanego o pozwolenia na budowę - czyli trzeba sprawdzać wcześniej czy pojawią się jakieś dodatkowe koszty dla małej zmiany po zatwierdzonym i opłaconym projekcie.
Miałem też wizytę referencyjną w Michałowicach, właściciel zadowolony, wizyta odbyła się bez Pana Artura. Reszta to pewnie za rok, jak ruszy budowa.

----------


## marchew

> Odnośnie ECO Comfort z Myślenic i rekuperacji. Moje obecne doświadczenia są ogólnie ok (umowa i projekt rekuperacji do pozwolenia). Trzeba uważać, ale myślę, że to wszędzie, że jak zmienia się juz zatwierdzony projekt a zmiana jest mała to trzeba zapłacić za pieczątkę uprawnionej osoby do dołączenia do składanego o pozwolenia na budowę - czyli trzeba sprawdzać wcześniej czy pojawią się jakieś dodatkowe koszty dla małej zmiany po zatwierdzonym i opłaconym projekcie.
> Miałem też wizytę referencyjną w Michałowicach, właściciel zadowolony, wizyta odbyła się bez Pana Artura. Reszta to pewnie za rok, jak ruszy budowa.


hmmm, przecież wcale nie trzeba zmieniać pozwolenia na budowę jak zamiast grawitacyjnej montuje sie mechaniczną...... i wtedy nie trzeba żadnej pieczątki...

----------


## kozien

> hmmm, przecież wcale nie trzeba zmieniać pozwolenia na budowę jak zamiast grawitacyjnej montuje sie mechaniczną...... i wtedy nie trzeba żadnej pieczątki...


W rzeczy samej, też zdecydowałem się na mechaniczną a szkoda że tak późno i nic nie zmieniam. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fourmi

[QUOTE=kozien;4729681]Proszę przestać już reasumować, jedna informacja wystarczy choć uważam że mało kto będzie się sugerował zdaniem kogoś kto nie ma postów na forum albo ma je od reasumowania  :smile: 

Panie Kozień proszę "wyluzować". Rzeczywiście, nie mam postów i nie udzielam się aktywnie na forum - nie mam na to czasu, czy to ze względów zawodowych, czy też przez budowę domu, co daje 2 etaty w jednym :smile:  Jeśli Pan ma go dosyć, to proszę bardzo, może Pan mnożyć swe posty w nieskończoność, wzbudzając nimi wiarygodność :smile:  Ale ilość nie zawsze przechodzi w jakość :smile:  Nikomu też nie każę się sugerować moimi ocenami, to jest wybór indywidualny.

Ponad połowę domu wybudowałem z polecanych tu na stronie wykonawców i sądzę, że mam prawo wypowiedzieć się przynajmniej w kwestii rzeczonych wykonawców, dla dobra innych poszukujących porady forumowiczów.

Przepraszam za kilka wypowiedzi na ten sam temat - to przez brak doświadczenia na forum.

----------


## fourmi

Jestem na etapie wykończenia domu. Większość wykonawców znalazłem na forum Muratora, za co jestem Wam wdzięczny, bo ogólna ocena jest pozytywna. Niemniej jednak, część przedstawiona tu na białej liście u mnie wylądowała na czarnej. Z góry zaznaczam, że mam dosyć wysokie wymagania odnośnie wykonawców, więc i ocena jest ostrzejsza, natomiast ktoś bardziej tolerancyjny ode mnie mógłby ocenić lepiej. Bardzo nie lubię ludzi niesłownych i brak dotrzymania terminu bez usprawiedliwienia, automatycznie dyskwalifikuje u mnie wykonawcę.

Oto moja lista wykonawców, (jeszcze niepełna, bo dom ukończę za około 2-3 miesiące i wtedy ją uzupełnię).

BIAŁA LISTA:
- stan surowy otwarty: ekipa budowlana Pana Roberta Sikory z Marszowic. Praca dokładna, czysta, szef ekipy jest bardzo uczciwy i bardzo słowny. Jeśli coś mu wypadnie, na pewno zadzwoni i uprzedzi. Można ich zostawić i nie martwić się o dom. Z budowy nie zginie ani jeden gwóźdź i nie znajdziecie ani jednej puszki po piwie :smile:  Uprzedzam też, że Pan Sikora bardzo nie lubi, jeśli materiał nie zostanie dostarczony mu na czas :smile: 

- polecam też poleconego mi przez Pana Roberta hydraulika, mianowicie Pana Krzysztofa Nowaka z Gdowa: dokładny, słowny i rozsądny cenowo. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

- polecam elektryka, pana Stanisława Kaczora z Wieliczki - dokładny i bardzo słowny, człowiek "starej daty", bardzo przyzwoity. Nie jest tani, można znaleźć spokojnie tańszych wykonawców, ale jak najbardziej go polecam.

- sklep Dach Centrum z Krakowa - kupiłem u nich dachówkę Creaton Premion w najlepszej cenie w Krakowie. Do tego wszystko, co potrzebne do dachu, prócz więźby.

SZARA LISTA:

- wylewki (polecany przez Pana Kanię, o którym piszę poniżej) - Paweł Zegan z Limanowej - jest dobry w tym, co robi, ale zwleka z wykonaniem - niestety, straciłem sporo czasu, czekając na wylewki.

CZARNA LISTA:

- okna i drzwi kupione w firmie Leonard z Bochni - Pani Karolina Apryjas jest bardzo sympatyczna i pomocna, ale jest tak do czasu wpłaty pieniędzy; nie mogłem doprosić się o zamontowanie okien, bo podobno była duża kolejka, mimo wyznaczonego i zarezerwowanego terminu. Drzwi wejściowe wciąż nie są zamontowane, mimo kilkukrotnych obietnic w stylu "już na pewno do końca tygodnia". Ekipa montażowa jest taka sobie: montaż okien OK, ale pozostawili po sobie nie posprzątane śmieci.
- Paweł Wilk z Krzeszowic, stolarz od kuchni - komentowałem już wyżej więc wystarczy.
- tynki Roman Kania z okolic Gdowa - sympatyczny człowiek, solidny wykonawca, tynki wykonane dobrze, ale niestety, niesłowny - obiecał mi miesiąc temu położenie gładzi na tynkach wapienno-gipsowych i dotychczas się nie pojawił, przez co musiałem przesunąć fliziarza i innych. Jestem bardzo niezadowolony;

Pozostałych wykonawców ocenię już na samym końcu.

----------


## bm_mi

> Witam, 
> ja też poproszę o namiary na ekipe od ocieplenia + elewacji. Umówiony wykonawca polecany zresztą na forum Pan Andrzej (tel. 781-790-291) od jakiegoś tygodnia nie odbiera telefonu. Dlatego też wpisuję go na szarą listę wykonawców.


Do ocieplenia polecam p. Mariusza z firmy 4B.
505-124-611

----------


## tertium

Przyłączam się do opinii o Panu Sikorze. Właśnie zakończył u nas SSO, szybko, terminowo i bez problemów. Pracownicy sympatyczni, uczynni i dobrze zorganizowani. Żadnego alkoholu, ani szewskich poniedziałków. Dobra, fachowa robota

----------


## Niureczka

> Do ocieplenia polecam p. Mariusza z firmy 4B.
> 505-124-611


Dzięki, terminy niestety dopiero na jesień/ wiosna  :sad:

----------


## Wujor

> Dzięki, terminy niestety dopiero na jesień/ wiosna


Nie pitol sie , tylko daj ogłoszenie na szukajfachowca.pl  Sami do ciebie przyjdą z ofertą i jeszcze będziesz mogła przebierać. ja tak parę ekip znalazlem , póki co nie zawiodlem się.

----------


## gegus37

> Dzięki, terminy niestety dopiero na jesień/ wiosna



 firma RAF-BUD TEL.501-750-109  ....robili elewacje u mnie , są OK !

----------


## Niureczka

*Wujor, gegus37* dzięki za info. Nawet nie wiedziałam o takiej stronie szukajfachowca. A do firmy Raf-Bud już dzwoniłam, nawet mają termin na koniec czerwca  :smile:   Pewnie ich weźmiemy skoro są OK.  Dzieki

----------


## ella405

Witam,
W najbiższym czasie chciałabym rozpocząć budowę domu.Szukam dobrej ekipy budowlanej. Proszę o opinię i ewentualny namiar na ekipę z "Białej"  listy forum- o ile nadal po ukończeniu budowy na niej jest  :smile: 
E.J

----------


## redpradnik

Nawiązując do poniższych postów w których polecano firmę Aqua z uwagi na to iż znam kolejna osobę b. zadowoloną z ich usług (sąsiad - wykonywali cała instalacje wod kan gaz plus odkurzacz ( będą jeszcze robic wylewki to napisze jak bedzie ok  :smile:  )

Aktualny telefon do Pana Adama ( współwłaściciela 601 868 127  mail [email protected]

Poprzedni telefon do Pana Jacka nie działa mail i login na muratorze również  :sad: (


Aqua S. c. - Pan Jacek kom. 603 630 261 ,tel. 012 272 25 75 , Myślenice
redpradnik 5.08.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3542946.htm#3542946
- Zatem u mnie Aqua póki co na liście białej.
Blutka 3.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3059524.htm#3059524
--stuk 20.11.07 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2174614.htm#2174614
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3056301.htm#3056301
--przemi 16.02.09 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3104618.htm#3104618
-- instalacje CO.wod-kan, gaz.- 
Rysiek650 12.01.08 +
>>http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2264915.htm#2264915
kakusek 12.04.10 +
>>Opinia
Osobny temat na forum o Aqua
>>Hydraulik
maciekCP -- 
katastrofa z dotrzymywaniem terminów
>>Opinia negatywna
jaktokto 28.12.2010 +
>>Opinia

----------


## kiziorowo

> Na takich że do oddania była ale nikt jej oddać nie chciał a teraz już jest ponoć oddana  
> 
> UWAGA : Jeśli ktoś miałby oddać ziemię północny Kraków to ja się piszę!!!


trzeba mieć refleks  :big tongue:  :smile: ,oddana, oddana i to chętnie  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Ktoś tu dwukrotnie polecał firmę Konstruktor z Chrzanowa -projekty indywidualne i inne.Byłe na rozmowie i z większym brakiem profesjonalizmu rzadko się spotykam,śmiech po prostu

----------


## fido2001

Witajcie.

Poszukuję fachowca od układania płytek w Krakowie. Oczywiście fachowca z doświadczeniem.
Do zrobienia jest kuchnia i łazienka. Kuchnia rzecz prosta bo to płytki 10x10 bez wydziwiania, natomiast łazienka to już inna historia.
Na podłodze ogrzewanie i płytki gresowe 12mm grubości o wymiarach 60x60, fuga epoksydowa, na ściany 25x40 zwykłe ceramiczne, troszkę docinania i szlifowania na brzegach. Zależy mi na kimś kto "zjadł" zęby na flizowaniu, bo podobno łatwo można wszystko zepsuć jak nie umie się fugować epoksydem.
Klej kupiłem raczej dobry (Sopro No.1 400) więc z klejeniem nie powinno być problemu  :wink: 

Jeżeli możecie kogoś polecić to ślicznie proszę.
Ja w zamian mogę polecić ekipę która wykonuje u mnie, a właściwie kończy w tym tygodniu docieplenie i robi to idealnie.
Austrotherm EPS040 pióro/wpust, klej, dyble, masa silikonowa KABE. Precyzja i dokładność ponad wszystko. Dwie osoby z forum juz były i oglądały.
Terminy zarezerwowały. Jak ktoś ma ochotę to zapraszam na oględziny do siebie.

Pozdrawiam.
Rafał.

----------


## Piotr_M

Poszukiwaczom ładnych (i bardzo ładnych :smile: )) drzwi wewnętrznych podpowiadam producenta z Kasiny Pana Józefa Lulka. 
Poświęciłem trochę czasu na zwiedzenie kilku polecanych na forum producentów ale po obejrzeniu, rozmowie o cenie i materiale (większość robi z sosny) nie byłem zadowolony. Na tą firmę (jak to bywa w życiu) żona trafiła przez przypadek i efekt - drzwi super i nie z sosny.

Oczywiście robi też drzwi zewnętrzne ale te już miałem.

----------


## him35

Totalny bark profesjonalizmu. Umawiają się na transport nie przyjeżdzają nie daja znać. Nie uslyszalme od nich żadnego przepraszam, nic. Strasznie badziewiasta firma. Jak kupowałem panele, przedmna stała Pani, która robiła im awanturę bo przeslali jej nie pasujące panele. Powinienem juz wtedy zrezygnować, ale pomyslalem ze to jednorazowa wpadka. Dobrze sie stalo ze na razie zdecydowalem sie tylko na jeden pokoj, po miesiacu miala byc reszta. Nigdy więcej nie chcę mieć nic wspólnego z tą firmą. Czytając fora widać, że takich jak ja jest pełno. Chyba przed takimi zakupami zacznę czytać fora.

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja w zamian mogę polecić ekipę która wykonuje u mnie, a właściwie kończy w tym tygodniu docieplenie i robi to idealnie.
> Austrotherm EPS040 pióro/wpust, klej, dyble, masa silikonowa KABE. Precyzja i dokładność ponad wszystko. Dwie osoby z forum juz były i oglądały.
> Terminy zarezerwowały. Jak ktoś ma ochotę to zapraszam na oględziny do siebie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> Rafał.


Hejka 
Jesli mozesz wrzuc namiar na priv. poszukuje sooooooolidnego wykonawcy mam styro 20 cm. termoorganika szary frezowany i chce robic na Caparolu 
Dzieki 
Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## qqlio

> Ktoś tu dwukrotnie polecał firmę Konstruktor z Chrzanowa -projekty indywidualne i inne.Byłe na rozmowie i z większym brakiem profesjonalizmu rzadko się spotykam,śmiech po prostu


Ja tez kiedys z Konstruktorem chcialem kiedys rozpoczac wspolprace, ale tak jakby oni nie wyrazili zainteresowania (po 2-3 tygodniach oczekiwania na kontakt z ich strony dalem sobie spokoj).
O samej jakosci prac nic nie moge powiedziec.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
GEOLOGA do zbadania zagęszczenia gruntu poszukuję. ZIKiT nakazał mi zrobienie badania zagęszczenia gruntu po wykonaniu przyłącza wody na odcinku ok 0.5m między krawężnikiem a granicą działki :yes:  . Gdyby ktoś robił podobną rzecz i mógł kogoś polecić będę zobowiązany.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarek1979

> GEOLOGA do zbadania zagęszczenia gruntu poszukuję.


Niedawno robilem takie badanie. ZIKIT polecil mi firme:
http://www.geobud-krakow.pl/kontakt.html
Biora 150zl za punkt. Wszystko zrobione szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## Konieczki

> Hejka 
> Jesli mozesz wrzuc namiar na priv. poszukuje sooooooolidnego wykonawcy mam styro 20 cm. termoorganika szary frezowany i chce robic na Caparolu 
> Dzieki 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Edyta



Ja mam ocieplony dom szarą termoorganiką 20cm, kleiłam w końcu na Cersicie ale ekipe polecam: Janek 508 090 226 - można się powołać na Aśkę

----------


## Konieczki

> Poszukiwaczom ładnych (i bardzo ładnych)) drzwi wewnętrznych podpowiadam producenta z Kasiny Pana Józefa Lulka. 
> Poświęciłem trochę czasu na zwiedzenie kilku polecanych na forum producentów ale po obejrzeniu, rozmowie o cenie i materiale (większość robi z sosny) nie byłem zadowolony. Na tą firmę (jak to bywa w życiu) żona trafiła przez przypadek i efekt - drzwi super i nie z sosny.
> 
> Oczywiście robi też drzwi zewnętrzne ale te już miałem.


A moge poprosić o namiar. Bo to dla mnie temat bardzo pilny  :smile:

----------


## mnowak355

Serdeczne dzięki będę się z nimi kontaktował





> Niedawno robilem takie badanie. ZIKIT polecil mi firme:
> http://www.geobud-krakow.pl/kontakt.html
> Biora 150zl za punkt. Wszystko zrobione szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## Ka&Ma

To i ja się dołożę, skoro dom stoi, a my mieszkamy od kilku miesięcy :Smile: 
Biala lista:
1. SSO - staszki.pl - dobrze, sprawnie, b. szybko, polecam kontakt z panem Staszkiem Karpierzem bo rzetelny i wie co robi.  A jak trzeba podjechać poprawić to i pod nieobecność naszą potrafił pojechać i zrobić, bez ponaglania. Tylko trzeba dopilnować by posprzątali po sobie.....
2. tynki wewnętrzne - polecany dawno temu na forum p Piotr - 601 247 356 - b. dobrze i terminowo zrobione tynki.
3. parkiet - firma Żądlak, oddział krakowski - dobrze położony parkiet, jeszcze po partaczu od schodów poprawiali...Dobry kontakt, dotrzymali terminu.
Parkiet kupiliśmy w Querkusie przy Opolskiej - b. dobra współpraca, a mieliśmy małą reklamację -poszło bez problemów , 
4. elektryk - instalacja , alarm - pan Piotr - po tel proszę pisać na priv. Doradził sensownie, zrobił co trzeba, poprawki też zrobił, jak było trzeba. Alarm bardzo ok,  a mam porównanie ze znajomymi...no i firma ochroniarska choć raz bardzo chciała nam znaleźć problem w alarmie musiała polec i przyznać, że nie ma się do czego przyczepić....
5. meble - Lux Mebel (mają sklep na Powstańców) Szef z gatunku tych, co dbają o klienta. Dobry kontakt, ceny ok. U nas zrobili garderoby (wnętrza i drzwi z lacobelu) dużą szafkę w łazience, drzwi do schowka i wielki regał na książki - wszystko wyszło zgodnie z założeniami. 
6. drzwi wew Porta - jak ktoś potrzebuje rzetelnego montażystę, co sprzeda drzwi, zamontuje bez żadnych problemów (u nas budował ścianę na kasetę przesuwnych, taki porządek zostawił, że byliśmy w szoku) i jeszcze przyjeżdża punktualnie na spotkanie - proszę pisać na priv.
7. skład budowlany - my korzystaliśmy ze Szczyglic - wszystko omawialiśmy z szefem, p Tomkiem - jeśli jeszcze pracuje to polecam - rzetelny i miły.

A teraz czarna lista:
1. Schody Kowalik - z okolic Opola, ale robi też w Krakowie. U nas: zamontował wygięty spocznik (nawet nie był zdziwiony , jak zadzwoniliśmy z reklamacją - myślał, że nie zauważymy) Deskę wykańczającą malował na miejscu, bo przywiózł taką, co kolorem nie pasowała - przy tej robocie zniszczył pasek parkietu (wylał rozpuszczalnik), schody po umyciu okazały się być tylko częściowo polakierowane i w plamy; szyba w jednym miejscu jest tak nierówna, że pomiędzy krańcami jest chyba 7 cm różnicy,; jeden słupek się chwieje, o tym, że terminu nie dotrzymał już nawet nie mówię....Trzymajcie się z dala! 
2. konstrukcje stalowe Andrzej Porębski (wzięłam z forum) - mimo solennych obietnic nie zrobił w terminie, żona się za niego tłumaczyła, bo ona odbierała tel lub dzwoniła odwołać montaż, kiedy już byłam w drodze. Jak wreszcie dotarł okazało się, że (jak w filmie "sąsiedzi) barierka balkonowa nie pasuje! A mierzył z kolegą...Słowem - brak kompetencji na całego.
3. odradzam zakupy w Atticu - mili do czasu wpłaty zaliczki, potem na naszą prośbę o pokazanie dachówek przed załadunkiem zażądali 70 pln za otwarcie jednej palety! I jeszcze powiedzieli, że i tak nie mamy gwarancji, że pojedzie do nas to, co obejrzeliśmy./ Sprawa się obiła o dyrektora (nie wiedział o żadaniu opłat) A naszego majstra to nigdy nie widziałam tak wkurzonego - pojechał na umówioną przeze mnie godzinę po odbiór kilku rynien i po wielkiej awanturze po  2 godzinach czekania wydali mu towar...
4. fliziarz Andrzej Groń - poproszony o poprawki umówił się na termin a potem zapadł się pod ziemię...każdy kto usilowal znaleźć wykonawcę do drobnych poprawek po innym wie co to oznacza....

pozdrawiam
K

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja mam ocieplony dom szarą termoorganiką 20cm, kleiłam w końcu na Cersicie ale ekipe polecam: Janek 508 090 226 - można się powołać na Aśkę


Dzieki Asiu 
Zadzwonie  :yes: 
Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## Edyta M

> Dziękuję wszystkim za opinie i pomoc w tworzeniu *Listy*


Hejka *Zbigniew100 ....* 
Nie ma za co w weekend dorzuce kilka informacji od siebie ... 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr_M

> A moge poprosić o namiar. Bo to dla mnie temat bardzo pilny


Proszę o kontakt na priva

----------


## elatar

Witam,
bardzo dużo korzystałam z porad forumowiczów i polecanych przez nich fachowców.
M.in. skorzystaliśmy z polecenia białej listy p. Piotra Ślusarczyka od suchej zabudowy i wykończania poddasza.
Ekipa p. Piotra jest solidna, terminowa i kompetentna. 
Podwieszany sufit w sypialni na piętrze wraz z ociepleniem i założeniem płyt kartonowo - gipsowych, gładzie 
i malowanie bez zarzutu.
Dalsza część prac będzie wykonywana w miarę wolnego czasu ekipy.
Polecam

----------


## Sistercja

przed chwilą dosłownie kontaktowałam się telefonicznie z poniższą kancelarią i jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem!

biała lista - *NOTARIUSZ, Kraków*

Kancelaria Notarialna Piotr Tomaszek

- odpisują na maile (z czym się rzadko spotykałam do tej pory)
- przez telefon udzielają szczegółowych i wyczerpujących informacji (aż do bólu!)
- bardzo miły kontakt (ja akurat rozmawiałam z sympatyczną panią adwokat, która w miły i jasny sposób wszystko mi wyjaśniła...aż miło  :smile:  )

tu jest ich wizytówka: http://www.piotrtomaszek.pl/#

powodzenia!
...a cenowo-sensownego architekta do adaptacji projektu nadal szukam  :sad:

----------


## Sistercja

Pytanie bardziej do adminów:
Czy nie dało by się tej biało-czarnej listy zrobić w formie jakiejś ogólnodostępnej tabeli? na zasadzie nagłówków
zakres prac,  nazwa firmy/osoby,  koszty,  kontakty (tel, @, www), komentarze, +data i autor zamieszczenia

- latwiej byloby sie w tym odnalezc, choc rozumiem, ze to ingerencja w formę forum...

niemniej jednak dziękuję za tego przydatnego posta!!

----------


## slusar

> Witam,
> bardzo dużo korzystałam z porad forumowiczów i polecanych przez nich fachowców.
> M.in. skorzystaliśmy z polecenia białej listy p. Piotra Ślusarczyka od suchej zabudowy i wykończania poddasza.
> Ekipa p. Piotra jest solidna, terminowa i kompetentna. 
> Podwieszany sufit w sypialni na piętrze wraz z ociepleniem i założeniem płyt kartonowo - gipsowych, gładzie 
> i malowanie bez zarzutu.
> Dalsza część prac będzie wykonywana w miarę wolnego czasu ekipy.
> Polecam


Dziękuje ,oby cały czas przyszło współpracować z takimi Inwestorami jak P. Tarbaj!!!
Pozdr

www.pslusarczyk.pl

----------


## Edyta M

> Pytanie bardziej do adminów:
> Czy nie dało by się tej biało-czarnej listy zrobić w formie jakiejś ogólnodostępnej tabeli? na zasadzie nagłówków
> zakres prac, nazwa firmy/osoby, koszty, kontakty (tel, @, www), komentarze, +data i autor zamieszczenia
> 
> - latwiej byloby sie w tym odnalezc, choc rozumiem, ze to ingerencja w formę forum...
> 
> niemniej jednak dziękuję za tego przydatnego posta!!


*Sistercja* cieszmy sie , ze *Zbigniew100* zajal sie tworzeniem listy ...... i usystematyzowal opinie Forumowiczow , to wielka pomoc z Jego strony wiec moze nie wymagajmy za duzo ....

----------


## dom w kalateach 2

Witam. Ponieważ wysypała mi się ekipa do robienia więźby dachowej , a czas goni (właściwie to mieliśmy zaczynać konstrukcję dachu za tydzień) - w związku z tym bardzo proszę o namiary na solidnych wykonawców więźby dachowej z okolic Krakowa - budowa w miejscowości Więcławice Stare.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam. Ponieważ wysypała mi się ekipa do robienia więźby dachowej , a czas goni (właściwie to mieliśmy zaczynać konstrukcję dachu za tydzień) - w związku z tym bardzo proszę o namiary na solidnych wykonawców więźby dachowej z okolic Krakowa - budowa w miejscowości Więcławice Stare.


Moge polecic swojego dekarza 
*Pan Franciszek Wrona - Dekarz 
tel : 513 - 067 - 338*
Jest bardzo zajety , ale jak powie ze przyjedzie i zrobi to zrobi ..... bardzo slowny czlowiek

----------


## Edyta M

Na czarna liste postanowilam wpisac : 

*Czarna lista :* 
*Tynki wewnetrzne* 
*Wieslaw Zmuda 722 051 874 i Pawel Kazimierczyk 722 315 161* 
*Panowie wielokrotnie byli polecani na FM wiec i ja postanowilam skorzystac z uslug ich firmy tynkarskiej . Wiedzac , ze dobrych fachowcow nalezy umawiac z duzym wyprzedzeniem juz na poczatku grudnia 2010 r. umowilam P. Zmude na budowie .... przyjechal , ogladnal dom , zrobil wycene .... termin rozpoczecia prac polowa maja 2011 r...... Zadzwonilam jeszcze dwukrotnie przed umowionym terminem czy wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem Pan Zmuda odpowiedzial , ze zjawia sie w terminie .... Pod koniec marca 2011 otrzymalismy telefon od P. Kazimierczyka z informacja o rzekomym wypadku na budowie P. Zmudy i jego kilkumiesiecznej niezdolnosci do pracy z powodu uszkodzenia kregoslupa ....prawie uwierzylam w cala te historie ..... wypadki chodza po ludziach prawda ??? Niestety okazalo sie , ze P. Zmuda wymienil prace u mnie na byc moze latwiejszy ( intratniejszy ) kontrakt z innym Inwestorem i pracuje cieszac sie doskonalym zdrowiem .* 
*Przepraszam , ze az tak sie rozpisalam ..... ale to kolejny dowod na to iz nie chodzi tutaj tylko o to zeby byc DOBRYM fachowcem , ale przede wszystkim trzeba byc rowniez UCZCIWYM czlowiekiem bo po to umawiamy wykonawcow tak wczesnie aby miec pewnosc iz nas nie zawioda i pojawia sie w ustalonym czasie aby wykonac swoja prace .*

----------


## Blutka

Czy firma Aqua jeszcze działa?
Może Pan Jacek zmienił maila i numer telefonu?
Bo robił mi instalację i chciałam, żeby mi zrobił jeszcze filtr do wody, dodatkowy kranik i kilka drobnych rzeczy, bo zna dobrze tą instalację, ale nie odpowiada na maile i nie mogę się dodzwonić.  :sad:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Czy firma Aqua jeszcze działa?
> Może Pan Jacek zmienił maila i numer telefonu?
> Bo robił mi instalację i chciałam, żeby mi zrobił jeszcze filtr do wody, dodatkowy kranik i kilka drobnych rzeczy, bo zna dobrze tą instalację, ale nie odpowiada na maile i nie mogę się dodzwonić.


Aktualny telefon do Pana Adama ( współwłaściciela 601 868 127  mail [email protected]

----------


## face

> GURBL Budownictwo. Ja korzystałem, budowali dom.
> Może troszkę nie zgrali się w terminie (3 tygodnie) to mogę ich szczerze polecić, kompetentni pracownicy, którzy mają niemałą wiedzę.


ciekawy materiał dla chcących współpracować z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo z Węgrzc Wielkich*.
bohaterem jest p. Konrad, szef - pełnomocnik - doradca biznesowy - handlowy i złota rączka

generalnie popis wiedzy, staranności i jakości :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8C_HbPxAA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuUME5uHIpY

----------


## jacklyn87

Witam

a ja daje CEBUD pieco-kominki www.cebud.eu bo są sprawdzeni
żeby było jan najwięcej takich firm kominkowych, którym zależy na solidnie wykonanej robocie.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam
> 
> a ja daje CEBUD pieco-kominki www.cebud.eu bo są sprawdzeni
> żeby było jan najwięcej takich firm kominkowych, którym zależy na solidnie wykonanej robocie.


Moze wrzuc kilka fotek z wykonanego kominka u Ciebie w domu .... :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## komentator

> Na czarna liste postanowilam wpisac : 
> 
> *Czarna lista :* 
> *Tynki wewnetrzne* 
> *Wieslaw Zmuda 722 051 874 i Pawel Kazimierczyk 722 315 161* 
> *Panowie wielokrotnie byli polecani na FM wiec i ja postanowilam skorzystac z uslug ich firmy tynkarskiej . Wiedzac , ze dobrych fachowcow nalezy umawiac z duzym wyprzedzeniem juz na poczatku grudnia 2010 r. umowilam P. Zmude na budowie .... przyjechal , ogladnal dom , zrobil wycene .... termin rozpoczecia prac polowa maja 2011 r...... Zadzwonilam jeszcze dwukrotnie przed umowionym terminem czy wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem Pan Zmuda odpowiedzial , ze zjawia sie w terminie .... Pod koniec marca 2011 otrzymalismy telefon od P. Kazimierczyka z informacja o rzekomym wypadku na budowie P. Zmudy i jego kilkumiesiecznej niezdolnosci do pracy z powodu uszkodzenia kregoslupa ....prawie uwierzylam w cala te historie ..... wypadki chodza po ludziach prawda ??? Niestety okazalo sie , ze P. Zmuda wymienil prace u mnie na byc moze latwiejszy ( intratniejszy ) kontrakt z innym Inwestorem i pracuje cieszac sie doskonalym zdrowiem .* 
> *Przepraszam , ze az tak sie rozpisalam ..... ale to kolejny dowod na to iz nie chodzi tutaj tylko o to zeby byc DOBRYM fachowcem , ale przede wszystkim trzeba byc rowniez UCZCIWYM czlowiekiem bo po to umawiamy wykonawcow tak wczesnie aby miec pewnosc iz nas nie zawioda i pojawia sie w ustalonym czasie aby wykonac swoja prace .*



Hmmm....tak się składa że jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem tynków wykonanych przez P .Żmudę (jak i pewno wielu forumowiczów również),więc zabiorę głos.Trudno uwierzyć w to  wszystko co napisałaś.A może ....P. Żmuda po prostu przestraszył się Ciebie ?Inwestorów podobnie jak i wykonawców dzielimy na tych dobrych i tych złych.Czasem lepiej "odpuścić" niż słyszeć nad sobą ciągły oddech inwestora i jego uwagi....Powiedz,jak to jest że 99,9 % forumowiczów jest zadowolona z P.Żmudy z wyjątkiem Ciebie ? 
BTW : tak szybko ,odnośnie firmy którą zareklamowałaś (chodzi o okna ) .Dowiedzieliśmy się krótkiej historii,oraz jaka to wspaniała jest P. Karolina (bo jeździ na pomiary itd,itp) Przecież żaden szanujący się dystrybutor okien nie polega na pomiarach wykonanych przez inwestora lub kierownika.Sam zawsze "ściąga" te wymiary .Nic w tym nadzwyczajnego i cudownego.Mam tylko takie pytanie : w Krk jest kilku dystrybutorów Oknoplastu.Dlaczego az wybrałaś się do Bochni ? To tak na marginesie .
Wybacz,ale nie przekonałaś mnie do P. Karoliny ,oraz do tego że P.Żmuda jest "beeeee" ...Mimo swych 3000 postów....
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Ja to wam zazdroszczę! Wszystko Kraków i okolice. A na Podhalu nic. Poszukuje architekta, który "nie ma problemów ze słuchem". Potknęłam się na jednym, ale nie bedę obsmarowywać. Okolice Nowego Targu, Szczawnicy. Jakikolwiek namiar mile widziany.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Edyta M

> Hmmm....tak się składa że jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem tynków wykonanych przez P .Żmudę (jak i pewno wielu forumowiczów również),więc zabiorę głos.Trudno uwierzyć w to wszystko co napisałaś.A może ....P. Żmuda po prostu przestraszył się Ciebie ?Inwestorów podobnie jak i wykonawców dzielimy na tych dobrych i tych złych.Czasem lepiej "odpuścić" niż słyszeć nad sobą ciągły oddech inwestora i jego uwagi....Powiedz,jak to jest że 99,9 % forumowiczów jest zadowolona z P.Żmudy z wyjątkiem Ciebie ? 
> BTW : tak szybko ,odnośnie firmy którą zareklamowałaś (chodzi o okna ) .Dowiedzieliśmy się krótkiej historii,oraz jaka to wspaniała jest P. Karolina (bo jeździ na pomiary itd,itp) Przecież żaden szanujący się dystrybutor okien nie polega na pomiarach wykonanych przez inwestora lub kierownika.Sam zawsze "ściąga" te wymiary .Nic w tym nadzwyczajnego i cudownego.Mam tylko takie pytanie : w Krk jest kilku dystrybutorów Oknoplastu.Dlaczego az wybrałaś się do Bochni ? To tak na marginesie .
> Wybacz,ale nie przekonałaś mnie do P. Karoliny ,oraz do tego że P.Żmuda jest "beeeee" ...Mimo swych 3000 postów....
> Pozdrawiam


*Komentator* i wlasnie po to zarejestrowales sie dzisiaj na forum zeby bronic Pana Zmudy ????  :wink:  ... WOW imponujace , czyli ja jestem tym chwalebnym wyjatkiem od reguly  , ( a przepraszam ktory z panow Zmuda czy Kazimierczyk ukrywa sie pod sygnaturka KOMENTATOR  :wink: ) . Moze tylko ja mialam odwage zeby napisac jakim " krnabrnym " wykonawca okazal sie .....  nie mial po prostu cywilnej odwagi zeby powiedziec jaka jest prawda tylko wymyslil rzewna historyjke o wypadku na budowie , zadaj pytanie ilu inwestorom wykonal tynki w czasie kiedy to rzekomo byl ( jest ) na zwolnieniu lekarskim bez mozliwosci podjecia pracy czyli od marca do lipca .... Pewnie w tym czasie u Ciebie zamiast u mnie pracowal ...  :big grin:  stad ta wiedza . Jesli chodzi o okna to moze najpierw przeczytaj moje 3000 postow zanim zaczniesz sie wypowiadac gdzie jest mi blizej do Bochni czy do Krakowa ? myslisz , ze jak malopolska to wszyscy w Krakowie musza mieszkac  A P. Karolina nie raz przyjezdzala na pomiary .... i nie dlatego , ze taka cudowna jest  :big grin:  , ale dlatego ze jeszcze dokonywane byly zmiany i nie chciala opierac sie na wyliczeniach Kierownika bo Ona odpowiadala za zamowienie . Ciesze sie , ze nie przekonalam Ciebie do Pani Karoliny Ona tez pewnie nie bylaby zadowolona gdybym " podeslala "  jej takiego Inwestorka  .... ale , ale skoro masz juz tynki zrobione to chyba okien nie bedziesz teraz wstawial ???? Bede sledzila Twoje wpisy na forum ... no chyba , ze byl to jednorazowy " wyskok " w obronie tynkarzy ..... Na szczescie ja znalazlam takich ktorzy nie obawiaja sie " mojego oddechu na plecach " , bo wierza w swoja fachowosc i zgodnie z umowa pojawili sie w wyznaczonym terminie na budowie ..... jak widac sa jeszcze slowni wykonawcy , ktorych nawet na forum nie trzeba polecac .....  a prawda i tak obroni sie sama . 
Pozdrawiam cieplutko  i moze do nastepnego razu kiedy to znow staniesz w obronie kogos kogo ja umieszcze na *czarnej liscie*

----------


## anszo1

GURBL BUDOWNICTWO-  UWAGA ta firma to totalna porażka.Pan Konrad, który podaje się za właściciela to niekompetentny, arogancki, niedouczony nie potrafiący zapanować nad pracownikami i nad samym sobą OSZUST. Bierze pieniądze a potem zwodzi inwestorów coraz to nowymi bajkami.Od trzech miesięcy podłącza mi wodę i to albo nie może znaleść klucza, albo łopaty... Szkoda słów i pieniędzy.LUDZIE STRZEŻCIE SIĘ TEJ FIRMY !!!!! Jeśli chcecie wiedzieć jak funkcjonuje zapraszam na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8C_HbPxAA  + cz.2. System działania niestety od lat taki sam.

----------


## anszo1

> Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo* Państwa Lenartowiczów (Węgrzce Wielkie k. Niepołomic)? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.


GURBL BUDOWNICTWO- UWAGA ta firma to totalna porażka.Pan Konrad, który podaje się za właściciela to niekompetentny, arogancki, niedouczony nie potrafiący zapanować nad pracownikami i nad samym sobą OSZUST. Bierze pieniądze a potem zwodzi inwestorów coraz to nowymi bajkami.Od trzech miesięcy podłącza mi wodę i to albo nie może znaleść klucza, albo łopaty... Szkoda słów i pieniędzy.LUDZIE STRZEŻCIE SIĘ TEJ FIRMY !!!!! Jeśli chcecie wiedzieć jak funkcjonuje zapraszam na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8C_HbPxAA + cz.2. System działania niestety od lat taki sam.

----------


## anszo1

> ciekawy materiał dla chcących współpracować z firmą *Gurbl Budownictwo z Węgrzc Wielkich*.
> bohaterem jest p. Konrad, szef - pełnomocnik - doradca biznesowy - handlowy i złota rączka
> 
> generalnie popis wiedzy, staranności i jakości
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-8C_HbPxAA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuUME5uHIpY


Ja dałam się nabrać na te wszystkie solidne i kompetentne wyrażenia i zapewnienia. Kosztowało mnie to 11 tys.zł i od trzech miesięcy nie mogę doprosić się zakończenia prac. Szkoda słów.... płakać już też nie mam siły....

----------


## komentator

> *Komentator* i wlasnie po to zarejestrowales sie dzisiaj na forum zeby bronic Pana Zmudy ????  ... WOW imponujace , czyli ja jestem tym chwalebnym wyjatkiem od reguly  , ( a przepraszam ktory z panow Zmuda czy Kazimierczyk ukrywa sie pod sygnaturka KOMENTATOR ) . Moze tylko ja mialam odwage zeby napisac jakim " krnabrnym " wykonawca okazal sie .....  nie mial po prostu cywilnej odwagi zeby powiedziec jaka jest prawda tylko wymyslil rzewna historyjke o wypadku na budowie , zadaj pytanie ilu inwestorom wykonal tynki w czasie kiedy to rzekomo byl ( jest ) na zwolnieniu lekarskim bez mozliwosci podjecia pracy czyli od marca do lipca .... Pewnie w tym czasie u Ciebie zamiast u mnie pracowal ...  stad ta wiedza . Jesli chodzi o okna to moze najpierw przeczytaj moje 3000 postow zanim zaczniesz sie wypowiadac gdzie jest mi blizej do Bochni czy do Krakowa ? myslisz , ze jak malopolska to wszyscy w Krakowie musza mieszkac  A P. Karolina nie raz przyjezdzala na pomiary .... i nie dlatego , ze taka cudowna jest  , ale dlatego ze jeszcze dokonywane byly zmiany i nie chciala opierac sie na wyliczeniach Kierownika bo Ona odpowiadala za zamowienie . Ciesze sie , ze nie przekonalam Ciebie do Pani Karoliny Ona tez pewnie nie bylaby zadowolona gdybym " podeslala "  jej takiego Inwestorka  .... ale , ale skoro masz juz tynki zrobione to chyba okien nie bedziesz teraz wstawial ???? Bede sledzila Twoje wpisy na forum ... no chyba , ze byl to jednorazowy " wyskok " w obronie tynkarzy ..... Na szczescie ja znalazlam takich ktorzy nie obawiaja sie " mojego oddechu na plecach " , bo wierza w swoja fachowosc i zgodnie z umowa pojawili sie w wyznaczonym terminie na budowie ..... jak widac sa jeszcze slowni wykonawcy , ktorych nawet na forum nie trzeba polecac .....  a prawda i tak obroni sie sama . 
> Pozdrawiam cieplutko  i moze do nastepnego razu kiedy to znow staniesz w obronie kogos kogo ja umieszcze na *czarnej liscie*


NA WSTĘPIE CHCIAŁBYM PRZEPROSIĆ WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW ZA KRÓTKIE PRZEKOMARZANIA KTÓRE ZAISTNIAŁY POMIĘDZY MNĄ A NIEJAKĄ EDYTĄ M. Forum to nie miejsce na takie rzeczy,jednak ustosunkuje się do tego co napisała ta pan/i i na tym zakończę .
1.	Hmmmm….no prawie mnie rozgryzłaś ..Ale : tynki już mam dawno zrobione,a i panem Żmudą nie jestem

2.	Co do Twoich 3000 postów – nie,nie czytałem i nie zamierzam.Przeczytałem kilka ostatnich (zresztą nic nie wnoszących do tematu ) ,i na resztę nie mam już ochoty. Poza tym nie mam na to czasu ,zresztą jak 99 % forumowiczów pracujących od rana do wieczora żeby zarobić na raty. Wnioskuję po ilości wpisów że Ty nie musisz się tym martwić ,skoro masz czas na ich pisanie  po kilka dziennie.

3.Masz rację: nie przekonałaś mnie do P.Karoliny .Zapachniało po prostu tanią reklamą z Twojego postu .Ot i tyle .

4.	Myślę ze powinnaś ‘śledzić „ kogoś innego, niekoniecznie moje posty .Nie będę tłumaczył dlaczego. Myślę ze sama to zrozumiesz  :wink:  
I takie krótkie podsumowanie : 
- ilość Twoich postów na forum , nie czyni Cię wcale wiarygodną 
- tynkarzy bronić nie muszę : są świetni w tym co robią .

Życzę miłego,dalszego budowania z  niekoniecznie „znikającymi” fachowcami  :smile:

----------


## mathiasso

> NA WSTĘPIE CHCIAŁBYM PRZEPROSIĆ WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW ZA KRÓTKIE PRZEKOMARZANIA KTÓRE ZAISTNIAŁY POMIĘDZY MNĄ A NIEJAKĄ EDYTĄ M. Forum to nie miejsce na takie rzeczy,jednak ustosunkuje się do tego co napisała ta pan/i i na tym zakończę .
> 1.	Hmmmm….no prawie mnie rozgryzłaś ..Ale : tynki już mam dawno zrobione,a i panem Żmudą nie jestem
> 
> 2.	Co do Twoich 3000 postów – nie,nie czytałem i nie zamierzam.Przeczytałem kilka ostatnich (zresztą nic nie wnoszących do tematu ) ,i na resztę nie mam już ochoty. Poza tym nie mam na to czasu ,zresztą jak 99 % forumowiczów pracujących od rana do wieczora żeby zarobić na raty. Wnioskuję po ilości wpisów że Ty nie musisz się tym martwić ,skoro masz czas na ich pisanie  po kilka dziennie.
> 
> 3.Masz rację: nie przekonałaś mnie do P.Karoliny .Zapachniało po prostu tanią reklamą z Twojego postu .Ot i tyle .
> 
> 4.	Myślę ze powinnaś ‘śledzić „ kogoś innego, niekoniecznie moje posty .Nie będę tłumaczył dlaczego. Myślę ze sama to zrozumiesz  
> I takie krótkie podsumowanie : 
> ...


miałem nie pisać żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku ale z jednym nie mogę się zgodzić:
Tynkarze jak każda ekipa mogli być świetni ale mogli też "zejść" na złą drogę albo "palma" odbiła jak zwał tak zwał, przecież to że fachowiec jest dobry nie znaczy że będzie takim na zawsze, sam korzystałem z usług Pana Żmudy ale to było ponad 2 lata temu i wtedy go polecałem, ale jestem skłonny uwierzyć Edycie że coś się u niego delikatnie mówiąc popsuło..... i tyle w tym temacie.

----------


## Mozarcik

> miałem nie pisać żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku ale z jednym nie mogę się zgodzić:
> Tynkarze jak każda ekipa mogli być świetni ale mogli też "zejść" na złą drogę albo "palma" odbiła jak zwał tak zwał, przecież to że fachowiec jest dobry nie znaczy że będzie takim na zawsze, sam korzystałem z usług Pana Żmudy ale to było ponad 2 lata temu i wtedy go polecałem, ale jestem skłonny uwierzyć Edycie że coś się u niego delikatnie mówiąc popsuło..... i tyle w tym temacie.


Niestety, ale potwierdzam na własnej skórze... My doświadczyliśmy też podobnej "przemiany" w usłgach elektryka, pana Celera. Raz, że polecany tu na forum, a dwa przez naszych znajomych, u których wykonywał instalację jakieś 2 lata temu. U nas w tym roku się z nim umówiliśmy. I do samego wykonania póki co nie mam zastrzeżeń, ale nie polecę z uwagi na jedną rzecz: chciał nas po prostu naciągnąć na kosztach materiałów. Może i głupota, bo skala niewielka, ale jednak liczy się zasada. Miało być taniej, oferta specjalna, materiały po koszcie i bez VAT. A jak usłyszeliśmy cenę materiałów, to nie mogliśmy wyjść ze zdziwienia. Postanowiliśmy zatem sami za nie zapłacić w hurtowni i wówczas się okazało, że pan Celer wycofał z naszgo zlecenia kilka materiałów (chyba mieliśmy płacic za czyjeś inne!), a cena z VAT okazała się jeszcze mniejsza. No i dodatkowo ten VAT jeszcze częściowo odliczymy. Chyba więc mathiaso ma rację - ludzie się zmieniają i nawet najlepsi fachowcy też. Trzeba więc trzymac rękę na pulsie...

----------


## Mozarcik

Za nami kolejne zmagania budowlane, więc po krótce podsumuję:

BIAŁA LISTA (na szczęście tylko taka póki co w tym etapie)

1. ekipa tynkarzy pana Krzysztofa Kuciela (tel. na priv); na czas się stawili, na czas wykonali zlecenie, standardowo posprzątali, żadnych problemów, tynki proste, kąty zachowane
2. instalacja odgromowa - pan Andrzej Brzeziński (aż dziw, ale namiar z gazety!) - tel. na priv; j/w - na czas, zgodnie z zamówieniem, bez najmniejszego "ale"
3. alarm - Tomasz Ormaniec. Tu była fajna historia, bo rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma ekipami i wszyscy mówili wyższą cenę. Pan Tomek był polecony od znajomych. Pozostali fachowcy, jak kontaktowali się zapytać, czy podejmiemy z nimi współpracę, jak słyszeli cenę Pana Tomka to w tym momencie chcieli negocjować cenę i zejść do tego pułapu... Czy nie można było od razu tak, a nie wystawiać sie na śmiech post factum?  :smile:  Chcieli zwyczajnie więcej zarobić (lub na wiecej naciagnąć nieświadomych klientów - zwał jak chciał). Pana Tomka polecamy także: najtańszy, solidny, słowny.

Teraz czekamy, aż kolejna ekipa zakończy wylewki i ocieplenie, pan stolarz schody, a kolejni fachowcy bramy garażowe, kominek etc.. - update soon.

----------


## agrafka8

Witam u Nas....BIAŁA LISTA-OKNO-POL-montaż okien terminowo,sprawnie,wszelkie poprawki uwzgędniono bez mruczenia i marudzenia.(montaż w strefie ocieplenia).
-Wylewki -pan Rafał 504213409-rewelacyjny kontakt,profesjonalizm,cena barrdzo przystępna.
-TYNKI Cem-Wap-młoda ekipa,czysta,spisana umowa,terminowo i równo 793380115.Firma Multihome przydomowa oczyszczalnia....od początku do realizacji super kontakt,rzeczowo i konkretnie ,profesjonalnie i bardzo atrakcyjna cena.pan Gajek 727662566.

----------


## qjanr

Witam, co prawda mam tu małą wiarygodność z powodu małej liczby wysłanych postów, jednak polecam polecaną już tutaj ekipę od p. Grzegorza z okolic Lubnia, tel. 600 975 394.
Miałem wcześniej zrobione fundamenty (jesienią, projekt: dom w tamaryszkach 4), natomiast ta ekipa zajęła się ścianami, stropami i dachem łącznie z pokryciem dachówką i rynnami (SSO). Panowie zapiep...ją aż się kurzy, ledwo nadążałem z materiałami. Jestem zadowolony z jakości i szybkości ich pracy.

----------


## Kallula

Polecamy Pana od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy kartowo-gipsowej -  Bogusław Stępski 501-075-307.
Polecił nam go fliziarz Pan Wojtek-też gorąco polecamy(793-991-143) polecony nam przez Redpradnika.Współpraca z nimi rewelacja.
Teraz testujemy Pana Maćka ,rowniez namiar od Redpradnika i Ulkap.Napiszemy po skonczonej pracy,czyli w sierpniu-wtedy bedzie montaż schodów.

p.s słowo od mojej drugiej połówki: Pan Bogusław człowiek dusza. Rozmowa na poziomie Bizness Center Club. Opanowanie niewyrywne wypowiedzi klasa poprostu klasa. Jeśli komukolwiek brakuje kontaktu z wykonawcami na poziomie z góry polecam, ten Pan jest w pełni tego słowa znaczeniu uczciwy. Masę czasu spędził w Austrii gdzie partactwo, prowizorka,  półśrodki, itp.  najnormalniej w świecie nie mają prawa bytu bo inaczej wypadasz lub schodzisz na margines "wykończeniówki". Ustala uczciwie stawkę i jest profesjonalistą w swoim fachu. Wykonuje pracę rzetelnie sumiennie  z pełną dbałością o  szczegóły. p.s 2  :smile:  przyjaciele zwą go Harnaś myślę, że ten przydomek nie tylkoodwołuje się do  jego długich  włosów  :smile:  co do pełnego  zaangażowania w sprawiedliwość i niesienie pomocy "zatroskanym" inwstorom.  Gorąco polecam! :smile: . 

Z Panem Wojtkiem jestem w trakcie współpracy więc podzielę się moimi przemyśleniami po ich zakończeniu at/in this time  oby tak dalej!

Mam też nieśmiałą prosbę o polecenie kogos sprawdzonego do drzwi drewnianych ,wewnętrznych.Będę ogromnie wdzieczna.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr_M

> Mam też nieśmiałą prosbę o polecenie kogos sprawdzonego do drzwi drewnianych ,wewnętrznych.Będę ogromnie wdzieczna.Pozdrawiam


Chodzi o montaż czy też wykonanie? Jeśli o wykonanie to ja proponuję udać się do Kasiny i obejrzeć drzwi produkowane przez Pan Jóżefa Lulka. Oczywiscie wyprodukowane drzwi montują jego ekipy.

----------


## Kallula

miałem nie pisać żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku ale z jednym nie mogę się zgodzić:
Tynkarze jak każda ekipa mogli być świetni ale mogli też "zejść" na złą drogę albo "palma" odbiła jak zwał tak zwał, przecież to że fachowiec jest dobry nie znaczy że będzie takim na zawsze, sam korzystałem z usług Pana Żmudy ale to było ponad 2 lata temu i wtedy go polecałem, ale jestem skłonny uwierzyć Edycie że coś się u niego delikatnie mówiąc popsuło..... i tyle w tym temacie. 





Zgadzam się całkowicie...Pan Żmuda w kwietniu wykonał u nas tynki i z jakosci jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, malarze też oczywiscie zadowoleni ,chodzą i głaskają ściany :smile: 
Ale też niewiele brakowalo i pan Zmuda by do nas nie przyszedł,choć był umawiany pół roku wcześniej,a to za sprawa innego malarza którego nam podesłał,i bidulek malarz,młody chłopaczek tak sie przestraszył mojego tescia,który mu zadał kilka pytań na temat kładzenia fliz,że przedstawił go Panu Żmudzie jako potwora u którego absolutnie nie powinien podejmowac się pracy...wiec Pan Żmuda tydzień przed umowionym terminem prac poinformował nas że jednak nie podejmie się pracy u nas...wybłagalismy i w końcu przyszedł,super robotę wykonał i na koniec usłyszał od mojego męża:"Nie taki diabeł straszny jak go malują ,prosze pozdrowić Pana malarza..." :smile: 
Ale po całej tej sytuacji rozumiem co czuje ktoś kto zostaje przez wykonawcę wystawiony w ostatniej chwili do wiatru,zwłaszcza przez super fachowca na którego czekał pół roku i na dodatek tak jak EdytaM buduje dom "na odległość",co jest wiadomo jeszcze bardziej utrudnione...

----------


## glacjusz

Witam

Z czystym sercem mogę polecić pana Staszka Wąsika, który działa wraz z bratem. Panowie specjalizują się w zabudowie poddasza, u mnie robili ocieplenie poddasza w miesiącach zimowych wraz z wybiciem całego poddasza deskami boazeryjnymi- wyszło naprawdę super. Panowie również robią to z karton-gipsu, jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje. Cenowo przystępni, dokładni, kulturalni, po prostu Im się chce. Nr telefonu: 889 927 244. 
Szkoda tylko, że to jak na razie jedyna porządna ekipa, która odwiedziła moją budowę, a jestem przy wykończeniówce. Podpisuję się pod tym, że czasem polecany wykonawca na forum niekoniecznie potrafi zrobić tak, jak zrobił gdzieś indziej...Ech...

----------


## Piotr_M

Kallula - system odrzuca odpowiedź na priva.

Kontakt do Pan Józefa Lulka (Kasina Wielka - producent drzwi)  - mail <[email protected]> ; tel 18 3314025

----------


## Renata.W

Witam, czy ktoś kupił w ostatnim czasie pustak 25 wienerberger taniej niz 5,00zł?

----------


## Zbigniew100

A to po ile wyjdzie ;
http://www.e-cegly.pl/p,pl,115,pusta...oroton+30.html

----------


## kacha.crac

*Piotr Król firma Viggo, Krzysztoforzyce. Serdecznie NIE POLECAM!*

Nasze perypetie z kuchnia zaczeły sie 6 lutego kiedy to podpisalismy umowe na wykonanie kuchni, z terminem realizacji 4 kwietnia. Pan Król zgarnal od nas 30% zaliczke i tyle go bylo widac, w miedzy czasie dzwonilam parokrotnie aby dowiedziec sie jak idzie robota ale dostawalam enigmatyczne odpowiedzi ze ok. w przedzien montazu o 23 dostalam sms o tresci " nie bedzie mnie jutro cos mi wypadlo" i tak bujalismy sie kolejny tydzien. W koncu kuchnia przyjechala: obszczerbana, kompletnie nie pod wymiar kuchni, co wiazalo sie z wielona przerobkami (rurki od gazu, prad etc) i w kolorze ktorego nie zamawialismy (zoltawy zamiast sniezno biały)

Montezy tez okazali sie jacyc z przypadku (kumple robiacy Panu Piotrowi przysluge) ktorzy na wszystkie moje uwagi reagowali haslem " niech sie kolega cieszy ze my w ogole przyjechalismy, bo my tu w ramach przyslugi dla kolegi".

Mozecie sobie wyobrazic jak robi sie zlecenie za ktore nie odpowiadasz nazwiskiem i robisz je w ramach przyslugi dla kolegi?

Po wielkiej awanturze jaka urzadzilismy, zlecenie zaczal podwykonywac jego brat. Fachowiec calkiem sprawny i rzeczowy aczkolwiek kompletnie nie orientowal sie w ustaleniach miedzy mna a jego bratem i stad wynikalo mnostwo bledow. Np wysylam zdjecia jak ma byc zamontowana korona nad meblami, przyjezdzam a zamontowana jest calkiem inaczej...na moje uwagi a propos zdjec slysze " ale brat mi zadnych zdjec nie pokazywal"

Pan Piotr Krol pokazal sie na "miejscu akcji" jedynie po odbior pieniedzy.
Reklamacja na cargo w tym momencie rozpatrywana jest drugi miesiac, Pan pseudo fachowiec jedzie do mnie niemalze codziennie z tym cargo .......tylko dojechac nie moze. (nie odbiera telefonow, wiecznie klamie i zwodzi)

Mam nadzieje ze ten post nieco zamiesza w jego zawodowym zyciu bo chyba sadzi ze ma tylu klientow ze juz wcale nie musi sie z nimi liczyc.

pozdrawiam

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Czy firma Aqua jeszcze działa?
> Może Pan Jacek zmienił maila i numer telefonu?
> Bo robił mi instalację i chciałam, żeby mi zrobił jeszcze filtr do wody, dodatkowy kranik i kilka drobnych rzeczy, bo zna dobrze tą instalację, ale nie odpowiada na maile i nie mogę się dodzwonić.


Wlasnie rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktoremu p. Jacek robil instalacje - podobno zmarl kilka miesiecy temu (nagla choroba), ale firma dalej dziala. Cholera, to druga osoba (po moim majstrze) z budowlancow o ktorych smierci sie dowiaduje.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Przykra sprawa. :sad: 


Dziękujemy p. Jacku

----------


## Edyta M

> Wlasnie rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktoremu p. Jacek robil instalacje - podobno zmarl kilka miesiecy temu (nagla choroba), ale firma dalej dziala. Cholera, to druga osoba (po moim majstrze) z budowlancow o ktorych smierci sie dowiaduje.


Kurcze ja tez zaczynam wierzyc , ze ktos kto u mnie pracuje " odchodzi w zaswiaty " .... 3 osoby ( panowie budowlancy ) z ktorymi mialam kontakt zmarly ....

----------


## Zbigniew74

> Wlasnie rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktoremu p. Jacek robil instalacje - podobno zmarl kilka miesiecy temu (nagla choroba), ale firma dalej dziala. Cholera, to druga osoba (po moim majstrze) z budowlancow o ktorych smierci sie dowiaduje.


Faktycznie Pan Jacek zmarł. Bardzo szkoda, jeden z kilku fachowców z którym bardzo dobrze mi się współpracowało.

----------


## mathiasso

> Wlasnie rozmawialem ze znajomym, ktoremu p. Jacek robil instalacje - podobno zmarl kilka miesiecy temu (nagla choroba), ale firma dalej dziala. Cholera, to druga osoba (po moim majstrze) z budowlancow o ktorych smierci sie dowiaduje.


no to rzeczywiście smutna wiadomość  :sad: , Pan Jacek człowiek dowcipny i bardzo miły.
niech odpoczywa w spokoju.

----------


## Tymczasowynick

> No to jest nas troje ........ poszukuje do ocieplenia domu solidnej ekipy juz od kilku miesiecy ......


Zapraszam więc do kontaktu pod numer tel: 606 471 235.
Wszelkie szczegóły + przykłady realizacji do omówienia. Najbliższe terminy to wrzesień.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr Stec

----------


## Kallula

Niestety u nas Pan Jacek już nie zdążył wykonać instalacji.Rozmawialiśmy z nim telefonicznie ,mówił ze jest chory,myślelismy że to przeziębienie bo była to zima,a potem przyjechał jego wspólnik Pan Adam i do końca jego pracy myslelismy że sie rozdzielają i  Pan Jacek pracuje na innej budowie...dopiero niedawno dowiedzielismy sie że nie ma go juz wsród nas...

Chciałabym polecić Pana Adama z firmy Aua jako świetnego fachowca i duszę człowieka - 601-868-127

----------


## Kallula

Edytko po tym co napisałaś w ostatnim poście na tej liście to Pan Żmuda chyba się cieszy ze jednak u Ciebie nie pracował :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko po tym co napisałaś w ostatnim poście na tej liście to Pan Żmuda chyba się cieszy ze jednak u Ciebie nie pracował


 :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:

----------


## GosiaTomek

Czy może ktoś poradzic nam jak dobrze ocieplic, komin  spalinowy Schidla połaczony z obmurowanymi przewodami wentylacyjnymi ?

----------


## GosiaTomek

Polecamy
geodeta Michał Nowosielski  606 -345 -281  dobrze i szybko w przystępnej cenie.

Stolarz Władysław z Wawrzyńczyc koło Krakowa,  solidnie i ładnie. wykonał nam schody.

----------


## MMat

Witam,

Podajcie jakiś namiar na Pana Władysława od schodów.

Właśnie poszukuje kogoś solidnego do schodów drewnianych samonośnych.
Jeżeli ktoś jeszcze może kogoś polecić to proszę o namiary.

Byłem w Scalaris'ie ale nie do końca podchodzi mi ich deska.
Polecany na forum Pan Maciek ma terminy na listopad - trochę za długo.
Podobają mi się modułowe z Teko ale opinie w necie są na ich temat zróżnicowane. Może ktoś z Was używa takich schodów?

----------


## GosiaTomek

> Witam,
> 
> Podajcie jakiś namiar na Pana Władysława od schodów.
> 
> Właśnie poszukuje kogoś solidnego do schodów drewnianych samonośnych.
> Jeżeli ktoś jeszcze może kogoś polecić to proszę o namiary.
> 
> Byłem w Scalaris'ie ale nie do końca podchodzi mi ich deska.
> Polecany na forum Pan Maciek ma terminy na listopad - trochę za długo.
> Podobają mi się modułowe z Teko ale opinie w necie są na ich temat zróżnicowane. Może ktoś z Was używa takich schodów?


Jak jedziesz w stronę nowego brzeska od krakowa, to w centrum wawrzyńczyc przed skrętem na proszowice masz po lewej wystawę mebli ogrodowych za tym jest dom, tam mieszka ten stolarz.  Terminy tez pewnie będą sporo, jak to u dobrego stolarza.

----------


## faffa2

> *Piotr Król firma Viggo, Krzysztoforzyce. Serdecznie NIE POLECAM!*
> 
> Nasze perypetie z kuchnia zaczeły sie 6 lutego kiedy to podpisalismy umowe na wykonanie kuchni,......


Zaczynam mieć podobne odczucia, ale na szczęście jeszcze nie związałem się panem wykonawcą żadną umową. Po wizycie i obejrzeniu potencjalnej pracy miał zadzwonić w tym samym dniu. Dzwoni tak do dzisiaj. A po naprawdę rzeczowej rozmowie praca miała być wykonana w miarę szybko. Oczywiście telefonów też nie odbiera.

----------


## kowal22

Solidna  firma KOW-MAX poleca swoje usługi: docieplenia budynków, tynki cementowo-wapienne , budowa domów od podstaw. www.kow-max.pl

----------


## skibusia

Czy możecie polecić firmę brukarską z Wrocławia? Umawialiśmy się z 10 i nic nam nie odpowiada a jak było ok. to za długo (ok. 2 tyg.) trzeba sie prosić o wycenę i dalej nic.

----------


## redpradnik

Szukam wykonawcy słupków z klinkieru do bramy wjazdowej - czy mozecie kogos polecic?

Wylanie ławy bramy , wylanie słupków i obłożenie je płytkami klinkierowymi lub klinkierem

----------


## Edyta M

> Szukam wykonawcy słupków z klinkieru do bramy wjazdowej - czy mozecie kogos polecic?
> 
> Wylanie ławy bramy , wylanie słupków i obłożenie je płytkami klinkierowymi lub klinkierem


*" A&D " Firma Budowlana Dariusz Sliwa i Andrzej Witkowski 
Pan Andrzej Witkowski 
kom : 792 - 030 - 610 
*
U mnie kladli klinkier na kominach ..... wykonuja rowniez ogrodzenia , podjazdy itp .... 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## msadaw

Witam 
Ekipa budowlańców z okolic Myślenic do budowy stanu surowego - naprawdę godni polecenia (jestem budowlańcem, buduje 2 dom a pierwsze polecenie  :Smile: )))  ). Pracowici, dokładni, lubiący porządek i co również ważne budujący w przyzwoitych cenach (zazwyczaj z polecenia). Możliwość oglądnięcia ich prac w realu na mojej budowie w Krakowie (będą jeszcze przez ok 3 tygodnie) Zainteresowanych proszę o maila: [email protected]

----------


## BartekKrk

Witam

Planuję budowę domu w Michałowicach - dom w amarylisach/ archon.  Wiem, że na forum przewijają się firmy z białej i czarnej listy. Często ta sama firma jest zarówno na tej liście jak i na tej. Dlatego postanowiłem zapytać.   Proszę polećcie mi kogoś kto zajmie się moją budową - stan surowy otwarty. Pisząc zajmie się - mam na myśli nie tylko wybuduje ale i doradzi, pomoże z materiałami i nie naciągnie na zbędne koszty. Jestem totalnym laikiem w tych sprawach....
Dodatkowo proszę o namiar na kierownika budowy, ale takiego który będzie częstym gościem na mojej budowie. 
Wiem, że teraz kierowicy odbierają prace,podpisują wszystko "zdalnie". Nie interesuje mnie bezproblemowy odbiór ale rzetelne wykonawstwo i odbiór zgodny z przepisami..

Pozdrawiam 
Bartek

----------


## południowa

witam, podbijam  :smile:  zapytanie BartekKrk - jestem w podobnej sytuacji tez prosze o namiary na ekipe budowlana przedewszystkim uczciwa  :smile:  POZDRAWIAM

----------


## MMat

Witam,

najwyższy czas zająć się tematem przyłącza gazu. 
Czy ktoś może polecić jakiegoś sprawnego projektanta który przygotuje dokumentację przyłącza?
Warunki mamy wydane przez Kłaj.

pozdr

----------


## Zbigniew74

> Witam,
> 
> najwyższy czas zająć się tematem przyłącza gazu. 
> Czy ktoś może polecić jakiegoś sprawnego projektanta który przygotuje dokumentację przyłącza?
> Warunki mamy wydane przez Kłaj.
> 
> pozdr


Projekt przyłącza gazu podobnie jak przyłącza elektrycznego robi gazownia w opłacie przyłączeniowej. Nie widzę sensu płacenia dodatkowo, niby dają rabat, ale kosztów projektanta to nie pokrywa.

----------


## AnetaD.

Witam wszystkich,

poleccie prosze solidnego  fachowca, ktory wykona z glowa uszelnienie piwnicy od wewnatrz.

Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## AnetaD.

Niestety ja nie moge sie zgodzic z opinia na temat SSO - staszki.pl. Na poczatku w porzadku wraz z postepem prac i iloscia podjetych rownoleglych inwestycji: pracownicy z 'lapanki' niektorzy bywali nietrzezwi na terenie budowy sic! Duzo partaczenia a potem poprawk i problemow z przyjazdem i zakonczeniem drobniejszych prac i zamknieciem tematow. Ogolnie -> negatywna ocena.

----------


## st-ella

Mark z Brzeska- tam kupiłam okna pcv, super sprzedawca-naprawdę doradził bo jestem nemo i ekipa która montowała też spoko, ludzie z doświadczeniem, nie zrobili fuszery :yes:

----------


## BartekKrk

Mam trzy typy do sso:

1. Pana Roberta Sikorę - doszukałem się 2 pozytywów
2. Ekipę od p. Grzegorza z Lubnia (trochę daleko by mieli) - 2 pozytywy
3. Pana Jarosława Skowron- 1 pozytyw

Czy ktoś może jeszcze współpracował z którymś z tych Panów?
Lub wie jeszcze o jakichś opiniach na ich temat, może przegapiłem jakiegoś negatywa

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Mam trzy typy do sso:
> 
> 1. Pana Roberta Sikorę - doszukałem się 2 pozytywów
> 2. Ekipę od p. Grzegorza z Lubnia (trochę daleko by mieli) - 2 pozytywy
> 3. Pana Jarosława Skowron- 1 pozytyw
> 
> Czy ktoś może jeszcze współpracował z którymś z tych Panów?
> Lub wie jeszcze o jakichś opiniach na ich temat, może przegapiłem jakiegoś negatywa


Sprawdzałeś w moim podpisie ?

----------


## BartekKrk

> Sprawdzałeś w moim podpisie ?


Dzięki," tego" mi było potrzeba. Jestem nowy na forum i do tej funkcjonalności jeszcze nie doszedłem.

Ciekawe tylko jak z terminami. Będę sprawdzał

Wielkie dzięki.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Dzięki," tego" mi było potrzeba. Jestem nowy na forum i do tej funkcjonalności jeszcze nie doszedłem.
> 
> Ciekawe tylko jak z terminami. Będę sprawdzał
> 
> Wielkie dzięki.


Życzę powodzenia. :bye:

----------


## Mozarcik

> Projekt przyłącza gazu podobnie jak przyłącza elektrycznego robi gazownia w opłacie przyłączeniowej. Nie widzę sensu płacenia dodatkowo, niby dają rabat, ale kosztów projektanta to nie pokrywa.


Dokładnie jest tak jak piszesz. Przechodziliśmy to jakieś 2 tygodnie temu. Za pakiet w postaci przyłącza wraz z panem projektantem od gazowni płaci się ok. 1600 zł. Za samo przyłącze jakieś 1050 zł. A pan projektant obeznany z przepisach i przynajmniej szybko załatwi. Więc chyba nie warto szukać na własną rękę - no chyba że znajdziesz z rodziny za friko.

----------


## MMat

> Dokładnie jest tak jak piszesz. Przechodziliśmy to jakieś 2 tygodnie temu. Za pakiet w postaci przyłącza wraz z panem projektantem od gazowni płaci się ok. 1600 zł. Za samo przyłącze jakieś 1050 zł. A pan projektant obeznany z przepisach i przynajmniej szybko załatwi. Więc chyba nie warto szukać na własną rękę - no chyba że znajdziesz z rodziny za friko.


W takim razie nie będę kombinował tylko załatwię przez gazownię.
Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## tertium

Witam,
budujemy od marca z nadzieją zamieszkania na święta Bożego Narodzenia.
Zakończyliśmy etap tynkowania z brygadą pana Roberta Mazurkiewicza. Niestety nie polecam - dla mnie czarna lista. Dla zainteresowanych szczegóły na priv.

----------


## jaliko

Witam :smile: Będę szczera
a ja polece mojego Jarka-znaczy męza.Pracuje w wykończeniówce-mogłabym oszukiwać ,wpisywac jakieś brednie ze u mnie pracował,ale nie chce-chcę być szczera-bo chciałabym aby uwierzył w siebie i odszedł od szefa bencfała który tylko go wykorzystuje.A chłopak głupi-bo dorby,pracowity.
Jest bardzo dobrym fachowcem-ma ogromną wiedzę więc jesli beda mieli Państwo jakies pytania odnośnie wykonania poszczególnych etapów prac,z czego najlepiej coś wykonać -proszę pisać na forum bądź na priv-a my chetnie odpowiemy.
Oglnie własnie zaczeliśmy budowe dachu-płaski był a teraz bedziemy mieli poddasze ekipy któa robi nam dach naprawde nie polecamy-są z okolicy Limanowej a szefuje im Pan Kazik-zaczeli nam dach ,a teraz drugi tydzien ich nie ma-nabrali roboty i gdzie indziej robią,JArek wczoraj do nich dzwonił (bo oni o niczym nie informowali),to powiedział ze jak nam cos nie pasuje to mozemy sobie znaleźć inną...kurde dla nas to jakaś niesamowita abstrakcja.. :sad: 
o etapach poszczególnych prac bedziemy indormowac na krakowskiej grupie budujących-galerie tez stworzymy-wszystko od a do z bedzie ywkonywał Jarek(jak znajdzie czas ,bo szewc bez butów zazwyczaj chodzi) :smile: ,również zamieszcze wkrótce zdjecia kilku projektów które JArek wykonywał u zlecających po godzinach pracy.
Mam nadzieje,że nie dostane jakiegos bana..bo polecam naprawde dobrego człowieka-kto się z nim zetknie-pewnie sie przekona w bardzo szybkim czasie.
Sami wiemy jak jest cięzko z ludźmi którzy są solidni.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Firma działa na terenie Krakowa i okolic.Myślę,że  osoby zainteresowane chciałyby zobaczyc efekt koncowy prac a więc  portfolio które posiadamy wiec spokojnie będą Pani pewni,że powierzacie  swoje wnętrza ekipie,która jest rzetelna,uczciwa i wywiązuje się  terminowo z powierzonych zadań.
> 
> Do konca marca - 5% (zniżka)
> Zapraszamy na facebook -wpisac jaliko.
> Pozdrawiamy
> Zespół Jaliko


Życzę powodzenia. :wink: 

Dziękuję wszystkim za opinie i pomoc w tworzeniu *Listy*  :smile: 





Ps.

To mój znacznik aktualizacji. :bye:

----------


## krzywio

BarteKrk, południowa mogę polecić firmę Akord z Wieliczki http://www.akord.krakow.pl. Mi właśnie skończyli stan surowy otwarty, budowa rozpoczęta 15 marca w technologii tradycyjnej (porotherm) w północnych rejonach Krakowa. Budowa poprowadzona solidnie tak, że nie mam większych zastrzeżeń, wszystkie problemy udało się rozwiązać w sposób mnie satysfakcjonujący. Kierownikiem budowy był u mnie pan Piech z Akordu, może nie jest to optymalnym rozwiązaniem mieć kierownika z tej samej firmy co buduje ale u mnie to się sprawdziło (co prawda zakładałem powołanie inspektora do odbiorów ale nie udało mi się znaleźć sensownego na czas). Przed podpisaniem umowy dali mi listę referencyjną swoich budów (chyba z 200) także można podzwonić i posłuchać opinii.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jaliko

> Życzę powodzenia.


Dziękujemy bardzo-będzie dobrze :smile:  bo Jaruś to Jaruś :smile:

----------


## C-u-b-e

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę Pana Andrzeja Łagosza (telefon na priva). Od września ubiegłego roku budowali nam dom z podpiwniczeniem wg projektu Dom w mandragorze (Archon). Na początku umówiliśmy się tylko na zrobienie piwnicy, ale potem, widząc solidność ekipy, postanowiliśmy kontynuować współpracę. Chłopaki są pracownici, dokładni i sprzątają po sobie (!!!). Pan Andrzej często ma namiary na dobrych (tanich) dostawców materiałów budowlanych. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany obejrzeniem efektu ich pracy, zapraszam do naszego dziennika budowy: http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?128307-Mandragora
Gdyby ktoś chciał obejrzeć budowę osobiście, również jest taka możliwość. Wówczas proszę o kontakt na priva.

----------


## mieszkaniec krakowa

Odradzam kązdemu zakup czegokolwiek w firmie PanelPol. Kupiłem tam 7tygodni temu drzwi na które nadal czekam, pomimo tego że data z umowy minęła. Nie można liczyć na jakikolwiek kontakt z ich strony, jak samemu dzwonie to nigdy nie ma osoby decyzyjnej i nikt nic nie wie. Jak zbiżał się ostateczny termin montażu drzwi Pani z salonu na 29 listopada w krakowie zadzwoniła i oznajmiła kiedy bedzie dowóz drzwi, niestety w tych godzinach i tego dnia nie mogłem cierpiwie czekać w domu wiec powiedziałem, że nie przyjme drzwi. Nikt nie zaproponował innego terminu, za to  firma wysłała do mnie list polecony w kótrym wzywa mnie do zapłaty (za coś czego nie mam) i grozi kolejnymi 5-6tygodniowym odroczeniem terminu. Niech nikt nie da się zwieść obiecywaniem Pani, że drzwi bedą w 3 tygodnie a potem w ciągu kolejnych 3 tygodni umówimy się na montaż - bzdura.

----------


## BartekKrk

> BarteKrk, południowa mogę polecić firmę Akord z Wieliczki http://www.akord.krakow.pl. Mi właśnie skończyli stan surowy otwarty, budowa rozpoczęta 15 marca w technologii tradycyjnej (porotherm) w północnych rejonach Krakowa. Budowa poprowadzona solidnie tak, że nie mam większych zastrzeżeń, wszystkie problemy udało się rozwiązać w sposób mnie satysfakcjonujący. Kierownikiem budowy był u mnie pan Piech z Akordu, może nie jest to optymalnym rozwiązaniem mieć kierownika z tej samej firmy co buduje ale u mnie to się sprawdziło (co prawda zakładałem powołanie inspektora do odbiorów ale nie udało mi się znaleźć sensownego na czas). Przed podpisaniem umowy dali mi listę referencyjną swoich budów (chyba z 200) także można podzwonić i posłuchać opinii.
> Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki, a jak u nich cenowo? Jaki to pułap - tani/ sredni/drogi?  Chyba wystawię ofertę na oferii albo szukajfachowca dla porównania cenowego.

----------


## Zbigniew74

> Dzięki, a jak u nich cenowo? Jaki to pułap - tani/ sredni/drogi?  Chyba wystawię ofertę na oferii albo szukajfachowca dla porównania cenowego.


Miałem od nich wycenę, opinie na rynku bardzo dobre jednak drogo, bardzo drogo, ale to było 3 lata temu może coś zeszli z ceny.

----------


## krzywio

> Dzięki, a jak u nich cenowo? Jaki to pułap - tani/ sredni/drogi?  Chyba wystawię ofertę na oferii albo szukajfachowca dla porównania cenowego.


Pułap cenowy raczej górny średni, miałem też droższe wyceny. Oczywiście "Marian i Zdzisiek" z betoniarką zrobią nieporównywalnie taniej ale coś za coś.

----------


## Zbigniew74

> Pułap cenowy raczej górny średni, miałem też droższe wyceny. Oczywiście "Marian i Zdzisiek" z betoniarką zrobią nieporównywalnie taniej ale coś za coś.


Zupełnie niepotrzebny sarkazam.

----------


## krzywio

> Zupełnie niepotrzebny sarkazam.


Ależ tu nie ma żadnego sarkazmu. Po prostu zawsze firma budowlana będzie droższa od przysłowiowego Mietka i Zdziśka. Ja zleciłem budowę profesjonalnej firmie ponieważ pracuję i nie miał bym czasu aby zorganizować i dopilnować wszystkiego. Poniosłem większe koszty ale w tym czasie zarabiałem w swojej branży, coś za coś bez sarkazmu.

----------


## Zbigniew74

> Ależ tu nie ma żadnego sarkazmu. Po prostu zawsze firma budowlana będzie droższa od przysłowiowego Mietka i Zdziśka. Ja zleciłem budowę profesjonalnej firmie ponieważ pracuję i nie miał bym czasu aby zorganizować i dopilnować wszystkiego. Poniosłem większe koszty ale w tym czasie zarabiałem w swojej branży, coś za coś bez sarkazmu.


Trochę zaśmiecamy wątek. Ja też budowałem firmą budowlaną, która zbudowała mi 3 lata temu SSO o ponad 100tys, taniej niż AKORD. Może te kilka lat sprawiło że Akord staniał nie wiem.

----------


## lawiol

Witam.
Proszę, podrzućcie mi jakieś namiary na firmę remontowo-budowlaną do generalnego remontu łazienki z wymianą instalacji wodnej. Byłam umówiona z dwiema (profilaktycznie) firmami i obie wciąż przesuwaja terminy. Mieszkam na pudłach, wszędzie folie i wszystko pooklejane bo jutro miałam mieć rozpoczęty remont. Ale dziś dostałam telefon,że Fachowiec nie da rady przyjść z ekipą tylko bedzie 16 sierpnia. Mój urlop poszedł sie paść a mieszkanie zryte przez panów od gazu.

----------


## BartekKrk

Dzięki *Zbigniew74* i *krzywio*......  Rozważam teraz opcję robocizny z materiałem i przed zimą tylko fundamenty.... ale jakby się udało to sso. Na czasie w sumie mi tak nie zależy. Warto zlecać pracę z materiałem?  Pewnie bym i tak dużo nie zoszczędził jakbym sam wybierał i płacił za materiały a ile problemów z głowy. Tylko pozostaje problem jakiej jakości materiałów będą używać wykonawcy gdy to oni je będą wybierać... Głowa mała....

----------


## gegus37

> Dzięki *Zbigniew74* i *krzywio*......  Rozważam teraz opcję robocizny z materiałem i przed zimą tylko fundamenty.... ale jakby się udało to sso. Na czasie w sumie mi tak nie zależy. Warto zlecać pracę z materiałem?  Pewnie bym i tak dużo nie zoszczędził jakbym sam wybierał i płacił za materiały a ile problemów z głowy. Tylko pozostaje problem jakiej jakości materiałów będą używać wykonawcy gdy to oni je będą wybierać... Głowa mała....


Nie warto - materiały kup sam bo cię ....wy.....! i z jakością i z ilością, a poza tym masz przecięz odliczenie watu. Składy same dowoża materiał tylko trzeba raz na jakiś czas zapłacić.

----------


## krzywio

> poza tym masz przecięz odliczenie watu.


Z watem wychodzi na to samo bo z firmą budowlaną podpisujesz już na 8% więc nie ma czego odliczać. Teoretycznie firmy budowlane powinny mieć większe upusty na składach ale w praktyce różnie z tym bywa.

----------


## plawgo

Witam!
Możecie polecić jakieś dobre firmy z Krakowa i okolic montujące biologiczne oczyszczalnie (BOS): np Bioekocent 3300,BIO-HYBRYDA ekopolu lub innych producentów?

----------


## Renata.W

Witam, gdzie kupiliscie w ostatnim czasie najtaniej dachówke ceramiczna Robena + reszte dodatków dachowych + rynny ( Galeco Lindab) ?

----------


## Madeleine

Zdecydowanie po stronie białej - w kategorii audytor OZC/ świadectwa energetyczne/ doradca energetyczny:

Polecam forumowego Asolta:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?113586-asolt

Zleciłam zrobienie audytu OZC - szybko, sprawnie, bardzo wyczerpująco odpowiada na wszystkie moje pytania. I bardzo tanio  :smile:  A że tak czy owak certyfikat trzeba mieć, to naprawdę warto zlecić audyt nawet przed budową. 
Działa nie tylko lokalnie, nasza współpraca była w całości zdalna.

----------


## mamiatko

No to ja dołączam osobę to Listy szarej - przejściowej. Pan Jacek Armata.

Przy poszukiwaniu osoby, która wykona nam SSO rozmawialiśmy z panem Jackiem Armatą. Wydał nam się bardzo konkretny i fachowy. Mocno rozważaliśmy jego kandydaturę jednak wybraliśmy inną firmę (z której jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni), która mogła przyjść do nas w lepszym dla nas czasie, troche tańszą, wykonującą również dach (pan Jacek dachu nie wykonuje, mógł nam kogoś polecić). 

Ostatnio poszukujemy, kogoś kto wykona hydroizolację poziomą na chudziaku w piwnicy przed wylewkami. Jak się okazuje wylewkarze nie chcą tego robić... :sad: 
Mąż zadzwonił więc do pana Jacka, że może on by sie tego zadania podjął. Po wytłumaczeniu sprawy i ogólnej rozmowie, pan Jacek zapytał skąd mamy na niego namiar. Więc mąż odpowiedział, ze już sie kiedyś spotkaliśmy, ale że ostatecznie ktoś inny budowal nam SSO. Na co pan Jacek powiedział: "To niech ci inni to dokończą" i rzucił słuchawką. Bez słowa typu dowidzenia, po prostu sie chyba obraził. Jak dla mnie mało profesjonalne i kulturalne. 

Szara lista, a nie czarna, bo sama nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Przecież konkurencja istnieje, mamy wolny rynek....

----------


## Edyta M

> No to ja dołączam osobę to Listy szarej - przejściowej. Pan Jacek Armata.
> 
> Ostatnio poszukujemy, kogoś kto wykona hydroizolację poziomą na chudziaku w piwnicy przed wylewkami. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szara lista, a nie czarna, bo sama nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Przecież konkurencja istnieje, mamy wolny rynek....


 
Hydroizolacje mozecie sami wykonac ..... wystarczy kupic Folie hydroizolacyjna w plynie do wnetrz sama przerabiam ten temat teraz ..... 

A jesli chodzi o Pana Jacka ... tak konkurencja istnieje oczywiscie , ale wykonawcy staja sie bardziej krnabrni  :sad:  i wyglada na to jakby to Oni nas zatrudniali , a nie my ich ..... 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Mozarcik

> ...Przecież konkurencja istnieje, mamy wolny rynek....


Słuchajcie, wolny rynek istnieje, a i owszem - ale pamiętajcie, że to działa w dwie strony  :smile: 
Bez obrazy, ale skoro gość nie dostał roboty na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, to odmówił roboty na kilkaset złotych. Oczywiście, formy odmowy nic nie usprawiedliwia - to inna kwestia i pewnie tu można się z Wami zgodzić.

----------


## MMat

> Witam, gdzie kupiliscie w ostatnim czasie najtaniej dachówke ceramiczna Robena + reszte dodatków dachowych + rynny ( Galeco Lindab) ?



Witam,

ja jak szukałem to najtaniej była w Andbud na ul. Portowej 3.
Oczywiście nie opieraj się na wycenie tylko negocjuj.
Zapytaj też w Dach Centrum na Zawiłej.

----------


## MMat

Gdzie najlepiej kupić szambo betonowe?
Może być gdzieś dalej bo potrzebne będą 2szt (dla sąsiada) więc transport łączony.
Teren to glina i woda trochę stoi więc musi być super szczelne.

A tak w ogóle to orientujecie się czy gmina Biskupice zgodnie z prawem wpisała do Miejscowego planu zagospodarowania zakaz budowy przydomowych oczyszczalni?
Podobno planują budowę kanalizacji, tylko nie wiadomo kiedy, i to stąd ten zakaz.

----------


## langerob25

> Gdzie najlepiej kupić szambo betonowe?
> Może być gdzieś dalej bo potrzebne będą 2szt (dla sąsiada) więc transport łączony.
> Teren to glina i woda trochę stoi więc musi być super szczelne.


Zobacz tutaj:http://betonowekrakow.pl/oferta.php

----------


## tertium

> Gdzie najlepiej kupić szambo betonowe?
> Może być gdzieś dalej bo potrzebne będą 2szt (dla sąsiada) więc transport łączony.
> Teren to glina i woda trochę stoi więc musi być super szczelne.
> 
> A tak w ogóle to orientujecie się czy gmina Biskupice zgodnie z prawem wpisała do Miejscowego planu zagospodarowania zakaz budowy przydomowych oczyszczalni?
> Podobno planują budowę kanalizacji, tylko nie wiadomo kiedy, i to stąd ten zakaz.



Tanie, dobre szambo kupiliśmy w firmie Mag-bet z Jedlińska. Sprzedają dużo na terenie  małopolski i przynajmniej raz w tygodniu przyjeżdża dostawa. Link do ich strony: http://www.szamba.net/kontakt
Budujemy w gminie Kłaj i tu też nie można robić oczyszczalni. Zakaz wynika z  ochrony środowiska i nieprzepuszczalnych gruntów.

----------


## Piotr_M

Poszukuję ekipy do montażu plastikowej podbitki dachowej - proszę o podpowiedzi.

----------


## NullPointerException

Hej, jestem tutaj nowy, ale tylko jako zarejestrowany użytkownik, ponieważ z informacji Waszej społeczności korzystam juz od ponad pół roku. Wykorzystałem tutejsze informacje do wykonczenia mojego nowego domu i muszę przyznać, że dobrą robotę tutaj się wykonuje. Ok ale dosyć tego kadzenia, zdecydowałem się napisać tutaj na forum, aby przestrzec przed nieżetelnym wykonawcą, jak również potwierdzić dobrych dwóch wykonawców, których znalazłem na białej liście. Wiem, że jest to mój pierwszy post i nie dokońca bede wiarygodny dla niektórych, chociaż ilośc postów nie powinna tutaj być jedynym wyznacznikiem, bo wiadmo, że można to ominąc generując wcześniej nic nie znaczące wypowiedzi. 
*Polecam przywoływanego tutaj kilkukrotnie Pana Macieja od schodów - 694 933 557.  - wykonane przez niego schody wszystkim się podobają - nie wspomną juz o terminowości wykonania - mimo 4 miesięcznego czasu oczekiwania - rozpoczęcie prac nastąpiło zgodnie z ustaleniami co do dnia*
*Polecam również pana od kominków - Pan Marcin tel. 798 086 387, ktorego znalazłem równeż na tym forum, osoba kompetentna, realizacja była na podstawie projektu, wykonane zgodnie z wymaganiami projektanta, nie było tez problemu żebym mógł kamień zamówic u swojego sprawdzonego kamieniarza. termin i realziacja oczywiscie w terminie*

*Natomiast niestety ekipę do prac fliziarskich znalazłem nie wiem czemu ( to znaczy wiem - cena  ), nie na tutejszym forum. Przestrzegam przed pseudofachowcami z firmy rattenbud Michał Szczurek  517090602 [email protected]
. Zepsuli mi łazienkę -  płytki cięli jakąś tępą maszyną chyba, bo nie da się opisać jak to wygląda, teraz nikt nie chce się podjąć dokończenia ich prac, jak przychodzą jacyś fachowcy to po prostu załamuja ręce i rezygnują z dokończenia dzieła tej firmy.  Może nadają się do polożenia płytek w jakiejś hali czy magazynie, ale stanowczo odradzam ich do zrobienia czegoś w sposób estetyczny. Robili u mnie też malowanie całego domu, ale to robiła firma podnajęta przez nich i to było ok. natomiast prace wykonane przez samego właściciela tej firmy wołaja o pomste do nieba.*
Więcej szczegółow ( na przyklad zdjęcia ) na temat polecanych panów od schodów i kominka jak tez pseudofachowców z rattenbud moge przekazać na priv.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Na czarną listę wpisuję Marka Dziedzica z miejscowości Czchów: http://www.stolarnia.netsystem.net.pl/.
Zajmuje się produkcją schodów, sporo robi w Krakowie, okolicach Tarnowa, Bochni, Brzeska. 
Balustrady balkonowe od tego pana wytrzymały u mnie 6 miesięcy. Niektóre schody nie przetrwały 2 lat. Obecnie po 3 latach część schodów wyraźnie nie trzyma się podłoża, 2 przeraźliwie skrzypią. Praca jest zrobiona niechlujnie, niestarannie, lakier położony wręcz paskudnie. Całość prawdopodobnie będzie do wymiany najpóźniej za 5 lat. 
Pan już 1,5 roku po zgłoszeniu i zaakceptowaniu reklamacji nie realizuje jej. Wielokrotnie umawia się na wymianę wadliwych stopni po czym nie przyjeżdża, nie odbiera telefonów. Generalnie jeszcze nie spotkałem człowieka, który do tego stopnia traktował swoje słowo jak g...wno.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Stanisław Sadłoń - BIAŁA LISTA - ogrodzenia klinkierowe.
Jest to dwuosobowa ekipa panów z Okocimia. Działają w rejonie: Tarnów - Bochnia - Brzesko. Murują ładnie, czysto, dokładnie, zgodnie ze sztuką. 
Telefon na priv. Panowie robią też w wykończeniówce, ale tutaj nie będę się wypowiadał, bo nie byłem ich klientem.

----------


## tejotka

do czarnej listy wykonawców możesz dopisać firmę "Kamysz" tynki, wylewki.  Bałagan jaki zostawili na budowie to horror, wylewka w jednym pokoju krzywa, w łazience zamiast tynku cementowo- wapiennego dali gipsowy, co podraża koszty bo trzeba specjalny impregnat, aby można położyć płytki, na budowie znalazłam butelki po alkoholu, a jak przyszło do płacenia to gość zażądał więcej niż się umawiał.

----------


## redpradnik

Szukam wykonawcy bramy jezdnej - samonośnej - może ktoś może kogoś polecić.
Wiśniowski za taką bramę z automatem krzyczy 9 tys co jest ceną kosmos jak dla mnie

----------


## rybak211

Poszukuje jakiegos elektryka wykonujacego przylacz pradu na plac budowy czyli tzw prowizorka budowlana. Najlepiej w okolicach Wieliczki.
Trzeba postawic slup na dzialce i pociagnac linke nad droga.

----------


## mamiatko

Gdzie kupowaliście bramy garażowe?

----------


## kornik 1

> Ostatnio poszukujemy, kogoś kto wykona hydroizolację poziomą na chudziaku w piwnicy przed wylewkami. Jak się okazuje wylewkarze nie chcą tego robić...
> Mąż zadzwonił więc do pana Jacka, że może on by sie tego zadania podjął. Po wytłumaczeniu sprawy i ogólnej rozmowie, pan Jacek zapytał skąd mamy na niego namiar. Więc mąż odpowiedział, ze już sie kiedyś spotkaliśmy, ale że ostatecznie ktoś inny budowal nam SSO. Na co pan Jacek powiedział: "To niech ci inni to dokończą" i rzucił słuchawką. Bez słowa typu dowidzenia, po prostu sie chyba obraził. Jak dla mnie mało profesjonalne i kulturalne. 
> 
> Szara lista, a nie czarna, bo sama nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Przecież konkurencja istnieje, mamy wolny rynek....


I bardzo dobrze zrobił. Zachował się zdecydowanie i z honorem.
Czasami klienci są tak bez honoru, że potrafią zadzwonić z prośbą o ekspertyzę i poprawkę po fachowcu, który wygrał ze mną cenowo. 
Plwam na takie osoby.

----------


## mamiatko

Uwazasz zdecydowanie i z honorem  :wink:  a dla mnie kompletnym brakiem kultury..., więc wybacz, ale tego Pana nie polecę. Oczywiscie jak najbardziej mógł odmówić jak to nazwałeś "bezhonorowemu" inwestorowi, ale można takie rzeczy zalatwiać w sposób uprzejmy. Zgodzisz się ze mną?

----------


## kornik 1

Chyba nie zrozumieliśmy się. Ty chciałaś mu dać inną pracę, a moi niedoszli klienci zachowywali się bezczelnie, a to jest różnica. Rzeczywiście mógł ubrać to w inną formę. Należy pracować nad kulturalnymi relacjami pro publico bono.

----------


## Wujor

> Gdzie kupowaliście bramy garażowe?


ja brałem od nich :  http://rastor.pl/  - chyba najlepsze ceny w KRK i okolicach - ale warto porównać.

Wybierałem pomiędzy Hormann i Normstahl -  wygrała ta pierwsza....

----------


## Jeti

Ja również mogę polecić firmę Rastor. U mnie montowali dwie bramy garażowe i drzwi Hormanna. Montaż sprawny,chociaż do łatwych nie należał (z uwagi na moje udziwnienia). Ceny też świetne  :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Gdzie kupowaliście bramy garażowe?


My kupiliśmy Normstahla w firmie Renovia - http://www.renovia.pl/ - na ul.Armii Kraków 1. Polecam, fachowa obsługa.

----------


## langerob25

> My kupiliśmy Normstahla w firmie Renovia - http://www.renovia.pl/ - na ul.Armii Kraków 1. Polecam, fachowa obsługa.


Też z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.Wszystko wg ustaleń,miła i fachowa obsługa.

----------


## Mozarcik

> Gdzie kupowaliście bramy garażowe?


a my z kolei na Opolskiej 12, też w punkcie Hormanna. I jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Pierwotnie chcieliśmy brać w Rastorze, mieli ofertę tańszą o ok. 700 zł (2 bramy garażowe). Jak do nich podjechaliśmy (piątek, 15:15) w celu podpisania umowy, to nikt nie odbierał telefonu. Na komórkę miła pani powiedziała, że ona już poszła do domu, a szef też miał wyjście. Niby rozumiem, ludzka sprawa, ale skoro pracują do 16-tej, to ktoś powinien w firmie być (tym bardziej, że dzień wcześniej zapowiadaliśmy naszą wizytę). Więc stwierdziliśmy, że jeśli podobnie miałoby być potem z serwisem, to my dziękujemy. I finalnie pojechaliśmy na Opolską (jedyne 2 z tego co mi wiadomo autoryzowane punkty Hormanna w Krakowie). Póki co jesteśmy zadowoleni. Tam nam powiedzieli, że w Rastorze jest prawdopodobnie dlatego taniej, że w przypadku wzywania ich do serwisu, liczą sobie za każdą wizytę kasę. U nas mamy każdy serwis w ciągu 2 lat za darmo. Więc zanim się zdecydujecie na Rastora, zapytajcie, jak tam u nich z każdorazową wizytą.

----------


## Marcin-D

Możecie mi podać namiary na sprawdzoną firmę która w miarę tanio i dobrze zamontuje rekuperator?

----------


## mnowak355

> Poszukuje jakiegos elektryka wykonujacego przylacz pradu na plac budowy czyli tzw prowizorka budowlana. Najlepiej w okolicach Wieliczki.
> Trzeba postawic slup na dzialce i pociagnac linke nad droga.


Mam do sprzedania słup z całą prowizorką tzn. skrzynka na licznik z zabezpieczeniem i druga z bezpiecznikami i gniazdami. Jakbyś był zainteresowany to mogę jeszcze zapytać o elektryka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basia_KRK

*Zbigniew100*, podaję info odnośnie panów *Żmuda & Kazimierczyk - tynki wewnętrzne* - może warto ująć tą wiadomość na liście.

Wczoraj dzwoniliśmy. Jeden z Panów wyjechał za granicę (chyba do Niemiec?) i niestety nie robią już tynków...  :sick:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Zbigniew100*, podaję info odnośnie panów *Żmuda & Kazimierczyk - tynki wewnętrzne* - może warto ująć tą wiadomość na liście.
> 
> Wczoraj dzwoniliśmy. Jeden z Panów wyjechał za granicę (chyba do Niemiec?) i niestety nie robią już tynków...


*Basiu* byc moze  ominelo Ciebie rozczarowanie , ze przed umowionym terminem wycofaja sie podajac wymyslony powod ..... tak jak bylo w moim przypadku . Nie dziwie sie , ze zwineli interes skoro tak traktowali klientow ..... 
Jesli chcesz moge podac Ci namiar na tynkarzy ktorzy u mnie pracowali ( praktycznie zadnych zastrzezen ze strony Kierownika co do ich pracy )

----------


## komentator

Tak….Edyta M nawet o 2 w nocy czuwa i informuje jaki to P.Zmuda jest beeee….

----------


## Edyta M

> Tak….Edyta M nawet o 2 w nocy czuwa i informuje jaki to P.Zmuda jest beeee….


A Pan powinien nadac sobie NICK ...... *SLEDZEWPISYEDYTYM .*

----------


## Martinos1

Witam
Jestem już na końcówce i trochę się wkurzam że dopiero teraz wpadłem na to forum i taki fajny wątek. Pozwolę sobie dodać od siebie paru wykonawców i proszę nie posądzajcie mnie od razu o reklamę ze względu na małą ilość postów. Jako że najlepiej mam w pamięci ostatnich wykonawców, mam na myśli stolarzy zacznę od nich a jak zrobię "rachunek sumienia" podam innych godnych polecenia.
Jako się rzekło stolarzy poznałem (jak zwykle to się dzieje) przez znajomego. Wykonywali u niego meble do salonu i stół do jadalni trochę na wzór mebli z Bo Conceptu a że nie  odpowiadał mu kolor mebli z salonu zlecił wykonanie. Meble wykonane (na moje oko) lepiej niż porządnie a na pewno lepiej niż Bo Concept. Wiem co piszę bo specjalnie pojechałem sprawdzić do sklepu.
Poprosiłem o telefon i umówiłem się. W zasadzie tak jak oczekiwałem. Dwóch miłych Panów, jak się później okazało braci, rzeczowych i kompetentnych. Swoje wizje na temat mebli przedstawiła im moja lepsza połowa.
Panowie zrobili pomiary ustaliliśmy materiały i umówiliśmy się na kontakt w sprawie wyceny. Jako że mieliśmy wizję mebli nowoczesnych w formie zdecydowaliśmy na jeden z egzotycznych gatunków forniru naturalnego, spodziewałem się wiec "słusznej"wyceny. Niestety nie myliłem się chociaż wycena jaką otrzymałem mieściła się w naszym budżecie. Przed wykonaniem Panowie zrobili nam kilka próbek wybarwień forniru i po dogadaniu wszystkich szczegółów zleciłem wykonanie.
po wykonaniu i przywiezieniu mebli z natury skrupulatny chciałem się do czegoś "przyczepić" niestety nie dało się. Panowie dokładnie omówili szczegóły wykonania przed robotą i dokładnie wywiązali się z poczynionych ustaleń. Mam meble dokładnie takie jakie chciałem. 
Z tego co wiem Panowie wykonują wszelakie meble specjalizują się jednak w meblach z fornirów egzotycznych. 
Więc jak tutaj piszecie a w zasadzie piszemy Zdecydowanie biała lista Stolarze meblowi Kontakt do P.Marcina 501-837-988. Jak bardziej ogarnę się na tym forum postaram się wkleić kilka fotek.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basia_KRK

> *Basiu* byc moze  ominelo Ciebie rozczarowanie , ze przed umowionym terminem wycofaja sie podajac wymyslony powod ..... tak jak bylo w moim przypadku . Nie dziwie sie , ze zwineli interes skoro tak traktowali klientow ..... 
> Jesli chcesz moge podac Ci namiar na tynkarzy ktorzy u mnie pracowali ( praktycznie zadnych zastrzezen ze strony Kierownika co do ich pracy )


Witaj *Edyta M* . Prześlij mi proszę namiary na tynkarzy na priv.
Co do p.Żmudy - to my nie mieliśmy umówionego terminu, teraz dopiero zaczynam poszukiwania ekipy i pierwsze co, to do niego dzwoniliśmy  :wink:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Witaj *Edyta M* . Prześlij mi proszę namiary na tynkarzy na priv.
> Co do p.Żmudy - to my nie mieliśmy umówionego terminu, teraz dopiero zaczynam poszukiwania ekipy i pierwsze co, to do niego dzwoniliśmy


Ja również dołącze się do prośby Basi - można prosić namiar na tynkarzy?

----------


## Edyta M

> Witaj *Edyta M* . Prześlij mi proszę namiary na tynkarzy na priv.
> Co do p.Żmudy - to my nie mieliśmy umówionego terminu, teraz dopiero zaczynam poszukiwania ekipy i pierwsze co, to do niego dzwoniliśmy





> Ja również dołącze się do prośby Basi - można prosić namiar na tynkarzy?


Poszlo na priv ......  :yes: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kallula

Basiu napisałaś:

 Żmuda & Kazimierczyk - tynki wewnętrzne 
Zbigniew100, podaję info odnośnie panów Żmuda & Kazimierczyk - tynki wewnętrzne - może warto ująć tą wiadomość na liście.

 Wczoraj dzwoniliśmy. Jeden z Panów wyjechał za granicę (chyba do Niemiec?) i niestety nie robią już tynków...



Może stety.... :smile: 
My ich bardzo zachwalaliśmy,szybko ,czysto i równo wykonane tynki...nawet mój upierdliwy teść był bardzo zadowolony... :smile: 
Wszystko super do czasu kiedy nie wszedł malarz i w suficie zaczeły wypadać małe i większe dziurki.To podobno wina żle zgaszonego wapna...
Dziurek naliczył malarz ponad 300,wszystkie zalepil ale itak dla bezpieczeństwa zaleca wykonanie gładzi ,a tego nie planowalismy i oczywiscie zwieksza to koszty oraz czas pracy a nam się spieszy z przeprowadzka...
Tak wiec my juz Pana Żmudy nie polecamy choc myśle że w przypadku niejednego fachowca byłoby o wiele gorzej...



Mam jeszcze ogromną prosbę o polecenie kogoś NIEDROGIEGO do wykonania barierek kutych na 3 balkony.
Dzis nam gały wyszły na wierzch jak dostalismy wycenę na 25 000...
Proszę poleććie kogoś ,bedę bardzo wdzięczna :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Kallula* niedawno moja znajoma robila ogrodzenie u siebie ... zaplacila naprawde spoko cene za wykonanie ( facet ma hurtownie stali wiec jest dosc konkurencyjny w stosunku do innych wykonawcow ) ... zdobede namiar na goscia i przesle na priv. do Ciebie  :yes:  ..... Przykre to co piszesz o tynkach .... cholera znow dodatkowy koszt  :sad: .

----------


## krzywio

> Możecie mi podać namiary na sprawdzoną firmę która w miarę tanio i dobrze zamontuje rekuperator?


U mnie robi Venmar. Na razie położyli główne kanały ale robota wykonana solidnie.

----------


## korekk

Witam !

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy z okolic Wieliczki/Krakowa do wykonania odwodnienia/drenażu na działce. Jeśli ktoś zna ludzi godnych polecenia to bardzo proszę o kontakt.
pozdrawiam !

----------


## Renata.W

Witam,
ile płaciliscie z kubik więźby dachowej?

----------


## Edyta M

Nie wielu jest Wykonawcow ktorzy wykonuja swoja prace z pasja i przyjemnoscia ... ja mialam to szczescie , ze trafilam na jednego z takich FACHOWCOW  :smile:  .... kolejny raz polecam Pana dekarza Franciszka Wrone . Chociaz moj dach ma sie dobrze i zostal wykonany perfekcyjnie przez ekipe Pana Franka jesienia 2010 roku to kilka tygodni temu zaprosilam Go znow do siebie bo postanowilam przeniesc rure  spustowa  w inne miejsce  niz to w ktorym sie znajdowala oraz poprosilam Go o zalozenie rolet na okna dachowe ( do tych rolet przyjezdzal juz dwukrotnie  z winy firmy ktora przyslala zle zamowienie i rolety okazaly sie za male ) . Chlopaki chociaz sa bardzo zajeci przyjechali w umowionym terminie ... spedzili caly dzien na budowie wykonali prace lepiej niz dobrze  :big grin:  a wszystko to za przyslowiowe  DZIEKUJE .....  :hug: . Panie Franku dziekuje jeszcze raz .... 
*Pan Franciszek Wrona - tel. 513 067 338 - Super Dekarz*

----------


## Zadowolony.inaczej

Witam,
Niestety CZARNA LISTA:
Jabrocki Zbigniew wykonuje wylewki miksokretem w Nowym Sączu i okolicy. 
Źle wyznaczone poziomy, brak spadków przy odpływach a na reklamacje reaguje krzykiem i atakami agresji!!!
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAMŃ

----------


## kakusek

Poszukuje ekipy ktora ma doswiadczenie w robieniu gładzi wapiennych.Niestety ekipa polecana tutaj na forum przez Piotr_M (ekipa p.Adama ) zrobiłam mi tynki ktore koniecznie wymagaja poprawek ( a mialo byc tak pieknie ) Na dodatek zamiast tynku cementowo-wapiennego mam tynk cementowy bo chlopakom "pomylily sie" proporcje .

----------


## Princesa

*Edyta M* ja też bym bardzo prosiła o namiar na tynkarzy  :smile:

----------


## OlaiRadek

Witam mam podobne doświadczenia, własnie jestem przy szóstym podejsciu wymiany parapetu((( najpierwprzywieziono zły kolor, póxniej, źlwe wymierzono, póxniej uszkodzono przy montazu, póóxniej znów był za krótki, ostatnio znów uszkodzony...wiem że to brzmi smiesznie, ale tak włąsnie działa ta firma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## szama

Szukam solidnego fliziarza, który ładnie szlifuje gresy i wie jak się do nich zabrać - pilne

----------


## nikita1

Czy zna ktoś ekipę budowlaną kierowaną przez Łukasza Nowaka, mieszka podobno gdzieś koło Niepołomic. Dał mi jak na razie najniższą cenę za SSO i chciałbym wiedzieć dlaczego...posługuje się mailem: łukasznowakeso

----------


## Blutka

A znacie stolarza, który mi zrobi drewnianą werandę jeszcze w tym roku?  :wink:  

Szukam kogoś, bo chciałabym mieć temat obejścia wokół domu z głowy, ale nikt nie ma terminu, a stolarz, który mi zrobił kiedyś świetny drewniany taras i szopę, w tym roku mnie wkurzył, bo jak go poprosiłam o wycenę czegoś drobniejszego (ale nie znowu małego - plac zabaw), to powiedział, że się zastanowi, a potem przestał odpowiadać na maile i telefony - widać mała robota jest poniżej jego godności, nawet dla klientki, która stale u niego zamawiała za grubą kasę. Toteż werandy mu zrobić nie dam.  :big tongue:  Jak nie chciał się podjąć zlecenia, mógł uprzejmie odmówić, zrozumiałabym. Zbywanie mi działa na nerwy, jak nie wiem.

Ale wracając do tematu - jakby ktoś miał kogoś, kto robi w krajowym drewnie takie rzeczy, jak werandy/tarasy, to poproszę.

----------


## magdusiad

> *Kallula* niedawno moja znajoma robila ogrodzenie u siebie ... zaplacila naprawde spoko cene za wykonanie ( facet ma hurtownie stali wiec jest dosc konkurencyjny w stosunku do innych wykonawcow ) ... zdobede namiar na goscia i przesle na priv. do Ciebie  ..... Przykre to co piszesz o tynkach .... cholera znow dodatkowy koszt .


witam serdecznie
ja rowniez prosilabym o podeslanie mi namiarow na goscia od ogrodzen 
bede ogromnie wdzieczna

----------


## BartekKrk

Na nieszczęście dla mnie i żony w końcu wybrałem opcje robocizny bez materiału ..... już zaczynam mieć tego dość a to dopiero początek. Pytałem już w innym temacie ale chyba źle wybrałem bo zero odpowiedzi. Zapytam tu. 
Interesuje mnie tania betoniarnia.  Muszę też kupić kantówki 10x10 a z tego co szukałem to chcą za nie po ok 7,5 do 8,5 zł za mb. Czy wiecie gdzie mogę je kupić taniej. Zalezy mi zwłaszcza na tych kantówka  bo znajomi mówili, że kupowali po 5 zł  znaczy po 500 zł za kubik (jakieś miesiąc temu) ale ta opcja odpada. Dzwoniłem na podany przez nich numer a tam komunikat (nie ma takiego numeru).

----------


## BartekKrk

> Czy zna ktoś ekipę budowlaną kierowaną przez Łukasza Nowaka, mieszka podobno gdzieś koło Niepołomic. Dał mi jak na razie najniższą cenę za SSO i chciałbym wiedzieć dlaczego...posługuje się mailem: łukasznowakeso


Niestety co tanie to drogie i w budownictwie jak najbardziej to obowiązuje. Dostałem cenę za sso 40000 zł a po rozmowie okazało się, że to cena bazowa, która nie obejmuje wielu "prac dodatkowych" (np. pokrycia dachówką, bo wg Pana to nie jest w sso) oraz wynajmu drobnego sprzętu (Pan wspomniał o ubijarce i wibratorze, że za ich wynajem płaci inwestor....). Była to jakaś brygada "górali".

----------


## Wujor

Jeżeli jesteście zadowoleni ze swoich wykonawców - fliziarzy, chętnie poznam namiary.

----------


## gwrizt

Witam czy ktos miał do czynienia z Panem Grzegorzem z Lubienia chodzi mi czy sie znaja na robocie :smile:

----------


## pan r

Dajcie namiar na konkretną ekipę od ociepleń.

----------


## MMat

Witam,

ja do BIAŁEJ listy dorzucę jeszcze raz Pana Piotra Ślusarczyka, tel. 505 090 553 (http://pslusarczyk.pl/).
Ekipa od ocieplania poddasza, zabudowy k/g. Już wcześniej byli polecani na forum.
Wszystko równo, szybko i za rozsądne pieniądze.

Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## Niureczka

czy macie namiar na kogoś kto potrafi zrobić ogrodzenie z bloczków Joniec, osadzić sztachety i bramke? mieszkam k/ Wieliczki

----------


## jowitajb

Witam wszystkich.
Jako, że udało nam się wykończyć nasz domek i przy okazji siebie  :wink:  Dodam parę wpisów na białą i czarną listę:

*Biała lista*
Schody - Pan Czamara z Limanowej - zrobił nam piękne dębowe schody (obkładki betonowych) z półstopnicami, a barierki z nierdzewki. Wszystko terminowo, dokładnie, zgodnie z naszą wizją i projektem. Dorobił nam ich kolor pod kolor zamówionych gotowych drzwi. Wszystko ładnie się zgrało. (telefon na priv)

 Kuchnia - Pan Stanisław ze Stróży http://www.ideatree.webd.pl/protas/strona-glowna - wykonał nam ładną kuchnię w nowoczesnym stylu, zgodnie z naszym projektem. Zaproponował kilka zmian i usprawnień, które teraz jak ją użytkuję, bardzo doceniam. Jest dokładny, solidny i terminowy. Po montażu kuchni, zamówiliśmy także szafę przesuwną szklaną do wiatrołapu i szafki do łazienek. Wszystko na wymiar i zgodnie z naszymi wymaganiami. 

Powyższe kontakty mieliśmy "wypróbowane" od znajomych, którzy nam ich polecili i pokazali wykonane przez nich schody i kuchnię. Choć są z dalszych rejonów województwa, pracują również na terenie Krakowa i okolic. I co najważniejsze, w porównaniu z firmami z K-wa, które prosiliśmy o wyceny, byli tańsi, bardziej chętni do współpracy i otwarci na uwagi i zmiany. Także polecamy ich serdecznie.


*Czarna lista*
Firma Multiform - oddział w Krakowie - zamówiliśmy u nich 12 szt. drzwi Porta Koncept w okleinie Portadur. Gdy robili wycenę, dali nam najlepszą cenę i rabaty, przy ostatecznym zamówieniu cena ta była nieco wyższa (tłumaczyli się, że sprzedawca, który nam ją robił już nie pracuje). No ale zamówiliśmy w ostateczności u nich te drzwi.
Przyjechał do nas Pan na pomiary ze współpracującej z nimi firmy montażowej (na marginesie: Autoryzowanej przez Portę) - DOORMONT M.Szarlej z Białki. Wykonał pomiary, ustaliliśmy kierunki drzwi, które otwory należy przerobić i poprawić. Spisaliśmy to sobie i wykończeniowcy wszystko dostosowali zgodnie z sugestiami tego Pana.
Niestety przy montażu drzwi okazało się, że Pan od pomiarów miał "słabe" o tym pojęcie - musieliśmy na szybko dwa otwory podkuwać i powiększać, a w czterech innych zatynkowywać i później malować górę, bo to co miała zakrywać ościeżnica, jednak nie zakrywała. Najgorzej było z drzwiami przeciwpożarowymi w kotłowni. Ich zamntowanie okazało się zupełnie inne niż Pan przy pomiarze twierdził. Montażyści chcieli nam te drzwi tak wstawić, żeby otwierały się do środka, bo nie mieli pomysłu jak je właściwie osadzić. Nie zgodziliśmy się na to i powiedzieliśmy im, że jak pomierzyli i powiedzieli, że te drzwi się zmieszczą i takie je zamówili, to mają tak je zamontować żeby otwierały się do garażu i pasowały. Skończyło się na skuwaniu płytek w kotłowni i poszerzaniu otworu od strony garażu. Jakoś w ostateczności udało się je wstawić, ale co się nadenerwowaliśmy to nasze. Chcieliśmy wynegocjować obniżenie kwoty za montaż, bo wykończeniowcy musieli przecież poprawić to wszystko, ale Pan ze sklepu się nie zgodził i zaproponował tylko montaż klamek gratis (nie były u nich kupowane).

To jeszcze nie koniec naszych niemiłych przygód z tymi firmami, gdyż okazało się, że z Porty przyszły 2 komplety zawiasów do drzwi w kolorze złotym, podczas gdy do ościeżnic w srebrnym (wszystkie pozostałe były srebrne). Montażyści mieli je przywieźć i wymienić w ciągu tygodnia, no i przyjechali do nas w zeszłym tygodniu po DWÓCH MIESIĄCACH!! telefonów do sklepu i firmy montującej. Dopiero osobista wizyta w Multiformie i zrobienie awantury poskutkowało.
Także nie polecam nikomu zamawiania drzwi w tym sklepie i korzystanie z usług tej "Autoryzowanej" przez Portę firmy montującej. Szkoda nerwów - była to najgorsza ekipa na naszej budowie.

----------


## jowitajb

Polecacie może jakiej firmy kupić karnisze metalowe - prosty nowoczesny wzór i gdzie w Krakowie najlepiej się za nimi udać, żeby nie przepłacić.
Potrzebuje też kupić jakieś fajne lampy do domu - najlepiej o prostokątnych kształtach. 
Czy sa jakies sklepy z dużym asortymentem, gdzie można sobie pooglądać i kupić w przystępnej cenie, czy pozostają tylko markety budowlane?

Aha - i jeszcze muszę zamówić roletki materiałowe.

----------


## pmgruch

witam,
czy ktoś miał może styczność z firmami PAGEN i VIDOK (okna PCV) z Tarnowa - jak wygląda współpraca, montaż zamawianej stolarki? czy z samej stolarki jestescie zadowoleni?


P.s. czy mozecie jeszcze polecic jakies dobre ekipy do instalacji i wykonczeniowki z Tarnowa, okolic?

----------


## pan r

Witam,czy ktoś miał styczność z firmami Budimax1 , Domeobud , z firmą Sylwestra Moskwy lub firmą Tomasza Studnickiego?Firmy zajmują się ociepleniami wykończeniami.

----------


## b2211

Potrzebny wykonawca do dachu tanio i solidnie.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , potrzebuje ekipe do wykonania SSO okolica Przylasku Rusieckiego . Pozdrawiam

----------


## pmgruch

poszukujemy sprwdzonej firmy/ekip do robót wykończeniowych wewnątrz oraz elewacji w Tarnowie i okolicach - możecie kogoś polecić ?? Chodzi o tynki cem-wap., wylewki, ocieplenie dachu i montaż płyt g-k, ułożenie płytek, paneli, montaż drzwi wewn., malowanie i wszelkie roboty towarzyszące.

----------


## faffa2

> Polecacie może jakiej firmy kupić karnisze metalowe - prosty nowoczesny wzór i gdzie w Krakowie najlepiej się za nimi udać, żeby nie przepłacić.
> Potrzebuje też kupić jakieś fajne lampy do domu - najlepiej o prostokątnych kształtach. 
> Czy sa jakies sklepy z dużym asortymentem, gdzie można sobie pooglądać i kupić w przystępnej cenie, czy pozostają tylko markety budowlane?
> 
> Aha - i jeszcze muszę zamówić roletki materiałowe.


Karnisze najlepiej na Allegro, oszczędzasz od 30 do 60 zł na jednym. Ja Kupowałem w wfirmie z Włocławka czy Inowrocławia. Beż żadnych problemów. Nawet przy pomyłce dosłali mi jeden wspornik na ich koszt.
Co do lamp to jeszcze nie wiem nie kupowałem

----------


## jowitajb

> Karnisze najlepiej na Allegro, oszczędzasz od 30 do 60 zł na jednym. Ja Kupowałem w wfirmie z Włocławka czy Inowrocławia. Beż żadnych problemów. Nawet przy pomyłce dosłali mi jeden wspornik na ich koszt.
> Co do lamp to jeszcze nie wiem nie kupowałem


 Ten sklep: http://allegro.pl/sklep/9593590_indekor-karnisze ?

----------


## corad

Witam 
Jesli ktos byłby chętny na ziemię to jest do oddania około 20 ciężarówek okolice wzgorz krzesławickich.
Kontak na maila.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Karnisze najlepiej na Allegro, oszczędzasz od 30 do 60 zł na jednym. Ja Kupowałem w wfirmie z Włocławka czy Inowrocławia. Beż żadnych problemów. Nawet przy pomyłce dosłali mi jeden wspornik na ich koszt.
> Co do lamp to jeszcze nie wiem nie kupowałem





> Ten sklep: http://allegro.pl/sklep/9593590_indekor-karnisze ?





> Witam, 
> uaktualnione ogłoszenie : mamy do odsprzedania po budowie stemple , które były kupione jako nowe , użyte raz u nas:
> 3m - 3,20m - ok 60 szt - 6zł ( kupione po 11zł)
> 2,3 - 2,70m - ok 40szt - 3zł
> 
> 
> Pozostała nam równieź tarcica szalunkowa - kupiona nowa oraz krokwie ( różna długość ). Tutaj trzeba obejrzeć , cena do uzgodnienia na miejscu.
> Wszystko do odebrania w Węgrzcach/Zielonki.
> 
> Tel 604 223 007





> Witam 
> Jesli ktos byłby chętny na ziemię to jest do oddania około 20 ciężarówek okolice wzgorz krzesławickich.
> Kontak na maila.
> Pozdrawiam


Z malopolskiej bialej i czarnej listy zrobil sie nam *Bazar roznosci* ..... tutaj polecamy lub odradzamy uslugi  wykonawcow prosze Panstwa .... dzial goloszen znajduje sie w innym miejscu . Nie zasmiecajmy tego watku bo zaczyna sie robic nieczytelny . 

*Zbigniew 100* gdzie jestes ...... Ty tutaj porzadku pilnujesz  :big grin: .

----------


## Mozarcik

NAJCZARNIEJSZA Z CZARNYCH LIST

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed Panem Jackiem Obrok z Zabierzowa!!! Wykonuje ponoć schody, parkiety, parapety - generalnie prac stolarskie. Wnioski proszę wyciągnąć samemu, oto historia: umowa zawarta 17 maja na schody gięte. Dodatkowo w lipcu na parapety. Ani jednego ani drugiego się nie doczekaliśmy. Zaliczki wzięte i nie zwrócone. Telefony nie odbierane (tłumaczenie, że sieć w Zabierzowie padła - czyżby na miesiąc? jak dzwonił teść, Pan Obrok oddzwonił i usłyszawszy kto i o co chodzi - odłożył telefon). Termin realizacji parapetów minął 16 sierpnia - po miesiącu ani parapetów ani pieniędzy, tylko żałosne tłumaczenia mailowe, zwodzenie.... Jak wykonawca może mieć opóźnienia to przecież sam się powinien kontaktować z klientem - a nie klient prosić o kontakt (tysiace telefonów - wyobraźcie sobie że nawet po 22 ten pan pracuje, bo tłumaczy się że przez huk maszyn nie słyszy telefonu; sms-y, maile.....) Uważajcie wszyscy na tego Pana - zaliczkami z umów wydaje się ratuje swoją płynność finansową!!!
W razie konieczności służymy i korespondencją mailową i umowami. Może chociaż w sądzie się przydadzą...

----------


## REMI47

W przypadku potrzeby projektu instalacji elektrycznych dam namiary na solidnego na priv.

----------


## kozien

Wiele osób zaczynając budowę korzysta z białej i czarnej listy, ja korzystając ogłaszam wszem i wobec że jest do sprzedania pakamera chyba 2.5x6.0 w dobrym stanie, okratowane okno + gratis oddam kibelek  :smile:  porządny, a to wszystko do zabrania z gm. Michałowice. Kupujący załatwia transport. tel.502747448. Cena atrakcyjna wszystko do dogadania.

----------


## Edyta M

*Kozien " wklej " sie tutaj ......* 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...cussionid=3038

----------


## kozien

> *Kozien " wklej " sie tutaj ......* 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...cussionid=3038


dzięki

----------


## BartekKrk

Zastanawiam się jak tu zrezygnować (i czy w ogóle) z usług firmy budowlanej a w zasadzie z brygady. Zrobili fundamenty ale kierownik twierdzi że źle jest zrobiona izolacja. Niby coś tam poprawiają (a raczej mówią, że będą) ale jak juz mają takie problemy..
Co wy na to ? Czy takie wpadki mogą się  zdarzyć, czy to za gruba sprawa?
 Kierownik mówi żebym dał im szanse bo kogo teraz znajdę by skończyć do zimy. Może faktycznie. Żona chodzi wściekła i ma ochotę ich wywalić ale też marzy by dom stał do zimy. No i  mamy podpisaną umowę. Sam nie wiem…… A jak trafię na takich samych.

----------


## accord

*Zbigniew Banaś 782190740 izolacje,drenaze,ogrodzenia,bruk*.. *jedynie CZARNA lista*"zapracowal sobie solidnie" -zero terminowosci, telefonow nie odbiera, brak konta bankowego i adresu, robota w stylu "poznego Gierka" Z DALEKA OD NICH!!

----------


## krzywio

> Zastanawiam się jak tu zrezygnować (i czy w ogóle) z usług firmy budowlanej a w zasadzie z brygady. Zrobili fundamenty ale kierownik twierdzi że źle jest zrobiona izolacja. Niby coś tam poprawiają (a raczej mówią, że będą) ale jak juz mają takie problemy..
> Co wy na to ? Czy takie wpadki mogą się  zdarzyć, czy to za gruba sprawa?
>  Kierownik mówi żebym dał im szanse bo kogo teraz znajdę by skończyć do zimy. Może faktycznie. Żona chodzi wściekła i ma ochotę ich wywalić ale też marzy by dom stał do zimy. No i  mamy podpisaną umowę. Sam nie wiem…… A jak trafię na takich samych.


Wyznacz nieprzekraczalny termin na dokonanie poprawek, po nim zrób kolejny odbiór z kierownikiem jeśli będzie dobrze to ich zostaw jeśli źle wywal, lepiej mieć dom później niż dom spieprzony.

----------


## BartekKrk

> Wyznacz nieprzekraczalny termin na dokonanie poprawek, po nim zrób kolejny odbiór z kierownikiem jeśli będzie dobrze to ich zostaw jeśli źle wywal, lepiej mieć dom później niż dom spieprzony.


krzywio mówisz z doświadczenia czy ze zrdowego rozsądku? Mnie też tak rozum podpowiada ale jestem ciekaw czy w praktyce się sprawdza/ druga szansa dla wyknawców.

Mam ten problem że nie mam czasu ich kontrolować- wpadam raz na tydzień  ..... kiedyś też muszę zarobić na ten dom   :wink: 

Jeszcze danych firmy nie podaję, bo na tą chwilę nie wiedziałbym do jakiej listy ich zaliczyć.....

----------


## krzywio

> krzywio mówisz z doświadczenia czy ze zrdowego rozsądku? Mnie też tak rozum podpowiada ale jestem ciekaw czy w praktyce się sprawdza/ druga szansa dla wyknawców.
> 
> Mam ten problem że nie mam czasu ich kontrolować- wpadam raz na tydzień  ..... kiedyś też muszę zarobić na ten dom  
> 
> Jeszcze danych firmy nie podaję, bo na tą chwilę nie wiedziałbym do jakiej listy ich zaliczyć.....


Z doświadczenia. Generalnie wtopa każdemu może się zdarzyć, nawet najlepszym. Jak firma jest solidna to poprawią (u mnie tak było, poprawiali i w końcu byłem zadowolony) i będzie dobrze jak partacze to nigdy nie zrobią dobrze. Nie wiem jaka jest konkretna sytuacja czy to są jakieś karygodne błędy czy nie. Aha i co ważne i najważniejsze wstrzymać płatność.

----------


## pmgruch

BartekKrk a co dokładnie Ci spartolili przy tych fundamentach/izolacjach??

----------


## BartekKrk

> BartekKrk a co dokładnie Ci spartolili przy tych fundamentach/izolacjach??



Nie wywineli foli na ławę, jest do poziomu ław i teraz będzie podciekać tam woda. Czyli wg kierownika powinni teraz odkopać i naciągnąć folię.

----------


## kozien

> Nie wywineli foli na ławę, jest do poziomu ław i teraz będzie podciekać tam woda. Czyli wg kierownika powinni teraz odkopać i naciągnąć folię.


Ważniejsze są ściany fundamentowe niż ławy i tak rozumiem że lepikiem wysmarowane masz aż do samej góry te ściany, a mówiąc o foli rozumiem że mowa o kubełkowej i nie każdy daje ją na ściany. Najważniejsza jest dobra izolacja pionowa w postaci dysperbitu czy innego świństwa a kubełkowa nigdy nie zaszkodzi a nawet pomoże  :smile:

----------


## BartekKrk

> Ważniejsze są ściany fundamentowe niż ławy i tak rozumiem że lepikiem wysmarowane masz aż do samej góry te ściany, a mówiąc o foli rozumiem że mowa o kubełkowej i nie każdy daje ją na ściany. Najważniejsza jest dobra izolacja pionowa w postaci dysperbitu czy innego świństwa a kubełkowa nigdy nie zaszkodzi a nawet pomoże


Czyli na dobrą sprawę poprawiać nie muszą? Kierownik kazał im poprawić - moze mi się trafił "nadopiekuńczy".  W takim razie ekipa zostaje. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## qqlio

> Czyli na dobrą sprawę poprawiać nie muszą? Kierownik kazał im poprawić - moze mi się trafił "nadopiekuńczy".  W takim razie ekipa zostaje. Dzięki za pomoc.


1. dyskusje takie prowadz prosze w innych watkach
Skoro juz sie temat sie pojawil to 
2. najprawdopodbniej kierownikowi i Tobie chodzi o to, ze nie wykonano poprawnie izolacji poziomej miedzy lawami i scianami fundamentowymi. To jest bardzo wazny element i dosc podstawowy - wg mnie to dyskwalifikuje ekipe, bo czekaja Cie znacznie trudniejsze etapy
3. zeby nawiazac to tego watku - podaj namiary ekipy i wg mnie bedzie na czarno
Pzdr

----------


## Edyta M

> Czyli na dobrą sprawę poprawiać nie muszą? Kierownik kazał im poprawić - moze mi się trafił "nadopiekuńczy". W takim razie ekipa zostaje. Dzięki za pomoc.


*Tez nie popieram dyskusji w tym watku , ale zeby juz zamknac temat .... przytocze wypowiedz ....* 

" Pozioma izolacja ław fundamentowych ma dwie funkcje. Pierwsza – podstawowa – to oczywiście *ochrona przed zawilgacaniem ścian fundamentowych* wodą podciąganą kapilarnie z gruntu. Pod budynkiem, od wewnętrznej strony ścian fundamentowych, woda raczej nie występuje, chyba że dom jest posadowiony poniżej zwierciadła wody gruntowej, ale wtedy zawsze ma ciężką izolację przeciwwodną. Ewentualne ryzyko jest związane tylko z podciąganiem wody z głębszych warstw gruntu. Słabo zagęszczona ziemia, którą zasypuje się fundamenty, dobrze przepuszcza wodę, pozwalając jej częściowo migrować w dół i ograniczając napór na ściany. Natomiast pod ławą fundamentową zawsze znajduje się ubity, rodzimy grunt, który może podciągać wodę nawet z głębokości 1,5 m, dlatego tak ważne jest ułożenie na ławie* izolacji przeciwwilgociowej*.
Drugą funkcją poziomej izolacji jest zapewnienie poślizgu między ławą a ścianą fundamentową. Nie mogą one być sztywno połączone, bo w wyniku nierównomiernych odkształceń pod wpływem osiadania budynku styk ławy i ściany pękałby, a to mogłoby prowadzić do uszkodzenia pionowej izolacji i penetracji wody w głąb ścian fundamentowych. Warstwa poślizgowa umożliwia niezależną pracę konstrukcji, zapobiegając przykrym konsekwencjom. Z tego samego powodu pas papy umieszcza się pod każdą murowaną ścianą." 

*I nawiazujac do tematu watku umiesc swoja ekipe na CZARNEJ LISCIE .....*
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aga23kraków

proszę o kontakt - chcemy kupić 501-342-354

----------


## aga23kraków

Pompa ciepła Natea MT 11.10 - czy ktoś zna firmę DUMARCH-WENT I ICH POMPY CIEPŁA? CENA JEST BARDZO ATRAKCYJNA...




https://poczta.az.pl/?_task=mail&_ac...NBOX&_part=1.2

----------


## redpradnik

Długo szukałem wykonawcy bramy wjazdowej , finalnie zdecydowałem się zlecić w/w Panu Kubie który jest wlascicielem firmy Bramstal.
Konkurencyjny cenowo w stosunku do rynku , jakosc wykonania swietna , b. dobrze potrafi doradzic z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić jak ktoś potrzebuje wykonać bramę wjazdową , przęsła czy barierki ( u mnie wykonywał bramę wg wzoru z katalogu pewnej firmy ) .

Wstawiam fote wykonanych prac

Namiary:
http://bramy-ogrodzenia.net.pl/

Email: [email protected] 

kom. 0 663 763 041
kom. 0 669 88 88 99

----------


## Renata.W

Witam, ile kosztują teraz tynki cementowo - wapienne z materiałem/m2?

----------


## Raźny

Witam.

Chciałbym każdemu, kto potrzebuje audytu energetycznego lub obliczeń w OZC oraz każdemu kto chciałby się dowiedzieć czegoś więcej o swoim domu, polecić kontakt z Panem Andrzejem Sołtysem. Forumowym asoltem. Dlaczego?

Dzięki temu, że zdecydowałem się zlecić wykonanie obliczeń w OZC właśnie jemu, dowiedziałem się:
1) Jakie jest Faktyczne projektowe *obciążenie cieplne* domu.
Czyli konkretna odpowiedź jakiej mocy potrzebuję kocioł do CO. Bardzo częste pytanie na forum. Bez obliczeń będzie albo przewymiarowany albo za mały.
2) Jaka jest faktycznie powierzchnia *ogrzewana* budynku w m2
3) Jaka jest kubatura *ogrzewana* budynku w m3
4) Jakie jest *zapotrzebowanie do ogrzewania* podane kWh/ Rok. Czyli już wiem ile kWh zużyje na ogrzewanie rocznie.
Ta informacja pozwoliła mi już teraz zorientować się, ile w złotówkach, będzie mnie kosztowało ogrzewanie rocznie domu! A co za tym już na etapie projektu mogę świadomie, zdecydować jakim paliwem będę ogrzewać dom. Czyli czy i gdzie stawiać kominy? O jakiej mocy kocioł muszę kupić do CO i CWU? Jaka instalacja? Podłogówka czy grzejniki? Montować Solary? To wszystko mam już jak na dłoni. Konkrety.
Dzięki obliczeniom mogłem porównać każde rozwiązanie i wybrać najlepsze dla mnie pod kątem ekonomicznym oraz wygody obsługi.
5) Poznałem wskaźnik zapotrzebowania do ogrzewania w kWh/(m2 rok). Czyli odpowiedź na popularne pytanie. Ilu litrowy jest mój dom. Jak bardzo energooszczędny? Już pasywny czy jeszcze nie?
6) Można już na etapie projektu przeprowadzić optymalizację. Czyli ile zyskam kWh np. zwiększając grubość styropianu na elewacji o 5cm, ile dać termoizolacji w dach, podłogę, o jakim współczynniku kupić okna i drzwi. Ile kWh da mi zamontowanie WM z rekuperacją? Można każdy szczegół dopasować do własnego domu! Rewelacja! I polecam każdemu.
7) Policzone realne obciążenie cieplne poszczególnych pokoi, bardzo ważna informacja przydatna do projektowania i układania podłogówki.

Sprawdziłem, że na forum Pan Andrzej doradza, jak powinny wyglądać obliczenia aby były poprawne, rzetelne i dokładne innym osobom w temacie. Dlatego już wiedziałem, że ma odpowiednią wiedzę i doświadczenie aby również moje wyniki były policzone w sposób rzetelny, dokładny i poprawny.

Jeśli nie chcesz dłużej zastanawiać się ile będzie Cię kosztowało utrzymanie domu już wiesz z kim się powinieneś skontaktować.

Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt:
"Solterm" Andrzej Sołtys
audytor energetyczny
tel. 506 060 832
email: [email protected]
nick z FM : asolt


Jestem bardzo zadowolony z rzetelności, fachowości i terminowości Asolta. Żadnego z moich pytań nie pozostawił bez odpowiedzi. Wystarczyła jedna rozmowa telefoniczna i dalsza korespondencja mogła się już odbywać drogą mailową. Pomimo dzielącej nas odległości przekraczającej 500 km. Wszystko załatwione zostało wirtualnie. Czyli też wygodnie.

Koszt wykonania obliczeń, możliwych wariantów, optymalizacji jest Bardzo Atrakcyjny! A wiedza, którą dostajemy w zamian. Rzekłbym nawet, że oszczędza mnóstwo zdrowia. Naprawdę warto się skontaktować z Asoltem.

Tak jeszcze dodam dla niezdecydowanych.

Kupując samochód. Każdy z nas patrzy jak dużo i czego spala. Logiczne prawda? Czyli z grubsza szacujemy wydatki na eksploatację. To taka oczywista oczywistość parafrazując.

Budując lub kupując dom. Kto z Was patrzy jak dużo i czego spala? Kto z grubsza szacuje wydatki na eksploatację? A przecież jest to największy wydatek podczas eksploatacji domu!

Otóż mało kto to robi... Nielogiczne prawda? Dlaczego? Bo nie wie, że może poznać, te ukryte koszty, zanim zamieszka. Od dziś możesz wiedzieć to i Ty!

Pozdrawiam
Raźny

----------


## Renata.W

Czy uważcie że podane ceny za tynki i wylewki sa do zaakceptowania? Po przejrzeniu forum chyba troche drogo. Co myslicie?

tynki cementowo wapienne - 27 zł z materiałem
wylewki - 45 zł z mat parter
39 zł z mat góra 
w miejscu ogrzewania podłogowego +2,5zł

----------


## katka

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą budowlano-remontową „Lumen” ? Jeśli tak to czekam na jakieś opinie. Z góry bardzo dziękuje.

----------


## aga23kraków

> Mogę polecić mojego tynkarza, wykonał mi tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne - robota pierwsza klasa. Tynki zrobili równiuteńko, a wychodząc wszystko po sobie dokładnie posprzątali. Piotr Śliwa - 0783094608.


Polecam Śliwę - bez problemu, terminowo, czysto - wszystkie ekipy podziwiają solidność wykonania  :Smile:

----------


## Synthia

Szukam solidnego wykonawcy blatu z kompozytu do kuchni, może ktoś kogoś takiego polecić?

----------


## Wujor

Ma ktoś do polecenia jakiegoś dobrego fliziarza?  Ważna dokładność , czas mniej istotny.

----------


## sonya-

Witam,
poszukuję wykonawcy ogrodzenia z paneli i podmurówki. Czy zna ktoś może firmę godną polecenia. Budowa w okolicach północnego Krakowa. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary.

-- 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## worktravel

Do białej listy wykonawców mogę dopisać:
 Kaz-Tynk - tel.  664 087 261http://www.uslugitynkarsko-budowlane-rudniki.pl/ - robiłem elewacje - tanio i solidnie, podejrzewam, ze flizy też robią. 
Roletex Dobczyce http://www.roletex.pl/ - wykonali mi bramę garażową na zamówienie, jestem zadowolony, jedynie mieli niewielką obsuwkę w terminie.

----------


## redpradnik

Szukam kogoś do kostki , oraz do regipsów ( ale tylko kwestia poprawy po poprzedniej ekipie )

----------


## thomyk

sorki koledzy pomylilem sie i wkleilem nie to co  trzeba

----------


## Edyta M

*Thomyk* ..... ale sie zareklamowales chlopie , szkoda ze koledzy z FM ktorym wykonywales instalacje nie umiescili Ciebie w tym wlasnie miejscu  :smile:  byloby to bardziej wiarygodne .... byc moze zglosze sie do Ciebie bo " moj elektryk " bardzo zapracowany jest i ciagle przedluza terminy zakonczenia prac .... 
Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia w poszukiwaniu nowych klientow  :big grin: .

----------


## HeyBobik

Jacek Aqua

Prawdopodobnie jest dobry.
Zrobił u mnie pierwszą część instalacji, ale potem się juz go nie doprosiłem. Otrzymywałem tylko automatyczne odpowiedzi z jego telefonu, typu: "już jadę", "oddzwonię za 5 min", "oddzwonię za godzinę". Terminy - tragedia. Niegodny zaufania w sensie terminów. Ale może inni mieli więcej szczęścia. Przetrzymał mnie pół roku, potem znalazłem innego wodziarza.

----------


## Edyta M

> Jacek Aqua
> 
> Prawdopodobnie jest dobry.
> Zrobił u mnie pierwszą część instalacji, ale potem się juz go nie doprosiłem. Otrzymywałem tylko automatyczne odpowiedzi z jego telefonu, typu: "już jadę", "oddzwonię za 5 min", "oddzwonię za godzinę". Terminy - tragedia. Niegodny zaufania w sensie terminów. Ale może inni mieli więcej szczęścia. Przetrzymał mnie pół roku, potem znalazłem innego wodziarza.


*HejBobik* gdybys uwazniej czytal wiedzialbys dlaczego Pan Jacek " nie dojechal na czas " .....  :sad:

----------


## Blutka

Kurczę, mam problem z instalacją z firmy Aqua, no i chciałam przegląd pieca plus jedną doróbkę, ale niestety - po śmierci pana Jacka już nie da się ich ściągnąć od tak, jak kiedyś, na moment chociażby, jak coś się dzieje. Pan Jacek przyjeżdżał zwykle na tyle szybko, na ile się dało, a z panem Adamem umawiam się od miesięcy, sezon grzewczy się zaczął, w łazience mi nie grzeje i nie ma mi kto tego obejrzeć. Bu.

----------


## balbina1234

UWAGA!

Ostrzegam przed firmą *KOS-BUD (Zakład Budowlany Stanisław Kos i Piotr Kos)*  Bogoria koło Staszowa. To zwykli oszuści i partacze! 
Proponuję przekazać tą informację gdzie się da, bo Panowie szukają naiwnych w całym kraju! 
Wykonali u nas prace murarskie na parterze wraz z wylaniem stropu nad parterem. 

- nie potrafią czytać projektu: konstrukcja podciagu głównego jest źle umocowana (obok słupa nośnego, specjalnie postawionego aby wspierał podciag). Naprawienie błedu wymagało wielu kombinacji i dodatkowych kosztów.  
- schody wewnętrzne lane wykonane tak źle, że wymagały rozbiórki (każdy stopień miał inną wysokość, zamiast 17 wykonano 16 stopni w tym ostatni o wysokości 41 cm).
- część konstrukcji nośnej jest przesunięta o kilkadziesiat cm co powoduje, że korytarze i pomieszczenia w części domu są usytuowane inaczej niż w projekcie (m.in. korytarz ma 80cm zamiast 110cm a słup konstrukcyjny stoi na środku korytarza zamiast chować się w ścianie)
- zamurowali wejscie do jednego z pomieszczeń bo "nie pasowało im w tym miejscu". Dzieki naszej interwencji udało się rozebrac ścianę.
- po wskazaniu błędów do naprawy ekipa uciekła z miejsca budowy z komentarzem, że "nie będą nic naprawiać bo im sie to nie kalkuluje". 
- nie rozliczyli się z kosztów ani materiałów budowlanych. Obecnie skierowany jest przeciwko nim pozew sądowy.

Jako, że jest to mój pierwszy post może brzmieć niewiarygodnie. Zapraszam do kontaktów na priv wszystkich, którzy zechcą zweryfikowac te informacje. Posiadam pełną dokumentację i opinie konstuktora.

----------


## gegus37

Witam !
Potrzebóje kogoś do ułożenia ok 30 metrów kamienia na elewacji (gnejs ryska bez fugi na kleju) - może kogoś polecicie no i jeśli można jaka jest cena za układanie ?

----------


## kozien

> Ma ktoś do polecenia jakiegoś dobrego fliziarza?  Ważna dokładność , czas mniej istotny.


Ja teraz flizuję łazienkę, wc, kuchnię, gospodarczy i garaż jak na razie jestem zadowolony. Jeśli skończą mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Chłopaki robią z głową i nie drogo lecz terminy mają już do końca roku zajęte.

----------


## Wujor

> Ja teraz flizuję łazienkę, wc, kuchnię, gospodarczy i garaż jak na razie jestem zadowolony. Jeśli skończą mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Chłopaki robią z głową i nie drogo lecz terminy mają już do końca roku zajęte.


Super, zatem pochwal sie w stosownym czasie.  Może ich łyknę  :smile:

----------


## kakusek

Kozien nie drogo czyli ile jesli mozna wiedziec? Czy masz z nimi umowe na calosc czy za poszczegolne elementy typu flizowanie ,zabudowa g-k,szlifowanie plytek itd Czy płytki łaczone są pod kątem 45 st? Tez jestem zaintereoswana zdjeciami jeśli jest taka możliwość  :smile:

----------


## ulkap

Witajcie, szukam godnego polecenia salonu z firanami i zasłonami z Krakowa i okolic, ale w normalnych cenach. Ostatnio byłam w Eurofiranach - ogromny wybór materiałów, profesjonalne doradztwo ale ceny powalają... I tak od roku u mnie w oknach nie wisi nic - na szczęście mam rolety zewnętrzne więc można się schować przed sąsiadami.

Będę bardzo wdzięczna za namiary! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Fabryka Wnętrz - Agnieszka Chemielewska (Bochnia)
Parkers - Mateusz Wnęk (Bochnia).
Obie firmy zajmują się wykonywaniem mebli na wymiar, tzn. P. Chmielewska robi za "naganiacza", a P. Wnęk za wykonawcę (dowiedziałem się o tym po fakcie).
W moim przypadku: 6 miesięcy opóźnienia, przywiezione meble o drastycznie obniżonym standardzie wykonania, niezgodnie z umową, poobijane, porysowane, generalnie koszmar.
P. Chmielewska nie odbierała przez kilka tygodni telefonów, odbijała wezwania wysyłane listem poleconym z informacją, że adresat wyprowadził się.
Radzę uważać.

----------


## Synthia

Szukam opini o firmie adartt     Czernichów okolice Krakowa

----------


## michur

Schody drewniane - z czystym sumieniem polecam firmę Schody Roko z Andrychowa http://www.schodyroko.pl/. 

Również z przyjemnością polecam firmę od mebli kuchennych na wymiar - "Zakład Produkcyjno Usługowy Ignacy" Ignacy Wójcik - okolice Kocmyrzowa-Luborzycy, tel: 606-434-076


Precyzyjnie, solidnie, czysto - idealnie  :Smile:  (zupełnie inaczej niż spece od podłogi ale o tym później, po reklamacji) Fotki z realizacji do obejrzenia u mnie w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## aga23kraków

> Mogę polecić mojego tynkarza, wykonał mi tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne - robota pierwsza klasa. Tynki zrobili równiuteńko, a wychodząc wszystko po sobie dokładnie posprzątali. Piotr Śliwa - 0783094608.


polecam gorąco !

----------


## Edyta M

*Malgorf* ..... obietnica wykonania kuchni w 2 dni ..... mial gosc fantazje

----------


## kawiarz

gdzie najlepiej kupić deski szalunkowe i stemple. Zaczynam budowę w modlniczce.

----------


## Inżynier

> Normalnie zagotowałem!!!!!!! Czy byłaby Pani Gosia81 uprzejma podać gdzie mogę obejrzeć "dzieło" Pana Siuty? Gdybym przed spisaniem umowy z Cz.Siutą zajrzał na forum, to nie straciłbym pieniędzy i nerwów. Ten gagatek uprawia ponad 20 lat taki sposób "zarabiania" na życie. Też dałem się nabrać, obiecuję innym poszkodowanym, że ten gagatek pójdzie siedzieć. Jestem z natury spokojnym człowiekiem, ale Cz.Siuta z Iwanowic tak mnie wkurzył że doprowadzę tego oszusta gdzie jego miejsce.


Chyba Pani Gosia81 to córeczka Cz.Siuty z Iwanowic bo do tej pory nie odezwała się gdzie można obejrzeć "dzieła" tego oszusta?
Niebawem będzie smutny FINAŁ tego cwaniaczka.
O czym poinformuję na tym forum.

----------


## Mozarcik

> Mam pytanie, jak się dobrać do skóry takiemu oszustowi ? Ja też zamierzam zgotować smutny finał "moim fachowcom" kuchennym. OSZUSTÓW TĘPIĆ, ŚCIGAĆ I WSADZAĆ ZA KRATY. Nie może tak dalej trwać w tym kraju wolna amerykanka.
> Proszę o sugestie pomocowe. Będę wdzięczna.


Ponieważ dokładnie niedawno przechodziliśmy przez podobny proces myślowy, pokrótce podzielę się naszymi wnioskami. Stwierdziliśmy 4 możliwości:
1) pierwsza działa tylko w przypadku, kiedy to zleceniobiorca prowadzi działalność gospodarczą i została podpisana umowa. Wówczas można skierować sprawę do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta w Krakowie (wystarczy droga mailowa z dokładnym opisem zdarzeń, skanami umów czy innych dowodów). Taki Rzecznik naprawdę działa i to skutecznie. Przekonaliśmy się o tym prawie 2 lata temu, kiedy dzięki jego interwencji odzyskaliśmy kasę od naciągacza (działającego na zasadzie "pośrednictwa usług finansowych") - zatem szczerze i gorąco polecamy tę formę. Tym razem niestety nasz Pan od schodów się wykreślił z ewidencji działalności gospodarczej w 2007 roku, więc po opisie sprawy Rzecznik skierował nas na Policję
2) i to jest właśnie alternatywa nr 2 - Policja. Zgłosiliśmy się do naszego komisariatu (tak jak poprzednio, drogą mailową, choć pewnie szybciej byłoby po prostu się zjawić osobiście; reakcja Policji trwała ok. 2 tygodnie), który nas wezwał, spisał zeznania i skierował sprawę do Policji właściwej ze względu na siedzibę naszego Pana stolarza (dzisiaj akurat mieliśmy od nich telefon, więc sprawa jest rozpatrywana). Co jest ważne przy wyborze tej formy: otóż Policja ściga na podstawie kodeksu karnego - i tutaj powołaliśmy się na jakiś artykuł (nie pamiętam teraz dokładnie, ale zdaje się coś w okolicy 273 tego kodeksu), który stanowi, że zleceniobiorca chciał nas oszukać od samego początku, że nie miał czystych intencji i że jego intencją było naciągnięcie nas. Co też ważne, jeśli Policja się tym zajmie, to można co najwyżej odzyskać pieniądze - bez żadnych odsetek karnych czy innych. Natomiast życie jest takie, że łatwo (nie napiszę tu jak, bo nie chcę dawać "gotowców" ewnetualnym osobom "zainteresowanym") jest się z tego wykręcić i wówczas pozostaje alternatywa nr 3) tj:
3) ściganie oszusta z kodeksu cywilnego. Tj. idzie się do sądu, na dzienniku podawczym zakłada sprawę z powództwa cywilnego przeciwko oskarżonemu, przedstawia dowody i co najważniejsze, zdaje się coś się wstępnie płaci za to (po ewentualnym wygraniu jest chyba możliwość odzyskania tych kosztów, ale dokładnie nie wiemy, bo jeszcze w ten sposób nie próbowaliśmy odzyskać pieniędzy). I tutaj można odzyskać zarówno kasę jak i wnosić o odsetki ustawowe i zwrot za inne utracone korzyści (zgodnie z Kodeksem Cywilnym). Co ważne, też biorą pod uwagę umowy ustne, no ale wiadomo - to trudniej się udowadnia i tym samym trudniej dochodzi swoich praw
4) jak już żywcem nic się nie uda, bądź jak zależy Wam na szybkim odzyskaniu pieniędzy, to można sprzedać dług firmie windykacyjnej. Tu tylko 2 uwagi: trzeba mieć umowę na piśmie i odzyskacie część długu (na ogół jakieś 70%) - reszta zostaje w firmie windykacyjnej (słyszałam coś np. o Egzekutorze - ale tylko z plakatów). Jest to legalna forma i działa (siostra sprawdziła u siebie we Wrocławiu).

To tyle z naszych doświadczeń. Jak ktoś ma jakieś inne cenne uwagi - chętnie też się czegoś nauczymy.

----------


## Mozarcik

> Dzięki wielkie za cenne sugestie, ale są niestety ALE.
> ...Ale teraz nie odpuszczę, pójdzie facet z torbami.
> Może i naiwna w tym kraju absurdów


No to powodzenia! Trzeba walczyć z oszustami i "fachowcami". Przyłączam się także.
Daj znać, co to za firma montowała Ci te drzwi Gerdy - co by inni u nich nie zamawiali.

----------


## redpradnik

Szukam kogos do zrobienia podbudowy i obsadzenia obrzezy tak by na wiosne zostalo ulozenie kostki

Znalazlem wykonawce ktory chce 25 zl za m2 ( zrobienie podbudowy plus polozenie kostki) jednak dodatkowo liczy sobie 14 zl za m2 obrzeża 
Zawsze sadzilem ze to wchodzi w sklad m2 kostki

Czy mozecie napisac jak to było u Was?

----------


## redpradnik

> Ma ktoś do polecenia jakiegoś dobrego fliziarza?  Ważna dokładność , czas mniej istotny.


 Polecałem juz Pana Wojtka ktory u mnie robił ( z tego co wiem 2 osoby z forum juz skorzystały

793-991-143

----------


## Mozarcik

Zakończyliśmy "zabawę" z kominkiem. A zatem polecamy:

1. firmę Cebud z Krakowa, ul. Balicka. Zamówiliśmy u nich kominek Hajduk Volcano 2LH (tańsza wersja Sparthermu). Jak się będzie sprawował, to zobaczymy - ale generalnie firma OK, dostawa na czas, zgodnie z zamówieniem. Chyba nie do końca Panowie sobie poradzili z montażem szybru - na to zwrócił nam uwagę Pan od obudowy. Działałoby, ale powiedzmy było to fantazyjne rozwiązanie

2. na prawdę gorąco polecam Pana od obudowy: Firma *KOMINKI CIEPŁY DOM*, Pan Mosurek. Wycenił projekt, przyjechał, zamontował, zgodnie z życzeniem, zgodnie z zamówieniem, wyrysował rysunki kamienia, który zamówiliśmy w Kamico. Wszystko tak jak należy. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała. Pan robi w zawodzie już sporo i jak na masz gust, ma wyobraźnię i potrafi doradzić

3. kamień zakupiliśmy w Kamico. W sumie mają największy wybór. Ceny może nie zachęcają, ale wszystko przebiegło sprawnie. Terminy teraz też mają nieco długawe (prawie 2 tygodnie).

----------


## Mozarcik

Internetowi (i nie tylko) dostawcy baterii, AGD, białego montażu, fliz itp.

Teraz krótkie podsumowanie w/w:

1. *HITDOM* - zamawialiśmy u nich zlewozmywak Deante. Polecam firmę: dostawa w określonym przy zamówieniu terminie, mają spory wybór, ceny konkurencyjne (ten sam zlewozmywak w Leroy Merlin był 200 zł droższy)

2. *Glazura Królewska* - w znacznej części wszystko było OK. NIby niepozorny sklep, ceny nie najtańsze, ale tylko na "dzień dobry", bo potem przyznają taki rabacik, że ceny okazują się najlepsze (schodziliśmy kilka przynajmniej punktów: BOZ2, Bomar, Max Fliz, Wójcik, Domino, inne...). I wybór też OK. Mieli małą wtopę, bo jedne flizy do kuchni się odwlekały (niby najpierw sprowadzali, potem niby producent zaprzestał już ich robić, potem niby znowu robił, ale inny gatunek...). Tak sie ciągło prawie 2 miesiące, więc jak już finalnie je przywieźli, to podziękowaliśmy (bo 10 raz sobie nie będziemy po nie jechać). Na początku, z dużym zamówieniem, przywozili oczywiście gratis. Tak więc generalnie było OK, z jednym incydentem, który zepsuł smak...

3. Może zabrzmi prozaicznie, ale polecimy *OBI*. Wybór może nie oszałamiający, ale na flizy na piwnicę wystarczy. Poza tym kleje, grunty, farby itd. Powyżej 1000 zł dowożą gratis (przynajmniej do nas, w strefie do 10 km). I nie byle co, choć może taki mały plus, że zbiera się te punkty i wymienia na bony (za każde 2000 - bon 100 zł gratis). U nas się już uzbierało tych bonów kilka, bo dom spory... Jesteśmy z nich bardzo zadowoleni.

4. *Domino*- hurtownia na Mogilskiej (mają drugi salon na 29 Listopada). Wybór spory, ale firmie przydałaby się mocno dobra logistyka, organizacja pracy i porządek. Docelowo ich nie polecamy - powiedzmy "szara lista". Dzwonią, że za 20 min będą - w środku dnia. I dojedź tu człowieku z końca miasta. A mieli dzwonić na godzinę przed wyjazdem. Dowieźli nam nie ten prysznic co trzeba - dostaliśmy jakiś na specjalne zamówienie z pomarańczową nalepką... Skoro specjalnie oznaczony, to nie wiem, jak się moża pomylić. Nie chce mi się myśleć, co ten co go specjalnie zamówił, musiał zjeść nerwów... Potem nie dali do drugiego prysznica wszystkich elementów do montażu brodzika. Dalej, nie dali wszystkich elementów do montażu meblościanki w łazience. Dalej, jedne flizy opóźniły się o 2 tygodnie (wytłumaczcie to fliziarzowi, który czeka na nie, bo łazienka ma mieć 3 rodzaje fliz). Itd. Generalnie - chaos i brak organizacji. Lepiej tam wszystko sprawdzajcie 10-krotnie.

5. *JUKA* - i choć do tej pory byliśmy z nich zadowoleni, to tym razem wpisujemy na szarą listę. Z 9 zamówionych sprzętów, 2 były inne niż zamawiane. Szczerze - nasz błąd, ale nie przyszło nam do głowy sprawdzać wszystkiego w momencie rozpakowywania z transportu. A różnice były w 1 literce na numerze serii - i to już znaczyło albo kolor, albo inne funkcje urządzenia. A potem, wymienić wymienili, ale musieliśmy sami za tym chodzić i tłumaczyć się. Na dodatek, panowie od transportu niewinnie zapytali, czy noszenie było płacone - co mnie zirytowało do czerwoności, bo oczywiście w sklepie mówili, że transport gratis (w końcu można tego oczekiwać przy zamówieniu powyżej 10 tys zł).

----------


## Mozarcik

Szczerze, gorąco i mocno polecamy firmę *TECHBUD Damian Matjasik* z Brodnicy. Choć daleko od Krakowa, zamówiliśmy u Pana blisko 150 m2 parkietów różnego rodzaju. Też całą chemię. Ceny najbardziej konkurencyjne. Dostawa w ciągu 2 - 3 dni, zgodnie z zamówieniem. Kontakt telefoniczny pierwsza klasa. Pan wystawia się na Allegro, natomiast sugerujemy zamawiać normalnie, mailowo, wówczas unikamy prowizji.

Również pozytywna współpraca z firmą *JMG listwy* z Dębnicy Kaszubskiej. Zamawialiśmy tam listwy do parkietów dębowych i bukowych (Pan Damian nie miał takich jak chcieliśmy). Na czas, na miejsce, tanio i bezproblemowo. Polecamy.

----------


## Renata.W

Witam, czy możecie polecic kogoś, kto wstawi nam luksfery do okien w garażu oczywiście solodnie i niedrogo  :Smile:

----------


## rasti

*BIAŁA*
Nowa firma ale już ma na koncie podwykonawstwo przy budowie oczyszczalni ścieków oraz mostu w Gdowie. Tym się chwalili, mówili że sa nową firmą, ząłożyli żeby byc na swoim hehe.
Robią zbrojenie głównie ale tez nie pogardzą szalunkami. Ale na zbrojeniu znaja się najlepiej, wpadają z brygadą i lecą zbrojenie aż chuczy hehe. Bardoz ładna robota. Murowac nie chcieli bo powiedzieli że to nie ich fach, ale i tak coś tam podmurowali i tez całkiem nieżle im to szło.

Pan Łukasz z Krakowa 793-687-059

----------


## gekontok

Dzien Dobry Panstwu, 
Na forum jestem zupelna swiezynka, ale juz mi sie ogromnie spodobalo. Podjalem sie tematu powaznej rozbudowy/remontu starego domku jednorodzinnego w Krakowie i szukam porady co do cen wykonania okreslonych uslug. Oferta ktora dostalem od firmy z tzw. polecenia wydaje mi sie droga, przynajmniej w stosunku do tego co przeczytalem na forum. Moze ktos znajacy temat moglby mi poradzic czy to tanio czy drogo. A oto ceny:

1. wykonanie izolacji fundamentów i drenażu budynku – 245 PLN za metr bieżący, ale cena nie obejmuje rozbicia starych betonow wokol budynku oraz oczyszczenia starych fundamentow i ich podszalowania pod pozniejszy styrodur - niestety fundamenty sa robione stara technika, nieregularne i nie mozna do nich przykleic izolacji bezposrednio;(

2. rozbiórka starego dachu – 20 PLN za metr kwadratowy, 

3. wykonanie nowego dachu wraz z wszystkimi elementami wykończeniowymi (okna połaciowe, rynny, itp.) – 90 PLN za metr kwadratowy,

4. wieniec żel-betonowy – 55 PLN za metr bieżący,

5. mur max – 45 PLN za metr kwadratowy,

6. skucie gzymsów – 60 PLN za metr bieżący,

7. podbitka – 60 PLN za metr kwadratowy,

8. murowanie komina klinkierem – 450 PLN za metr kwadratowy,

9. ocieplenie i zabezpieczenie elewacji budynku – 40 PLN za metr kwadratowy ,

10. ocieplenie wełną strychu – 15 PLN za metr kwadratowy,

11. stawka za wykonanie wszelkich prac dodatkowych – 25 PLN za godzinę.
Szczegolnie ta stawka za godzine 25 zl wydaje mi sie duza. Ciekaw jestem co myslicie i jak to bylo u Was.
Z gory dziekuje za wszelkie porady.
Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## xawery39

U mnie budowali znajomi pozniej sąsiad tynki robił.  Beton brałem od firmy Burnat i tu mogę polecić w okolicy Tuchowa.
Elektryke robił pan Tomek z Tarnowa. Ma działalnośc i solidnie robił. Tutaj namiary tel. 508848609 . Firma się nazywała elektrotec chyba. Mają stronke swoją nawet. Ostatnio robil u kilku znajomych  i 100 % zadowolenia. Wziął coś koło 7500 z materiałem za wszystko. Solidna skrzyneczka i kabel zakopał. Do Enionu papierki. Ostatnio zadzwoniłem  że pasuje mi osprzęt założyć to po 4 dniach podjechał i teraz mogę mieszkać już  :smile:  Jeszcze mógłbym od wykończeniówki polecić ekipe, ale mi zaginęła wizytówka. Będę się widział z nimi wtygodniu to może dopiszę jeszcze.

----------


## BartekKrk

Jestem cierpliwy ale do czasu.......
Pożegnałem się właśnie z ekipą Pana Tomasza Wójcika niby to z Krzeszowic (tam ma meldunek) ale podobno mieszka gdzieś w Krakowie lub okolicy.

Nie kierowałem się najniższą ceną (tylko z tych średnich - ale niższych),  fakt nie sprawdziłem opinii o nim. Obejrzałem parę jego budów ale z braku czasu z właścicielami nie rozmawiałem... i to mój błąd

Co zrobili to jutro .... bo lista jest długa (od niekompetencji, braku pomyślunku do pijaństwa na budowie)  
Arogancja owego Pana zmusiła mnie, bym już teraz dodał go do czarnej listy wykonawców. 
Godzinę (może dwie) temu ten oto Pan dzwonił do mnie z żądaniem pieniędzy za mało, że nieskończony etap, to  jeszcze z błędem na błędzie. 
Pan fachowiec oczywiście był w wiadomym stanie, bo na trzeźwo jest mniej pewny siebie. I kto normalny dzwoni o 23:00.

Szczegóły jutro ...    wrrrr
Żona nie może spać przez niego z nerwów a co za tym idzie ja też.

----------


## krbaton

> Za nami kolejne zmagania budowlane, więc po krótce podsumuję:
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA (na szczęście tylko taka póki co w tym etapie)
> 
> 1. ekipa tynkarzy pana Krzysztofa Kuciela (tel. na priv); na czas się stawili, na czas wykonali zlecenie, standardowo posprzątali, żadnych problemów, tynki proste, kąty zachowane
> 2. instalacja odgromowa - pan Andrzej Brzeziński (aż dziw, ale namiar z gazety!) - tel. na priv; j/w - na czas, zgodnie z zamówieniem, bez najmniejszego "ale"
> 3. alarm - Tomasz Ormaniec. Tu była fajna historia, bo rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma ekipami i wszyscy mówili wyższą cenę. Pan Tomek był polecony od znajomych. Pozostali fachowcy, jak kontaktowali się zapytać, czy podejmiemy z nimi współpracę, jak słyszeli cenę Pana Tomka to w tym momencie chcieli negocjować cenę i zejść do tego pułapu... Czy nie można było od razu tak, a nie wystawiać sie na śmiech post factum?  Chcieli zwyczajnie więcej zarobić (lub na wiecej naciagnąć nieświadomych klientów - zwał jak chciał). Pana Tomka polecamy także: najtańszy, solidny, słowny.
> 
> Teraz czekamy, aż kolejna ekipa zakończy wylewki i ocieplenie, pan stolarz schody, a kolejni fachowcy bramy garażowe, kominek etc.. - update soon.



Witam 

Już raz korzystałem z namiaru od Ciebie  :smile:   i jak na razie wszystko super !!
Jak możesz to podeślij mi namiary na resztę  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam 
Tomek

----------


## krbaton

> Schody drewniane - z czystym sumieniem polecam firmę Schody Roko z Andrychowa http://www.schodyroko.pl/. 
> 
> Również z przyjemnością polecam firmę od mebli kuchennych na wymiar - "Zakład Produkcyjno Usługowy Ignacy" Ignacy Wójcik - okolice Kocmyrzowa-Luborzycy, tel: 606-434-076
> 
> 
> Precyzyjnie, solidnie, czysto - idealnie  (zupełnie inaczej niż spece od podłogi ale o tym później, po reklamacji) Fotki z realizacji do obejrzenia u mnie w dzienniku budowy.



Witam 

Możesz podać cenę za m mebli do kuchni ??
Wyszły rzeczywiście całkiem nieźle !!

Pozdrawiam 
Tomek

----------


## Mozarcik

> Witam 
> 
> Już raz korzystałem z namiaru od Ciebie   i jak na razie wszystko super !!
> Jak możesz to podeślij mi namiary na resztę


Nie ma sprawy, Podaj tylko, którzy fachowcy Cię interesują i prześlę info na priv (P.S. Najwcześniej po 8 listopada, jestem za granicą i nie mam tu namiarów na wszystkich Panów wykonawców).

----------


## krbaton

> Nie ma sprawy, Podaj tylko, którzy fachowcy Cię interesują i prześlę info na priv (P.S. Najwcześniej po 8 listopada, jestem za granicą i nie mam tu namiarów na wszystkich Panów wykonawców).



Dzięki za odpowiedź i wcześniejszy namiar na Pana Piotra Z  :wave:  :wave:  jak na razie wszystko OK, tempo prac super zaczęli 13.10 (nasza ulubiona data tzn 13  :wink: ) a już w tym tygodniu będą kończyć ściany konstrukcyjne  :smile:   :jaw drop: 

Jak można to proszę o elektryka i instalatora  wod- kan chyba, że masz jakiegoś biegłego fachowca od instalacji CW i CWU ( ogrzewanie podłogowe, kominek z płaszczem, piec gazowy kondensacyjny z zamkniętą komorą ) 

Okna też będę prawdopodobnie zamawiał w Węgrzcach  w Okno Plusie dali całkiem niezłą wycenę, jak tak dalej pójdzie i pogoda pozwoli to montaż jeszcze w tym roku  :smile: 

A ciśnienia z namiarami nie ma !!

Życzę udanego pobytu!! oczywiście za granicą  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam 
Tomek

----------


## kozien

Witam
Szukam namiar na firmę która przyjedzie pomierzy i przedstawi ofertę na bramę wjazdową przesuwną wraz z furtką wejściową.. Macie jakąś firmę do polecenia?

----------


## kozien

> Szukam kogos do zrobienia podbudowy i obsadzenia obrzezy tak by na wiosne zostalo ulozenie kostki
> 
> Znalazlem wykonawce ktory chce 25 zl za m2 ( zrobienie podbudowy plus polozenie kostki) jednak dodatkowo liczy sobie 14 zl za m2 obrzeża 
> Zawsze sadzilem ze to wchodzi w sklad m2 kostki
> 
> Czy mozecie napisac jak to było u Was?


też jestem zainteresowany takimi wiadomościami  :smile:  tak że proszę o inf. kto może polecić kogoś od kostki brukowej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mozarcik

> Dzięki za odpowiedź i wcześniejszy namiar na Pana Piotra Z  jak na razie wszystko OK, tempo prac super zaczęli 13.10 (nasza ulubiona data tzn 13 ) a już w tym tygodniu będą kończyć ściany konstrukcyjne  
> 
> Jak można to proszę o elektryka i instalatora  wod- kan chyba, że masz jakiegoś biegłego fachowca od instalacji CW i CWU ( ogrzewanie podłogowe, kominek z płaszczem, piec gazowy kondensacyjny z zamkniętą komorą ) 
> 
> Okna też będę prawdopodobnie zamawiał w Węgrzcach  w Okno Plusie dali całkiem niezłą wycenę, jak tak dalej pójdzie i pogoda pozwoli to montaż jeszcze w tym roku 
> 
> A ciśnienia z namiarami nie ma !!
> 
> Życzę udanego pobytu!! oczywiście za granicą 
> ...


Cieszę się, że ekipa Pana Piotrka ma się dobrze - ich jak zywkle polecam z dużą sympatią  :smile: 
Pozostałe namiary na elektryka i speca od wod-kan posłane na priv (tyle co komórka pomieściła).

Pozdowienia ze słonecznych Indii  :smile:

----------


## krbaton

> Cieszę się, że ekipa Pana Piotrka ma się dobrze - ich jak zywkle polecam z dużą sympatią 
> Pozostałe namiary na elektryka i speca od wod-kan posłane na priv (tyle co komórka pomieściła).
> 
> Pozdowienia ze słonecznych Indii


Dzięki Ci bardzo za namiary  :Lol: 

A z tymi Indiami to przywaliłeś na maxa  :jaw drop: 

Pozdrawiam ze słonecznego Krakowa :Lol:

----------


## Edyta M

*Biala lista  - ELEWACJE* 

*Na biala liste wpisuje Pana Stanislawa ( numer tel. podam na priv.)  i jego ekipe Panowie wykonywal u mnie ocieplenie domu , domku gospodarczego , podbitke i docieplenie sufitu w garazu ( zainteresowanych zapraszam do dziennika na obszerna fotorelacje ) ..... Praca wykonana perfekcyjnie , ekipa solidna , terminowa , prace rozpoczynali  od 6:30 rano pracowali do poznych godzin wieczornych . Kazdego dnia po zakonczonej pracy Panowie sprzatali po sobie , cena bardzo przystepna , kontakt swietny .... To  druga super ekipa na budowie po " moich " wspanialych dekarzach ( pozdrawiam Panie Franku  )  .*

----------


## Edyta M

*Czarna lista : szamba betonowe - zbiorniki na wode* 

*Oto jak  reklamuje sie firma u ktorej zamowilam zbiornik na deszczowke .....* 

_SZAMBO BETONOWE ,na ścieki komunalne, gnojowicę, deszczówkę itp. 
100% szczelne, klasa betonu B-25, atest PZH, dokumentacja techniczna. 
Każdy zbiornik ma profesjonalnie wykonane zbrojenia i dodatkowe zabezpieczenia masą asfaltowo-kauczukową izolbet.
Pojemność zbiorników od 4000 Litrów - do 12000 Litrów, jednokomorowe i wielokomorowe, transport z HDS oraz montaż._
_tel. 694 745 332 w godz. 7.30 - 22.00 pon - niedz
e-mail:_ _[email protected]_
_Zapewniamy Transport wraz z montażem szamb betonowych na woj. podkarpackie, małopolskie, lubelskie, świętokrzyskie, mazowieckie, śląskie, opolskie, dolnośląskie,łódzkie._

*Wszystko byloby ok. gdyby nie to , ze :* 
*1. Mial byc zbiornik przelewowy -  przywiezione zostaly dwa w ktorych musialam wybic dziure i w ten sposob je polaczyc* 
*2. O montazu zapomnijcie !!!! zbiorniki zrzucili przy ogrodzeniu i odjechali .... z powodu jak sie Panowie wyrazili problemow z wjazdem* , *a prawda byla taka , ze spieszylo sie im z dowiezieniem reszty zbiornikow do kolejnych inwestorow . * 
*3. Kominki mialy byc regulowane ... tak tak regulowac mozesz jak sobie obetniesz sam do odpowiedniej wysokosci beton .*
*4. Miala byc na miejscu wykuta dziura przez firme dowozaca zbiornik do wprowadzenia rury od kanalizacji deszczowej .... no tak miala byc i zostala wykuta , ale kilka dni pozniej przez mojego Brata jak juz udalo nam sie znalezc kogos kto umiescil zbiorniki w ziemi .* 

*Zadzwonilam do wlasciciela firmy od zbiornika z pytaniem co mam zrobic skoro zbiorniki zrzucone zostaly nie tam gdzie powinny .... Pan doradzil mi , abym zamowila sobie samochod z HDS i sama wrzucila je do wykopanej dziury !!!!!!!! . Szczyt bezczelnosci .....*

----------


## krbaton

> *Biala lista  - ELEWACJE* 
> 
> *Na biala liste wpisuje Pana Stanislawa ( numer tel. podam na priv.)  i jego ekipe Panowie wykonywal u mnie ocieplenie domu , domku gospodarczego , podbitke i docieplenie sufitu w garazu ( zainteresowanych zapraszam do dziennika na obszerna fotorelacje ) ..... Praca wykonana perfekcyjnie , ekipa solidna , terminowa , prace rozpoczynali  od 6:30 rano pracowali do poznych godzin wieczornych . Kazdego dnia po zakonczonej pracy Panowie sprzatali po sobie , cena bardzo przystepna , kontakt swietny .... To  druga super ekipa na budowie po " moich " wspanialych dekarzach ( pozdrawiam Panie Franku  )  .*


Chętnie skorzystam  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MMat

> Czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego do ocieplenia poddasza oraz wykończeniówki ( płytki , zabudowy g/k ) . Wyszukałam wiele namiarów na białej liście, ale większosc ma pozajmowane terminy. Czy mozecie równiez powiedziec ile kosztuje m2 ocieplenia , albo zabudowy g/k, ile licza za ułożenie płytek? Zawsze to dobrze wiedzieć od kilku osób i byc przygotowanym do rozmów.


U mnie robił p.Ślusarczyk. Dobrze zrobiona robota.
Pieniądze też rozsądne. 
505 090 553

----------


## Edyta M

> Chętnie skorzystam 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Poszlo na priv.

----------


## krbaton

> Poszlo na priv.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## windows

witam bardzo bardzo ale to bardzo długo nie zaglądałem na forum proszę o przekierowanie mnie na cenny za usługi bo pogubiłem sie w nowum forum a czasu nie ma za bardzo oczywiście  ceny małopolska dzięki

----------


## aksamitka

*NIE POLECAM* firmy http://pacos-clean.pl/ Pan podjął się wyczyszczenia kanapy z pewnej plamy, gdy okazało sie ze nie dał rady, obiecał wpasc za kilka dni z mocniejszym srodkiem, niestety od tamtej pory ani sie nie odezwal ani nie odpowiada na maile i telefony

----------


## redpradnik

Długo szukałem kogoś konkretnego do zrobienia podbudowy plus obrzeza pod przyszła kostke i jestem bardzo zadowolony z brukarzy 

Polecam:

Pan Waldek 721 509 626

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

Prawie pod koniec doświadczeń budowlanych mogę w końcu polecić wykonawcę - firmę Bud-tadex która wykonywała u mnie kostkę brukową oraz kładła kamień (dolomit) na betonowych tarasach. Z kolei u moich dwóch znajomych robili ogrodzenia z kamienia. Wszyscy zadowoleni z efektów. Wykonują również ogrodzenia z klinkieru, kamienne elewacje i super altany/wiaty ogrodowe.
Dla zainteresowanych telefon 669-340-549.
Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## kozien

> Długo szukałem kogoś konkretnego do zrobienia podbudowy plus obrzeza pod przyszła kostke i jestem bardzo zadowolony z brukarzy 
> 
> Polecam:
> 
> Pan Władek 721 509 626


z jakiego rejonu pochodzą ? i czy są drodzy?  :smile:

----------


## redpradnik

> z jakiego rejonu pochodzą ? i czy są drodzy?


Sa z  Grabowek ( okolice Wieliczki ) ceny... jak porownywalem do innych to srednie natomiast podoba mi sie ich jakosc wykonania stad wpis

----------


## pidodi

> *Biala lista  - ELEWACJE* 
> 
> *Na biala liste wpisuje Pana Stanislawa ( numer tel. podam na priv.)  i jego ekipe Panowie wykonywal u mnie ocieplenie domu , domku gospodarczego , podbitke i docieplenie sufitu w garazu ( zainteresowanych zapraszam do dziennika na obszerna fotorelacje ) ..... Praca wykonana perfekcyjnie , ekipa solidna , terminowa , prace rozpoczynali  od 6:30 rano pracowali do poznych godzin wieczornych . Kazdego dnia po zakonczonej pracy Panowie sprzatali po sobie , cena bardzo przystepna , kontakt swietny .... To  druga super ekipa na budowie po " moich " wspanialych dekarzach ( pozdrawiam Panie Franku  )  .*



Ja również grzecznie poproszę o namiary  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pam

> Sa z  Grabowek ( okolice Wieliczki ) ceny... jak porownywalem do innych to srednie natomiast podoba mi sie ich jakosc wykonania stad wpis


A bramę wjazdową też zrobią?

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja również grzecznie poproszę o namiary 
> Pozdrawiam


Poszlo na priv. :big grin:

----------


## barbi1972

> Poszlo na priv.


to moze tu sie uda--to Barbara

----------


## barbi1972

> Poszlo na priv.


No tak dopiero sie ucze uczestniczyc w tym forum-pani Edyto prosze o namiar  na p.Stanislawa,dwa poprzednie wpisy to tez ja,
dziekuje oto moj adres 
[email protected]
pozdrawiam
Barbara

----------


## Edyta M

> No tak dopiero sie ucze uczestniczyc w tym forum-pani Edyto prosze o namiar na p.Stanislawa,dwa poprzednie wpisy to tez ja,
> dziekuje oto moj adres 
> [email protected]
> pozdrawiam
> Barbara


Spoko *Basiu* zawsze te nieudane wpisy mozesz skasowac _nie od razu Krakow zbudowali_ prawda ?  :big grin: 
Zaraz wysylam info. na maila 
Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## BartekKrk

> Jestem cierpliwy ale do czasu.......
> Pożegnałem się właśnie z ekipą Pana Tomasza Wójcika niby to z Krzeszowic (tam ma meldunek) ale podobno mieszka gdzieś w Krakowie lub okolicy.
> 
> Nie kierowałem się najniższą ceną (tylko z tych średnich - ale niższych),  fakt nie sprawdziłem opinii o nim. Obejrzałem parę jego budów ale z braku czasu z właścicielami nie rozmawiałem... i to mój błąd
> 
> Co zrobili to jutro .... bo lista jest długa (od niekompetencji, braku pomyślunku do pijaństwa na budowie)  
> Arogancja owego Pana zmusiła mnie, bym już teraz dodał go do czarnej listy wykonawców. 
> Godzinę (może dwie) temu ten oto Pan dzwonił do mnie z żądaniem pieniędzy za mało, że nieskończony etap, to  jeszcze z błędem na błędzie. 
> Pan fachowiec oczywiście był w wiadomym stanie, bo na trzeźwo jest mniej pewny siebie. I kto normalny dzwoni o 23:00.
> ...


Przepraszam za zwlokę w opisie błędów.

Miałem tyle "zachodu" żeby znaleźć nową ekipę, że szok .....

Błędy Pana Wójcika to:
1. murowane nadproża a nie zalewane (Pan fachowiec stwierdził, że tak będzie dobrze i taniej dla mnie, ale kierownik - niestety juz po fakcie- stwierdził że absolutnie tego nie podpisze)
2. źle rozmierzone ściany nośne wewnętrzne  i na jednaj z nich odchyłka od pion jakieś 4cm do 5 cm
3. może to nie błąd, ale razi - brud i "syf" na budowie (puszki, butelki po wodzie, jakieś  szmaty, papierki itp., porozrzucane deski, stemple i odpadki z pustaków……)
I nieraz się zdarzyło, że jakiś jego pracownik mocno śmierdział alkoholem….. a już o Panu Wójciku nie wspomnę (on tylko raz czy dwa na budowie ale jednak).  I po pracy jak do niego dzwoniłem żeby się poradzić lub skonsultować, przeważnie nie mówił  jasno a wręcz bez sensu (czasem mocno zamroczony).

Efekt jest taki, że trzeba było burzyć te nadproża i ścianę i jeszcze raz wykonać.

Obdzwoniłem tylko dwie ekipy, jakie składały mi ofertę. Te które wydały mi  się najbardziej sensowne podczas rozmów. I na moje szczęście Pan Skowron (polecany tu na forum – Jarosław Skowron) okazał się być wolny. Wypadło mu z grafika jakieś zlecenie. 
Dogadaliśmy się co do ceny i w tydzień poprawił wszystko co trzeba było.
Kierownik zadowolony, mówi, że nowi wykonawcy znają się na rzeczy……… 
Żona zadowolona, bo wreszcie ma to wszystko ręce i nogi.
Zobaczymy co będzie dalej.
W każdym razie, jak do poprawek po innych wykonawcach to Pana Jarosława polecam.

Co do całości budowy to się jeszcze zobaczy..........

A zatem aby formalności stało się za dość *BARDZO CZARNA LISTA: 
*
*EKIPA PANA TOMASZA WÓJCIKA z Krzeszowic*



oraz

*BIAŁA LISTA ( - W KATEGORII POPRAWKI PO POPRZEDNICH WYKONAWCACH):*

*EKIPA PANA JAROSŁAWA SKOWRON* 

..w razie czego numer mogę podać na priva  ( namiar na tego Pana był już podawany na tym forum, ja nie pytałem czy mogę, więc nie będę go rozpowszechniał - tym bardzej, że liczę na dokończenie  Amaryliska jak najszybciej się da :wink: )

----------


## Zotka

Zdecydowanie *CZARNA LISTA* 
Firma LABEL z Krakowa przedstawiciel firmy OKF z Mikołowa.
Po 4 latach od zamontowania złazi lakier z drzwi, okna póki co są pod obserwacją, bo zauważyłam już małe ślady, że coś zaczyna się dziać. 
Przedstawiciel przybył na oględziny, przyjął zgłoszenie i po kilku telefonach zapadł się pod ziemię. 
Jeszcze rok temu mogłabym zdecydowanie wpisać go na białą listę, ponieważ jak był np. problem z bramą garażową (też kupowaną u niego) reakcja była błyskawiczna, przyjechała ekipa i naprawiła. 
W tej chwili totalny olew klienta.

5.12.11
Coś drgnęło. W końcu udało mi się skontaktować z firmą. Po 2 tyg. dostałam tel. i ma ktoś przyjechać na oględziny z centrali. Szkoda, że nie kilka mies. temu, kiedy warunki atmosferyczne pozwalały na szybką reakcję. Zobaczymy co dalej.

----------


## kozien

u mnie zakończono ocieplenie, podbitkę i tynkowanie elewacji i uważam że zrobiono to bardzo przyzwoicie, jeśli ktoś szuka ekipy to na priv. mogę wysłać namiary, chłopaki są z północy Krakowa z tego co wiem to robią też inne rzeczy. Jeśli chodzi o elewacje to śmiało polecam. Zdjęcia u mnie w dzienniku budowy do oglądnięcia.

----------


## anetik

Z przykrością muszę wpisać na listę firmę AVITECH z Krakowa, firma instalowała u mnie oczyszczalnię ścieków, z którą od początku mam problemy. Od ponad pół roku nie mogę doprosić się usunięcia awarii, mimo gwarancji i mimo tego że w umowie firma gwarantuje 7 dni. Właściciel firmy nie odbiera telefonów, unika kontaktu i od kilku miesięcy nie jest w stanie podać terminu usunięcia awarii, co oznacza, ze w pełni mnie ignoruje...

----------


## kozien

Jeśli ktoś szuka kogoś dobrego od oczyszczalni ścieków to ja jestem zadowolony , zakupiłem Pipelife Polska" S.A. Skład Fabryczny ul. Grażyny 6 31-217 Kraków

----------


## Brzozowski123

Witam ,jako nowy forumowicz *Dzień dobry* wszystkim.
Jestem na etapie wykończenia domu w Krakowie.
Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat* Studio Podłóg Grodex* z Krakowa ,
po kilku wizytach w ich salonie prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się na zakup podłóg oraz schodów.
Czy ktoś z was zamówił u nich w/w i jakie były efekty ??
Pozdrawiam 
MICHAŁ  :smile:

----------


## mnowak355

> Zdecydowanie *CZARNA LISTA* 
> Firma LABEL z Krakowa przedstawiciel firmy OKF z Mikołowa.
> Po 4 latach od zamontowania złazi lakier z drzwi, okna póki co są pod obserwacją, bo zauważyłam już małe ślady, że coś zaczyna się dziać. 
> Przedstawiciel przybył na oględziny, przyjął zgłoszenie i po kilku telefonach zapadł się pod ziemię. 
> Jeszcze rok temu mogłabym zdecydowanie wpisać go na białą listę, ponieważ jak był np. problem z bramą garażową (też kupowaną u niego) reakcja była błyskawiczna, przyjechała ekipa i naprawiła. 
> W tej chwili totalny olew klienta.


Witam Domyślam się że chodzi o okna i drzwi drewniane. Przed wymianą okien dowiadywałem się co nieco o jakości lakierów i gwarancji i okazało się że na okna dają gwarancję jakiejś tam długości ale na lakier z tego co pamiętam 5 lat na elementy pod balkonami i 3 lata na osadzone w murze bez ochrony. Spróbuj doczytać warunki gwarancji. Z doświadczenia wiem że lakier pęka przy dole drzwi i na poziomym elemencie ramy i futryny okiennej. Jako stolarz meblowy kilka lub kilkanaście razy miałem pytanie czym i jak to naprawić, nie zdecydowałem się na takie prace bo jak dobrze by człowiek nie chciał tego zrobić to materiały (lakiery) są za słabe na zabezpieczenie drewna przed warunkami atmosferycznymi. Ochrona środowiska zabroniła stosować pewnych środków i takie są tego konsekwencje.
Jeśli mogę coś doradzić to jeśli pod ręką czujesz nierówną powierzchnie lakieru na elementach które wymieniłem powyżej znajdź kogoś kto zabezpieczy to zanim woda dostanie się do drewna później drewno zacznie gnić wtedy trzeba będzie wymieniać elementy okna. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## mrmeX

Witam ja polecam firmę REM-MAL z powiatu suskiego. Generalnie zajmują się wszelkimi robotami wykończeniowymi ale nie tylko. U mnie ocieplali poddasze, wykańczali komin tynkiem strukturalnym, ocieplali jaskółki od zewnątrz przed pokryciem dachowym. Naprawdę solidnie robota zrobiona a do tego pilnowali roboty nie ociągali się i nie musiałem po nich sprzątać.  Z tego co wiem to działają w powiecie: suskim, myślenickim, wadowickim i w południowej części Krakowa.  Aha zapomniałem dodać, że prawdopodobnie mają wolny termin w tym roku bo jakaś robota za granicą im niespodziewanie wyleciała. Polecam kontakt 660463689

----------


## Edyta M

> u mnie zakończono ocieplenie, podbitkę i tynkowanie elewacji i uważam że zrobiono to bardzo przyzwoicie, jeśli ktoś szuka ekipy to na priv. mogę wysłać namiary, chłopaki są z północy Krakowa z tego co wiem to robią też inne rzeczy. Jeśli chodzi o elewacje to śmiało polecam. Zdjęcia u mnie w dzienniku budowy do oglądnięcia.


A gdzie dziennik ?

----------


## bradykardia1

> A gdzie dziennik ?


w profilu  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> w profilu


 :tongue:

----------


## Basia_KRK

A ja polecam wypożyczalnię sprzętu budowlanego - http://www.wsbe.krakow.pl - pożyczaliśmy odkurzacz przemysłowy. Wszystko dostępne od ręki i dobre ceny  :smile:

----------


## robbal

witam. przeszukałem kilkanaście stron tego tematu ale nie znalazłem dużo informacji jakie mnie aktualnie interesuja. na wiosnę zaczynam rozbudowę/dobudowę domu - poszukuje zatem namiarów na sprawdzone ekipy budowlane, które potrafią postawić dom od fundamentów po dach oraz równocześnie na majstra/fachowca który z pomocnikiem lub dwoma - i mną potrafiłby zalać fund i postawić ściany, wylac płyte itd.- gdyż staram się znaleźć kompromis między szybkością budowania domu a kosztem. mam namiary na kilka ekip -podobno dobrych ale chcę porównać oferty . aha budowa w gminie niepołomice

----------


## redpradnik

> A bramę wjazdową też zrobią?


Ale oni sa od kostki :smile:  nie od metaloplastyki :smile: 
Ale polecalem tez goscia od bramy jak bys potrzebowal

----------


## Rysiek650

> Witam wszystkich.Szukam dobrego producenta od barierek ze stali kutej na balkon na zewnątrz w okolicach  Nowego Targu, Myślenice,Jordanów,Limanowa.Może jest ktoś na forum kto korzystał lub zna kogoś takiego.Z Góry Dzięki za odpowiedz


Polecam Ci 
http://www.kowalstwo-wrona.pl/index.php?idp=1
U mnie montowali balustrady- ocynk malowane na czarno . Trochę czekałem na termin ale było warto  :smile: ))
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Rom-Kon

Post dotyczący oferty wykonawcy na Allegro i zamieszczenie fotki z mojej pracy jako swojej usunąłem na prośbę zainteresowanego.

Sprawa załatwiona polubownie i mam nadzieję że w przyszłości już nie  zaistnieje taki incydent. A że chodziło tylko o fakt bezprawnego  publikowania zdjęcia a nie jakości oferowanych usług o których nic mi  nie wiadomo wiec post usunąłem na zasadzie - a przeszło już mi...

Jednoczesnie życzę Zainteresowanemu dużo klientów - rynek usług  budowlanych jest tak duży że dla wszystkich znajdzie się miejsce bez  zbędnej walki z Konkurencją.

----------


## Zbigniew100

:rotfl:

----------


## Edyta M

*Rom - Kon* dobra robota ....... oszustow trzeba tepic ......
Podoba mi sie ten fragment_ "_ _posiadamy bogate doswiadczenie i referencje " ......_ a te referencje to pewnie od Ciebie  :tongue:

----------


## eniu

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5027694

----------


## anjam

Witam! Przestrzegam przed firmą ALTERM z Krakowa (siedziba Niepołomice), Pan Mariusz się tu udzielał na forum swego czasu jako "fachowiec" od kominków..
Człowiek jest niesłowny, niesolidny, niedotrzymuje terminów..ale to jeszcze nic. Pan unika naprawy kominka, po nieudolnym montażu obudowy kamiennej. Kamień po prostu odpadł, odparzył się po 2 tygodniach palenia w kominku. Pan nie kwapi się do jego naprawy, miał przyjechać najpóźniej do 26.11- sam ustalił taki termin (zgłosiliśmy mu to 10.11), tłumaczy, że ma dużo pracy i żeby go zrozumieć!!! Unika także podpisania reklamacji twierdząc, że obecnie przebywa poza miastem. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na PW, mam zdjęcia.

----------


## coju

Z całą pewnością nie zgadzam się z ta opinią. Pan Maj wraz ze swoja ekipą od lat instaluje piony wod-kan oraz centralnego ogrzewania w moich nieruchomościach w Krakowie i działają bez zarzutu, co więcej w sytuacji jakichkolwiek problemów z kotłem grzewczym np. regulacja po okresie grzewczym i przed okresem grzewczym są na każde wezwanie, kontakt bardzo miły, pomocny i fachowy. Nie zgadzam się z powyższą z całą pewnością jednostkową opinią i polecam z całą odpowiedzialnością Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marka Maja.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Z całą pewnością nie zgadzam się z ta opinią. Pan Maj wraz ze swoja ekipą od lat instaluje piony wod-kan oraz centralnego ogrzewania w moich nieruchomościach w Krakowie i działają bez zarzutu, co więcej w sytuacji jakichkolwiek problemów z kotłem grzewczym np. regulacja po okresie grzewczym i przed okresem grzewczym są na każde wezwanie, kontakt bardzo miły, pomocny i fachowy. Nie zgadzam się z powyższą z całą pewnością jednostkową opinią i polecam z całą odpowiedzialnością Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marka Maja.


"To mówiłem ja, Jarząbek - trener pierwszej klasy"  :wink:

----------


## barbi1972

> u mnie zakończono ocieplenie, podbitkę i tynkowanie elewacji i uważam że zrobiono to bardzo przyzwoicie, jeśli ktoś szuka ekipy to na priv. mogę wysłać namiary, chłopaki są z północy Krakowa z tego co wiem to robią też inne rzeczy. Jeśli chodzi o elewacje to śmiało polecam. Zdjęcia u mnie w dzienniku budowy do oglądnięcia.


Witam-jesli mozna to prosze na namiar na ta ekipe  :yes: _budujemy pod krakowem, moj adres: [email protected]
dziekuje,
Barbara

----------


## barbi1972

> hej dawno tu nie gościłem
> mogę ci polecić Hydraulika


Witam,to ja tez poprosze namiar na pana hydraulika-moj [email protected]--------
dzieki
Barbara

----------


## barbi1972

Witam to i ja poprosze o namiary na specjalistow :smile: ,beda mi bardzo potrzebni na wiosne-a,ze sprawdzeni to warto sie do nich odezwac- moj adres:[email protected]
dziekuje i pozdrawiam
Barbara

----------


## barbi1972

> Nie ma sprawy, Podaj tylko, którzy fachowcy Cię interesują i prześlę info na priv (P.S. Najwcześniej po 8 listopada, jestem za granicą i nie mam tu namiarów na wszystkich Panów wykonawców).


witam-to porosze o namiar na elektryka i instalatora wod-kan a i reszta "przetestowanych" fachowcow jest mile widziana,moj adres:[email protected]
dziekuje i pozdrawiam :smile: 
Barbara

----------


## Synthia

Witam 
Gdyby ktoś poszukiwał firmy od blatów kuchennych kompozytowych to 

*CZARNA LISTA*   ku przestrodze dla innych, proszę trzymać się z daleka od firmy Art -blat z Krakowa - Marcin Camppo.  Blaty wykonują z kawałków posklejanych różnej grubości płyt. 

*BIAŁA LISTA*    polecam  firmę Adartt - Robert Sroka  - Czernichów /okolice Krakowa.  Kontakt -  Pan Staszek  Szostak.
 Solidni i terminowi.  Mamy nowy blat wykonany właśnie przez  tę firmę jest przepiękny, wykonany  bezspoinowo, bez żadnych łączeń,  solidnie i estetycznie. 
Z czystym sumieniem polecam.

----------


## b2211

UWAGA OSTRZEGAM Kupiłem całość materiałów na dach w firmie P.P.U.H. NETBUD Anita Głuszek Siedziba: ul. Wadowicka 7/39 43-300 Bielsko-Biała Biuro i Magazyn: ul. Strażacka 81 43-300 Bielsko-Biała  dostawa potwierdzona przez w/w firmę 11.10.2011r do dnia dzisiejszego 24.11.2011r nie otrzymałem okien dachowych wartości 4370zł jak również zwrotu pieniędzy pomimo wypowiedzenia umowy do tego kilku tygodniowe opóźnienie w dostawie dachówek i akcesorii (wyobraźcie sobie ekipę która czeka kilka tygodni na dostawę) coś okropnego same kłamstwa i nie odbieranie telefonów do tego brak faktury VAT. Oczywiście sprawa będzie miała swój epilog nie tylko w Sądzie to na moje pocieszenie  :smile: . UWAGA istnieje na Allegro Nick: dachy_max oraz po drugim okna_kraj Najgorsze że dalej sprzedają na Allegro mimo że praktycznie nie ma z nimi żadnego telefonicznego kontaktu.

----------


## zuziab

To ja pozwolę sobie wpisać na białą liste i polecić  swojego kierownika budowy. pan Henryk Baran tel. 505 13 57 48  http://www.kierownikbudowy.prnet.pl

----------


## czarodziejska

> Witam,
> 
> właśnie zakończylismy etap surowy zamknięty i z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić na *Białą Listę fachowców* ekipę od *p.  Jarosława Skowrona  tel. 600 040 069* (firma z okolic Skały). Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu – wszystko solidnie, fachowo, terminowo, a co również ważne szef jest komunikatywny i miły, wystarczająco wcześnie zgłasza inwestorowi zamówienia materiałowe, a najważniejsze buduje zgodnie z projektem, umie czytać ten projekt i jest obeznany z nowymi technologiami budowlanymi. Chętnie podpisuje umowę. Potrafi dobrze doradzić nie narzucając swojego zdania. Przedział cenowy średni. 
> Życzylibyśmy sobie tego typu fachowców do kolejnych etapów budowy. 
> 
> Niestety mam również fachowców do wpisania na *Czarną Liste fachowców* -  *Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj*, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84 – zaczęli u nas robic przyłącze instalacji wodnej i kłaść rury  kanalizacyjne – przed rozpoczęciem prac trudno się dowiedzieć o cenę usługi, w trakcie okazuje się że cena jest mocno zawyżona o co najmniej o 100% w stosunku do ofert innych firm tego typu. Firma nieuczciwa, kontakt z szefem fatalny.


Witam,

również zakończyłem budowę domu w tym roku od czerwca juz mieszkam w nowym lokum wykonawcą pełnej instalacji wod-kan gaz i CO= kotłownia , grzejniki + ogrzewanie podłogowe była firma Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj, siedziba firmy Kraków - w 100% polecam miałem doczynienia z wieloma wykonawcami ale tak rzeczowej doswiadczonej ekipy podczas calej mojej budowy nie spotkałem. Pan Marek bardzo miły i konkretny człowiek znajacy się na rzeczy- wszystko przed rozpoczecięm prac uzgodnione i wykonane jak należy zgodnie z ustaleniami i projektem. Dlatego jak znalazlem krytykę wobec tej firmy postanowiłem napisać coś od siebie. Przed realizacją zlecenia otrzymałem pełna wycenę - kalkulacie robocizna + materiał oczywiscie miała miejsce negocjacja i zmiana ceny ale obydiwe strony były zadowolone. Jak najbardziej należy się wpis na Białą listę. Jesli chodzi o ich ceny to zgodnie z wartoscią rynkową za darmo przeciez nikt nie bedzie robił miałem 8 ofert i wybrałem oczywiście najtańszą. Na koniec zlecenia otrzymałem wszystkie wymagane dokumenty potrzebne do późniejszego odbioru oraz co dla mnie było istotne kilkuletnią pisemną gwarancję na wykonane prace. Jesli chodzi o Dom to Budowała u mnie firma WISTRO z Tokarni szefowie to Roman i Stanisław Borowy bardzo porzadna ekipa POLECAM budowali mi dom pod klucz od poczatku do końca i wyszło to wszystko bardzo solidnie jedynie instalacje wewnetrzne zlecane były oddzielnym podwykonawcom. Także mi sie udało ze trafiłem na godnych polecenia wykonawców wszystko tanio szybko i uczciwie.

----------


## mnowak355

> Witam,
> 
> również zakończyłem budowę domu w tym roku od czerwca juz mieszkam w nowym lokum  wykonawcą pełnej instalacji wod-kan gaz i CO= kotłownia , grzejniki + ogrzewanie podłogowe  była firma *Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84*  - w 100% polecam miałem doczynienia z wieloma wykonawcami ale tak rzeczowej doswiadczonej ekipy podczas calej mojej budowy nie spotkałem. Pan Marek bardzo miły i konkretny człowiek znajacy się na rzeczy- wszystko przed rozpoczecięm prac uzgodnione i wykonane jak należy zgodnie z ustaleniami i projektem. Dlatego jak znalazlem krytykę wobec tej firmy postanowiłem napisać coś od siebie. Przed realizacją zlecenia otrzymałem pełna wycenę - kalkulacie robocizna + materiał oczywiscie miała miejsce negocjacja i zmiana ceny ale obydiwe strony były zadowolone. Jak najbardziej należy się wpis na Białą listę. Jesli chodzi o ich ceny to zgodnie z wartoscią  rynkową *za darmo przeciez nikt nie bedzie robił * miałem 8 ofert i wybrałem oczywiście najtańszą. Na koniec zlecenia otrzymałem wszystkie wymagane dokumenty potrzebne do późniejszego  odbioru oraz co dla mnie było istotne kilkuletnią pisemną gwarancję na wykonane prace.  Jesli chodzi o Dom to Budowała u mnie firma WISTRO z Tokarni szefowie to Roman i Stanisław Borowy  bardzo porzadna ekipa POLECAM budowali mi dom pod klucz od poczatku do końca i wyszło to wszystko bardzo solidnie  jedynie instalacje wewnetrzne zlecane były oddzielnym podwykonawcom. Także mi sie udało ze trafiłem na godnych polecenia wykonawców wszystko tanio szybko i uczciwie.



Witam
Od wiosny planuję prace instalacyjne. Napisz proszę czy istniała by możliwość podjechania do Ciebie i zerknięcia na wykonanie kotłowni. Podobno po tym poznać fachowość instalatorów. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## b2211

> Witam
> Od wiosny planuję prace instalacyjne. Napisz proszę czy istniała by możliwość podjechania do Ciebie i zerknięcia na wykonanie kotłowni. Podobno po tym poznać fachowość instalatorów. 
> Pozdrawiam


 Dobre  :smile:  Na pewno zaprosi. Coraz więcej na tym forum samozachwalaczy.

----------


## qqlio

Mysle, ze moge polecic Eccoteam (oczyszczalnie biologiczne, osad czynny itp) - dzialaja jakos w Polsce poludniowej. Kontakt do znalezienia w sieci.
Ja akurat kupowalem i montowalem u kogo innego, ale teraz serwis byl robiony przez eccoteam i wszystko ok. Zwlaszcza, ze mam porownanie...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grandma20

> UWAGA OSTRZEGAM Kupiłem całość materiałów na dach w firmie P.P.U.H. NETBUD Anita Głuszek Siedziba: ul. Wadowicka 7/39 43-300 Bielsko-Biała Biuro i Magazyn: ul. Strażacka 81 43-300 Bielsko-Biała  dostawa potwierdzona przez w/w firmę 11.10.2011r do dnia dzisiejszego 24.11.2011r nie otrzymałem okien dachowych wartości 4370zł jak również zwrotu pieniędzy pomimo wypowiedzenia umowy do tego kilku tygodniowe opóźnienie w dostawie dachówek i akcesorii (wyobraźcie sobie ekipę która czeka kilka tygodni na dostawę) coś okropnego same kłamstwa i nie odbieranie telefonów do tego brak faktury VAT. Oczywiście sprawa będzie miała swój epilog nie tylko w Sądzie to na moje pocieszenie . UWAGA istnieje na Allegro Nick: dachy_max oraz po drugim okna_kraj Najgorsze że dalej sprzedają na Allegro mimo że praktycznie nie ma z nimi żadnego telefonicznego kontaktu.




Witam, chciałam zapytać czy odzyskał Pan już pieniążki?
Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, okna zamówiłam 5.10.2011r, pieniążki w całej kwocie 2135 zł otrzymali 7.10.2011, zamówienie miało być zrealizowane w ciągu 21 dni roboczych.
Po tym czasie zero odezwu, zbywanie na każdym kroku, 26.11 zrezygnowałam z zamówienia, lecz pieniędzy do tej pory nie otrzymałam.
I tak się zastanawiam, bo mam zamiar zgłosic ich do US za przekręty

----------


## b2211

> Witam, chciałam zapytać czy odzyskał Pan już pieniążki?
> Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, okna zamówiłam 5.10.2011r, pieniążki w całej kwocie 2135 zł otrzymali 7.10.2011, zamówienie miało być zrealizowane w ciągu 21 dni roboczych.
> Po tym czasie zero odezwu, zbywanie na każdym kroku, 26.11 zrezygnowałam z zamówienia, lecz pieniędzy do tej pory nie otrzymałam.
> I tak się zastanawiam, bo mam zamiar zgłosic ich do US za przekręty


Niestety nie odzyskałem. Oczywiście za poradą Kancelarii Prawnej sprawę już zgłosiłem do US Pierwszego w Bielsku Białej otrzymałem odpowiedź iż przeprowadzą kontrolę skarbową więc jak coś to może p. też im przesłać materiały, oczywiście powiadomiony UOK i do tego pójdzie zawiadomienie na policje postaram się w tym tygodniu (niestety trzeba osobiście  :sad: ). Jeszcze zawiadomienie poszło na "Rzetelną Firmę" (właściwie przez nich kupiłem u nich materiały) Jak się zakończy jedna kontrola u nich w firmie to się postaram aby następna instytucja sprawdziła rzetelność tej firmy. Jedynie mam problem z Allegro bo zakup był poza nimi ale wszystko jest do załatwienia jak powiada prawnik tylko trzeba czasu (i protokołu zawiadomienia o przestępstwie). Na pocieszenie nie jest to sp. z o.o. więc właścicielka odpowiada całym swoim majątkiem i to mnie bardzo cieszy.

----------


## południowa

Witam chciałem napisać że dla mnie do czarnej listy można zaliczyć firme Artmix z Krakowa,niezaczeliśmy nawet z nimi współpracy,ponieważ własciciel pan Artur Wawrzeń,podał pierwsza wycene 27tys. po 5 miesiach po ponownym kontakcie oznajmił 2krotnie ze nie rzuca słów na wiatr i postara sie trzymac blisko ustalonej ceny,po czy nastepna cena nagle okazała sie 40tysiącami,zaczął tłumaczyc ze ceny moga zwariowac na wiosne itd. (śmiech),nasze "negocjacje" trwały 3 dni i jeszcze sie nie skonczyły na dobre, po czym napisał ze 40tys to ostateczna cena i oznajmił że na wczesna wiosne termin juz został zajety,więc mało profesionalne zachowanie...no cóż bywa i tak.

----------


## bm_mi

> Polecam Ci 
> http://www.kowalstwo-wrona.pl/index.php?idp=1
> U mnie montowali balustrady- ocynk malowane na czarno . Trochę czekałem na termin ale było warto ))
> Pozdrawiam !



też polecam p. Wronę  :smile: 
mamy super kute balustrady

----------


## grandma20

> Niestety nie odzyskałem. Oczywiście za poradą Kancelarii Prawnej sprawę już zgłosiłem do US Pierwszego w Bielsku Białej otrzymałem odpowiedź iż przeprowadzą kontrolę skarbową więc jak coś to może p. też im przesłać materiały, oczywiście powiadomiony UOK i do tego pójdzie zawiadomienie na policje postaram się w tym tygodniu (niestety trzeba osobiście ). Jeszcze zawiadomienie poszło na "Rzetelną Firmę" (właściwie przez nich kupiłem u nich materiały) Jak się zakończy jedna kontrola u nich w firmie to się postaram aby następna instytucja sprawdziła rzetelność tej firmy. Jedynie mam problem z Allegro bo zakup był poza nimi ale wszystko jest do załatwienia jak powiada prawnik tylko trzeba czasu (i protokołu zawiadomienia o przestępstwie). Na pocieszenie nie jest to sp. z o.o. więc właścicielka odpowiada całym swoim majątkiem i to mnie bardzo cieszy.


Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.
Jak widać mają problem. Ja również tego tak nie zostawię.
Już wypisałam wniosek o mediację do wojewódzkiego inspektoraktu inspekcji handlowej, jutro go zaniosę.
Do US też dzwoniłam i też trzeba taki wniosek złożyć osobiście, jedynie co mi kobieta powiedziała to że sprawdzą tą firmę pod kątem odprowadzania podatku.
Na Policję idziemy z mężem dzisiaj i zgłaszamy sprawę o wyłudzenie.
Zobaczymy jaki finał będzie tej sprawy.
Ja w każdym bądź razie nie mam okien i nie mam pieniędzy, jedynie co mi wczoraj "właścicielka" odpisała to że może mi przelać połowę tylko kwoty bo to są jej prywatne pienądze a reszty już nie ma i przeleje w innym terminie.
Po prostu jakiś żart.
Szkoda tylko że podosuja się jako "rzetelna firma"
Dam Panu znać jak mi się sprawa zakończyła.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## mnowak355

> Dobre  Na pewno zaprosi. Coraz więcej na tym forum samozachwalaczy.


To właśnie chciałem sprawdzić :big grin:

----------


## b2211

Proszę napisać też do US tylko I w BB ja wysłałem fax ale pocztą na pewno przyjmą tylko e-mailem nie wiem Za to będą mieli więcej do kontroli mniemam iż nie wystawili p. faktury Vat co było ich obowiązkiem po otrzymaniu pieniędzy. I oczywiście zgłoszenie do rzetelnej firmy może wreszcie przestaną się ich logiem posługiwać i naciągać innych.

----------


## Wojciech_z_Krakowa

...Kiedy przeczytałem negatywną opinię o panu Marku Maju, przetarłem oczy ze zdumienia. Znam pana Marka, z usług jego firmy - Zakładu Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj, siedziba firmy Kraków - korzystam od... Zaraz, niech policzę... Od prawie sześciu lat. W roku 2006 zacząłem budowę domu i firma pana Marka zajmowała się sprawami związanymi z usługami wod-kan-gaz... Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że nie bardzo sobie wyobrażam uczciwszego i rzetelniejszego fachowca. Dom zbudowany, awarii - od pięciu lat - szczęśliwie brak.... Do dzisiaj korzystam z usług firmy pana Marka, co więcej, poleciłem ich w swoim miejscu pracy - i też spisują się znakomicie!

Panie Marku, ukłony i wyrazy szacunku! Z radością widzę, że ludzi zadowolonych z Pańskich usług jest więcej niż malkontentów.... I tak trzymać!

Ukłony, WR.






> Witam,
> 
> również zakończyłem budowę domu w tym roku od czerwca juz mieszkam w nowym lokum wykonawcą pełnej instalacji wod-kan gaz i CO= kotłownia , grzejniki + ogrzewanie podłogowe była firma Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj, siedziba firmy Kraków - w 100% polecam miałem doczynienia z wieloma wykonawcami ale tak rzeczowej doswiadczonej ekipy podczas calej mojej budowy nie spotkałem. Pan Marek bardzo miły i konkretny człowiek znajacy się na rzeczy- wszystko przed rozpoczecięm prac uzgodnione i wykonane jak należy zgodnie z ustaleniami i projektem. Dlatego jak znalazlem krytykę wobec tej firmy postanowiłem napisać coś od siebie. Przed realizacją zlecenia otrzymałem pełna wycenę - kalkulacie robocizna + materiał oczywiscie miała miejsce negocjacja i zmiana ceny ale obydiwe strony były zadowolone. Jak najbardziej należy się wpis na Białą listę. Jesli chodzi o ich ceny to zgodnie z wartoscią rynkową za darmo przeciez nikt nie bedzie robił miałem 8 ofert i wybrałem oczywiście najtańszą. Na koniec zlecenia otrzymałem wszystkie wymagane dokumenty potrzebne do późniejszego odbioru oraz co dla mnie było istotne kilkuletnią pisemną gwarancję na wykonane prace. Jesli chodzi o Dom to Budowała u mnie firma WISTRO z Tokarni szefowie to Roman i Stanisław Borowy bardzo porzadna ekipa POLECAM budowali mi dom pod klucz od poczatku do końca i wyszło to wszystko bardzo solidnie jedynie instalacje wewnetrzne zlecane były oddzielnym podwykonawcom. Także mi sie udało ze trafiłem na godnych polecenia wykonawców wszystko tanio szybko i uczciwie.

----------


## tomek131

Zapytam tutaj ,czy ktoś coś słyszał,wie na temat takiej firmy
http://housecenter.com.pl/

----------


## mamiatko

Gaz jest moja porażką budowlaną tzn. przepłaciliśmy i ciągle go nie mamy. Najtaniej (o czym niestty dowiedziałam się za późno) oferowali się panowie z GAZ-MAX Myślenice. Myśmy niestety nie skorzystali z ich usług - bo za późno dostałam namiary. Robili u kolegi, który był bardzo z nich bardzo zadowolony. W googlach znajdziesz.

----------


## tomek131

Ponawiam pytanie,czy ktoś zna tą firmę?
Prowadzi ją polecany tu przez kogoś kiedyś (wtedy polecany jako kierownik budowy) pan Dariusz Kler
http://housecenter.com.pl/

----------


## mnowak355

Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale czy wątek nie za  bardzo dojeżdża od tematu. 
Po pierwsze coraz więcej samochwał, po drugie denerwują mnie pytania zaczynające się od :"_nie znacie fachowca do tegi i tego"_. Jest biała lista sprawdzić zadzwonić nie zaśmiecać wątku. 
Można poprosić moderatora o interwencję?

----------


## joliska

Posty autoreklamowe - usunięte.
Posty "szukam speca" - przeniesione tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...m-oddam/page12

----------


## Renata.W

> Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale czy wątek nie za  bardzo dojeżdża od tematu. 
> Po pierwsze coraz więcej samochwał, po drugie denerwują mnie pytania zaczynające się od :"_nie znacie fachowca do tegi i tego"_. Jest biała lista sprawdzić zadzwonić nie zaśmiecać wątku. 
> Można poprosić moderatora o interwencję?


Ja natomiast mam odmienne zdanie jeśli chodzi o pytania pt. "czy możecie polecic kogoś .....". To forum jest dla ludzi , którzy sie buduja i na bieżąco dzielą sie swoimi uwagami odnośnie "przeżyc " ze swoimi wykonawcami. Jednych polecaja innych odradzają. Listy biała i czarna nie sa na bieżąco uzupełniane a  i w dużej mierze nieaktualne!. Wiem, poniewaz zagladam tam , sprawdzam i dowiaduje się , że ktoś polecany własnie jest od roku za granicą. Poza tym jesli ktoś właśnie zakończył u siebie np tynki i na świeżo poleci ekipe to inni zainteresowani zaoszczędza dużo czasu w przeszukiwaniu białej listy bądź czarnej.

----------


## mathiasso

zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości, też mnie to od dawna denerwuje. Przez niektóre wpisy wątek się rozmywa, a ludzie chyba nie patrzą gdzie wchodzą byle coś napisać.





> Nie chcę się wymądrzać ale czy wątek nie za  bardzo dojeżdża od tematu. 
> Po pierwsze coraz więcej samochwał, po drugie denerwują mnie pytania zaczynające się od :"_nie znacie fachowca do tegi i tego"_. Jest biała lista sprawdzić zadzwonić nie zaśmiecać wątku. 
> Można poprosić moderatora o interwencję?

----------


## mnowak355

> Ja natomiast mam odmienne zdanie jeśli chodzi o pytania pt. "czy możecie polecic kogoś .....". To forum jest dla ludzi , którzy sie buduja i na bieżąco dzielą sie swoimi uwagami odnośnie "przeżyc " ze swoimi wykonawcami. Jednych polecaja innych odradzają. Listy biała i czarna nie sa na bieżąco uzupełniane a  i w dużej mierze nieaktualne!. Wiem, poniewaz zagladam tam , sprawdzam i dowiaduje się , że ktoś polecany własnie jest od roku za granicą. Poza tym jesli ktoś właśnie zakończył u siebie np tynki i na świeżo poleci ekipe to inni zainteresowani zaoszczędza dużo czasu w przeszukiwaniu białej listy bądź czarnej.


 Forum tak i tutaj się zgadza jednak tematem wątku jest dobre lub złe doświadczenie z konkretną firmą z krótkim uzasadnieniem. Później Kolega Zbigniew dodaje konkretne firmy do białej lub czarnej listy a osoba szukająca fachowca po pierwsze tam powinna zajrzeć. W przeciwnym wypadku mamy 500 postów z "szukam kogoś" zamiast opisów firm  godnych polecenia lub wręcz przeciwnie takich które należy omijać z daleka.
Proponuje pilnować tematu wątku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Anna_L

Polecam firmę remontowo - budowlaną AM-BUD z brzeska woj. małopolskie. Wykonali u mnie pracę bardzo starannie i za przystępna cenę. Polecam do budowy domu jak i do wykończenia. tel do nich 693832284. Zdjęcia z budowy do wglądu dla zainteresowanych

----------


## Pegas

> Witajcie.
> To co skłoniło mnie do napisania tego postu to ekipa a właściwie kilka ekip które sprawiły że znowu zacząłem wierzyć że w Polsce jednak
> są dobrze przygotowani i uczciwi fachowcy. Fachowcy którzy pomimo wieku i stażu pracy sami dbają o swoją wiedzę i doszkalają się w nowych technologiach.
> Fachowcy którzy budowali ściśle wg projektu (nadbudowa w centrum (prawie) Krakowa, więc cała biurokracja została odbębniona).
> Nie marudzili, tylko radzili. Nie filozofowali a pytali. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić. Właściwie będąc dosłownym to mogę czepić się tylko opóźnienia z dachem, ale to wina tylko i wyłącznie dostawcy blachy RUUKKI - trapez-Carbo którzy to pomimo solidnych opinii okazali się mało kompetentni i albo przywozili na budowę co innego niż zamawiałem, albo zwodzili przez kilka dni że juz jadą, już jadą z towarem... Na chwile obecną nadal nie mam wszystkich elementów. Nie mam kompletnych gąsiorów i łączników do rynien, ale na tym koniec tematu dachu bo nie po to piszę tego maila. Wracając do ekipy, to wygląda to tak. Ekipa jest z okolic Tarnowa. Dokładniej poniżej - okolice Rzepiennika. Pracują w całej Małopolsce i Podkarpaciu. Szefuje im Pan Grzegorz Szewczyk do którego kontakt podam na końcu maila. W ekipie jest 8 osób. Są to ludzie przebrani przez niego. To znaczy wybrał sobie sam ludzi ze swojej okolicy i można powiedzieć że są to ludzie z sąsiadujących miejscowości. Znają się o wiele dłużej niż razem pracują. Jest to ekipa która muruje, zajmuje się elewacjami, od zwykłego tynkowania przez ocieplenia, wykończeniówka w środku (u mnie akurat tynki C-W z zacieraniem mułkiem pod malowanie), flizowanie, malowanie, itp. Wstawiają okna, choć u mnie akurat wstawiał producent. Jeżeli potrzebni są cieśle - mają zaprzyjaźnioną ekipę z pod Mszany za którą ja ręczę a oni odpowiadają. Mówiąc prosto niby jest kilka ekip na budowie, ale rozmawia się z jednym człowiekiem. Jak pojawi się potrzeba o jakiegoś specjaliste, np. hydraulika, elektryka zna ludzi i sam ściągnie oczywiście wszystko konsultując z inwestorem. Z dekarzami też jest identycznie. Wszyscy się znaja juz kilka lat i potrafią idealnie współgrać. Np. Dekarze chwalą Cieśli za to że przez te 5 lat współpracy jeszcze ani razu nie musieli po nich poprawiać, itd...
> 
> Co jeszcze jest ważne przynajmniej dla mnie. Zero alkoholu, nawet jednego piwa przez te wszystkie miesiące pracy !!!! SŁOWO HONORU !!! Aż sam się dziwię.
> Co jeszcze (...) pracują po 10godzin. Samowystarczalni. Zdyscyplinowani. Grzeczni, nie przeklinają, utrzymują idealny porządek! Wiem że to brzmi jak jakaś utopia, albo raj budowlany. Ale tak jest dosłownie jak pisze. Ręczę swoim słowem za to co piszę. Jeszcze jedno. W weekendy nie pracują. Kończą w piątek przed wieczorem, wracają do swoich rodzin i zaczynają dopiero w poniedziałek o 7:00. I bardzo dobrze. Każdy chce spędzić z rodziną troszkę czasu. Zrobić coś w swoim gospodarstwie…
> 
> ...



Grzegorz Szewczyk - firma DAM-BUD
*BARDZO BIAŁA LISTA!*
Właśnie dzięki postowi Fido2001 (dzięki, Panie Rafale) pojechałem obejrzeć efekty pracy p. Grzegorza do Krakowa. I zobaczyłem, że są dobre!  :Biggrin: 
Zaprosiłem p. Grzegorza do Tarnowa, aby wykonał u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. A potem poprosiłem o gładzie na parterze, glify koło drewnianych okien, docieplenie poddasza i ... elewację  :Smile:  a na koniec jeszcze izolację balkonów. Ze wszystkiego jestem b a r d z o zadowolony, a już po elewacji mój sąsiad poprosił p. Grzegorza o kontakt...  :Smile:  Za dowód fachowości niech posłuży fakt, że tynki - mimo że praca była wykonana w lecie w wysokiej temperaturze - do dziś nie mają żadnych śladów spękań.

Dodam jeszcze coś, co ma dla mnie osobiście znaczenie. Obok fachowości i miłej osobowości Pana Grzegorza cechuje coś rzadkiego - kodeks etyczny... Ostrożnie składa obietnice, ale jeśli już coś powie - na pewno będzie zrobione, w terminie, dokładnie, i na 100 procent. Słowem - szczerze mogę polecić usługi p. Grzegorza i jego Ekipy. Podaję numer telefonu: 888 221 303.

----------


## Pinus2

*Mega czarna lista
Przestrzegam przed stolarzem z Krakowa Robertem Forysiem STOLSCHÓD. To krętacz i oszust. Bierze nie małe zaliczki i nie wykonuje zlecenia. Oczywiście  zwrot kasy to pobożne życzenie i ciąganie się po sądach.*

----------


## Renata.W

Kozen, Gegus37 dziękuje za informację teraz juz wiem, że nasz Kierownik mówił prawdę  :Smile:

----------


## trafal

Witam, czy może ktoś podesłać namiary na sprawdzonego kierownika budowy. Domek mam zamiar budować w Krakowie. Proszę o namiary na prv lub na maila: [email protected].
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kozien

szukam namiary na dobrą firmę i montującą w rozsądnej cenie wewnętrzne drzwi do domu jednorodzinnego, szukam też opinii na temat waszych drzwi na priv.

----------


## aksamitka

> Zdecydowanie po stronie białej - w kategorii audytor OZC/ świadectwa energetyczne/ doradca energetyczny:
> 
> Polecam forumowego Asolta:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?113586-asolt
> Zleciłam zrobienie audytu OZC - szybko, sprawnie, bardzo wyczerpująco odpowiada na wszystkie moje pytania. I bardzo tanio  A że tak czy owak certyfikat trzeba mieć, to naprawdę warto zlecić audyt nawet przed budową. 
> Działa nie tylko lokalnie, nasza współpraca była w całości zdalna.


szczerze polecam forumowego *asolt*a- wykonał projekt podłogówki oraz wentylacji mechanicznej, wszystko szybko sprawnie i przyjemnie
polecam  :smile:

----------


## mnowak355

Koledzy koledzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Czytajcie proszę temat wątku i zgodnie z nim zamieszczajcie wpisy.

----------


## szinbet

Witam,
moge polecić kolejną ekipę, tym razem od tynków zewnętrznych. *Pan Zbigniew tel. 501087342*. Nie ma się co specjalnie rozpisywać, fachowo, duży plus za bardzo dokładne precyzowanie ilości niezbędnego materiału, dzięki czemu nie było strat. Robią głównie w Krakowie i pewnie najbliższe okolice.

----------


## fiona8

Witaj tomek131 ! my budujemy swój domek z tą firma Housecenter.
Jestem w trakcie budowy domu ,w tym momencie mam stan surowy zamkniety ,firma godna polecenia i kierownik Pan Dariusz Kler również. Jak na razie pełen profesjonalizm. Stan surowy zamkniety -od poczatku do końca praca wykonana bardzo szybko i solidnie(2miesiace).
Pomoc kierownika Klera niezastapiona ,sam monitorował prace ,gdyż my jako własciciele ze wzgledu na prace zawodowa przebywalismy za granicą. 
Z taką firmą budowa to sama przyjemnośc,wrazie jakiegoś problemu kierownik Kler zawsze potrafi doradzić i wspólnie można rozwiazac problem.
Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni że wybralismy z posród wielu firm własnie firme HouseCenter.

----------


## ziuta62

To mówiłem ja Jarzabek.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witaj tomek131 ! my budujemy swój domek z tą firma Housecenter............
> Z taką firmą budowa to sama przyjemnośc...............
> Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni że wybralismy z posród wielu firm własnie firme HouseCenter.


*Sorrki , ale dosyc mocno zalatuje autoreklama ..... 
*

----------


## fiona8

Witaj Edyta M - dlaczego uważasz że to autoreklama przecież to Biała Lista , wiec jeśli ktoś dobrze wykonuje swoją prace należy go chwalić, czyż nie?
Czy budowałaś  swój dom na odległasc tak jak my? Wczesniej pisałam o tym. Firme HouseCenter wybralismy z posród 16 firm ,które zgłosiły sie do aukcji na  nasze zlecenie na portalu szukajfachowca.pl .

----------


## Wujor

Fiona nie pitol farmazonów, tylko wrzucaj foty swojej budowy wraz z tą superfirmą i tym kierem Klerem.

----------


## langerob25

Nie chcę nikogo bronić,ale rzeczywiście taka aukcja na "szukajfachowca" była.Domek ten sam co w profilu @fiona8.
Swoją drogą właścicielem HouseCenter jest pani Kler,kierownik budowy pan Kler.To nie wróży niczego dobrego.
Najlepiej mieć kierownika niezależnego.

----------


## tomek131

Ja nie widze takiej aukcji z takim domkiem.Widze jakas aukcje w ktorej Housecenter niby wygrala proponujac 50% ceny innych i niby zostala wychwalona pod niebiosa

----------


## fiona8

Witam udało mi sie wrzucić jedna fotke do dziennika to jest SSO mojego domu , w tej chwili jestesmy na etapie już SSZ ale nie mam fotek jeszcze gdyż w poniedziałek mieliśmy montaz okien.
Co do aukcji na szukajfachowca.pl jest taka napewno bodajże była na przełomie marzec/kwiecien 2011.
Poprzez perypetie z bankami domek zaczelismy budować końcem września, a taki stan jak widac w dzienniku był na 24.11.2011

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Witajcie, gdzie kompleksowo mozna zamówic materiały do ocieplenia poddasza? Mam wycene z f. EKO SYSTEM.?


No to uderzaj z wycena do innych skladow. Ja mialem z Atticu - od tej wyceny lokalny sklad urwal 500 zl (co ciekawe - biorac materialy wlasnie *w Atticu*), dajac te same materialy; ceny wyszly na poziomie najnizszych z Allegro badz taniej. No i dodatkowy plus, ze wszystko mialem na WZ-tke i moglem zwrocic ew. nadmiar.

----------


## langerob25

> Ja nie widze takiej aukcji z takim domkiem.Widze jakas aukcje w ktorej Housecenter niby wygrala proponujac 50% ceny innych i niby zostala wychwalona pod niebiosa



http://www.szukajfachowca.pl/zleceni...owa-domu-28829

----------


## fiona8

Tak dokładnie ta aukcja  langerob25.

----------


## tomek131

A przyjechac obejrzec mozna?noi gdzie te foty z budowy ,bo nie widze tez.

----------


## Kinga I Dawid

> Nie wielu jest Wykonawcow ktorzy wykonuja swoja prace z pasja i przyjemnoscia ... ja mialam to szczescie , ze trafilam na jednego z takich FACHOWCOW  .... kolejny raz polecam Pana dekarza Franciszka Wrone . Chociaz moj dach ma sie dobrze i zostal wykonany perfekcyjnie przez ekipe Pana Franka jesienia 2010 roku to kilka tygodni temu zaprosilam Go znow do siebie bo postanowilam przeniesc rure  spustowa  w inne miejsce  niz to w ktorym sie znajdowala oraz poprosilam Go o zalozenie rolet na okna dachowe ( do tych rolet przyjezdzal juz dwukrotnie  z winy firmy ktora przyslala zle zamowienie i rolety okazaly sie za male ) . Chlopaki chociaz sa bardzo zajeci przyjechali w umowionym terminie ... spedzili caly dzien na budowie wykonali prace lepiej niz dobrze  a wszystko to za przyslowiowe  DZIEKUJE ..... . Panie Franku dziekuje jeszcze raz .... 
> *Pan Franciszek Wrona - tel. 513 067 338 - Super Dekarz*


Witam.Pan Franek również u mnie robił dach i jestem z niego baaaaardzo zadowolony!!! Oby było więcej takich fachowców

----------


## fiona8

Do tomek131 jasne że można, co do fotek zapraszam do dziennika budowy

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam.Pan Franek również u mnie robił dach i jestem z niego baaaaardzo zadowolony!!! Oby było więcej takich fachowców


I do tego  *Pan Franek* nalezy do nielicznej grupy wykonawcow ktoremu pochwaly na FM nie przewrocily w glowie !!!!!! dalej swoja prace wykonuje solidnie i za rozsadna cene ..... chociaz akurat takiemu Fachowcowi jak On  warto zaplacic wiecej  :smile:  .

----------


## Aoczka

Mam pytanie (możliwe, że już gdzieś było, ale idąc po wszystkich stronach tematu dotarłem na ten moment do 66 i walczę nadal):

- Czy ktoś z Was robił jakieś instalacje u P. *Roberta Żelichowskiego* (Twój Instalator - EKOENERGIA Kraków)? Niby robi wszystko oprócz elektryki i dodatkowo handluje piecami Viessmanna, co bardzo mi pasuje, ale chcę potwierdzić jego rzetelność..

Proszę o wszelkie info  :wink:

----------


## comeon

Jak w temacie...
Czy możecie polecić kogoś solidnego kto robił Wam lub znajomym dach z karpiówki z (dużym) wolim okiem?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mariusz św

Chciałbym polecić usługi Pana Tomasza Wróblewskiego, który u mnie wykonał flizowanie całego domu z hydrauliką i białym montażem. Jest to dobry i sumienny wykonawca, każdemu kto ceni sobie staranność i jakość wykonania polecam Pana Tomasza ( tel: 607 979 490 Firma Fachmann). W razie pytań prosze do mnie pisać [email protected].

----------


## Wiktor G

Witam, a ja chciałbym polecić firmę od okien z Tarnowa. Mianowicie - Unimar z ul.Głowackiego . Zakupiłem u nich okna wraz z roletami oraz drzwi wejściowe Gerda. Nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. Na moją prośbę został wykonany tak zwany "ciepły montaż" stolarki (oczywiście za dopłatą). Balkony montażyści ustawiali do urządzenia, które pokazywało poziom za pomocą lasera dzięki czemu nie było żadnych problemów przy wykonywaniu wylewek.

----------


## BartekKrk

Powiem szczerze, że  sam już nie wiem czy mam wierzyć wpisom, które wydają się autoreklamą. Ktoś kto ma dwa wpisy i poleca jakąś firmę wydaje mi się mało wiarygodny. Sam mam krótki staż na tym forum i dlatego nadal ciężko mi odróżnić "ziarno od plew". Już powoli szukam kogoś od okien a nasłuchałem się o wielokrotnej wymianie złej jakości okien i tego chciałbym się ustrzec. Z drugiej strony jeśli np. jakiś zadowolony inwestor (nie forumowicz muratora) został poproszony przez wykonawcę o wpis na tym forum to czemu mu nie wierzyć?! Suma summarum lepiej jednak wybierać polecanych wykonawców ale przez stałych bywalców forum. Szkopuł  w tym, że Ci to mają terminy na następne stulecie (w branży okien i drzwi jest trochę lepiej ale jak pytałem o tynki wielokrotnie polecanego tu Pana chciał zapisać mnie na 2013)
I bądź tu mądry..... 

 Pewnie zaśmiecam wątek ale jestem pewien, że wiele z czytających juz się nad tym zastanawiało ....

----------


## Edyta M

*BartekKrk .....* wyglada na to , ze nalezy zdac sie na przyslowiowa intuicje w doborze fachowcow  ..... ja tez " przejechalam sie " na wykonawcy polecanym na forum ( tynki - Zmuda ) , a wychwalany byl przez wiele osob ...

----------


## boztwa

dobry wieczór, dawno tu nie zaglądałam, ale widzę, że jak zwykle trwają dyskusje nad autoreklamą. Niestety pewnie nigdy nie będziemy pewni czy opisywany wykoanwca jest faktycznie dobry czy tylko się reklamuje. Myślę jednak, że należy opirać się na ocenach kilku osób i wówczas dokonywać wyboru. Osobiście stoję teraz przed problemem odwodnienia działki. Chodzi konkretnie o *odprowadzenie deszczówki*. Mam w projekcie wykonanie zbiornika retencyjnego, ale nie mogę spać w nocy jak sobie wyobrażę sytuację, kiedy po wielkich deszczach zbiornik się napełnia i zalewa mnie i sąsiadów. Proszę jeśli mieliście ten problem i ktoś fachowo i rzetelnie go rozwiązał to podzielcie się namiarami i opinią. Mój e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## trafal

Witam,
mam pytanie: muszę wymienić grunt pod pod domem który mam zamiar budować.  Czy ktoś może podesłać namiary na firmę która zajmuje się sprzedażą materiału który nadaje się (piasek, kruszywo, itd.). Zależy mi na kimś sprawdzony, oraz na przyzwoitej cenie.

----------


## Kuba Viking

Bardzo nieprofesjonalny Pan. Początkowo ciężko było się z nim umówić po czym(trzy razy mówił ze oddzwoni niestety nie dzownił), spóźniał się godzinę nie racząc nikogo poinformować. Po paru próbach udało mi się skontaktować z panem spóżnialskim powiedział, że będzie za 1,5-2h po 5 godzinach się nie odezwał. BARDZO NIE POLECAM. NIEPROFESJONALNY NIE SZANUJĄCY CZASU KLIENTÓW.

----------


## gegus37

> Witam,
> mam pytanie: muszę wymienić grunt pod pod domem który mam zamiar budować.  Czy ktoś może podesłać namiary na firmę która zajmuje się sprzedażą materiału który nadaje się (piasek, kruszywo, itd.). Zależy mi na kimś sprawdzony, oraz na przyzwoitej cenie.


napisz coś więcej !
gdzie masz tą wymiane grunt tz. budujesz dom i ...ile  m3 materiału jest ci potrzebne ?

----------


## trafal

> napisz coś więcej !
> gdzie masz tą wymiane grunt tz. budujesz dom i ...ile  m3 materiału jest ci potrzebne ?


 Witam, budowa jest w okolicach ulicy Spacerowej w Krakowie - rejon w okolicy szpitala im. Babińskiego. Płyta ma powierzchnie 180 mkw.  Warstwa około 60 cm ziemi mam do wymiany (około 100 metrów sześć.) + do wykonania opaskę przeciw wysadzinową. Stąd moje pytanie o namiary na materiał który będę potrzebował (dobry i niedrogo).

----------


## gegus37

> Witam, budowa jest w okolicach ulicy Spacerowej w Krakowie - rejon w okolicy szpitala im. Babińskiego. Płyta ma powierzchnie 180 mkw.  Warstwa około 60 cm ziemi mam do wymiany (około 100 metrów sześć.) + do wykonania opaskę przeciw wysadzinową. Stąd moje pytanie o namiary na materiał który będę potrzebował (dobry i niedrogo).


Zapytaj - ja już kiedyś polecałem pana z Mogilan (blisko) ma koparki, samochody  i w miare ceny - W. Brzuchacz tel. 604 064 269 
pochwal się jak coś załatwisz !
pozdrawiam !

----------


## Ka&Ma

Chciałabym ostrzec wszystkich przed firmą Eco Logistic System sc - niedawno stacjonowali w Węgrzcach, w tym budynku z flizami, podłogami  itd (zdaje się, ze Krak Fliz) Teraz przenieśli się gdzieś, prawdopodobnie do Przegini. Firma robi rolety, żaluzje - należy do grupy tych, które są  miłe, kiedy się chce u nich coś kupić,ale jak zgłaszasz reklamację....totalny brak zainteresowania, zwodzenie, kłamstwa typu "zadzwonię, przedstawiciel przyjedzie itd" Handlowcowi było do mnie po drodze, jak miałam u nich wydać pieniądze, teraz nie mogę się doprosić naprawy wadliwej rolety - odradzam zatem korzystanie z ich usług, bo nie są ani profesjonalni, ani uczciwi...Szkoda nerwów
K

----------


## Jurajski

> Witam wszystkich.
> Postanowiłem się podzielić swoimi wrażeniami, które zdobyłem dotychczas. Kilku wykonawców pochodzi z forum, za co dziękuję wszystkim piszącym na nim. A mam powody do zadowolenia 
> 
> Stan surowy otwarty: polecany na tym forum Montex Janusz Kozyra - wszystko OK, polecam, biała lista ( choć drogo ). Tel. 608 417 029
> 
> Dach: Wacław Wiśniewski - szybko, miło, tanio i bardzo poprawnie. Polecany tutaj już wcześniej. Świetny kontakt, dobre podejście do tematu. Tel. 662 241 168 Biała lista!
> 
> Okna: AVANTE Technika Okienna S.A.
> Kosim Okna z Kluczy - rewelacja, absolutnie poza konkursem, jakość okien i obługa wzorowa. To prawdziwa perełka na mojej liście. Stosunek ceny do jakości bez konkurencji! Tel. 793 680 097
> ...


Sam sobie odpowiadając po pewnym czasie: potwierdzam: dach, tynki. NIE POLECAM: okna, Swobodzian ( straszne ! ), z firmy Aqua Jac nie skorzystałem więc się nie wypowiadam.
Polecam www.podlogirenesansowe.pl 

PRZESTRZEGAM: MIGAS-DOOR NIEPOŁOMICE

----------


## Renata.W

Witajcie, czy możecie polecic kogos sprawdzonego do wykończeniówki ? Sufity podwieszane , płytki itp.

----------


## kawiarz

kupię stemple 200 sztuk wysokosc min. 290

----------


## comeon

Polecicie jakąś firmę która jest w stanie ogarnąć stan surowy zamknięty w sensownej relacji jakość-cena?

----------


## ziuta62

Podaję majstra, który mi bedzie budował-polecony z tego forum.
Pan Matuszek tel. 603081663.

----------


## edyt

:Evil:  :Evil: 


> Mam pytanie (możliwe, że już gdzieś było, ale idąc po wszystkich stronach tematu dotarłem na ten moment do 66 i walczę nadal):
> 
> - Czy ktoś z Was robił jakieś instalacje u P. *Roberta Żelichowskiego* (Twój Instalator - EKOENERGIA Kraków)? Niby robi wszystko oprócz elektryki i dodatkowo handluje piecami Viessmanna, co bardzo mi pasuje, ale chcę potwierdzić jego rzetelność..
> 
> Proszę o wszelkie info

----------


## edyt

Mamy z tym człowiekiem straszne problemy i nie tylko my. U nas zajmował się oczyszczalnią, wodą deszczową i drenażem. Wykonał część, wziął prawie za całość!!
Doliczał sobie dodatkowo za co się dało a gdy się zorientował że już się nie damy..... Przestał odbierać telefony, nie odpowiada na meile. Termin wykonania pracy minął 21.12.2011 i nic się na budowie nie zmieniło. Wprowadzał jakieś swoje udziwnienia, wynalazki które nie mają prawa funkcjonować. U nas już swoje zarobił więc nie widzi potrzeby kontaktu, ale człowiek który go wygonił ze swojej budowy (wentylacja mechaniczna, pompa ciepla, ogrzewanie podłogowe) jest przez niego atakowany telefonami- bo nie wypłacił mu jeszcze sporej części. Moja rada OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Konieczki

A ja się pytam o dobrych i w sensownej cenie brukarzy  :smile:  plizzz 
Ps. Polecanemu panu Mariuszowi już podziękujemy ceny z kosmosu

----------


## maciek1000000

czy zna ktos jakas ekipe od wiercenia studni glebinowych na terenie krakowa, okolica zakopianskiej, gory libertowskiej?

bo poki co rozmowy z ludzmi o gloszenie sklaniaja mnie do wozenia wody w baniakach

----------


## sgier

Witam.
Odświeżam pytanie z przed kilu msc.

Poszukuję opinie na temat pomp ciepła Sofath - Natea lub fimu Dumarch-went.
Dostałem dość ciekawą ofertę. 
Czy któś ma instalacje z tej firmy lub PC?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam.
> Odświeżam pytanie z przed kilu msc.
> 
> Poszukuję opinie na temat pomp ciepła Sofath - Natea lub fimu Dumarch-went.
> Dostałem dość ciekawą ofertę. 
> Czy któś ma instalacje z tej firmy lub PC?
> 
> pozdrawiam


*Sgier* ..... popytaj w tych watkach .... 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...py-ciep%C5%82a

----------


## Edyta M

> witam podaje namiary na sprawdzone i profesjonalne firmy


*Wizard1973 ...... siebe i swoich kumpli polecasz ...... ......* 


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...81#post5250081

----------


## wizard1973

polecam firmy ktore u mnie robily z wdziecznosci za dobrze wykonana prace .robie im reklame bez ich wiedzy

----------


## Edyta M

> polecam firmy ktore u mnie robily z wdziecznosci za dobrze wykonana prace .robie im reklame bez ich wiedzy


To pewnie i bez Twojej wiedzy Administratior FM usunie Twoj post ..... traktujac go jako reklame

----------


## wizard1973

niech usowa nie poradze

----------


## Tomkos

Rafal Kryus.
Dziala w okolicach Kocmyrzowa.
Bez widel nie podchodzic. 
Nie dosc ze zwodzil 2 miesiace, to potem jak go wykopalismy i poszli do innego goscia okazalo sie, ze nie mamy zadnych dokumentow potrzebnych do podlaczenia wody do domu.
A p. Rafal chcial juz kopac i klasc rury.
Ostrzegam - nie dajcie sie wrobic jego "zalatwi sie bedzie dobrze"

----------


## toomyem

> niech usowa nie poradze


O matko ...

----------


## gosc 123

NIE dla URZĘDOWSKIEGO

Nie kupujcie stolarki od urzedowskiego - duże pieniądze i duże kłopoty, małe kompetencje i umiejętności a serwis gwarancyjny i obsługa po sprzedaży właściwie nie istnieje.

----------


## rrober1975

> NIE dla URZĘDOWSKIEGO
> 
> Nie kupujcie stolarki od urzedowskiego - duże pieniądze i duże kłopoty, małe kompetencje i umiejętności a serwis gwarancyjny i obsługa po sprzedaży właściwie nie istnieje.


to kolega pojechał:  6 postów i wszystkie w stylu : jaki to Urzędowski jest beee...
Konkurencja ? nie uczciwa w dodatku?

----------


## Sosnów

Witam wszystkich,potrzebuję opinii na temat firmy "Instal-Solar" Przedsiębiorstwo Handlowo-Usługowe Piotr Słapa z Myślenic,zajmują się instalacjami CO i hydrauliką.Czy ktoś miał z nimi do czynienia?

----------


## Edyta M

*Stanley79* byc moze porzadny dekarz podejmie sie " posprzatania tego balaganu " ..... Ja swoich chlopakow polecam w CIEMNO !!!!!!! 
Pan Franciszek Wrona - Dekarz 
tel : 513 - 067 - 338 
Zadzwon moze beda mieli czas .....

----------


## mnowak355

Po tym dachu opadła mi szczena. Kto Ci to poprawi? Jak na takie poddasze wsadzić jakiekolwiek meble? Mam nadzieję że in nie zapłaciłeś.
Edyta co robisz o 5,20 rano przed komputerem :sleep: .W SOBOTĘ
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Edyta co robisz o 5,20 rano przed komputerem.W SOBOTĘ
> Pozdrawiam


Pracuje ...

----------


## stanley79

> Po tym dachu opadła mi szczena. Kto Ci to poprawi? Jak na takie poddasze wsadzić jakiekolwiek meble? Mam nadzieję że in nie zapłaciłeś.
> Edyta co robisz o 5,20 rano przed komputerem.W SOBOTĘ
> Pozdrawiam


Ktokolwiek,cokolwiek robi na waszej budowie patrzcie mu na ręce oczami swoimi, kierownika i Bóg wie czyjimi jeszcze. Ten syf to efekt mojego zaniedbania. Nie będę się tłumaczył, biore na siebie 50% winy za niedopilnowanie tego etapu. Drugie 50 rozdzielam pomiędzy wykonawcę i kierownika. Większość rzeczy już poprawiłem (wreszcie spotkałem kogoś kto sie "zna") przy okazji wyszły jeszcze inne błędy ale teraz już wiem, że mam dobrze zrobione. Poziomu murłat już nie poprawię, zabudowując płytami gipsowymi muszę to jakoś "wyprostować".  Pana kęska z kornatki wpisuję na baaardzo czarną listę wykonawców pomimo swojego (jak się chwalił) 38-letniego"doświadczenia"...

----------


## Rom-Kon

*stanley* jesli cię to pocieszy to powiem że Twój dach jeszcze nie należny do najtragiczniejszych! ...i jeszcze jedno pocieszenie od poddaszowca - nawet największą fuszerkę więźby nie będzie widać na poddaszu! Poddaszowiec może wszystko wyprostować! Nawet krzywe okna można obrobić tak że tej krzywizny nie widać.

----------


## mnowak355

> Ktokolwiek,cokolwiek robi na waszej budowie patrzcie mu na ręce oczami swoimi, kierownika i Bóg wie czyjimi jeszcze. Ten syf to efekt mojego zaniedbania. Nie będę się tłumaczył, biore na siebie 50% winy za niedopilnowanie tego etapu. Drugie 50 rozdzielam pomiędzy wykonawcę i kierownika. Większość rzeczy już poprawiłem (wreszcie spotkałem kogoś kto sie "zna") przy okazji wyszły jeszcze inne błędy ale teraz już wiem, że mam dobrze zrobione. Poziomu murłat już nie poprawię, zabudowując płytami gipsowymi muszę to jakoś "wyprostować".  Pana kęska z kornatki wpisuję na baaardzo czarną listę wykonawców pomimo swojego (jak się chwalił) 38-letniego"doświadczenia"...


Tak podejrzewałem że mogłeś wszystkiego nie dopilnować. Ktoś w końcu musi zarobić na ten dom. Denerwuje mnie jednak że takie pajace mają czelność wmawiać inwestorowi że wszystko jest ok. Ja mimo że swoją ekipę pilnowałem bo prawie cały czas byłem na budowie nie ustrzegłem się kilku, na szczęście niedużych błędów 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BartekKrk

Niesamowite

Teraz właśnie kończą mi dach i wzmogę swą czujność. Jestem za granicą ale chyba się przejadę żeby skontrolować. Podobno wg kierownika jest ok, ale lepiej na zimne dmuchać. 
 No nie mogę oczom uwierzyć......


Czy kierownik nie widział co się dzieje?
Poza tym wg mnie twojej winy nie ma tu nic. Kierownik + wykonawca o to winowajcy. Ty chłopie zarabiasz na to kasę i masz prawo nie bywać codziennie na budowie.

----------


## comeon

Stanley, po prostu brak słów... W Japonii po popełnieniu takiego partactwa honorowy wykonawca popełniłby sepuku. Mniej honorowy przynajmniej zwróciłby 100% kasy i rozwiązałby firmę. 

===============================================

Wątek jest małopolski, więc zapytam w sprawie BIAŁEJ LISTY... W jakim składzie budowlanym najlepiej i z sukcesami negocjowało Wam się materiały do SSO? Głównie chodzi mi o ceramikę na ściany i dach oraz stal. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Edyta M

*comeon ...*
dach TRAPEZ - CARBO II na Zakopianskiej .... przedstawiciel *TOMASZ TRELA* *607 - 059 - 008* , kupilam u nich dachowke , blache , rynny .... generalnie obsluga ze strony Pana Tomka swietna .. dodam , ze wszystko zalatwiane na maila i telefonicznie ... kolor dachowki + cala obrobka dobierany ze zdjec .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## comeon

Dzięki Edyto. Tyrknę jutro  :smile: 
A jeśli chodzi o pustaki/beton/stal to co polecicie?

----------


## ziuta62

Daleko od ciebie, ale Wakbud w Waksmundzie-stal i ponoć zawsze mają dobre ceny na ceramikę. Jak bierzesz dużo to czasem się opłaca nawet doliczając transport.

----------


## stanley79

> Wątek jest małopolski, więc zapytam w sprawie BIAŁEJ LISTY... W jakim składzie budowlanym najlepiej i z sukcesami negocjowało Wam się materiały do SSO? Głównie chodzi mi o ceramikę na ściany i dach oraz stal. Z góry dzięki.


Ceramikę (ściany), drut zbrojeniowy, rynny (galeco), kominy schiedla, nadproża gotowe najtaniej kupiłem w sierakowie w AXBUDZIE. Nie reklamuje ich ale nawet jak czegoś nie mieli najtaniej to zjeżdżali z ceną do najniższej oferty abym nie uciekł. Po za tym doradztwo, sprzedawca to nie tylko sprzedawca ale również fachowiec który przedstawiał mi kilka innych możliwości zakupu tego samego produktu porównując je. Co do dachu - robiłem wyceny na wielu składach, zakup dachówki roben piemont dokonałem (po mimo nienajniższej wyceny) w myslenicach. Właśnie tę firmę obok AXbudu chciałbym dopisać do białej listy - skład budowlany MAT BUD SKÓRA sp.J.
Dziękuję wszystkim za troskę o mój dach i moje finanse - już niewiele zostało do poprawy....

----------


## stanley79

> Denerwuje mnie jednak że takie pajace mają czelność wmawiać inwestorowi że wszystko jest ok. Ja mimo że swoją ekipę pilnowałem bo prawie cały czas byłem na budowie


Mojemu przyszlemu sąsiadowi ekipa wykonała wylewki. Kiedy kulka poturała się po podłodze jak w komedii Bareji wykonawca zapierał się że wszystko jest ok...
Innym razem w/w sąsiad, swój urlop poświecił na pilnowanie ekipy na budowie. Po dwóch dniach patrzenia na ręce, budowlańcy nie mogli już dłużej wytrzymać i zrezygnowali...

----------


## Edyta M

> Po dwóch dniach patrzenia na ręce, budowlańcy nie mogli już dłużej wytrzymać i zrezygnowali...


*Ci dobrzy zawsze zostaja nie musza sie obawiac " patrzenia na rece " .... bo po prostu sa FACHOWCAMI  , a nie fachofcami*

----------


## Edyta M

*Na SNIEZNOBIALA LISTE wpisuje PANA STANISLAWA WISNIEWSKIEGO 660 - 972 - 144 i Jego ekipe -  Ocieplenie domu , tynk zewnetrzny , podbitka , gladzie .....* fachowiec jakiego juz teraz trudno spotkac  :smile:  . Prace rozpoczynaja Panowie przed 7 rano .... koncza poznym wieczorem , pracuja 6 dni w tygodniu , po kazdym dniu pracy sprzataja teren budowy , zadnego alkoholu !!!!! . Sumienni , uczciwi ( sami moga zostac na budowie - bez dozoru )  , pomocni ( po material podjada do hurtowni jak zajdzie taka potrzeba ) . W tej chwili chlopaki robia u mnie gladzie ..... mozecie powolac sie na EDYTE  :smile:  .

----------


## slusar

> Ceramikę (ściany), drut zbrojeniowy, rynny (galeco), kominy schiedla, nadproża gotowe najtaniej kupiłem w sierakowie w AXBUDZIE. Nie reklamuje ich ale nawet jak czegoś nie mieli najtaniej to zjeżdżali z ceną do najniższej oferty abym nie uciekł. Po za tym doradztwo, sprzedawca to nie tylko sprzedawca ale również fachowiec który przedstawiał mi kilka innych możliwości zakupu tego samego produktu porównując je. Co do dachu - robiłem wyceny na wielu składach, zakup dachówki roben piemont dokonałem (po mimo nienajniższej wyceny) w myslenicach. Właśnie tę firmę obok AXbudu chciałbym dopisać do białej listy - skład budowlany MAT BUD SKÓRA sp.J.
> Dziękuję wszystkim za troskę o mój dach i moje finanse - już niewiele zostało do poprawy....


Axbud- jedzie na obrocie.
Ja jako wykonawca-nie polecam!

----------


## Renata.W

Czy możecie polecic kogoś sprawdzonego , obrotnego i przystępnego cenowo do wykończeniówki?

----------


## b2211

Tynki cementowo wapienne do tego wylewki kogo polecacie ?

----------


## slusar

> Tynki cementowo wapienne do tego wylewki kogo polecacie ?


Atakuj tego Forumowicza :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?122890-dwiemuchy

Robilem tam poddasze i cala wykonczeniowke-tynki wykonane IDEALNIE

----------


## gegus37

> Axbud- jedzie na obrocie.
> Ja jako wykonawca-nie polecam!


Co masz na myśli ? - "jako wykonawca" !???

----------


## slusar

> Co masz na myśli ? - "jako wykonawca" !???


handlują całym systemem Rigips ktorego nie Maja na stanie.
-Mokre plyty 
-dlugi czas oczekiwania
-brak specjalistycznego transportu
-itp

----------


## slusar

> Panie Slusar _no tos sie Pan_ zareklamowal rowniez  ...... a idealnych tynkow NIE MA ..... idealne moga byc jedynie GLADZIE ....


a widziala  Pani te tynki aby oceniac?
Bo Ja osobiscie , wiec moge cos na ich temat napisac.

----------


## slusar

> Zadne nie sa idealne Panie SLUSAR  ....


Wiec tak
b2211 nie atakuj Forumowicza ktorego wskazalem bo tynki ma z d.... i tej firmy Nie POLECAM!!! A jesli sie zdecydujesz ,to jak tynki nie beda IDEALNE, to gladzia wyprowadzisz.

----------


## trafal

Witam, czy mogę prosić o opinie o składzie  budowlanym Attic na ul. Zawiłej w Krakowie.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## slusar

Zależy co chcesz kupić!
Ja zaopatruje się tam w Sucha Zabudowę -Polecam

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Zadne nie sa idealne Panie SLUSAR  ....


Idealne/nieidealne - wydaje mi się, że cementowo-wapiennych lepiej zrobić się nie da - faktycznie świetne; ja jako wspomniany forumowicz ekipę zdecydowanie polecam. Namiary - Andrzej Para, Biały Dunajec tel. 601717581 (w sumie robi on i ekipy mają chyba dwaj synowie - ale robota naprawdę bardzo staranna, ostatnią szlichtę jadą cienkowarstwowym pod malowanie).
Bardzo robotni, u mnie siedzieli nawet 7:30-21:00 na budowie, cały czas góralska muzyka z własnej roboty bumboksa - a nierzadko z dośpiewywaniem.

Parę osób chwaliło ich też na grupie oświęcimskiej - w sumie tam ja ich znalazłem.

----------


## Edyta M

*Dwiemuchy* i bardzo dobrze , ze jestes zadowolony.... w koncu o to chodzi , aby to Inwestorzy wypowiadali sie na temat pracy wykonawcow ... chwalili lub ganili w tym watku ....

----------


## komentator

> a widziala  Pani te tynki aby oceniac?
> Bo Ja osobiscie , wiec moge cos na ich temat napisac.


No bo P.Slusar,Pan pewno nie wie ,ale Edyta M to taki forumowy Sherlock H. ,który czuwa dniami i nocami co by nie było autoreklamy.
BTW : zapomniałem dodać ,że jako jedyna na forum jest NIEOMYLNA ....Tak-ilość wklepanych postów świadczy sama za siebie .....

----------


## dwiemuchy

> *Dwiemuchy* i bardzo dobrze , ze jestes zadowolony.... w koncu o to chodzi , aby to Inwestorzy wypowiadali sie na temat pracy wykonawcow ... chwalili lub ganili w tym watku ....


No tak, ale przeważnie wykonawcy jadą na poprzedników - tynkarze na murarzy, fliziarze na tynkarzy/wylewkarzy itepe. Jak wykonawca chwali kogoś, po kim poprawiał - a nie siebie/swoich znajomych - to nic złego

----------


## slusar

> No bo P.Slusar,Pan pewno nie wie ,ale Edyta M to taki forumowy Sherlock H. ,który czuwa dniami i nocami co by nie było autoreklamy.
> BTW : zapomniałem dodać ,że jako jedyna na forum jest NIEOMYLNA ....Tak-ilość wklepanych postów świadczy sama za siebie .....


Ale Ja zareklamowałem ekipe ktorej nawet nie znam!!! Czy jest w tym cos zlego (czy reklamowalem Szwagra/Znajomego)???
Dopiero Inwestor u ktorego cos tam lepilem musial ŁOPATOLOGICZNIE to opisac aby ekipa, i Moje slowa mialy pokrycie.

----------


## barbi1972

A ja moge z usmiechem polecic ekipe p.Niedzwiedzia,SSZ juz osiagnelismy! 
Czysto ,fachowo, naprawde powazna grupa fachowcow tradycyjnej budowy,
Mamy "AGNIESZKE 2" z Mg Projekt i moze ona swiecic przykladem ich pracy!
Cenowo......sami mozecie sie przekonac :smile: 
STANISLAW NIEDZWIEDZ--605 036 945

----------


## Olga_321

Szukam sprawdzonej i solidnej ekipy do wylewek, która wykona też wcześniej hydroizolację z papy.

----------


## komentator

[QUOTE=Edyta M;5291828]*Komentator* zjawiasz  sie wtedy kiedy poruszany jest temat tynkow ..... czyzby *sixth sense*  :smile:  .... a Twoje cale "4" posty to odpowiedzi na moje zarzuty pod katem tykarzy ...... powinnam CZUC SIE WYROZNIONA ????.... czy szykanowana ?????  :smile: 

Ojojoj.... ...możesz się czuć jak chcesz .... :smile: 
BTW : czy w międzyczasie ktoś jeszcze uciekł od Ciebie i Twojej budowy ? 
Bo widzę że nie marnowałaś czasu i stworzyłaś kolejne kilka tysięcy postów....Nie bolą Cię palce od tego ciągłego stukania w klawiaturę ? Sypiasz czasem w ogóle?

----------


## BartekKrk

> A zatem aby formalności stało się za dość *BARDZO CZARNA LISTA: 
> *
> *EKIPA PANA TOMASZA WÓJCIKA z Krzeszowic*
> 
> 
> 
> oraz
> 
> *BIAŁA LISTA ( - W KATEGORII POPRAWKI PO POPRZEDNICH WYKONAWCACH):*
> ...


U mnie dach już jest.  Mój amarylis stoi i świeci pustymi dziurami na okna i drzwi, ale nie długo.... Warto było przyjechać zza granicy by to ujrzeć. Okazuje się, że człowiek który pracuje może się dorobić i spełnić swe męskie obowiązki – drzewo, dom, syn, . Kasa dobrze wydana  :Smile:   Koniec prac z sso, więc z czystym  sumieniem:

*Biała lista:*

Firma Pana Jarosława Skowron, okolice Ojcowa, Skały tel. 600-040-069

Ekipa solidna, działa z głową i pomysłami. Jak już wspominałem znakomita do poprawek po innych. Do Pana Jarka można dzwonić o każdej porze i dopytać się o szczegóły – zawsze wie co poradzić. Raz zdarzyło się mi zadzwonić koło 22:30. (tak zasiedziałem się przed komputerem, grzebiąc po forach budowlanych,  że straciłem poczucie czasu).
Gdy wyjechałam z Polski Pan Jarek wziął na siebie sprawy związane z materiałem – zamawiał, jeździł a potem się rozliczał z kasy (nawet z materiału, choć wcale im „śrubek” nie odliczałem – trochę mnie to nawet śmieszyło).
Bardzo mi to ułatwiło życie, bo nie chciałem angażować w tą bieganinę i wyszukiwanie żony.
Na koniec dodam, że kierownik też go/ich chwali. 
Chyba się zdecyduję, żeby zrobili mi tynki i wylewki, więc napiszę jeszcze jak im poszło w tej dziedzinie, ale to dopiero na jesień planuję.
Teraz na „tapetę” biorę stolarkę – o czym w następnym odcinku cdn....  :Smile:

----------


## ojaka

Witam
Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego i poleconego do tynków i wylewek
Okolice Wieliczki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ulkap

Poszukuję sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia wykonawcy ogrodzenia z kamienia z okolic Krakowa, ale mogą też być województwa ościenne. Będę wdzięczna za namiary!

----------


## Renia i Grzes

*Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego i polecanego-murarza-jednego człowieka-nie firmy. Okolice Dobczyc, Myślenic, Gdowa i Wieliczki.*

----------


## glacjusz

Szukam sprawdzonego, solidnego wykonawcy (z przystepna cena :wink:  na wykonanie ogrodzenia.

----------


## Junona

Witam, czy to prawda, ze pan Żmuda nie tynkuje w tym roku ze względów zdrowotnych?

----------


## Wujor

A polecicie kogoś do wykonania balustrady kutej? chodzi o schody wewnętrzne.

----------


## ulkap

Ja polecam: Stanisław Burda 506 423 787. U nas robił balustrady balkonowe i balustradę na schodach wewnętrznych, a także będzie robił bramę wjazdową i furtkę. Jesteśmy zadowoleni. Wszystko robi ręcznie, tzn. także najmniejsze elementy, które jak słyszałam niektórzy zamawiają gotowe - chińskie. Proszę się powołać na Ulę z m. Boleń.

----------


## zwil

szukam dobrych fachowców co wytynkuja wewnatrz dom w dobrej cenie, okolice krakowa...

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witajcie.
 To co skłoniło mnie do napisania tego postu to ekipa a właściwie kilka ekip które sprawiły że znowu zacząłem wierzyć że w Polsce jednak
 są dobrze przygotowani i uczciwi fachowcy. Fachowcy którzy pomimo wieku i stażu pracy sami dbają o swoją wiedzę i doszkalają się w nowych technologiach.
 Fachowcy którzy budowali ściśle wg projektu (nadbudowa w centrum (prawie) Krakowa, więc cała biurokracja została odbębniona).
 Nie marudzili, tylko radzili. Nie filozofowali a pytali. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić. Właściwie będąc dosłownym to mogę czepić się tylko opóźnienia z dachem, ale to wina tylko i wyłącznie dostawcy blachy RUUKKI - trapez-Carbo którzy to pomimo solidnych opinii okazali się mało kompetentni i albo przywozili na budowę co innego niż zamawiałem, albo zwodzili przez kilka dni że juz jadą, już jadą z towarem... Na chwile obecną nadal nie mam wszystkich elementów. Nie mam kompletnych gąsiorów i łączników do rynien, ale na tym koniec tematu dachu bo nie po to piszę tego maila. Wracając do ekipy, to wygląda to tak. Ekipa jest z okolic Tarnowa. Dokładniej poniżej - okolice Rzepiennika. Pracują w całej Małopolsce i Podkarpaciu. Szefuje im Pan Grzegorz Szewczyk do którego kontakt podam na końcu maila. W ekipie jest 8 osób. Są to ludzie przebrani przez niego. To znaczy wybrał sobie sam ludzi ze swojej okolicy i można powiedzieć że są to ludzie z sąsiadujących miejscowości. Znają się o wiele dłużej niż razem pracują. Jest to ekipa która muruje, zajmuje się elewacjami, od zwykłego tynkowania przez ocieplenia, wykończeniówka w środku (u mnie akurat tynki C-W z zacieraniem mułkiem pod malowanie), flizowanie, malowanie, itp. Wstawiają okna, choć u mnie akurat wstawiał producent. Jeżeli potrzebni są cieśle - mają zaprzyjaźnioną ekipę z pod Mszany za którą ja ręczę a oni odpowiadają. Mówiąc prosto niby jest kilka ekip na budowie, ale rozmawia się z jednym człowiekiem. Jak pojawi się potrzeba o jakiegoś specjaliste, np. hydraulika, elektryka zna ludzi i sam ściągnie oczywiście wszystko konsultując z inwestorem. Z dekarzami też jest identycznie. Wszyscy się znaja juz kilka lat i potrafią idealnie współgrać. Np. Dekarze chwalą Cieśli za to że przez te 5 lat współpracy jeszcze ani razu nie musieli po nich poprawiać, itd...

Co jeszcze jest ważne przynajmniej dla mnie. Zero alkoholu, nawet jednego piwa przez te wszystkie miesiące pracy !!!! SŁOWO HONORU !!! Aż sam się dziwię.
 Co jeszcze (...) pracują po 10godzin. Samowystarczalni. Zdyscyplinowani. Grzeczni, nie przeklinają, utrzymują idealny porządek! Wiem że to brzmi jak jakaś utopia, albo raj budowlany. Ale tak jest dosłownie jak pisze. Ręczę swoim słowem za to co piszę. Jeszcze jedno. W weekendy nie pracują. Kończą w piątek przed wieczorem, wracają do swoich rodzin i zaczynają dopiero w poniedziałek o 7:00. I bardzo dobrze. Każdy chce spędzić z rodziną troszkę czasu. Zrobić coś w swoim gospodarstwie…

Mógłbym wiele pisać. Jednak proponuję coś innego.
 Mam na picasie galerie z prac u mnie. jak ktoś jest zainteresowany to proszę o priva - wyślę zwrotnie linka do galerii. Jak ktoś chciałby sprawdzić naocznie jak wygląda budowa to zapraszam do siebie (Kraków, Krowodrza).

A teraz najważniejsze. Kontakt do Pana Grzegorza.

GRZEGORZ SZEWCZYK -             888-221-303      

Mam nadzieję że ktoś skorzysta z tej informacji.
 Jak będziecie dzwonić do Pana Grzegorza, to proszę powołać się na Rafała z Krakowa.

Pozdrawiam.
 Rafał.

Grzegorz Szewczyk - firma DAM-BUD
 BARDZO BIAŁA LISTA!
 Właśnie dzięki postowi Fido2001 (dzięki, Panie Rafale) pojechałem obejrzeć efekty pracy p. Grzegorza do Krakowa. I zobaczyłem, że są dobre! 
Zaprosiłem p. Grzegorza do Tarnowa, aby wykonał u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. A potem poprosiłem o gładzie na parterze, glify koło drewnianych okien, docieplenie poddasza i ... elewację a na koniec jeszcze izolację balkonów. Ze wszystkiego jestem b a r d z o zadowolony, a już po elewacji mój sąsiad poprosił p. Grzegorza o kontakt... Za dowód fachowości niech posłuży fakt, że tynki - mimo że praca była wykonana w lecie w wysokiej temperaturze - do dziś nie mają żadnych śladów spękań.

Dodam jeszcze coś, co ma dla mnie osobiście znaczenie. Obok fachowości i miłej osobowości Pana Grzegorza cechuje coś rzadkiego - kodeks etyczny... Ostrożnie składa obietnice, ale jeśli już coś powie - na pewno będzie zrobione, w terminie, dokładnie, i na 100 procent. Słowem - szczerze mogę polecić usługi p. Grzegorza i jego Ekipy. Podaję numer telefonu:             888 221 303      . Witam , czy korzystał ktos z usług tej firmy ? Bardzo prosze o informację

----------


## komentator

> *Junona* zapytaj *Komentatora* on wie wszystko na ten temat ..... az dziw , ze jeszcze sie nie odezwal .... moze tez chory



 Oj nie ,nie …ja pracuję.Nie mam niestety tyle czasu na bezsensowne stukanie w klawisze jak TY. Tak mi się czasami wydaje ze cierpisz na jakąś manię prześladowczą :wszyscy ,którzy mają inne zdanie niż ty –są be.Ty,jako jedyna jesteś nieomylna, wszechwiedząca na tym forum. Płodzisz post za postem ,nie ważne czy z sensem czy bez – trzeba coś napisać .Wychodzisz czasem  na piwo? do kina ? ,czy Twój świat to tylko klawiatura ? Wydajesz się strasznie zagubiona w tym wszystkim .Zrelaksuj się czasem –dobrze Ci to zrobi.
Miłego dnia `

----------


## Edyta M

> Oj nie ,nie …ja pracuję.Nie mam niestety tyle czasu na bezsensowne stukanie w klawisze jak TY. Tak mi się czasami wydaje ze cierpisz na jakąś manię prześladowczą :wszyscy ,którzy mają inne zdanie niż ty –są be.Ty,jako jedyna jesteś nieomylna, wszechwiedząca na tym forum. Płodzisz post za postem ,nie ważne czy z sensem czy bez – trzeba coś napisać .Wychodzisz czasem na piwo? do kina ? ,czy Twój świat to tylko klawiatura ? Wydajesz się strasznie zagubiona w tym wszystkim .Zrelaksuj się czasem –dobrze Ci to zrobi.
> Miłego dnia `


Ile to zawisci i zazdrosci w jednym malym czlowieczku  :eek: .

----------


## Renata.W

Witajcie, szukamy kogoś do zrobienia ogrodzenia z paneli oraz murowanego z przodu . Możecie kogoś polecic?

----------


## mmonroe

Prosze o informacje czy ktos kozystal z uslug "Brygady 102"? Moze ktos cos slyszal na ich temat? Szukam firmy do kapitalnego remontu mieszkania lacznie z polozeniem tynkow gipsowych. Dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## daria i przemek

Witamy serdecznie
Poszukujemy ekipy do tynków gipsowych,mamy namiar na jednego wykonawcę ale może ktoś nam kogoś polecic z okolic Krakowa? termin najlepiej na już,bo musimy do niedzieli dać odpowiedz Panu tynkarzowi czy decydujemy sie na jego ofertę.
pozdrawiamy Daria i Przemo

----------


## Kinga I Dawid

Tynki gipsowe u nas robiła firma IDEA-BUD. Byłem bardzo zadowolony.
Jacek 794 545 964

----------


## daria i przemek

Dzieki za info,juz mamy ekipę zaczynają od poniedziałku,jak skonczą to napiszę pewnie opinie ale oglądalismy włąsnie tynki które zrobili i są zrobione naprwde idealnie,wiec mam nadzieje że u nas bedzie równie dobrze.
pozdrawiamy wszystkich wykańczających! nie tylko siebie.

----------


## edyt

Witam jestem właśnie na etapie tyków i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z dobrym terminem. Chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia.

----------


## Marchisio

Witam,
 szukam solidnej, uczciwej firmy/osoby, która odświeży mi stary parkiet (cyklinowanie, malowanie) za rozsądną cenę. Ok. 35 m2. Kraków

----------


## Renata.W

Ponawiam pytanie : szukamy kogoś do zrobienia ogrodzenia z paneli oraz murowanego z przodu . Możecie kogoś polecic?

----------


## mc2000

Biała lista:
- ECO DOM (AUTORYZOWANY SALON FIRMOWY DAKO Sp. z o.o.) Zakopiańska 56 30-418 Kraków tel./fax 12 421 25 28
Pomimo nie najlepszego początku kontaktu (relatywnie długi czas oczekiwania na wycenę), z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.
Na ten moment zakupione i zamontowane okna i brama. O jakości montażu ciężko mi się wypowiedzieć (na razie wszystko działa, ale jeszcze nie mieszkamy), ale cena taka, do której żaden inny salon czy dystrybutor nawet się nie zbliżył.

- Olmar (ten w Trzebini). Zakupione materiały na dach (dachówki, rynny, okna dachowe itp). Cena dachówek bardzo konkurencyjna (pytałem w kilku punktach nawet w Częstochowie), dostawa zawsze na czas, miła obsługa (p. Danuta). 
Pozostałe punkty nie były na tyle konkurencyjne, żeby u nich decydować się na zakup. W Chrzanowie jest stolarka okienna (patrz wyżej) a punkt w Jaworznie jest całkowicie zależny od tego w Trzebini, więc lepiej iść do razu do źródła.

----------


## trafal

Witam,
poszukuje dobrego kierownika budowy. Inwestycja na południu Krakowa - jeżeli ma ktoś sprawdzona osobą to proszę o namiary.

----------


## *Arkadia*

Właśnie zamierzam u nich kupić kilka drzwi. Wycenili towar taniej od innych sprzedawców. Aż się boję co będzie po tym co przeczytałam. Jedynie fakt, że wszystkie krytyczne posty są od forumowiczów z 1 postem mnie nie zraża. Zobaczymy co będzie. Jak będę mieć zamówione i zamontowane drzwi to napisze moje spostrzeżenia

----------


## bednar

Ten człowiek wykonuje prace przez podwykonawców, którzy się często zmieniają (pominę dlaczego), więc jakość zależy głównie od ekipy z którą aktualnie współpracuje. Sam jest koordynatorem i dostawcą osprzętu. Nie dogląda roboty. Nie sprawdza efektów. Problemem są wysokie ceny i konstrukcja umów (ja dałem się wydoić). Centralę wentylacyjną Renoventa mam zamontowaną tak, że nie mam na nią gwarancji firmowej, gdyż nie zostały spełnione wymagania gwarancyjne producenta. Nie polecam, raczej należy go omijać.

----------


## Aoczka

Robił ktoś może kominek u P. Kwiatkowskiego z ModernDom z Chrzanowa - jednocześnie Atelier Kominków z Zakopiańskiej 56 w Krakowie?

----------


## SebMaj

> Polecamy Pana od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy kartowo-gipsowej -  Bogusław Stępski 501-075-307.
> Polecił nam go fliziarz Pan Wojtek-też gorąco polecamy(793-991-143) polecony nam przez Redpradnika.Współpraca z nimi rewelacja.
> Teraz testujemy Pana Maćka ,rowniez namiar od Redpradnika i Ulkap.Napiszemy po skonczonej pracy,czyli w sierpniu-wtedy bedzie montaż schodów.
> 
> p.s słowo od mojej drugiej połówki: Pan Bogusław człowiek dusza. Rozmowa na poziomie Bizness Center Club. Opanowanie niewyrywne wypowiedzi klasa poprostu klasa. Jeśli komukolwiek brakuje kontaktu z wykonawcami na poziomie z góry polecam, ten Pan jest w pełni tego słowa znaczeniu uczciwy. Masę czasu spędził w Austrii gdzie partactwo, prowizorka,  półśrodki, itp.  najnormalniej w świecie nie mają prawa bytu bo inaczej wypadasz lub schodzisz na margines "wykończeniówki". Ustala uczciwie stawkę i jest profesjonalistą w swoim fachu. Wykonuje pracę rzetelnie sumiennie  z pełną dbałością o  szczegóły. p.s 2  przyjaciele zwą go Harnaś myślę, że ten przydomek nie tylkoodwołuje się do  jego długich  włosów  co do pełnego  zaangażowania w sprawiedliwość i niesienie pomocy "zatroskanym" inwstorom.  Gorąco polecam!.


Wita.

Również polecam pana Bogusłąwa Stępskiego.
Własnie jestem w trakcie końcowego etapu wykańczania domu m. inn. przez p Bogusława.
Elastycznność, kultura pracy, i solidnośc to cechy, które czynią współpracę z nim przyjemną.

----------


## mb1808

Czy słyszeliście o ekipie kierowanej przez Tomasza Jołda?
Czy możecie coś o niej powiedzieć?
Biła czy czarna lista?
Będęwdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## daria i przemek

Do białej listy dopisuje naszego Pana od tynków,tynki wykonane rewelacyjnie,ekipa terminowa solidna a przede wszystkim szybka,działają w Krakowie i okolicach;Pan Krzysztof tel.666300668

----------


## gp69

> Do białej listy dopisuje naszego Pana od tynków,tynki wykonane rewelacyjnie,ekipa terminowa solidna a przede wszystkim szybka,działają w Krakowie i okolicach;Pan Krzysztof tel.666300668


Tynki zewnętrzne czy wewnętrzne ?

Poszukuję otwartego na nowe technologie i pomysły hydraulika. Chodzi o wykonanie instalacji WOD-KAN i CO (wyłącznie ogrzewanie podłogowe).

----------


## comeon

Szukam kogoś kto będzie w stanie skosić kawałek łąki na której za tydzień zacznie powstawać domek. Polecicie kogoś, najlepiej z północnej strony Krakowa, Modlniczka, Modlnica - te okolice. Gdyby jeszcze potem zgrabił trawkę i ją wywiózł - bajka  :smile:

----------


## Ja18

Szukam firmy do podbitki.

----------


## Łukasz789

Szukam kogoś do przełoże4nia kostki ok.50m2 na terenie Krakowa.

----------


## mathiasso

> Szukam kogoś do przełoże4nia kostki ok.50m2 na terenie Krakowa.


jak rozumiem chodzi o ułożenie kostki.... jeśli tak spróbuj zadzwonić do Pana Tomka 506708970 i powołaj się na Maćka z Brzoskwini

----------


## bm_mi

Witam,
szukam kogoś bardzo SOLIDNEGO do wykonania drewnianego tarasu, ok 20m2.

Dzięki!

----------


## ChcialamMiecParkiet

CZARNA LISTA

Witam Wszystkich,
Chciałam Was uprzedzić przed robieniem parkietu przez Rafała Plądra z Kocmyrzowa.
Pokrótce opowiem co zrobił:
Gdy sie z nim spotkaliśmy wziąl zaliczkę 1700 zł na materiały. W zeszycie rozpisał ceny: osobno za usługę tj. 45z/metr, osobno za parkiet 2100, za klej 300, za listwy 150, za grunt 30, za lakier 550, za drugi lakier 300 .(Na uwagę zasługuje fakt rozliczania sie za każda rzecz osobno, a nie jak normalnie czyli cena za metr ze wszystkim(robocizna+materiał) PLUS cena za parkiet.) 
Umówiliśmy się za tydzień. Ustalonego dnia, Pan Pląder przywiózł droższy parkiet oraz klej mówiąc ze będziemy musieli dopłacić, gdyz zakupił lepsze materiały, nie przedstawiajac na to żadnej faktury. W sumie 4 wiaderka kleju, które miały być "troszke droższe" kosztowały nas w sumie 600 zl a parkiet 2400zl/ 24m2, za jesion rustykalny 1szej klasy. Pan Pląder wział w tym dniu również pieniądze na lakier oraz listwy, umawiając sie za dwa tygodnie na cyklinowanie i lakierowanie. Do zapłaty zostało 1080zł za samą robocizne. Pan Pląder nie pojawił sie u nas umówionego dnia. Podczas rozmowy telefonicznej powiedzial, że chce pieniądze jak przyjedzie tuż przed dokończeniem gdzie normalnie placi sie po skonczeniu, nawet na drugi dzien. Nie zgodziliśmy sie a Pan Plader odmowil przyjazdu nawet gdy zaproponowalismy mu ze zaplacimy za to co zrobil byle oddal za lakier oraz listwy, za które wział pieniądze. Zapytalismy rozwniez o obiecane na poczatku faktury, ze wzgledu na odliczenia, na ktore rowniez sie nie zgodzil. Robota którą zrobił, pozostawia również wiele do zyczenia. Uwazajcie na niego, my mu zaufalismy gdyż była to osoba z polecenia i teraz mamy problem z odzyskaniem pieniędzy do tej pory od marca. Jesli ktos rowniez zostal oszukany bo widzialam na forum ze jest pare takich osob to prosze o kontakt.

----------


## bm_mi

dlatego warto czytać forum (wpis z 2009):




> Przestrzegam wszystkich zainteresowanych parkietem przed firma
> 
> * P.H.U Rafał Pląder* działającą w okolicach Krakowa.
> 
> Facet jest strasznym fuszerem i nie ma za bardzo pojecia o tym co robi, a jego uczciwośc pozostawia wiele do życzenia. 
> 
> U mnie położyli parkiet na nie zagruntowanej wylewce i sie odkleił.  P. Pląder na poczatku zapewniał mnie, ze usterke usunie, ale po pewnym  czasie przestał odbierac telefony. 
> 
> Od innych osób również słyszalem b. niepochlebne opinie na jego temat.






> CZARNA LISTA
> 
> Witam Wszystkich,
> Chciałam Was uprzedzić przed robieniem parkietu przez Rafała Plądra z Kocmyrzowa.
> Pokrótce opowiem co zrobił:
> Gdy sie z nim spotkaliśmy wziąl zaliczkę 1700 zł na materiały. W zeszycie rozpisał ceny: osobno za usługę tj. 45z/metr, osobno za parkiet 2100, za klej 300, za listwy 150, za grunt 30, za lakier 550, za drugi lakier 300 .(Na uwagę zasługuje fakt rozliczania sie za każda rzecz osobno, a nie jak normalnie czyli cena za metr ze wszystkim(robocizna+materiał) PLUS cena za parkiet.) 
> Umówiliśmy się za tydzień. Ustalonego dnia, Pan Pląder przywiózł droższy parkiet oraz klej mówiąc ze będziemy musieli dopłacić, gdyz zakupił lepsze materiały, nie przedstawiajac na to żadnej faktury. W sumie 4 wiaderka kleju, które miały być "troszke droższe" kosztowały nas w sumie 600 zl a parkiet 2400zl/ 24m2, za jesion rustykalny 1szej klasy. Pan Pląder wział w tym dniu również pieniądze na lakier oraz listwy, umawiając sie za dwa tygodnie na cyklinowanie i lakierowanie. Do zapłaty zostało 1080zł za samą robocizne. Pan Pląder nie pojawił sie u nas umówionego dnia. Podczas rozmowy telefonicznej powiedzial, że chce pieniądze jak przyjedzie tuż przed dokończeniem gdzie normalnie placi sie po skonczeniu, nawet na drugi dzien. Nie zgodziliśmy sie a Pan Plader odmowil przyjazdu nawet gdy zaproponowalismy mu ze zaplacimy za to co zrobil byle oddal za lakier oraz listwy, za które wział pieniądze. Zapytalismy rozwniez o obiecane na poczatku faktury, ze wzgledu na odliczenia, na ktore rowniez sie nie zgodzil. Robota którą zrobił, pozostawia również wiele do zyczenia. Uwazajcie na niego, my mu zaufalismy gdyż była to osoba z polecenia i teraz mamy problem z odzyskaniem pieniędzy do tej pory od marca. Jesli ktos rowniez zostal oszukany bo widzialam na forum ze jest pare takich osob to prosze o kontakt.

----------


## bm_mi

> Witam,
> szukam kogoś bardzo SOLIDNEGO do wykonania drewnianego tarasu, ok 20m2.
> 
> Dzięki!



Podbijam temat ...

----------


## Blutka

Ja miałam bardzo solidnego wykonawcę tarasu drewnianego: 721 781 616
Przemiły człowiek, dobre ceny, świetne wykonanie.
Na priv wysyłam więcej danych.

----------


## Łukasz789

> jak rozumiem chodzi o ułożenie kostki.... jeśli tak spróbuj zadzwonić do Pana Tomka 506708970 i powołaj się na Maćka z Brzoskwini


Tak dokładnie o przełożenie kostki z przodu domu na jego tył. 
Panowie /Panie
Teraz inna beczka . Nie wiem czy dobre miejsce bo chciałbym żeby się więcej osób wypowiedziało ,czy gościa znają. Próbuje pomagać rodzica w ich remoncie. I jest problem .Ojciec wyhaczył gościa z okolic Olkusza ( tak wychodzi po blachach na samochodzie ),który podjął się położenia , pomalowania , wycyklinowania itp. za 93zł /m2 ( razem z materiałem tym parkietem) cena rewelka (aż za bardzo) , ale zaczyna się problem .Gość przyjechał nie zrobił na mnie pozytywnego wrażenia z prostej przyczyny przyjechał gość w moim wieku i wyjął próbkę pokazową i ręce w kieszenie ciągle i podoba się parkiecik podoba. Patrze się na niego jak an wariata miałem go już zjechać ale się wstrzymałem bo ojciec się zdecydował. Drugi raz przyjechał aby ograć wszystko z dziewczyną koszulka na ramiączkach i krótkie spodenki kobita tez ubrana jak an palże a nie jak do klienta. Ale do rzeczy na tym spotkaniu dograli ,że wchodzi za 3 tygodnie a kasa na materiał za ok. 2tygodnie nie upłynął tydzień a gość dzwoni ,że chce kasę 50% na parkiet.Ale jedna rzecz mnie zaszokowała ( wcześniej nie widziałem jej) dopiero teraz wizytówka nie ma na niej NIC  tylko numer telefonu.Pytam czy ktoś gościa kojarzy (jak znajdę wizytówkę to podam numer komórki) , gość układa parkiety podobno duża firma układająca parkiety po całej Polsce gość jeździ niebieskim bądź srebrnym nowy Caddy na olkuskich blachach .Kojarzy go ktoś? Ja bym zrezygnował , ale ojca ciężko przekonać.

----------


## hetman77

Witam,

Mam pytanie o studnie głębinową - czy masz już kogoś? Też będę szukał firmy w tych okolicach, kiedyś podzwoniłem i ceny były od 220 do 280zł/mb, i prognozy że wiercić trzeba będzie około 40m i może się nie udać...

Pozdrawiam,

Jarek




> czy zna ktos jakas ekipe od wiercenia studni glebinowych na terenie krakowa, okolica zakopianskiej, gory libertowskiej?
> 
> bo poki co rozmowy z ludzmi o gloszenie sklaniaja mnie do wozenia wody w baniakach

----------


## Łukasz789

Ustaliłem nazwę firmy AVI parkiety firma jest z Przeginii.

----------


## BartekKrk

> Ustaliłem nazwę firmy AVI parkiety firma jest z Przeginii.


Coś mi ta nazwa firmy  "mówi", zdaje się że mój tata miał z nimi doczynienia, ale nie wiem czy był zadowolony. Mogę sie dopytać.  Jakoś się nie mogę doczytać, czy Ty jesteś z nich zadowolony czy szukasza o nich opinii, czy może podałeś ich na czarną listę?

----------


## jakubovy

Stan Surowy
dwa tygodnie temu skończyłem stan surowy z polecaną przez redprądnika epipą pana Mariana Węgrzyna. Moge wystawic celującą ocenę. Panowie rzetelni! super dokładni! Notes Pana Mariana zawiera bezcenne teleony do wykonawców od wykończenia (skorzystałem juz z kilku - super rzetelni!) Są z okolic Tymbarka. Budowa z nimi to czysta przyjemność. Gorąco polecam i dla przypomnienia tel. 504-121-564. z tego co wiem jest jeszcze wolny termin na jesień (może na lato)
pozdrawiam

----------


## bm_mi

Niestety z bólem ale na "szaro-czarną" listę muszę wrzucić Krakstone (www.krakstone.pl)
od kamienia i montażu blatu kuchennego.

Raczej to drugie (czyli montaż) pozostawia wiele do życzenia, gdyż z wybranego kamienia
jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.
Za 1 razem przyjechał jeden fachowiec i zmierzył wszystko co trzeba, niestety 1 dzień przed montażem
firma Krakstone stwierdziła, że się jeszcze raz upewni co do poprawności wymiarów i przyjechał inny fachowiec
i zaczął rozkładać te swoje tekturki i stwierdził, że było źle zmierzone za 1 razem i coś tam sobie dorysował.
Nie za bardzo wiem co, bo akurat szukałem poziomicy bo do czegoś potrzebował.
Na drugi dzień przyjechali Panowie z gotowym blatem i no cóż...
okazało się, że dziura na zlew przesunięta jest o jakieś 3, 4 cm  :/ :/
Gość stwierdził, że dzień wcześniej musiałem mieć źle ustawione meble kuchenne i sobie źle odmierzył.
Totalna paranoja, co gorsze ta dziura wchodziła częściowo na zmywarkę, tak więc
de facto zlew mógł wejść nieco na zmywarkę.
Kłóciliśmy się nieźle, niestety ku.y za przeproszeniem również leciały, ale w końcu nie wiem jakim cudem
przekonali mnie, że podetną trochę ściany wewn. mebli kuchennych i wszystko będzie ok.
tak też zrobili i rzeczywiście zlew wchodził może z 6mm na miejsce gdzie miała być zmywarka.

Niestety, po paru dniach zmierzyłem to nieco dokładniej i stwierdziłem, że zmywarka 60cm jednak nie wejdzie  :sad: 
brakowało właśnie te 5-6mm, gdyż wszystko było zrobione na styk.

Za ten dziwny incydent ze źle wycięta dziurą na zlew, niestety Krakstone ląduje u mnie na czarnej liście  :sad: 
Z blatu jednak jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni suma sumarum  :smile: 
Problem zmywarki również się rozwiązał, gdyż zakupiłem 45cm, a po brzegach mam dołączone super drewniane listewki,
tak więc nawet gdy się ją otworzy wygląda to super.
Pana od kuchni polecę (bo jest naprawdę znakomity) w kolejnym poście jak znajdę czas.

----------


## bm_mi

Biała lista: Marek Frosztęga, tel. 608 346 532
Meble kuchenne.

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni zarówno z wykonania mebli kuchennych jak i z cen.
Kuchnia z frontami drewnianymi, szuflady Blum, wszystkie drzwi z cichym domykiem.
Sam nam BARDZO dużo doradził w trakcie kompletowania zamówienia, gdyż na początku mieliśmy tylko szkic kuchni.
Kilka rzeczy zmieniliśmy i teraz jesteśmy naprawdę bardzo zadowoleni, że nie upieraliśmy się przy swoim.
P. Marek zajmuje się tymi kuchniami już ponad 30 lat i wygląda, że zna się na tym co robi.
Dodatkowo wie chyba wszystko o nowych modelach lodówek, zmywarek, płyt indukcyjnych i piekarnikach.

Przez problem z blatem i zlewem (opisane nieco powyżej) wynikł nam problem ze zmywarką i koszem.
Nie robił żadnych problemów dorobił listewki do zmywarki oraz wymienił (!) kosz na własny koszt 
(gdyż kosz akurat on musiał kupić bo sam zapomniałem), tak aby się zmieścił.
Dodatkowo niedrogo dorobił nam stół i 4 krzesła do kuchni w tym samym kolorze co kuchnia.
Okap również pomalował, ale kolor niestety wyszedł nieco inny niż na reszcie, ale to pewnie przez to,
że to nie był dąb ale brzoza (tak mi się wydaje), ale to mały szczegół i generalnie wszystko na ok.

Cenowo - bardzo przyzwoicie i co ważne nie rośnie na koniec, jak to czasem bywa.

----------


## TheSunn

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do łazienki z okolic Wieliczki.

----------


## Ja18

> Szukam firmy do montażu podbitki dachowej /drewnianej/.


Podbijam temat ...

----------


## EmiFankaForum

Witajcie,

Mam problem dotyczący rozszczelnionego komina(podobno zapaliły się sadze i przez to pękł komin). Gościłam u siebie wielu fachowców-kominiarzy, których teorie i związane z nimi ceny robocizny różniły się od 3tys do 10 tys.:/ Aktualnie trafiłam na Jana Stalmacha, który jest z firmy Tarnawa, który zaproponował, że będzie rozwiercał komin i wkładał rurę. Moje obawy wzbudza jednak fakt rozwiercania komina, gdyż obawiam się że przez to mogą pojawić się pęknięcia na ścianach ze względu na inwazyjność całego procesu.
Znacie tego fachowca, może mieliście z nim do czynienia albo może znacie kogoś wartego polecenia?
będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## goraz

Witam,
jestem od kilku miesięcy stałym czytelnikiem forum. Aktualnie robię wykonczeniówkę domu, którego budowę -bagatela- rozpoczęłam 10 lat temu. Jak się zapewne domyślacie przydałby się tez niewielki remont. W związku z tym pszukuję fachowców od remontu dachu i kominów, wiem, że polecana jest tu brygada z Krzeszowic, ale może ktoś dodałby jeszcze jakichś sprawdzonych i rzetelnych ludzi, ponieważ ten dach robię już po raz trzeci i nie chciałabym do tego już wracać. Poszukuję również kogoś do tynków strukturalnych, a dokładnie do wykonania tynku trawertino, może ktoś z Małopolski jest wam znany i godny polecenia.

----------


## agrafka8

> Witam,
> pilnie szukam kogos do wykonania balustard nierdzewnych. Możecie kogoś polecić?


U Nas balustrade  w połaczeniu ze szkłem robiła firma INOXONI....musze przyznać że jestem bardzo zadowolona...cena przystępna...jedynie z terminem realizacji był poślizg.tel.609610506....P.S.mogę przesłać zdjęcia pozdrawiam.aga :yes:

----------


## redpradnik

czy polecicie mi firmy do ociepleń zewnetrznych?

----------


## mrmeX

> Poszukuję również kogoś do tynków strukturalnych, a dokładnie do wykonania tynku trawertino, może ktoś z Małopolski jest wam znany i godny polecenia.


Witam, Ja mogę polecić dobrego fachowca od tynków strukturalnych, u mnie akurat robił tynkiem strukturalnym  komin. Niby niewiele ale bardzo się starał i widać, że zna się na robocie. Komin bardzo starannie wykonany. Jakby co to telefon podam na priv
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cannon

Witam wszystkich .

Mam bardzo wielką prośbę .Polećcie mi kogoś od alarmów .
Pewni partacze zrobili mi alarm ,ale coś z nim jest nie tak .Włącza mi się stosunkowo często w nocy i boję się ,że sąsiedzi mnie kiedyś zlinczują .
Szukałem na forum ,ale niestety nikogo polecanego nie znalazłem .

Z góry wielkie dzięki

----------


## farewell

Witam,

Jestem na etapie budowaniu stanu surowego ale juz pomyslalem ze warto poszukac specjalistów od:
 - WOD-KAN
- CO
- GAZ
- Elektryka

Bylbym jeszcze wdzieczny jakby ktos podał namiar na jakis dobry, tani tartak albo sklad z wiezba dachowa.

Przeszedłem przez kilkadziesiąt stron i zebralem pare numerów ale moze mozecie jeszcze kogos polecic albo moze przeoczylem kogos kto jest naprawde godny polecenia.

Dzieki z góry  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> czy polecicie mi firmy do ociepleń zewnetrznych?


*Solidnie i w rozsadnej cenie ..... " moj " Pan Stanislaw  i jego ekipa 660 - 972 - 144 powolaj sie na Edyte .*

----------


## Magd80

Odradzam zakup okien w firmie *LEONARD w BOCHNII*

Niestety miałam przyjemność zakupić okna przez firmę Leonard Bochnia.
Firma Leonard należy do grupy firm „zapaciał niech spier…. czego on jeszcze tu chce”. Na początku jest dobrze dopóki nie zapłaci się za okna. Problemy zaczęły z chwila terminu montażu, który został przesunięty o podań dwa tygodnie a przy montażu wyszło ze pomiaru dobrze zrobić nie potrafią, nie mówiąc już o samym montażu, który przebiegał tragicznie. W wyniku tego montażu okna zostały uszkodzone, a do tej pory reklamacja nie została rozpatrzona. Mija już 3 miesiąc. Nie polecam i firmy Leonard jako dystrybutora oraz montażystę okien, a przede wszystkim pani Karoliny, która po zapłaceniu pieniędzy jest nieuprzejma, żeby nie powiedzieć bezczelna.

----------


## hatamoto

Reklama sklepu

----------


## gaga33

sprzwedam 150 sztuk stempli, wysokośc ok.2.90m, cena 4zl/szt.

----------


## goraz

Dzieki, ale własnie ściana została zakończona . Nie zagladałam na forum, bo długo nikt nie odpowiadał, więc bez zadnych rekomendacji wzięłam jedną z ofert w necie i nie żałuję. Efekt jest więcej niz zadawalający. Zrobiłam tynk trawertyn z magnata. Cenowo wyszło bez szaleństwa, więc mogę polecić firmę SMARTPLAST.PL

----------


## Edyta M

> sprzwedam 150 sztuk stempli, wysokośc ok.2.90m, cena 4zl/szt.


aneta .... nie ten adres .... wrzuc tutaj .... http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...cussionid=3038

----------


## anulawasz

poszukuje ekipy, która wykona taras drewniany, kogoś solidnego, sprawdzonego

----------


## jowitajb

Witam serdecznie!
Potrzebuję namiaru na tani skład kostki brukowej z Bruk-Betu (Kraków, okolice Wieliczki). Gdzie mają najlepsze ceny?

----------


## mc2000

Czy zna ktoś godnego polecenia stolarza do drzwi wewnętrznych (11szt) i zewnętrznych (1szt)?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Basia_KRK

Dopisuję do *Białej Listy* - Tynki wewnętrzne maszynowe cementowo-wapienne i gipsowe

Firma* SuperTynki* - Kraków, małopolska
http://www.supertynki.pl/
Jacek Bernacki - tel. 514 471 864

Młoda, uczciwa ekipa. Chłopaki naprawdę robią super tynki - u nas robili zarówno gipsowe, jak i cementowo-wapienne. To było rok temu. Teraz malowaliśmy, montowaliśmy listwy, płytki, podłogi - wszystko okazało się idealnie prosto, po roku nic nigdzie nie popękało. Tak więc śmiało polecam.
Dla zainteresowanych - zdjęcia u mnie w wątku  :smile: 

Podajcie hasło: forum murator  :big grin:

----------


## redpradnik

> Długo szukałem wykonawcy bramy wjazdowej , finalnie zdecydowałem się zlecić w/w Panu Kubie który jest wlascicielem firmy Bramstal.
> Konkurencyjny cenowo w stosunku do rynku , jakosc wykonania swietna , b. dobrze potrafi doradzic z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić jak ktoś potrzebuje wykonać bramę wjazdową , przęsła czy barierki ( u mnie wykonywał bramę wg wzoru z katalogu pewnej firmy ) .
> 
> Wstawiam fote wykonanych prac
> 
> Namiary:
> http://bramy-ogrodzenia.net.pl/
> 
> Email: [email protected] 
> ...


CZARNA LISTA - fragment zaczął rdzewieć - mimo kilku telefonów , maili ten Pan ma mnie w poważaniu tak więc NIE POLECAM

----------


## Robulencjo

CZARNA LISTA - SSO - WIESŁAW MYSZOGLĄD (Mszana Dolna)

U mnie robil wlasnie SSO i dramat, kominy tak krzywe, ze golym okiem widac. Wylewka stropowa 5 cm roznicy w poziomie (DRAMAT!!!). Na budowie brudno, material rozpirzony po calym placu. Wiezba na oko - jaskolki "uciekły" (chyba do ciepłych krajów - śmiech przez łzy).

 jego pracownicy wala gorzale na całego - za flaszki (sprytnie pochowane) to mogłem sobie rower kupić

I teraz najgorsze - po wypłacie zero odbierania telefonów, żadnego kontaktu. Mimo umowy i gwarancji (3 lata) na wykonane prace ma mnie daleko w swojej czarnej d....

Unikajcie tego pana i jego ekip. Z tego co wiem to robi tez wykonczenia, ale nawet przez myśl mi nie przeszło, żeby z nim dalej się mordować.

----------


## edyt

> czy polecicie mi firmy do ociepleń zewnetrznych?


O też kogoś szukam. Ekipy solidnej i uczciwej.Pmóżcie :big lol:

----------


## edyt

Witam bardzo proszę o namiary na ekipę od ocieplen. Włśnie kgoś szukam. Z góry dziękuje :big lol:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> czy polecicie mi firmy do ociepleń zewnetrznych?


Ja polecam polecanego przez Konieczki p. Janka - 508090226. Rodzinna ekipa (chyba 6-ciu spokrewnionych gości) - robota ładna, szybka i dokładna. Ocieplali u mnie, właśnie skończyli też robotę u kolegi; obydwa domy na szarym styropianie + Caparolu (tynk silikonowy itp.)  - bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## gsmhurt24

Jestem tutaj od niedawna uzytkownikiem zarejestrowanym
wczesniej przegladałem to forum i prawie wszyscy którzy u mnie pracowali na budowie byli polecani na tym forum, miałem to szczescie ze znam sie na sprawach budowlanych więc wykonawcy z którymi umawiałem sie na prace przechodzili selekcję ..
wybuduwałem juz drugi dom więc jakies doswiadczenie posiadam w tym wzgledzie
napiszę tylko o tych których polecam 
]stan surowy mury i dach- Szczepan Kozioł tel  507136954
Kanalizacja woda wraz z CO  Józef Chlebda  602779337
Tynki Wylewki Marek Niedojad 607998928
elektryk Celer 603188958
Łazienka wraz  w ukladaniem płytek Jacek Michalik 888864111
Poddasze i suche tynki ocieplenie poddasza Dariusz Opoka 506835413 lub 508411595
Okna i drzwi wejsciowe Sokółka OKna i drzwi z ul Zakopianska
malowanie Obajtek Zbigniew 122501076, 516327309
Ocieplenie domu TUES frma Grzegorza 607557756

----------


## Kuxxica

Marek Borkowski - robotnik od wykończeń (łazienki, podłogi, ściany, malowanie i tp.) 
Zainkasował z góry kasę, nie dokończył zlecenia zostawiając rozgrzebaną robotę i więcej się już nie pokazał zabierając klucz od domu, który mu udostępniono na czas realizacji. 
Czy ktoś zna tego człowieka, czy komuś wykonywał remonty lub inne prace ? 
Czy są inne osoby przez niego oszukane ! 

Proszę o opinie !

----------


## Budowa2012

Jesli chodzi o notariusza, to moge polecic pana Sojke z Krzeszowic, natomiast nie polecam pani Potejko z Libiaza. Szczególy chetnie podam zainteresowanym.

----------


## daro1978

Witam 
Szukam firmy budowlanej ktora wybuduje dom do stanu deweloperskiego, jezeli macie jakas solidna ekipe z  wojewodztwa malopolskiego prosze dajcie znac

----------


## SylwiaKrakow

BIAŁA LISTA:
Polecam z czystym sumieniem ekipe P. Ślusarczyka
www.pslusarczyk.pl     FB: FRB SLUSARCZYK

Wykonywali u nas ocieplenie poddasza i cala wykonczeniowke. Poraz kolejny nas nie zawiedli, . Wysoka jakosc uslug i przyzwoite stawki. jak najbardziej polecam

----------


## .:migotka:.

I ja się dorzucę do białej listy:

-* geodeta Artur Majewski tel 506 464 699* 
Robił nam mapki - współpraca bez zarzutu,  nie chciał zaliczki, robota wykonana w zasadzie na telefon, szybko i bezproblemowo. O ile pamiętam biuro ma w Liszkach, ale można się umawiać też w Krakowie na ul. Piłsudskiego

- *geolog Grzegorz Palka tel 502 397 436*
Robił nam badanie geotechniczne gruntu. Cenowo ok, robi min trzy otwory (byli tacy, co deklarowali, że 1 wystarczy), również wszystko załatwiane telefonicznie i mailowo. Działa ekspresowo: zlecenie dostał w środę wieczorem, w czwartek zadzwonił, że był już na działce, a w piątek po południu przywiózł mi gotową opinię do domu  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem ekipe P. Ślusarczyka
> www.pslusarczyk.pl FB: FRB SLUSARCZYK
> 
> Wykonywali u nas ocieplenie poddasza i cala wykonczeniowke. Poraz kolejny nas nie zawiedli, . Wysoka jakosc uslug i przyzwoite stawki. jak najbardziej polecam


*To chyba ja tylko bylam jedyna osoba na tym forum u ktorej Pan Slusarczyk za nieprzyzwoita stawke chcial pracowac ..... wycena jaka dostalam od Niego po prostu zwalila mnie z nog !!!!!!! ........ coz widocznie moj dom jakis inny ... jest ...*

----------


## Edyta M

> O też kogoś szukam. Ekipy solidnej i uczciwej.Pmóżcie





> Witam bardzo proszę o namiary na ekipę od ocieplen. Włśnie kgoś szukam. Z góry dziękuje


*Polecam Pana Stanislawa i jego ekipe 660 - 972 - 144 powolaj sie na Edyte .*

----------


## daro1978

Witam 
Czy ktos mial doswiadczenie z firma kros-system z malopolski ?Interesuja mnie wszystkie opinie na ich temat

----------


## slusar

> *To chyba ja tylko bylam jedyna osoba na tym forum u ktorej Pan Slusarczyk za nieprzyzwoita stawke chcial pracowac ..... wycena jaka dostalam od Niego po prostu zwalila mnie z nog !!!!!!! ........ coz widocznie moj dom jakis inny ... jest ...*


i po co te osobiste podjazdy?

----------


## kakusek

> i po co te osobiste podjazdy?


 Do tego wlasnie sluzy ten watek aby przyszli zleceniodawcy nie brali fachowcow w "ciemno" 
Swoja droga pozazdroscic  czujnosci  :big lol:

----------


## kakusek

Skoro juz tu jestem to do CZARNEJ listy dodaje moich dwoch wykonawcow :
1.Elektryk *Grzegorz Syposz firma Sypex* . Polecala go aki-aki i wg niej wszystko bylo ok .Niestety u mnie sie nie sprawdzil totalnie.Faktycznie gosc bardzo sympatyczny i wydawalo mi sie ze solidny. Pierwsze "nieporozumienie" nadeszlo przy rozliczeniu kiedy to ow Pan zazyczyl sobie doplaty kilku tys na pokrycie kosztow materialow i robocizny za "dodatkowe" prace.Buduje na odleglosc wiec ciezko mi bylo to zweryfikowac i glupia zaplacilam.Okazalo sie ze Pan porobil puszki do sterowania podlogowka w pomieszczeniach gdzie jej tam wogole nie bedzie ,ze wyjscie wody na ogrod jest z tylu domu ( 15 ar ogrod golym okiem widac z boku domu ) itp 
Pozniej przez 2 msc nie moglismy sie doprosic o dostarczenie koncowych dokumentow  :bash: i opisu skrzynki rozdzielczej.
Najgorsze wyszlo jednak na koncu kiedy po przerwie chcielismy uzywac tej instalacji.Okazalo sie ze cala skrzynka nadaje sie do wyrwania i ponownego opisania (malo co sie zgadzalo) .Nowy elektryk musial kabel po kablu sprawdzac wszystko od nowa i robic rozne poprawki.Puszki elektryczne osadzone na roznych wysokosciach (roznice 10-15 cm ) w jednym pomieszczeniu na sasiadujacych scianach to szczegół.
W efekcie musialam za instalacje elektryczna zaplacic 2 raz   :mad:    Oczywiscie jak to bywa z Panem nie ma juz zadnego kontaktu i ponoc wyjechal z kraju

----------


## kakusek

2. Ekipa od tynkow cementowo-wapiennych* p.Adam * z Nowego Sącza  polecany przez Piotr_M.
Tynki sa jedynie cementowe (chlopaczek ktory stał  przy maszynie dorabial sobie podczas wakacji i chyba nie chcialo mu sie bawic z wapnem i dodawal go w znikomych ilosciach ) Bardzo duzo zmarnowanego materialu (nie mogli wykopac maszyny po zakonczeniu prac) a i same tynki ktore mialy byc juz cacy bez koniecznosci gładzi wygladaja fatalnie. Wiekszosc okien mam rowniez do poprawy wiec ogolnie nie polecam chyba ze ktos sie zna i bedzie im patrzyl na rece i pilnowal kazdego dnia .

----------


## edyt

Witam polecałam ostatnio ekipę tynkarską starali się ale jak pojawił się problem krzywy sufit to po zwróceniu uwagi chłopaki chciały się wyprowadzić z budowy. Obrazili się. CZARNA LISTA UWAŻAĆ Rafał 511 416 068

----------


## edyt

Szukam sprawdzonego kierownika który pomógł by mi odebrać pracę od moich fachowców czy polecacie kogoś??

----------


## Edyta M

> Szukam sprawdzonego kierownika który pomógł by mi odebrać pracę od moich fachowców czy polecacie kogoś??


*edyt ....* budujesz dom i nie masz kierownika budowy ? a kto prowadzi Twoj dziennik .....

----------


## edyt

Mam ale kiepskiego a potrzebuję odebrać!! Bo ekipa twierdzi że się nie da.... a ja myślę że jednak da i muszę mieć kogoś  :bye:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> *To chyba ja tylko bylam jedyna osoba na tym forum u ktorej Pan Slusarczyk za nieprzyzwoita stawke chcial pracowac ..... wycena jaka dostalam od Niego po prostu zwalila mnie z nog !!!!!!! ........ coz widocznie moj dom jakis inny ... jest ...*


Nie wnikając w indywidualne przypadki - ja z p. Ślusarczyka jestem zadowolony i jak najbardziej polecić - u mnie zaczęli od ocieplania poddasza i poza flizowaniem, drzwiami wewn. i schodami robili w zasadzie całą wykończeniówkę - nie mam zastrzeżeń co do robót,  a jeśli chodzi o utrzymywanie porządku to bodaj najczystsza ekipa na całej budowie. Terminowo również OK (aczkolwiek u mnie większość robót była przez zimę, więc wtedy np. o pracę przy ocieplaniu poddasza gorzej  :wink: .

Cenowo jak widać to indywidualny przypadek - u mnie nie odbiegali jakoś specjalnie od innych wycen.

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie wnikając w indywidualne przypadki - ja z p. Ślusarczyka jestem zadowolony i jak najbardziej polecić - u mnie zaczęli od ocieplania poddasza i poza flizowaniem, drzwiami wewn. i schodami robili w zasadzie całą wykończeniówkę - nie mam zastrzeżeń co do robót, a jeśli chodzi o utrzymywanie porządku to bodaj najczystsza ekipa na całej budowie. Terminowo również OK (aczkolwiek u mnie większość robót była przez zimę, więc wtedy np. o pracę przy ocieplaniu poddasza gorzej .
> 
> Cenowo jak widać to indywidualny przypadek - u mnie nie odbiegali jakoś specjalnie od innych wycen.


*Nie mialam okazji sprawdzic jakim fachowcem jest Pan Slusarczyk .... ale jak wykonawca zaczyna rozmowe od ...... " poddasze jest bardzo skomplikowane " ........ w zwiazku z tym cena za m2 wyniesie 80 zl. netto bez materialu  ( welna, stelaz , folia, plyta , spoinowanie ) i w pozniejszym rozrachunku moze ulec zmianie  ...... Nie wiem jak dla Ciebie , ale dla mnie 100zl. za m2 brutto za docieplenie poddasza to przesada .... 
Nie pracuja u mnie tylko "lokalni " zatrudniam ludzi z roznych regionow Polski ( Krakow , Lodz , Warszawa ) ..... Mimo tego , ze buduje na odleglosc orientuje sie w cenach jakie obowiazuja w Polsce .... ta uwazam byla mocno przesadzona ....*

----------


## slusar

> *Nie mialam okazji sprawdzic jakim fachowcem jest Pan Slusarczyk .... ale jak wykonawca zaczyna rozmowe od ...... " poddasze jest bardzo skomplikowane " ........ w zwiazku z tym cena za m2 wyniesie 80 zl. netto bez materialu  ( welna, stelaz , folia, plyta , spoinowanie ) i w pozniejszym rozrachunku moze ulec zmianie  ...... Nie wiem jak dla Ciebie , ale dla mnie 100zl. za m2 brutto za docieplenie poddasza to przesada .... 
> Nie pracuja u mnie tylko "lokalni " zatrudniam ludzi z roznych regionow Polski ( Krakow , Lodz , Warszawa ) ..... Mimo tego , ze buduje na odleglosc orientuje sie w cenach jakie obowiazuja w Polsce .... ta uwazam byla mocno przesadzona ....*


Witam,
Sz.P.  widze ze Pani dalej swoje!!!
Jak sobie Pani to wyobrazala -ze przyjedzie Slusarczyk do Tarnowa z cenami z Krakowa i bedzie dojezdzal okolo 200km.
Czy moze przyjedzie i cala ekipa bedzie  spac u Pani w garazu i myc sie w szafliku (w styczniu)  tak jak ekipa od kamienia. Pragne dodac ze ten epizod Mam juz za Soba-nie chce do niego wracac.
Niestety naleze do tej Jasnej strefy wykonawcow (place zusy/podatki itp) czyli sa koszty .
Co do "skomplikowane poddasze" to faktycznie troszke Mnie ponioslo. Skomplikowane poddasze to robie teraz albo dopiero bede robil!!!
Prosze wiec o zejscie z mojego tematu-ja ten rozdzial zakonczylem w listopadze 2011 roku.
I tak na marginesie to nie Ja zabiegalem o prace u Pani tylko Pani zabiegala o to abym U Pani wykonal Ocieplenie. A osobiste podjazdy prosze zachowac dla Siebie bo Nikogo z Inwestorow nie 
-OKRADLEM 
-OSZUKALEM
-itp
Dodam tylko ze dawalismy od Siebie wiecej niz to wynikalo z postanowien.
Pani Zycze Wszystkiego Najlepszego i powodzenia w dalszym Zyciu.
Z powazaniem 
Slusarczyk Piotrek

----------


## Edyta M

*Panie Slusar widze , ze teraz to  Pana ponioslo ......  prosze nie robic z siebie ofiary losu.... ...... nalezy Pan do tych butnych wykonawcow , a to raczej nie pomaga w biznesie ..... wiecej pokory .... moze gdyby raz przespal sie Pan w garazu  i wymyl w szafliku ,a na obiadl zjadl chinska zupke zalana wrzatkiem to docenilby Pan inne wartosci jakie niesie ze soba zycie. ..... 
 
*

----------


## slusar

> *Panie Slusar widze , ze teraz to  Pana ponioslo ......  prosze nie robic z siebie ofiary losu.... ...... nalezy Pan do tych butnych wykonawcow , a to raczej nie pomaga w biznesie ..... wiecej pokory .... moze gdyby raz przespal sie Pan w garazu  i wymyl w szafliku ,a na obiadl zjadl chinska zupke zalana wrzatkiem to docenilby Pan inne wartosci jakie niesie ze soba zycie. ..... 
>  
> *


Brak umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem? Z Mojej strony koniec ze zbednym ot!

----------


## Edyta M

*Wlasnie o tym pisze wiecej pokory szanowny Panie szkodzi Pan sobie , a nie mnie mysli Pan , ze inwestor chetnie zatrudni takiego wykonawce ....  a epizod  o ktorym Pan wspomnial pewnie nigdy nie mial miejsca ( opieram sie na wycenie jak dostalam  w ktorej uwzglednil Pan hotele , diety dla pracownikow itp. ) wiec dlatego trudno mi w niego uwierzyc  .... *

----------


## ocw

> Czarna lista - p. Joanna Rulka www.studioduo.pl. P. Joanna robi projekty wnętrz. Jest świetnym fachowcem - ma super pomysły i nie znam osoby, która lepiej umiałaby dobrać kolory. 
> 
> Niestety, po pierwsze jest nieuważna jeśli chodzi o szczegóły i - co gorsze - w ogóle nie robi to na niej wrażenia (u nas łazienkę zaprojektowała tak, że przy otwieraniu drzwi uderzają o półkę z rigipsu; ponadto nie wzięła pod uwagę tego gdzie jest przyłącze wody w łazience co spowodowało, że musieliśmy po raz drugi i w ostatniej chwili ściągać hydraulika aby je przesunął, podczas gdy fliziarz stał mu już nad głową z płytkami gotowymi do przyklejenia). 
> 
> Po drugie jest koszmarna we współpracy, zwł. jeśli ktoś jej podpadnie (a ja podpadłam, ponieważ śmiałam ją upomnieć i domagać się swojego). Nie można się do niej dodzwonić, jest nieuprzejma, niegrzeczna, obraźliwa i przyjmuje pozycję roszczeniową, jeśli uzna że nie chce się jej już pracować to mówi że swoje obowiązki wykonała i tyle. Niestety jest też złośliwa - nam obiecała namiar na swoją ekipę po czym stwierdziła, żebyśmy skorzystali z usług innej, droższej, bo ona nie musi nam przekazywać swoich prywatnych kontaktów. Ponadto w trakcie prac żądała nieuzasadnionego dodatkowego wynagrodzenia. 
> 
> Z żadnym wykonawcą nie mieliśmy takich problemów jak z nią i przy żadnym tyle się nie nadenerwowaliśmy. Dopiero kiedy sprawa otarła się o prawnika p. Joanna spuściła z tonu i dokończyła swoją pracę. 
> 
> Szczerze odradzam współpracę.


Czarna Lista -> p. Joanna Rulka www.studioduo.pl

Cytuję wypowiedź, ponieważ oddaje ona w pełni moje odczucia co do współpracy z p. Rulką. 
Jeśli chodzi o stronę merytoryczną, to w większości ma bardzo ciekawe pomysły.

Niestety współpraca z p. Rulką to koszmar! Niekończące się problemy, fochy i ignorancja. Czasami ma dobry humor i rozmawiając z nią można odnieść wrażenie, że jest "do rany przyłóż", wszystko tłumaczy, mówi, że zawsze chętnie odpowie na wszelkie wątpliwości mailowo, itp.
W rzeczywistości zaniedbuje maile, albo nie odpisuje, albo odpisuje bardzo wybiórczo. Skutkuje to także tym, że nie uwzględnia w projekcie wszystkich zaleceń zleceniodawcy.
Sprawia wrażenie swoim zachowaniem, jakby była nieomylna (sugeruje, żeby więcej słuchać jej, a mniej innych...). Jeśli więc ktoś jest bardziej dociekliwy i chce mieć wszystko zapięte na ostatni guzik, to nie polecam.
Jedyne o co dba Pani Rulka, to terminowe płatności, co więcej wymaga całości wpłaty jeszcze przed ostatecznym zrealizowaniem umowy. Zapomina, że to klient ją wynajmuje do pracy, zachowując się jakby robiła łaskę, że w ogóle cokolwiek robi.

Szalenie nierzetelna, niegrzeczna i nieuprzejma.
Szkoda, że nie dopuszcza swojego męża z którym wspólnie pracuje do kontaktów z klientami, bo miałem przyjemność go poznać, jak był na pomiarze (Pani Rulka się umówiła, ale oczywiście jej coś wypadło i potem jeszcze miała pretensje, że nie może dobrze pracować jak nie widziała obiektu, który projektuje). Tak więc jeśli tylko można by wszystkie rzeczy dogrywać i ustalać z mężem, a p. Rulka zajmowała by się tylko projektowaniem, to sądzę, że współpraca byłaby przyjemnością.

Polecić p. Rulkę mogę tylko komuś, kto chce zrobić projekt razem z remontem (wybierając jej ekipę), nie chce się wtrącać i planuje się zdać całkowicie na pomysły p. Rulki. Wtedy wybór Pani Rulki jest dobrym pomysłem.

Jeszcze jedna rada, róbcie sobie dodatkowe wyceny u innych ekip remontowych i stolarzy. Ci od p. Rulki byli średnio dwa lub więcej razy drożsi (może jakaś dodatkowa prowizja jest wtedy dla pani Joanny, nie wiem)

Jednym słowem: ODRADZAM!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *To chyba ja tylko bylam jedyna osoba na tym forum u ktorej Pan Slusarczyk za nieprzyzwoita stawke chcial pracowac ..... wycena jaka dostalam od Niego po prostu zwalila mnie z nog !!!!!!! ........ coz widocznie moj dom jakis inny ... jest ...*





> Nie wnikając w indywidualne przypadki - ja z p. Ślusarczyka jestem zadowolony i jak najbardziej polecić - u mnie zaczęli od ocieplania poddasza i poza flizowaniem, drzwiami wewn. i schodami robili w zasadzie całą wykończeniówkę - nie mam zastrzeżeń co do robót,  a jeśli chodzi o utrzymywanie porządku to bodaj najczystsza ekipa na całej budowie. Terminowo również OK (aczkolwiek u mnie większość robót była przez zimę, więc wtedy np. o pracę przy ocieplaniu poddasza gorzej .
> 
> Cenowo jak widać to indywidualny przypadek - u mnie nie odbiegali jakoś specjalnie od innych wycen.





> *Nie mialam okazji sprawdzic jakim fachowcem jest Pan Slusarczyk .... ale jak wykonawca zaczyna rozmowe od ...... " poddasze jest bardzo skomplikowane " ........ w zwiazku z tym cena za m2 wyniesie 80 zl. netto bez materialu  ( welna, stelaz , folia, plyta , spoinowanie ) i w pozniejszym rozrachunku moze ulec zmianie  ...... Nie wiem jak dla Ciebie , ale dla mnie 100zl. za m2 brutto za docieplenie poddasza to przesada .... 
> Nie pracuja u mnie tylko "lokalni " zatrudniam ludzi z roznych regionow Polski ( Krakow , Lodz , Warszawa ) ..... Mimo tego , ze buduje na odleglosc orientuje sie w cenach jakie obowiazuja w Polsce .... ta uwazam byla mocno przesadzona ....*


...no dostał się Chłopina na czarną listę bo bierze 5zł więcej niż inni. Czarna lista to chyba służy do piętnowania partaczy i oszustów a nie do wytykania że ten za drogi a tamten za tani. Mój potencjalny Inwestor "pochwalił" mi się że na castingu ceny szły od 30zł/m2 do 100zł/m2 (Pruszków pod Warszawą)... Pani *Edyto M* wydaje mi się że tym wpisem umieściła się Pani na czarnej liście inwestorów - Boże chroń przed takimi inwestorami!

----------


## Edyta M

*Boze bron przed wykonawcami naciagaczami ..... 

Rom-Kon wiedzialam , ze Slusar do Ciebie o pomoc zapuka .... w koncu kolega po fachu i musicie sie wspierac ........ kurcze ale zeby drobnej kobitki baly sie TAAAAAAKIE CHLOPY ..... ...... WOW ....*

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Boze bron przed wykonawcami naciagaczami ..... 
> 
> Rom-Kon wiedzialam , ze Slusar do Ciebie o pomoc zapuka .... w koncu kolega po fachu i musicie sie wspierac ........ kurcze ale zeby drobnej kobitki baly sie TAAAAAAKIE CHLOPY ..... ...... WOW ....*


Kobieto porąbało Cię już całkiem? śledzę ten watek tylko dlatego że kiedyś i ja tu zamieściłem wpis na czarną listę i schodzą mi maile z powiadomieniem!

----------


## Edyta M

> Kobieto porąbało Cię już całkiem? śledzę ten watek tylko dlatego że kiedyś i ja tu zamieściłem wpis na czarną listę i schodzą mi maile z powiadomieniem!


*Rom - Kon* skoro " przypadkiem "  sie tutaj znalazles to swoim wpisem oddales koledze niedzwiedzia przysluge .... widze , ze  jestes najlepszym doradca od poddaszy , a nie najlepszym doradca w sprawach finansowych .... A Pana Slusarczyka nie wpisalam na czarna liste ( skad takie wnioski ? ) napisalam jedynie , ze mnie potraktowal wyjatkowo ..... dajac mi wycene z takiej polki do ktorej trudno dosiegnac ,to Ty dopisales  Slusara do czarnych ..... 
 :yes: 
P.S. 
Swoja droga slownictwo masz dosyc specyficzne tak zwracasz sie do zony czy dziewczyny ? _Kobieto porabalo Cie juz calkiem znowu zapomnialas zgasic swiatla w lodowce ........._ jak widzisz tez mam poczucie humoru , ale nie obrazam innych ( przynajmniej na pierwszym spotkaniu ) .

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Edyto M* jeśli nie wpisałaś na czarną listę to pewnie był to wpis na białą - bo przecież to jest czarna i biała a nie jakaś inna kolorowa. Po tonie Twoich wypowiedzi wnioskuję że wykończeniówka wykańcza i to nie tylko finansowo... może czas udać się do specjalisty? Jesteś przebojową kobietą i raczej nie można Ci zarzucić zbyt niskiej samooceny ani zaniżania swojej wartości ale zacytuje moją śp. babcię "wesz jak za kołnierz wlezie to tnie niesamowicie" ...a moja babcia miała bogate doświadczenie życiowe bo przeżyła trzy wojny w tym dwie światowe!

----------


## Edyta M

*Rom - Kon* moze gdybys budowal swoj dom i co 3-ci wykonawca probowal Ciebie oszukac zawyzajac ceny ( bo buduje Pani taaaaaaaki dom ) to przez inne okulary " wielki wodzu " zaczalbys ogladac zycie . Gosc od ogrodzenia podal mi cene 55zl.m bo zlecenie bylo duze ( mam 16 -o arowa dzialke ) na kilkadziesiat tysiecy ...... ale jak tylko przyjechal na miejsce i zobaczyl dom cena wzrosla do 90 zl. m....... kolejny fliziarz mial polozyc ok. 500m2 plytek umowilam sie na konkurencyjna cene z nim ....NO BO DUZE ZLECENIE ...... niestety nie umial gosc dotrzymac umow i co wchodzil do kolejnego pomieszczenia to cena za m2 wzrastala ..... az ostatnio przegial bo chcial podniesc sie 13 zl. na m2 ....... wiec wylecial z roboty .... , inny kradl mi material na budowie ( rolki welny ) bo podobno na paliwo potrzebowal ..... przyklady moge mnozyc . Pan Slusarczyk tez poddasza robil przynajmniej w listopadzie 2011 ok.  45 zl. m2 a mnie polecial z cena 100zl........ bez przesady 60 zl. moglam zrozumiec ale ze stowa to przegial ..... sorry nikt nie lubi byc okradany i naciagany na kase  :no: . Pewnie  kazdy z nich myslal, ze jak na odleglosc i to jeszcze baba buduje to dowolnie mozna samemu sobie ustalac wynagrodzenia bo i tak sie nie polapie .....

----------


## dusiek

> *Rom - Kon* moze gdybys budowal swoj dom i co 3-ci wykonawca probowal Ciebie oszukac zawyzajac ceny ( bo buduje Pani taaaaaaaki dom ) to przez inne okulary " wielki wodzu " zaczalbys ogladac zycie . Gosc od ogrodzenia podal mi cene 55zl.m bo zlecenie bylo duze ( mam 16 -o arowa dzialke ) na kilkadziesiat tysiecy ...... ale jak tylko przyjechal na miejsce i zobaczyl dom cena wzrosla do 90 zl. m....... kolejny fliziarz mial polozyc ok. 500m2 plytek umowilam sie na konkurencyjna cene z nim ....NO BO DUZE ZLECENIE ...... niestety nie umial gosc dotrzymac umow i co wchodzil do kolejnego pomieszczenia to cena za m2 wzrastala ..... az ostatnio przegial bo chcial podniesc sie 13 zl. na m2 ....... wiec wylecial z roboty .... , inny kradl mi material na budowie ( rolki welny ) bo podobno na paliwo potrzebowal ..... przyklady moge mnozyc . Pan Slusarczyk tez poddasza robil przynajmniej w listopadzie 2011 ok.  45 zl. m2 a mnie polecial z cena 100zl........ bez przesady 60 zl. moglam zrozumiec ale ze stowa to przegial ..... sorry nikt nie lubi byc okradany i naciagany na kase . Pewnie  kazdy z nich myslal, ze jak na odleglosc i to jeszcze baba buduje to dowolnie mozna samemu sobie ustalac wynagrodzenia bo i tak sie nie polapie .....


Do tej pory bylam przekonana , ze to moj wykonawca oszalal... widze ze takich jest wiecej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...parę lat temu też zobaczyłem taaaki dom i tyyyle metrów i dostałem klapek na oczach... podałem zaniżoną cenę bo wyjdę na metrach... no i wyszedłem... po pierwszych dwustu metrach (łącznie miało być 600)... prawie zbankrutowałem bo wymagania były z kosmosu. O renegocjacji stawek nie było mowy więc zwinąłem narzędzia i poszedłem do normalnego Inwestora... no i się podniosłem na niewiele większych stawkach ale z normalnym Inwestorem. Teraz mam też dylemat. Bardzo skomplikowane poddasze i według moich stawek roboty  za 15tys.  ale jest tak trudne że gdybym na nie wszedł to popłynąłbym finansowo... muszę niestety zawołać 20tys. czyli według waszych kryteriów dowalić bo chałupa duża i Inwestora stać. Podam "parametry" poddasza: okna połaciowe  5szt.  kosze i naroża 15szt. (!!!!)  lukarny 4szt.   7 pomieszczeń ale łącznie metrów niewiele. Upierdliwe do granic przyzwoitości i co? Mam postawić stawkę tak jak przy dachu 2-spadowym? ...tu też stawka będzie około  100zł/m2 a może nawet więcej - normalnie zdzierstwo z mojej strony!!! Co ja sobie myślę! Przecież na robotę można też jeździć rowerem! Burżuj jeden!

...druga sprawa: szukacie tanich ekip. Dobra ekipa się ceni. Dobra ekipa nie podpiera się "sznurkami budowlanymi" odpornymi na przyswajanie wiedzy tylko bazuje na ludziach wykształconych - nie zawsze w zawodach budowlanych ale myślących, po maturze a czasem z magistrem (teraz mam pracownika po studiach ale jeszcze bez magistra... niestety  :wink:  ) a takim pracownikom nie płaci się 5zł/h. Konkluzja jest taka: jeśli płacicie jak za flaszkę to nie dziw że robota jest jak po flaszce!

jeszcze dopisek: tanio to możecie wyjechać na wczasy do Egiptu... tanie wycieczki... tanie linie lotnicze... a lokaty tylko na wysoko oprocentowanych kontach w Amber Gold! Good luck!  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Do tej pory bylam przekonana , ze to moj wykonawca oszalal... widze ze takich jest wiecej.


...a nie dostrzegasz że oszaleli również piekarze, rzeźnicy, "lejkowy" na CPN-ie? ...jeśli ja bym u Ciebie robił to niestety ale chleb, masło, paliwo do mojego samochodu to właśnie Ty musisz mi kupić! Nie "czujesz" tej zależności?

----------


## dusiek

> ...a nie dostrzegasz że oszaleli również piekarze, rzeźnicy, "lejkowy" na CPN-ie? ...jeśli ja bym u Ciebie robił to niestety ale chleb, masło, paliwo do mojego samochodu to właśnie Ty musisz mi kupić! Nie "czujesz" tej zależności?


Nie , Rom Kom, nie "czuje" problemu , jeden fachowiec robi za 60zl a drugiemu 100zl za malo. Oboje jedza ten sam chleb, maslo i placa te same podatki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Czy ktoś wie, gdzie się podziała Biała i Czarna lista, która swego czasu była zebrana "do kupy" przez jednego z forumowiczów? 
Niestety nie pamiętam, którego, ale był to zbiór linków. Bardzo ułatwiało to życie, teraz znalezienie czegokolwiek zajmuje mnóstwo czasu...

----------


## Edyta M

> .. szukacie tanich ekip. Dobra ekipa się ceni. Dobra ekipa nie podpiera się "sznurkami budowlanymi" odpornymi na przyswajanie wiedzy tylko bazuje na ludziach wykształconych - nie zawsze w zawodach budowlanych ale myślących, po maturze a czasem z magistrem (teraz mam pracownika po studiach ale jeszcze bez magistra... niestety  ) a takim pracownikom nie płaci się 5zł/h. Konkluzja jest taka: jeśli płacicie jak za flaszkę to nie dziw że robota jest jak po flaszce!
> 
> jeszcze dopisek: tanio to możecie wyjechać na wczasy do Egiptu... tanie wycieczki... tanie linie lotnicze... a lokaty tylko na wysoko oprocentowanych kontach w Amber Gold! Good luck!


I tutaj sie mylisz nikt nie szuka tanich ekip tylko normalnych  wykonawcow pracujacych za rozsadna cene .....  przykladem  jest np. dekarz ktory robil u mnie dach ( Panie Franku pozdrawiam  :yes:  ) . Jeden z najuczciwszych i najsolidniejszych wykonawcow jakich znam ..... jest swietnym fachowcem smialo mozna powiedziec *SUPER DEKARZ* ..... nie sciemnia , ze skomplikowane , ze duzo pracy , ze tyyyyle okien ... po prostu bierze  sie do pracy i tyle 
- Panowie przyjezdzali  bladym switem ( dziennie robili prawie 200 km. ) przez 3 tyg. pracowali do pozna ... 
- jak braklo dachowki i blachy na budynek gospodarczy Franek po prostu wsiadl do swojego auta , pojechal do Krakowa wrzucil _na pake_ przyjechal z faktura .. i wzial sie do pracy ... nie doliczyl za paliwo ... czas ...... ( 160 km. ....... ) 
- deski na pelne deskowanie zalatwil sam ( cena rewelacyjna ) 
- grzeczni , mili , uczynni ..... 
- stawka ustalona na poczatku .... bez ukrytych kosztow ......... stawka baaaaaaaardzo rozsadna . 
- nie doliczali za obrobke okien ( mam 9 szt . ) 
Po skonczonej pracy przed wyplata pieniedzy ... Pan Franek chcial zebym zostawila sobie w ramach zabezpieczenia kaucje w kwocie 2 tys. zl na okres 2 lat ... gdybym cos zausterkowala w tym czasie . Oczywiscie nie zatrzymalam tych pieniedzy ..... i oczywiscie nic sie nie dzialo .... nie mialo prawa . Dach zrobiony DOSKONALE !!!!!!!! obrobka blacharska miodzio ...... 
Zakladalam rowniez rolety na okna dachowe ...
- czesc rolet miala inny wymiar - Pan Franek zalozyl 7 niestety na 2 trzeba bylo poczekac .........
- po kilku tygodniach dotarly 2 _poprawione -_ Franek przyjechal zeby je zalozyc okazalo sie , ze dalej sa zle zrobione .....
- znow kilka tyg. dostalam nowe roletki -  trzeci raz Pan dekarz pojawia sie do zalozenia rolet .... tym razem na szczescie pasuja .... zadnych dodatkowych pieniedzy ... po prostu praca za DZIEKUJE ........ 
Nie wiem czy zatrudnia magistrow czy inzynierow czy po prostu prostych uczciwych  chlopakow .... wiem jedno dla mojego domu to wielkie szczescie , ze to wlasnie Oni wykonywali dach  dodam tylko , ze pracowali na plaskiej dachowce  dla niektorych dekarzy to wyzwanie i nie kazdy umie polozyc taka na dachu .... 
Kolejny przyklad .......przez poltora roku szukalam kogos do ocieplenia domu .... wiekszosc wykonawcow przechwalala sie _dla kogo to oni nie pracowalii jakie to maja doswiadczenie ,_ a na pytanie kladl pan styropian w BSO ..... zonk  :spam: ........ a co to jest ? .... _Pani ale jak bezspoinowo przeciez spoiny musza byc ..... a plackow pod styropian  to dajemy  ze dwa po co wiecej ......... jakie tam znowu " L " przy oknach ....... czy da Pani 5 czy 20 cm. to na to samo wyjdzie .... energooszczedny dom to jakies glupoty ...... 
_A szanowny pan ile sobie liczy za m2 ........_no jak od Pani i przy takim styropianie to bedzie 55 zlna gotowo ....... albo 60 wie pani zalezy ile czasu zabierze  ...... to taki material pani daje i DROGO za robote sie  wydaje ...._ Drogo szanowny Panie , drogo ....... 
Wreszcie po miesiacach poszukiwan trafilam na fachowca ktory wiedzial  co to jest BSO ...... stawke mial rozsadna ........ swietna ekipa ... do tej pory zapraszam ich na budowe ( gladz , malowanie , montaz parapetow .... ) ...... 
Mozna ....mozna ......

----------


## Edyta M

> Czy ktoś wie, gdzie się podziała Biała i Czarna lista, która swego czasu była zebrana "do kupy" przez jednego z forumowiczów? 
> Niestety nie pamiętam, którego, ale był to zbiór linków. Bardzo ułatwiało to życie, teraz znalezienie czegokolwiek zajmuje mnóstwo czasu...


*Prosze bardzo od  postu # 1524 ....... Zbigniew100  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112 
Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Edyta M

Sorry wszystkich bo min. przez moje wpisy watek troche sie* r o z m y l*  :hug:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no i muszę wytknąć dyletanctwo... BSO to nic innego jak Bezspoinowy System Ociepleń dawniej się nazywało metoda lekka mokra ale się brzydko nazywało więc zmienili na BSO. Może rozmawiałaś z dobrymi fachowcami nawet przeszkolonymi w metodzie mokrej lekkiej (ja właśnie takowe posiadam  :wink: ) ale nieoblatanymi w nowej marketingowej nomenklaturze. Od lat lepi się styropian na ścianę ale teraz jest to BSO! Prawda jest taka że jakbym był na Twoim "castingu" i zorientowałbym się że jesteś "nawiedzonym forumowiczem" -przykład takiego: dwie godziny przekonywałem Inwestora że wbijając gwoździe papowe co 15cm w krokwie do sznurkowania wełny nie osłabię mu więźby dachowej!!! albo w garażu trzeba porozkładać płytki i klej po całości bo mu się posadzka zarwie... ciekawe jak wjedzie swoim samochodem 4x4  :big grin:  - więc jakbym wyczuł... no cóż zaraz 20-30% stawka w górę!  Inaczej mógłbym zaliczyć wtopę! Bo czasem włos urasta do wielkości belki! ...nie wspomnę o Inwestorze i jego zamiarze odbierania mojego szpachlowania ścian małą lampką LED przyłożoną do ściany!!! Albo wstrzymania pracy trzech ludzi  bo jest mały problem - do rozwiązania przez telefon ale oczywiście Inwestor zaraz będzie... no był po 4h bo mu się zeszło... albo trzykrotne przerzucanie przeszło palety płyt bo tu zawadzają... później tam też zawadzają... a na koniec zielone i białe płyty na jednej kupie bo nie ma miejsca... potrzebna zielona więc zdejmij 30szt białej bo oczywiście absolutnie niedopuszczalne jest postawienie płyt pod ścianą...  i właśnie na takie okoliczności jest ten "wyrównywacz szans" czyli +20% bo z roboty na miesiąc robi się półtora... oczywiście o żadnej renegocjacji stawek nie ma mowy!!! ...ja znam te problemy z drugiej strony. Jeszcze wiele podobnych przykładów można mnożyć  :wink:  Więc nie dziwcie się że do nawiedzonego Inwestora podchodzi się jak pies do jeża! Jak już mam się męczyć to chociaż za konkretną kasę  :wink: 

dobra... kończę już temat bo to już jest troling w tym wątku.

----------


## Edyta M

Rom - Kon ....... 

Jesli wykonawca ktory wykonuje OCIEPLENIE BUDYNKU nie wie co to jest BSO ( a termin pojawil sie kiiiiiiiiilka lat temu i nie jest to nowosc na rynku )  to jaki z niego fachowiec ? wiele nowych materialow jest na rynku  chcac pracowac w zawodzie nalezy sie rozwijac czyt : DOKSZTALCAC ... wielu z nich wspominalam , ze jest to dawna metoda lekko mokra , ale niestety  ...... _co Pani tu sie bedzie wymadrzac my dla doktorow i adwokatow pracujemy to wiemy jak sie kladzie styropian na sciane ......_ nie pytalam co znaczy  ETICS (od angielskiej nazwy: External Thermal Insulation Composite System) bo wlasnie takim skrotem BSO zostalo zastapione !!!!! ( czyli smialo mozna powiedziec skrot BSO to byl  przezytek jak w 2011 roku docieplalam dom ) .... 
Budujac dom nie mozna zdac sie na wykonawce ktory najczesciej robi tak zeby jemu bylo latwiej i lepiej  bo po co sie meczyc za te sama kase .... a _nawiedzony Inwestor_ oznacza dla wykonawcy klopot BO PO PROSTU SIE ZNA i nie mozna mu wcisnac kazdej bajeczki ..... dobry fachowiec nie musi sie obawiac , ze wytkniesz mu bledy bo po prostu jest dobry i zna sie na swojej robocie ....

----------


## AnMaz

Napisał Kallula  
Polecamy Pana od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy kartowo-gipsowej - *Bogusław Stępski 501-075-307*.
 Pan Bogusław człowiek dusza. Rozmowa na poziomie Bizness Center Club. Opanowanie niewyrywne wypowiedzi klasa poprostu klasa. Jeśli komukolwiek brakuje kontaktu z wykonawcami na poziomie z góry polecam, ten Pan jest w pełni tego słowa znaczeniu uczciwy. Masę czasu spędził w Austrii gdzie partactwo, prowizorka, półśrodki, itp. najnormalniej w świecie nie mają prawa bytu bo inaczej wypadasz lub schodzisz na margines "wykończeniówki". Ustala uczciwie stawkę i jest profesjonalistą w swoim fachu. Wykonuje pracę rzetelnie sumiennie z pełną dbałością o szczegóły. p.s 2  przyjaciele zwą go Harnaś myślę, że ten przydomek nie tylkoodwołuje się do jego długich włosów  co do pełnego zaangażowania w sprawiedliwość i niesienie pomocy "zatroskanym" inwstorom. Gorąco polecam!.

Witam,
dzięki temu wpisowi trafiłam na Pana Stępskiego i mogę się pod tą opinią podpisać obydwiema rękami. Nie było do tej pory na mojej budowie fachowca, który by tak profesjonalnie i po LUDZKU potraktował inwestora. Punktualny, szybki, dokładny, utrzymujący porządek to jedne z wielu cech tego Pana. A do tego wykonał kosztorys prac i materiałów, w którym był aż nieprzyzwoicie precyzyjny  :wink:  Mój mąż nie mógł wyjść z podziwu, że taki "gatunek" fachowców jeszcze istnieje! Pan Stępski jest ze Skawiny.

BOGUSŁAW STĘPSKI nr tel. 501 07 53 07

Gorąco polecam!!
Anna M.

----------


## alopus

CZARNA LISTA: Krupa Bruk z Chrzanowa http://krupabrukchrzanow.w.interia.pl/ - ułożenie kostki umówione 4 m-ce wcześniej, w międzyczasie kontakt (z mojej strony) celem upewnienia się, czy aby wykonawca pamięta. Tydzień przed umówionym terminem kontakt celem potwierdzenia, Pan nieco zdezorientowany, ale tak pamięta, będą w poniedziałek... W poniedziałek krótka rozmowa, nawet dość uprzejma (bo nie zdążyłem  :wink: : JA: Dzień dobry, miał być Pan u mnie dzisiaj, KRUPABRUK: Musi Pan sobie wziąć (sic!) inną firme... ciach przyciskiem czerwonym.
Tak to się za komuny robiło, zarobiony panie brukarzu.

----------


## jiska

Przestrzegam przed firmą RAF-TYNK Rafał Irlik z Rybnej / Kaszowa. Firma nie ma pojecia o technice sztuki budowlanej czy tynkarskiej - na scianach sa nierownosci, fale, brak katow prostych w naroznikach, wklesniety tynk, widoczne bulwy, skosne futryny, źle zatarty tynk. Na dodatek podczas wykonywania prac pojawil sie alkohol i zaczely znikac rozne rzeczy z budowy. Fachowiec nie odbiera telefonow i wykazuje pelna ignorancje na zglaszane reklamacje. Lepiej wiecej zaplacic a miec dobrze wykonane tynki. Serdecznie ODRADZAM ! Fuszera jakich mało.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Na czarną listę wpisuję Marka Dziedzica z miejscowości Czchów: http://www.stolarnia.netsystem.net.pl/.
> Zajmuje się produkcją schodów, sporo robi w Krakowie, okolicach Tarnowa, Bochni, Brzeska. 
> Balustrady balkonowe od tego pana wytrzymały u mnie 6 miesięcy. Niektóre schody nie przetrwały 2 lat. Obecnie po 3 latach część schodów wyraźnie nie trzyma się podłoża, 2 przeraźliwie skrzypią. Praca jest zrobiona niechlujnie, niestarannie, lakier położony wręcz paskudnie. Całość prawdopodobnie będzie do wymiany najpóźniej za 5 lat. 
> Pan już 1,5 roku po zgłoszeniu i zaakceptowaniu reklamacji nie realizuje jej. Wielokrotnie umawia się na wymianę wadliwych stopni po czym nie przyjeżdża, nie odbiera telefonów. Generalnie jeszcze nie spotkałem człowieka, który do tego stopnia traktował swoje słowo jak g...wno.


Uwaga dodatkowa odnośnie pana Dziedzica - schody i balustrady balkonowe.
Na ostatnie zgłoszenie telefoniczne (obiecał wymienić 2 pęknięte i odklejające się schodki) zareagował słowami: " Masz kur.... fakturę? Nie? To spier... .... łbie".
Wcześniej słyszałem inny tekst typu "mam też innych klientów".
W wolnej chwili zamieszczę fotografie "misternej" roboty pana Marka Dziedzica.
Zaznaczam, że istotnie faktury nie raczył mi dać, ale posiadam umowę, z zapewnieniem odpowiedniej gwarancji oraz kwoty, którą pobrał.
Sprawę odpuściłem z pewnych powodów (ostatni raz mieszam znajomości z interesami), ale przestrzegam innych.

----------


## Edyta M

Po prawie 2 latach zdecydowalam sie na ten wpis ..... 
*CZARNA LISTA Pan Rafal Kulas Firma THERMICO.s.c. w Klaju http://thermico.pl/index.html ... powierzylam tej firmie w osobie Pana Rafala i jego wspolpracownikow wykonanie systemu ogrzewania nadmuchowego , rekuperacji , wentylacji .... z wiekszym brakiem odpowiedzialnosci za wykonywane prace jak do tej pory jeszcze sie nie spotkalam .... zawierzylam firmie ktora podobno miala doswiadczenie .... praktyczne w wykonywaniu tego typu instalacji ... w wymianie maili i w objasnianiu na czym montaz bedzie polegal i jak przebiegal Pan Rafal nie ma sobie rownych na papierze wszystko wygladalo pieknie i przejrzyscie NIESTETY !!!!!!!!!! montaz kanalow ogrzewania u mnie w domu okazal sie kompletna porazka Firmy THERMICO .
Pan Rafal z wykonawca budynku ustalali jak maja wygladac koryta betonowe w ktorych beda umieszczone kanaly ( jak sie pozniej okazalo koryta byly conajmniej o 50% za duze , zeby zmniejszyc wymiar musielismy dolewac beton oraz wyrownywac wysokosci i szerokosci styropianem ) - pierwszy i ostatni raz zdalam sie na wykonawcow ktorzy miedzy soba ustalali kolejnosc i zakres prac .Kanaly w betonowym szachcie Firma THERMICO umiescila na etapie wylewania chudziaka !!!!!!!!! ( brak bylo scian w domu i oczywiscie dachu )poniewaz nie zostaly nalezycie zabezpieczone efektem bylo ich KOMPLETNE ZNISZCZENIE !!!!!!! ( dodam , ze chudziak juz byl zalany , a kanaly znajdowaly sie pod nim ..... nalezalo w takiej sytuacji " wypruc " czesc chudziaka , wyciaganac kanaly i odtworzyc cala instalacje na nowo !!!!!! ) Rozpoczela sie przepychanka ... Pan Rafal zrzucal wine na wykonawce budynku ktory zalewajac chudziak mial zabezpieczyc kanaly , na Kierownika Budowy , wreszcie na moja Pania Pelnomocnik ktora powinna dopilnowac instalacji ..... jakos sam nie bardzo poczuwal sie do winy ... zapomnial dodac , ze to jego Firma robila instalacje i od A-Z On byl odpowiedzialny za montaz i zabezpieczenie .... poniewaz juz nie mialam ani sily ani ochoty czekac az cos zostanie postanowione w sprawie naprawy i zwrotu kosztow ... poprosilam o porade adwokata . Wreszcie po tym jak poinformaowalam , ze oddam sprawe do sadu nastapil zwrot ..... otrzymalam na pismie oswiadczenie , ze zobowiazuje sie usunac zniszczone kanaly ( wywiezc je na wysypisko smieci i odtworzyc instalacje ) . Wykonawca domu oraz Kierownik Budowy tez podpisali swoje zobowiazania .... Musielismy czekac do pazdziernika z pruciem chudziaka ... chcialam najpierw zrobic zadaszenie domu ,a dekarz wchodzil dopiero w pazdzierniku . Chcialam jeszcze dac mozliwosc Panu Rafalowi " odrobic straty " i powiedzialam , ze moze wykonac u mnie instalacje wod - kan ..( najglupsza decyzja jaka podjelam  ) uwierzycie , ze chcial mnie oszukac !!!!! podwojnie policzyl material ... jak wykrylam to oszustwo ( Kierownik z Bratem przemierzyli material ) to tlumaczyl sie , ze " tak w sklepie wystawili faktury , a on nie sprawdzal " I w tym miejscu chcialam napisac , ze NIGDY WIECEJ NIE DAM WYKONAWCY DRUGIEJ SZANSY .... 
Konczac ten przydlugi post ...... 
- nadal Firma THERMIKO nie rozliczyla sie ze mna ... sa mi winni ponad 5 tys. zl 
- zobowiazania ktore mam na pismie nigdy nie zostaly wypelnione przez Pana Rafala - moj Brat wyciagal zniszczine kanaly , zaplacilam za ich wywoz z dzialki , do odtworzenia instalacji zatrudnilam inna firme . 

ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM WSPOLPRACE Z FIRMA THERMICO Z KLAJA ..... interesuje ich tylko zainkasowanie pieniedzy za " prace " , a pozniej inwestorze radz sobie sam !!!!!. 

*

----------


## Edyta M

*Tak wygladalo prucie chudziaka i wyciaganie zniszczonych kanalow !!!!!!

*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*

----------


## Edyta M

*A tak kanaly , a raczej to co z nich zostalo ......... kompletnie mokre i doszczetnie zniszczone ..... 

*
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## WiesiuS

Może troche odbiegnę od tematu, ale chciałbym uścislić dawne oznaczenie BSO (Bezspoinowe Systemy Ociepleniowe)
Podkreślę DAWNIEJ , dzisiaj juz nie aktyalne.
ETICS - Extermal Thermal Insulation Composite System. 
(Złożone Systemy Izolacji Cieplnej Ścian Zewnętrznych Budynków)
Jest to obecnie aktualnie używana nazwa systemów europejskich. Atlas w swych systemach dociepleniowych opiera się na tych opracowaniach.
Pozdrawiam Wiesiu
Autoryzowany wykonawca firmy Atlas

----------


## Edyta M

> Rom - Kon ....... 
> 
> Jesli wykonawca ktory wykonuje OCIEPLENIE BUDYNKU nie wie co to jest BSO ( a termin pojawil sie kiiiiiiiiilka lat temu i nie jest to nowosc na rynku ) to jaki z niego fachowiec ? wiele nowych materialow jest na rynku chcac pracowac w zawodzie nalezy sie rozwijac czyt : DOKSZTALCAC ... wielu z nich wspominalam , ze jest to dawna metoda lekko mokra , ale niestety ...... _co Pani tu sie bedzie wymadrzac my dla doktorow i adwokatow pracujemy to wiemy jak sie kladzie styropian na sciane ......_ nie pytalam co znaczy ETICS (od angielskiej nazwy: External Thermal Insulation Composite System) bo wlasnie takim skrotem BSO zostalo zastapione !!!!! ( czyli smialo mozna powiedziec skrot BSO to byl przezytek jak w 2011 roku docieplalam dom ) .... 
> Budujac dom nie mozna zdac sie na wykonawce ktory najczesciej robi tak zeby jemu bylo latwiej i lepiej bo po co sie meczyc za te sama kase .... a _nawiedzony Inwestor_ oznacza dla wykonawcy klopot BO PO PROSTU SIE ZNA i nie mozna mu wcisnac kazdej bajeczki ..... dobry fachowiec nie musi sie obawiac , ze wytkniesz mu bledy bo po prostu jest dobry i zna sie na swojej robocie ....





> Może troche odbiegnę od tematu, ale chciałbym uścislić dawne oznaczenie BSO (Bezspoinowe Systemy Ociepleniowe)
> Podkreślę DAWNIEJ , dzisiaj juz nie aktyalne.
> ETICS - Extermal Thermal Insulation Composite System. 
> (Złożone Systemy Izolacji Cieplnej Ścian Zewnętrznych Budynków)
> Jest to obecnie aktualnie używana nazwa systemów europejskich. Atlas w swych systemach dociepleniowych opiera się na tych opracowaniach.
> Pozdrawiam Wiesiu
> Autoryzowany wykonawca firmy Atlas


*Wiesiu 

*Uscislilam to juz kilka postow wczesniej  :tongue:

----------


## tomek131

Rom-kon trochę nie na temat.Póżniej ktoś wyrzuci najwyżej,Możesz zrobić poddasze w małopolsce (dobry dojazd z Warszawy)?Jak tak to tylko napisz i przejdziemy na PW

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Stan aktualizacji Listy 25.11.11
> 
> ale będzie lepiej


Brawo  :yes:  Czekamy  :big grin:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Jestem tutaj od niedawna uzytkownikiem zarejestrowanym
> wczesniej przegladałem to forum i prawie wszyscy którzy u mnie pracowali na budowie byli polecani na tym forum, miałem to szczescie ze znam sie na sprawach budowlanych więc wykonawcy z którymi umawiałem sie na prace przechodzili selekcję ..
> wybuduwałem juz drugi dom więc jakies doswiadczenie posiadam w tym wzgledzie
> napiszę tylko o tych których polecam 
> ]stan surowy mury i dach- Szczepan Kozioł tel  507136954
> Kanalizacja woda wraz z CO  Józef Chlebda  602779337
> Tynki Wylewki Marek Niedojad 607998928
> elektryk Celer 603188958
> Łazienka wraz  w ukladaniem płytek Jacek Michalik 888864111
> ...


Takie wpisy "cieszą dyrekcję"

----------


## pawel_g

Witam, nie jestem pewien czy to dobry watek, ale spróbuję. Potrzebuję nawieźć ziemie do ogródka, czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę/dostawcę z okolic Krakowa?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam, nie jestem pewien czy to dobry watek, ale spróbuję. Potrzebuję nawieźć ziemie do ogródka, czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę/dostawcę z okolic Krakowa?


Zobacz tu;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?52866-MAŁOPOLSKA-biała-i-czarna-lista-wykonawców&p=4056112&viewfull=1#post4056112
pod hasłem *sprzęt*

----------


## Qasjopea

Chciałabym serdecznie polecić Pana Michała oraz jego firmę Rattenbud. W zeszłym roku wykańczał mi całe mieszkanie w centrum Krakowa. Podłogi, gładzie, łazienka, instalacje... Ogólnie wszystko  :Smile:  Młody, do dogadania, sam przywoził materiał, potem się rozliczał co do grosza... Bardzo polecam. Sam doradził gdzie zrobić jakieś dodatkowe gniazdko, gdzie ukryć kable  :Smile:  Ja to bym pewno o tym pomyślała jak już by było wszystko gotowe...  Bardzo chwalę sobie również mebelki. Zrobili mi kuchnię z wyspą i dwie szafy takie do wnęki. Żeby było ciekawiej, przyszedł żeby wykończyć tylko moje mieszkanie, a skończyło się na jeszcze 3 innych w tym samym apartamentowcu  :Smile:  Dużo skorzystałam na tym bo jakieś skręcanie mebli z ikeii czy inne zadania nieosiągalne dla mnie, pan Michał z pracownikami robili gratis na fuchę jak to mówią  :Smile: 

Z pełnym przekonaniem mogę dodać Pana Michała i jego firmę do białej listy. Telefon do niego to 517090602 mail [email protected]

Jeśli ktoś będzie chciał chętnie wyślę zdjęcia mojego mieszkanka "rok po remoncie" lub nawet chętnie zaproszę do oglądnięcia  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Justka_krk

Ja raczej nie skorzystam - peany pochwalne, rok po zakończeniu prac, jedyny wpis, konto założone na dniach - baaardzo nieprzekonująca reklama  :mad:

----------


## dorkaS

> Zobacz tu;
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?52866-MAŁOPOLSKA-biała-i-czarna-lista-wykonawców&p=4056112&viewfull=1#post4056112
> pod hasłem *sprzęt*


Zbigniewie, przede wszystkim ogromne dzięki za utrzymywanie listy przy życiu. Uwaga techniczna, dziś buszowałam po kilku kategoriach (np.kable, wodne) i wiekszosc linkow przy opiniach nie dziala lub prowadzi w zupelnie dziwne miejsca. Nawet przeszukiwanie wywolanej strony za pomoca kluczowego slowa nie daje zadnych efektow.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Zbigniewie, przede wszystkim ogromne dzięki za utrzymywanie listy przy życiu. Uwaga techniczna, dziś buszowałam po kilku kategoriach (np.kable, wodne) i wiekszosc linkow przy opiniach nie dziala lub prowadzi w zupelnie dziwne miejsca. Nawet przeszukiwanie wywolanej strony za pomoca kluczowego slowa nie daje zadnych efektow.


Dziękuję za uwagę. Postaram się sprawdzić i poprawić.

Sprawdziłem "kable '
Wszystko w porządku.
Rzeczywiście kilka razy wyskoczył  błąd  ale po ponownej próbie link się otworzył prawidłowo.
Może to kwestia obciążenia serwera muratora albo przeglądarki.
Ja używam mozilii.

----------


## qqlio

> Biała lista
> 
> P.Brzuchacz Władysław z Gaja - koparka + transport samochodowy
> dowozi pospółkę , piasek , kryszywa - uczciwy i dobry fachowiec tel: 604064269


Jesli chodzi o sklad kruszyw w Gaju (Brzuchacz) - moge potwierdzic, ze sa w porzadku.
Pzdr

----------


## Martinos1

> Witam
> Jestem już na końcówce i trochę się wkurzam że dopiero teraz wpadłem na to forum i taki fajny wątek. Pozwolę sobie dodać od siebie paru wykonawców i proszę nie posądzajcie mnie od razu o reklamę ze względu na małą ilość postów. Jako że najlepiej mam w pamięci ostatnich wykonawców, mam na myśli stolarzy zacznę od nich a jak zrobię "rachunek sumienia" podam innych godnych polecenia.
> Jako się rzekło stolarzy poznałem (jak zwykle to się dzieje) przez znajomego. Wykonywali u niego meble do salonu i stół do jadalni trochę na wzór mebli z Bo Conceptu a że nie  odpowiadał mu kolor mebli z salonu zlecił wykonanie. Meble wykonane (na moje oko) lepiej niż porządnie a na pewno lepiej niż Bo Concept. Wiem co piszę bo specjalnie pojechałem sprawdzić do sklepu.
> Poprosiłem o telefon i umówiłem się. W zasadzie tak jak oczekiwałem. Dwóch miłych Panów, jak się później okazało braci, rzeczowych i kompetentnych. Swoje wizje na temat mebli przedstawiła im moja lepsza połowa.
> Panowie zrobili pomiary ustaliliśmy materiały i umówiliśmy się na kontakt w sprawie wyceny. Jako że mieliśmy wizję mebli nowoczesnych w formie zdecydowaliśmy na jeden z egzotycznych gatunków forniru naturalnego, spodziewałem się wiec "słusznej"wyceny. Niestety nie myliłem się chociaż wycena jaką otrzymałem mieściła się w naszym budżecie. Przed wykonaniem Panowie zrobili nam kilka próbek wybarwień forniru i po dogadaniu wszystkich szczegółów zleciłem wykonanie.
> po wykonaniu i przywiezieniu mebli z natury skrupulatny chciałem się do czegoś "przyczepić" niestety nie dało się. Panowie dokładnie omówili szczegóły wykonania przed robotą i dokładnie wywiązali się z poczynionych ustaleń. Mam meble dokładnie takie jakie chciałem. 
> Z tego co wiem Panowie wykonują wszelakie meble specjalizują się jednak w meblach z fornirów egzotycznych. 
> Więc jak tutaj piszecie a w zasadzie piszemy Zdecydowanie biała lista Stolarze meblowi Kontakt do P.Marcina 501-837-988. Jak bardziej ogarnę się na tym forum postaram się wkleić kilka fotek.
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
Jakiś czas temu popełniłem powyższego posta z informacją że jak się trochę ogarnę podam kolejne namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców. Chciałbym jednak zapytać jaki jest powód że polecani przeze mnie w tym wypadku stolarze nie znaleźli się na liście i czy mogę podawać następnych?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## IzzieSM

> Chodzi o montaż czy też wykonanie? Jeśli o wykonanie to ja proponuję udać się do Kasiny i obejrzeć drzwi produkowane przez Pan Jóżefa Lulka. Oczywiscie wyprodukowane drzwi montują jego ekipy.


Skasowano przez autora do czasu rozwiązania sprawy.

----------


## południowa

WITAM, poszukujemy pilnie ekipy do dachu na wrzesien - problemy z obecna - jezeli ktos moze podac namiary na ekipe, z ktorej był zadowolony - za rozsadna cene  - bedziemy wdzieczni.... [email protected]

----------


## krzych_oo

Krzysiek - buduję wg projektu Majka Tura - stan surowy zamknięty +instal. wod-kan, elektr, gaz.
Firmy budowlanej GMBud z Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej nie polecam - przede wszystkim jej szefa (Panowie z ekipy się starali!). Wszystko pięknie ładnie przed podpisaniem umowy. Miało być dobrze i tanio. Ostrzegam wszystkich chcących korzystać z usług firmy by zwrócili uwagę w umowie na poszczególne etapy budowy i ich wycenę.

Kilka przykładów z naszej współpracy:
1. Pytam po południu kiedy ekipa przyjdzie następnym razem - odpowiedź za tydzień/ półtorej - goście zjawiają się po miesiącu (tak zdarzyło się dwukrotnie)
2. szef firmy GMBud miał swoje wizje co do otworów okiennych w budynku - jeden za wysoko bo myślał, że tak będzie ładniej  - drugi otwór przesunięty o kilkanaście cm względem tego z projektu.
3. szef firmy GMBud chciał przeforsować zmianę stropu z betonowego na gęstożebrowy - wg własnego projektu w głowie - przeforsował - lecz ze zmianami mojego kierbuda - z kasą popłynąłem straszliwie.
4. Najbardziej popłynąłem z kasą przy płycie fundamentowej - szef firmy GMBud niedoszacował kosztu materiałów - w efekcie zapłaciłem 2,5 raza więcej za materiał niż miałem zapłacić - tłumaczenie było takie - płyta miała być budowana nie wg projektu lecz wg koncepcji Pana Grzegorza (GMBud) - czytaj: mniej materiału na zbrojenie, mniej betonu na płytę.
5. W trakcie budowy okazało się że za kilka prac trzeba było zapłacić dodatkowo - bo nie były ujęte w umowie - szef firmy GMBud powiedział mi przez telefon (ja telefonowałem do niego) że nie jest CARITASEM!!!
6. Jeżeli chodzi o kontakt telefoniczny - tragedia - przeważnie nie odbierał (w okresach przestojów wogóle) - tłumaczenie jego - był poza zasięgiem!!!

----------


## Basia_KRK

*Zbigniew*, kawał dobrej roboty  :smile: 

Polecam również firmę *MAREL* - p. Pawła Wójcika - Kotły, Kolektory, Ogrzewanie *Viessmann*
http://www.marel.pl/

Proszę też o zmianę telefonu w kontakcie przeze mnie polecanym:
Firma *SuperTynki* - Kraków, małopolska
http://www.supertynki.pl/
Tomek - tel. 601 667 101

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Martinos1

> WITAM, poszukujemy pilnie ekipy do dachu na wrzesien - problemy z obecna - jezeli ktos moze podac namiary na ekipe, z ktorej był zadowolony - za rozsadna cene  - bedziemy wdzieczni.... [email protected]


Witam
Spróbuj zapytać Pana Piotra 600 972 056. U mnie w 2010r wykonywali stan surowy. Dach z dachówki bardzo solidny i ładny. W tym roku rodzice zmieniali pokrycie na blachodachówkę i również wszystko było ok.
pozdrawiam

----------


## glacjusz

Witam

Poszukuję solidnej, słownej firmy, która zajmie się instalacją rekuperatora- podłączenie kanałów do centrali, dobór centrali.
Proszę o namiary, z góry dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## .:migotka:.

Glacjusz, podpinam się pod twoją prośbę - też szukam  :smile:

----------


## .:migotka:.

Poszukuję rzeczoznawcy - potrzebuję zrobić wycenę przyszłego domu do banku. Ktoś dysponuje namiarami na takich, co nie zdzierają?

----------


## mc2000

> Witam,
> 
> właśnie zakończylismy etap surowy zamknięty i z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić na *Białą Listę fachowców* ekipę od *p.  Jarosława Skowrona  tel. 600 040 069* (firma z okolic Skały). Wykonują stan surowy, więźbę, pokrycie dachu – wszystko solidnie, fachowo, terminowo, a co również ważne szef jest komunikatywny i miły, wystarczająco wcześnie zgłasza inwestorowi zamówienia materiałowe, a najważniejsze buduje zgodnie z projektem, umie czytać ten projekt i jest obeznany z nowymi technologiami budowlanymi. Chętnie podpisuje umowę. Potrafi dobrze doradzić nie narzucając swojego zdania. Przedział cenowy średni. 
> Życzylibyśmy sobie tego typu fachowców do kolejnych etapów budowy. 
> 
> Niestety mam również fachowców do wpisania na *Czarną Liste fachowców* -  *Zakład Instalacji Sanitarnych Marek Maj*, siedziba firmy Kraków ul. Mazowiecka 84 – zaczęli u nas robic przyłącze instalacji wodnej i kłaść rury  kanalizacyjne – przed rozpoczęciem prac trudno się dowiedzieć o cenę usługi, w trakcie okazuje się że cena jest mocno zawyżona o co najmniej o 100% w stosunku do ofert innych firm tego typu. Firma nieuczciwa, kontakt z szefem fatalny.





> U mnie dach już jest.  Mój amarylis stoi i świeci pustymi dziurami na okna i drzwi, ale nie długo.... Warto było przyjechać zza granicy by to ujrzeć. Okazuje się, że człowiek który pracuje może się dorobić i spełnić swe męskie obowiązki – drzewo, dom, syn, . Kasa dobrze wydana   Koniec prac z sso, więc z czystym  sumieniem:
> 
> *Biała lista:*
> 
> Firma Pana Jarosława Skowron, okolice Ojcowa, Skały tel. 600-040-069
> 
> Ekipa solidna, działa z głową i pomysłami. Jak już wspominałem znakomita do poprawek po innych. Do Pana Jarka można dzwonić o każdej porze i dopytać się o szczegóły – zawsze wie co poradzić. Raz zdarzyło się mi zadzwonić koło 22:30. (tak zasiedziałem się przed komputerem, grzebiąc po forach budowlanych,  że straciłem poczucie czasu).
> Gdy wyjechałam z Polski Pan Jarek wziął na siebie sprawy związane z materiałem – zamawiał, jeździł a potem się rozliczał z kasy (nawet z materiału, choć wcale im „śrubek” nie odliczałem – trochę mnie to nawet śmieszyło).
> Bardzo mi to ułatwiło życie, bo nie chciałem angażować w tą bieganinę i wyszukiwanie żony.
> ...



Ja naprawdę nie wiem, skąd się biorą takie opinie. Chyba, że to ja jestem taki wybredny, albo bliżej śląska gorzej się pracuje.
Pan Jarosław owszem komunikatywny (choć i z tym bywa różnie), czego nie można powiedzieć o "ekipie".
Pracownicy nie stronią od alkoholu. Ja rozumiem wypić piwo przy całym dniu w upale, ale na pożegnanie w ostatni dzień niektóre osoby ledwo się przemieszczały.
Prosty rysunek został źle odczytany, przez co ilość schodów się nie zgadza (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć).
Pracownicy raczej nie należą do tych co po sobie posprzątają, chyba że kilka słów krytyki spowodowało, że uciekali byle szybciej.
Przy płaceniu nasłuchałem się, jak to Pan Jarosław się przeliczył i powinien skasować 3x więcej, bo takie są stawki w Krakowie.

Obiecany kontakt w celu poprawek pewnych rzeczy nie doszedł do skutku. 
Na moje 3 telefony ciągle odpowiedź  "jestem zajęty skontaktuje się na początku następnego tygodnia", czego oczywiście Pan Jarek nie uczynił(minął miesiąc).

Jak dla mnie, *ciemno szaro-czarna* lista. Drugi raz bym się nie zdecydował i na pewno nikomu bym nie polecił.

*Biała Lista*

Jeziorski Józef. Instalacje c.o. i gazowe
ul. Drzymały 30
41-407 Imielin
tel. (+4 :cool:  32 225 61 42

Sklep i druga siedziba w Lędzinach. 
Cud, miód, malina. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić, nawet jakby bardzo chcieć.
Panowie pracują sprawnie, sprzątają po sobie, wszystko wytłumaczą i doradzą.
Pan Józef komunikatywny, dotrzymuje obiecanych terminów.
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić. Jak dla mnie śnieżno-biała lista!

----------


## C-u-b-e

Szczęśliwie ukończyliśmy stan deweloperski i pora podzielić się (bogatymi) doświadczeniami z wykonawcami/dostawcami. 

*NAJPIERW BIAŁA LISTA (kolejność nieprzypadkowa)*

*Elektryka* - najlepszy do tej pory specjalista na budowie, charyzmatyczny, pracowity i jednocześnie świetny doradca. Wykonał wszystkie nasze zachcianki. Do tego nie wziął za robotę ani grosza i zapłacił z własnej kieszeni za wszystkie kable, skrzynki i bezpieczniki! Dziękujemy, Tato!  :smile: 
Ocena: 11/10

*Instalacje wod-kan-gaz-CO - Józef Chleba* (już wcześniej polecany, tel. 602 779 337). Doskonały majster! Cała ekipa bardzo profesjonalna, solidna, słowna i czysta. Sprzątali po sobie na bieżąco, a po skończonej robocie zostawili dom czysty jak łza. Poza tym pytali nas o każdy szczegół, tak żeby nie było później rozczarowań. Kiedy ekipa od wylewek w sobotę popołudniu przebiła rurę od podłogówki, przyjechał w ciągu godziny i załatwił sprawę. 
Ocena: 10/10

*Dach płaski nad garażem – Artur Skóra* (tel. 507 896 506), wykonywał nam trochę obróbek blacharskich, a potem dach płaski w systemie odwróconym nad garażem. Robota bardzo solidna i za przyzwoitą cenę. Poza tym wesoły gość, dla którego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych.
Ocena: 10/10

*Okna – firma Natura z Bełżca*. Na szczególną pochwałę zasługuje Pan Bogusław Łopata, który poświęcił naszemu zamówieniu bardzo dużo uwagi. Co ważne, zrobił dobre pomiary otworów (co w przypadku naszego domu nie było takie łatwe), dzięki czemu okna wyglądają tak jak powinny. Poza tym pilotował sprawę do samego montażu. Ekipa montująca (pod przewodnictwem Gienka Antkiewicza) również bardzo dobra. 
Ocena: 9/10

*Elewacja zewnętrzna - Marcin Popardowski* (tel. 604 781 334), młoda ekipa, ale dokładna i pracowita. Za umówioną wcześniej kwotę wykonali kilka dodatkowych prac. Po zakończeniu posprzątali, choć trzeba było trochę po nich poprawiać  :wink: 
Ocena: 8/10

*Drzwi zewnętrzne – firma Weissner*. Zamawialiśmy on-line. Sprawę pilotowała Pani Agata Kisińska. Drzwi super i w stosunkowo dobrej cenie. Co prawda, w pierwszej przesyłce nie dotarła paczka z klamką i innymi drobnymi akcesoriami, ale to raczej nie zmienia końcowej oceny.
Ocena: 8/10

*Brama garażowa – firma Stołoski*. Brama super, montaż też OK. Terminowość... na styk.  :wink: 
Ocena: 8/10

*Wylewki – Rafał Różycki* (te. 504 213 409), robota wykonana sprawnie i raczej czysto, choć nie obyło się w tym przypadku bez małych skandali. Mianowicie, ostatniego dnia jeden z pracowników położył deskę z gwoździem na rurce od podłogówki i... było trochę nerwów. Ale trzeba przyznać, że Pan Rafał zachował się w tym momencie bardzo fair – przeprosił i zapłacił za interwencję hydraulika. 
Ocena: 6,5/10

*CZARNA LISTA*

*Tynki wewnętrzne – Jacek Bernacki*, początek mieli przyzwoity, ale im dalej w las tym gorzej. Jak to zwykle jest z fachowcami, najwięcej baboli wychodzi na jaw jak już ich dawno nie ma... Główne zastrzeżenia to:
- popękany tynk na ścianie w garażu, do tej pory (od czerwca) nie mogę się doprosić poprawek; SKANDAL !!
- bardzo słaby kontakt z inwestorem, zadają mało szczegółowych pytań, tylko robią „tak jak zawsze robili”, sami wiedzą najlepiej jak jest dobrze...
- okropne brudasy i niechluje – nie pozabezpieczali wielu newralgicznych miejsc i teraz mamy np. drzwiczki od wyczystki komina czy rury od wentylacji mechanicznej całe w tynku, niektórych rzeczy już nie da się doczyścić; puszki po ich konserwach, butelki czy inne papiery znajdowaliśmy potem na całej działce,
- zatynkowane gniazdka i włączniki – gdybym nie miał zdjęć instalacji nie byliby w stanie odnaleźć połowy puszek elektrycznych, ostatnio się zorientowałem, że 3 puszki są wciąż zatynkowane i muszę kuć w ścianie, żeby je odnaleźć,
- puszki od instalacji elektrycznej (te, których udało im się szczęśliwie nie zatynkować)  zapaprane tynkiem i nie wyczyszczone, mimo tego, że obiecali to zrobić; ostatnio to czyściłem – zeszło mi z tym cały dzień,
- duża ilość zmarnowanego materiału – kiedyś wieczorem w deszczowy dzień przyjechaliśmy na budowę i zauważyliśmy wiele zniszczonych od wilgoci worków tynku, to nie oni płacili za materiał, to co się mają przejmować, 
- źle wykonany sufit w pomieszczeniu rekreacyjnym, nierówno i z wieloma wklęsłościami. 
Ocena: 2/10

*Askot skład budowlany* – dostarczali nam wełnę mineralną na ocieplenie domu – katastrofa!! 30% dostarczonej wełny było przemoczone i zniszczone. Co gorsza, na początku nie przyjmowali w ogóle do wiadomości, że będzie zwrot towaru.  Dopiero po zdecydowanej interwencji był pewien postęp. Ale i tak poszliśmy na kompromis z wieloma paczkami wełny i przyjęliśmy taką, która nie była idealna. Teraz już byśmy tego nie zrobili.
Ocena: 1/10

----------


## Olga_321

BIAŁA LISTA:

Na naszą białą listę wpisujemy Pana Karola Dyszkiewicza i jego firmę Dendronica: www.dendronica.pl 

Długo szukaliśmy kogoś, kto w rozsądnej cenie wykona dla nas projekt zagospodarowania ogrodu i firma Dendronica to był najlepszy wybór.
Świetny kontakt, dużo fajnych pomysłów i podpowiedzi rozwiązań, pełen profesjonalizm. W ramach prac nad projektem otrzymaliśmy kilka koncepcji ogrodu wraz z tarasem, ukształtowaniem terenu, małą architekturą oraz planem umiejscowienia kostki brukowej. Koncepcje mogliśmy dowolnie modyfikować wedle naszych pomysłów a Pan Karol bardzo cierpliwie wprowadzał nasze propozycje zmiany. Ostateczny projekt jest świetny i dokładnie taki jaki sobie wymarzyliśmy. 
Panie Karolu, bardzo dziękujemy!

----------


## reemer

Chciałbym utwierdzić pozycję na BIAŁEJ liście Pana Franciszka Wrony.
Był już wielokrotnie polecany na tym forum i miałem przyjemność przekonać się, że wszystkie te pozytywne opinie to najszczersza prawda. Bardzo zgrana i konkretna ekipa, każdy zna się na własnej robocie, dach powstaje w tempie ekspresowym.
Telefon do Pana Franka - 513 - 067 - 338.

Na BIAŁĄ listę wpisałbym też skład budowlany DEKKE z Krakowa. Zaproponowali najlepsze ceny. Współpracowali z wykonawcą dachu, dzięki czemu ani materiał, ani fachowcy nie musieli leżakować na budowie  :Smile:

----------


## Delphion1

*Biała lista*:Mogę polecić Pana Janusza Kocura z Pszczyny który u Nas tynkował rzetelnie i czysto.
*Czarna lista* Pan Nikodemski Robert : prace pozaczynane i nieskończone brud ,syf i ogólne niechlujstwo odradzam zatrudnianie takich" fachowców".Omijajcie szerokim łukiem jak nie chcecie mieć potem niepotrzebnych wydatków

----------


## renjul

CZARNA LISTA:
www.tynkiwylewki.eu
użytkownik forum: wizard 1973

Niestety miałam okazje skorzystać z usług użytkownika wizard 1973. Niestety ponieważ:
1. Nie skończył pracy.
2. Porzucił budowę  i przez 2 miesiące zwodził, że przyjdzie dokończyć.
3. Tynki pękają.
4. Niekompetentni tynkarze - chyba tylko jeden członek ekipy zna się na robocie i około 20% pomieszczeń jest OK, a reszta wygląda jakby ktoś wykonywał te prace po raz pierwszy.
5. Nie dał faktury.
6. Nie dał gwarancji na to co wykonał.
7. W jednym pokoju były ślady palenia ogniska.
8. Dokonał absolutnie bezmyślnych zniszczeń na kilka tysięcy złotych - między innymi: klamki okienne, kanały wentylacyjne i DGP, sufity podwieszane, żywopłot.
9. Zostawił w domu wór pełen resztek jedzenia, choć wiedział, że inwestorów nie będzie przez tydzień - muchy wyganialiśmy przez 2 miesiące.
10. Przed domem śmieci na 10 płatnych worków i dwie dniówki - poukrywane w żywopłocie, paletach itp.
ABSOLUTNA PORAŻKA
W związku z powyższymi problemami przyjrzałam się firmie i okazuje się, że żadna spółka cywilna nie jest zarejestrowana pod podawanym na stronie www adresem. Wykonawca jest prymitywnym OSZUSTEM, który nie dość ze nie wywiązuje się ze zobowiązań, to jeszcze grozi skuciem tynków jeśli będzie się dochodzić swoich praw.
Ostrzegam przed użytkownikiem, a jeśli ktoś podobnie jak ja padł ofiarą OSZUSTA proszę o kontakt na priv, bo zamierzam zgłosić sprawę na policję i do US.

----------


## pidodi

Edit: nieaktualne

----------


## mc2000

Ciąg dalszy z wrażeń budowlanych.

*Biała lista!*
Wylewki maszynowe (www.wylewki24.pl) p. Mirosław Goj -   603-303-076
Wylewki idealne. Każdy kto odwiedza budowę chwali wykonanie (padały określenia "lodowisko").
Ponad 330m2 zaczęte w poniedziałek, ukończone w środę wczesnym popołudniem. Wszystko posprzątane i dopilnowane.

*SZARA LISTA*
Po bardzo długich przemyśleniach, ekipa Tadeusza Harasa odpowiedzialna za SSO wypada coraz szarzej, dlatego trafia na SZARĄ LISTĘ.
Niektóre rzeczy człowiek dostrzega dopiero na etapie wykończenia i mój zachwyt już dawno zanikł. 
Przede wszystkim pracownicy jak i zarówno p. Tadeusz, kompletnie nie dbają o porządek. Sami gubili się w stercie własnych śmieci i syfu.
Na upomnienia o zaprowadzenie porządku były poprawy, ale zazwyczaj krótki (jednodniowe).
Na plus dla nich, cena wykonania, tempo pracy, komunikatywność. Na minus, sporo drobnych niedokładności, bałagan.

Do opisania została ekipa tynkarzy, ale minęło dopiero półtorej miesiąca od zakończenia prac, więc wolę jeszcze trochę poczekać.


_Obecnie PILNIE poszukuję kogoś do ocieplania poddasza oraz ogólnych pracy wykończeniowych!_

----------


## wojtas77

> Witam 
> Czy ktos mial doswiadczenie z firma kros-system z malopolski ?Interesuja mnie wszystkie opinie na ich temat


Podpinam się pod pytanie. Budował ktoś z firmą pana Bigosa?

----------


## Kuxxica

> Mamy z tym człowiekiem straszne problemy i nie tylko my. U nas zajmował się oczyszczalnią, wodą deszczową i drenażem. Wykonał część, wziął prawie za całość!!
> Doliczał sobie dodatkowo za co się dało a gdy się zorientował że już się nie damy..... Przestał odbierać telefony, nie odpowiada na meile. Termin wykonania pracy minął 21.12.2011 i nic się na budowie nie zmieniło. Wprowadzał jakieś swoje udziwnienia, wynalazki które nie mają prawa funkcjonować. U nas już swoje zarobił więc nie widzi potrzeby kontaktu, ale człowiek który go wygonił ze swojej budowy (wentylacja mechaniczna, pompa ciepla, ogrzewanie podłogowe) jest przez niego atakowany telefonami- bo nie wypłacił mu jeszcze sporej części. Moja rada OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bo w naszym kraju żaden robol niema zasad i honoru !

----------


## Kuxxica

> Marek Borkowski - robotnik od wykończeń (łazienki, podłogi, ściany, malowanie i tp.) 
> Zainkasował z góry kasę, nie dokończył zlecenia zostawiając rozgrzebaną robotę i więcej się już nie pokazał zabierając klucz od domu, który mu udostępniono na czas realizacji. 
> Czy ktoś zna tego człowieka, czy komuś wykonywał remonty lub inne prace ? 
> Czy są inne osoby przez niego oszukane ! 
> 
> Proszę o opinie !


Wszystkie osoby, które mają coś do powiedzenie w tej sprawie, proszone są o kontakt telefoniczny bezpośrednio z poszkodowanym pod nr tel. 503-94-55-88 
 dotychczasowe uwagi pisane do mnie w formie wiadomości prywatnych, zostały oczywiście przekazane poszkodowanemu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Bo w naszym kraju żaden robol niema zasad i honoru !


...tak się składa ynteligencie że te robole czasem mają równe lub nawet wyższe od Twojego wykształcenie.

----------


## slusar

> ...tak się składa ynteligencie że te robole czasem mają równe lub nawet wyższe od Twojego wykształcenie.



U Mnie kartony zaklada ekonomista z angielskim PERFECT-zycie

----------


## Kuxxica

> ...tak się składa ynteligencie że te robole czasem mają równe lub nawet wyższe od Twojego wykształcenie.


Nie miałam na myśli wykształcenia tylko zasady i honor, spotykam robotników, którzy ukończyli studia ale to nic nie znaczy bo oni się niczym nie różnią od tych po zawodówce, mają jedną wspólną cechę - gdy się im zapłaci przed ukończeniem zlecenia to już więcej się ich nie zobaczy, liczy się dla nich tylko kasa. Wielu z nich jest świetnymi aktorami, odgrywają perfekcyjne scenki jak to ich komornik ściga, jak nie mają pieniędzy na jedzenie dla dzieci i tp. a człowiek się lituje, płaci im z góry i zostaje z rozgrzebanym domem.

----------


## singleton

> Ja naprawdę nie wiem, skąd się biorą takie opinie. Chyba, że to ja jestem taki wybredny, albo bliżej śląska gorzej się pracuje.
> Pan Jarosław owszem komunikatywny (choć i z tym bywa różnie)


Ja też skorzystałem z oferty Pana Jarosława Skowrona - zakres prac wyburzenie ścianek działowych, postawienie nowych i przeniesienie instalacji wodomierza. O ile do samych prac nie mam zastrzeżeń. To niesmak pozostawiły następujące kwestie:

1. ze sporym wyprzedzeniem przed przystąpieniem do robót ustalaliśmy zakres i cenę oraz treść umowy. Pan Jarosław miał wystarczająco dużo czasu żeby wszystko przeczytać i się zapoznać a w razie wątpliwości zaproponować ze swojej strony zmiany czy to wyceny czy też zakresu prac. W dniu rozpoczęcia robót oczywiście podpisaliśmy umowę, jednak w rozgardiaszu zapomniałem o parafkach na pozostałych stronach. Następnego dnia przyniosłem umowę do dopisania parafek ale wtedy Pan Jarosław odburknął w mało miły sposób, że "może od razu będzie mnie Pan ciągał po sądach". Odniosłem wrażenie, że ma alergię na "papierki".
2. Wszelkie materiały zakupione przez Pana Jarosława według umowy miały być brane na fakturę na mnie - na koniec nic nie dostałem. W rozmowie telefonicznej stwierdził, że zapłacił z własnej kieszeni tudzież użył materiałów własnych (chodziło o rury, kolanka i pesztle), ale...
3. o ile w umowie była zapisana kwota za zakres prac i po zakończeniu została telefonicznie potwierdzona wraz z komentarzem, że dodatkowe rzeczy (przesunięcie kanalizacji) nie będą płatne, to przy obiorze otrzymałem rachunek opiewający na kilkaset złotych więcej z dodatkowymi pozycjami. Jest to o tyle niemiłe, że zrezygnowałem z pierwotnie planowanego tynkowania ścian, więc chociażby ta pozycja powinna być niższa.

Zakres prac z umowy: 1. wyburzenie ścianek działowych 20m2, 2. wywiezienie gruzu, 3. postawienie nowych ścianek 21m2, 4. przesunięie wodomierza, 5. uzupełnienie ubytków wylewki po starych ściankach. Suma wynagrodzenia brutto: 2300zł
Na rachunku pozycje 1-5 zsumowały się do 800+300+882+300+250=2532zł wraz z dodatkową pozycją "przesunięcie kanalizacji" za 300 zł.

Przez rozpoczęciem współpracy brałem pod uwagę, że może go wezmę go do reszty prac, ale w efekcie pożegnaliśmy się po opisanych robotach.

Podsumowując - technicznie i terminowo praca ok, ale jeśli ktoś ma słabe nerwy i nie lubi bałaganu w papierach i niespodziewanych dodatkowych kosztów to może jednak niekoniecznie.

[Edycja 2012-10-06]:
Niespodziewanie szybko odżył kontakt z firmą Pana Skowrona. W jednym z dwóch maili zwrócono mi uwagę, że w żadnym momencie nie ustalaliśmy, że nowe ściany mają być tynkowane. Rzeczywiście, w żadnym punkcie wyceny - od wyburzeń aż po malowanie - nie ma słowa "tynk". Widocznie moje przeświadczenie o tym, że nowe ściany domyślnie są tynkowane, było błędne. Przepraszam.

----------


## singleton

Po postawieniu ścianek działowych na pole bitwy wszedł polecany tutaj elektryk Pan *Krzysztof Barket* - *BIAŁA LISTA*, który to status potwierdzam. Koszt prac co prawda nieco wyższy niż w innych ofertach, ale uwzględnia on też biały montaż. Dodatkowo, biorąc pod uwagę kontakt z Panem Krzysztofem i to, że nie interesuje go tylko sama praca do wykonania i zainkasowanie na końcu pieniędzy ale ponad to wszystko służy poradą na różne tematy i jest bardzo kontaktowy, wspiera i jest bardzo empatyczny, to myślę warto tyle zapłacić. Jeszcze nie zakończyliśmy wszystkich prac z umowy (właśnie został biały montaż), ale już teraz postanowiłem wystawić laurkę. Same prace przeprowadzał Pan Tomek wraz z ekipą i dla Pana Tomka też mam duży plus za etykę pracy, podejście i responsywność.

----------


## Edyta M

> Chciałbym utwierdzić pozycję na BIAŁEJ liście Pana Franciszka Wrony.
> Był już wielokrotnie polecany na tym forum i miałem przyjemność przekonać się, że wszystkie te pozytywne opinie to najszczersza prawda. Bardzo zgrana i konkretna ekipa, każdy zna się na własnej robocie, dach powstaje w tempie ekspresowym.
> Telefon do Pana Franka - 513 - 067 - 338.


Ostatnio Pan Franek goscil u mnie na budowie ( zakladal " daszek " do wyrzutni od reku w kominie ) .... znow swietna praca Pana Franka i w tym miejscu chce napisac , ze mimo tego iz jest baaaaaaaaaaardzo zajetym fachowcem zawsze znajdzie czas i przyjedzie  nawet wtedy kiedy inwestor dzwoni z drobnostka ..... Panie Franku sorrki , ze musial Pan robic 3 razy podejscie do tego montazu  :wink: ...... za pierwszym razem nie mielismy odpowiedniego materialu , za drugim nie bylo nikogo na budynku ..... Jak bede budowala swoj kolejny dom to juz teraz rezerwuje miejsce u Pana na wykonanie dachu  :bye: .

----------


## wykonawca72

> Ja naprawdę nie wiem, skąd się biorą takie opinie. Chyba, że to ja jestem taki wybredny, albo bliżej śląska gorzej się pracuje.
> Pan Jarosław owszem komunikatywny (choć i z tym bywa różnie), czego nie można powiedzieć o "ekipie".
> Pracownicy nie stronią od alkoholu. Ja rozumiem wypić piwo przy całym dniu w upale, ale na pożegnanie w ostatni dzień niektóre osoby ledwo się przemieszczały.
> Prosty rysunek został źle odczytany, przez co ilość schodów się nie zgadza (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć).
> Pracownicy raczej nie należą do tych co po sobie posprzątają, chyba że kilka słów krytyki spowodowało, że uciekali byle szybciej.
> Przy płaceniu nasłuchałem się, jak to Pan Jarosław się przeliczył i powinien skasować 3x więcej, bo takie są stawki w Krakowie.
> 
> Obiecany kontakt w celu poprawek pewnych rzeczy nie doszedł do skutku. 
> Na moje 3 telefony ciągle odpowiedź  "jestem zajęty skontaktuje się na początku następnego tygodnia", czego oczywiście Pan Jarek nie uczynił(minął miesiąc).
> ...


Jest mi przykro z powodu takiej oceny i uważam ją za krzywdzącą, dlatego chciałem przedstawić swoją wersję wydarzeń. 
Robiliśmy u Pana mc2000 dwa tarasy. Zacytuje fragmenty z posta i odniosę się do zarzutów:
1.	
_„Pracownicy nie stronią od alkoholu. Ja rozumiem wypić piwo przy całym dniu w upale, ale na
pożegnanie w ostatni dzień niektóre osoby ledwo się przemieszczały.”_
Zarzut odnośnie alkoholu przyjmuje „na bary”. Zdarzyło się to tylko raz w ostatni dzień pracy dwóm nowym pracownikom, których po tym zdarzeniu zwolniłem. *Nikt nie pił w trakcie pozostałych 7 dni pracy u Pana.* Nie wiem czego mogę spodziewać się po nowych ludziach, mogę jedynie reagować i wyciągać konsekwencje. To też uczyniłem. 

2.
_„Prosty rysunek został źle odczytany, przez co ilość schodów się nie zgadza (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć)”._
Wspomniany prosty odręczny rysunek wskazywał na trzy stopnie u każdego z 2 tarasów (czyli po dwa stopnie a trzeci to taras), które zostały wylane. Z tym, że przy jednym z 2 tarasów zrobiliśmy dodatkowy schód (czyli czwarty), ze względu na niski poziom gruntu. *Jeśli byśmy go nie dorobili, to pierwszy stopień byłby bardzo stromy, przez co trudny w użytkowaniu przy obecnym poziomie gruntu*. Mówił Pan, że zostanie on zasypany, bo tarasy będą w całości podsypywane ziemią. Zrobiliśmy to dla Państwa obecnej wygody i było to celowe działanie a nie pomyłka. Przy drugim tarasie  schody nie były aż tak strome więc zrobiliśmy je zgodnie z rysunkiem.

*Po miesiącu dowiedziałem się, że popełniłem błąd ,ale nie dlatego, że zrobiłem jeden stopień  więcej, tylko dlatego, że u drugiego z tarasów zrobiłem tylko 3 stopnie.*  Powiedzieli Państwo, że  życzyliście sobie wszędzie jednak czterostopniowe schody a tarasy nie będą obsypywane ziemią.

3.
_„……. (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć)”._

W żadnym razie nie chciałem Pan urazić, krytykować czy pouczać. 

4.
„Przy płaceniu nasłuchałem się, jak to Pan Jarosław się przeliczył i powinien skasować 3x więcej, bo
takie są stawki w Krakowie”

Przykro mi, że luźna rozmowa została tak odebrana. To Pan pytał ile za taką robotę byłoby w Krakowie, a ponieważ i stawki są tam wyższe i pracy było tak naprawdę więcej, odpowiedziałam feralnym, cytowanym zdaniem. Nie sugerowałem, że powinienem od Pan wziąć więcej .Poza tym Pan o to wyraźnie pytał. 
*Co do samego płacenia, ponieważ zostało rozszalowywanie i drobne prace(podmalowanie wyżej Dysperbitem, nie było jeszcze mowy o dolewaniu schodka) wypłacił mi Pan 80 % kwoty. Nie miałem nic przeciwko temu bo wierzyłem, że rozliczymy się później (we wskazanym przez pana terminie, czyli po 2 tygodnich)
*

5.
_„Obiecany kontakt w celu poprawek pewnych rzeczy nie doszedł do skutku. Na moje 3 telefony ciągle odpowiedź "jestem zajęty skontaktuje się na początku następnego tygodnia", czego oczywiście Pan Jarek nie uczynił(minął miesiąc)”–_

Z tym już całkowicie nie mogę się zgodzić.
*Po zalaniu tarasów miałem do Pana dzwonić po 2 tygodniach, czyli po 15 sierpnia w celu rozszalowania i rozliczenia. Pan ustalił ten termin. Ja dzwoniłem do Pana 16 i 17 sierpnia (mam to na bilingu), niejednokrotnie i albo Pan nie odbierał , albo odrzucał rozmowy*. Przykro mi ale uznałem , że po prostu nie chce mi Pan dopłacić zaległej kwoty I dlatego unika Pan ze mną kontaktu. 

Owszem kontakt z Państwa strony był, ale w późniejszym terminie i to były dwa a nie trzy telefony, w dodatku nie Pana ale Pana mamy. 
A było to tak:
Pod koniec sierpnia zadzwoniła Pana mama zaniepokojona, że zrobiliśmy o jeden stopień za mało przy jednym tarasie. Ja nie wdając się w dyskusje na temat poprawności mojego wykonania, zapewniłem, że schód zostanie dolany. W sumie to mi ulżyło.  Pomyślałem, że jednak Państwo chcą się ze mną rozliczyć. Jednak wtedy brakowało mi czasu i pracowników, więc poprosiłem o telefon za tydzień. Stało się tak dlatego, że byłem przygotowany na wizytę u Pana po 15 sierpnia zgodnie z wcześniejszym planem. Jednak jak wspomniałem w związku z brakiem kontaktu, ta wizyta nie doszła do skutku. W końcu obiecałem Pana mamie (po 2 telefonie), że będę 5 lub 6 września ale wcześniej zadzwonię, by ktoś był na budowie. 6 września rano (środa) dzwoniłem, bo chciałem przyjechać ale znów nikt nie odbierał. Dzwoniłem też w czwartek – odrzucano ode mnie rozmowy. *W piątek  odkryłem Pana wpis i powiem szczerze, że nie rozumiem czemu pojawił się w środę o 7  rano wtedy, kiedy byliśmy umówieni na przyjazd do Pana. * 

Piszę to wszystko bo chciałem przedstawić, jak to wyglądało z mojej strony. Staram się być słowny i jak mówię że będę to jestem, jak mówię że zadzwonię to dzwonię, a już na pewno umiem czytać plany. Przecież to w moim interesie leży, by inwestorzy byli zadowoleni. Tak było i z Panem.
Fakt, że brakowało mi czasu na ponowny przyjazd do Pana ale to dlatego, że nie udało się nam skontaktować we wcześniej ustalonym terminie. W sumie po pierwszym i drugim telefonie Pana mamy, odłożyłem moja wizytę  o trochę ponad dwa tygodnie. Ale z rozmowy wynikało, że nie mają Państwo nic przeciwko temu.. 
Fakt, że 2 moich ludzi było pijanych w ostatnim dniu pracy. Ale oni juz  u mnie nie pracują. W tym sezonie musiałem dobrać pracowników, bo miałem dużo zleceń właśnie dzięki temu forum (dużo ludzi je czyta, nie koniecznie pisując). Nigdy się nie wie na kogo się trafiło. O ile mogę sprawdzić umiejętnosci już pierwszego dnia, to to czy ktoś ma nalogi wychodzi dużo później.

Suma summarum straciłem na tym finansowo (niedopłacona kwota) i co gorsza straciłem dobrą renomę. Więc ja już karę za przedstawione fakty otrzymałem.
J. Skowron

----------


## wykonawca72

> Ja też skorzystałem z oferty Pana Jarosława Skowrona - zakres prac wyburzenie ścianek działowych, postawienie nowych i przeniesienie instalacji wodomierza. O ile do samych prac nie mam zastrzeżeń. To niesmak pozostawiły następujące kwestie:
> 
> 1. ze sporym wyprzedzeniem przed przystąpieniem do robót ustalaliśmy zakres i cenę oraz treść umowy. Pan Jarosław miał wystarczająco dużo czasu żeby wszystko przeczytać i się zapoznać a w razie wątpliwości zaproponować ze swojej strony zmiany czy to wyceny czy też zakresu prac. W dniu rozpoczęcia robót oczywiście podpisaliśmy umowę, jednak w rozgardiaszu zapomniałem o parafkach na pozostałych stronach. Następnego dnia przyniosłem umowę do dopisania parafek ale wtedy Pan Jarosław odburknął w mało miły sposób, że "może od razu będzie mnie Pan ciągał po sądach". Odniosłem wrażenie, że ma alergię na "papierki".
> 2. Wszelkie materiały zakupione przez Pana Jarosława według umowy miały być brane na fakturę na mnie - na koniec nic nie dostałem. W rozmowie telefonicznej stwierdził, że zapłacił z własnej kieszeni tudzież użył materiałów własnych (chodziło o rury, kolanka i pesztle), ale...
> 3. o ile w umowie była zapisana kwota za zakres prac i po zakończeniu została telefonicznie potwierdzona wraz z komentarzem, że dodatkowe rzeczy (przesunięcie kanalizacji) nie będą płatne, to przy obiorze otrzymałem rachunek opiewający na kilkaset złotych więcej z dodatkowymi pozycjami. Jest to o tyle niemiłe, że zrezygnowałem z pierwotnie planowanego tynkowania ścian, więc chociażby ta pozycja powinna być niższa.
> 
> Zakres prac z umowy: 1. wyburzenie ścianek działowych 20m2, 2. wywiezienie gruzu, 3. postawienie nowych ścianek 21m2, 4. przesunięie wodomierza, 5. uzupełnienie ubytków wylewki po starych ściankach. Suma wynagrodzenia brutto: 2300zł
> Na rachunku pozycje 1-5 zsumowały się do 800+300+882+300+250=2532zł wraz z dodatkową pozycją "przesunięcie kanalizacji" za 300 zł.
> 
> ...


Chciałem przedstawić odpowiedź również na tego posta:
Może od początku.  

1.
Na prośbę Pana singleton o wycenę wielu  prac odpowiedziałem mailem z cennikiem, na którym była też kanalizacja (kwota  z cennika za przeróbkę  kanalizacji to przedział: 350-700). Podczas rozmów ustaliliśmy  jednak na dużo węższy zakres prac niż wynikało z prośby o wycenę m.in. odpadła kanalizacja (jak i biały montaż, flizy itp.)
Czyli planowany zakres prac był taki: 1. wyburzenie ścianek działowych 20m2 za 800 zł, 2. wywiezienie gruzu za 300 zł 3. postawienie nowych ścianek 21m2 x 42 zł = 882 zł. 4.  przesunięcie wodomierza – 300 zł , 5. Wypełnienie ubytków w wylewce – 250 zł. Ceny jak i ilości przedstawione teraz przeze mnie  pochodzą z cennika, który dostał Pan w mailu i na który się Pan zgodził. 
*Umowę przyniósł Pan już wypełnioną dopiero w dniu rozpoczęcia prac i dał mi ją Pan do podpisania.* Nie widziałem jej wcześniej.  Kwota umowy wynosiła 2300 zł, ale poszczególne prace nie były wycenione osobno. *Czyli obciął mi Pan 232 zł bez powiadamiania mnie o tym.*  Mailowo wyceniałem Panu ponad dwadzieścia pozycji, więc nie pamiętałem co za ile - podpisałem ją w ciemno (mój błąd).  Ale daję słowo,  że o tym dowiedziałem się dopiero z Pana posta.

2. 
W trakcie prac poprosił Pan jednak o przeróbkę  kanalizacji. Nie mówiłem, że to będzie za darmo. Zwłaszcza, że do pomocy przy Pana zleceniu podnająłem hydraulika, więc musiałem mu zapłacić za wszystko co zrobił.  Policzyłem Panu 300 zł  dodatkowo (a w cenniku przewidziane było od 350 zł do 700 zł). Jedyne co mówiłem to to, że za materiałów nie będę liczył.  W większości zakupiłem je przy okazji innych inwestycji, więc ich Panu nie liczyłem. Nie mogłem też Panu dać za nie faktur, bo widniały one na moje nazwisko i to z datą sprzed pół roku. Poza tym powtórzę, że nie doliczyłem ich do rachunku.
Prosił Pan o rozpisanie rachunku - dokładnie co za ile. *Więc ja nie zastanawiając się  dłużej spisałem ceny z maila i naniosłem na rachunek*.  Może to dziwne ale nie zorientowałem się nawet, że kwota z rachunku jest niezgodna z umową (pomijając oczywiście przeróbkę kanalizacji, która była dodatkową pracą).
3.
 Tynkowania nie wyceniałem mailowo, nie było go też w zakresie prac w umowie. Sam punkt z umowy brzmi: „postawienie nowych ścianek działowych o łącznej powierzchni ok. 21 m2 z bloczków betonowych Ytong z uwzględnieniem wykucia w wylewce miejsca na nowe ścianki”, czyli jest dokładnie opisane co wymagał Pan w ramach niego. 
4.

Gdyby Pan zwrócił mi uwagę, że z rachunkiem jest coś nie tak poprawilibyśmy to. Tak  jak mówię, ja sugerowałem się cennikiem z maila bo w umowie poszczególne prace nie były wycenione osobno, jak i Pan nie wspominał mi, że kwota z umowy jest niższa niż wynika z naszych ustaleń.  *Niezależnie od Pana intencji podpisałem umowę, więc poczuwam się do  obowiązku zwrotu kwoty 232 zł. I gwarantuje, że gdyby Pan zwrócił się do mnie z tym osobiście postąpił bym tak samo.*
Proszę Pana my wykonawcy też jesteśmy ludźmi i popełniamy błędy (choćby obliczeniowe),  dlatego należy z nami rozmawiać i zgłaszać swoje obiekcje.   Tylko jeśli my popełnimy błąd lub powiemy coś nie tak  jesteśmy szeroko opisywani w Internecie i bezpowrotnie tracimy reputacje, co w dzisiejszych czasach wiąże się z koniecznością likwidacji firmy.  Najgorsze jest to, że większość z tych złych opisów jest przedstawiona w sposób bardzo stronniczy. 

J.Skoworn

----------


## tomaszkonrad

Ja z doświadczenia budowy własnego domu mogę na początek polecić firmę produkującą okna - Justa z Kobielnika (strona www). Słyszeliśmy o nich dobre opinie i zdecydowaliśmy się na szalony krok - przywiezienie okien z Małopolski aż nad samo morze (Zachodniopomorskie). Goście pomogli przy:

1. doradztwo (świetna sugestia, żeby w części hotelowej domu zrobić kolor jednostronny i w ten sposób zaoszczędzić - szok!)
2. szybki i bardzo sprawny montaż
3. szybka produkcja

Goście to prawdziwi pasjonaci w góralskim wydaniu!

Kolejne osoby do dopisania do białej listy to fachowcy z forum muratora(kominek, reku, barierki) , ale o tym już w osobnym wątku

----------


## mamiatko

Trapez Carbo - Zakopianka.
U mnie znajduje się na bardzo szarej liście. Ceny na materiały dachowe dali nam najlepsze, ale późniejsze ewentualne domawianie było koszmarem. Szczególnie w przypadku rynien Gamrat. Zgubili nasze zamówienie, czas oczekiwania dwa tygodnie, zarówno w zeszłym roku jak i w tym.
Słowem: Nie polecam.

----------


## mamiatko

Koparki w Modlnicy pod Krakowem.
Zdecydowanie na śnieżnobiałej liście pan Jacek Habuda. Uczciwy, myślacy, aby bylo dobrze.  Zarówno on jak i jego syn świetnie obsługuja maszynę. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## jerzy podbeskidzie

witam wszystkich. Pamiętajcie TYNK to wizytówka waszego nowego domu ! my niestety daliśmy się nabrać wykonawcy niejakiemu panu Krzysztof Niedziela ponoć z Wadowic, przyznam że byłem laikiem i uwierzyłem na słowo że tynki są równe i solidne, dopóki tynki były mokre to nie było widać fal na sufitach i ścianach !!, naprawa kosztowała nie mało, a i tak wszystkiego nie można naprawić. Kiedy próbowałem się kontaktować i zgłaszać reklamacje spotkałem się z ignorancją i chamskimi odzywkami, obiecanej faktury do dzisiaj nie zobaczyłem a minął już ponad rok. Piszę o tym oszuście na wszystkich forach, nie polecam tego wykonawcy.

----------


## mc2000

> Jest mi przykro z powodu takiej oceny i uważam ją za krzywdzącą, dlatego chciałem przedstawić swoją wersję wydarzeń. 
> Robiliśmy u Pana mc2000 dwa tarasy. Zacytuje fragmenty z posta i odniosę się do zarzutów:
> 1.	
> _„Pracownicy nie stronią od alkoholu. Ja rozumiem wypić piwo przy całym dniu w upale, ale na
> pożegnanie w ostatni dzień niektóre osoby ledwo się przemieszczały.”_
> Zarzut odnośnie alkoholu przyjmuje „na bary”. Zdarzyło się to tylko raz w ostatni dzień pracy dwóm nowym pracownikom, których po tym zdarzeniu zwolniłem. *Nikt nie pił w trakcie pozostałych 7 dni pracy u Pana.* Nie wiem czego mogę spodziewać się po nowych ludziach, mogę jedynie reagować i wyciągać konsekwencje. To też uczyniłem.


Proszę Pana. Ja też pracuję w zakładzie pracy, i jeżeli przez całą karierę przyjdę choć raz w stanie nietrzeźwym, żegnam się z pracą.
Pracował Pan u nas 5 dni i w ciągu tych 5 dni nie było dnia bez alkoholu.Był on powiedzmy w "umiarze". Można zapytać mojego sąsiada, do którego Pana pracownicy chodzili z prośbą o zakup piwa i mocniejszych trunków. Na pożegnanie 2 z 4 pana pracowników nie potrafiło poprawnie wypowiedzieć zdania. Zapraszam do siebie, mam świadków!
Czy konsekwencje zostały wyciągnięte - nie wiem i nie chcę wiedzieć, ale śmiem wątpić, bo nie wyglądali na nowych pracowników, zresztą opowiadał Pan historie z nimi związane.




> 2.
> _„Prosty rysunek został źle odczytany, przez co ilość schodów się nie zgadza (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć)”._
> Wspomniany prosty odręczny rysunek wskazywał na trzy stopnie u każdego z 2 tarasów (czyli po dwa stopnie a trzeci to taras), które zostały wylane. Z tym, że przy jednym z 2 tarasów zrobiliśmy dodatkowy schód (czyli czwarty), ze względu na niski poziom gruntu. *Jeśli byśmy go nie dorobili, to pierwszy stopień byłby bardzo stromy, przez co trudny w użytkowaniu przy obecnym poziomie gruntu*. Mówił Pan, że zostanie on zasypany, bo tarasy będą w całości podsypywane ziemią. Zrobiliśmy to dla Państwa obecnej wygody i było to celowe działanie a nie pomyłka. Przy drugim tarasie  schody nie były aż tak strome więc zrobiliśmy je zgodnie z rysunkiem.
> 
> *Po miesiącu dowiedziałem się, że popełniłem błąd ,ale nie dlatego, że zrobiłem jeden stopień  więcej, tylko dlatego, że u drugiego z tarasów zrobiłem tylko 3 stopnie.*  Powiedzieli Państwo, że  życzyliście sobie wszędzie jednak czterostopniowe schody a tarasy nie będą obsypywane ziemią.


KŁAMSTWO W ŻYWE OCZY!!
Mam ciągle te rysunki i Pan też je ma. Nie były one odręczne, tylko dokładnie rozrysowane i z wymiarowane w programie graficznym AutoCad.
Jeżeli już tak wchodzimy w szczegóły, to robiąc troje schodów w każdych zrobił Pan inną ilość stopni. Idąc pana tokiem liczeniowym 3, 4 i 5 stopni. ZAPRASZAM na budowę jeśli ktoś nie wierzy.
Proszę także nie kłamać o naszej wygodzie. Do ostrej rozmowy ciągle Pan twierdził, że zrobione zgodnie z rysunkiem.




> 3.
> _„……. (na co usłyszałem, że przecież byłem przy wykonaniu i mogłem to zauważyć)”._
> 
> W żadnym razie nie chciałem Pan urazić, krytykować czy pouczać.


No tak, chciał Pan powiedzieć, że mogłem pilnować budowlańca i jego nietrzeźwych pracowników. ROZUMIEM.




> 5.
> _„Obiecany kontakt w celu poprawek pewnych rzeczy nie doszedł do skutku. Na moje 3 telefony ciągle odpowiedź "jestem zajęty skontaktuje się na początku następnego tygodnia", czego oczywiście Pan Jarek nie uczynił(minął miesiąc)”–_
> 
> Z tym już całkowicie nie mogę się zgodzić.
> *Po zalaniu tarasów miałem do Pana dzwonić po 2 tygodniach, czyli po 15 sierpnia w celu rozszalowania i rozliczenia. Pan ustalił ten termin. Ja dzwoniłem do Pana 16 i 17 sierpnia (mam to na bilingu), niejednokrotnie i albo Pan nie odbierał , albo odrzucał rozmowy*. Przykro mi ale uznałem , że po prostu nie chce mi Pan dopłacić zaległej kwoty I dlatego unika Pan ze mną kontaktu. 
> 
> Owszem kontakt z Państwa strony był, ale w późniejszym terminie i to były dwa a nie trzy telefony, w dodatku nie Pana ale Pana mamy. 
> A było to tak:
> Pod koniec sierpnia zadzwoniła Pana mama zaniepokojona, że zrobiliśmy o jeden stopień za mało przy jednym tarasie. Ja nie wdając się w dyskusje na temat poprawności mojego wykonania, zapewniłem, że schód zostanie dolany. W sumie to mi ulżyło.  Pomyślałem, że jednak Państwo chcą się ze mną rozliczyć. Jednak wtedy brakowało mi czasu i pracowników, więc poprosiłem o telefon za tydzień. Stało się tak dlatego, że byłem przygotowany na wizytę u Pana po 15 sierpnia zgodnie z wcześniejszym planem. Jednak jak wspomniałem w związku z brakiem kontaktu, ta wizyta nie doszła do skutku. W końcu obiecałem Pana mamie (po 2 telefonie), że będę 5 lub 6 września ale wcześniej zadzwonię, by ktoś był na budowie. 6 września rano (środa) dzwoniłem, bo chciałem przyjechać ale znów nikt nie odbierał. Dzwoniłem też w czwartek – odrzucano ode mnie rozmowy. *W piątek  odkryłem Pana wpis i powiem szczerze, że nie rozumiem czemu pojawił się w środę o 7  rano wtedy, kiedy byliśmy umówieni na przyjazd do Pana. * 
> ...


Kolejne KŁAMSTWO!
Bardzo proszę przedstawić bilingi!
Ja nie mam sobie nic do zarzucenia!
Inwestor od drugiego tarasu dzwonił dwukrotnie do Pana. W bezczelny sposób odpowiadał Pan, że wszystko wykonano zgodnie z rysunkiem i właśnie podczas tej rozmowy usłyszeliśmy, że przecież byliśmy przy pracach i nie mieliśmy zastrzeżeń, więc o co teraz chodzi.

Kontakt z Pana strony pojawił się błyskawicznie, tylko dopiero po WPISIE na tym forum. Wtedy potrafił Pan zadzwonić nawet 2-krotnie. Wcześniej przez ponad 4 tygodnie, nie był Pan łaskaw dokończyć prac, pomimo naszych nalegań i telefonów.
Po wpisie, nie mogąc odebrać, oddzwaniałem tego samego dnia wieczorem (środa) i rankiem (czwartek), ale to Pan nie odebrał mojego telefonu.
Pracownicy Pana Jarosława pojawili się, bez żadnej zapowiedzi na budowie i chcieli brać się do prac.
Czy wg Pana tak się postępuję? Wysyła się ludzi na pustą budowę, bez uzgodnień z inwestorem?? Do kogo mógłbym mieć pretensje gdyby coś zginęło?

Czy zapomniał Pan już, jak pańscy inni pracownicy (ci trzeźwi) uszkodzili mi drzwi tarasowe, wjeżdżając taczkami do budynku?
Ciężko było zrobić kilkanaście metrów dalej i wjechać bramą garażową?
Czy może wstawić zdjęcia jak schody tarasowe zostały zaszalowane (deski zalane betonem wystające w górę bez możliwości wyciągnięcia/odbicia?)
A może przypomnieć niezwykłą dokładność wyliczeń potrzebnego betonu? Jak zostało wyliczone 17 m3, przyjechało 19,5 m3 a i tak zabrakło i wrzucał Pan pustaki w szalunek.
Nie chce wspominać o tak błahej sprawie, ja śmieci zostawione przez pracowników.
Puszki po konserwach, butelki po wodzie i piwie pochowane tu i tam.
No cóż,  dochodzę do wniosku, że jaki szef tacy pracownicy.

Jestem ciekaw ilu inwestorów "uprosił" Pan, dzwoniąc tak jak do mnie z prośbą o skasowanie negatywnych opinii.
Przypuszczam, że wielu, bo widząc Pańskie "kwiatki" nie chce mi się wierzyć, żeby nie wylądował Pan na czarnej liście.

Ma Pan jeszcze czelność pisać o stracie finansowej. W normalnym kraju, za spapraną robotę i syf nie dostałby Pan ani grosza!
I suma summarum, to ja straciłem na tym finansowo. Musze poprawiać Pańskie błędy, skończyć tarasy i mam uszkodzone drzwi tarasowe, w domu w którym jeszcze nie zamieszkałem!

Jeżeli ktoś chciałby skorzystać z usług firmy Pana Skowrona, zapraszam najpierw do siebie na budowę. Mogę także przesłać zdjęcia. Nie mam nic do ukrycia.

----------


## witu102

Do czarnej listy, a jeszcze pół roku temu dodałbym go do krystalicznie białej, ale kilka robót dokumentnie spieprzonych po drodze, pozawalane terminy i olewactwo klienta.
Dodam, że przy wykonywaniu remontu u mnie w mieszkaniu (1,5roku temu) było super, potem jedna robota również super, natomiast od wiosny 2012 każda robota to porażka, od czerwca nie mogę się doprosić o szafkę ogrodową za którą zapłaciłem (zawsze ma być jutro).
Proszę wystrzegać się w Krakowie i okolicach Łukasza Stryszowskiego, firmy ŁukBud lub czegokolwiek co identyfikuje się numerem telefonu 880388292

----------


## Ahya

*BIAŁA LISTA:*
A ja polecam z całego serca usługi Andrzeja Sołtysa - forumowy *ASOLT*. Andrzej robi mi OZC, certyfikat energetyczny na koniec, projekt podłogówki i wentylacji mechanicznej. Zawsze cierpliwie wysłuchał, podpowiedział, pomógł, nawet jak wybrzydzałam i wymyślałam.

 Projekty które mi przesłał są bardzo profesjonalne (chyba nawet za bardzo jak dla mojej projektantki od adaptacji, bo w życiu nie widziała podobnych na oczy, hehe ). Ja która się nie znam nie mam problemu z ich odczytem i zrozumieniem. Będzie to duża pomoc w dalszych pracach.

Polecam zwłaszcza robienie OZC przed budową - naprawę otwiera oczy na wiele decyzji dotyczących ocieplenia. Dzięki Andrzej za wszystko.

----------


## bp86

> Do czarnej listy, a jeszcze pół roku temu dodałbym go do krystalicznie białej, ale kilka robót dokumentnie spieprzonych po drodze, pozawalane terminy i olewactwo klienta.
> Dodam, że przy wykonywaniu remontu u mnie w mieszkaniu (1,5roku temu) było super, potem jedna robota również super, natomiast od wiosny 2012 każda robota to porażka, od czerwca nie mogę się doprosić o szafkę ogrodową za którą zapłaciłem (zawsze ma być jutro).
> Proszę wystrzegać się w Krakowie i okolicach Łukasza Stryszowskiego, firmy ŁukBud lub czegokolwiek co identyfikuje się numerem telefonu 880388292




Witam serdecznie,

Dołączam się do powyższego. Obecnie jesteśmy na samym końcu remontu, jednak rejestrację na tym forum wymusiła bardzo nisatysfakcjonująca współpraca z wykonawcą.
Firma Pana Łukasza Stryszowskiego nadaje się do umieszczenia na czarnej liście. Oczywiście, żeby nie pozostać gołosłownym przedstawiam argumenty potwierdzające tezę:

1. Pracownicy nie stronią od alkoholu, a nawet zdarzyło się, że go nadużywali. Jeden ze starszych pracowników po wypiciu zaczął się awanturować i niszczyć sprzęty. Skończyło się przyjazdem policji i wielką awanturą.
2. Pan Łukasz ma bardzo luźne podejście do ustalonych terminów. Nie mówię tutaj tylko o terminie zakończenia prac, ale również o terminach spotkań czy terminach dostarczenia materiałów/rozpoczęcia kolejnych etapów. Ciągłe zapewnienia, że jest w drodze, czy że umówione materiały, lub dokumenty przyjadą jutro, niestety pozostają bez pokrycia przez dłuższy czas.
3. Efekty końcowe pracy również pozostawiają wiele do życzenia, a sam wykonawca, gdy okazało się, że będą konieczne poprawki umył ręce i przestał odbierać telefony. Dodatkowo w trakcie prac nad, pracownikami trzeba było cały czas czuwać, gdyż robili wiele rzeczy według swojego uznania zapominając o instrukcjach i rysunkach.

Pominę milczeniem stałe nękanie o zaliczki i problemy z fakturami. Dla każdego, kto szanuje swoje pieniądze i czas firma Pana Łukasza będzie jednym z gorszych wyborów. Gdyby nie naglący termin zakończenia sam zerwałbym tą współpracę wcześniej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## tkraszan

Czarna Lista: Niedojad Marek - tynki, wylewki - Pan niepoważnie podchodzi do klienta ostentacyjnie go olewając (przejawia sie to kompletnym brakiem kontaktu, nie odbiera telefonów, oszukuje i okłamuje swoich potencjalnych klientów) - Pan polecony przez znajomego - miał nam zrobić wylewki (przyszedl prawie dwa tygodnie później, gdy juz zaczęliśmy rozgladać się za kimś innym tracąc cierpliwość), ponieważ wylewki poszły bardzo sprawnie zdecydowaliśmy się na wykonanie przez Pana Niedojada również tynków wewnętrznych - Pan obiecywał że przyjdzie, nie odbierał telefonów przez kilka dni, gdy juz oddzwonił poprosił o jeszcze 2 tyg cierpliwości - niestety w umówionym kolejnym terminie również nie przyszedł, nie odbierał telefonów - stracilismy przez niego czas i pieniadze musząc szukać nowego wykonawcy. Jeśli ktos ma ochotę tak byc traktowany (za niemałe pieniadze jakie trzeba za dane usługi zapłacić) to zachęcam do współpracy - ja już nigdy nie skorzystam z usług tego Pana - nie lubie byc okłamywany.

----------


## as!a

Witam, do czarnej listy wpisuję firmę *LEONARD W BOCHNI*. Sprzedają okna i drzwi. Na początku pani jest bardzo miła. Gdy zapłacimy całość - bajka się kończy. Mamy źle zamontowane drzwi, obiecali, że da się wyregulować. Nie zjawiali się w obiecanym terminie. Już kilkakrotnie regulowali, uszczelki nie dochodzą, drzwi po otwarciu zamykają się same, futryna nie trzyma kąta, poziomica pionu. A pan po 5 regulacji mówi, że jest wszystko idealnie i on by niczego nie zmieniał. Odradzajcie znajomym, przyjaciołom. Teraz, gdy mamy już elewację (zgłaszaliśmy odkąd tylko drzwi zamontowali), chcą nam wszystko rozwalać i montować jeszcze raz. O żadnej nawet najmniejszej rekompensacie nie chcą słyszeć. Przy montażu bramy nie montują czujek, mimo, że nie informują o tym. Czujki dostaje się w pudełku...Na drugiego obiecanego pilota do bramy czekamy 3 miesiąc. To jakiś koszmar...
Odradzam każdemu, komu przyjdzie tylko do głowy zajrzeć do Bochni na Partyzantów. Żałuję, że nie przeczytałam opinii na Muratorze wcześniej. Mają fatalne opinie.

----------


## Pegas

Pierwsza firma, która dostarczyła podbitkę drewnianą to Sawmex z Młoszowej (p. Sławomir Piotrowski). Zdecydowałem się na zamówienie podbitki już pomalowanej. Kolor długo poszukiwany dobrałem po konsultacji z p. Sławkiem. Efekt mnie po prostu olśnił. Podbitka dopracowana do ostatniego szczegółu. Zwracam uwagę na idealne szlifowanie drewna i równo położoną farbę. Pan Sławek stosuje tylko farby ekologiczne o dużej palecie kolorów. Zdecydowanie polecam.

Montażem podbitki zajęła się wielokrotnie tu polecana firma Logis-Bud p. Marcina Popardowskiego. Miałem nieco szczęścia - trafiłem na małą lukę w bardzo napiętym kalendarzu  :Smile:  Efekt jest znakomity. Dodam, że wszyscy pracownicy p. Marcina pracowali bardzo starannie. Praktycznie nie zostało żadnych ścinek. Po pracy wszystko posprzątane. Po prostu - profesjonaliści.

----------


## Magd80

> Witam, do czarnej listy wpisuję firmę *LEONARD W BOCHNI*. Sprzedają okna i drzwi. Na początku pani jest bardzo miła. Gdy zapłacimy całość - bajka się kończy. Mamy źle zamontowane drzwi, obiecali, że da się wyregulować. Nie zjawiali się w obiecanym terminie. Już kilkakrotnie regulowali, uszczelki nie dochodzą, drzwi po otwarciu zamykają się same, futryna nie trzyma kąta, poziomica pionu. A pan po 5 regulacji mówi, że jest wszystko idealnie i on by niczego nie zmieniał. Odradzajcie znajomym, przyjaciołom. Teraz, gdy mamy już elewację (zgłaszaliśmy odkąd tylko drzwi zamontowali), chcą nam wszystko rozwalać i montować jeszcze raz. O żadnej nawet najmniejszej rekompensacie nie chcą słyszeć. Przy montażu bramy nie montują czujek, mimo, że nie informują o tym. Czujki dostaje się w pudełku...Na drugiego obiecanego pilota do bramy czekamy 3 miesiąc. To jakiś koszmar...
> Odradzam każdemu, komu przyjdzie tylko do głowy zajrzeć do Bochni na Partyzantów. Żałuję, że nie przeczytałam opinii na Muratorze wcześniej. Mają fatalne opinie.


Podpisuję sie pod powyzszym. Rowniez z mezem mielismy same problemy z ta firma. Nieuczciwa, nierzetelna i klineta ma kompletnie za nic. Za nic w swiecie nei zaplacilabym z gory. U nas sytuacja dotyczyla zlego pomiaru okien, ktore w konsekwencji przyszly za male. Rekompensaty tez nie otrzymalismy, bo blad zasadniczy jaki popelnilismy byla zaplata z gory - omamieni rabatem. BLAD straszny BLAD. Terminow nie trzymali to jedna sprawa. Oknien za malych wymienic nie chcieli bo jak to pani Karolina oznajmila takie zamowilismy. Zaczelo sie kombinowanie z wstawianiem i w konsekwencji nadproza musialy zostac obnizone. Klamke do regulacji panowie urzywali nasza i zniszczyli a oczywiscie do wymiany do dnia dzisiejszego nei doszlo a mija juz 4 5 msc. PROPONUJE ZLOZYC KOLEJNA SKARDGE DO GLOWNEGO OKNOPLUSA - z naszej strony juz poszla...im wiecej skarg wplynie tym wieksze szanse ze zwina interes i kolejne osoby nie padna ofiara tej parszywej oszustki...

Tutaj mozna przeczytac rowniez pare negatywnych slow na temat tej firmy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...01#post5343601

----------


## Mantojfel

Szukam ekipy do kompleksowego remontu mieszkania w krakowskiej kamienicy (począwszy od wymiany tynków, wylewek, instalacji, montaż kominka po "zwykłe" malowanie ułożenie płytek i podłóg...) Znacie może takich magików co tym się zajmą w całości?
tel. 608 516 701

----------


## Edyta M

*Mantojfel* po tym wpisie sami do Ciebie sie zglosza  :big grin:

----------


## mc2000

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że firma ze śląska, ale kogoś może podkusić, więc wolę ostrzec:

*CZARNA LISTA*

_Adamex Adam Kaczmarek
41-933  Bytom, ul. Skwer Osiedlowy 3
NIP 626-159-16-93

Dane kontaktowe
tel. +48507034638
tel. +48322800928
[email protected]
[email protected] 

Nick na allegro: adamex75_ 

*Pan Kaczmarek to OSZUST i KRĘTACZ!!!!*
Umowa na montaż drzwi gerdy spisana w *drugim tygodniu września*. Drzwi miały być *po 14 dniach* (przy podpisaniu umowy, ustalony termin montażu). Wpłacona zaliczka.
*Po dwóch tygodniach* Pan Adam zadzwonił, że nie dostał drzwi i przesunął montaż o kolejny tydzień.Jako, że jestem cierpliwym inwestorem nie robiłem z tego tytułu żadnych problemów. Dzień przed montażem mieliśmy się zdzwonić w celu potwierdzenia montaż i dogadania konkretnej godziny. 
*W 3 tygodniu* Pan Kaczmarek zadzwonił, że *drzwi ma na magazynie*, ale nie wyrobi się z montażem, ponieważ ma strasznie napięty terminarz i odezwie się początkiem 4 tygodnia.
*W 4 tygodniu*, telefony w firmie Adamex milczały. Komórka wyłączona (jak się okazuje to standard), a stacjonarnego nikt nigdy nie odbiera. Zacząłem się delikatnie niepokoić. Wysłałem ponaglającego smsa.
*W piątym tygodniu* Pan Adam wreszcie oddzwonił (wymówka - byłem za granicą). Zaproponował montaż za 3 dni, na co przystaliśmy (zaczęło nam się delikatnie spieszyć). *W dniu montażu (podkreślę końcówka 5 tygodnia od zamówienia, prawie 3 tygodnie drzwi na magazynie) Pan Kaczmarek zadzwonił, że nie przyjedzie, gdyż drzwi które posiada na magazynie to "80" a nie zamówione przez nas "90".*
Ta rozmowa nie była już taka miła. Padło kilka ostrych zdań. Pan Adam zobowiązał się jak najszybciej wymienić drzwi na zgodne z zamówieniem. (miał to załatwić "od ręki").
*W 6 tygodniu* wreszcie doczekałem się telefonu, że drzwi są, ale montaż za kolejny tydzień w dodatku dzień przed świętem zmarłych.*(LISTOPAD!!!).* Nie zgodziłem się na takie rozwiązanie. Zażądałem montażu w biegnącym tygodniu.
Pan Kaczmarek po zastanowieniu zaproponował sobotę (*prawie 7 tydzień od zamówienia!!*) okolice godziny 12 (południe) na co przystaliśmy.
*W sobotę zadzwonił przed południem potwierdzając montaż!!!*. Czekaliśmy cierpliwie, marnując całą sobotę (nie mieszkamy na budowie).
*Pan Adam Kaczmarek wyłączył telefon i oczywiście się nie zjawił. Szczyt bezczelności w taki sposób wystawić inwestora.*

Od soboty nie odbiera telefonu ani nie raczył się skontaktować żeby przeprosić.

*Ostrzegam wszystkim przed tym OSZUSTEM.
Nie WARTO podejmować współpracy z tą firmą i tym człowiekiem. Wpłacicie zaliczkę i nie będziecie mogli doprosić się o montaż.
Szczyt bezczelności i krętactwa
OMIJAĆ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM!!!*

*CZARNA LISTA*
_Adamex Adam Kaczmarek
41-933  Bytom, ul. Skwer Osiedlowy 3
NIP 626-159-16-93
Dane kontaktowe
tel. +48507034638
tel. +48322800928
[email protected]
[email protected] 
Nick na allegro: adamex75_ 

EDIT:
W dniu publikacji posta (może zwykły przypadek), pan Kaczmarek łaskaw był poinformować mnie, że ekipa montażowa jest 15 minut od budowy i chcą montować drzwi.
Nie lubię być zaskakiwany takimi sytuacjami, ale ważne że w końcu doszło do montażu.
Niesmak jednak pozostał. Drzwi zamontowane w 8 tygodniu od zamówienia.
Ekipa z gerdy też opowiedziała kilka historii o panu Adamie.
*(dowiedziałem się też, że w sobotę nawet nie mieli dyspozycji przyjazdu do mnie)*.
Czyli Pan Kaczmarek potwierdzał montaż nie mając najmniejszego zamiaru nawet przyjeżdżać.

----------


## aki-aki

Witajcie,
czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ekipą Muniek Tomasz z Pcimia.

Stolarze

----------


## rzeczki

Witam wszystkich,

nie wiem czy to dobry temat, ale poszukuje dobrego kierownika budowy (z polecenia) do sprawdzenia domu przed kupnem. Dom jest w stanie "deweloperskim" na *północy Krakowa.*

Chodzi o ocenę jakości wykonania, wskazaniu ewentualnych wad i szacowanych kosztów usunięcia.

Czy moglibyście polecić kogoś sprawdzonego?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Chciałbym zapytać czy ktoś z szanownych Koleżanek lub Kolegów mógłby polecić sensownego radcę prawnego. Potrzebuję zasięgnąć opinni na temat sądowej sprawy spadkowej. Sprawa pilna więc bardzo proszę o informacje.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

Kornaus Marcel
Budowlane Usługi - Elewacyjne, Izolacyjne 
32-823 Sterkowiec, Tarnowska 32
woj. Małopolskie, pow. Brzeski, gm. Brzesko

Dopisuję do CZARNEJ listy nie ze względu na jakość wykonywanych prac, których nie mogłem stwierdzić, gdyż nie widziałem
Do CZARNEJ listy dopisuję z uwagi na fakt, iż firma ma w zwyczaju spalać wszelkie odpady pobudowlane na posesjach klientów.
Mam tutaj na myśli: styropiany, folie i wszystko inne - po prostu wrzucają do ognia jak leci. 
Jeżeli komuś zależy na wizycie u onkologa w pakiecie razem z wykonaną usługą budowlaną to oczywiście można skorzystać.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! 
SSO- Bronisław Sowa tel. 661581930
Napiszę krótko. Najlepsze wakacje mojego życia. Już nie mogę się doczekać następnego sezonu.
Profesjonalizm, uczciwość i niesamowita serdeczność.

----------


## spyra3009

polecam firme LUMIDEA. Załatwili mi praktycznie elektryke wraz z owietleniem do całego domu po super cenach. Przyszła babka z facetem super wszystko doradzili i za pare dni wszytko było w domu. Numer 698644389 albo 511242453

----------


## spyra3009

Zmieniam zdanie o wylewkach wykonanych przez pana Goncarza. Po założeniu panelei okazało się, że jest sporo nierówności. panele pekają pod stopami mimo pianki. Masakra

----------


## traks

Witam
Trafiłem na tą stronę szukając informacji o firmie Bomar2 (szkoda że nie zrobiłem tego przed dokonaniem zakupów), w każdym bądź razie po swoich przejściach  nie polecam. Zamówiłem tylko wybrane elementy z listy towarów, sprzedawca stwierdził że i tak sprowadzi sobie na magazyn wszystkie rzeczy i jak ich nie odbiorę to nie ma problemu, po dwóch tygodniach pójdą na sklep do sprzedaży. Okazało się że nie mogę odebrać zamówionych rzeczy dopóki nie zaliczkuję reszty rzeczy , tych których nie chciałem brać. W końcu po perypetiach firma dowiozła towar, ale okazało się że nadpłata która wpłacona na poczet transportu nie może być przez firmę rozliczona z kierowcą, tylko trzeba go osobiście opłacić przy odbiorze. OK, towar dotarł i mimo sprawdzenia oznakowań na opakowaniach płytek i mimo że było takie samo, i wszystkie pochodziły z jednej partii to okazało się że w jednej paczce są inne płytki.Po telefonie do Bomaru w celach reklamacji (nie chodziło o jakość czy inne wady, po prostu płytki były inne), kazano przygotować wszystkie opakowania z dostawy płytek, oraz porobić zdjęcia jednych i drugich. Dopiero po osobistej interwencji w sklepie udało się sprawę załatwić, przynajmniej częściowo tz. płytki można oddać, ale pieniądze za nie jak i za nadpłatę można tylko odebrać w towarze.

Z drugiej strony polecam sklep INDRA na Dobrego Pasterza, super ceny, przynajmniej w porównaniu do ten sam asortyment co w Bomarze taniej o co najmniej 20%. Właściciel właśnie w trakcie przeprowadzki sklepu, dlatego trochę zakręcony i czasami okazuje sie że mimo że zostało potwierdzone coś do odbioru, to po przyjeździe okazuje się że nie ma. Ale wtedy albo proponuje dowóz pod wskazany adres, lub jak w moim przypadku, dostałem dodatkowy upust i pojechałem do hurtowni odebrać osobiście.

----------


## nogul

> Sprostowanie :
> 
> Panie Marcinie , szkoda że się Pani nie podpisał ..... na ale trudno .
> Muszę przyznać że klient ma rację , zamówiłem złe drzwi na które czekałem 2 tygodnie .
> Niestety przy dostawie nie zwróciliśmy na to uwagi i sprawa wyszła w dniu planowanego montażu .
> Poinformowałem klienta , poniosłem koszty i zamówiłem nowe drzwi na które też niestety musiałem czekać 
> Wątpię że pracownicy mogli coś złego mówić na mój temat , ale to pozostawię bez komentarza.
> W związku z tym że z naszej winy wydłużył się termin realizacji zamówienia zaproponowałem klientowi 
> rekompensatę finansową na co klient przystał . Drzwi zostały zamontowane w dniu 30.10.2012 czyli 
> ...


Niestety muszę potwierdzić negatywną opinię o firmie Adamex. 
Zamówiłem drzwi z montażem i wpłaciłem zaliczkę. Za kilkanaście dni umówiliśmy się na montaż. W dniu montażu, kilkanaście minut po wyznaczonej godzinie, dzwonię do pana Adama i dowiaduję się, że ekipa nie przyjedzie. Taka sytuacja nie powinna się zdarzyć, ale są pewne rzeczy na które nie ma się wpływu więc umówiliśmy się na kolejny termin i pan Adam obiecał rabat. Dzień przed drugim terminem dzwonię i otrzymuję informację, że na 100% przyjadą. W umówionym terminie 5 minut przed godziną montażu otrzymuję telefon, że ekipa jednak nie przyjedzie. Po rozmowie, pan Adam obiecał jeszcze większy rabat i umówiliśmy się na trzeci termin. Dzień przed zadzwoniłem i termin został potwierdzony. W dniu montażu otrzymuję telefon (tym razem godzinę przed więc przynajmniej nie jechałem na budowę na darmo), że ekipa znów nie przyjedzie. To już są jaja. Wystosowałem pismo z wezwaniem do montażu w ostatecznym terminie. Tego dnia pan Adam miał do mnie zadzwonić i potwierdzić, czy montaż się odbędzie. Zadzwoniłem ja i pan Adam miał oddzwonić za pół godziny. Nie oddzwonił i tego dnia nie odbierał już telefonów ode mnie. Wysłałem pismo wypowiadające umowę, jednocześnie żądając zwrotu zaliczki wraz z odsetkami. Ciekawy jestem, czy otrzymam zwrot, czy sprawa skończy się na policji. 
Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą 
ADAMEX
Adam Kaczmarek
ul. Skwer Osiedlowy 3 
41-933 Bytom 

Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam

Przeniesione z prywatnej wiadomości ;



> "tynki cementowo -wapienne Wiesiek tel. 691 721 694 w okolicach Gdów , Wieliczka
> zagładzone tak że tylko malować
> pawelc io 20.11.09 +
> >>Opinia "
> 
> Nie wiem czy jest ta lista jeszcze aktualizowana, jeżeli tak to  chciałbym polecić pana Wieśka z ekipą, bardzo solidnie, szybko,  dokładnie. Znalazłem ich tu na tej liście i jak najbardziej polecam!
> Dodam, że to kolejny wykonawca znaleziony na tej liście i pełne zadowolenie!
> 
> pozdrawiam

----------


## jerzy podbeskidzie

*Krzysztof Niedziela* - Małopolska - !!!!!! uwaga na partaczy !! dopóki tynki były mokre nie było widać fal i pęcherzy na sufitach i ścianach !! niektóre nierówności sięgają 2 cm !! kiedy zgłaszaliśmy reklamację spotkaliśmy się z chamstwem i arogancją. Współpracuje z nim* Błaszczyk z Lędzin* ( śląskie ) zleca mu prace który się również wykręcił !! uwaga na partaczy !!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

*Hettler* - dwa wpisy i oba wychwalające jedną firmę....  :roll eyes:

----------


## comeon

Poszukuję FACHOWCA od kominków z płaszczem wodnym z okolic Krakowa. Polecicie kogoś ogarniętego, kto zrobi porządnie wszystko od A-Z?

----------


## Martinos1

Cytat Napisał Martinos1 Zobacz post
Witam
Jestem już na końcówce i trochę się wkurzam że dopiero teraz wpadłem na to forum i taki fajny wątek. Pozwolę sobie dodać od siebie paru wykonawców i proszę nie posądzajcie mnie od razu o reklamę ze względu na małą ilość postów. Jako że najlepiej mam w pamięci ostatnich wykonawców, mam na myśli stolarzy zacznę od nich a jak zrobię "rachunek sumienia" podam innych godnych polecenia.
Jako się rzekło stolarzy poznałem (jak zwykle to się dzieje) przez znajomego. Wykonywali u niego meble do salonu i stół do jadalni trochę na wzór mebli z Bo Conceptu a że nie odpowiadał mu kolor mebli z salonu zlecił wykonanie. Meble wykonane (na moje oko) lepiej niż porządnie a na pewno lepiej niż Bo Concept. Wiem co piszę bo specjalnie pojechałem sprawdzić do sklepu.
Poprosiłem o telefon i umówiłem się. W zasadzie tak jak oczekiwałem. Dwóch miłych Panów, jak się później okazało braci, rzeczowych i kompetentnych. Swoje wizje na temat mebli przedstawiła im moja lepsza połowa.
Panowie zrobili pomiary ustaliliśmy materiały i umówiliśmy się na kontakt w sprawie wyceny. Jako że mieliśmy wizję mebli nowoczesnych w formie zdecydowaliśmy na jeden z egzotycznych gatunków forniru naturalnego, spodziewałem się wiec "słusznej"wyceny. Niestety nie myliłem się chociaż wycena jaką otrzymałem mieściła się w naszym budżecie. Przed wykonaniem Panowie zrobili nam kilka próbek wybarwień forniru i po dogadaniu wszystkich szczegółów zleciłem wykonanie.
po wykonaniu i przywiezieniu mebli z natury skrupulatny chciałem się do czegoś "przyczepić" niestety nie dało się. Panowie dokładnie omówili szczegóły wykonania przed robotą i dokładnie wywiązali się z poczynionych ustaleń. Mam meble dokładnie takie jakie chciałem.
Z tego co wiem Panowie wykonują wszelakie meble specjalizują się jednak w meblach z fornirów egzotycznych.
Więc jak tutaj piszecie a w zasadzie piszemy Zdecydowanie biała lista Stolarze meblowi Kontakt do P.Marcina 501-837-988. Jak bardziej ogarnę się na tym forum postaram się wkleić kilka fotek.
Pozdrawiam
Witam
Jakiś czas temu popełniłem powyższego posta z informacją że jak się trochę ogarnę podam kolejne namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców. Chciałbym jednak zapytać jaki jest powód że polecani przeze mnie w tym wypadku stolarze nie znaleźli się na liście i czy mogę podawać następnych?
Pozdrawiam 

Witam
Miałem właśnie dopisać nowych wykonawców ale nie wiem czy ma to sens skoro polecani przeze mnie stolarze nie są dodani do listy.
Chyb zajmuje się tym Kolega Zbigniew czy mógłbym zapytać dlaczego polecana przeze mnie firma nie jest dodana do listy?

----------


## Edyta M

*Zbigniew100*

----------


## Zbigniew100

> .........
> Miałem właśnie dopisać nowych wykonawców ale nie wiem czy ma to sens skoro polecani przeze mnie stolarze nie są dodani do listy.
> Chyb zajmuje się tym Kolega Zbigniew czy mógłbym zapytać dlaczego polecana przeze mnie firma nie jest dodana do listy?


Jeżeli ktoś robi wpis do naszej listy , a jest to jeden z pierwszych wpisów to taką firmę daję na listę "przejściową"
Czasem ,zwyczajnie coś przeoczę , więc proszę napisać "wiadomość " , wprowadzę poprawki.

Jeżeli ktokolwiek uważa że coś należy zmienić , proszę śmiało pisać  "wiadomość"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## *Arkadia*

Prawie bez zarzutu, drzwi wstawione. Jedynym mankamentem był czas oczekiwania na 1 drzwi, które reklamowaliśmy - około 2 miesiące. No i trzeba było sobie przypilnować zgodność zamówienia z faktem rzeczywistym rozmiarów, rodzaju, koloru, modelu drzwi, gdyż po podaniu tych danych pani z panel-polu spisywała zamówienie i poprawiała chyba  z 5 razy popełniając ciągle błędy w zamówieniu.

----------


## Magd80

Informacja dla zainteresowanych losami firmy LEONARD w Bochnii (czytaj poszkodowanych) - firma Oknoplus z dniem 8.11.2012 rozwiązała umowę o współpracę z firmą Leonard w związku z nierzetelną obsługą klientów.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...OknoPlus/page2

I informacja na stronie producenta:
http://www.oknoplus.com.pl/okna-malopolskie

----------


## Krompik

CZARNA LISTA:

PATRYK OBYRTACZ, FOLSS z Koniówki/Podczerwonego k. Czarnego Dunajca. Ostrzeżenie umieściłem już w wątku o domach drewnianych, ale ponieważ oszust reklamuje się w portalu oferia.pl w kilku branżach: http://oferia.pl/wykonawca/folss/368979, istnieje ryzyko nadziania się przez osoby zainteresowane nie tylko wykonawcą domu z bali. Pół roku temu popdpisaliśmy umowę, pobrał zadatek, przez kilka miesięcy mnie zwodził, nawet nie przystąpił do realizacji umowy, a teraz nie chce oddać pieniędzy i unika kontaktu. Oszust i złodziej. Sprawę zgłosiłem w prokuraturze.

----------


## konikpolski

BIAŁA LISTA: 
- pani architekt Ludmiła tel. 512166311 - robiła adaptację projektu i przygotowała papiery do PNB - wszystko jak należy, w 4 egzemplarzach, złożone w Starostwie, dopilnowane, na dodatek bardzo miło i w rozsądnej cenie
- pan geodeta Grzegorz tel. 602308680 - szybko, sprawnie i bez kłopotów zrobił wznowienie granic działki i wytyczył dom
- firma budowlana STASZKI Stanisław Karpierz tel. 696-783-634  - wybudowali stan surowy w 2 miesiące, nasz kierownik budowy był pod wrażeniem - wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, bez ociągania się, bez fuszerek, ekipa zawsze trzeźwa i sympatyczna, nie ze zbieraniny, tylko stała (dokładniej: oczywiście w ramach jednej ekipy inni ludzie byli do murów, a inni do dachu). Jedyny mały minusik za ustawiczny rozgardiasz na placu budowy, ale to mało istotne przy wszystkich innych plusach.

----------


## dorkaS

Szczęśliwie rzadko mam okazję do szaroburych opinii, ale tym razem nie powstrzymam się. Pani Ludmiła robiła nam adaptację projektu i trwało to miesiącami. Przez nią mieliśmy ponad rok opóźnienia. Niesłowna, niereagująca na maile, niedotrzymująca terminów. Wiele rzeczy nie zostałoby naniesionych w papiery, gdyby nie pokazywanie palcem. Osoby, które nam ją poleciły były zadowolone, ci którzy korzystali z jej usług równolegle i później zachwycone nie były. Istnieje możliwość, że wzięła sobie to do serca, bo z nami współpracowała w okolich roku 2007. Ostatnie niekorzystne opinie, które do mnie dotarły sięgają roku 2010. Może teraz współpraca lepiej wygląda. Ja jednak drugi raz nie zdecydowałabym się na to. Jedyny plus to relatywna taniość.

----------


## karol1309

witam do wykonania wylewek w moim domu wybrałem firme bet mix z krakowa , choc czytałem wczesniejsze wpisy niebyłem przekonany ale znajomy mi ich polecił , i stwierdzam że miał racje wszystko ok. jestem zadowolony sprawnie i czysto wykonana praca. po wykonaniu wylewek firma p.marka wykonała dla mnie jszcze kilka prac , ocieplenie poddasza ,gładzie ,malwanie ,i flizowanie .prace naprawde wykonali uczciwie  i czysto jestem zadowolony .
*dodaje ich do białej listy wykonawców*
bet mix  p.marek  tel. 501651600

----------


## Edyta M

> witam do wykonania wylewek w moim domu wybrałem firme bet mix z krakowa , choc czytałem wczesniejsze wpisy niebyłem przekonany ale znajomy mi ich polecił , i stwierdzam że miał racje wszystko ok. jestem zadowolony sprawnie i czysto wykonana praca. po wykonaniu wylewek firma p.marka wykonała dla mnie jszcze kilka prac , ocieplenie poddasza ,gładzie ,malwanie ,i flizowanie .prace naprawde wykonali uczciwie i czysto jestem zadowolony .
> *dodaje ich do białej listy wykonawców*
> bet mix p.marek tel. 501651600


WOW ten Pan Marek to *czlowiek orkiestra* .....  :tongue: .......

----------


## Walenty

> *Zbigniew100*





> WOW ten Pan Marek to *czlowiek orkiestra* ..... .......



Co takie posty wnoszą do wątku? Przecież to zwyczajny SPAM i zaśmiecanie tematu.
A do tego że człowiek orkiestra... Wiele osób na forum samodzielnie buduje dom i go wykańcza potem więc nie wiem czemu jacyś fachowcy nie mogą robić podobnie

----------


## senyaa

Witam forumowiczów. 
Aby ochronić wszystkich przed niezadowoleniem i wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto proponuje uważnie przyjrzeć się firmie Twój Styl - Meble na wymiar z Krakowa. Niskie ceny, miła obsługa przed podpisaniem umowy oraz "dobre rady" mogą zwieść. Jednak w momencie jakichkolwiek reklamacji firma umywa ręce i pomimo wydanych kilku tysiącach złotych za mikroskopijną wręcz kuchnię receptą na problem jest tekst "proszę nauczyć się z tym żyć". To jakaś abstrakcja!!!!!! Już nie wspomnę o uchwytach nietrzymających poziomu (różnica ok 1 cm) oraz niemożność otworzenia górnych szafek w 100 %. 

No i oczywiście aby zrealizować swoją wizje kuchni klient musi się prawie kłócić z pseudo projektantami, którzy nie mają stylu ani wyczucia smaku. 
Szkoda, że cena jest czasem głównym argumentem.

----------


## oszukana1021

Uwaga amator brukarz !
Witam ,niestety i ja natknęłam się w końcu na czarnego konia w inwestowaniu w swój dom . Wymyśliłam sobie położenie kostki granitowej ze Strzegomia .Bardzo mi się podoba i dlatego postanowiłam znaleźć perfekcyjnego brukarza aby ją perfekcyjnie położył .Została mi polecona firma Adamex pana Adama Kucia .Pan Adam jak na "perfekcjonistę" przystało wycenił położenie ,że ho ho . Mało kto tak się cenił .Jednak stwierdziłam ,że nie będę oszczędzać na wykonawcy wiedząc już ,że co tanie to drogie i że zapewne tak pan Adam się ceni wysoko ,że tak dobrze robi robotę .
Tymczasem po ułożeniu kostki okazało się ,że firma Adamex nie ma zielonego pojęcia o kładzeniu kostki granitowej. Nie było m2 żeby był równy.Na całych 140 m ,były góry i doliny .Schodki ,4 stopnie były zrobione ze spadem jak reszta ,bez poziomu,kostka ruszałą się na całej powierzchni .Dramat .Dwa razy pan Adam próbował coś poprawiać lecz nie miał pojęcia jak się do tego zabrać ,w końcu umył ręce i tyle go widziałam .Zapłacone więc co się będzie wysilał zdając sobie sprawę ,że kostka nadawała się cała do przełożenia.I została przełożona.Znalazłam fachowców z prawdziwego zdarzenia ,którzy kostkę rozebrali i od nowa ułożyli oczywiście na mój koszt . Jednak różnica jest kolosolana .Kostka jeszcze przed ubiciem już się nie ruszała a co dopiero po ubiciu.Wszędzie jest poziom ,estetyka na 6 .Bez porównania.Suma sumarum :STRZEŻCIE SIĘ PRZED FIRMĄ ADAMEX ,ADAMA KUCIA  z Czernichowa .Pan Adam jest tylko dobry w myśleniu na jakie dodatkowe koszty naciągnąć klienta -próbował dodać sobie 9 m2 położenia kostki (155 zł za m2 ),doliczył zużycie cementu-nie udowodniłam (mogłam nie palić worków -jego tłumaczenie ) ,nie wystawił faktury itp. NIE POLECAM !

----------


## bradykardia1

Po długim czekaniu w końcu na Wigilie udało się  nam rozpalić ogień w nowym kominku i ciepełko pięknie rozeszło się po całym domku. Wszystko to jest zasługą p. Daniela i jego ekipy, który mimo napiętego grafika zgodził się nam zrobić kominek z rozprowadzeniem po całym domku. Bardzo duży plus za szybka realizację i fachowość, a jeszcze większy za czystość.  Oprócz tego zajmują się montażem wentylacji, pomp ciepła itd więc gdyby ktoś chciał skorzystać to naprawdę polecam - biała lista p. Daniel z Danwent - tel - 603 244 353

----------


## mc2000

> Sprostowanie :
> Muszę przyznać że klient ma rację , zamówiłem złe drzwi na które czekałem 2 tygodnie .
> Niestety przy dostawie nie zwróciliśmy na to uwagi i sprawa wyszła w dniu planowanego montażu .
> Poinformowałem klienta , poniosłem koszty i zamówiłem nowe drzwi na które też niestety musiałem czekać .


Jak Pan wytłumaczy telefonowanie w dniu umówionego montażu (sobota godzina 11 przed południem) po czym wyłącza Pan telefon i następuje głucha cisza przez 3 dni?
*Przecież to jest SZCZYT CHAMSTWA!*
Oczywistym jest, że człowiek nie mieszka na budowie, traci całą sobotę (montaż miał być o 13) w oczekiwaniu na ekipę, po czym nie wie co się dzieje. Zgubił Pan drogę?

I niech Pan nie bredzi o jakichkolwiek dodatkowych kosztach zamówienia.




> W związku z tym że z naszej winy wydłużył się termin realizacji zamówienia zaproponowałem klientowi 
> rekompensatę finansową na co klient przystał .


Rozumiem że to normalne, gdy następuje pomyłka w dostawie to z 2 tygodni termin oczekiwania *wzrasta o kolejne 5 tygodni(do prawie 7)*, z tego większość czasu nie ma najmniejszej możliwości kontaktu z Panem.

Jakie miałem wyjście? Telefonów Pan nie odbierał, prawdopodobnie przestraszył się Pan groźby zgłoszenia sprawy na policję która wysłałem w smsie.
Owszem, otrzymałem "rekompensatę" wysokości 50zł. (z tego co pamiętam, mówił Pan że sam otrzyma rabat za nieprawidłową realizację zamówienia).




> Drzwi zostały zamontowane w dniu 30.10.2012 czyli 
> w ub. wtorek a ja niestety do dziś 06.11.2012 nie mam zapłaconej fakturki ... Wczoraj zostałem poinformowany 
> że przelew poszedł ..... czekam .
> Adam Kaczmarek


*Widzę, że standardem w solidnej firmie, jest informowanie klienta o 9.30 rano w dzień roboczy, że za 15 minut będzie ekipa montażowa z drzwiami. Pogratulować solidności i sumienności!*

Wstydziłby się Pan pisać o jakimkolwiek oczekiwaniu na przelew. Tydzień wyjazdowy (wszystkich świętych), więc nie każdy musi spędzać czas przed komputerem. Przelew poszedł rano w poniedziałek (5 listopada) i na 100% był u Pana tego samego lub następnego dnia.
Za to faktura doszła do mnie w tygodniu przedświątecznym (półtorej miesiąca oczekiwania).

PODKREŚLAM.
Dla własnego spokoju omijajcie Adamex z Bytomia.

----------


## renata2005tychy

Witam.
Proszę o polecenie kogoś do obrobienia okna w lukarnie. Podciągnięcie warstwy dachówek i obłożenie blachą.

pozdrawiam Renata

----------


## Edyta M

> Co takie posty wnoszą do wątku? Przecież to zwyczajny SPAM i zaśmiecanie tematu.
> A do tego że człowiek orkiestra... Wiele osób na forum samodzielnie buduje dom i go wykańcza potem więc nie wiem czemu jacyś fachowcy nie mogą robić podobnie


*Walenty* za to Twoj post wniosl wiele nowego w temacie ....  :tongue: ..... WOW

----------


## Walenty

> *Walenty* za to Twoj post wniosl wiele nowego w temacie .... ..... WOW


Przynajmnije nikomu nie pomachałem, żeby nabić sobie liczbę postów. Moje posty oczywiście do usunięcia.

----------


## dyzu007

NIE POLECAM ZE WZGLĘDU NA CAŁOKSZTAŁT PRAC Szklarz Andrzej Firma Remontowo-Usługowo-Budowlana"AN-BUD"    Lipnik 300
32-412 Wiśniowa szczególy na priva

----------


## Edyta M

*Walenty* pamietam Ciebie to Ty zarejestrowales sie w grudniu 2010 roku , zeby zareklamowac znajoma firme na FM .....  :wink:  ( ktora nawiasem mowiac  nie wykonywala niczego u Ciebie ) . Zanim zaczniesz krytykowac wpisy innych moze zastanow sie nad wlasnymi ...... 




> Zdecydowanie polecam ekipe pana Wojtka. Oprócz intalacji elektrycznych i hydraulicznych robią wszystko: murowanie, szalowanie, zbrojenie, dachy, elewacje, tynki, wylewki, wykonczenia wnetrz, remonty, ogrodzenia. Robią szybko i dokładnie. Czasem zdarzają im się drobne spoźnienia, ale dzień czy 2 można znieść, czasem choćby ze względu na deszcz. Pracują na terenach pow. myślenickiego, wielickiego, bocheńskiego, krakowskiego i w mieście Krakowie. Sczerze polecam!!!
> tel. do pana Wojtka 507552313





> *Walenty*, wygląda jakbyś samego siebie reklamował...





> dokladnie kryptoreklama
> a ci co wszystko robia zazwyczaj nic nie umieja wykonac dobrze pan Wojtek to musi miec 50 osobowa ta firme



Pomachalabym  i Tobie ( zeby nabic sobie liczbe postow )  , ale straszny z Ciebie GBUR ......

----------


## Walenty

> *Walenty* pamietam Ciebie to Ty zarejestrowales sie w grudniu 2010 roku , zeby zareklamowac znajoma firme na FM .....  ( ktora nawiasem mowiac  nie wykonywala niczego u Ciebie ) . Zanim zaczniesz krytykowac wpisy innych moze zastanow sie nad wlasnymi ...... 
> .


coś w tym złego, że polecałem firme? Chyba od tego ta lista tutaj jest...

----------


## sebastian.k

Witam jestem nowy tutaj na forum choć sporo razy czytałem ale chciałbym polecić osobę Michała Razowskiego, który wykonywał generalny remont poddasza  z wykonaniem od podstaw instalacji wod-kan oraz elektrycznej flizowaniem nie wiem co jeszcze wymienić ale dokładnie wszystko. Jeszcze co chciałbym dodać ma sporo ciekawych przydatnych pomysłów które wraz z żoną wprowadziliśmy w życie. Jeśli ktoś chciałby zobaczyć wykonaną prace mogę zrobić zdjęcie itp. najważniejsze to nr tel: 502572367 Michał Razowski.

Pozdrawiam Sebastian K.

----------


## Tytek

Nie polecam firmy DACH CENTRUM z Krakowa ul. Zawiła, wszytko jest super pięknie i miło do czasu zapłaty,
wtedy nagle podejście sprzedawców i właścicieli się diametralnie zmienia. Wszytko co gwarantowali min. zwrot pozostałej dachówki,
którą oczywiście wcześniej sami obliczyli jest nie możliwy. Nagle zwrotów nie ma, a obliczona dachówka była tylko "propozycją" .
Poza obliczeniem za dużej ilości dachówki domyślam się że robią to zawsze i oczywiście celowo, dostarczono bardzo dużą ilość 
dachówki uszkodzonej, której również nie można reklamować.
Także polecam omijać ten skład budowlany  z daleka, po prostu oszuści!!!

----------


## stanley79

Do białej listy dopisuję architekta Marcina Łapę z Myślenic. Solidnie, fachowo, szybko, nie najdrożej (mam porównania cenowe). Doradztwo i doświadczenie. Ogólnie: usługa na wysokim poziomie

----------


## mb1808

Witam.
Czarna Lista. Do czarnej listy dopisuję firmę Zbyszka Sowy z Ochmanowa. Rozpoczęliśmy z nim budowę jednak już na etapie fundamentów musieliśmy się rozstać. Doszlo do wielu uchybień budowlanych które wyszły dopiero później, Nieterminowe prowadzenie prac to chyba nie nowość w takich przypadkach, nie wywiazał się również z umówionego zakresu prac. Z zaliczką też się pożegnaliśmy  :sad: . 
Jeżeli chcecie więcej info zapraszam na priva.

----------


## Junona

Napisał Savik

Mogę polecić mojego tynkarza, wykonał mi tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne - robota pierwsza klasa. Tynki zrobili równiuteńko, a wychodząc wszystko po sobie dokładnie posprzątali. Piotr Śliwa - 0783094608.
 Polecam Śliwę - bez problemu, terminowo, czysto - wszystkie ekipy podziwiają solidność wykonania 



to ja się też dopiszę, Pan Piotr wykonywał u nas tynki w lipcu.
Jakość wykonania ok, dla nas była ważna również terminowość. umówiliśmy się na konkretną datę i termin został dotrzymany.

----------


## bm_mi

Biała lista - Folwarski, nr. tel 504741155
usługi koparką (południe Krakowa), wykonanie drogi, utwardzenie wjazdu,
wykonuje też drenaże, przyłączenia wody i kanalizy.

Biała lista - Grzegorz Błach, kominki, Kraków, Krakowsa, www.kominkigrzewcze.krakow.pl
Kupiłem u nich kominek Jotula z montażem, super, polecam.

Czarna lista - Drew Juch, Brzeźnica, drewno kominkowe.
uwaga! - ogłaszają się też na Allegro,
zamówiłem drewno sezonowane roczne, miało być poukładane, tylko grab i buk.
okazało się drewnem mokrym (na niektórych kawałkach spory grzyb), i mieszanka brzoza, olcha, jawor i buk.
wziąłem to drewno tylko po silnym targowaniu, ale nie polecam i proszę uwazac,

za to na białą listę, drewno kominkowe zamowione u kogos innego:
biała lista - pan z Libertowa, 501531283, też z allegro,
co prawda drewno sporo droższe, ale układane i suche i bez grzyba.


Przy okazji,
szukam kogoś godnego polecenia do położenia paneli.
Bardzo mi zależy, żeby te panele były położone najlepiej jak się da.

----------


## Olga_321

Biała lista:

Polecam najlepsze ekipy z naszej budowy:

Ocieplenie i zabudowa poddasza + różne prace wykończeniowe (w tym malowanie) wykonała u nas Firma Pana Piotra Ślusarczyka (http://pslusarczyk.pl/ ;  tel. 505090553 ), która była już polecana na tym forum. Wszelkie prace są wykonane bardzo dokładnie, każdy detal jest dopracowany a Pan Piotr jest osobą bardzo komunikatywną i otwartą na wszelkie sugestie. 
Spokojnie możemy stwierdzić, że była to najlepsza, najdokładniejsza i najbardziej rzetelna ekipa, z którą współpracowaliśmy podczas całej budowy i prac wykończeniowych. Jest to też jedna z nielicznych ekip, którą można pozostawić bez nadzoru a praca i tak jest wykonana solidnie i na czas. Zawsze zostawiają po sobie porządek. Na pewno skorzystamy jeszcze z usług firmy Pana Piotra w przyszłości.

Dekarze: ekipa Pana Adama Chromego - tel. 609375628. 
Mamy bardzo skomplikowany dach i nikt nie chciał sie podjąć jego wykonania w rozsądnej cenie i czasie. Pan Adam wykonał to bez mrugnięcia okiem. Umówiliśmy się na konkretna cenę i termin i wszystko zostało dotrzymane (nie ma żadnych ukrytych kosztów). Świetna komunikacja, czysto i solidnie wykonana praca. Świetna organizacja pracy zespołu, Pan Adam trzyma żelazną dyscyplię.

Tynki wewnętrzne:  Pan Adam Hanusiak - tel. 887610068 lub 123736712. 
Ekipa Pana Adama wykonuje tynki metodą tradycyjną, ręcznie. Efekt jest rewelacyjny - nie było potrzeby robić gładzi. Praca wykonana solidnie, na czas i za rozsądna cenę. 

Stolarz od schodów: Pan Bogdan Proszek - tel. 604895287 
Terminy ma dość odległe ale warto poczekać bo efekt jest rewelacyjny. Pan Bogdan jest bardzo zaangażowany, dzwoni często aby dopytać o szczegóły. Stara się też doradzić rożne rozwiązania.

Stolarz od kuchni i innych mebli: Pan Artur Łabędzki -  tel. 692532494. 
Pan Artur zrobił dla nas całą kuchnie, szafę na ubrania, stół i szafki do łazienek. W kolejce czekają dalsze realizacje ale już teraz mogę go spokojnie polecić. Wszystkie meble wykonane zgodnie z ustaleniami. Jeśli coś jest niejasne Pan Artur zawsze telefonuje lub przyjeżdża zeby dogadać szczegóły. Doradził nam wiele fajnych rozwiązań. 

Fliziarz: Pan Adam Kędzior - tel. 691741706. W dobrej cenie i terminowo ułożył płytki, kamień oraz cegłę. 

Kierownik Budowy: Pan Marcin Górszczak - tel. 603038808 
Jest bardzo wymagajacy i zawsze coś znajdzie do poprawy. Jest otwarty na nowe technologie i rozwiazania. Ma uprawnienia konstruktorskie i dla nas robił wszystkie zmiany w projekcie więc to jest na duży plus. Rozrysował nam najmniejszy drobiazg np, ze stropu czy konstrukcji dachu wiec potem murarze czy dekarze mieli ułatwione zadanie.

Koparka: Pan Bogdan Kobus - tel.668634536 . Nie ma dla niego rzeczy niemożliwych. 

Ponadto polecam:
 - firmę Renovia, w której kupiliśmy bramę garażową. Fajny kontakt, fachowe doradztwo, rozsądna cena i fajna ekipa montażowa.
 - salon Hoff przy Zakopiance. Kupiliśmy u nich drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne. Dobre ceny, fajna obsługa, bardzo dobry kontakt. Polecamy też ekipę montażową Pana Wiesława Tora, która współpracuje z tym salonem. 
- firmę Termo Produkt (punkt sprzedaży Oknoplusa) i Pana Mariusza Krasa.

----------


## bradykardia1

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić architekta , najlepiej działającego na północy Krakowa i okolic - takiego , który zajmie się wszystkim od a-z . Niestety pani architekt , z która mieliśmy przyjemność współpracować 12 lat temu jest nie do zlokalizowania , a zależy nam na czasie i fachowej osobie. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sprawdzone i aktualne namiary  :wink:

----------


## dewidak

Firma INTECH z Krakowa - ul. Wrocławska (mają też oddział w Nowym Targu)
ogólnie jakość rolet o.k. ALE właściciel firmy to potworny krętacz- w zasadzie nie można wierzyć w nic, co mówi bo za każdym razem mówi co innego;

----------


## Justka_krk

Co do tynków wewnętrznych wykonywanych przez Pana Hanusiaka, nie mogę się wypowiedzieć odnośnie jakości, natomiast cena podawana za robociznę jest bardzo wysoka.
Wyceny, które uzyskałam od dwóch wykonawców to 14 zł za m2 (robocizna), natomiast u Pana Hanusiaka to 18 zł m2. Dodam, że oglądałam tynki tych dwóch wykonawców (polecanych przez znajomych) i rzeczywiście bez uwag.
Nie wiem czy to miejsce na to pytanie, ale czy możecie określić, jaka jest cena robocizny za tynki cementowo-wapienne w okolicach Krakowa? Bo albo ja trafiłam na tak korzystne wyceny, albo Pan Hanusiak jest stosunkowo drogi.
Aha, firma którą prawdopodobnie wybiorę, ma opcję robocizny 14 zł brutto, lub 23 zł brutto z materiałem.

----------


## slusar

> Co do tynków wewnętrznych wykonywanych przez Pana Hanusiaka, nie mogę się wypowiedzieć odnośnie jakości, natomiast cena podawana za robociznę jest bardzo wysoka.
> Wyceny, które uzyskałam od dwóch wykonawców to 14 zł za m2 (robocizna), natomiast u Pana Hanusiaka to 18 zł m2. Dodam, że oglądałam tynki tych dwóch wykonawców (polecanych przez znajomych) i rzeczywiście bez uwag.
> Nie wiem czy to miejsce na to pytanie, ale czy możecie określić, jaka jest cena robocizny za tynki cementowo-wapienne w okolicach Krakowa? Bo albo ja trafiłam na tak korzystne wyceny, albo Pan Hanusiak jest stosunkowo drogi.
> Aha, firma którą prawdopodobnie wybiorę, ma opcję robocizny 14 zł brutto, lub 23 zł brutto z materiałem.


witam,
Cena baardzo dobra. Jesli widziała Pani ich prace oczywiście.
Pozdr

----------


## comeon

Poleci ktoś firmę w której załatwiał sprawę pt. "kabina prysznicowa na wymiar" ? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Edyta M

Poniewaz dostaje sporo pytan  na priv. dotyczacych  ocieplenia mojego domu i Wykonawcy kopiuje swoj wpis z poprzedniego roku w ktorym polecalam Pana Stanislawa i oczywiscie podtrzymuje opinie na temat Jego pracy . 




> *Na SNIEZNOBIALA LISTE wpisuje PANA STANISLAWA WISNIEWSKIEGO 660 - 972 - 144 i Jego ekipe - Ocieplenie domu , tynk zewnetrzny , podbitka , gladzie .....* fachowiec jakiego juz teraz trudno spotkac  . Prace rozpoczynaja Panowie przed 7 rano .... koncza poznym wieczorem , pracuja 6 dni w tygodniu , po kazdym dniu pracy sprzataja teren budowy , zadnego alkoholu !!!!! . Sumienni , uczciwi ( sami moga zostac na budowie - bez dozoru ) , pomocni ( po material podjada do hurtowni jak zajdzie taka potrzeba )  mozecie powolac sie na EDYTE  .

----------


## anag

Chciałam dodać do białej listy firmę MG Interior Studio prowadzone przez Michała Głuszaka, bo na to zasługuje. Miałam styczność z wieloma architektami wnętrz i żaden z nich nie angażował sie tak jak ten. Wszystko za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## gosia138

> Niedrogi i sprytny ELEKTRYK - p. Pawel - 600 288 490. 
> 
> Dziala Krakow i poludniowe okolice. Mi robil instalacje w calym domku, znajomym przerabial w mieszkaniu. Jestesmy zadowoleni - wiec dopisuje do bialej listy.


Witam znowu na forum. Po kilku latach "szarpania sie", czas na troche wygody  :Smile:  Bramy przesuwne, do wjazdu i do garazu oraz alarm w domu (troche po czasie zakladac w domu, w ktorym juz sie mieszka, no ale kable byly wiec teraz czas montowalismy caly sprzet, obylo sie bez szkod) - sprawnie i rozsadnie cenowo robil polecony przez nas kiedys elektryk. p. Pawel - 600 288 490

----------


## Grzesiek.M

Polecam firmę Olbud z Krakowa która budowała mój dom i i jej właściciela Pana Wiesława który osobiście nadzorował wszystkie prace włącznie z instalacyjnymi.Wykonane prace nie budzą jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń,wszystko czysto i bardzo dokładnie.Kontakt z właścicielem firmy oceniam na 5  :wink: Doradzał przy dobrze materiałów i oferował tylko sprawdzone przez siebie technologie wykonania poszczególnych prac.Pracownicy uprzejmi i fachowi.Zawsze wytłumaczyli mi dlaczego tak robią a nie inaczej.Nie przeszkadzało im nawet to że ciągle za nimi chodziłem i o wszystko pytałem.Ceny adekwatne do usług.W razie kontaktu proszę powoływać się na Grześka z Libertowa.Podaje namiary:
Firma Budowlano-Handlowa Olbud inż.Wiesław Olszyński
ul.Zielona 9 30-623 Kraków
Tel:605-297-145 lub 512-334-390
[email protected]
www.olbud.krakow.pl

----------


## rzeczki

Proszę pomóżcie.

szukam dobrego hydraulika/instalatora do uzbrojenia kotłowni w domku w Krakowie. Piec wybrałem - Junkers ZSB12-3c.

Rozmawiałem z kilkoma, ale nie jestem przekonany do ich kompetencji. Chodzi mi o kogoś kto doradzi i wie co robi. Mam podłogówkę i grzejniki, chciałem to zrobić na 2 obiegach + pogodówka.

Czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego, kto zna się na instalacjach opartych na tym kotle?

----------


## bm_mi

Polecam jeszcze raz pana od kominków u którego wcześniej kupiliśmy wkład Jotula I18.
Teraz wykonał nam również obudowę z kamienia naturalneggo.
p. Grzegorz Błach , http://www.kominkigrzewcze.krakow.pl/
Oczywiście biała lista,
Zdjęcie poniżej.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> Proszę pomóżcie.
> 
> szukam dobrego hydraulika/instalatora do uzbrojenia kotłowni w domku w Krakowie. Piec wybrałem - Junkers ZSB12-3c.
> 
> Rozmawiałem z kilkoma, ale nie jestem przekonany do ich kompetencji. Chodzi mi o kogoś kto doradzi i wie co robi. Mam podłogówkę i grzejniki, chciałem to zrobić na 2 obiegach + pogodówka.
> 
> Czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego, kto zna się na instalacjach opartych na tym kotle?


Poleciłby siebie ale czy to wypada  :wink:  

ale możesz sprawdzic

----------


## lustrzana

Potrzebny nam kierownik budowy, nie wiemy jeszcze czy szkielet czy tradycyjnie.. (Kraków- Łuczanowice). Polecicie kogoś? Aż strach brać w ciemno jak się poczyta fora...

----------


## południowa

witam, poszukuje sprawdzonych ekip do isnstalacji - hydraulika - wod-co-gaz, do kominka z płaszczem wodnym, ekipy do tynkow maszynowych cem-wap, wylewek. Za wszelkie namiary dziekuje

----------


## gregorwinn

> Nie polecam firmy DACH CENTRUM z Krakowa ul. Zawiła, wszytko jest super pięknie i miło do czasu zapłaty,
> wtedy nagle podejście sprzedawców i właścicieli się diametralnie zmienia. Wszytko co gwarantowali min. zwrot pozostałej dachówki,
> którą oczywiście wcześniej sami obliczyli jest nie możliwy. Nagle zwrotów nie ma, a obliczona dachówka była tylko "propozycją" .
> Poza obliczeniem za dużej ilości dachówki domyślam się że robią to zawsze i oczywiście celowo, dostarczono bardzo dużą ilość 
> dachówki uszkodzonej, której również nie można reklamować.
> Także polecam omijać ten skład budowlany  z daleka, po prostu oszuści!!!


Zgadzam sie, przeżyliśmy to kilka lat temu, myslalem, ze w czasach kryzysu sytuacja sie zmienila. W naszym przypadku zadzialala skarga napisana przez zone i wyslana faxem do wlasciciela Dach Centrum- wtedy reklamacje uwzgledniono.

----------


## krbaton

Na której stronie jest lista ??  :smile: 
Znalazłam  :wave:

----------


## comeon

Poleci ktoś dokładnego i ogarniętego fachowca do zrobienia zabudowy i obudowy kominka z granitu? Docelowo ma to wyglądać bardzo purystycznie:


Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Basia_KRK

Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy od projektowania ogrodów - możecie kogoś polecić? Było już u nas kilka osób, ale widzę, że z racji kilku poziomów zaprojektowanie ogrodu nie będzie takie łatwe... 




> witam, poszukuje sprawdzonych ekip do isnstalacji - hydraulika - wod-co-gaz, do kominka z płaszczem wodnym, ekipy do tynkow maszynowych cem-wap, wylewek. Za wszelkie namiary dziekuje


*Południowa* - odnośnie tynków maszynowych cem-wap polecam SuperTynki z Krakowa - www.supertynki.pl - zdjęcia u mnie w wątku. Kontakt telefoniczny: Tomek - 601-667-101. Powołaj się na Forum.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Poleci ktoś dokładnego i ogarniętego fachowca do zrobienia zabudowy i obudowy kominka z granitu? Docelowo ma to wyglądać bardzo purystycznie:


Sprawdź elkominki.pl - u mnie robili coś w podobnym stylu (zdjęcia w dzienniku) - proste, tyle że kominek narożny, również obudowany granitem, ciepła bryla (o ile pamiętam, mają też kilka pozytywnych opinii na białej liście)

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy od projektowania ogrodów - możecie kogoś polecić?


W uporządkowanej liście Zbigniewa w dziale "projektanci" znalazło się -ku mojej dużej zawodowej satysfakcji-kilka wpisów mnie polecających  :cool: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056113

----------


## mc2000

*ŚNIEŻNO BIAŁO-ZŁOTA LISTA*
Pan PIOTR ŚLUSARCZYK, 
tel. 505 090 553 
http://pslusarczyk.pl/

Był początek października 2012 roku. Szukałem kogoś do ocieplenia dachu.
Telefon do Pana Piotra w środku tygodnia, spotkanie w sobotę na budowie.
Krótka wizja lokalna, dogadanie ceny i zaczynamy pracę w najbliższą środę.
W ciągu 8 dni, Pan Piotr wraz z pracownikami, ocieplił całe poddasze!
*Cena bardzo dobra, jakość świetna, tempo prac rewelacyjne.*

Jako że nie miałem wybranej ekipy do dalszych prac wykończeniowych a byłem bardzo zadowolony, dodatkowo na moje szczęście Panu Piotrowi wypadła z terminarza ogromna robota, zaczęliśmy rozmawiać o możliwości kontynuowania współpracy.

Byliśmy tak zadowoleni z efektów, że zakres prac powiększył się o drugi dom (jest to budowa typu bliźniak, za ścianą rodzina).

W taki oto sposób, z prac mających trwać 2 tygodnie, Pan Piotr "zadomowił" się u nas na kolejne 4 miesiące.
Podsumowując cały zakres prac:
- zostały wykonane gładzie (1300m2)
- malowanie (1300m2) 
- zabudowy karton-gipsowe (zdjęcia tych majstersztyków już niebawem) 
- drobne poprawki elektryczne (nie było potrzeby wzywania elektryka)

*Jako darmowy bonus(bez żadnych ukrytych dopłat): ułożenie paneli podłogowych (180m2), montaż karniszy, montaż schodów strychowych wraz z obróbką, drobne tapetowanie, krótko mówiąc wszystko co potrzebne do wprowadzenia!*

Jako ciekawostkę należy dodać, że zarówno gładzie jak i malowanie zostały wykonane maszynowo, przez co *efekt jest powalający - jednolita tafla!!!*

Drugą ciekawostką jest fakt, że *Pan Piotr udostępnił nam swój maksymalny rabat* na materiały u producenta.

W trakcie całej współpracy należy zwrócić uwagę na wyjątkową dbałość o porządek (z kompleksowym wysprzątaniem budowy przed wyjazdem), samodzielność wykonawcy (jak jest potrzeba coś dokupić, Pan Piotr wchodzi na internet i sam szuka gdzie można coś kupić w okolicy), żadnego narzekania, natychmiastowe poprawki, fachowe doradztwo.

Na sam koniec miła rozmowa i dodatkowy rabat na robociznę, więc pożegnanie wyjątkowo sympatyczne.

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić. Polecenie należy policzyć x2, ponieważ inwestorzy z obu domów są zadowoleni.
Niedowiarków zapraszam do obejrzenia efektów.
*A Panu Piotrowi i jego ekipie pozostaje mi jeszcze raz podziękować i pozdrowić.*

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy od alarmów- możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy od alarmów- możecie kogoś polecić?


Mieliśmy okazję współpracować z firmą "Alarm",  www.alarm.krakow.pl i w sumie współpraca bez zarzutów. Terminowo, cenowo na tle konkurencji dość dobrze. Mogę polecić.

----------


## slusar

> *ŚNIEŻNO BIAŁO-ZŁOTA LISTA*
> Pan PIOTR ŚLUSARCZYK, 
> tel. 505 090 553 
> http://pslusarczyk.pl/
> 
> Był początek października 2012 roku. Szukałem kogoś do ocieplenia dachu.
> Telefon do Pana Piotra w środku tygodnia, spotkanie w sobotę na budowie.
> Krótka wizja lokalna, dogadanie ceny i zaczynamy pracę w najbliższą środę.
> W ciągu 8 dni, Pan Piotr wraz z pracownikami, ocieplił całe poddasze!
> ...


Dziękuję!

----------


## madd

Na prośbę mojego stolarza aktualizuje dane, bo zmieniła sie mu strona internetowa:

www.bdjstolarnia.pl

Jakby ktos szukal dobrego stolarza - to polecam pana Domanskiego raz jeszcze

----------


## gregorwinn

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy od alarmów- możecie kogoś polecić?


Ja skorzystalem z ELECTRO COMFORT - 600 288 490. Alarm z powiadamianiem bo sasiedzi cos chyba ogłuchli   :smile:

----------


## stanley79

Absolutnie biała lista wykonawców w zakresie szeroko rozumianej elektryki, instalacji alarmowej, tv, internet, tel - ogólnie wszystko co związane z kablami.
Fachowe doradztwo, zrozumienie i 100% zadowolenie inwestora - co się b. rzadko zdarza
Wykonawca co prawda pochodzi z okolic Nowego Targu ale również skorzystałem z usług z polecenia i odległość nie stanowiła przeszkód:
P. Grzegorz tel 604524098

----------


## .:migotka:.

Lustrzana, u siebie w Łuczanowicach masz kierbuda - p.Henryk Baran, polecany tu na forum. Nie potwierdzę jeszcze sama, jak dokładnie układa się z nim współpraca, bo my dopiero na początku budowania (za kilka dni się tyczymy), ale opinie widziałam dobre, rozmawialiśmy też z sąsiadami (budujemy się w Węgrzynowicach), który go mieli i byli zadowoleni.

----------


## Justka_krk

Witam, pisałam na grupie krakowskiej ale pozostało bez odzewu, więc może tutaj będę miała więcej szczęścia....poszukuje kogoś do *wykonania ogrodzenia* - front z klinkieru, pozostała część - siatka na podmurówce. Polecicie kogoś?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam, pisałam na grupie krakowskiej ale pozostało bez odzewu, więc może tutaj będę miała więcej szczęścia....poszukuje kogoś do *wykonania ogrodzenia* - front z klinkieru, pozostała część - siatka na podmurówce. Polecicie kogoś?


Może ktoś z tej listy ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056161

----------


## Justka_krk

Niestety, po wykonaniu kilku telefonów z listy Zbigniewa, nie znalazłam tam fachowców od wykonania ogrodzenia z klinkieru i/lub siatki. Telefony do typowych wykonawców ogrodzeń milczą, nie są odbierane. Reszta osób na liście to bramy, balustrady kute. Wykonawcę do tej pracy już mam, a potrzebuję po prostu ogrodzenia...

----------


## Zbigniew100

Niestety nie ma pewności czy wszyscy z listy dalej działają .
Jeżeli ktoś ,coś ustali odnośnie konkretnego wykonawcy, prosze o informacje , zawsze mogę nanieść aktualne namiary.

----------


## gargamel88

W sumie dziwie się że dokonaliście zakupów w PanelPol przecież w internecie jest mnóstwo negatywnych opinii na ich temat. 
Ja osobiście budując dom skorzystałem z firmy Graffiti na Węgrzcach czyli ok 2 km za PanelPol i nie powiem żebym miał jakie kol wiek zarzuty.
Kupiłem u nich okna, bramę drzwi, podłogi, schody - i wszystko jest OK poza regulacjami. Co najważniejsze czułem że rozmawiam z profesjonalistami.
Polecam przede wszystkim sprzedawcę Pana Maćka  :smile:

----------


## upiór

Bardzo poważnie przestrzegam przed pseudo firmą raf-tynk (kaszów-rybna)facet nie ma kompletnie pojęcia o tynkach,tynki w jego wykonaniu to prawdziwa masakra,krzywizny,dziury,wybulenia,brak kątów,szpalety masakrycznie krzywe,dramat!!!nie odbiera telefonów,poprawek nie umie wykonać,na budowie syf,pijaństwo.przestrzegam przed rafałem irlikiem,szkoda nerwów,kasy i wogóle,nawet za darmo nie warto go brać.moja przygoda z tym delikwentem ma finał w sądzie,wystrzegajcie się go!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slusar

> Bardzo poważnie przestrzegam przed pseudo firmą raf-tynk (kaszów-rybna)facet nie ma kompletnie pojęcia o tynkach,tynki w jego wykonaniu to prawdziwa masakra,krzywizny,dziury,wybulenia,brak kątów,szpalety masakrycznie krzywe,dramat!!!nie odbiera telefonów,poprawek nie umie wykonać,na budowie syf,pijaństwo.przestrzegam przed rafałem irlikiem,szkoda nerwów,kasy i wogóle,nawet za darmo nie warto go brać.moja przygoda z tym delikwentem ma finał w sądzie,wystrzegajcie się go!!!!!!!!!


Ale ten Pan ma już gdzieś teczkę o ile dobrze pamiętam!

----------


## mmonroe

szukam parkieciarza z duzym doswiadczeniem (teren warszawy)

----------


## doktorone

szukam stolarza, potrzebuje mebli do kuchni, salonu, łazienki, sypialni

----------


## Zbigniew100

> szukam stolarza, potrzebuje mebli do kuchni, salonu, łazienki, sypialni


Może tu ;
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056151

----------


## sniezynka

> Bardzo poważnie przestrzegam przed pseudo firmą raf-tynk (kaszów-rybna)facet nie ma kompletnie pojęcia o tynkach,tynki w jego wykonaniu to prawdziwa masakra,krzywizny,dziury,wybulenia,brak kątów,szpalety masakrycznie krzywe,dramat!!!nie odbiera telefonów,poprawek nie umie wykonać,na budowie syf,pijaństwo.przestrzegam przed rafałem irlikiem,szkoda nerwów,kasy i wogóle,nawet za darmo nie warto go brać.moja przygoda z tym delikwentem ma finał w sądzie,wystrzegajcie się go!!!!!!!!!


Witam, to samo mnie niestety spotkalo - moje tynki sa koszmarne. Od trzech miesiecy nie moge sie doprosic o poprawke u Pana Rafala - moze nie warto..... Czy moge zapytac jak sobie Panstwo poradzili z poprawieniem tynkow? Da sie na takie sciany polozyc jeszcze gladz cementowo-wapienna. Inna ekipa chce polozyc nowy tynk o grubosci 0,5 cm i nowe kanty - co nie bardzo nam sie podoba.
Bede bardzo wdzieczna za informacje i ewentualny kontakt ([email protected])  - stoje przed trudnym zadaniem naprawy tynow, ktore sa cale pofalowane w dziury i gory......

----------


## Kuxxica

> Marek Borkowski - robotnik od wykończeń (łazienki, podłogi, ściany, malowanie i tp.) 
> Zainkasował z góry kasę, nie dokończył zlecenia zostawiając rozgrzebaną robotę i więcej się już nie pokazał zabierając klucz od domu, który mu udostępniono na czas realizacji. 
> Czy ktoś zna tego człowieka, czy komuś wykonywał remonty lub inne prace ? 
> Czy są inne osoby przez niego oszukane ! 
> 
> Proszę o opinie !


Temat jest aktualny! 
W dalszym ciągu poszukiwane są osoby oszukane przez tego człowieka, wszelkie informacje prosimy kierować pod nr tel. 503-94-55-88

----------


## Yerenia

Szczerze polecam ekipę do tynków już wspomnianą tu na forum : *Supertynki* http://www.supertynki.pl/
Chłopaki właśnie skończyli u nas prace (tynk cement-wapienny), zdjęcia mogę przesłać na priv.
Terminowo, dokładnie, równo :smile: 
pozdrawiam Panie Tomku i Panie Jacku  :bye:

----------


## doktor204

Witam,przeczytałem opinie o firmie Andbud i jestem trochę zaniepokojony.Mam zamiar zatrudnić ich do budowy domu.Czy jest coś o czym powinienem wiedzieć przed realizacja zlecenia.Jaka to firma? Rzetelna , fachowa czy coś jest nie tak ? Proszę o odpowiedź .Pozdrawiam D.

----------


## devil666

> *Południowa* - odnośnie tynków maszynowych cem-wap polecam SuperTynki z Krakowa - www.supertynki.pl - zdjęcia u mnie w wątku. Kontakt telefoniczny: Tomek - 601-667-101. Powołaj się na Forum.


też mi polecenie... przecież to firma twojego męża..

----------


## Paco16

Czy wie ktoś coś na temat firmy brukarskiej Krupabruk z Chrzanowa?

----------


## budującakobieta

Polecam firmę, która budowała (dokładnie mówiąc rozbudowywała mój dom). Ze starej ruiny do super wykonanego budynku. Czasowi, uczciwi (żadnych braków na budowie, zawsze na czas i żadnych ucieczek przed czasem). U mnie byli z polecenia i nie żałuję. Właściciel złoty człowiek, przede wszystkim uczciwy. Zamawiali dla mnie również wszystkie materiały i z tym i rozliczeniami nigdy żadnych problemów. \

Namiary na firmę: 
USŁUGI REMONTOWO-BUDOWLANE Wiesław Halek Tel: 602347490

Od zakończenia budowy minęło już prawie dwa lata i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Szczerze polecam!!

----------


## tom13

Czarna Lista –wykonawca mebli kuchennych

Nie polecam firmy: "PIO-MEB" Piotr Malada 
31-589 Kraków ul. Niepokalanej Panny Marii 93,
 NIP 6792172581 tel.: 501-520-925 emial [email protected]

Sprawa obecnie jest w toku…. Pan Piotr nie chce uznać reklamacji wadliwych frontów.
Nie odbiera telefonów, nie odpisuje na maile ani smsy. Tylko raz udało nam się skontaktować z p. Maladą – mąż zadzwonił z innego nr. tel. zgłosił reklamację i do tej pory p. Malada milczy ( a było to w styczniu 2013 r.). Nadmienię, że siedziba firmy Pana Malady to część hali która znajduje się na ogrodzonym, zamkniętym, prywatnym terenie (aby wejść trzeba najpierw zadzwonić do Pana Piotra).

Opisze całą sprawę w punktach:

1. Pan Piotr Malada w marcu 2010 r. wykonał meble kuchenne z frontami szafek firmy Amco z Wieliczki.
2. W lipcu 2010 zgłosiliśmy p. Piotrowi reklamację – na frontach pojawiły się plamy przypominające wyschnięte krople wody, Pan Malada zabrał jeden front do producenta firmy Amco.
3. Producent po rozmowie z Panem Piotrem oświadczył, że przyczyną plam jest umycie frontów „jakimś” niedozwolonym środkiem do mebli (nie podając jego nazwy).
4. Wykonawca cytując negatywną odpowiedź producenta frontów odmówił uznania reklamacji.
5. We wrześniu 2010 r. zleciliśmy rzeczoznawcy z Wojewódzkiego Inspektoratu w Krakowie wykonanie ekspertyzy dotyczących frontów (orzeczenie techniczne mogę udostępnić na maila).
Cytat z orzeczenia:  „ Występowanie plam na wszystkich elementach świadczy o zastosowaniu wadliwej foli bądź błędów technologicznych  popełnionych podczas okleinowania frontów (...). Zacieki oraz plamy jakie powstały na dolnych szafkach świadczą, że folia wchodzi w reakcję z wodą jakiej drobne rozbryzgi powstają podczas korzystania ze zlewozmywaka oraz blatu roboczego. Plamy jakie powstały na górnych szafkach i ich umiejscowienie wokół pochwytów świadczy, że powstały one na skutek otwierania szafek mokrymi dłońmi. Wówczas doszło zapewne do kontaktu mokrej skóry dłoni z powierzchnią szafki a w efekcie do powstania plam …”
6. Po okazaniu w/w ekspertyzy Pan Piotr uznał reklamację – nowe fronty zostały wymienione w lipcu 2011 r.  - zajęło mu to rok . Dostaliśmy pisemną gwarancję na w/w fronty.
7. Niestety na wymienionych frontach problem się pojawił ponownie.

Tym razem Pan Piotr Malada całkowicie nas lekceważy.

Dlatego też nie polecam Państwu firmy "PIO-MEB" Piotr Malada z Krakowa.

----------


## opryszek19

Polecam firmę do układania kostki brukowej. 
Usługi budowlano- brukarskie. 
Mietniów 176
32-020 Wieliczka
tel. 501423137 Pan Stanisław

----------


## rysiekf

Poszukuję osoby do podłączenia instalacji alarowej w skrzynce.
Przewody oraz czujki są pozakładane.

----------


## Justka_krk

Pierwszy raz zamieszczam tutaj post z opinią, i niestety nie będzie to biała lista  :no: , a zdecydowanie czarna

Firma Allbud reklamuje się jako renomowany przedstawiciel producenta KRISPOL(m.in.odznaczony przez nich nagrodami za współpracę), i jak to każda firma, która „łapie” potencjalnego klienta, mami obietnicami, rozciąga wizje długotrwałej i oczywiście opłacalnej dla klienta współpracy, zapewnia o oddaniu dla dobra sprawy, o mottcie firmy bazującej na stwierdzeniu „nasz klient nasz pan” itp. itd….żeby nie być gołosłowną, poniżej cytat ze strony internetowej Firmy A. (czcionka wielka i kolorowa, a jakże – żebyś kliencie wiedział, że dla Ciebie wszystko….):

*„Wychodząc z założenia, że firma to ludzie, zatrudniamy specjalistów posiadających odpowiednie kwalifikacje niezbędne do wykonywania usług na najwyższym poziomie. W trakcie piętnastoletniej działalności następował stały rozwój firmy, połączony z ciągłym poszerzaniem oferty.
Jakość i profesjonalizm w prowadzeniu inwestycji sprawiają,
iż nasi Klienci chętnie powierzają nam coraz to nowe i trudniejsze zadania.

Najważniejszym dla nas celem - jest satysfakcja Klienta,
stawiamy na solidność, rzetelność oraz terminowość.”*

Brzmi nieźle, asortyment mają taki, jaki nas interesuje, więc nawiązujemy kontakt – przyjeżdża pan W. raz, drugi, trzeci…fatyguje się na budowę, brnie w czystych bucikach po błocie, żeby wymierzyć i pomierzyć, żeby było dobrze – pamiętajmy – wyłącznie satysfakcja klienta!!! Pan W. od momentu zamówienia do dostarczenia towaru utrzymuje kontakt, czujemy się „ważni”, „dopieszczeni”….pierwsze zgrzyty zaczynają się, gdy dociera do nas zamówiony towar, "specjaliści o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach" przywożą drzwi, które mają odwrotnie zamontowane szybki…, kolejne zaskoczenie to brak możliwości kontaktu z panem W. – nagle jego telefon nie ma zasięgu, nie może zostać odebrany, staje się głuchy – łaskawie około południa odzywa się do nas pan W. i decyduje: drzwi pojadą do wymiany na warsztat, panowie "specjaliści o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach" montują niestrudzenie pozostałe elementy (2 bramy garażowe i drzwi od kotłowni). Teoretycznie panowie "specjaliści" mają ułatwione zadanie bo i posiadają w futrynach zamocowane repery i posiadają także zamontowane dolne okna (mogące, w razie problemów z rozszyfrowaniem reperów, stanowić punkt odniesienia wysokościowego). Żeby wszystko było cacuśnie panowie "specjaliści o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach" pożyczają od firmy okiennej niwelator (nie komentuję nieposiadania własnego urządzenia tego typu przez panów specjalistów) żeby mieć całkowitą pewność słuszności własnych działań – taka wisienka na torcie….

Wracają drzwi zewnętrzne, przełożone, nawet nieuszkodzone, z wielkim trudem, w bólach i mozole zostają wreszcie zamontowane (nie wiem, czy daje znać o sobie zmęczenie, czy może już chęć zrobienia na odpier..się, byle już pojechać, bo zbliża się godzina 17) – ostatecznie drzwi się trzymają, a my żegnamy się z panami "specjalistami o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach" ciesząc się, że dom wreszcie jest zamknięty…

mija miesiąc, dwa, trzy – zaczynają się przygotowania pod wylewki, przyjeżdża firma od papowania, rozkałda niwelator i …okazuje się, że każde(!!!!!!) z drzwi zamontowanych przez Firmę A. są na różnych wysokościach, od kotłowni za wysoko o jakieś 3 cm, bramy garażowe jedna za wysoko o 3cm, druga o 4cm, a drzwi wejściowe za nisko o 2,5 cm…ja się mogę nie znać, M. się może nie znać, ale wydaje mi się, że panowie "specjaliści o odpowiednich kwalifikacjach niezbędnych do wykonywania usług na najwyższym poziomie" powinni umieć zamontować drzwi na podstawie reperów i niwelatora!!!…

M. dzwoni do pana W. – oczywiście pan W. się nie poczuwa, nie widzi problemu, nie ma opcji, że to oni źle zrobili, przecież mają kwalifikacje, to pewnie Ci od okien źle zamontowali….na rzeczowe argumenty M., gdy pan W. już nie miał nic „mądrego” do powiedzenia, zaczął knuć teorie spiskowe, że M, pewnie go nagrywa i wykorzysta te nagrania (na youbtube miał wrzucić???), że M. mu grozi (pan W. tak z 1,5 raza taki jak M….) …..szarpanina telefoniczna trwała ponad godzinę, stanęło na tym, że Firma W. łaskawie zwróci nam 480zł kosztów montażu, które ponieśliśmy…zgodziliśmy się na to wyłącznie z braku czasu na inne rozwiązanie (powołanie biegłego, założenie sprawy, sąd…) – tydzień później mieliśmy umówione wylewki…

Całość wymiany drzwi kosztowała nas wiele więcej – demontaż i ponowny montaż, zatynkowanie nadproża (które już było wykonane)…ale pewnie firmy pokroju Firmy A. na to liczą, że klient nie będzie się „szarpał” z prostej przyczyny – braku czasu (który przy budowie jest towarem wyjątkowo deficytowym)…..

my z tą firmą nie chcemy mieć już nic do czynienia (mam nadzieję, że towar Krispola jest na tyle porządny, że nie będzie potrzeby korzystania z gwarancji…)….innych też raczej przed współpracą z Frimą A. przestrzegamy…a KRISPOLOWI, cóż radzimy rozsądniej dobierać dystrybutorów, bo fajny produkt ginie przy takiej obsłudze….

----------


## Cerbin

Czy kogoś do wykonania podbitki z blachy możecie polecić?

----------


## mat889

Ja moge polecic Ekipe budowlana z Myslenic. Szybko solidnie i stosunkowo tanio zrealizowali moj projekt posiadaja kilku osobowa i co najwazniejsze nie pijącą ekipe kontakt: Krzysztof:
tel: 517227939, 781651706
e-mail : [email protected]

----------


## pracoholik

Wielu robi sobie tutaj niezłą darmową kryptoreklamę.

----------


## pracoholik

> Marek Borkowski - robotnik od wykończeń (łazienki, podłogi, ściany, malowanie i tp.) 
> Zainkasował z góry kasę, nie dokończył zlecenia zostawiając rozgrzebaną robotę i więcej się już nie pokazał zabierając klucz od domu, który mu udostępniono na czas realizacji. 
> Czy ktoś zna tego człowieka, czy komuś wykonywał remonty lub inne prace ? 
> Czy są inne osoby przez niego oszukane ! 
> 
> Proszę o opinie !


Znam te kreaturę, okropny facet, nie mogliście gorzej trafić. 
Jakiś czas temu Marek Borkowski wykonywał prace remontowe w naszej rodzinie, 
strasznie przeciągał robotę, nie lubił jak mu się patrzy na ręce, kiedyś założyliśmy mu ukrytą kamerę z mikrofonem aby podglądnąć jak pracuje, 
okazało się wtedy, że średnio na godzinę prawdziwej roboty było 10 minut a pozostały czas spędzał na jedzeniu, piciu kawy i rozmowach telefonicznych (okropnej treści), chwilami nawet gadał sam do siebie jak jakiś nawiedzony. Po jakimś czasie ukończył zlecenie nawet w miarę starannie ale więcej go u nas w rodzinie nie zatrudnimy bo jakiś taki ciężki jest do współpracy. To taki życiowy nieudacznik, niedowartościowany cwaniak. Jedyna jego zaleta to to, że nie spożywał alkoholu.  
Ale jak to się stało, że zabrał wam klucz i kasę czy to znaczy, że zapłaciliście temu robolowi z góry?

----------


## pan Żubr

> Ja moge polecic Ekipe budowlana z Myslenic. Szybko solidnie i stosunkowo tanio zrealizowali moj projekt posiadaja kilku osobowa i co najwazniejsze nie pijącą ekipe kontakt: Krzysztof:
> tel: 517227939, 781651706
> e-mail : [email protected]


Reklama, reklama
Pranie mózgu już od rana

----------


## Pecia

Witam wszystkich!!
Poszukuję sprawdzonego tynkarza, który działa na pólnocy Krakowa, niestety polecony przez znajomych wystawił nas do wiatru.

----------


## hetman77

> Witam wszystkich!!
> Poszukuję sprawdzonego tynkarza, który działa na pólnocy Krakowa, niestety polecony przez znajomych wystawił nas do wiatru.


Cześć,

Jak potrzebujesz całej ekipy - to prześlę namiary, ja jestem zadowolony. Ale czy znajdą czas to już inna para kaloszy...

----------


## Pafnucy

Dzień dobry,
Długo się nie odzywałem, bo dom stoi i jest w miarę ok. Obecnie poszukuję solidnej ekipy do postawienia drewnianej wiaty. Wiata z płaska, dość prosta. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## zenek200

OSTRZEGAM!!! przed firmą kominkową, remontową"GALERIA OGNIA" z Gdyni, ul. Gryfa Pomorskiego 42c właściciel ZBIGNIEW READER. Firma pijąca do nieprzytomności, niefachowa do tego po bytności panów zginęły różne cenne rzeczy. Panowie weszli naewt do zamkniętych pomieszczeń.

----------


## mb1808

Witam.
Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy która wykona kotłownię (kocioł, kominek z płaszczem, bufor, podejście pod kolektory)- możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Renata.W

Przestrzegamy przed Krystianem Kuzakiem firma Led Star.Pan Kuzak wykonywał u nas prace wykończeniowe nowego domu przez blisko 8 miesięcy!!. Podjął się wszystkiego począwszy od wykonania gładzi, flizowania i malowania, a skończywszy na detalach typu montaż karniszy, czy kontaktów. Niestety to zadanie przerosło jego wątpliwe umiejętności! Problemy zaczęły się już kiedy pięć razy poprawiał tragicznie wykonane gładzie na ścianach. Już wtedy pokazał, że nie istnieją dla niego takie pojęcia jak proste ściany, nie mówiąc już o prostych kątach!!! Ponieważ był bardzo miły i służył „dobrą radą” na każdy temat myśleliśmy, ze inne prace wykona poprawnie, ale niestety wszystko czego się dotknął jest nierówne, krzywe, odpada, kruszy się, pęka. Większość prac poprawiał po kilka razy, ale mnóstwo mankamentów już nie da się usunąć - więc na chwile obecną  pękają nam sufity podwieszane, kruszy się gładź, łuszczy się farba, wypadają fugi, pękają płytki w łazience i kuchni, cieknie syfon, odklejają się listwy podłogowe, nawet  karnisze są krzywo przykręcone! Fuszerkę jaka wykonał p. Kuzak i „jego chłopcy” w naszym domu trudno opisać słowami! Dodam jeszcze , ze podczas całego pobytu panował nieprawdopodobny bałagan w domu i wokół. Do dziś nie jesteśmy w stanie domyć pobrudzonych okien farbami, podłóg, listew. Do tego dochodzą zniszczenia elewacji domu i zabetonowany pakiet przewodów do bramy, oświetlenia ogrodu i domofonu. Niestety popełniliśmy błąd powierzając wykończenie domu człowiekowi, który zmieniał pracowników jak rękawiczki, a każdy nowy pomocnik był coraz młodszy i nie miał kompletnie żadnych umiejętności budowlanych. Odradzamy i przestrzegamy przed tym pseudofachowcem, który zapewniał o dwuletniej gwarancji na wykonane prace, a gdy już odebrał zapłatę przestał odbierać telefony.

----------


## fido2001

Witajcie.

Ja też potrzebuję kogoś do wykonania w Krakowie tynków C-W w garażu - wew. i na zew. Garaż stan surowy, porotherm, 32m2.

Z góry dziękuję z kontakt.

Rafał.

----------


## dobrysąsiad

Ja na białą listę mogę wrzucić firmę Migas-Door. Polecam szybko sprawnie i bez żadnych problemów. Przyjechali wymierzyli i zamontowali bez większego mojego jeżdżenia i załatwiania.
W tej chwili poszukuje dobrej firmy do wykopania studni możecie coś polecić ?

----------


## dorkaS

Zakończono u mnie właśnie prace nad tynkami - tynki maszynowe cementowo-wapienne.

Na liście moich dotychczasowych wykonawców ta ekipa to absolutny numer 1, jeśli chodzi o jakość pracy, kontakt, terminowość i konkurencyjność cenową. 
Prace zostały zaczęte praktycznie co do umówionej miesiąc wcześniej daty i godziny i trwały tyle, ile obiecano. Tynki są równiuteńkie. Panowie staranni, wszystko robione czysto i z głową. W czasie prac na budowie panował ład i porządek, wszystko było sprzątane na bieżąco. 
Dla mnie, jako budującej ze sporej odległości, istotny jest kontakt i informowanie na bieżąco  o postępach - w tej kwestii było absolutnie modelowo. (następne ekipy mają ustawioną dzięki temu niezłą poprzeczkę)
Oprócz tynków zostało wykonane wewnętrzne ocieplenie garażu i uzupełnienie izolacji podłogowej.

Ekipa wzięta z polecenia tej listy i warta bycia na *śnieżnobiałej* jej części.

Z czystym sumieniem i bardzo gorąco polecam www.supertynki.pl 
Kontakt do Pana Tomasza Zamorskiego: 601-667-101

Bardzo dziękuję Panie Tomaszu za piękne tynki! Bardzo dziękuję również Panom Radkowi, Adamowi i  Damianowi za ich ciężką pracę!

W razie potrzeby służę możliwością oglądnięcia tynków na żywo.

----------


## babaaska

Stolarz  Rafał Pląder obiecal zrobic schody w naszym mieszkaniu w 6 tyg. Po tym okresie okazalo sie ze nic nie zostalo zrobione i zwodzil nas kolejnymi terminami przez kolejne 5 tyg. Po 11 tyg oddal pieniadze. W miedzyczasie nie odbieral telefonow i dawal falszywe powody opoznienia. Odradzam -absolutny brak rzetelnosci!

----------


## b99

Marek Sokołowki - firma Błyskawica - odgromienia mega profesjonalizm. nie mogę powiedzieć nawet najmniejszego złego słowa. Polecam!

Szukam również sprawdzonej firmy do montażu markizy tarasowej oraz miejsca skąd braliście kamień na parapety.
z góry wielkie dzieki za pomoc,
pozdrawiam

----------


## ilza

Polecam fliziarzy, już wcześniej polecanych na forum - Pan Wojtek 793991143.
U nas robili kompleksowo cała dużą łazienkę, łącznie z poprawkami praktycznie całej instalacji po hydrauliku i robieniem wnęk w płytach gipsowych.
Doradzili nam kilka fajnych rozwiązań, kilka odradzili i koniec końców łazienka jest naprawdę bardzo funkcjonalna. Jeśli chodzi o dokładność i jakość wykonania naprawdę robi wrażenie. Kolory fug, silikonów, wszystko fajnie dobrane i wykonane. 
Cena nienajniższa - ale za jakość się płaci  :wink: 
Niedługo będziemy się brać za taras i ściankę z okładziną z cegły i pewnie też z nich skorzystamy.
Dzwoniąc możecie się powołać na polecenie od Pauliny z Bukowna  :smile: 

p.s.
Jakby ktoś miał do polecania sensownego elektryka w okolicach Olkusza to chętnie skorzystam.

----------


## oszukany1

Witam,

Ja też zostałem oszukany na ładną kasę i straszony w dodatku prawnikiem.
Z tego co wiem to Państwo Piotr Bednarczyk z żoną nie tylko brali zaliczki i się z nich nie rozliczali, ale również nie płacili za wynajem mieszkań i domów np. w Krakowie, Staniątkach gdzie oskubali małżeństwo za wynajem domu i nie popłacili rachunków za media, dodatkowo nie rozliczyli się w sklepach, kiosku biorąc wszystko na zeszyt, a i od sąsiadów też się coś pożyczyli, mieszkając w Grabiu chcieli "oddłużyć" parę firm, a i wynajmującemu też nie zapłacili.

Polecam Link do wierzytelności: 
https://marketdlugow.pl/szukaj/osoba...DNARCZYK,AGATA

----------


## Princesa

Wiem, że to lista wykonawców, ale dorzucam info o hurtowni, która mnie doprowadziła do szału...

UWAGA NA FIRMĘ MARPOL Z KRAKOWA
Pseudo Hurtownia, oferują w niskich cenach płytki wszystkich czołowych producentów a w firmie bajzel na kółkach.
Wymagają przedpłaty 100% a potem nie można doczekać się na zamówione płytki!
Terminy realizacji nierealne! Podają do 9 dni a po 20 dniach płytek nie ma, ciągle "JADĄ".
Jak tylko do nich dzwonię, od razu spławiają i mówią, że oddzwonią ale tego oczywiście nie robią!
SZKODA CZASU I NERWÓW NA TĄ "FIRMĘ"
Czekamy 3 tydzień na materiał, nie ma na czym pracować, oczywiście opóźnia to wiele innych spraw. Lepiej zapłacić 3 zł więcej za metr i kupić płytki gdziekolwiek indziej, w normalnym salonie łazienek, gdzie mają wystawy i gdzie zamówienia są szybko realizowane i płatne przy odbiorze a nie tak jak tu!

----------


## Madia

Wielokrotnie korzystałam z listy, przeważnie wybierając tych, którzy mają już sporo dobrych opinii, więc nie będę się w tym powtarzać. 

Elektryk
Chciałam tylko podkreślić że gorąco polecam elektryka pana Pawła-miał tu już jedną pozytywną opinię(Pan Paweł - tel. 600 288 490 Niedrogi i sprytny ELEKTRYK - Dziala Krakow i poludniowe okolice.) Zajął się montażem elektryki w całym domu, a niedawno założył również automatykę do bram. 

Kominki szamotowe
Myślę, że mogę też polecić pana od kominków szamotowych, robota dobrze wykonana, taniej niż wyceny jakie dostawałam od innych "kominkowych" tylko trzeba było jakoś zdzierżyć gadulstwo owego pana-http://juchbudkominki.host77.pl/index.php

Gdy będę mieć więcej czasu, to dopiszę pozostałych

----------


## dyzu007

Pisze w tym wątku choc firma jest z Zawiercia ale montowali okna u mnie pod Krakowem. Firme YEST z Turzy moge poleci z cała odpowiedzialnością. Od samego poczatku profesjonalne i indywidualne ( nie to co w oknoplusie) podejście do klienta. W trakcie wykonywania okien doskonały kontakt. Opłaca sie przejechac te   60 km z krakowa do ich biura .Montaż bez zarzutów szybki . http://www.yest-okna.pl/

----------


## Justka_krk

Wręcz na gwałt szukam kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych - tylko błagam, z rozsądnym podejściem cenowym  :smile:  wszelkie sugestie mile widziane  :yes:

----------


## slusar

> Wręcz na gwałt szukam kogoś od drzwi wewnętrznych - tylko błagam, z rozsądnym podejściem cenowym  wszelkie sugestie mile widziane


http://www.eurodoor.krakow.pl/pl/strona-glowna

----------


## Trymi

Ja niestety muszę dodać sporą łyżkę dziegciu do zachwytów nad STOLARZEM - Panem Maciejem z okolic Tarnowa (Pan Maciej tel. 694 933 557).
Schody zrobił ładne, przyznaję ale barierki balkownowe z klejonego (!) drewna egzotycznego rozpadają się już po jednej zimie. Kosztowały niemało ale miały być trwalsze niż dom. NIestety na klejeniu sie rozchodzą. Najgorsze jest podejscie Pana Maćka, który zupełnie nie reaguje na moje reklamacje. Ignoruje telefony. A szkoda bo wydawał się być solidnym wykonawcą.
Chyba jego sława go przerosła.

EDIT Styczeń 2014 - dogadaliśmy się z Panem Maćkiem i obiecał zapłacić za nowe barierki jak sobie zamówie. Tak więc powyższy komentarz trzeba złagodzić :smile: 

EDIT Styczeń 2015 - po ponad dwóch latach użytkowania schody zrobione przez Pana Macka są zajebiste! Naprawde. Nic nie skrzypi. Wyglądają pięknie. Tak więc ten negatyw to pozytyw! :smile:

----------


## comeon

Jeśli interesuje Cię taki poziom równości i staranności wykonania tynków wewnętrznych:



... zgłoś się do firmy www.supertynki.pl Pana Tomasza Zamorskiego. 

Na tym by można w sumie zakończyć, ale wypada napisać o kilku rzeczach, które niestety nie dla wszystkich wykonawców są standardem:
a) słowność
b) punktualność
c) rzeczowość
d) fachowość
e) staranność
f) elastyczność
Każdy z powyższych podpunktów można by rozwinąć, ale po pierwszej rozmowie z p. Tomaszem każdy zainteresowany będzie wiedział co autor miał na myśli  :smile: 
Nie wiem, czy jest to najtańsza w Małopolsce ekipa, ale z pewnością można stwierdzić, że jakość i precyzja wykonanej pracy są na najwyższym poziomie i są warte swojej ceny. 

Ważna informacja dla osób które lubią czytać warunki gwarancji tak jak my, np na drewnianą stolarkę okienną... i pewnie doczytały, że prace "mokre" - w tym właśnie tynki - powinny być zrobione PRZED MONTAŻEM okien i drzwi aby nie stracić na nie gwarancji... Taki właśnie wariant był wykonywany u nas, czyli najpierw tynki na "głównych" połaciach ścian, potem czas na przeschnięcie tynków, następie montaż okien i dopiero po montażu dorabianie samych szpalet.

Gdyby ktoś miał pytania, ew. chciał jakieś zdjęcia z realizacji - pisać.

----------


## comeon

PS. Łata na zdjęciu ma 3 metry a tynk to drobnoziarnisty Baumit MPI 25L  :smile:  Jest ciut droższy od zwykłego Baumita, ale wygląda super...

----------


## Justka_krk

Witam,
pisałam już u siebie w wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...udowa-)/page17, ale postanowiłam zamieścić informację i tutaj, by jak najwięcej osób miało możliwość poznania firmy  *DFB Bartłomiej Czechowicz z Tarnowa*, tel. 602405050. Firma jest przedstawicielem Hekaplast i Alsecco - w ubiegłym roku zamówiliśmy u nich okna i był to doskonały wybór :yes:  - produkt , montaż i serwis bez zastrzeżeń. Kontakt idealny zarówno podczas zamawiania i montażu, jak również teraz, gdy np. potrzebowaliśmy kolejnej regulacji okien - Pan przyjechał, wyregulował wszystko - bez marudzenia, że daleko, że się nie opłaca mu jechać itp. Jesteśmy tak zadowoleni z usług tej firmy, że zdecydujemy się również na zamówienie u nich drzwi wewnętrznych, bo takie produkty i podejście do klienta, są tym, czego z mężem szukamy.
*ZDECYDOWANIE BIAŁA LISTA!*

----------


## yuro

Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania dachu. Jakby ktos mial kogos godnego polecenia to prosilbym o jakies info Pozdrawiam

----------


## slusar

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania dachu. Jakby ktos mial kogos godnego polecenia to prosilbym o jakies info Pozdrawiam


Firma KOZIOL Rzeszotary /Krakowa

----------


## Edyta M

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania dachu. Jakby ktos mial kogos godnego polecenia to prosilbym o jakies info Pozdrawiam


* Super Dekarz Pan Franek Wrona  513 - 067 - 338 ...  dach zrobiony przez Niego to esencja SOLIDNOSCI .
U mnie dach wykonywal w 2010 roku , pozniej poprosilam jeszcze o dodatkowe prace typu obrobka blacharska  daszku nad wejsciem , czy przeniesienie rynny .... ostatnio zadzwonilam z prosba o pomoc w usunieciu gniazda ktore ptaki uwily sobie na dachu .... przyjechal nie robiac zadnego problemu. 
Godny polecenia FACHOWIEC*

----------


## mb1808

Witam Wszystkich.
Czy miał ktoś z was do czynienia z Panami Pawłem i Tomkiem Pełką zajmującymi się elewacjami?
Ekipa godna polecenia czy nie zawracać sobie głowy?

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Yerenia

Jeszcze raz szczerze polecam SuperTynki http://www.supertynki.pl/ - w sobotę skończyli u mnie wylewki na 240m2
Naprawdę są to fachowcy o których rzadko dziś - elastyczni, sumienni, dokładni, sympatyczni.
Polecam ze szczerego serca, a poprzeczka jest u mnie wysoko postawiona  :yes: 
Rzadko tu bywam, więc jeśli ktos ma ochote obejrzec tynki, ktore robili wczesniej lub swieze wylewki, piszcie na maila: [email protected]

Pozdrawiam Pana Jacka i Pana Tomka  :wave:

----------


## ilza

Szukam pilnie fachowca do wyłożenia otynkowanej ściany 4x2,2 m płytką imitującą cegłe  + fuga szara szeroka.Dodatkowo jest do zrobienia kilka drobnych prac wykończeniowych takich jak zrobienie cokolików koło kominka, zamontowanie 3 parapetów i wykończenie wokół drzwi. Szukam ekipy na już, mam już wszystkie materiały, pokój stoi pusty przygotowany do pracy.
Lokalizacja - Bukowno 32-332 tel.784988081

----------


## południowa

witam,czy ktos moze polecic ekipe do tynkow wap-cem ok 500m2 oraz do wylewek 160m2... ( wiem, ze na forum maja renome supertynki, ale napewno sa tez inni godni polecenia  :smile:  za konkurencyjna i rozsadna cene) ?

----------


## ilza

Czarna Lista - Pan Łukasz Baster 519470681 (Inter Max).
Byliśmy umówieni na rozpoczęcie robót fliziarskich i wykończeniowych w poniedziałek 24 czerwca. Firma zadzwoniła informując że nie przyjadą z powodu deszczu - rzekomo zrozumieli że płytki mają być na elewacji, a nie na ścianie wewnętrznej. Mieli w związku z tym zacząć we wtorek 25 czerwca od 7 rano. We wtorek przestali odbierać telefony oraz odpisywać na smsy, do dzisiaj brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu, dwa dni urlopu stracone specjalnie na czekanie na nich, tydzień w plecyh z rozgrzebanym pokojem ...
Ja wszystko rozumiem, że może coś wypaść, można się rozmyślić, ale wypadałoby chociaż odebrać telefon żeby człowiek nie czekał 2 dni jak idiota...

----------


## ponuryrzeznik

Budowa dobiegła końca, zostało kilka rzeczy do wykończenia we wnętrzu i założenie ogrodu, więc przyszedł czas (i wreszcie jest trochę czasu) na małe podsumowanie. W zasadzie będzie to tylko *biała lista*, gdyż większych wtop nie było. Mieliśmy ekipy które schrzaniły jedną rzecz, ale w drugiej się sprawdziły, więc nie będę ich wyróżniał w żadną stronę.  Byli też wykonawcy przeciętni i po prostu dobrzy, więc uważam że wynagrodzenie jest wystarczającą i uczciwą zapłatą za pracę. Byli wreszcie byli fachowcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia, którzy zasługują na ekstra wyróżnienie. Właśnie o tych ostatnich chciałem napisać parę słów i polecić forumowiczom. Niech będzie to też forma podziękowania społeczności Muratora, gdzie nie miałem okazji dużo popisać, ale nie jedną noc spędziłem czytając forum, mój najważniejszy poradnik przy budowie. Jak ktoś ma jakieś pytania to zapraszam na PW, bo na forum już rzadziej będę zaglądał.

*- projektanci*
_LK&PROJEKT - http://www.lk-projekt.pl/_
Projekt indywidualny na bazie gotowego projektu z ich katalogu. Cenowo wcale nie wyszło jakoś masakrycznie więcej, ale zwróciło się to z nawiązką – nie było zmian w czasie budowy, nie było więc „wtop”  z ilością materiałów, czy z wykonawcami. Każdy wiedział, że ma być „według projektu” i koniec, przez co też łatwiejsza była kontrola budowy i kosztów. Polecam biuro, zwłaszcza szefa – p. Leszka Kalandyka i architekta p. Michała Rubaja – wykonali dla nas naprawdę kawał solidnej pracy, a efekty przerosły oczekiwania, co rzadko się zdarza.

*- geolog*
_p. Paweł Różański, tel. 691 669 824._
Polecany tutaj na forum, ja także się nie zawiodłem – rzetelnie, konkretnie i niedrogo.

*- kierownik budowy*
_p. Andrzej Piotrowicz, tel. 509 421 881_
Kierownik z prawdziwego zdarzenia, przy budowie stanu surowego chyba był tak często jak my, czyli prawie codziennie. Oczywiście za ustalonym wcześniej wynagrodzeniem całościowym, poszczególne wizyty nic ekstra nie kosztowały. Gość przedokładny, fachowy, miły, a przy tym asertywny, a jak trzeba  upierdliwy -  majstry wydzwaniali do mnie i jęczeli,  że  się „na nich uwziął”. Nieodzowna była także jego pomoc przy wykończeniówce,  a na koniec tak wszystko wypisał, że w PINBie się nawet nie zająknęli.

*- okna*
_Oknoplus - firma Knapczyk,  ul.Wrony 32. tel. 12 262 12 07_
Pierwszym wrażeniem może nie miażdżą, ale naprawdę porządna firma, dobrzy fachowcy - zarówno obsługa, doradztwo, jak i cena, i co najistotniejsze montaż odbyły się na najwyższym poziomie i w pełni profesjonalnie

*-instalacje– wod-kan + co*
_p. Stanisław Kiełbasa, tel. 603 939 637_
Instalacje wod-kan i co (ale robi też gaz) - fachowo, dobrze doradzone, wykonanie super zarówno tradycyjnych rozwiązań, jak i podłogówki. Cena przystępna, konkretna ekipa, praktycznie nie trzeba było ich pilnować, a na końcu niespodzianka - wyszło mniej niż się umawialiśmy. 

*- poddasze/suche tynki*
_p. Piotrek Ślusarczyk, tel. 505 090 553_
Można rzec wykonawca doskonały - przesympatyczna, uczciwa, rzetelna ekipa. Przystępne ceny, wszystko zrobili jak trzeba, a nawet sami wymyślali lepsze rozwiązania . Ekipa wolała sobie dodać pracy, żeby tylko było lepiej dla klienta, a przy tym wcale nie wyciągali ręki po ekstra wynagrodzenie.  Młodzi, fajni ludzie, ale już mają bogate doświadczenie. Dodatkowo znają wszystkie technologie, chodzą na szkolenia, proponują nowoczesne rozwiązania. Terminowość jak najbardziej w porządku, a porządek zostawiali po sobie taki, że się zdziwliśmy, że się chłopakom chce.

* - fliziarze*
_p. Adam Kędzior, tel. 691 741 706_
Ekipa fliziarzy potrafiąca robić cuda (zwłaszcza przy naszych nierównych wylewkach). Łazienki wyszły przepięknie, reszta też zgodnie z oczekiwaniami. Nie straszne im różne pomysły klientów, jesteśmy zadowoleni i śmiało mogę polecić.

*- inne prace wykończeniowe – gładzie, malowanie, parapety, różne drobne rzeczy*
_p. Piotrek Ślusarczyk, tel. 505 090 553_
Tak jak pisałem powyżej, po tym jak ekipa zrobiła nam zabudowę poddasza to już chcieliśmy, żeby tylko oni robili resztę. Naprawdę miałem wielu wykonawców na budowie i przy wykończeniówce już byłem ostrożny, ale p. Piotra można brać w ciemno, dać mu klucze, zostawić bez nadzoru i na końcu okaże się że wszystko jest lepiej niż miało być. Podam tylko jeden przykład - fundusze już się kończyły i postanowiłem samemu wymalować dom , a chłopaki pokazali wszystko co i jak, zrobili mi przeszkolenie i pozwolili skorzystać w sklepach z ich rabatów na zakup farb (szok !!!). Zrobili to po prostu sami od siebie - zupełnie bezinteresownie. Jeśli będzie kiedyś jakaś lepsza, nie wiem: złota, czy platynowa lista to p. Piotra proszę na nią koniecznie dopisać !!!

*- inne prace wykończeniowe – balustrady ze stali nierdzewnej*
_p. Robert Pietrzyk, tel. 535-285-285_
Fajna ekipa, wchodzili na końcu i musieli na wszystko uważać. Obyło się bez żadnych problemów, balustrady na balkonie i na schodach wewnątrz wyszły super. Firma bardzo przystępna cenowo, zdecydowanie lepsza oferta niż konkurencja, ale jakościowo ekstra.

*-meble – kuchnia, garderoba i inne*
_p. Mieczysław Fidziński, tel. 601-533-319_
Genialna i niedroga zabudowa kuchni, super zabudowana garderoba i zrobione inne meble. Wszystko na wymiar, dokładnie przemyślane i dokładnie wykonane. Wykonawca to prawdziwy pasjonat, nie ma miejsca na jakieś niedociągnięcia, chętnie dzieli się swoją wiedzą, poleca praktyczne rozwiązania. Cenowo bardzo przystępnie, a  jakość i kultura pracy ponadstandardowa.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam.  Z największą przyjemnością polecam P. Bronisława Sowę do wykonania kompletnego dachu. Od więżby, pokrycia do rynien. Mój dach można zobaczyć pod bociankami 2012 i pod tematem dachy kryte blachodachówką. Jeśli kogoś interesują stropy drewniane i rysie rzeźbione na wybrany przez siebie jakikolwiek wzór to również polecam. Ten człowiek i jego ekipa to tytany pracy. Nie spodziewałam się, że można sobie siedzieć spokojnie 2 tysiące kilometrów od budowy i niczym się nie przejmować. Mało tego, że solidni i uczciwi to jeszcze pomagają w załatwianiu setek spraw związanych z resztą prac.  Bronisław Sowa tel. 661581930.       Jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz. Zanim zaczęliśmy naszą przygodę z p. Bronkiem obwiózł nas po swoich ukończonych kilkunastu domach , a niektóre/ gdzie właściciel był w domu oglądaliśmy w środku również.  Gościliśmy również w jego nowo wybudowanym domu z bala. Ten człowiek ma złote ręce, a jego ekipa pomaga mu swoją fachowością  w realizowaniu nawet ogromnych projektów. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> *- inne prace wykończeniowe – gładzie, malowanie, parapety, różne drobne rzeczy*
> _p. Piotrek Ślusarczyk, tel. 505 090 553_
> Tak jak pisałem powyżej, po tym jak ekipa zrobiła nam zabudowę poddasza to już chcieliśmy, żeby tylko oni robili resztę. Naprawdę miałem wielu wykonawców na budowie i przy wykończeniówce już byłem ostrożny, ale p. Piotra można brać w ciemno, dać mu klucze, zostawić bez nadzoru i na końcu okaże się że wszystko jest lepiej niż miało być. Podam tylko jeden przykład - fundusze już się kończyły i postanowiłem samemu wymalować dom , a chłopaki pokazali wszystko co i jak, zrobili mi przeszkolenie i pozwolili skorzystać w sklepach z ich rabatów na zakup farb (szok !!!). Zrobili to po prostu sami od siebie - zupełnie bezinteresownie. Jeśli będzie kiedyś jakaś lepsza, nie wiem: złota, czy platynowa lista to p. Piotra proszę na nią koniecznie dopisać !!!
> 
> *- inne prace wykończeniowe – balustrady ze stali nierdzewnej*
> _p. Robert Pietrzyk, tel. 535-285-285_
> Fajna ekipa, wchodzili na końcu i musieli na wszystko uważać. Obyło się bez żadnych problemów, balustrady na balkonie i na schodach wewnątrz wyszły super. Firma bardzo przystępna cenowo, zdecydowanie lepsza oferta niż konkurencja, ale jakościowo ekstra.


O tak - p. Piotrka już polecałem - podobnie u mnie robił całą wykończeniówkę.

p. Roberta od balustrad również polecam - bardzo ładne wykonanie, dobry pomysł na to jak zrobić (a wchodzili już po elewacji) i przystępne ceny.

----------


## Justka_krk

Proszę, podeślijcie jeszcze raz linka do strony z Białą/Czarną listą wykonawców.
Albo od razu polećcie kogoś do wykonania podłączenia i zabudowy kominka...

----------


## Zbigniew100

>>* Biała i czarna lista firm Kraków i okolica.*

----------


## Edyta M

*Na biala liste wpisuje wykonawce schodow i barierek w moim domu , pelen profesjonalizm , wysoka kultura osobista wykonawcy , swietny kontakt , perfekcyjne wykonanie , dbanie o detale .... 
Pan Krzysztof Witaszewski* Tel: *784 668 664* ; *697 928 391** ( nasz forumowy KAISER  )* *http://www.schodykaiser.pl/pl.html** 

Pan Krzysztof dziala na tym watku forum http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...09#post6036609*

----------


## glacjusz

Witam
Poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy do wykonania obudowy kominka z plaszczem wodnym. Czy mozecie kogos polecic?
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## południowa

witam, poszukuje piasku do tynkow z okolic Krakowa (uziarnienie 0,6 mm) czy ktos moze polecic dostawce?

----------


## .:migotka:.

Podzielcie się namiarami na firmy od okien - szukam zwłaszcza opinii właścicieli przesuwnych drzwi tarasowych  :wink:  Kto ma i jest ze swoich zadowolony? Chodzi mi o wykonanie, użytkowanie, montaż (ważne!), terminowość dostawy - no wszystko  :smile:

----------


## bettinka0

Witam
Po raz pierwszy dokonuję wpisu na tym forum chcąc podzielić się fachowością wykonawców( budowa cały czas w toku), bo od ponad roku korzystałam z podpowiedzi forumowiczów.Wykonawcy, którzy szczególnie sie przysłużyli to: do białej listy dodaję P. Tomka  - firma "SUPERTYNKI" tel 601-667-101 tynki równiutkie, a inni fachowcy chwalą, do czarnej listy dopisuje p.Marka - firma "BETMIX" tel 501-651-600 wielokrotnie polecany na tym forum (choć zdarzyły mu się potknięcia) zamówił i przywiózł na podłogi styropian fasadowy czyli inny niż zamówiliśmy, na początku mówił kompleksowe wylewki, a później, że mu się nie opłaca wysyłać pracownika do rozłożenie foli - współpraca zakończyła się przedbiegach. Kolejne ekipy ,  które się przysłużą dodam później bo prace cały czas trwają.

----------


## Mario2909

Witam.My do swojego domu szukaliśmy też drzwi tarasowych przesuwnych,odwiedziliśmy kilka firm,ceny prze różne i padło na okna DRUTEX.Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z okien jak i z montażu.

----------


## daktyl99

Szczerze polecam architekta z Krakowa panią Joannę Zielińską 501286823, z której usług korzystaliśmy przy adaptacji projektu oraz uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę. Pani architekt trafnie doradzała nam na etapie wyboru projektu oraz  przy analizowaniu i wprowadzaniu zmian w nim, a wszystkie formalności związane z uzyskaniem pozwolenia udało jej się załatwić skutecznie i szybko.

----------


## slav20

Witam
Poszukuję dobrego tartaku w okolicy Wieliczki. Drewno na więźbe oraz do szalunków.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## b99

Witam,

tynkował ktos na FAŚcie silikownowym? jak to jakościowo wygląda? podobno daja 10 lat gwarancji? dzieki

potrzebuje również namiary na skład kamienia na południu - parapety?
dzieki wielkie
pozdrawiam

----------


## C-u-b-e

U nas dom już prawie gotowy do zamieszkania.  :smile:  Ekip i majstrów od września 2010 r. (do poważniejszych i drobniejszych robót) przerobiliśmy ponad 20. We wcześniejszych moich wpisach polecałem tych, którzy na to polecenie zasłużyli. Na ostatniej prostej na *szczególne uznanie* zasłużyli:

*Poddasze i sufity podwieszane* - data wykonania prac wrzesień 2012, ocena 10/10
Piotr Ślusarczyk
tel. 505 090 553
http://www.pslusarczyk.pl

Kolejna order dla Pana Piotra. Poddasze wykonane bardzo starannie, czysto i w terminie. Jakość bez najmniejszych zastrzeżeń. Do tej pory mam wyrzuty sumienia, bo ekipa, która pracowała wcześniej strasznie nabałaganiła, a ja nie zdążyłem tego uprzątnąć. Chłopaki jednak wszystko posprzątali, nic przy tym nie marudząc. Poza tym na plus takie drobne sprawy jak: poczucie absolutnej pewności podczas przekazania kluczy do domu, sympatyczne rozmowy o budowie i... o życiu. Jednym słowem - świetna współpraca! Naprawdę polecam!


*Flizy / płytki / łazienki* - data wykonania prac luty 2013, ocena 10/10
Adam Kędzior
tel. 691 741 706

Wiecznie uśmiechnięty i pozytywnie nastawiony do życia. Łazienki wyszły super i nawet płytki w II gatunku ułożone tak, że ciężko poznać. Wszystko to w sensownej cenie. Poza tym żadnej przewierconej rury, ani uszkodzonego kabla  :wink:  Polecam!

*Panele podłogowe* - data wykonania prac maj 2013, ocena 9/10
Multiform
http://multiform.pl

Panele i montaż w dobrej cenie. Chłopaki z Działu Wciskania Produktu sympatyczni i weseli, ale jak sami mówią: "smutasy nie sprzedają..."  :wink:  Chłopaki z ekipy montującej na pierwszy rzut sprawiają trochę wrażenie łobuzów  :wink:  ale robota wykonana solidnie i starannie.

*Drzwi wewnętrzne* - data wykonania prac czerwiec 2013, ocena: 9/10
Kenbud Paweł Puto
http://www.kenbud.pl

Drzwi Asilo Marconi w najlepszej cenie. Pomiar i późniejszy montaż na wysokim poziomie. Trochę mogliby lepiej posprzątać po sobie, ale ogólnie wrażenia pozytywne. Do poprawy również kontakt i dopieszczenie klienta.  :wink: 

*Podłoga z deski dębowej* - data wykonania prac czerwiec 2013, ocena 10/10
Marek Pawlikiewicz
http://www.pawlikiewicz.pl

Absolutna perfekcja! Deska najwyższej klasy za rozsądną cenę. Niech się chowają wszystkie Quercusy, Belpole i inne Centra Partacza z Zakopiańskiej 56. Żeby dostać dobry produkt i dobrą usługę wystarczy pojechać na Andersa do Pana Marka.


*Malowanie, gładzie* - data wykonania prac marzec-lipiec 2013, ocena 10/10
Piotr Ślusarczyk
tel. 505 090 553
http://www.pslusarczyk.pl

Po pozytywnych doświadczeniach z FRB Ślusarczyk przy ocieplaniu poddaszy, postanowiliśmy poprosić o wykonanie gładzi w salonie i malowanie parteru. Kolejny raz nie zawiedliśmy się. W międzyczasie wykonanych zostało sporo innych drobnych prac (m.in. powiększenie/zmniejszenie otworów drzwi wewnętrznych, obsadzenie parapetów, sufity podwieszane w łazience). Po tylu miesiącach współpracy (najdłużej spośród wszystkich ekip) można powiedzieć, że byliśmy z Panem Piotrkiem już jak stare dobre małżeństwo...  :wink: 

Szykuje się jeszcze jedno polecenie - schody. Ale na razie nie zapeszam i jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze, to będzie to chyba mój ostatni wpis na białą listę.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących! Podczas współpracy z ekipami kierujcie się maksymą: "*nie ma idealnych wykonawców - są tylko idealni inwestorzy*".

----------


## KrRzYs

> Jeśli interesuje Cię taki poziom równości i staranności wykonania tynków wewnętrznych:
> 
> Załącznik 195503
> 
> ... zgłoś się do firmy www.supertynki.pl Pana Tomasza Zamorskiego.


Podpisuję się pod opinią obiema rękami. Prace wykonywane przez firmę www.supertynki.pl są na bardzo wysokim poziomie, na prawdę solidne i estetyczne. A co najważniejsze ściany są równiutkie. Z Panem Tomkiem można się dogadać w każdym temacie. Bez wahania polecam wszystkim. Oczywiście tynk maszynowy cementowo-wapienny Baumit MPI 25L.

----------


## Yerenia

To ja zaczne tworzyc moja biala liste :smile:  Może sie komus przyda  :smile: 

*Marcin Mitka - Marmit*
*513-021-245*
Budowa domu od fundamentów po dach. Bardzo solidni, rzetelni, punktualni, słowni. Przemili, z duża wiedzą, wybudowali mi dom tak, że każdy, dosłownie każdy, następny fachowiec nie może się nachwalić - dla mnie to o czymś świadczy. Równo, prosto (!!!), czysto. Lista diamentowo-biała, absolutny high-level  :smile: 

*Leszek Celer*
*603-188-958*
Eletryka - Pan Leszek znany na tym forum fachowiec przez duże F :smile:  bez niego...ech szkoda słów, byłaby ciemność i cisza  :yes:  Super doradził, szybko zrobił, a przy tym jego wewnętrzny spokój i nerwy ze stali byłby nieocenione (a przygody byly, oj byly)!

*Oknoplus* - szybko, sprawie, profesjonalny montaż, okna bez zastrzeżeń. 

*Supertynki
Tomasz Zamorski, Jacek Bernacki*  - www.supertynki.pl
Tynki + wylewki mixokretem - chwaliłam już wiele razy, podtrzymuję wszystko co napisałam  :smile:  Jest równiusieńko, tak jak sobie wymarzyliśmy - zarówno na ścianach jak i na podłogach :smile:  

*Stanisław Wiśniewski
660-972-144*
Elewacja + podbitka - efekt przeszedł nasze oczekiwania - Panowie naprawdę znają się na rzeczy. Nie przesadzę jeśli powiem, że wszyscy sąsiedzi byli pod wrażeniem pracy ekipy Pana Staszka  :smile: Spokojni, mili, sympatyczni, pracowici. Prawdziwi perfekcjoniści, nawet nie przykładaliśmy łaty, na kilometr widać że jest prosto  :smile:   przy okazji zrobili jeszcze dom teściów - takiej ekipy jak ta nie puszcza się z placu budowy szybko  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> To ja zaczne tworzyc moja biala liste 
> 
> *Stanisław Wiśniewski
> 660-972-144*
> Elewacja + podbitka - efekt przeszedł nasze oczekiwania - Panowie naprawdę znają się na rzeczy. Nie przesadzę jeśli powiem, że wszyscy sąsiedzi byli pod wrażeniem pracy ekipy Pana Staszka Spokojni, mili, sympatyczni, pracowici. Prawdziwi perfekcjoniści, nawet nie przykładaliśmy łaty, na kilometr widać że jest prosto  przy okazji zrobili jeszcze dom teściów - takiej ekipy jak ta nie puszcza się z placu budowy szybko


*Yerenia* to prawda Pan Stanislaw nie tylko ,  jest przesympatycznym czlowiekiem  , ale  jeszcze SUPER FACHOWCEM .... moja elewacja i podbitka wyszla pieknie , u mnie wykonywali  gladzie na poddaszu i  kilka miesiecy temu jeszcze  bezpylowe na parterze .... laczenia plyt  g-k zostaly rowniez zrobione przez Ekipe Pana Staszka .... zegarmistrzowska robota ..... do tej pory nawet najmniejszej rysy nie ma na poddaszu ( i nie bedzie  :smile: )

----------


## redpradnik

Proszę poleććie kogos do gładzi - chce zrobić poddasze 
dzwoniłęm juz do Pana Piotr Ślusarczyk ale chce porownac ceny i terminy chociazby a moze ktos ma dobrego fachowca? Zabudowe juz mam :smile:

----------


## zanet

> Wiem, że to lista wykonawców, ale dorzucam info o hurtowni, która mnie doprowadziła do szału...
> 
> UWAGA NA FIRMĘ MARPOL Z KRAKOWA
> Pseudo Hurtownia, oferują w niskich cenach płytki wszystkich czołowych producentów a w firmie bajzel na kółkach.
> Wymagają przedpłaty 100% a potem nie można doczekać się na zamówione płytki!
> Terminy realizacji nierealne! Podają do 9 dni a po 20 dniach płytek nie ma, ciągle "JADĄ".
> Jak tylko do nich dzwonię, od razu spławiają i mówią, że oddzwonią ale tego oczywiście nie robią!
> SZKODA CZASU I NERWÓW NA TĄ "FIRMĘ"
> Czekamy 3 tydzień na materiał, nie ma na czym pracować, oczywiście opóźnia to wiele innych spraw. Lepiej zapłacić 3 zł więcej za metr i kupić płytki gdziekolwiek indziej, w normalnym salonie łazienek, gdzie mają wystawy i gdzie zamówienia są szybko realizowane i płatne przy odbiorze a nie tak jak tu!


Witam,

Ja prawie ne 100% bylam zdecydowana na zakup plytek wlasnie w tej hurtowni..

Czy płytki do Pani wreszcie dotarły? Jesli tak - po jakim czasie oczekiwania?

Mnie napisali ze towar na stanie - nie wiem czy Wy rowniez mieliscie taka informacje?

Dziekuje za Odpowiedz

----------


## zanet

Witam Forumowiczow,

Czy ktos jeszcze mial do czynienia z fimra MAROPOL (sprzedaz plytek, akcesorii do lazienek)?

Jesli tak prosze o informacje jak sie z nimi wspolpracowalo

Dziekuje

----------


## Blutka

Pamiętam forumowe zachwyty nad tynkami pana Żmudy. Noo, pięknie wyglądały - na początku. Dzisiaj, po czterech latach mieszkania, tynk odpadł mi z sufitu w łazience. W garażu odpadł już wcześniej, w tym samym roku, w którym był zrobiony. :/
Właśnie spędzam upalny urlop na remoncie nowego domu.

----------


## slusar

> Pamiętam forumowe zachwyty nad tynkami pana Żmudy. Noo, pięknie wyglądały - na początku. Dzisiaj, po czterech latach mieszkania, tynk odpadł mi z sufitu w łazience. W garażu odpadł już wcześniej, w tym samym roku, w którym był zrobiony. :/
> Właśnie spędzam upalny urlop na remoncie nowego domu.


najlepszym się zdarzało

----------


## Edyta M

> Pamiętam forumowe zachwyty nad tynkami pana Żmudy. Noo, pięknie wyglądały - na początku. Dzisiaj, po czterech latach mieszkania, tynk odpadł mi z sufitu w łazience. W garażu odpadł już wcześniej, w tym samym roku, w którym był zrobiony. :/
> Właśnie spędzam upalny urlop na remoncie nowego domu.


Jednym slowem mialam szczescie , ze P. Zmuda znalazl inna fuche i zrezygnowal z pracy u mnie ( termin ustalony  pol roku wczesniej , wystawil moja budowe do wiatru na kilka dni przed rozpoczeciem prac ) . Dlatego wpisalam Jego firme na czarna liste ..... nieslowny wykonawca gorszy niz partacz , ale jak sie okazuje w tym przypadku mamy dwa w jednym .

----------


## Edyta M

> najlepszym się zdarzało


Panu rowniez ?

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## rybak211

W jakiej porze roku byly wykonywane tynki? Czy nie ulegly przemrozeniu?

U mnie niestety tynki "zlapaly" troche mrozu i mam z nimi teraz sporo problemow. jeszcze nie zamieszkalem a juz byly robione poprawki odparzen. I niestety nie jestem z nich na calkiem zadowolony...




> Pamiętam forumowe zachwyty nad tynkami pana Żmudy. Noo, pięknie wyglądały - na początku. Dzisiaj, po czterech latach mieszkania, tynk odpadł mi z sufitu w łazience. W garażu odpadł już wcześniej, w tym samym roku, w którym był zrobiony. :/
> Właśnie spędzam upalny urlop na remoncie nowego domu.

----------


## oni122

[to wątek dotyczący małopolski]

----------


## Piotr_M

> Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 
> 
> (...)  .


Niestety też złapałem się na "renomę" Ghost'a i od roku czekam na zrealizowanie reklamacji.

----------


## MonikaXXXXX

Jeśli chodzi o firmę Panel-Pol z 29 listopada Kraków to w moim przypadku sprawdziła się super i polecam.

----------


## witekgo

```

Stanisław Wiśniewski660-972-144Elewacja + podbitka - efekt przeszedł nasze oczekiwania - Panowie naprawdę znają się na rzeczy. Nie przesadzę jeśli powiem, że wszyscy sąsiedzi byli pod wrażeniem pracy ekipy Pana Staszka Spokojni, mili, sympatyczni, pracowici. Prawdziwi perfekcjoniści, nawet nie przykładaliśmy łaty, na kilometr widać że jest prosto przy okazji zrobili jeszcze dom teściów - takiej ekipy jak ta nie puszcza się z placu budowy szybko 



```

 Można wiedzieć z jakiej części małopolski Pan Stanisław wykonuje elewacje. Dziekuje

----------


## witekgo

> Stanisław Wiśniewski
> 660-972-144
> Elewacja + podbitka - efekt przeszedł nasze oczekiwania - Panowie naprawdę znają się na rzeczy. Nie przesadzę jeśli powiem, że wszyscy sąsiedzi byli pod wrażeniem pracy ekipy Pana Staszka Spokojni, mili, sympatyczni, pracowici. Prawdziwi perfekcjoniści, nawet nie przykładaliśmy łaty, na kilometr widać że jest prosto przy okazji zrobili jeszcze dom teściów - takiej ekipy jak ta nie puszcza się z placu budowy szybko


 W jakiej części małopolski Pan Stanislaw wykonuje elewacje. Dziekuje

----------


## Edyta M

> W jakiej części małopolski Pan Stanislaw wykonuje elewacje. Dziekuje



Mysle , ze w Twojej czesci wykona  :wink: ... najlepiej zadzwon i zapytaj

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Proszę o wpisanie na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ WYKONAWCÓW pana Tomasza Czarnego. Wykonał u nas I-wszy etap hydrauliki . Prace wykonane bardzo solidnie, zgodnie z kosztorysem i projektem oraz punktualnie co do minuty. Pan Tomek jest człowiekiem znającym się na fachu, umiejącym doradzić dobre rozwiązania jak i cierpliwie wysłuchać klienta. Od początku naszej budowy mamy przyjemność współpracować z ludżmi, którzy są serdeczni, pomocni i przede wszystkim uczciwi,i nie mamy potrzeby nadzorowania osobiście prac - budujemy się na odległość.
Pan Tomek wchodzi do naszej budowlanej rodziny i pozostaje z nami na dalsze etapy instalacji CO i pompy ciepła. 
Tel. 601849184

----------


## Olga_321

Także polecam Pana Stanisława Wiśniewskiego oraz jego ekipę. 
Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z przebiegu prac i efektu końcowego. To jedna z najlepszych ekip z jakimi mieliśmy okazję współpracować podczas budowy domu. Świetny kontakt, jasne zasady współpracy, porządek podczas pracy i po jej zakończeniu. Pan Stanisław jest z Tarnowa ale wykonuje prace także w Krakowie i okolicach. 
Numer telefonu: 660972144

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Proszę o wpisanie na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ pana Pawła Kasprzaka.. Wykonał dla nas instalację elektryczną. Fachowość, terminowość, a właściwie to przed czasem zakończenie prac. Wszystko wykonane zgodnie z planem i wg ustalonej stawki. Zrobił nam jeszcze dodatkowo kilka punktów, które wydumaliśmy sobie w ostatniej chwili. Poza tym załatwiał dla nas sprawy papierkowe w związku z przyłączem i odbiorem, monitorując wszystko na bieżąco, a jak wiadomo z Tauronem lekko nie ma. 
No to się nam budowlana rodzinka powiększyła. 
Dziękujemy Panie Pawle!
tel.  kontaktowy 604612333

----------


## glacjusz

Witam
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów poleci dobrego wykonawcy do zrobienia hydroizolacji na wykuszu i balkonie?
Pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz,.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam
> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów poleci dobrego wykonawcy do zrobienia hydroizolacji na wykuszu i balkonie?
> Pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz,.


*Glacjusz* my sami wykonywalismy hydroizolacje  ( dodatkowo zatopilam jeszcze siatke ) istotne jest , aby wykonac to starannie i wlasciwie zeby w przyszlosci uniknac " niespodzianek " .....  moglbys to zrobic nie jest to takie trudne . Zobacz w tym watku  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wykuszem/page3..... taki zakres prac najlepiej wykonac samemu , a nie zdawac sie na wykonawce ... 
Jesli masz jakies pytania chetnie podpowiem ( zapraszam do Komentarzy Mojej Chomiczowki ) ... 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fiodork

Biała lista, architekt.

Polecam pracownię architektoniczną Duda Architekci z Krakowa. http://www.dudaarchitekci.pl/

Skorzystałem z ich usług i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Projekt indywidualny wyszedł bardzo fajnie i dokładnie tak jak chciałem. Super stosunek ceny do jakości. Gorąco polecam. Profesjonalna Pani architekt oraz zespół.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dyzu007

> Biała lista, architekt.
> 
> Polecam pracownię architektoniczną Duda Architekci z Krakowa. http://www.dudaarchitekci.pl/
> 
> Skorzystałem z ich usług i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Projekt indywidualny wyszedł bardzo fajnie i dokładnie tak jak chciałem. Super stosunek ceny do jakości. Gorąco polecam. Profesjonalna Pani architekt oraz zespół.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja z kolei nie polecam pani architekt(Duda Architekci z Krakowa ul. Wroclawska ) próbowała nam wcisnąć swoja adaptacje projektu która wcześniej robiła dla innego klienta. W pierwszej wersji jaka dostaliśmy nic się nie zgadzało z wcześniejszymi ustaleniami długi termin oczekiwania na zmiany i projekt zero inwencji własnej poza ta opisana na początku. Bardzo dużo błędów przez które czas oczekiwania na pozwolenie w wydziale architektury się wydłużył kilka błędów które wyszły w trakcie budowy jak np okno dachowe które się nie zmieściło rozna wysokosc okien co do ceny jakas nizsza niz u innych nie byla . Generalnie nie polecam

----------


## .:migotka:.

Jestem na etapie wyboru okien: miał ktoś do czynienia z oknami DAKO sprzedawanymi przez ECO-dom z Zakopiańskiej?

----------


## koniapl

> Jestem na etapie wyboru okien: miał ktoś do czynienia z oknami DAKO sprzedawanymi przez ECO-dom z Zakopiańskiej?


Mam ich okna. Montowali je w połowie czerwca. Solidna firma, mój szef remontu patrzył im na ręce i nie doszukał się żadnych problemów. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. Więcej szczegółów ewentualnie na PW

----------


## Olga_321

Na czarną listę wpisuję Pana Krzysztofa Szczepanika.
Pan zajmuje się układaniem kostki brukowej. W ubiegłym roku Pan Szczepanik wykonał dla nas podbudowę pod kostkę z planem, że wykończenie prac nastąpi w tym roku. Poza kostką Pan Szczepanik miał dla nas wykonać ogrodzenie. Probujemy umówić się na wykonczenie prac już od wczesnej wiosny i ciągle słyszymy, że obsunęły się prace u innego inwestora albo inne wymówki, lub najczęsciej wogóle nie odbiera telefonu. 

Zgodnie z ostatnimi ustaleniami prace miały zacząć się na przełomie września i sierpnia. Pan Szczepanik nie stawił sie na umówione spotkanie, nie zadzwonił nawet z informacją, że go nie będzie. Unika kontaktu i nadal nas zwodzi. Wczoraj po moim telefonie obiecywał, że dzisiaj przyjedzie już na pewno aby ustalić ostatnie szczegoly przed rozpoczęciem prac. Niestety ponownie nie dotarł na miejsce. 

Przestrzegam przed tym niepoważnym i niesłownym "fachowcem"!

----------


## Olga_321

Do czarnej listy dodaję także Pana Adama Hanusiaka od tynków.
W ubiegłym roku sama polecałam go jako wykonawcę tynków wewnętrznych. Po tak dobrej wspólpracy z tamtego etapu umowiliśmy sie na zrobienie tynków zewnętrznych. Okazało się, że przez ten rok cała ekipa Pana Hanusiaka sie zmieniła i efekt prac nad tynkami zewnetrznymi był opłakany. Na szczęscie w porę się zorientowaliśmy, że nowa ekipa nie potrafi robić tynków zewnętrznych a już na pewno nie potrafią kłaść pucu. Musieliśmy poszukać innej ekipy, która naprawiła błędy i niedociagniecia - a było tego bardzo dużo. Oczywiście sporo musieliśmy za to zapłącić. 
Tym razem Pan Adam Hanusiak ląduje na naszej czarnej liście.

----------


## IvanS

*Czarna lista* - Pan Gondek (Tarnów, Kraków... generalnie małopolska) oraz firma Dom-Dach - wylewki - w zimie zrobili by wszystko by wziąć zlecenie - teraz nie odbierają telefonów. Próbuję się z nimi skontaktować od co najmniej 2 miesięcy, co jakiś czas odbiorą, umówią się.... i nic! Rozumiem że można mieć sporo pracy ale wystarczy powiedzieć - nie zrobimy, nie mamy czasu, ochoty.... 

Biała lista - rodzina Gut - zwłaszcza Michał i Radek - dachy. Ceny rozsądne, niesamowite moce przerobowe, duże ekipy więc praca idzie aż miło. POLECAM

Instalacje - firma InstalTerm Pan Krzysztof M. - pełna profeska!

Tynki tradycyjne - Wacław Łach - Zakliczyn.

----------


## koniapl

Remont mieszkania zakończony, można więc przystąpić do podsumowań: 

Biała Lista:
1. Firma p. Mariusza Brzezickiego "Fach-Man" - kompleksowe wykończenie wnętrz.  Z wiedzą i pomysłami na wyjście z nietypowych sytuacji, do tego pracownicy to prawdziwi fachowcy , a nie ludzie z łapanki. Wykonywali u mnie wszystko, od prac rozbórkowych, przez nowe instalacje elektryczne, wod-kan., co i gazowe, po flizowanie i gładzie z malowaniem. Z czystym sercem polecam. Jedyny mały minus to duże obłożenie zleceniami i czasami problem z pogodzeniem wszystkich zleceń.

2. Eko-Dom Kraków - okna Deko wraz z roletami zewnętrznymi. Szybko, solidnie i specjalne życzenia też nie były problemem.

3. Kuchnie Marzenie Kraków - meble kuchenne na wymiar. Swietna komunikacja, otwartość na klienta, bardzo przystępne ceny

4. Panel-Pol Kraków ul. Zakopiańska - terminowość i staranność.

     Podsumowując, miałem szczęście do osób realizujących prace przy moim remoncie w czym spora zasługa również szanownych forumowiczów. Wszystkim, dzięki którym udało mi się przeżyć te 4 miesiące bez zawału i ze stosunkowo niewielka ilością nowych siwych włosów serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## bettinka0

Kolejni wykonawcy pracowali przy wykończeniu mojego domku i chętnie podzielę się oceną ich prac:
*wylewki -wykonała ekipa pana Tomka tel.694146305*
ekipa solidna , terminowa, podpowiadają co i jak zrobić by później nie dokładać pracy i gotówki (na poprawki), a wylewki równiusieńkie,
*instalacje wod.-kan., CO pan Edward Soja tel. 501402003*
część etapów mam już za sobą i jak na obecną chwilę wszystko jest ok, rozliczanie zgodnie z ustaleniami po kolejnych etapach i na kolejne pan przyjeżdża w umówionym terminie, 
* balustrady- na balkonach  pan Wrona tel.503091338*
przyjechał, pomierzył, zrobił wycenę, balustrady, montaż również fachowy, a balustrady śliczne
*ocieplenie i zabudowa poddasza pan Piotr Ślusarczyk  tel. 505090553* 
Pan Piotr bardzo solidny, słowny i elastyczny- wstępny termin prac ociepleniowo - wykończeniowych ustaliliśmy na czerwiec, z uwagi na długą zimę przesunęły się wszystkie prace, mimo to pan Piotr wyrozumiale dostosował się do naszego (przesuwanego 2 x) terminu. Ekipa pana Piotra wykonała u nas ocieplenie poddasza wraz z jego zabudową (umówiony I etap). Materiały zgodnie z ustaleniami, wykonanie prac (jak dotychczas) przerosły nasze oczekiwania. Wszystko super rozmierzone mimo, że niektóre skosy były "niewiadomą". Poza tym nie było problemu z wykonaniem dodatkowych prac - rozmieszczenie halogenów, osadzenie parapetów czy choćby montaż rur wentylacyjnych. Rozliczenie również jasne (wszystko czarno na białym), nie zdzierstwo  :smile:  . Na budowie ład i porządek , chłopaki sprzątają po każdym dniu pracy. Dziękujemy p.Piotrku i czekamy na efekt kolejnego etapu.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Szukam polecanej ekipy od wylewek, która robiła podłogi pod parkiet lub inną podłogę drewnianą klejoną do podłoża. Podobno pod parkiet muszą być naprawdę dobrze zrobione wylewki, nie tylko równe, ale i mocne. Macie jakiś namiar?

----------


## slusar

> Szukam polecanej ekipy od wylewek, która robiła podłogi pod parkiet lub inną podłogę drewnianą klejoną do podłoża. Podobno pod parkiet muszą być naprawdę dobrze zrobione wylewki, nie tylko równe, ale i mocne. Macie jakiś namiar?


> [email protected]
> Rafał Trączyk
> 504 286 554

----------


## Edyta M

*Do bialej listy* dopisuje ekipe od ogrodzenia Panowie wlasnie ukonczyli prace u mnie , zlecenie polegalo na kompleksowym wykonaniu prac czyli wylanie  160 mb fundamentu + ulozenie ok. 10 000 szt . klinkieru  + wykonanie i montaz  52 slupkow , 63 szt.  przesel , bramy przesuwnej i  3 furtek .  Solidna , uczciwa ekipa , doslownie zero zmarnowanego materialu ,  swietny kontakt mailowo - telefoniczny , ekipa wykonuje rowniez roznego rodzaju balustrady , porecze , konstrukcje stalowe schodow - generalnie  kowalstwo bardziej lub mniej artystyczne na indywidualne zyczenie klienta  :smile: . 
*Pan Michal Budzik   505 - 305 - 475 - ogrodzenia , kowalstwo .*

----------


## 1285

Witam!

DO BIALEJ LISTY ZDECYDOWANIE!  Firma *SUPERTYNKI*.

WWW.SUPERTYNKI.PL

Panowie wykonywali u mnie tynki wewnetrzne,gipsowe(knauf diamant)Cem-wap(baumit).
Szczerze mowie najlepsza ekipa z jaka do tej pory mielismy do czynienia przy budowie naszego domku.
 Slownosc,punktualnosc istarannosc!
Tynki rowniusienkie,budowa posprzatana.Panowie znaja sie na tym co robia.Sluza tez rada.
NAPRAWDE POLECAM!!!

Dziekuje  Panie Tomku i Panie Jacku!!!

----------


## sonya-

> Ja z kolei nie polecam pani architekt próbowała nam wcisnąć swoja adaptacje projektu która wcześniej robiła dla innego klienta. W pierwszej wersji jaka dostaliśmy nic się nie zgadzało z wcześniejszymi ustaleniami długi termin oczekiwania na zmiany i projekt zero inwencji własnej poza ta opisana na początku. Bardzo dużo błędów przez które czas oczekiwania na pozwolenie w wydziale architektury się wydłużył kilka błędów które wyszły w trakcie budowy jak np okno dachowe które się nie zmieściło rozna wysokosc okien co do ceny jakas nizsza niz u innych nie byla . Generalnie nie polecam


Ja również nie polecam Pani architekt. Jest bardzo lekceważąca i ściemnia. Wiele rzeczy przemilczała i wmówiła nam, że projekt zjazdu indywidualnego możemy wykonać w drugim etapie budowy jako zgłoszenie do gminy. A jak przyszło do wykonania go, okazało się że musimy się starać o pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu, co wydłużyło prace o kilka miesięcy, bo procedura była taka sama jak przy pozwoleniu na budowę domu. Jakbyśmy zrobili projekt zjazdu na etapie starania się o pozwolenie na budowę domu, to byłoby wszystko w komplecie i bez dodatkowych osobnych odbiorów.

-- 
Pozdrawiam 
Sonya

----------


## krbaton

Kurcze gdzie ta lista bo znowu zgubiłem  :sad:

----------


## dorkaS

Kolejny plus na konto *Supertynków*: http://www.supertynki.pl/

Tym razem firma ta robiła u mnie * wylewki*. Wszystko równiutko i terminowo.
Zadanie mieli utrudnione, gdyż wylewki występują u mnie w kilku poziomach, w zależności od pomieszczenia, ze względu na ogrzewanie wykonywać je należało w ratach.
Osobno trzeba było nadlać progi przybalkonowe w kilku pomieszczeniach, docieplić podłogi.
Wszystko zrobione starannie i gładko, wszelkie czepliwe uwagi inwestorki uwzględnione.

Znakomity kontakt mailowy i terminowość praktycznie co do minuty. 

Naprawdę polecam! W dodatku pracują od świtu do późnej nocy, są uprzejmi, cisi (to plus dla potencjalnych sąsiadów) i zostawiają po sobie nieskazitelny porządek.

----------


## katka

Może ktoś by pomógł, na liście nie mogę znaleźć żadnej takiej firmy.
Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy do prac ziemnych, zrobienia wjazdu na działkę i utwardzonej drogi. Okolice Skawina do Wadowic. Proszę o jakieś namiary.

----------


## zzart

Czarna Lista 
*masakra*, sprawa w sądzie ,  trzymajcie się z dala!! 

Urzędowski Sławomir Firma Stolarsko-Montażowa
os. Stalowe 11 m. 19 Kraków
Małopolskie Polska
601084052

----------


## gizzmo_krk

> Budowa mojego domu niedługo się zakończy. Skorzystałam z kilku namiarów podanych na tym forum i rzeczywiście był to dobry wybór. Dom kupiliśmy w stanie surowym, resztę wykańczaliśmy już we własnym zakresie. Ogólnie nie możemy narzekać na ekipy, które u nas robiły, oczywiście bez problemów się nie obeszło, ale to chyba normalne. Z fachowców z których skorzystaliśmy z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę zajmującą się tynkami gipsowymi i tradycyjnymi: p. Piotr tel.601-247-356. (polecany kiedyś na forum). Tynki zrobione były terminowo i dobrze, następni wykonawcy nie zgłaszali żadnych zastrzeżeń. Ekipę tą poleciliśmy już znajomym i podobnie jak my są bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego. Kolejny fachowca którego polecam to p. Marek 604-203-616, suche tynki i malowanie oraz fliziarz p. Andrzej 606-914-378.


Zdecydowanie nie polecam Piotra Kapuścińskiego 601-247-356 - tynki wewnętrzne. Tynki po wyschnięciu okazały się masakrą. Pełno wytartych placów, ściany nie trzymały pionu w łazienkach (naciskałem żeby tam były!). Zero winkli w pokojach...Jednym słowem okropieństwo. Na dodatek gość z ceny wybija tylko 1 stronę drzwi z metraża a nie 2 - dla  mnie dziwactwo. Liczy sobie również za całość ściany od stropu do podłogi pomimo, iż nie wykańcza miejsca przy podłodze tak więc dla mnie nabija sobie kieszeń. Oprócz tego zacierają na mokro gąbką co chyba nie jest w porządku bo łatwo można wytrzeć dziurę nawet jej nie widząc. Pan Piotr z synem ewidentnie się nie przyłożyli do ostatniego pomieszczenia - pozostawiali niedokończone place na suficie i w rogach. Na koniec połamali klamkę w oknach nie przyznając się do tego...nie polecam. Jeżeli chcesz mieć zdrowe nerwy przy flizach/płytkach nie korzystaj z ich usług.

Zdecydowanie mogę polecić wylewkarzy w Krakowie - Sebastian - 600029912. Naprawde porządna robota. Robią na rurkach przez co wylewki są równe (z marginesem błedu)

----------


## krakus73

BIAŁA LISTA - p.Marek Szybowski, koparka
tel. 604 971 732

Oprócz fundamentów, robił u nas drogę wjazdową na działkę, nie dość że w rozsądnej cenie, to solidnie i przy okazji załatwił w bardzo dobrej cenie materiał na utwardzenie i zasypanie. Wszystko zostało zrobione w ciągu jednego dnia a my tylko mogliśmy podziwiać jego pracę, nie martwiąc się o nic.

----------


## gizzmo_krk

Zgadzam się z gosia138 odnoscnie Dach Centrum - Zawila. Nam tez wmawiali, ze ze zwrotem rynien nie bedzie problemu ale jednak sie zaczely gdy zostalo  nam 16m rynny Lindab. Przez 3 miesiace walczylismy z nimi az w koncu laskawie przyjechali i zabrali co swoje...Ogolnie kontakt z nimi na poczatku byl wysmienity i diametralnie sie zmienil juz po zakupie  :sad:

----------


## Justka_krk

Zakończyliśmy (chyba?) etap budowania pierzchamotek – więc czas na podsumowania. 
Zacznę od tych, którzy nam mocno podpadli, tych, których na pewno *nie polecimy* (a sami trzymamy kciuki, żeby ich prace nie wymagały korzystania z opcji gwarancji)
Niestety nie mieliśmy szczęścia do Niepołomic, obie firmy „na nie” pochodzą właśnie stamtąd….
1. *Allbud Niepołomice* – już opisywany przeze mnie w poście o drzwiach (dla przypomnienia….). Pan poza obrażeniem się na mnie śmiertelnym, nastraszeniem męża, że naślą na mnie adwokata (do tej pory nie wiem w związku z czym…) więcej się do nas nie odezwał. Jedynie zwrócił koszt jaki ponieśliśmy przy montażu drzwi…demontaż i montaż powtórny kosztował sporo więcej – ale spuszczamy na tą sprawę zasłonę milczenia…..

2. *ProGranit Niepołomice* – fimra od blatu granitowego. Mimo sympatycznego wrażenia, jakie na mnie zrobił pan Z. współpraca okazała się porażką. M. nie do końca ufał pięknym wzijom blatowym, jakie podczas rozmów roztaczał przed nami pan Z., i przy sporządzaniu umowy zarządał dokładnego wpisania wszystkiego, co ma być wykonane – i to w jakimś stopniu nas uratowało…Pan Z. po drugim obmiarze (wcześniej był na budowie, miał też plany z wymiarami itp.) zaczął narzekać, że materiału wyjdzie więcej niż pierwotnie zakładał, że czy aby na pewno ten ociekacz, bo to niemodne, czy koniecznie zlew podwieszany – bo nakładany lepszy…w umowie pozycja „cena” zawierała adnotację, że może wzrosnąć do określonej kwoty i po tym spotkaniu już wiedzieliśmy, że będzie to właśnie ta najwyższa kwota….
montaż – panowie montowali, szlifowali, silikonowali by ostatecznie zamontować blat z prawie 1cm szparą między blatem a ścianą – oczywiście chcieli tak zostawić zganiając na krzywe ściany…M. kategorycznie zarządał poprawy – w końcu udało się blat dobrze osadzić i panowie odjechali (mocno niezadowoleni) z obietnicą, że powrócą z cokołami (wyszły dodatkowo i na ten dodatkowy koszt się zgodziliśmy). Ta praca poszła już sprawnie, ale ostateczna cena wzrosła o 1.300zł w stosunku do pierwotnej (najwyższej) opcji…(1300zł za 2 listwy o szerokości ok. 3cm i długości 1 i 1,5m…..)….po długich negocjacjach spotkaliśmy się w połowie kwoty pana Z., zapłaciliśmy z nadzieją na koniec problemów blatowych i tu, jak się niebawem okazało, zrobiliśmy błąd…trzeba było zapłacić część i odczekać kilka dni, bo:
podczas montażu zlewu okazało się, że nie wykonano otworów montażowych (firma dostała od nas i płytę indukcjyjną i zlew i nawet dozownik – by dokładnie wyciąć otwory…). Tym razem już nie dzwoniliśmy po pana Z. tylko umówiliśmy innego kamieniarza, który wywiercił co trzeba było i osadził zlew (oczywiście za odpowiednią opłatą). W międzyczasie okazało się jeszcze, że otwór na zlew jest zdecydowanie za mały - po bokach mamy 1cm krawędź…. Niedługo potem pojawia się kolejny problem – blat okazuje się być nie do doczyszczenia – mazy, plamy, zacieki – koszmar. Wychodzi kolejny brak – impregnacja – o której pan Z. nawet się nie zająknął…kupujemy impregnat (kolejny koszt) i będziemy działać….niestety, mimo impregnacji blat nadal się marze, nie wiem ile razy można to impregnować, żeby wreszcie przestało być zmorą mojej kuchni. (blat skutecznie zniechęca mnie do gotowania – po kazdym użyciu mycia i polerowania na min. pół godz.)
Pana Z. mam wielką nadzieję już nie musieć spotykać – choć obiecał pojawić się: bo „zaintrygowała mnie pani tymi plamami i zaciekami”…(lata temu był film, co pani również pana intrygowała, tylko czym innym )

Zanim opublikowałam post pojawiła się jeszcze jedna ciekawostka – dostałam fakturę, na znacznie niższą kwotę, niż wpłaciłam Panu Z. na konto…..

A teraz *dobrości* (kolejność wg. Pojawiania się na budowie lub jak sobie przypomniałam):

1. Słynna załoga W. czyli *Progress – Antoni Rosek Wiesław Jachymczyk z Rącznej* – współpraca rewelacyjna (może to przez nich do kolejnych Firm mieliśmy takie wymagania? – narzucili wysoki standard i potem już tylko tak chcieliśmy  dobrze, sprawnie i bezproblemowo ). Firma powróciła do nas w ub. miesiącu robić elewację, a niedługo przyjdą układać kostkę – pod ich pracą podpisujemy się rękami i nogami. 

2. Tynki wewnętrzne – pod kierownictwem pana Marka chłopaki z poświęceniem tynkowali nasze ściany udając, że na zewnątrz nie ma tony śniegu i mocno ujemnych temperatur. Tynki wyszły fajne, równe i nadal się trzymają mimo wróżących na prawo i lewo, że przemarzną, odpadną, złuszczą się….

3. Instalacje hydrauliczne – *MKINSTAL* - pan Marcin i spółka – znający się na swojej robocie, bezproblemowi, ze stoickim spokojem po raz 3, 4, 5, przekuwali baterię, gdy nie do końca byłam zdecydowana, w którym miejscu ściany chcę umywalkę…Pan Marcin nadal z nami współpracuje, jeszcze parę „drobiazgów” zostało…, zawsze odbiera telefon, nie ma problemu żeby przyjechał, poprawił lub zrobił coś więcej – super współpraca

4. Poddasze, zabudowa k-g, malowanie na biało – znany już tu i szeroko polecany p. Piotrek z chłopakami , czyli *FRB Ślusarczyk*. Spędziliśmy ze sobą trochę czasu i nie będę się w tym przypadku mocno rozpisywała, bo sensu to nie ma (dla pragnących obfitej lektury zapraszam na biało – czarną listę małopolski, na hasło „Piotr Ślusarczyk” same peany ) . Co ode mnie: fajna współpraca, dobre zrozumenie oczekiwań, czystość (!) na budowie, mocne zaangażowanie zarówno ze strony pana Piotra, jak i pozostałych (panie Jakubie, panie Leszku, panie Wojtku, panie Mateuszu  ), dostosowanie do wymagań terminowych. Aktualnie wychodzą poprawki, pan Piotr się absolutnie nie odcina, przyjmuje uwagi  i poprawia, więc zdecydowanie polecam firmę 

Zostało jeszcze kilka innych firm, z którymi współpracujemy, ale działania są w toku. Poczekam na finał i uzupełnię.

----------


## ziuta62

Do BIAŁEJ LISTY wpisuję firmę pana *Stanisława Topora*- drzwi i okna drewniane z Witowa. Wykonał dla nas okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. Drzwi w stylu góralskim, okna ze szprosami, które sprytnie się otwiera do wymycia szyb w całości, czyli odpada docieranie i polerowanie wielu narożników w szprosach. Wykonanie i obsługa super.  Będziemy jeszcze zamawiać drzwi wewnętrzne. Bogata oferta okien i drzwi nowoczesnych i stylowych. Super kontakt, świetne ceny. Polecam. Na bociankach 2012 wstawiam zdjęcia.
Pan Topór ma stronkę internetową z ofertą i realizacjami świadczącymi o profesjonalizmie jego firmy.
www.toporokna.pl

----------


## Edyta M

Do *BIALEJ LISTY* chcialam dopisac Pania* Albinke 662 - 879 - 345* od 3 lat korzystam z Jej pomocy przy sprzataniu mojego mieszkania oraz nowobudowanego domu . Pani Albina jest osoba ktora profesjonalnie , solidnie i uczciwie wykonuje swoja prace , dla mnie jest to szczegolnie wazne - buduje na odleglosc i znalezienie odpowiedniej ( zaufanej ) osoby ktora bez dozoru mozna pozostawic w domu nie jest takie proste .

----------


## kobalt

Na *CZARNEJ LIŚCIE* zdecydowanie należy umieścić pana *Sebastiana Mosóra* działającego pod różnymi firmami *Sm Meble* lub *AgiSM*. Najgorszy wykonawca jakiego spotkałem. Półtora roku po terminie meble do kuchni i łazienek dalej są nieskończone. I nie są to tylko drobiazgi, w sumie około 50 poprawek wartych około 8 tys zł. Szczyt nierzetelności, w projekcie ma napisane drzwiczki ze szkła matowego z klejonymi zawiasami, a przywozi biały lakobel w ramce. Na dokończenie umawiał się ze 70 razy po czym się nie pojawiał. Wniosek: jak się podpisuje grubsze umowy to trzeba sprawdzić czy ta firma rzeczywiście się mieści pod podanym adresem.

BIAŁA LISTA
Na wyróżnienie załugują za fachowość, dokładność, wykonanie więcej niż w umowie, dbanie o dobro klienta nie tylko swoje własne:
pan Janusz, firma *Start-Bud*. tel. 605 520 704 - flizowaniepan Bogdan, firma *MasterTynk*, tel. 512 136 365, tynki, zabudowa gipsowo kartonowa.

Pełny profesjonalizm cechuje również firmę *http://blyskawica.pl*, najwyższa jakość, estetyka odgromu, po przystępnych cenach. Nawet fakturę przysłali z kopertą zaadresowaną zwrotnie.

----------


## 1285

Witam! W przyszlym roku planujemy wykonac elewacje zewnetrzna .Jest bardzo duzo wykonawcow ktorzy robia styropianem,my chcemy dac welne o gr 20 cm.Czy ktos moze ma jakas sprawdzona ekipe,ktora nie boi sie welny i potrafi to profesjonalnie zrobic???

----------


## Edyta M

*1285* podam Tobie numer mojego wykonawcy , na styropianie 20 cm. spisal sie swietnie , pracuje rowniez na welnie .... ale czy 20 cm ???? z drugiej strony jesli ktos jest dobry w tym co robi to czy jest to 5 czy 25 nie powinno stanowic dla niego roznicy prawda ??? 

*STANISLAW WISNIEWSKI 660 - 972 - 144* ( mozesz powolac sie na Edyte ) 

Pozdrawiam  :yes:

----------


## b2211

Szukam dobrego i w miarę taniego hydraulika do podłączenia pieca węglowego i pieca gazowego do podłogówki.

----------


## pracoholik

> *A tak kanaly , a raczej to co z nich zostalo ......... kompletnie mokre i doszczetnie zniszczone ..... 
> 
> *
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


strzeżcie się roboli to straszne ścierwa !

----------


## pracoholik

> Wiem, że to lista wykonawców, ale dorzucam info o hurtowni, która mnie doprowadziła do szału...
> 
> UWAGA NA FIRMĘ MARPOL Z KRAKOWA
> Pseudo Hurtownia, oferują w niskich cenach płytki wszystkich czołowych producentów a w firmie bajzel na kółkach.
> Wymagają przedpłaty 100% a potem nie można doczekać się na zamówione płytki!
> Terminy realizacji nierealne! Podają do 9 dni a po 20 dniach płytek nie ma, ciągle "JADĄ".
> Jak tylko do nich dzwonię, od razu spławiają i mówią, że oddzwonią ale tego oczywiście nie robią!
> SZKODA CZASU I NERWÓW NA TĄ "FIRMĘ"
> Czekamy 3 tydzień na materiał, nie ma na czym pracować, oczywiście opóźnia to wiele innych spraw. Lepiej zapłacić 3 zł więcej za metr i kupić płytki gdziekolwiek indziej, w normalnym salonie łazienek, gdzie mają wystawy i gdzie zamówienia są szybko realizowane i płatne przy odbiorze a nie tak jak tu!


Nie należy płacić z góry !

----------


## pracoholik

Proponuję utworzyć fundację wspierającą osoby poszkodowane przez firmy i pseudo firmy budowlane z małymi robolami włącznie. 
Fundacja zatrudniała by kilku doświadczonych prawników, którzy podjęli by się reprezentowania przed sądem osób poszkodowanych. 
Wstąpienie do fundacji wiązało by się z koniecznością płacenia rocznych składek przez wszystkich jej członków, następnie bez dodatkowych opłat w razie zaistniałej potrzeby każdy poszkodowany mógł by skorzystać z pomocy prawników bez ponoszenia dodatkowych kosztów. 
Propozycje proszę nadsyłać na moją skrzynkę, mogę się zobowiązać do objęcia funkcji prezesa na pierwszą kadencję.

----------


## b2211

Tylko tak pięknie brzmi a kończy się jak u mnie 2 wyroki sądowe z nakazami zapłaty. Komornicy którzy nie mają z czego ściągnąć długu i oczywiście zaraz umarzają. Oczywiście dług + koszty sądowe + koszty komornika

----------


## nieDlugoDom

Mamy zamiar ruszyć z budową na wiosnę... rozmawiamy z kilkoma firmami... czy miał ktoś do czynienia z...

ParoRosard InvestAgadomHeliodonRoman NędzaBudrew

----------


## bog21

> Szukam dobrego i w miarę taniego hydraulika do podłączenia pieca węglowego i pieca gazowego do podłogówki.


Witam

Polecam Pan Chlebda imienia nie pamiętam, super hydraulik u mnie robił wszystkie rury do wody , kanalizacji, kotłownie pod piec gazowy. Był wymieniany kilka razy w białej liście. Jak coś tel na priv

----------


## redpradnik

Dzięki Edyta M  , trafiłem na Pana Staszka od Elewacji. Poprawili spapraną robotę po poprzedniej firmie nakładając nową siatkę , klej i tynk. 
Wykonali mi 170 m2 elewacji plus osadzenie parapetów z klinkieru. Ekipa na medal. Posprzątali po sobie generalnie POLECAM

STANISLAW WISNIEWSKI 660 - 972 - 144

----------


## b2211

poproszę namiary

----------


## Edyta M

> Dzięki Edyta M , trafiłem na Pana Staszka od Elewacji. Poprawili spapraną robotę po poprzedniej firmie nakładając nową siatkę , klej i tynk. 
> Wykonali mi 170 m2 elewacji plus osadzenie parapetów z klinkieru. Ekipa na medal. Posprzątali po sobie generalnie POLECAM
> 
> STANISLAW WISNIEWSKI 660 - 972 - 144


Prosze bardzo  :big grin:  

Dobrych fachowcow zawsze warto promowac

----------


## ravik3

Gurbl - Ingres Sp z o.o.

Pan Konrad Witek (GURBL) został aktualnie prezesem swojej nowej  spółki INGRES. Można się spodziewać, że usłyszymy o nim pod nowym szyldem...

----------


## dorkaS

> Gurbl - Ingres Sp z o.o.
> 
> Pan Konrad Witek (GURBL) został aktualnie prezesem swojej nowej  spółki INGRES. Można się spodziewać, że usłyszymy o nim pod nowym szyldem...


To dobrze czy źle?

----------


## ravik3

Pan Konrad właśnie założył firmę INGRES Sp z o.o. więc pewnie jeszcze o nim usłyszymy.....

----------


## Edyta M

> To dobrze czy źle?





> Pan Konrad właśnie założył firmę INGRES Sp z o.o. więc pewnie jeszcze o nim usłyszymy.....


*DorkaS no i masz odpowiedz .... ......* uslyszysz dobrze , albo zle  :big lol:

----------


## dorkaS

Dzięki Edyta, nie wiedziałam na co się nastawiać   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## MagH

Bardzo zly fachowiec - Meble Kuchenne Baum Centrum Krakow

Ostrzezenie dla wszystkich ktorzy szukaja studia mebli kuchennych w Krakowie - unikajcie firmy Baum Centrum i jego wlasciciela.
Wlasnie wczoraj odebralismy meble od firmy BAUM i moge powiedziec ze tak zmasakrowanych mebli jeszcze nie widzialam. Uszczerbiona jest kazda polka, szafka, front, blat.
Lacobel nie dopasowany, a w naroznikach pozostawione szpary niczym nie zaizolowane.
Zamiast tandemboxow (firma BLUM) zamontowane modern boxy firmy GTV 3 razy tansze.
Wlasciciel skwitowal nasze uwagi "To bzdury" - zupelny brak szacunku do klienta i jego pieniedzy.
W razie watpliwosci pokaze zdjecia kuchni, yo powinno kazdego skutecznie odstraszyc.

Jeszcze raz UWAZAJCIE NA FIRME BAUM CENTRUM w KRAKOWoe

----------


## Gosiek86

> Ja polecam polecanego przez Konieczki p. Janka - 508090226. Rodzinna ekipa (chyba 6-ciu spokrewnionych gości) - robota ładna, szybka i dokładna. Ocieplali u mnie, właśnie skończyli też robotę u kolegi; obydwa domy na szarym styropianie + Caparolu (tynk silikonowy itp.)  - bez zastrzeżeń.


Ja  z kolei zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM !! 
Pierwszy raz od początku budowy miałam do czynienia z takim .... kłamcą (bo inaczej nazwać go nie można). 
Pan J. może i dobrze ociepla ale nie dane mi było się o tym przekonać... 
około czerwca/lipca już dokładnie nie pamiętam dogadałam się z nim na ocieplenie domu - mieli zacząć na przełomie sierpnia/września, najpóźniej ok połowy września. Od początku września co tydzień słyszałam to samo : "ze mu się poprzesuwało i że będą za tydzień, potem że za dwa, i tak z tygodnia na tydzień... wrzesień minął, po czym pan J. przestał odbierać ode mnie telefon, jak mąż zadzwonił z innego nr to od razu odebrał.... jak mąż się przedstawił to usłyszał że "że on nie wie o co chodzi, że to jest telefon jego brata i on odebrał bo brat zostawił, że brat jest na pogrzebie itp,itd... i że oddzwoni.... " oczywiście nie oddzwonił..... po kolejnym telefonie z innego nr usłyszeliśmy że " ze za miesiąc może zaczną ... że to wszystko przez pogodę ze się nie wyrabia, itp"..... i od tego czasu oczywiście również nie odbiera telefonu, ani nie oddzwania....
ja już nie wiem co mam robić ... już mieszkamy a jest coraz zimniej

Szczegóły może opiszę później bo teraz jestem na etapie poszukiwania firmy ociepleniowej -  mam już naprawdę wszystkiego dość przez tego krętacza..
 :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 
Bo gdyby był choć odrobinę uczciwy to mógł nam wcześniej powiedzieć że nie da rady, a nie do ostatniej chwili nas zwodzić ....  widać że tylko kasa się dla niego liczy, nabrał tyle robót że się nie wyrabia, i ma ludzi w d**ie.....

 :sad:

----------


## Edyta M

*Gosiek86*

Tutaj masz namiar na mojego wykonawce elewacji Pan *Stanislaw Wisniewski 660 - 972 - 144* .... super ekipa !!!! , kilka tyg. temu mieli jeszcze wolne terminy w listopadzie ..... zadzwon i powolaj sie na Edyte .....  :bye:

----------


## solito3

Dostawcy materiałów
BIAŁA:
- TOMWIT Młoszowa. Jedne z najlepszych cen w powiecie chrzanowskim, materiał dostępny od ręki, bądź  z dnia na dzień, przyjmowali zwroty. 
 - Bud-Mar Sławków - przede wszystkim dbałość o zadowolenie klienta, właściciel SŁOWNYM sprzedawcą, dobre ceny, czasem lepsze jak w TOMWIT. Pewne zastrzeżenia do transportu - bloczki nieostretchowane, bez etykiet producenta, krótki wysięg HDS, ale finalnie bloczek był dobry,
- BETONIARNIA KROCZYMIECH - wszystkie 3 dostawy bardzo punktualne, bez problemu przekładany termin/godzina transportu, od 2giego zamówienia płatność przelewem, przy 3ciej dostawie "aż" 1 kubika cena nie wzrosła. Beton bardzo fajny, żadnych złuszczeń, różnych odcieni.

CZARNA:
- MONBUD Chrzanów - ceny umiarkowane w regionie, z dostawą nie było problemu. Po zakończeniu budowy umówiliśmy się z 3-dniowym wyprzedzeniem na zwrot niewykorzystanych materiałów (koszty transportu nasze by zaklepać konkretny dzień i orientacyjną godzinę poranną). Cały dzień czekania na kierowcę, który nie przyjechał, a sprzedawca/właściciel wyparł się by jakikolwiek zwrot ustalał z nami na ten dzień. Wielki negatyw za robienie głupka/debila z klienta. A my stratni 50zł na paliwie, bo wyprawa na budowę tylko po ten zwrot.

Wynajem sprzętu: 
BIAŁA:
- zagęszczarka - ERBEMOTO Jerzmanowice - potrzebna na już (na szczęście mieli dostępną od ręki i w pół godziny przywieźli), sprzęt nowiutki, świetnie działający, bardzo miła obsługa. 
- koparka - p.Paweł z Luszowic tel. 602821433 - bardzo dobry operator

CZARNA:
- Rach-bud z Trzebinii - sprzęt bardzo zawodny.

----------


## redpradnik

ŚNIEŻNO BIAŁA LISTA - POŁOŻENIE KLINKIERU 

Długo szukałem wykonawcy do położenia płytki klinkierowej ręcznie formowanej na elewacji  i trafiłem na Pana Tomka i zrobił robotę PIĘKNIE!

Mało jest fachowców na rynku którzy potrafią położyć i zafugować płytkę klinkierową ręcznie formowaną bo nie fuguje się tego jak płytki.

Szybko , sprawnie , w konkurencyjnej cenie , z uśmiechem na ustach i dopracowane wszystko do perfekcji !! 
Wykonawce polecam !!

tel: 607 637 783

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tomas...905522?fref=ts

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Ja  z kolei zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM !! 
> Pierwszy raz od początku budowy miałam do czynienia z takim .... kłamcą (bo inaczej nazwać go nie można). 
> Pan J. może i dobrze ociepla ale nie dane mi było się o tym przekonać... 
> 
> 
> Szczegóły może opiszę później bo teraz jestem na etapie poszukiwania firmy ociepleniowej -  mam już naprawdę wszystkiego dość przez tego krętacza..
> 
> Bo gdyby był choć odrobinę uczciwy to mógł nam wcześniej powiedzieć że nie da rady, a nie do ostatniej chwili nas zwodzić ....  widać że tylko kasa się dla niego liczy, nabrał tyle robót że się nie wyrabia, i ma ludzi w d**ie.....


A mogę się zgodzić, że chyba trochę mu się od tej strony popsuło - jeszcze w zeszłym roku robił trzy domy u znajomych i wszyscy byli zadowoleni - a w tym ma problemy to z harmonogramem, to z wyceną*(już po umówieniu się podniósł moim sąsiadom cenę o kilka złotych/m2 i kazali mu spadać).

Szkoda - bo robili faktycznie dobrze - jak widać biała lista nie jest wieczna.

----------


## renata2005tychy

Biała Lista .

www.supertynki.



Tomasz Zamorski
601 667 101

----------


## Konieczki

> *Gosiek86*
> 
> Tutaj masz namiar na mojego wykonawce elewacji Pan *Stanislaw Wisniewski 660 - 972 - 144* .... super ekipa !!!! , kilka tyg. temu mieli jeszcze wolne terminy w listopadzie ..... zadzwon i powolaj sie na Edyte .....


Jestem w szoku. My mielismy to samo ale wlasnie p.Janek byl tym co nas wybawil od innego wykonawcy. Teraz juz nie wiem co sadzic o podawaniu namiarow. To samo z architektem.  Mam nadzieje ze uda sie Wam zdazyc przed zima.

A ja szukam porzadnej ekipy ktora uszczelni nam komin. Wszyscy mowia ze jest ok a nam cieknie  :sad:

----------


## JOANNAPAWEL

Szukam firmy, która zrobiłaby mi drogę i zjazd - okolice Wieliczki, może ktoś zna firmę godną polecenia?

----------


## Budowa2012

> Ja  z kolei zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM !! 
> Pierwszy raz od początku budowy miałam do czynienia z takim .... kłamcą (bo inaczej nazwać go nie można). 
> Pan J. może i dobrze ociepla ale nie dane mi było się o tym przekonać... 
> około czerwca/lipca już dokładnie nie pamiętam dogadałam się z nim na ocieplenie domu - mieli zacząć na przełomie sierpnia/września, najpóźniej ok połowy września. Od początku września co tydzień słyszałam to samo : "ze mu się poprzesuwało i że będą za tydzień, potem że za dwa, i tak z tygodnia na tydzień... wrzesień minął, po czym pan J. przestał odbierać ode mnie telefon, jak mąż zadzwonił z innego nr to od razu odebrał.... jak mąż się przedstawił to usłyszał że "że on nie wie o co chodzi, że to jest telefon jego brata i on odebrał bo brat zostawił, że brat jest na pogrzebie itp,itd... i że oddzwoni.... " oczywiście nie oddzwonił..... po kolejnym telefonie z innego nr usłyszeliśmy że " ze za miesiąc może zaczną ... że to wszystko przez pogodę ze się nie wyrabia, itp"..... i od tego czasu oczywiście również nie odbiera telefonu, ani nie oddzwania....
> ja już nie wiem co mam robić ... już mieszkamy a jest coraz zimniej
> 
> Szczegóły może opiszę później bo teraz jestem na etapie poszukiwania firmy ociepleniowej -  mam już naprawdę wszystkiego dość przez tego krętacza..
> 
> Bo gdyby był choć odrobinę uczciwy to mógł nam wcześniej powiedzieć że nie da rady, a nie do ostatniej chwili nas zwodzić ....  widać że tylko kasa się dla niego liczy, nabrał tyle robót że się nie wyrabia, i ma ludzi w d**ie.....


Witam, weszlam dziś na forum, żeby ostrzec innych budujących przed panem Ja*kiem kołodziej**ykiem, a tu taka niespodzianka. U nas historia bardzo podobna, tyle ze cześć prac elewacyjnych wykonana.

Historie o bracie odbierajacym telefon, o pogrzebie i chorym dziecku tez przerabialiśmy...

Przed wyborem tej ekipy sprawdziłem opinie na forum i oglądałam elewacje wykonane przez nich, jak widać to było za mało. Bardzo przestrzegam przed tymi ludźmi, robią szybko, zostawiają bałagan, a po kilku tygodniach elewacja zaczęła pękać... Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje wiecej informacji, to proszę o bezpośredni kontakt.

Bardziej sprytnych na forum, proszę o szybkie zaktualizowanie listy! Może to kogoś uchroni przed tymi ...

----------


## Budowa2012

Mogę za to polecić firmę od tynkow i wylewek z okolic krzeszowic. Wykonczeniowki już prawie zrobiona i wszyscy chwalili. Firma jest z okolic Krzeszowic. Pan Jarek robił tez wylewki i tynki w tym roku u naszych znajomych i tez wszystko w najlepszym porządku. Chętnie odpowiem na wszelkie pytani dot ekipy

P.Jarek T  tel. 502 138 768

----------


## Deysi

Uwaga na wykonawcę od dachu CZARNY JÓZEF SIDZINA-co prawda działa na Śląsku, ale partacz i tyle. Przecieka dach pąłski i przyjżdza 7 raz, zapali i mówi , że musi sie zastanowic i tyle go widziano a dach dalej przecieka

----------


## Szmaragda

Zdecydowaniw BIAŁA LISTA Betoniarnia Wojnicz .Słowni, punktualni i nie oszukany beton .Beton pierwsza klasa .Zresztą właśnie przez to że tu była chwalona to myśmy też z korzystali z jej usług . Polecam

----------


## syjam23

BIAŁA LISTA
Szczerze polecam firmę TARTAK KUŚ http://www.tartak-kus.malopolska.info/

W tym roku zakończyłem stan surowy domu. Miałem do czynienia z kilkoma dostawcami materiałów budowlanych. Było różnie z terminowością, z wcześniej ustalanymi cenami, z jakością dostarczonych produktów. Ogólnie nie było łatwo żeby, towar był dowieziony w terminie, żeby nie był uszkodzony i żeby cena się nie zmieniła przy dostawie. I na koniec bardzo miłe zaskoczenie jw Tartak Kuś (pisze że na koniec ponieważ, zamówiłem u nich więźbę dachową):

- terminowość
- dostawa ustalona co do godziny
- elementy więźby idealnie proste
- bardzo szybki czas realizacji zamówienia ( 17m3 więźby wycięte w 5 dni)
-cena ustalona pół roku wcześniej nie uległa zmianie
- super komunikacja (telefon email) pozdrawiam Panią z biura

PS

Nie jestem pracownikiem tej firmy, znajomy właściciela  :smile: . Tylko po prostu po całych tych przejściach z dostawcami materiałów byłem na koniec tak miło zaskoczony że musiałem to napisać.

Napewno skorzystam z ich uług jeszcze nie raz.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam


Aktualizacja na dzień ;1.11.2013

----------


## krakus73

Potwierdzam i również polecam - pełny profesjonalizm i terminowość, dobre ceny i drewno bardzo dobrej jakości.




> BIAŁA LISTA
> Szczerze polecam firmę TARTAK KUŚ http://www.tartak-kus.malopolska.info/
> 
> W tym roku zakończyłem stan surowy domu. Miałem do czynienia z kilkoma dostawcami materiałów budowlanych. Było różnie z terminowością, z wcześniej ustalanymi cenami, z jakością dostarczonych produktów. Ogólnie nie było łatwo żeby, towar był dowieziony w terminie, żeby nie był uszkodzony i żeby cena się nie zmieniła przy dostawie. I na koniec bardzo miłe zaskoczenie jw Tartak Kuś (pisze że na koniec ponieważ, zamówiłem u nich więźbę dachową):
> 
> - terminowość
> - dostawa ustalona co do godziny
> - elementy więźby idealnie proste
> - bardzo szybki czas realizacji zamówienia ( 17m3 więźby wycięte w 5 dni)
> ...

----------


## IvanS

ja też poproszę, dobrą ekipę do kostki i ogrodzenia granitowego z okolic Małopolski  :smile:

----------


## b99

witam,
szukam porządnej ekipy do zrobienia bramy przesuwnej wjazdowej ocynkowanej z deskami i furtek z prostym niezadaszonym śmietnikiem  do tego.
Poprzednia doprowadziła mnie prawie do depresji.
będę cholernie wdzięczny za pomoc.
pozdrawiam

----------


## b99

Do wrzucenia na białą listę - elektryka.
serdecznie polecam firmę LanSystem Pana Krzysztofa Kucika. Konczy u mnie właśnie prace. Jeden z niewielu gości, którzy robotę u mnie zrobili/robią porządnie. Jeszcze nie skończył (nie chce zapeszyć), ale na razie jest dobrze.  Zalety:
1) fachowo doradzi ,
2) zawsze jest dostępny, (mail/telefon), gdy pojawia się pytanie,
3) zamontuje „wszystko” czego sobie klient życzy lub patrz punkt 1) gdy głupota -  odradzi,
4) jest „na czasie”,
5) nie ma fuszery, niedoróbek, odwlekania roboty
Żałuję jedynie, że nie miałem go od początku.
Szczerze polecam.
Namiary telefoniczne: 605 064 047.

----------


## maarioo

do usunięcia!

----------


## atsyrut

> F.P.U.H. „PERFEKT-BLACH” - absolutnie nie polecam tej firmy. Nie szanują klienta, nie wykonują zleconej im pracy, obiecują np. wywiercenie dziur w betonie na kotwy, potrzebne do przymocowania garażu do podłoża, czego oczywiście nie robią, no chyba, że dodatkowo odpłatnie - 150 zł. Ceny bardzo wysokie, lepiej skorzystać z innych firm. Czas usługi od zamówienia do zrealizowania miał trwał kilka dni, trwa już 3-tydzień.
> 
> Właściciel firmy bezczelny, mało konkretny zwodzi ludzi.
> 
> CZŁOWIEKU, KTÓRY TO CZYTASZ - SZANUJ SIEBIE I NIE KORZYSTAJ Z USŁUG TEJ FIRMY!


do tego typu wpisów - są czarne listy.... 
dobrze poprzeć twój wpis jakim dowodem.... szczególnie że to Twój pierwszy post

----------


## Elfir

A ja odradzam zakupy w firmie GB BUDUSS w Rząska na ul. Balickiej. 

Kupiłam w ich sklepie internetowym sterownik Junkers FW120 + czujnik temperatury do zasobnika. W mailach potwierdzili, że mają towar na miejscu i wyślą zaraz po zapłacie. Nie wysłali. Po upomnieniu wykręcali się problemami z kurierem. Po kolejnym upomnieniu się o przesyłkę wysłali fałszywy list przewozowy. Po następnych przestali odpowiadać. Rozłączali też rozmowy telefoniczne. 
W końcu poszłam na Policję zgłosić oszustwo. Tydzień później (miesiąc po zamówieniu) towar przesłali (bez faktury i slowa przeprosin).

----------


## pracoholik

> Tylko tak pięknie brzmi a kończy się jak u mnie 2 wyroki sądowe z nakazami zapłaty. Komornicy którzy nie mają z czego ściągnąć długu i oczywiście zaraz umarzają. Oczywiście dług + koszty sądowe + koszty komornika


Jak się postarasz do zawsze jakiś sposób na taką parchę znajdziesz.

----------


## b2211

podaj jaką chętnie skorzystam  :yes:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> podaj jaką chętnie skorzystam


 BMW, bagażnik, łopata...  :wink:

----------


## b2211

cóż na to już wpadłem ale nie mam tyle samozaparcia  :big grin:

----------


## bradykardia1

Już kiedyś polecałam jako całą firmę , ale teraz chciałabym pochwalić szczególnie pana Rafała z Remont Serwis- niedawno dokonywał kilku przeróbek elektrycznych oraz położył nam alarmówkę w całym domu - fachowo doradzi , poleci gdzie taniej i przede wszystkim robi wszystko terminowo i czysto - co dla nas jest bardzo ważne ! Tel. do p. Rafała 791-987-711

----------


## Wygodny II

Witam, czy udało Ci się coś wiecej ustalić, właśnie chcę kupić parkiet i podjałem z tą firmą wstępną rozmowę??

----------


## Wygodny II

dotyczy parkity avi firma z Przeginii

----------


## ulkap

Kochani, kiedyś była w tym wątku czarna i biała lista, tzn. tylko nazwy firm i dane kontaktowe i odnośniki do opinii. Orientujecie się gdzie ona jest? Nie mogę jej znaleźć a przegrzebanie się przez 150 stron wątków trwa wieki  ::-(:  Z góry wielkie dzięki!

----------


## Basia_KRK

*ulkap* - chodzi Ci pewnie o tą listę:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112  :smile:

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam

Szukam opinii dla znajomego o firmie solar shop z Wadowic zajmującą sie instalacją pomp ciepła. Chodzi mi nie o pompy a o informacje o firmie - czy są może problemy jakieś, opóźnienia w instalacji itp czy może firma jest godna polecenia ? 

Może ktoś z forumowiczów korzystal z uslug firmy solar shop z Wadowic ?

Zuza

----------


## zanet

Witam,

Poprosze o numer telefonu

Pozdrawiam




> Kazdy poleca swojego fachowca polece i ja swojego elektryka.
> Niestety nie bede podawac tel. publicznie jak ktos chce podam na priv
> 
> Powiem w czym rzecz Pan Mariusz jest osoba dla tych ktorzy staraja sie ograniczyc koszty i w miare mozliwosci taniej postawic domek - co nie znaczy ze gorzej.
> 
> U nas sytuacja wyglada tak, ze maz zadzwonil do niego umowil sie na wstepna wycene i w trakcie rozmowy elektryk zaproponowal zeby maz sam ulozyl kable a on przyjdzie wszystko ladnie zepnie podlaczy tablice, puszki itp. Sami kupilismy kable kuszki wedlug wskazowek od Pana Mariusza 
> Oczywiscie maz dostal wszystkie wytyczne co gdzie i jak nalezy kabel polozyc, jak mocowac puszki itp.
> Gdy maz polozyl kable umowil sie w 2 dni zostalo wszystko spiete, zostala wystawiona gwarancja, protokol no i zrobione pomiary - czyli nie typowe przybicie pieczatki 
> 
> ...

----------


## ulkap

> *ulkap* - chodzi Ci pewnie o tą listę:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4056112


Basiu, dziękuję Ci stokroć, właśnie o to chodziło. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Trymi

> Ja niestety muszę dodać sporą łyżkę dziegciu do zachwytów nad STOLARZEM - Panem Maciejem z okolic Tarnowa (Pan Maciej tel. 694 933 557).
> Schody zrobił ładne, przyznaję ale barierki balkownowe z klejonego (!) drewna egzotycznego rozpadają się już po jednej zimie. Kosztowały niemało ale miały być trwalsze niż dom. NIestety na klejeniu sie rozchodzą. Najgorsze jest podejscie Pana Maćka, który zupełnie nie reaguje na moje reklamacje. Ignoruje telefony. A szkoda bo wydawał się być solidnym wykonawcą.
> Chyba jego sława go przerosła.


EDIT: Pan Maciej się odezwał i zaproponował, że zapłaci na nowe barierki, które sobie zamówie. Tak więc sprawa się rozwiązała pomyślnie!  :smile:

----------


## IvanS

Tarnów i okolice - dobry stolarz kuchenny potrzebny.

jak by ktoś miał namiary to poproszę  :smile:

----------


## slusar

> EDIT: Pan Maciej się odezwał i zaproponował, że zapłaci na nowe barierki, które sobie zamówie. Tak więc sprawa się rozwiązała pomyślnie!


Maciek -baardzo konkretny wykonawca!

----------


## Edyta M

> Tarnów i okolice - dobry stolarz kuchenny potrzebny.
> 
> jak by ktoś miał namiary to poproszę


Namiar na solidnego wykonawce przeslalam na Twojego priva  :bye:

----------


## Katarinka1002

Polecam pana Bogdana Stępskiego ze Skawiny. Widać że zna się na swoim fachu. Pracę wykonuje żetelnie i z pełną dokładnością. Potrafi wykonać wszystko. Wykonywał umnie sufity podwieszane, rigipsy,oraz malowanie. Z każdego etapu swojej pracy robi dokumentację zdjęciową. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu końcowego. Gorąco polecam, bo naprawdę warto. Numer kontaktowy do pana Bogdana jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany 501 075 307. :big grin:

----------


## b2211

Czyżby autoreklama  :no:

----------


## lazior

Witam! Poszukuje kogoś z okolic bochni, Gdowa kto zamontuje alarm. Mieszkam w gminie Łapanów w małopolsce
Potrzebny od zaraz. :big grin:

----------


## slav20

Witam
Do białej listy chciałem dorzucić moją ekipę od stanu surowego. Ekipa Pana Grześka z okolic Lubnia była już tu polecana (tel. 600975394). Jako że sam skorzystałem i jestem zadowolony z ich usług to polecam dalej. Ekipa zajęła się u mnie całym stanem surowym, od fundamentów, ścian, dachu z pokryciem, przez montaż okien dachowych, rynien, na ściankach działowych kończąc. Co mi się podobało to ich dokładność, sprawność – wykonanie bramy wjazdowej czy drzwi wejściowych do budynku to dla nich żaden problem, doświadczenie – parę razy skorzystałem z dobrych podpowiedzi. Ekipa jest w stanie dostosować się do wymagań inwestora i nie forsuje na siłę swoich rozwiązań. Co ostatnio mnie ucieszyło to komentarz od ekipy wykonującej tynki ze chłopaki się postarali.
Do białej listy dorzucam również skład budowlany Dorbud w Niepołomicach. Mają duży wybór materiałów, dobre ceny, terminowość dostaw, elastyczność w stosunku do klienta. Współpraca układa się po prostu dobrze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## katka

Poszukuje dobrej, sprawdzonej i polecanej ekipy do budowy domu w okolicach Krakowa (w stronę Wadowic). Najlepiej, aby ekipa miała doświadczenie w budowie ścian jednowarstwowych w systemie Dryfix. Czy ktoś może mi polecić kogoś. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za namiary na Wasze ekipy o ile byliście z nich bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## effa_s

szukam kierownika budowy pracujacego w okolicach Kocmyrzowa. Zalezy mi na jego zaangazowaniu i sensownym podejsciu do inwestorow. Ktos moglby polecic odpowiednia osobe?

----------


## waw11

> Witam chciałem napisać że dla mnie do czarnej listy można zaliczyć firme Artmix z Krakowa,niezaczeliśmy nawet z nimi współpracy,ponieważ własciciel pan Artur Wawrzeń,podał pierwsza wycene 27tys. po 5 miesiach po ponownym kontakcie oznajmił 2krotnie ze nie rzuca słów na wiatr i postara sie trzymac blisko ustalonej ceny,po czy nastepna cena nagle okazała sie 40tysiącami,zaczął tłumaczyc ze ceny moga zwariowac na wiosne itd. (śmiech),nasze "negocjacje" trwały 3 dni i jeszcze sie nie skonczyły na dobre, po czym napisał ze 40tys to ostateczna cena i oznajmił że na wczesna wiosne termin juz został zajety,więc mało profesionalne zachowanie...no cóż bywa i tak.


No to się Gość zemścił za to, że nie znalazł frajera. No cóż bywa i tak.........

----------


## mnowak355

> No to się Gość zemścił za to, że nie znalazł frajera. No cóż bywa i tak.........


W sumie masz racje. Albo cena mi odpowiada i kupuje albo nie i nie kupuje. Gość przez prawie pół roku szukał niższych cen a jak się okazało że nie znajdzie to wrócił z powrotem. Pewnie gdzie indziej zapłacił 50tyś :yes:

----------


## Ewelina P

Witam wszystkich
Wlaśnie jestem w trakcie remontu poddasza i muszę podzielić się z Wami namiarem na pierwszą firmę od rozpoczęcia prac - TYNK TECH z Krzeszowic P. Kuciel, z usług której jestem bardzo zadowolona i mogę ją polecić każdemu kto chce mieć świetnie zrobione tynki maszynowe, dla kogo liczy się fachowe podejście, najwyższa jakość usług i terminowość.
Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem całej ekipy, która właśnie skończyła u mnie pracę  i jestem przekonana, że każdy kto zdecyduje się na jej usługi będzie zachwycony.
Za tydzień rusza u nas kolejna ekipa, tym razem z wylewkami maszynowymi -  oczywiście dam znac

----------


## bart-ek

do białej listy dopisuje jeszcze meblarzy www.broka.pl - zrobili mi szafy przesuwne w 2 pokojach - bardzo dobra cena i wszystko gra 
właśnie teraz będę zmawiał u nich jeszcze meble kuchenne

----------


## Budowniczy01

Ja z kolei mogę polecić dobrego hydraulika z Krakowa, pana Jarka Kucharczyka. Naprawdę zna się na rzeczy. Korzysta ze specjalistycznego sprzętu wysokiej jakości, dzięki czemu może świadczyć usługi na najwyższym poziomie. Nr telefonu do tego pana: 518 515 551.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jasko11

Z przykrością muszę sie całkowicie nie zgodzić z pozytywną opinią na temat robót Pana Frosztęgi. Wykonywał on kuchnię u nas w mieszkaniu oraz kilku jeszcze znajomych i niestety u wszystkich było podobnie. Meble zrobione co prawda dosyć tanio, ale i byle jak , niedokładnie i raczej nieładnie...
Absolutnie odradzam wszystkim, którym zależy, aby ich kuchnie wyglądała dobrze :mad:

----------


## olasosenko

Witam bardzo proszę o namiary na sprawdzonego fliziarza w aKrakowie lub Wieliczce!

----------


## mc2000

Czy ktoś poleci *solidną i sprawdzoną* ekipę od kostki brukowej/granitowej ??

----------


## cannon

Witam wszystkich .

Polećcie proszę jakiegoś sensownego elektryka do zrobienia instalacji .

Z góry dziękuję .

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam

Poszukaj w "naszej liście' 
adres w stopce 

powodzenia

----------


## dorkaS

> Z przykrością muszę sie całkowicie nie zgodzić z pozytywną opinią na temat robót Pana Frosztęgi. Wykonywał on kuchnię u nas w mieszkaniu oraz kilku jeszcze znajomych i niestety u wszystkich było podobnie. Meble zrobione co prawda dosyć tanio, ale i byle jak , niedokładnie i raczej nieładnie...
> Absolutnie odradzam wszystkim, którym zależy, aby ich kuchnie wyglądała dobrze


To po co braliście kolejno kogoś, kto robi niedokładnie i nieładnie?

----------


## kubaar

Witam,

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do fundamentów z okolic Tarnowa. Z własnymi szalunkami. Proszę o informację na priv.

Pozdrawiam,
Kuba

----------


## FeniX1

> Czy ktoś poleci *solidną i sprawdzoną* ekipę od kostki brukowej/granitowej ??


Podpisuję sie pod pytaniem, poszukuję solidnej ekipy z okolic Myślenic ,Podhala. Bardzo prosze o jakis sprawdzony namiar

----------


## Edyta M

> Z przykrością muszę sie całkowicie nie zgodzić z pozytywną opinią na temat robót Pana Frosztęgi. Wykonywał on kuchnię u nas w mieszkaniu oraz kilku jeszcze znajomych i niestety u wszystkich było podobnie. Meble zrobione co prawda dosyć tanio, ale i byle jak , niedokładnie i raczej nieładnie...
> Absolutnie odradzam wszystkim, którym zależy, aby ich kuchnie wyglądała dobrze





> To po co braliście kolejno kogoś, kto robi niedokładnie i nieładnie?


*Dorotko* byc moze liczyli na to ,iz Pan Frosztega metoda prob i bledow wreszcie dojdzie do perfekcji i wlasnie u Nich wykona ladna kuchnie  :roll eyes:

----------


## kubaar

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do fundamentów z okolic Tarnowa. Z własnymi szalunkami. Proszę o informację na priv.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Kuba


Nic?

----------


## IvanS

mi robiła firma WesBud. Tyle że moje fundamenty to bunkier. Całość podpiwniczona, ściany na pełną wysokość. Mają szalunki, własną betoniarnię itd... idzie się dogadać ....

----------


## katka

Poszukuje pilnie ekipy od fundamentów (na razie, nie wykluczam dalszej współpracy). Z okolic Krakowa, Skawiny, Wadowic. Najlepiej z własnymi szalunkami. I z cenami nie powalającymi. Proszę wspomóżcie namiarami na swoich polecanych budowlańców.

----------


## farewell

Witam,

Czy może ktoś polecić osobę/firmę do położenia kamienia na podmurówce domu. Niestety nie udało mi się znaleźć nikogo.

----------


## grzechotnik

Pan Janusz *Kozyra* - tel. 608 417 029 ,okolice Krakowa i nie tylko (pracują również na Śląsku i innych terenach):
DACH, wykonuje również stany surowe, tynki, wylewki i ocieplenia
*monia i marek*  21.05.09 +
>>Opinia
>>Opinia

Zdecydowanie - nie! Czesc pracownikow niezla, ale na kazdym kroku trzeba pilnowac (jak to gorale, oni wiedza wszystko najlepiej!!!), czesc gosci z "lapanki". Jak ktos ma ojca, wujka, tescia na emeryturze znajacego sie na rzeczy lub samemu czas (ja nie niestety mam) i kupe nerwow do stracenia, zeby sie z nimi uzerac to moze sprobowac. Zadeklarowani fachowcy, ktorzy nie potrafia odpowiedziec na zadne konretne fachowe pytanie. Ciaglosc izolacji i termoizolacji to dla nich jak w wielu przypadkach "niepotrzebne pier...dolenie, oni zawsze tak robia i jest dobrze". Lubia robic gdy "nikt nad nimi nie stoi" wtedy rozwijaja skrzydla, a praca wre az milo! Pozniej przychodzi czas sprawdzenia i niestety odkrycia dziadowy, a checi do poprawek brak!

----------


## olasosenko

BIAŁA LISTA
Kostka Brukowa naprawdę z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić! Solidny, kulturalny, robił kostkę u teściów i sąsiadow! 
Pan Marcin 790853308

----------


## olasosenko

Zdecydowanie BIAŁA LISTA:
Elektryk Krzysiek Kucik tel. 605064047 człowiek MYŚLĄCY! Skończył u mnie miesiąc temu  :smile: 
Hydraulik Sławek Pacułt, tel 502168112 rewelacja szybko, bardzo solidnie i czyściutko! Rozsądna cena!
Tynki maszynowe: Tomasz Olszewski tel. 504295644 my robiliśmy tradycyjne mega szybko w 8 dni zrobili wszystko! Równiutko, gładziutko! Pięknie po sobie posprzątali!!!

----------


## Edyta M

*Biala lista  - elewacja + podbitka 
*Odswiezam swoj wpis z poprzedniego roku , bo byc moze ktos bedzie poszukiwal sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania docieplenia domu , a takiego Fachowca warto polecac .
*Pan Stanisław Wiśniewski
 tel : 660-972-144* 

Jakis czas temu Pan Stanislaw i Jego ekipa wykonywali u mnie min. docieplenie domu , drewniana podbitke .... gladzie bezpylowe .
Swietny wykonawca , bardzo solidnie wykonane prace , ceny wiecej niz rozsadne  :smile: ..... mozecie powolac sie na Edyte .  :bye:

----------


## mnowak355

> *Biala lista  - elewacja + podbitka 
> *Odswiezam swoj wpis z poprzedniego roku , bo byc moze ktos bedzie poszukiwal sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania docieplenia domu , a takiego Fachowca warto polecac .
> *Pan Stanisław Wiśniewski
>  tel : 660-972-144* 
> 
> Jakis czas temu Pan Stanislaw i Jego ekipa wykonywali u mnie min. docieplenie domu , drewniana podbitke .... gladzie bezpylowe .
> Swietny wykonawca , bardzo solidnie wykonane prace , ceny wiecej niz rozsadne ..... mozecie powolac sie na Edyte .



Zalecam ostrożność. Korzystałem z usług P. Stanisława. Tak bardzo polecanemu wykonawcy na białej liście nie powinny zdarzać się takie błędy jakie popełnił na mojej elewacji. Nie zamierzałem dokonywać tego wpisu ale najbardziej denerwujące było kiedy za poprawę ewidentnego swojego błędu P. Stanisław  kazał sobie zapłacić.

----------


## Edyta M

> Zalecam ostrożność. Korzystałem z usług P. Stanisława. Tak bardzo polecanemu wykonawcy na białej liście nie powinny zdarzać się takie błędy jakie popełnił na mojej elewacji. Nie zamierzałem dokonywać tego wpisu ale najbardziej denerwujące było kiedy za poprawę ewidentnego swojego błędu P. Stanisław kazał sobie zapłacić.


Znam Pana Stanislawa i Jego prace dostatecznie dlugo zeby wiedziec , iz On nie moglby popelnic TAKICH BLEDOW ...... zatrudnialam Go kilkakrotnie nie tylko w moim domu , ale rowniez w moich mieszkaniach wykonywal roznego rodzaju prace ( min. szpachlowanie , gladz ) . Zawsze Jego nadrzedna zasada bylo zadowolenie klienta ... zarzut , ze za poprawe swojego bledu kazal sobie zaplacic to juz kompletna bzdura .... On jako jedyny przy wycenie podal mi poprawne wyliczenie m2 elewacji ( wczesniej inne firmy zaproszone na rozmowe po pomiarach zawsze zawyzaly m2 ) Pan Stanislaw to jeden z uczciwszych wykonawcow jacy pracowali u mnie ( nie bylo ich wielu ) , gdyby popelnil jakas fuszerke to naprawilby ja na wlasny koszt , nie jest bowiem czlowiekiem malostkowym ,ktory za byle pierdole kaze sobie placic . Sama prosilam Go ( juz po ustalenich finansowych ) o wykonanie dodatkowych prac i wszystko zrobil w ramach wczesniej ustalonej kwoty , nawet nie chcial slyszec o doplacie .....  Slyszalam za to o inwestorach ktorzy mimo wczesniejszych ustalen przy koncowym rozliczeniu   nagle z 250 m2 elewacji robia  220m2 , lub nagle nie " graja "   metry gladzi czy malowania chociaz wczesniej przed rozpoczeciem prac wszystko sie zgadzalo ....

----------


## mnowak355

> Znam Pana Stanislawa i Jego prace dostatecznie dlugo zeby wiedziec , iz On nie moglby popelnic TAKICH BLEDOW ...... zatrudnialam Go kilkakrotnie nie tylko w moim domu , ale rowniez w moich mieszkaniach wykonywal roznego rodzaju prace ( min. szpachlowanie , gladz ) . Zawsze Jego nadrzedna zasada bylo zadowolenie klienta ... zarzut , ze za poprawe swojego bledu kazal sobie zaplacic to juz kompletna bzdura .... On jako jedyny przy wycenie podal mi poprawne wyliczenie m2 elewacji ( wczesniej inne firmy zaproszone na rozmowe po pomiarach zawsze zawyzaly m2 ) Pan Stanislaw to jeden z uczciwszych wykonawcow jacy pracowali u mnie ( nie bylo ich wielu ) , gdyby popelnil jakas fuszerke to naprawilby ja na wlasny koszt , nie jest bowiem czlowiekiem malostkowym ,ktory za byle pierdole kaze sobie placic . Sama prosilam Go ( juz po ustalenich finansowych ) o wykonanie dodatkowych prac i wszystko zrobil w ramach wczesniej ustalonej kwoty , nawet nie chcial slyszec o doplacie .....  Slyszalam za to o inwestorach ktorzy mimo wczesniejszych ustalen przy koncowym rozliczeniu   nagle z 250 m2 elewacji robia  220m2 , lub nagle nie " graja "   metry gladzi czy malowania chociaz wczesniej przed rozpoczeciem prac wszystko sie zgadzalo ....


Szanowna Koleżanko 
Byłaś tak uprzejma że przed wykonaniem u mnie elewacji pozwoliłaś zobaczyć wykonaną przez P. Stanisława elewację swojego domu. Jeśli nie wierzysz w to co piszę zapraszam do siebie do Krakowa. Po tak wykonanej pracy przez ekipę P. Stanisława to moje ostatnie dla nich zlecenie. 
Co do babola którego u mnie zmajstrował to krzywo wykonane szpalety do garaży. Były wykonane w ten sposób że szerokość przy futrynie była większa niż przy licu ściany przez co uchylna brama garażowa uderzała w kątownik przy otwieraniu. Nie wiem dlaczego zarzucasz mi że kłamię. Na poprawkę tego elementu musiałem zapłacić za przywiezione przez P. Stanisława materiały i dopłacić robociznę. 
Co do inwestorów którzy zaniżają m2. to widzę że zdążyliście się już  z P. Stanisławem skontaktować i porozmawiać na mój temat. Tak, dokładnie sprawdziłem wyliczenia m2 przy końcowym rozliczeniu bo wydawało mi się że jest błędne. Po przeliczeniu P. Stanisław został wypłacony co do złotówki.
Elewacja u Ciebie Szanowna Koleżanko wykonana była dobrze, wręcz bardzo dobrze. Dlatego zdecydowałem się na współpracę z ekipą P, Stanisława i po stawkach które zaproponował, jednak elewacja wykonana na moim budynku nie warta jest tej kwoty.

Nie wiem w jakich stosunkach rodzinnych czy przyjacielskich pozostajecie Państwo między sobą, ale wychwalając profesjonalizm ekipy potrzeba pewnej dozy ostrożności. Do wykonywania podbitki na przykład, panowie zabierali się tak jakby robili to pierwszy raz i tak też wyszła. 

Panu Panie Stanisławie życzę trochę więcej pokory. Kilka razy w trakcie prac wypomniał mi Pan że jest Pan polecany na białej liście Muratora a to nie jest  powód do wykonywania prac byle jak ale przede wszystkim zobowiązuje do trzymania pewnych standardów, chyba że nie zależy Panu na dobrej opinii.

Więcej rozpisywał się nie będę, jeśli ktoś chciałby ocenić wykonanie polecanej wyżej ekipy zapraszam do Krakowa

----------


## mp_krk

Witajcie

Potrzebuje kupić szambo betonowe na deszczówke...możecie polecić kogoś z Krakowa lub okolic.  Każdy chwali ze szczelne ale ciężko zweryfikować jak w rzeczywistości

----------


## PAWEŁ WÓJCIK

Witam Serdecznie

Budowę domu zakończyłem w listopadzie 2013 roku .Projekt nietypowy , nowoczesny .
Realizacja Wieliczka - Raciborsko 

BIAŁA LISTA

ROBOTY ZIEMNE ,KRUSZYWA  -  JUREK SARKA  - normalne ceny , m3 zawsze się zgadzały  link z kontaktem  poniżej 
http://www.sarka.com.pl/

STAN SUROWY OTWARTY  -  FIRMA AKORD-  RYSZARD ĆWIK, ANDRZEJ PIECH  - firma wybrana po 5 miesiecznych poszukiwaniach , panowie znają się na budowaniu , jedyna firma która zaproponowała fundament  żelbetonowy ,dla mojego domu który stoi na skarpie.Dach i sciany które budowałem w systemie porothem profi jak od linijki .Panowie od tynków byli w szoku !!!
20 lat doswiadczenia w branży robi swoje .
link z kontaktem ponizej
http://akord.krakow.pl/

STOLARKA ALUMINOWA - OKNOPLAST ZAKOPIANKA  - 
Waga jednego z moich okien to blisko 500 kg ,panowie poradzili sobie bez problemu
http://oknokoncept.pl/kontakt

TYNKI , WYLEWKI , ELEWACJA -   FIRMA HANDLOWO-USŁUGOWA OMEGA ZEGAN PAWEŁ 
Polecam wielki pozytw , mało takich fachowców . Szef codziennie na budowie ,sam  pracuje .
Ul. Beskidzka 51
34-600 Limanowa
woj. małopolskie 
TEL 602 120 337

OCIEPLENIE I ZABUDOWA PODDASZA , GŁADZIE ,MALOWANIE .
 PIOTR ŚLUSARCZYK Z WRZĄSOWIC

Najlepsza firma z jaką  współpracowałem przy budowie domu.
Pan Piotr  to pełen  profesjonalista w swoim fachu , dokładny i szczegółowy  .
Jego firma posiada własny nowoczesny sprzęt , przy którym większość firmy z tej branży może się schować.
Polecam w 100 %  wielki pozytyw  .
Na facebooku można oglądnąć wiekszość jego prac w tym prace z mojego domu 

Link do kontaktu poniżej  

http://www.pslusarczyk.pl/

INSTALACJE WOD-KAN 
TOMASZ WITCZAK  FIRMA RURMUS - 

1300 m rur ogrzewania podłogowego  ułożonych tak ,że nawet inne firmy wykonawcze były zaskoczone dokładnością i estetyką .
Wszystko wykonane bezbłednie , nic nie przecieka .
Bardzo dziękuje i Polecam wszystkim !!!

----------


## PAWEŁ WÓJCIK

KONTAKT 
Tomasz Witczak Rurmus Instalacje Sanitarne

tel. kom. 698 963 169

al. 29 Listopada 41 a lok. 3
31-425 Kraków
woj. małopolskie

----------


## polibuda_

Witam,

Dołączając się do tematu -jakiś czas temu sam próbowałem coś "działać" z wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem u mnie w domu.
Po zbadaniu rynku, jak, co i gdzie załamałem ręce bo rozwiązań jest naprawdę wiele.
Popytałem po znajomych, trochę podzwoniłem, przeszukałem różnego rodzaju fora.
Tak naprawdę zależało mi na skuteczności na lata oraz niskich kosztach wykonania usługi oraz eksploatacji.
Studiowałem na Politechnice i znajoma ze studiów ostatnio zmieniła pracę. Przeniosła się do EcoComfortu.
Znając firmę od wewnątrz poleciła mi ją. Trochę z lekką obawą, chociaż z 2 strony znajomy nie pakował by mnie w jakieś bagno, umówiłem się na wstępne oględziny moich 4 kątów.
Bardzo fachowo mi wszystko wytłumaczyli, przedstawili różne warianty oraz korzyści/wady wynikające z zastosowania takiego właśnie rozwiązania i dali czas do namysłu.
Nie byłbym sobą gdybym nie sprawdził jeszcze jakiś innych firm jednak ich oferta była bezkonkurencyjna.
Zaryzykowałem i naprawdę do dziś dnia nie żałuję. Prace montażowe przebiegły ekspresowo, przyznam,że bałem się na początku, że parę dni będę musiał "przeczekać" u teściowej;]
Mija 2 lata i instalacja działa bez zarzutów.
Mam nadzieję, że ktoś dotrwa do końca mojej przydługawej opowieści  :smile: 
Polecamhttp://www.ecocomfort.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## b2211

jak ja to lubię autoreklama  :big tongue:

----------


## rafslusarczyk

ale jedzie przeprzaszam je......e reklama  też chyba zacznę  :wink: )))

----------


## stanley79

Szczególnie odradzam tę firmę jako typowy przykład arogancji po tym jak dostali kasę za wykonaną robotę.
Założyli u nas instalację która nigdy nie działała poprawnie, żednego kontaktu, kometencji aby usunąć wady

z daleka od tej firmy. Lepiej dołóż kilka zlotych wiecej i śpij spokojnie...

----------


## alice2014

Witam wszystkich, to będzie mój pierwszy post tutaj, więc jeżeli umieszczony w złym miejscu, to proszę administratora o cierpliwość i ewentualnie przeniesienie czy skasowanie postu.
Chciałam zapytać którą firmę od okien polecacie ze względu na *montaż*, w sensie był bezproblemowy i bezawaryjny. 
Mam taką listę wykonawców:
Dealer_ Oknoplast_- Logo Service (Al. Pokoju 81)  
Dealer_ Okno-Pol_ – FHU E. Korzeniak (ul. Klimeckiego 14) 
Dealer Dako – firma Eco - Dom ( Ul. Zakopiańska 56) 
Okno Plus ( ul. Pasternik 100 )
Oknosystem.pl (ul. Nowosądecka 64)
Pagen (ul. Limanowskiego )
Justa (ul. Kalwaryjska) 
Ekoplast (ul. Bronowicka 2a) 
Okno Koncept (ul. Zakopiańska 56) 
Salon Firmowy VETREX Firm MARKOM (ul. Zakopiańska 56) 

Najtańsza jest Justa, ale ma tylko jedną pozytywną opinię na forum :/ Ekoplast, Oknoplast i Oknoplus (zwł. ten) "rozczarowały" mnie cenowo, chociaż opinie o montażu mają tak dobre...

----------


## Walenty

To masz już dwie pozytywne opinie o Juście. :smile:  W moim domu rodzinnym kilka lat temu wymieniali okna a w tamtym roku drzwi wejściowe. Praca wykonana  szybko i czysto co w zamieszkanym domu ma znaczenie moim zdaniem. Jakiś miesiąc temu montowali okna u kuzyna na budowie i też był zadowolony.

----------


## joannaskawina

1

----------


## joannaskawina

Witam serdecznie
Do białej listy chciałam dorzucić pana Bogusława  Stępskiego.Własnie zakończyłam adaptację poddasza.Wszystkie główne prace tj. :ohmy: cieplenie z izolacją,sufity podwieszane,ścianki działowe,montaż wyłazu,niestandardowa zabudowa,oraz gładzie,malowanie i inne wykonywał pan Bogusław.Jestem bardzo  zadowolona  z jakości oraz tempa wykonanych prac.Godna polecenia jest dokładność i czystość  w jakiej  przebiegał remont  zważywszy na  fakt że w domu w czasie remontu mieszkali rodzice  z małymi dziećmi.Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych z pełną odpowiedzialnością i przyjemnością polecam pana Bogusława który mieszka  w  Skawinie i oferuje  swoje  usługi do 50km.od miejsca  zamieszkania...nr kontaktowy do pana                            Bogusława: 501-075-307

----------


## qorzen

Witam serdecznie. 
Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś do stanu surowego otwartego? Mam patową sytuację, mój wykonawca w ostatniej chwili się wycofał, w zasadzie przestając odbierać telefon na tydzień przed wejściem na działkę... Tym sposobem dorzucam Romana Bielę "Bud-Rom" z Rudnika do CZARNEJ LISTY.

----------


## dorkaS

Grupa p. Romanka, są niezawodni, polecani wielokrotnie na tej liście, tel. 887 872 413 (możesz powiedzieć, że poleca ci  go właścicielka niebieskich okien)

----------


## qorzen

Dzięki. Już się umówiliśmy na negocjacje  :smile:

----------


## slusar

> Witam serdecznie
> Do białej listy chciałam dorzucić pana Bogusława  Stępskiego.Własnie zakończyłam adaptację poddasza.Wszystkie główne prace tj.cieplenie z izolacją,sufity podwieszane,ścianki działowe,montaż wyłazu,niestandardowa zabudowa,oraz gładzie,malowanie i inne wykonywał pan Bogusław.Jestem bardzo  zadowolona  z jakości oraz tempa wykonanych prac.Godna polecenia jest dokładność i czystość  w jakiej  przebiegał remont  zważywszy na  fakt że w domu w czasie remontu mieszkali rodzice  z małymi dziećmi.Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych z pełną odpowiedzialnością i przyjemnością polecam pana Bogusława który mieszka  w  Skawinie i oferuje  swoje  usługi do 50km.od miejsca  zamieszkania...nr kontaktowy do pana                            Bogusława: 501-075-307


brak slów do czego dochodzi na tym forum....
czego sie czlowiek chwyta aby mieć robotę

----------


## bigber

> brak slów do czego dochodzi na tym forum....
> czego sie czlowiek chwyta aby mieć robotę


to nie tylko na forum, ostatnio znajomy mówił że jego żonie poleciła fryzjerka płytkarza, taki dobry tylu jej klientów go chwali, mało tego była tez tam inna klientka i tez go chwaliła. Gość skasował kasę i spieprzył materiał za grube złocisze bo wszystko trzeba było skuwać, wszystko dlatego że jak by mu nie zapłacili to by było że są oszustami itp. (dopiero się wprowadzili a fryzjerka to stara pruchwa z ich nowego osiedla).  Jak się okazało fryzjerka to kuzynka frajera który kład u nich płytki a druga klientka to ciotka.  Niestety zawsze jak się z kimś chce współpracować najpierw trzeba sprawdzić jego referencje bo się można przejechać

----------


## Madia

Schody drewniane - firma Schody Roko z Andrychowa http://www.schodyroko.pl/. 

Zdecydowanie firma godna polecenia. Myślę, że to jedni z najlepszych wykonawców jakich mieliśmy dotychczas w naszym domu. Bardzo dobry kontakt, pełna kultura, terminowość,sumienność, rozsądna cena no i oczywiście piękne wykonanie schodów. Schody nie były łatwe do obłożenia-pełne bubli przy wylewaniu betonu co można zobaczyć na zdjęciach przed obłożeniem drewnem. Firma Roko spisała się po prostu na medal -poradzili sobie z tymi koszmarnymi schodami tak dobrze, że teraz z przyjemnością  spoglądam na ich dzieło i z czystym sumieniem polecam każdemu. Zdjęcia do oglądnięcia po kliknięciu w poniższy link: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...11378788227041

----------


## kawiarz

Budowę zakończyłem ok. rok temu. Do niedawna z żadną firmą nie miałem ani wystarczająco złych ani dobrych wrażeń aby to umieszczać na forum jednak to co spotkało mnie ze strony firmy RENOVIA z Krakowa przechodzi ludzkie pojecie, 
Po 5 miesiącach funkcjonowania rolety zaczęły same opadać (finalnie 8 z 12) diagnoza serwisu była - hamulce w silnichach wysiadły, zdemontowali jeden z silników aby wysłać do ekspertyzy do dostawcy, który finalnie nie uznał reklamacji bo serwis skrócił przewody elektryczne, pan Krystian stwierdził, że niestety będą musieli wymienić na swój koszt i umuwiliśmy się na 16.04.14 - wziąłem wtedy urlop i nagle firma "zniknęła" - przestali odbierać telefony.
Sprawę prowadzi w tym momencie kancelaria prawna.
Odradzam wszystkim tą firmę.

----------


## dorkaS

Z przyjemnością polecam hurtownię materiałów budowlanych z Wolbromia, F.H.U "BUDMAX" S.C
Konkurencyjne ceny, dowóz bardziej niż terminowy,  bardzo rzeczowo i konkretnie i "'na wczoraj". Korzystałam kolejny raz i kolejny raz jestem bardzo zadowolona.
Bezpośredni kontakt p. Paweł 504-066-125

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Budowę zakończyłem ok. rok temu. Do niedawna z żadną firmą nie miałem ani wystarczająco złych ani dobrych wrażeń aby to umieszczać na forum jednak to co spotkało mnie ze strony firmy RENOVIA z Krakowa przechodzi ludzkie pojecie, 
> Po 5 miesiącach funkcjonowania rolety zaczęły same opadać (finalnie 8 z 12) diagnoza serwisu była - hamulce w silnichach wysiadły, zdemontowali jeden z silników aby wysłać do ekspertyzy do dostawcy, który finalnie nie uznał reklamacji bo serwis skrócił przewody elektryczne, pan Krystian stwierdził, że niestety będą musieli wymienić na swój koszt i umuwiliśmy się na 16.04.14 - wziąłem wtedy urlop i nagle firma "zniknęła" - przestali odbierać telefony.
> Sprawę prowadzi w tym momencie kancelaria prawna.
> Odradzam wszystkim tą firmę.


*kawiarz* - czy masz na myśli firmę Renovia z ul.Jugowickiej / Armii Kraków?

----------


## cannon

> Budowę zakończyłem ok. rok temu. Do niedawna z żadną firmą nie miałem ani wystarczająco złych ani dobrych wrażeń aby to umieszczać na forum jednak to co spotkało mnie ze strony firmy RENOVIA z Krakowa przechodzi ludzkie pojecie, 
> Po 5 miesiącach funkcjonowania rolety zaczęły same opadać (finalnie 8 z 12) diagnoza serwisu była - hamulce w silnichach wysiadły, zdemontowali jeden z silników aby wysłać do ekspertyzy do dostawcy, który finalnie nie uznał reklamacji bo serwis skrócił przewody elektryczne, pan Krystian stwierdził, że niestety będą musieli wymienić na swój koszt i umuwiliśmy się na 16.04.14 - wziąłem wtedy urlop i nagle firma "zniknęła" - przestali odbierać telefony.
> Sprawę prowadzi w tym momencie kancelaria prawna.
> Odradzam wszystkim tą firmę.


Potwierdzam w całej rozciągłości opinie o tej firmie.Byłem ich klientem kilka lat temu,niestety sprawy serwisu wyglądają skandalicznie .Moje wrażenie jest takie,że jeszcze na początku jak kierował firma osobiście Karol Górecki było zdecydowanie lepiej .Teraz rządzi tam Krystian Górecki i firma najwyrazniej schodzi na psy.Interesuje ich tylko złapanie klienta,a nie jakieś tam pierdoły i reklamacje.
Naprawę zepsutej rolety zleciłem innej firmie ,bo nie mogłem się od nich tego doprosić.Jak gardzą taką robota ,to niech się gonią .
My tu musimy piętnować takie firmy ,może z braku klientów  po prostu się zwiną !

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

Do tynków polecam firmę SuperTynki.
U mnie walczyli prawie 3 tygodnie - ale efekt świetny  :smile: 

www.supertynki.pl

----------


## SebMaj

> Ocieplenie domu TUES frma Grzegorza 607557756 

Zdecydowanie się nie zgadzam
Firma Tues Grzegorz Janusz 607557756  e mail: [email protected]
Firma z Niepołomic.
Zdecydowanie odradzam te firmę. Nieodpowiedzialny, niesłowny wykonawca, który przez półtorej roku zwodził mnie w kwestii poprawek, które miał zrobić po wykonaniu elewacji na moim domu. Kilkanaście telefonów w ciągu półtorej roku i zawsze był jakiś wykręt, że nie teraz, następnym razem itd. Odradzam kontakt z tym człowiekiem.

----------


## mikromikro

> Szczególnie odradzam tę firmę jako typowy przykład arogancji po tym jak dostali kasę za wykonaną robotę.
> Założyli u nas instalację która nigdy nie działała poprawnie, żednego kontaktu, kometencji aby usunąć wady
> 
> z daleka od tej firmy. Lepiej dołóż kilka zlotych wiecej i śpij spokojnie...


Potwierdzam dziadostwo jakie wykonuje ta firma - u mnie też spaprali robotę!!!!!!!!!
Mam od nich zepsutą mikroinstalacje baterii fotovoltaicznych...

----------


## tomasz130672

> Dostawcy materiałów
> CZARNA:
> - Rach-bud z Trzebinii - sprzęt bardzo zawodny.



Z tym akurat się nie zgodzę.... brałem kilka razy sprzęt w tej wypożyczalni, owszem mają starszy i nowszy sprzęt ale zawsze dobrze się spisywał... Raz była mała awaria, ale w pół godziny podstawili w zamian drugą zagęszczarkę. 

Jeśli można zapytać co wypożyczałeś u nich ?? 


Tomwit - rewelacyjny dostawca ! Potwierdzam !

----------


## stanley79

> Szczególnie odradzam tę firmę jako typowy przykład arogancji po tym jak dostali kasę za wykonaną robotę.
> Założyli u nas instalację która nigdy nie działała poprawnie, żednego kontaktu, kometencji aby usunąć wady
> 
> z daleka od tej firmy. Lepiej dołóż kilka zlotych wiecej i śpij spokojnie...


Oto dowód spier...ej roboty: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4wMF5U0FKI
4 miesiące czekania na naprawę  i cudo dalej nie działa ale wg szefa wszystko dziala...

----------


## C-u-b-e

[post usunięty]

----------


## Baster_t

Witam,

Nie ukrywam, że nie czytałem tego tematu od początku.

Poszukuję solidnego stolarza do wykonania na budowie w Tarnowie:

1. forniru na ścianach
2. drzwi wewnętrznych
3. schodów

jakieś propozycje?  :smile: 

i jeszcze jedno - jakiegoś doświadczonego wykonawcy w układaniu podłogi bambusowej (KOPP)?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## slusar

> Witam,
> 
> Nie ukrywam, że nie czytałem tego tematu od początku.
> 
> Poszukuję solidnego stolarza do wykonania na budowie w Tarnowie:
> 
> 1. forniru na ścianach
> 2. drzwi wewnętrznych
> 3. schodów
> ...


Schody i cala reszta 
Maciek +48694933557

----------


## gosia138

> Biała lista:
> 
> Polecam najlepsze ekipy z naszej budowy:
> 
> Koparka: Pan Bogdan Kobus - tel.668634536 . Nie ma dla niego rzeczy niemożliwych.


Z tym zgodzę się w 100% - Pan Bogdan Kobus (Koperdex) -  chyba urodzony w koparce  :smile:

----------


## mmis123

Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów. 
To mój pierwszy post na forum muratora.

Chciałbym się podzielić moją opinią na temat firmy SuperTynki http://www.supertynki.pl/.

Na początek opinia: *WIELKI POZYTYW* 

Jak najbardziej zasługują na dopisanie do białej listy wykonawców.

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę SuperTynki. 
Wykonali u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne maszynowe Baumit MPI 25 na powierzchni ok. 680m2 - dom z betonu komórkowego + żelbetowy strop i wieńce. 
Prace były wykonywane przez dwuosobową "ekipę" pana Adama  :smile:  Chłopaki są naprawdę solidni. Przed rozpoczęciem tynkowania wszystko zostało solidnie zabezpieczone (łącznie z osadzonymi już parapetami - chociaż panowie nie byli zadowoleni z tego że aż tak się pośpieszyłem z ich montażem), Na papę na chudziaku została ułożona tektura falista (podobno są w stanie posprzątać budowę tak dokładnie że nie ma potrzeby układania tektury - wolałem nie ryzykować i stąd tektura). Wszystkie puszki i kable zabezpieczone i po zakończeniu prac wyczyszczone i kable z puszek wyciągnięte- co prawda jedna puszka zginęła podczas akcji ale udało mi się ją odnaleźć pod cienką warstwą tynki - dobrze zrobić zdjęcia instalacji przed tynkami  :smile:  
Prace trwały 3 tygodnie - tak jak zostało to wcześniej ustalone. Nie było żadnych problemów z pracownikami. Bezproblemowy odbiór. 
Co do samych tynków - jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Tynki dobrze zatarte - pozostało do ściągnięcia luźne ziarno ale już w kilku miejscach przeszlifowałem delikatnie   papierem ściernym i tynk wygląda naprawdę rewelacyjnie. Narożniki porządnie osadzone, wszystkie poziomy i piony zachowane, żadnych dziur czy nierówności. Łatę można przystawiać w każdą stronę i nie ma żadnych nierówności. 
Niestety trzeba się liczyć z tym że ilość tynku (1,6t / 100m), która jest w cenie zostanie przekroczona i trzeba będzie dokupić więcej materiału - oczywiście wszystko jest w umowie - ale niech nikt nie liczy że obejdzie się bez naddatku materiałowego. U mnie doszło ok. 3.2t naddatku a ściany były a miarę proste. 
Tynki schną już ponad 1.5 miesiąca i jak na razie wszystko w porządku. Pojawiło się jedno małe pęknięcie w ściance działowej - ale to raczej ja mu pomogłem naparzając  młotem z drugiej strony ściany  :smile: 
Kontakt z właścicielami firmy jak najbardziej pozytywny - oby więcej tak solidnych firm na naszym rynku.

----------


## mmis123

Witam ponownie forumowiczów, 
To mój drugi post w tym temacie.

Chciałbym wszystkich *PRZESTRZEC* przed firmą "Giermek"S.C.Przedsiębiorstwo Handlowo-Usługowe Tomasz Giermek Marcin Giermek.
Firma wykonywała u mnie wylewki betonowe maszynowe z mixokreta- 240m. 
Panowie mieli zrobić wylewki w jeden dzień - robili 4. Połowa domu jest w miarę ok - chociaż cudów nie ma. 
Druga połowa to totalny dramat - w salonie górka o powierzchni około 2m2 - 0.8cm
W kuchni dokładnie to samo. 
Dramat zaczyna się na poddaszu. różnica poziomów 3.5cm na powierzchni 80m2 - duże pomieszczenie bez ścian. NA dodatek góry i doliny czyli jest 0 - pół metra dalej +1cm, kolejny metr i -1cm. 
Na początku wydawało się że firma jest skłonna do zrobienia poprawek - niestety przyjechali z jakąś badziewną tarczą do betonu. trochę poszlifowali (2 dni zajęło im starcie kilku m2 o kilka milimetrów - w salonie i kuchni dalej mam górki) i tyle ich widziałem - facet obiecywał kilka razy że przyjadą i zrobią samopoziom na własny koszt - i słuch po nim zaginął. Udało mi się go dorwać w jego domu - o naiwny człowieku - uwierzyłem że faktycznie przyjedzie - oczywiście od tej pory zero kontaktu, gościa nie można zastać, nie odbiera telefonów i ignoruje sms'y. 
Niestety popełniłem fatalny błąd i po sprawdzeniu połowy domu wypłaciłem im 2/3 umówionej kwoty. NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE PRZED pełnym odbiorem !!!
Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany podeślę zdjęcia z tej genialnej roboty  :sad: 
Co ciekawe - oglądałem ich prace na innej budowie i wszystko było ok (nadmieniam że nic im nie zrobiłem, nie byłem upierdliwy i ich nie pouczałem - więc kwestia zrobienia mi na złość odpada).

Namiary na firmę:
"Giermek"S.C.Przedsiębiorstwo Handlowo-Usługowe Tomasz Giermek Marcin Giermek
giermek
ul. Ogrody 16 lok. 2
32-050 Skawina
woj. małopolskie

Tomasz Giermek: 505 775 170
Drugi tel. 605 150 575

NIE POLECAM !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mareczek7

BIAŁA LISTA:
W obu przypadkach: Prace zostały wykonane w ustalonym terminie, w atrakcyjnej cenie, dokładnie wykonane z zadowalającym efektem.
Doradzali i wyjaśniali wszystkie wątpliwości:

Okna z montażem :
http://www.oknoplan.pl/
Sikorki 1, Kraków
tel. 12 417 - 24 - 88

Podłoga dębowa i listwy z montażem:
http://luks-parkiet.pl/
Witosa 19A, Kraków
tel. 516860911

----------


## M-M

Witajcie, możecie polecić kogoś do wylewek?

----------


## Pegas

Bardzo biała lista wykonawców: zakład szklarski Stanisław Wąs, Tarnów. Pan Wąs wykonał w mojej łazience 2 wielkie lustra, w tym jedno z lampą. PERFEKCYJNIE i FACHOWO.

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

> Do tynków polecam firmę SuperTynki.
> U mnie walczyli prawie 3 tygodnie - ale efekt świetny 
> 
> www.supertynki.pl


Jak ktoś potrzebuje kompleksowo wykonać tynki i wylewki to śmiało polecam supertynki.

Podobnie jak ściany podłoga jest równie gładka  :smile: 

kontakt, terminy, ustalone rzeczy na najwyższym poziomie

----------


## dorkaS

> Jak ktoś potrzebuje kompleksowo wykonać tynki i wylewki to śmiało polecam supertynki.
> 
> Podobnie jak ściany podłoga jest równie gładka 
> 
> kontakt, terminy, ustalone rzeczy na najwyższym poziomie


Pozwolę sobie na podstawie moich doświadczeń: tynki jak najbardziej, nad wylewkami bym się zastanowiła. Podłoga jak najbardziej gładka, tylko z poziomem problem. Chyba, że zmienili podwykonawców.

----------


## dyzu007

> Pozwolę sobie na podstawie moich doświadczeń: tynki jak najbardziej, nad wylewkami bym się zastanowiła. Podłoga jak najbardziej gładka, tylko z poziomem problem. Chyba, że zmienili podwykonawców.


Cóż u mnie tez sie z wylewkami nie popisali jest sporo górek które będę szlifował ....podobniez zmienili podwykonawców ale niesmak pozostaje

----------


## cannon

Właśnie zakończyły się prace budowlane stanu surowego na budowie mojego syna ,na którą miałem "oko ".

Postanowiłem podzielić się ocenami wykonawców bo, nie ukrywam ,że  opinie innych forumowiczów pozwoliły mi na wybranie dobrych wykonawców ,a takich należy wyłuskiwać ,a wszystkich partaczy wysłać do diabła .

I  tak : polecany tu na forum ROBERT SIKORA  ( tel.600 328 847 ) i mający bardzo dobre rekomendacje ,w pełni na te superlatywy zasłużył.Przede wszystkim słowny i odpowiedzialny. Budowanie przebiegało sprawnie i szybko , bez jakichkolwiek przestojów .Murarze pracowici i bardzo staranni (ścianki wypieszczone i równiutkie ), a przy tym bardzo sympatyczni.Cała budowa, zgodnie z dewizą p.Sikory ,że komfort psychiczny inwestora jest wliczony w cenę ,właśnie tak przebiegła.
Przy tej okazji kilka ciepłych słów o składzie budowlanym w Mogilanach DACHOLANDZIE.Polecona przez p.Sikorę p.Małgosia to prawdziwe logistyczne mistrzostwo świata !
Dostawy na całą budowę realizowała szybko "na już " przez telefon  i co ważne w dobrych cenach .
Dalszych opinii cdn

----------


## yuro

A co sadzicie o oknach firmy Pagen? Interesuje mnie szczegolnie jakosc montazu Jak sobie radza z cieplym montazem i cieplym parapetem.
pozdrawiam

----------


## sylka80

*CZARNA LISTA*

Ostrzegam przed usługami Pana Dudy z Woli Batorskiej. 
2 tygodnie przed terminem wykonania ogrodzenia podnosi cenę dwukrotnie i bez żadnego uzasadnienia rezygnuje z wykonania usługi. 
Wielki negatyw.

----------


## M-M

Zachodnia Małopolska: do tynków polecam Marcina Dudę z Trzebini. Tynki równe, cena atrakcyjna i pozostawiony porządek po robotach. Szkoda że nie robi wylewek

----------


## glacjusz

Witam serdecznie

Nie wiem gdzie sie przylaczyc, wiec pisze tutaj bo poszukuje dobrego hydraulika do sprawdzenia ukladu kominek z pw+ bufor+ piec gazowy. 
Problem? Przy temp. na zewnatrz okolo 27 st. C zawor trojdrogowy "puszczal" na podlogowke ciepla wode ( nie wiem po co...) o temp. okolo 25 st.C. Po zakreceniu obwodow na rozdzielaczu zawor byl wrecz goracy...Probowalem dodzwonic sie do hydraulika, ktory to robil, celem wyjasnienia, ale najwidoczniej byl baaardzo zajety- zero odpowiedzi z jego strony.

Prosze o pomoc i namiary do dobrego instalatora, hydraulika. Z gory dziekuje!

----------


## zgol1

BIAŁA LISTA

Witam. 
To mój pierwszy post na forum muratora.
Chciałbym polecić firmę p. Piotra Ślusarczyka (tel.505-090-553) - wykonywali dla mnie regipsy na poddaszu domku jednorodzinnego w Krakowie.
Całościowo jestem bardzo zadowolony - praca wykonana została po prostu fachowo.
Ekipa ma profesjonalny sprzęt, jest elastyczna czasowo (przynajmniej w tych terminach, na których mi zależało).
Cenowo - byli, gdześ pośrodku cen za m2 (pod koniec zeszłego roku).
Można było znaleść ekipę tańszą, ale miałem też oferty droższe.
Dla jednych może to być zaleta, dla innych wada - stosują sprawdzone produkty. 
Z jednej strony podnosi to koszt wykonania, z drugiej strony efekt końcowy jest OK - i jest nadzieja, że nic się nie będzie działo.
W sumie patrząc na ekipy, które u mnie pracowały, ekipa, która gwarantowała przyzwoity poziom nie podejmowała się wykonawstwa na byle czym (np na produktach z marketów). 
Ekipa p.Piotra też OK - jak było coś nie tak to mówili - nie każdy zna się na budowie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## koyote

*BIAŁA LISTA*
Jeszcze jedna bardzo pozytywna opinia dla firmy FRB Ślusarczyk i Pana Piotra Ślusarczyka. (tel. 505090553)
Bardzo zgrana ekipa, rzetelna, konkretna i przede wszystkim bardzo profesjonalna. 
Starannie wykonali u mnie pełen zakres prac związanych z ociepleniem poddasza. 
Począwszy od szczelin dylatacyjnych (ze względu na pełne deskowanie dachu), budowa konstrukcji/stelaży,  ułożenia wełny, folii paroizolacyjnej, płyt gipsowo kartonowych, spoinowania, pełnego gipsowania oraz gruntowania.
Stosują dobre materiały i narzędzia, każdy etap pracy wykonany z duża dbałością o szczegóły i odczekaniem odpowiedniej ilości dni na wyschnięcie sufitów przed kolejnymi etapami pracy. Nie przyspieszają sztucznie pracy tylko po to żeby skończyć wcześniej, ale pracują tak żeby wykonany etap został zrobiony poprawnie, wysechł, utwardził się itd. . 
Dbałość o szczegóły powoduje to że oprócz solidnie technicznie wykonanej pracy,  poddasze wizualnie także wygląda wyjątkowo ładnie.
Cały czas pomieszczenia utrzymane w czystości, sprzątają po sobie każdego dnia. 
Z Panem Piotrem łatwo można ustalić szczegóły, jest otwarty na rozmowę, dyskusję, jednocześnie dostarcza fachowe porady. 
Szczerze polecam i dodaję do listy białej listy wykonawców.

----------


## dyzu007

Zalatuje mi tu autoreklama.....

----------


## slusar

> Zalatuje mi tu autoreklama.....


Witaj,
na jakiej podstawie sugerujesz ze Wykonawca nabija Sobie 2 posty jeden po drugim w przeciągu 2 dni? 
W tej sytuacji chodzi o Moja Firme i nie mam zamiaru wdawać się w żadna polemike.
ale skoro tak uważasz to proszę 

Link wpis nr 1.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7181056&type=3

Link wpis nr 2.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7181056&type=3

a i tak się  gruntowało poddasze z wpis nr 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3kSCG1KI1A

Korzystajac jeszcze z darmowej reklamy 
aplikacja gladzi w Moim wykonaniu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjnlVxkFHUY
pozdr

----------


## Krakus85

Mecze sie z budowa juz pare lat i pewnie jeszcze pomecze, ale przynajmniej kwestie pieca mam zalatwiona wlasciwie bez problemow, polecam firme adagre maja przy rynku siedzibe ( mozna wygooglowac na pewno), goscie naprawde dobrze doradzaja, a do tego nei wciskaja badziewia i nie naciagaja.    sprzedaja przez internet tez, no ale ja wole twarza w twarz zalatwiac takie zakupy  :cool: 
naprawde polecam

----------


## koyote

Namiary na firme Pana Piotra Ślusarczyka sam wziałem z tego forum. Poniewaz jestem bardzo zadowolony po wykonaniu poddasza, kolejnym pozytywnym wpisem potwierdziłem jej rzetelność.

----------


## b2211

koyote, Krakus85 skoro to nie autoreklama  :no:  to witamy na forum. Lubię forumowiczów którzy się rejestrują i od razu kogoś polecają  :big tongue:

----------


## koyote

Nie czesto sie zdarza zeby trafiac na dobre firmy podczas budowy domu. Poniewaz przy wyborze firmy do ocieplenia poddasza skorzystalem z kontaktu z tego forum, to oddaje dlug wzgledem wszystkich ktorzy sie przyczynili do powstannia tej bialej listy. 
Teraz szukam firmy do ogrzewania (takze podlogowego).
Czy na tym forum ktos moze sie wypowiedziec o firmie Fullinstal ze Skawiny ?

----------


## Szymon Kot

*Witam,
A ja nie będę udawał, że jestem zadowolonym klientem 
Powiem od razu, że polecam firmę mojego ojca.
Firma od ok. 30 lat zajmuje się budowaniem kominków.
Ważne jest to, że kominek od podstaw montowany jest u klienta, co zazwyczaj zajmuje od 4-6 dni.
Każdy pustak, kamień, obudowa - wszystko montowane jest na miejscu. Obecnie panuje nowa moda kominków jedno dniowego montażu.
Taka opcja jest dobra, tylko wtedy, kiedy wszystko uda się spasować dobrze u klienta. Najczęściej jednak, trzeba podkładać więcej kleju, jakąś płytkę czy coś innego, by elementy do siebie spasowały. Kominki, które buduje mój ojciec są monolitem, podstawy nie są puste w środku jak w kominkach konkurencji. Wszystko jest idealnie spasowane, wymierzone, wyizolowane, wypionowane i wypoziomowane. Kominek taki jest na lata. Nie zdarzają się reklamacje a klienci często polecają firmę mojego ojca. Ważne jest, że ojciec daje 5 letnią gwarancję na kominek (na obudowę, podłączenie) Kominek jest tak wykonany, że nic nie pęka, nie odpada, połączenie rury dymowej z kominem jest zatkane specjalną mastyką ceramiczną. Mój ojciec bardzo lubi pracować z klientem. Często siadają razem przy kartce i na podstawie wywiadu z klientem, rysują idealny, wymarzony kominek. 
Polecam kontakt z firmą mojego ojca, bo decydując się na współpracę z nim, macie pewność, że kominek wykona Wam fachowiec z 30 letnim doświadczeniem.
http://kominki-kot.pl/
Pozdrawiam,
Szymon*

----------


## IvanS

Szymon, i to mi się podoba!!

----------


## krakus73

BIAŁA LISTA:

1. Robert Sikora z Marszowic tel. 600 328 847 - stan surowy otwarty (wybór tej ekipy dzięki forum Muratora)
Ekipa bardzo solidna, wszystko zrobione niemal idealnie.
Pracowali bardzo sprawnie i zawsze po skończonym dniu pracy na budowie był porządek. 
SSO osiągnięty w 4 tygodnie robocze.
Ceny "krakowskie" ale raczej w górnych rejonach.

2. Marek Szybowski tel. 604 971 732 - koparkowy, fundament i droga
Perfekcjonista, którego pracę można podziwiać. Precyzja niemal zegarmistrzowska.
Przy zrobieniu drogi na działce, pomógł załatwić w dobrej cenie kruszywo do utwardzenia, a w zasadzie wszystko załatwił za nas !!!

3. Grzegorz Onuca z Krakuszowic tel. 504 458 324 - hydraulik
Młody ale już doświadczony hydraulik, który nie tylko zrobi wszystko co potrzeba, ale też doradzi różne rozwiązania. Nie naciąga sztucznie na koszty. 
Po uzgodnieniu szczegółów załatwia wszystkie materiały, sam je dostarcza a później dokładnie rozlicza się z każdego nawet najdrobniejszego elementu.
Wykonał u nas cała instalację wod-kan i zamontował kocioł.

4. Tomek Garbaty tel. 694 146 305 z Suchej Beskidzkiej - wylewki (polecony z forum Muratora)
Szybko, sprawnie, solidnie i przystępnie cenowo. Dobry kontakt, wylewki równe, żadnych problemów.

5. Piotr Ślusarczyk tel. 505 090 553 - zabudowa poddasza (polecony z forum Muratora)
Kolejna godna polecenia ekipa na naszej budowie. Tak jak już wcześniej inni pisali, Pan Piotr i jego ludzie często służą radą, nie unikają niewygodnych prac wykraczających poza umówiony wcześniej zakres (np. osadzenie parapetów, oświetlenie strychu czy gruntowanie ścian). Efekt końcowy prac w pełni spełniające oczekiwania.
Solidna ekipa, którą z czystym sumieniem można polecić innym. 

6. Krzysiek Mucha z Niegowici tel. 513 485 557 - fliziarz
Położenie fliz (łazienka, kotłownia, kuchnia) oraz inne prace związane z tymi pomieszczeniami jak np. osadzenie brodzika i kabiny prysznicowej
Wykonał też inne prace "przy okazji". Nie narzeka na częste zmiany koncepcji, chętnie podpowiada i doradza, nawet jeśli efektem tych porad była bardziej skomplikowana usługa za te same pieniądze  :Smile: 

7. Marcin Pisarski z Krakowa tel. 601 180 490 - systemy alarmowe i tv
Perfekcyjne wykonanie instalacji, doradził jak rozwiązać pewne sprawy, nie spieszy się, wszystko wytłumaczy i pokaże. Bardzo solidny człowiek.

8. Paweł Jelonek z Niewiarowa tel. 505 618 690 - koparkowy, oczyszczalnia, równanie terenu
Kolejny koparkowy, z którego usług skorzystaliśmy w trakcie budowy. Kolejny którego z czystym sumieniem polecamy.

9. Piotr Konik z Krakowa tel. 887 617 916, robił u nas zjazd. Układa kostkę, robi drogi itd. Solidna firma.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Piękna lista .

Gratuluję wykonawców.

 :roll eyes:

----------


## ferdek77

Witam, szukam stolarza do wykonania kuchni w okolicach Tarnowa, jeśli ktoś zna, jest zadowolony z jakości i ceny  :smile:   to poproszę o namiar.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## roots23

Witam, pilnie poszukuję ekipy do dachów, elektryka, hydraulika, tynki (ogólnie wykończeniówka). Bardzo proszę o kontakty. Dobczyce, Gdów, Myślenice, Wieliczka, Kraków.

----------


## krakus73

roots23 - trzy posty powyżej masz moje namiary na wykonawców z tej okolicy  :Smile:  
Czytać, czytać i jeszcze raz czytać, nikt Ci "na tacy" nie poda namiarów na taki szeroki zakres jak potrzebujesz  :Smile:

----------


## roots23

No dobrze, a budowa dachów?  :smile:

----------


## IvanS

Poszukuję dobrych i rozsądnych cenowo brukarzy w okolic Tarnowa. Decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta czy granit czy beton więc jak ktoś ma to proszę o info.

----------


## lukasz860910

Polecam pracownie architektoniczna Pijanka STUDIO , tel  502 571 516, strona  www.pijankastudio.pl

Nie masz pomysłu na wykończenie domu, zadzwoń.

----------


## marcinrenew

> Mi robił Sikora (patrz poz.1) z Marszowic
> 
> Przy okazji zmieniłem opinie o tynkarzu, odradzam jego usługi.


Możesz napisać coś więcej w tej kwestii ? Niedługo będę tynkować, więc szukam informacji...

----------


## basia_bc

Dodaję do białej listy Pana Pawła, który kompleksowo wykończył moje mieszkanie (gładzie, tynki, szpachlowanie, malowanie ścian, kładzenie płytek i mozaiki łazienkowej, płytki i panele podłogowe, ścianka z płyty gipsowej i kamienia dekoracyjnego z bio kominkiem, przyłącza i  instalacje).
Pan Paweł starannie i sprawnie wykonywał poszczególne prace, jest dokładny i utrzymuje porządek, otwarty na rozmowy, dyskusje i nowoczesne rozwiązania, a do tego sympatyczny :Smile:  
Udzielał mi fachowych porad. W razie potrzeby zostawał dłużej, czasem do późna, aby omówić daną kwestię albo dokończyć pracę. Bardzo dobry kontakt telefoniczny. 
Jestem bardzo zadowolona z ogólnej współpracy z Panem Pawłem i jakości wykonanych prac. Szczerze polecam. Nr kontaktowy: 884 902 104

----------


## korekk

Witam !
Zastanawiam się nad wyborem ekipy do ogrodzenia z klinkieru, jednym z wykonawców jakich biorę pod uwagę jest firma KRISBUD. Jeśli ktoś miał z nimi styczność bardzo proszę o komentarze, opinie.

Z góry dziękuję !

----------


## hetman77

Witam,

Poszukuję fachowców do zrobienia wjazdu i ułożenia kostki na podjeździe. Wyjazd na drogę powiatową, więc łatwo nie jest, ale I etap jest zakończony. Do wykonania wyłuczenia, odwodnienie poziome, wykonanie utwardzenia rowu - płyty ażurowe i korytka betonowe - ok. 16mb., i ułożenie kostki z zachowaniem parametrów z projektu. Szukam osób znających się na wykonawstwie, ponieważ po inwestycji jest odbiór przez inspektora z ZDPK.

----------


## dyzu007

Witam
Możecie kogoś polecić do ocieplenia i tynków zew z naszych okolic?

----------


## Qmpel

Stolarz Sebastian Mosór : Kiedyś SSM. FPHU. Mosór S. i  "New Style Meble".  Oszust, który podszywa się pod kolejne pomioty i zakłada firmy na inne osoby. Od lat oszukuje ludzi i znika. Znam tych ludzi i nic nie mogą mu zrobić.  Obecnie pracuje w firmie Andersmeble z Żywca. https://www.facebook.com/uwaga.oszust.5 OSTRZEGAM!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marcinrenew

Witam,
Proszę o jakiś namiar na schody.. tanie i dobre  :smile:  
schody ażurowe, dwubiegowe ze spocznikiem 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

ELEWACJE - polecam forumowego Bartka-fighter1983 i jego kolegę Zbyszka Hołdę.  Perfekcyjnie wykonane ocieplenie i tynki, materiał super jakości i dobre ceny. Poradzili sobie świetnie z wieloma utrudnieniami i niewygodnymi szczegółami, bo mam kilkadziesiąt rysi, które obrobili perfekcyjnie. Ekipa, której nie trzeba pilnować. Nie dość, że super fachowo to jeszcze miło, grzecznie i czysto. 
Kontakt- fighter1983 na naszym forum
lub Zbyszek-601815765

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Czy na tym forum ktos moze sie wypowiedziec o firmie Fullinstal ze Skawiny ?


Robili u mnie instalację - całkiem sensowna ekipa, ceny też rozsądne. Z mojego polecenia robili też*2 znajomymy instalkę i solary u moich sąsiadów - jakichś bardziej negatywnych opinii nie było.

Z gwarancją też nie bylo problemu - miałem jakieś drobniejsze usterki i wszystko naprawili. Całkiem sensowny serwisant od Vaillanta - p. Piotrek -też od nich.

----------


## Beata02

BIAŁA LISTA


Stan surowy Pan Adam nr. 605571139
Prace zostały wykonane solidnie i w terminie

Pan Marek nr. 601535074
Instalacja elektryczna zrobiona bardzo porządnie

Tynki Pan Piotr nr. 601247356
Tynki cementowo-wapienne wykonane prosto (piony , poziomy) ładnie zatarte.
Po zakończonych pracach zostawiony porządek. 

Wylewki Pan Tomek nr. 501142625
Wylewki wykonane bez zarzutu 

Wykończenia Pan Paweł nr.  884902104
Suche zabudowy, ocieplenie poddasza, gładzie, flizy, malowanie.
Pan Paweł często służy radą, nie unika niewygodnych prac,
utrzymuje porządek na budowie.
Jakość wykonanych prac w pełni zadowalająca.

----------


## misteroli

Godna polecenia ekipa stan surowy  4 tyg . konkretnej i fachowej roboty domek stoi łącznie z dachem 


1. Robert Sikora z Marszowic tel. 600 328 847 - stan surowy otwarty (wybór tej ekipy dzięki forum Muratora)
Ekipa bardzo solidna, wszystko zrobione niemal idealnie.
Pracowali bardzo sprawnie i zawsze po skończonym dniu pracy na budowie był porządek.
SSO osiągnięty w 4 tygodnie robocze.


POLECAM  !!!!!!!!!!













> BIAŁA LISTA
> 
> 
> Stan surowy Pan Adam nr. 605571139
> Prace zostały wykonane solidnie i w terminie
> 
> Pan Marek nr. 601535074
> Instalacja elektryczna zrobiona bardzo porządnie
> 
> ...

----------


## koziarz

Witam
Szukam ekipy z malopolskiego do wymurowania paki w systemie porotherm profi możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## mdziuba

Stan surowy otwarty gotowy. 
Czas podziękować forum muratora i wspomóc innych budujących własnymi doświadczeniami  i opiniami o wykonawcach.

Budowałem dom Marcel G2 z Archipelagu w okolicach Wieliczki. Ława fundamentowa szalowana, ściana fundamentowa z pustaku szalunkowego, ściany nośne i działowe beton komórkowy Termalica, strop żelbetowy, dach kopertowy kryty dachówką ceramiczną braas turmalin, dwa kominy. Dom udało się postawić w równe dwa miesięcy (oczywiście z przerwami technologicznymi, w sumie 32 dni robocze na budowie). Gdyby ktoś chciał o coś dopytać to proszę pisać: [email protected]

*Biała lista:*
*Kierownik budowy: 
Antoni Pilch, tel: 600 391 469.* Miły, kontaktowy gość, nie robi problemów jak chciałem coś zmienić w projekcie, zawsze podjechał jak były jakieś wątpliwości. Cena 2 tyś za całą budowę w tym 10 wizyt na budowie.

*Koparka: 
Tomek z Wieliczki, tel: 695 241 507.* Młody i dokładny gość. W sumie pracował u mnie 4 dni (miałem trochę równania działki). Koparka uczciwie pracował codziennie po 10 godzin, bez zbędnych przerw i bicia godzin. Cena 90 zł/h. Jakbym wiedział że tyle to zajmie to pewnie bym na początku wytargował niższą cenę.

*Ekipa budowlana:
Usługi ogólnobudowlane Piotr Chmielik, http://chmielik.com.pl/, tel: 517 445 160.* W sumie najważniejsze osoby na budowie więc opisze dokładnie. Ekipa 10 osobowa, właściciel, gość koło trzydziestki, cały czas pracuje z ekipą i pilnuje pracowników. Tempo pracy bardzo szybkie, dzięki czemu nie trzeba poświecić całego urlopu na budowę. Nie ma problemu jak chciałem coś zmienić lub dodać do ustalonego zakresu prac. Właściwie większość dodatkowych rzeczy była zrobiona gratis. Panowie codziennie sprzątają po sobie, zero alkoholu , nawet najmniejszego piwa w upały. Szef ma przy sobie alkomat :smile:  Maja cały swój sprzęt wiec jedyne co domawiałem to koparkę. Ściany i dach zrobione super, dobra dbałość o detale, malkontent zawsze by się do czegoś doczepił, ale jest naprawdę ok. Jedyna uwaga: Szef firmy jest uczulony na wiedzę z internetu, wiec jak ktoś coś przeczyta a nie sprawdzi dokładnie to dostanie „zje…be”  :smile: .  Cena za budowę 45 tyś, miałem oferty od 30 tyś do 70 tyś,  ale te najbardziej odbiegające odrzuciłem od razu. Jakby ktoś dzwonił to niech powie że ma numer od Marcina z Krainy Deszczowców (Trąbki) (na 5 z 6 lań betonu padało w trakcie lania lub zaraz po, wiec było sporo pracy przy zabezpieczaniu betonu. Za tą pracę szacun dla ekpiy, goście się nie oszczędzali.

*Skład budowlany:
Dacholand z Mogilan, kontakt do  Łukasza Lisa: 533 865 997*. Mają praktycznie wszystko na miejscu. Cześć materiałów kupowałem jeszcze w tamtym roku aby odliczyć VAT i mimo tego nie było problemów ze zwrotem. Dowożą wszystko na czas. Jak ktoś będzie brał materiał na cały dom to można wytargować spory rabat. Można zamówić towar i przyjechać zapłacić hurtem za kilka rzeczy naraz (można płacić kartą). Proszę się powołać na mnie lub na Chmielika, od razu jest rabat.

*Transport materiałów sypkich:
**tel: 506 084 760* – uczciwy gość i dobre ceny. Mają bazę koło Gdowa. Przykładowo za 20 ton kamienia drenażowego 8-16 zapłaciłem 1000 zł. 
*Tel: 509 754 484* – tez firma z okolic Gdowa, cena 500 zł za czteroosiowe auto piasku do zasypu fundamentów.

*Szara lista*:

*Dach Styl, Kraków, ul. Nad Serafą* przy wjeździe od Wieliczki. Teoretycznie wszystko ok, ale drobny niesmak pozostał. Kupiłem u nich w tamtym roku kompletny materiał na dach, w sumie ponad 40 tyś PLN. Został mi jeden kominek wentylacyjny i trochę dachówki i niestety nie mogę tego oddać  :sad:  Panowie tłumacza się tym ze maja zamknięty rok księgowy, chociaż mogliby to ode mnie odkupić za złotówkę i sprzedać komuś za złotówkę, doliczając wyższa cenę w innej pozycji. Ale się nie chcę, więc niesmak pozostał, szczególnie że wpłaciłem kasę rok temu a materiał odebrałem teraz. Cena za dachówkę ok, ale wszystkie dodatkowe akcesoria typu folia kalenicowa, wkręty, membrany itp. drogie wiec warto szukać gdzie indziej.

*Czarna lista:
*Pogoda  :smile:  Może dlatego że miałem do niej pecha to miałem szczęście do ludzi wiec czarna lista jest pusta.

Uwagi:
Poproście wykonawcę o dokładne zestawienie materiałów. Wszystkie lekkie rzeczy typu folie budowlane, taśmy, gwoździe, pianki, łączniki ciesielskie, stopnie i ławy kominiarskie itp. kupujcie przez internet.  Jest dużo, dużo taniej. Jeżeli możecie to dzwońcie i szukajcie osób które przywożą rzeczy typu piasek, kamień itp. Kupcie wcześniej i zostawcie na działce.. U mnie weszło 16 auto do zasypki, koszt auta 500 zł, gdybym nie potrzebował tego na już to może by się udało zaoszczędzić sporo kasy.

Uff. Spłaciłem dług względem forum  :smile:

----------


## celeim

czy mozesz napisac jakiej firmie zleciles naprawe i czy bylo ok?



> Potwierdzam w całej rozciągłości opinie o tej firmie.Byłem ich klientem kilka lat temu,niestety sprawy serwisu wyglądają skandalicznie .Moje wrażenie jest takie,że jeszcze na początku jak kierował firma osobiście Karol Górecki było zdecydowanie lepiej .Teraz rządzi tam Krystian Górecki i firma najwyrazniej schodzi na psy.Interesuje ich tylko złapanie klienta,a nie jakieś tam pierdoły i reklamacje.
> Naprawę zepsutej rolety zleciłem innej firmie ,bo nie mogłem się od nich tego doprosić.Jak gardzą taką robota ,to niech się gonią .
> My tu musimy piętnować takie firmy ,może z braku klientów  po prostu się zwiną !

----------


## cannon

Przepraszam ,że dopiero dziś odpisuję ,ale nie było mnie  w Krakowie.
Zleciłem naprawę firmie Intech ale adresu nie pamiętam.Znajdziesz go w necie.
Naprawa odbyła się bez zarzutu,w środku zimy,mroznej zresztą .Zapomniałem tylko o tym,że mamy dwa piloty do żaluzji i został zaprogramowany tylko jeden   ::-(:     naprawiona żaluzja nie otwiera się górnym pilotem.

A skoro już sie rozpisałem to dopisuję kolejną laurkę dla firmy Super Tynki-Tomasz Zamorski www.supertynki.pl tel.601 667 101.
Tynki wykonane w lipcu i wszystko, jak  to jest w zwyczaju tej  firmy ,w najlepszym porządku .
Tynki równiutkie i gładziutkie!
Aż się boję czy Panu Tomaszowi nie poprzewraca się w głowie od tych wszystkich pochwał  :Smile:

----------


## STYLWESTER

Witam.
Pilnie poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia budynku jednorodzinnego z zewnątrz gdyż umówiona wcześniej ekipa odmówiła w ostatniej chwili.
Będę wdzięczna za każdy namiar. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Olga_321

Z naszych ostatnich doświadczeń mogę dopisać na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ:

BRUKARZ: 
Pan Damian Windak, firma  BudMax, tel. 506 666 835
www.brukarstwo.info

Praca wykonana szybko, sprawnie i zgodnie z ustaleniami. Po zgłoszeniu drobnych usterek Pan Damian szybko je naprawił.

OGRODZENIE: 
Pan Krzysztof Kwiatkowski, firma ogrodzenia-matrix, tel. 669-019-637, http://www.ogrodzenia-matrix.pl/

PRACE OGRODOWE: 
Pan Michał tel: 721 449 594

----------


## życzliwy19

*Czarna Lista:*
Omijać z daleka firma od dachów, nazwa *Jurbud* lokalizacja *Tarnów i okolice*.
Wykonali u mnie dach z blachodachówki w tym oczywiście okucia kominów. Wszystkie kominy nieszczelne, oczywiście reklamacja przyszli pokleili taśmą na wierzchu blachy i sylikonami naciapali nic nie pomogło, dzwonie żeby to poprawili (kilka razy) "oczywiście przyjdziemy" i nic kase dostali mają Cie głęboko w d..ie. Odradzam wszystkim takich PARTACZY bez pojęcia o tym co robią.

----------


## robert.g35

BIAŁA LISTA

Witam
Chciałbym polecić Pana Pawła nr 884902104
wykonał u mnie gładzie,flizy i malowanie.
Pan Paweł dba o każdy szczegół, służy radą, nie unika nie wygodnych prac i utrzymuje porządek
na budowie przez cały okres jej trwania. 
Z wykonanych prac jestem bardzo zadowolony

----------


## krakus73

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić kominiarza z okolic Gdowa do odbioru przewodów kominowych?

----------


## wilczus

Witam, gdzie w Krk lub okolicy zamawialiście kamień na blat kuchenny ? ktoś godny polecenia ?  myślałam nad Pro-granitem z Niepołomic dopóki nie znalazłam nieprzychylnej opinii na forum ....

----------


## dorkaS

Akurat kamień nie na blat, ale kilka innych rzeczy w Wieliczce w firmie Krakam. W porównaniu z innymi taniej i nie było jęków, że czegoś się nie da. Dało się i dokładnie zgodnie z życzeniami.

----------


## Olga_321

Kamień na blat z montażem zamówiliśmy w firmie Milbart z Mszany Dolnej. Cenowo wyszło dużo korzystniej niż w innych punktach w Krakowie. Montaż bez zastrzeżeń więc mogę ich spokojnie polecić: www.milbart.com

----------


## Olga_321

Poszukuję stolarza do wykonania dwóch dużych pergoli na tarasie (południe Krakowa). Czy ktoś ma sprawdzony kontakt?

----------


## JDIT

Po dokonaniu kilku wycen, powierzyłam wykonanie mojego blatu panu Piszczkowi. Mogę go z czystym sumieniem polecić - wszystko zgodnie z projektem na czas ( co do minuty, a to się rzadko zdarzało na mojej budowie...)., blat na barek wzmocniony odpowiednią konstrukcją ( nie każdy chciał się podjąć wykonania),kamień dokładnie taki, jak chciałam ( satynowany). Mam opory przed polecaniem innych wykonawców, bo zawsze było jakieś, choćby "małe ale..." Tutaj nie mam wątpliwości, więc podaję namiary - warto sprawdzić:
Piszczek Jarosław Kamieniarstwo
 tel. kom. 502 647 015 
ul. Przylesie 1
30-444 Libertów
woj. małopolskie
I zdjęcie mojego blatu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...9&d=1393331312



> Witam, gdzie w Krk lub okolicy zamawialiście kamień na blat kuchenny ? ktoś godny polecenia ?  myślałam nad Pro-granitem z Niepołomic dopóki nie znalazłam nieprzychylnej opinii na forum ....

----------


## roots23

Witam, macie namiary na okna PCV z Dobczyc, Myślenic, Gdowa, Wieliczki? W miarę tanio, dobrze z wyceną i montażem?

----------


## wilczus

A zamawiał ktoś z was blat granitowy w firmie DARKAM na ul Babińskiego ?

albo ARKOM na ul .Półłanki ? 

dostałam ciekawe wyceny z tych firm ,ale nie mogę znaleźć opinii ....
strach czy coś nie spieprzą ...  :Confused:

----------


## diablo74

W okolicach Proszowic radzę unikać firmy budowlanej Maciej Piątek Sławomir Grajek, chyba że ktoś narzeka na brak adrenaliny, stresu i posiada nadmiar pieniędzy na poprawki po tych nieudacznikach.

----------


## roots23

Poszukuję dobrych tynkarzy z okolic Dobczyc, Gdowa, Myślenic, Wieliczki

----------


## slusar

> poszukuję dobrych tynkarzy z okolic dobczyc, gdowa, myślenic, wieliczki


poltynk

----------


## jasiek1985

*Ostrzeżenie przez duże O*! przed pseudo-firmą która nazywa się BUD KACZMARCZYK vel Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk z Lipnika koło Myślenic. Występuje tez pod mailem [email protected] coś tam po małpce lub telefon 507256723
Nie będę więcej pisał bo ten koleś wysyła smsy z pogróżkami więc zwyczajnie się boję. Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany wyczynami budowlanymi tego pana to chętnie opisze na priva. W każdym razie proszę mi wierzyć - należy go omijać szerokim łukiem!
Pozdrawiam
Jasiek

----------


## Piotr_M

Część,
poszukuję sprawdzonego serwisanta kotła de Detrich - Kraków i okolice.
Bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi.

----------


## Aneta1499

> Czarna Lista 
> *masakra*, sprawa w sądzie ,  trzymajcie się z dala!! 
> 
> Urzędowski Sławomir Firma Stolarsko-Montażowa
> os. Stalowe 11 m. 19 Kraków
> Małopolskie Polska
> 601084052


Potwierdzam,  zamówiłam meble 3 miesiące temu, wpłaciłam zaliczkę 2000 zł i nadal nie ma ani mebli, ani pieniędzy i prawdopodobnie nie będzie, jutro sprawa trafia na policję.

----------


## krakus73

Do białej listy dodaję elektryka, który wykonał u mnie instalację elektryczną:

Jacek Dybał, tel. 605 101 601, gość jest ze Skawiny, ale wykonuje instalacje w całej Polsce.

----------


## mathiasso

a montował ktoś tu z obecnych solary? szukam pilnie jakiegoś sprawdzonego fachowcy.

----------


## slusar

> a montował ktoś tu z obecnych solary? szukam pilnie jakiegoś sprawdzonego fachowcy.


Sprawdz firmę FullInstal z Skawiny/Krakowa
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mathiasso

dzięki... sprawdzę ich, ten post widziałem... liczyłem że może ktoś jeszcze coś napisze  :smile:

----------


## wprowadzony w błąd

do czarnej listy firm budowlanych z Krakowa dodaję Austrobud - za totalną ignorancję i niesłowność. Właściciel od pół roku wodził za nos obiecując terminy, następnie je przesuwając a na koniec nie ma nawet odwagi odebrać telefonu. Omijać proszę szerokim łukiem.

----------


## fighter1983

> do czarnej listy firm budowlanych z Krakowa dodaję Austrobud - za totalną ignorancję i niesłowność. Właściciel od pół roku wodził za nos obiecując terminy, następnie je przesuwając a na koniec nie ma nawet odwagi odebrać telefonu. Omijać proszę szerokim łukiem.


Oooo jaka nazwa podobna. Proszę nie łączyć ze mną. To inna firma. Mam nadzieje ze wpisujący potwierdzi chociaż to jeden post na fm.

----------


## wprowadzony w błąd

> Oooo jaka nazwa podobna. Proszę nie łączyć ze mną. To inna firma. Mam nadzieje ze wpisujący potwierdzi chociaż to jeden post na fm.


tak potwierdzam. Chodzi o AUSTROBUD (od Austrii). Zbieżność nazw przypadkowa.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## fighter1983

> tak potwierdzam. Chodzi o AUSTROBUD (od Austrii). Zbieżność nazw przypadkowa.
> Pozdrawiam,


Dziekuje i przykro mi ze z firma o podobnej nazwie miales problem.

----------


## Jankel22

A ja mogę polecic firme Ban-kor-bet z Tarnowa. Doradzili mi i dostarczyli bardzo dobrą mieszankę przy budowie domu.

----------


## barlaw

Do czarnej listy chciałbym dodać brukarza Pana Artura Piotrowskiego z firmy AJO. Specjalizują się w układaniu kostki brukowej. Byłem z nim umówiony na 300m2 podjazdu.  Uzgodniliśmy że wszystko ma być wykonane do końca października bo taki mam termin pozwolenia. Oczywiście zapewniał, że bez problemu zdąży. Czekałem na niego 4 miesiące. Najpierw był w szpitalu potem maszyna mu się przewróciła i był w Niemczech po części, potem ekipa miała wypadek i połowa pracowników w szpitalu potem znowu on w szpitalu itd. Na dwa tygodnie przed końcem października dowiaduje się że tego nie zrobi. Nie polecam.

----------


## konrad_30

ELEWACJA. Polecam usługi Pana Staszka Wisniewskiego. W zeszłym roku robił elewacje mojego domu która została zrobiona bardzo dobrze. Przed rozpoczęciem prac wszystko zostało gruntownie zabezpieczone łącznie z nadbitka która miałem już zrobioną i pomalowaną. Po każdym dniu pracy wszystkie odpady, śmieci itp. były zbierane także wokół budynku było czysto i tak co dziennie. Pan Stanisław był codziennie na budowie ( cały dzień) i miał na wszystko oko, gdy wyszedł mały problem z wykuszem został od razu rozwiązany. Pracownicy p. Staszka zdyscyplinowani, widać że wiedza kto rządzi, i przede wszystkim znają się dobrze na tym co robią. Materiał zamawiałem sam jednak gdy czegoś brakło nie było problemu żeby p. Staszek wsiadł w swoje auto i pojechał na skład, tak samo z tynkiem zamawiałem ja a przywiózł p. Staszek. Jak wspomniałem materiał kupowałem i zamawiałem sam jednak nie było żadnego marnotrawstwa.  Zawsze doradzał gdy mieliśmy jakieś wątpliwości czy zrobić tak czy tak. Po tak dobrze zrobionej elewacji i przy tak dobrej ekipie zdecydowaliśmy polecić p. Staszka koleżance która w tym roku skorzystała z jego usług i również tak jak my jest bardzo zadowolona z elewacji swojego domu. Zapraszam do mnie, chętnie pokaże wykonana elewacje przez p. Staszka.
 U mnie SNIEŻNO BIAŁA LISTA.

----------


## Storczyk007

Proszę o polecenie firmy do tynków i wylewek (mogą być firmy które robią obie prace mogą być też osobno od tynków i osobno od wylewek). 
Wiem że SuperTynki są super, ale szukam jakiejś alternatywy. 
Budowa na północy Krakowa.

----------


## barlaw

Kolejny brukarz do czarnej listy: Pan Tomasz Marel z firmy Marel Bruk. Specjalizuje się w kostce granitowej. Przez 2 miesiące wodził mnie za nos. Co tydzień miał rozpocząć pracę za tydzień. Nie odbiera telefonów. Nie polecam.

Czy ktoś może polecić brukarza od kostki granitowej? Na dwóch już się sparzyłem. Mam do ułożenia 250m2. Dziękuję.

----------


## Orchidea55

> I ja dorzucę swoje trzy grosze do opinii na temat pracy ekipy p. Stanisława.
> Wybraliśmy tą ekipę dzięki opiniom z forum, p.Staszek przyjechał, wycenił i umówiliśmy się na termin rozpoczęcia prac. Okazało się, że może u nas być wcześniej niż w umówionym terminie, co nas ucieszyło, ale prosiliśmy o telefon tydzień wcześniej żeby zamówić materiały.
> Nastała cisza, aż do mojego telefonu w sprawie sprecyzowania co konkretnie mamy zamówić i nagle okazało się, że p.Staszek cytuje: "wchodzę do Państwa jutro", bez wcześniejszego uprzedzenia, tym samym bez materiałów... Ostatecznie "wszedł" kilka dni później.
> Prace trwały ok.2 tygodnie, efekt końcowy można powiedzieć, że jest ok. Natomiast chciałem zwrócić uwagę na kilka istotnych spraw dotyczących ekipy:
> 1. Pan Stanisław mimo że jest dość uprzejmy, chyba ma za dużo zleceń, bo pracował "na dwa fronty" na dwóch budowach, przez co ekipa którą zostawiał u nas na budowie "koczowała" od 7 rano, a czasami nawet wcześniej do późnych godzin w zasadzie nocnych, bo odbierał ich ok. 22-23. Zatem panowie przez kilka godzin nudzili się czekając na szefa.
> 2. Pan Staszek lubi sobie ułatwiać pracę, dlatego przy wszelkich trudnościach napotkanych po drodze, winę widział tylko u innych wykonawców, zamiast skupić się na rozwiązaniu problemu. Często jego sugestie wymagały dodatkowych zakupów materiałów, które nie zostały później użyte...
> 3. Ochota do prac wykraczających poza pewien schemat była też bardzo marna. W efekcie pod wiatą na ścianie mamy na wierzchu "pętelkę" z kablem antenowym, gdyż panowie zamiast go wcisnąć pod styropian, stwierdzili że mogę sobie podciąć belkę drewnianą żeby to schować przed kładzeniem styropianu. Pewnie bym to sam zrobił, tyle tylko że powiedziano mi o tym wieczorem, a z rano już był kładziony styropian. Zresztą naprawdę prościej było to schować pod styropianem tak jak inne instalacje...Tylko komuś się nie chciało...
> 4. Ocieplenie budynku, to dość brudzący temat, ale syf jaki pozostawiła po sobie ekipa w udostępnionym garażu... szkoda gadać. Przy okazji rozbito mi kilka rzeczy, mimo że była tak składowane iż nie było prawa aby coś im się stało...
> 5. Zniszczenie materiału, który można było zwrócić, m.in. styropianu, bo panowie wykorzystali go jako podkłady zamiast drabin czy rusztowania. Zamawianie też nieadekwatnych ilości drobnych rzeczy, których nie da się już zwrócić. Zmarnowanie kilkunastu metrów podbitki, a w zasadzie desek i lakieru, gdyż pomalowano deski które były do odrzutu, a które mogliśmy wymienić na dobre...
> ...





> Czyli niestety potwierdziły sie wszystkie moje obawy. Krakus73 równie dobrze mógłbym podpisać się pod Twoim tekstem tak jakbym sam go pisał. U mnie co prawda nic nie zginęło, albo tak dokładnie nie sprawdzałem, ale pod wszystkimi innymi uwagami się podpisuję, łącznie z "żartami" szefa ekipy.
> Pozdrawiam





> Czytam i nie wierzę że chodzi o ta sama osobę. Pan Staszek w zeszłym roku robił elewacje mojego domu i to co tu czytam w głowie mi się nie mieści. Na początek chciałem uprzedzić że nie jestem w żadnej sytuacji rodzinnej i innych takich z p. Stanisławem. Elewacja mojego domu została zrobiona bardzo dobrze, przed rozpoczęciem prac wszystko zostało gruntownie zabezpieczone łącznie z nadbitka która miałem już zrobioną i pomalowaną. Po każdym dniu pracy wszystkie odpady, śmieci itp. były zbierane także wokół budynku było czysto i tak co dziennie. Pan Stanisław był codziennie na budowie ( cały dzień) i miał na wszystko oko, gdy wyszedł mały problem z wykuszem został od razu rozwiązany. Pracownicy p. Staszka zdyscyplinowani, widać że wiedza kto rządzi, i przede wszystkim znają się dobrze na tym co robią. Materiał zamawiałem sam jednak gdy czegoś brakło nie było problemu żeby p. Staszek wsiadł w swoje auto i pojechał na skład, tak samo z tynkiem zamawiałem ja a przywiózł p. Staszek. Jak wspomniałem materiał kupowałem i zamawiałem sam jednak nie było żadnego marnotrawstwa. Zawsze doradzał gdy mieliśmy jakieś wątpliwości czy zrobić tak czy tak. Nic, podkreślam nic na budowie nie zginęło. Po tak dobrze zrobionej elewacji i przy tak dobrej ekipie zdecydowaliśmy polecić p. Staszka koleżance która w tym roku skorzystała z jego usług i również tak jak my jest bardzo zadowolona z elewacji swojego domu. Zapraszam do mnie, chętnie pokaże wykonana elewacje przez p. Staszka, zresztą koleżanka również.
> Także u mnie BIAŁA LISTA.


U mnie też było ok. tak że polecam

----------


## dyzu007

> Proszę o polecenie firmy do tynków i wylewek (mogą być firmy które robią obie prace mogą być też osobno od tynków i osobno od wylewek). 
> Wiem że SuperTynki są super, ale szukam jakiejś alternatywy. 
> Budowa na północy Krakowa.


Co do wylewek polecam firmę Poltynk robili mi wylewki w piwnicy - super równe czego nie mogę powiedzieć o wylewach "supertynkow" które mam na parterze i pietrze kontakt  Konrad 667 955 496
[email protected]

----------


## adamzzz

Czas podsumować rok budowy .
Z całej budowy najbardziej jestem zadowolony z ekipy która robiła mi stan surowy. Pracuje za granicą i budowali pod moją nieobecność, na budowie byłem chyba 2 dni. Praktycznie nic mnie nie interesowało w czasie budowy, cześć materiałów typu więźba, płyty i inne pierdoły załatwiał pan Mateusz i co ważne w dobrych cenach. Mimo młodego wieku jest to człowiek doświadczony i odpowiedzialny, dbający nie tylko o swój interes ale tez o dobro inwestora.Każdy kto buduje zdalnie tak jak ja wie ile znaczy dobry wykonawca.Cenowo nie byli najtańsi ale nie załuje żadnej złotówki wydanej na robociznę.
Co do samej wykonanej pracy to naprawdę jest ok. Mury super równe, żelbety czyli wieńce, słupy i nadproża również równo zrobione, dach wykonany starannie.  Podsumowując godni polecenia
Biała lista-Madejbud z miejcowości Pcim. Mateusz Madej 607134648

Pan Patryk Ignaczak z hurtowni 3wdb z Oświęcimia. Kupiłem u nich materiały w bardzo dobrych cenach. Silikaty kupiłem taniej niż w najtańszym sklepie internetowym, siatkę zbrojeniową z transportem taniej niż na Allegro bez, xps- a taniej nie widziałem, i ostatnio styropian i wełnę tez w bardzo dobrych cench. Najważniejsze to negocjowanie cen. Towar zawsze na czas i taki jak powinien być, wzorowy kontakt, widać ze temu Panu zależy na klientach. 
600421837

Do białej listy dopisze tez elektryka. Pan Zbigniew Sładek instaler. Praca wykonana fachowo, szybko i tak samo pan Zbigniew wszystko załatwił sam. Moja rola ograniczona została tylko do rozplanowania instalacji co gdzi chce mieć  ( z pomocą elektryka) i na końcu zapłaty za wykonaną prace. Pan Zbigniew zorganizował wszystko łącznie z kompletem materiałów typu kable, peszle, rozdzielnia, cały odgrom, otok, szpilki i masę pierdółek, załatwił też koparkę i wszystko dobrał w czasie. Jedyne zastrzeżenia mogę mieć do sposobu kucia bruzd. W paru miejscach na cienkich ścianach wypchali mur z drugiej strony.
Niedogadalismy tez sprawy puszek które zostały zbyt płytko osadzone. Choć to chyba moja wina bo mówiłem ze tynk będzie cienkowarstwowy.
Całość elektryki i odgromu wyszło 14 tys. Niby drogo ale w tym mam full. Elektryka, odgrom, kabel zasilający 80 m i prace wykonana dobrze i kompleksowo. 
W tym roku podstawowa cena u pana Zbigniewa to było 30 zł za punkt . 
692121797

Betoniarnia smolbet ze smolic. Beton odpowiedniej konsystencji, odpowiedniej ilości i bardzo dobrej cenie. Biała lista

Czarna lista.  Betoniarnia podolsze koło zatora. Pierwsza gruszka dziwnie rzadka i małej pojemności zreszta kolejne tez nie takiej knsystencji jak powinny. Dodatkowo drożej niż u konkurencji.

Tynki. Supertynki. Nie wiem jak maja wyglądać prawidłowo wykonane tynki wiec co do jakości ścian nie mogę się wypowiedzieć.  Jedynie zastrzeżenia mogę mieć do tego ze zatynkowali ok 40 puszek. Na plus dla firmy jest to ze zaproponowali ze przyjadą i znajdą ale na szczęście udało mi się znaleść osobiście.
Nie wiem czy wszystkie firmy tynkarskie maja w umowach zapisane normatywne zużycie materiału na 100 m2. 
U mnie przy równych ścianach ( oprócz jednej) była prawie tona naddatku. Najważniejsza ze ściany trzymają piony i płaszczyzny. 
Poniewaz jest to firma z aspiracjami do najlepszej na rynku uczciwie muszę umieścić ją na szarej liście. Głównie za te puszki i małe niedociągnięcia . Takiej firmie nie powinno to się przydażyć. Na szczęście pan Tomasz nie chowa głowy w piasek i jest gotowy poprawić wszystko co wybrednemu inwestorowi (czyli mi) się nie podoba. Prace zostały wykonane szybko i sprawnie.
Drugi raz tez bym ich wziął z tym ze byłbym podczas tynkowania i pilnował szczegółów.

----------


## gosia.kraków

dodaję do mojej białej listy: 
fliziarza Adama Kędziora
parkieciarza Pawła Sudera
hydraulika Adama Cyrka
zakład instalacji sanitarnych Tomasza Chmiela (robił przyłącz wody i kanalizacji)

----------


## gosia.kraków

Moja biała lista na chwilę obecną: 
stan surowy: Stanisław Kursa
ocieplenie domu: liderstan.pl Stanisław Kursa z ekipą 
gładzie: liderstan S. Kursa
tynki : poltynk Tomasz Olszewski
dzwi zewnętrzne firmy wiatrak , parapety i itp. : firma"Nasze okna", Elżbieta Leśniak

----------


## Firenze

> *CZARNA:*
> 
> Szczerze ODRADZAM firmę *DREWEX* z Krakowa, a o szczegółach napiszę wkrótce.


Także szczerze odradzam tę "firmę" .. Całkowity brak profesjonalizmu, "olewanie" Klienta, nieterminowość. Nie polecam.

----------


## Firenze

*BIAŁA:* Polecam DACHOLAND z Mogilan! Nas obsługiwał p. Rafał.  Profesjonalnie, szybko, terminowo, dobre ceny i przede wszystkim bez nerwów. Szczerze POLECAM.

----------


## Cherii

Do *CZARNEJ* listy wykonawców w małopolsce dodać należy ekipę *Pana Jacka Armaty* z Tomaszowic pod Wieliczką.
Mega nierzetelny facet. Naobiecywał, uzgodniliśmy i podpisaliśmy Harmonogram rzeczowo - finansowy i na tym by się skończyło. Zostawił Nas na początku robót I etapu wykonania piwnic i nawet nie zdążyliśmy przed zimą wyjść z ziemi. Okazało się, iż ma niewielkie moce przerobowe a podjął się zbyt wielu budów.
Tak na marginesie Pan Armata jak się później okazało nie ma żadnej zarejestrowanej firmy, gdyż zdołał ją zamknąć pod koniec 2012 o czym nie raczył poinformować. 
Pomimo, iż trafił do Nas z polecenia szczerze *NIE POLECAM*.

----------


## Katarzyna9

Również gorąco polecam firmę LIDERSTAN !!!! Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z tak solidną firmą, która wykonuje prace tak dokładnie, fachowo i za niewielką cenę patrząc przez pryzmat końcowych efektów. Potrafią zrobić wszystko, od fundamentów, dachu, po regipsy czy elewacje. Zaufałam im przy każdej pracy budowlanej i się nie zawiodłam. Zajrzyjcie na ich stronę internetową, bo warto:  liderstan.pl  
Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić i bez porównania z innymi firmami,z którymi miałam do czynienia.

----------


## Balto

Pierwszy post i od razu reklama - ech można by to troszku kulturniej robić a nie tak na pałę i po oczach....

----------


## fighter1983

> Również gorąco polecam firmę LIDERSTAN !!!! Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z tak solidną firmą, która wykonuje prace tak dokładnie, fachowo i za niewielką cenę patrząc przez pryzmat końcowych efektów. Potrafią zrobić wszystko, od fundamentów, dachu, po regipsy czy elewacje. Zaufałam im przy każdej pracy budowlanej i się nie zawiodłam. Zajrzyjcie na ich stronę internetową, bo warto:  liderstan.pl  
> Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić i bez porównania z innymi firmami,z którymi miałam do czynienia.


Panie Stanislawie  :smile:  z Pana strony info:
*Stanisław Kursa* – właściciel firmy


Kobylec 252
32-740 Łapanów
tel: 
i teraz konfrontujac to z informacjami zawartymi w profilu:
Katarzyna9 

WITAJ, czytaj i pytaj...  :smile: 
ZarejestrowanyJan 2015SkądŁapanówKod pocztowy32-740




Smiem myslec, ze 32-740 Łapanów jest metropolia wielkosci no najmniej Warszawy, skoro takiiiii zbieg okolicznosci nastapil, ze firma z Lapanowa jest polecana przez jednopostowca z Łapanowa. Wikipedia mowi ze łapanów w 2006r mial 1000 mieszkanców...
No cud nad cudy sie wydarzył, ze akurat Katarzyna z Łapanowa poleciła Stanisława z Łapanowa  :smile:  

Są 2 mozliwości:
1 - wydarzył się cud
2 - ma Pan Panie Stanisławie wszystkich forumowiczów za skończonych idiotów 

Natomiast skoro taki Pan jest rewelacyjny - zapraszam serdecznie do wspolpracy jako moj podwykonawca. Tyle ze ja oczekuje od Pana tylko wykonania elewacji - bo w tym jestem wyspecjalizowany. Jak ktos jest od wszystkiego - to jest do niczego... no ale moze sie myle?
Powaznie - jak chce Pan wspolpracowac - zapraszam - w zakresie ETICS na materiałach takich jak w mojej stopce.

----------


## Katarzyna9

Proszę nie oceniać mnie swoją miarą. Mam prawo wyrazić swoje zdanie i to robię. Jeśli sprawdza Pan dane to proszę dokładnie,pan Stanisław nie jest z Łapanowa. Poza tym co w tym dziwnego, że wybrałam osobę z mojego otoczenia? A co do elewacji to proszę się kontaktować z Panem Stanisławem,bo mnie to nie dotyczy. Poza tym co w tym dziwnego, że jest fachowcem w każdej dziedzinie? Dla chcącego nic trudnego- ale widocznie dla Pana to problem  :smile:  Mimo wszystko pozdrawiam.

----------


## dorkaS

Pani Katarzyno, nic prostszego by uwiarygodnić swoje opinie - proszę stworzyć własny wątek, opowiedzieć co i jak i z czego było robione. Tu przybywa zbyt wiele osób robiących dokładnie to, co Pani. W dodatku poprzedni Pani wpis jest dość standardowo brzmiący, stąd nieufność Forumowiczów. Fachowiec wieloczynnościowy to często zmora budujących, choć perełki też się wśród nich trafiają.

----------


## Katarzyna9

> Pani Katarzyno, nic prostszego by uwiarygodnić swoje opinie - proszę stworzyć własny wątek, opowiedzieć co i jak i z czego było robione. Tu przybywa zbyt wiele osób robiących dokładnie to, co Pani. W dodatku poprzedni Pani wpis jest dość standardowo brzmiący, stąd nieufność Forumowiczów. Fachowiec wieloczynnościowy to często zmora budujących, choć perełki też się wśród nich trafiają.


Pani Dorko, tak też miałam zrobić, lecz teraz stwierdzam,że to bez sensu udowadnianie komuś na siłę,że ja to ja. Może i mój wpis był standardowo brzmiący, jednak wyraziłam poprostu swoją szczerą opinię na temat firmy,z której jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo myślałam, że o to też chodzi na tym forum. Ale patrząc tym tokiem myślenia czy nie powinniśmy podejrzewać każdej osoby wyrażającej negatywne zdanie na temat danej firmy, że to konkurencja? 
A co do firmy to nikt nikomu nie nakazuje wybierać firmy, a mój wpis chyba nie zrobił nikomu krzywdy? Chciałam polecić solidną firmę, ale jeśli ktoś oskarża mnie o podszywanie się pod kogoś, to widocznie jestem zbyt uczciwą osobą, która trafiła na nieodpowiednie forum.
 Życzę fachowców i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Pani Katarzyno 
W takim ukladzie jezeli na prawde Pani intencje byly czyste i jest to firma godna polecenia - przepraszam najmocniej. nie mniej jednak prosze poinformowac Pana Stanislawa o tym wpisie i powaznie niech sie do mnie odezwie. Bardzo chetnie skorzystam z jego uslug w zakresie docieplen budynkow - jezeli jest faktycznie tak dobry jak Pani pisze - na 100% sie dogadamy i nawiazemy dlugofalowa wspolprace. 
Dla mnie tez zmora jest znalezienie dobrych ludzi do pracy pomimo bardzo godziwej stawki jaka proponujemy pracownikom i firmom podwykonawczym.

Reakcja na wpis byla dosc standardowa, kazdy kto jest na tym forum dluzej niz rok widzial setki wpisow autoreklamy jednopostowcow. Stad tez jezeli aktycznie jest to jedno z setek autentycznych polecen - przepraszam najmocniej - nie takie mialem intencje

----------


## Balto

I jeszcze jedna uwaga: na forum jest iluś wykonawców, producentów i tak dalej. Pojedyncze chyba tylko istoty wchodziły i krzyczały: "narody klękajcie bo ja jestem najlepszy w tym co robię". Można być rewelacyjnym - ale zawsze trafi się ktoś kto coś może zrobić lepiej. Poza tym to czy ktoś wie co mówi, bez problemu można zweryfikować zadając kilka pytań: a po co, a dlaczego, a jak.
Przecież można na FM wrzucić kilka zdjęć to robił pan XY - u mnie, wtedy siądą teoretycy i fura praktyków i albo pocmokają z zadowoleniem albo objadą jak pewnego burego zwierza. Prosimy o zdjęcia.

----------


## gruby22

Witam wszystkich kojaży ktoś firme remontowo budowlaną Andrzej Zieba z okolic myslenic  ( Stróża) potrzebuje opini na jej temat .                                                    Dziekuje :Smile:

----------


## basteklisia

Witam wszystkich serdecznie. Jestem tutaj nowy dopiero wczytuje sie we wszystkie watki..
A juz potrzebował bym waszej pomocy :smile: 
Otorz otrzymałem pozwolenie na budowe domku jednorodzinnego i poszukuje rzetelnej ekipy budowlanej a ze troszku goni mnie czas bo chcialbym zaczac juz na wiosne.... wiec moze polecicie jakas/jakies Firmy z Tarnowa/Dabrowy Tarnowskiej i okolic i nie tylko
Z góry Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## GoksaP

Poszukuję firmy, która wykonana SSO w miejscowości Narama (gm. Iwanowice) - przy trasie S7 (koło Michałowc).

Ktoś ma kogoś godnego polecenia?

----------


## kanibal18

Witam Wszystkich,

Polecam z mojej strony znaną tu ekipę FRB Ślusarczyk (Piotr Ślusarczyk). 
Potwierdzam ich fachowość i świetną robotę jeżeli chodzi o zabudowę poddasza. Spokojnie można Panów zostawić i działają z najwyższa precyzją. Wszystko konkretnie, zgodnie z planem i bardzo porządnie. Posiadają wiedzę, doświadczenie i używają odpowiedniego sprzętu z najwyższej półki. Są zorganizowani i zostawiają co istotne porządek! Cena adekwatna do jakości usług.

Kontakt m.in. tutaj: 
https://www.facebook.com/FRBSLUSARCZYK
http://pslusarczyk.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## slavexx

Pierwszy wpis i od razu krótkie podsumowanie budowy. Na tą chwilę zostałotylko malowanie. Dziękuje forum za sprawdzone namiary, ale niestety nie wszyscy się sprawdizili jak należy .
Na początek bezproblemowi wykonawcy :
Dachówka Creaton Firma Podwyszyński -przyjemna i profesjonalna obsługa (dziękuje Panu Robertowi) dachówka wygłąda ładnie i spełnia oczekiwania. 

Leszek Biskup (elektryka) - wszystko sprawnie, według ustaleń, w tym podłączenie agregatu prądotwórczego.

Pan Stanisław (hydraulik) - system ogrzewania podłogowego + grzejniki, stacja uzdatniania wody, odkurzacz centralny, kanalizacja. Współpraca jak i wykonanie dobre, bez zastrzeżeń, odkurzacz jeszcze nie zamontowany.

Okna Oknoplast Wieliczka - precyzyjne pomiary i montaż, do tej pory bez zastrzeżeń i problemów. Zobaczę po kilku latach.

Drzwi wejsciowe i wewnętrzne Cal salon Hoff, montaż ekipa Wiesława Tora (polecany tutaj)- drzwi wejściowe zamontowane, wszystko bez zastrzeżeń. Z Montażu drzwi wewnętrzych jestem nie do końca zadowolony: oscieżnice dopasowane nie wszędzie dobrze, akrylowanie niedbałe. Same drzwi wygładają moim zdaniem bardzo ładnie. 

Marian (fliziarz) - dość cieżko jesli chodzi o terminy, ale praca wykonana bardzo dobrze, a do tego przyjemny człowiek. Zaczynali prace od łazienek, dalej cały parter, schody i kominek.

Geodeta Paweł Zarębski (polecany na forum) - inwentaryzacja powykonawcza wykonana terminowo i w rozsądnej cenie. Także dodatkowo wykonał uzgodnienie szamba.

MK bruk - w 1 etapie wykonali podbudowe pod kostke, terminowo, bezproblemowo, a podjazd nie jest z latwych. Zobaczymy jak będzie z kostką.

Teraz niestety czas na mniej przyjemnych “fachowców”.:

Jerzy Dzięcioł (SSO) -  jeżeli krótko  - omijać szerokim łukiem, partacz i oszust. Wszystko było przerabiane. Sprawa jest w sądzie , zobaczymy jak się potoczy, ale podejscie do pracy nie do przyjęcia, zainteresowanych prosze o priv. 

Ewa Celary - kierownik budowy który broni interesów i wykonania prac przez  partaczy ( niezgodne ze sztuką budowania) i oszustów, a także zapomina droge na budowe . Nie współpracować najlepsze rozwiązanie. Jak się okazało w bardzo dobrych stosunkach z wykonawca SSO . Zgrani bardzo dobrze ). Takie krótkie podsumowanie.

I najbardziej zawiodłem się z bardzo polecaną i znaną tutaj firmą Supertynki : 
Wszystko zaczeło się od wykonania tynków cemetowo-wapiennych i wylewek (podkreślam usługi byli zamowione razem) . Tynki wykonane dobrze, ale wszystkie puszki, gniazdka, otwory i własnoręcznie robiona wylewka bardzo ubrudzona warstwą tynków, niektóry kable przetarte (np do odkurzacza ). Wylewka wykonana w miare równo, chociaż przy montażu drwzi wejsciowych była rękawiczka w wylewce. Także liepej sprawdzić rowność sciań, mielismy naddatek materiału  8t (niestety nie byłęm w trakcie wykonania tynków, dla tego zweryfikować tego nie mogę ). 
Ale najbardziej ciekawe rzeczy jeszcze bedą. Postanowiliśmy kontynuuwac wpółprace, bo szczerze mowiąc nie miałem wykonawcy gładzi + mysiałem wykonać poprawke gładzi po Jerzy Dzięcioł na ścianach pierwszego piętra i zabudowie g-k (jego pracy nawet nie będe kometować, dla zainteresowanych mam zdjęcia ), a Pan Tomasz zapewniał że gładz bedzie jak papier i poprostu perfekt, od razu do malowania Benjaminem Moorem ).
Po pierwszym nie bardzo precyzyjnym obejrzeniu (mysłałem że tak znaną firme nie trzeba sprawdzac z lupą )  wszystko było nawet ok, i Pan Tomasz zapewniał że farba przekryje wszystkie drobne usterki (oczywiście moim kosztem, chyba ktoś  już na forum miał podobny problem z kilkukrotnym malowaniem). Ale po już precyzyjnym obejrzeniu z lampą krótko mowiąć tragedia, oczywiśćie dołączę zdjecia . I z tego momentu już Pana Tomasza na budowie nie mogłem zastać, tylko jego wspólnika co dla mnie też nie do końca przyjemne (widziałem go jeden raz), a umiwiałem się o wszystko z p.Tomaszem. Była propozycja poprawy prac, ale szczerze mowiąc słabo to widziałęm, bo miało to polegać na doszlifowaniu gładzi ( w niektorych miejscach już było widać poprzednie warstwy i tynk; i tak w końcu się okazało ze niektóre sciany dało się uratować robiąc od nowa ) .  Dla informacji Materiał Smig - cena 21 zł od metra 

Ale nawet nie to wszystko najbardziej w tej sprawie zderenwowało, po tych wszytkich negocjacjach i rozczarowaniu postanowiłem sprawdzić dokładną ilość wykonanych prac. 
Tynki : róznica 109 metrów (rozliczono 610 - rzeczywistość 561) , gładz 179 metrów, poprawki pod gładź 49 metrów. W tej sytuacji p. Tomasz nazywał to pomyłką i poprosił jeszcze uzwgłednić tynki pod zabudową g-k (!)  (nie za bardzo już ufałem, dlatego odkręciłem i sprawdziłem, było ledwo ponad 5-7 cm, a nie jak mi mówiono 30 cm ). Mam nadzieje że tylko u mnie była taka “pomyłka”.

 I ostania kropka to poprawka wymiarów drzwi wewnetrznych w cenie 300 zł od drzwi. Nie potrafili wyciąc na wymiar jaki był podany nad każdymi drzwiami, to do tego dołączę zdjęcia jakośći wykonania. Niech każdy to sobie oceni.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Gregory1980

Jak tu sie wpisać to próba   :roll eyes:

----------


## Gregory1980

Witam jestem nowy na forum 
Buduje dom pod Krakowem chciałem prosić o wskazanie dobrych fachowców od:

1) SSO - 180 m2 dom z poddaszem użytkowym 

-  fundamenty betonowe 
- ściana zewnętrzna porotherm 25 
- ściana wewnętrzna porotherm 11,5 
- dach creaton  domino 

Jesli ktoś moze polecić to będę wdzięczny na ten etap pózniej bede pytał o SSZ i wykończenie
Prosze rownież jesli ktoś zna dobrą stolarkę okienną o podanie namiarów chodzi o drewnianą lub aluminiową . Jesli w złym wątku pytam prosze wybaczyć ale jestem nowy - bede wdzięczny za odesłanie do właściwego wątka.
Ah i jeszcze jedno czy ktoś wie czy faktycznie wchodzi ustawa o braku konieczności posiadania pozwolenia na budowę i na ile jest to realna sprawa.
Obecnie walczę z urzędem o klapnięcie pozwolenia i nie wiem fizycznie ile to jeszcze bedzie trwało 
Z góry dzieki za pomoc 
Grzegorz

----------


## kerajp

Szukam pilnie solidnej i niedrogiej ekipy, która wyremontuje mi mieszkanie w Krakowie- 66 metrów, wszystko do roboty, ale bez jakichś cudów. Podłogi w pokojach- deski do odnowienia (mam nadzieję) i cała reszta, łącznie z przygotowaniem, czyli zerwaniem tego, co teraz jest (mieszkanie ma 60 lat i jest w strasznym stanie). Możecie mi kogoś polecić, żebym się nie naciął i żeby nie puścili mnie z torbami?

----------


## robert.g35

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić pana Pawła 884902104 
wymienianego wcześniej na forum.

----------


## start2222

POSZUKUJĘ dobrej, solidnej ekipy budowlanej do postawienia domku jednorodzinnego parterowego z poddaszem użytkowym 135m kw, dach dwuspadowy do SSO w okolicach Niepołomic, Bochni.
tel. 72 50 20 516

----------


## krakus73

> POSZUKUJĘ dobrej, solidnej ekipy budowlanej do postawienia domku jednorodzinnego parterowego z poddaszem użytkowym 135m kw, dach dwuspadowy do SSO w okolicach Niepołomic, Bochni.
> tel. 72 50 20 516


Polecam ekipę Roberta Sikory z Marszowic tel. 600 328 847, polecany już tym na forum, sami skorzystaliśmy z jego usług dzięki forum i nie żałujemy wyboru.

----------


## start2222

Ok, dzięki za poradę. Spróbuję skontaktować się właśnie z tym wykonawcą

----------


## krakus73

Możesz powołać się na Roberta z Niegowici  :Smile:

----------


## TheSunn

> Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić pana Pawła 884902104 
> wymienianego wcześniej na forum.


Jakoś dziwnie Pana Pawła polecają osoby, które tyko po to się zarejesterowały. Ja miałam przyjemność spotkania z tym Panem - umówił się na wykończenie łazienki, później przełożył termin po czym już się nie odezwał, więc ja zdecydowanie nie polecam!

----------


## katka

Poszukuje „Inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego” z okolic - Kraków, Wadowice, Skawina. Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić kogoś godnego zaufania. Kogoś kto rzeczywiście będzie dbał o moje interesy i jakość budowy a nie tylko o swoje wynagrodzenie. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za namiary.

----------


## s_michal

Witam, może teraz ktoś już jest wstanie wypowiedzieć się na temat tego wykonawcy?

Dziękuję.




> Czy słyszeliście o ekipie kierowanej przez Tomasza Jołda?
> Czy możecie coś o niej powiedzieć?
> Biła czy czarna lista?
> Będęwdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## Andrzej N

Witam.U mnie stan surowy otwarty budowała firma Bud-Technik ze Stróży koło Myślenic.Robota super.Na najwyższym poziomie.Cała budowa przebiegła sprawnie i bezproblemowo.Ściany proste.Fach ładnie zrobiony.Ludzie sumienni i uczciwi więc polecam.Tel do Pana Krzyśka 500 290 571

----------


## Andrzej N

Polecam Pana Krzysztofa Zięba ze Stróży.Tel 500 290 571.U mnie budowali.Fachowa sprawdzona ekip.Wszystko bez problemu.

----------


## adamzzz

> I najbardziej zawiodłem się z bardzo polecaną i znaną tutaj firmą Supertynki : 
> Wszystko zaczeło się od wykonania tynków cemetowo-wapiennych i wylewek (podkreślam usługi byli zamowione razem) . Tynki wykonane dobrze, ale wszystkie puszki, gniazdka, otwory i własnoręcznie robiona wylewka bardzo ubrudzona warstwą tynków, niektóry kable przetarte (np do odkurzacza ). Wylewka wykonana w miare równo, chociaż przy montażu drwzi wejsciowych była rękawiczka w wylewce. Także liepej sprawdzić rowność sciań, mielismy naddatek materiału  8t (niestety nie byłęm w trakcie wykonania tynków, dla tego zweryfikować tego nie mogę ). 
> Ale najbardziej ciekawe rzeczy jeszcze bedą. Postanowiliśmy kontynuuwac wpółprace, bo szczerze mowiąc nie miałem wykonawcy gładzi + mysiałem wykonać poprawke gładzi po Jerzy Dzięcioł na ścianach pierwszego piętra i zabudowie g-k (jego pracy nawet nie będe kometować, dla zainteresowanych mam zdjęcia ), a Pan Tomasz zapewniał że gładz bedzie jak papier i poprostu perfekt, od razu do malowania Benjaminem Moorem ).
> Po pierwszym nie bardzo precyzyjnym obejrzeniu (mysłałem że tak znaną firme nie trzeba sprawdzac z lupą )  wszystko było nawet ok, i Pan Tomasz zapewniał że farba przekryje wszystkie drobne usterki (oczywiście moim kosztem, chyba ktoś  już na forum miał podobny problem z kilkukrotnym malowaniem). Ale po już precyzyjnym obejrzeniu z lampą krótko mowiąć tragedia, oczywiśćie dołączę zdjecia . I z tego momentu już Pana Tomasza na budowie nie mogłem zastać, tylko jego wspólnika co dla mnie też nie do końca przyjemne (widziałem go jeden raz), a umiwiałem się o wszystko z p.Tomaszem. Była propozycja poprawy prac, ale szczerze mowiąc słabo to widziałęm, bo miało to polegać na doszlifowaniu gładzi ( w niektorych miejscach już było widać poprzednie warstwy i tynk; i tak w końcu się okazało ze niektóre sciany dało się uratować robiąc od nowa ) .  Dla informacji Materiał Smig - cena 21 zł od metra 
> 
> Ale nawet nie to wszystko najbardziej w tej sprawie zderenwowało, po tych wszytkich negocjacjach i rozczarowaniu postanowiłem sprawdzić dokładną ilość wykonanych prac. 
> Tynki : róznica 109 metrów (rozliczono 610 - rzeczywistość 561) , gładz 179 metrów, poprawki pod gładź 49 metrów. W tej sytuacji p. Tomasz nazywał to pomyłką i poprosił jeszcze uzwgłednić tynki pod zabudową g-k (!)  (nie za bardzo już ufałem, dlatego odkręciłem i sprawdziłem, było ledwo ponad 5-7 cm, a nie jak mi mówiono 30 cm ). Mam nadzieje że tylko u mnie była taka “pomyłka”.
> 
>  I ostania kropka to poprawka wymiarów drzwi wewnetrznych w cenie 300 zł od drzwi. Nie potrafili wyciąc na wymiar jaki był podany nad każdymi drzwiami, to do tego dołączę zdjęcia jakośći wykonania. Niech każdy to sobie oceni.
> ...


Widzę ze nie tylko ja nie do końca jestem zadowolony z super tynków. Może nazwa firmy powoduje ze my inwestorzy jakoś tak łatwiej powierzamy im prace w naszych domach. Bo przecież jak może nie być super? Jak supertynki.  8 ton naddatku to strasznie dużo. Ja miałem jakieś 800 kg a ściana krzywa była tylko jedna ( ta wypchana przez elektryka przy kuciu bruzd) jakieś 10 m2 też mnie na budowie nie było i nie mogę tego zweryfikować.Sam właściciel w każde miejsce poziomice przyłożył i nie miał zastrzeżeń. Generalnie wizja właściciela o tym jak to bedzie super się nie sprawdziła. Chcieli poprawiać no ale jak ktoś tego za pierwszym razem dobrze nie zrobi to i poprawić pewnie nie bedzie umiał

----------


## adamzzz

Zwykle niechlujstwo i to jeszcze w strategicznym miejscu szpalety okien w salonie. 
Mam pytanie do innych którzy maja tynki gipsowe. Też tak macie ze w jednym miejscu są jak kartka papieru a w innych bardziej jak cementowo wapienne? Podobno taka jest struktura materiału i na to wpływu tynkarz nie ma

----------


## Rom-Kon

Brak listew dylatacyjnych - przyokiennych więc są pęknięcia...



A tak po prawdzie to tylko tynk a nie gładź. Coś chyba w tym jest że tynkarz za swoją pracę dostaje 20zł z materiałem a gładzie robi się za 20-25zł i to bez materiału.  :wink:

----------


## adamzzz

To okurat jest niedokladnosc przy narozniku metalowym. Pęknięć nigdzie nie ma a listwy przyokienne są.  I nie 20 a 26 zl m2.
Moze trzeba inaczej informowac klientow a nie tylko ze beda pojedyncze fleki na scianie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To okurat jest niedokladnosc przy narozniku metalowym. Pęknięć nigdzie nie ma a listwy przyokienne są.  I nie 20 a 26 zl m2.
> Moze trzeba inaczej informowac klientow a nie tylko ze beda pojedyncze fleki na scianie.


Sorry ale wygląda to jak okno. A jeśli chodzi o jakość tynków to raz w życiu widziałem dobrze zrobione tynki gipsowe. Jeden raz na przeszło 20 lat! Tynk to tynk i mają być proste a gładź to nie tynk i się nią nie prostuje ścian tylko wygładza. Z tynkami cem-wap są większe problemy bo inwestorzy myślą że będzie  gładko pod halogen tylko ze strukturą ziarna. A tu lipa...

...co do cen. Gładzie też są po 10zł i 30zł - bez materiału. Zależy od regionu. Ale materiał i przy tynkach i przy gładziach to około 6zł/m2 - czasem więcej a czasem mniej. Zależy od podłoża i materiału.

----------


## adamzzz

Ja rozumiem wszystko tylko że przez wizje wlasciciela  jak to oni dobrze robią spodziewałem sie ze bedzie super a jest co najwyzej dobrze.

----------


## ReMal

> Ja rozumiem wszystko tylko że przez wizje wlasciciela  jak to oni dobrze robią spodziewałem sie ze bedzie super a jest co najwyzej dobrze.


Witam,
o konkurencji  mówi się dobrze albo wcale.
Niestety dzisiaj negatywnie...
Dane mnie było wykonywać gładzie po Supertynkach na Knauf Diamant-Inwestor dostal zapewnienie ze ich tynki kwalifikują się już tylko pod malowanie.
Finalny efekt-Mniej niż Zero. 
Za 26pln/za mkw plus doplata do materialu-Można już oczekiwać. 
Wiec Szanowni Inwestorzy -obudzcie się chyba ze powierzycie im jeszcze ocieplenie poddasza czym się już chwala.
Gdyby to poddasze było wykonywane U Mnie to już by to musiało być rozebrane

----------


## Niki111

Witam wszystkich
Czy ktoś może mi coś powiedzieć o firmie DOMLUX z Wisły. Czy firma godna jest uwagi

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> o konkurencji  mówi się dobrze albo wcale.
> Niestety dzisiaj negatywnie...
> Dane mnie było wykonywać gładzie po Supertynkach na Knauf Diamant-Inwestor dostal zapewnienie ze ich tynki kwalifikują się już tylko pod malowanie.
> Finalny efekt-Mniej niż Zero. 
> Za 26pln/za mkw plus doplata do materialu-Można już oczekiwać. 
> Wiec Szanowni Inwestorzy -obudzcie się chyba ze powierzycie im jeszcze ocieplenie poddasza czym się już chwala.
> Gdyby to poddasze było wykonywane U Mnie to już by to musiało być rozebrane


Nie narzekaj bo dzięki temu masz pracę. Ja też się cieszę jak mogę szpachlować całościowo ściany. Inna sprawa że Inwestorzy mogliby zaoszczędzić około 5zł/m2 i nie robić kwarcu tylko zostawić ścianę równo otynkowaną. Kwarcem krzywią ściany!  A w moim odczuciu tynki nigdy nie będą zrobione tak by można było je malować. Nie ta estetyka - mnie to nie odpowiada... ale jeśli ktoś lubi mieć ściany jak w oborze czy chlewni (jak to mówi mój kolega) to już jego sprawa. Ale mi się to nie podoba.

----------


## Gregory1980

Witam Ponownie 

Chciałem dziś zapytać forumowiczów o kwestie ewentualnego ocieplenia zewnętrznego domu - ekipa od SSO jest już na placu boju teraz przy dobrej pogodzie trzeba liczyć się z tym że w połowie roku będzie trzeba wykonać elewacje zewnętrzną - a nie którzy jak się zdążyłem zorientować mają już terminy na jesień.
Czy ktoś słyszał coś na temat Pana Rafała Skowrońskiego  - z Bibic - Robi teraz stany surowe, ale i też kiedyś ocieplał i wykonywał elewacje  :Smile:  
Druga sprawa poszukuję pilnie wykonawcy schodów drewnianych , ale z konstrukcją samonośną - będę wdzięczny za podpowiedz 
Trzecia ostatnia to ktoś od kostki brukowej ... bo widzę że na forum z tymi fachowcami kiepsko....
Trzeba wyłożyć prostą kostkę nostalita na powierzchni 102 m2  bez specjalnej gimnastyki  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
Grzesiek

----------


## krakus73

Nie masz jeszcze SSO, a już myślisz o elewacji? A nie będziesz robił najpierw tynków w środku??? 
Mam nadzieję, że zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego że jeśli zaraz po SSO zrobisz elewację to ... mury Ci nie wyschną jak należy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam Ponownie 
> 
> Chciałem dziś zapytać forumowiczów o kwestie ewentualnego ocieplenia zewnętrznego domu - ekipa od SSO jest już na placu boju teraz przy dobrej pogodzie trzeba liczyć się z tym że w połowie roku będzie trzeba wykonać elewacje zewnętrzną - a nie którzy jak się zdążyłem zorientować mają już terminy na jesień.
> Czy ktoś słyszał coś na temat Pana Rafała Skowrońskiego  - z Bibic - Robi teraz stany surowe, ale i też kiedyś ocieplał i wykonywał elewacje  
> Druga sprawa poszukuję pilnie wykonawcy schodów drewnianych , ale z konstrukcją samonośną - będę wdzięczny za podpowiedz 
> Trzecia ostatnia to ktoś od kostki brukowej ... bo widzę że na forum z tymi fachowcami kiepsko....
> Trzeba wyłożyć prostą kostkę nostalita na powierzchni 102 m2  bez specjalnej gimnastyki  
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
> Grzesiek





> Nie masz jeszcze SSO, a już myślisz o elewacji? A nie będziesz robił najpierw tynków w środku??? 
> Mam nadzieję, że zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego że jeśli zaraz po SSO zrobisz elewację to ... mury Ci nie wyschną jak należy...


Jak w deweloperce. Robota idzie bez oglądania się na takie szczegóły  :wink:

----------


## Gregory1980

A dziękuje wszystkim za uwagę i słuszność w wykonywaniu poszczególnych prac.
U mnie już są zakontraktowani ekipy od :
-SSO
-WOD-KAN
-ELEKTRYK
-TYNKARZ
-WYLEWKA 
-INSTALACJA CO i CWU
teraz poszukuję dlatego :
-ELEWACJI 
-KOSTKI 
-SCHODÓW
- I OGÓLNEJ WYKOŃCZENIÓWKI
Dlatego właśnie o to pytałem - nie jak w deweloperce - to taki skrót myślowy był 
Pozdrawiam i dzięki

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A dziękuje wszystkim za uwagę i słuszność w wykonywaniu poszczególnych prac.
> U mnie już są zakontraktowani ekipy od :
> -SSO
> -WOD-KAN
> -ELEKTRYK
> -TYNKARZ
> -WYLEWKA 
> -INSTALACJA CO i CWU
> teraz poszukuję dlatego :
> ...


...a teraz jak już masz taką ładną rozpiskę to weź ten papierek, zwiń w kulkę i poceluj nią do kosza  :big grin: 

Życie zweryfikuje ten Twój doskonały plan - to jest budowlanka! Wystarczy jedna obsuwa jednej ekipy a trzy pozostałe wylecą z harmonogramu bo nie będą mogły czeka z wejściem na robotę. Chyba że tą ekipę zastąpisz ludźmi z łapanki - byle jak. byle w terminie... tak jak u dewelopera  :wink:

----------


## cd1

> Pierwszy wpis i od razu krótkie podsumowanie budowy. Na tą chwilę zostałotylko malowanie. Dziękuje forum za sprawdzone namiary, ale niestety nie wszyscy się sprawdizili jak należy .
> Na początek bezproblemowi wykonawcy :
> Dachówka Creaton Firma Podwyszyński -przyjemna i profesjonalna obsługa (dziękuje Panu Robertowi) dachówka wygłąda ładnie i spełnia oczekiwania. 
> 
> Leszek Biskup (elektryka) - wszystko sprawnie, według ustaleń, w tym podłączenie agregatu prądotwórczego.
> 
> Pan Stanisław (hydraulik) - system ogrzewania podłogowego + grzejniki, stacja uzdatniania wody, odkurzacz centralny, kanalizacja. Współpraca jak i wykonanie dobre, bez zastrzeżeń, odkurzacz jeszcze nie zamontowany.
> 
> Okna Oknoplast Wieliczka - precyzyjne pomiary i montaż, do tej pory bez zastrzeżeń i problemów. Zobaczę po kilku latach.
> ...


Witam
Dopiero teraz zobaczyłem, że są nie zadowoleni inwestorzy z firmy Super tynki
Niestety muszę do nich dołączyć. Tynki cementowo wapienne wykonane przez firmę Pana Tomasza były poniżej krytyki
Zdarzały się podkreślam słowo zdarzały, pojedyncze ściany w pomieszczeniach wykonane prawidłowo ale na tym koniec.
Moja ekipa budowlana musiała poprawiać cały dół domu po super-tynkach, piętro niestety zostało fatalne i do dzisiaj się muszę na to patrzyć 
Wpisuję SUPER TYNKI na czarną listę

----------


## robin0-0-7

Dziwna sprawa, jeszcze niedawno wszyscy polecali SUPER TYNKI, teraz totalnie odwrotne opinie. Tak się składa że mam podpisaną umowę z Panem Tomasze na wykonanie tynków wiosną i te opinie trochę mnie martwią. 
Czy ktoś wie co się stało ? Dziwne, że nagle tak jakość spadł ? Może wzięli podwykonawców ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dziwna sprawa, jeszcze niedawno wszyscy polecali SUPER TYNKI, teraz totalnie odwrotne opinie. Tak się składa że mam podpisaną umowę z Panem Tomasze na wykonanie tynków wiosną i te opinie trochę mnie martwią. 
> Czy ktoś wie co się stało ? Dziwne, że nagle tak jakość spadł ? Może wzięli podwykonawców ?


Pewnie zmienił ekipę. Może poprzednia rzuciła robotę w cholerę i wyjechali za chlebem. Już dawno powiedziałem że co lepsze "Misie" od tynków i ogólnie co lepsi z całej budowlanki to już na zachodzie siedzą... i mają rację Wielu moich kolegów i byłych pracowników wyjechało... a ja? No cóż... braki językowe. Ja gawarit paruski. Я буду восстановлен Украины  :big grin:

----------


## Pientka

Witajcie,
Ja chciałbym polecić stolarza, z którym od jakiegoś czasu współpracuję i zasadniczo realizuję z nim wszystkie drewniane tematy: meble, taras, barierki, schody itp. - Robert Skiba Altro - http://altro-drew.pl. Polecam!

----------


## Gregory1980

Witam 

Chciałem powrócić do kwestii deweloperki  :Smile: 
Dlaczego od razu wrzucać listę do kosza - oczywiście należy przyjąć pewne obsunięcia w czasie ale zawsze wykonawcy zakładają jakiś margines czasowy.
Druga sprawa , że faktycznie nie zawsze wszystko się domknie na czas w związku z tym dlatego pytam już teraz o pewnych wykonawców ,aby mieć czas z nimi się umówić po zakończeniu kolejnych etapów

----------


## dorkaS

> Dziwna sprawa, jeszcze niedawno wszyscy polecali SUPER TYNKI, teraz totalnie odwrotne opinie. Tak się składa że mam podpisaną umowę z Panem Tomasze na wykonanie tynków wiosną i te opinie trochę mnie martwią. 
> Czy ktoś wie co się stało ? Dziwne, że nagle tak jakość spadł ? Może wzięli podwykonawców ?


U mnie tynki kładły dwa szczupłe, dość wysokie chłopaki, przy malowaniu pomagał wspólnik p. Tomasza, p. Jacek. Tynki są nienajgorsze, jednak jest trochę detali, które po dziś dzień doprowadzają mnie do szału, i  nie jest to kwestia ziarna i drobnych nierówności, bo o ten efekt dokładnie mi chodziło.   Natomiast wylewki już zdecydywanie poszły gorzej, ekipa pod egidą niejakiego Pawła, powierzchnia śliczna, ale nietrzymanie poziomów w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, wychodziło przy kładzeniu płytek i  podłogi, na szczęście była na legarach więc 3cm różnicy na długości 5 m dało się skompensować. Głupotą moją było niebieganie z poziomicą przy odbiorze.   Przy piaskowaniu tynków i malowaniu widać było, że niestety spada jakość prac, i o zgrozo zabezpieczeń istniejących już elementów. Ostatni etap to niestety już nie była dotychczasowa radość i szał z mojej strony, część rzeczy została poprawiona po pokazaniu palcem, a część już nie. Tak, że podsumowując, nie było źle, miejscami całkiem ładnie, miejscami przeciętnie, najbardziej daje w kość sufit w reprezetacyjnym teoretycznie pomieszczeniu, czyli tzw. salonie. Nie wiem czy drugi raz bym się zdecydowała na nich, choć  kontakt z ekipą jest dobry, terminy są dotrzymywane, tylko pytanie czy obecni podwykonawcy mają 'te ręce'.

----------


## Gregory1980

Mamy pytanie jeszcze w sprawie budowy:
Czy ktoś wykonywał może u siebie konstrukcje belek odwróconych - tzn takich w które nie przebiegały pod stropem który podtrzymywały tylko nad stropem.
Jednym słowem wydaje mi się że chodzi o podciąg czyli coś co jest bardziej estetyczne.
Co na ten temat sądzicie jak później zabudować taki strop od góry ?
Proszę o informację będę wdzięczny myślę że to ciekawy temat zwłaszcza u mnie na czasie  :Smile:

----------


## Bejaro

To jest nadciąg,robiłam u siebie,ale poddasze nie użytkowe,więc nie mam problemu z zabudową tego  na  podłodze strychu..Chciałam uniknąć poszatkowania sufitu

----------


## Tomasz Mrówka

Jestem tu nowy wiec nie za bardzo wiem jak pisać takie opinie ,ale do białej listy chciałbym dodać Pana Adama Czarnik Stolarza z okolic Tarnowa .Wykonywał u mnie praktycznie cala stolarkę w domu.Schody ,drzwi oraz w najbliższym czasie będzie mi robił ścianę oklejona płyta fornirowaną dębem.Praca jest wykonana bardzo solidnie,dokładnie w terminie na jaki  ugadywaliśmy się.Odnośnie płatności ceny przyzwoite. Szczerze Polecam Adama Czarnik.W razie czego mogę wysłać zdjęcia .Dla zainteresowanych podaje kontakt Pana Adama 692-696-872

----------


## dyzu007

To lubię  pierwszy post na forum i odrazu polecający  :Smile:

----------


## Gregory1980

> To jest nadciąg,robiłam u siebie,ale poddasze nie użytkowe,więc nie mam problemu z zabudową tego  na  podłodze strychu..Chciałam uniknąć poszatkowania sufitu


No właśnie nadciąg - sorki ale nie jestem biegły w tej nomenklaturze  :Smile: 
Ja mam skomplikowaną bardziej sprawę czyli poddasze użytkowe - teraz kombinuje z konstruktorem aby belki nadciągu poszerzyć a zmniejszyć ich wysokość tak aby nie mieć problemu przy wykonaniu wylewki i izolacji poziomej stropu nad parterem.
Macie jakiś pomysł na to ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No właśnie nadciąg - sorki ale nie jestem biegły w tej nomenklaturze 
> Ja mam skomplikowaną bardziej sprawę czyli poddasze użytkowe - teraz kombinuje z konstruktorem aby belki nadciągu poszerzyć a zmniejszyć ich wysokość tak aby nie mieć problemu przy wykonaniu wylewki i izolacji poziomej stropu nad parterem.
> Macie jakiś pomysł na to ?


Pomysły na to może mieć tylko konstruktor. On odpowiada za to głową.

...inny sposób to podnieść wysokość parteru i belki ukryć w zabudowie sufitów. Ale to też architekt musi (powinien :wink:  ) klepnąć bo to zmiany w projekcie.

----------


## Gregory1980

To jest jakaś myśl 
Wersja z ukryciem belek pod zabudową kartonowo-gipsową jest dobra tyle że zawsze wiąże się z tym obniżenie całości sufitu i tym samym kubatury - pomieszczenia stają się bardziej klaustrofobiczne - zwłaszcza , że mam 2,01m wzrostu i to jest problem...
Chyba że na etapie projektu podwyższyłbym parter o wymiar belki i tym sposobem do celowo posiadałbym tą samą wysokość...
Wolałbym jednak beli odwrócone i konstruktor musi coś nad tym pomyśleć - z wytrzymałości materiałów wiemy że można zamieniać wymiary przekroju przy tych samych parametrach przeniesienia obciążeń statycznych. 
No chyba , że te belki nie takie straszne jak mi się wydaje na projekcie - jakie wasze doświadczenie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To jest jakaś myśl 
> Wersja z ukryciem belek pod zabudową kartonowo-gipsową jest dobra tyle że zawsze wiąże się z tym obniżenie całości sufitu i tym samym kubatury - pomieszczenia stają się bardziej klaustrofobiczne - zwłaszcza , że mam 2,01m wzrostu i to jest problem...
> Chyba że na etapie projektu podwyższyłbym parter o wymiar belki i tym sposobem do celowo posiadałbym tą samą wysokość...
> Wolałbym jednak beli odwrócone i konstruktor musi coś nad tym pomyśleć - z wytrzymałości materiałów wiemy że można zamieniać wymiary przekroju przy tych samych parametrach przeniesienia obciążeń statycznych. 
> No chyba , że te belki nie takie straszne jak mi się wydaje na projekcie - jakie wasze doświadczenie?


UUuu! Kolego! 2.01mb to już dziś pomyśl o drzwiach by się w nich nie kłaniać  :wink:  ...robiłem kiedyś mieszkanie w Poznaniu dla małżeństwa koszykarzy. Szafki w kuchni, umywalka no i drzwi - wszystko praktycznie o 10cm wyżej niż normalnie. Z drzwiami to była jazda bo to stan deweloperski i wszystko już było - wykuwanie nadproży (no i oczywiście wpadło się w elektrykę) i osadzanie nowych, podejścia hydrauliczne w łazience i takie tam inne drobiazgi  :wink: 

A może faktycznie belki rozpłaszczyć i dodatkowo strop podnieść o grubość belki a wtedy można robić sufit na przewidzianej w projekcie wysokości. problemem bedzie tylko grubość stropu przy schodach na piętro - ale tu można zrobić na suficie uskoki i już optycznie zgubi się to. Wszystko jest do zrobienia tylko trzeba dobrego architekta - konstruktora - dekoratora wnętrz.

----------


## Gregory1980

Koszykarzem nie jestem na szczęście  :wink:  
Jest zatem kilka opcji - dziś po rozmowie z konstruktorem padła wersja wykonania belek poprzecznie szerszych niż wyższych, lub zlikwidowania częściowo belek kosztem do zbrojenia całego stropu nad parterem ( tak aby strzałka ugięcia stropu mieściła się w normie )
Kwestia schodów jest opanowana - konstrukcja samonośna jest zaplanowana więc człowiek od wykonania schodów podzieli wysokość odpowiednio na stopnie. Nie mniej dzięki za pomoc bo widzę, że tu z nią ciężko

----------


## kuniaa

Witajcie

Szukam osobę do zamontowania grzejników i pieca ( piec z podajnikiem na ekogroszek )+ ewentualnie stacja uzdatniania wody
Całośc instalacji jest juz rozprowadzona .Kwestia powieszenia grzejników i piec

Jaki przedział cenowy za powieszenie grzejnika a jaki za montaż pieca?
Osoba u której dowiadywałam sie o instalacje powiedziała 180 zł za powieszenie grzejnika to chyba zdecydowanie za dużo!! Wiem że instalacja pieca ze sterwonikiem podajnikiem to troche zabawy i to musi kosztowac ..

Czy ktoś cos wie..pomoże

----------


## kuniaa

Zapomniałam dodac okolice gminy Czernichów

----------


## aneta-h

Witam wszystkich,

 jestem na etapie zakładania instalacji C.O. oraz wod.-kan. Prowadzę negocjacje m.in. z firmą Hydro-time z Krzeszowic. Czy ktoś miał może z tą firmą do czynienia i mógłby się na temat tej firmy wypowiedzieć? Mało o niej informacji na forum i w necie a nie chciałabym się naciąć.. Korzystałam z "białej listy" ale ich oferta jest najbardziej jasna i przejrzysta choć cenowo bardzo zbliżona do innych ofert. Z góry dziękuję. 

ps. Zadałam to samo pytanie na "grupie krakowskiej"  bo bardzo zależy mi na odpowiedzi..

----------


## slusar

Polecam FullInstal ze Skawiny

----------


## aneta-h

> Polecam FullInstal ze Skawiny


Do tej firmy dzwoniłam (powiedzieli mi żebym napisała ), więc napisałam i nikt do mnie się nie odezwał (a było to ponad tydzień temu). Trochę nieładnie z ich strony.. 

Czyli rozumiem że nie polecasz Hydro-time? A może kogoś jeszcze możesz polecić?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie mniej dzięki za pomoc bo widzę, że tu z nią ciężko


Bo tutaj poleca sie badz NIE wykonawcow ( firmy ) , a nie udziela podrad ... chcesz podyskutowac przejdz do grupy dyskusyjnej

----------


## jimminen

Cześć

poszukuje osoby - firmy do wykonania ocielplenia w wersji pełnej lub bez klejenia styropianu…
miejsce Kraków

----------


## sloniak

> *Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 
> 
> *Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 
> 
> Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 
> ...


Złotek S.C  Firma godna polecenia.Wycena w 3 min od wyslania mail, pomiar na 2gi dzien, montaz 3 dni pozniej.Sprawdzajac ceny z allegro niby podobnie, ale inni doliczja transport montaz i jeszcze pare rzeczy.Zaoszczedzilem okolo 600zl.Gosc konkretny na max.Polecam.Miejsce montazu Krakow-Dworska  dziekuje

----------


## Gregory1980

> *Zaznaczam, że są to pozytywne lub negatywne opinie uczestników forum .* 
> 
> *Ryzyko własne !!!*, ale może warto 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeżeli możecie podać *adresy tych firm*, *telefony,* jeżeli przestały działać, itp. proszę o informację na priv, naniosę poprawki. 
> 
> Jeżeli macie *pozytywne* lub* negatywne* opinie o podawanych firmach to proszę o informację , wasze niki zostaną dopisane. 
> ...


Faktycznie tu jest cała lista wykonawców i można spokojnie sobie wybrać odpowiednich fachowców we właściwym zakresie 
Polecam sam korzystam i sam ocenie i napisze sprawozdanie!
Powodzenia

----------


## DARIUSZ MUSIAŁ

Dzień dobry.Serdecznie zapraszam na naszą stronę internetową aby zapoznać się z naszymi referencjami i realizacjami.http://www.hydraulik-krakow.com.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam wszystkich .

 :sad:  :bash: 
Przepraszam bardzo ale mam wielkie zaległości w liście .
Mimo to poszukujących zapraszam do naszej LISTY / wystarczy kliknąć na moją stopkę /

pozdrawiam budujących  :bye:

----------


## PałJoanna

Witam,

Jesteśmy  w trakcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego w okolicach Krakowa, w gminie Wielka Wieś.  
Uczciwie chciałabym polecić firmę Olbud z Krakowa, która nam wybudowała dom.
Wyszukaliśmy ją  na internecie, nawet nie była z polecenia, ale jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i uważam, że firma naprawdę zasługuje na dodanie je do BIAŁEJ LISTY. Wszystkie prace były wykonywane terminowo, właściciel ma dużą wiedzę na temat tego co robi, jest fachowy, potrafi dobrze doradzić. Prace zostały wykonane tak, że następne ekipy, które się u nas pojawiają (montaż okien, tynkarze) są zaskoczeni, że tak porządnie został postawiony budynek, co jak mówią nie często się zdarza. Teraz będziemy kontynuować z nimi współpracę w zakresie ocieplenia domu, wykonania tarasu itp.
POLECAM

----------


## Bejaro

> Witam,
> 
> Jesteśmy  w trakcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego w okolicach Krakowa, w gminie Wielka Wieś.  
> Uczciwie chciałabym polecić firmę Olbud z Krakowa, która nam wybudowała dom.
> Wyszukaliśmy ją  na internecie, nawet nie była z polecenia, ale jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i uważam, że firma naprawdę zasługuje na dodanie je do BIAŁEJ LISTY. Wszystkie prace były wykonywane terminowo, właściciel ma dużą wiedzę na temat tego co robi, jest fachowy, potrafi dobrze doradzić. Prace zostały wykonane tak, że następne ekipy, które się u nas pojawiają (montaż okien, tynkarze) są zaskoczeni, że tak porządnie został postawiony budynek, co jak mówią nie często się zdarza. Teraz będziemy kontynuować z nimi współpracę w zakresie ocieplenia domu, wykonania tarasu itp.
> POLECAM


Tak, dom stoi okna są tynki,pierwszy post i od razu pochwała....

Ktoś się nabierze?

----------


## krakus73

> Witam,
> 
> Jesteśmy  w trakcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego w okolicach Krakowa, w gminie Wielka Wieś.  
> Uczciwie chciałabym polecić firmę Olbud z Krakowa, która nam wybudowała dom.
> Wyszukaliśmy ją  na internecie, nawet nie była z polecenia, ale jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i uważam, że firma naprawdę zasługuje na dodanie je do BIAŁEJ LISTY. Wszystkie prace były wykonywane terminowo, właściciel ma dużą wiedzę na temat tego co robi, jest fachowy, potrafi dobrze doradzić. Prace zostały wykonane tak, że następne ekipy, które się u nas pojawiają (montaż okien, tynkarze) są zaskoczeni, że tak porządnie został postawiony budynek, co jak mówią nie często się zdarza. Teraz będziemy kontynuować z nimi współpracę w zakresie ocieplenia domu, wykonania tarasu itp.
> POLECAM


Niestety Twój wpis jest mało wiarygodny, dorzuć jakieś zdjęcia itd. To wtedy nikt Ci nic nie zarzuci

----------


## Gregory1980

> Bo tutaj poleca sie badz NIE wykonawcow ( firmy ) , a nie udziela podrad ... chcesz podyskutowac przejdz do grupy dyskusyjnej


No to jeśli faktycznie tak jest polecam firmę dostarczającą beton CEMBET Kraków - punktualnie , na czas , dobra cena 
Fundamenty na dzień dzisiejszy stoją wraz z płytą - dom się muruje - następne relacje z stanu surowego

----------


## slusar

> Do tej firmy dzwoniłam (powiedzieli mi żebym napisała ), więc napisałam i nikt do mnie się nie odezwał (a było to ponad tydzień temu). Trochę nieładnie z ich strony.. 
> 
> Czyli rozumiem że nie polecasz Hydro-time? A może kogoś jeszcze możesz polecić?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Z ta firma nie miałem nigdy kontaktu.
Z full instal często robimy wspólnie Inwestycje - jest to jedna z nielicznych firm która można polecić.
Dziwi Mnie  ta sytuacja...

----------


## slusar

> Witam wszystkich .
> LAS 
> 
> 
> Przepraszam bardzo ale mam wielkie zaległości w liście .
> Mimo to poszukujących zapraszam do naszej LISTY / wystarczy kliknąć na moją stopkę /
> 
> pozdrawiam budujących


Las :-p

----------


## aneta-h

> Z ta firma nie miałem nigdy kontaktu.
> Z full instal często robimy wspólnie Inwestycje - jest to jedna z nielicznych firm która można polecić.
> Dziwi Mnie  ta sytuacja...


Po Twoim ostatnim wpisie zadzwoniłam tam jeszcze raz tylko tym razem do pana Wojciecha (wcześniej pisałam do p. Tomasza, bo tak mi "kazał" Pan ze sklepu). Pan Wojciech był bardzo zdziwiony że nie dostałam żadnej odpowiedzi i powiedział że do godziny oddzwoni. I oddzwonił Pan Tomasz. Trochę "głupio" się tłumaczył, ale obiecał że do 28.03 będę mieć wycenę bo muszą wykonać obliczenia. Zatem czekam, bo myślę że warto poczekać, gdyż patrząc na to ile jest pozytywnych opinii na tym forum na temat Twojej pracy jestem przekonana że nie polecałbyś jakiś partaczy.. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## slusar

> Po Twoim ostatnim wpisie zadzwoniłam tam jeszcze raz tylko tym razem do pana Wojciecha (wcześniej pisałam do p. Tomasza, bo tak mi "kazał" Pan ze sklepu). Pan Wojciech był bardzo zdziwiony że nie dostałam żadnej odpowiedzi i powiedział że do godziny oddzwoni. I oddzwonił Pan Tomasz. Trochę "głupio" się tłumaczył, ale obiecał że do 28.03 będę mieć wycenę bo muszą wykonać obliczenia. Zatem czekam, bo myślę że warto poczekać, gdyż patrząc na to ile jest pozytywnych opinii na tym forum na temat Twojej pracy jestem przekonana że nie polecałbyś jakiś partaczy.. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


A oto Efekty ostatniej wspólnej Inwestycji
Aptekarze!!!
https://www.facebook.com/FRBSLUSARCZ...type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/FRBSLUSARCZ...type=1&theater

Aktualnie powinien być final u Uzytkownika:koyote
FullInstall jako jedna z nielicznych firm podjela zie zadania 
Można atakować P.Grzeska na priv

----------


## aneta-h

> A oto Efekty ostatniej wspólnej Inwestycji
> Aptekarze!!!
> https://www.facebook.com/FRBSLUSARCZ...type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/FRBSLUSARCZ...type=1&theater
> 
> Aktualnie powinien być final u Uzytkownika:koyote
> FullInstall jako jedna z nielicznych firm podjela zie zadania 
> Można atakować P.Grzeska na priv


Niestety nie udało mi się otworzyć podanych przez Ciebie linków, ale do *koyote* już napisałam..
Pozdrawiam

----------


## PałJoanna

Nie mam zamiaru nikogo nabierać. Nie logowałam się wcześniej na forum ale często tu zaglądałam.
Stwierdziłam, że skoro udało nam się trafić na dobrą firmę to się podzielę z innymi danymi
ale przecież nikogo nie zmuszam do korzystania z ich usług.
A osobę, która naprawdę chciałaby zobaczyć efekty zapraszam do nas na budowę, mamy obecnie stan surowy zamknięty.

----------


## krakus73

> Nie mam zamiaru nikogo nabierać. Nie logowałam się wcześniej na forum ale często tu zaglądałam.
> Stwierdziłam, że skoro udało nam się trafić na dobrą firmę to się podzielę z innymi danymi
> ale przecież nikogo nie zmuszam do korzystania z ich usług.
> A osobę, która naprawdę chciałaby zobaczyć efekty zapraszam do nas na budowę, mamy obecnie stan surowy zamknięty.


Wybacz, ale nadal Twój wpis wygląda jak wygląda... 
Forumowicze nie są idiotami, więc jeśli polecasz jakąś firmę, a wcześniej nigdy nie pisałaś na forum, podeprzyj to wiarygodnymi faktami (zdjęcia, rozbuduj swój profil itp.), a tak zamiast "pomóc" tej firmie, skutecznie ją dyskwalifikujesz. Dla stałych bywalców forum taki wpis jest jak wpis na czarną listę  :Smile:

----------


## PałJoanna

> Wybacz, ale nadal Twój wpis wygląda jak wygląda... 
> Forumowicze nie są idiotami, więc jeśli polecasz jakąś firmę, a wcześniej nigdy nie pisałaś na forum, podeprzyj to wiarygodnymi faktami (zdjęcia, rozbuduj swój profil itp.), a tak zamiast "pomóc" tej firmie, skutecznie ją dyskwalifikujesz. Dla stałych bywalców forum taki wpis jest jak wpis na czarną listę


Nie chcę zamieszczać zdjęć na forum ale jeśli ktoś chciałby zobaczyć efekty to mogę wysłać zdjęcia na prywatnego maila.

----------


## Gregory1980

> Nie chcę zamieszczać zdjęć na forum ale jeśli ktoś chciałby zobaczyć efekty to mogę wysłać zdjęcia na prywatnego maila.


Ja chyba coś słyszałem o tej firmie budowlanej... ale nie pamiętam teraz co... De facto czy ekipa była dobra da się powiedzieć po pewnym czasie i po pewnych kolejnych pracach - tak że ja wypowiem się w stosunku do ekip z których korzystam  post factum - powodzenia wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Busters

archibud.pl ktoś może korzystał i może coś powiedzieć o tej Pani architekt?

----------


## adamzzz

Do białej listy dopisałbym firmę Eko-Karbon z Bielska Białej. Jakby ktoś chciał w dobrych pieniądzach kupić rekuperator i np materiały z termokontrolu to polecam.

Muszę dodać/ trochę wyprostować opinie o Super tynkach. Moje tynki oglądało 3 niezależnych wykonawców od suchej zabudowy i 3 opinie były takie że tynki są ładnie wykonane. Każdy z nich twierdził ze nie widzieli jeszcze tynków zrobionych pod malowanie i ze zawsze robili gładzie.

----------


## Gregory1980

Witam! potwierdzam - sam w tym roku widziałem prace firmy Supertynki i bardzo ładnie robią!  Zamówiłem sobie tą usługę u nich i podzielę się opinią już w czerwcu jak wykonają u mnie  :Smile:  , ale jestem spokojny.  Na bieżąco kończę prace  stanu surowego - chłopaki fajnie się uwijają i robią robotę porządnie podam namiary jak skończą aby nie chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca. Zrobi się całościową listę  :Smile: 
Powodzenia wszystkim 
Czy ktoś słyszał opinie o firmie piwowar od dachów ? Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedz ponoć są dwie ekipy ojca i syna któraś robi dobrze któraś partaczy ...

----------


## patryk_ra

Witam 
Jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum, który niedługo pragnie rozpocząć budowę domku jednorodzinnego w Niepołomicach. Proszę osoby z forum o pomoc potrzebuję kontaktu do sprawdzonej firmy, która pomoże mi wybudować mój dom.  Z polecenia mam dwie firmy do których wysłałem zapytanie cenowe ale oczywiście chciałbym porównać również inne oferty.

----------


## bettinka0

Mieszkaliśmy ok 5 miesięcy w naszym domku kiedy przyszła burza, pożar i remont generalny całego poddasza wraz z dachem zaczęliśmy od nowa. Ekipy, z którymi się pożegnaliśmy wracały, dostawcy materiałów po raz kolejny organizowali przywóz materiałów. Pan *Tomek Trela z firmy Dekke - tel.603125127 * zajął się dachówką, p. *Paweł  - tel. 18-3313291* przywiózł drewno na więźbe, *p.Edward Soja - tel. 501402003* naprawiał instalacje wod.-kan. Duże ukłony w kierunku *p.Piotra Ślusarczyka - tel. 505090553* - za pomoc,  za spotkania z przedstawicielami handlowymi, producentami, a nawet zorganizowanie materiałów na odremontowanie domu. P. Piotrek wraz z p. Kubą, Wojtkiem i Mateuszem wykonali całe ocieplenie poddasza i suche tynki wraz z malowaniem. Dostosowanie terminu(zima za pasem) też było prawie niemożliwe a jednak udało się. Panowie wykonaliście kawał dobrej roboty-dziękuję. Minęło kilka miesięcy, my "stanęliśmy na nogi" i znów możemy w pełni cieszyć się swoim domkiem. Nie byłoby to możliwe gdyby nie wymienione wyżej ekipy i cała masa ludzi o wielkim sercu. Wszystkim serdecznie* DZIĘKUJĘ*

----------


## dorkaS

O, pana Trelę też dobrze wspominam, jeszcze z czasów, gdy pracował w Trapez Carbo.

----------


## gsmhurt24

szukam sprawdzonej ziemi która nadaje pod trawnik oraz kogoś kto ja rozplantuje i posieje trawę

----------


## dyzu007

Wielki czarny minus - firma MARPOL ul. biskupińska 22 Kraków. Zamówiliśmy płytki do łazienki w połowie marca  wpłaciliśmy zaliczkę termin dostawy do 3 tygodni po 3 tygodniach - brak dostawy. Wykonaliśmy kilkanaście telefonów sprzedawca twierdził ze dostawa opóźni się o tydzień. Po upływie tygodnia poinformował nas o tym ze nasz towar niestety nie został załadowany na tira we Francji. Po postraszeniu zgłoszeniem na policje gdyz nie raczył nam nawet przeslac potwierdzenie zamówienia przesłał nam łaskawie zrzut ekranu z zamówieniem.  Na jego podstawie dotarliśmy do hurtowni w ktorej zamawiaja towar okazało sie ze fabryka od dłuzszego czasu nie produkuje gresu w takim rozmiarze. Na koniec zwracajac kase przelali nam o 50 groszy :Smile:  mniej niz dostali pewnie odliczyli sobie biedaki koszty przelewu niech sobie je wsadza w d....
- kompletna ignorancja ze strony sprzedawcy
- okłamywanie klijentów z usmiechem na ustach
- nie odbieranie telefonów 
- opózniła sie nam budowa o około 1 mies 
ODRADZAM WSZELKIE ZAKUPY W TYM SKLEPIE

----------


## patryk_ra

Przewertowaliśmy z żoną oferty wykonawców i wybraliśmy Pana Macieja ma doświadczenie jako kierownik przy dużych inwestycjach deweloperskich, wybudował dom znajomych i to nas przekonało. Oczywiście nie będę chwalił dnia przed zachodem słońca  :smile:  zaczynamy budowę pod koniec maja wtedy wypowiem się więcej i podam kontakt. Zastanawiam się tylko czy brać wykonawce z materiałami wtedy podobno wystawia on fakturę z 8% Vatem?

----------


## Olga_321

Na finiszu prac budowlanych udało nam się nawiązac współprace z kolejnymi znakomitymi wykonawcami. Polecam gorąco:

 - Pan Daniel Łukasik, tel. 504 262 261 (www.meble-schody.pl) - stolarz, dla którego nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych do wykonania. Wykonuje wszelkie nietypowe zlecenia ale także te standardowe jak schody, meble kuchenne, meble ogrodowe, tarasy, garderoby. Bardzo solidny wykonawca w rozsądnej cenie. 

 - Firma Pana Macieja Jendo, tel. 667 495 882  - wykonuje wszelkie prace wykończeniowe: malowanie, flizy etc. U nas wykonal hydroizolację balkonów i położył flizy. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni ze współpracy oraz efektu prac. Świetny kontakt, fachowe porady,  rozsądna cena. 

Nadal współpracujemy też z Panem Michałem Machnikiem, tel.721 449 594 (www.zielonepojęcie.pl), który wykonuje u nas różne prace ogrodowe (nasadzenia, niwelacja terenu, pielęgnacja roślin). Pan Michał jest jednym z najlepszych wykonawców z jakim mieliśny przyjemność współpracować: bardzo solidny, dokładny i zaangażowany. Szczerze polecam!

----------


## Olga_321

Polecam także szkółkę roślin Eko Garten z Lipnicy Górnej (www.ekogarten.com). Mają ogromny wybór roślin małych i dużych w cenach znacznie niższych niż w Krakowie. Pan Tomasz Badurka (tel. 667 470 104)  z tej szkółki bardzo nam pomógł w doborze odpowiednich roślin oraz podpowiedział jak je pielęgnować. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## Ulrak

Witam.
To mój pierwszy wpis, więc mam nadzieję że wszystko ok  :ohmy:  Zwykle przeglądałam forum i nigdy się nie rejestrowałam i jak tak czytam, to wiem że warto skorzystać z doświadczenia innych.
Dopiero rozpoczynamy budowę i oczywiście milion pytań.
Ekipę mamy REM- BUD PROGRESS (jeśli ktoś zna i może się wypowiedzieć to będę wdzięczna)
Większą cześć forum przeczytałam i nie znalazłam polecenia do studni głębinowej?
Będę też wdzięczna za podesłanie sprawdzonej ekipy do oczyszczalni.

----------


## Gregory1980

Witaj Urlak- ja też jestem od niedawna , ale moja dobra rada to spróbuj poszukać wątkach to może coś znajdziesz z tego co Cię interesuje. Ja obecnie kończę stan SSO czekam na okna , później elektryka i kanalizacja i woda i tynki wylewki - sam byłem z początkiem roku na tym etapie co Ty powodzenia życzę  :Smile:  Ja na szczęście nie musiałem kopać studni ani przymierzać się do oczyszczalni aczkolwiek słyszałem na forum że są teraz do nich dopłaty.

----------


## patryk_ra

No i rozpoczęliśmy budowę. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni Pan Maciek jest bardzo dobrym fachowcem, doradza nam i odpowiada na wszystkie pytania. Ekipa wszystkie niejasności z nim konsultuje. Zdecydowałem, że zbuduje nam dom od A do Z ( łącznie z wykończeniem) w zamian dostaliśmy w GRATISIE jego kierownictwo budowy ( facet ma uprawnienia budowlane). Niedługo pochwalę się efektami. Jeżeli ktoś chciałby kontakt proszę pisać do mnie wiadomość.

----------


## dorkaS

W jakiej części Krakowa się budujesz patryk_ra?  Na jakim etapie jesteś?

----------


## fighter1983

> W jakiej części Krakowa się budujesz patryk_ra?  Na jakim etapie jesteś?


dorka... taki stary forumowicz i nie widzisz ze jest na etapie autoreklamy superMacka?

----------


## patryk_ra

DorkaS -Okolice Niepołomic, kończymy stan zero. Fighter 1983 może masz racje niepotrzebnie wyskoczyłem z podaniem na forum danych. Jestem zadowolony z firmy ponieważ moja żona chciała jak to kobiety przesunąć trochę domek tu i tu mój projektant  oczywiście wszystko się da on przesunie budynek i ten kaprys mógł mnie kosztować późniejszą rozbiórką o czym dowiedziałem się od wykonawcy. Z firmy wykonawczej na razie jestem bardzo zadowolony natomiast, trochę zawiedziony jestem projektantem ( nie do końca zna się na wszystkich przepisach co skwitował "doczytam"). Czy wasz projekt zawierał zestawienie stali? Jakie kwoty biorą Wasi projektanci za drobne zmiany?

----------


## dorkaS

> dorka... taki stary forumowicz i nie widzisz ze jest na etapie autoreklamy superMacka?


Kulturalnie zagajałam właśnie  :smile:  Żeby nie tak od razu huzia  :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> DorkaS -Okolice Niepołomic, kończymy stan zero. Fighter 1983 może masz racje niepotrzebnie wyskoczyłem z podaniem na forum danych. Jestem zadowolony z firmy ponieważ moja żona chciała jak to kobiety przesunąć trochę domek tu i tu mój projektant  oczywiście wszystko się da on przesunie budynek i ten kaprys mógł mnie kosztować późniejszą rozbiórką o czym dowiedziałem się od wykonawcy. Z firmy wykonawczej na razie jestem bardzo zadowolony natomiast, trochę zawiedziony jestem projektantem ( nie do końca zna się na wszystkich przepisach co skwitował "doczytam"). Czy wasz projekt zawierał zestawienie stali? Jakie kwoty biorą Wasi projektanci za drobne zmiany?


Patryk, w sumie to potrzebnie i niepotrzebnie  :smile:  Jak się budujesz i chcesz kogoś polecić, to tak na przyszlość wrzuć jakąś fotkę albo cuś uwiarygodniającego  :smile: , jak pracujesz na potrzeby szeroko rozumianego seo to też  :smile:  bo liczba postów i ich treść przemawia na Twoją niekorzyść. 
Mam taki paskudny zwyczaj korzystania z opcji 'zobacz posty" użytkownika, pozwala się to pięknie zorientować czym delikwent się zajmuje. Jakiś procent szczerze polecających nowicjuszy jest automatyczne ze względów psychologicznych wrzucany do jednego wora z reklamodawcami kryptografcami. Vide reakcja Fightera na moją jakże subtelną reakcję na Twój post (a mogłeś od razu usłyszeć o wynoszeniu się na najbliższy pochyły pień).

----------


## patryk_ra

:smile:  więc mogło być gorzej, dzięki za radę na pewno wrzucę jakieś fotki w najbliższym czasie żeby się pochwalić naszymi postępami ( w sumie to Was rozumiem bo sam widzę tu wiele osób tylko reklamujących się ale wychodzę z założenia że najlepiej się spotkać i pogadać z kilkoma wykonawcami) .  PS. Doradzicie mi coś z projektantem ?

----------


## dorkaS

Ja miałam zestawienie wszystkich materiałów do stanu SSZ włącznie, robione na moje życzenie na samym końcu po adaptacji projektu. Kosztowało wówczas 900zł, ale ze względu na logistykę mojej budowy było mi niezbędne. I naprawdę się przydało, praktycznie nic nie zostało nadmiarowego, ani niczego nie brakło. Jedyną pomyłkę kosztorysant zaliczył przy... liczbie okien do zamowienia  :smile:  ale to akurat był pikuś. 
Nasza projektantka nie brała nic, mieliśmy odgórną kwotę ustaloną za wszystko.

----------


## patryk_ra

Dziękuję DorkaS za informację. My zapłaciliśmy duże pieniądze miało być w tym wszystko- dwa razy się pytalem a niestety za wszystko dodatkowo musimy płacić. Wprawdzie wykonawca zrobił mi kosztorys i zestawienie materiałów ale też chciałbym mieć to od projektanta aby mieć kontrolę. Trudno będziemy sobie jakoś z tym radzić.

----------


## maly_dave

Witam,

ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić P. Radka 517-072-071 przy zakupie wkładu kominkowego czy kominka. Mają ogromny wybór wkładów. Otrzymałem bardzo dobrą cenę. Dużo niższą niż u innych.
Do polecenia mam również meble Klima z Krakowa. Wykonane z litego drewna. Darmowa wycena, transport. Realizacja na czas.

----------


## patryk_ra

Wprawdzie prędko nie poczuje smaku piwa na hamaku pośrodku pięknie urządzonego ogrodu ale może zrobię żonie prezent i urządzę trochę nasz balkon. Sprawdzone miejsca gdzie mogę kupić roślinki i ewentualnie doradzą mi co mogę na tym balkonie posadzić ( żeby często nie podlewać) a nasz mały roczny bąk nie zje nic trującego?

----------


## ziuta62

Witam,
Chcialabym bardzo, ale to bardzo polecic Pania Katarzyne Wisniewska z Krakowa - projektantke ogrodow. Bardzo mila, serdeczna i kompetentna osoba. 
Wspanialy dobor roslin w  ciezkim gorskim klimacie, Kapitalne pomysly na nasza dzialke na zboczu. Ogrod wyglada bajkowo. Nic tylko zabierac sie za realizacje. Otrzymalismy projekt  z widoczkami w 4 porach roku, liste i cennik na rosliny, opis jak opiekowac sie poszczegolnymi gatunkami. Wszystko podane jak na tacy.  
Cena za projekt baaardzo przystepna. 

[email protected]


Ps.
przepraszam za brak polskich liter

----------


## April40

> Witam,
> Chcialabym bardzo, ale to bardzo polecic Pania Katarzyne Wisniewska z Krakowa - projektantke ogrodow. Bardzo mila, serdeczna i kompetentna osoba.


ziuta62 - a Wy macie już ten ogród zrobiony? Można gdzieś zobaczyć efekt? Sami mamy ogród na zboczu i bardzo mnie interesuje jak to u Was wyszło...

A ja śmiało też polecam rekomendowanego tutaj p. Tomasza Trelę z *Dekke Centrum Pokryć Dachowych*. Wysoka kultura osobista, wszystko terminowo i w dobrych cenach - www.dekke.pl

----------


## Edyta M

> A ja śmiało też polecam rekomendowanego tutaj p. Tomasza Trelę z *Dekke Centrum Pokryć Dachowych*. Wysoka kultura osobista, wszystko terminowo i w dobrych cenach - www.dekke.pl


Pana Tomka juz wczesniej polecalam (wtedy pracowal w innej firmie ) ale  jak widze ciagle jakosc jego uslug ta sama  :smile:  .... 
Telefonicznie dobieralam z nim blache do koloru dachowki ( zdalam sie na niego ) , sama  nie podjelabym lepszej decyzji trafil w 10 z kolorem , 
dostawa ,  jakosc i cena dachowki ktora u Niego zamawialam tez na 6+ . :yes:

----------


## Gregory1980

I ja się muszę dopisać bardzo pozytywnie o Panu Tomaszu. Jak widać nie ważne czy TrapezCarbo czy firma Dekke jak zwykle najważniejsi są ludzie  :Smile:  Oby takich konkretnych ludzi więcej!

----------


## Gregory1980

Stan surowy  zamknięty zakończony!

Biała Lista Wykonawców którą polecam :

1) SSO - Polecana jakiś czas temu na białej liście Pan Marian Węgrzyn - kom. 504 121 564,  6 osobowa ekipa budowlana uczciwa i solidna - dom powstał w spokojnym tempie - niestety terminy trzeba ustalać na rok wcześniej! Warto 

2)  Pan Franciszek Wrona - tel. 513 067 338 pełne deskowanie, położenie na naprawdę dobrym poziomie dachu wraz z więźbą - creaton domino - trudna do ułożenia  dachówka płaska - rynny tytan cynk. Polecam

3) Stolarka Okienna Firma Dziadek - zamówione okna pasywne! Jakość wykonania do ceny dobra!  Terminowość zamówienia w normie , montaż staranny i bez uszkodzeń. www.dziadek.com.pl

4) Tynki i wylewki wewnętrzne - to domena firmy SuperTynki - Pan Tomasz Zamorski 601 -667-101  www.supertynki.pl firma również  jak  wyżej polecane  na białej liście wykonawców. Tynki gipsowe Knuaf Diamant wykonane  bardzo starannie i gładko , wylewki  wykonane precyzyjnie  - miła i fachowa obsługa - polecam

5) Sucha zabudowa i ocieplenie powierzchni dachowej  to nowość nie polecana jeszcze na forum ( chyba ) firma RemontGrunt Pan Marcin Steczek  500 700 646 www.remontgrunt.pl - firma o szerokim spektrum działania. Prace u mnie wykonane poprawnie bez większych uwag dobre ceny.

6) Dostawca materiałów budowlanych znany wielu osobą skład budowlany Kolonia Kraków - Obsługa na dobrym poziomie Pan Tomek Kokoszka 502-169-981 www.kolonia.com.pl zamówienia docierały w partiach na budowę na czas i zgodnie z wcześniejszymi ustaleniami bez poślizgu utrudniającego życie ekipom budowlanym.

7) Instalacja wodna i kanalizacyjna Józef Chlebda tel. 602 779 337 polecana również  z białej listy  - ciężko się dodzwonić ale warto dobra usługa w dobrej cenie.

8 ) Instalacja podłogowa i kotła centralnego Firma Marel - Pan Paweł Wójcik- właściciel 502-216-349 konkretny i rzeczowy fachowiec ceny jak na Vissmana przystało niewysokie - również polecana na forum - www.marel.pl 

Póki co wszystkie polecane na forum ekipy u mnie na budowie  spisały się dobrze nie miałem żadnych wpadek oby tak dalej pozostało przed nami ocieplenie zewnętrzne , drzwi wewnętrzne , podłogi ,kominek ,malowanie , ogrodzenie i kostka brukowa.

----------


## Halina00001

Ostrzegam przed Firmą WYPOŻYCZ regon - 260438054, nip 6572630219, adres M. Schoalsteria 57, 26-001 Masłów, właściciel Jarosław Pałys, która podejmuje się grodzenia posesji siatką. Firma postawiła u mnie płot (był już zamontowany), dostali zapłatę, po czym zdemontowali płot i wyjechali. Interwencja wezwanej policji polegała na tym, że stali i próbowali wpłynąć na właściciela, żeby zaprzestał demontażu ogrodzenia podczas, gdy on śmiał się w głos i robił swoje. Policja nie tylko nie ingerowała ale i wyraźnie postanowiła pomóc złodziejom. Umowy, potwierdzenie zapłaty itp. nie miały znaczenia dla dwóch policjantów (w tym policjantka, dziewczynka mikrej postury) postanowili wykręcić mi ręce (łatwiej to zrobić drobnej, starszej kobiecie niż dwóm robolom o posturze byka), jak powiedzieli, żebym nie próbowała powstrzymać robotników do czasu, gdy zdemontują resztę, zapakują do samochodu i wyjadą. Oczywiście, dzięki interwencji i przy pomocy policji, zostałam bez pieniędzy i płotu, a oszust wyjechał w siną dal, śmiejąc się w głos.

----------


## dorkaS

> 7) Instalacja wodna i kanalizacyjna Józef Chlebda tel. 602 779 337 polecana również  z białej listy  - ciężko się dodzwonić ale warto dobra usługa w dobrej cenie.
> 
> .


Nigdy nie miałam najmniejszych problemów z dodzwonieniem się, nawet w wigilię Wigilii, gdy pompa odmówiła posłuszeństwa.
A poza tym również mogę ich tylko z całego serca polecać, cała hydraulika i odprowadzanie wody deszczowej.

----------


## jowitajb

Witam,
sporo czasu mnie już tutaj nie było, gdyż nie wykonywaliśmy żadnych prac budowlanych.
Ale wreszcie postanowiliśmy się ogrodzić. Zrobiliśmy panelowe ogrodzenie wokół domu, potrzebujemy jeszcze bramę i furtkę oraz barierki.
Interesuje nas wzór podobny do: http://www.konsport.com.pl/pp-002-p64.html 
Barierki też proste profile poziome 4x2 cm.

 Czy mógłby ktoś polecić solidnego i niedrogiego wykonawcę z montażem + automat - okolice Wieliczki/Gdowa. Potrzebuję pilnie, gdyż z tym, którego mieliśmy są problemy i musieliśmy z niego zrezygnować.

----------


## Pegas

Hej! Spotkaliście wykonawcę, który kładzie płyty wielkoformatowe Laminam na ścianie? Mam 2 m kw  - może być na wczoraj...

----------


## krakus73

Do mojej białej listy dodaję p. Piotra Konika tel. 887 617 916 z Krakowa. Robi drogi, zjazdy, układa kostkę. Polecam. Możecie się powoływać na Roberta z Niegowici  :Smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam,
> sporo czasu mnie już tutaj nie było, gdyż nie wykonywaliśmy żadnych prac budowlanych.
> Ale wreszcie postanowiliśmy się ogrodzić. Zrobiliśmy panelowe ogrodzenie wokół domu, potrzebujemy jeszcze bramę i furtkę oraz barierki.
> Interesuje nas wzór podobny do: http://www.konsport.com.pl/pp-002-p64.html 
> Barierki też proste profile poziome 4x2 cm.
> 
>  Czy mógłby ktoś polecić solidnego i niedrogiego wykonawcę z montażem + automat - okolice Wieliczki/Gdowa. Potrzebuję pilnie, gdyż z tym, którego mieliśmy są problemy i musieliśmy z niego zrezygnować.


*jowitajb* 

Moge polecic   wykonawce mojego ogrodzenia *Pan Michal Budzik* tutaj masz stronke Jego Firmy http://www.step-bud.pl/index.html ( nie wiem tylko jak u Niego z czasem ) zadzwonic nie zaszkodzi  :yes: . 
W realizacjach na Jego stronce jest min. moje ogrodzenie - wykonane w podobnym stylu jak Ty chcesz wykonac swoje .
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## jowitajb

Dzięki. Podzwoniłam już po kilku wykonawcach z białej listy i właśnie Pan Michał dał mi najlepszą ofertę. Był już nawet na pomiarze. Także mam nadzieję że wreszcie za jakiś miesiąc zamkniemy temat ogrodzenia. Obawiałam się, że może być dla niego za daleko, ale wygląda że nie ma problemu.

----------


## Edyta M

> Dzięki. Podzwoniłam już po kilku wykonawcach z białej listy i właśnie Pan Michał dał mi najlepszą ofertę. Był już nawet na pomiarze. Także mam nadzieję że wreszcie za jakiś miesiąc zamkniemy temat ogrodzenia. Obawiałam się, że może być dla niego za daleko, ale wygląda że nie ma problemu.


W takim razie powodzenia  :bye:

----------


## syjam23

Chciałbym szczerze polecic firmę tynkarska SuperTynki z Krakowa http://www.supertynki.pl +48 601 667 101 .  Prace tynkarskie wykonane na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Idealnie proste i gładkie ściany. Super komunikacja z panem Tomkiem. Jasne warunki umowy. Kulturalna i bardzo kompetentna ekipa tynkująca Pana Mariusza. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Gdyby było więcej taki firm budowa domu była by przyjemnością, a nie katorgą jak się czasem zdarza.

----------


## robin0-0-7

Witam, 
czy ktos z Was może polecić dobra ekipę od elewacji ? Trochę zaspałem i wszędzie gdzie dzwonię nie mają już terminu na ten rok. Myślicie, ze jest na to w ogóle szansa ?

----------


## slusar

+48604781334 
Marcin Popardowski
Nie wiem jak na dzień dzisiejszy-rok wstecz klasa światowa

----------


## slusar

> Witam, 
> czy ktos z Was może polecić dobra ekipę od elewacji ? Trochę zaspałem i wszędzie gdzie dzwonię nie mają już terminu na ten rok. Myślicie, ze jest na to w ogóle szansa ?


+48604781334 
Marcin Popardowski

Nie wiem jak na dzień dzisiejszy -rok wstecz klasa światowa

----------


## Wujor

Witam po przerwie  :smile: 

Robił ktoś z was ostatnio schody wewnętrzne? Potrzebuje namiar na jakiegoś wykonawcę z okolic Myślenic (najchętniej).  
Także spec od kominka by się przydał - chodzi oobudowanie w nowoczesnym stylu.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam po przerwie 
> 
> Robił ktoś z was ostatnio schody wewnętrzne? Potrzebuje namiar na jakiegoś wykonawcę z okolic Myślenic (najchętniej).


Moge polecic mojego wykonawce schodow Pan Krzysztof Witaszewski - dziala w calej Polsce Schody KAISER http://www.schodykaiser.pl/ 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ProfClient

Zdecydowanie czarna lista firma TOP BUD Artur Fiołek, Węgrzce. Właściciel podnajmujący inne firmy do wykonawstwa a sam dysponuje paroma ludźmi którzy są zdolni do wybudowania zaledwie fundamentu i postawienia murów w niezbyt szybkim czasie, ekipa emerytów, przerzucając pracowników co chwilę na różne budowy. Do tego jeśli są braki w kadrze lub chce szybciej coś wykonać to zatrudnia przypadkowe osoby które nie zawsze się sprawdzaja a budowa jest budową doświadczalna. Krętaczy i ściemnia, rozliczeń nie potrafi sam dokonać tylko człowiek uważający się za inżyniera a tak naprawdę nie wiele znający się na budownictwie i dowożący materiał busem  :big tongue:  Co najgorsze brak faktur za pracę i materiały, gwarancji zero. Po zakończeniu prac nie można się skontaktować, właściciel non stop na wakacjach albo zbywa że oddzwoni poźniej itd. Ciekawe jak ten pan rozlicza się ze skarbówką? Ostatnio zmienił nazwę firmy i ma nowy KRS przypadek?

----------


## glacjusz

Witam serdecznie
Poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy do obudowy kominka z plaszczem wodnym, okolice Chrzanowa, moze byc z dalszych rejonow. Bede niezmiernie wdzieczny za namiary!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jeru

.

----------


## krakus73

> Ostrzegam wszystkich przed nowo powstałą firmą krzysztof kaczmarczyk wakk-bau z miejscowości lipnik koło myślenic, wcześniej pod nazwą budkaczarczyk razem z firmą swojego brata janusz kaczmarczyk scacholding=, zaczęli tylko początek budowy domu żeby pobrać wysokie zaliczki za etapy które mieli zrobić, ta pseudo firma budowlana pobrała pieniądze za zrobienie poddasza, dachu, schodów, ścian i na budowie się już nie pojawią, oszustów jakich mało omijać z daleka!!


Może moje pytanie jest z pozoru głupie, ale dlaczego płaciłeś za etapy budowy z góry, a nie po ??? Nawet mało doświadczony inwestor wie o tak podstawowych zasadach...
I żeby nie było, że bronię te firmy, bo nawet ich nie znam ani o nich nigdy nie słyszałem. Chcę tylko zwrócić uwagę na lekkomyślność inwestorów...

----------


## wojtekweb

Poszukuję solidnego architekta do adaptacji gotowego projektu, projekty przyłączy, wjazdu na działkę itp. w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## robin0-0-7

Z mojej strony polecam firmę Super Tynki  ( www.supertynki.pl; 601 667 101). Firma ta wykonała u mnie tynki zarówno cementowo wapienne jak i gipsowe, oraz wylewki. Prace zostały wykonane profesjonalnie i estetycznie. Dodatkowym atutem firmy jest jej właściciel , kontakt z Panem Tomkiem jest szybki , a odpowiedzi na zadane pytania są wyczerpujące i rzetelne. Bez wahania polecam .

----------


## gosia.kraków

Witam, dodaję do mojej białej listy stolarza Pana Olka, tel. 697 887 889 polecanego na forum. Wykonał u mnie ładne drzwi wewnętrzne

Mój pierwszy wpis na czarną listę-firma Style line (przy stalej wystawie budownictwa) montująca okna drutex. okna drutex są ok. natomiast firma Style line to jakaś porażka. na małą naprawę czekam już 9-ty mięsiąc od zgłoszenia (szef nawet nie odbiera ode mnie telefonu), do tego przy montażu było fatalnie-sąsiad się pytał, czy jakaś pijana ekipa mi te okna montowała...bo potem przyjeżdżali i parę okien wstawiali na nowo... tak "dobrze" były zamontowane...

----------


## dina1979

> *Ostrzeżenie przez duże O*! przed pseudo-firmą która nazywa się BUD KACZMARCZYK vel Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk z Lipnika koło Myślenic. Występuje tez pod mailem [email protected] coś tam po małpce lub telefon 507256723
> Nie będę więcej pisał bo ten koleś wysyła smsy z pogróżkami więc zwyczajnie się boję. Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany wyczynami budowlanymi tego pana to chętnie opisze na priva. W każdym razie proszę mi wierzyć - należy go omijać szerokim łukiem!
> Pozdrawiam
> Jasiek


Witam
Ja też korzystałem z usług tej pseudo firmy i też zostałem oszukany i to na grubą kasę nie wspominając o robocie, po prostu opuścili budowę a po próbie kontaktu straszyli nas też telefonami i smsami. Czy może mi Pan przybliżyć swoją sytuację związaną z tą firmą, bardzo jestem ciekaw co wymyślili u Pana. Proszę odpisać na adres [email protected]

----------


## apal

Witam

Polecam Firmę SuperTynki  ( www.supertynki.pl  601 667 101 Pan Tomasz Zamorski ) 
Wykonane zostały u nas prace w zakresie tynków maszynowych cementowo-wapiennych i wylewki
Wszystko porządnie , starannie i na czas.
pozdrawiam
ap

----------


## Gregory1980

Witam ponownie  :Smile:  

Ponieważ jestem na etapie kładzenia kostki brukowej, chciałem polecić serdecznie Firmę Libet - Kraków ul Góra Libertowska 28. Kostka od tego producenta może nie najtańsza , ale na pewno posiada gwarancje a w przypadku który ja miałem ( ubite płyty tarasowe ) bez problemu wymienili ,oczywiście przy starannej obsłudze właśnie tego salonu . Salon realizował dostawy na czas , cały asortyment dodatkowy na magazynach.

----------


## April40

Czy możecie polecić jakąś ekipę z małopolski do zrobienia posadzki z żywicy w garażu? Może ktoś z Was ma u siebie taką posadzkę? Poszukuję ekipy, która zrobi to porządnie, łącznie z przygotowaniem (szlifowaniem, odkurzaniem) istniejącego podłoża w garażu..

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
mam do wykonania od zaraz tynki wewnętrzne. w związku z tym że ekipa na którą czekałem okazałe się niesłowna i stawiła się w umówionym terminie. 
proszę o namiar na ekipy lub kontakt bezpośrednio od wykonawców.

----------


## katka

Poszukuje super fliziarza a raczej całej ekipy. Duże i skomplikowane powierzchnie. Może ktoś się podzielić namiarem na godną polecenia firmę.

----------


## JacZenio

> BIAŁA LISTA:
> 8. Paweł Jelonek z Niewiarowa tel. 505 618 690 - koparkowy, oczyszczalnia, równanie terenu
> Kolejny koparkowy, z którego usług skorzystaliśmy w trakcie budowy. Kolejny którego z czystym sumieniem polecamy.


*BIAŁA LISTA - KOPARKA*
Poz. *nr. 8* Potwierdzam w/w zapis. Pan Paweł u mnie wykonywał usługę kopania i zasypania kabla do przyłącza (ZL), około 55mb. Uwinął się 2h, łącznie z uprzątnięciem mi terenu.
Co ważne, nie naciąga na koszty, tylko robi usługę sprawnie, a przy tym ekspresowo.
Miałem już dwóch koparkowych, ale pana Pawła Jelonka, polecam szczególnie.

Cena przystępna, ale i tak liczy się czas pracy. Podsumowując u mnie duży +.




> No to jeśli faktycznie tak jest polecam firmę dostarczającą beton CEMBET Kraków - punktualnie , na czas , dobra cena


*BIAŁA LISTA - BETON TOWAROWY*
Zdecydowanie polecam *CEMBET* KRAKÓW. Może i czasowo nie zawsze są punktualni (  :Smile: ), ale wierzcie mi, mieszankę betonową, mają wysokiej jakości. Cena nie najniższa, ale na pewno nie oszukują. 

Polecam kontakt z panem Przemkiem (CEMBET), który opiekuje się Inwestorami: tel. 668 005 620 (można powołać się na Jacka)




> *BIAŁA:* Polecam DACHOLAND z Mogilan!


*BIAŁA LISTA - HURTOWANIA MATERIAŁÓW BUDOWLANYCH*
Potwierdzam *DACHOLAND MOGILANY* Obsługa miła, nie olewają klientów, tylko pomagają w ogarnięciu sprzedaży i dostawy materiału. Ceny umiarkowane, można znaleźć taniej, ale sumarycznie da się wynegocjować dobre rabaty.

*BIAŁA LISTA - KOMIN*
*Kominus Kłaj* Kupowałem u nich wkłady kominowe z stali kwasoodpornej. Przy okazji zaopatrzyłem się u nich w pustaki z firmy CJ BLOK. Oglądałem na żywo kilku producentów: Zapel, Plewa, Scheidel, Leier, Hoch, IcoPal itp. i powiem szczerze, że z Kominusa dostałem wyrób jakości HIGH-LEVEL w rozsądniej cenie (porównując do Scheidla). Oczywiście Scheidel, jakość równie świetna, ale cena powala. 

*CZARNA LISTA - PREFABRYKATY BETONOWE*
*OLBET KRAKÓW-MOGILANY* Dostarczali mi studnię wodomierzową prefabrykowaną. Odradzam, omijać szerokim łukiem. Dostałem prefabrykat z betonu klasy C20/25. Osobiście montowałem w tej studni zestaw wodomierzowy i beton jest/był tak słaby, że wiercenie przez drewno jest trudniejsze.
Mega krzywe prefabrykaty, a przez ściany betonowe leje się (nie mylić z kapaniem).
Po moim telefonie, powiedziali że za 1h zabierają prefabrykat i zwracają koszt zakupu i dostawy prefabrykatu. Nie zgodziłem się, gdyż miałem zgłoszenie zajęcie pasa drogowego na montaż, z dodatkowo musiałem robić drogę. 
Oczywiście oznajmiłem, iż umieszczę ich "wypociny" w internecie, więc zamieszczam.
Uwaga. Nie kupować od nich nawet korytka betonowego. Szajs jakich mało.

Acha, Pan Właściciel, nie chciał wystawić f-vat na pełna kwotę, mimo iż cennik brutto/.netto wisi na ścianie w biurze.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witaj , ta koparka to koparko-ładowarka czy minikoparka i jaka cena za godz. pracy jeżeli można wiedzieć .

----------


## sprawiedliwosc

OSTRZEGAM I TO BARDZO PRZED FIRMA DAVI ZNAJDUJACA SIE W NOWYM SACZU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. PRZED PODJECIEM JAKIEJKOLWIEK WSPLPRACY  Z TA FIRMA prosze sie zastanowic  tysiac razy lub pojezdzic na wlasna reke po budowach przez nich wykonywanych i porozmawiać z inwestorami na pewno beda mieli wiele do powiedzenia lub popytac na miescie ludzi siedzacych w branzy budowlanej. Dobra gadka brak wiedzy a dokladnie jak zarobic aby sie nie narobic a innemu jeszcze ukrasc. MOTTO PANA WLASCICIELA BRZMI "PROSZE SIE NIE MARTWIC BEDZIE PO BOZEMU"

----------


## d.a.k

Właśnie kończymy budowę domu w okolicach Wieliczki i chciałem polecić naszych wykonawców:

- Architektkę Magdę Daszkiewicz tel. 604 344 122 http://www.mdaszkiewicz.com/ która zrobiła dla nas projekt wnętrz przesuwając przy okazji trochę ścian i okien. Zaoszczędziła nam tonę pracy przy wyborze materiałów. Wykazała się też dużą cierpliwością odpowiadając na niezliczone maile i telefony.

- Firmę Agnieszki i Rafała Marecików tel. 503 430 064 http://www.ar-bud.eu/ których ekipa budowlana wybudowała nam dom. Zarówno kierownik budowy, jak i wykonawcy którzy przyszli później, chwalili jakość wykonanych prac. Bardzo solidna i rzetelna firma.

- Panią Beatę Ścigalską tel. 502 214 428 http://www.octopusprojekt.com.pl/ która prowadziła u nas prace wykończeniowe. Wysoka jakość, bardzo dobra organizacja i duża umiejętność rozwiązywania problemów.

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Chciałbym zapytać czy gdzieś w okolicy Nowej Huty można znaleźć pracowników do prac przy końcówce budowy. Potrzebuję wykopać fundament pod ogrodzenie, wybrać ziemię pod chodnik, wyrównać ziemię wokół domu itp. prace. Może ktoś ma do polecenia jednego lub dwóch chętnych do takich prac.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## asmagus

Mogę z czystym sumieniem dodać do BIAŁEJ LISTY WYKONAWCÓW firmę MAXMONTER z Chrzanowa (Małopolska) zajmująca się stolarką okienną i drzwiową. Kupiłem u nich okna (Petecki), drzwi zewnętrzne (Wikęd) i wenętrzne (Agmar) i montowali mi rolety zewnętrzne, jestem zadowolony. Dużym plusem jest to, iż właściciel Pan Piotr, na standardowo pojawiające się na budowie problemy reaguje szybko i jest pomocny w ich rozwiązaniu (nawet jeśli powstają zupełnie bez jego winy i naprawia po innych wykonawcach).

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witaj , fundament pod ogrodzenie chcesz wykopać koparka czy łopatą ? Możesz napisać ile metrów masz tego kopania .

----------


## desperadomn

Czarna lista u mnie firma handlująca materiałami związanymi z ociepleniem Termo In-Out z Czeladzi. Handlują na ale.... oraz na olx.  Zamówiłem u nich listwy przyokienne w ilości 25szt. oraz listwy okapnikowe - kapinos w ilości 20szt. towar otrzymałem szybko, bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń co do jakości. Po około 2 tygodniach od otrzymania przesyłki, zaczęliścmy prace wykończeniowe przy ociepleniu. W tym czasie miałem urlop, specjalnie na wykonanie tych robót. Okazało się, że firma pomyliła się realizując zamówienie. Zamiast 25 szt listw przyokiennych, otrzymałem taką ilość kapinosów. Kapinosów tyle ile powinno być listew przyokiennych. Na początku myślałem, żę to ja się pomyliłem w obliczeniu zapotrzebowania na materiały. Przeliczyłem, niezamontowane jeszcze kapinosy a potem jeszcze raz listwy, które już są na okiennicach. Chciałem domówić w tym samym sklepie brakujący towar. Okazało się, że ja jednak zamówiłem dobrze, to sklep wysłał mi odwrotną ilość. Niezwłocznie wysłałem wiadomość do właściciela, Pana Artura. Okazało się, że pierwszą wiadomość przeczytał ale zignorował i usunął. Po ponownym kontakcie raczył odpisać w sposób bardzo szorstki oraz ignorancki. Prosiłem, żeby zaproponował mi rozwiązanie tej sprawy, no bo to jakby nie patrzeć sklep pomylił się. Zostało mi zaproponowane, żebym odesłał mu kapinosy a oni wyślą mi listwy. oczywiście za przesyłkę, zwrotu oraz przysłanie nowych listew miałem zapłacić ja! Po wymianie uprzejmości, ów Pan Artur zaproponował, że "mogę mu wysłać cały! towar spowrotem a oni mi zwrócą należność"! Ja się k***a pytam, jak? mam mu zwrócić zamontowane już listwy?! NIE DZIĘKUJĘ! Z tą firmą już doczynienia więcej chcieć nie chcę i wam również odradzam.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> *CZARNA LISTA - PREFABRYKATY BETONOWE*
> *OLBET KRAKÓW-MOGILANY*


To teraz mam trochę w porach :/ mam zakopane szambo i 2 studnie od tej firmy. Co prawda wzieliśmy z mężem 1 dzień urlopu aby przypilnowach FachManów.
W teorii nic nie zaniepokoiło ani nas, ani znajomego, który robił przyłącz do tego szamba równolegle. 
Przykro się patrzy, że Panowie taką fuszerkę zrobili u Ciebie. Licze na to, ze po prosu produkt mają nierówniej jakości (OBY!)
Ale fak faktem, trzeba Panów mocno pilnować jeżeli chodzi o "kesz"- z roztargnięcia zapewne zapomniał Pan o zaliczce i również z roztargniecia twierdził, ze cena jest za szambo bez pokrywy (za pokrywe dodatkowy hajs).  Na szczęscie szybciutkow wyjaśnilismy co i za ile miało być, bez zbędych dyskusji.
Wniosek ufaj i kontroluj  :smile:

----------


## obcy85

Witam. Czy ktoś poleci firmę do prac wykończeniowych tj: malowanie, płytki, panele, parapety środek, drzwi wewnętrzne oraz zrobienie łazienki w nowoczesnym stylu. Jestem z okolic Nowego Sącza. Dziękuje

----------


## JacZenio

> Licze na to, ze po prosu produkt mają nierówniej jakości (OBY!)


U nich nie ma jakości. Jest byle jakoś.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> U nich nie ma jakości. Jest byle jakoś.


Bardzo mi przykro! Wiem jak to boli i denerwuje, bo z mężem wyrzuciliśmy ekipę od rigipsów..

----------


## adamzzz

> Mogę z czystym sumieniem dodać do BIAŁEJ LISTY WYKONAWCÓW firmę MAXMONTER z Chrzanowa (Małopolska) zajmująca się stolarką okienną i drzwiową. Kupiłem u nich okna (Petecki), drzwi zewnętrzne (Wikęd) i wenętrzne (Agmar) i montowali mi rolety zewnętrzne, jestem zadowolony. Dużym plusem jest to, iż właściciel Pan Piotr, na standardowo pojawiające się na budowie problemy reaguje szybko i jest pomocny w ich rozwiązaniu (nawet jeśli powstają zupełnie bez jego winy i naprawia po innych wykonawcach).


Robił mi Pan Piotr wycenę i powiem szczerze ze dobre wrażenie na mnie wywarł, nawet cena była bardzo dobra  ale po wizycie w ich salonie zrezygnowaliśmy. Żona twierdzi ze jej sie profil nie podobał ( bluevolution czy jakoś tak). Jeszcze jedna rzecz warto wspomnieć, w salonie w Chrzanowie  pracuje niesłychanie atrakcyjna i sympatyczna  kobieta.

----------


## yuro

Witam. 
Potrzebuje kogos sprawdzonego i cenowo rozsadnego do wykonania instalacji wodnej C.O. i gazowej . Jesli mozecie kogos polecic to bardzo prosze o jakis kontakt  :smile:

----------


## Anka7777_77

Witam,
W końcu po długich a ciężkich dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę domu. 
Zwracam się do was z prośba. Czy możecie polecić mi dobrą firmę budowlaną (cała budowa domu do stanu deweloperskiego). Działka znajduje się w pobliżu Chrzanowa- woj. Małopolskie-50km od Krakowa). 
Dom będzie miał około 220m2 pow. jest budynkiem parterowym, na płycie fundamentowej oraz stropodach.
Z góry dziękuję. Anna

----------


## Inwestor11

NAJCZARNIEJSZA Z LIST : OPINIA O FRIMIE EKO-BUD ZDZISŁAW BARGIEŁ : Pan Bargieł Zdzisław zjawił się na naszej inwestycji z polecenia. Z wieloma rzeczami, takimi jak zabudowa kaset do drzwi przesuwnych zetknął się po raz pierwszy i nie umiał tego wykonać. Sufity podwieszane, karnisze - wykonał krzywo. Podnosił kaloryfery i pokrzywił kasety kaloryferów. Płytki w łazience niszczył tnąc na sucho i przylepiając poszczerbione. Fugi się „pocą” (nie stwardniały) i są zażółcone , a na białych płytkach wystąpiły żółte wykwity. Odpływ w brodziku osadził niesymetrycznie. Element podtynkowy do baterii zakuł w ścianie za głęboko i nie da się teraz zamontować baterii i trzeba było walić część ściany. Nie dokończył malowania (rzekomo "na gotowo" - ulubione powiedzenie tego pana) zostawiając popaprane ściany pod sufitem. Ściana w salonie śmierdzi amoniakiem (moczem) po malowaniu - zepsuty grunt ? Czy inne praktyki ? Nie dokończył montażu płytek w łazience. Nie odbiera telefonów i nie odpowiada na pisma. Zero gwarancji i - zero kontaktu.

----------


## wojteqq

Moja biała lista:

Zaopatrzenie placu budowy:

Roda z Zabierzowa, świetny kontakt, bardzo dobre ceny, duża dostępność materiałów bardzo dobrej jakości, nie ma problemów ze zwrotami, wymianą

Kolonia PSB podobnie jak wyżej

Wykonawcy:

Na ekipę od ocieplenia poddasza p. Piotra Ślusarczyka trafiłem własnie przez muratora.

Po pomiarze, wstępnej rozmowie i wycenie zdecydowaliśmy się na współpracę.

Wykonali u nas ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza oraz ścianki działowe. Wszystko wykonana precyzyjnie i dokładnie z dbałością o detale, z zastosowaniem sprawdzonych materiałów. Jedna z niewielu ekip, których absolutnie nie trzeba pilnować. Tempo prac bardzo dobre, ceny ok, ekipa bardzo dba o porządek, pełna kultura.

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektów, ocieplenie poddasza to jeden z ważniejszych etapów budowy a panu Piotrowi można zaufać, że zostanie wykonane perfekcyjnie.

Stolarka zewnętrzna Oknoplus FHU Knapczyk z Kraków-Sidzina, bardzo dobre okna, super montaż, ceny ok świetne podejście do klienta jeśli chodzi o doradztwo. Firma nie odcina się od klienta po zakupie.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, przeglądam forum Muratora prawie dwa lata, dzięki informacjom tu zdobytym myślę, że podjęliśmy lepsze decyzje, niźli bez wiedzy wyczytanej tutaj  :smile: 
Przebudowujemy istniejący dom, zatem pewne problemy są trochę innej natury, wynikają z konieczności i dostosowania pewnych parametrów do już istniejących...

Mogę polecić "Dachy Tatarczuch" siedziba koło Jędrzejowa, działają w Polsce południowej. Bardzo solidna, strugana, prefabrykowana więźba dachowa postawiona w jeden dzień. Świetna drewniana podbitka, wykończeniówka bez zarzutu. Troszkę zamieszania przy ociepleniu nakrokwiowym płytami PIR, ale tu już bardziej z mojej strony, od środka poddasza wyłożenie boazerią- wszystko zrobione bez zastrzeżeń. Na koniec plac budowy uprzątnięty. Ewentualne uwagi i problemy korygowane na bieżąco  :smile: 

Kolejną godna polecenia ekipą są Super Tynki :big grin:  Bardzo fachowe podejście do sprawy, świetny kontakt @ i telefoniczny, prace wykonane w terminie. Chłopaki szybko i sprawnie wykonali 350 metrów tynku na krzywych ścianach, pomimo tych różnic w pionach i poziomach wszystko zgrane jak należy.
Czekamy jeszcze na wylewki również wykonane przez tę firmę, myślę, ze będzie ok  :smile:

----------


## wymarzonydom

Edit: nie aktualne

----------


## zaba2007

Biała lista: Super Tynki - Kraków
Bardzo dobra współpraca i kontakt zarówno z Panem Tomaszem jak i z ekipami wykonującymi tynki i wylewki. Wszystko wykonane rzetelnie i dokładnie. Cennik  wstępny usługi dokładny,  inwestor jest na bieżąco informowany o ewentualnych zmianach ceny wynikających ze zwiększonego zużycia materiału. Dzięki temu wie za co płaci  :smile:   Tynki gładkie i dopracowane w każdym szczególe, wykończenia wokół okien dokładne i czyste. Niedociągnięcia Panów murarzy wyrównane idealnie.  Wylewki dokładnie wypoziomowane, gładkie bez pęcherzy, dziurek i szpar na linii łączenia ściana-podłoga. Panowie  uprzejmi, sympatyczni i przede wszystkim cechujący się wysoką kulturą osobistą i kulturą pracy. Na budowie i wokół pozostawiony porządek.

----------


## zaba2007

Super Tynki Kraków. Wykonują tynki, wylewki i suchą zabudowę. Szczerze polecam nr telefonu do Pana Tomasza: 601 667 101.

----------


## zaba2007

> Witam. 
> Potrzebuje kogos sprawdzonego i cenowo rozsadnego do wykonania instalacji wodnej C.O. i gazowej . Jesli mozecie kogos polecic to bardzo prosze o jakis kontakt


Z Proszowic firma hydraulik Pan Nagło: 123863106, robią czysto i dokładnie, profesjonalnie doradzają  :smile:

----------


## katka

Korzystam z porad (od wielu lat) i polecanych firm na tym forum wypadałoby, więc też podzielić się opiniami na temat wykonawców, z którymi miałam do tej pory kontakt. Co prawda dom jeszcze niewykończony, ale można już jakieś podsumowanie zrobić. 

*BIAŁA LISTA:*

*SuperTynki Kraków*  - www.supertynki.pl 
Zdecydowanie polecam firmę SuperTynki (ale kto jej tu nie poleca). Tynki wykonane przez tą firmę zasługują na najwyższą pochwałę. Jakość ich wykonania, estetyka, doprowadzenie niedoskonałych ścian do ideału to tylko część zasługująca na uznanie. Druga część to solidne zabezpieczenie terenu prac (delikatne okna drewniane), a po zakończeniu robót pozostawienie idealnego porządku. To samo tyczy się wylewek wykonach przez firmę SuperTynki. Wylewki bez najmniejszych zastrzeżeń, pięknie wykonane, doskonale wypoziomowane. Kontakt z firmą profesjonalny i serdeczny, a ekipy pracujące miłe i pomocne. Firma wykonała jeszcze u nas prace dodatkowe, za co jesteśmy bardzo wdzięczni. Oby tak dalej, bo nie rozstaje się jeszcze z firmą SuperTynki. 

*Wiktorczyk Czarnków* - www.wiktorczyk.com.pl
Polecam firmę Wiktorczyk, oknami od nich jestem zachwycona pod każdym względem, za równo jakością wykonania jak i samą estetyką. Również profesjonalna, pomocna i kompetentna obsługa klienta mile zaskakuje. A ekipa montażowa wprowadziła mnie w kolejny zachwyt. Okna zamontowane były szybko, sprawnie, bez najmniejszych zarzutów, profesjonalnie. Panowie podpowiedzieli kilka rzeczy, posprzątali po sobie tak jakby ich w ogóle nie było. Okna użytkowane już kilka miesięcy sprawują się idealnie. 

*SILESIANIT Katowice*- www.ogrodzenia-ogrodzeniapanelowe.pl
Firma Silesianit wykonała u mnie ogrodzenie panelowe na segmentach betonowych w trudnym niejednolicie pochyłym, rozległym terenie. Zarówno kontakt z firmą jak i jakość wykonania prac na najwyższym poziomie. Bardzo szybko, idealnie zrobione ogrodzenie, ekipa sprawna, miła i pozostawiła po sobie porządek. Zdecydowanie polecam.

*IZOLMAX Kraków* - www.izolmax.pl
Natryskowa izolacja piankowa wykonana na poddaszu, szybko, sprawnie w dobrej cenie. Polecam.

Na razie tyle, ocenę firm instalacyjnych zamieszczę po uruchomieniu poszczególnych instalacji.

----------


## letniowoc

A jak z terminami w firmie supertynki? Ile wcześniej trzeba klepnąć? Jesteśmy obecnie na etapie dachu. Tynki planujemy wiosną.

----------


## katka

> A jak z terminami w firmie supertynki? Ile wcześniej trzeba klepnąć? Jesteśmy obecnie na etapie dachu. Tynki planujemy wiosną.


Najlepiej zadzwonić i się dowiedzieć. 
Ja jeszcze dachu nie miałam jak się umawiałam.

----------


## Claudiene

Cześć,
Czy ktoś mógłby polecić dobrego dekarza, który sprawdzi i ewentualnie naprawi przeciekający dach w okolicach komina.
Miejscowość: Niepołomice.

----------


## lukas171

Witam, 
Jesli ktoś mógłby polecić dobrego i dogadanego architekta od adaptacji projektu z Myślenic, a takze ekipe do stanu surowego otwartego z okolic Myślenic

----------


## wymarzonydom

Białą lista

 Wylewki: Top-Line, Rabka Zdrój, 602 278 691
- jedna z najlepszych ekip jakie mieliśmy, wylewki równiusienkie

----------


## MisiekNS

Czy ktoś może polecić solidną i odpowiedzialną ekipę budowlaną do wykonania domu do stanu surowego, zamkniętego - z Nowego Sącza lub okolic? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aglar

> Z Proszowic firma hydraulik Pan Nagło: 123863106, robią czysto i dokładnie, profesjonalnie doradzają


A ktoś bliżej Olkusza?  :smile:

----------


## szymon88

BIAŁA LISTA:
Jako, że mamy już stan surowy zamknięty to z całym przekonaniem chciałbym polecić firmę budowlaną Pana Andrzeja Lipowskiego z Gierałtowic.
Człowiek z wielkim doświadczeniem i fachowym doradztwem. Terminy ma mocno naprężone ale warto poczekać (My czekaliśmy prawie rok)
Telefon - 500 162 019. Buduje nie tylko domy jednorodzinne ale też większe inwestycje (w naszej okolicy wybudował hotel-spa ****). Dodatkowo będzie nam robił tynki wewnętrzne.
Jeżeli ktoś chce zdjęcia z realizacji proszę o PRV

Pozdrawiam
Szymon

----------


## mnowak355

Witam
Chciałbym zapytać czy ktoś korzystał z tynkarzy, firma nazywa się Domplus a właścicielem jest Pan Marcin Chorąży. 
Będę wdzięczny za informacje.

Korzystając z okazji chciałbym zapytać jaka Waszym zdaniem jest uczciwa stawka za robociznę 1m2 tynku gipsowego maszynowego. Mam na myśli dobrze i starannie wykonane tynki.

----------


## tomikas

U mnie właśnie zakończyła budowa domu z bala okrągłego. Wykonawcą była firma Wikpol z Wieliczki. Wszystko przebiegło zgodnie z założeniami i wyznaczonym terminem. Żadnych dodatkowych ukrytych kosztów nie było, więc uważam inwestycję za udaną, a wykonawcę godnego polecenia.

----------


## rgal

Może w końcu i ja się dopisze do listy skoro budowa jest na ukończeniu:

Biała lista:

  - *Hydraulika/gaz* - Józef Chlebda z Byszyc koło Wieliczki tel. 602 779 337 - Solidny i słowny, terminy czasami dość odległe.
  - *Wylewki cementowe i tynki* - Michał Brodowski z Krakowa 601 058 674 - u mnie robił tylko wylewki, zrobione solidnie i w terminie.
  - *Bramy/ogrodzenia* - firma Marpol z okolic Myślenic 695186397 - Robili u mnie bramę ogrodzeniową. Robota solidna i sprawna, z terminami bywa różnie i czasami się przesuwa - no ale to taka branża...
  -* Elektryka* - firma Kapit z Byszyc koło Wieliczki 506 028 035 - u mnie robili odgromówkę na dachu - sprawnie i w umówionym terminie.
  - *BOŚ* - Aquaclear24 z Tych +48 (032) 227 92 86 - Bardzo szybko i sprawnie zamontowali oczyszczalnię, Znają się na sowojej robocie. 
  -* SSZ* (dom szkieletowy drewniany) - firma Ibudhaus z Pszczyny. Firma ma kilka ekip, u mnie akurat była super - robili co trzeba, sprawnie i czysto. kontakt z właścicielem firmy również w porzadku. Budują z materiałów własnych - jakość w porządku, konstrukcja z drewna C24. 
  -* Stolarnia* Drewnleś z Myślenic/Krzczonowa 12 274 71 98- zamawiałem u nich kilka razy kantówki i deski strugane np na taras oraz deski modrzewiowe podłogowe i tarasowe. Polecam przede wszystkim ze wzgledu na jakość obsługi - sprawny kontakt, jasna wycena i szybka realizacja, nie ma problemu z zamówieniami "spoza oferty". Bezproblemowy transport, materiał w porządku.
  - *Stolarstwo* Czerepak Zbigniew z Iławy 530 925 671- może nie małopolska ale z wysyłką nie ma problemu. Zamawiałem u niego drzwi sosnowe surowe do domu - Bardzo szybka realizacja, świetny kontakt, jakość drzwi bez zarzutu. 
  -* Skład budowlany* Czesława Bugaj z Byszyc 124511403 - Na plus bardzo miła obsługa, duzy asortyment, darmowa dostawa w okolicy i przede wszystkim możliwość sprowadzenia prawie wszystkiego. Ceny w normie.

Na czarną listę daję firmę "Filar" z Andrychowa '*Usługi ogólnobudowlane*"- u mnie robili stan "zero" - estetyka, jakość i organizacja pracy pozostawiają wiele do życzenia, poza tym były problemy w czytaniu projektu i szacowaniu potrzebnej ilości materiałów. Potrafią robić solidnie ale trzeba ciągle nadzorować.

----------


## kassia83

:spam:

----------


## katka

Kolejna ogromna praca wykonana przez firmę  SuperTynki  na mojej budowie i kolejny zachwyt. Tym razem firma wykonała tynki zewnętrzne tradycyjne cementowo-wapienne na naszą specjalną prośbę, bo nie robią tego na co dzień, za co jesteśmy ogromnie wdzięczni. Efekt perfekcyjny, tynki piękne, elewacja dopracowana w każdym calu. A nie było to łatwe, Panowie napracowali się bardzo, dom nie typowy (dworek). Trzeba było dorobić cokoły, podbitka tynkowana, a wyprowadzenie nierównych tympanonów to już mistrzostwo świata. I jak poprzednio czysto, miło i serdecznie. Współpraca z taką firmą to sama przyjemność.

----------


## KamArt

> Z czystym sumieniem polecam PISZCZKÓW Z GŁOGOCZOWA. Super rodzinna firma, która u nas buduje dom od fundamentów. Polecam bardzo, ceny przystępne, jedyny problem to czas ( mają strasznie dużo pracy i terminy są odległe ) Pan Bogdan Piszczek tel. 500232906


No proszę firma Piszczków z Głogoczowa "budowała" dom mojej koleżance-sąsiadce w tym roku. Koleżanka była bardzo niezadowolona. Panowie niesłowni. Obiecali do końca roku sso, a po stanie 0, więcej na budowę nie przyszli. W dodatku wyłączali telefon, kontakt z nimi był niemożliwy. W imieniu koleżanki zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM PISZCZKÓW Z GŁOGOCZOWA.

----------


## aglar

> Korzystam z porad (od wielu lat) i polecanych firm na tym forum wypadałoby, więc też podzielić się opiniami na temat wykonawców, z którymi miałam do tej pory kontakt. Co prawda dom jeszcze niewykończony, ale można już jakieś podsumowanie zrobić. 
> 
> *BIAŁA LISTA:*
> 
> *Wiktorczyk Czarnków* - www.wiktorczyk.com.pl
> Polecam firmę Wiktorczyk, oknami od nich jestem zachwycona pod każdym względem, za równo jakością wykonania jak i samą estetyką. Również profesjonalna, pomocna i kompetentna obsługa klienta mile zaskakuje. A ekipa montażowa wprowadziła mnie w kolejny zachwyt. Okna zamontowane były szybko, sprawnie, bez najmniejszych zarzutów, profesjonalnie. Panowie podpowiedzieli kilka rzeczy, posprzątali po sobie tak jakby ich w ogóle nie było. Okna użytkowane już kilka miesięcy sprawują się idealnie.


Miejscowość to Czarków  :smile: 
Podpisuję się dwiema ręcami, dzisiaj miałem montaż i nie mam nic do zarzucenia ani oknom ani monterom:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6997056

----------


## waka

Kto mi poleci kogos do tynkow wew. ?Dom pod Zakopanem

----------


## slusar

> Kto mi poleci kogos do tynkow wew. ?Dom pod Zakopanem


Andrzej Para Biały Dunajec
(4 lata wstecz bardzo solidna ekipa)

----------


## ziuta62

Polecam firme REM-MIX Jacek Zabinski z Krakowa. Wykonali w moim domu dogęszczenia gruntu pod sciana wewnetrzna, która nam się zapadla. Zrobili iniekcje cisnieniowa pod fundamentami sciany na dlugosci 5m.  Przemily człowiek, bardzo profesjonalnie podejście do klienta i oczywiście do pracy.
Zajmuje się również doszczelnieniami, przeponami odcinającymi podsiąkanie, hydroizolacja balkonow i tarasow, okładzinami ceramicznymi i osuszaniem budowli.
www.uszczelniamy.eu 
tel.0123530020, kom. 664932950

Polecam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## niepolomice

Pomóżcie bardzo proszę! Szukam dobrego murarza/ekipy budowlanej którzy znają się na budowaniu murów trójwarstwowych z cegły pełnej, wełna mineralna i pustaki maxy. Przeczytałam wszystkie strony tej białej i czarnej listy a jedyni którzy tym się zajmowali od 4 lat są zagranicą :sad:  Budowa będzie w Niepołomicach koło Krakowa.

----------


## Edyta M

> Cześć,
> Czy ktoś mógłby polecić dobrego dekarza, który sprawdzi i ewentualnie naprawi przeciekający dach w okolicach komina.
> Miejscowość: Niepołomice.


Moge polecic SUPER DEKARZA   Pan Franciszek Wrona - tel : 513 - 067 - 338 , swietny fachowiec i super czlowiek  :yes: .

----------


## Nata_Luk

> No proszę firma Piszczków z Głogoczowa "budowała" dom mojej koleżance-sąsiadce w tym roku. Koleżanka była bardzo niezadowolona. Panowie niesłowni. Obiecali do końca roku sso, a po stanie 0, więcej na budowę nie przyszli. W dodatku wyłączali telefon, kontakt z nimi był niemożliwy. W imieniu koleżanki zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM PISZCZKÓW Z GŁOGOCZOWA.



Muszę wyjaśnić że firma Piszczek przekazała budowę pani koleżanki-sąsiadki po stanie 0 drugiej ekipie wykonawczej, bardzo solidnej, godnej polecenia i na pewno zrealizowaliby SSO do końca roku. Ekipa ta kontaktowała się telefonicznie z inwestorem w sprawie terminu kontynuowania prac niestety inwestor nie wyraził na to zgody.

----------


## niepolomice

Podzielilibyście się kontaktem do dobrej ekipy od fundamentów piwnicy do stanu zero?

----------


## basteklisia

*Czarna lista:*

OSTRZEGAM I TO BARDZO PRZED FIRMA "GM BUD" ZNAJDUJACA SIE W Dabrowie Tarnowskiej!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PRZED PODJECIEM JAKIEJKOLWIEK WSPÓłPRACY Z TA FIRMA prosze sie dobrze zastanowic i porozmawiać z inwestorami a napewno beda mieli wiele do powiedzenia! 
Dobra gadka własciciela firmy- [oj to ma opanowane do perfekcji]/ zreszta to firma rodzinna- wiec reka reke myje..../ brak wiedzy lenistwo.. a dokladnie jak zarobic aby sie nie narobic a innemu jeszcze ukrasc. Ekipa robi po swojemu nie trzyma sie wytycznych wszytsko robia aby tylko pozbyc a licza sobie masakrycznie wysokie kwoty za wykonana fuszere!!!!!!!

PAN WLASCICIEL ZAWSZE ZAPEWNIA:" PROSZE SIE NIE MARTWIC WSZYSTKO BEDZIE WPORZADKU" A NIESTETY nie bylo !!!!

OSTRZEGAM!!!

----------


## b99

Witam, 
Budowa skonczona. Mieszkam od roku. Budowalem pod Krakowem, ale korzystalem z ekip/ fachowcow ze Slaska i z Malopolski, a nawet z Rzeszowa. Dlatego bedzie na forum malopolskim jak i slaskim. Polecic moge jedynie nielicznych, bo z reszta mialem wieksze i mniejsze przeboje. Wszystkich ponizej wzialbym jeszcze raz – to chyba wystarczajaca rekomendacja.
Elektryka (w tym alarm, instalacje internetowe, TV) i czego bym tam sobie nie wymyslil.
Krzysztof Kucik – profesjonalna robota od A do Z. Gosciu mysli i podpowiada bardzo rozsadnie.
605 064 047. Skawina.

Hydraulika, ogrzewanie podlogowe, solary, odkurzacz centralny.  Zadnych  zastrzerzen.  Porzadna robota i z glowa. Tomasz Furtok. Laka. Woj. slaskie

Drzwi wewnetrze drewniane.
Mazur Marek.  Zrobil, jak mial zrobic, bardzo porzadnie. Troche moze go gonilem (ale nie tak, ze mial potworne obsuwy – takich fachowcow sie pozbywalem), ale jakosciowo super. Pomyslane, doradzone, zrobione jak trzeba.
512 107 400. Slask
Rekuperacja.
Arcon technika grzewcza. Chrzanow.
Sama instalacja rekuperacyjna  i pomoc potem  tak jak byc powinno. Cena bardzo konkurencyjna. Bez zastrzezen. Wiedza co robia. Polecam
A propos, natomiast jednostki centralnej rekuperatora KCX 500 firmy Klima Therm drugi raz bym nie zamontowal.  Mniej niz 2 lata uzytkowania, a juz jestem po 4 (slownie: czterech) wizytach serwisu producenta. 
Wyraznie chce jednka zaznaczyc, to nie wina Arconu. Oni swoja robote zrobili, probowali mi zreszta w ramach tego co mogli, pomoc w kontakcie z producentem 

Meble na zamowienie
ul. Krakowska 330
35-213 Rzeszów
tel. 0048 / 723 644 217 (fronty meblowe)
kom. 0048 / 603 531 895

Zrobione jak mialo byc zrobione. Szybko i bez najmniejszych zastrzezen. Zadnej fuszery. Zrobione jak na wizulizacjach. Polecam.

Odgromienie. Blyskawica. Marek Sokolowski. 502 522 018. Krakow
Po prostu dobra robota

Montaz okien dachowych
Firma Solux. Lukasz Krzak. 668 901 468. Po prostu bardzo dobra robota. Krakow

Kierownik budowy. Mazur Piotr. Krakow.  Byl kiedy mial byc, doradzil kiedy mial doradzic. 
790 282 775

Kominek
Konrad Kucmierz. Bielsko Biala. 602 432 173. Bez zastrzezen. Tak jak mialo byc.

----------


## amtk

Wracam do tematu, bo szukam elektryka który położyłby instalację elektryczną w niedawno wbudowanym garażu. Chodzi o osiedle domków niedaleko lotniska. Prośba o polecenie kogoś kumatego.

----------


## Yerenia

> Wracam do tematu, bo szukam elektryka który położyłby instalację elektryczną w niedawno wbudowanym garażu. Chodzi o osiedle domków niedaleko lotniska. Prośba o polecenie kogoś kumatego.


Leszek Celer  603188958

----------


## andrzej324

> Wracam do tematu, bo szukam elektryka który położyłby instalację elektryczną w niedawno wbudowanym garażu. Chodzi o osiedle domków niedaleko lotniska. Prośba o polecenie kogoś kumatego.



Masz jeszcze jeden namiar na dobrego elektryka: 504 504 991 
Niech podjedzie i wyceni.

----------


## szon213

Witam,
poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy z Wieliczki, która wykonuje instalacje wod-kan-gaz wraz z przyłączami wody i kanalizacji (jest na liście ZGK).

----------


## pendrak

Szon luknij na moją białą listę, też jestem z Wieliczki,hydraulika polecam w 100%.

Oto podsumowanie mojej budowy, na białą listę wrzucam tylko ekipy, do których nie mam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń, bo generalnie obyło się bez większych wpadek:

*Materiały budowlane*: Kowalczyk skład na Sierczy, zniżka, jeśli bierze się materiały na całą budowę, dowożą na miejsce szybko i sprawnie;
*Dachówka*: Dach-styl przy wielickiej, ul. Nad Serafą jeśli dobrze pamiętam, jeśli coś zostanie bez problemu można oddać, wszystko sprawnie i terminowo;
*Okna: Urzędowski* Salon na Zakopiańskiej w Krakowie, za Carrefour, Aventor jeśli dobrze pamiętam;
*Drzwi drewniane*: Misiniec, mają stoisko w Bonarce, solidnie i terminowo, pomiar firmowy w cenie;
*Instalacja elektryczna*: Biskup tel. 602 340 390, mam jedynie zastrzeżenia do ceny, ale goście są szybcy, perfekcyjni i dobrze doradzą;
*Instalacja wod-kan-gaz*: Dańda tel. 604 094 402, kolejna ekspresowa i pedantyczna ekipa na mojej budowie, można spokojnie pojechać na wakacje i zostawić im budowę;
*Tynki wewnętrzne*: 504 014 608, nie pamiętam nazwiska właściciela, ale wszyscy odwiedzający moją budowę podziwiają tynki; 
*Tynki zewnętrzne*: Windak tel. 600 297 471, wszystko solidnie;
*Brama garażowa*: Grupa Solo przy Wielickiej, terminowo, sprawny montaż, dobra cena;
Jak znajdę namiary na wylewkarzy, to też dodam, bo z tej ekipy jesteśmy też mega zadowoleni, wykonawca stanu surowego wypadł z zestawienia, bo mam do niego kilka zastrzeżeń, ale nie zasłużył też na czarną listę  :wink: .

----------


## c32bud

JA dopiero zaczynam ale na razie mogę polecić geodetę z Koźmic Wielkich geodeta i geologa geolog acha jakby ktoś chciał dobrą ekipę od studni ale kopanych (kręgowych) a nie wierconych to polecam super fachowców z Marszowic strony www chyba nie ma, nr tel. 603579719 mają super sprzęt i robota idzie raz dwa.

----------


## KamArt

> Muszę wyjaśnić że firma Piszczek przekazała budowę pani koleżanki-sąsiadki po stanie 0 drugiej ekipie wykonawczej, bardzo solidnej, godnej polecenia i na pewno zrealizowaliby SSO do końca roku. Ekipa ta kontaktowała się telefonicznie z inwestorem w sprawie terminu kontynuowania prac niestety inwestor nie wyraził na to zgody.


Skoro ekipa wystawia inwestora, to godna polecenia ona nie jest.. Słaba reklama - zakładać konta i tym całym jednym postem reklamować firmę, która na białej liście nie powinna się znaleźć. Taki niefart, że akurat sporo słyszałam o współpracy Panów Piszczków z Głogoczowa z inwestorem.. Ale to jest do przemyślenia dla osób, które chciałyby podjąć ewentualną współpracę.

----------


## zojk_a

> Muszę wyjaśnić że firma Piszczek przekazała budowę pani koleżanki-sąsiadki po stanie 0 drugiej ekipie wykonawczej, bardzo solidnej, godnej polecenia i na pewno zrealizowaliby SSO do końca roku. Ekipa ta kontaktowała się telefonicznie z inwestorem w sprawie terminu kontynuowania prac niestety inwestor nie wyraził na to zgody.


"na pewno zrealizowaliby sso do końca roku" to samo mówił Pan Piszczek, że na pewno zdąży do końca roku.. z resztą mało godna polecenia firma którą poleca firma niegodna polecenia. Niestety żałujemy współpracy z firmą Piszczek. Celowo zawyżyli cenę za same fundamenty bo wiedzieli że tylko tyle zrobią. Gdyby nie obiecali że zrobią cały dom nie zdecydowaliśmy się. Najgorsze, że przed współpracą kontakt super a później celowe zlewanie klienta. Po tym jak zrobili fundamenty, nie odbierali telefonów wcale!!! po kilku dniach nękania, znowu nadzieja, mówili że wejdą z późnieniem. Później znowu brak kontaktu aż po naprawdę długim czasie stwierdzili że mogą dokończyć na wiosnę. Szkoda że tak wyszło, bo mogliby dokończyć bo zimy nie ma, ale zrobili co chcieli. Co do robocizny nie mam zastrzeżeń.

----------


## szon213

> Szon luknij na moją białą listę, też jestem z Wieliczki,hydraulika polecam w 100%.
> 
> Oto podsumowanie mojej budowy, na białą listę wrzucam tylko ekipy, do których nie mam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń, bo generalnie obyło się bez większych wpadek:
> 
> *Materiały budowlane*: Kowalczyk skład na Sierczy, zniżka, jeśli bierze się materiały na całą budowę, dowożą na miejsce szybko i sprawnie;
> *Dachówka*: Dach-styl przy wielickiej, ul. Nad Serafą jeśli dobrze pamiętam, jeśli coś zostanie bez problemu można oddać, wszystko sprawnie i terminowo;
> *Okna: Urzędowski* Salon na Zakopiańskiej w Krakowie, za Carrefour, Aventor jeśli dobrze pamiętam;
> *Drzwi drewniane*: Misiniec, mają stoisko w Bonarce, solidnie i terminowo, pomiar firmowy w cenie;
> *Instalacja elektryczna*: Biskup tel. 602 340 390, mam jedynie zastrzeżenia do ceny, ale goście są szybcy, perfekcyjni i dobrze doradzą;
> ...



Dziękuję bardzo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## basteklisia

Witam wszystkich! Potrzebuje namiarów na sprawdzonych wykonawców/firm do wykonania:
-tynków maszynowych
-wylewek 
z Tarnowa i okolic
Z gory Dzieki.. :smile:

----------


## wojtp

Witam,
poszukuje doswiadczonej ekipy do budowy piwnicy 8mx12m ( bloczki) na płycie fundamentowej. Okolice Krakowa, Kocmyrzowa

----------


## pendrak

Bardzo proszę o namiary na solidną ekipę układającą podłogi drewniane (lite) z Wieliczki/okolic (zależy mi na namiarach od "prawdziwych" forumowiczów, nie tych, którzy się rejestrują w celach autoreklamy), może być na priv. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## JacekC

Witam
Szukam opini na temat firmy Jam-BUD Stanilawa Jamera? 
z gory dziekuje.

----------


## Venom7

Witam serdecznie,

Przymierzamy się do instalacji wod-kan-co. 
Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmami "Instalacyjny Zakład Usługowy WOD-KAN-CO-GAZ Marcin Kwatera"  Kocmyrzów lub "Rastico" z Petrzejowic (nr 111)?
Bardzo proszę o info na temat tych firm lub innych które polecacie z okolic Krakowa

Pozdr.

----------


## dorkaS

> Bardzo proszę o namiary na solidną ekipę układającą podłogi drewniane (lite) z Wieliczki/okolic (zależy mi na namiarach od "prawdziwych" forumowiczów, nie tych, którzy się rejestrują w celach autoreklamy), może być na priv. Z góry dziękuję.


Korzystałam z usług firmy p. Pawlikiewicza, pawlikiewicz.pl
Właściciel starej daty, wymaga trochę cierpliwości, ale efekty pracy jego pracowników naprawdę dobre. 
To, co najbardziej cenię, czyli kontakt po zakończeniu prac, (pojawiły się dwa problemy z podłogą, przyczyna po naszej stronie), załatwione po naszej myśli, bez żadnych problemów. W razie potrzeby pytaj na priv o szczegóły.

----------


## mz123

> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Przymierzamy się do instalacji wod-kan-co. 
> Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmami "Instalacyjny Zakład Usługowy WOD-KAN-CO-GAZ Marcin Kwatera"  Kocmyrzów lub "Rastico" z Petrzejowic (nr 111)?
> Bardzo proszę o info na temat tych firm lub innych które polecacie z okolic Krakowa
> 
> Pozdr.


Robiłem u nich przyłącz - szybko, problemów nie było, cena przystępna.

----------


## pendrak

> Korzystałam z usług firmy p. Pawlikiewicza, pawlikiewicz.pl
> Właściciel starej daty, wymaga trochę cierpliwości, ale efekty pracy jego pracowników naprawdę dobre. 
> To, co najbardziej cenię, czyli kontakt po zakończeniu prac, (pojawiły się dwa problemy z podłogą, przyczyna po naszej stronie), załatwione po naszej myśli, bez żadnych problemów. W razie potrzeby pytaj na priv o szczegóły.


WIELKIE Dzięki Dorka, widzę stronę, więc namiary pewnie znajdę, byle do końca tej budowy.  :bash:

----------


## qqlio

Powtarzam swój wpis sprzed 6 lat, ponieważ dotarły do mnie informacje, że ta firma dalej działa, a mój wpis jest juz chyba tylko w archiwum...
Pozdrawiam Forumowiczów.

CZARNA NAJCZARNIEJSZA LISTA
Zdecydowanie odradzam pseudofirmę Budimar Marcin Leszczynski (Węgrzce koło Wieliczki).
Problemy były od początku do samego końca. Ławy zaszalowane na trawie, zbrojenia do poprawy, dach do korekty i wieczne problemy finansowe (brak płynności), ktore rzutowały na prace to tylko skrawek półtorarocznej historii. Częste zmiany podwykonawców i numerów telefonów strategią firmy... Doswiadczenie godne polecenia tylko dla osób o silnych nerwach, dużą ilością czasu (żeby pilnować i sprawdzać) i bez pilnych terminów przeprowadzki.
Wiecej na priv dla zainteresowanych.
Pzdr

----------


## Pawel.W

Moja Biała Lista.

Do wykończenia poddaszy polecam Pana Stępskiego ze Skawiny. Znalazłem go tutaj, na Białej Liście Wykonawców. Poza pracą, którą wykonał super to jeszcze wycenił wszystko dokładnie, doradził, wyjaśnił, normalnie uczciwie pomógł. Poddasze z różnymi udziwnieniami/ zakamarkami (pomysły mojej żony) wykończył super, bez komplikacji i szybko.
Polecam - Bogusław Stępski, nr tel. 501075307

----------


## Sorc

Godna polecenia firma do wykonania elewacji ? Dość skomplikowana HPL, troche kamienia okolice Tarnowa/Dębicy/Brzeska

Bardzo dziękuje  :smile:

----------


## Renate

Witam wszystkich! Zaczynamy budowę domu w okolicach Wieliczki. System zleceń - do SSO poszukujemy sprawdzonych i polecanych murarzy, cieśli i dekarzy. Który skład budowlany w okolicy Niepołomice/Wieliczka będzie najlepszy? Pozdrowienia

----------


## Mareczek7

> Bardzo proszę o namiary na solidną ekipę układającą podłogi drewniane (lite) z Wieliczki/okolic (zależy mi na namiarach od "prawdziwych" forumowiczów, nie tych, którzy się rejestrują w celach autoreklamy), może być na priv. Z góry dziękuję.


Dwa razy korzystaliśmy z usług parkieciarza Łukasza Senderowskiego, ostatnio na początku 2014r, za każdym razem ok, luks-parkiet.pl

----------


## TomaszC

Witam,

Witam, Jako ze swoja budowe rozpoczalem w Marcu 2015 to mialem juz do czynienie z paroma wykonawcami I chcialem wyrazi swoja opinie na ich temat. Aktualnie posiadam SSZ.
Polecam i chcialbym dodac do bialej listy:
*Sklad Budowlany Dacholand*  (533 865 997) – Wspolpraca ze skladem Dacholand okazalo się bardzo owocna i bezproblemowa. Polecam wszystkim, którzy buduja się na na poludniu Krakowa. Wybralem ten sklad z prostych powodow: 1. Ich bliskosc do inwestycji i 2. Ceny materialow oraz 3.zaangazowanie pracownikow. Z skladem wybudowalem SSZ. Nie raz weryfikowalem cany zaproponowane przez Dacholand i mogę z czystym sumieniem stwierdzic, ze zawsze były konkurencyjne.  Firma Dacholand wywiazala się z wszystkich obietnic bez najmniejszych problemow. Każdy material zawsze w swietnej cenie i zawsze na czas. Nie tylko Pan Lukasz ale także inni sa zawsze pomocni i elastyczni tutaj mogę zacytowac wykonawce, który zawsze mi mowil żeby się nie martwic bo do „Dacholandu dzwoni jak po pizze”, zawsze sa na czas i jak czegos braknie to zrobia wszystko żeby dostarczyc material. Bardzo Polecam. Ja na pewno wroce tam po materialy na wykonczenie. 
*A-dom* (791 635 577)– Glowny wykonawca – Ze spokojem mogę polecic firme A-dom na wykonawce glownego. Ja zrobilem z A-dom SSO i jestem bardzo zadowolny. Pracownicy zawsze trzezwi, a odwiedzalem ich często. Sciany rowne, nadproza rowne, fundamenty bomba. Zaangazowanie pracownikow i wlasciciela mogę ocenic wzorowo. Cena za wykonanie SSO umowiona na poczatku obowiazywala do konca, zadnych naciagan, zadnych przedplat i zawsze czulem się komfortowo jeżeli chodzi o sprawy finanansowe. Wlasciciel Pan Adam bardzo doby doradca i jako specjalista, wazne rzeczy nadzorowal osobiscie lub nawet je wykonywal. Jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie to sciany proste, stropy wylane rowno, zawsze dbal o bezpieczenstwo na budowie. Nie raz pomogl mi zoorganizowac dodatkowe osoby lub materialy i zawsze ceny i jakosc dobra  (wiem bo porownywalem). Ogolnie Bardzo polecam , szczególnie ze uslyszycie nie jeden dobry kawal i budowa będzie przyjemnoscia. 
*Elektryk Leszek Celer* (603 188 95 :cool: – Firma Pana Leszka wywiazala się z umowionych prac bardzo szybko. Zadnego zwodzenia, wszystko w terminach i dokladnie. Pan Leszek nie marudzi na zmiany mimo ze ja miałem ich duzo (to pewnie normalne), ale wszystko robi dokladnie wedlug ustalen. Zadnych zastrzezen i bardzo dobra cena na tle konkurencji. Pracownicy przyjazni i jak miałem dodatkowe pytania nigdy nie zostaly bez odpowiedzi. Osobiscie Polecam
Hydraulik Marcin Kafel (501 252 202)– Firma Pana Marcina sprawdzila się bardzo dobrze. Ceny ustalone na poczatku zostaly zachowane. Byli na czas i rzetelnie wykonali swoja prace. Nie obylo się bez przerobek, ale wynikaly one z zastosowanych materialow lub sytuacji z lazienkami. Pan Marcin zawsze doradzi i jest na miejscu przy starcie omawiajac każdy szczegol. Cenowo lepsi od konkurentow. Polecam do WOD-KAN-OC. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## mitmariusz

Odradzam wynajęcie firmy BAK BRUK prowadzoną przez Pana Sławomira Bakalarz!

Firmę wynajęliśmy do ułożenia kostki wraz z podbudową (przed domem oraz wjazd na posesję). 
Praca szła szybko i początkowo byliśmy zadowoleni z położenia kostki przed domem. 
Musieliśmy jednak czekać na pozwolenie na zajęcie pasa drogowego, w tym czasie zapłaciliśmy Panu Sławomirowi większość pieniędzy, po dostaniu pozwolenia Panom nie chciało się już przyjechać do wykończenia wjazdu na posesję, co chwila wymyślając jakieś preteksty - a mieliśmy przecież ściśle określony termin zarezerwowany (i zapłacony) już w zarządzie dróg powiatu, nie mogłam go co chwila tak przesuwać bez powodu. 
Po dużych naciskach Panowie przyjechali, pokazaliśmy im schemat organizacji prac z zarządu dróg powiatu, nic sobie z niego nie zrobili. Metr od drogi nie zrobili kostki, gdyż stwierdzili, że nie da się tam kostki ułożyć, a przecież wcześniej była tam położona, sąsiedzi również mają ... (zaprosiliśmy później inne firmy, i w rzeczywistości nie było z tym większego problemu) – Pan Sławomir oczekiwał, żebyśmy to my mu powiedzieli jak to zrobić, a przecież to on jest "fachowcem", dlatego śmiem wątpić w kompetencje Pana Sławomira…Odwodnienia liniowego Panowie również nie zamontowali, gdyż stwierdzili, że to jest cyt.: "bez sensu" i tego nie zrobią i nie zrobili! (może również nie umieli/bądź im się nie chciało). Machnęliśmy już na to ręką, bo nie mieliśmy sił się z nimi wykłócać. Stanęło na tym, że mają przyjechać po gruz, resztę rzeczy i posprzątać no i wreszcie donieść umowę o której cały czas szef zapominał. Ekipa przyjechała bez szefa Sławomira Bakalarza z samego rana w sobotę , otworzyli sobie bramę (bez naszej zgody oczywiście) i zaczęli zabierać resztę kostki – oczywiście po gruz już nikt nie przyjechał. Dzwoniłam pół dnia, wreszcie szef odebrał, przepraszał i umówił się znów na poniedziałek, że na 100% przyjedzie, oczywiście znowu nie przyjechał, we wtorek również, w środę też ..  i wiem, że już nie przyjedzie. 
Zdjęcia ekipy remontowej, oraz spartaczonej roboty chętnie prześlę zainteresowanym. A bałagan jaki nam pozostawili będziemy jeszcze długo sprzątać ...

----------


## Rorken

Witam, czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić dobrego i taniego fachowca od kotłów grzewczych w Krakowie?

----------


## jedi_pl

Ku przestrodze:

Serdecznie *odradzam* "firmę" budowlano-remontową *Artur Sukiennik* z Krakowa. 

Słowo "firma" wziąłem w cudzysłów, gdyż p. Artur Sukiennik pracuje jedynie z kolegą Ryśkiem, a z jego słów wynika, że ma całą ekipę, włącznie z hydraulikiem, gazownikiem, stolarzem i Bóg wie czym jeszcze. Nie ma. Jest on i Rysiek. 

Zleciłem przez portal oferia.pl ( /wykonawca/artur-sukiennik/802180 ) wykonanie remontu kuchni, pokoju (ok 10m2) i przedpokoju (ok 6m2). W zakres prac wchodziło:
- Wymiana podłogi (zerwanie istniejącej - parkiet + płytki, wylewka samopoziomująca oraz położenie nowych płytek - rektyfikowane 30x60)
- Położenie płytek (3m2) w kuchni na ścianie
- Gładzie + malowanie
- Zabudowa komina (płyta KG w celu uzyskania płaskiej powierzchni oraz wyprowadzenie kąta prostego na styku ścian)
- Naprawa sufitów (siatka itd.) oraz gładź
- Drobne roboty elektryczne (wymiana /dodanie gniazdek)
- Listwy przypodłogowe / cokoły
- Montaż listwy sufitowej / karnisza

Chciałem mieć wszystko zrobione porządnie, więc nie było problemu z materiałami - nie będę robił reklamy, ważne, że materiały z górnej półki (płytki za ~200 za m2, rektyfikowane, kleje, fugi najwyższa półka itd.)

Z opowieści p. Artur Sukiennik wszystko zapowiadało się pięknie - na czym on to się nie zna, czego nie robił i jak to cudownie będzie. Ceny - jak na f-rę w Warszawie, więc nie mało. 

Teraz uwagi:
- Wylewka nie trzyma poziomu - na podłodze (kuchnia i pokój) garby. Na pytanie jak tam monterzy szaf i stwierdzenie, że narzekali, bo poziomu nie ma, usłyszałem "no tak, wiem". 
- Pojedyncze płytki musiały zostać wymienione, bo nie trzymały poziomu z pozostałymi (tzw. zęby) 
- Farba kładziona na jedynie częściowo zagruntowaną ścianę (tzn. gładź, ledwo ledwo zeszlifowana, grunt, na to farba, halogen, poprawki gipsem na farbę i  bez gruntu malowanie). W ten sposób, przy próbach poprawek farba i gips odchodzą od ściany za pomocą taśmy malarskiej (zrywam taśmę i schodzi z gipsem)
- Do teraz nie została wyrównana jedna ze ścian (remont zakończył się przed Bożym Narodzeniem, po czym padło hasło "jakby co to po Świętach - w tej chwili p. Artur Sukiennik nie odbiera już ode mnie telefonu)
- Do teraz nie została wymieniona jedna z płytek, która została krzywo wstawiona 
- Listwa sufitowa została uszkodzona podczas wieszania i zmontowana błędnie (uniemożliwione było przesuwanie zasłon , bo na łączeniu stabilizator został zamontowany w miejscu suwania żabek) - wymieniać musiałem sam, gdyż p. Sukiennik nie pojawił się już. 
- Listwy przypodłogowe są do wymiany - montaż na klej, brak zakończeń i odległości od ściany od 14mm (sama listwa ma 12mm grubości) do 35mm. 
- Na powierzchni ok 20m2 zostały "zużyte" ponad 23m2 płytek - brak sprzętu do cięcia twardego gresu, niszczenie szkliwa itd. 
- Brak narzędzi i kupowanie ich na mój koszt (tarcze do flexa, pace itd.)

Mea culpa - brak umowy / umowa zawarta ustnie. Drugi raz tego błędu nie popełnię. 

Jeszcze raz *odradzam usługi p. Artur Sukiennik*

Dla wszystkich, którzy dotarli tutaj  :smile:  

*Poszukuję ekipy do remontu (podobny zakres jak powyżej) drugiego pokoju, łazienki (tu wymiana rur, wanny, umywalki, wc) oraz ew. balkonu (podłoga drewniana, płytki na ścianę itd. Tym razem praca jedynie na UMOWĘ. Czas rozpoczęcia prac - ok. kwietnia / maja, Kraków. - więcej info na PW.*

----------


## Gonia Leśniowska

Tutaj macie fachowe i konkurencyjnie cenowe przeglądy budowlane w Krakowie. :roll eyes: 
http://www.przeglady-budowlane24.pl/...dowlanych.html
Tel. 503 073 395

----------


## lukasz860910

Chciałbym polecić solidną firmę do posadzek maszynowych mixokretem, Solidny, uczciwy fachowiec. Polecany wielokrotnie na forum, nie bez powodu... Współpracuje z najlepszymi i polecam najlepszych. Zapraszam do skorzystania z usług firmy TEKA. http://posadzkiplock-teka.pl/

Polecam

----------


## dorkaS

Tyle, że to chyba nie tę listę, patrząć na region jego działań.

----------


## maitza

Szukam ekipy/firmy z Krakowa lub małopolski, na wykonanie stropu + demontaz I wykonanie nowego dachu.

Ktos moze kogos polecic?

----------


## Nada_90

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy budowlanej z Krakowa albo okolic,
 tu na forum ktoś polecił firmę Gamp System, ale troszkę dawno może ktoś brał tą ekipę albo firmę Sikora-bud lub Pana Krzysztofa Ziębe nie chcemy sugerować się tylko jedną pozytywną opinią może ktoś jeszcze może potwierdzić że są ok  :smile:

----------


## cavalier

CZARNA z NAJCZARNIEJSZYCH LIST:
KRUPABRUK - http://krupabruk.eu.interiowo.pl/home.html:
Tragedia. Ekipa leni i nierobów z szefem burakiem, który narzuca dodatkowe koszty "bo kilka razy przywoziłem kostkę", nie dotrzymuje umowionej kwoty, nie dotrzymuje terminów. Na robotę przyjeżdza kiedy mu się chce i ma gdzieś plany inwestora. Wykonana robota po kilku miesiącach się zapada - podbudowa wykonana na odwal i "byle by było". Zlecenie do wykonania w 2 dni jest wykonywane przez ponad tydzien, bo jak szefa nie ma, to robotnicy mają przerwy na pracę, a nie przerwy na odpoczynek. Ogólnie - baaaardzo negatywne wrażenia i odradzam korzystanie z usług tej "firmy".

----------


## slaby_wielblad

Cześć!

Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru kierownika budowy wraz z ekipą. 

Czy ktoś z Was miał może do czynienia z firmą Birbud Jacek Janawa z Krakowa? 

Pozdrowienia, 
Ania

----------


## aglar

Swietek, spróbuj tutaj: http://yourinteriors.pl/pl/

Młoda pracowita rodzina architektów  :smile:

----------


## Nada_90

> (do Nada_90 )Witam, 
> 
> u nas buduje pan Robert Sikora z firmy Sikora-Bud. Teraz dekarze kryją dach dachówką(jestem pod wrażeniem wykonania dachu, juz końcówka  )
> Ogólnie mówiąc to nie ma do czego się przyczepić, ściany równiutkie. Robota wykonana estetycznie, 
> fachowa pomoc, zawsze można było liczyć na dobre rady ze strony pana Roberta. Po skończonej pracy zostawiony porządek. 
> Pan Robert polecił nam również skład Dacholand(niezastąpiona Pani Gosia). Materiały dostarczane na czas, fachowa pomoc, przystępne ceny.
> Nasza budowa zaczęła się na początku listopada, po długich perypetiach z pozwoleniem na budowę(które mieliśmy dostać 2 miesiące wcześniej). Było dużo nerwówy przez to wszystko, ale dobrze że pan Robert na nas poczekał. Chłopaki męczyli się z pogodą, która nam nie dopisywała. Trochę tego błota było 
> Przesyłam zdjęcia z aktualnego stanu.
> Załącznik 348220Załącznik 348221Załącznik 348222


 Dzięki, to już kolejna dobra opinia  :smile:  
Też chyba zdecydujemy się na Pana Sikorę, jedyny minus to, to że może zacząć naszą budowę dopiero we wrześniu ale warto poczekać na dobrego fachowca :smile:

----------


## AmeliaR

Biała lista - p. Marta Chmiest http://www.chmiest.com.  :yes:  Zajmuje się projektowaniem ogrodów na terenie Krakowa. Bardzo kompetentna, terminowa i uprzejma. Ja i mój mąż jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z pracy jaką dla nas wykonała - polecam!  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

BIAŁA LISTA -  Stolarz spod Krakowa Dariusz Mazur. Zrobił nam piękne schody dębowe i szafkę. Zostaje z nami do końca budowy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Polecam go bo jest świetnym fachowcem Trzeba tylko wcześniej ustawić się w kolejce bo jest zawalony robotą. Robi meble, drzwi, schody do Francji, Belgii i UK. Bardzo sympatyczny, przystępne ceny i najważniejsze, zrobi wszystko tak jak się zaplanowało
Dariusz Mazur tel.505185958

Moje schody i szafkę można zobaczyć na Bociankach 2012

----------


## jazuch

Witam wszystkich,
Szukam kogoś kogoś z okolic Wadowic kto stosuje piec na pelety. Czy jest zadowolony, jak zużycie, jaki cena pieca itp.? Chcielibyśmy popytać o kilka rzeczy, poznać opinię.
pzd

----------


## lukasz860910

Chciałbym polecić firmę BestTynk ze Zgierza, firma wykonuje tynki maszynowe, szpachlowanie natryskowe, wykończenia wnętrz, tynki dekoracyjne. 
Więcej informacji na stronie http://besttynk.com/

Zapraszam do obejrzenia filmów:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cra-zUESWV0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ8OiUQFsZ0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_NOQOOR3PM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg1vzG_Q1G8

----------


## lukasz860910

Zapraszam do zapoznania się z ofertą firmy PosGlanc - Posadzki maszynowe. Nasza strona www.posglanc.pl

Zapraszam do obejrzenia filmu - jak wylewa się posadzki maszynowe mixokretem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvCuhlh1jH4

----------


## marcinzz

Witam wszystkich,

Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej oraz kierownika budowy do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w Rzeszotarach w gminie Świątniki Górne. Najlepiej ekipa od fundamentów aż po wszelkie prace dekarskie  :smile:  Może ktoś polecić dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę budowlaną z tamtego rejonu czy okolic? 
Sam wyszukałem firmę z Ochojna pana R. Tupty, ale nie znalazłem żadnych opinii, jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia, to bardzo bym prosił o podzielenie się nimi  :smile:  
Wszelkie kontakty mile widziane.

----------


## inka_

Potrzebuje stolarza do wykonania mebli kuchennych z malopolski (mieszkanie w Krakowie). Prosze o polecenie, ale takze kogo unikac.
Z gory BARDZO dziekuje!

----------


## slusar

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej oraz kierownika budowy do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w Rzeszotarach w gminie Świątniki Górne. Najlepiej ekipa od fundamentów aż po wszelkie prace dekarskie  Może ktoś polecić dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę budowlaną z tamtego rejonu czy okolic? 
> Sam wyszukałem firmę z Ochojna pana R. Tupty, ale nie znalazłem żadnych opinii, jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia, to bardzo bym prosił o podzielenie się nimi  
> Wszelkie kontakty mile widziane.


Wybierając Tuptex-będziesz się mogl przeglądać we wlasnych ścianach
Polecam również firmę "Koziol" z Rzeszotary

----------


## JejoX

Witajcie,

Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania elewacji.Cena to sprawa drugorzędna. Budowa w Tarnowie woj.małopolskie.

Pozdrawiam
Ł.B

----------


## zozzil

Polecam Firmę Remontowo-Budowlaną "A-DOM" z Tokarni. Firma buduje solidnie domy od podstaw aż po dach.

----------


## olka1912

Szukam solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia/elewacji budynku okolice Wieliczki. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nada_90

> Cześć,
> 
> powiem Ci szczerze, że warto zobaczyć budowy wykonawców.
> My z mężem mieliśmy wytypowanych dwóch(oczywiście z forum), bo nie wiedzielismy nawet gdzie szukać.
> Byliśmy na kilku budowach, warto zwracać uwagę na szczegóły i na to jak dokładnie coś zostało wykonane.
> Właśnie dzisiaj został ukończony stan surowy otwarty, czekają nas kolejne etapy, także poszukiwania kolejnych ekip w trakcie. Niektóre prace będziemy wykonywać sami. Okna zamówione, za niedługo będzie montaż. Z oknami też nie wiedzieliśmy jaką firmę wybrać, w końcu decyzja padła na OKNOPLAST.
> Polecam pojechać na pierwszy rzut do Ochmanowa do ich głównej siedziby i zgłosić się do pana Wojciecha. Pan Wojciech poświęcił nam tyle czasu ile potrzebowaliśmy, opowiedział dokładnie o wszystkim, pokazał(wzór obsługi klienta). Byliśmy potem w konkurencyjnych firmach i powiem szczerze, że gdybym pierwszy raz pytała się o okna, to wyszłabym z niczym. Po montażu napiszę czy nadal polecam 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości w czekaniu(postarajcie się o pozwolenie,jeśli nie macie dotychczas). U nas wyszły z pozwoleniem niezłe "kwiatki", tylko przez to, że Poczta Polska nie dostarczyła zwrotek na czas i że sąsiedzi gdzie indziej są zameldowani(a już tam dawno nie mieszkają i nie miał kto odebrać listu poleconego). Mi się wydawało, że to była ostatnia prosta, a wyszła ostatnia "krzywa"  Dobrze, że mamy to już za sobą


Dzięki za podpowiedzi  :smile:  jednak z p.Sikory zrezygnowaliśmy podał bardzo dużą kwotę za stan surowy, a znajomy męża polecił nam inną ekipę na pewno po twoich uwagach pojedziemy i zobaczymy domy które wybudowali.
O pozwolenie już się staramy mamy nadzieję że latem zaczniemy budowę  :smile: 
Mam prośbę masz może kierownika budowy godnego polecenia? chcemy osobnego  a nie współpracującego z daną ekipą.
Powiem szczerze, że jak na razie duży błąd popełniliśmy wybierając architekta i nie chcemy już popełniać takich błędów chociaż pewnie to nieuniknione  :sad:

----------


## qqlio

BIAŁA LISTA - oczyszczalnie biologiczne - montaz i serwis
Firma Eccoteam (siedziba chyba w Tychach, ale dzialaja w Malopolsce)
Serwisują mi moją oczyszczalnie bilogiczna od kilku lat i zdecydowanie profesjonalne wrazenie. Zawsze kontaktowi, probuja tez pomagac zdalnie itp, itd, Ceny uslug bardzo rozsadne.

----------


## ziuta62

> Potrzebuje stolarza do wykonania mebli kuchennych z malopolski (mieszkanie w Krakowie). Prosze o polecenie, ale takze kogo unikac.
> Z gory BARDZO dziekuje!


Parę postów wyżej poleciłam. Właśnie robi mieszkanie w Krakowie.

----------


## ziuta62

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia/elewacji budynku okolice Wieliczki. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam



Zbyszek Hołda. Polecałam wcześniej. Zgłoś się po namiar do kolegi fighter83 w dziale elewacji urzęduje.

----------


## JacZenio

*BIAŁA LISTA - DACH (DEKARZ)*
Ad-Rem, Adam Kaczmarczyk. Prosty dach o złożonych detalach. Bardzo dokładne wykonanie, rzekłbym że niwelator laserowy nie był dokładniejszy. Specjalista HIGH Level, a nie majster. Nie skacze po dachach, żeby odwalić robotę. Uzgadnia każdy szczegół, który budzi wątpliwości. Cena odpowiednia do jakości usług.

----------


## niejasny

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!

Chciałbym wybudować dom w okolicach Wieliczki - jestem na etapie poszukiwań solidnej ekipy. Na mojej liście jest m.in. firma BUDIMAR p. Leszczyński - znalazłem już jedną negatywną opinię na tym forum, ale być może jest tu ktoś jeszcze na forum kto byłby w stanie się wypowiedzieć na temat tej firmy?

----------


## ziuta62

POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!
Cezary Niedżwiecki-usługi kamieniarskie. Wyłożył w naszym domu ścianę ze schodami i komin - wewnątrz oraz schody wejściowe.
Super fachowiec, bardzo dokładny, terminowy i przemiły gość. Robił nam też elewację w kamieniu.
Zamówiliśmy go do tarasu i schodów w grodzie.
Na prawdę polecam
Czarek tel. 508204551 , 511011473
Skład w Dębnie i Rabce.  www.kamieniarskie.net

----------


## punki7

Witam
Jestem na etapie budowy ścian parteru, kiedyś przeglądając to forum znalazłem namiar na elektryka, który doradza jak wykonać instalacje, potem inwestor ją wykonuje , a elektryk po wszystkim sprawdza czy jest ok i wystawia papiery. Jestem bardzo zainteresowany, gdyby ktoś miał namiar na takowego elektryka z góry dziękuję.
Mariusz.

Co do polecania/odradzania:

CZARNA LISTA
zdecydowanie odradzam architekta M. Łukasika z Wieliczki. Niestety dopiero po fakcie dowiedzieliśmy się co nieco o tym Panu, na szczęście zrezygnowaliśmy z wyboru tego Pana na kierownika budowy. Skończyło się tylko na adaptacji projektu do działki.

----------


## sjh

Firma Handlowo Usługowa Romanek Grybów. Partacz jakiego w życiu jeszcze nie widziałem. Na dodatek zniszczył asfalt na ulicy gdzie dokonał przyłacza kanalizacji i pozostawił bez naprawienia. Omijać szerokim łukiem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9VNv94FdmI

----------


## faza_rapid

Szukam fachowca do remontu tarasu (Wieliczka). Taras (ok. 15m2) na dwóch kolumienkach - taki powiększony balkon. Niestety przecieka - woda dostaje się do salonu poniżej nad drzwiami balkonowymi do wyjścia na teren poniżej tarasu. Widoczne białe naloty pod tarasem. Czy możecie polecić kogoś? Niekoniecznie musi być najtańszy, ale żeby znał się na tym co robi i a najlepiej dał gwarancję.

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi.
Marcin

----------


## adamzzz

Witam. Już kiedyś coś wspominałem o tej firmie ale teraz oficjalnie. Nie do końca małopolska ale tu tez robią. Zdecydowanie wysokie miejsce na białej liście należy sie firmie Ghs Polska. Zamontowali mi w zeszłym roku pompę ciepła stiebel Eltron  Wpc 07. I juz teraz uważam ze to była jedna z najlepszych decyzji podczas budowy (konkretnie to druga w kolejności bo pierwsza to sama decyzja o budowie :smile: . Jak pompa tak i instalatorzy jest na 5+. Pompa z instalacja w super cenie. Panuje przekonanie ze pompa ciepła musi kosztować jakies kolosalne sumy ale jednak są ludzie którzy uczciwie sprzedają i montują pompy ciepła. Cena jak za normalna usługę hydraulika a nie x4 jak to zwykle inni kasują bo to pompa ciepła. 
Szczerze polecam. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Swietek

Witam,

czy ktoś korzystał z usług firmy Wojmeb.pl z Bolechowic, meble na wymiar?
Własciciel Marek Wojdyła.
Nie mogę znaleźć opinii na temat tej firmy.

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## trafal

Witam,
poszukuje solidnego fachowca do odświeżenia mieszkania w Krakowie (szpachlowanie, malowanie, etc.). Czy może ktoś podesłać namiary.
Bardzo dziękuje.

----------


## Adaxis

Poszukiwany hydraulik do kanalizacji - etap ZERO, z ew. możliwością dalszej współpracy, okolica Wieliczki.

----------


## bmajerczyk

Witam drodzy forumowicze.
Jako że jest to mój pierwszy post na forum muratora to chciałbym wszystkich serdecznie powitać!
Wraz z żoną planujemy budowę domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem użytkowym. Warunki zabudowy mamy, wstępne rozmowy z architektem za nami i teraz pora na wybór ekipy do SSO. Czy ktoś coś wie na temat solidnej ekipy z okolic Nowego Targu? Budynek murowany z betonu komórkowego. Za wszelkie namiary serdecznie dziękuję! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szon213

Witam,

mam pytanie dotyczące Pana Łukasika. Co tak strasznego jest u tego Pana, że wylądował na czarnej liście? Martwię się. U mnie robił adaptacje i jest kierownikiem budowy (jestem już na etapie wykończeń) i do tej pory nie miałem do niego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam. Staszek. 



> Witam
> Jestem na etapie budowy ścian parteru, kiedyś przeglądając to forum znalazłem namiar na elektryka, który doradza jak wykonać instalacje, potem inwestor ją wykonuje , a elektryk po wszystkim sprawdza czy jest ok i wystawia papiery. Jestem bardzo zainteresowany, gdyby ktoś miał namiar na takowego elektryka z góry dziękuję.
> Mariusz.
> 
> Co do polecania/odradzania:
> 
> CZARNA LISTA
> zdecydowanie odradzam architekta M. Łukasika z Wieliczki. Niestety dopiero po fakcie dowiedzieliśmy się co nieco o tym Panu, na szczęście zrezygnowaliśmy z wyboru tego Pana na kierownika budowy. Skończyło się tylko na adaptacji projektu do działki.

----------


## Andrzejorłowski

Kiedy to było? 2009 wtedy pracowałem na etacie.  Nie pracuję na budowach.

----------


## gegus37

Witam wszystkich !
Może ktoś mi pomoże ..poszukuję kogoś solidnego do montażu napędu bramy skrzydłowej oczywiście z możliwością zakupu mechanizmu i robocizną. Godnego polecenia i raczej z południa Krakowa (lepszy serwis i dojazd w tych korkach)

Pozdrawiam !!!

----------


## faza_rapid

Witam forumowiczów,
czy możecie polecić kogoś do wstawienia okna w istniejącym dachu. Dach z dachówki ceramicznej, niestety tam gdzie chciałbym okno biegnie drut odgromowy ... mam nadzieje, że można go przesunąć. Samo okno jest  niewielkich rozmiarów połaciowe. Druga sprawa to montaż świetlika dachowego tunelowego.
Będę wdzięczny za Wasz odzew.

Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## scigal

Szukam niedrogiej i uczciwej ekipy z okolic Dobczyc (k.Wieliczki) która podjęłaby się rozbiórki piętrowego drewnianego domu letniskowego i polozeniu na jego murowanych fundamentach nowego, prostego i niewielkiego (max.35m2)  domku letniskowego. Proszę o polecenie jakiejś ekipy i namiary na nią. Dziękuję

----------


## punki7

> Witam,
> 
> mam pytanie dotyczące Pana Łukasika. Co tak strasznego jest u tego Pana, że wylądował na czarnej liście? Martwię się. U mnie robił adaptacje i jest kierownikiem budowy (jestem już na etapie wykończeń) i do tej pory nie miałem do niego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam. Staszek. 
> Cytat Napisał punki7  Zobacz post
> Witam
> Jestem na etapie budowy ścian parteru, kiedyś przeglądając to forum znalazłem namiar na elektryka, który doradza jak wykonać instalacje, potem inwestor ją wykonuje , a elektryk po wszystkim sprawdza czy jest ok i wystawia papiery. Jestem bardzo zainteresowany, gdyby ktoś miał namiar na takowego elektryka z góry dziękuję.
> Mariusz.
> 
> Co do polecania/odradzania:
> ...


Skoro nie ma Pan zastrzeżeń i jak do tej pory jest OK -to znaczy że jest OK. Mi ten Pan nie pasował i zmieniliśmy plany co do kierownika-na razie sobie chwalimy

----------


## okurcze

To ja dorzucę do białej listy wykonawców firmę Elve - Fotowoltaika. Profesjonalnie, fachowo, pomagają pozyskać środki, fajnej jakości panele, 10 lat gwarancji. Dokładnie tak, jak by sobie życzył.

----------


## JacZenio

Poszukuje namiarów na firmę, którą wykona wylewki z jastrychu cementowego. Miejscowość Kraków.
Czy ktoś z Was na doświadczenia z wykonawca, który wykonywała takie posadzki na chemi firmy Knopp?

----------


## olga_idaredy

Witam,
Jeśli ktoś z was szuka sprawdzonej firmy robiącej tynki to polecam firmę SuperTynki z Krakowa (https://www.facebook.com/SuperTynki). Niedawno robili u mnie tynki gipsowe w domu. Świetna jakość, wyszło naprawdę gładko. Budowa po pracy posprzątana, a Pan Paweł z brygadą bardzo sympatyczny i profesjonalny.

----------


## rianika

Witam,

Poszukuję  hydraulika - etap ZERO przepusty w płycie fundamentowej + drenaż, czy może ktoś kogoś polecić? Budowa na Prądniku Białym w Krk , blisko Zielonek. Dziękuję!

----------


## ELZBIETA I JANUSZ

Witam, 

Drodzy Forumowicze proszę o opinie na temat firmy Bud-Tadex. Czy kładli u kogoś kostkę betonową? Szukam dobrych fachowców i nie chciałabym zatrudnić kogoś nieodpowiedniego. Proszę pomózcie czy miał ktoś styczność z nimi? Z góry dziékuje.

----------


## rapito

Witam,

poszukuję solidnego wykonawcy od ogrodzeń. Czy możecie kogoś polecić?
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## litama

Dzień dobry,
Ja też dopiero zaczynam - zarówno przygodę z budową domu jak i wymianę doświadczeń na tym forum  :roll eyes: . Pierwsze pytanie dotyczy listy wykonawców z Małopolski - czy jest gdzies taka lista czy trzeba się przedzierac przez wszystkie posty, żeby zweryfikować ewnetualną firmę? Czy ktos miał do czynienia z panem Stanisławem Makuszewskim (firma budowlana Makos) z Krakowa?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## litama

Poszukuję solidnej firmy budowlanej - dom do postawienia w Krakowie. Mam nadzieję, że roboty można będzie rozpocząć po wakacjach (ta nadzieja jest związana z pozwoleniem na budowę, na które czekam  :roll eyes: ). Jeśli ktoś może coś polecić będę wdzięczna.

----------


## c32bud

Czarna lista: Mobilny Market lub MobilnyMarket z Wieliczki ul. Jedynaka, przy podpisywaniu umowy zapewnienia o super obsłudze dowozach na czas itp... 
A rzeczywistość smutna: problemy z transportem na czas zamówionych towarów (pan zapisał ale gdzieś sie zagubiło albo nie ma wolnego auta itp), zawsze nie taka ilość jak zamówiona tylko taka jak się akurat zmieściła na auto,  pustaki na ściany odstawione nie na strop tylko kilka metrów od budowy i informacja że nie przyjadą hdsem wstawić bo nie maja czasu.. rozbita cała paleta pustaków przy rozładunku i brak jakiejkolwiek rekompensaty (tak wiem lepiej nie płacić wcześniej ale mądry Polak po szkodzie..). bez komentarza....nie polecam

----------


## pendrak

Do mojej białej listy dopisuję:
*Flizy*: 508727533 bardzo solidnie, starannie, ale trzeba dokładnie ustalić cenę wcześniej, uważam, że wyszło trochę za dużo.
*Panele montaż*- ekipa z salonu Hoff w Bieżanowie, braliśmy stamtąd też płytki, cenowo wyszło bardzo ok, porównywalnie do sklepów internetowych, warto pytać o lepsze ceny, niż te oficjalne. 
*Lampy*: cosycottage.pl

----------


## jal

Powoli domykamy budowę - tak więc mogę się podzielić swoją wstępną listą:
Czarna lista
*stan surowy - Kazimierz Łabuz* z ekipą - z Kasiny
Biała lista
*hydraulik* - Karol - 663140252
*elektryk* - Artur - 889360344
*wylewki* - Tadeusz - gość ciężki w kontakcie ale robota fachowa - 602449580

----------


## visionnn

Dzień dobry

Mamy zamiar budować się w Michałowicach, jak na razie jesteśmy na etapie projektowania. Mogę polecić geotechnika do badania gruntu tel. - 725105348, - uratował nas od kupna trefnej działki. Architekta i geodetę już mam, ale namiary napiszę jak skończą robotę, natomiast teraz poszukuje taniego projektanta sieci wod-kan. Ktoś coś ?

Pozdr

----------


## m*kasia

*CZARNA LISTA*

Jako że sami budujemy nasz dom, bardzo mi przykro, że pierwsza ekipa jaka miała u nas gościć od razu ląduje na czarnej liście:

*"Dom-System" 
Firma Remontowo-Budowlana Dominik Postawa
Mokrzyska
woj. małopolskie
*
Firma Pana Dominika teoretycznie specjalizuje się w tynkach i  wylewkach maszynowych jak również w ocieplaniu poddasza pianą pur. Piszę teoretycznie, gdyż nie dane nam było przekonać się o tym na własnej skórze. Front prac omówiony w maju, szczegóły i termin  ustalone i zatwierdzone przez obie strony.  Rozpoczęcie prac (pierwsze tynki, później reszta) zaplanowany  na 18.07. (Był robiony wywiad na innej budowie, jakość prac ok, inwestor nie skarżył się na ekipę... o dziwo...)

Tydzień przed rozpoczęciem tynkowania podjęliśmy wielokrotną próbę nawiązania kontaktu, bezskutecznie. W piątek poprzedzający 18.07 pan Dominik dzwoni,że mają opóźnienia, będą "za tydzień". Historia powtarza się dwukrotnie, po czym słuch po nim ginie. W sumie opóźnienie trzy tygodnie i oczywiście kolejne tygodnie czekania na nową ekipę, większość ekip proponuje połowę września. Czyli suma summarum firma *Dom -system* wstrzymuje nam budowę na dwa miesiące. Podczas ostatniej rozmowy padają stwierdzenia " musi mnie pani zrozumieć, w budowlance są opóźnienia"

----------


## TsunamiM

szon213 Łukasiak jest moim Kierownikiem Budowy i nie mam zastrzeżeń. W sumie nie jest czepialski, ale gdy potrzeba to przyjeżdża, doradzi, a także wylapuje co trzeba. Takie wrzucanie kogoś na czarną listę, bo nie przypasował jest dla mnie chore. Albo ma się rzetelne argumenty, albo sobie coś takiego lepiej darować.

----------


## Ewapesto

Jesteśmy na samym początku - kończymy właśnie projekt indywidualny. Będziemy budować w Krakowie. I jak narazie możemy wpisać na BIAŁA LISTĘ:

GEODETA Tadeusz Dąbkowski tel. 606 678 131- wykonywał dla nas 2 mapki do celów projektowych, praca bez zarzutu, sprawnie, dobry kontakt. 
NOTARIUSZ - Katarzyna Kosiniak-Imiołek - bardzo dobra kancelaria, umieją dobrze doradzić.

Po zakończeniu współpracy z architektem również damy feedback.

----------


## visionnn

Ile dałaś za mapkę my za 5 szt + wer. elektroniczna 700 zl.

----------


## topolo

Jedna uwaga odnośnie tak dobrze opisywanej tutaj ekipy tynkarskiej Wojtka Para.
Co do samego wykonania nie ma się co czepiać, są lekkie niedociągnięcia, ale przy większej ilości m2 to nie do uniknięcia, generalnie jest ok.
Natomiast problem powstał przy zabudowie łazienki. W rurze kanalizacyjnej do prysznica 30cm tynku... Rura zabezpieczona deklem przed tynkowaniem, po tynkowaniu dekiel również na miejscu. Jeżeli coś się wydarzyło wystarczyło powiedzieć w trakcie pracy, gdy nie było położonej podłogi, tylko wylany chudy.
Szybkie rozkuwanie chudziaka i czyszczenie zapchanego elementu. Dobrze, że to tylko 4h pracy własnej, a nie kucie wylewki z podłogówką, czy też płytek.

----------


## marcinzz

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej oraz kierownika budowy do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w Rzeszotarach w gminie Świątniki Górne. Najlepiej ekipa od fundamentów aż po wszelkie prace dekarskie  Może ktoś polecić dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę budowlaną? 
> 
> Wszelkie kontakty mile widziane.


Z kilkoma ekipami rozmawiałem, byłem oglądać niektóre budowy/realizacje z mniejszym i większym sukcesem. Z kilkoma ekipami jestem na etapie przygotowania wyceny/kosztorysu.

Poratuje ktoś jeszcze jakimś kontaktem? 

Pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## Niechaj

*Marcinzz* polecam moją ekipę, namiary znajdziesz w tym wątku, mogę podać na priv - pan Grzegorz z okolic Lubnia, pracują też w Krakowie i okolicach  :smile: 

do białej listy dodaję:

+ *SSO* ekipa p Grzegorza z Lubnia

+ *Tartak* Kubdrew ze Skawy

+ *Betoniarnię* Uchacz - Mszana Dolna

+ *Roboty ziemne* Jurtex Rabka-Zdrój

----------


## behru

> *Ostrzeżenie przez duże O*! przed pseudo-firmą która nazywa się BUD KACZMARCZYK vel Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk z Lipnika koło Myślenic. Występuje tez pod mailem [email protected] coś tam po małpce lub telefon 507256723
> Nie będę więcej pisał bo ten koleś wysyła smsy z pogróżkami więc zwyczajnie się boję. Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany wyczynami budowlanymi tego pana to chętnie opisze na priva. W każdym razie proszę mi wierzyć - należy go omijać szerokim łukiem!
> Pozdrawiam
> Jasiek


Niestety po takim czasie muszę potwierdzić tamtą opinię.

*UWAGA NA:*

* BUD KACZMARCZYK aka WAKK-BAU" aka Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk DOMBUD* 

*Telefon nadal taki sam: 507256723*

Na początku wszystko miło, Pan Krzysztof opowiada jakie to wszystko jest proste i jak on to lubi murować z ytonga.
Omawiamy szczegóły na miejscu - wszystko pięknie
Potwierdzam chęć współpracy
Przesyła wzór umowy umowę a niej zapisy typu:

"Wartość powierzonych prac w zakresie kierowania oraz budowy domu wedlug projektu ....................... strony określają na kwotę .............zł , przy czym wynagrodzenie będzie wypłacane co tydzień w każdy piątek przelewem internetowym w godzinach porannych lub gotówką po zakończeniu dniówki: 


1 tydzień -  5000,00 zł (pomniejszona o kwotę zaliczki w wartości 2000,00 zł) "

- czyli już po pierwszym po tygodniu możemy być już 7000zł w plecy 

"Strony ustaliły iż budowa będzie budowana w systemie gospodarczym , również strony ustaliły iż cena jest ceną netto ................ zl , możliwość wypisania faktury na firmę BUD-Kaczmarczyk kierowaną przez właściciela firmy Krzysztofa Kaczmarczyka zamieszkałego w (...)  cena może ulec zmianie o 23% gdy właściciel będzie chciał F Vat. F Vat zostanie wypisana po skończeniu i rozliczeniu się z budowy , lub 1 tydzień przed skończeniem budowy i prac budowlanych jak i rozliczenia się F Vat zostanie wypisana tylko i wyłącznie na żądanie właściciela budowy. F Vat zostanie wypisana tylko i wyłącznie z Kwoty ...............zł"

cały zapis pozostawię bez komentarza

*Kolejne wątpliwości wzbudza brak NIP-u firmy Pana Krzysztofa ale po odpowiednich poszukiwaniach po adresie można znaleźć wpis w CEIDG
*
*dla NIP-u: 6811932835*


*Data zaprzestania wykonywania działalności gospodarczej
2016-06-20
Data wykreślenia wpisu z rejestru
2016-06-27*

a to już martwi naprawdę  :eek: 

*Wisienka na torcie:*


Data rozpoczęcia wykonywania działalności: 2015-07-09
*Firma przedsiębiorcy: Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk Firma Budowlana "WAKK-BAU"*
Zmiana danych we wpisie 2016-03-15
*Firma przedsiębiorcy: Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk DOMBUD*

polecam poszukać firmy *BUD-Kaczmarczyk* - mnie się nie udało takiej odnaleźć

czyli opisywana na pewnym blogu zmiana nazwy firmy jest prawdziwa

Gdyby ktoś chciał chociaż pobieżnie sprawdzić potencjalnego przedsiębiorcę to:*Tutaj wyszukiwarka CEIDG:*

https://prod.ceidg.gov.pl/ceidg/ceid...ui/Search.aspx

polecam sobie wyszukać po numerze NIP a następnie po adresie wpisać odpowiednio samą gminę i miejscowość - historia robi się jeszcze ciekawsza

po telefonie i pytaniu o NIP informacja że nie pamięta - prześle smsem. Po wyrażeniu wątpliwości co do systemu rozliczania się za etapy budowy informuję że on ma już inną budowę i rozłącza się - pomimo wcześniejszych zapewnień o możliwości rozpoczęcia robót.

Żeby było ciekawiej to pojawiają się też poważne wątpliwości czy podsyła zdjęcia z wykonywanych przez jego ekipę robót, czy może zdjęcia są "pożyczone"

----------


## zainteresowany00

Witam,
Możecie mi polecić kogoś od wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją? Ktoś kto kompleksowo zaprojektuje (chcę to dorzucić do PNB) i wykona instalację.
Po przejrzeniu postów znalazłem dwie polecane firmy:
ASK http://rekuperatory-ask.pl/
Danwent http://danwent.com.pl/wentylacja.htm
Niestety polecenia sa z przed ponad 4-6 lat, ktoś miał z nimi do czynienia ostatnio?

----------


## katka

> Witam,
> Możecie mi polecić kogoś od wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją? Ktoś kto kompleksowo zaprojektuje (chcę to dorzucić do PNB) i wykona instalację.
> Po przejrzeniu postów znalazłem dwie polecane firmy:
> ASK http://rekuperatory-ask.pl/
> Danwent http://danwent.com.pl/wentylacja.htm
> Niestety polecenia sa z przed ponad 4-6 lat, ktoś miał z nimi do czynienia ostatnio?


ASK polecam. Projekt i wykonanie w zeszlym roku, bez zarzutu.

----------


## lucano

Witam,

Poszukuję solidnej firmy do ociepleń. PLanuję ocieplić dom parterowy wybudowany z porothermu 15cm styropianem w półncno-wschodniej części Krakowa.
Z góry dziękuję za polecenia.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szon213

Witam, 
polecam do ociepleń  firmę pana Wojciecha Grochala - 509658441

----------


## JejoX

Nie polecam firmy LOFTBAU z Brzozówki  ekipa od wykończenia wnętrz pracuje w całej Małopolsce.Porzucili budowę po kilku dniach pracy wyjeżdżając na fuchę do Francji  :bash:  Tupet i cwaniactwo bez granic. Proszę się ich wystrzegać.

----------


## Poter76

Zbigniew Pałka = Tragedia na budowie, brak słów. Kilka zdjęć powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## Busters

Gdzie w Krakowie kupic brame hormanna? Miejsc jest kilka, ale moze ktos moze jakas firme polecic?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Zbigniew Pałka = Tragedia na budowie, brak słów. Kilka zdjęć powinno wystarczyć.


To jest niemożliwe  :smile: 
Masz już zrobioną więźbę czyli ktoś zaakceptował tak wymurowane ściany...
Po prostu szok

----------


## rgal

> To jest niemożliwe 
> Masz już zrobioną więźbę czyli ktoś zaakceptował tak wymurowane ściany...
> Po prostu szok


Ściana wygląda na murowaną po więźbie. Pomijając błąd w sztuce tj brak miejsca na ocieplenie to wygląda przede wszystkim na robione z odpadów - pytanie dlaczego.

----------


## Poter76

Szok, na szczęście to nie moje, ale u znajomych.

----------


## Poter76

Zgadza się, murowane po więźbie, z kominami też nie zdążył przed dachem, wykonawca nie miał czasu ani ludzi wcześniej. Jeśli chodzi o materiał, to szkoda mu było czasu na zakupy, wykorzystał więc cegłę rozbiórkową, brakło kilka bloczków. Dodam jeszcze, że ytong murowany  na 3 cm spoinie, pomijając to co widać na zdjęciach. Ciosany siekierą. Słońce zaglądało do środka, a wiatr hulał, mimo tego twierdził, że nie skończone nikt się nie zna i wszystko jest ok. Brak słów...

Dane tego Pana tak na wypadek, gdyby ktoś miał z nim nieprzyjemność się spotkać. Odradzam.
Zakład Ogólnobudowlany. Zbigniew Pałka, Kraków
Topografów 54
30-399 Kraków 
Małopolskie
12 262 55 37
601 491 025
12 262 55 37

----------


## Poter76

Załącznik 366636Załącznik 366637
A tak wygląda wieniec w wykonaniu pana zbigniewa pałki.
Szalowane  gazetami i blacha z parapetów, ALE, MÓWI Że trzy deski  zaoszczędził. O zawyżonych cenach za materiał nie wspomnę...   :bash: 
MASAKRA

----------


## Poter76

> Ściana wygląda na murowaną po więźbie. Pomijając błąd w sztuce tj brak miejsca na ocieplenie to wygląda przede wszystkim na robione z odpadów - pytanie dlaczego.


Szok, na szczęście to nie moje, ale u znajomych.

----------


## Poter76

> Ściana wygląda na murowaną po więźbie. Pomijając błąd w sztuce tj brak miejsca na ocieplenie to wygląda przede wszystkim na robione z odpadów - pytanie dlaczego.


Zarejestrowany
Sep 2016
Skąd
Kraków
Posty
4
Domyślnie
Zgadza się, murowane po więźbie, z kominami też nie zdążył przed dachem, wykonawca nie miał czasu ani ludzi wcześniej. Jeśli chodzi o materiał, to szkoda mu było czasu na zakupy, wykorzystał więc cegłę rozbiórkową, brakło kilka bloczków. Dodam jeszcze, że ytong murowany na 3 cm spoinie, pomijając to co widać na zdjęciach. Ciosany siekierą. Słońce zaglądało do środka, a wiatr hulał, mimo tego twierdził, że nie skończone nikt się nie zna i wszystko jest ok. Brak słów...

Dane tego Pana tak na wypadek, gdyby ktoś miał z nim nieprzyjemność się spotkać. Odradzam.
Zakład Ogólnobudowlany. Zbigniew Pałka, Kraków
Topografów 54
30-399 Kraków 
Małopolskie
12 262 55 37
601 491 025
12 262 55 37

----------


## Piotr_M

Poszukuję fliziarza a raczej kamieniarza do obłożenia schodów zewnętrznych kamieniem.

----------


## qqlio

Bylo juz pisane (chyba wystraczajaca "rekomendacja"):
*CZARNA LISTA* Odradzam: Kierownik budowy Marian Lukasik
Odebrane szalunki law na gruncie nienosnym i odebrana konstrukcja dachu, ktora po wizycie insp. nadzoru wymagala duzych, istotnych poprawek to chyba wystarczajace wytlumaczenie.




> Witam,
> 
> mam pytanie dotyczące Pana Łukasika. Co tak strasznego jest u tego Pana, że wylądował na czarnej liście? Martwię się. U mnie robił adaptacje i jest kierownikiem budowy (jestem już na etapie wykończeń) i do tej pory nie miałem do niego żadnych zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam. Staszek.

----------


## kicay

Biała lista:

FRB Piotr Ślusarczyk (505 090 553) - zabudowa i izolacja poddasza dach kopertowy 130m2 w Krakowie - terminowo i solidnie, znajomość nowoczesnych rozwiązań i technologii - duży plus

----------


## maksiuuu

Witam wszystkich,
bo to mój pierwszy post na forum chociaż czytam od dość dawna, ale teraz zaczynamy budowę  :smile: 

na początek szukam opinii o architekcie z Niepołomic:
PAWEŁ MAŁEK "STRUKTURA" 

ktoś słyszał, miał kontakt ?

----------


## maciuspala

> *Przestrzegam przed pseudo fachowcem*
> 
> 
> Przestrzegam, odradzam


Zbyszka znam od dobrych kilku lat.Zawsze miał dobrą opinie zawsze klienci byli zadowoleni z jego pracy.Nawet mi miał robić kilka lat temu łazienkę ale umówił się pół roku wczesniej na robotę, zwodził mnie przez 3 miesiące a po tym czasie powiedział że nie ma czasu na moją łazienkę bo ma większe roboty.Wyszło że jest bardzo mało odpowiedzialny ale nigdy żeby ktoś narzekał na jego pracę.Cóż ludzi brakuje to może bierze do roboty ludzi z ulicy.

----------


## maciuspala

Za to jak ktoś potrzebuje stolarza od mebli łazienkowych i kuchennych robiącego dobrze, tanio i solidnie z okolic Brzeska to mogę polecić gościa...nazywa się Marcin Baniak.Robił mi kuchnie 8 lat temu, sąsiadom zabudowy i szafy wnękowe i wszyscy zadowoleni.Moja kuchnia po 8 latach wygląda jak nowa.W zeszłym tygodniu robił kuchnie i meble łazienkowe szwagrowi i oprócz tego że jest zachwycony to jeszcze zapłacił 1500 zł mniej niż najtańsze wyceny salonowe.Jak ktoś potrzebuje numer to zapraszam na priv.

----------


## Bajkonur

Do czarnej listy wykonawców dodaje firmę zajmującą się ogrodzeniami Dan Bud z Bochni ul. Krzeczowska http://www.ogrodzeniakrakow.eu/

A moje perypetie z tą firmę opisałem w tym temacie.

----------


## mibas

moja Biała Lista:
- ekipa murarska, stan surowy, łącznie z kryciem dachu dachówką ceramiczną - p. Antoni Leśniak, tel. 696058189 - terminowo, bardzo solidnie i dokładnie, niesamowicie sympatyczna ekipa, plac budowy elegancko posprzątany - to że termin trzeba uzgadniać rok wcześniej też o czymś mówi..
- koparka - p. Krzysztof Chlebda, Dziekanowice - prawdziwy mistrz koparki - szybki i dokładny,
- p. Piotr Ślusarczyk - zabudowa poddasza, ocieplenie poddasza - bardzo sumiennie, bardzo dokładnie, terminowo, z użyciem materiałów i technologii najwyższej jakości, pilnował też aby inne ekipy przy swoich pracach czegoś w izolacji termicznej budynku przypadkiem nie popsuły,
- wkład kominkowy: Kominki Jurajskie, Kryspinów (k. ronda, naprzeciwko Orlenu) - warto się z nimi wcześniej skontaktować - Jotul ma co jakiś czas promocje na wybrane wkłady, można się wpisać na listę i gdy promocja się zacznie, to poinformują o tym,
- zabudowa kominka z instalacją DGP: p. Mirosław Mizera (http://kominki-krakow.com/)

----------


## maksiuuu

> Witam wszystkich,
> bo to mój pierwszy post na forum chociaż czytam od dość dawna, ale teraz zaczynamy budowę 
> 
> na początek szukam opinii o architekcie z Niepołomic:
> PAWEŁ MAŁEK "STRUKTURA" 
> 
> ktoś słyszał, miał kontakt ?


Widzę ze nikt nie zna, no cóż. 

A może ktoś może polecić dobrego architekta od adaptacji gotowych projektów najlepiej z Wieliczki/Niepołomic lub okolic.

----------


## Bastian01

Witam 
Poszukuję namiarów firmy godnej zaufania w kwestii budowy swojego wymarzonego domu okolice Skawiny pod Krakowem.. (budowa beton komórkowy do stanu najlepiej SSO + elewacja lub bez) oczywiście jeśli firma zajmuje się kompleksowo całą budową to jeszcze lepiej. A i nie pogardzę za namiary na dobrego kierownika budowy.

----------


## JejoX

Witam,

Bardzo prosze o namiary na ekipy od wykończenia wnętrz , które mogłyby podjąć się kompleksowego wykończenia w domu jednorodzinnym 170m2.

Miejscowość : Tarnów

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## jal

Powoli domykamy budowę - tak więc mogę się podzielić swoją wstępną listą:
Czarna lista
*stan surowy - Kazimierz Łabuz z ekipą - z Kasiny
flizy - Zdzisław Miętka - Krzywaczka - 602756334 - jedyny "fachowiec" którego wyrzuciłem z budowy przed zakończeniem prac*
Biała lista
*elewacje - "Leń-Bud" - Wojciech Łukaszek - 784161727
hydraulik - Karol Koczwara- 663140252*
tynki - Krzysztof Kuciel - 793385222
schody - 608503835
elektryk - Artur - 889360344
wylewki - Tadeusz - gość ciężki w kontakcie ale robota fachowa - 602449580

----------


## adrux

Witam
Sam w to nie wierzę ale przeczytałem wszystkie 176 stron tego tematu w kilka dni sam nie wiem po co :big grin: 
Z tego co się okazało ekipy które zapisałem sie popsuły albo już nie pracują, została chyba tylko jedna którą opisze jak będzie po pracy. Znalazłem jednak kilka opinii które mi się przydały lecz nie wiem czy są one aktualne. Mianowicie jestem na etapie wieńca, dach ma być położony za ~około miesiąc(o ile pogoda pozwoli). Najkorzystniejszą ofertę na interesującą mnie dachówkę Titania uzyskałem w firmie Dacholand oraz Dekke.  I tu właśnie mam dylemat. Korzystał ktoś może w ostatnim czasie z w/w? Nie zostało mi zbyt wiele czasu więc muszę mieć pewność że za miesiąc dachówka będzie na podwórku. Moje odczucia na tą chwilę:

Dacholand - droższa cena dachówki, niższa cena dodatków co mimo wszystko całościowo wyszło na niewielki + względem dekke. Skład bliżej inwestycji w razie braków.
Dekke - Pani Elżbieta na duży + przekonuje mnie obsługą, odpowiedzi @ praktycznie w ciągu 15min, elastycznie dostosowała cenę do w/w konkurencji, nakierowała mnie na interesującą mnie dachówkę którą realizowali w okolicy. Zwrot kaucji za palety możliwość wpłaty 20% kwoty w celu składowania zamówienia co praktycznie gwarantuje dowiezienie dachówki na czas. Może już od tego czytania jestem paranoikiem ale wygląda to tak dobrze że doszukuję się czegoś co może pójść nie tak :big grin: 
Tak więc proszę o opinię jeśli ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał. Opinie dacholandu całkiem świerze, dekke natomiast były chyba tylko 3-4 w tym polecanego przez wielu pana Tomka.

----------


## Busters

Juz gadalismy na priv, ale powtorze tutaj.
Kupowalem caly dach w dacholandzie(creaton titanie) i polecam z czystym sumieniem.
Wszystko terminowo bez najmniejszych problemow. Ze wszystkim mozna sie dogadac, wymienic, oddac.
Sprzedawca (P. Rafal w moim przypadku) nie robil zadnych problemow, z kazda dostawa staral sie jak mogl, aby mnie zadowolic, nie robil z niczym łaski i pomagal w miare mozliwosci. Na sam koniec zabraklo ponad 200 dachowek - nie bylo zadnych problemow z dowiezieniem takiej ilosci(bez zadnych doplat) mimo, ze bylo do mnie ponad 20km. Pod koniec zaginelo mi jeszcze ~100 klamer do gasiorow (nie wiem z czyjej winy czy ktos ukradl, czy kierowca zapomnial ich dac) nie sprawdzilem tego bo mnie nie bylo na miejscu wiec troche to moja wina. Klamry dostalem pozniej w gratisie wiec za to dodatkowo duzy plus bo wcale nie musieli ich dawac (100*1,5 =150zł)

----------


## mother_nature

Kupujemy w Dacholandzie z doskoku, bo jest najbliżej i tylko jakąś drobnicę, za którą nie chce nam się jeździć. Zimą mieli najtańszą stal a tak to ceny nie są porywające.

----------


## Niechaj

w Dekke kupowaliśmy płyty pir do ocieplenia - kontakt, cena, dostawa - super  :smile:

----------


## AliciaS

Może trochę off topic, ale wolę ostrzec przed firmą "Matek" z Wysokiej koło Wadowic. Zwłaszcza właścicieli domów letniskowych na wypadek jakby chcieli wynająć im domek na Sylwestra. Obawiam się, że to ich nie pierwsza taka przygoda.

Teraz będzie moja przydługawa historia:

Wynajęłam ich do rozbiórki starego drewnianego domu. Dom groził zawaleniem na pobliską drogę, więc miałam nóż na gardle. Wynajęłam ich z oferii.pl 

Rozbiórka domu i naprawa płotu poszła fachowo. Przez okres prac mieszkali w moim domku letniskowym wybudowanym obok, opiekowali się nim jak swoim. Pracownicy sprawiający wrażenie sympatycznych i uczciwych do takiego stopnia, że zgodziłam się wynająć domek letniskowy na Sylwestra zwłaszcza, że mieli zapewnioną u mnie pracę na ten rok przy dalszych remontach.

 Po Sylwestrze telefonicznie mnie zapewnili, że zostawili domek w lepszym stanie niż zastali, a klucze oddadzą później.

Mimo to postanowiłam sprawdzić. Stan po Sylwestrze: rozwalone jedne drzwi wewnętrzne, stłuczone drzwiczki do piekarnika, połamane żaluzje, urwane drzwiczki od pieca kaflowego, urwany kontakt i słuchawka od prysznica, potłuczona znaczna część szklanek i talerzy. W piekarniku brytfanna uwalona centymetrową warstwą tłuszczu, jedna miska niedomyta z rzygowin. Mój polar był na balkonie, szlafrok na lodówce, nadpalona jedna poduszka, dętki z roweru wyciągnięte i pocięte, klapa od szamba ok. 2 m od szamba. Śmieci nie wyniesione z domku i już zaczynały śmierdzieć.

"Kupili" dużo mleka u sąsiadów i nie zapłacili. Z relacji sąsiadów to ponoć butelki po alkoholu walały się po drodze, petardami o mało nie spalili stodoły. W pobliskim sklepie spożywczym, którym podłapali zlecenie na malowanie dachu na ten rok, narobili długu na ok. 100 zł.

Zero woli rozliczenia się za szkody i wynajem i oddania kluczy (zamki już zmieniłam).

Do prac zaplanowanych na ten rok wynajęłam innych fachowców, którzy mi to zrobili o połowę taniej i o połowę szybciej :wink:  czyli mimo strat wyszłam na zero. To co się nadenerwowałam to moje i chciałabym ostrzec wszystkich przed zbytnią ufnością w ludzką przyzwoitość.

----------


## prezo82

> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo prosze o namiary na ekipy od wykończenia wnętrz , które mogłyby podjąć się kompleksowego wykończenia w domu jednorodzinnym 170m2.
> 
> Miejscowość : Tarnów
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Znam dobrą parę. Pan Janusz 698138622 z tego co słyszałem to na ten rok podobno ciężko o termin

----------


## szymek008

Witam,

Czy ktoś może polecić firmę z okolic Miechowa, która wybuduje dom jednorodzinny do stanu surowego otwartego?

Dzięki!
Szymon

----------


## sacha

> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo prosze o namiary na ekipy od wykończenia wnętrz , które mogłyby podjąć się kompleksowego wykończenia w domu jednorodzinnym 170m2.
> 
> Miejscowość : Tarnów
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


wpisać w gogle "firma nowaczek" - mają dobrą opinię.

----------


## alibaba123

OGRODZENIA - KAMIEN - WACEK - WACLAW +48 664 045 464. Pan z okolic Olkusza, brak komptentecji, wiedzy, tylko liczy zeby oszukac klienta i zrobic tak robote zeby potem trzeba bylo 3 razy poprawiac, robil u mnie ogrodzenie, panowie pili codziennie w pracy, musialem wziazc nowa firme ktora i tak nie byla w stanie poprawic tego co zrobili, jedynie rozbiorka ogrodzenia jest w stanie pomoc. Sprawa bedzie kontyunowala w sadzie. Dowiedzialem sie pozniej ze Pan wlasciciel robil ogrodzenie u sasiada to zapomnial zrobic fundametu zreszta u mnie kladli kamien na blocie, nawet nie raczyli oczyscic fundamentu. Takich ekip trzeba sie wystrzegac na odlegosc.  OSTRZEGAM Wszystkich +48 664 045 464.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Czy ktoś zna firmę REM-BUD Grzegorz Piątek? Albo cokolwiek o niej słyszał? Mają stornę Od Piwnicy Po Dach, niby istnieją od 2005, ale w internecie cisza, żadnych opinii.

----------


## Edyta M

> Czy ktoś zna firmę REM-BUD Grzegorz Piątek? Albo cokolwiek o niej słyszał? Mają stornę Od Piwnicy Po Dach, niby istnieją od 2005, ale w internecie cisza, żadnych opinii.


Nie ryzykowalabym Facet reklamuje sie wszedzie , a opinii na temat Jego pracy brak ( zwlaszcza iz posiada 11-o letnie doswiadczenie w branzy budowlanej )

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

No właśnie, chociaż nie natknąłem się na jego "marketing szeptany", co mnie napawa trochę optymizmem.
Niestety wszystkie firmy które dostaję z polecenia nie wystąpiły w tym wątku, zapytam więc jeszcze o:
- MB Budownictwo maciej broniowski, Jaworzono
- Agadom, Agata Padoł (znalazłem na forum pytanie o tę firmę, ale bez odpowiedzi)
- Raj budownictwo - Rafał Jankowski, Chrzanów 
- Pan Niedźwiedzki z Koninek
- Rafał Dudzik

Ktoś coś o któreś z tych firm cokolwiek słyszał?

----------


## Ewapesto

My również szukamy wykonawcy do SSO.  Szukaliśmy wśród ekip polecanych na forum. Jednak nadal mamy wątpliwości kogo wybrać. Polecany Krzysztof Romanek, czy Jarosław Skowron? Czy ktoś coś może się jeszcze wypowiedzieć odnośnie tych dwóch ekip. Pan Jarosław ma tutaj na forum poza pozytywnymi opiniami, również negatywne, ze swoimi komentarzami. Ma dobrą rozmowę marketingową, jednak zastanawiamy się czy równie dobry jest w wykonywaniu swojej pracy :smile:   Z kolei o panu Romanku wiele nie znaleźliśmy.

----------


## Grzesiek2017

Witam, szukamy ekipy do budowy domu jednorodzinnego w okolicach Chrzanowa , macie kogoś godnego polecenia?

----------


## dorkaS

> My również szukamy wykonawcy do SSO.  Szukaliśmy wśród ekip polecanych na forum. Jednak nadal mamy wątpliwości kogo wybrać. Polecany Krzysztof Romanek, czy Jarosław Skowron? Czy ktoś coś może się jeszcze wypowiedzieć odnośnie tych dwóch ekip. Pan Jarosław ma tutaj na forum poza pozytywnymi opiniami, również negatywne, ze swoimi komentarzami. Ma dobrą rozmowę marketingową, jednak zastanawiamy się czy równie dobry jest w wykonywaniu swojej pracy  Z kolei o panu Romanku wiele nie znaleźliśmy.


Bo słabo szukaliście  :smile: 
P. Krzysztof Romanek stawiał nam cały stan surowy, robił różne prace w środku domu. Cała ekipa pracowita jak mrówki, staranna i słowna do bólu. Gdybym jeszcze raz miała budować z nimi, to bardzo chętnie. Pooglądaj sobie mój dziennik.

----------


## prezo82

Witam. Ja zakończyłem SSO i teraz czekam na okna. Całość robiła mi jedna firma z której jestem bardzo zadowolony. Dom w stylu energooszczędnym bez najmniejszych progów cieplnych. Murowany z ytonga kryty dachówką zdjęcia na priv jak coś. Jest o młoda rodzinna firma z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Tak dobra ekipa że cały dom odebrałem bez poprawek. Jedyne zastrzeżenia mam do dachowki ale to problem producenta bo się naciołem na simpla creatona. Firma działa głównie w powiecie Tarnowskim Dębickim i Mieleckim.Gość jest bardzo elokwetny słowny i kulturalny. Nr. Tel.694 147 879
Firma Bossman Pan Grzegorz

----------


## budimex

Dzień dobry:
BIAŁA LISTA wykonawców z okolic Chrzanowa / Alwerni około 30km od Krakowa
Ogólna budowlanka + dekarze: Pan Sławek Dudek 510-141-704 (Firma Budowlana Dudek)
Instalacje CO + wod kan Pan Sławek Czak 604-428-671
Instalacje elektryczne + alarmi + domofony Pan Tobiasz Biłka 575-964-799 (Firma SOLBIL)
Wszyscy powyżej fachowi, terminowi i dokładni!

----------


## P.M

Witam serdecznie wszystkich. Mieszkam na granicy Krakowa pierwszy raz wypowiadam się na takim forum ale myśle że warto podzielić się tutaj swoim doświadczeniem z remontem mojego domu. Dom został przezemnie nabyty parę lat temu i wydawało się początkowo że wazystko jest wporządku ale to było złudne przeświadczenie jak się potem okazało. Był problem z wilgotnością w 2 pokojach i łazience nie duży ale jednak był co powodowało poźniejsze problemy z nowo pomalowanymi pomieszczeniami. Miałam wcześniej 2 ekipy i zamiast rozwiązać problem i coś doradzić malowały pomieszczenia zwalajając wine na źle wykonana prace przez poprzedników bo tak jest najprościej. Naszczęscie ostatnia ekipa staneła na wysokości zadania i znalazła problem dlaczego tak się dzieje i go rozwiazała. Prace zostały wykonane już jakiś czas temu i jest wszystko tak jak powinno być. A plus tego został rozwiązany problem głośnych rur między sciana łazienkową a pokojem co było bardzo uciążliwe. Wprawdzie wiązało się to z lekkim remontem ale było warto to zrobić mino że w planie było tylko odświerzenie. Tak że z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Rafała Kopowskiego ( telefon do tego Pana 537 521 318 )  i jego pracowników bo wreszcie problem został rozwiazany i mam spokój. Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuję porządnej ekipy remontowej to z czystym sumieniem mogę  tą firmę polecić jako że mam już doświadczenie również z partaczami.

----------


## Marton

Witam, proszę o namiary na solidnego kierownika budowy, który działa w rejonach na północ od Krakowa tj. Zielonki, Michałowice. Jeżeli macie kogoś godnego polecenia to wpisujcie proszę na białą listę. Dzięki!

----------


## Niechaj

do BIAŁEJ LISTY dopisuję:

- Dekarz p Rafał 603 234 231 - perfekcjonista! Zdjęcia mojego dachu w wątku ze stopki  :smile: 

- Elektryk Professional-House Jakub Jamróz 698 824 366 - pracowity, komunikatywny

----------


## Liliputek

Mamy już SSZ z instalacjami, więc mogę tworzyć listę  :smile:  Do niektórych wykonawców podaję namiary, innych z powodzeniem można znaleźć w internecie  :smile: 

Na poczatek BIAŁA lista:

Kierownik budowy - *Paweł Tabor* - młody, ale dzięki temu zwraca uwagę na szczegóły, zawsze można zadzwonić i poradzić się. Panie w banku twierdziły, że nigdy nie widziały tak ładnie uzupełnionego dziennika budowy. Tel. 514 447 475. Obsługuje głównie północ i wschód Krakowa  :smile: 

Geodeta - *Bartosz Woiński* - też młody, ale solidny, wszystkie prace wykonane w terminie, żadnej obsuwy

SSO - p. *Piotr Brzezicki tel 506 984 010*, ekipa nie jest najtańsza, ale też i nie najdroższa (z ofert które otrzymywaliśmy). Firma solidna, nie trzeba ich pilnować, terminowi, mieliśmy umowę (tańsze ekipy nie chciały podpisywać umów, a potem nie zjawialy się na budowie.. droższe ekipy dawaly trochę zaporowe ceny - ok. 80% wyższe niż p. Piotr). Nie piją, nie robią "na raty". Więźbę kupowali sami, bo mieli zaufany tartak.

Okna - firma *YEST*, korzystna cena, montażyści nawet kilka rzeczy podpowiedzieli, do montażu i termonowości nie mam zastrzeżeń

Tynki i wylewki - standardowo *SuperTynki*  :smile:  wszystko równiutko, idealnie, kontakt też bardzo dobry.

Dachówki - *Dach Centrum*, cenowo było dobrze, po zakupie reklamowałam niektóre dachówki i bez niczego wymieniali

Beton - *Krak Bet* - dobra cena, wzorowy kontakt z przedstawicielem

Stal - *Sambud 2*, tak samo zarówno cena jak i kontakt idealny

Garaż budowlany - *Konstal* - panowie przyjechali dokładnie w punkt, jak się umawialiśmy (co się chwali, bo na budowie nikt nie nocuje  :wink:  ), garaż złożyli w 20 min.

Skład budowlany - *Janmar* z Minogi - cenowo lepiej niż na necie, przynajmniej to co my kupowaliśmy, akurat mieliśmy transport gratis. Tylko raz zawalili i pomylili towar, a raz zapomnieli powiedzieć o której będzie transport, ale na naszą współpracę składało się chyba kilkadziesiąt transportów, więc małe wpadki wybaczę  :smile: 

Drugi raz zamówiłam kontener z firmy *Guliwer* http://www.guliwer.pl/ wyszło taniej niż w Kontenerex, a na dodatek terminowo... mieli być o 9, to byli punkualnie. Nawet Pan mi zapakował trochę worków jak na mnie czekał  :wink:  więc 100% zadowolenia.


Nie mieliśmy na tyle problemów, by wpisywać kogoś na czarną listę....

Ale do szarej wpisałabym firmę *Kontenerex*, która przywoziła nam kontener budowlany. Cenowo ok (dlatego nie czarna lista), ale umawiają się jakby totalnie mieli klienta gdzieś! Dzwonią o 7, że kontener jedzie... tata pojechał specjalnie na działkę... O 11 nadal ich nie ma! Zadzwoniłam, żeby już nie przyjeżdżali, bo mam ich gdzieś... O 11:20 kontener przyjechał i kierowca mówi, że wyjechał o 10!! Totalny brak szacunku do klienta ze strony firmy.

*mega1000* to dziwna firma  :smile:  zamawialiśmy kominy. Cena chyba o połowę niższa niż kominy systemowe wiodących firm. jakość wykonania hmm widziałam ich pustak i pustak znanej firmy. Ten z mega1000 wygląda gorzej, czy ma to jakiś wpływ? nie wiem, wątpię. Natomiast dają materiały i nic poza tym, zero instrukcji, listy ... nie ma jak sprawdzić co jest do czego. Kazali składać na czuja... trochę bez sensu. Kani konsultantka się starała, ale z pustego i Salomon nie naleje...  jakieś pokrywy były od innego komina, jeśli coś było źle to można było domówić, zareklamować, tylko to wszystko trwa, a ekipa nie mogła czekać paru dni... w efekcie kupowałam brakujące elementy w składzie. trudno  :smile:  Teraz kupiłabym kominy znanej polskiej firmy, trochę droższe ale ileż mniej nerwów  :smile: 


Kolejne ekipy w następnym zbiorczym wpisie  :wink:  tylko zakończymy z nimi współpracę, by całościowo ocenić.

----------


## prezo82

Potrzebował bym informacje o cenach za zbudowanie poddasza gk z ociepleniem i bez sama konstrukcja i płyta 2 gk oraz cenę za ich szpachlowanie z gruntownie. Nie chciał bym żeby ktoś mnie naciagal cenowo.

----------


## slusar

> Potrzebował bym informacje o cenach za zbudowanie poddasza gk z ociepleniem i bez sama konstrukcja i płyta 2 gk oraz cenę za ich szpachlowanie z gruntownie. Nie chciał bym żeby ktoś mnie naciagal cenowo.


Po co 2x gk?

----------


## prezo82

> Po co 2x gk?


bo tak sobie życzę

----------


## VOLPATO

Witam furowiczów,
Często korzystałem z Forum. Było pomocne w podejmowaniu decyzji przy budowie DOMU.
Moją inwestycje prowadzę w okolicach Wadowic. 
W chwili obecnej mamy SSO, chcę podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami, podać listę wykonawców i pomóc przyszłym inwestorom w podejmowaniu trudnych wyborów i decyzji.

Czarna lista:
Na czarną listę wpisała się firma ASBUD z Zatora/Spytkowic - omijać szerokim łukiem. :bash: 

Biała lista:
1. Projektant- Pan Wojciech Marzec tel. 694 157 879 - biuro projektowe z Krakowa. Zakres zlecenia: Adaptacja Projektu, cała dokumentacja do pozwolenia na budowę, wszystkie przyłącza do budynku.

2. Geodeta - Pani Ania tel 537 159 682, Szybko, sprawnie, Mapa do celów projektowych, wytyczenie domu i garażu. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

3. Roboty Ziemne - Pan. Krzysztof Stopa tel 502 216 599 - duża precyzja, wiele możliwości, dużo sprzętu, w nagłych wypadkach reakcja natychmiastowa.Ceny bardzo konkurencyjne.

4. Fundamenty i Murowanie - Ekipa Krzysztof Szczelina 697 246 260, Brygada 4-osobowa (Zbyszek, Andrzej, Tomek). Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Wszystko dokładnie, starannie, Bez błędów, zgodnie z Projektem, Służy wiedzą i doświadczeniem. Jestem Bardzo zadowolony. Cena za swoje usługi nie tanio i nie najdrożej. Ważne zero alkoholu.

5.Dach - ekipa P. Leszek Kosek  605 208 787 - Dokładne wyliczenie więźby, Sprawna praca, dokładna, zero alkoholu. 

Aktualnie czekam na montaż okien (luty 2017), zamówiłem w OknoPlus profil NorskStil.

Polecam, również hurtownie w których kupowałem materiały:
1. Materiały Budowlane GŁUC w Wadowicach : kontakt do pana Artura Haj 796 005 021, ceny konkurencyjne.
2. Padon hurtownia wszystko do dachu: telefony kontaktowe 787 970 665, 575 599 356 - najlepsza oferta cenowa na dachówki w okolicach Wadowic.
3. Więźba - Tartak Janicki z Tokarni 720 - szybko, w terminie, z godnie z zamówieniem, bardzo dobra jakość drzewa. tel: 697 117 417



Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogę tą listą

----------


## Grzesiek2017

Wtiam

Jakieś firmy budowlane polecacie w okolicach Chrzanowa? interesuje mnie stan do SSO

----------


## mother_nature

Biała lista:
1. Szambud Skała - producent zbiorników betonowych; tanio, szybko, bezproblemowo.
2. Aldach - prefabrykowane konstrukcje dachowe; najtańsze wiązary w całej południowej Polsce, terminowi, szybcy, same plusy.
3. Wid-Bet betoniarnia - dobre ceny, świetni operatorzy pomp (co jest ważne przy samodzielnym wylewaniu betonu  :smile:  ).

Czarna lista:
1. Olbet szamba betonowe - właściciel nieuprzejmy, zachowywał się jakby łaskę robił sprzedając szambo. W punkcie przy ul. Zakopiańskiej w Krakowie ciężko kogoś zastać, na drzwiach podane tylko numery telefonów, pod jednym z nich odbiera jakaś zdziwiona kobieta, że jakie można mieć pytania do kupna szamba.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Ale tutaj jest małopolska czarna lista ...

----------


## ethan

Witam, chciałbym podzielić się namiarem na świetną firmę. U mnie całą hydraulikę i instalację wentylacji mechanicznej wykonała ekipa Pana Andrzeja Sołtysa, znanego z forum jako Asolt. Panowie wykonują obliczenia OZC i na podstawie wyników sporządzają projekty, a następnie montaż. Korzystałem na podstawie opinii innych użytkowników, świetny kontakt i bardzo konkurencyjna cena. Śmiało polecam!

----------


## largostw

Witam,
jestem nowy na forum.
W tym roku chcę budować dom.
mam ofertę Andrzej Smreczak Usługi Ogólnobudowlane

Czy ktoś zna te ekipę i ma wyrobione jakiekolwiek zdanie?

Będe wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## Darkat

Miał ktoś do czynienia z firma GipsAt z Chrzanowa. Ktoś u nas na Śląsku był zadowolony z ich tynków. Ale w końcu  firma małopolska więc może ktoś tu też miał z nimi kontakt.

----------


## techniczny

Witam,
rozglądam się za solidną firmą do tynków cem.- wap. Jakość oraz dokładność priorytet.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## mother_nature

> Witam,
> rozglądam się za solidną firmą do tynków cem.- wap. Jakość oraz dokładność priorytet.
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Supertynki http://www.supertynki.pl/

----------


## ceniu44

Szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy do zrobienia ocieplenia domu jednorodzinnego. Powierzchnia  ścian około 250 metrów kw.

----------


## techniczny

> Supertynki http://www.supertynki.pl/


Dziękuję szacownej koleżance za namiary. Czy miałaś może styczność z tą ekipą?

----------


## mother_nature

Kilku inwestorów z tego forum miało i poleca, ja w styczniu podpisałam z nimi umowę na sierpniowe tynkowanie i wrześniowe wylewki.
Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany, to kontaktuj się szybko, u nich wolne terminy rozchodzą się na pniu.

----------


## ceniu44

A napiszcie jakie mają ceny 
tynk gipsowy Knauf MP 75 Diamant
wylewki


i ponawiam pytanie o osoby do ociepleń. może ktoś, coś...

----------


## mother_nature

29 zł knauf, 35 zł wylewki

----------


## morning

> Witam,
> jestem nowy na forum.
> W tym roku chcę budować dom.
> mam ofertę Andrzej Smreczak Usługi Ogólnobudowlane
> 
> Czy ktoś zna te ekipę i ma wyrobione jakiekolwiek zdanie?
> 
> Będe wdzięczny za pomoc.


Rozmawiałem kilka miesięcy temu z właścicielami domu na ul. Polnej w Modlnicy którzy współpracowali przy budowie domu z A.Smerczakiem. Bardzo chwalili sobie współpracę. Podobno w tej okolicy wybudował w sumie kilka domów.

----------


## morning

Witam,

Szukam opinii o firmie Żel-Bet SG Sebastian Goleń z Baranówki. Czy ktoś może współpracował z nimi przy budowie domu? 

Z góry dziękuję za jakąkolwiek opinię.

----------


## aglar

A ja szukam kogoś do zrobienia łazienki (płytki na ścianie, biały montaż) i coś słabo mi te poszukiwania idą. Może ktoś zna osobę, którą może szczerze polecić.

----------


## Liliputek

> Kilku inwestorów z tego forum miało i poleca, ja w styczniu podpisałam z nimi umowę na sierpniowe tynkowanie i wrześniowe wylewki.
> Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany, to kontaktuj się szybko, u nich wolne terminy rozchodzą się na pniu.



U nas robili, zrobili i polecam  :smile: 

Swoją drogą warto przeszukiwać wątek, są kontakty do polecanych wykonawców  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy do zrobienia ocieplenia domu jednorodzinnego. Powierzchnia  ścian około 250 metrów kw.


U nas robi ta sama ekipa co SSO, narazie położyli tylko styropian, bo nam bardzo zalezalo... ale nie kleją siatki, bo za zimno...
I jak zawsze, jestem z nich zadowolona. Namiary kilka stron wcześniej  :smile:

----------


## bercik413

Biała lista Tarnów Brzesko godna polecenia
Krzysztof Bodzioch Usługi Remontowo-Wykończeniowe "Krzyś"
Renowacje i remonty Elewacjie
32-828 Biadoliny Szlacheckie 5
woj. małopolskie
tel. 505 130 150

----------


## slusar

Witam,
ma ktoś zamontowane "Sufity Napinane"?
Będę wdzięczny za namiary na produkt oraz wykonawcę
dziekuje

----------


## prezo82

http://www.tarnowiak.pl/ogloszenie/1...inanych-nasze/
Widziałem efekty ich prac są dobrzy

----------


## jal

Budowa zamknięta - poniżej pełna lista moich wykonawców

Czarna lista
stan surowy - Kazimierz Łabuz z ekipą - z Kasiny
flizy - Zdzisław Miętka - Krzywaczka - 602756334 - jedyny "fachowiec" którego wyrzuciłem z budowy przed zakończeniem prac
Michał Sokół - architekt

Biała lista
wykończenia - Paweł  - 512857049 (świetny fachowiec)
elewacje - "Leń-Bud" - Wojciech Łukaszek - 784161727
hydraulik - Karol Koczwara- 663140252
tynki - Krzysztof Kuciel - 793385222
schody - 608503835
elektryk - Artur - 889360344
wylewki - Tadeusz - gość ciężki w kontakcie ale robota fachowa - 602449580

----------


## manfred1

Jeśli ktoś szuka firmy z Podhala a nie chce trafić na Tych którzy u mnie robili to podam info na PW. Może na kopaniu fundamentów  sie znają ale od wykończeń dzieli ich droga świetlna. Tak się zastanawiam ile kosztuje generalny remont mieszkania 56 metrowego na Podhalu. Ale tak na cymes.
Natomiast z całą powagą polecam Jasiek Bobek hydraulik z Nowego Targu. Mistrzostwo świata.

----------


## igor89

Polecicie jakąś solidną firmę budowlaną z powiatu tarnowskiego lub brzeskiego co by podjęła się budowli domku letniskowego całorocznego o powierzchni zabudowy 33,00m2 (użytkowa 16,42m2)?

----------


## Frombolada

Józef Domagała Kraków i okolice- firma budowlana DOM" czarna lista wykonawcow. Nie polecam nikomu! Specjalnoscia tej ekipy sa krzywe sciany i caly dom. Roznica w krzywiznie potrafi wyniesc 10 cm. Krzywy dach, wszystko krzywe. Nie polecam. Tragedia budowlana, wysokie koszty poprawek. Ekipa biega na budowie zamiast solidnie stawiac sciany, wszystko w biegu i pospiechu.

----------


## peter 7474

Witam, 
Ktoś poleci naprawdę dobrego speca od dachów (cieśla dekarz) z okolic Brzeska, Tarnowa.
pozdrawiam

----------


## kalkulatorek

peter 7474 - http://addek.pl/

----------


## Dom ze stawem

Biała Lista - Tynki - firma Para 693379681 - solidne chłopaki z Podhala - robią solidnie, rzetelnie informują o kosztach, nie oszczędzają na jakości i materiale.
Wod-kan - Józef Chlebda - solidny, doświadczony, profesjonalista w każdym calu. 602779337 .  
Wykończeniówka - Grzegorz Frankowski - 516 952 881 - dzięki temu Panu wykańczanie domu było najmniej stresującym etapem budowy. Pomógł skorygować błędy w pomiarach mebli kuchennych wykonane wcześniej przez znaną na całym świecie Firmę Meblową. Pełni usługi kompleksowo. 
Ocieplenie poddasza - Bogusław Stępski 501075307 - Solidność, profesjonalizm za naprawdę rozsądną cenę.
Ocieplenie domu - Pan Krawacki -880580209 lub drugi nr 509346042 - człowiek solidny i niezwykle uczciwy - w ostatecznym rozliczeniu poinformował że pomiary powierzchni do ocieplenia które robił wcześniej inny kandydat do ocieplenia - były niedokładne i  będzie taniej - 2000 tysiące mniej - szok !
Schody drewniane - Firma Rabdrew -697400117 - schody wykonane terminowo, solidnie w naprawdę konkurencyjnej cenie.
Taras i ganek z kostki - robiła firma Radko -tel 722081000 - solidnie i szybko wykonali taras - fachowa ekipa ze stałym składem a nie pospolite ruszenie spod sklepu jak to sie zdarza często -cena w porządku - Pan Jakub to konkretny człowiek - umawia się przyjeżdza, wycena, porada co do wykonania i materiału - ustalenie terminu - wykonanie.  A nie jak niektórzy z tej branży: "Panie dziś nie dam rady", albo inny koleś  po tygodniu negocjacji: "Panie ja może jednak nie będe tego robił bo podłapałem większe zlecenie" - dzięki Panu Jakubowi zaoszczędziliśmy nerwów i mamy piękny taras.
Na czarną listę nie wstawiam nikogo - żeby nie przeklinać.

----------


## Sorc

Stan surowy zamknięty zrobiony.

Absolutnie biała lista:

Unimar okna Tarnów. Cena nie mała ale ekipa świetna, montaż fachowy. Polecam.
Brama Hormann OknoLux Tarnów/Brzesko  bez zarzutu

Po kolejnym etapie mam nadzieję dopisać kolejnych


Teraz zapytanie o brukarzy z okolic Tarnowa ?
Mam do zrobienia 200m2 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Januszstu

Ogrodzenie z siatki - poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z siatki + podmurowka z gotowych modułow. Okolice Krakowa.
Czy możecie kogoś polecić?
Dziekuję  :Smile:

----------


## Rene_krakow

CZARNA LISTA

RYSZARD KALETA 
Jasienica 255
32-400 Myślenice
NIP	6811684627

Podpisana umowa na roboty budowlane zakres SSO, termin określony w umowie na kwiecień tego roku (oczywiście zależnie od warunków).
Dziś okazało się że jednak nie przyjdą w tym roku bo nie mają czasu, Nie polecam chyba że ktoś lubi współpracować z osobami niesłownymi.

----------


## Edyta M

> Stan surowy zamknięty zrobiony.
> 
> Absolutnie biała lista:
> 
> Unimar okna Tarnów. Cena nie mała ale ekipa świetna, montaż fachowy. Polecam.
> Brama Hormann OknoLux Tarnów/Brzesko  bez zarzutu
> 
> Po kolejnym etapie mam nadzieję dopisać kolejnych
> 
> ...


Moge polecic P. Krzysztofa Heryszka Firma Hery-Bruk solidnie , terminowo rozsadnie cenowo polozyli u mnie ponad 300m2 Firma godna polecenia http://www.herybruk.pl/kontakt.html 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam, 
> Ktoś poleci naprawdę dobrego speca od dachów (cieśla dekarz) z okolic Brzeska, Tarnowa.
> pozdrawiam


Jeden z  najlepszych Fachowcow jacy pracowali u mnie* Pan Franciszek Wrona tel : * *513067424* Dekarz nad Dekarzami nie ma dla niego rzeczy niemozliwych , swietna praca przy obrobkach blacharskich .

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam,
> ma ktoś zamontowane "Sufity Napinane"?
> Będę wdzięczny za namiary na produkt oraz wykonawcę
> dziekuje


A myslalam Panie Slusar , ze wszystko Pan potrafi 
P.S. 
Moja zabudowa wciaz ma sie dobrze ( zadnych pekniec itp . ) az trudno uwierzyc , ze to nie Pan ja robil  :big grin:

----------


## slusar

> A myslalam Panie Slusar , ze wszystko Pan potrafi 
> P.S. 
> Moja zabudowa wciaz ma sie dobrze ( zadnych pekniec itp . ) az trudno uwierzyc , ze to nie Pan ja robil


Pozostaje pogratulować.

----------


## dyzu007

> A myslalam Panie Slusar , ze wszystko Pan potrafi 
> P.S. 
> Moja zabudowa wciaz ma sie dobrze ( zadnych pekniec itp . ) az trudno uwierzyc , ze to nie Pan ja robil


moja tez nie ma pekniec tez trudno uwierzyc ze nie on robil  Slusar chcial mnie naciagnac na wymiane zamontowanych juz płyt bo niby zle dociete

----------


## slusar

> moja tez nie ma pekniec tez trudno uwierzyc ze nie on robil  Slusar chcial mnie naciagnac na wymiane zamontowanych juz płyt bo niby zle dociete


Nie rozumiem po co te osobiste podjazdy-Moja oferta była nieatrakcyjna i tyle! Nie dogadaliśmy sie i dla Mnie temat jest zamknniety.
Wyraziłem Swoje zdanie co do montazu płyt gk i wyraźnie powiedziałem ze pod tym sie nie podpisze.
Nie bylem wykonawca tego poddasza-trzeba było dogadywać sie z wykonawcami na spoinowanie itp.
(przecież musial być jakiś powód przez który nie dokończyli )

----------


## Orchidea55

Brod-Bud  Marcin Broda. CZARNA LISTA

Niestety i mnie się przytrafiło. Muszę dodać do czarnej listy.

Ekipa od ocieplenia Firma Brod-Bud  Marcin Broda.
Gość ciężki w kontakcie ale to można przecierpieć. Najgorsze że elewacja zepsuta. Nie potrafią prosto przykleić styropianu, bardzo średnie wykończenie parapetów i narożników.
Szkoda kasy. Jeśli ktoś się na nich zdecydował uważać na i kontrolować na każdym etapie. Prace rozliczyć dopiero po dokładnym odbiorze prac. Później będziecie olewani.

----------


## JacZenio

> A myslalam Panie Slusar , ze wszystko Pan potrafi


Specjalista nie musi się znać na wszystkim.




> Moja zabudowa wciaz ma sie dobrze ( zadnych pekniec itp . ) az trudno uwierzyc , ze to nie Pan ja robil


Widocznie są lepsi od zespołu pana Piotra, co robią za miskę "ryżu"




> moja tez nie ma pekniec tez trudno uwierzyc ze nie on robil  Slusar chcial mnie naciagnac na wymiane zamontowanych juz płyt bo niby zle dociete


Widocznie inwestor, nie był świadomy lub nie miał wiedzy jak to powinno się robić.



 z FRB Ślusarczyk, nie łączy mnie nic, oprócz zlecenia przeze mnie jako inwestora (i kierownika budowy) wykonania zabudowy GK poddasza.
Myślę, że FRB Ślusarczyk, nie miało ze mną łatwo, to po zakończonej współpracy mogę podkreślić iż:
1. Wymagający Wykonawca, przestrzega technologi wykonawczej,
2. Przestrzega zasad, które narzuca systemodawca (rigips, isover, etc.),
3. Bazuje na swoim długoletnim doświadczeniu,
4. Nie daje sobie wcisnąć bzdetów.

Życzę każdemu inwestorowi, żeby trafiał na takie firmy wykonawcze, jak ekipa właściciela FRB ślusarczyk.

Co do wynagrodzenia: świadomy inwestor będzie wiedział ile usługa kosztuje, a nie świadomy będzie bazował na opinii kolegów, którzy budowlankę widzieli na bajce typu "sąsiedzi"

----------


## katka

Poszukuje dobrej ekipy od elewacji (malowanie, drobne poprawki) z okolic Skawina, Wadowice. Bardzo proszę o namiary na sprawdzoną firmę.

----------


## Papucy

Witam

Czy ktoś jescze korzystał z usług  'Ogólna budowlanka + dekarze: Pan Sławek Dudek 510-141-704 (Firma Budowlana Dudek) ' z Alwerni ( Regulice) znalazłem jednen wpis na forum ( pozytywny )  może ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Grzesiek2017

firma budowlana z okolic Chrzanowa do stanu sso, polecacie kogos?

----------


## peter08

poszukuje firmy budowlanej do budowy domku jednorodzinnego 180m2 SSO ,gmina Zabierzów obok Krakowa,może ktoś polecic?

----------


## lambert86

Chcielibyśmy Was przestrzec przed polecanym tu na forum Panem wykonującym tynki maszynowe LIZOŃ.


Działają na śląsku i chyba w małopolsce. W lutym tego roku umówiony termin na 8 maja. Przy rozmowach zapewniał, że termin rzecz święta, że może być jedynie wcześnije a nigdy później. Przychodzi termin wykonania tynków gość nie odbiera telefonów. Od 3 dni dzwonimy po 10 razy dziennie o różnych porach, nawet nie raczy oddzwonić :/ Straciliśmy kupę czasu :/ i przez to pieniędzy :/ 
Szczęśćie w nieszczęściu, że nie wpłaciliśmy zaliczki !!

posiadają 2 numery:

512 112 098
695 004 040

Nie polecam, omijajcie tę firemkę szerokim łukiem, szkoda waszego czasu na oczekiwanie, bo gdy zbliży się termin wykonania nie odbierze telefonu.

----------


## Busters

Poleci ktos jakis brukarzy z okolic Krakowa?

----------


## lucano

Witam,

Potrzebuje namiaru na rzetelną firmę, która wykona instalację CO + CWU i doradzi przy tym jaki piec + zasobnik zastosować.
Poleci ktoś ?

----------


## slusar

> Witam,
> 
> Potrzebuje namiaru na rzetelną firmę, która wykona instalację CO + CWU i doradzi przy tym jaki piec + zasobnik zastosować.
> Poleci ktoś ?


Zdecydowanie polecam FullInstal Wojciech Leniartek

----------


## Anettia

Witam, a czy ktoś poleci dobrego STOLARZA, który robi meble kuchenne na wymiar?

----------


## slusar

> Witam, a czy ktoś poleci dobrego STOLARZA, który robi meble kuchenne na wymiar?


DAWID Bodzioch
+48 600 097 150

----------


## Anettia

Dzięki za namiar.
a masz jakieś większe doświadczenie z owym Panem  :smile:  , że go polecasz?

----------


## slusar

> Dzięki za namiar.
> a masz jakieś większe doświadczenie z owym Panem  , że go polecasz?


Poznaliśmy sie na wspólnej inwestycji w 2014 r
Od tego czasu pare konkretnych tematów udało sie zrealizować.
U Mnie na FB jest troche zdjęć

----------


## zoogolo

Witam.
Serdecznie odradzam pana Mirosław Tuchowski 886 695 678 - firma zibmarbis.siteor.pl z Wadowic. Jest to wzorowy przykład olewania klienta. Po zrobieniu wylewek balkony pokruszyły się a wylewka w domu popękała. Człowiek regularnie nie odbiera telefonu a jak już się uda do niego dodzwonić to ustalany jest termin spotkania celem reklamacji - oczywiście dogodny jemu - tak w okolicach 12 w południe, co go obchodzi że inwestor wtedy jest w pracy - po czym na spotkaniu nie pojawia się. Prośby przed pracą o zazbrojenie wylewki, spełzły na niczym - "panie ja to zbroje włóknem od 10 lat i nic się jeszcze z tym nie działo" a po zgłoszeniu reklamacji - twierdzi że on takich rzeczy jak pęknięta wylewka nie uznaje w reklamacji. Zaznaczam iż nie chodzi tu o pęknięcia dylatacyjne tylko na element w korytarzy odległy od dylatacji o ok 1 m. Poziomica się huśta na wylewce a fliziarz, który przyszedł do płytek stwierdził że odcięcia na pomieszczeniach są w niewłaściwych miejscach. Ciągłe przechwałki pana Mirosława podczas wykonywanych prac też są męczące - zważywszy na fakt że 90% gwarantowanej jakości mija się z prawdą.

----------


## manfred1

Ten kto się chwali przed robotą to ja bym z niego od razu zrezygnował. Miałem u siebie takiego speca. Po kilkunastu dniach musiałem go zwolnić. Natomiast cichy spokojny Jegomośc tak mi piękne meble sprezentował ze aż do dzis mam banan na ustach.

----------


## Morke

Poszukuję firmy do wykonania ocieplenia i elewacji domu jednorodzinnego. Część elewacji tynk a część deska drewniana. Lokalizacja okolice Gdowa. Zaczynam wątpić czy takie firmy istnieją co dobrze ogarniają drewno, styropian i tynki....Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Pączuś

> Budowa zamknięta - poniżej pełna lista moich wykonawców
> 
> Czarna lista
> stan surowy - Kazimierz Łabuz z ekipą - z Kasiny
> flizy - Zdzisław Miętka - Krzywaczka - 602756334 - jedyny "fachowiec" którego wyrzuciłem z budowy przed zakończeniem prac
> Michał Sokół - architekt
> 
> Biała lista
> wykończenia - Paweł  - 512857049 (świetny fachowiec)
> ...


Mam pytanie odnośnie Michała Sokoła, co z nim jest nie tak?

----------


## aglar

Jak szukasz fajnego architekta, to mogę Ci polecić z okolic Krakowa, zagadaj na PW.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witam, jeśli ktoś z Was potrzebuje firmy w temacie realizacji instalacji grzewczej  na urządzeniach firmy Viessmann polecam naszą bazę firm partnerskich: TUTAJ

Co oferują nasi partnerzy branżowi? m in:

Bezpłatne, niezobowiązujące i indywidualne doradztwo, także bezpośrednio w miejscu instalacjiOkreślenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło/wodę użytkową w gospodarstwie domowym/nieruchomości klientaKonkretne zalecenie, który nośnik energii – olej, gaz, energia słoneczna, drewno, ciepło z powietrza i gruntu – najlepiej odpowiada danemu zamierzeniu budowlanemu lub modernizacyjnemuInformacje o możliwości połączenia różnych nośników energii w celu osiągnięcia maksymalnych oszczędnościKontrola komina w porozumieniu z kominiarzem pod kątem przystosowania do nowego kotła grzewczego oraz spełnienia wymogów ustawowychPoglądowa kalkulacja potencjału oszczędności kosztów ogrzewania dzięki modernizacjiInformacje dotyczące publicznego dofinansowania oraz wsparcia na etapie składania wnioskówKalkulacja okresu zwrotu nakładów inwestycyjnych nowej instalacji grzewczej
W razie pytań - pozostaję w kontakcie!

----------


## Madzia106

Polećcie dobrego architekta wnętrz z Krakowa lub okolic.
I dobrą firmę od okien, bo podobno nie tylko firma produkująca okna się liczy, ale dobry montaż to 50% sukcesu.

----------


## prezo82

> Polećcie dobrego architekta wnętrz z Krakowa lub okolic.
> I dobrą firmę od okien, bo podobno nie tylko firma produkująca okna się liczy, ale dobry montaż to 50% sukcesu.


Ja polecam firmę od okien thermal eko u mnie montowania i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Kontakt pan Marcin 
+48502813821

----------


## Auto-Markowski

Jako inwestor uważam że warto dzielić się doświadczeniami ze współpracy z wykonawcami. W moim przypadku wykonawcą stanu surowego otwartego była firma A-Dom Adam Kosek.

1. widać że budowanie jest tym co lubią robić i przekłada się to na podejście do pracy 
2. jak na każdej inwestycji w trakcie prac pojawiają się problemy i wtedy można liczyć na Pana Adama. Zaproponuje rozwiązanie, które jest optymalne dla efektu końcowego pomimo, że dokłada pracy swojej firmie. Zaangażowanie Pana Adama nie sprowadza się do wykonania prac zgodnie z podpisaną umową ale odniosłem wrażenie, że traktuje inwestycję jakby to był Jego budynek.
3.posiadają wszelkie narzędzia i sprzęt więc po mojej stronie było jedynie dostarczenie na plac budowy wody oraz prądu.        
4. podczas podpisywania umowy Pan Adam  zaproponował mi współpracę z dostawcą materiałów. Pomimo wątpliwości z mojej strony zgodziłem się pod warunkiem, że faktury będę otrzymywał na e-maila w dniu dostawy. 
-materiały były na czas zgodnie z zamówieniami. Co przy bardzo małej powierzchni wydzielonej na plac składowy było kluczowe.
-prace budowlane przebiegały bez niepotrzebnych opóźnień
-kontrola dostaw oraz cen na bieżąco
-realizują nie tylko duże zamówienia ale jeśli brakło paczki styropianu to też dowieźli
 4. wg. podpisanej umowy termin zakończenia inwestycji przypadał na 30-06-2017. Firma Pana Adama zakończyła realizację na trzy tygodnie przed terminem. W piątek 09-06-2017 pozbierali sprzęt i narzędzia a w sobotę przyszli i pozamiatali plac budowy !!!!

Reasumując przez ostatnie cztery miesiące mój udział w inwestycji sprowadzał się do terminowego realizowania przelewów za co skład odwdzięczał się "dobrymi cenami" na materiały.

Jak ktoś ma pytania udostępniam mój nr telefonu 606-95-24-91 
Michał Markowski

----------


## zuraw78

Szukam dobrej ekipy do postawienia murków oporowych i przygotowania podjazdu pod położenie w przyszłości kostki brukowej.
W ramach murów oporowych dochodzić będzie wybudowanie schodów pod wejście główne domu jak również tarasu wejściowego do budynku.
Wszystko tworzy jedna całość.

----------


## Niechaj

do białej listy dodaję:

- wylewki: Top Line tel 602 278 691

- tynki: p.Szymon (numer telefonu dodam później, bo teraz nie mogę znaleźć :wink:  )

- drzwi wejściowe drewniane/stolarka drewniana: Wacławik Okna

----------


## kejdzej

Szukam solidnej i dotrzymującej terminów firmy, która położy i wycyklinuje parkiet w Krakowie.

----------


## katka

> Szukam solidnej i dotrzymującej terminów firmy, która położy i wycyklinuje parkiet w Krakowie.


Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Szybko, czysto, terminowo. Parkiet rok użytkowany trzyma się i wygląda rewelacyjnie. Tomasz Fudalej – wpisz w wyszukiwarkę.

----------


## katka

A ja nadal szukam polecanej firmy od elewacji (malowanie) oraz firmy od zakładania ogrodów. Kraków, Skawina, Wadowice.

----------


## Tadzior

Poszukuję dobrego wykonawcy murów do SSO. Płyta fundamentowa już stoi. Macie kogoś godnego polecenia ? Najlepiej okolice Wieliczki, Dobczyc. Z góry dziękuję za polecenia !

----------


## JNK

*Czarna lista: 
Usługi ogólnobudowlane Piotr Chmielik (tel: 517445160 www: http://chmielik.com.pl/)* 

Chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed korzystaniem z usług firmy pana Piotra, jest to nierzetelny i nieuczciwy wykonawca. Jak sam mówi „buduje jak się nauczył” co jak się okazało oznacza partacko i niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Na rozmowie przed podpisaniem umowy, można usłyszeć od pana Piotr „że nie schodzi z budowy, dopóki klient nie jest zadowolony” – co oznacza: „jeśli pojawią się problemy (bo coś spartaczyłem) to porzucę budowę”. Dodatkowo nie przestrzega żadnych technologicznych przerw, jeśli się tego na nim nie wymusi. Pan Piotr za nic ma projekt budowlany, do którego wprowadza często swoje poprawki bez konsultacji z inwestorem czy kierownikiem budowy, a jeśli już konsultuje to za nic ma uwagi kierownika budowy „bo on wie lepiej, bo tak się nauczył budować”. Ale po kolei, zaczęło się od wykopu pod piwnice i fundamenty. Zgodnie z umową wykonawca zobowiązał się do zabezpieczenia wykopu tego nie uczynił, a w dodatku głęboki wykop nie zrobił pod katem co w rezultacie spowodowało osunięcie ziemi na świeżo wylany beton. Oczywiście pan Piotr nie poczuwał się do usunięcia szkody na własny koszt „winna pogoda”. Dodatkowo chciał po świeżo wylanym betonie jeździć koparka kilku tonową, aby jak najszybciej usunąć ziemię, na szczęście do tego nie doszło, bo było by po betonie. Ściany piwnic miały być zrobione z betonu, ale przeddzień wykonywania piwnicy poinformował, że będą wykonane z bloczków szalunkowych – kierownik wyraził zgodę pod warunkiem wykonania zbrojenia oraz zawibrowania betonu. A co tam kierownik ja nie wibruję – w konsekwencji użyty beton wodoszczelny nie spełnia swojej roli, a w ścianach piwnicy są szpary na prześwit przy łączeniach pustaków (zainteresowanym mogę przesłać zdjęcia) co jak wyszło na jaw pan Piotr próbował potajemnie szpachlować. To jeszcze nic, gdyby pan Piotr miał choć odrobinę pojęcia jak należy poprawnie wykonać (albo wie tylko zależy mu na czasie i woli partaczyć pracę) drenaż oraz izolację wodną piwnic i wykonał zgodnie z tym co było w projekcie bądź umowie (wiem, że trudno uwierzyć, ale nawet to co w umowie zostanie zapisane nie będzie zrobione). Izolacja wodna pionowa była wykonana (jeśli można tak powiedzieć) gdy w wykopie była woda, ściany nie zaszpachlowane, a warstwa izolacji, której powinno być przynajmniej trzy o grubości 1mm każda, nie miała grubości jak się okazało nawet 0,1mm – ściana była po prostu wysmarowana ławkowcem i tyle. W konsekwencji za każdym razem, gdy był deszcz woda pojawia na ścianach piwnic. Ile było wymówek, aż do momentu, gdy dach został postawiony i przyszedł deszcz i co – woda w piwnicy. Co do dachu pan Piotr zgłosił swoje ‘autorskie’ poprawki do konstrukcji dachu (bo nie był w stanie wykonać konstrukcji dachu zgodnie z projektem), jak zwykle w ostatniej chwili (mimo że projekt budowlany miał ponad 4 miesiące wcześniej zanim doszło do podpisania umowy), pan kierownik budowy wyraził zgodę pod pewnymi warunkami, na co pan Piotr w perfidny sposób zażądał dodatkowych pieniędzy, co rozbawiło za równo kierownika budowy i nas. O więźbie, którą pan Piotr załatwiał, a bardzo mu na tym zależało, bo niby „sprawdzony i dobry dostawca” nie będę pisał – powiem jedynie, że po tygodniu zaczęła pękać. 
I tak można by było wymieniać jeszcze dług jak na przykład: źle dopasowane pustaki, murowanie ścian mocno uszkodzonymi pustakami, itp.   
Skąd tyle pozytywnych opinii, zapewne tym osobą podobnie jak naszym znajomym zależało na szybkim wybudowaniu i tu tkwi tajemnica – szybko nie idzie w parze z dobrze i zgodnie ze sztuką.      
Osobą, które niedowierzają i dalej chcą skorzystać z usług tej ‘firmy budowlanej’ zapraszam do kontaktu: 693554926 - chętnie prześlę zdjęcia i udzielę więcej informacji. A jeśli jakimś cudem wybierzecie tą firmę to znajdźcie dobrego nadzorcę budowlanego, który będzie patrzył na każdy krok pana Piotra i jego pracowników.

----------


## Angela R.

> Wybierając Tuptex-będziesz się mogl przeglądać we wlasnych ścianach
> Polecam również firmę "Koziol" z Rzeszotary


Potwierdzam, budowaliśmy z Tuptexem -efekt, że mucha nie siada. Baaaardzo profesjonalna ekipa, budują bardzo solidnie! Gdyby wszyscy w budowlance byli jak tuptex, nie byłoby czarnych list.

----------


## Ec-Synek

Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do SSO, która świadczy swe usługi w okolicach Krakowa/Wieliczki.
Gdybyście mieli kogoś sprawdzonego to bardzo proszę o kontakt na PW.

Ps. tak wiem, że jest od tego 181 stron, ale niestety wiele zachwytów nad konkretną firmą widać u osób z 1 postem  :smile: 
Przeprowadziłem już kilka rozmów, ale nie zaszkodzi na pewno popytać jeszcze paru wykonawców.

----------


## slusar

> Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do SSO, która świadczy swe usługi w okolicach Krakowa/Wieliczki.
> Gdybyście mieli kogoś sprawdzonego to bardzo proszę o kontakt na PW.
> 
> Ps. tak wiem, że jest od tego 181 stron, ale niestety wiele zachwytów nad konkretną firmą widać u osób z 1 postem 
> Przeprowadziłem już kilka rozmów, ale nie zaszkodzi na pewno popytać jeszcze paru wykonawców.



Jak wyżej-Firma Tuptex
Wspomnialem kiedyś również o firmie Koziol z Rzeszotar
Obawiam się ze terminy dopiero na przyszly....

----------


## meqi

Tadzior - Kto robił płytę? Polecasz?

----------


## Ec-Synek

*slusar* dziękuję za pomoc.

Jeszcze jedno pytanko.
Biuro projektowe z Wieliczki lub okolic może ktoś polecić ?
Najlepiej aby współpracowało z Archonem bo tam mamy upatrzony projekt. 
Potrzebujemy kogoś do adaptacji, "kosmetycznych" poprawek w projekcie i załatwienia formalności (projekty przyłączy, zgłoszenia/pozwolenia itp).
Na stronie Archonu znaleźliśmy min. Biuro Projektów Fasada Andrzej Moroński oraz Geohit z Wieliczki, ale nie spotkałem się z żadnymi opiniami na ich temat :/

----------


## maqdzik

*czarna lista : 
elektryk  Krzysztof Cygan* 

Chciałam wszystkich przestrzec przed tym panem.  Długo by pisać, ale szkoda pieniędzy i nerwów  :sad:

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Opisz coś więcej, masz jednego posta więc warto byśmy wiedzieli co się stało i czym podpadł.

----------


## Basa08

Witam 

Potrzebuję sprawdzonego fliziarza do wykończenia mieszkania (flizowanie) w miejscowości Niepołomice.

Z góry dziękuję za propozycje.

----------


## Mro11

> Panie Łukasz789 z Tej strony właściciel firmy Parkiety AVI.
> 
> 8 JEST TO JEDYNA NEGATYWNA OPINIA W INTERNECIE O MOJEJ FIRMIE.


Moje doswiadczenie: Firma podjela sie realizacji zlecenia w Niemczech. Spieszacy sie do kraju wlasciciel (rzekomo rodzaca zona w szpitalu) wyludzil ode mnie calosc pieniedzy za usluge przed kontrola wykonania. Przy kontroli okazalo sie, ze Firma nie zalozyla listew konczacych parkiet, nie wyrownala przy tym klepek, nie dociela i nie dopasowala drzwi, nie zmontowala zdemontowanych przez siebie mebli. Prace mialy zostac dokonczone po tygodniu, w tym czasie wlasciciel przestal odpowiadac na smsy i maile a nastepnie oswiadczyl, ze pracy nie dokonczy, bo mu sie plany zmienily (sic!). Zostalem z rozbabrana praca na kilka dni przed przeprowadzka rodziny, w srodku wakacji musze na gwalt szukac miejscowej firmy ktora poprawi rozbabrane przez p. Kryszczuka zlecenie. Zdecydowanie ostrzegam!

----------


## kolo004

Szukam firmy do tynku gipsowego Knauf Diamant na terenie małopolski - może ktoś zna dobrych i co do września mogą zrobić cały nowy dom? Tynk tech ma wolne pod koniec października dopiero ale nie wiem jak z cenami u nch.

----------


## mother_nature

Znam dobrych, ale pewnie mają porezerwowane terminy na ten rok. Możesz zadzwonić i spytać.
Aktualnie u mnie tynkują Diamantem, firma nazywa się Supertynki.

----------


## Czarnydon

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do lekkiego remontu w domu typu:
-malowanie ścian 
-podwieszane sufity
-ew. lekkie flizowanie (przyklejenie kilku skutych płytek)

----------


## kolo004

dzięki - może jeszcze jakieś namiary.  Może ktoś zna inne dobre firmy z Podkarpacia lub Górali co się Knauf-em parają z dobrym skutkiem?

----------


## maciuspala

Ja prowadzę skład w dolinie tynkarzy i wylewkarzy co drugi dom to tynki, wylewki i elewację....okolice Zakliczyna mam sporo namiarow na sprawdzone ekipy.

----------


## Czarnydon

> Ja prowadzę skład w dolinie tynkarzy i wylewkarzy co drugi dom to tynki, wylewki i elewację....okolice Zakliczyna mam sporo namiarow na sprawdzone ekipy.


Przemysłowe wylewki  też by potrafili odpowiednio wykonać? Daj parę namiarów jak coś... Z góry dzięki.

----------


## maciuspala

Co znaczy przemysłowe wylewki....
Na moim terenie działa kilkanaście małych i bardzo małych firm wykonujących tynki i wylewki, robienie dużych inwestycji czesto jest dla nich nieoplacalny z uwagi na umowy, zabezpieczenia i dlugie terminy platnosci.
Mam kilku wylewkarzy którzy robią na Krakowie po 2 domki dziennie, szybka robota szybka kasa w ten sam dzień.
Ale jeśli chodzi o typowe posadzki przemysłowe to polecam dużą firmę w tym.specjalizującą się Bekir z Brzeska.
Dobre ekipy mają roboty na kilka miesięcy na przód i teraz wybrzydzają i szukają robót jak najbliżej zamieszkania.

----------


## Whiti1

Długo zwlekałam ale w końcu się uzewnętrznię. 

Ostrzegam przed ekipą budowlaną z okolic Gorlic a jej szefem jest *Mieczysław Wiejaczka*. Standard - ekipa górali, niezarejestrowani, żadnych umów, ale do rzeczy.

Wiem, że na forum były przypadki że kogoś wystawiła ekipa, ale pan Mietek przebił wszystkich w perfidii swoich kłamstw. Panowie mieli wejść na budowę na przełomie sierpnia/ września 2016 r. Byliśmy umówieni około pół roku wcześniej. Jak już wiedzieliśmy kiedy będzie pozwolenie na budowę to miesiac wcześniej daliśmy mu znać - powiedział że nie ma problemu. Przyznał się że złapał robotę u miejscowego dewelopera i trochę doszło mu roboty ale pamieta o nas. Tydzień później był już problem z kontaktem, przez kilka dni nie odbierał, chyba że zadzwoniliśmy z innego nr który potem też przestał odbierać. Udało nam się z nim skontaktować we wrześniu, powiedział że będzie w następny poniedziałek [KŁAMAŁ DO KOŃCA]. Postawiliśmy blaszak, kupiliśmy paletę cementu, geodeta przyszedł wytyczyć dom. Tutaj kontakt urwał się na amen. Wytyczenie stało do marca 2017 r. [płaciliśmy drugi raz za geodete]. Cement był do wyrzucenia. Co więcej, jeden ze znajomych zadzwonił zapytać czy ma terminy na jesień 2016 żeby postawić dom, to powiedział, że OCZYWIŚCIE. Po prostu byliśmy jednym z tych inwestorów których olał dla innych fuch. Starciliśmy przez niego kupę nerwów i czasu. Gdyby dotrzymał umowy to dom byłby sezonowany. Trochę ochłonęłam bo mam już dzięki Bogu SSZ z inną ekipą.

Gościa powinnam ciągać po sądach ale znajomi mnie od tego odwiedli. Ostrzeżenie dla innych: sama umowa nic nic daje [choć przyznaje się bez bicia że nawet tego nie mieliśmy], musi tam być kara umowna za brak terminowego rozpoczęcia - tylko kto się na coś takiego zgodzi? I taka oczywista rzecz - warto znać adres zamieszkania, choćby po to żeby gościa odwiedzić ze starszymi braćmi i namówić na działanie gdy majster próbuje odstawiać...

----------


## mother_nature

*Biała Lista:*

Tynki maszynowe Knauf Diamant - *Supertynki*, http://www.supertynki.pl , świetna współpraca z Panem Marcinem Wołkowskim. Nazwa firmy mówi sama za siebie. Ekipa profesjonalna, skrupulatna, panowie błyskawicznie wytynkowali nam dom, wystarczyło raz określić, gdzie chcemy gładko, a gdzie na ostro i idealnie tak właśnie jest!

----------


## Ec-Synek

Bardzo proszę o polecenie kogoś do SSO z okolic Wieliczki/Krakowa.
Większość polecana z forum nie ma już terminów na wiosnę przyszłego roku :/

----------


## radar22

> Bardzo proszę o polecenie kogoś do SSO z okolic Wieliczki/Krakowa.
> Większość polecana z forum nie ma już terminów na wiosnę przyszłego roku :/



Ekipa Pana Sikory tel 600328847

U nas budowali w tym roku do SSO z dachem. Szybko, solidnie i bez problemów  :wink:

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Ekipa Pana Sikory tel 600328847
> 
> U nas budowali w tym roku do SSO z dachem. Szybko, solidnie i bez problemów


Dziękuję za pomoc.
Kontaktowałem się już z tym Panem jakiś czas temu, ale chcę mieć nieco większy wybór jeśli chodzi o ekipy budowlane.
Dodatkowo oferta Pana Sikory jest póki co najwyższa (najdroższa) ze wszystkich, które otrzymałem.

----------


## KrzysiekSkotniki

Drodzy Malopolscy Muratorzy!  :smile: 

Poszukuje solidnych i sprawdzoncyh ekip do:

Ocieplenie wylewki na gruncie i na poddaszuOcieplenie i zabudowa poddaszaOcieplenie budynku z zewnatrz

Bardzo dziekuje za wskazowki.

Krzysiek

----------


## marcinzz

WItam,

Poszukuje solidnej i dokładnej ekipy do wykonania tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Wstępnie rozmawiałem z firmami SuperTynki jak i Pol-tynk.  Macie może kogoś godnego polecenia, aby porównać wykonanie jak i ceny  :smile: .

Lokalizacja: gmina Świątniki Górne  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysiekSkotniki

My wybralismy Supertynki, na poczatku Wrzesnia powiem czy warto czy nie  :smile:

----------


## marcinzz

> My wybralismy Supertynki, na poczatku Wrzesnia powiem czy warto czy nie


Czekam w takim razie na opinię, 

Nawiasem mówiąc mam od nich ofertę aczkolwiek chętnie jeszcze porozmawiam z innymi firmami. Zwłaszcza, że hektary są u mnie do tynkowania...

----------


## slusar

> WItam,
> 
> Poszukuje solidnej i dokładnej ekipy do wykonania tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Wstępnie rozmawiałem z firmami SuperTynki jak i Pol-tynk.  Macie może kogoś godnego polecenia, aby porównać wykonanie jak i ceny .
> 
> Lokalizacja: gmina Świątniki Górne 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jest jeszcze Andrzej Wójcik (PawojBud)

----------


## Niechaj

polecam ekipę, która robiła u mnie tynki CW (w grudniu, świeże tynki przetrwały mrozy po -30C) -  tel 787887496

----------


## park

Chwiałbym prosić o namiary na wykonawców którzy układają kostkę brukową w Krakowie, podbudowa częściowo już jest wykonana.

Mam również do wykonania ok. 18-20mb ogrodzenia gabionowego oraz zamontować ok 60-70 mb ogrodzenia panelowego. 

Interesują mnie eklipy które będą pracować na moim materiale i które nie boją się podpisać umowy i się z niej wywiązać (chodzi głównie o termin).

----------


## Bastian01

jeśli chodzi o firmę supertynki to od razu mówię ... dolicz sobie sporo do naddatku (ekipa robi jedno( minimum 1 cm standard 1,5-2cm a szef wylicza z grubości 8mm) dodatkowo jak mają gorszy dzień a takowy mieli jeden u mnie tynki wynoszą wiaderkami a naddatki lecą ...  nie wspomnę o sporej ilości poprawek to co od razu znalazłem a i dalej wychodzą. Może miałem pecha może nie.....  (jedynie co mogę polecić to ich ekipa od wylewek ...konkretne chłopaki  :smile:  )

----------


## adamzzz

> jeśli chodzi o firmę supertynki to od razu mówię ... dolicz sobie sporo do naddatku (ekipa robi jedno( minimum 1 cm standard 1,5-2cm a szef wylicza z grubości 8mm) dodatkowo jak mają gorszy dzień a takowy mieli jeden u mnie tynki wynoszą wiaderkami a naddatki lecą ...  nie wspomnę o sporej ilości poprawek to co od razu znalazłem a i dalej wychodzą. Może miałem pecha może nie.....  (jedynie co mogę polecić to ich ekipa od wylewek ...konkretne chłopaki  )


Fakt u mnie tez był spory chyba jak pamietam  800 kilowy naddatek a sciany jak to stwierdził szef na pomiarze ideał. No moze oprócz jednej ściany ok4 m2 która miała Max 1 cm krYwizny. Wiec ten naddatek wydaje mi sie za duży.
Po samym tynkowaniu byłem rozczarowany a to przez to ze sam właściciel zachwalał jak to pięknie i idealnie robią. Dodatkowo fakt ze zatynkowali  ok 50 puszek od prądu przebrał miarkę. Na szczęście kiedy przyjechałem z pracy po ok tygodniu tynk nie był jeszcze wyschnięty i widać było gdZie sa puszki.
I tu plus.
.  Właściciel zaoferował ze znajda puszki i poprawia co mi sie nie podoba. Po ochłonięciu nie skorzystałem i sam puszki odkułem, jakies tam niedociągnięcia były ale uświadomiłem sobie ze zbyt dużo oczekiwałem a to przecież były tynki a nie gładź. Cena była dość wysoka w porównaniu do konkurencji a doliczając jeszcze naddatek nawet bardzo wysoka. Teraz z perspektywy czasu moge ich polecić, widziałem od tamtej pory kilka wykonanych tynków gipsowych innych firm i moje jednak były najlepiej wykonane. 
Trzeba sobie uświadomić ze nigdy tynk gipsowy nie bedzie zrobiony jak gładź.

----------


## mother_nature

No to chyba jakiegoś pecha mieliście, że tak ględzicie.
Owszem, u mnie też były pogrubienia, ale liczyliśmy się z tym, bo ściany perfekcyjne nie były. Puszki idealnie obrobione i odkute zatyczki, a ściany gładkie, tak że gładzi już nie kładziemy. Kierbud jak zobaczył te tynki, to się nachwalić nie mógł.
I rozmawialiście zapewne z kierownikiem, nie właścicielem  :tongue: 
W piątek robią u mnie wylewki.

----------


## Wujor

Witam,

Szukam jakiejś ogarniętej ekipy brukarskiej. Okolice Myślenic.

----------


## Azauriel

Witam serdecznie.
Poszukuję firmy do budowy SSO domu wg projektu indywidualnego 155m2 w Krakowie (projekt bardzo zbliżony do AMARYLIS-5).
Termin budowy - do końca 2017
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gkmaster

NAYADESIGN Natalia Jakubas-Breksa (małopolska) - projekty ogrodów, aranżacja przestrzeni, architekt - odradzam, albo przynajmniej zalecam dużą ostrożność w korzystaniu z usług tej Pani. Pierwsze spotkanie - super - dużo mówi, mnóstwo pomysłów, drugie spotkanie (znamy cenę usługi), jeszcze więcej pomysłów i do tej pory było bardzo dobrze aż do momentu podjęcia decyzji, że korzystamy z jej usług >> wręczamy zaliczkę i czar pryska. Mija miesiąc - zero kontaktu, mija drugi miesiąc (kilka emaili przypominających o naszym istnieniu) jest odpowiedź, że ma dużo pracy, mija trzeci miesiąc (nadal nie mam projektu) - przelewa się czara goryczy, wysyłam email z informacją, że nie mam ochoty już czekać na projekt - nagle odzew na drugi dzień w aroganckim tonie, wręcz to Ja powinienem się wstydzić, że się upomniałem o swoje - wówczas dowiedziałem, się że dwa przyjazdy Pani Architekt i jej konsultacje (nie bardzo wiem o czym wspomniała w emailu) kosztują mnie 600 zł (brak jakiegokolwiek projektu). Szczyt bezczelności - zaliczka przepadła (400zł), czas stracony, projektu brak - zaczynam od nowa. Jak wcześniej wspomniałem - nie polecam albo przynajmniej zalecam dużą dozę ostrożności w zaliczkowaniu pracy tej Pani.

----------


## Januszstu

SSO - Stan surowy skonczony kilka miesiecy temu, teraz dopisuje do białej listy:
ekipa do stanu surowego fundameny, mury, dach Piotr Chmielik - budowe wykonali bardzo szybko (5 tygodni dom 280m2),
ale najwazniejsze dobra jakosc roboty, dobre porady i rozwiazanie nieprzewidzianych niespodzianek (np wlewajacej sie woda gruntowej lub slupow na srodku pokoju na poddaszu): Piotr Chmielik 517 445 160

----------


## martmax

Witam, szukam dobrej ekipy do wykończenia i ocieplenia poddaszy oraz fliziarzy z okolic Brzeska.

----------


## martmax

Z mojej strony mogę polecić ekipę Pana Sikory okolice Gdowa,  mimo kilku błędów w projekcie indywidualnym, poradzili sobie świetnie, okazało sie że trzeba nanieść kilka poprawek, wszystko za zgodą i po ustaleniu z kierownikiem budowy. Ekipa zgrana i szybka, zasuwaja jak motorki,  oszczędność z materiałem, na placu zostawili porządek.Jeśli chodzi o cenę, nie wydaje mi się żeby byli zbyt wygórowani, porównywaliśmy kilka ofert, ale i tak warci swojej ceny, praktycznie niewiele nas obchodziło.

----------


## slavexx

Też absolutnie nie jestem zadowolony współpracą z Supertynki. Dwa lata temu opisywałem tutaj swoją sytuację (kilka osób na priv też pisali o podobnych problemach). Także polecam podchodzić do współpracy z chłodną głową)

----------


## dursztyn

> brak slów do czego dochodzi na tym forum....
> czego sie czlowiek chwyta aby mieć robotę


Piotrze możesz rozwinąć temat...? Znasz gościa?

----------


## ItaR

Cześć,

Czy macie jakieś godne polecenia ekipy budowlane w okolicy Podhala? Po długiej batalii uzyskaliśmy w końcu pozwolenie na budowę i szukamy zaufanych budowlańców. Problem w tym, że nie mieszkamy w okolicy, więc nie mamy rozeznania, komu warto powierzyć budowę.

Będziemy wdzięczni za pomoc.

----------


## maciuspala

> Polecam Ci młodych sprawdzonych fachowców z Tarnowa dojadą wszędzie i cudownie Wylewki zrobią, mój kierownik był w szoku jakości sprawdzał laserem i nie miał się do czego doczepić a musze przyznać że jest bardzo skrupulatny, polecam [reklama] brygadzista to ogarnięty chłopak z pewnością się dogadacie.


Wygląda jak reklama wlasnej działalności...jeśli jesteś z Zakliczyna to stawiam na 2 wersję....albo kiepsko robisz bo w Zakliczynie tynki i wylewki robią w co drugim domu i wszyscy mają mnóstwo roboty, albo zaczynasz co oznacza że uczysz się na klientach.

----------


## slusar

Coś tam kilka razy poprawiłem a nawet rozebralem po Nim. Zatrzymał się w rozwoju około 15 lat temu.
I to naciągane makaronu za uszy Inwestorom z płytą ogniowa.

Jeżeli, nie budujemy poddasza, w klasyfikacji ogniowej to pojedyncza płyta jest chyba tylko przykre cona dla polepszenia samopoczucia. Co za tym idzie kasa wyrzucona do fosy.
 Aby uzyskać zwłokę na poziomie 30 minut niezbędne jest przykre cenie 2 x 12,5mm fire
A producent systemu powinien na to wystawić papier

----------


## KrzysiekSkotniki

Podziekowania dla Pana Ernesta i Pana Marcina, za swietne podejscie, terminowosc i starannosc wykonania. Moge ze spokojem polecic *Supertynki* jesli zalezy Wam na porzadnie wykonanej pracy. Ekipa wykonala swietna robote Diamant i Tradycja. Polecam!

----------


## Whiti1

Poszukuję ludzi do zrobienia schodów zewnętrznych i werandy wiosną przyszłego roku. Gmina Kocmyrzów, na północ od Krakowa. Mam problem bo większość ekip których telefony miałam zapisane odpowiada że stawia całe stany surowe. Ciekawe czy w ogóle są ekipy które zajmują się taką małą robotą.

----------


## MhUser

Poszukuję ekipy do SSO w okolicy Słomnik (Polanowice).

Bardzo proszę o polecenie sprawdzonych wykonawców.

(Dom parterowy bez piwnicy z poddaszem nieużytkowym, prostokąt 10x16 m, na płycie fundamentowej, ściany z silikatów, wiązary prefabrykowane, dach dwuspadowy 30st kryty blachą)

----------


## Poszukujący

Witam,
poszukuję rzetelnego kierownik budowy z okolic Krakowa, Myślenice, Dobczyce, Mszana dolna a konkretnie budowa miał by być prowadzona w miejscowości Pcim.
Proszę pisać na PW lub poniżej.
Dziękuje za wszelka pomoc.

----------


## marcinzz

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/firmy gdzie mogę zakupić szambo betonowe wraz z montażem. Zależy mi na tym aby było szczelne  :wink: 
Jeżeli ktoś posiada jakieś sprawdzone firmy to prośba o podzielenie się informacją  :smile:

----------


## slusar

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/firmy gdzie mogę zakupić szambo betonowe wraz z montażem. Zależy mi na tym aby było szczelne 
> Jeżeli ktoś posiada jakieś sprawdzone firmy to prośba o podzielenie się informacją


Sprawdzałeś ofertę firmy ANBO?

----------


## mother_nature

Szambud polecam, montowali u mnie rok temu w marcu. Bezproblemowo, szybko. Szambo szczelne, przetrwało już jedną zimę.
Brałam ze zbrojoną płytą najazdową.

----------


## szogu

> Sprawdzałeś ofertę firmy ANBO?


Na ich stronie nie ma informacji o tym, że sprzedają szamba.

----------


## maxiucb

> Cześć,
> 
> Czy macie jakieś godne polecenia ekipy budowlane w okolicy Podhala? Po długiej batalii uzyskaliśmy w końcu pozwolenie na budowę i szukamy zaufanych budowlańców. Problem w tym, że nie mieszkamy w okolicy, więc nie mamy rozeznania, komu warto powierzyć budowę.
> 
> Będziemy wdzięczni za pomoc.


Jak jestes zaintetesowany moge podac namiary na ekipe z okolic Myslenic - do mnie na slask dojezdzali. Skonczyli tydzien temu sso.

----------


## saintos

Witam,
Ekipa od wylewek. Niestety ale wylewka spękała w niektórych miejscach. Pomiędzy niektórymi pomieszczeniami nie zostały wykonane dylatacje. Tam gdzie dylatacje wykonano np. na dużej powierzchni to różnica poziomów w miejscu dylatacji dochodzi do 5mm, niestety w miejscu ciagu komunikacyjnego i gdzie mają być kladzione płytki. Podczas prac wydawali się fachową*ekipą, zgraną, mierzą laserem i dają włókna jako zbrojenie ale nie przeciwdziałało to spękaniu. Na mój telefon w tej sprawie niestety stwierdził p.Ireneusz, że "nie mają teraz czasu aby podjechać". Szkoda bo musiałem tracić nawet czas na tego posta.

Nie polecam ! 

SPEC-TECH Ireneusz Warecki, Jodłownik, Tel. 515 827 993 
spec-tech.com.pl

----------


## Fleszu1

*CZARNA LISTA*
Przestrzegam przed ekipą budowlaną SSO *Usługi Budowlane BOGUSŁAW (Bogdan) KOWALCZYK* z Lipnika koło Myślenic

Robili u mnie stan surowy, w zasadzie na każdym etapie budowy były mniejsze lub większe problemy. Właściciel firmy nie godny zaufania, ściemnia, kłamie, obieceuje, że będzie jutro po czym nie odbiera telefonów przez kilka dni. Ekipę trzeba bardzo pilnować, bo dla oszczędności czasu na każdym kroku stosują sobie jakieś "ułatwienia" niezgodne z projektem i sztuka budowlaną. Dobrze, że z kierownikiem dopilnowaliśmy zbrojenia stropu, bo najchętniej robiliby tak jak im wygodnie i szybko, bo przecież 4 kolejne budowy czekają.
Krzywe, niepionowe i nietrzymające kątów ściany mimo iz budowali z najłatwiejszych materiałów - bloczki BK. W efekcie dopłaciłem do tynków prawie 3 tys za naddatki materiałowe - ekipa tynkarzy wyrównała ściany ile się dało kosztem grubości tynków.

Najlepsze co im wychodziło to przerwy na piwko - co najmniej kilka sztuk na dniówkę. 

Dom co prawda zbudowali,trwało to 4 miesiące zamiast umówionych 2 bo np. jak zniknęli po wylaniu stropu to przez 3-4 tygodnie nie było kontaktu. Ale teraz na każdym kroku wychodzi ich fuszerka. Do teraz odkrywam mnóstwo szpar pomiędzy bloczkami - niektóre mają nawet 1cm szerokosci. 
Reasumując, może wziąłbym ich raz jeszcze gdyby mieli mi budować chlew albo stodołę. Budowy domu bym im już nie zlecił.

Jak ktoś chce więcej szczegółów zapraszam na priv.

----------


## maciuspala

To że majstry zawalają terminy to standard, to trzeba wliczyć już podczas ustalania terminu odbioru, ale gdzie był kierownik budowy że pozwolił na fuszerki?U mnie po kazdej wizycue KB miałem telefon z sprawozdaniem co zrobili i jak zrobili i wtedy jechałem wypłacić następna transze.
Przy placeniu nie było widać szpar na 1cm?
Jesli wystepuje pijaństwo na budowie to wywala się ekipę nie płacąc (pewnie umowy nie było) i strasząc sądem,albo jeśli nie mamy smykałki do awanturowania się to trzeba się poświęcić ibstać nad nimi pilnować ekipy.(dawiej pijaństwo to był standard na budowie a teraz nie słyszałem żeby ktoś piwo nawet pił -czasy się zmieniły)

----------


## Fleszu1

Ten wątek jest do przestrzegania innych przed pseudo-fachowcami a nie od tłumaczenia się gdzie był kierownik albo inwestor.Wyrzucenie ekipy z budowy oznaczałoby wstrzymanie budowy na rok.

----------


## sasik

a ja szukam sprawdzonych hudraulikow z malopolski a dokladnie okolice dabrowy tarnowskiej ktos cos?

----------


## Januszstu

Chciałem polecic ekipy, ktore u mnie sprawdzily sie na budowie w czerwcu 2017 - z dziedzin, które rzadko pojawiaja sie na tej liscie:

Biała lista:

1. Ogrodzenie - porządnie wykonali ogrodzenie - siatka powlekana 150mb + podmurówka systemowa - bardzo dobry kontakt mailowy i telefoniczny - http://www.ogrodzenia-jawien.pl/

2. Plantowanie wyrownanie terenu po budowie - porządnie, rowno do sznurka, uprzejmi - robota miniładowarka Bobcat plus 2 Panow łopatami/grabiami - wyrownali 14 arow dzialki bardzo ladnie:  Tomasz Ziarko 604 261 354

----------


## katka

Kolejne firmy do dopisania na listy, tym razem jedna biała i jedna czarna.

Zacznę od *„BIAŁEJ LISTY”*:
Polecam firmę *Dawid Lelek Usługi Wysokościowe DkM Dach, Rzozów* . U mnie malowali elewacje, zajmują się również malowaniem i czyszczeniem dachów i innymi pracami wysokościowymi. Jedna z lepszych firm z jakimi miałam do czynienia przy całej budowie. Terminowi, rzetelni, wszystko bardzo dobrze zabezpieczone przy malowaniu, na placu robót czysto. Efekt końcowy znakomity za rozsądne pieniądze. 

*„CZARNA LISTA”*
*Małgorzata Ortman TESORO Ogrody, Jaroszowice*. Mieliśmy zakontraktowane rozległe prace ogrodowe (kompleksowe założenie dużej części ogrodu, z podjazdem i ogrodzeniem włącznie). Panowie przyjechali posadzili większe drzewa i żywopłoty na szybko (zamówione rośliny nie mogły czekać), mieli przyjechać później zająć się resztą prac. Termin co tydzień przesuwali, zwodzili, że pogoda, że coś tam, aż w końcu już mieli przyjechać i znikli. Firma przestała odbierać telefony, jest nieuchwytna. Jak się okazało rośliny, źle posadzone, za głęboko, byle jak. W ogóle nie mieli zamiaru podwiązać dużych drzew (np. 6m), po moich naleganiach zrobili to, ale źle nieprofesjonalnie, jedno drzewo złamało się pod naporem podpory niewłaściwie zainstalowanej. O ogrodnictwie ta firma nie ma zielonego pojęcia, prawdopodobnie przestraszyli się zakresu robót i jak szczury uciekli. Swoją drogą dobrze, że nie robili nic więcej. Nie mniej narazili mnie na straty finansowe, roczne opóźnienie z wykonaniem prac ogrodowych (mam przed domem bałagan, brak ogrodzenia docelowego). Stanowczo odradzam korzystanie z usług tej firmy.

----------


## opcio

Biała lista:
Tomasz Fudalej - podłogi
Terminowo, sprawnie, porządnie, fachowo. Polecam!

Czarna lista:
Michał Kitajewski - wykończenia, malowanie, płytki. Zdecydowanie odradzam, wręcz ostrzegam! 
Nie dotrzymuje terminów rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac. Non stop dopomina się o wypłaty. Położone przez niego płytki były dramatycznie krzywe, miały postrzępione krawędzie. Na prostej ścianie nie potrafił położyć kilku płytek prosto. Brakuje mu wiedzy, nie ma doświadczenia, ani narzędzi do pracy. Zrobioną przez niego łazienkę musiałem skuwać i robić od nowa. Położył w pokoju na jednej ścianie tapetę - krzywo, poza tym odkleja się. Pomyłka dziesięciolecia.

----------


## slusar

> Biała lista:
> Tomasz Fudalej - podłogi
> Terminowo, sprawnie, porządnie, fachowo. Polecam!
> 
> Czarna lista:
> Michał Kitajewski - wykończenia, malowanie, płytki. Zdecydowanie odradzam, wręcz ostrzegam! 
> Nie dotrzymuje terminów rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac. Non stop dopomina się o wypłaty. Położone przez niego płytki były dramatycznie krzywe, miały postrzępione krawędzie. Na prostej ścianie nie potrafił położyć kilku płytek prosto. Brakuje mu wiedzy, nie ma doświadczenia, ani narzędzi do pracy. Zrobioną przez niego łazienkę musiałem skuwać i robić od nowa. Położył w pokoju na jednej ścianie tapetę - krzywo, poza tym odkleja się. Pomyłka dziesięciolecia.


Skoro temu Wykonawcy! brakowało wiedzy, doświadczenia oraz narzędzi to czym się kierowałeś przy podejmowaniu decyzji?

----------


## MPX173

Witam 
Chicałbym z czystym sumieniem polecić (umieścić na Białej Liście wykonawców) Pana Piotra Ślusarczyka i jego firme FRP Piotr Śusarczyk. Firma z województwa małopolskiego.
Pan Piotr z jego ekipą realizowali ocieplenie poddasza mieszkalnego w moim domu oraz prace wykończeniowe całego domu w zakresie gładzi i malowania.
Przed wyborem firmy do realizacji powyższych prac, zrobiłem porównanie miedzy 2-3 ofertami ale zostałem przekonany poziomem profesjonalizmu, ottwartością i chęcią fachowego doradztwa ze strony Pana Piotra. Po mimo faktu, że oferta nie była najtańsza uważam, że dokonałem bardzo dobrego wyborów, a wyniki prac zrealizowanych przez ekipe Pana Piotra są na najwyższym poziomie. Wiele kolejnych (nie zależnych ekip na mojej budowie) - parkieciarze, stolarz itp. stwierdzali, że już dawno nie widzieli tak pieknie wyrównanych i przygotowanych scian do dalszych prac (a maja okazje ogladać i porównać wiele domów ze względu na wykonywaną pracę). Dodatkowo bardzo wielką zaletą Pana Piotra jest to że jest bardzo słowny. Wszystko do czego się zobowiązał zostało zrealizowany na najwyższym poziomie.
Jeszcze raz Serdecznie polecam i pozdrawiam.
Mariusz

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Czy polecasz też jakichkolwiek wykonawców którzy byli przed p. Piotrem albo po nim? Jeśli nie, to czy wpiszesz ich na czarną listę?

----------


## MPX173

Moge polecic (na Biala liste) Pana Mariusza Szczerbak (i jego firme) odpowiedzialna za budowe domu do stanu surowego (od fundamentoów do dachu). Wszystko w porzadku podczas budowy. Dotychczas nie zidentyfikowałem żadnych istotnych usterek/problemów.
Na Białą Listę takzę polecam Pana Mariusza Nowaka - (Posadzki 2M) - odpowiedzialnego za realizacje wylewek żywicznych w garażu i na balkonach.
A także Rafała Data - który realizował ocieplenie zewnętrzne i elewacje.

Na czarną listę niechce podawać kandydatów - wystarczy, że  ich tu nie wspomnę. Ale szczeże uważam,że dotychczas niemiałem wiekszego problemu z którąś z ekip - może to kwestja dobrej selekcji i sprawdzenia rekomendacji przed rozpoczeciem prac danej ekipy.
Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam.
Mariusz

----------


## opcio

> Skoro temu Wykonawcy! brakowało wiedzy, doświadczenia oraz narzędzi to czym się kierowałeś przy podejmowaniu decyzji?


Poleceniem. Niestety okazało się niewiarygodne.
Tego, że nie ma wiedzy, doświadczenia i narzędzi nie wiedziałem przed rozpoczęciem przez niego prac. Wyszło w trakcie.

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

> Moge polecic (na Biala liste) Pana Mariusza Szczerbak (i jego firme) odpowiedzialna za budowe domu do stanu surowego (od fundamentoów do dachu). Wszystko w porzadku podczas budowy. Dotychczas nie zidentyfikowałem żadnych istotnych usterek/problemów.
> Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam.
> Mariusz



Można prosić o namiary na P. Mariusza Szczerbaka?

----------


## Sorc

Poszukuję porządnej firmy do mebli na wymiar. Okolice Tarnowa/Brzeska/Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej ?
Z góry dzięki  :smile: 

BIAŁA LISTA :
Rafał Owca - Brukarstwo, okolice Żabna.

80-90zł/m2 z podbudową, nie żaluje kruszywa, zagęszczanie warstwowe, beton zamawiany bezpośrednio itd. Generalnie polecam. Nawet ułożenie kostki w jodełkę nie było dla nich wyzwaniem  :smile:

----------


## slusar

> Poszukuję porządnej firmy do mebli na wymiar. Okolice Tarnowa/Brzeska/Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej ?
> Z góry dzięki 
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA :
> Rafał Owca - Brukarstwo, okolice Żabna.
> 
> 80-90zł/m2 z podbudową, nie żaluje kruszywa, zagęszczanie warstwowe, beton zamawiany bezpośrednio itd. Generalnie polecam. Nawet ułożenie kostki w jodełkę nie było dla nich wyzwaniem


Dawid Bodzioch +48600097150 (Meble)

----------


## Madzia106

Korzystaliście z usług Roletexu? Zainteresowana jestem roletami zewnętrznymi i bramą garażową. Polecacie ewentualnie jakieś firmy z okolic Wieliczki, które zajmują się roletami i sa sprawdzone i godne polecenia?

----------


## Sorc

> Dawid Bodzioch +48600097150 (Meble)


Dzięki, co Ci wykonywał ?

Świetny malunek masz na ścianie w pokoju dzieci (pingwiny) mogę namiary ?

----------


## dodek77

Witam.Poszukuję ekipy od wykonczeniówek tj poddasze KG,może byc tez ,,złota rączka" .fliziarz tez mile widziany?Jak ktoś ,coś to Bardzo Proszę o namiary,
okolice Wieliczki
Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## slusar

To nie jest pokój Moich dzieci. Jest to jedna z Moich realizacji. Wykonywał kilka skomplikowanych tematów.

----------


## GosiaLi

Witam wszystkich jestem nowa na forum  :smile: 

Co do czarnej listy to jeszcze ( odpukać ) nie mam kogo wstawiać.

lecz co do ,,białej,, bardzo spodobała mi się praca jednej z krakowskich firm zajmujących się kompleksową obsługą inwestycji a mianowicie QualityInvestment
zajmują się od projektu i logistyki po prace wykończeniowe, u mnie osobiście robili projekt łazienki oraz salonu i remontowali 1 piętro w domu wykonali to solidnie i szybko. co jeszcze z plusów? kontakt jest nawet do późnych godzin wieczornych, są terminowi i słowni a to rzadkość w tej dziedzinie ( tak mi się wydaje ) co do ,, minusów ,, nie są tani, ta firma się ceni ale patrząc z perspektywy czasu jakość ich wykonania jest tego warta  :smile:  i te  miny sąsiadów gdy zobaczyli moją łazienkę bezcenne  :smile: ))  
poleciłam ich również koleżance ( Ona z mężem kupiła dom w stanie deweloperskim i chciała projekt całości wraz z wykończeniem ) i mimo że cena nie była najniższa także sobie chwali . w szczególności ze na meblach i osprzęcie do całego domu które zamówiła przez tą firmę oszczędziła grube tysiące ! 

także z czystym sumieniem polecam i podaje ich stronę www oraz kontakt : https://qinvestment.pl     578-289-546

----------


## Ec-Synek

Pierwszy wpis w tym temacie i niestety *czarna* lista.
*Odradzam* firmę od rekuperacji *Solterm*.
Firma jako jedna z wielu od rekuperacji podeszła do tematu dość … chamsko w mojej ocenie.
Po zapytaniu przez jednego z pracowników jak ich oferta wypada na tle konkurencji powiedziałem zgodnie z prawdą, że nie licząc jednej (dobrze nam znanej firmy) oferta ta jest najwyższa cenowo. 
Po czym dostałem odpowiedź, że szkoda ich i mojego czasu … i życzono mi powodzenia przy wyborze przede wszystkim taniej ekipy. 

Oczywiście wcześniej nie pisałem w żadnym z maili, że cena mi nie odpowiada lub ją z tego względu odrzucam bo wszystko jest kwestią doboru odpowiedniego urządzenia, sterowników, materiału oraz poprawnej instalacji. 
Pytania takie padały również od innych firm i nikt nie odesłał mnie z kwitkiem jeśli usłyszał niesatysfakcjonującą go odpowiedź, ale zawsze była podjęta próba dogadania (pytania chociażby o rodzaj użytych materiałów z których konkurencja ma wykonane kanały wentylacyjne, jaki dają sterownik w „standardzie”). Tutaj niestety coś nie zagrało i nikomu nie polecam tej firmy.

Dla jednych może „drobnostka”, ale ja jestem uczulony na chamstwo i takie podejście do klienta więc dlatego o tym piszę.
Gdyby ktoś miał jakieś zastrzeżenia (konkurencja itp.) to proszę o kontakt PW, mam zachowane wszystkie maile.

----------


## asolt

> Pierwszy wpis w tym temacie i niestety *czarna* lista.
> *Odradzam* firmę od rekuperacji *Solterm*.
> Firma jako jedna z wielu od rekuperacji podeszła do tematu dość … chamsko w mojej ocenie.
> Po zapytaniu przez jednego z pracowników jak ich oferta wypada na tle konkurencji powiedziałem zgodnie z prawdą, że nie licząc jednej (dobrze nam znanej firmy) oferta ta jest najwyższa cenowo. 
> Po czym dostałem odpowiedź, że szkoda ich i mojego czasu … i życzono mi powodzenia przy wyborze przede wszystkim taniej ekipy. 
> 
> Oczywiście wcześniej nie pisałem w żadnym z maili, że cena mi nie odpowiada lub ją z tego względu odrzucam bo wszystko jest kwestią doboru odpowiedniego urządzenia, sterowników, materiału oraz poprawnej instalacji. 
> Pytania takie padały również od innych firm i nikt nie odesłał mnie z kwitkiem jeśli usłyszał niesatysfakcjonującą go odpowiedź, ale zawsze była podjęta próba dogadania (pytania chociażby o rodzaj użytych materiałów z których konkurencja ma wykonane kanały wentylacyjne, jaki dają sterownik w „standardzie”). Tutaj niestety coś nie zagrało i nikomu nie polecam tej firmy.
> 
> ...


Uważam ze ocena zbyt przesadzona. Oczywiscie zwróciłem uwagę pracownikowi na zbyteczne komentarze, ale to tylko wycena. Dziwi mnie fakt ze owa negatywna ocena ocena nie pojawiła sie przy wycenie ozc oraz omówieniu wyników ozc. Czasami rozgaduje sie az nadto i byc moze juz wtedy uraziłem Pana. W kazdym razie nie miałem nigdy problemów z oceną przedstawienia wyceny zawsze moze byc ten pierwszy raz i jezeli czuje sie Pan az tak bardzo urazony to przepraszam. Co maili to ja nie kasuje zadnych maili od klientów, takze ta zapobiegliwosc wydaje mi sie zbyteczna, jezeli juz mowa o zyczeniach to była równiez mowa o wyborze dobrej i fachowej firmy. Uwazam ze komentarzy odnosnie porównan przy wycenie nie powinno byc i na pewno ich nie będzie.

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Uważam ze ocena zbyt przesadzona. .


Przesadzona bo negatywna ? A jak Pana ktoś chwali to zwraca Pan uwagę, że przesadził ?




> Uwazam ze komentarzy odnosnie porównan przy wycenie nie powinno byc i na pewno ich nie będzie.


A moim zdaniem powinna być bo takie podejście do klienta również świadczy o "fachowości" firmy. 
Jak dla mnie temat skończony bo nie widzę sensu dalej prowadzić dyskusji z Panem. 

Zapomniałem jeszcze o jednej firmie, którą dla odmiany chciałem *polecić*.
Zdecydowanie* biała lista*.

Firma nazywa się* GEONIT (Przemysław Kluczewski)*. Robili dla mnie badanie gruntu na dwóch działkach.
W obu przypadkach wszystko poszło szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie. Oprócz otrzymanej dokumentacji Pan Przemysław zadzwonił do mnie po wykonaniu "próbek", omówił dokładnie jak sprawa wygląda oraz przybliżył mi charakterystykę poszczególnych warstw. Cena bardzo atrakcyjna.
Z czystym sumieniem POLECAM firmę GEONIT !

----------


## Busters

Ec-synek twoj post to jakis absurd. Wpisywac kogos na czarna liste, bo ktos rzucil jakis glupi komentarz przy wycenie?
Mialbym co najmniej 50 jak nie 100firm do wpisania tutaj. Firme ocenia sie glownie po tym jak wykonala powierzona usluge
a nie za jakis komentarz i to jeszcze pracownika..

Jak moge smialo solterm dodac do bialej listy i bez zastanowienia polecic innym.

----------


## Ec-Synek

To bardzo proszę polecać  :Smile:

----------


## asolt

> Ec-synek twoj post to jakis absurd. Wpisywac kogos na czarna liste, bo ktos rzucil jakis glupi komentarz przy wycenie?
> Mialbym co najmniej 50 jak nie 100firm do wpisania tutaj. Firme ocenia sie glownie po tym jak wykonala powierzona usluge
> a nie za jakis komentarz i to jeszcze pracownika..
> 
> Jak moge smialo solterm dodac do bialej listy i bez zastanowienia polecic innym.


Nie wykonałem zadnej usługi dla Ec-synek, który zarzuca mi brak fachowosci, co prawda nie rozumiem w czym, moze w jakosci wykonania ozc, moze projektów, moze innych opracowan, a moze w wykonawstwie. Naprawdę nie wiem w czym, nie wiem na jakiej podstawie sa te zarzuty. Aby zweryfikowac poprawnosc ozc i projektów trzeba sie na tym znac na poziomie co najmniej mi równym, na wykonawstwie to trzeba by ocenic wykonanie konkretnej instalacji. Tego o ile sie orientuje Ec-synek nie sprawdził, a przynajmniej to sprawdzenie nie jest mi znane. Łatwo jest zarzucac brak fachowosci, trudno jest to udowodnic.

----------


## Ec-Synek

Dokładnie  :Smile: 
Ja już skończyłem z Panem temat i proszę się nie bronić rękami i nogami i zarzucać mi, że nie przedstawiłem Panu jakiś projektów bo tak jak jasno powyżej i na mailu napisałem, nie oceniam "jakości", usługi a podejście do klienta, które u Pana jest zdecydowanie na najniższym poziomie.
Tyle w temacie. Jak chce Pan robić off top to proszę pisać na PW.

----------


## asolt

> Dokładnie 
> Ja już skończyłem z Panem temat i proszę się nie bronić rękami i nogami i zarzucać mi, że nie przedstawiłem Panu jakiś projektów bo tak jak jasno powyżej i na mailu napisałem, nie oceniam "jakości", usługi a podejście do klienta, które u Pana jest zdecydowanie na najniższym poziomie.
> Tyle w temacie. Jak chce Pan robić off top to proszę pisać na PW.


Kazdy moze miec swoje zdanie, to wolny kraj, inni klienci tego nie potwierdzają tego "podejscia do klienta".

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Kazdy moze miec swoje zdanie, to wolny kraj, inni klienci tego nie potwierdzają tego "podejscia do klienta".


W takim razie gratuluję. Wszyscy zapewne wierzą Panu na słowo  :Smile: 
Wychodzi na to, że tylko ja jestem taki problemowy. Dziwne, że na tyłu potencjalnych wykonawców tylko w tym przypadku coś poszło nie tak. Trudno ...

----------


## maciuspala

Mi Solterm robił OZC ,zostało wykonane w terminie, mam nadzieje dokladnie, uzyskany wynik wnikliwie przeanalizowany przez telefon.I z tego jestem w pełni zadowolony.Nie skorzystalem z wyceny podłogówki bo to dla mnie za drogo.Obsluga wg mnie bardzo dobra ale czasami ktoś ma zły dzień.
Jakbym.chciał narzekać na wszystkich co robili mi wyceny to na 90% powinienem się obrazić bo na większość zapytań nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi lub po kilku trlefonach przypominajacych się zostałem olany.Takie czasy że trzeba się prosić żeby ktoś wycenę zrobił a co dopiero zeby wykonał usługę.
Hydraulik kazał się przypomnieć w grudniu, elektryk w styczniu, fliziarz w lutym,a stolarz w marcu a najlepiej w ogóle bo za dużo ma roboty.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ec-synek staram się zrozumieć Twoje stanowisko, ale przyznam się szczerzę, że jakoś nie mogę. Temat odnosi się do listy wykonawców, czyż nie?
Wczytując się ponownie w Twoje posty dochodzę do wniosku, że wspomniana przez Ciebie firma nic oprócz OZC dla Ciebie nie wykonała. Zgadza się? Dla  mnie jest jasne, że niesprawiedliwie podeszłeś do tematu, chociażby dlatego że brak kultury pracowników nie zawiera się w temacie tego wątku.

----------


## asolt

> W takim razie gratuluję. Wszyscy zapewne wierzą Panu na słowo 
> Wychodzi na to, że tylko ja jestem taki problemowy. Dziwne, że na tyłu potencjalnych wykonawców tylko w tym przypadku coś poszło nie tak. Trudno ...


Naprawde sądzi Pan ze oszukuję?, prosze spojrzec na stopki kilkudziesięciu forumowiczów, oni tam podają wyniki ozc i kto je wykonał, czy czarna lista nie byłaby pełna negatywnych wpisów na moj temat gdy mieli do tego podstawę. To jakis paradoks ze pierwszy wpis do czarnej listy jest autorstwa tego komu nie wykonałem zadnej usługi, mam swiadomosc ze kiedys to musiało nastąpic bo jak mówi porzekadło "jeszcze sie taki nie urodził co by wszystkim dogodził". Jezeli ten wpis miał polepszyc samopoczucie i rekompensatę doznanej krzywdy z mojej strony to niech tak będzie.

----------


## asolt

> Ec-synek staram się zrozumieć Twoje stanowisko, ale przyznam się szczerzę, że jakoś nie mogę. Temat odnosi się do listy wykonawców, czyż nie?
> Wczytując się ponownie w Twoje posty dochodzę do wniosku, że wspomniana przez Ciebie firma nic oprócz OZC dla Ciebie nie wykonała. Zgadza się? Dla  mnie jest jasne, że niesprawiedliwie podeszłeś do tematu, chociażby dlatego że brak kultury pracowników nie zawiera się w temacie tego wątku.


Przepraszam ze sie wtrące, ozc równiez nie było wykonane, po prostu nic nie było wykonane, trwały jak by to okreslic negocjacje/uzgodnienia cenowe, nic wiecej

----------


## maciuspala

Wykonanie OZC jest usługą jak każda, jeden robi OZC a drugi kładzie kafelki.Aczkolwiek miałem możliwość rozmawiać 2-razy z p.Andrzejem i zapewniam iż były to długie rozmowy....ba bardzo długie...p.Andrzej to bardzo gadatliwa osoba ktora w dodatku wie co mówi.
Oczywiście ja umieściłbym Solterm na białej liscie.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Przepraszam ze sie wtrące, ozc równiez nie było wykonane, po prostu nic nie było wykonane, trwały jak by to okreslic negocjacje/uzgodnienia cenowe, nic wiecej


Tym bardziej nie mogę znaleźć nuty zrozumienia dla takiej postawy.

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Ec-synek staram się zrozumieć Twoje stanowisko, ale przyznam się szczerzę, że jakoś nie mogę. Temat odnosi się do listy wykonawców, czyż nie?
> Wczytując się ponownie w Twoje posty dochodzę do wniosku, że wspomniana przez Ciebie firma nic oprócz OZC dla Ciebie nie wykonała. Zgadza się? Dla  mnie jest jasne, że niesprawiedliwie podeszłeś do tematu, chociażby dlatego że brak kultury pracowników nie zawiera się w temacie tego wątku.



W takim razie jeśli zły temat to proszę o usunięcie mojej opinii.
Nie chcę aby kolejne 5 stron Pan *asolt* reklamował się jakie ma wszystko perfekcyjne bo widzę, że do tego się jego obrona sprowadza.
Jeśli są osoby, które korzystały z usług firmy tego Pana i są zadowolone to bardzo się cieszę (bez złośliwości). Ja jedynie zwróciłem uwage, że chamsko mnie potraktowali i cieszę się, że nie zdecydowałem się wcześniej na współpracę. Tyle ode mnie.

----------


## asolt

> Nie chcę aby kolejne 5 stron Pan *asolt* reklamował się jakie ma wszystko perfekcyjne bo widzę, że do tego się jego obrona sprowadza.


Bynajmniej, zwróciłem uwagę pracownikowi, publicznie tu na forum Pana przeprosiłem, co mam jeszcze zrobic?
A na temat mojej fachowosci czy tez jej braku panskim zdaniem bede sie wypowiadał bo mam ku temu podstawy i to uzasadnione.

----------


## Ec-Synek

A czy ja w którymkolwiek poście napisałem, że czegoś od Pana oczekuję ?
Skończ już Pan bo to do niczego sensownego nie prowadzi.
Wyraziłem swoją opinię, a Pan będzie to teraz rozstrzasał na 10 stron.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Panowie proponuję opanować emocje,  moim skromnym zdaniem sprawę sobie wyjaśniliście i najlepiej pozostawić sytuację do oceny innym użytkownikom FM. 
Szkoda zaśmiecać wątek osobistymi niesnaskami, które wobec mojej oceny nie mają związku z tematem wątku.

----------


## asolt

> Panowie proponuję opanować emocję, moim zdaniem sprawę sobie wyjaśniliście i najlepiej pozostawić sytuację do oceny innym użytkownikom FM. 
> Szkoda zaśmiecać wątek osobistymi niesnaskami, które wobec mojej oceny nie mają związku z tematem wątku.


Zgadza sie, prosze nie kasowac tej opinii i dyskusji, moze sie przyda nie tyle potencjalnym inwestorom, co raczej wykonawcom, bo jest czarna lista wykonawców, ale brak czarnej listy inwestorów.

----------


## Ec-Synek

> Zgadza sie, prosze nie kasowac tej opinii i dyskusji, moze sie przyda nie tyle potencjalnym inwestorom, co raczej wykonawcom, bo jest czarna lista wykonawców, ale brak czarnej listy inwestorów.


O tak by było najlepiej  :Smile: 
Już nie mogę się doczekać tych pytań od przyszłych wykonawców ...
 - A Pan może z forum muratora ?
 - Tak 
- A to w takim razie dziękujemy  :Smile: 

Weź człowieku przestań już się żalić bo zwróciłem Panu uwagę, odnośnie braku kultury przy negocjacjach z klientem, a Pan robi wywody na 5 stron. 
Za wszelką cenę chce Pan udowodnić jaki to klient w tym przypadku jest beznadziejny, a u Pana jest wszystko cacy.
Dobrze niech tak będzie  :Smile:  Długo jeszcze będzie trwał ten off top ? Niech każdy przeanalizuje tą sytuację na swój sposób. Jeśli stwierdzi ktoś, że "głupota" to jego sprawa,, a może komuś też się to nie spodoba co napisałem kilka postów wyżej. Tak trudno to zaakceptować, że coś się komuś nie podoba ? 
Jeśl twierdzi Pan, że wina leży po mojej stronie to niech tak bedzie, przeanalizuję to i jak zmienię zdanie to na pewno o tym wspomnę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bakalka

Witam forumowiczow. Wpadlam tu w ramach planowanej budowy i mam nadzieje, ze chociaz czesc decyzji odnosnie wyboru wykonawcow bedzie trafna. Budowa w miejscowosci Siepraw, obecnie potrzebuje ekipy do SSO. Wczoraj przewertowalam to forum az to roku 2012... :Smile:   czy mi sie wydaje, czy wyszukiwarka po slowach kluczach srednio tu dziala? Probowalam wyszukac poszczegolne posty wpisujac nazwy firm/ nazwiska ktore gdzies tam sie przewinely. Niestety zamiast postow pokazuje mi cale 185 stron :sad:

----------


## zojk_a

Pan Kazimierz Kasperek wykonuje takie o to schody z litej dębowej deski

----------


## Adam1_P

*Czarna Lista*: *Usługi Ogólonobudowlane Piotr Chmielik*; Centralna 351, 32-440 Rudnik
Ta firma to istny koszmar, a pan Piotr to co najwyżej nadaje się na pomocnika murarz, bo o budowie domów nie ma pojęcia. Ale od początku: dom zgodnie z projektem podpiwniczony, ściany fundamentów wylewane, a Wykonawca bez konsultacji ze mną i kierownikiem budowy chciał budować z bloczków szalunkowych i bez izolacji i drenażu bo w gruncie nie ma wody (wg. Wykonawcy - bo geodeta co innego stwierdził) to po co. Gdybyśmy nie zareagowali pewnie po każdym deszczu miałbym basen w piwnicy.   

O próbie wymuszenia (bo inaczej tego nazwać nie można) korzystania z jego zaprzyjaźnionego składu budowlanego (Dacholand koło Mogilan), gdzie wszystko jest ponoć odręki i w dobrych cennach nie będę wspominał. Całe szczeście w porę zakończyłem współpracę z tym pseudobudowlańcem.   

Nie wiem tylko skąd ten pozytywyny komentarz 'Januszastu' - może to autopromocja Wykonawcy. Zresztą sam komentarz mówi za siebie - dom 280m2 w miesiąc - a gdzie czas na wyschnięcię betonu  :bash:  :bash:  umnie też chciał po świeżo wylanym betonie pod fundamenty wchodzić z dalszymi pracami na drugi dzień. 'Wlewająca się woda gruntowa' - to widzę, że nie wykonanie izolacji ścian fundamentowych to norma u tego pseudowykonawcy  :mad:  :mad: 

Przestrzegam jest to nieuczciwy i niekompetentny Wykonawca. Zapraszam do kontaktu jeśli ktoś nie wierzy.

----------


## Whiti1

Wkrótce wrzucę swoje doswiadczenia dotyczące tynkarzy i wylewkarzy oraz hydraulika.

Tymczasem poszukuję na lipiec ekipy do ocieplenia domu, Gmina Kocmyrzów, na północ od Krakowa. Kogo polecacie? oczywiście forum przewertuję w swoim zakresie ale może ktoś się wam nasuwa  :Smile:

----------


## szogu

> Wkrótce wrzucę swoje doswiadczenia dotyczące tynkarzy i wylewkarzy oraz hydraulika.
> 
> Tymczasem poszukuję na lipiec ekipy do ocieplenia domu, Gmina Kocmyrzów, na północ od Krakowa. Kogo polecacie? oczywiście forum przewertuję w swoim zakresie ale może ktoś się wam nasuwa


To wrzucaj, wrzucaj, bo potrzebuję  :big tongue:

----------


## radar22

Prawie koniec roku więc dodam podsumowanie ekip które u nas robiły:

Polecam:
- SSO ekipa Pana Sikory tel: 600328847, szybko sprawnie i dokładnie
- wylewki tel: 608311910
- hydraulika, podłogówka, centralny odkurzacz aquatherm wieliczka tel: 508953636
- alarm tel: 696341327
- rolety, drzwi zewnętrzne: Langer Okna tel: 787508400
- okna szklane (zamiast luxfer) Glasprojekt tel: 885853838
składy budowlane, Jawor (Kraków Prokocim), Mobilny Market (wieliczka)

NIE polecam:
- elewacje artherm tel: 733761767 (ekipa po oglądnięciu "umarła")

----------


## guru23

Czołem !
Mój pierwszy post, przeszukałem forum. Znalazłem kilka namiarów na ekipy i będę sprawdzał. Zapytam jednak bo może ktoś z Was zna dobrą ekipę do SSO z okolic Krzeszowic?

----------


## guru23

> Prawie koniec roku więc dodam podsumowanie ekip które u nas robiły:
> 
> Polecam:
> - SSO ekipa Pana Sikory tel: 600328847, szybko sprawnie i dokładnie
> - wylewki tel: 608311910
> - hydraulika, podłogówka, centralny odkurzacz aquatherm wieliczka tel: 508953636
> - alarm tel: 696341327
> - rolety, drzwi zewnętrzne: Langer Okna tel: 787508400
> - okna szklane (zamiast luxfer) Glasprojekt tel: 885853838
> ...



Jak to jest z tym P. Sikorą? Opinie ma pół-na-pół, Radar22 - zanim zdecydowałeś to oglądałeś jego wcześniejsze budowy, rozmawiałeś z inwestorami? Wiem że Ty jesteś zadowolony ale czy przed podjęciem decyzji sprawdzałeś go dodatkowo?

----------


## radar22

> Jak to jest z tym P. Sikorą? Opinie ma pół-na-pół, Radar22 - zanim zdecydowałeś to oglądałeś jego wcześniejsze budowy, rozmawiałeś z inwestorami? Wiem że Ty jesteś zadowolony ale czy przed podjęciem decyzji sprawdzałeś go dodatkowo?


Oglądałem budowy (zdjęcia), byłem w zeszłym roku przed podpisaniem umowy oglądać aktualną budowę. Żona przewertowała forum, zrobiła ranking i "był w czołówce". Dzwoniłem i rozmawiałem również z Panem Sową, ale on stwierdził że nie zrobi mi dachu z blachy na rąbek. Więc wybór padł na ekipę od Sikory.
Budowę rozpocząłem 24-25 marca a okna wstawiałem 15 czerwca mając pełne SSO.

----------


## waldinio

Poszukuje ekipy do gładzi maszynowych. Ktoś może polecić?

----------


## slusar

> Poszukuje ekipy do gładzi maszynowych. Ktoś może polecić?


Wykonuje osobiście. Detal czy hurt?

----------


## visionnn

Mateusz Malinowski  firma instal gaz ktoś coś słyszał? Wpłaciłem  zaliczkę  a teraz słuch po nim zaginął.

----------


## waldinio

> Wykonuje osobiście. Detal czy hurt?


Dom jednorodzinny, ok 800m2 byłoby do zrobienia

----------


## slusar

> Dom jednorodzinny, ok 800m2 byłoby do zrobienia


Gips czy cw?

----------


## Azauriel

Witam serdecznie.
Może ktoś polecić firmę do SSO (budowa domu 150m2, parter+poddasze użytkowe) w Kraków - Tyniec.
Planowane rozpoczęcie budowy - możliwe od zaraz, realnie wiosna 2018.

----------


## waldinio

> Gips czy cw?


Jak gładzie to gipsowe przecież

----------


## maciuspala

> Witam serdecznie.
> Może ktoś polecić firmę do SSO (budowa domu 150m2, parter+poddasze użytkowe) w Kraków - Tyniec.
> Planowane rozpoczęcie budowy - możliwe od zaraz, realnie wiosna 2018.


Realnie to raczej wiosna 2019 :Smile: 
Jak ekipa ma czas wczesniej to bym się mocno zastanawiał czemu?.

----------


## slusar

> Jak gładzie to gipsowe przecież


Pytałem o rodzaj tynkow

----------


## Edyta M

*KOCHANI FORUMOWICZE,
* już dwunasty raz dzieci z Ogniska Marymont przygotowały prace na  aukcję. Są w tym roku też prace Tajemniczej Forumowiczki, które  przesłała kartki do Ogniska. 
Zapraszamy do licytowania. Dzieci wiedzą, że my nie zawodzimy. Mieć pod choinkę prace dziecka - to podnosi na sercu, to radość, to prawdziwe święto...  

*Aukcja trwa do 17 grudnia do godziny 22. A w poniedziałek wysyłamy prace.

**http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dzieci-zobacz* *http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Tu-licytujemy** 

Pozdrawiam   
*

----------


## c32bud

Witam
Czy macie kontakty do płytkarzy, glazurników czy fliziarzy z okolicy Gdowa, Dobczyc lub Wieliczki? Oczywiście chodzi mi o tych z białej listy :Smile:  Choć tych drugich tez warto poznać żeby ich unikać w razie czego. Proszę o kontakty tu lub w wiadomości prywatnej

----------


## gp69

Kilka lat upłynęło od zakończenia mojej budowy, jest to czas, kiedy mogę obiektywnie ocenić całość usługi poszczególnych wykonawców.
Nie wiem, czy telefony, które podaję są w dalszym ciągu aktualne ...

SSO: Ryszard Mleczek (lub Mleczko) z okolic Stróży. 
Telefonu już nie mam, bo rozstaliśmy się niezbyt sympatycznie. 
Mam mieszane uczucia, bo z jednej strony budowa szła bardzo szybko (chwilami pracowało 10 ludzi), z drugiej jednak za szybko, by na bieżąco kontrolować rozwój wypadków.
Teraz myślę, że gdyby moja wiedza o budowie domów i o fachowcach w tym czasie była większa, ten etap odbyłby się lepiej.

Okna: Producent Natura (już nie istnieje). Przedstawiciel w Krakowie - aktualnie nazywają się "Magura". Nie polecam. Przez jakieś przekłamanie na linii przedstawiciel - producent, wszystkei pakiety szybowe musiały być wymienione. 

Tynki: Józef Nowak, 880 044 366. 
Nie polecam. Ściemniacz iluzjonista. Tynki krzywe, ale tam, gdzie mi pokazywał, to oczywiście były proste. Miały być CW "na gotowo". Konieczne było położenie gładzi gipsowej.

Obliczenia OZC i podłogówka: Andrzej Sołtys (forumowy ASOLT). Tel. 506 060 832
Polecam bardzo. To był jeden z nielicznych, którzy nie robili tak, że "będzie Pan zadowolony", tylko tak jak wynika z obliczeń (na czym mi właśnie zależało). Dodatkowo nie musiałem go przekonywać do idei indywidualnego sterowania pętlami w każdym pomieszczeniu, bo on sam ją podziela.

Wylewki (jastrych): p. Rafał, tel 504 213 409
Nie mam żadnych wspomnień z tego etapu. Więc to chyba dobrze. Całość (w sumie około 300 m2) była zrobiona w jeden dzień. Na ten czas cena była b. dobra, jakość bez zarzutu. 

Dekarz (który poprawiał obróbkę kominów po wykonawcy SSO): p. Marian tel. 509 359 512
Polecam, zna się na rzeczy, ale ciężko się było z nim umówić, bo bardzo zajęty.

Stolarze:

Schody i inne elementy z drewna: Andrzej Dudzic, 600 190 781
To kolejny bardzo jasny punkt na mapie !
Świetna jakość, duża kultura osobista.

Drzwi wejściowe drewniane (wykonane według indywidualnego wzoru): Andrzej Woźnica 12 273 45 84, 728 135 763. Polecam


Podłogi drewniane (deska trójwarstwowa klejona) na ogrzewaniu podłogowym:
Marek Wojtanek
www.mwparkiet.pl
tel: 693.836.456
Polecam. Świetna jakość desek, i wykonania. Jedyne z czym sobie wtedy nie radził, to połączenia podłóg pod drzwiami.

Elewacja: (ocieplenie, tynki):
Paweł Mazur,  502-108-160
W sumie teraz jest ok, ale trzeba było na bieżąco kontrolować ich prace (bo bez tego mogło by być różnie)

----------


## rrako

> Witam serdecznie.
> Może ktoś polecić firmę do SSO (budowa domu 150m2, parter+poddasze użytkowe) w Kraków - Tyniec.
> Planowane rozpoczęcie budowy - możliwe od zaraz, realnie wiosna 2018.



Szukam firmy budowlanej do budowy domu do stanu surowego zamknietego.
Planowane rozpoczecie budowy wiosna 2018
Może ktoś polecić jakąś sprawdzoną firmę

----------


## katka

> Szukam firmy budowlanej do budowy domu do stanu surowego zamknietego.
> Planowane rozpoczecie budowy wiosna 2018
> Może ktoś polecić jakąś sprawdzoną firmę


Żadna dobra firma budowlana nie ma wolnego terminu na wiosnę 2018. Najlepsi mają na dwa lata w przód zarezerwowane terminy, dobrzy na rok w przód. Ci co będą wolni to albo nowe firmy dopiero co założone, lub straszni partacze (bo nawet partacze mają co robić w dzisiejszych czasach, deweloperka ich zgarnia  :wink:  ), że ich nikt nie chce. Możecie jedynie liczyć na cud, że ktoś z przyczyn losowych wycofa się z budowy i jakieś w miarę przyzwoitej firmie zrobi się okienko, ale to naprawdę cud  :wink: .

----------


## maciuspala

Na w zimie chciałem się w takie okienko wepchnąć i oczywiście 4 ekipy miały termin...podnieśli ceny o 50% niż zazwyczaj i jak frajer się zgodzi to komuś odmówią albo przeciągną o kilka miesięcy.....stanęło na tym iż dom wybudowała mi miejscowa ekipa która w poprzednim sezonie cierpiała na brak ludzi i nie brali zleceń ale teraz to już budowy na 2019 idą. W sumie jakby ktoś potrzebował w okolicy Brzeska to mogę dać namiar, u mnie spisali się świetnie.

----------


## rrako

> Na w zimie chciałem się w takie okienko wepchnąć i oczywiście 4 ekipy miały termin...podnieśli ceny o 50% niż zazwyczaj i jak frajer się zgodzi to komuś odmówią albo przeciągną o kilka miesięcy.....stanęło na tym iż dom wybudowała mi miejscowa ekipa która w poprzednim sezonie cierpiała na brak ludzi i nie brali zleceń ale teraz to już budowy na 2019 idą. W sumie jakby ktoś potrzebował w okolicy Brzeska to mogę dać namiar, u mnie spisali się świetnie.



o, poprosze

----------


## maciuspala

Uwierz mi, ekipa do Krakowa by miała 50-60 km, roboty w obrębie 10 km jest nie do przerobienia i czy jest sens brać takie roboty? Jest jak się cenę podniesie o 50% :Smile: Teraz wykonawcy zrobili się wygodni, mój miał 300 m do mojej budowy. Murarze pojawiali się na budowie o 7,00 o 15,00  to już obiad żony nadkładały.

----------


## rrako

> Biała lista, architekt.
> 
> Polecam pracownię architektoniczną Duda Architekci z Krakowa. http://www.dudaarchitekci.pl/
> 
> Skorzystałem z ich usług i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Projekt indywidualny wyszedł bardzo fajnie i dokładnie tak jak chciałem. Super stosunek ceny do jakości. Gorąco polecam. Profesjonalna Pani architekt oraz zespół.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja również korzystałem z biura Duda Architekci.
Projekt indywidualny , idealnie skrojony na wąską działkę.
Współpraca z Panią architekt oraz zespołem -wzorowa. Polecam w 100%

----------


## lattuga

Szanowni Forumowicze,
poszukuję sensownego hydraulika. Dom znajduje się na północnych obrzeżach Krakowa. Polećcie kogoś proszę.
dziękuję z góry  :Smile:

----------


## lattuga

*DO CZARNEJ LISTY*

ELEKTRYK
RAW-INSTAL Rafał Włodarczyk. To już się kwalifikuje pod złodziejstwo. Gość jak twierdzi "prawie" skończył robotę, zawinął się z moim materiałem, "pożyczył" sobie jeszcze na inną robotę peszel i zniknął. Telefonów nie odbiera, na smsy nie odpisuje - udaje, że go nie ma. Prac skończyć nie mogę, bo nie mam materiałów. Cóż, będę zmuszona sprawę zgłosić na policję, ale jakiż niesmak pozostał.
ODRADZAM SERDECZNIE bo szkoda czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## pawel_g

Witam, poszukuje rzetelnej firmy wykonującej przyłącza do kanalizacji miejskiej. Przeszukałem ostatnie wpisy, ale żadna firma mi się nie rzuciła w oczy. Może ktoś poleci swojego wykonawcę na terenie Krakowa.

----------


## Bobby85

Witam,
Czy ktoś może z forumowiczów mam kontakt a Panem Grzegorzem Piątkiem ( odpiwnicypodach. Com. Pl)?? 

Obecnie szukam ekipy do SSO do budowy domu pod Krakowem z rozsądnym terminem realizacji jeśli ktoś posiada namiar na ekipę proszę o kontakt

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Jak do niego dzowniłem rok temu na telefon podany na stronie, to miał raczej odległe terminy.

----------


## JacZenio

*Nie polecam*

1. Pan Adam, usługi związanie z układaniem gresów/ceramiki. (wykonanie łazienki kompleksowo). Tel.7 2 2 2 5 4 2 4 4
Zaakceptowałem ofertę, potwierdziłem, że działamy, zresztą pan Adam też. Potem przez 2miesiące zwodził, że przyjdzie.
Negatywna opinia za: nie poważne podejście do klienta i nie szanowanie jego czasu. Przestrzegam przed zawieraniem jakichkolwiek z nim umów.

2. Pan Rafał, usługi związanie z układaniem gresów/ceramiki (wykonanie łazienki kompleksowo). Tel.5 0 2 4 7 8 0 0 7
Zaakceptowałem ofertę, potwierdziłem, że działamy, zresztą pan Rafał też. 
Na dzień przed rozpoczęciem robót, pan Rafał, odwiedził mnie celem uzgodnienia szczegółów. Po wizycie, otrzymuje sms`a, że nie podejmie się pracy.
Negatywna opinia za: zwodzenie klienta przez 1-2 miesiące i okłamywanie.
Niewiarygodny partner do współpracy.

3. Door Proszówki. Firma wykonywała u mnie wejściowe drzwi aluminiowe, obustronnie płaszczowe.
Nie polecam bo: za pierwszym montażem drzwi przywiezli uszkodzone (tj. porysowane). Ok, zdarza się każdemu  :wink: . 
Ale nie rozumiem faktu montażu takich drzwi skoro są porysowane. Nie mniej jednak, panowie zabrali drzwi z powrotem.
To cieszy że potrafią się przyznać do poprawek.

Drugi montaż: przebiegł sprawnie i bez uwag. Po okresie około 6 miesięcy wezwałem producenta na reklamacje z uwagi na nieszczelne drzwi.
Drzwi nie dało się wyregulować. Firma wyprodukowała nowe drzwi. Super.  :smile:  
Tym razem po użytkowaniu około 1 rok, zgłosiłem kolejną reklamację: tj nieszczelne drzwi. Niestety reklamacja nie została uznana, a uzasadnieniu było napisane: "nie potrafimy wyprodukować drzwi, więc zwrócimy panu całość kwoty a drzwi zabierzemy z powrotem"

Podsumowując: firma nie ma doświadczenia w produkcji drzwi, szczególnie w moim przypadku dwustronnie płaszczowych, dlatego ich nie polecam.
Na uwagę zasługuje fakt, że współpraca na początku była bardzo dobra.

----------


## werona79

> Potwierdzam,  zamówiłam meble 3 miesiące temu, wpłaciłam zaliczkę 2000 zł i nadal nie ma ani mebli, ani pieniędzy i prawdopodobnie nie będzie, jutro sprawa trafia na policję.


Zamówiłam meble we wrześniu, jest koniec stycznia, mebli nie ma i zaliczki nie ma. Sprawa jest na policji.

----------


## yuwaxl2

Usunięte

----------


## werona79

Potwierdzam 

We wrześniu zamówiłam meble miały być na październik , zaliczkę wpłaciłam , do dzisiaj nie ma ani mebli ani pieniędzy, a Pan Urzędowski zablokował mój nr , sprawa trafiła już na policję

----------


## yuwaxl2

Witam,

Aktualnie szukam firmy budowlanej, która postawi dom do SSO lub stanu deweloperskiego.
Dziś dostałem wycenę domu od kilku firm z branży, niestety znalazłem dosyć mało opinii na temat powyższych firm. 
Czy ma ktoś może doświadczenie z którąś z poniższych firm:
- BUD-WÓJ
- LIT-BUD
- F.H.U. TRANSACTOR

Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś opinie na ich temat. 
Dzięki!

----------


## visionnn

LITBUD buduje dobrze, widziałem kilka ich budów, ściany proste, zelbet ładnie zaszalowany, na budowie porządek. Nie zdecydowałem się na nich bo od pierwotnej wyceny cenę podnieśli 2 razy. Ponadto nie podobało mi się jak jednego z inwestorów  naciagneli na koszta. Zmienili ściany fundamentowe z monolitu na bloczki i jeszcze kazali dopłacić za wieniec ekstra 6 tyś.

----------


## lukasz.kasprzak

Moja biała lista 

Roboty ziemne, podjazd, droga, szambo etc. Starkop Czernichów - Wszystko wykonane na najwyższym poziomie.

Hydraulika - Wiesław Gołąb 609 502 331
Do Pana Wiesława trafiłem poprzez ogłoszenie, poprzedni umówiony hydraulik zrobił psikusa i postanowił się nie pojawić i nie odbierać tel (Sławomir Pacułt). Mimo terminu na już Pan Wiesław znalazł czas aby wykonać instalacje pod tynkowe i pod wlewkowe. Wszystko wykonane sprawnie i fachowo. Do przewiertu przez strop Pan Wiesław posiadał wiertnicę wiec wszystko wykonane ładnie bez zbędnego kucia. 


Okna - Multiko Bielsko Biała
Miałem sporego HS i kilka nie typowych okien do wykonania. Jedynie firma Multiko podjęła się ich wykonania i zamontowania. Bardzo fajna ekipa montująca, sprawnie i fachowo uporała się z zadaniem. Problemów natomiast narobił HS. Najpierw okazało się ze jest uszkodzony próg i trzeba czekać na nowy. Następnie brakowało jednej z szyb. A przy pierwszej zimie odkryłem brak jakiegoś elementu pomiędzy skrzydłami przez co nieźle wiał wiatr. Naprawa taka sobie, wklejony kawałek pianki. Nie wygląda to profesjonalnie, nie wiem kto odpowiada za problemy firma Vetrex czy Multiko jednak oczekiwał bym bardziej dopracowanego produktu płacą za niego 23 000pln.  

Drzwi Zewnętrzne - GRALA STOLARKA drzwi Parmax - Sprawnie i bez problemu.

Wylewki oraz Tynki - SuperTynki nr tel. 601-667-101 www.supertynki.pl - Przy wylewkach nie mogłem uczestniczyć firma sama wykonała polecone pracę. Do wykonania były również wylewki spadowe na tarasie firma poradziła sobie wzorowo.  


Elewacje - Marcin Popardowski logis-bud.pl 604 781 334 
Zakres prac to ocieplenie budynku styropianem, pokrycie tynkiem oraz wykonanie elewacji oraz podbitek drewnianych. Tempo prac przy ocieplaniu naprawdę zadziwiające, tynki wykonane bardzo ładnie. Elewacje drewniane wykonane bardzo starannie. W nie których sytuacjach nie łatwo było znaleźć rozwiązania jak zamontować deski, jednak ekipa zawsze miała jakiś pomysł  :smile:  Plus za zabranie sporej ilości resztek styropianu.  


Wykończenie wnętrza - Piotr Slusarczyk 505 090 553
Pan Piotr wykonał całe wykończenie poddasza, sufity podwieszane, ocieplenie wełną, wykonanie strychu, montaż płyt gipsowych. Staranność i dokładność jakiej się nie spodziewałem. Wszystko proste jak od linijki i dopracowane w najmniejszym detalu. W miejscach na halogeny wykonane puszki. W okuł sufitów podwieszanych wszędzie taśma na ścianie. Rozwiązania o których tylko nie liczni inni wykonawcy wiedzieli. 
Kolejnym zadaniem były gładzie oraz malowanie. Tak gładkich ścian to jeszcze u nikogo nie widziałem! Na każdym etapie prac wszystko ładnie wysprzątane.     

CDN

----------


## wymarzonydom

Biała lista:

Andrzej Starzyk dachy - bardzo rzetelny i terminowy wykonawca
Instalacje - p. Papież Limanowa

Czarna lista

Soul of fire Bogdan Nikiel - piece i kominki, gorąco odradzam. Usługi bardzo drogie niestety nie idące w parze z jakością. Dodatkowo nasza piec nie sprawdza się jak powinna. Po zapłaceniu całej kwoty brak szacunku dla klienta.

Sielanka - domy z drewna, siedziba koło Wrocławia, ale budują po całej PL. Nie rzetelna firma chamsko traktująca klienta. Przeciąganie terminu, niektóre poprawki nie do wyegzekwowania, drewno nie odpowiedniej jakości.

----------


## FeniX1

WItam.
Poszukuję dobrego "nowoczesnego hydrauika"
Do zrobienia mam ogrzewanie podłogowe (ok 360m2) połączone z kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym oraz inteligentnym domem
Instalacja wody i delikatna przeróbka kanalizacji po poprzedniej ekipie.
Zależy mi aby Hydraulik pracował na sprawdzonych dobrych materiałach a nie opierał się na tym co akurat jest w jego hurtowni.
Jeśli macie kogoś sprawdzonego z małopolski to proszę o polecenie na forum lub PW.

----------


## katka

> Poszukuję dobrego "nowoczesnego hydrauika"


Fullinstal Skawina.

----------


## AliP

Czy ktoś budował z Panem Bartkiem Kowalczykiem (eko-dom) i ma jakieś opinie nt. SSO które wykonała firma ?

Póki co mogę polecić geologa Lech Jarzemski (niedrogi, konkretny) oraz geodetę Leszek Blacharczyk (jw).

Na liście szarej architekci- ocena finalna jak bedzie pozwolenie.

----------


## slusar

> WItam.
> Poszukuję dobrego "nowoczesnego hydrauika"
> Do zrobienia mam ogrzewanie podłogowe (ok 360m2) połączone z kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym oraz inteligentnym domem
> Instalacja wody i delikatna przeróbka kanalizacji po poprzedniej ekipie.
> Zależy mi aby Hydraulik pracował na sprawdzonych dobrych materiałach a nie opierał się na tym co akurat jest w jego hurtowni.
> Jeśli macie kogoś sprawdzonego z małopolski to proszę o polecenie na forum lub PW.



Pisałem już kilka razy-Fullinstall 
Aptekarze, praca po tej ekipie to czysta przyjemność.

----------


## Whiti1

Czas na małe podsumowanie. 

*Czarna lista:
Krzysztof Sajbor, firma Tynkomat. T*ermin tynków na sierpień 2017 zarezerwowaliśmy u tego pana pół roku wcześniej, jeszcze w lipcu przyjechał zrobić pomiary. Kiedy nadszedł umówiony termin pan Sajbor poinformował nas, że może nasze tynki załatwić najwcześniej  w listopadzie!!? Czyżby ktoś posmarował za przeskoczenie kolejki? Zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług. Jego słowo znaczy tyle co #$%. Powodzenia we współpracy z nim. I jeszcze ta bezczelna reakcja na pytania dotyczące faktury, nagle się okazuje że cena usługi była netto. Samochód który jeździ ten pan sugeruje, że o podatkach to on nie słyszał. 

*Szara lista*: Tynki wykonał nam ostatecznie *Robert Bodziony.* Niestety w niektórych miejscach będą potrzebne poprawki – dam znać czy podjął się ich zrobienia. 


*Szara lista: Marcin Kwatera. Firma IZU Kocmyrzów.* Instalacje wod-kan, co.  Te etapy, które u nas wykonał zostały zrobione dobrze.  Ale co z tego skoro  po I etapie poinformował nas, że nie wykona drugiego etapu. Zostaliśmy na zimę bez przyłącza gazowego, kotłowni, centralnego ogrzewania. Musieliśmy na szybko szukać kogoś innego. Trzeba pilnować wyceny. Kombinuje jak koń pod górę, żeby doliczyć dodatkowe koszty.  Proponuję, zawierać z nim umowy z karami umownymi. Niestety monopol w gminie uderzył mu do głowy. Dla dużych inwestycji poświęca małych inwestorów.

To na razie tyle uff.

----------


## FeniX1

Wybrałem do współpracy 3 firmy
*Tynki* 
P.P.H.U LIZOŃ TYNKI MASZYNOWE LIZOŃ KRZYSZTOF
Brzyna 1, 33-389 Jazowsko

*Hydraulik*
Salon Techniki Grzewczej Fullinstal
ul. Pisary 16
32-050 Skawina

*Wylewki Anhydryt* 
Glosbud Andrzej Główka
ulica Stalmacha 13B/1	
Kędzierzyn-Koźle	


Ekipe *FullInstall* wybrałem na podstawie opinii forum  zobaczymy czy się sprawdzą i potwierdza swoją "aptekarską" opinię.
Natomiast czy ma ktoś jakieś informacje na temat pozostałych 2 ekip ?

Pan Lizoń Krzysztof był polecany w tym temacie ostatnio w 2009r ( tyle znalazłem przeglądając temat)

Ciekawi mnie czy od tego czasu coś się zmieniło i czy po 2009r ktoś z forum korzystał z ich usług i może coś na ten temat powiedzieć ?

Również ciekawi mnie zdanie o Panu *Andrzeju Główce* - Trafił do mnie poprzez serwis oferteo, nie dane nam się było jeszcze osobiście spotkać ,ale przez telefon zrobił na mnie bardzo dobre wrażenie. Jeśli ktoś korzystał z usług tego Pana to bardzo proszę o opinie.
Firma jest z Kędzierzyn - Koźla ale bardzo dużo robią w Małopolsce co potwierdziła Myślenicka betoniarnia ,z której planują przywieźć anhydryt.

----------


## maciuspala

Wybacz ale co ma wspólnego jakość robót wykonawcy z 2009 r do jego pracy dzisiejszej?W tych czasach to zastanowiłbym się czy robotę którą oglądałem miesiąc wcześniej będą robić ci sami ludzie.
Jakiś rok temu jeden z forumowiczów wpisał na czarną listę wykonawcę którego znałem jako jednego z najlepszych fliziarzy i wykończeniowców, ludzie się zmieniają teraz nie ma kim robić.

----------


## Whiti1

Czy ktoś z was miał doczynienia z firmami z północy Krakowa zajmującymi się ociepleniami i elewacjami:
- firma Bliźniaki,
- Ciostek.
Na forum niestety nic nie znalazłam

----------


## FeniX1

> Wybacz ale co ma wspólnego jakość robót wykonawcy z 2009 r do jego pracy dzisiejszej?W tych czasach to zastanowiłbym się czy robotę którą oglądałem miesiąc wcześniej będą robić ci sami ludzie.
> Jakiś rok temu jeden z forumowiczów wpisał na czarną listę wykonawcę którego znałem jako jednego z najlepszych fliziarzy i wykończeniowców, ludzie się zmieniają teraz nie ma kim robić.


Idąc tym tropem to przy obecnych terminach fachowców nigdy nie można być pewnym.
Jeśli wykonawca robił w 2009r i nadal pracuje w branży a pracuje i to ten sam właściciel ,który dalej narzuca tynki daje to podstawy do tego aby choć obejrzeć jego budowę obecną  i wtedy się zdecydować lub nie. Całkiem przyjemnie się złożyło ,że ta ekipa robiła tynki u elektryka ,który mi zrobił prąd w całym domu i też ich chwalił  :big grin:  od  "super" firmy  tańsi o dobre 40%

----------


## Fleszu1

Kolejna firma którą mogę wpisać na białą listę to hydraulik: *INSTALACJE SANITARNE CO WOD KAN GAZ SEBASTIAN FELUŚ* z okolic Liszek. 501-491-883

Firma polecona przez kogoś tutaj na forum.
Wykonywał u mnie prace począwszy od kanalizacji na etapie fundamentu, przez przyłącza wody i gazu, instalacje wod-kan, ogrzewanie podłogowe i kompletne urządzenie/wyposażenie i uruchomienie kotłowni. Wszystko wykonane sprawnie, fachowo i estetycznie. Kontakt i terminowość też ok.

----------


## dr_au

Poszukuję ekipy do prac wykończeniowych. Do zrobienia są gładzie na ścianach, gdzie coś tynkarzom poszło nie tak albo były przeróbki elektryczne (około 100 m2), drobne przeróbki i uzupełnienia zabudowy z KG, malowanie z pierwszego. Ktoś coś?

----------


## Busters

Jesli krakow lub okolice to:
Krzysztof machaczka - 504 138 309

----------


## dr_au

*busters*. Dzięki - zapisane.

----------


## Puhacz

CZARNA LISTA
Sprzedawca i montaż drzwi, firma SALON WNĘTRZ Anna Menderek, Kraków ul. Zakopiańska 56A.
Złożona reklamacja na drzwi (obita futryna, krzywe skrzydło) totalne zbywanie itp, sprawa opisana w wątku tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...29#post7629529
NIE POLECAM za żadne skarby!


BIAŁA LISTA:
Wykończenia, zabudowy GK, flizowanie, malowanie, ocieplenia (preferowana lokalizacja południe Krakowa).
Najlepszy wykonawca jakiego miałem przez całą budowę. B. solidny, doradzi. Wszyscy z ekipy b. kulturalni i dbający
o pozostałe elementy budynku. Wszystko b. dobrze zabezpieczone, posprzątane. Aż wstyd się przyznać że dalej nie wiem jak
majster ma na nazwisko... :bash: 
Darek - 504 572 326
POLECAM obiema rękami na raz!
Ale z terminami u Darka kiepsko...

Pozdrówka!

----------


## Pablitofcb

Witam,

poszukuję namiarów na sprawdzoną firmę budowlaną, aby bez zbędnych nerwów zlecić wykonanie budowy domu w okolicach Olkusza. 
Proszę o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jal

Czarna lista
architekt - Michał Sokół
budowa - stan surowy zamknięty - Kazimierz Łabuz

Biała lista
wykończenia - Paweł - 512857049 
elewacje - "Leń-Bud" - Wojciech Łukaszek - 784161727
hydraulik - Karol Koczwara- 663140252
tynki - Krzysztof Kuciel - 793385222
schody - 608503835
elektryk - Artur - 889360344
wylewki - Tadeusz - gość ciężki w kontakcie ale robota fachowa - 602449580

----------


## andrzej_mielec

Witam, 
Czy miał ktoś z was styczność z firmą Robbud Robert Śliwa ( http://robbud.net/ ) ?

Na forum nie znalazłem żadnych opinii na temat tej firmy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tamarillo

Czy ktoś z was może mi polecić ekipę budowlaną z okolic malopolski. Działkę mamy pod Tarnowem. Mieliśmy zacząć budowę od wiosny ale ekipa z którą podpisaliśmy umowę wystawiła nas bo teraz jest im Nie podróże a dodam że umowę podpisywaliśmy latem 2016... Ręce opadają...
Proszę i informację i z góry dzięki za info

----------


## gerard83

Czy ktoś z Was miał okazję współpracować z firmą ze strony http://wylewki-maszynowe.eu/ , Pan Grzegorz Gałęziowski?
Z ich ofertą na wylewki można się zapoznać na olx:
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/wylewki-ma...6ad2d;promoted

Sama oferta wygląda całkiem ciekawie, jednak brakuje mi opinii na ich temat.

Z mojej strony do *białej listy* mogę dodać:
*Tynki* - firma SuperTynki
*Elektryka* - firma Styk, Pan Tomasz 501 055 461 - fachowa robota tynkarze chwalili  :wink: 
*Hydraulika/ ogrzewanie/ gaz* - firma Warmer, Balice, Pan Tomasz - 500 081 021 - jak wyżej , fachowa robota tynkarze chwalili  :wink:

----------


## krzysztofcz3

*BIAŁA LISTA*

*Ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa GK, malowanie, drobne prace wykończeniowe*
*p. Bogusław Stępski - 501 075 307*Najlepszy fachowiec, z jakim współpracowaliśmy przez cały okres budowy. Pracę wykonał bezbłędnie, solidnie, utrzymując przy tym porządek. Wykonał u nas ocieplenie poddasza i zabudowę GK - byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni ze współpracy, więc zleciliśmy mu też malowanie. Wszystko wykonane terminowo, z dbałością o szczegóły, w rozsądnej cenie. Poza tym, p. Bogusław to bardzo kulturalny człowiek. Z tego co wiemy, ma jeszcze jakieś wolne terminy w najbliższym czasie. Gorąco polecamy.
*Flizy, płytki, łazienki kompleksowo*
*p. Andrzej Radwański - 600 337 506*Wszystko super. Terminowo, szybko, dokładnie. P. Andrzej kompleksowo wykonał całe łazienki - od wylewki pod prysznicem, przez płytki, po montaż armatury, oświetlenia i lustra. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, gorąco polecamy!
*Stan surowy otwarty*
*p. Robert Pilch - 504 400 592*Od fundamentów po dach, terminowo i porządnie. P. Robert w kilku kwestiach dobrze nam doradził. Zdarzyło się kilka drobnych przeoczeń przy czytaniu projektu, ale generalnie obyło się bez problemów. Polecamy.
*Ocieplenie, elewacja*
*p. Marcin Popardowski - 604 781 334*Bardzo dobra, szybka i precyzyjna robota. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Gorąco polecamy.
*Elektryka, uziemienie*
*p. Mieczysław Windys - 695 543 226*Dobra robota. Były opóźnienia, ale z przyczyn losowych.
*Schody i parapety drewniane*
*p. Jacek Bobak - 608 601 483*Schody są ładne i precyzyjnie wykonane. p. Jacek ma dobry gust i wyczucie - ładnie dopasował schody do drzwi i podłóg. Na minus - kilkutygodniowe opóźnienie.
*Więźba*
*p. Dudzik (?) - 609 432 417*Wszystko super.
*Alarm, automatyka bramy, anteny*
*p. Łukasz Kołodziejczyk (ALSET SYSTEM) - 792 313 310*Wszystko super - terminowo, porządnie, profesjonalnie, w miłej atmosferze. Gorąco polecamy!
*Skład budowlany*
*Fliś-bud - 12 250 77 03*Dobre ceny, dobra obsługa, wszystko super.
*Geodeta*
*p. Adam Różycki - 667 042 185*Wszystko super, polecamy.
*CZARNA LISTA*

*Tynki*
*p. Marek Lempart*Lista najczarniejsza z czarnych. Prace rozpoczęte z opóźnieniem, wykonane na żenującym poziomie (ekipa była chyba z ulicy). P. Marek zgodził się, że praca została wykonana tragicznie, i wykonał poprawki. Efekt wciąż niezadowalający. Odradzamy!

----------


## maciuspala

Z uwagi iż jestem już po stanie surowym zamkniętym, pora na podsumowanie:
Ekipa murarska Zbigniew Kozioł Rudy Rysie nie podaje numeru bo terminu już nie ma nawet na 2019,
Okna.....okna dziś byłem oglądać robotę, Vetrexy zamontowane przez forumowego kolegę Cinka, sporo miałem wspólnego z oknami, znam wielu dobrych montażystów ale chylę czoła Marcinowi, zrobił u mnie kawał dobrej roboty, montaż bardzo sprawny, rzekłbym standardowy równie dobry jak inne ekipy które znam, ale przyklejenie taśm ciepłego montażu, dodatkowe uszczelnienia, oklejenie kotew, nawet uszczelnienie styropianu wokół okna widać że pierwsza klasa, cena nie była najniższa ale nakład pracy wszystko wyjaśnia, to kolejny wykonawca który wydawał mi się drogi a po montażu uważam że za to co mam zapłaciłem bardzo mało.Zdjecia z montażu w moim dzienniku.
Więc wielki plus dla Cinka za fachową robotę, obym zawsze miał tak profesjonalnych wykonawców.

----------


## visionnn

Krzysztofcz3 tylko jedna osobę polecasz a już kończysz budowę? Takie polecenie w 1 poście  jaki się pisze od razu zlatuje reklamą. Jeszcze ma wolne terminy, ja szukam ekipy do wykończeń to terminy po pół roku mają.

----------


## szogu

> CZARNA LISTA
> Sprzedawca i montaż drzwi, firma SALON WNĘTRZ Anna Menderek, Kraków ul. Zakopiańska 56A.
> Złożona reklamacja na drzwi (obita futryna, krzywe skrzydło) totalne zbywanie itp, sprawa opisana w wątku tu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...29#post7629529
> NIE POLECAM za żadne skarby!
> 
> 
> BIAŁA LISTA:
> Wykończenia, zabudowy GK, flizowanie, malowanie, ocieplenia (preferowana lokalizacja południe Krakowa).
> ...


A cóż to? Google wyłączyli?

https://panoramafirm.pl/ma%C5%82opol...zcbha_jzw.html

----------


## kubus1701

Witam,

poszukuje ekipy do budowy SSO, z lub bez dachu (blacha na rąbek).

 Budowa w okolicach Nowego Sącza. 

Dom parterowy, materiał Porotherm 25 P+W, fundamenty tradycyjne.

Polecacie kogoś? 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MateuszGaluszka

Goraco polecam pana *Bogdana (Bogusława) Stępskiego ze Skawiny - tel. 501 075 307*
Pan Bogdan wykonywal u nas w przeciagu ostatnich kilku miesiecy (z przerwa na zime) zabudowe poddasza (ok. 250m2) plytami g-k (poddasze wczesniej ocieplone pianka PUR), obudowe kominow, wypelnianie luk miedzy skosami a scianami kolankowymi (sciany kolankowe z tynku tradycyjnego), szpachlowanie, szlifowanie, gruntowanie i malowanie podkladem. 
Pan Bogdan to swietny fachowiec, z ogromnym doswiadczeniem. Zwraca uwage na wszystkie szczegoly, doradza jakie rozwiazania zastosowac. Praca wykonana absolutnie perfekcyjnie, bez niedociagniec i niedorobek.
Do tego bardzo punktualny, konkretny, dba o porzadek, szczegolowo rozlicza sie z zakupionych materialow (materialy kupuje po bardzo konkurencyjnych cenach, tylko towar markowy i najwyzszej jakosci). Czesty kontakt telefoniczny zeby doprecyzowac wszystkie detale.

Jeszcze raz bardzo polecam.

----------


## visionnn

Kolejna wartościowa opinia  :wink: . Pierwszy post i od razu ekipa z zaawansowanego etapu budowy. Wcześniej nic, same paproki na budowie i zjawa się Pan Bogdan który zabudowę poddasza i jakieś drobne prace robi jak piszesz kilka miesięcy -zasłużył na opinie jak nikt inny.

----------


## slusar

> Goraco polecam pana *Bogdana (Bogusława) Stępskiego ze Skawiny - tel. 501 075 307*
> Pan Bogdan wykonywal u nas w przeciagu ostatnich kilku miesiecy (z przerwa na zime) zabudowe poddasza (ok. 250m2) plytami g-k (poddasze wczesniej ocieplone pianka PUR), obudowe kominow, wypelnianie luk miedzy skosami a scianami kolankowymi (sciany kolankowe z tynku tradycyjnego), szpachlowanie, szlifowanie, gruntowanie i malowanie podkladem. 
> Pan Bogdan to swietny fachowiec, z ogromnym doswiadczeniem. Zwraca uwage na wszystkie szczegoly, doradza jakie rozwiazania zastosowac. Praca wykonana absolutnie perfekcyjnie, bez niedociagniec i niedorobek.
> Do tego bardzo punktualny, konkretny, dba o porzadek, szczegolowo rozlicza sie z zakupionych materialow (materialy kupuje po bardzo konkurencyjnych cenach, tylko towar markowy i najwyzszej jakosci). Czesty kontakt telefoniczny zeby doprecyzowac wszystkie detale.
> 
> Jeszcze raz bardzo polecam.


Żartujesz?

----------


## AliP

Szukam nadzoru inwestorskiego (kilka wizyt na budowie dla sprawdzenia izolacji i zbrojenia), północ Krk, czy ktoś poleci kogoś?

----------


## lattuga

Witam,
nie czekam na zakończenie budowy, bo moja budowa wlecze się nazbyt długo, więc piszę na na bieżąco, zwłaszcza, że w wątku nie znalazłam polecanych firm niektórych poniższych usług, może komuś też się to przyda
BIAŁA LISTA:
Wentylacja z rekuperacją - całość prac *BT Instal Tomasz Orłowski* tel. 790 322 321. Znaleziony na znanym serwisie z ofertami, okazał się bardzo konkretny, profesjonalnie podchodzący do swojej pracy, skuteczny i absolutnie bezproblemowy. 

Hydroizolacja i termoizolacja tarasu - dwuosobowa firma *TP - Usługi budowlane* tel. 516 820 497. Panowie Tomasz i Paweł znają się na rzeczy, otwarci, bezproblemowi. Wykonali nam termo i hydroizolację dużego tarasu nad garażem. Praca wykonana bardzo sprawnie, szybko i zgodnie z naszymi oczekiwaniami. Na pewno wrócę do Panów po okucia blacharskie.

Hydraulika - *Rav-Bud Rafał Wolski* - konkretny, sprawny, myślący, słowny.

CZARNA LISTA:
powtarzam się, już pisałam - uwaga na elektryka - Rafał Włodarczyk - zgłoszona na policję sprawa o kradzież materiałów budowlanych, druga sprawa idzie procesem cywilnym.

pozdrawiam
Alicja

----------


## etookrk

Dzień dobry,

jestem już po jakichś etapach to mogę kogoś polecić i na odwrót  :smile: 

rejon, okolice Skały, za Zielonkami

*jeśli chodzi o białą listę Wykonawców:*


- przyłącze kanalizacyjne i wodne - Pan Morawski ze Skały. Zrobił co miał zrobić, jakoś szczególnie tanio nie było, ale zrobione solidnie, tak jak się umawialiśmy; telefon 519 124 296

- instalacja woda kanalizacja wewnątrz - Pan Chmiel, tel. 784 463 437, przyszli, zrobili co mieli zrobić, posprzątali, nie mam zastrzeżeń

- okna - firma z szyldem Drutex przy głównej drodze przez Zielonki, Alusas - dość przyzwoita cena, zamontowane w dwa dni, jak na razie wszystko w porządku

- geodeta - Łukasz i Marian Tarnówka

*Czarna lista:*

- firma budowlana Adam Zębala z Kozierowa - do samej roboty nie mam zastrzeżeń, od fundamentu po dach zwykle było zrobione, ale podejście właściciela do kontaktów z klientem jest przerażające. Póki z żoną byliśmy mili i zgadzaliśmy się na wszystko, było ok. Pan przyjeżdżał, pogadał, pośmialiśmy się. Ale jak terminy go zaczęły gonić i przekładał u nas rozpoczęte roboty, zaczęło się nieprzyjeżdżanie na umówione terminy, nie odbieranie telefonów i opryskliwość. Koniec końców zrobił co miał zrobić i się rozliczyliśmy. Na etapie kanalizacji okazało się jednak, że zapomniał założyć kompletu jednego z kominków wentylacyjnych na dach, który był rzucony w kąt garażu. Gdy dzwoniliśmy i prosiliśmy o dokończenie tego, bo sami nie wiemy jak to zrobić, obiecywał przez miesiąc że przyjedzie, aż w końcu straciłem cierpliwość. Jeśli ktoś ma nerwy ze stali to może próbować, bo prace budowlane są zrobione OK, parę rzeczy też nam podpowiedział przed pierwszymi kłótniami, ale podejście do klienta w dzisiejszych czasach - zgroza. 

- radzę też uważać na Pana który dla Tauronu wykonuje w tym rejonie przyłącza elektryczne, bo próbował nas naciągnąć na wykonywanie mapek, za które ma zapłacone z Taurona

----------


## maksiuuu

> Witam, 
> Czy miał ktoś z was styczność z firmą Robbud Robert Śliwa ( http://robbud.net/ ) ?
> 
> Na forum nie znalazłem żadnych opinii na temat tej firmy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Bralismy go pod uwagę. po dokładnym sprawdzeniu nie zdecydowaliśmy się, po szczegóły zapraszam na priv.

----------


## kthxb

Czy ktoś byłby uprzejmy polecić rzetelnego kierownika budowy? Kraków/okolice?

----------


## Robaczywy

Na białą listę chętnie wpiszę mojego Geologa:
www.geoseis.pl Piotr Kokoszka.
Bardzo komunikatywny i kulturalny człowiek. Od czasu zrobienia badań już kilka razy kontaktowałem się z nim mailowo pytajac o studnie, drenaże itp w kontekście mojego gruntu i zawsze dostaję wyczerpującą odpowiedź, jakieś rysunki, przekroje itp w temacie mojego pytania - bardzo polecam.

oraz Architekta: 
Katarzyna Walczyk-Konderak fink projekt
Robiliśmy adaptację (w sumie sporo zmian) Pani Katarzyna zajmowała się tez papierolologią do PNB i składała wniosek w naszym imieniu - PNB wydane bez żadnych wezwań do uzupełnienia. Sam proces adaptacji też bez większych opóźnień - powiedzmy w normie. Powie co mysli, doradzi, ale nie forsuje na siłę swoich rozwiązań.
Dla mnie jedyny minus to dłuugi czas odpowiedzi na maile, lepiej dzwonić, a ja taki mailolubny raczej jestem  :smile:

----------


## jara_k

Biala lista :
-hydraulik : Martyka Mieczysław z Zakliczyn - szybko solidnie i fachowo
-elektryk : elektrykkafel.pl z zakliczyna - ma wszystkie uprawnienia łacznie z budowlanymi szybko, solidnie i tanio .
Polecam tych wykonawcow

----------


## maciuspala

Mogę numer do hydraulika z Zakliczyna???

----------


## Anita85

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej osoby do wykonania metalowych balustrad na balkony - okolice Rząski k. Krakowa

----------


## Liliputek

czy ma ktoś może godnego polecenia montażystę rolet dachowych zewnętrznych?  :smile:

----------


## ann300

Budujemy Dom w Rododendronach 6N

Biała lista:
- Luskar- Wielka Wieś- dostawca mat. budowlanych- solidnie, terminowo i w dobrych cenach. Doradcy bardzo pomocni.
- ATP Instal- przyłącz wody i kanalizacji- Pan zarobiony i czasem jest utrudniony kontakt, ale prace wykonuje bardzo rzetelnie. 

Czarna lista:
- PEKABET- systemy kominowe- wysyłka nie terminowo, kominy zapakowane na palecie byle jak, kilka elementów uległo zniszczeniu w transporcie. Nast. razem kupiłabym system w Leiera albo sprzedawane przez Luskar- dostępne na miejscu.

----------


## ann300

Pilnie POSZUKUJĘ 

- Wykonawcy tynków i wylewek. Supertynki mają termin na wrzesień, a ja poszukuję kogoś na koniec lipca. Proszę o polecenia. Tynki gipsowe.
- Dostawcy bramy garażowej automat - z montażem
- wykonawcy ocieplenia  dachu pianką PUR

----------


## tiwi

Mogę Ci polecić swoich wykonawców tynków i wylewek (choć termin masz dość naglący szczerze mówiąc):
Tynki: Modern Tynk http://modern-tynk.pl/
Wylewki: Dawid Hałat 665 215 248

----------


## grzechotnik

Wlasnie zakonczylismy wspolprace z SuperTynkami. Wszystko w najlepszym porzadku, jako pierwsza z ekip na naszej budowie nie pozostawila niesmaku. Ekipa posprzatala po sobie, nie mielismy zadnych zastrzezen. Nasz dosc srogi w ocenach Kierownik Budowy, odebral prace bez komentarzy. Trzeba umawiac sie z polrocznym wyprzedzeniem, ale to nasz wymazony dom w ktorym bedziemy mieszkac reszte zycia, wiec warto poczekac.

----------


## KMKKrk

Biała lista:
Ja też potwierdzam, że firma Supertynki jest bardzo rzetelna. Wykonali kawał dobrej roboty, dają sobie radę z nawet z krzywymi ścianami.
Solidnie, szybko, bez opóźnień.

----------


## erawera

Witam,
Do czarnej listy dodaje Pana Macieja Kosowskiego z Woli Duchackiej, który reklamuje się jako fachowiec od wykańczania/remontu mieszkań w ogłoszeniu https://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...GUKG42zZXoektw

Pan jest osoba nieuczciwą, nie dotrzymuje umów oraz nie wykonuje swojej pracy w należyty sposób. Łazienka, którą dla nas wykonywał została porzucona w trakcie prac i Pan Maciej unika jakiegokolwiek kontaktu. Położenie płytek jest wykonane niezgodnie ze sztuką i estetyką, dodatkowo zniszczył elementy wyposażenia łazienki tj. mocowanie muszli, baterię wannową. Usługi świadczone w ramach prac ogólnobudowlanych tzn. przełożenie kontaktów i elektryki zakończone niepowodzeniem - brak światła w przedpokoju, wystające kable. Po dwóch i pół tygodnia męczenia płytek Pan pozbierał się i uciekł nie informując nas, że rezygnuje.

----------


## STECZKO2

Bardzo prosze o odp osobe która pisała post z 2011r.

----------


## wszystkie3

a czy ktoś poleci dobrego architekta? Najlepiej Skawina albo Wadowice? Potrzebuje kogoś kto zaprojktuje nasz dom, miło bedzie jeżeli sam też coś podpowie od siebie.

----------


## Azauriel

Mi wykonywał architekt z Myszkowa. Kompetentny, wiele rzeczy doradził, podpowiedział, ale to chyba standard. Projekt wykonywany na podobieństwo dostępnego na Extradom, ale robiony od podstaw. Wyszło w sumie taniej niż dostosowywanie gotowego (całość 4500 zł), w tym uzgodnienie zjazdu. Minus, jak dla mnie to czas realizacji. Od chwili złożenia dokumentów 10 miesięcy. Architekt zrzucał winę na Urząd, ale wina leżała po obu stronach. Teraz pewnie byłoby szybciej bo przetarł ścieżki. Jeżeli chcesz podeślę dane.

----------


## Kobax

Jeśli chodzi o wszystko związane z meblarstwem, to polecamy samych siebie!  :smile:

----------


## yksnimak

Witajcie,

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do zrobienia dachu (ok 300m2), czterospadowy z lukarnami. Chcę przykryć przed zimą (tego roku  :smile:  ).

----------


## saintos

CZARNA LISTA:

- wylewki - 515827993 lub 531871699 SPEC-TECH - F.U. SPEC-TECH Ireneusz Warecki - wylewki ponacinane (bo nie dylatacje) w złych miejscach (np. przy słupie o przekroju kwadrata nie nacięli w jednej linii, problem z ułożeniem płytek w salonie) lub wcale, wylewka spękąła, na tarasie również. Niestety nie reaguje na zgłoszenia telefoniczne twierdzi, że nie ma czasu aby przyjechać lub przyjedzie (może za 3 tygodnie). Dwumetrowa łata obnażyła wszystko, 1-2cm wgłębienia, kilka mniejszych na takiej długości w dowolnie wybranym miejscu domu. W garażu wylewka "wylała" poza linię bramy bo szalunek puścił - zasłonili to tak abym nie zobaczył przy odbiorze.

- Adam Siudak painthouse 512216610 - działa na terenie i okolicach Krakowa oraz Kielc. Malował sufity natryskowo i wykonywał beton architektoniczny/tynk strukturalny - prawie wyszło dobrze ale na końcu brakło mu materiału i dorobił z innego koloru myśląc, że tego nie zauważę. Miał to poprawić ale przestał odbierać telefon.


BARDZO CZARNA LISTA (ku wielkiej przestrodze):

- kostka brukowa - Andrzej Florczyk, Kraków Sidzina, jeździ dostawczym Iveco - 3 miesiące opóźnienia w rozpoczęciu prac. 120m2 w tym trzy chodniki po 10mb wykonywał (bardziej slimaczył się) ponad 4 miesiące przy czym doszedł do etapu ułożenia kostki bez zawibrowania. Wszystko szło jak po gruzach. Dostał projekt z wymiarami, mylił się kilkukrotnie. Złe spadki. Odpływ liniowy uszkodzony, oblepiony betonem. Nie dbał o otoczenie ani porządek na miejscu pracy. Była jesień a ziemia dość gliniasta jak popadało to z brudnymi buciorami łaził on i jego ludzie po kostce nanosząc całe to błoto zmieszane z kamieniami na kostkę. Skutkowało to tym, że materiał został porysowany i uszczerbiony. Mniejsze kamyczki, które powpadały pomiędzy kostkę powodowały odstępy 2-3cm (twierdził, że to w porządku) lub utykały w tych szczelinach uszkadzając materiał. Miejscami gdy brakło mu kostki powciskał wycięte z kostki 2-3 centymetrowe paski (!!!). Obrzeża i polisady ułożone niby na półsuchym betonie przy czym pod koniec jego pracy to był już sam piasek rozpadający się w rękach. Palisada przechylała się na boki. Kostka pozapadała się jeszcze na końcu naszej przygody. Gdy odkryłem, że pod chodnikiem jest tylko kilka cm podsypki bezpośrednio na rodzimym gruncie zaczał się wymądrzać i kłamać, że to nie prawda. Uszkodził i pobrudził elewację. Generalnie ręce opadają jak patrzę na sąsiednie działki gdzie podobne metrażem powierzchnie układają*jedna za drugą po 2 max 3 tygodnie. Sprawa poszła do prawnika i trafi na wokandę. Pan Florczyk na wezwania do naprawy szkody jakie otrzymał nie zareagował. 

- balustrady - Robert Gruchacz 537912439 ZŁODZIEJ, z miejscowości Włosań lub  Dobczyce. Telefon jest wyłączony więc pewnie ma inny. Zdjęcie gościa można zobaczyć na facebooku. Na wakacjach podpisaliśmy umowę  na wykonanie zewnętrznych balustrad z terminem na jesień (!) bo mi się nie spieszyło (wtedy). Zaczał montować uchwyty i na tym się skonczyło. Zaliczka wzięta gościa nie ma. Jeśli udało się skontaktowac to cały czas były choroby, wyjazdy do rodziny i inne nieszczęścia jakie mogą przydażyć się wykonawcy. W smsach łamaną polszczyzną wyznawał bóle i cierpienia jakie go dotykają. Twierdził, że ma materiał zakupiony ale nie chciał pokazać. Twierdził cały czas, że będzie wykonywał. Niestety wyszło jak zwykle. Najzwyklejszy złodziej i nic więcej. Sprawa zgłoszona na policji oraz powództwo cywilne. Obydwie w trakcie.


SZARA LISTA

- supertynki.pl - generalnie ok, były poprawki i spinki z właścicielem i grupą, poniewaz w umowie mają napisane o zachowaniu wszędzie kątów prostych "a zwłaszcza w pomieszczeniach takich jak łazienka czy kuchnia". No to przy pierwszym sprawdzeniu polegli i były pretensje, że ja "dopiero teraz" czyli po wykonanej pracy im to pokazuję itp. Daję ich na szarą, ponieważ ogólnie jest dostatecznie. Na poprawki przyjechał (ponoć) współwłaściciel czy jakiś wiodący fachman p.Jacek i prawie wszystkie wskazane przeze mnie narożniki ponaprawiał. Generalnie moja rada taka, że przy wpółpracy z tą ekipią należy im wskazać gdzie nam zależy na kątach prostych (np gdzie bedzie szafa) wtedy tam się być*może przyłoża  :smile:  


BIAŁA LISTA

- Kierownik - Marcin Górszczak, polecam pana Marcina, życiowo podchodzi do sprawy, zna się na konstrukcjach, kosztorysowaniu, projektowaniu, nie odpuszcza wykonawcom, na budowie bywa tyle ile trzeba,
- Elektryk Sebastian Wielowski 880231059 http://instalacje-elektryczne.net - u mnie pracowali w 2 osoby plus pomocnk lub dwoch, pracują szybko, doradzają, uśmiechnięci
- stan surowy - Robert Kędra perfekt dom-ogród - opinie w internecie są różne ale nam jakoś ta współpraca się układała i w około 3 miesiące postawili dom z dachem, czekaliśmy na okna dachowe do czwartego miesiąca bo przyszły złe ale ogólnie ok. 
- instalacje - Koterla z Chrzanowa.

----------


## ann300

*Pilnie* szukam dekarza z okolic *Krakowa / Zabierzowa/ Modlniczki*, który miałby termin w sierpniu na dokończenie dachu. Zostało do zrobienia ok 80m2 blachodachówki "germiania". Poprzednia ekipa ZENBUD to partacze i wyłudzacze.  :mad:  Pogoniliśmy.
Ale teraz mamy nieskończony dach a znalezienie ekipy  z terminami "na już" jest praktycznie niemożliwe.

Popytajcie swoich dekarzy- może mają jakieś wolne moce przerobowe i by nas poratowali??

----------


## ann300

CZARNA LISTA

- ZEN-BUD Zenon Próchnicki- nie polecam!!! Budował nam dom. Na początku super! ale po wylaniu płyty nad parterem zaczął znikać. Okazało się, że buduje we wsi obok 2 inne domy.. Miał gdzieś, że wiąże nas umowa, że w umowie są określone terminy, kwoty. 
Bezczelny, a ekipa to partacze. Budują krzywo, niszczą materiał albo zamawiają za dużo, a później sporo zostaje.  Na wszelkie uwagi mówili, że wszyscy tak robią, i że kto to widział czepiać się o centymetry. W efekcie mamy krzywe słupy konstrukcyjne, krzywą więźbę, krzywo położoną blachodachówkę... i nieskończony dach, bo pogoniliśmy.

----------


## BYLE JAK

> CZARNA LISTA:


*A ochrona danych osobowych Ciebie nie dotyczy?*

----------


## saintos

Po piersze primo:
Jakbyś*się "kolego" wysilił to te dane znajdziesz w internecie, ponieważ delikwenci sami się ogłaszają
Po drugie secundo:
Dane działalności gospodarczej są danymi jawnymi.
I po trzecie primo ultimo: 
Patrząc na twoje posty podstawy dedykcji wskazują na bycie "szeryfem"  :smile: 

Bez odbioru.

----------


## kasik6

> Jeśli chodzi o wszystko związane z meblarstwem, to polecamy samych siebie!


A robicie meble kuchenne ? bo szukam kogoś sensownego do wykonania zabudowy kuchni w Krakowie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BYLE JAK

> Po piersze primo:
> Jakbyś*się "kolego" wysilił to te dane znajdziesz w internecie, ponieważ delikwenci sami się ogłaszają
> Po drugie secundo:
> Dane działalności gospodarczej są danymi jawnymi.
> I po trzecie primo ultimo: 
> Patrząc na twoje posty podstawy dedykcji wskazują na bycie "szeryfem" 
> 
> Bez odbioru.


Rozgryzłeś mnie  :cool: 
TU SZERYF - BEZ ODBIORU  :smile:

----------


## dawiddawido

Hej! Fajnie że istnieje taki temat, bo dzięki niemu uniknąłem wtop (dzięki czarnej liście  :smile:  )

Ja ze swojej strony dodam :

BIAŁA LISTA
Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk (nie myślić z tym z myślenic ), ten jest z podhala, uczciwy, terminowy, i ceny jak nie w krakowie  co jest plusem przynajniej dla mnie.
Robił mi łazienkę i byłem bardzo zadowolony (w bloku od developera wiec nie było żadnych hydraulicznych przeróbek).  Cieżko mi stwierdzić wiec jak wyglada u niego sprawa z takimi ogólnymi remontami, ale mi łazienkę bardzo ładnie wykończył  :smile:  
nr tel: 888 955 975

ma też strone, ale chyba bardziej jako wizytówka 
www.kaczmarczykwykonczenia.pl

----------


## szogu

> CZARNA LISTA:
> 
> - wylewki - 515827993 lub 531871699 SPEC-TECH - F.U. SPEC-TECH Ireneusz Warecki - wylewki ponacinane (bo nie dylatacje) w złych miejscach (np. przy słupie o przekroju kwadrata nie nacięli w jednej linii, problem z ułożeniem płytek w salonie) lub wcale, wylewka spękąła, na tarasie również. Niestety nie reaguje na zgłoszenia telefoniczne twierdzi, że nie ma czasu aby przyjechać lub przyjedzie (może za 3 tygodnie). Dwumetrowa łata obnażyła wszystko, 1-2cm wgłębienia, kilka mniejszych na takiej długości w dowolnie wybranym miejscu domu. W garażu wylewka "wylała" poza linię bramy bo szalunek puścił - zasłonili to tak abym nie zobaczył przy odbiorze.
> 
> - Adam Siudak painthouse 512216610 - działa na terenie i okolicach Krakowa oraz Kielc. Malował sufity natryskowo i wykonywał beton architektoniczny/tynk strukturalny - prawie wyszło dobrze ale na końcu brakło mu materiału i dorobił z innego koloru myśląc, że tego nie zauważę. Miał to poprawić ale przestał odbierać telefon.
> 
> 
> BARDZO CZARNA LISTA (ku wielkiej przestrodze):
> 
> ...


Witam,
Elektryka, Pana Sebastiana, również polecam z pełną odpowiedzialnością. Może nie jest tani, ale to co robią to pierwsza klasa. Materiały super, robota jeszcze lepsza.

----------


## salto

> Szon luknij na moją białą listę, też jestem z Wieliczki,hydraulika polecam w 100%.
> ....
> *Instalacja wod-kan-gaz*: Dańda tel. 604 094 402, kolejna ekspresowa i pedantyczna ekipa na mojej budowie, można spokojnie pojechać na wakacje i zostawić im budowę;
> .....


FYI, niestety już zakończył tą działalność.

----------


## joanno1

Witajcie, 
chciałabym dodać do najczarniejszej z list *SKŁAD BUDOWALNY - FIRMA "ZYCHBUD", JAROSŁAW ZYCH z Szymbarku*

Dwa miesiące temu zamówiliśmy pustaka na kwote prawie 15 000, zapłacone przelewem z góry. Do tej pory towaru nie ma...
Mają tysiąc wymówek, od "cegielnia nie wyprodukowała", "już w środę dostawa", "proszę zadzwonić jutro bo ustalamy grafik dostaw" aż po "przecież nic nie zamawialiście u nas". W tym momencie mamy miesiąc opóźnień na budowie, brak materiałów oraz pieniędzy. Sprzedają wirtualny towar  - olx, allegro. Mają również drugą firmę, NATUM.
Łatwo znaleźć po numerze telefonu: +48 602 754 847 Jarosław.

----------


## etookrk

A ja jestem po kolejnych etapach i mogę polecić:

SuperTynki ponownie - tak jak robili mi tynki, tak i posadzki. Ekipa sprawna, fachowa, podłogi proste, zrobione w jeden dzień

Bramy - MT-Bram. zamontowane, działają, taniej niż u konkurencji, ekipa sprawna i do dogadania

----------


## maciuspala

No to mam zamknięty etap tynków i wylewek:
BIAŁA LISTA;
Hydraulik Dominik Nadolnik Proiinstal -świetna robota, wykonał podłogówkę w 100% zgodna z projektem, super się z nim współpracowało i w dodatku wziął za robotę uczciwe pieniądze.
Tynki Marcin Ciesielczyk z Siemiechowa -ekipa z jajami, świetnie znająca się na robocie, niestety terminy....odległe. U mnie robili tynki i jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich pracy, tynki wyglądają rewelacyjnie. Drugą ekipę też z Siemiechowa polecam Kwiek Łukasz, bardzo dokładny widziałem kilka robót niestety u mnie nie robił bo terminy miał bardzo odległe.
Wylewki...mhhh firma Gacbud ze Słonej, wylewki cementowe ale ich specjalizacja to anhydryty, działają bardzo dużo na terenie Krakowa i okolic, u mnie zrobili robotę pierwsza klasa, o okolicy uważani za najlepszą ekipę od wylewek....i potwierdzam to.
Elektryka Wojtek .....znajomy wiec zrobił tanio i porządnie, aż za porządnie, wszędzie grube dobrej firmy kable, dużo podpowiedział dokladając sobie samemu roboty.
Czarnej listy nie mam bo staram się bardzo dokładnie dobierać ekipy...

----------


## misiabe

> Pilnie POSZUKUJĘ 
> 
> - Wykonawcy tynków i wylewek. Supertynki mają termin na wrzesień, a ja poszukuję kogoś na koniec lipca. Proszę o polecenia. Tynki gipsowe.
> - Dostawcy bramy garażowej automat - z montażem
> - wykonawcy ocieplenia  dachu pianką PUR


Jestem po rozbudowie domu. Mogę polecić Izolacje Piankowe z wieliczki do ocieplenia dachu pianką https://izolacjepiankowe.com.pl/
Wylewki robił nam Pająk. Sama szukam geodety do pomiarów do zgłoszenia zakończenia robót. Nasz geodety wybierał od wiosny mapki z urzędu, a teraz nie odbiera już telefonu.

----------


## AG_home

cześć, 

Czy ktoś może polecić ekpię z okolic Krakowa wykonującą ocieplenia i elewacje?

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## saintos

Witam,
O mały włos bym zapomniał. 
Do białej listy polecam również Okno-Pol Dumienscy z  Niepołomic. Mnie obsługiwał p. Jacek, który zna się na temacie okien, drzwi i bram bardzo dobrze. Odpowiadał na wszystkie trudne pytania, nawet te które słyszał pierwszy raz  (lubię znać szczegóły). Podobnie właściciel. Kulturalnie i rzeczowo. Reklamację jednych z drzwi obsluzyli profesjonalnie a sposób obsługi reklamacji najbardziej świadczy o firmie. Polecam.

----------


## lech71

Witam

CZARNA LISTA
Przestrzegam przed znakomitym oszustem- firma SKOWBUD - Jerzy Skowroński
Z Krakowa ul Celarowska 18/111
potrafi kłamać w żywe oczy- i jest przy tym b miły. 
żądał kolejnych wpłat zgodnie z umową- twierdząć że prace sie posuwają. Miał skończyć 4 tygodnie temu. A tymczasem na poczatku troche pokului ściany i tyle ich widziałem- okłamywali nas regularnie. czy ktos jeszcze został przez nich nabrany?

----------


## AliP

Hej
rozglądamy się za sensownymi oknami - czy poleci ktoś jakąś sensowną firmę z dobrym montażem??

----------


## seba_podleze

Witam wszystkich,  jako że jest to mój pierwszy post na forum.

W przyszłym roku chciałem rozpocząć budowę domu jednorodzinnego (*na płycie fundamentowej*) z poddaszem użytkowym (ok 160 m2), oraz budynek gospodarczy (ze standardowymi fundamentami). Chciałem prosić o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy do postawienia stanu surowego obu budynków, jak również na sprawdzonych kierowników budowy.

Dom ma stanąć w Podłężu (niedaleko Niepołomic)

----------


## AG_home

Witam, 

Szukam ekipy od dociepleń (styropian) i elewacji. Proszę o namiary. Dziękuję.

----------


## basteklisia

Czesc. Szukam pilnie kogoś kto zamontuje mi kabinę prysznicową bez brodzika. Okolice Tarnowa.

----------


## ann300

> Jestem po rozbudowie domu. Mogę polecić izolacje piankowe z wieliczki do ocieplenia dachu pianką. Wylewki robił nam Pająk. Sama szukam geodety do pomiarów do zgłoszenia zakończenia robót. Nasz geodety wybierał od wiosny mapki z urzędu, a teraz nie odbiera już telefonu.



Proszę o namiary na Piankę PUR  :smile:

----------


## Bakalka

Ludzie poratujcie!

Wszystko gotowe na start tylko ekipy brak . Mozemy zaczynac od zaraz albo na wiosne 2019 (SSO). 
Budowa domu jednorodzinnego miedzy Krakowem a Myslenicami, 169m2 uzytkowej. 

Z budowa mielismy startowac w lipcu ale jedna ekipa sie posypala na ok. dwa tygodnie przed rozpoczeciem  - co do powodu nie jestem pewna (ponoc majster podupadl na zdrowiu). Inna sprawa, ze jakos od marca migal sie z podpisaniem umowy, zapewniajac jednoczesnie ze na pewno w lipcu ruszymy...
Z druga ekipa ustalilismy warunki, wymienilismy sie danymi do umowy,  szef zapewnial o swojej solidnosci i terminowosci i ... klasycznie przestal odbierac telefon jak przyszlo do podpisania umowy (ktora de facto sam przeslal). 

Jako, ze ocenic moge jedynie kontakt z klientem a nie jakosc prac, bedzie lista szara. 

LISTA SZARA: 

Batko Bud Rudnik - dobre pierwsze wrazenie, "stara szkola"  budowlancow, sympatyczny pan Kazio, ale... im blizej terminu budowy, kontakt zanikal. Zwodzil nas dosc konkretnie z podpisaniem umowy, ciagle byl zawalony robota i brak czasu na sprawdzenie listy prac, ktore mielismy przy naszym projekcie. Przesunal termin a pozniej zwodzil nas praktycznie do ostatniej chwili. Zostalismy z reka w nocniku...

T-bau / Tbau Tomasz Topa Lipnik - warunki ustalilismy, facet wydawal sie konkretny i rzeczowy. Niestety - o jakosci firmy swiadczy tez calosciowe podejscie do klienta. Zamiast poinformowac nas, ze zlapal lepsza okazje, gral na czas a pozniej robil uniki. Gdyby wreszcie nie odebral telefonu (po ilus tam probach kontaktu) pewnie dalej nie raczylby nas poinformowac, ze jednak naszej budowy nie ogarnie. 


Bardzo Was prosze, poleccie slowna ekipe.

Edit 22.01.2019 - Udalo sie, budujemy z p. Pawlem Wietrzykiem z Rabki, jestesmy przy dachu i poki co jestem zadowolona.

----------


## techniczny

Czy ktoś z szanownego grona współpracował z Tech Mal Dariusz Żbik ( Trzebinia). Szukam wykonawcy wylewki Slid.

----------


## gimza

Czarna lista LIT-BUD z Modlnicy, mieli zbudować dla nas SSO, wystawili nas z dnia na dzień. Zostaliśmy na lodzie w samym środku sezonu.  :sad:

----------


## Azauriel

> Czarna lista LIT-BUD z Modlnicy, mieli zbudować dla nas SSO, wystawili nas z dnia na dzień. Zostaliśmy na lodzie w samym środku sezonu.


Ja o mały włos bym się na nich zdecydował. Koledze budowali i sobie chwalił. Dobrze że znalazłem innego wykonawcę.

----------


## patent.x

> Czarna lista LIT-BUD z Modlnicy, mieli zbudować dla nas SSO, wystawili nas z dnia na dzień. Zostaliśmy na lodzie w samym środku sezonu.


Masakra, współczuję. Tyle planów i pupa. Na to paragrafy powinny iść.

----------


## Heets

Cześć. Mam zamiar budować dom ok 150m2. Szukam ekipy budowlanej, okolice Myślenic. Kogo polecacie? Zastanawiam się nad : 
Grzegorz Stanach z ok, Myślenic 
A-Dom Adam Kosek z Tokarni. 
Ewentualnie Piotr Chmielik.

----------


## Nervil18

Kolego a ciężko wpisać w google dane tych panów ?

----------


## szogu

Biała lista:
Kierownik budowy: Rafał Drzymała - tel: 519 899 779. Ogarnięty, duża wiedza, sugeruje rozwiązania, jeśli nie podoba mu się to, co projektant nawymyślał. Działa w Krakowie i okolicach. Ma wizytówkę na fb: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Struord-...=page_internal

Elektryk: Sebastian Wielowski -  tel. 880 231 059. Robią we dwóch lub trzech. Bardzo dobra robota, nie najtaniej, ale z bardzo dobrych materiałów. Przy dużej robocie - jak u mnie - można dogadać koszty.  http://instalacje-elektryczne.net/

Piana PUR - Firma KADRI. https://www.pianasystemowa.pl/ Przedstawiciel: Robert Męcik - 795 767 652. Firma z Częstochowy, ale jeżdżą wszędzie. Wszystko pomierzone, sprawdzone wilgotności, robią kosztorys, są bardzo elastyczni. Chyba cztery razy przekładałem termin prac ze względu na opóźnienia na budowie. Nigdy nie było to dla nich problemem.

Okna - firma Oknoplus. Tutaj polecam kontakt z przedstawicielem w Wieliczce. Tel: 664 722 110. Cierpliwie wszystko tłumaczą, podejście jak najbardziej ok. Co do okien, to wypowiem się za kilka lat  :smile: 

W wolnej chwili napiszę listę szarą. Do czarnej na szczęście nie mam kogo dopisać.

----------


## Heets

> Kolego a ciężko wpisać w google dane tych panów ?


Nie jest ciężko, opinie są różne. Dlatego pytam czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał z nimi doczynienia.

----------


## Nada_90

Witam, poszukuje ekipy budowlanej mamy do zbudowania dom około 200m2 projekt nowoczesny z płaskim dachem nie jest łatwy dlatego potrzebujemy ekipy która nie boi się budowy takiego domu bo kilka nam odmówiło. Najlepiej aby była to ekipa która wyceni nas do stanu surowego z materiałem i zrobi też płaski dach i da na niego gwarancję. Ma ktoś może taką ekipę ? Bardzo proszę o jakieś dane chcemy zacząć budowę w przyszłym roku,

----------


## misiabe

> Proszę o namiary na Piankę PUR


Namiary na ekipę od piany: p. Jakub 609479000 (https://izolacjepiankowe.com.pl/)

Nam udało się wykonać inwentaryzację po rozbudowie, udało się w końcu dotrzeć do słownych geodetów - firma Konarex k/Świątników. 
Jeszcze mieliśmy sensownego elektromontera - Pan Piotr z Gdowa tel. 604396568.

Powoli zmierzamy do końca z rozbudową. Teraz odbiory w rękach kierownika budowy.

----------


## misiabe

> Cześć. Mam zamiar budować dom ok 150m2. Szukam ekipy budowlanej, okolice Myślenic. Kogo polecacie? Zastanawiam się nad : 
> Grzegorz Stanach z ok, Myślenic 
> A-Dom Adam Kosek z Tokarni. 
> Ewentualnie Piotr Chmielik.


A próbował Pan sprawdzić firmę budowlaną Pająk?

----------


## Heets

> A próbował Pan sprawdzić firmę budowlaną Pająk?


Jakieś namiary na tą firmę?

----------


## rrako

1 firma , w trakcie budowy, która trafia zdecydowanie na CZARNĄ LISTĘ:

*Firma Moltech* telefon *604816362*. 

http://www.moltech.com.pl/pl/o-firmie1.html

Facet zwodził mnie ponad m-c, zmieniał terminy na wykonanie tynków, w końcu przestał odbierać telefony.

Jak zadzwoniłem z nowego numeru to od razu odebrał, po czym jak sie przedstawiłem to się rozłączył i na tym kontakt się zakończył. 

Mam nadzieję, że trafi na klienta , który go podobnie potraktuje.....

----------


## Dark0

> Ludzie poratujcie!
> 
> Wszystko gotowe na start tylko ekipy brak . Mozemy zaczynac od zaraz albo na wiosne 2019 (SSO). 
> Budowa domu jednorodzinnego miedzy Krakowem a Myslenicami, 169m2 uzytkowej. 
> 
> Z budowa mielismy startowac w lipcu ale jedna ekipa sie posypala na ok. dwa tygodnie przed rozpoczeciem  - co do powodu nie jestem pewna (ponoc majster podupadl na zdrowiu). Inna sprawa, ze jakos od marca migal sie z podpisaniem umowy, zapewniajac jednoczesnie ze na pewno w lipcu ruszymy...
> Z druga ekipa ustalilismy warunki, wymienilismy sie danymi do umowy,  szef zapewnial o swojej solidnosci i terminowosci i ... klasycznie przestal odbierac telefon jak przyszlo do podpisania umowy (ktora de facto sam przeslal). 
> 
> Jako, ze ocenic moge jedynie kontakt z klientem a nie jakosc prac, bedzie lista szara. 
> ...


 Polecam firmę p Józefa Żyła 
602527251

----------


## misiabe

> Jakieś namiary na tą firmę?


505108851

----------


## solito3

U mnie prawie po budowie. 

Biała Lista:

SSO 2014r - Marcin Mitka 513021245. Miły kontakt, dobra robota, bardzo dobra ekipa od dachu. Cenowo ok. 
SSO - Mariusz Kutka. Byliśmy tylko oglądać jego budowę w 2012r. Murarka dobra a i cenowo dość atrakcyjny (ok 15% taniej od 2 pozostałych).
SSO - Marian Węgrzyn 504 121 564. Robił nam fundamenty. Bardzo dobra robota. Cenowo jak p.Mitka

Elektryk - Leszek Celer 603 188 958. Współpraca na 5. Konkretny, terminowy rzetelny, miły wykonawca.
Instalator wod-kan-co - Józef Chlebda 602 779 337. Współpraca na 5. Terminowy, rzetelny wykonawca.
Tynki, wylewki - Supertynki z Krakowa. Robota w porządku. W paru miejscach małe niedociągnięcia, które dostrzegliśmy po zamieszkaniu. Kontakt z ekipą dobry, terminowi, cenowo ok

Płytki, wykończenia (malowanie, tapetowanie, gładź, listwy itd) - p. Stanisław 510 261 514. Robota tej ekipie "pali się w rękach". W 10dni wykafelkowali 2 łazienki z podpięciem armatury i elektryki, wypłytkowali 100m2 podłogi, pomalowali 2 pokoje, położyli tapetę. Cenowo atrakcyjni. Ekipa grzeczna, serdeczna, pomocna. Wkrótce ponownie będą u mnie na pracach.

Brukarz Solis z Jaworzna - hmm. Ogólnie ok. W terminie. Jak przyjechali to robili ciurkiem 3 tygodnie. Panowie ok. Cenowo ok. Po roku wyszły poprawki i p. Grzesiek bez problemu przyjechał i popoprawiał. Telefony cały czas odbierał. Jako wykonawce uczciwie mogę polecić. Moje hmm tyczy się samego szefa. Taki bajkopisarz... To o 3m2 więcej kostki wyliczył... Straszna gaduła. Lepiej unikać pogawędek z nim, bo jak już człowiek połapie się w jego bajkach to tylko się irytuje. Ale na robotę można brać  :smile:

----------


## saintos

No to ja jeszcze dorzucę:

CZARNA LISTA:

Wykonastwo mebli - Firma JUSTYNA SZATKOWSKA INSIDE STUDIO (NIP: 7451284434, REGON: 122624418  ). Ul. Wodna 34, Kraków. Firmę reprezentował mąż właścicielki Robert Gawroński 

http://insidestudio.manifo.com/kontakt - dane ze strony internetowej:
INSIDE STUDIO
ul.Wodna 34
30-719
Kraków
email:[email protected]
tel.668 627 261
tel.602 688 135

Podpisana umowa wykonania na marzec 2018 na różne meble w tym kuchenne. Przelana zaliczka zgodnie z umową*i fakturą zaliczkową. Meble w kuchni rozpoczął i nie skończył. Pozostałych nawet nie zaczał. Brak kontaktu, nie reaguje na smsy telefony. Wysłane pisma na adres firmy i prywatny nie są odbierane. Jak się okazuje firma jest na liście dłużników
www.niezaplacone.info/dlug/10292
gielda-dlugow.net/wierzytelnosci/pokaz/16056

Z informacji jakie zasięgnąłem wynika, że nie jestem jedyny. Zresztą na profilu FB też są*posty na ten temat. Podsumowując oszuści. 
Uwaga - Robert Gawroński ma ponoć rozpoczynać działalność w Częstochowa skąd pochodzi !!! Także nie dajcie się nabrać.

----------


## totti10

Witam. Poszukuje solidnej ekipy budowlanej. Termin budowy przewidziany jest na lato 2019 roku w okolicy Rabki-Zdrój. Z góry dziekuje za każdą informacje

----------


## pawel_Jan

CZARNA LISTA:
Dariusz Kania tynkiwylewki.eu Biały Dunajec ( numery tel. 503581818, 606433864 )
Wykonawca obiecuje, że wykona prace po czym przestaje odbierać telefony, odrzuca połączenia a w przypadku wybrania numeru z innego telefonu odbiera i się rozłącza.

----------


## waka

> CZARNA LISTA:
> Dariusz Kania tynkiwylewki.eu Biały Dunajec ( numery tel. 503581818, 606433864 )
> Wykonawca obiecuje, że wykona prace po czym przestaje odbierać telefony, odrzuca połączenia a w przypadku wybrania numeru z innego telefonu odbiera i się rozłącza.


Znajdź sobie kontakt do dlugopolskiego z karauszowa. U mnie robił kilka tygodniu temu wylewki i tynki. Ogarnięty koles

----------


## AniaZuza

Brukarz - Michałowice poszukiwany

Poszukuję brukarza do ułożenia kostki na północy Krakowa, będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

----------


## radar22

> Prawie koniec roku więc dodam podsumowanie ekip które u nas robiły:
> 
> Polecam:
> - SSO ekipa Pana Sikory tel: 600328847, szybko sprawnie i dokładnie
> - wylewki tel: 608311910
> - hydraulika, podłogówka, centralny odkurzacz aquatherm wieliczka tel: 508953636
> - alarm tel: 696341327
> - rolety, drzwi zewnętrzne: Langer Okna tel: 787508400
> - okna szklane (zamiast luxfer) Glasprojekt tel: 885853838
> ...


Do czarnej listy dodaję:
JACEK OCZKOWICZ PRZEDSIĘBIORSTWO BUDOWLANE - elewacja wykonana niestarannie, dużo rzeczy czeka na poprawki i nie może się doczekać...

----------


## kakusek

> U mnie prawie po budowie. 
> 
> Biała Lista:
> 
> 
> 
> Płytki, wykończenia (malowanie, tapetowanie, gładź, listwy itd) - p. Stanisław 510 261 514. Robota tej ekipie "pali się w rękach". W 10dni wykafelkowali 2 łazienki z podpięciem armatury i elektryki, wypłytkowali 100m2 podłogi, pomalowali 2 pokoje, położyli tapetę. Cenowo atrakcyjni. Ekipa grzeczna, serdeczna, pomocna. Wkrótce ponownie będą u mnie na pracach.


Poszukuje solidego plytkarza ktory  potrafi polozyc gres wiekszego formatu (np120x60 ) i ma odpowiednie narzedziado przycinanai pod katem 45 st itp
Czy ekipa pStanislawa jest w stanie temu sprostac?  :Smile:  Ile osob uklada plytki skoro tak szybko uwineli sie u Ciebie?Czy dluzo wczensiej zaklepywales terminy?


Prosze osoby z okolic Krakowa /Myslenic o podzielenie sie namiarami na solidnego plytkarza  .

----------


## JNK

> Cześć. Mam zamiar budować dom ok 150m2. Szukam ekipy budowlanej, okolice Myślenic. Kogo polecacie? Zastanawiam się nad : 
> Grzegorz Stanach z ok, Myślenic 
> A-Dom Adam Kosek z Tokarni. 
> Ewentualnie Piotr Chmielik.


Jak chce mieć pan problem z budową to 'polecam' Piotra Chmielika - nikt tak jak on nie spartoli budowy !!

Ps.
Zapraszam do kontaktu udzielę więcej informacji 693 554 926

----------


## krzysiek87

> Cześć. Mam zamiar budować dom ok 150m2. Szukam ekipy budowlanej, okolice Myślenic. Kogo polecacie? Zastanawiam się nad : 
> Grzegorz Stanach z ok, Myślenic 
> A-Dom Adam Kosek z Tokarni. 
> Ewentualnie Piotr Chmielik.


Mojej siostrze budował dom Stanach wraz z synami. Bardzo dużo rzeczy im podpowiedział i nie musieli się martwić za wiele. Jedyne do czego można się przyczepić, to nieterminowość.

----------


## Mati539

Cześć,
Poleci ktoś firmę gdzie kupię drzwi bezprzylgowe (ukryte) z montażem? Spotkałem się z różnymi opiniami na temat drzwi ukrytych, ale to wynika z tego, że nie wszyscy potrafią takie drzwi poprawnie zamontować i wyreuglować. Jeżeli macie u siebie takie drzwi i polecilibyście firmę, która Wam to wykonywała to proszę o post lub wiadomość.

----------


## Dark0

Witam. 
Nasz domek juz prawie na ukończeniu. Realizacja w okolicach Wieliczki. Moge podzielic sie opiniami o fachowcach ktorzy u nas pracowali:
Do czarnej listy nie musze dopisywać nikogo  :wink: 
Szara lista:
SSZ; Firma Budowlana Józef..ogolnie do calosci i jakosci prac nie mam zastrzezen, jedyne co to slaby kontakt na lini wykonawca inwestor\
Instalacje elektryczne zrobione we wlasnym zakresie
Tynki; Pan Czesław tel 606334740 mialy byc pod malowanie a do perfekcji jeszcze troche brakowalo ale mimo wszystko mialem w planach gladzie wiec pod gladzie wszystko ok 
Biała lista
Hydraulik Firma AMD z Łęk k. Myślenic wszystko sprawnie na dobrych materialach. Biały montaż tez szybko i estetycznie
Wylewki Pan Mariusz z Bieńkówki tel 692592866. rowno i szybko i w jeden dzien  :wink: 
Adaptacje wnetrz gładzie malowanie flizowanie i poddasze firma LM DESIGN z Krzywaczki tel 503643748. Prace wykonane bardzo estetycznie oraz na uwage zasluguje fachowe doradztwo i kontakt z wykonawca.

Szukam jeszcze kogos do elewacji kompleksowo wraz z podbitka na wiosne 2019. Jesli mozecie kogos polecic to bede wdzieczny.

----------


## filippo2

Czy ktoś poleci jakąś uczciwą i rzetelną firmę budowlaną do budowy domu w stanie surowym z okolic Wieliczki?

----------


## wp_mh

> Niestety po takim czasie muszę potwierdzić tamtą opinię.
> 
> *UWAGA NA:*
> 
> * BUD KACZMARCZYK aka WAKK-BAU" aka Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk DOMBUD* 
> 
> *Telefon nadal taki sam: 507256723*
> 
> Na początku wszystko miło, Pan Krzysztof opowiada jakie to wszystko jest proste i jak on to lubi murować z ytonga.
> ...



* Uwaga na Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk, tel: 534952374*  Gnojek wzial zaliczke i zostawil mnie ze scianami na zime, bez stropu!. Nie odibera telefonow, nie umie nawet pisac i jest mega bezczelny. Opoznienia ma nieziemskie. Na poczatku wszystko bylo b. ladnie, bierze zaliczke cos robi, potem raz przychodzi raz nie, w ciagu miesiaca ma 3 pogrzeby. *Uwaga, bo nadal oszukuje!*

----------


## lukmach

> * Uwaga na Krzysztof Kaczmarczyk, tel: 534952374*  Gnojek wzial zaliczke i zostawil mnie ze scianami na zime, bez stropu!. Nie odibera telefonow, nie umie nawet pisac i jest mega bezczelny. Opoznienia ma nieziemskie. Na poczatku wszystko bylo b. ladnie, bierze zaliczke cos robi, potem raz przychodzi raz nie, w ciagu miesiaca ma 3 pogrzeby. *Uwaga, bo nadal oszukuje!*



Miałem spotkanie z p. Krzysztofem, generalnie zrobił dobre wrażenie. Pewne obawy wynikały z tego, że prowadziłęm z nim wcześniej korespondencję i nigdy się nie podpisywał, w zasadzie to nie wiedziałem z kim do końca rozmawiam (kontakt z oferii), ale też na początku nie chciał pokazać aktualnej budowy. Na spotkaniu się jednak przedstawił i wtedy mogłem przeszukać informacje w internecie, zgodził się też pokazać aktualną budowę. Po przeczytaniu m.in tego forum oraz jednego bloga zrezygnowałem z dalszych rozmów z p. Krzysztofem i nie jechałem oglądać budowy (nie mogę jej ocenić). Jako, że dość intensywnie szukałem wykonawcy do budowy domu, sprawdzałem zarówno osoby polecane tutaj, ale też z oferii, olx, szukajfachowca, itp. Jeżdziłem na aktualne budowy i mogę napisać, że w przypadku firm polecanych tutaj (Sławomir Dudek, Marian Węgrzyn, Piotr Brzezicki, ekipa p. Grzegorza (okolice Lubnia), Madej z Radwanowic), widać naprawdę dobre budowanie i się z nimi konkretnie rozmawia, natomiast ekipy z tych innych źródeł to w 90% była mniejsza lub większa masakra (styropian przykryje). Ostatecznie wybór padł na jedną z wymienionych ekip, narazie nie napiszę jaką, wstrzymam się do rozpoczęcia, a w zasadzie zakończenia budowy.
Ale trzeba też pamietać, że w internecie zdecydowanie częściej wylewa sie żale niż chwali kogoś - tak więc trzeba zachować pewien dystans do mniej przychylnych komentarzy. Sprawdzać, sprawdzać i jeszcze raz sprawdzać.

----------


## szogu

> Witam. 
> Nasz domek juz prawie na ukończeniu. Realizacja w okolicach Wieliczki. Moge podzielic sie opiniami o fachowcach ktorzy u nas pracowali:
> Do czarnej listy nie musze dopisywać nikogo 
> Szara lista:
> SSZ; Firma Budowlana Józef..ogolnie do calosci i jakosci prac nie mam zastrzezen, jedyne co to slaby kontakt na lini wykonawca inwestor\
> Instalacje elektryczne zrobione we wlasnym zakresie
> Tynki; Pan Czesław tel 606334740 mialy byc pod malowanie a do perfekcji jeszcze troche brakowalo ale mimo wszystko mialem w planach gladzie wiec pod gladzie wszystko ok 
> Biała lista
> Hydraulik Firma AMD z Łęk k. Myślenic wszystko sprawnie na dobrych materialach. Biały montaż tez szybko i estetycznie
> ...


Pan Paweł Obrębski - 691507450

Może nie tanio, ale mają wiedzę i robią bardzo dobrze. Robią we trzech, więc nie super szybko, ale ja uważam że to akurat lepiej. Mają odległe terminy.

----------


## olka1912

CZARNA LISTA 
Firma G.M.-Bud Grzegorz Maciaś Łososina Dolna

Firma wykonała mi elewacje domu,  po nie całym roku elewacja popękała w wielu miejscach, pojawiły się zacieki spowodowane zła obróbką blacharską. Okazało się że komin i wentylacje zostały poprzewiercane na wylot podczas kotwiczenia styropianu.   Zgłosiłem reklamację czekam osiem m-cy a firma jedynie obiecuje poprawki i nic z tym nie robi. NIE POLECAM A WRĘCZ PRZESTRZEGAM!!!!!!!

----------


## piotr84444

Przestrzegam wszystkich prze panem MICHAŁEM GUTEM. Zrobiono mi dach z użyciem zainfekowanego drewna, musiałem zatrudnić firmę do zwalczania tych szkodników co wyniosło prawie 10 tys. Pan Michał oczywiście umywa ręce od tej sprawy, choć sam załatwiał mi drewno.  Jedna strona dachu się "zapadła" co widać gołym okiem i wiele innych niedociągnięć.  TRAGEDIA! ! ! Proszę i wpisanie na Pana Michała na czarną listę.

----------


## JNK

> Nie jest ciężko, opinie są różne. Dlatego pytam czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał z nimi doczynienia.


Odradzam Piotra Chmielika (obecnie: PERFECT PIOTR CHMIELIK, kiedyś: Usługi Ogólnobudowlane) miałem do czynienia z tym oszustem (bo budowlańcem ciężko go nazwać). Będzie wprowadzał zmiany bez konsultacji z inwestorem, o których dowiesz się po fakcie. Nie wykona izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Więźba wykonana przez tego oszusta będzie groziła osunięciem dachu. Kradnie towar z budowy !!! 
Więcej informacji udzielę pod numerem telefonu: 693 554 926

----------


## Magdalena89999

Witam,
Biała lista firma LM Design tel. 503 643 748, 723 151 235. Panowie robią:
Gładzie, Płyta karton gips, Remonty mieszkań, Malowanie mieszkań, Prace działkowe, Szpachlowanie, Elewacje i ocieplenia, Ogrodnik, Ocieplanie Pianką PUR, Glazurnicy, Remonty domów i kamienic, Remont łazienki, Remonty biur.
Serdecznie polecam. Panowie są rzetelni, godni zaufania, słowni, zawsze doradzą, swoje miejsce pracy utrzymują w należytym porządku. Przed pracą zabezpieczyli starannie flizy, okna, drzwi. Dzięki Panom mogłam wykończyć dom płynnie, bez przestoju, bez stresu. Prace wykonują starannie i na wysokim poziomie. Gdy potrzebowałam fachowców do innej dziedziny związanej z domem pomogli mi skompletować ludzi. Jestem tej firmie bardzo wdzięczna i mogę ją spokojnie polecić.  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .

----------


## BodzenkaKa

Hej,

Poszukujemy ekipy do wykonania SSO z dachem, albo nawet i kolejnych etapów jesli faktycznie się sprawdzają i oferuja takie usługi.

Budowa domu ok 200m2 pow, parterowy z poddaszem bez piwnicy, Tyniec Kraków. Budowa w przyszłym roku. Bardzo będę wdzięczna za polecenia Waszych ekip, póki co udało mi się stąd wywnioskować, że polecacie Pana Sikorę i Tuptex - czy te polecenia aktualne, czy może jeszcze macie jakąś firmę ?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Moloj

Witam bardzo proszę o kontakt właśnie zerwałem umowę z tą firmą sprawę zgłaszam do prokuratory robili u mnie jak u państwa

----------


## manfred1

A tak bez emocji i po polsku możesz napisać?

----------


## szymek008

Biała lista: *SuperTynki z Krakowa:* Świetna współpraca od samego początku. Od razu widać że jest to ekipa z dużym doświadczeniem. Podczas odbioru prac nie mieliśmy żadnych uwag. Wszystkie ściany trzymają pion (sprawdzane 2,5 metrową poziomicą) a efekt zdecydowanie powyżej naszych oczekiwań. Poziomica w każdym miejscu przylega gładko do ściany. Pełen profesjonalizm.

----------


## Orchidea55

> Witajcie, 
> chciałabym dodać do najczarniejszej z list *SKŁAD BUDOWALNY - FIRMA "ZYCHBUD", JAROSŁAW ZYCH z Szymbarku*
> 
> Dwa miesiące temu zamówiliśmy pustaka na kwote prawie 15 000, zapłacone przelewem z góry. Do tej pory towaru nie ma...
> Mają tysiąc wymówek, od "cegielnia nie wyprodukowała", "już w środę dostawa", "proszę zadzwonić jutro bo ustalamy grafik dostaw" aż po "przecież nic nie zamawialiście u nas". W tym momencie mamy miesiąc opóźnień na budowie, brak materiałów oraz pieniędzy. Sprzedają wirtualny towar  - olx, allegro. Mają również drugą firmę, NATUM.
> Łatwo znaleźć po numerze telefonu: +48 602 754 847 Jarosław.


To chyba mają już trzecią firmę Natum Plus. Telefon stacjonarny pod którym oszukują to 18 35103020

----------


## Orchidea55

Zychbud oszuści.
Zychbud. Natum, Natum Plus. Wszystkie działają pod jednym telefonem. OSZUŚCI. Omijać szerokim łukiem. Pieniądze wpłacone i ani towaru ani zwrotu kasy.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

Cześć, na geodetę polecam "R-Geo" Rafał Mieszaniec Usługi Geodezyjne 
Na razie bez zarzutów wykonana mapa DCP. Umówieni jesteśmy na wiosnę na tyczenie oraz na koniec inwestycji do inwentaryzacji. Kompleksowa obsługa, brak problemów. Można się dogadać.

----------


## waka

Poleci ktoś dobrego fliziarza z południa Małopolski?

----------


## arek331

Ktoś godny polecania do wylewek? Może być anhydryt. Najlepiej rejon Tarnowa

----------


## Arek1608

Biała lista: FRB Ślusarczyk
Firma wykonywała podłogę strychu z płyt OSB i ocieplenie całego poddasza wełna wraz z zabudowa gk. Całość wykonana bardzo solidnie, fachowo i czysto. Polecam.

----------


## boldix

Moja biała lista:

Temat budowy mam juz za sobą, związku z tym chciałbym się podzielić z kontaktami ekip, które polecam(budowa pod Krakowem):
- stan surowy firma rodzinna z pod Limanowej : 781159295
- tynki kwarcowe(robota pierwsza klasa) usługi wykonują na terenie południowej Polski i w Warszawie : https://www.facebook.com/tynkikwarcowe/
- najlepsze ceny dachówek , wełny, styropianu(nalezy się targowac od wyceny): https://www.edachy.com.pl/
-  wentylacja mechaniczna firma z Bochni  ale wykonują usługi na terenie południowej Polski : tel 502728226
-okna Vetrex firma Unimar Tarnów
- stolarz(najlepszy wykonawca jakiego miałem, super cena,terminowy,precyzyjna robota) Rzeszów, ale usługi wykonuje w promieniu 300km tel 781211605
- podłogi drewniane , firma z Podkarpacia, ale  jeżdzą po Polsce: http://www.podlogisklep.pl
- barierki zew  z nierdzewki  firma z pod Tarnowa: http://www.api-steel.com.pl/
- meble kuchenne firma z Radomska : 604266149
Dodam jeszcze że wycena w firmach z Krakowa to strata czasu, ceny mają nieraz 2 razy wyższe niż firmy  z poza

----------


## maciuspala

> Ktoś godny polecania do wylewek? Może być anhydryt. Najlepiej rejon Tarnowa


Jeśli anhydryt to bezapelacyjnie Szczepan Gac z Zakliczyna 665956487, robi też zwykle cementówki.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Moja biała lista:
> 
> Temat budowy mam juz za sobą, związku z tym chciałbym się podzielić z kontaktami ekip, które polecam(budowa pod Krakowem):
> - stan surowy firma rodzinna z pod Limanowej : 781159295
> - tynki kwarcowe(robota pierwsza klasa) usługi wykonują na terenie południowej Polski i w Warszawie : https://www.facebook.com/tynkikwarcowe/
> - najlepsze ceny dachówek , wełny, styropianu(nalezy się targowac od wyceny): https://www.edachy.com.pl/
> -  wentylacja mechaniczna firma z Bochni  ale wykonują usługi na terenie południowej Polski : tel 502728226
> -okna Vetrex firma Unimar Tarnów
> - stolarz(najlepszy wykonawca jakiego miałem, super cena,terminowy,precyzyjna robota) Rzeszów, ale usługi wykonuje w promieniu 300km tel 781211605
> ...


Świetne informacje, my startujemy dopiero w czerwcu, ale bardzo uważnie śledzimy ten wątek. Dzięki za kontakty, na pewnie skorzystamy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ann300

Wylewki robiła nam firma z Tarnowa. Mixokret. Wyszło OK. tel. 509429111

----------


## kamieniarz

Witam
na wiosnę zaczynamy budowę domu,mamy na oku firmę Pol-buk Jarosław Bukowski.Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał z nimi styczność?Na internecie wiele o nich niema,a gość już woła zaliczkę na zaklepanie terminu.Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Kamila.

> Witam
> na wiosnę zaczynamy budowę domu,mamy na oku firmę Pol-buk Jarosław Bukowski.Czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał z nimi styczność?Na internecie wiele o nich niema,a gość już woła zaliczkę na zaklepanie terminu.Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Żadnych zaliczek, chyba że masz za dużo kasy i chcesz ją na początku rozdawać na prawo i lewo. 
Kasa dopiero po wykonaniu części prac, końcówka po odebraniu etapu bez uwag kierbuda lub wyprostowaniu ewentualnych niedoróbek.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

By zaklepać termin, podpisz umowę. W umowie zaznacz odpowiednie kary umowne dla 2 stron by miał pewność że mu nie uciekniesz. Dodatkowo płatność po etapach a nie przed.

----------


## SlawekJ

> Wybrałem do współpracy 3 firmy
> *Tynki* 
> P.P.H.U LIZOŃ TYNKI MASZYNOWE LIZOŃ KRZYSZTOF
> Brzyna 1, 33-389 Jazowsko
> 
> *Hydraulik*
> Salon Techniki Grzewczej Fullinstal
> ul. Pisary 16
> 32-050 Skawina
> ...


Jesteś z okolic KRAKOWA?!  Zapraszam na budowĘ mam 100% zepsutą wylewka przez tego pana.

----------


## wanio3

> Czy ktoś poleci jakąś uczciwą i rzetelną firmę budowlaną do budowy domu w stanie surowym z okolic Wieliczki?


Dzień dobry, 
polecam firmę Tadeusz Włodek Usługi Budowlane z Czyżowa. Roboty wykonują w terminie, rzetelnie i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. 

Zapraszam również do współpracy ze mną, świadczę usługi kierownika budowy. Poniżej link do ofert: 

https://www.oferteo.pl/krzysztof-was.../firma/3438351

https://oferia.pl/wykonawca/krzysztof-wasko/1092888


Pozdrawiam

----------


## SlawekJ

> Wybrałem do współpracy 3 firmy
> *Tynki* 
> P.P.H.U LIZOŃ TYNKI MASZYNOWE LIZOŃ KRZYSZTOF
> Brzyna 1, 33-389 Jazowsko
> 
> *Hydraulik*
> Salon Techniki Grzewczej Fullinstal
> ul. Pisary 16
> 32-050 Skawina
> ...


G

----------


## radar22

> Hej,
> 
> Poszukujemy ekipy do wykonania SSO z dachem, albo nawet i kolejnych etapów jesli faktycznie się sprawdzają i oferuja takie usługi.
> 
> Budowa domu ok 200m2 pow, parterowy z poddaszem bez piwnicy, Tyniec Kraków. Budowa w przyszłym roku. Bardzo będę wdzięczna za polecenia Waszych ekip, póki co udało mi się stąd wywnioskować, że polecacie Pana Sikorę i Tuptex - czy te polecenia aktualne, czy może jeszcze macie jakąś firmę ?
> Pozdrawiam!


Mi Sikora budował dom na początku 2017. Nadal jestem zadowolony z tego co zrobili  :smile: 

Była to jedna z bardziej ogarniętych i zorganizowanych ekip które miałem.

----------


## kokly

Witam forumowiczów,

czy ktoś w Państwa miał doświadczenia ze *ściankami industrialnymi / loftowymi*? Coś jak na zdjęciu
https://loftmylove.com/wp-content/up...a-dzialowa.jpg

Poszukuję rzetelnego fachowca, który nie weźmie za to milionów monet.

Za wszelkie rekomendacje, ostrzeżenia z góry dziękuję,
Pozdrawiam,
Łukasz

----------


## luthien.tinuviel

Czy ktoś się orientuje, gdzie dostanę dobre ceny na okna firmy Daco?
Nie mają wielu punktów partnerskich w Małopolsce ale może ktoś miał przyjemność (lub nieprzyjemność) nabrać doświadczenia w którymś?

----------


## Dark0

> Czy ktoś się orientuje, gdzie dostanę dobre ceny na okna firmy Daco?
> Nie mają wielu punktów partnerskich w Małopolsce ale może ktoś miał przyjemność (lub nieprzyjemność) nabrać doświadczenia w którymś?


Ja brałem w Osieczanach u Pana Macieja tel  605 258 308. Bardzo dobry kontakt i ceny również dobre.

----------


## toommm

> Ja brałem w Osieczanach u Pana Macieja tel  605 258 308. Bardzo dobry kontakt i ceny również dobre.


Czyżby kolega pracował nawet w domu ?

----------


## Dark0

> Czyżby kolega pracował nawet w domu ?


Jeśli pytanie skierowane do mnie to nie rozumiem czego dotyczy.

----------


## yuwaxl2

Poleci ktoś kogoś do wylewek anhydrytowych? Najlepiej z okolic Krakowa. Dzięki

----------


## Azauriel

> Hej,
> 
> Poszukujemy ekipy do wykonania SSO z dachem, albo nawet i kolejnych etapów jesli faktycznie się sprawdzają i oferuja takie usługi.
> 
> Budowa domu ok 200m2 pow, parterowy z poddaszem bez piwnicy, Tyniec Kraków. Budowa w przyszłym roku. Bardzo będę wdzięczna za polecenia Waszych ekip, póki co udało mi się stąd wywnioskować, że polecacie Pana Sikorę i Tuptex - czy te polecenia aktualne, czy może jeszcze macie jakąś firmę ?
> Pozdrawiam!


Jeżeli chodzi o pracę Pana Sikory - zapraszam do siebie na budowę (Tyniec-obok placu ćwiczeń). Buduje do SSO Pan Sikora. Jestem zadowolony, ale najlepiej osobiście ocenić. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Orchidea55

> Witajcie, 
> chciałabym dodać do najczarniejszej z list *SKŁAD BUDOWALNY - FIRMA "ZYCHBUD", JAROSŁAW ZYCH z Szymbarku*
> 
> Dwa miesiące temu zamówiliśmy pustaka na kwote prawie 15 000, zapłacone przelewem z góry. Do tej pory towaru nie ma...
> Mają tysiąc wymówek, od "cegielnia nie wyprodukowała", "już w środę dostawa", "proszę zadzwonić jutro bo ustalamy grafik dostaw" aż po "przecież nic nie zamawialiście u nas". W tym momencie mamy miesiąc opóźnień na budowie, brak materiałów oraz pieniędzy. Sprzedają wirtualny towar  - olx, allegro. Mają również drugą firmę, NATUM.
> Łatwo znaleźć po numerze telefonu: +48 602 754 847 Jarosław.


Niestety zostałam oszukana w taki sam sposób. Omijajcie szerokim łukiem

----------


## AG_home

skoro zapłaciłaś przelewem to masz dowód wpłaty. Skład nie wystawił faktury, nie podpisałaś tez odbioru towaru. Podpisywałaś jakąś umowę/zamówienie? Jak dla mnie sprawa nadaje się do sądu.

----------


## rutex

Witam

Polecam firmę pwsolid z Biskupic.
U mnie robili 140m przyłącza wodociągowego.
Praca wykonana, teren drogi utwardzony, doprowadzony do stanu przed wykopem.
Cena była normalna, a jedyni sami robią przewierty

----------


## kropka77

Ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić Artflex z Tarnowa. Robili tylko wykończeniówkę, ale nie było się absolutnie do czego przyczepić. Inne firmy, które zajmowały się pozostałymi etapami budowy napsuły nam mniej lub więcej krwi, ale pan Darek wywiązał się jak należy. Szkoda tylko, że to rzadkość  :bash:

----------


## waka

Poleci ktoś kogoś od kładzenia płytek z południa Małopolski?

----------


## szogu

> Poleci ktoś kogoś od kładzenia płytek z południa Małopolski?


Cześć,
Polecam Pana Krzysztofa, tel: 888 955 975.
Pochodzi z okolic Nowego Targu, więc na południu Małopolski  :yes: 
Robi na 4 w skali do 5. Płaszczyzny ok, symetria ok, dostosowanie do wymagań ok. Trochę marudzi, ale robi  :smile: 
Wady: Nie robi białego montażu, dolicza za dodatkowe prace po fakcie pomimo, że były wymienione do wyliczenia wyceny na początku. Posiada maszynę do płytek max 90 cm. Musiałem specjalnie wypożyczać większy stół na płytki 120 cm.
Całościowo ceny ok.

----------


## szogu

Szukam firmę do wykonania kutych balustrad balkonowych, bramy wjazdowej i bramki.
Ktoś poleci?

----------


## waka

> Cześć,
> Polecam Pana Krzysztofa, tel: 888 955 975.
> Pochodzi z okolic Nowego Targu, więc na południu Małopolski 
> Robi na 4 w skali do 5. Płaszczyzny ok, symetria ok, dostosowanie do wymagań ok. Trochę marudzi, ale robi 
> Wady: Nie robi białego montażu, dolicza za dodatkowe prace po fakcie pomimo, że były wymienione do wyliczenia wyceny na początku. Posiada maszynę do płytek max 90 cm. Musiałem specjalnie wypożyczać większy stół na płytki 120 cm.
> Całościowo ceny ok.


Dzięki. Odezwę się do niego

----------


## glacjusz

Witam,
Zwracam się z prośbą do Forumowiczów: poszukuję ekipy do remontu mieszkania w kamienicy w Katowicach, remont generalny łącznie ze skuciem tynków i starych płytek, wymianą instalacji itp. Proszę o namiary na dobre i sprawdzone ekipy!!!!

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!!!

----------


## maciuspala

Ja już prawie będę się wprowadzał więc kilka ekip przerobiłem....
Już kilku fachowców polecilem forumowiczom, wiem że na razie wszyscy byli zadowoleni.... 
Przypomnę.... 
Budowa domu Zbigniew Kozioł - niestety terminów brak, i robi tylko w obrębie 15 km i tak się od roboty ogonić nie może...
Okna Vetrex z Unimaru czyli forumowy Cinek, oknami jestem zachwycony....
Rolety zewnętrzne z silnikami Somfy firma Jachimek z Błonie koło Tarnowa rewelacyjne podejście i super cena... 
Elewacje Darek Pajor z Siemiechowa, tak zrobił elewacje że wykończył mi cały dom, nie wypuściłem go robił łazienki, tapetę malowanie i kładzenie kamienia.... Niestety w w tym roku terminów brak... 
Fotowoltaika od Tomasza Gumulaka z okolic Rytra, ja jestem zachwycony i nie tylko ja bo już 4 instalacje zrobił forumowiczom a jeszcze 3 się negocjują bo ceny ma rewelacyjne..... 
Pompa ciepła Samsung montaż Neoklima, p. Michał instalator posiada ogromna wiedzę i fajne podejście..... Zawsze telefony odbiera a to jest ważne.... 
Wylewki Gacbud z Słonej super fachowcy robili z polecenia już kilka robót każdy zadowolony... 
Tynki Marcin Ciesielczyk z Siemiechowa specjalizuje się w gipsowych i robi je świetnie.... Ostatnio był u mnie przyszły klient oglądać moje tynki i nie wierzył że nie ma na ścianach gładzi..... Tylko wyszlifowałem żyrafą.... 
Hydraulike robił mi Dominik Nadolnik z Zakliczyna, młody chłopak dokładnie robi i jeszcze nie jest drogi.... Zresztą ostatnio robił hydraulike i 2 forumowiczów po montażu pompy przez Neoklimę. 
Penele podłogowe Mariusz Wzorek z Zakliczyna znam gościa od 20 lat kładzie na co dzień panele więc wiedziałem że zrobi je perfekcyjnie.... I tak zrobił.... Policzył 11 zł za m2 z listwami więc cena dobra.... 
Schody i kuchnie oraz szafy robi Marcin Baniak z Brzeska, robił mi kuchnie 10 lat temu, kilka kuchni wśród znajomych, w zeszłym roku u szwagra więc byłem pewny że zrobi u mnie rewelacyjnie... Nie pomyliłem się, zaletą jest jego że nie nadciąga na drogie rozwiązania a nawet czasami się dziwię że podpowiada że można zrobić taniej i lepiej skoro mógłby lepiej zarobić, mi za 11, 5 mb kuchni wysokiej pod sufit, fronty lakierowane na wysoki połysk w tym spora część w metalic co jest potwornie drogie powiedział 16 tys, cena to połowa ceny z salonów które liczą sobie bo zawsze frajer się znajdzie... 
Wodę robił mi gość z Brzeska, zrobił szybko i tanio, za podpięcie wody 25 mb plus podłączenie w kotłowni wziął 1600 zl co jest bardzo tanio, zresztą robi wszystkim w okolicy i każdy zadowolony.... 
To chyba tyle... 
Nie zadowolony jestem tylko z gościa to kładł mi płytki w kotłowni, wziął 30 zł za m2 a nie warta ta robota była nawet 10 zł.... Zrobił 2 ścianki działowe i zabudowę schodów i wywaliłem go z roboty.... Paprok jak cholera.....

----------


## Wujor

Witam, poszukuję wykonawcy frontowego ogrodzenia wraz z bramą automatyczną oraz furtką. Okolice Myślenic.

----------


## darek budowa

Szukam solidniej firmy do tynków wewnętrznych. Kogo polecacie? Okolice Myślenic , Suchej beskidzkiej i terenów w pobliżu

----------


## corey10

Witam wszystkich drogich, pomocnych i uczynnych forumowiczów  :big grin: 

Zaczynam się rozglądać za wykonawcami, choć obecnie dopiero finalizuję projekt. Szukam firmy która dobrze się czuje w płytach fundamentowych i silikatach.
Bardzo proszę o polecanie firm od:
- samej płyty fundamentowej lub
- płyta + SSO lub
- płyta + SSO + dalsze etapy jeśli ktoś robił z jedną firmą i jest zadowolony

Oczywiście zależy mi na dobrym stosunku jakość/cena, pośpiechu nie ma, mogę poczekać jeśli warto. Budowa kilka km na południe od Krakowa.

----------


## tony.l

Witam wszystkich,
jestem w trakcie poszukiwania ekipy budowlanej do postawienia SSO pod Krakowem w Sieborowicach, nawiązałem kontakt z firmą Cież-Bud  Wojciech Cież z Kasinki Małej .Czy ktoś z grona inwestorów miał z nimi do czynienia?

----------


## AliP

Ja też poszukuję poszukuję wykonawcy frontowego ogrodzenia wraz z bramą automatyczną oraz furtką  :smile: 
Północ Krakowa (Giebułtów)

----------


## maciuspala

Do mojej długiej listy mogę dołączyć Grzegorza vel oszczędnygrześ z forum, zrobił mi w zeszłym roku rozłożenie instalacji WM a w poniedziałek podłączył rekuperator.Całość spięta jednym z najdroższych rekuperatorów czyli Thessla Green 400 Home za cenę niższą niż inni chcieli za zestaw na najtańszym reku za 4-5 tyś.Robotę wykonał fachowo, doradził kilka rzeczy i na dzień dzisiejszy uważam go za jednego z najlepszych wykonawców na mojej budowie.
W zeszłym tygodniu miałem też montowane drzwi wewnętrze zamówione w firmie Mark w Brzesku, montaż wykonany przez ekipę Grzegorza tez przebiegł w pełni profesjonalnie, 11 drzwi zamontowane od 7,00 do 16,00.
Nie długo będę miał jeszcze fachowca od oczyszczalni, czeka aż mróz odpuści i montujemy Kingspana...czy będzie fachowo nie omieszkam napisać.

----------


## corey10

> Do mojej długiej listy mogę dołączyć Grzegorza vel oszczędnygrześ z forum, zrobił mi w zeszłym roku rozłożenie instalacji WM a w poniedziałek podłączył rekuperator.Całość spięta jednym z najdroższych rekuperatorów czyli Thessla Green 400 Home za cenę niższą niż inni chcieli za zestaw na najtańszym reku za 4-5 tyś.Robotę wykonał fachowo, doradził kilka rzeczy i na dzień dzisiejszy uważam go za jednego z najlepszych wykonawców na mojej budowie.
> W zeszłym tygodniu miałem też montowane drzwi wewnętrze zamówione w firmie Mark w Brzesku, montaż wykonany przez ekipę Grzegorza tez przebiegł w pełni profesjonalnie, 11 drzwi zamontowane od 7,00 do 16,00.
> Nie długo będę miał jeszcze fachowca od oczyszczalni, czeka aż mróz odpuści i montujemy Kingspana...czy będzie fachowo nie omieszkam napisać.


Co w chodzi w zakres usług Grzegorza i jego ekipy poza instalacją WM i drzwi?

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Jak ktoś będzie poszukiwał dobrego architekta z Krakowa, to proszę o kontakt.
Chyba, że tu go przedstawię, najwyżej mod usunie :big tongue: 
Polecam go z czystym sumieniem.

http://chowaniecarchitekci.firmy.net...-klientow.html

----------


## corey10

Architektów, geodetów, geologów to jest cała masa. Brakuje ekip budowlanych, których poleconych tutaj jest zaledwie kilka, a takich poleconych wielokrotnie to może ze dwie na całą Małopolskę  :eek:

----------


## maciuspala

> Co w chodzi w zakres usług Grzegorza i jego ekipy poza instalacją WM i drzwi?


Zbieżność imion , drzwi montowała ekipa innego Grzegorza, montażysty firmy Mark :Smile: 
oszczednygrzes vel Grzegorz zajmuje się szeroko pojęta wentylacją, chłodzeniem i grzaniem, czyli WM, klimatyzacje zwykłe, kanałowe.
Ogólnie to człowiek orkiestra bardziej robi to z fascynacji do tematu niż zarobku, oczywiście do garnka trzeba coś włożyć i za darmo nie robi, ale widać u niego wiedzę i pasję :wink: 

Pewnie w lecie będzie mi montował klimatyzację a wcześniej obiecał jeszcze użyczyć kamery termowizyjnej i zrobić test szczelności budynku...

Ja mam taki plus że mieszka ode mnie na przełaj 10 km a drogą niestety już ok 25 km ale jest pod ręką.

----------


## airbuss

Witajcie. Ma ktos do polecenia, hydraulika okolice Skawiny /Krakowa; do zrobienia instalacja wodna, kanalizacyjna, a po rozłożeniu styropianiu również, podłogówka na częsci domu na reszcie grzejniki. Byłbym wdzięczny za namiary. Tu lub na maila: [email protected]

----------


## katka

Fullinstal Skawina

----------


## slusar

> Witajcie. Ma ktos do polecenia, hydraulika okolice Skawiny /Krakowa; do zrobienia instalacja wodna, kanalizacyjna, a po rozłożeniu styropianiu również, podłogówka na częsci domu na reszcie grzejniki. Byłbym wdzięczny za namiary. Tu lub na maila: [email protected]


Fullinstall Skawina, polecalem wielokrotnie

----------


## szogu

> Do mojej długiej listy mogę dołączyć Grzegorza vel oszczędnygrześ z forum, zrobił mi w zeszłym roku rozłożenie instalacji WM a w poniedziałek podłączył rekuperator.Całość spięta jednym z najdroższych rekuperatorów czyli Thessla Green 400 Home za cenę niższą niż inni chcieli za zestaw na najtańszym reku za 4-5 tyś.Robotę wykonał fachowo, doradził kilka rzeczy i na dzień dzisiejszy uważam go za jednego z najlepszych wykonawców na mojej budowie.
> W zeszłym tygodniu miałem też montowane drzwi wewnętrze zamówione w firmie Mark w Brzesku, montaż wykonany przez ekipę Grzegorza tez przebiegł w pełni profesjonalnie, 11 drzwi zamontowane od 7,00 do 16,00.
> Nie długo będę miał jeszcze fachowca od oczyszczalni, czeka aż mróz odpuści i montujemy Kingspana...czy będzie fachowo nie omieszkam napisać.


No dobrze, a namiary na oszczędnegogrzesia?  :smile:

----------


## boldix

> Architektów, geodetów, geologów to jest cała masa. Brakuje ekip budowlanych, których poleconych tutaj jest zaledwie kilka, a takich poleconych wielokrotnie to może ze dwie na całą Małopolskę


Rzeczywiscie masz racje, że Architektów, geodetów, geologów jest b. dużo. To jest efekt byle jakiego kształcenia, byle więcej bo za każdego łepka uczelnia ma kase.Sami mgr i inż. Efekt jest teraz  taki, ze brakuje osób z konkretnym fachem w ręku. U mnie fliziarz robil 5 tyg, wziął 12tys na rękę. W/w mgr moze tylko pomarzyć  o takich zarobkach.

----------


## maciuspala

Oszczednygrzes  vel Grzegorz 665071215 akurat to forumowicz więc nie obrazi się za telefon.

----------


## evaviktoria

krzysztofcz3:
*CZARNA LISTA*

*Tynki*
*p. Marek Lempart*Lista najczarniejsza z czarnych. Prace rozpoczęte z opóźnieniem, wykonane na żenującym poziomie (ekipa była chyba z ulicy). P. Marek zgodził się, że praca została wykonana tragicznie, i wykonał poprawki. Efekt wciąż niezadowalający. Odradzamy![/QUOTE]

Witam Pana,

Jestem również osobą poszkodowaną przez Pana Marka Lemparta i jego pseudo fachowców. Ten pan jest autorem wylewki, której wady spowodowały zniszczenie drewnianej podłogi w cały mieszkaniu. Teraz jedyną możliwością naprawy jest... zrobienie nowej wylewki (po tym, jak mieszkanie zostało generalnie wyremontowane i wykończone). Poza czasem wiąże się to z ogromnymi kosztami, czasem i wyprowadzką. Niestety sprawa skończy się w sądzie, ponieważ p. Lempart uważa, że zawinił u klej do podłogi, co jest bzdurą (mam miażdżącą opinię biegłego rzeczoznawcy nt tej "wylewki"). W międzyczasie poszukuję osób poszkodowanych przez tę osobę i jego ekipę. Bardzo proszę o kontakt przez forum lub mailowo na [email protected]. Dziękuję

----------


## corey10

Czy ktoś miał może do czynienia z firmą Tuptex albo z firmą Daniel Lewiński DL DESIGN lub Pro Constructions z Limanowej? Jak wrażenia?

----------


## dygus

Witam,
Jeśli ktoś szuka taniego a solidnego ślusarza polecam:
Firma Handlowo - Produkcyjna "Fuerte" Łukasz Mucha z Bochni
Bardzo duże doświadczenie w ślusarstwie, jeśli ktoś szuka osoby kto tanio i fachowo wykona ogrodzenie, bramę itp. naprawdę polecam.
U mnie wykonał bramy w dużo niższej cenie niż konkurencja, i co ważne w terminie.
Telefon do Pana Łukasza 507-367-711
https://fuerte.net.pl/

----------


## maciuspala

> Witam,
> Jeśli ktoś szuka taniego a solidnego ślusarza polecam:
> Firma Handlowo - Produkcyjna "Fuerte" Łukasz Mucha z Bochni
> Bardzo duże doświadczenie w ślusarstwie, jeśli ktoś szuka osoby kto tanio i fachowo wykona ogrodzenie, bramę itp. naprawdę polecam.
> U mnie wykonał bramy w dużo niższej cenie niż konkurencja, i co ważne w terminie.
> Telefon do Pana Łukasza 507-367-711
> https://fuerte.net.pl/


Uwielbiam 1 postówców którzy akurat 1 post i polecają kogoś, tak się składa że mieszkam niedaleko mogę podjechać i zobaczyć na własne oczy że sam siebie nie reklamujesz? Bo firmy nie kojarzę....

----------


## aglar

Biała lista: 
geodeta Mariusz Gobiecki tel. 693134970
Wszystko terminowo, fachowo i w przystępnej cenie.

----------


## rutex

Witam
Może ktoś polecić porządnego kierownika budowy? Okolice Wieliczka.

----------


## szogu

> Witam
> Może ktoś polecić porządnego kierownika budowy? Okolice Wieliczka.


Rafał Drzymała - 601 514 569
Jak nie odbierze, bądź zrzuci, to oddzwoni.

Prowadził u mnie budowę (Węgrzce Wielkie), więc możesz się powołać.

pozdr
Tomek

----------


## corey10

Czy ktoś kojarzy firmę F.H.U. ,,PERFEKT" Dom-Budownictwo Robert Kędra ??

----------


## dygus

> Czy ktoś kojarzy firmę F.H.U. ,,PERFEKT" Dom-Budownictwo Robert Kędra ??


U mnie Pan Robert będzie budował dom w marcu, wypowiem się dopiero w Maju.

Nie polecam firmy:
Ściany, krzywe nie maja kątów prostych:


Złe wymiary okienne:

Brak zbrojenia w stropie:

Niedokładności przy docinaniu pustaków:


Izolacja malowana w zalanym wykopie, nawet 3 pustaków pod oknami nie potrafili wymurować w poziomie.
Dla zainteresowanych mam dużo więcej zdjęć.
Z daleka od firmy "Perfekt"

----------


## dygus

> Uwielbiam 1 postówców którzy akurat 1 post i polecają kogoś, tak się składa że mieszkam niedaleko mogę podjechać i zobaczyć na własne oczy że sam siebie nie reklamujesz? Bo firmy nie kojarzę....


Zapraszam, na działkę. Też nie kojarzę wszystkich firm z okolicy, chociaż bardzo bym chciał, bo zaczynam teraz budowę, i bardzo by mi sie przydała ta wiedza.

----------


## Qualcolm_

Moja CZARNA lista oraz zdecydowanie odradzam:

Firma od tynków wewnętrznych (oraz może jeszcze czegoś)  to RM-BUD Rafała Maciejowskiego, wszędzie reklamująca się jako EkoTynk lub Eko-tynk. Firma z Bochni, ul. Wygoda. Pan Rafał Maciejowski jak tylko pobierze wystarczającą ilość pieniędzy która go zadowala zwija ekipę się z budowy i nic więcej nie robi.

Jeśli ktoś korzystał bądź korzysta z usług tej firmy proszę o kontakt na PW.

Moje rozgrzebane tynki w tym temacie, polecam galerię zdjęć:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...C5%82-co-dalej

----------


## maciuspala

Od kilku dni hula u mnie oczyszczalnia Kingspan Biopura, czy to dobry czy zły wybór się okaże przez lata, niestety na 5 fachowców którzy wyceniali mi oczyszczalnie 4 proponowalo Biopure a jeden EkoPol.
U mnie robił Maciej Strąg z Rudy Rysia, sąsiad mieszkający 800 m od domu, wybrałem go bo cena była najniższa, bardzo rozsądnie wytłumaczył zagadnienie i wydać że robi to na codzień. Z samej roboty jestem bardzo zadowolony przy okazji trochę podwórko uporządkował w cenie.

----------


## Marton

Czy może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę zajmującą się izolacją dachów płaskich w systemie EPDM?

----------


## strada79

Kierownik budowy Wieliczka Mariusz Nawrot 602407502

----------


## Asan2019

> Moja CZARNA lista oraz zdecydowanie odradzam:
> 
> Firma od tynków wewnętrznych (oraz może jeszcze czegoś)  to RM-BUD Rafała Maciejowskiego, wszędzie reklamująca się jako EkoTynk lub Eko-tynk. Firma z Bochni, ul. Wygoda. Pan Rafał Maciejowski jak tylko pobierze wystarczającą ilość pieniędzy która go zadowala zwija ekipę się z budowy i nic więcej nie robi.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś korzystał bądź korzysta z usług tej firmy proszę o kontakt na PW.
> 
> Moje rozgrzebane tynki w tym temacie, polecam galerię zdjęć:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...C5%82-co-dalej


Witam 
Az tak źle z nimi jest?! Ja jestem z nimi umówiona na tynki na wiosnę. I lekko się przerazilam

----------


## Asan2019

Witam
Prosze o opinie o firmie eko tynk z Bochni Maciejowski Rafał
Jedna znalazłam już negatywna opinie 
A czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto zna ich 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Qualcolm_

> Firma od tynków wewnętrznych (oraz może jeszcze czegoś) to RM-BUD Rafała Maciejowskiego, wszędzie reklamująca się jako EkoTynk lub Eko-tynk. Firma z Bochni, ul. Wygoda






> Witam 
> Az tak źle z nimi jest?! Ja jestem z nimi umówiona na tynki na wiosnę. I lekko się przerazilam


Jak tylko lekko to przejrzyj galerie zdjęć z mojej budowy.
Czy jest z nimi źle? Moje tynki zaczęli w 2017roku i tym sposobem jestem ponad rok w plecy dzięki temu Panu. Pisma z wezwaniami nie pomagały. Teraz to jest na etapie sądowym...
Gdzie ich znalazłaś?

----------


## Evela_86

Witam,
Chcemy na jesień 2019 postawić fundamenty a z początkiem 2020 rozpocząć dalszy etap SSO domu parterowego wg projektu https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a1-v01-WOJ1018 . Jesteśmy na etapie poszukiwania ekipy oraz kierownika budowy. Mamy na oku 2 ekipy, słynnego Pana Józka (Józef Węgrzyn) z tym, że terminy mają dopiero od początku roku 2020 lub ekipę Pana Andrzeja Łagosza, która mogłaby fundamenty zrobić już na jesień. Cena u obu ekip za robociznę jest podobna. Jeżeli możecie jeszcze kogoś polecić to będziemy wdzięczni w celu porównania cen, terminów i współpracy.
Niestety jeżeli chodzi o kierownika budowy to jest wielki problem bo albo z polecenia z bardzo daleka i w związku z tym za dojazdy dużo trzeba by dopłacać i nie mogli by w każdej chwili podjechać albo nie mają terminów albo już nie pracują w zawodzie. Będziemy wdzięczni za każde polecenie. Dobrego kierownika nie jest łatwo znaleźć i to żeby był z "okolicy" - budujemy się w Łuczycach. 
Jeszcze jedna kwestia jeśli chodzi o umowę na wykonanie robót, podpisywaliście? Jeśli tak to jakie? Z karmi za zwłokę i w przypadku ewentualnego wycofania się z budowy przez ekipę, czy podstawową tylko cena, termin i co mają zrobić?

----------


## manfred1

> Witam
> Prosze o opinie o firmie eko tynk z Bochni Maciejowski Rafał
> Jedna znalazłam już negatywna opinie 
> A czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto zna ich 
> Pozdrawiam


No nie mogę świerzbi Cię kasa czy cuś  :Smile:

----------


## Qualcolm_

> No nie mogę świerzbi Cię kasa czy cuś


Napisał byś coś więcej, rozwinął swoją wypowiedź :cool:

----------


## TK1973

Witam,
Szukam ekipy do montażu bramy przesuwnej i ogrodzenia oraz brukarzy. Ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę??

----------


## strada79

Szukam osoby bądz ekipy do wykonczenia podlogi w domu  Wieliczka  
Betonową posadzka będącą wersją finalną wykończenia podłogi.polerowana ktos zna moze polecic kto sie zajmuje

----------


## katka

> Szukam osoby bądz ekipy do wykonczenia podlogi w domu  Wieliczka  
> Betonową posadzka będącą wersją finalną wykończenia podłogi.polerowana ktos zna moze polecic kto sie zajmuje


A teraz prosimy to samo po polsku.

----------


## krecia

Bardzo proszę o polecenie kogoś do wykonania więźby oraz pokrycia w nowym budynku mieszkalnym. Najbardziej zależy nam ,.żeby bylo zrobione prosto i równo,v Dachówka ceramiczna płaska.

----------


## Azauriel

> Bardzo proszę o polecenie kogoś do wykonania więźby oraz pokrycia w nowym budynku mieszkalnym. Najbardziej zależy nam ,.żeby bylo zrobione prosto i równo,v Dachówka ceramiczna płaska.


Polecam ekipę cieśli i dekarzy od Pana Roberta Sikory. U mnie skończyli w zeszłym tygodniu i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Bardzo rzetelni, super kontakt naprawdę pierwsza klasa i mogę śmiało polecić. Nie wiem jak z terminem, ale to już inna sprawa

----------


## Azauriel

Czy ktoś miał kontakt z firmą POL-MACH ze Skawiny? Mam ich ofertę na okna OKNOPLAST oraz rolety LUNA. 
Proszę o informacje

----------


## AliP

Hej
my mamy z Polmachu - montowane latem zeszłego roku. Montaż szczelny  - inne ekipy chwalą. 
Przy montażu spadła jedna szyba - wymienili po 3 tygodniach.

----------


## radar22

> Polecam ekipę cieśli i dekarzy od Pana Roberta Sikory. U mnie skończyli w zeszłym tygodniu i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Bardzo rzetelni, super kontakt naprawdę pierwsza klasa i mogę śmiało polecić. Nie wiem jak z terminem, ale to już inna sprawa


Nie wiem czy to ci sami nadal co u mnie, ale fakt trzeba przyznać że dach zrobili super (blacha na rąbek rukki classic). 
Dach montowali mi w czerwcu 2017.

----------


## szyszcia

> Na w zimie chciałem się w takie okienko wepchnąć i oczywiście 4 ekipy miały termin...podnieśli ceny o 50% niż zazwyczaj i jak frajer się zgodzi to komuś odmówią albo przeciągną o kilka miesięcy.....stanęło na tym iż dom wybudowała mi miejscowa ekipa która w poprzednim sezonie cierpiała na brak ludzi i nie brali zleceń ale teraz to już budowy na 2019 idą. W sumie jakby ktoś potrzebował w okolicy Brzeska to mogę dać namiar, u mnie spisali się świetnie.


witam czy mozna tez prosic o namiary na ekipe?

----------


## GrzegorzL85

Witam, szukam geodety do zrobienia mapy do celów projektowych, okolice Słomnik pod Krakowem. Ktoś wie jak klarują się teraz ceny za taką usługę?

----------


## corey10

Ja znalazłem geodetę który zrobił mi mapkę za 800zł. Adam Różycki 667 042 185

----------


## Asan2019

Witam kojarzy ktos firmę z Zakliczyna robią wylewki MiB Mateusz?

----------


## Regius

Cześć, szukam opinii o firmie Androgips wykonującej tynki? Czy ktoś z Was z nimi współpracował i może podzielić się opinią (firma działa na terenie śląska i małopolski)?

----------


## adrux

Potrzebuję zaopatrzyć się w szambo betonowe szczelne 10m3.
Poleci ktoś w okolicy Wieliczka/Dobczyce/Myślenice/Kraków wykonawcę/sprzedawcę?

----------


## boogabear

*CZARNA LISTA:* Pan Rafał Musiał z Libertowa tel. 501 607 554 ,zajmujący się przyłączami Wody i Kanalizacji - kompletnie niepoważny i niesłowny człowiek. Odmawia wykonania pracy w ostatniej chwili, kiedy wszyscy już byli przygotowani do prac a koparka wynajęta. Zdecydowanie nie polecam!!!

----------


## maciuspala

Znam bardzo dobrze Mateusza, sporo robi wylewek, w dodatku bardzo uczciwy o co teraz trudno. Nie oszczędza na materiale, wiem bo sam mu go dostarczam.

----------


## Azauriel

Poszukuję firmy do wykonania wylewki anhydrytowej na południu Krakowa.
Dom 300 m2 powierzchni całkowitej, ogrzewanie podłogowe na całej powierzchni. 
Termin lipiec 2019

----------


## Regius

> Znam bardzo dobrze Mateusza, sporo robi wylewek, w dodatku bardzo uczciwy o co teraz trudno. Nie oszczędza na materiale, wiem bo sam mu go dostarczam.


@maciuspala, czy mógłbyś napisać, którego wykonawcy dotyczy Twój post?

----------


## Qualcolm_

UZUPEŁNIENIE mojej CZARNEJ listy - o numery telefonów:

Firma od tynków wewnętrznych (oraz może jeszcze czegoś) to RM-BUD Rafała Maciejowskiego, wszędzie reklamująca się jako EkoTynk lub Eko-tynk. Firma z Bochni, ul. Wygoda (ale także pod innym adresem). Pan Rafał Maciejowski jak tylko pobierze wystarczającą ilość pieniędzy która go zadowala zwija ekipę się z budowy i nic więcej nie robi. To co jest zrobione nie nadaje się do dalszych prac.
Rafał Maciejowski gęsto się ogłasza na olx oraz gumtree z użyciem zdjęć z neta doklejając nieudolnie do tego swoje numery telefonów: 533 745 004 oraz 
511 416 068.

Jeśli ktoś korzystał bądź korzysta z usług tej firmy proszę o kontakt na PW. Wiele osób może się wstydzić z obrotu spraw ale nie ma się czego wstydzić - tak też Pan Maciejowski zadziałał u mnie - zachęcam do kontaktu.

Moje rozgrzebane tynki w tym temacie, polecam galerię zdjęć:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...C5%82-co-dalej

Screeny miniaturek z ogłoszeń tego pana żeby nie było wątpliwości i ktoś nie dawał się ponieść emocjom przy niedzielnym poszukiwaniu wykonawcy:




Uaktualnienie - jako że Firma PHU Rmbud Rafał Maciejowski reklamuje się także jako wynajem maszyn (ciekawe gdzie je ma) pod telefonem nazwanym jako "biuro" to takowy dodaję: 509 554 158 - polecam wylogowywać ten numer ;]
Kolejny adres to: ul. Legionów Polskich 6 lok. 73, 32-700 Bochnia.
Niestety pod nim najprawdopodobniej nie spotkacie tego człowieka, tym bardziej na ul. Wygoda 107/c3/4


Uwaga! Nigdy, ale to przenigdy Rafał Maciejowski nie powinien dostać żadnych pieniędzy puki nie zakończy całości umówionego zakresu prac. Nie można pozwolić na jakiekolwiek prace bez podpisanej umowy - i to szczegółowej. Podpisanie jakiegokolwiek krótkiej umowy nie gwarantuje nic a ten człowiek z pewnością umowę przygotuje tak, aby miał jak najmniej do oddawania.

----------


## lisciu1210

Hej forumowicze, potrzebuje dobrego  architekta budowlanego do przebudowy  w okolicach Bochni -/+ 1h od . Mam dom do remontu 90m2 z 1983 ale potrzebuje pomocy bo rozkład pomieszczeń pasuje trochę pozmieniać, dostawić ganek coś wyburzyć coś postawić. Znacie może kogoś konkretnego ? Może sami korzystaliście z usług godnego polecenia . Dajcie znać, będę wdzięczny za info.

----------


## saintos

> CZARNA LISTA:
> 
> - balustrady - Robert Gruchacz 537912439 ZŁODZIEJ, z miejscowości Włosań lub  Dobczyce. Telefon jest wyłączony więc pewnie ma inny. Zdjęcie gościa można zobaczyć na facebooku. Na wakacjach podpisaliśmy umowę  na wykonanie zewnętrznych balustrad z terminem na jesień (!) bo mi się nie spieszyło (wtedy). Zaczał montować uchwyty i na tym się skonczyło. Zaliczka wzięta gościa nie ma. Jeśli udało się skontaktowac to cały czas były choroby, wyjazdy do rodziny i inne nieszczęścia jakie mogą przydażyć się wykonawcy. W smsach łamaną polszczyzną wyznawał bóle i cierpienia jakie go dotykają. Twierdził, że ma materiał zakupiony ale nie chciał pokazać. Twierdził cały czas, że będzie wykonywał. Niestety wyszło jak zwykle. Najzwyklejszy złodziej i nic więcej. Sprawa zgłoszona na policji oraz powództwo cywilne. Obydwie w trakcie.


W kwestii uzupełnienia informacji w sprawie Robert Gruchacz wykonującym m.in. balustrady. Jak pisałem o powódzctwie cywilnym jesteśmy już po wyroku gdzie Sąd nakazał Robertowi Gruchaczowi zwrot wszystkich pieniędzy, które mi ukradł. Mineło już kilka terminów spłat i drwiąc sobie z postanowienia Sądu nie przelał mi ani złotówki. 
Prawodpodobnie nadal prowadzi swoją "działalność" nakierowaną na oszustwo.

OSTRZEGAM przed kontaktem z tym wykonawcą i w żadnym wypadku dawania jakichkolwiek zaliczek.

Ps. numer telefonu zmienił

----------


## corey10

Jak masz wyrok to daj dziada do komornika.

----------


## szogu

> Ja już prawie będę się wprowadzał więc kilka ekip przerobiłem....
> Już kilku fachowców polecilem forumowiczom, wiem że na razie wszyscy byli zadowoleni.... 
> Przypomnę.... 
> Budowa domu Zbigniew Kozioł - niestety terminów brak, i robi tylko w obrębie 15 km i tak się od roboty ogonić nie może...
> Okna Vetrex z Unimaru czyli forumowy Cinek, oknami jestem zachwycony....
> Rolety zewnętrzne z silnikami Somfy firma Jachimek z Błonie koło Tarnowa rewelacyjne podejście i super cena... 
> Elewacje Darek Pajor z Siemiechowa, tak zrobił elewacje że wykończył mi cały dom, nie wypuściłem go robił łazienki, tapetę malowanie i kładzenie kamienia.... Niestety w w tym roku terminów brak... 
> Fotowoltaika od Tomasza Gumulaka z okolic Rytra, ja jestem zachwycony i nie tylko ja bo już 4 instalacje zrobił forumowiczom a jeszcze 3 się negocjują bo ceny ma rewelacyjne..... 
> Pompa ciepła Samsung montaż Neoklima, p. Michał instalator posiada ogromna wiedzę i fajne podejście..... Zawsze telefony odbiera a to jest ważne.... 
> ...


Hej,
Podaj mi proszę namiary na Marcina Baniaka od szaf.

pozdr
Tomek

----------


## PaulinaAp

> Mi Sikora budował dom na początku 2017. Nadal jestem zadowolony z tego co zrobili 
> 
> Była to jedna z bardziej ogarniętych i zorganizowanych ekip które miałem.



O której firmie Pana Sikory mowa bo jest kilku o tym nazwisku a na forum nie znalazłam kontaktu.

----------


## radar22

> O której firmie Pana Sikory mowa bo jest kilku o tym nazwisku a na forum nie znalazłam kontaktu.


Robert Sikora - z okolic Gdowa sikora-bud.pl

----------


## FeniX1

Zdeccydowanie polecam Hydraulika z okolic Liszek :
Instalacje Sanitarne Co-Wod-Kan-Gaz Sebastian Feluś
501-491-883
Wziąłem z polecenia użytkowników na tym forum i z czystym sumieniem polecam. :big lol:  :yes:

----------


## Damianooow

Witam forumowiczow. 
Ekipa od tynkow wystawiła nas tydzień przed rozpoczeciem prac. Dodam tylko ze zostala polecona na tym forum jak wszyscy inni fachowcy których mieliśmy do tej pory. Oczywiscie ta ekipa znajdzie sie na mojej czarnej liscie jak tylko ukoncze budowe i zrobie podsumowanie.Czy mozecie drodzy forumowicze polecic jakaś odpowiedzilna ekipę od tynków? Przy okazji chciałbym prosić jeszcze o polecenie kogoś do ocieplenia poddasza i elewacji. Domek w Jurczycach koło Skawina. Dziękuję

----------


## szogu

> Witam forumowiczow. 
> Ekipa od tynkow wystawiła nas tydzień przed rozpoczeciem prac. Dodam tylko ze zostala polecona na tym forum jak wszyscy inni fachowcy których mieliśmy do tej pory. Oczywiscie ta ekipa znajdzie sie na mojej czarnej liscie jak tylko ukoncze budowe i zrobie podsumowanie.Czy mozecie drodzy forumowicze polecic jakaś odpowiedzilna ekipę od tynków? Przy okazji chciałbym prosić jeszcze o polecenie kogoś do ocieplenia poddasza i elewacji. Domek w Jurczycach koło Skawina. Dziękuję


Cześć,
Jeśli chodzi o ekipę od tynków, to napisz od razu która to firma jest niesłowna. Lepiej ostrzegać zawczasu.

Jeśli chodzi o ekipę do elewacji: Paweł Obrębski - 691 507 450. Terminy już raczej na przyszły rok  :smile:

----------


## Dark0

Do ocieplenia poddasza polecam firmę  LM DESIGN nr tel 503643748 a do elewacji FRB Szymski tel781361799. Obie ekipy działały u mnie A później u siostry i jesteśmy zadowoleni z jakości i terminowosci.

----------


## Szarota

Witam,

Korzystałem z kilku kontaktów z tego tematu i jestem zadowolony, więc może ktoś ponownie będzie w stanie mi pomóc.

Poszukuję ekipy na szybką interwencję związaną z instalacja ogrodzenia z siatki (ok 100 mb ) plus wykonanie fundamentu pod ogrodzenie kute oraz bramę (ok 70m). Wykonawcę stalówki mam, ale od tego roku przestali grzebać się w błotku.

Północny wschód od Krakowa.

----------


## Regius

> Cześć, szukam opinii o firmie Androgips wykonującej tynki? Czy ktoś z Was z nimi współpracował i może podzielić się opinią (firma działa na terenie śląska i małopolski)?


Piszę to z żalem, ponieważ firma Androgips wydawała się solidna, ale ze swojej strony nie mogę ich polecić. Przyczyna - niecałe 3 tygodnie przed terminem rozpoczęcia prac zrezygnowali z wykonania zlecenia, mimo, że wcześniej, podczas wizji lokalnej nie widzieli żadnych przeciwwskazań. Oglądałem ich prace i wydawały się w porządku ale biorąc pod uwagę swoje doświadczenia nie mogę polecić tej firmy.

----------


## PaulinaAp

Witam, śledzę wątek od jakiegoś czasu i mam nadzieje, że ktoś też i mi poleci dobra firmę budowlana. Interesuje mnie firma która wykona stan surowy otwarty albo zamknięty. Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaulinaAp

Tez bardzo proszę o namiary na ekipę z Brzeska

----------


## Tomaszkos

> Witam, śledzę wątek od jakiegoś czasu i mam nadzieje, że ktoś też i mi poleci dobra firmę budowlana. Interesuje mnie firma która wykona stan surowy otwarty albo zamknięty. Pozdrawiam


Przestrzegam przed ekipą z Dankowic, Firmę prowadzi Artur Rydz. Budowali dom w sąsiedztwie. Tragedia, arogancja, prostactwo. Bałagan nawet na sąsiednich działkach, awantury z dostawcami i inwestorem, materiały byle taniej (materiały budowlane kupował oczywiście Pan Rydz). Wiele błędów wykonawczych. Nawet jego pracownicy rozkładali ręce, że taki szef i tak tu się pracuje. Radzę trzymać się z daleka.

----------


## uoczkowicz

Witam, 

zdecydowaliśmy się wraz z mężem na tynki, które wykona nam firma: 


P.P.H.U sLIZOŃ TYNKI MASZYNOWE LIZOŃ KRZYSZTOF
Brzyna 1, 33-389 Jazowsko

Niestety nie doszukaliśmy się zbyt dużej ilości informacji dotyczących tej firmy ale postanowiliśmy zaryzykować. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy za sobą tynki + gładź na  piętrze i nie mamy zastrzeżeń wszystko równiutkie gładziutkie. Kontakt z właścicielem jak najbardziej na plus. Termin został zarezerwowany w grudniu 2018 na czerwiec 2019 więc Panowie rozpoczęli prace zgodnie z terminem. Bardzo nam się podoba, że wszystko mają zaplanowane i dokładnie wiedzą co robią. Dorzucimy jeszcze ostateczną opinie po zakończeniu tynków, póki co jak dla nas trafiają oni na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## strada79

> znam bardzo dobrze mateusza, sporo robi wylewek, w dodatku bardzo uczciwy o co teraz trudno. Nie oszczędza na materiale, wiem bo sam mu go dostarczam.


a robi wylewki betonowe przemyslowe?

----------


## strada79

> Witam, śledzę wątek od jakiegoś czasu i mam nadzieje, że ktoś też i mi poleci dobra firmę budowlana. Interesuje mnie firma która wykona stan surowy otwarty albo zamknięty. Pozdrawiam


wyslalm na priv

----------


## strada79

> Hej,
> Podaj mi proszę namiary na Marcina Baniaka od szaf.
> 
> pozdr
> Tomek


Czesc mozesz podac namiar Rolety zewnętrzne z silnikami Somfy firma Jachimek z Błonie koło Tarnowa rewelacyjne podejście i super cena... bede wdieczna

----------


## Joanna313

Też miałam w tym roku, latem, rozpocząć z nim budowę.  Wziął zaliczkę, terminy przekładał, a teraz nie odbiera telefonu. Dowiedziałam się, że ma zaległości finansowe. Pozostaje sąd i rok budowy stracony.

----------


## Joanna313

Dotyczy firmy Bukpol Jarosław Bukowski

----------


## kamieniarz

Firma Pana Jarka Bukowskiego Pol buk to jakaś totalna porażka.Podpisuję umowę,pobiera zaliczkę i na tym koniec!Gość każe sobie narzędzia kupić to jakaś kpina,przyjść do kogoś na budowę bez narzędzi!Posiada pięć telefonów których i tak nie odbiera.Przekłada terminy co 2 dni,zamówiłem koparkę do kopania fundamentu a jego nie było.Przestrzegam przed tą firmą,jeszcze nie spotkałem się z takim oszustwem!!!

----------


## Cierpliwy

Wypożyczyłem Panu Bukowskiemu dokumentację budowlaną (dwa tomy projektu budowlanego) po którą z Bielska przyjechał do Rudy Śląskiej, celem sporządzenia oferty. Oferta została sporządzona i przesłana na maila. Kiedy powiedziałem, że możemy zacząć w przyszłym roku po załatwieniu kredytu, Pan Bukowski nachalnie namawiał do podpisania już umowy i wpłacenia już zaliczki. Grzecznie odpowiedziałem, że nie ze mną "te numery". I co? I nie oddał wypożyczonych projektów. Po moim telefonie z prośbą o zwrot  - a jak, Pan Bukowski zobowiązał się niezwłocznie odesłać pocztą, bo jakoś już nie było mu do Rudy po drodze, przestał odbierać telefony. Na pisemne wezwanie do wydania rzeczy... echo. Zatem sprawę kieruje do sądu.
Przestrzegam potencjalnych zleceniodawców/klientów przed FHU Pol-Buk Jarosław Bukowski.
Pozdrawiam GS

----------


## kamieniarz

Jak wystawiłem Bukowskiemu opinie na fixli to zaraz zadzwonił do mnie.Zerwałem z nim umowę i żądam zwrotu zaliczki.Prace miały zacząć się  z końcem marca,i skończyć się teraz,a tu nic tylko zwlekanie było.A jak kazał mi przygotować narzędzia to wyprowadziło mnie to z równowagi.Po grozbach dopiero oddał projekt.Szkoda gadać.

----------


## rudaerka

Witam, szukam ekipy budowlanej do generalnego remontu mieszkania w Myślenicach. M.in burzenie i przesuwanie ścian również nośnych.
Możecie polecić kogoś solidnego, kto przy okazji nie zedrze jak za woły?  :smile:

----------


## AliP

To teraz dla odmiany dorzucę coś na białą listę  :wink:   Budowa na północy od Krakowa (zostało nam wykończenie i elewacja)
Nr tel można wy-googlować w większości więc tylko nieliczne podam

*Elektryk* : znany wszystkim chyba już Leszek Celer  :smile:  - wszystkie kabelki łącznie z kablami pod instalację alarmową + osadzenie gniazdek po tynkach. Przyzwoita cena, świetny kontakt z inwestorem, ładnie wykonana praca

*Hydraulik* Dariusz Borówka - podłogówka, piec, rury, grzejniki itp itd + instalacja do centralnego odkurzacza + przezbrojenie na butlę do wygrzania podłogówki bo na gaz się nie można doczekać...

* Przyłącza woda/kanalizacja*  Marek Morawski Best-Bud (dodatkowo trochę prac ziemnych jak odprowadzenie wody z rynien)

*Kominek*  (wiem wiem kominki są passse) ale mocno polecam Pan Maciej Niemczyk Jr (montaż kominka, nawiewy, dopływ powietrza, odbudowa)

*Brama garażowa* Krispol (wiśniowskiego) - przyzwoita cena, po wylewkach przyjechali jeszcze dopasować montaż bo wylewka trochę za wysoka była  :wink: 

*Brama wjazdowa*  Brama z montażem oraz montażem słupków i fundamentów pod słupki w bardzo przyzwoitej cenie: Oleaczek

*Rekuperacja* Ask na Zakopiance

*Tynki* no wiadomo SuperTynki - do prac nie mam zastrzeżeń ale cenowo dość drogo (uwaga na naddatki) - myślę że można znaleźć taniej tylko niech ktoś poleca bo najczęściej to raczej wszyscy się uskarżają na wykonanie eh

*Okna, rolety*  Polmach ze Skawiny

*Brukarz* wisienka na torcie  :yes:  podjazd, umocnienie skarpy, schodki i podejście do domu - nie łatwa praca, a ładnie zrobiona:* Piotr Konik* (tel: 887 617 916)

----------


## BodzenkaKa

Hej czy ktoś ma jakieś doswiadczenia budowy SSO z firma Jakub Kania z Sułkowic lub Jarek Wietecha lub firma Konkret? Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie opinie.

----------


## Azauriel

Na chwilę obecną podaję:
BIAŁA LISTA
*SSO* - Sikora-Bud (Robert Sikora, tel. 600328847) - Bardzo solidnie, terminowo, super kontakt, praca wykonana zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną.
*Instalacja wod.-kan.* - FULLINSTALL Skawina (tel. 501051273) - I etap wykonany bardzo solidnie, szybko, bez uwag
*Rekuperacja* - FULLINSTALL Skawina (tel. 501051273) - I etap wykonany bardzo solidnie, szybko, bez uwag
*Elektryka* - p. Sebastian Wielowski (tel. 880231059) - I etap - super jakość, terminowość, profesjonalizm. Pan Sebastian oprócz wykonania instalacji, na każdym etapie szczegółowo doradzał i proponował rozwiązania korzystniejsze. 
*Tynki* - Supertynki (601667101) - hmmm. Kontakt i obsługa - pełen profesjonalizm, ale cena znacznie wyższa od konkurencji. Jakość wykonania - bez większych uwag.

----------


## maciekkr

*Biała lista*
Murarz - Staszek Mazur z okolic Tarnawy (powiat bocheński),
Elektryka - Piotr Chwastek (http://www.elektroinstalacje.eu/),
Kierbud - Robert Mysza z Wieliczki - najsolidniejszy człowiek na mojej budowie,
Gładzie na tynkach CW - Adam 693841922 (gładzie super, ale z ocieplaniem poddasza raczej słabo),
Panele, drzwi wew. i zew. - Maciek&Krzysiek - montażyści z Paneluxu z Wieliczki.



*Czarna lista*
Dekarz - Wiesław Wójcik - podobno inżynier  :smile:  - też okolice Tarnawy ,
Hydraulicy przez małe h - CR Gaz z Wieliczki.

Reszta albo nie zasłużyła na żadną z list, albo zgubiłem kontakt.

----------


## boconek03

> Rafał Drzymała - 601 514 569
> Jak nie odbierze, bądź zrzuci, to oddzwoni.
> 
> Prowadził u mnie budowę (Węgrzce Wielkie), więc możesz się powołać.
> 
> pozdr
> Tomek


Polecam, dobry człowiek.
Ja natomiast szukam architekta z Krakowa/Skawina/Wieliczka który zaprojektuje mi od A do Z zbrojony mur oporowy na działce(spora inwestycja), i formalności z tym związane.Ktoś coś?

----------


## corey10

*Biała Lista* 

*Architekt* - Marcin Nowak-Żelaśkiewicz  z  Krakowa - tel. 696 006 899 - Może nie jest tani, ale muszę przyznać że ma głowę na karku i "uratował" mnie przed kilkoma moimi własnymi pomysłami proponując sensowniejsze rozwiązania i dbając przy tym by zminimalizować moje koszty. Bardzo kontaktowy i rzetelny gość. Wszystko ze mną cierpliwie omawiał aż udało się doszlifować projekt do perfekcji, tak więc z czystym sumieniem mogę go polecić.

----------


## Urszula Krk

Uwaga Kraków i okolice !

Czarna lista : Firma "Szybko i Sprawnie FAST", ogłaszają się również jako "Remonty mieszkań".
Właściciel Bartosz Walo. Adres firmy ul.Balicka 18a,

Przeprowadzali u mnie kompleksowy remont łazienki. Mnóstwo usterek, prowizorek i niedociągnięć. Mimo zapewnień o utrzymaniu czystości z reszty mieszkania zrobili ruinę. Niesłowni, zjawiają się kiedy chcą niezależnie od wcześniejszych ustaleń. Nie reagują na telefony i sms. Nie wywożą gruzu. Strata pieniędzy i nerwów. chociaż właściciel bardzo kontaktowy i w słowach wszystko pięknie wygląda i przebiega. Często stosują własne, wygodne dla nich rozwiązania nie ustalając tego z nikim.

----------


## Rysiek650

Witam  :smile:  

Może ktoś z Forumowiczów poleci jakiegoś solidnego fachowca do naprawy dachu i jego ocieplenia.  W grę wchodzi też montaż zabezpieczenia -pastucha na kuny  :smile: 
Dostała mi się kuna  i zrujnowała wełnę i  izolację  więc muszę zrobić remont. Gdyby fachowiec miał jakieś doświadczenie w tym temacie było by super  :smile:  . 
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie  :smile: 
Ryszard

----------


## ZZE

Witam, jeśli chodzi o konstrukcję to na pewno dobrze przeliczy i zaprojektuje Ci ten mur pan Marcin Górszczak, jest konstruktorem i kierownikiem budowy, projektuje takie rzeczy, nam przeliczał murki do garażu podziemnego. Prędzej trochę przezbroi niż spartaczy. Ma pojęcie o temacie. Jego tel.  603 038 808

----------


## ZZE

> Polecam, dobry człowiek.
> Ja natomiast szukam architekta z Krakowa/Skawina/Wieliczka który zaprojektuje mi od A do Z zbrojony mur oporowy na działce(spora inwestycja), i formalności z tym związane.Ktoś coś?


Odnośnie tego postu pisałam, zapomniałam zacytować

----------


## ZZE

Biała lista:

OknoPlus z Myślenic. Okna super, montaż bez zarzutu, fachowe doradztwo w biurze.

Sklep budowlany w Myślenicach na ul. K. Wielkiego (za stacją paliw) - dobrej jakości materiał przyzwoite ceny, miła obsługa i doradztwo

Czarna lista: stolarz z Polanki. Meble nie do końca zgodne z zamówieniem, krzywo przykręcone niektóre uchwyty, listwy przypodłogowe w szafkach kuchennych trzymają się ledwo ledwo, trzeba uważać żeby nie trącić miotłą.

----------


## ZZE

Możecie polecić ekipę do elewacji (z ociepleniem) z okolic Myślenic?

----------


## osiolek

Witam, jestem nowym użytkownikiem, ale już od kilku dni intensywnie śledzę wątek. Razem z mężem budujemy dom w okolicach Wieliczki. Aktualnie szukamy kogoś do tynków wewnętrznych w okolice października. Czy możecie kogoś polecić. Super Tynki już sprawdziliśmy. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## Dark0

> Możecie polecić ekipę do elewacji (z ociepleniem) z okolic Myślenic?


Do elewacji polecam  FRB Szymski 781361799

----------


## lukmach

> Miałem spotkanie z p. Krzysztofem, generalnie zrobił dobre wrażenie. Pewne obawy wynikały z tego, że prowadziłęm z nim wcześniej korespondencję i nigdy się nie podpisywał, w zasadzie to nie wiedziałem z kim do końca rozmawiam (kontakt z oferii), ale też na początku nie chciał pokazać aktualnej budowy. Na spotkaniu się jednak przedstawił i wtedy mogłem przeszukać informacje w internecie, zgodził się też pokazać aktualną budowę. Po przeczytaniu m.in tego forum oraz jednego bloga zrezygnowałem z dalszych rozmów z p. Krzysztofem i nie jechałem oglądać budowy (nie mogę jej ocenić). Jako, że dość intensywnie szukałem wykonawcy do budowy domu, sprawdzałem zarówno osoby polecane tutaj, ale też z oferii, olx, szukajfachowca, itp. Jeżdziłem na aktualne budowy i mogę napisać, że w przypadku firm polecanych tutaj (Sławomir Dudek, Marian Węgrzyn, Piotr Brzezicki, ekipa p. Grzegorza (okolice Lubnia), Madej z Radwanowic), widać naprawdę dobre budowanie i się z nimi konkretnie rozmawia, natomiast ekipy z tych innych źródeł to w 90% była mniejsza lub większa masakra (styropian przykryje). Ostatecznie wybór padł na jedną z wymienionych ekip, narazie nie napiszę jaką, wstrzymam się do rozpoczęcia, a w zasadzie zakończenia budowy.
> Ale trzeba też pamietać, że w internecie zdecydowanie częściej wylewa sie żale niż chwali kogoś - tak więc trzeba zachować pewien dystans do mniej przychylnych komentarzy. Sprawdzać, sprawdzać i jeszcze raz sprawdzać.


Stan surowy otwarty gotowy, tak więc czas na podsumowanie i ocenę wykonawcy. Ostateczny wybór padł na Piotr Brzezicki (506 984010), polecany wcześniej na forum przez użytkownika  Liliputek. Jeżeli chodzi o cenę to nie był najdroższy ale też nie był najtańszy, ale bliżej tych najwyższych wycen. Budowa wystartowała 9 kwietnia, a zakończyła się 21 sierpnia, w umowie mieliśmy termin zakończenia 6 wrzesień. W zakresie robót było wszystko od fundamentu po dach. Budują etapami, zachowując wymagane przerwy technologiczne, mały obsuw był z wystartowaniem ścian parteru, ale trzeba pamiętać jaka była pogoda w maju. 
Ściany z odchyłami w poziomie do 4 mm na długości 4-5 m. W pionie podobnie (przy normie 25 mm - ja bym się zmieścił chyba w tej granicy  :wink: . Wysokość do stropu z tolerancją +- 2 mm (od repera na ścianie) - posiada własne szalunki, były one oczywiście w cenie ale też inne drewno - my nie kupiliśmy ani jednej deski do budowy.  Budowa była z Silki, posiadali odpowiednią piłę do materiału, na ściany nośne bardzo mało odpadu, nieco więcej było na działówkach ale tam docinek było znacznie więcej, generalnie oszczędzali materiał. 
Więźbę, dach dwuspadowy z jedną jaskółką + krycie blachodachówką z posypką mineralną (Gerard Corona) wykonywał syn p. Piotra (Darek Brzezicki - 504 579 507) , który jednocześnie robi rynny ciągnione, polecam, wychodzą jednak ok. 20% drożej od stalowych, ale nie ma żadnych łączeń. Po budowie posprzątali po sobie. Na minus (w oczach mojej żony), chyba większość ekipy paliła i wszędzie leżą niedopałki. Budowa oceniona bardzo dobrze przez kierownika budowy, ja osobiście też nie miałem zastrzeżeń (większych, można się przyczepić do kilku detali), przy czym mam świadomość, że pewne rzeczy mogą wyjść dopiero po pewnym czasie - o czym pewnie napiszę (obym nie musiał). Podsumowując, na chwilę obecną trafia na białą listę.
Z innych branż (biała lista):
Geolog - GEONIT Przemysław Kluczewski, 604 252 714
Geodeta - Biuro Usług Geodezyjnych AP-GEO Adrian Pogan 888 839 515
Kierownik Budowy - Robert Tarczyński 609 320 038
Przyłącze wody (120 m) - Michał Sołtysik 698 748 870 - szybka sprawna robota, pomoc w odbiorze, dobra cena
Skład budowlany: Roda w Brzeziu - super kontakt, pomocni, elastyczni, transporty terminowe, brak problemu przy zwrotach, ceny były niemal identyczne jak w innych składach

Szara lista:
Droga dojazdowa (150 m), wywóz ziemi z wykopu - Ryszard Nowak (Jerzmanowice) - z uwagi na zmianę warunków finansowych, ale robota wykonana dobrze. Do kolejnych robót ziemnych już nie wezmę go.

Czarna lista:
Grzegorz Gołąb G-Gaz - miał wykonać przyłącze wody, zmieniał termin wejścia w teren kilkukrotnie, zrezygnowałem z jego usług.

----------


## Januszstu

Czesc,

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do ulozenia *kostki brukowej* - podworko, podjazdy, opaska etc.
Czy mozecie polecic porzadna ekipe z okolic Krakowa?
dziekuje,
Janusz

----------


## princess1234

Uwaga!!!!! na pseudo firmę HELIZON - Chojnik, rodzinna firma partaczy

----------


## strada79

NA JUZ Pilnie poszukuje ekipy na terenie Wieliczki do wykonania elewcji zewnetrznej drewnianej w domu jednorodzinnym

----------


## rrako

> Możecie polecić ekipę do elewacji (z ociepleniem) z okolic Myślenic?


Polecam w 100% ekipę Pana Pawła tel. 600387715

----------


## rrako

> Do elewacji polecam  FRB Szymski 781361799


Ekipa Pana Pawła tel. 600387715

----------


## stanley1983

Witam, szukam ekipy budowlanej do remontu domu w Sieprawiu M.in zrywanie podłóg drewnianych i zrobienie wylewki, postawienie ganku.
Możecie polecić kogoś solidnego, kto przy okazji nie zedrze jak za woły?

----------


## Wujor

Ktoś montował ostatnio panele fotowoltaiczne?  Jakieś firmy godne polecenia zna ktoś?

----------


## kalkulatorek

@Wujor: http://www.skorut-solar.pl/

----------


## tomasz17

Dodaję do Białej Listy.Polecam Firmę Pana Krzysztofa Kaczmarczyka .Budował nam dom w lonicerach .Efekt dachu nas bardzo zadowolił, widać bardzo duże doświadczenie ekipy . Mury Panowie codziennie oczyszczali(fug)i dzięki temu wygląda murarka znakomicie. Jesteśmy z żoną bardzo zadowoleni, wszystko odbyło się zgodnie z umową . Tomasz Tomasik Wola Duchacka

----------


## AnnaZ.

Witam

czy ktos wspolpracowal z pracownia projektowa MIRPOL z Bibic? Przymierzamy sie do budowy domu w Michalowicach i w tej chwili rozgladamy sie za dobrym geodeta i architektem. Bede wdzieczna za opinie i polecenia,

----------


## yksnimak

Witajcie,
Moja biała lista do tej pory:
1. Stan surowy otwarty - ekipa z podkarpacia, nie podaje kontaktu, bo na Kraków już nie jeżdżą  :smile: 
2. Elektryk - Adam Drewniak, dokładny, terminowy, dba o porządek
3. Okna - Pagen z Myślenic, cenowo konkurencyjni, poprawki po montażu wykonali terminowo, brałem okna PVC w okleinie ze szprosami
4. Rolety - MTBram, na silnikach Came, do dużych okien balkonowych, sprawna realizacja, cenowo konkurencyjni
5. Instalacje wod-kan-co-gaz, znajomy kierownika budowy, nie mogę polecić bo strasznie przeciągnął terminy (2 miesiące!)

Szara lista: 
1. Dach - Marcin Trojanowski, nie jest na czarnej tylko dlatego, że ostatecznie ten dach skończył, dach 300m2, czterospadowy z 4rema lukarnami z łukami, bardzo skomplikowany, ale to nie tłumaczy czasu wykonania - 6 miesięcy z przerwami na zimę kiedy był śnieg. Oprócz tego standardowe zachowania typu nieodbieranie telefonu, umówił się, nie przyjechał itd. Nie wywaliłem z budowy tylko dlatego że nie znalazłbym nikogo innego w tym terminie. Pan Marcin jest młody i niedoszacował pracy wg mnie, nauczył się trochę na moim dachu i jak sam stwierdził robiąc poprawki po pół roku, że "Pan to jest spoko, inny to już by nas dawno wyp...lił"  :smile: 

Czarna lista:
1. Elewacje, tynki, wykończenia - Dariusz Chlebda - kontakt wzięty z tego forum, ktoś bardzo tutaj zachwalał. Otóż byłem umówiony z panem od lutego tego roku, na prace od tynków i wylewek (to załatwił i byłem zadowolony, chociaż przy rozliczeniu tynków 'walnęli się' o 100m2 ! - no cóż, zdarza się) przez ocieplenie poddasza, elewacje i wykończenie. Pan Dariusz nie chciał podpisać umowy co powinno już być jakimś ostrzeżeniem, a następnie w sierpniu przestał odbierać telefon i odpisywać na smsy, musiałem na szybko szukać ekipy do ociepleń i elewacji, bo miałbym zimę z głowy i pół roku obsuwy. Tak więc czarna lista bo takie zachowanie to po prostu chamstwo i tego nie tolerujmy. Moja rada - bez umowy i kar za zerwanie nie podchodźcie do tego "biznesmena".

powodzenia!

----------


## Wujor

> @Wujor: http://www.skorut-solar.pl/


Przystępuje do realizacji zlecenia z tą firmą, póki co, oferte przygotowali dobrą, a że są lokalnie to się zdecydowałem. Zobaczymy jak dalej będzie. Czy Ty robiłeś coś z nimi?

----------


## Mypebble27

Witam, chce na wiosne zbudowac blizniak w Cholerzynie pod Krakowem. Calosc ok 180 m kw. Czy ktos moze polecic ekipe budowlana? Czytam forum i juz kilka firm przez jednych polecane u innych na czarnej liscie... jak zyc?! :wink: )
Dodam moze jeszcze, ze profesjonalizm jest dla mnie na 1 miejscu, cena na 2. Moze ktos poleci dobra ekipe? Dzieki

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

*Czarnej listy ciag dalszy:*

Obydwaj wykonawcy niejako z polecenia:

1. IS wentylacja z Gaja (Małopolska)= > Mocno nie polecam, wykonawca pomimo zapewnień nie przystąpił do realizacji zlecenia (wykonanie wentylacji mechanicznej) w ustalonym terminie. Kontakt wstępny, uzgodnienia jak i projekt miały miejsce 9 mies. przed planowanym terminem realizacji. Pan Bartłomiej zostawił Nas na lodzie tuż przed  terminem wykonania prac, byliśmy zmuszeni wstrzymać prace  i na szybko szukać nowego wykonawcy "na już", co oczywiście odbiło się na cenie usługi. Totalny brak profesjonalizmy i podejścia do klienta.

Niestety nie był to taki jedyny i ostatni przypadek podczas naszej budowy.

2. Burakowski Marcin- kostka brukowa (firma Mar- Bruk z malopolski), w lipcu br. umówiliśmy się na prace brukarskie na koniec września/ początek października. Między lipcem a wrześniem kontaktowaliśmy się z wykonawca, żeby potwierdzić, że wszystko ok bo bardzo nam zależało na realizacji usługi w tym terminie. Pan Marcin zapewniał, że wszystko jest ok. We wrześniu kontakt ponowny, wykonawca NIE ODBIERA TELEFONU przez kilka dni, ale odbiera połączenie z innego nowego numeru od żony, zapewnia, że wszystko ok i że będzie niebawem dzwonił, żeby zmierzyć teren itd. Telefonu oczywiście nie było. Próba kontaktu z naszej strony bezskuteczna, Pan Marcin nie odbiera, nie odpisuje. Zarówno z jednego jak i drugiego telefonu. 
Ale połączenie z trzeciego innego numeru telefonu odbiera od razu w ciągu kilku sekund. Nie muszę  chyba dodawać, że do realizacji usługi nie dojdzie. 
Finał? Pól roku w plecy... teraz na gwałt szukamy kogoś "na już" do tych robót choć pewnie skończy się to opóźnieniem przeprowadzki o parę dobrych miesięcy.  Mocno rekomenduję omijać Pana szerokim łukiem. 
Wcześniejszy wykonawca miał przynajmniej tyle honoru, że w końcu przyznał, że nie wykona tego na co się umówiliśmy, ten unika kontaktu. Minus 100 pkt za profesjonalizm i podejście do klienta, plus 100 za buractwo i krętactwo. Oby rynek szybko wyeliminował takich "fachowców". 






> Niestety tak, krótko pisząc prosze omijać z daleka. W innym moim wpisie więcej info.

----------


## Maraxus

Poszukujemy ekipy do wykończenia wnętrz w okolicach Wieliczka (Gdów) oraz stolarza. Mile widziane solidne wykonanie w przystępnej cenie  :smile:  
Ktoś poleci kogoś sprawdzonego? 
Dziękować.

----------


## BodzenkaKa

Hej
Pilnie poszukuję konstruktora, pracowni do projektu płyty fundamentowej.
Pomóżcie proszę bo mam straszna sytuacje na budowie... jeśli tylko ktoś coś wie kto by mi zrobił taki projekt na już bardzo proszę o informacje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## szogu

> Poszukujemy ekipy do wykończenia wnętrz w okolicach Wieliczka (Gdów) oraz stolarza. Mile widziane solidne wykonanie w przystępnej cenie  
> Ktoś poleci kogoś sprawdzonego? 
> Dziękować.


Stolarz Adam Grochal - 602230474
Może to nie schody (moje) do katalogu, ale robota solidna i przystępna cena.
Tylko na początku powiedz gdzie inwestycja, bo może nie chcieć jeździć.
Mówił, że ma dużo pracy w okolicy i dalej nie ma potrzeby się wybierać.
pozdr

----------


## Dark0

> Poszukujemy ekipy do wykończenia wnętrz w okolicach Wieliczka (Gdów) oraz stolarza. Mile widziane solidne wykonanie w przystępnej cenie  
> Ktoś poleci kogoś sprawdzonego? 
> Dziękować.


Mój dom również w okolicach Wieliczki wykańczala począwszy od zabudowy poddasza A skończywszy na wstawianiu drzwi  firma LM DESIGN 503 643 748, cenowo i jakościowo dla mnie super, dlatego polecalem juz niejednokrotnie . Stolarz który robił u mnie schody to Pan Mirosław 692242486. Cena do jakości usług dla mnie również bardzo dobra dlatego także polecam.

----------


## Bajkonur

Dajcie namiary na wykończeniowców, usługi murarskie i elektryków. BRZESKO.

----------


## domkrakow

Jesteśmy już bliżej końca niż początku budowy, oto wykonawcy, z którymi mieliśmy dotychczas okazję współpracować:

*Czarna lista wykonawców:*

- Akustik wylewki - sama wylewka wykonana poprawnie, kontakt i terminowość również oceniam bardzo dobrze. Panom, którzy wykonywali poprawki taśm dylatacyjnych itp i wylewkę nie mogę nic zarzucić, wręcz oceniam ich podejście na bardzo profesjonalne. Na ogromny minus podejście do inwestora po zakończonej realizacji. Na początek, cena za metr okazała się wyższa niż ta podana na stronie firmy. Po rozmowie z właścicielem zaakceptowaliśmy ją przed rozpoczęciem prac, po tym jak min powiedział, że wszystkie ewentualne poprawki i przygotowania do wylewek są w cenie (można znaleźć tę informację także na ich stronie). Po wykonaniu wylewek otrzymaliśmy kartkę z podsumowaniem za poprawki na kwotę 250 zł oraz dopłatą ponad 2 tys złotych za dodatkowe 2,7 kubika wylewki. Przy naszym metrażu oznaczało by to pogrubienie wylewki po całości o 2 cm, co nie miało miejsca (mogliśmy to sprawdzić na podstawie ram okiennych i miejsc, które zostały osłonięte szalunkiem). Przedstawiliśmy nasze wątpliwości Panu Bogdanowi. Poprosiliśmy o sprawdzenie, czy wyliczenia się zgadzają. Stwierdził, że jak mu się nie zgadza 12 kubików to może coś zrobić, a w takim przypadku nie ma jak. Dodał, że właśnie wyjeżdza na urlop i nie będzie sobie zawracał tym głowy, obiecał że zajmie się tym po powrocie, czyli na początku września, do tej pory nie otrzymaliśmy telefonu w naszej sprawie.


*Szara lista wykonawców:*

- JWBudownictwo z Katowic - budowaliśmy z nimi do stanu surowego otwartego. Mieliśmy lepsze i gorsze doświadczenia, na plus wzięcie odpowiedzialności za wszystkie problemy, które się pojawiły w trakcie budowy i rozwiązanie ich. Świetna ekipa od dachu (Pan Rafał Niemiec), gorzej było w naszym przypadku z podwykonawcą od stropu. Na minus próba wyciągnięcia dużo wyższych od cen rynkowych dopłat za zamianę materiału i nieterminowość.

- Ziterm Instalacje- póki co dodaję do szarej listy. Na początku współpraca przebiegała pomyślnie, poźniej pojawił się problem z terminowością i wykonaniem ustalonych na dany termin prac. Nadal czekam na pewne poprawki, za które musieli się po części zabrać Panowie od wykończenia, gdyż wstrzymywało to ich prace.


*Biała lista wykonawców:*

- LM Design, 503 643 748 - bezapelacyjnie najlepsza ekipa, z jaką miałam do tej pory okazję współpracować. Zasugerowałam się pozytywnymi opiniami z forum i był to strzał w dziesiątkę. Ekipa wykazała się nie tylko ogromną wiedzą i profesjonalnym podejściem, ale także wysoką kulturą osobistą i terminowością, a etap adaptacji poddasza oceniam jako najmniej stresujący z dotychczasowych etapów. Od początku miałam poczucie, że jestem w dobrych rękach i tak naprawdę mogłabym spokojnie przyjechać po zakończeniu prac, by odebrać klucz. Panowie od wykończenia również bardzo pozytywnie ocenili pracę LM Design. Gorąco polecam, żałuję, że Panowie nie zajmują się także resztą wykończenia w moim domu.

- Balustrady Stal Design, Krzysztof Kotarba - Świetny kontakt i pełen profesjonalizm już od pierwszego spotkania. Pan Krzysztof bardzo dużą wagę przykłada do jakości, o czym świadczyć może min. fakt, że balustrada jest wstępnie montowana na budowie, by dokonać ewentualnych poprawek, następnie ściągana, oddawana do lakierni i docelowo montowana po malowaniu.

- Okna dachowe Bemar, +48 694 300 750 - kupowaliśmy okna dachowe Velux z montażem. Wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie i terminowo, na plus oceniam profesjonalne podejście Pana Mariusza i konkurencyjne ceny.

----------


## boconek03

Witam, szukam kogoś w małopolsce od drenaży, studnie chłonne, odwodnienia.
Kogoś polecicie?

----------


## seba_podleze

Witam,

czy ktoś mógłby polecić jakąś ekipę do stanu surowego (fundament, ściany + dach). Budowa w okolicach Niepołomic. Zależy mi na doświadczonej ekipie bo będę mieć dość skomplikowany dach wielospadowy z kilkoma jaskółkami.

z góry dziękuję  :wink:

----------


## boconek03

Podbijam. Ma ktoś namiar na zaufanego człowieka z Krakowa i okolic do projektu odwodnień, studni itp ?

----------


## corey10

Witam,

  Planuję zacząć budowę w 2020 roku. Potrzebuję namiary na dobre ekipy budowlane i jeszcze lepszych kierowników budowy oraz inspektorów nadzoru inwestorskiego do pilnowania tych dobrych ekip  :wink:

----------


## slusar

> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś mógłby polecić jakąś ekipę do stanu surowego (fundament, ściany + dach). Budowa w okolicach Niepołomic. Zależy mi na doświadczonej ekipie bo będę mieć dość skomplikowany dach wielospadowy z kilkoma jaskółkami.
> 
> z góry dziękuję


Polecalem już kilka razy... 
Firma Kozioł Rzeszotary/koło Krakowa
Ewentualnie 
Tuptex Ochojno  /koło Krakowa

----------


## seba_podleze

Dziękuję bardzo... A czy jeszcze mógłbym prosić o opinie na temat tych kierowników budowy:
Rafał DrzymałaMariusz ŁukasikMarcin Górszczak
Ewentualnie czy polecacie jakiegoś innego kierownika który pracuje w okolicach Niepołomic?

Ogólnie chciałbym dodatkowo zrobić projekt wykonawczy domu, więc miło by było gdyby kierownik posiadał odpowiednią wiedzę w tym temacie.

----------


## Dark0

> Dziękuję bardzo... A czy jeszcze mógłbym prosić o opinie na temat tych kierowników budowy:
> Rafał DrzymałaMariusz ŁukasikMarcin Górszczak
> Ewentualnie czy polecacie jakiegoś innego kierownika który pracuje w okolicach Niepołomic?
> 
> Ogólnie chciałbym dodatkowo zrobić projekt wykonawczy domu, więc miło by było gdyby kierownik posiadał odpowiednią wiedzę w tym temacie.


Mogę polecić kierownika z którym ja współpracowałem, myślę że na terenie Niepolomic też będzie działał. Starszy gość ale dużo nam pomógł przy całej budowie.
Jan Mochalski 507 013 855

----------


## rafal128

Witaj,
Doświadczona firma z referencjami. 
www.eskabud.pl
tel. 603074618

----------


## boconek03

> Dziękuję bardzo... A czy jeszcze mógłbym prosić o opinie na temat tych kierowników budowy:
> Rafał DrzymałaMariusz ŁukasikMarcin Górszczak
> Ewentualnie czy polecacie jakiegoś innego kierownika który pracuje w okolicach Niepołomic?
> 
> Ogólnie chciałbym dodatkowo zrobić projekt wykonawczy domu, więc miło by było gdyby kierownik posiadał odpowiednią wiedzę w tym temacie.


Rafał Drzymała - polecam. Jest moim kierownikiem. Uczciwy człowiek.

----------


## szogu

> Rafał Drzymała - polecam. Jest moim kierownikiem. Uczciwy człowiek.


Ja już kilka stron wcześniej polecałem Rafała Drzymałę i opinię podtrzymuję  :yes:

----------


## Kassia666

BARDZO ODRADZAM korzystanie z firmy wykończeniowej Remteam Wojciech Słoma, zameldowanej przy ul. Kombatantów 4/60 w Krakowie.  Pan Wojciech i jego ekipa unika odpowiedzialności za usterki stosując absurdalne argumenty przy odmowie reklamacji, a poza tym jakość wykonanych prac oraz kontakt z klientem pozostawia wiele do życzenia.
Proszę o kontakt inne osoby pokrzywdzone przez tą firmę na adres: [email protected] 
Podczas wykończenia mieszkania Pan Wojciech wykazał się brakiem podstawowej wiedzy o wykonywanych pracach budowlanych (np. próbując zainstalować w łazience niewodoodporne płyty gipsowo-kartonowe oraz niepoprawnie wykonując hydroizolację (tylko jedna warstwa zamiast 3 tak jak zaleca producent, co przy braku brodzika mogłoby spowodować zalanie sąsiadów), krzywo ułożone płytki. Ponadto podczas prac panował ogólny bałagan i ekipa nie miała w zwyczaju zabezpieczać już ukończonych fragmentów prac, narażając je na zniszczenia. Doszło np. do uszkodzenia płyt elewacyjnych na balkonie podczas cięcia płytek balkonowych, do czego Pan Wojciech się przyznał a następnie zmienił zdanie i odmówił naprawienia szkody.
Na szczęście mój mąż, który jest związany z branżą budowlaną zauważył te  nieprawidłowości i część z nich udało się naprawić. Wiązało się to jednak z bardzo częstymi wizytami na budowie, bo niestety ekipy trzeba było na każdym kroku pilnować.
Rozumiem, że podczas budowy zdarzają się różne pomyłki i z innymi wykonawcami udało nam się uzgodnić naprawienie usterek i dalej jesteśmy w dobrych relacjach.  
Niestety pan Wojciech to najlepszy przykład cwaniactwa, braku profesjonalizmu i unikania odpowiedzialności za swoje błędy.
Po kilku miesiącach od zakończenia robót domofon, który był przez pana Wojciecha przenoszony, znów przestał działać (pierwszy raz się zepsuł tuż po zamontowaniu).  Na początku skonsultowaliśmy się z elektrykiem oraz zarządcą budynku, którzy potwierdzili brak zasilania w domofonie tj nastąpiło przerwanie zasilania miedzy skrzynką rozdzielczą a domofonem na skutek nieprawidłowego podłączenia przy przenoszeniu przez Pana Wojciecha.
Kiedy Pan Wojciech (w końcu) pojawił się żeby obejrzeć usterkę (po pół godziny niekontrolowanego ‘grzebania’ przy domofonie) stwierdził, że kabel (który jest ukryty  ścianie) został przez nas (mieszkańców) przecięty i odmówił naprawy.  
Ciężko jest uwierzyć, że stanęliśmy w sytuacji, gdzie musimy udowodnić, że nie przecięliśmy sobie sami znajdującego się w ścianie i niedostępnego z zewnątrz przewodu. Czeka nas teraz kosztowna naprawa na własny koszt, ale mamy nadzieję odzyskać pieniądze przed sądem. 
Przestrzegam przed długotrwałym użeraniem się z tym partaczem i proszę o kontakt inne osoby które zostały pokrzywdzone przez firmę Remteam Wojciech Słoma.
[email protected]

----------


## inginer

Witam forumowiczów, 

Chciałbym dodać do *czarnej listy* wykonawców tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Otóż to firma Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat wykonywała u mnie owe tynki. Firma ta zarejestrowana jest pod  adresem ul.Republiki Korczakowskiej 17 lok. 85, Kraków, małopolskie. 
Podczas prac tynkarskich uszkodzili oni instalację wodno-kanalizacyjną (pęknięta rura na pionie kanalizacji spowodowana uderzeniem łatą lub innym narzędziem do ściągania tynków). Ponadto większość otuliny na rurach C.O. i C.W.U  uszkodzone. Zniszczyli także parapety granitowe, które zostały dwa dni przed ich przyjściem zamontowane. Brak zabezpieczenia okien. Przez co zostały one obrzucone tynkiem i podczas czyszczenia uszkodzone- rysy na szybach. Wszystkie osłony zawiasów do wymiany. Krzywo osadzone narożniki w futrynach drzwi i okien. Można byłoby tak wyliczać bez końca.

Zapłaciłem za tynki "pod malowanie" a one nie nadają się nawet pod gładzie. Kolejni fachowcy, którym chcę zlecić naprawę tynków albo nie podejmują się pracy albo mówią że trzeba zeszlifować to co poprzednicy zrobili. Później jeszcze raz wytynkować a na końcu wykonać gładź wapienną.

Uszkodzenia oraz krzywo osadzone narożniki, nie zabezpieczone okna zgłaszałem jeszcze podczas tynkowania. Listwy przyokienne, które założyli z uszczelką zostały uszkodzone podczas tynkowania. Następnie wycieli uszczelkę tak abym nie widział uszkodzeń.

Wziąłem rzeczoznawcę aby ocenił jakość tynków. Ocenił on, że tynki nie spełniają żądnych norm. Są krzywe (brak płaszczyzn pionowych i poziomych), brak narożników prostych . Przy podciągu na długości 25 cm- różnica sięga 13 mm. Zbyt mało tynku - w niektórych miejscach prześwituje cegła nie mówiąc już o kablach na suficie. 

Posiadam także opinie kierownika, który powiedział mi, że takich tynków nie odbierze. 

Właściciel firmy tynkarskiej Tynkomat nie poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności. Uważa, że wszystko jest zrobione wg. sztuki budowlanej. Nie interesuje go opinia ekspertów. 

Dlatego szukam tutaj na forum osób, które miały do czynienia z tą firmą i posiadają podobne problemy do moich. Postanowiłem wytoczyć mu sprawę w sądzie o odszkodowanie za uszkodzone mienie zwrot pieniędzy za pierwszy etap tynków. 
Szukam osób w charakterze świadka lub aby wytoczyć pozew zbiorowy przeciwko firmie *Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat.*
*Kontakt: [email protected]*
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukmach

Czy poza SuperTynki nie ma innej firmy do polecenia? Szukam na kwiecień/maj 2020.

----------


## slusar

> Czy poza SuperTynki nie ma innej firmy do polecenia? Szukam na kwiecień/maj 2020.


Poltynk Tomasz Olszewski
Pawojbud P. Andrzej 
???

----------


## lukmach

> Poltynk Tomasz Olszewski
> Pawojbud P. Andrzej 
> ???


Podziękował, zapytanie wysłane

----------


## boconek03

> Podziękował, zapytanie wysłane


Dowiedziałeś się może jakie są terminy w Pol-tynk?

----------


## lukmach

> Dowiedziałeś się może jakie są terminy w Pol-tynk?


Heh chyba wysłałem zapytanie nie do tego Pol-Tynk. Bo jest POLTYNK (Pikoń) i Pol-Tynk (Olszewski).

----------


## slusar

> Witam forumowiczów, 
> 
> Chciałbym dodać do *czarnej listy* wykonawców tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Otóż to firma Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat wykonywała u mnie owe tynki. Firma ta zarejestrowana jest pod  adresem ul.Republiki Korczakowskiej 17 lok. 85, Kraków, małopolskie. 
> Podczas prac tynkarskich uszkodzili oni instalację wodno-kanalizacyjną (pęknięta rura na pionie kanalizacji spowodowana uderzeniem łatą lub innym narzędziem do ściągania tynków). Ponadto większość otuliny na rurach C.O. i C.W.U  uszkodzone. Zniszczyli także parapety granitowe, które zostały dwa dni przed ich przyjściem zamontowane. Brak zabezpieczenia okien. Przez co zostały one obrzucone tynkiem i podczas czyszczenia uszkodzone- rysy na szybach. Wszystkie osłony zawiasów do wymiany. Krzywo osadzone narożniki w futrynach drzwi i okien. Można byłoby tak wyliczać bez końca.
> 
> Zapłaciłem za tynki "pod malowanie" a one nie nadają się nawet pod gładzie. Kolejni fachowcy, którym chcę zlecić naprawę tynków albo nie podejmują się pracy albo mówią że trzeba zeszlifować to co poprzednicy zrobili. Później jeszcze raz wytynkować a na końcu wykonać gładź wapienną.
> 
> Uszkodzenia oraz krzywo osadzone narożniki, nie zabezpieczone okna zgłaszałem jeszcze podczas tynkowania. Listwy przyokienne, które założyli z uszczelką zostały uszkodzone podczas tynkowania. Następnie wycieli uszczelkę tak abym nie widział uszkodzeń.
> 
> ...


Nie ma tynków pod malowanie. Ogólnie w Krakowie pracując po kilku znanych firmach jest akceptowalne, ale dalej to nie są tynki pod wspomniane malowanie

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

To zależy kto czego oczekuje i na jaki kompromis się godzi  :wink:  U mnie nawet tynkarze mówili że nie są pod malowanie, ale ich cisnąłem by się postarali chociaż ile mogą i dla nas jest OK. Gładź jest tylko w salonie, miejscami malarz poprawiał szpachelką większe rysy. Na co dzień i tak nikt nie patrzy na ściny w 10cm by się czepiać każdej niedoskonałości  :wink: 

Skoro już piszę... chciałem napisać o wszystkich swoich ekipach ale zacznę od tynków. Moja ekipa to ekipa p. Adriana Pędrys (tel. 696 073 972), słowni, z pracy jestem zadowolony, stolarz od kuchni nie narzekał na krzywizny, elektrycy którzy mieli opóźnienie bez problemu się z nimi dogadali i nie było kłótni.

----------


## lukmach

> Dowiedziałeś się może jakie są terminy w Pol-tynk?


Ja pytałem o kwiecień/maj 2020 i mają wolne przebiegi, tylko że mają ok 10 brygad do pracy. A i jednak te poltynki to to samo  :wink:

----------


## arro77

Ma ktoś namiary na dobrego dekarza,potrzebny do obróbki kominów

----------


## boconek03

> Ja pytałem o kwiecień/maj 2020 i mają wolne przebiegi, tylko że mają ok 10 brygad do pracy. A i jednak te poltynki to to samo


Dzięki za info  :wink:

----------


## miro_86

Ja wprawdzie nie z małopolski a ze śląska, ale czuje się w obowiązku dodać opinie o Firmie z Wszego regionu. Zarówno moi znajomi jak i sąsiedzi narzekali na wykonane tynki przez swoich wykonawców więc  ja postanowiłem na Śląsk zaprosić ekipę SuperTynki. Dużo naczytałem się dobrego na temat ich praci i szczerze mówiac.....wszsytko się zgadza. Ekipa wykonała mi tynki gipsowe i chyba nie będę robił gładzi tylko lekko je przeszlifuje i pójdzie od razu farba  :smile:  Jedyny etap prac na budowie gdzie praktycznie wogole się nie stresowałem. Wszsytko zrobione łądnie, gładko i równiótko. Pozostawiony na koniec porządek zaskoczył mnie jeszzce bardziej. Jeżeli ktoś na żywo chce zobaczyć efekt....to zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## inginer

W domu nie ma ani jednego kąta prostego. W Łazienkach przed położeniem płytek trzeba wytynkować jeszcze raz ściany aby można było zamontować kabinę oraz wannę. W kuchni to samo.
*Czarna lista*
*Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat*

----------


## lukmach

> W domu nie ma ani jednego kąta prostego. W Łazienkach przed położeniem płytek trzeba wytynkować jeszcze raz ściany aby można było zamontować kabinę oraz wannę. W kuchni to samo.
> *Czarna lista*
> *Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat*


I w jakiej to cenie zł/m2?

----------


## Marok3d

Ostrzegam przed firmą

Domlux Sławomir Pizoń
ul. Żeromskiego 5
39-300 Mielec, Podkarpackie
NIP 946-20-71-111
REGON 432263452
tel. 661 488 579
Nr konta 41 1240 4979 1111 0010 8797 5261

Powyższy wykonawca zwodził nas ponad miesiąc po terminie zasłaniając się że nie otrzymał jeszcze drewna z suszarni. W końcu pojawi się u nas na 2 godziny celem szybkiego zarobku (uwaga po 5 miesiącach od podpisania umowy). Schody miały dziury ponad cm szpachlowane, sęki na środku, w niektórych miejscach się już rozchodziło drewno, biel, dziury w schodach, nawet dobrze nie oczyszczone. A tam gdzie nie było widać potrafił (pomiędzy ścianami) dać stopień 2,5 cm, a podstopień 1,5 cm po (szybko montował byśmy się nie zorientowali), pomimo, że miało być wszystko 3,5 cm. Sprawa trafiła do sądu, bo po tym jak chcieliśmy zwrot zadatku (3 tysiące) gość się rozpłynął.

Bierze i wykonuje zlecenia pomimo, że ma zawieszoną działalność od 2016 roku.

----------


## Mario-Bros

Witam wszystkich !

  Poszukuję wykonawcy mebli kuchennych na wymiar wraz z montażem. Jak do tej pory dostałem jedną wycenę budzącą spore wątpliwości, więc syn zaproponował żebym się tu zarejestrował i zapytał. Bardzo proszę o polecenie kogoś kto za kilka szafek nie liczy sobie jak za budowę rakiety kosmicznej.

----------


## Kazimierzowski

Moze tutaj znajde coś godnego polecenia - szukam firmy na remont łazienki dla brata, sam nie da rady bo chory a ja nie bardzo mam czas mu pomóc. Mieszka w okolicach Krakowa także firma działająca w małopolskim potrzebna!!

----------


## dom w kalateach 2

wprawdzie od budowy już chwila minęła, jednaka jakoś do tej pory ciągle to umykało.

Firmy które polecam z czystym sumieniem  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: :

1. Projekt i pozwolenie na budowę: MIRPOL Bibice 501 538 026 
2. Geodeta Halina Zabawa Kocmyrzów 12 387 15 11
3. Generalny wykonawca: PARO Raciborowice  12 387 70 95
4. Instalacje WOD-KAN: Grzegorz Krzywda Michałowice 502705774
5. Rekuperacja, klimatyzacja i pompa ciepła: Klimbud Group 600682475
6. Stolarka okienna: ENERGO OKNA Kraków 882169696

----------


## boconek03

.

----------


## inginer

> I w jakiej to cenie zł/m2?


Tutaj nie chodzi o cenę za m2. Chociaż nie ukrywam, że była to średnia krajowa. Chodzi natomiast o fakt, że umowa była na wykonanie tynków pod malowanie. Czyli finalnie tynki wykończone gładzią wapienną. *Nie do przyjęcia są jakiekolwiek odspojenia tynku.* Jest to wina źle wykonanej pracy. Nie wspominając już o normach budowlanych względem odchyłów w płaszczyznach pionowych i poziomych. .

----------


## Superior

> nie mam konta prostego.


Ten kont prosty, to już całkiem poraszka!

----------


## tropikalna

Gdyby ktoś z Was miał do polecenia wykonawców, którzy wybudują domek drewniany z kominkiem na działce to proszę o polecenie. Inwestycja pod krakowem, raczej budżetowa.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Podbijam. Ma ktoś namiar na zaufanego człowieka z Krakowa i okolic do projektu odwodnień, studni itp ?


Spróbuj tutaj Mirosław Kowal - 601 970 441. Projektant przyłączy sanitarnych to i pewnie odwodnienie też zaprojektuje. Mi wykonywał adaptację projektu i projekt przyłączy oraz studzienki wodomierzowej. Szybko sprawnie i nie drogo, a jeszcze dodatkowo polecił sprawdzonych rzetelnych wykonawców.

----------


## boconek03

Ma ktoś namiar na specjaliste od wełny mineralnej w małopolsce?
Chodzi o ocieplenie wełną ścian od zewnątrz.
Wełna trudny temat, musi być dobry fachowiec.

----------


## Dark0

> Ma ktoś namiar na specjaliste od wełny mineralnej w małopolsce?
> Chodzi o ocieplenie wełną ścian od zewnątrz.
> Wełna trudny temat, musi być dobry fachowiec.


U mnie wełną ocieplala firma LM Design (50364374 :cool:  tyle ze poddasze czyli skosy i sufity,a nie ściany jestem bardzo zadowolony i polecalem ich juz na forum nie raz, takze polecam znowu.

----------


## techniczny

Cześć,

szukam sprawdzonego salonu sprzedaży  Hormann-a. Planuję zakup bramy segmentowej 5000x2250 z  porządnym montażem. Możecie coś polecić?

----------


## boconek03

> Cześć,
> 
> szukam sprawdzonego salonu sprzedaży  Hormann-a. Planuję zakup bramy segmentowej 5000x2250 z  porządnym montażem. Możecie coś polecić?


Salon Hormann w Krakowie na ulicy Opolskiej.

----------


## techniczny

> Salon Hormann w Krakowie na ulicy Opolskiej.


Cześć,
dziękuję bardzo za info :smile:  Możesz napisać coś więcej... kupiłeś u nich bramę, ew. widziałeś montaż, czy może tylko pracujesz  salonie na Opolskiej?

----------


## boconek03

Nie pracuję w takich miejscach, kompletnie inna branża.
Kupowałem kiedyś u nich bramę i jedna osoba którą znam także.
Solidna firma.

----------


## corey10

Czy ktoś miał styczność z ekipą pana Antoniego Leśniaka Leś-Bud ? Szukam opinii na temat tego wykonawcy.

----------


## bartekkapusta

Nie polecam:
Rafbud Rafał Pagacz
Bochnia małopolskie

Rafbud robił u mnie zabudowe poddasza. Nigdzie nie jest prosto, wszędzie poddasze było (i jest) pofalowane, nawet po rzekomych "poprawkach" gołym okiem widać że nie jest prosto..... 
Dodatkowo przywiercili kabel z prądem do stelaża i nawet sie nie zorientowali.

----------


## Azauriel

Prace na ukończeniu, więc zaktualizuję wcześniejszy post:
*BIAŁA LISTA* 
*SSO* - Sikora-Bud (Robert Sikora, tel. 600328847) - Bardzo solidnie, terminowo, super kontakt, praca wykonana zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. 
*Instalacja wod.-kan.* - FULLINSTALL Skawina (tel. 501051273) - I i II etap wykonany bardzo solidnie, szybko, bez uwag. Nie najtaniej ale w pełni profesjonalnie. Oby tylko tacy fachowcy się trafiali, to budowa byłaby czystą przyjemnością. Polecam
*Rekuperacja* - FULLINSTALL Skawina (tel. 501051273) - I etap wykonany bardzo solidnie, szybko, bez uwag jw.
*Elektryka* - p. Sebastian Wielowski (tel. 880231059) - I etap - super jakość, terminowość, profesjonalizm. Pan Sebastian oprócz wykonania instalacji, na każdym etapie szczegółowo doradzał i proponował rozwiązania korzystniejsze. Ciężko z terminami, ale biorąć pod uwagę jakość to jestem zadowolony i mogę spokojnie polecić.
*Tynki* - Supertynki (601667101) - hmmm. Kontakt i obsługa - pełen profesjonalizm, ale cena znacznie wyższa od konkurencji. Jakość wykonania - bez większych uwag.
*Podziemny zbiornik na deszczówkę* - nie pamiętam nazwy firmy ale tel. 665630343. Bardzo sumiennie i dokładnie. Minus - drogo  :sad: 
*Ocieplenie z zewnątrz i elewacja* - p. Janusz (662114018 ) - super szybko (ekipa 4-5 osób). Wg mojej oceny wykonane bardzo dobrze. Polecam
*Wylewki anhydrytowe* - p. Szymon Stawowski (518117242) - młode chłopaki, ale bardzo konkretne. Praca wykonana terminowo, zgodnie z ustaleniami, an koniec pełne rozliczenie. Śmiało mogę polecić
*OKNA, DRZWI, BRAMA GARAŻOWA* - firma POL-MACH (122768010) ze Skawiny - bardzo profesjonalnie, udzielają rabatów, montaż terminowy, jakość bez uwag

*SZARA LISTA*
*Zabudowa poddasza i ocieplenie dachu* - polecany tutaj na forum - p. Bogusław (501075307). Praca wykonana na ocenę 3 (w skali szkolnej lub nawet 2). Wełna powkładana na sztorc - co nie zapewnia izolacji, niepopodwiązywana lecz położona na płycie K-G, pozostawiane szpary etc. Bardzo niedokładna praca. Musiałem zgłaszać uwagi, które wprawdzie były wysłuchiwane i w miarę możliwości usuwane, ale nie zawsze mogłem być na budowie, wiec co zostało niepoprawione i ukryte.... to zostało. Sufit podwieszany - tragedia. popękał po tygodniu. Podłoga na poddaszu z płyt OSB (brak słów). Krzywa, szpary, powycinane dziury na rury wentylacyjne i wod.-kan. w kształcie kwadratu (zamiast otwornicą). Brak słów. Nie zastosowane taśmy ślizgowe przy łączeniu sufity ze ścianą, pomimo zgłoszenia przez mnie. Ogólnie nie jestem zadowolony. Lista szara wyłącznie dlatego, że p. Bogusław do części uwag się poczuwał i usuwał je w miarę możliwości.

----------


## pitr10

Witam,
Poleci ktoś ekipę do tynków oraz elewacji?
Okolice Gdów, Bochnia, Wieliczka

Dzięki

----------


## saintos

> *CZARNA LISTA*
> *Dane usunięte na prośbę autora posta*


Kolego, nie oceniam Cię bo sam na początku budowy postąpiłbym tak samo. Człowiek prosi o przysługę, ludzie czekają na pieniądze. W sumie czemu nie. Przecież obiecuje, że to zrobi. No i niestety później następuje zderzenie z rzeczywistością. Niestety ale takie zachowanie jest bardzo bardzo lekkomyślne, żeby nie nazwać głupie. Ten wykonawca perfidnie Cie wykorzystał i po prostu oszukał. Przestrzegam Ciebie i wszystkich inwestorów. Z tymi ludźmi w rozmowie i w kontaktach jest tylko jeden mianownik. Pieniądz. Żadnych zaliczek, wcześniejszych wypłat czy coś. Robota zrobiona wtedy wypłata. Zastanów się i odpowiedz sobie na pytanie, dlaczego on tak zrobił? Ano dlatego, że robił tak wcześniej i wiedział, że na 99% dasz mu kasę a on pójdzie dalej swoją drogą i zarobi na takim uczynku 2 razy więcej niż jak miałby jeszcze się pofatygować i wykonać usługę. Ja to trochę porównuję do syndromu kury. Co z tego, że robi "kupę" wszędzie na swoim podwórku jak i tak wie, że dostanie ziarno  :smile:  A tak na poważnie to im większe podwórko (Kraków i okolice) to większe prawdopodobieństwo, że nikt się nie dowie ale w mniejszych obszarach/miastach już nie ma tak kolorowo dla oszustów bo plota o oszuście szybko się rozchodzi. Na szczęście jest to forum i internety to obszar nieco się zawęża. Chociaż jak łatwo zauważyć dużo firm działa na "terenie śląska i małopolski". Ciekawe no nie? Jakby na samym ślasku czy w małopolsce zleceń nie było.
Niestety ale moja nauka wiele mnie kosztowała pieniędzy, czasu i nerwów ale może przez parę moich słów na tym forum, ktoś*wyciągnie z nich wnioski.
Jeśli podczas rozmów przed wykonaniem pracy czujecie, że coś może być nie tak to proponujcie spisanie umowy (w sumie od tego powinno zacząć rozmowę) najlepiej z karami umownymi za niewywiazanie się*z terminu czy czegoś tam. Jeśli człowiek będzie kręcił nosem to od razu powinna zaświecić się czerwona lampka i możecie dodać pytanie do rozmówcy: "Ale czego Pan się boi, nie dotrzymuje Pan umów?" 
Nie dajcie się i powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## dygus

> Witam,
> Poleci ktoś ekipę do tynków oraz elewacji?
> Okolice Gdów, Bochnia, Wieliczka
> 
> Dzięki


Elewacje Pan Krzysztof tel 507075871, najlepsza ekipa jaką miałem na budowie, poleca z czystym sumieniem. Robota bez zastrzeżeń, i tanio.
Tynki PolTynk 504295644

----------


## saintos

Witam,
Poszukuję kogoś do obróbki blacharskiej muru na południu Krakowa. 
Dzięki z góry.

----------


## paweł_małopolskie

Witam,
poszukuje sprawdzonych firm, które zajmują się kompleksowo wykonaniem dachu w woj małopolskim, tj.
-Wykonanie więźby
-podbitka dachowa
-folia 
-dachówka 
-okucia + rynny + okna dachowe 
-Wykończenie kominów 
-Montaż wyłazu dachowego.

Będę wdzięczny za polecenia.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## waka

Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego od zabudowy poddasza w systemie karton gips z okolic Podhala. Ktoś coś?

----------


## Nervil18

> Kolego, nie oceniam Cię bo sam na początku budowy postąpiłbym tak samo. Człowiek prosi o przysługę, ludzie czekają na pieniądze. W sumie czemu nie. Przecież obiecuje, że to zrobi. No i niestety później następuje zderzenie z rzeczywistością. Niestety ale takie zachowanie jest bardzo bardzo lekkomyślne, żeby nie nazwać głupie. Ten wykonawca perfidnie Cie wykorzystał i po prostu oszukał. Przestrzegam Ciebie i wszystkich inwestorów. Z tymi ludźmi w rozmowie i w kontaktach jest tylko jeden mianownik. Pieniądz. Żadnych zaliczek, wcześniejszych wypłat czy coś. Robota zrobiona wtedy wypłata. Zastanów się i odpowiedz sobie na pytanie, dlaczego on tak zrobił? Ano dlatego, że robił tak wcześniej i wiedział, że na 99% dasz mu kasę a on pójdzie dalej swoją drogą i zarobi na takim uczynku 2 razy więcej niż jak miałby jeszcze się pofatygować i wykonać usługę. Ja to trochę porównuję do syndromu kury. Co z tego, że robi "kupę" wszędzie na swoim podwórku jak i tak wie, że dostanie ziarno  A tak na poważnie to im większe podwórko (Kraków i okolice) to większe prawdopodobieństwo, że nikt się nie dowie ale w mniejszych obszarach/miastach już nie ma tak kolorowo dla oszustów bo plota o oszuście szybko się rozchodzi. Na szczęście jest to forum i internety to obszar nieco się zawęża. Chociaż jak łatwo zauważyć dużo firm działa na "terenie śląska i małopolski". Ciekawe no nie? Jakby na samym ślasku czy w małopolsce zleceń nie było.
> Niestety ale moja nauka wiele mnie kosztowała pieniędzy, czasu i nerwów ale może przez parę moich słów na tym forum, ktoś*wyciągnie z nich wnioski.
> Jeśli podczas rozmów przed wykonaniem pracy czujecie, że coś może być nie tak to proponujcie spisanie umowy (w sumie od tego powinno zacząć rozmowę) najlepiej z karami umownymi za niewywiazanie się*z terminu czy czegoś tam. Jeśli człowiek będzie kręcił nosem to od razu powinna zaświecić się czerwona lampka i możecie dodać pytanie do rozmówcy: "Ale czego Pan się boi, nie dotrzymuje Pan umów?" 
> Nie dajcie się i powodzenia


saintos , myślę że każdy inwestor który rozpoczyna swoją przygodę z budową domu ma na samym początku zaufanie do wykonawców  bo w sumie czemu ma go nie mieć ? Ja również miałem zaufanie i dopiero wtedy gdy zostałem oszukany nauczyłem się że trzeba  zabezpieczać się w każdy możliwy sposób. Zobacz  że użytkownik Azauriel  został oszukany dopiero na etapie barierek które montuje się na prawie samym końcu budowy domu. Jeżeli firma od SSO była super , firma od dachu była super, hydraulik i elektryk też, to dlaczego miał zakładać że zaraz ktoś go oszuka ?

Według mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem które pozbawi takich wykonawców jak wspomniałeś ,,łatwych pieniędzy" jest własnie takie forum muratora. Każda oszukana osoba powinna dokładnie opisywać swojego oprawcę by wujek google miał jak najłatwiej pokazać nam na pierwszej stronie opinię o takim delikwencie. Oczywiście ludzie też powinni mieć większa świadomość i opisywać partaczy tu na forum. Według mnie za pisanie prawdy i tylko prawdy nie powinniśmy bać się konsekwencji. TO NIEUCZCIWY WYKONAWCA POWINIEN SIĘ BAĆ ! ! ! 

Myślę że dzięki przykazywaniu takich informacji dużo ludzi by nie popełniło błędu i nie skorzystało z usług takiego fachowca.

----------


## Kae2

Moi Drodzy! 
 Niebawem planujemy rozpocząć budowę domu w Michałowicach. Pilnie poszukujemy opinii o firmie budowlanej Top Bud z Węgrzc. Jeśli Wam albo Waszym znajomym budowali dom to bardzo proszę o opinie, jak budują? czy są godni polecenia? Dziękuję za wszystkie informacje

----------


## boconek03

Polecicie kogoś w małopolsce kto zaprojektuje całe otoczenie domu, łącznie z ogrodzeniem(mur),kostka i cała reszta? Wygląd to jedno ale i od strony technicznej(poziomy itp).

----------


## boconek03

> Witam,
> poszukuje sprawdzonych firm, które zajmują się kompleksowo wykonaniem dachu w woj małopolskim, tj.
> -Wykonanie więźby
> -podbitka dachowa
> -folia 
> -dachówka 
> -okucia + rynny + okna dachowe 
> -Wykończenie kominów 
> -Montaż wyłazu dachowego.
> ...


Mam kogoś do polecenia ale wszystko to co wymieniłeś prócz więźby bo tego chyba nie robią.

----------


## Alicja N

> Polecicie kogoś w małopolsce kto zaprojektuje całe otoczenie domu, łącznie z ogrodzeniem(mur),kostka i cała reszta? Wygląd to jedno ale i od strony technicznej(poziomy itp).


Polecam P. Aleksandrę Karwalę z BS Ogrody. Trzeba trochę poczekać, ale ja jestem zachwycona projektem i zaangażowaniem.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Polecicie kogoś w małopolsce kto zaprojektuje całe otoczenie domu, łącznie z ogrodzeniem(mur),kostka i cała reszta? Wygląd to jedno ale i od strony technicznej(poziomy itp).


A nie myślałeś o naszej forumowej* Elfir*

----------


## Qualcolm_

> (...)
> Jeśli podczas rozmów przed wykonaniem pracy czujecie, że coś może być nie tak to proponujcie spisanie umowy (w sumie od tego powinno zacząć rozmowę) najlepiej z karami umownymi za niewywiazanie się*z terminu czy czegoś tam. Jeśli człowiek będzie kręcił nosem to od razu powinna zaświecić się czerwona lampka i możecie dodać pytanie do rozmówcy: "Ale czego Pan się boi, nie dotrzymuje Pan umów?" 
> (...)


Tak jak w naszym przypadku z firmą Ekotynk lub RMBud - jak kto woli - Rafał Maciejowski, Bochnia (tynki wewnętrzne). O umowie tylko mówił. Umowa spisana na kolanie jak czuł powiew pieniążków w naszych rękach jak przyszło do płacenia za część prac. Wszędzie się mówi o umowach i umowa dała tylko tyle, albo aż tyle, że jest jednym z dokumentów w teczce z aktami sprawy.
Jeśli miał ktoś kontakt z człowiekiem proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Nervil18

> Tak jak w naszym przypadku z firmą Ekotynk lub RMBud - jak kto woli - Rafał Maciejowski, Bochnia (tynki wewnętrzne). O umowie tylko mówił. Umowa spisana na kolanie jak czuł powiew pieniążków w naszych rękach jak przyszło do płacenia za część prac. Wszędzie się mówi o umowach i umowa dała tylko tyle, albo aż tyle, że jest jednym z dokumentów w teczce z aktami sprawy.
> Jeśli miał ktoś kontakt z człowiekiem proszę o kontakt.


Czyli sprawa miała swój finał w sądzie ? jakie efekty/wyroki ?

Patrze że słabą reklamę zrobiłeś tej firmie w internecie bo po wpisaniu w wyszukiwarkę nic się nie pokazuje .

----------


## Qualcolm_

> ... Ekotynk lub RMBud - jak kto woli - Rafał Maciejowski ...






> Czyli sprawa miała swój finał w sądzie ? jakie efekty/wyroki ?
> 
> Patrze że słabą reklamę zrobiłeś tej firmie w internecie bo po wpisaniu w wyszukiwarkę nic się nie pokazuje .


Sprawa w sądzie trwa.
Opinia biegłego to jakiś żart - pomijając nieprofesjonalizm to jeszcze jest sprzeczna sama ze sobą. Nawet mam ochotę zrobić wątek i wrzucić to co biegły sądowy natworzył. 
Nawet jeśli wyrok będzie w jakiś sposób pozytywny dla mnie to i tak gościowi taka działalność się opłaca. Nie bez powodu wybiera ludzi którzy nie zrobią mu problemów.
Jak wybieraliśmy firmę to kompletnie nic nie było o tej firmie, teraz jest chyba tylko jedna opinia. Ludzie odpuszczają bo muszą wykańczać domy. Dlaczego nie piszą? Pewnie się wstydzą.

Sposób działania jest ciekawy -  nam z żoną obiecał tynki pod malowanie (wykończenie Kreiselem 660 jeśli dobrze kojarzę) a w trakcie już tworzy narracje że to jest etapowo i jak przychodzi czas na te ostatnia warstwę to koleś mówi że nie ma umowy na to i nie robi. Przy czym jak kasę pobierze to licząc procentowo jest to dużo więcej niż faktyczny nakład pracy i materiałów.  Na sam koniec zostaje do dopłacenia tyle że gościowi już się nie opłaca robić, a nawet by pewnie musiał dołożyć do interesu i klient zostaje z ręką w nocniku. Tzn. jeszcze pół biedy jakby poprzednie warstwy były ok i wystarczyło nanieść ten piasek kwarcowy z wapnem (czy co to to jest) , ale druga warstwa jest dramatycznie krzywo i trzeba to wyprostować. W dodatku gość nie zaciera tynku.

----------


## Qualcolm_

> Witam,
> Poleci ktoś ekipę do tynków oraz elewacji?
> Okolice Gdów, Bochnia, Wieliczka
> 
> Dzięki


*
Czarna lista*: Ekotynk z Bochni (RM-BUD) Rafał Maciejowski

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Qualcolm, ja z powodu trudnosci w "procentowym rozliczeniu"  wybierałem firmy którym płaciłem po wykonanej robocie. Wykonawca nie znika jak zostanie mu ostatnie 20% zabierające 80% czasu. Polecam!

Współczuję procesu, dużo nerwów i czasu. Co do biegłego - możesz mieć opinię swojego, nie musisz się zdawać na biegłego pozwanego. Wybierz kogoś kto jest dobry i ustnie opiniując Cię przekona. (Jak coś mogę podać namiary na priv).

----------


## boconek03

> Polecam P. Aleksandrę Karwalę z BS Ogrody. Trzeba trochę poczekać, ale ja jestem zachwycona projektem i zaangażowaniem.


Dzięki. Mówisz o projekcie samego ogrodu czy coś więcej jeszcze było projektowane?

----------


## Nayri

Ja pecam forumowa Elfir. 
Podjazd i tarasy już mam gotowe i wykonane według jej projektu. Zaprojektowała je "na szybko" jak się nagle zdecydowaliśmy już robić kostkę, która miała być robiona za rok. A mimo tej szybkości efekt świetny, połączyła też gusta moje i męża tak, że się nie klocilismy o to :wink: 
W cenie projektu (niewysokiej moim zdaniem) także jest propozycja oświetlenia.

Całego projektu jeszcze nie mam gotowego, mąż uważał to za "fanaberie", a już teraz jest zadowolony że się uparlam :smile:

----------


## slusar

> Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego od zabudowy poddasza w systemie karton gips z okolic Podhala. Ktoś coś?


Proszę podać dokładną lokalizację

----------


## slusar

> Proszę podać dokładną lokalizację


www.frbslusarczyk.pl

----------


## pitr10

Witam,
Jakieś namiary na sprwadzone ekipy do płytek w domu?
Bochnia/Wieliczka

----------


## NocnyNarrator

> Poszukujemy ekipy do wykończenia wnętrz w okolicach Wieliczka (Gdów) oraz stolarza. Mile widziane solidne wykonanie w przystępnej cenie  
> Ktoś poleci kogoś sprawdzonego? 
> Dziękować.


Hej, poleciłbyś ekipę, która Ci budowała dom do SSO ? 

Inwestycja w gminie Gdów

----------


## Dawid-d127

Witam chciałem ostrzec przed pseudo firma "Firma Remontowo-wykończeniowa Grzegorz Ślusarz" z Bochni świadczące usługi na terenie Bochni i Krakowa dostali klucze do mieszkania mieli ułożyć płytki ułożyli krzywo wysokość miała być 15mm było na 12mm jedne wyżej inne niżej burdel jaki zostawili to szkoda gadać nawet płytek z fugi nie potrafili wyczyścić tylko walały się butelki po wódce po kątach resztki śniadania na podłodze jak się okazało ten Pan zatrudnia pseudofachowcow z Ukrainy więc nie ma się co dziwić... Rozliczyłem się ale w między czasie Pan zaczol doliczać sobie dodatkowe koszty akrylowanie cokolow 15m kosztowało 200zl gratis upaprane ściany bo Pan rąk nie miał w co wytrzeć... Akrylowanie palcem...

----------


## MateuszL

Cześć,
Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wykończenia mieszkania od stanu developerskiego 57m2 w Krakowie i stolarza który zrobi kuchnie zgodnie z planem. Mógłby ktoś coś polecić?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## corey10

Czy ma ktoś opinie na temat firmy ASK z Krakowa? Rozważam zlecenie im wykonania wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją.

----------


## PrzemekKRK

Dzień dobry,

Czy budował ktoś z Was z Ko-Maz Józef Trybunia lub Karol Jarosz z Mszany i może podzielić się opinią? 
Rozważam zlecenie budowy domu do sso jednej z tych firm.
Dziękuję
Przemek

----------


## katka

> Czy ma ktoś opinie na temat firmy ASK z Krakowa? Rozważam zlecenie im wykonania wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją.


Montaż 4 lata temu, bardzo sprawny. Co do montażu, zakupu i projektu jestem bardzo zadowolona. Gorzej wygląda serwis po montażowy. Główna zasada firmy „sprzedać, zamontować, zapomnieć”.

----------


## Bajkonur

Ostrzeżenie dla Tarnowa i okolic. Na czarną listę wędruje firma Józef Wesołowski Remonty od A do Z z Porąbki Uszewskiej oferuje się jako · 
· Kompleksowe wykończenia wnętrz
· Kompletne remonty łazienek
· Usługi hydrauliczne
· Usługi ślusarskie
· Drobne usługi elektryczne
· Adaptację poddasza oraz piwnic
· Inne prace remontowe. Choć nie jest to żadna duża firma tylko ponoć (bo paragonów żadnych nie wydaje) jednoosobowa działalność to wypada ostrzec przed tym człowiekiem. To co ten osobnik zrobił mi w domu przyprawia mnie o ból głowy mimo upływu kilku miesięcy od jego bytności tu. Naraził mnie na dodatkowe koszta i dokonał destrukcji wszystkiego czego się tknął. A tutaj próbka jego możliwości

----------


## Nervil18

Po co zakrywasz imię i nazwisko na wizytówce skoro trochę wyżej opisałeś tego wykonawcę z imienia i nazwiska 
?

----------


## Bajkonur

To zdjęcie wizytówki pochodzi z internetu z jednego z portali oigłoszeniowych

----------


## corey10

> Montaż 4 lata temu, bardzo sprawny. Co do montażu, zakupu i projektu jestem bardzo zadowolona. Gorzej wygląda serwis po montażowy. Główna zasada firmy „sprzedać, zamontować, zapomnieć”.


Cenna dla mnie uwaga - w takim razie raczej odpadają bo jeśli nie chcą zajmować się swoimi własnymi instalacjami to źle świadczy o  ich jakości. Jest ktoś kto może wypowiedzieć się pod kątem wykonania wentylacji i późniejszej współpracy z firmą GHS Tomasza Krakowskiego (ten od pomp) lub Solterm (forumowy Asolt) ?

Szukam też dobrego hydraulika do zrobienia instalacji wod-kan. Niestety wielu uzależnia swoje usługi od przymusu wzięcia od nich pompy ciepła, czy właśnie wentylacji. Bardzo proszę o namiary na kogoś solidnego.

----------


## katka

> Cenna dla mnie uwaga - w takim razie raczej odpadają bo jeśli nie chcą zajmować się swoimi własnymi instalacjami to źle świadczy o  ich jakości.


Nie, jakość wykonania jest bardzo dobra. Ponad 4 lata, bez problemu, im poprostu nie chce się przyjeźdzać na serwis, bo mają tyle roboty na montażach, że tracenie czasu na przyjazd za marne pare stówek się nie kalkuluje  :wink: .

----------


## yksnimak

Dopisuję do mojej białej listy ekipę p. Michała 531802280 - wykonywali u mnie ocieplenie wełną bardzo skomplikowanego poddasza, sufity podwieszane, gładzie w całym domu i malowanie.
Dwóch młodych ludzi, terminowi, dokładni i profesjonalni, pracują dzień w dzień od 7-16. Żadnego dzwonienia, skakania po różnych budowach, ściemniania, kłamania itd. - ci, co budują na pewno to znają.
Naprawdę po ekipach starych 'fachowców' co pozakładali firmy i teraz tylko jeżdżą po materiały a na budowie robią praktykanci - bardzo miła odmiana.

----------


## cristoteles

> Cenna dla mnie uwaga - w takim razie raczej odpadają bo jeśli nie chcą zajmować się swoimi własnymi instalacjami to źle świadczy o  ich jakości. Jest ktoś kto może wypowiedzieć się pod kątem wykonania wentylacji i późniejszej współpracy z firmą GHS Tomasza Krakowskiego (ten od pomp) lub Solterm (forumowy Asolt) ?
> 
> Szukam też dobrego hydraulika do zrobienia instalacji wod-kan. Niestety wielu uzależnia swoje usługi od przymusu wzięcia od nich pompy ciepła, czy właśnie wentylacji. Bardzo proszę o namiary na kogoś solidnego.


GHS też raczej na zasadzie zainstaluj i prawie zapomnij.

----------


## slavexx

Witam,
do białej listy dopisuje dopisuje firmę Pana Piotra FRB Slusarczyk (forumowy slusar). Wykonywali suchą zabudowę i ocieplenie poddasza, wnęki led, gładź i malowanie natryskowe. Firma znana na tym forum, wykonie wzorcowe co w sumie można zweryfikować na ich profilu fb. Jedna z nielicznych bezproblemowych ekip na budowie. Tel 505090553

----------


## inginer

*Czarna lista:** TYNKOMAT* z Krakowa

Chciałbym dodać do czarnej listy wykonawców tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Otóż to firma *Krzysztof Sajbor Tynkomat* wykonywała u mnie owe tynki. Firma ta zarejestrowana jest pod adresem ul.Republiki Korczakowskiej w Krakowie, małopolskie.
Podczas prac tynkarskich uszkodzili oni instalację wodno-kanalizacyjną (pęknięta rura na pionie kanalizacji spowodowana uderzeniem łatą lub innym narzędziem do ściągania tynków). Ponadto większość otuliny na rurach C.O. i C.W.U uszkodzone. Zniszczyli także parapety granitowe, które zostały dwa dni przed ich przyjściem zamontowane. Brak zabezpieczenia okien. Przez co zostały one obrzucone tynkiem i podczas czyszczenia uszkodzone- rysy na szybach. Wszystkie osłony zawiasów do wymiany. Krzywo osadzone narożniki w futrynach drzwi i okien. Można byłoby tak wyliczać bez końca.

Zapłaciłem za tynki "pod malowanie" a one nie nadają się nawet pod gładzie. Kolejni fachowcy, którym chcę zlecić naprawę tynków albo nie podejmują się pracy albo mówią że trzeba zeszlifować to co poprzednicy zrobili. Później jeszcze raz wytynkować a na końcu wykonać gładź wapienną.

Uszkodzenia oraz krzywo osadzone narożniki, nie zabezpieczone okna zgłaszałem jeszcze podczas tynkowania. Listwy przyokienne, które założyli z uszczelką zostały uszkodzone podczas tynkowania. Następnie wycieli uszczelkę tak abym nie widział uszkodzeń.

Wziąłem rzeczoznawcę aby ocenił jakość tynków. Ocenił on, że tynki nie spełniają żądnych norm. Są krzywe (brak płaszczyzn pionowych i poziomych), brak narożników prostych . Przy podciągu na długości 25 cm- różnica sięga 13 mm. Zbyt mało tynku - w niektórych miejscach prześwituje cegła nie mówiąc już o kablach na suficie.

Posiadam także opinie kierownika, który powiedział mi, że takich tynków nie odbierze.

Właściciel firmy tynkarskiej Tynkomat nie poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności. Uważa, że wszystko jest zrobione wg. sztuki budowlanej. Nie interesuje go opinia ekspertów.

Dlatego szukam tutaj na forum osób, które miały do czynienia z tą firmą i posiadają podobne problemy do moich. Postanowiłem wytoczyć mu sprawę w sądzie o odszkodowanie za uszkodzone mienie zwrot pieniędzy za pierwszy etap tynków.
Szukam osób w charakterze świadka lub aby wytoczyć pozew zbiorowy przeciwko firmie *Tynkomat*.
Kontakt: [email protected]
Pozdrawiam

----------


## slusar

Pare postow wstecz sie cos dzialo w temacie tynkow

----------


## Nervil18

> Pare postow wstecz sie cos dzialo w temacie tynkow


był bo pisał to ten sam autor  :Smile:

----------


## slusar

Przepraszam zatem za zamieszanie

----------


## maciuspala

Witajcie, mimo iż już od roku mieszkam to dalej wszystko kręci się wokół budowy a raczej już domu.Teraz robi się podbudowa, taras i kostka, wykonawca polecony przez mojego dobrego klienta, robota perfekcyjnie wykonana, podbudowa drogi wytrzymuje wjazd ciężarówki z kamieniem co daje masę  ponad 20 ton i nawet nie drgnie.Robi powoli ale bardzo dokładnie bo jak powiedział nie będzie jeździł na poprawki. Za podbudowę od całości krzyknął 70 zł ( z materiałem) ale w tym jest taras ponad 50 m2 o wysokości 95 cm więc uważam że to bardzo tanio. Telefon do wykonawcy Łukasz Krupa 723 870 493, okolice Zakliczyna, Jurkowa, Brzeska.
Ponadto ostatnio byłem na 2 budowach moich klientów gdzie też mój klient robi ocieplenie pianą, widziałem ocieplone fundamenty( rewelacyjne rozwiązanie) , zrobione poddasze i efekt na żywo piorunujący. Gość robi na pianie Purteco co podobno jest bardzo ważne, namiary Sławek Żychowski 515 944 847 też okolice Zakliczyna ale robi w całej Polsce.
Jak ktoś potrzebuje zdjęcia z robót mogę podesłać na maila.

----------


## maciuspala

Dodatkowo chciałbym wyrazić opinie na temat obsługi po sprzedażowej , gdyż mimo iż używam materiałów dobrej jakości to zawsze coś się może dziać,
Po raz drugi leje mi się rekuperator Thessla Green Home i reakcja naszego forumowego kolegi oszczędny grześ jest natychmiastowa, po telefonie natychmiast zgłoszenie do serwisu, wszystko tak abym czuł że ktoś się tym interesuje, dodatkowo jestem po pierwszym przeglądzie pompy Samsung zrobionej przez Neoklima, było szybko miło i przyjemnie, zadzwoniłem poprosiłem o przegląd , przyjechali po tygodniu wyczyścili, sprawdzili i poinformowali ze pojawią się za rok :Smile: Dodatkowo zawsze mogę zadzwonić do firmy i zawsze udzielona zastanie kompetentna pomoc w ustawieniach czy rozterkach dnia codziennego.
Fajnie że sa jeszcze ludzie co nie tylko patrzą zarobić szybko a potem telefonu nie odbierać.

----------


## szogu

> Za podbudowę od całości krzyknął 70 zł ( z materiałem) ale w tym jest taras ponad 50 m2 o wysokości 95 cm więc uważam że to bardzo tanio. Telefon do wykonawcy Łukasz Krupa 723 870 493, okolice Zakliczyna, Jurkowa, Brzeska.


Cześć,
Mógłbyś bardziej dokładnie rozpisać koszty wykonania kostki?
Tutaj piszesz o kosztach podbudowy za m2. 
To znaczy, że za położenie kostki i krawężników liczy osobno?
I do tego sam koszt kostki?

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## maciuspala

W sumie gość miał zrobić podbudowę, taras z bloków tarasowych oraz obrzeża.Za 260 M2 utwardzenia pod kostkę, 40 m2 utwardzenia pod garaż , 120 mb obrzeży , 110 mb ułożonej kostki wzdłuż ogrodzenia(zamiennik obrzeża żeby robot dokaszał całą trawę), kilka metrów palisady plus 94 mb schodów wycenił na 30 tys, do tego później doszło 110 M2 kostki za 4500 zł.
Obrzeża zawsze są liczone osobno, a tu wyszło koszt 110 zł za robociznę całości bez kostki którą sam kupilem.Nawet wczoraj przywiózł szary piasek do zasypywania kostki i mówił że na jesień płacił 10 zł za tonę a wczoraj po 50 zł, cały materiał ogromnie poszedł w górę.....

----------


## lukmach

Kontynuacja mojej białej listy.

Elektryk - Leszek Celer. Polecany na forum kilkukrotnie. Ja to potwierdzam. Instalacja w bruzdach, cenowo konkurencyjny. Super kontakt.

Wod-kan, rekuperacja, centralny odkurzacz - firma Warmer Tomka Krawczyka, wszystko zgodnie z umową, staranna robota, rurki porządnie ocieplone. Cenowo nie wiem bo nigdzie indziej nie wyceniałem. Napewno będzie robił ogrzewanie podłogowe i kotłownię.

Taka złamana biel  :wink: 

Ogrodzenie - Matrix Ogrodzenia - siatka powlekana, podmurówka prefabrykowana. Nie do końca biała bo założyli złej wysokości siatkę, ale wymienili bez większych problemów. Do pracy i efektu końcowego nie mam uwag.

Następne tynki, ekipa trochę przypadkowa, ale ich praca sprawdzona przeze mnie, terminy zajęte z niemałym wyprzedzeniem. Pierwsza firma na budowie, której nie wyszukalem tutaj na forum. Mam nadzieję, że będzie bez większej wpadki. Supertynki, cena kosmos, plus jeszcze dopłata za naddatki, w większości firm gdzie wyceniałem w cenie jest dużo większe zużycie materiału na 1m2. Ale kontakt z nimi to jak w korporacji, bardzo profesjonalnie. Gdybym miał kilka tys na zbyciu brałbym w ciemno.

----------


## rrako

> Czy ma ktoś opinie na temat firmy ASK z Krakowa? Rozważam zlecenie im wykonania wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją.


Mi ASK robila wycene (Cena standardowa), ale ostatecznie zdecydowalem sie na Pana Janusza z Klimatiko (Wieliczka).

----------


## artspaw

przestań kłamać na forum bo nigdy nie podnośiłem ceny za usługę zawsze to co ustaliłem to wykonałem a w ogule jak ci nie pasowało coś to nie pisze sie głupot tylko należy powiedzieć w oczy wogule czy ja dla ciebie robiłem oto jest pytanie

----------


## Nervil18

> przestań kłamać na forum bo nigdy nie podnośiłem ceny za usługę zawsze to co ustaliłem to wykonałem a w ogule jak ci nie pasowało coś to nie pisze sie głupot tylko należy powiedzieć w oczy wogule czy ja dla ciebie robiłem oto jest pytanie


Kolego, żeby było łatwiej połapać się do kogo się zwracasz napisz nazwę forumowicza lub najlepiej zacytuj jego wypowiedz ....

----------


## waka

> przestań kłamać na forum bo nigdy nie podnośiłem ceny za usługę zawsze to co ustaliłem to wykonałem a w ogule jak ci nie pasowało coś to nie pisze sie głupot tylko należy powiedzieć w oczy wogule czy ja dla ciebie robiłem oto jest pytanie


To zdanie powinno być poddane dogłębnej analizie

----------


## boconek03

I ortografii...

----------


## kotwicz

Kilka dni temu zakończony został montaż okien drewnianych (modrzew syberyjski) w kamienicy w Wieliczce. Jestem bardzo zadowolony i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić zakład stolarski pana Andrzeja Trybuły ze Spytkowic. Duże zaangażowanie (stolaż pasjonat), staranność, wysokiej jakości komponenty (lakiery Sikkens, uszczelki premium okucia Maco). Okna zostały starannie zamontowane z ciepłym montażem. Bardzo konkurencyjne ceny - POLECAM. Dla zainteresowanych okna są zamontowane w Wieliczce przy ul. Kosiby 6.

Przed wyborem producenta zebrałem ok. pięciu ofert i spotkałem się z kilkoma stolarzami, a nawet policzyłem mniej więcej koszt produkcji okien i marżę. Zapoznałem się też dość dogłębnie z materiałami więc miałem nie najgorsze rozeznanie w temacie okien drewnianych.

----------


## kotwicz

Z tą firmą zrealizowałem kilka inwestycji. Ostatnia z nich nadbudowa kamienicy w Wieliczce była naprawdę trudnymi organizacyjnie i technicznie przedsięwzięciem (m.in. podbicie fundamentów, na parterze i w przyziemiu działająca firma i kręcący się ludzie, wiele niewiadomym co do konstrukcji budynku, specjalny strop gęstożebrowy itp.) Firma zawsze wzorowo wywiązuje się z powierzonych zadań. Szefowie pan Ryszard i pan Andrzej mają ogromne doświadczenie budowlane i w zasadzie nie ma problemu z którym by sobie nie poradzili. Z kolei majstrowie i robotnicy myślą za nim coś zrobią i są naprawdę nieźli manualnie. Firma ma doskonałą organizację i logistykę i zawsze po sobie sprząta  :smile: 
Odnośnie do cen - zawsze przed robotami jest uczciwa wycena lub przynajmniej możliwie dokładne określenie wielkości kosztów. Rozliczenia są uczciwe a ceny rozsądne i konkurencyjne. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## corey10

kotwicz, a tu na forum możesz mi zrobić wycenę?  :big grin:

----------


## Wujor

Ostatnio zakończyłem murowanie ogrodzenia z bloczków Joniec. Około 22mb. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany kontaktem , zapraszam na PW. Chłopaki są z Myślenic, robią różne usługi budowlane natomiast u mnie robili właśnie ogrodzenie. Szybko a przede wszystkim niezwykle staranni i dokładnie.

----------


## Rafalisko1980

Szukam na juz sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania tynkow cem wap zacierane pod malowanie. Cena nie gra az takiej roli. Jestem wymagajacy co do jakosci wykonania. Ekipa ktora miala wykonac tynki mnie wystawila...Okolice Wieliczki dom jednorodzinny okolo 580m2 tynków. ( Jest zrobiony szpryc Kreisel wiec dalsze prace rowniez chce aby byly na Kreislu) Na oknach sa juz listwy i sa zabezpieczone folia. Jest tez zalozonoch kilka naroznikow. Dom gotowy do tynkowania.

----------


## slusar

> Szukam na juz sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania tynkow cem wap zacierane pod malowanie. Cena nie gra az takiej roli. Jestem wymagajacy co do jakosci wykonania. Ekipa ktora miala wykonac tynki mnie wystawila...Okolice Wieliczki dom jednorodzinny okolo 580m2 tynków. ( Jest zrobiony szpryc Kreisel wiec dalsze prace rowniez chce aby byly na Kreislu) Na oknach sa juz listwy i sa zabezpieczone folia. Jest tez zalozonoch kilka naroznikow. Dom gotowy do tynkowania.


Witaj, 
Nie ma tynkow pod malowanie, 
Tamke sa ale do momentu jak nie oprze się o nie slonce lub nie zostana czyms podswietlone

----------


## klient Italbud Kęty

Ostrzeżenie przed cieślą - firma Italbud z Kęt 32-650 ul. Sienkiewicza 4

Firma ta wykonywała u mnie remont dachu.i zrobiła to na prawde fatalnie. Złe okucie komina, niezafugowany komin, przedewszystkim dach się zapadł

wszystki zdjęcią i szczegółowe opisy

Italbud Kęty

----------


## katka

> Witaj, 
> Nie ma tynkow pod malowanie, 
> Tamke sa ale do momentu jak nie oprze się o nie slonce lub nie zostana czyms podswietlone


Zaręczam, że są. Mam takowe  :wink: .

----------


## slusar

> Zaręczam, że są. Mam takowe .


Tylko pozazdroscic, 
jaka cena i kto wykonywal?

----------


## katka

> Tylko pozazdroscic, 
> jaka cena i kto wykonywal?


5 lat temu SuperTynki, ceny nie pamiętam, ciut wyższa niż przeciętnie.

----------


## boconek03

> Szukam na juz sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania tynkow cem wap zacierane pod malowanie. Cena nie gra az takiej roli. Jestem wymagajacy co do jakosci wykonania. Ekipa ktora miala wykonac tynki mnie wystawila...Okolice Wieliczki dom jednorodzinny okolo 580m2 tynków. ( Jest zrobiony szpryc Kreisel wiec dalsze prace rowniez chce aby byly na Kreislu) Na oknach sa juz listwy i sa zabezpieczone folia. Jest tez zalozonoch kilka naroznikow. Dom gotowy do tynkowania.


poltynk

----------


## mkrdKRK

Na czarną listę :

KOPARKA

ELPRONAR

KRAKOW

Nie polecam tej firmy. Pracownicy źle pracują. Celowo pracują powoli, aby zarobić więcej pieniędzy i są nieprzyjemni, Szef, Pan Sylwester Gołdyn, nie slowny i oszukuje klienta podczas płatności. Melepata ! 

602241310
122597060
122597085
604645727

Elpronar
Sylwester Gołdyn
FHUB SYLWESTER GOŁDYN
Ul Boguszówka 2 31-579 Kraków 
[email protected]
www.elpronar.pl
NIP 9451000188
REGON 350893580

----------


## corey10

Dziękuję za dotychczasowe polecenia i proszę o kolejne:

1. Najważniejsze co potrzebuję to firmę która wykona profesjonalnie i zgodnie ze sztuką taras nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym oraz dach płaski nad garażem. Było by bardzo miło jakby w swoim zakresie mieli też wykonywanie elewacji.

2. Profesjonalne i zgodne ze sztuką wykonanie ocieplenia dachu wełną + sufity podwieszane.

----------


## slusar

> Dziękuję za dotychczasowe polecenia i proszę o kolejne:
> 
> 1. Najważniejsze co potrzebuję to firmę która wykona profesjonalnie i zgodnie ze sztuką taras nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym oraz dach płaski nad garażem. Było by bardzo miło jakby w swoim zakresie mieli też wykonywanie elewacji.
> 
> 2. Profesjonalne i zgodne ze sztuką wykonanie ocieplenia dachu wełną + sufity podwieszane.


W temacie pkt. 2 mysle ze moglbym pomóc

----------


## skalska

x

----------


## fighter1983

> W temacie pkt. 2 mysle ze moglbym pomóc


jak to jest ten slusar o ktorym mysle to w ciemno mozna tego Pana brac na to poddasze  :big grin:

----------


## Liliputek

chciałabym jeszcze dopisac do białej listy wykonawców 2 osoby:

1. Pana, który wykonuje *drewniane domki dla dzieci* - solidnie, terminowo(!), jak mówi, że będzie to będzie, cena też bardzo ok, i nawet mojemu tacie się podoba  :wink:  a on jest dość krytyczny zazwyczaj... namiary na Pana to Michał Grabowski - tel. 537543044

2. *Meble Grzewka* - Panowie są terminowi, solidni, wykonają to człowiek wymyśli a my wymyśliliśmy wiele.. i normalnych cenach  :smile:  jak mówią, że będą to będą, nie ma odmawiania dzień przed ustalonym terminem, zawsze odbierają telefony  :smile:  ewentualnie oddzwaniają (inni stolarze mieli z tym spory problem..) tel. Pan Grzegorz Mętel 883589518.

----------


## daniel1986

Szukam dobrej firmy od pokrycia dachu plaskiego (~260m2 + attyki). Bylo pare dobrych opinii nt firmy Barel Management w ostatnich latach- czy ktos ostatnio z nimi pracowal i moze potwierdzic, ze nadal trzymaja poziom ?

----------


## Rysiek650

Witam Forumowiczów  :smile: 
Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do naprawy izolacji dachu po kunach . Może ktoś z Was miał problem z kunami i może jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę z okolic Krakowa polecić  :smile: 
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących  :smile:

----------


## boconek03

AK - Inżynieria budowlana.

Korzystał ktoś z ich usług i podzieli się opinią?

----------


## yuwaxl2

Kończę powoli budowę także i ja mogę podzielić się opiniami o "fachowcach":

*BIAŁA LISTA:*
- EcoComfort - firma wykonała u mnie instalację rekuperacji. Od projektu, aż po montaż. Wszystko OK, bez zarzutu w miarę przystępnej cenie.
- Grzegorz Owca (ZIS-TECH) - fachowiec jakich mało. Pan Grzegorz przyjechał do mnie późnym wieczorem po to by uruchomić piec kondensacyjny. Przy okazji znalazł parę niedociągnięć po hydrauliku (m.in. nieszczelność gazu czy kilku elementów ułatwiających serwis instalacji). Służy zawsze dobrą radą. Szkoda, że natknąłem się na niego dopiero na tak późnym etapie.
- Mastertynk Bogusław Trębacz - firma wykonała u mnie tynki gipsowe i cw(łazienki). Mimo lekkiego opóźnienia tynki wykonane bez zarzutu. W paru miejscach drobne krzywizny, ale to bardziej ze względu na krzywe ściany zostawione po budowlańcach. A narzucanie grubej warstwy tynku to byłaby trochę porażka.
- Tiger Spaw (https://tigerspaw.pl/) - firma wykonała dla mnie balustrady francuskie. Bardzo dobra jakość, a cena z transportem z Rzeszowa dużo mniejsza niż okoliczne firmy. 
- Wylewki z Olkusza (782 135 552) - wylewki dobrze zrobione. Najpierw pomiar z poradą ile położyć styropianu w jakim pomieszczeniu aby było równo, a potem za tydzień w 2 dni się uwinęli z całym domem. Dylatacje dobrze zrobione. Nie mam nic do zarzucenia.

*SZARA LISTA:*
- SOLIDBUD (Sławomir Ryszka http://www.solidbud.org/o_firmie.html) - firma wykonała mi dom do SSO. Firma posiada 3 ekipy (2 murarskie i 1 od dachu). Dom stawiała mi najpierw jedna ekipa - wyszło całkiem dobrze, bo ściany proste, odchyłki od pionów w normie. Potem weszła druga ekipa i już była tragedia. Ściany krzywe. Szczęście że tylko działowe, które częściowo poszły do poprawki.  Ekipa od dachu zrobiła go w miarę ok, z tym, że pomylili sobie trochę krokwie z garażu z tymi znad domu i wyszło, że nad domem mam o jedną parę krokwi mniej. Od kierownika budowy dowiedziałem się, że firma na innej budowie podobno wrzucała drewno do fundamentów, żeby nieco zaoszczędzić/posprzątać? Kij wie.... U mnie było dobrze, gdyż starałem się pilnować wszystkiego na bieżąco, ale resztę niech każdy oceni po swojemu.
- Jakub Jamróz (Professional House) - wykonawca instalacji elektrycznej. Instalacja ogólnie działa lecz jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Kable po podłodze położone nie wzdłuż ścian, lecz pociągnięte przez środek pokoju (co potem było męką przy układaniu styropianu podłogowego). Kable nie w bruzdach lecz po ścianie - niestety w wielu miejscach pociągnięte tak, że były luźne, przez co tynkarze mieli więcej pracy. Rozdzielnia elektryczna chyba nieco za mała, gdyż kable upchane w niej tak, że ledwo wcisnąć coś innego. Do tego np. brak osobnego obwodu na oświetlenie zewnętrzne. Fakt, że sam o takich rzeczach nie pomyślałem, ale dobry elektryk chyba powinien parę rzeczy doradzić. 
- Stanisław Lisowski  (534 575 200) - wykonawca przyłącza wod-kan. Gość starej daty. Nie przygotuje nawet szacunkowej wyceny, gdyż musi wszystko wiedzieć wcześniej. Ostatecznie okazało się, że za zrobienie dwóch przyłączy policzył sobie jak za woły. A jakość pozostawia wiele do życzenia. 

*CZARNA LISTA:*
- Ba-Mal Piotr/Jolanta Godzwon - Firma wykonała u mnie ocieplenie domu. Styropian ułożony niechlujnie, po zwróceniu uwagi otrzymałem informację, że "przecież się wciśnie pianę". Szpalety okienne miejscami krzywe. Parapety osadzone po raz pierwszy krzywo i po zwróceniu uwagi były rwane i osadzane jeszcze raz. Firma pomyliła także kolory na elewacji, przez co potem były przez to same problemy, bo dokupione wiadra z kolorem miały już lekko inny odcień niż reszta. Zostawili po sobie też ogromny bałagan - piana montażowa, pety,  taśma, siatka latały wszędzie wokół domu. Styropianu im zbierać nie kazałem, bo to naturalne, że przy szlifowaniu jest tego masa, ale całą resztę mogli zamiast wyrzucać gdzie popadnie. Jak zwróciłem uwagę na to by posprzątali to otrzymałem informację, że to przecież "budowa". Owszem - budowa, ale nie śmietnik. Jak zacząłem sprzątać, to znalazłem też masę puszek po piwie poukrywanych w różnych miejscach. Nic więc dziwnego, że taka jakość pracy. Do tego podczas prac uszkodzono mi drzwi wejściowe. Pociągnąłem to z ubezpieczenia, ale wykonawca nie poinformował mnie, że sam ma wkład własny w ubezpieczeniu, a niestety już wynagrodzenie było wypłacone z małym potrąceniem za jakość. Radzę szukać bardziej rzetelnego wykonawcy, który przykłada się do tego co robi, a nie łapie 10 robót za ogon na zasadzie "byle szybko". Bo u mnie to szybko trwało "2 miesiące".

----------


## boconek03

Duży mur oporowy w małopolsce do zbudowania. Kogo polecacie?

----------


## jvn

Czarna:
Byly tu zapytania o firmę KONKRET. Niestety - mimo, że firmę polecało mi kilku znajomych - ja nie mogę jej polecić. 
Budowali SSO i ściany działowe. Po tym się z nimi pożegnałem. Napiszę więcej jak skończę budowę. Wahałem się czy powinni trafić na ciemno szarą czy na czarną listę. Ale raczej jest to lista czarna. Zwłaszcza jak ostatnio okazało się, że pod schodami zostawili zamurowany drewniany szalunek, z którego grzyb przeszedł na ściany. 

Biała:
Elektryk: Leszek Celer - super
Tynki: SuperTynki. Bardzo kompetentni i dokładni. Tynki skończone - nic tylko chwalić. Naprawdę wysoka kultura pracy, profeska i do tego naprawdę mili ludzie!
Będą robić jeszcze wylewki - niestety nie rozkładają styropianu, co jest małą niedogodnością więc trzeba sobie to ogarnąć u innego podwykonawcy bądź samemu. (no cóż wąska specjalizacja).

Instalacje: FullInstal - super
Wod-Kan; Tomasz Chmiel - bez zarzutu

(na razie tyle)

----------


## stezu

Witam serdecznie
 Szukam ekipy do stanu surowego. Okolice Słomnik.

Kogo polecacie?

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł

----------


## NKA

CZARNA LISTA:

firma A.R. AKORD na prawdę nie polecam. Firma nie wykonuje prac zgodnie z projektem. Zamiast usuwać błędy to je maskuje. Nie umie czytać danych z projektu. Popełnili błędy a poproszeni o ich naprawę zapewniają, że zrobią to po czym maskują błędy i kontynuują prace jak gdyby nigdy nic.

----------


## malagosia70

Czegoś podobnego jak długo żyje nie widziałam! Wyremontowałam prawie cały dom pozostawiając cześć reprezentacyjna na sam koniec jako wisienkę na torcie ! Składałam na salon,korytarz,łazienkę i tarasy 4 lata żeby wykonać tak jak sobie zamarzylam! Ponieważ remont zszedł się czasowo z poważna choroba dziecka nie byłam w stanie (zagrożenie życia) kontrolować poczynać pana Wiśniewskiego i Wąsa a to co uczynili zakrawa na kpinę ! Wniosłam pozew do sądu pewnie nie odzyskam pieniędzy  ani zadość uczynienia ale postanowiłam wszystkimi siłami ostrzec przed tymi osobami!! Pan Dariusz nie dość ze dostał całość pieniążków (wiem wiem ale nie miałam głowy i wierzyłam mu!) to nie wykonał zadania a to co wykonał obraca się w ruinę już w pierwszym roku ! Nie wspominając ze się wyparł iż mu zapłaciłam!!!  Dysponuje całym materiałem i rzeczoznawcy i swoich fotek oraz perełka filmikiem na którym widać grzejnik który pod wpływem ciśnienia odpadł ze ściany demolując łazienkę ! ZGROZA!!!! Oszuści ,partacze ! Opowiadają cuda na kiju Co i  gdzie robili a prawda jest taka  ze panowie z budowlanka nie maja nic wspólnego! Bardzo chętnie nawiąże kontakt z osobami pokrzywdzonymi może wspólnie uda nam się ich wypionowac! Nie można się wzbogacać na czyjejś krzywdzie! Mnie czeka zrywanie kolejny raz podlug i remont od początku! Przez obecna sytuacje nawet rozprawy są spowolnione ! Dla własnego dobra unikajcie pana Dariusza Wiśniowskiego  i Krzysztofa Wąsa!!!

----------


## NKA

> AK - Inżynieria budowlana.
> 
> Korzystał ktoś z ich usług i podzieli się opinią?




Odezwali się do mnie, żebym podesłała im projekt do wyceny, a potem wycenili mi inny. Dodatkowo chcą zaliczki...

----------


## boconek03

Czyli omijać. Zaliczkowcom dziękujemy.

----------


## yuwaxl2

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania kostki brukowej i obrzeży. Ktoś coś poleci?

----------


## Agrh

Cześć, poszukuje opinii o firmie SMART-DOM -  Maciej Szilder z Wieprza

----------


## Noria

> Biała:
> Tynki: SuperTynki. Bardzo kompetentni i dokładni. Tynki skończone - nic tylko chwalić. Naprawdę wysoka kultura pracy, profeska i do tego naprawdę mili ludzie!
> Będą robić jeszcze wylewki - niestety nie rozkładają styropianu, co jest małą niedogodnością więc trzeba sobie to ogarnąć u innego podwykonawcy bądź samemu. (no cóż wąska specjalizacja).


jvn Czy mógłbyś napisać na ile firma SuperTynki wyceniła zrobienie tynków u Ciebie, jaki masz metraż?

----------


## budowa123123

> jvn Czy mógłbyś napisać na ile firma SuperTynki wyceniła zrobienie tynków u Ciebie, jaki masz metraż?


2019 rok: Tynkowanie maszynowe tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym : 38 zł / 1 m2 BAUMIT MPI 25
Tynkowanie maszynowe tynkiem gipsowym : 36 zł / 1 m2 KNAUF MP75 L
Szacowana ilość m2 do wytynkowania: około 730 m2 z projektu

----------


## budowa123123

Ja z forum skorzystałam tylko z jednego namiaru i u mnie nie sprawdziła się pozytywna opina (choć początkowo wszystko wskazywało, ze będzie ok)
Dlatego wstawię tylko o tej firmie komentarz na CZARNĄ LISTĘ
Tomasz Orłowski BTinstal
Osobiście wolałabym uniknąć tej oceny bo uważam, że można to było załatwić polubownie bez komentarzy (i brnięcia w konflikt), ale pan Tomek po 3 miesiącach prób dogadania się po prostu nie odzywa się. Firma wykonała u mnie inst.wod kan i podłogowkę i z różnych względów (pominę je) postanowiliśmy na tym zakończyć. Problem tylko, że pan Tomek postanowił nie udzielać więc żadnych informacji na temat tego co wykonał. Nie chce teraz przekazać protokołu z próby szczelności, rozpiski do rozdzielacza, info o podłączeniach wodkan. Także wg mnie świadczy to bardzo źle o firmie;( Uważam, że umowa podzielona była na etapy i za etapy zrealizowane firma powinna ponosić odpowiedzialność a nie złośliwie utrudniać kolejne etapy.

----------


## JuCzer

Czy ktoś może polecić solidną i uczciwą ekipę budowlaną która wybuduje dom do stanu SSO, okolice Kraków Balice? Niestety szukamy już chwilę ale większość nawet nie jest w stanie zrobić sensownej wyceny, wszystko na oko i oczywiście na gębę i generalnie kontakt bardzo ciężki a rozmawialiśmy już z wieloma wykonawcami... Będę wdzięczna za wskazówki, budowę chcemy ruszyć w przyszłym roku

----------


## boconek03

Szukam solidnej i uczciwej firmy do budowy dużego muru oporowego w Krakowie.

----------


## Nervil18

Zrób coś dla innych i nie przestawaj na komentarzu tylko na tym portalu , jest wiele innych portali gdzie można umieścić  swoją opinię i będzie ciężej ją usunąć  :Smile:  zrób to by oszczędzić nerwów które ty straciłeś innym ..

Uważam też że w twoim poście nie można znaleźć nic co by podchodziło pod jakikolwiek paragraf

----------


## kinmic

Witam Wszystkich,
zaczynam rozglądać się za ekipami do budowy, czy ktoś mógłby podzielić się kontaktem do osławionego elektryka Leszka Celera? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna, niestety nie mogę znaleźć telefonu/maila.

----------


## szymq85

Dzień dobry forumowicze,

poleciłby ktoś firmę budowlaną z okolic Oświęcimia? 

Chciałbym jeszcze w tym roku zrobić stan 0, budowę miałem prowadzić samemu ale plany planami a życie weryfikuje.

Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie polecenia i doświadczenia z firmami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukmach

Leszek Celer - 603188958. Ale przypilnuj żeby puszki były z wkrętami, musiałem dokupić przy montażu osprzętu. Generalnie polecem. U mnie był na białej liście.

----------


## kinmic

> Leszek Celer - 603188958. Ale przypilnuj żeby puszki były z wkrętami, musiałem dokupić przy montażu osprzętu. Generalnie polecem. U mnie był na białej liście.


Dzięki!

Pytanie, czy ktoś korzystał może w okolicach Krakowa z firmy, która robiła zarówno wylewki antracytowe jak i cementowe i może polecić? Będziemy budować dom parterowy z garażem i tam nie chcemy lać anhydrytu, do pralni/kotłowni też nie, zastanawiamy się nad łazienkami... Robiliście może u siebie takie łączone wylewki?

----------


## zoogolo

> Kolejna firma którą mogę wpisać na białą listę to hydraulik: *INSTALACJE SANITARNE CO WOD KAN GAZ SEBASTIAN FELUŚ* z okolic Liszek. 501-491-883
> 
> Firma polecona przez kogoś tutaj na forum.
> Wykonywał u mnie prace począwszy od kanalizacji na etapie fundamentu, przez przyłącza wody i gazu, instalacje wod-kan, ogrzewanie podłogowe i kompletne urządzenie/wyposażenie i uruchomienie kotłowni. Wszystko wykonane sprawnie, fachowo i estetycznie. Kontakt i terminowość też ok.



Widac że to jest post samego instalatora.
Jeśli chodzi o faktyczn polecenie to stanowczo odradzam. Instlator wykonywał u mnie podłączenia grzejników i pieca. Piec źle podłączony - serwis w kolejnym tygodniu po instalacji określił jako niewłąściwe wpięcie do instalacji. Instalator nie słowny, nie dotrzymał ani terminuy ani kwoty - oczywiście przyszedł po terminie a z umówionej kwoty zażądal 2 razy tyle. Poprawki po podłączeniu były przesuwane z miesiąca na miesiąc i skończyło się na głuchym telefonie. Dobór grzejników, był na zasadzie "włożyć ile się da". Jak bymm miał podsumować pracę tego pana w jednym zdaniu to jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to: 
Nie terminowy złodziej!!!
Stanowczo nie polecam a mogę zaproponować kogoś kto mi instalacje po panu sebastianku poprawiał + telefon do serwisu vaillant.

----------


## zoogolo

> Kolejna firma którą mogę wpisać na białą listę to hydraulik: *INSTALACJE SANITARNE CO WOD KAN GAZ SEBASTIAN FELUŚ* z okolic Liszek. 501-491-883
> 
> Firma polecona przez kogoś tutaj na forum.
> Wykonywał u mnie prace począwszy od kanalizacji na etapie fundamentu, przez przyłącza wody i gazu, instalacje wod-kan, ogrzewanie podłogowe i kompletne urządzenie/wyposażenie i uruchomienie kotłowni. Wszystko wykonane sprawnie, fachowo i estetycznie. Kontakt i terminowość też ok.


Witam. Chciałem się odnieść do przedmówcy.
U mnie pan sebastian podpinał piec oraz montował grzejniki. Jak wyszło na wizycie serwisowej firmy vaillant piec został nie właściwie podpięty z adnotacją "niewłaściwe wpięcie w instalację" natomiast grzejniki były dobrane na zasadzie - "ile się zmieści". Efekt pracy taki że zapłaciłem jeszcze raz za usługę podpięcia pieca a pomieszczenia mam nie dogrzane w zimie. Na poprawki pan sebastian umawiał się z tygodnia na tydzień a następnie przestał już w ogóle odbierać telefony. Kwota na którą się umawialiśmy też została przekroczona przy odbiorze. Pan instalator nie słowny, fałszywy nie terminowy, nie mający postawowej wiedzy na temat doboru mocy grzejników jak i samego wpięcia pieca w instalację. Osoba ta ma ewidentnie w poważaniu instalatora - NIE POLECAM.

Wpisuje sebastiana felusia na czarną listę instalatorów.

----------


## maciekkr

Czarna lista dla przypomnienia:
CR gaz z Wieliczki-stwierdzili że zamontowany przez nich piec nie dogrzewa domu powyżej 19 stopni w kwietniu, bo ściany są wychłodzone po zimie. Poddali się po czwartym podejściu, musiał poprawiać kto inny (zeszło Mu 20min - niestety zgubiłem nr do tego fachowca). Do tego WSZYSTKIE ich połączenia gwintowane uszczelniane teflonem ciekły.
Wiesław Wójcik z Tarnawy, czy innego Rybia niesłowny "janusz budowlaniec"
Uważajcie na cymbałów, powodzenia na budowach !

----------


## DudaSieWamiZajmie

Witam wszystkich budujacych

Nasze opinie:

*KOLOR BIALY:*

Architekt - Rafa Projekt (https://www.rafaprojekt.pl/). Super wspolpraca, bardzo dobra komunikacja, terminowe wykonanie prac, pelny profesjonalizm. Polecam.

Odwierty - p. Michal 603 931 409. Bezproblemowa wspolpraca, zlecone odwierty zostaly wykonane bardzo szybko, dokumentacja zostala dostarczona w ustalonym terminie. 

Geodeta - p. Cezary 601 480 186. Bardzo sympatyczny Pan Geodeta, przyjezdza punktualnie i wykonuje prace dokladnie oraz terminowo.

Elektryka - M&M Elektryka (tel. 790 449 690). Dwoch inzynierow, ktorzy wykonuja rewelacyjne instalacje elektryczne. Bardzo duzo doradzaja i wykonuja prace naprawde fachowo. Na zakonczenie prac przekazuja pelna dokumentacje fotograficzna oraz raporty z testow. Gdyby kazda firma wspolpracowala tak jak M&M to budowa domu byla by czysta przyjemnoscia.

Okna - Nasze Okna tel. 12 307 01 81. Profesjonalna firma, poswieca duzo czasu na przedstawienie i dostosowanie oferty pod katem potrzeb klienta. Bardzo duzym plusem jest fachowo i solidnie wykonany montaz - to bardzo wazne.

Odkurzacz centralny - http://fach-cent.pl/. Instalacja zostala wykonana solidnie, estetycznie oraz rzetelnie. Profesjonalne doradztwo pod katem dostosowania rozwiazania do potrzeb inwestora. Widac takze bardzo duze doswiadczenie w wykonywaniu odkurzaczy centralnych.

Koparka, prace ziemne - p. Artur Fraczek i syn tel. 600 268 807. Bardzo pracowici i solidni.

Instalacje zewnetrzne - p. Marcin Kwatera tel. 604 533 703. Szybko, sprawnie i solidnie. Wszystkie prace wykonane fachowo i zgodnie z projektem. 

Rusztowanie - tel. 501 585 854. Bardzo przyjemny kontakt, uczciwa cena. 

*KOLOR BIALO/SZARY:*

Rekuperacja - https://rekuperatory-ask.pl/. Firma na poziomie, projekt instalacji wykonany fachowo i z glowa. Same prace zostaly wykonane terminowo, aczkolwiek zostaly popelnione niepotrzebne bledy, ktore firma musiala poprawic, co spowodowalo przesuniecie innych prac. Cena troche powyzej rynku, mysle, ze mozna znalezc bardziej konkurencyjne rozwiazanie.

Szambo - tel. 502 624 442. Troche niepotrzebnego zamieszania przed rozpoczeciem prac, ale pozniej bezproblemowo i solidnie. Super komunikacja z wlascicielem.

*KOLOR SZARY:*

Wylewki - Rexona-Bis tel. 518 117 242. Generalnie firma nie wpedzi inwestora w wieksze problemy, raczej wylewke zrobia poprawnie, ale drugi raz bym ich na pewno nie wzial. Ekipa wszystko robi w wielkim pospiechu - przyjezdzaja w pospiechu, pracuja na szybko i wyjezdzaja tez w pospiechu (po pieniadze potrafia sie zjawic w 15 min.  :Smile:  ).
Zdecydowalem sie na ich uslugi, poniewaz reklamuja sie jako specjalisci od przygotowania podloza, w rzeczywistosci nie chce im sie (albo nie maja czasu) wykonac tej pracy - czesc prac byla calkowicie zle zrobiona, ale wmawiali, ze 'tak ma byc, tak zawsze robia i nic sie nie dzieje'.
Wystawione faktury nie zgadzaja sie z rzeczywistoscia, przez caly okres wspolpracy czuc, ze chca wykonac prace jak najszybciej, po najmniejszej linii oporu i sciagnac jak najwiecej kasy z inwestora.
Podchodzilbym takze ostroznie do ich opinii w internecie; jedna z nich napisal pracownik. p. Szymon Stawowski.
Zostawiam ich w szarej grupie jako opcje dla kogos kto ma czas ich pilnowac, nie da sie naciagnac, i zna sie na pracy ktora maja wykonac. Pozostalym odradzam.

Tynki gipsowe - p. Mariusz tel. 666 300 668. Ogolnie prace wykonane poprostu dobrze. Sympatyczny czlowiek, troche przeszkadza narzekanie, nadmiarowa koncentracja na zwiekszaniu kosztow i pojawiaja sie problemy z terminowoscia.

*KOLOR CZARNY:*

Budowa SSO - p. Slawek tel. 666 041 173 ('Skorek buduje' na fb).
Sciany i sufity krzywe w wiekszosci pomieszczen. Umowilismy sie, ze od chudziaka do '0' wyjdzie 25 cm., uwaga wyszlo 31 cm., schody tez oczywiscie sie nie zgadzaja (pierwszy jest za niski, ostatni za wysoki). To sa ogromne koszty na pozniejszych etapach, ale to p. Slawka nie interesuje, bo kazda kolejna ekipa cos poprawi, zatynkuje, wyprostuje, skuje, nadleje itd.
Kolejny problem jest taki, ze p. Slawek uwaza sie za super fachowca i nikt nie wie lepiej niz on. Ani kierownik, ani inwestor, zadna ksiazka, artykul itd. Potrafi nie zgodzic sie z kierownikem budowy i zrobi po swojemu.
P. Slawek zostawil takze po sobie dwa smietniska, czesc smieci probowal zakopac, ale na szczescie tez mu to nie wyszlo i smieci udalo sie wygrzebac.
Poproszony o wykonanie poprawek po rozliczeniu, chwile poburczy do sluchawki, a pozniej ignoruje.
Jednak najwieksza katastrofa jest to, ze podczas podpisywania umowy nie informuje o tym, ze dach zostanie wykonany przez jego podwykonawce, ktory okazal sie fachowcem od koszmarow.

*KOLOR SMOLY:*

Dach - p. Maciej 508 904 213. Poprostu koszmar, wykonanie pokrycia dachu bylo tragiczne, fuszerka to bylby komplement pracy ekipy p. Macieja. Ich odpowiedzia na krzywizny bylo 'oko sie przyzwyczai' (tak powinna nazywac sie ich firma) albo, ze oni nie widza w tym zadnego problemu. Zostawiaja po sobie bur*** na budowie, puste butelki po piwie itd. Wspolczuje kazdemu kto z nimi wspolpracowal albo bedzie pracowac.

----------


## kostek1140

Drodzy
mam prośbę o polecenie ekipy budowlanej na terenie Nowego Sącza i okolic.

----------


## wujmer2

Witam, jakby ktoś poszukiwał elektryka na terenie Krakowa i okolic służę pomocą. 880 615 729

----------


## boconek03

> Drodzy
> mam prośbę o polecenie ekipy budowlanej na terenie Nowego Sącza i okolic.


Adam Mółka
+48 600 801 391
polecam z czystym sumieniem

----------


## Azauriel

W związku z zakończeniem inwestycji, niedługo zaktualizuję listę. Niestety im bliżej końca tym bardziej czarno było u mnie.
W tym momencie proszę o polecenie firmy od żaluzji/rolet (wewnętrznych).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tuhajbej

Mam założone żaluzje alu we wszystkich oknach. Usługa była wykonana 2 miesiące temu przez "Tanie żaluzje" z ulicy Kazimierza Wielkiego. Towarzystwo starsze ale kompetentne. Montaż był wykonany fachowo i sprawnie. Wszystko działa. Wybrałem z pięciu ofert.

----------


## lukmach

> Witam wszystkich budujacych.


Mam podobne zdanie o Rexonie-Bis. Szybko, pośpiech, jak zbliżało się do rozliczenia to zawsze byli w okolicy  :wink:  Robota wykonana poprawnie bez większych błędów. Instalator robiący podłogówkę chwalił rozłożenie styropianu. Była to ekipa rezerwowa bo ciągle przekładała termin firma z pierwszego wyboru - Gac Bud.

Potwierdzam też M&M Elektryka - co prawda u mnie nie pracowali ale widziałem ich pracę.

----------


## boconek03

Mury oporowe z gabionów. 
Polecicie solidnego wykonawcę z małopolski? najlepiej z okolic Krakowa.

----------


## TomekS85

BIAŁA LISTA - EKIPA DO POLECENIA

Firma FRB Slusarczyk wykonała sufity podwieszane na całej powierzchni domu parterowego gdzie nie ma betonowego stropu. Sufity zostały wykonane profesjonalnie, z dużą starannością. Zastosowano konstrukcje krzyżową, montowaną po obwodzie pomieszczeń do pustaków porotherm oraz dodatkowo podwieszaną na specjalnych wieszakach do dolnej części więźby dachowej (kleszcze). Na konstrukcji nośnej sufitów została położona podwójna warstwa węłny (2x20cm), następnie folia paroizolacyjna oraz płyty GK. Powierzchnia plyt GK została wyszpachlowana 3 warstwami finiszowymi, co umożliwiło przejscie kolejnej ekipie do dalszych prac (gruntowanie, gładź, malowanie). Prace związane z wykonaniem sufitów podwieszanych zostały zrealizowane w ustalonym terminie oraz kosztach. Ekipa do polecenia.

nr tel. 505 090 553
www.frbslusarczyk.pl

----------


## robin_23

Witam. Buduję dom od 3 lat. Po tym czasie jednak wolę pisać posty na białą listę. Mniej nerwów mnie to kosztuje i czasu... Tyle razu się zawiodłem... Polecam z całego serca - Robert Górczewski 666948892. Kontakt wziąłem z tego forum i nie zawiodłem się. Wszystkie prace wykonane zgodnie z planem + własna inwencja Pana Roberta. Mistrz w swoim fachu!
Ps. Robert mam jeszcze kilka prac w tym roku! Pamiętaj!!! Czekam

----------


## Marek17

To i ja podzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami (z 3 sezonów budowy do stanu SSZ)  :smile: 

Pierwsza ekipa - "Filar" - dramat, budowa ich chyba przerosła. Zaczęli w miarę przyzwoicie, ale potem już było coraz gorzej w miarę jak zdawali sobie sprawę ile jeszcze do zrobienia. Coraz rzadziej też się pojawiali w pracy. Efekt był taki że po półtora roku nie miałem nawet skończonego stanu "zero".... w końcu nie wytrzymałem i wyrzuciłem. Potem okazało się też że fundamenty/ściany nie trzymają wymiarów z projektu, kolejna ekipa musiała poprawiać.

Druga ekipa - M.D. Machaczka. Zupełne przeciwieństwo. Jak dla mnie 5+. Dwójka braci + 4-5 pracowników. Co prawda oszacowali że wszystkie ściany postawią w 4 tyg a zajęło im to 6, ale każdego dnia cała ekipa pracowała od 7 rano przynajmniej do 16-tej (dom mam dość skomplikowany, z różnymi kątami itp.). Największy "szok" przeżyłem pierwszego dnia gdy ekipa przyjechała, odkurzyła plac budowy, po czym wyciągnęli z samochodu gotowe zbrojenia słupów które "przygotowali sobie wcześniej żeby nie tracić czasu na budowie".... Wyprostowali ściany po pierwszej ekipie, wszytko robione zgodnie z projektem, nie było nawet dyskusji że trzeba bloczki Silki dociąć po całym obwodzie ścian do zamierzonej wysokości. Żelbetowe nadproża skośne wylane tak, że kąt nachylenia zgadza się dokładnie z projektem (błąd poniżej 1 stopnia). Wyłapali też błędy w projekcie (np. zbyt niskie umieszczenie płatwi żelbetowej w garażu przez co ciężko byłoby zamontować mechanizm bramy itp.). Kolejny plus - żadnych zaliczek, robota płatna po skończeniu etapu, wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami z umowy, żadnych "dodatkowych kosztów". Inspektor nadzoru jak przyjechał na odbiór nie miał się do czego przyczepić.
No dobrze, wiem że może wygląda to jak reklama  :smile:  ale do dziś nie mogę wyjść ze zdziwienia że mi się taka ekipa trafiła. Myślałem że tak się u nas nie da budować. No żeby nie było aż tak różowo to dodam że "kierownik" ekipy dość nerwowy i jak np. pojawiały się błędy w projekcie (konstruktor niestety się nie popisał), to się mocno denerwował....
W każdym razie jakby ktoś chciał podjechać zobaczyć efekt pracy, to zapraszam (lokalizacja budowy - na zachód od Skawiny). Tynki planuje na wiosnę przyszłego roku więc na razie ściany stoją "gołe".

Trzecia ekipa - dach. Piotr Wiktor (z Limanowej). Co prawda przyjechali parę tygodni później niż się umawialiśmy, ale ostatecznie dach oddali chyba tylko tydzień po wstępnie ustalonym terminie. Ciekawostką dla mnie było to że więźbę przywieźli gotową, docięta już na wymiar. Więźba ułożona i spasowana ładnie, dachówki też, moja żona miała jakieś uwagi do kilku obróbek blacharskich, ale ona jest perfekcjonistką  :smile:  Dach tez prosty nie był, ale wygląda super. Generalnie bez większych zastrzeżeń, mogę spokojnie polecić ekipę, choć takiego szoku jak przy Machaczkach już nie przeżyłem (może się przyzwyczaiłem?)  :smile: 

Okna - Pozbud (producent) / Markom (montaż). Okna drewniane, nie wypowiem się o trwałości bo dopiero zamontowane, ale wyglądają dokładnie tak jak się spodziewaliśmy (czyli jest dobrze). Do montażu też nie mam w zasadzie zastrzeżeń, montaż zrobili na kotwach oraz dyblach, taśmy SIGA, uszczelnienie od zewnątrz na dole EPDM-em. Jedyny mankament to że z oknami przyjechały niewłaściwe klamki, musieli odesłać i teraz w przyszłym tygodniu mają przyjechać z właściwymi.

W razie pytań można do mnie pisać,

Marek

----------


## lukas1991

Z miłą chęcia mogę polecić firmę LM Design z Krzywaczki https://lmdesign.com.pl/. Chłopaki wykonali dla mnie kompleksową usługę wykończenia stanu surowego tj. wykonanie podłogi strychu nieużytkowego, ocieplenie poddasza wełną mineralną, zabudowa poddasza gk w standardzie Q3, gładzie na tynkach gipsowych wraz ze szpifem, gruntowaniem i akrylowaniem. Wykończone zostały też łazienki płytkami, biały montaż oraz położony został gres na posadzce i schodach. 

Dodatkowo zostały wykonane specyficzne zabudowy gk na suficie i pólki pod taśmy led.

W trakcie budowy trafiłem na kilka firm, których jakość wykonania pewnych etapów pozostawiała wiele do życzenia, ale trafiłem też na kilka firm, które szczerze mogę polecić. Taką firmą jest LM Design. Na umówione spotkania przed rozpoczęciem prac p. Michał pojawiał się punktualnie, służył fachowym doradztwem. W trakcie pracy, napotkane przeszkody wynikające z nierówności poprzednich etapów były konsultowane tak, żeby ukryć niedoskonałości od strony czysto wizualnej. Od strony technicznej wszystko wykonywane było według standardów i wysokiej jakości. Na budowie zawsze pozostawiony był porządek co dla mnie świadczy o profesjonalnym podejściu do pracy. W zasadzie nie ma rzeczy, do której mógłbym się przyczepić  :smile:  Jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy. 

Łukasz

----------


## bichon

Firma FHU Perfekt Dom Robert Kędra 796 732 752 - dzisiaj, zobaczyłem, jak mam wykonane mocowanie stężenia dachowego - zdjęcia w załącznikach. Zabrakło im oryginalnych śrub, to dali jakieś dwie przypadkowe i... dwa gwoździe. Na pewno ma to zakładaną przez producenta wytrzymałość dla dachu o powierzchni 300m^2.

----------


## JadwigaK

Nasza budowa jest na etapie tynków. Pomyślałam, że warto podzielić się z Państwem kilkoma opiniami z okolic *Nowego Sącza*.

Czarna lista

Pierwsza ekipa - Pana Bogdana Kozika z okolic Jazowska - polecali nam, jako znakomitego fachowca. Potwierdzały to budowy, które mój mąż oglądał i rozmawiał z inwestorami. Jednak po 1,5 roku oczekiwania na ekipę - ekipa zrezygnowała z wykonania pracy. Termin rozpoczęcia budowy był kilka razy przesuwany, aż na końcu Pan Kozik poinformował mojego męża, że ma inne budowy i nie ma możliwości wybudowania naszego domu. Niestety nie podpisaliśmy umowy. 

Biała lista

Do SSO dom wybudował nam Adam Pasiut, DomBud, okolice Starego Sącza. Od fundamentów po dach. Dobra współpraca, tu już podpisaliśmy umowę  :smile: 

Ocieplenie dachu - Marek Kołbon, Stary Sącz - mąż jest zadowolony, szybko, czysto, dokładnie.

Pozdrawiam Państwa serdecznie!

----------


## Dawid.k

Witam, poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu w gminie Kocmyrzów Luborzyca. Bardzo proszę o polecenie dobrych fachowców.

----------


## slusar

> Witam, poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu w gminie Kocmyrzów Luborzyca. Bardzo proszę o polecenie dobrych fachowców.


Robert Koziol Rzeszotary /kolo Krakowa 609 100 012 
i czesto tutaj polecany Pan Sikora (chyba nie przekrecilem nazwiska) Bylem ostatnio na obmiarze i po raz kolejny w scianach i fugach oraz zelbetach mozna bylo sie przegladac! jest polecany w watku gdzie ja dostalem laurke (watek z 2014-2015)

----------


## boconek03

MAR-BUD Skawina.
Proszę o opinię jeśli ktoś korzystał z tej firmy.

----------


## alutka74

Witam! Ponieważ nie pojawiły się chyba (może coś mi umknęło) te nazwiska na forum dlatego pozwolę sobie zapytać. Czy budował ktoś z Państwa z Panem Andrzejem Matlęgą z Łapanowa (konkretnie Tarnawa)  lub z Panem Kamilem Jędrzejkiem z Łomnej koło Nowego Wiśnicza. Potrzebuję szybkiej opni.

----------


## bichon

To dzisiaj wpis na białą listę. Robert Zadaj, firma Rob-Bud, tel. 734426842. 
Pomierzyłem dzisiaj wylewki które mi niedawno robił i jestem pod wrażeniem, naprawdę wszystko prawie idealnie równe, ciężko się do czegoś przyczepić. Wylewka cementowa kładziona na ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Poza robotą to mam drobne uwagi, np. zostawienie mi hałdy piasku na środku podjazdu tak, że blokuje przejazd albo rozjeżdżony trawnik, ale z samych wylewek jestem zadowolony.

----------


## bbinxy

Na białą listę dodaję ekipę od tynków gipsowych. Chłopaki działają w okolicy Nowego Sącza. 
Podczas wyceny i pomiaru zadają dużo pytań, co pozwala uniknąć nieporozumień
Przed pracą wszystko dokładnie zabezpieczone, ściany przygotowane i zagruntowane.
Praca wykonana dokładnie i schludnie. Budowa sprzątana na bieżąco. Szanują materiał.
Naprawdę nie mam się do czego przyczepić.
Brygada sympatyczna i wesoła, zostawili po sobie kawał dobrej roboty i pozytywne wrażenie.

Telefon - Przemek 796-200-019 lub Odys 609-603-275

Powołajcie się na Rafała ze Starego Sącza  :smile:

----------


## cro

> Widac że to jest post samego instalatora.
> Jeśli chodzi o faktyczn polecenie to stanowczo odradzam. Instlator wykonywał u mnie podłączenia grzejników i pieca. Piec źle podłączony - serwis w kolejnym tygodniu po instalacji określił jako niewłąściwe wpięcie do instalacji. Instalator nie słowny, nie dotrzymał ani terminuy ani kwoty - oczywiście przyszedł po terminie a z umówionej kwoty zażądal 2 razy tyle. Poprawki po podłączeniu były przesuwane z miesiąca na miesiąc i skończyło się na głuchym telefonie. Dobór grzejników, był na zasadzie "włożyć ile się da". Jak bymm miał podsumować pracę tego pana w jednym zdaniu to jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to: 
> Nie terminowy złodziej!!!
> Stanowczo nie polecam a mogę zaproponować kogoś kto mi instalacje po panu sebastianku poprawiał + telefon do serwisu vaillant.


Potwierdzam, że pan S. Feluś mocno kręci. Szczęście, że nie dotarł do nas, choć umawiał się pół roku wcześniej, że będzie w październiku, a w październiku twierdził że pandemia, że choroby i że będzie w listopadzie... Sam raczej się nie kwapił do kontaktu telefonicznego. A potem 20 listopada zadzwonił i już miał być w poniedziałek, ale ślad po nim zaginął i kontakt się urwał.

----------


## Rexona-bis

> *KOLOR SZARY:*
> 
> Wylewki - Rexona-Bis tel. 518 117 242. Generalnie firma nie wpedzi inwestora w wieksze problemy, raczej wylewke zrobia poprawnie, ale drugi raz bym ich na pewno nie wzial. Ekipa wszystko robi w wielkim pospiechu - przyjezdzaja w pospiechu, pracuja na szybko i wyjezdzaja tez w pospiechu (po pieniadze potrafia sie zjawic w 15 min.  ).
> Zdecydowalem sie na ich uslugi, poniewaz reklamuja sie jako specjalisci od przygotowania podloza, w rzeczywistosci nie chce im sie (albo nie maja czasu) wykonac tej pracy - czesc prac byla calkowicie zle zrobiona, ale wmawiali, ze 'tak ma byc, tak zawsze robia i nic sie nie dzieje'.
> Wystawione faktury nie zgadzaja sie z rzeczywistoscia, przez caly okres wspolpracy czuc, ze chca wykonac prace jak najszybciej, po najmniejszej linii oporu i sciagnac jak najwiecej kasy z inwestora.
> Podchodzilbym takze ostroznie do ich opinii w internecie; jedna z nich napisal pracownik. p. Szymon Stawowski.
> Zostawiam ich w szarej grupie jako opcje dla kogos kto ma czas ich pilnowac, nie da sie naciagnac, i zna sie na pracy ktora maja wykonac. Pozostalym odradzam.
> 
> Tynki gipsowe - p. Mariusz tel. 666 300 668. Ogolnie prace wykonane poprostu dobrze. Sympatyczny czlowiek, troche przeszkadza narzekanie, nadmiarowa koncentracja na zwiekszaniu kosztow i pojawiaja sie problemy z terminowoscia.


Witam,
Pragniemy jako firma ustosunkować się do tej opinii. 

W pierwszej kolejności bardzo żałujemy, że nie był Pan zadowolony ze współpracy z nami, cieszy nas natomiast fakt, że do samej wylewki nie miał Pan zastrzeżeń. Szkoda też, że nie przekazał nam Pan uwag na etapie wykonywania prac, bo czasami okazują się bardzo pomocne. 
Pracujemy w jednym składzie od kilku lat, dlatego nasza praca przebiega szybko i sprawnie. Nie ma w tym nadmiernego pośpiechu, ani niedokładności. Staramy się utrzymywać cały czas równą, wysoką jakość naszych usług. Zresztą narzucił nam Pan napięty harmonogram prac, a mimo to wywiązaliśmy się z niego.
Gdyby Pan zgłosił jakiekolwiek zastrzeżenia na etapie wykonywania izolacji z pewnością zastosowalibyśmy się do nich. Jedyne jakie kojarzę dotyczyły dylatacji- wykonaliśmy ją zgodnie z początkowymi ustaleniami, jednak w związku z tym, że zmienił Pan zdanie wykonaliśmy ją ponownie.
Otrzymał Pan wycenę i zaakceptował, a w niej są wyraźnie wyszczególnione etapy płatności. Nie pobieramy zaliczek ale staramy się aby płatność odbywała się systematycznie. Każdy klient otrzymuje od nas paragon i umowę, więc o nieścisłościach nie może być tu mowy.
Niczego nie ukrywamy i jeśli klient ma takie życzenie, może nas nadzorować cały czas, tak jak pisałem wcześniej staramy się utrzymywać równą, wysoką jakość naszych usług. 

Jeśli chciałby Pan dokładniejsze wyjaśnienie to zapraszamy do kontaktu telefonicznego, może uda nam się niektóre kwestie doprecyzować.

P.S. faktycznie na Google była pozytywna opinia ode mnie dodana gdy wizytówka była jeszcze”pusta”. Oczywiście już zniknęła  :smile:  

Z wyrazami szacunku,
Szymon Stawowski

----------


## exwhite81

Witam. Do białej listy dodaje panów od ocieplenia docieplenie budynków elewacji. Michał Krawacki i Adam Krawacki. Bracia którzy przejęli firmę po zmarłym tacie Stanisław o którym już gdzieś wyżej jest napisane. Super ludzie super fachowcy super kontakt. Telefon 880580209. Polecam

----------


## Sosnów

*Czarna lista*
Chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed firmą Go-Bud Grzegorz Obrusik, Zerwana k.Michałowic.
Elewacja (styropian,klej,siatka) zrobione jeszcze jako tako ale wewnątrz to już dramat.
Dobrze,że pierwszą warstwę wełny 15 między krokwie kładłem sobie sam bo bym teraz miał całe poddasze do poprawki.
Niestety druga warstwa wełny układana przez tą ekipę to porażka. 
Wełna, którą sami zamawiali część została nierozpakowana bo widocznie nie chciało się podokładać.
Tak samo te ich pseudo gładzie - góry i doliny, brak kąta prostego w łazience gdzie miała stać wanna - tłumaczenie, że przecież silikonem sobie uzupełnię (w odległości 1m od narożnika 12 mm szpara). Już nie wspominając o wykruszających się fugach w łazience. 
Dla zainteresowanych chętnie pokażę dzieło tych artystów.

----------


## malagosia70

Dzien dobry Nie miałam kontaktu z ta osoba ale mam sprawę w sądzie o partactwo innej osoby z Gnojnika Ja mieszkam w Bochni i moj adwokat chyba jest marny Nie mam pojęcia jak to ogarnąć ale nie moge zostawic czegoś a raczej kogos kto tak wykorzystał moja dość trudna sytuacje Chciałabym się dowiedziec jak wyglada prawnie Pana pozew kto Pana reprezentuje jesli to nie tajemnica Pozdrawiam

----------


## mb1808

Witajcie.
Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy (oczywiście z białej listy  :smile:  ) do wykonania remontu generalnego łazienki w domu jednorodzinnym.
Łazienka o powierzchni około 15m2.
Do zerwania flizy na ścianach i podłodze, do wymiany wylewka na podłodze, (wylewka pod ogrzewanie podłogowe).
Do położenia również flizy w garażu - powierzchnia 40m2.
Termin realizacji - jak najszybciej  :smile: 
Miejsce realizacji - Zakrzów ( miedzy Niepołomicami a Wieliczką).

Dziekuje za wszelką pomoc i namiary.

----------


## PiRen

Dzień dobry

Szukam wykonawcy instalacji niskoprądowych do domu w SSZ. Czy ktoś miał kontakt z firmami instalacyjnymi PC System lub EL-COM i mógłby je polecić?

----------


## maciekrk

Witam,
ktoś poleci jakąś rozsądną firmę do wykonania ogrodzenia murowanego, oraz wykonania instalacji odgromowej na dachu?

----------


## Greg Kraków

Cześć,

poszukuje na białej liście  :smile:  godnych polecenia Wykonawców więźby dachowej metodą ciesielską ( odpadają wszelkie prefabrykaty) oraz pokrycia poszycia dachu blachą tytan-cynk, blacha na rąbek,  najprawdopodobniej bd to blacha Rheinzink?

Dom budowany jest w Krakowie- 346 metrów powierzchni.

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie polecenia

----------


## slusar

> Cześć,
> 
> poszukuje na białej liście  godnych polecenia Wykonawców więźby dachowej metodą ciesielską ( odpadają wszelkie prefabrykaty) oraz pokrycia poszycia dachu blachą tytan-cynk, blacha na rąbek,  najprawdopodobniej bd to blacha Rheinzink?
> 
> Dom budowany jest w Krakowie- 346 metrów powierzchni.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie polecenia



Robert Koziol Rzeszotary k/ Krakowa 
Terminow pewnie brak ale zadzwonic nie zaszkodzi

----------


## dkoruba

Dzień dobry,

Poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy do wykonania drewnianego domku na narzędzia o wymiarach 2.5 x 5m.
Interesuje mnie drewnina konstrukcja i dach pokryty blachą.

Lokazlizacja małopolska, 31-764

----------


## renets

Witam forumowiczów,
W przyszłym roku planujemy rozpocząć z mężem budowę domu (lokalizacja Kraków, Sidzina). Poszukujemy ekipy budowlanej, która wykona SSO wraz z pokryciem dachem dachówką, Czy mogę prosić o polecenie jakiejś solidnej ekipy? Kontaktowałam się z P. Sikorą polecanym tu na forum jednak nie podejmie się on wykonania domu ze względu na zbyt duży zakres prac. Projekt domu to Willa Parkowa 4 wraz z kilkoma zmianami. 
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## meriah12

Profesjonaliści w każdym calu. Wykonali dla mnie zabudowę i ocieplenie poddasza, malowanie, kładzenie płytek i prace wykończeniowe wnętrz. Jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy. Jest to solidna i rzetelna firma oferująca wysoką jakość usług, gorąco polecam! https://lmdesign.com.pl

----------


## surferie

Mogę polecić Piotra Ślusarczyka tel. 505 090 553, www.frbslusarczyk.pl i Jego ekipę - jest na białej liście. Firma która robi systemem Rigips od A do Z, tzn: profile, folie, taśmy, uszczelnienia itp., wszystko. Zrobili u mnie konstrukcję, ocieplenie wełną płyty i standard Q2 plus. Dosyć drogo, ale jakbym potrzebował zrobić drugie takie poddasze to też bym się na Nich zdecydował, z tym że wybrałbym najwyższy efektem wykończenia, Q3 plus. Na stronie na facebook jest więcej zdjęć.

----------


## dr.yab

Ostrzegam potencjalnych klientów firmy ” Domar Domy Drewniane” Mariusz Kochański, Męcina 115,. Wykonali u mnie elewacje drewnianą z nieodpowiednio wysuszonego drewna ,elewacja się rozeschła pojawiły się szpary, jakość montażu fatalna, widoczne wady materiału, ekipa mocno trunkowa, byle wziąć kasę i odwalić robotę, ponadto (podczas mojej nieobecności) wykorzystali część mojego materiału choć usługę zamówiłem z materiałem. Partacze do potęgi. Zainteresowanym prześlę zdjęcia. Właściciel firmy nie reaguje na telefony ani korespondencje. Sprawa znajdzie finał w sądzie.

----------


## Janowa

Witam szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy SSO  na lato 2021
dom 150 m plus garaż z betonu komórkowego
okolice Mogilan
 Czy polecicie kogoś?
Zależy mi na dobrych fundamentach.

----------


## lukmach

> Witam szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy SSO  na lato 2021
> dom 150 m plus garaż z betonu komórkowego
> okolice Mogilan
>  Czy polecicie kogoś?
> Zależy mi na dobrych fundamentach.


Chyba trochę za późno na dobrą ekipę. A jak się znajdzie to w mało korzystnej cenie.

----------


## Dagunia’

Szukam firmy, która wykonuje zarówno wylewki anhydrytowe jak i cementowe. Chcemy generalnie anhydrytowe, ale w garażu ze względu na konieczność wykonania spadku cementowe. Możecie polecić jakąś ekipę? Dom  koło  Wieliczki.

----------


## AliP

Ja uzupełnię listę o kolejnych dwóch wykonawców: 
*ogrodzenie* (panel ażurowy oraz panel z siatki) - niezbyt skomplikowana robota ale bez opóźnien i fuszerki: Marcin Nalepa Marcin Nalepa (504044832)
*balustrada*: w terminie (8 tyg czekania), cena w miarę spoko: kowalstwo wrona
*meble* szafeczki i półeczki - mocno polecam, ceny bardzo atrakcyjne, zrobione w rozsądnych terminach - wiadomo nie wszysko mozna kupic w sklepie na I  :wink:  *Andrzeja Giza 505600089*

----------


## BialoCzarny

Budował ktoś dom z bali drewnianych z firmą Agant? Ok, czy były problemy? Proszę o info na [email protected] Dziękuję

----------


## C-u-b-e

Po wielu latach zajrzałem na forum i aż się łezka zakręciła w oku...  :wink:  Kiedyś czytałem posty godzinami z wypiekami na twarzy. Teraz już na chłodno chciałbym dodać do białej listy firmę Pana *Marka Pawlikiewicza* (https://pawlikiewicz.pl) wykonującą *podłogi drewniane*. Po raz drugi korzystałem z usług. Pierwszy raz w 2013 r. Podłoga dębowa położona wtedy w salonie i jadalni dzielnie służy do tej pory, choć nie ma łatwo z dwójką dzieci. Ostatnio postanowiliśmy wymienić panele na górze na sprawdzoną deskę dębową. Po kilku miesiącach użytkowania główna różnica, która rzuca się w oczy, to mniej kurzu na podłodze. Panele są podłogą pływającą i kurz zbierający się pod nimi wydostaje się na górę, co było widać przy demontażu paneli. W przypadku desek klejonych taki efekt raczej nie występuje. Nie mówię już o wrażeniach estetycznych czy o zupełnie innym odbiorze podłogi podczas chodzenia na boso...  :smile:  Generalnie polecam podłogi marki Pawlikiewicz.

----------


## Azauriel

Za kilka dni zaktualizuję swoją białą i czarną listę, a w chwili obecnej pilnie poszukuję dobrej firmy do wykonania klimatyzacji kanałowej w 4 pomieszczeniach na poddaszu. Dom na południu Krakowa.

----------


## Emtebe

> Za kilka dni zaktualizuję swoją białą i czarną listę, a w chwili obecnej pilnie poszukuję dobrej firmy do wykonania klimatyzacji kanałowej w 4 pomieszczeniach na poddaszu. Dom na południu Krakowa.


Mogę szczerze polecić ACC Engineering http://www.acce.com.pl Robili mi splita w mieszkaniu i go serwisują do tej pory. Wytłumaczyli, że chcę klimę za dużą, doradzili jaką wybrać, zainstalowali tak, że mucha nie siada, łącznie z odkurzaniem w domu i na balkonie, a efekt jest taki jak powinien być.

----------


## paweł_małopolskie

SSZ prawie gotowy  :smile: 

Biała Lista:

Okna, drzwi brama - Pol-Mach Skawina ( duży wybór i dobry kontakt) 

Elektryka - mgr.inż. Sebastian Wielowski -https://instalacje-elektryczne.net/ - 880 231 059 - szybko, sprawnie, dużo doradzał 

Wod-Kan + podłogówka - Tomasz Krawczyk - http://warmer.pl/ - Bez zastrzeżeń, duży plus za układanie styropianu, inne firmy nie chciały tego robić.

Tynki - Super tynki - wykonanie ok, jednak cena wyższa niż u konkurencji, dużo naddatku - warto powiedzieć, żeby zabezpieczyli podłogi, albo dokładnie posprzątali bo jeżeli o to chodzi to tak sobie.

----------


## Mixoss

Biała Lista:
Dendrologicznie: Pielęgnacja i wycinka drzew Kraków i okolice, cała małopolska. Bardzo profesjonalnie, sprawnie i bezpiecznie. Polecam szczególnie do wycinki drzew trudnych, bardzo bezpieczna robota.

----------


## AliP

> SSZ prawie gotowy 
> 
> 
> Tynki - Super tynki - wykonanie ok, jednak cena wyższa niż u konkurencji, dużo naddatku - warto powiedzieć, żeby zabezpieczyli podłogi, albo dokładnie posprzątali bo jeżeli o to chodzi to tak sobie.


Na sprzątanie po SuperTynkach nie narzekałam ale za naddatki to sobie sporo policzyli...

----------


## Miregalos

> Na sprzątanie po SuperTynkach nie narzekałam ale za naddatki to sobie sporo policzyli...


Bo to co robili (czy nadal?) to zwykle oszustwo - wystarczy porównać normy ... stad naddatki ...

----------


## dorkaS

> Po wielu latach zajrzałem na forum i aż się łezka zakręciła w oku...  Kiedyś czytałem posty godzinami z wypiekami na twarzy. Teraz już na chłodno chciałbym dodać do białej listy firmę Pana *Marka Pawlikiewicza* (https://pawlikiewicz.pl) wykonującą *podłogi drewniane*. Po raz drugi korzystałem z usług. Pierwszy raz w 2013 r. Podłoga dębowa położona wtedy w salonie i jadalni dzielnie służy do tej pory, choć nie ma łatwo z dwójką dzieci. Ostatnio postanowiliśmy wymienić panele na górze na sprawdzoną deskę dębową. Po kilku miesiącach użytkowania główna różnica, która rzuca się w oczy, to mniej kurzu na podłodze. Panele są podłogą pływającą i kurz zbierający się pod nimi wydostaje się na górę, co było widać przy demontażu paneli. W przypadku desek klejonych taki efekt raczej nie występuje. Nie mówię już o wrażeniach estetycznych czy o zupełnie innym odbiorze podłogi podczas chodzenia na boso...  Generalnie polecam podłogi marki Pawlikiewicz.


Ja mogę się tylko podpiąć... skorzystałam kilka lat temu z Twojego polecenia. Fachowcy pracujący dla P. Pawlikiewicza naprawdę wiedzą, co robią. Do dziś wszystko pięknie leży. Mieliśmy również problem z jedną deską, wymienione zostało wszystko szybko i fachowo.

----------


## andre_bugaj

Witam forumowiczów  :smile: 

Czy ktoś z Was może mi polecić ekipę do SSO lub SSZ? Budowa niedaleko Kalwarii Zebrzydowskiej.

----------


## jvn

Poszukuje obecnie rzetelnej firmy do wykonania projektu małej architektury  (podjazdu, ganku, tarasu, ogrodzenia, donic, studzienki na okna piwniczne) w domu w Krakowie. Najlepiej wraz z realizacją. Może polecacie jakiegos projektanta a przede wszystkim wykonawców. 
Zależy mi aby było spójnie, ładnie, nowocześnie z umiarem i funkcjonalnie.

----------


## minerek

Potrzebuje *dobrego dekarza*, bede mial chyba do wymiany folie pod dachowka ale potrzebuje to sprawdzic, niestety przecieki. Ktos poleci cos? moze byc z podkarpacia byle by mnie bylo na niego staci wiedzial co robi ... komin uszczelnilem ale nie pomoglo :/

----------


## [email protected]

Proszę o doradzenie mi ekipy budowlanej  z okolicy  Radziszów koło Skawiny lub okolic.

----------


## kinmic

Witam
Czy komuś może montowała klimatyzację firma klimkrak z Krakowa? Może ktoś poleca inną firmę?

----------


## airbuss

Witajcie.
Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia domku w Skawinie.
Termin przyszły rok.

----------


## slusar

> Witajcie.
> Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia domku w Skawinie.
> Termin przyszły rok.


Poddasze, elewacja, fundamenty?

----------


## deletek

Proszę uważać na Roberta Waśnika z firmy Riverbud, jako że firma ma na głowie komorników aktualnie działa na żonę firma Riverbud 2 Karolina Waśnik - telefon aktualny 530 151 222 530151222. 

Wykonują głównie elewacje. Niestety skusiłem się na usługi Pana Roberta, który na pierwsze wrazenie jest ok.
Natomiast: elewacja cała pofalowana, odchylenia do 7cm na 6 metrowej ścianie! Żadnych kątów prostych, wykończenia przy oknach to jakaś masakra, kąty szpalet są nie w tą stronę. Ofasowania dachów, które wykonywali przy okazji ociepleń przyklejone na jakimś lepiku, w ogóle nie przykręcone, po 3 tygodniach odchodzi od delikatnego wiatru. Przy dużej wichurze ofasowanie poleciałoby daleko. W czasie wykonywania prac zalało nas dwa razy - ekipa zdjęła ofasowania dzień przed ogromną ulewą w Krakowie, w ogóle nie zabezpieczyli spustów ani dachu - rezultat to zalane nowiutkie gładzie w domu.
Wszystko dodatkowo miało trwać miesiąc, po trzech ich wywaliłem (o 3 miesiące za późno i o kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zadatków za późno).
Dodatkowo na budowie miałem chyba z 30 osób przez 3 miesiące, bo facet nie płaci pracownikom, przez co jest ogromna rotacja.

Sprawa znajdzie finał w sądzie, mogę pokazać zdjęcia na prv. Proszę unikać Waśników/Riverbud - trzeba powiedzieć wprost, to po prostu oszuści.

----------


## adstick

Witam
Zgodnie z tytułem postu poszukuję solidnego i sprawdzonego wykonawcy w tym zakresie. 
Tynki muszą zostać wykonane wiosną 2022, bo planuję się wprowadzić do domu pod koniec 2022 roku (grudzień)
Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, dach dwuspadowy, dom na planie prostokąta - 175 metrów powierzchni użytkowej, 230 metrów powierzchni całkowitej.
Proszę o pomoc  :smile:

----------


## adstick

Witam

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania wewnętrznych tynków gipsowych twardych.

Szukałem dość długo na tym forum i dość często pojawiają się:
- supertynki
- poltynk tomasz olszewski

Będę wdzięczny za podzielenie się swoimi opiniami osobom, u których te firmy wykonywały ostatnio tynki.

Bo większość komentarzy  w zakresie tych firm (większość dobra) jest już jednak dość zaawansowana "wiekowo" a jestem ciekaw jak dzisiaj wygląda jakość realizacji zleceń przez te firmy.

P.S. Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze inną, godną polecenia sprawdzoną firmę, to z góry dziękuję za podzielenie się taką wiedzą.

----------


## corey10

Podpinam się pod pytanie adsticka z tym że szukam wykonawcy który sprawdzi się przy tynkach zarówno gipsowych jak i cementowo-wapiennych.

----------


## Miregalos

> do czarnej listy firm budowlanych z Krakowa dodaję Austrobud - za totalną ignorancję i niesłowność. Właściciel od pół roku wodził za nos obiecując terminy, następnie je przesuwając a na koniec nie ma nawet odwagi odebrać telefonu. Omijać proszę szerokim łukiem.


Niestety potwierdzam. Pan Tomek olewa klientów i nie ma zamiaru wywiązywać się z umowy. Umowa jest dla niego niczym, odsyła do sądu ...

----------


## Miregalos

> Niestety potwierdzam. Pan Tomek olewa klientów i nie ma zamiaru wywiązywać się z umowy. Umowa jest dla niego niczym, odsyła do sądu ...


Jeszcze jedna informacja -: działa w spółce ze Stasiem ...
Sprawa sądowa w toku

----------


## PrzemekKRK

> Podpinam się pod pytanie adsticka z tym że szukam wykonawcy który sprawdzi się przy tynkach zarówno gipsowych jak i cementowo-wapiennych.


Monitynk z Tarnowa. Robili mi gips i cw jakieś 2 mies temu. Panowie konkretni, nie kręcą nosem, nie wybrzydzają, żeby uzasadnić cenę z kosmosu, a miałem różne dziwne niestandardowe chciejstwa. Cenowo ok, jedyny minus że jak wszyscy narzucają więcej niż trzeba , żeby za szybko nie schło, więc miałem niemałą dopłatę za materiał ponad normę, ale miałem też dużo m2. Ogólnie polecam, słowni, są jakieś małe poprawki ale mimo, że już zapłaciłem 100% nie ma unikania i głuchych telefonów. Cenowo już z naddatkami średnia, jakościowo kierownik i wykończeniowcy mówią że nie jest źle. Jeśli jesteście z Krk można zobaczyć u mnie.

----------


## robin0-0-7

Z mojej strony polecam firmę FRB ŚLUSARCZYK. Firma ta wykonała u mnie poddasze, podwieszane sufity, gładzie i pełny zakres malowania. Prace zostały wykonane profesjonalnie i estetycznie, nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Dodatkowym atutem firmy jest jej właściciel, kontakt z Panem Piotrkiem jest szybki i konkretny. Bez wahania polecam wszystkim, którym zależy na jakości wykonanych prac.

----------


## slusar

w ostatnim czasie, patrzac jako wykonawca, widze spadek jakosci tynkow od Knauf "diamant" ! Brak twardosci tych tynkow oraz dziwna warstwa osadu na tych tynkach. Wspomniany osad wymusza mycie ewentualnie gruntowanie aby szczepil sie z gladzia. W Moich trzech przypadkach aplikacja gladzi na wspomnianym materiale wymusil te dodatkowe zabiegi. Zastanawiam sie czy przyczyna nie byla aplikacja zima. te konkretne przypadki realizowane w grudniu!

----------


## slusar

Dziekuje, 
mam nadzieje ze nasz wklad po dzis dzien cieszy oko

----------


## corey10

Jeden z lepszych wątków na tym forum. Teraz wreszcie i ja mogę powiedzieć coś od siebie. Obecnie niewiele bo i stan prac niezbyt zaawansowany. W przyszłości będę dodawał kolejne informacje. Na ten moment:

BIAŁA LISTA:
1. Architekt Marcin Nowak-Żelaśkiewicz 696 006 899 - robił mi projekt indywidualny. Konkretny i myślący, zna się na swojej robocie i zdaje sobie sprawę z wielu niuansów. Wprowadzał zmiany na bieżąco zgodnie z moimi zachciankami doradzając przy tym i dokładnie analizując moje pomysły, ewentualnie je odradzając jeśli nie były dobre. Zwraca uwagę na energooszczędność budynku. Cenowo OK.
2. Geodeta Adam Różycki 667 042 185 - szybko, sprawnie, uprzejmie i cenowo OK.
3. SSO Antoni Leśniak Leś-Bud 696 058 189 - robili mi SSO z dachem. Mała rodzinna firma, mają swoich zaufanych cieślów. Bardzo sympatyczni, bardzo dokładni, bardzo myślący i zaangażowani tak jakby budowali dla siebie !! Zestaw Cech wręcz niespotykany na budowach. Starają się też podpowiadać (bez nacisków) jeśli wydaje im się że coś można zrobić lepiej/inaczej. Z niczym nie było problemów na żadnym etapie budowy. Znalazłem ich jako polecanych tutaj na forum. Mój kierownik i Inspektor też byli zadowoleni z jakości ich pracy. Minus to długie terminy i opóźnienia czasowe - są bardzo oblegani. Cenowo OK, kontakt bardzo dobry.
4. Kierownik budowy Robert Mysza 601 383 601 - również znalazłem go na tutejszym forum. Zaangażowany, konkretny i uprzejmy. Zapytany doradza, bardzo dobry kontakt. Jest rdzeniem spokoju i zdrowego rozsądku na budowie, co przydaje się w przypadku osób mocno stresujących się każdym detalem. Zawsze przypilnuje tego co jest rzeczywiście ważne i kluczowe. Cenowo OK.

SZARA i CZARNA lista na ten moment na szczęście puste.

----------


## bas.1990

Andrzej Matlęga - nie polecam. Robił mi strop i schody. Strop nie wyszedł tragicznie, chociaż balkony nie trzymają poziomu... Najgorsze są schody.... Beton nie zwibrowany, brak pionów i poziomów, kształt fatalny. Muszę je, niestety poprawić. Schody są zawieszone w powietrzu a to przez 2 cm warstwę trocin, których nikt nie usunął przed wylaniem betonu. To samo dotyczy kilku miejsc stropu. Niestety, kwitki te wyszły dopiero w momencie rozszalowania stropu ( po ponad miesiącu czasu). Dodatkowo miał robić dach. Robotę przekładał kilka razy aż ostatecznie się nie pojawił...  Biorąc pod uwagę powyższe cieszę się, że nie podjął się wykonania dachu. W moim przypadku trafia na czarną listę.

----------


## NightWanderer

Pan Leszek z Krakowa Nowej Huty tel. 693865472 - nie polecam, reklamuje się jako doświadczony fliziarz - obiecuje termin rozpoczęcia prac, przesada kilkukrotnie, nic nie robi pomimo zapewnień, używając górnolotnych zapewnień i powołując się na zaufanie i inne wykonane prace. Szczytem było, jak zamiast rozpocząć prace uczynił sobie w mieszkaniu wychodną toaletę.

----------


## Fog922

Dzień dobry,
Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć na temat budowlańca Paweł Synowiec? 
Jeśli ktoś szuka dobrego geodety to bardzo polecam Geo Saw - Kamil Sawa.

----------


## brzoza_PL

Moja budowa też już zbliża się powoli do końca więc i kolej podzielić się moimi opiniami.

FRB Ślusarczyk - 505 090 553, 
wielokrotnie padły pozytywne opinie tutaj na forum w kierunku pracy ekipy Pana Piotrka.
Jestem kolejnym zadowolonym klientem i w pełni polecam tą firmę. 
Profesjonalna robota, nie boi się wyzwań. Panowie stawią czoła pojawiającym się problemom.

Elektryk - Leszek Celer - 603 188 958
Kolejne często pojawiające się tutaj nazwisko. 
Wykonana praca oraz kontakt tylko to potwierdzają. Super.

SSO wykonywała ekipa Pana Janka Maciejowskiego - 605 457 545
Również polecam. Prace posuwały się w błyskawicznym tempie. Profesjonalne podejście do pracy.

Hydroizolacje balkonów wykonywał Pan Tomek z ekipą - TP Hydroizolacje 516 820 497
Robota sprawnie wykonana, bez zarzutu - polecam.

Modyfikacje hydrauliczne wykonywali u mnie Panowie z firmy Hydronap - 602 276 873
Również polecam firmę. Udało nam się bezproblemowo dogadać na realizację kilku niewygodnych przeróbek.
Prace wykonane szybko i z pozytywnym rezultatem. 





> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania wewnętrznych tynków gipsowych twardych.
> 
> Szukałem dość długo na tym forum i dość często pojawiają się:
> - supertynki
> - poltynk tomasz olszewski
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za podzielenie się swoimi opiniami osobom, u których te firmy wykonywały ostatnio tynki.


Tynki oraz wylewki wykonywała u mnie ekipa Poltynk.
Generalnie kontakt, czas realizacji jak najbardziej na plus. Od kilku ekip które działały później słyszałem, że tynki mogły jednak zostać wykonane trochę lepiej

----------


## Adiš

Panowie ale piszcie skad jestescie bo Malopolska dluga i szeroka . 

Ja potrzebuje sprawdzonej ekipy do plyty fundamentowej , sso i dachu . 
Na zachod od Krk , okolice Olkusza

----------


## boconek03

> Moja budowa też już zbliża się powoli do końca więc i kolej podzielić się moimi opiniami.
> 
> FRB Ślusarczyk - 505 090 553, 
> wielokrotnie padły pozytywne opinie tutaj na forum w kierunku pracy ekipy Pana Piotrka.
> Jestem kolejnym zadowolonym klientem i w pełni polecam tą firmę. 
> Profesjonalna robota, nie boi się wyzwań. Panowie stawią czoła pojawiającym się problemom.
> 
> Elektryk - Leszek Celer - 603 188 958
> Kolejne często pojawiające się tutaj nazwisko. 
> ...


U mnie tynki też poltynk robił i też krzywe. Byłem zadowolony dopóki nie przyszła ekipa od wykończenia.

----------


## 5050

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania wewnętrznych tynków gipsowych twardych.
> 
> Szukałem dość długo na tym forum i dość często pojawiają się:
> - supertynki
> - poltynk tomasz olszewski
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za podzielenie się swoimi opiniami osobom, u których te firmy wykonywały ostatnio tynki.
> ...


U mnie robiła ekipa z Supertynki i jest to właściwie jedyna ekipa (a już budowa na ukończeniu) do której nie mam uwag.

----------


## 5050

> SSZ prawie gotowy 
> 
> Biała Lista:
> 
> Okna, drzwi brama - Pol-Mach Skawina ( duży wybór i dobry kontakt) 
> 
> Elektryka - mgr.inż. Sebastian Wielowski -https://instalacje-elektryczne.net/ - 880 231 059 - szybko, sprawnie, dużo doradzał 
> 
> Wod-Kan + podłogówka - Tomasz Krawczyk - http://warmer.pl/ - Bez zastrzeżeń, duży plus za układanie styropianu, inne firmy nie chciały tego robić.
> ...


A ja akurat z Supertynków jestem bardzo zadowolony (może miałem inną ekipę). A co do naddatków, jeśli jest krzywo i chce się wyprostować to bez naddatków się nie da.  A rozliczenie co do centymetra (innym ekipom jakoś tak zawsze się zaokrąglało, oczywiście na swoją korzyść  :Smile:  )

----------


## 5050

Witam,
Moja budowa na ukończeniu, więc chciałem się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami i doświadczeniami. 

Sporo kontaktów na początku brałem z tego forum (wertowałem białą i czarną listę) i niestety wiele osób/ekip tu polecanych okazało się takimi średniakami, więc albo te super pozytywne posty są przez nich samych pisane, albo może kiedyś im się chciało, a teraz już mają klienta tylko za bankomat.

Niemniej jedna ekipa z tego forum naprawdę się sprawdziła – SuperTynki. Jest może odrobinę droższa od innych (zresztą to trudno porównać, bo nie wiem ile inne ekipy by ostatecznie kosztowały), ale robota warta wydanych pieniędzy. Bardzo duży plus za kulturę osobistą i profesjonalizm – nigdy nie czułem się natrętem na swojej budowie i panowie zawsze znaleźli chwilę, żeby mi (ignorantowi) wyjaśnić co robią, dlaczego i jaki to ma impakt.

W przypadku innych ekip, niby robota zrobiona, ale nie obyło się bez zgrzytów i „nieporozumień”, i jak sobie zadaję pytanie, czy jakbym znów budował to bym do nich zadzwonił, odpowiedź brzmi: NIE.

Zatem:
SSO – Robert Sikora – bardzo miły człowiek, uwielbia opowiadać o sobie i swojej rodzinie i dopóki się go zachwala jaki jest super, jest miło i przyjemnie. Niemniej jest też osobą bardzo drażliwą i impulsywną i na najmniejszą uwagę reaguje nerwowo i obrażaniem się – ciągle rezonuje mi w głowie jak mi odpowiedział na uwagę, że czegoś co ustaliliśmy nie zrobił: „ja nie muszę tu robić, jak się nie podoba mogę zabrać ekipę i pójść na inną budowę ...”.
Ulubione p. Roberta powiedzenia to „To od Pana zależy czy się Pan martwi, czy nie ... Pan nie jest mi tu do niczego potrzebny, zajmiemy się wszystkim”. Ale jak tu się nie martwić jak w praktyce to bywało mniej więcej tak: „musi Pan też kontrolować ... mógł Pan przypomnieć ... Pan też mógł to sprawdzić/zmierzyć ... a to nie ważne co w projekcie ... my to zawsze tak robimy ...”
Sam p. Robert nic nie sprawdza na budowie. Nigdy nie widziałem, żeby choć spojrzał w projekt, zmierzył coś, przeliczył, a potem np. 3 razy domawiasz stemple (cena podwójna, bo musi być na już), albo np. wszystkie trzpienia pocięte i zabetonowane za krótko, i potem domawianie stali i sztukowanie, doginanie (chcę wierzyć, że takie sztukowanie nie wpływa zbyt negatywnie na solidność konstrukcji). 
P. Robert polega całkowicie na swoich ekipach, które może kiedyś były dobre, ale jak sam przyznawał, posypały mu się. A nowe osoby dopiero się uczą na twojej budowie jak murować itd. Wiele rzeczy oczywiście od razu nie widać i dopiero później wychodzi – odchyły, piony, kąty i żeby zniwelować trzeba słono zapłacić (ostatnio np. wyszło że połowę otworów drzwiowych trzeba obniżać).
I praktycznie wszyscy to palacze, i rzucają niedopałki gdzie popadnie. I na nic prośby, żeby do puszek petować, i człowiek musi te tysiące petów zbierać (przecież to świństwo rozkłada się przez 10 lat)
Generalnie dom powstał i stoi, ale ogólna ocena to 3+

Hydraulika i Rekuperacja – firma Fullinstall 
- duży plus za terminowość
- na plus też czystość – pozostawiają po sobie posprzątane (może nie idealnie, ale wystarczająco porządnie)
- plus/minus za ekipę – jedni bardzo kontaktowi i rozumieją, że jesteś klientem, który nie musi się na wszystkim znać. Inni, że „bez kija nie podchodź” – albo odburknie, albo nie, a jak już odpowie, to nie wiesz czy z ciebie kpi czy to tylko nieokrzesanie, i człowiek we własnym domu czuje się jak intruz.
- plus/minus za kontakt – czasem bardzo dobry, a czasem i przez kilka tygodni się nie dodzwonisz (szczególnie jak temat jest niewygodny)
- minus za ofertowe „niedopowiedzenia” – ustalenia były, że zajmą się podłączeniem wszystkiego od A do Z (wiedzieli doskonale na jakim etapie jest wszystko i przy rozmowach ze 3 razy się dopytywałem, co jest po mojej stronie - powiedzieli że nic), a potem się okazało, że jednak wprowadzeniem wody do budynku (2 m) się nie zajmą.
- minus też za niedostateczną komunikację jeśli chodzi o późniejsze zmiany cenowe, i obrażanie się, że człowiek się dopytuje, dlaczego f-ra opiewa na wyższą kwotę niż było uzgodnione. 
Ogólna ocena: 4

----------


## boconek03

Witam, bardzo proszę o polecenie dobrej firmy wykonującej wylewki anhydrytowe w małopolsce. Najlepiej Kraków i okolice.

----------


## Seforka

Witam, jakie są ogólne zasady w umowach o elektrykę. Czy płatność 50% całej wartości umowy w terminie 7 dni od podpisania umowy, a jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem prac to spotykana praktyka? Instalacja domu inteligentnego więc kwota jaką trzeba wpłacić jest duża.

----------


## 5050

> Witam, jakie są ogólne zasady w umowach o elektrykę. Czy płatność 50% całej wartości umowy w terminie 7 dni od podpisania umowy, a jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem prac to spotykana praktyka? Instalacja domu inteligentnego więc kwota jaką trzeba wpłacić jest duża.


Zdecydowanie nie płacić z dużym wyprzedzeniem, najwyżej w dniu wejścia ale max. 15%-20%.

----------


## Sativum

> Witam, jakie są ogólne zasady w umowach o elektrykę. Czy płatność 50% całej wartości umowy w terminie 7 dni od podpisania umowy, a jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem prac to spotykana praktyka? Instalacja domu inteligentnego więc kwota jaką trzeba wpłacić jest duża.


Nie ma Kodeksu Zasad w Umowach o Elektrykę. Prawo cywilne mówi o wynagrodzeniu ZA usługę/towar.
Warunki umowy będą takie jakie masz zdolności negocjacyjne + potencjalnego kontrahenta. 
Jeśli Twoja wola płacić komuś zanim cokolwiek zostanie zrobione, to nikt Ci nie zabroni. 
Osobiście odradzam płacenie przed wykonaniem usługi/dostawą.

----------


## AliP

Ja płaciłam po wykonaniu CAŁOŚĆ- bez przedpłat. 
50% to zdecydowanie za dużo bo nie wydaje mi się żeby tyle kosztowały materiały (kable, złączki itp)...? Większość to będzie jednak robocizna.

Sprawdź firmę - cedig, krs co tam masz.

----------


## maitza

Dom skończony, budowa zaczęta w 2019, już mieszkamy  :Smile:  Co moge polecić lub NIE..

BIAŁA LISTA:

- LM Design (polecany tutaj na forum również) 503 643 748 - chłopaki robili u nas dużoooo  :smile:  Miało być tylko poddasze i rigipsy (mają licencje, wiedza dokładnie co robią, widać profesjonalizm), wełna isover, wykonywali również sufity podwieszane, inne konstrukcje gk, gładzie, doszły obie łazienki, blaty z konstrukcji pod umywalki, cały dom płytki, kotłownia, podłoga na strychu (osb), malowanie częściowe. Dodatkowe jakieś mniejsze rzeczy, obróbki akrylem/silikonem, wykończenie klatki schodowej (zacierany beton), montaż lamp, obróbki pod montaż drzwi wewnętrznych. Ogólnie ekipa bardzo dobra, elastyczna, w każdej kwestii można się dogadać. Trzymają się terminów. Miałem na prawdę dużo ekip, głownie poleconych, ale jak widać tylko chyba ta ekipa zrobiła u mnie aż tyle i nie musiałem o nic się obawiać. Znając życie coś jeszcze z czasem wymyślimy z żoną, więc pewnie to nie koniec.
- Hydraulik Specjalista http://hydraulikspecjalista.pl/ 739-228-119 - Grzesiek super człowiek - wykonał całą hydraulikę w domu - w zasadzie na poczatku miałem obawy, bo to była jedna z dwóch osób z tzw. łapanki - kierowalem sie opiniami na Google, a wyszło na to, że to jest druga osoba, praktycznie na równo z chłopakami powyżej. Grzesiek wrócił z Anglli po 10 latach, ma doświadczenie, wykonał u mnie całą kotlownie (gaz), montaż pieca i uzdatniacza, cały dom podłogówka. Wszystko śmiga elegancko, mam sterowniki do podłogowki w kazdym pomieszczeniu, doradzał, zawsze terminowo. Na prawde, takich ludzi to ze świeca szukać.
- Elektryk 509 439 170  Pan Łukasz wykonał u nas cała elektrykę w nowym domu, instalacja sat/ethernet, alarm, domofon, kamery. Wszystko w przyzwoitych cenach, zawsze punktualny i dokładny. Po większych etapach zawsze przyjedzie wykonać jakąś mniejszą usługę, nawet w sobotę  :Smile:  np. podłączenie płyty indukcyjnej. Montaż skomplikowanych lamp nie robił problemu. Dużo fachowego doradztwa w czasie planowania instalacji elektrycznej (mimo gotowego projektu od architekta). Szczerze polecam.

CZARNA LISTA:
- Panel POL ZAKOPIANKA https://panel-pol.com.pl/ - omijać szerokim łukiem, kupiłem drzwi wewnętrzne (8 sztuk), lakierowane, Pol Skone - 22,5k - zamówione 26.07.21, do dziś dalej czegoś brakuje, finalny montaż odbył się w połowie Lutego. Firma porażka, ocierało się to już o sąd. Nie da się tam nigdy dodzwonić, w skrócie pieniądze wzięli i koniec tematu. Jakbym miał opisać całą sytuacje, to trochę by to trwało i można by się złapać za głowę.
- Drzwi/okna - Super Drzwi | Autoryzowana Grupa Techniki Zabezpieczeń https://superdrzwi.pl - omijać, miał być zakup okien i drzwi zewn - skończyło się w sądzie na wyłudzeniu - sprawa wygrana, kupa niepotrzebnych nerwów - co do całej sytuacji i osoby mianującej się "prezesem" - wystarczy poczytać opinie na google.

----------


## annwrokow

Witam, prosze o poradę w sprawie ekip budowlanych Rakoczy-bud   oraz Lux-mar . Ktoś z Panstwa wie czy można im zaufać? Dziękuję za wszelkie podpowiedzi

----------


## Liliputek

Dzień dobry, my już 5 lat po budowie, ale dodam jeszcze kilka informacji z perspektywy czasu  :smile: 

1. Zdecydowanie lepiej mieć dobrych wykonawców lokalnych.  Wstawianie okien, czy wentylacji przez firmy, które są zlokalizowane daleko od budowy jest ok, cena zazwyczaj bardziej konkurencyjna, montaż super itd, ALE po kilku latach (a zazwyczaj lekko po gwarancji, a gwarancja na montaż np. rok, czy dwa w przypadku okien jest mała, bo czasem w tym czasie jeszcze nikt w domu nie mieszka), każda naprawa, czy prośba o naprawę (oczywiście zawsze chciałam zapłacić też za dojazd) to jednak próba zniechęcenia klienta, bo im się nie chce jeździć.... 

2. Stolarz - p. Grzegorz -  na umowę, terminowy i miły. Jak pomylił się z frontami i zrobił źle uchwyty, czego ja nie wyłapałam, to sam to przyznał i powiedział, że przyjedzie wymienić. Byłam mocno zdziwiona jak za 2 tyg był z nowymi frontami, a ja nawet nie zdążyłam się o nie upomnieć  :smile:  http://www.meble-grzewka.pl/

3. SSO ale nie tylko - firma https://zconstruction.pl/  prowadzona przez bardzo uczciwego Pana Szymona, który nam akurat nie robił SSO, ale robił znajomym i można go z całą pewnością polecić! a polecanych ekip od SSO nigdy za wiele  :wink:   jak każda z polecanych przeze mnie ekip, to środkowa półka cenowa, bo już nauczyłam się nie liczyć, że jakakolwiek tania ekipa od czegokolwiek przyjedzie  :big grin:  wrzucę od razu tel. 513 893 882

I chyba tyle  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kejdzej

Witam,

poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy, która obliczy zapotrzebowanie cieplne budynku i doradzi optymalne źródło grzania dla domu, który jest obecnie zasilany piecem węglowym. Dodatkowo chciałbym, żeby firma doradziła w sprawie wentylacji (jest grawitacyjna), podczas sezonu grzewczego na szybach pojawiają się krople wody – prawdopodobnie to przez brak nawiewników w oknach, ale może też obecny piec węglowy jest źle dobrany. Szukam ekipy, która może podjechać w okolice Nowego Brzeska.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## corey10

Witam, poszukuję porządnej ekipy tynkarskiej do tynków gipsowych i cementowo-wapiennych innej niż SuperTynki. Bardzo proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy.

----------


## asolt

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy, która obliczy zapotrzebowanie cieplne budynku i doradzi optymalne źródło grzania dla domu, który jest obecnie zasilany piecem węglowym. Dodatkowo chciałbym, żeby firma doradziła w sprawie wentylacji (jest grawitacyjna), podczas sezonu grzewczego na szybach pojawiają się krople wody – prawdopodobnie to przez brak nawiewników w oknach, ale może też obecny piec węglowy jest źle dobrany. Szukam ekipy, która może podjechać w okolice Nowego Brzeska.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Podeslij rzuty budynku do wyceny ozc i doradztwa w zakresie doboru zródla ciepła i wentylacji.
[email protected]
www.solvent.sklep.pl

----------


## trabka1

> Witam, może teraz ktoś już jest wstanie wypowiedzieć się na temat tego wykonawcy?
> 
> Dziękuję.


To stary wpis, ale pozwolę sobie odświeżyć, fbrjolda Tomasz Jołda, umówiliśmy się w 2021 na SSO, wycenę przesłał, zaakceptowana, jednak im bliżej terminy tym kontakt był coraz luźniejszy, aż jak miał już podesłać terminarz, zupełnie się urwał. Nawet nie miał odwagi odebrać tel i powiedzieć co mu nie pasuje, czy cena, która była w 2021 zaniżona (aczkolwiek nie była najniższa z ofert jakie otrzymałem), czy termin mu nie pasował mimo że zgodziłem się by robił etapami w dogodnych mu odstępach. Tak więc nie oceniam tutaj jakości wykonania bo nie miałem okazji się nawet przekonać, ale chyba to dobrze bo jakby mi rozbabrał robotę i potem nie odbierał to słabo.

p.s Również chciałem by pokazał mi swoje roboty, które zrealizował, jednak nawet do tego nie doszło wcześniej. I tak, zarejestrowałem się tu po to by napisać bo troche mnie frustruje, kiedy godzę się na zapłacenie komuś kilkudziesięciu tysięcy za robotę z SSO a tu takie potraktowanie klienta, psują rynek i tyle.

----------


## cinko0o

> Na sprzątanie po SuperTynkach nie narzekałam ale za naddatki to sobie sporo policzyli...


Mam podobne zdanie - ściany proste a naddatku tyle jakby każda ściana się przewracała. Szkoda że tynk grubo leżał na ziemi zamiast na ścianie. 
Ogolnie co do Supertynkow mam mieszane uczucia. Niby wszystko ok - kontakt z firmą, profesjonalne podejście, terminowość. Jakość wykonania pracy raczej standardowy - tak w całym domu musiałem zrobić gładzie  bo efekt po samych tynkach był bardzo średni. Dzisiaj wziąłbym inną firmę a zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznaczył na szpachlowanie.

----------


## Piast01

> Witam, poszukuję porządnej ekipy tynkarskiej do tynków gipsowych i cementowo-wapiennych innej niż SuperTynki. Bardzo proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy.


Mogę polecić Pana Jerzego tel. 880 582 605. Wykonał u mnie tynki gipsowe (Knauf) + cementowo wapienne zacierane na ostro w łazienkach. Terminowy, przed realizacją podaje kwotę za m2, nie ma u Niego naddatków, płatność w całości po wykonanej pracy. Po realizacji Pan podaje ile mu wyszło z pomiaru i prosi o weryfikację. Weryfikowałem wszystko sam i wyszła mi niemal taka sama ilość jak Panu (Ja miałem nawet kilka metrów więcej). Tynki ładnie zatarte.

----------


## Wujor

A może ktoś poleci jakiegoś speca od instalacji klimatyzacji w domach?

----------


## bas.1990

Czarna lista: 

Niestety, po kolejnym etapie na budowie do czarnej listy dodaję: 

- Dariusz Topa i Michał Kaczmarek z Myślenic - ekipa od dachu, która się nie  pojawiła. Wzięli zaliczkę i ślad po nich zaginął. Oszukali wielu ludzi. Szkoda, ze wszystkie komentarze na ich temat zostały usunięte. Sprawa jest na policji. Uważajcie na nich. Panowie mają komorników jednak dalej działają i oszukują ludzi.

----------


## mariusz87krk

> A może ktoś poleci jakiegoś speca od instalacji klimatyzacji w domach?


Polecam Pana Pawła z https://www.klimatic.pl - jestem bardzo zadowolony!

----------


## jasto3

Czarna :
Firma Drew-Dekor Janusz Blak z Woli Radziszowskiej
Umowa na wykonanie schodów podpisana w czerwcu 2021 roku z terminem na 15 luty 2022, zaliczka zapłacona.
Dzisiaj jest 21 maj 2022  a Pan nie potrafi określić terminu wykonania co więcej przestał odbierać od nas telefonu. Omijać szerokim łukiem!!!

----------


## guja

Witam , możecie kogoś polecić odnośnie hydroizolacji EPDM niewielkiego tarasu ?

----------


## monia_c

NIE POLECAM stolarza Jacka Obroka. 
A więc tak:
Podpisałam umowę pod koniec października 2021 roku na zrobienie schody i barierki, wpłaciłam też od razu zaliczkę, aby mógł kupić materiały przed podwyżkami. Schody miały być zrobione do końca lutego 2022 roku. Jest koniec lipca schodów nadal nie mam! Wykonawca od lutego kilkukrotnie przesuwał termin tłumacząc się: korona wirusem, problemów z nogą, problemów z pracownikami z Ukrainy (choć w czasie kolejnej rozmowy powiedział, że żadnych nigdy nie miał pracowników i że zawsze sam robi/robił) itp. Kilkakrotnie został złapany na kłamstwach. Nigdy sam nie zadzwonił w sprawie przesunięcia terminu, po prostu umawiał się i nie przychodził, gdy przychodził termin. Musiałam do niego pisać smsy lub dzwonić.  Nie czuł się zobowiązany, aby wykonać robotę. W tym momencie po mimo wezwań do zwrotu zaliczki, nie zwraca zaliczki i się nie odzywa. Na propozycje odwiedzenia go w zakładzie i zobaczenia przed montażem schodów nie chciał się na to zgodzić. W Internecie też ma dwie lokalizacje działalności Szczyglice oraz Zabierzów, co jest  też bardzo podejrzane, nie wiadomo gdzie go szukać. Występuję na drogę sądową o zwrot zaliczki i pozostałych kosztów. Przepuszczam, że nie jestem jedyną osobą oszukaną przez w/w wykonawcę. 
To moja niekolorowa historia. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta_budowa

Dzień dobry,
chciałam podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami z budowy domu - a więc przede wszystkim nasz niezastąpiony wykonawca do stanu surowego otwartego - Pan Robert Sikora - firma Sikora-bud z Gdowa. Podsumowując pracę całej ekipy wpisuję SIKORA - BUD na Białą listę wykonawców.
W czasie prac - od czerwca 21 - fundamenty potem listopad - styczeń   (przykrycie domu dachówką ceramiczną) mieliśmy bardzo dobry kontakt zarówno z p. Sikora jak i pracownikami. Prace wykonane solidnie co potwierdzał kierownik budowy. na bieżąco uzgadnialiśmy poszczególne etapy budowy, szukanie pustaków - w czym pan Robert bardzo pomógł (w grudniu i styczniu były problemy z materiałami). Materiały zakupione w Wieliczce w Mobilnym Markecie - podziękowania dla p. Małgorzaty  - niezastąpiona w zdobyciu Porothermu i dachówek ceramicznych, których nigdzie w okolicach Krakowa nie mogliśmy kupić.

Najważniejsza rzecz - tynkarze chwalili wykonanie ścian - proste, a potwierdził jeszcze p. Damian z REMA Włoszczowa w czasie pomiarów do stolarki okiennej jak i drzwiowej. Stwierdził, że dawno nie widział tak dobrze wykonanych otworów drzwiowych. 
Polecam Firmę p. Sikory Sikora - Bud  :smile:  
Skoro padła tu jeszcze Rema Włoszczowa to parę słów na temat okien, drzwi i montażu. Bardzo duże podziękowania dla p. Damiana  z Remy - pomiary i bardzo sprawna ekipa monterska. Okna z MK Okno pod Tarnowem - dobrze wykonane. Wpisuję również na białą listę REMA Włoszczowa. Nie było problemów z przyjazdem 120 km na pomiary i na montaż, a cena bez porównania z krakowskimi (ten sam produkt).
Jesteśmy po tynkach, czekamy na wylewki kończąc samodzielne układanie styropianu. 
Dzisiaj doszliśmy do wniosku, że trzeba szybko zrobić elewację no i proszę o pomoc w poszukiwaniach majstrów od dociepleń, może ktoś ma sprawdzonych?
pozdrawiam życząc wytrwałości

----------


## Barej3

Czarna lista. Elewacje - pseudo firma Polak z Wiśniowej ,obecnie zawieszona ale dalej robią ,jak tylko frajera znajdą , fatalna jakość ,krzywo ,nawet materiały potrafią ukraść z budowy i położyć tynk na jednej warstwie kleju ,bez położenia siatki.

----------


## Inka96

Witam serdecznie. 
Bardzo bym prosiła o polecenie ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia zewnetrznego domu. Zależy nam na ekipie sumiennej która oprócz wizualnego aspektu zrobi to naprawdę dobrze technicznie.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## vilya

Dzień dobry.

Polecacie kogoś do naprawy ocieplenia poddasza uszkodzonego przez kunę. Kuna w dalszym ciągu urzęduje na poddaszu. Najlepiej z okolic Krzeszowic. 

Poszukuje też sprawdzonego hydraulika który poprawi możliwość użytkowania zamiennie pieca węglowego i na gaz. Gaz miałby się włączać po osiągnięciu wskazanej temperatury. A byłaby możliwość grzania węglem.
Posprawdzanie podłogówki, i ew. Odpowietrzenie.

----------


## corey10

> Witam , możecie kogoś polecić odnośnie hydroizolacji EPDM niewielkiego tarasu ?


Ryszard Jasek 577 103 164 - robił mi dwa dachy płaskie, termo, hydro, obróbki blacharskie attyk. Ma specyficzny sposób wysławiania się ale zrobił porządnie i ogólnie spoko gość. Polecił mi go mój kierownik budowy.

----------


## corey10

> Witam serdecznie. 
> Bardzo bym prosiła o polecenie ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia zewnetrznego domu. Zależy nam na ekipie sumiennej która oprócz wizualnego aspektu zrobi to naprawdę dobrze technicznie.  Pozdrawiam


Jakub Mazur 796 564 383 - również polecony przez mojego kierownika budowy. Robi dokładnie i sumiennie, elewacja wyszła bardzo ładnie, ale jest drogi i trzeba bardzo pilnować kosztów, najlepiej przed robotami od razu ustalić co jest w cenie, a co nie, każdy jeden szczegół i dokładnie ustalić potrzebne ilości materiałów żeby nie dowozić co chwilę tego co brakło.

----------


## Alicja R

Czarna lista , elewacje , pan o nazwisku Polak z Wiśniowej w Małopolsce - nie dosyć że robią fatalnie ,niestarannie , krzywo, bez żadnego ładu i składu , to jeszcze najzwyczajniej w świecie bezczelnie kradną z budowy co się da . Niby firma ,ale już dawno wyrejestrowana ,pracują na czarno i po pijanemu w większości czasu . Żałuję bardzo że sobie nimi głowę zawracałam i nie pogoniłam z budowy po pierwszym dniu pracy . Zastanawiam się nad zgłoszeniem ich pseudo działalności do odpowiedniego urzędu .
Zdecydowanie nie polecam .

----------


## TadekR

> Czy ktoś kojarzy firmę F.H.U. ,,PERFEKT" Dom-Budownictwo Robert Kędra ??


Ja kojarzę, wpisywałem ją na czarną listę, ale te wpisy chyba zniknęły bo nie mogę ich znaleźć.

----------


## salok

Czy kojarzy ktoś firmy lub korzystał z usług:
1. Andrzej Goryczka USŁUGI OGÓLNOBUDOWLANE
2. Ryszard Śleboda Zakład Remontowo Budowlany

Poszukuję kierownika budowy i ekipy od SSO, okolice Niepołomic. Dużo odpowiedzi jest już leciwych i nieaktualnych - jak macie coś godnego polecenia to warto odświeżyć wątek.

----------


## MichałC

Polecam firmę LM Design z Krzywaczki

Firma LM Design wykonywała w moim domu prace wykończeniowe w listopadzie i grudniu 2022 - ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza, gładzie, malowanie większości pomieszczeń, wykończenie łazienki oraz inne drobne prace które wyszły przy okazji. Prace zostały wykonane bardzo dokładnie i rzetelnie, płytki w łazience są ułożone doskonale. We współpracy z firmą bardzo cenię sobie transparentność związaną z wyceną prac - przed podjęciem współpracy wiedziałem ile zapłacę za każdą zleconą rzecz, przy rozliczeniu wszystko się "zgodziło", nie było żadnych finansowych niespodzianek. Zazwyczaj w tej branży spotykamy się z wyceną "dogadamy się" i później są rozczarowania - w przypadku LM Design wszystkie prace zostały przewidziane, zaplanowane i nie było żadnych niespodzianek. Poza tym Panowie są bardzo miłymi ludźmi, dbają o powierzone mienie inwestora - bez obaw można ich zostawić z całym swoim dobytkiem  :smile: 
Kiedy okazało się, że kilka rzeczy na budowie chcę zrobić sam - np. malowanie kilku pomieszczeń - dostałem od nich dokładnych instruktarz stanowiskowy, polecili najlepsze wałki do malowania i przywieźli na budowę farby  :smile: 
POLECAM!

----------


## apofis12

CZARNA LISTA:
Kostka, uslugi brukarskie - firma KAMA-BRUK, Piotr Swida tel. 664 081 954 (Sułoszowa; Malopolskie).
Zadzwonilem, zaprosilem na pomiar, przyjechal, naobiecywal, potem wyslal wycene, i w porozumieniu z nim kupilem material. Ale pozniej kilkakrotnie przesuwal termin, zwodzil i obiecywal podajac kolejne wymowki. W pewnym momencie przestal odbierac telefony oraz emaile. Zostalem z materialem lezacym przed domem.
Tragedia. Dla inwestorow o mocnych nerwach.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

W celu znalezienia sprawdzonych firm instalacyjnych, które mają w ofercie nasze urządzenia grzewcze zachęcam do skorzystania z naszej sieci sprzedaży: https://www.viessmann.pl/pl/uslugi/siec-sprzedazy.html
Wystarczy wpisać kod pocztowy lub adres, by znaleźć naszą firmę partnerską w swojej okolicy. Zapraszam

----------

